# Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon ok z'êtes sur MacGé a fortiori mais où?
 C'est quoi vos taches de fond?
 Vous allez faire quoi juste ensuite?



 Je commence:

 Je suis au taff, je matte un petit coup les forums. Mon boss vient de passer derrière et j'écoute Layla de Clapton sur mon popod.

 Je dois poster une news sur le portail Interne de ma boite et pi ensuite pousser deux Intranet en anglais et en espagnol avant de me casser en vacances ce soir!!!

 A vous...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Juillet 2004)

je sors de garde, je vais tenter de finir de me réveiller, et pis TGV hop week-end...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

Arf !    ... priorité : régler mon problème d'accès sur mon iDisk !!!  
...et ensuite, attaquer la pile de paperasses qui encombre mon bureau ... si j'ai le temps !   :rateau:  :rateau: 

ps : il y a cinq minutes, mon boss, qui passait par là me disait  : "Et alors, JL, vous me semblez bien préoccupé ... prenez un peu de recul ! et puis ... c'est vendredi aujourd'hui !" - s'il savait que ma seule préoccupation est ce p... d'accès à .mac !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

Un doigt dans le nez et je me marre en lisant les conneries de Modern_Thing.
Et je pense fortement aux vacances


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok z'êtes sur MacGé a fortiori mais où?
> C'est quoi vos taches de fond?
> Vous allez faire quoi juste ensuite?
> 
> ...


 Je sors du bureau du boss, je viens de lui remettre un lettre de demande de réduction de ma période de préavis. En ce moment, en théorie, je continue de déboguer mon programme. En pratique, je glande : surf & solitaire, les 2 mamelles du parasitage de bureau. Oh, faut pas déconner non plus, hein ! hier, j'ai réussi à regler un problème de Mutex qui trainait depuis un bail et qui faisait planté l'appli irrégulièrement alors hein, j'ai droit à me reposer un peu ! Bon d'accord, ça n'a pris que 2 lignes de codes, mais pas mal de temps pour le débusquer


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de terminer une conférence sur iVisit :love: :love: :love: et là je vais manger et ranger la maison


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

là, maintenant j'essaie de me décoincer le doigt du lecteur Dvd qui est en train de manger un cd (qui tourne bien d'habitude).


----------



## kisco (23 Juillet 2004)

je cherche où je vais passer mes vacances dès le 7 août avec ma copine


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant j'essaie de me décoincer le doigt du lecteur Dvd qui est en train de manger un cd (qui tourne bien d'habitude).
> 
> 
> Un doigt dans le nez et je me marre en lisant les conneries de Modern_Thing.
> Et je pense fortement aux vacances


 

 T'as souvent les doigts coincés dans quelques chose toi dis donc !

 Bon là j'attends que ca se passe en regardant ça:
http://blog.hotornot.com


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok z'êtes sur MacGé a fortiori mais où?
> C'est quoi vos taches de fond?
> Vous allez faire quoi juste ensuite?



Là, en ce moment, je tiens dans ma main droite une forme circulaire, que je manipule, de plus en plus vigoureusement de bas en haut.

Le mouvement s'accélère. De plus en plus vite.

Je sens que ça va être bon.

Y a pas de mal à se faire plaisir, surtout avec cette chaleur.

Aaaaahhh, ça y est. Mon cocktail est prêt.


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2004)

Je bois mon expresso avec un petit speculoos maison, ensuite je fais la mise à jour de mon site


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

je fini mon 28ème café, je lis des publis scientifiques et de temps en temps je me détend en racontant n'importe quoi sur le forum  

ps: amok, aujourd'hui je suis trop nase pour me gratter les couilles


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de terminer une conférence sur iVisit :love: :love: :love: et là je vais manger et ranger la maison



En ce moment je réponds à un sujet...  Et je fais une recherche pour tomber sur un vieux sujet.

Après j'irai continuer à faire ma valise.  :love:


----------



## kitetrip (23 Juillet 2004)

Ben là comme tous deux qui me lisent, je suis sur les forums de MacG 
 Sinon, je suis sur le PC de mon petit frère en train de copier le dossier Mes Documents sur mon DD externe : je vais formatter Windows  Ne me faites pas rire j'ai mal à la gorge


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ps: amok, aujourd'hui je suis trop nase pour me gratter les couilles



Ah oui, c'est révélateur ca. Si ca continue pense à consulter. J'aurais juré que ce serait ton dernier geste au moment de passer l'arme à gauche....


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est révélateur ca. Si ca continue pense à consulter. J'aurais juré que ce serait ton dernier geste au moment de passer l'arme à gauche....



Pas tout à fait moins je le voyais plutôt, une main en bas arrêtée en plein élan dans son geste de gratouillemment et une main en haut un doigt dans la bouche, pour remettre dans l'axe le morceau de moquette du cat sauvagement machouillée depuis quelques heures déjà par une mâchoire crispée !


----------



## mercutio (23 Juillet 2004)

Personnellement j'attends 4 h derrière mon bureau...et je m'emm...

bah demain il fera 30°, un barbec dans les Ardennes à midi et une soirée champis en soirée...

J'attend le week end quoi.... hier à la même heure, je cherchais après un ipod sur Bruxelles, j'ai trouvé que des 3G au prix dorigine....

Je me gratterai bien les c.... masi j'ai même pas la force....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

T'as essayé le Cami Store?  Yanna un à Liège, chaussée de Charleroi et un autre à Liège, place St-Lambert  ils sont vraiment très bien


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est révélateur ca. Si ca continue pense à consulter. J'aurais juré que ce serait ton dernier geste au moment de passer l'arme à gauche....



Oui oui elle est bien à gauche   



			
				mercutio a dit:
			
		

> et une soirée champis en soirée...



bonne montée  :love:


----------



## mercutio (23 Juillet 2004)

C'était trop loin du centre.... j'ai fait Fnac et mediamarkt en espérant tâter les nouveaux...tant pis.


Pour ceux qui s'ennuie et qui sont un brin moqueur: voir ce site

Surtout les vidéos...

http://www.baraki.net


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> C'était trop loin du centre.... j'ai fait Fnac et mediamarkt en espérant tâter les nouveaux...tant pis.
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui s'ennuie et qui sont un brin moqueur: voir ce site
> ...


 Oué, je connais...  y avait aussi "Total ronny" (pas sûre de l'ortho) qu'était pas mal dans son genre...  narf! :rateau:


----------



## iMax (23 Juillet 2004)

Alors là, je me dit qu'il faudrait que je bosse plutôt que de venir flooder sur MacG


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui elle est bien à gauche



La règle générale veut que ce soient plutôt les chargeurs qui penchent de ce côté là


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2004)

je digère un duo de mousse au chocolat en pensant aux vacances qui arrivent la semaine prochaine et en me disant que ce soir j'ai 15 potes à la maison, et que ça va fin ir tard et alcoolisé :sleep:


----------



## Lio70 (23 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de rentrer du boulot. Je visite le site de Belgacom pour voir comment configurer les connexion ADSL sans fil qu'ils ont installées à certains endroits de la ville. C'est public (enfin, il faut être abonné, comme moi ) et ils viennent d'ajouter une borne place des Carmes, juste près des terrasses où j'adore déjeûner ou boire un verre le soir...
 :love: 

Dès que j'ai l'info, je file avec mon iBook savourer une assiette toscane et je tente un compte-rendu en direct sur MacGé.


----------



## Lio70 (23 Juillet 2004)

Super, ça marche! malheureusement, pas de place à la terrasse toscane. Je suis donc à celle d'en face, bien liégeoise. Et en avant pour une brochette/frites/salade avec une bonne bière.

Héhé!, pas installé depuis 5 minutes qu'un gars 2 tables plus loin me demande ce que j'utilise comme portable et si j'en suis content.


----------



## loudjena (24 Juillet 2004)

J'attends que la peinture sèche (blanc acrylique) en me grattant les...



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je fini mon 28ème café, je lis des publis scientifiques et de temps en temps je me détend en racontant n'importe quoi sur le forum
> 
> ps: amok, aujourd'hui je suis trop nase pour me gratter les couilles



...ah, ben non c'est vrai... j'en ai pas !


----------



## dude (25 Juillet 2004)

Je suis "enfin" en train d'importer mes CDs sous iTunes pour mon niPod vu que je pars lundi... Donc c'est coca et piles d'une centaines de CDs autour de mon écran.... ... J'en suis à Beatles, _et c'est rangé par ordre alphabétique _


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juillet 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est coca et piles d'une centaines de CDs autour de mon écran.... ... J'en suis à Beatles, _et c'est rangé par ordre alphabétique _


'ttention au coca sur le matériel! :hein: Bonnes vacances!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de me réveiller, au son du portable, et je suis sur mon lit en train de répondre à vos bêtises, sur un ptit YokoBook 12", avec la BO de Michel Vaillant qui me traverse les oreilles, bien ouvertes à défaut des yeux...


----------



## dude (25 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> 'ttention au coca sur le matériel! :hein:


 ça sent l'histoire vécue ... Allez hop je suis à C maintenant


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juillet 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> ça sent l'histoire vécue ... Allez hop je suis à C maintenant


Presque. C'était un St-Emilion sur le clavier de l'ancien PC. Quel honneur pour un PC!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2004)

... moi, je viens de me faire engueuler parce que j'ai laissé traîné mon slip et mes chaussettes dans le salon ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi, je viens de me faire engueuler parce que j'ai laissé traîné mon slip et mes chaussettes dans le salon ...



Tu les aurais laissés traîner au bureau j'aurais compris   mais là, franchement !  :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

Moi je glandouille un peu en attendant l'apéro :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2004)

Je bosse en mangeant une crêpe sur la terrasse de mon bar favori équipé WiFi. (le bar, pas la crêpe)


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse en mangeant une crêpe sur la terrasse de mon bar favori équipé WiFi. (le bar, pas la crêpe)



Et dire que j'aurais pu boire mon apéro en floodant, je saurai pour dimanche prochain


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2004)

Je prends un grand café (voir ma signature ) affalée sur mon canapé, mon iBook sur les genoux, un oeil sur le tour de France, l'autre sur MacGé... mal au crâne... pas assez dormi cette nuit  

Bon dimanche à tous :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

ben vu la signature j'aurais plutot penché pour un grog deluxe ou le reste de ginto d'hier


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2004)

vi la signature est... équivoque 
trop chaud pour le grog, trop tôt pour le ginto


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok z'êtes sur MacGé a fortiori mais où?
> C'est quoi vos taches de fond?
> Vous allez faire quoi juste ensuite?
> 
> ...



Maintenant là, je me touche.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant là, je me touche.



Et voilà, on peut pas bosser 5 minutes sans qu'on vous pique le job


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, on peut pas bosser 5 minutes sans qu'on vous pique le job



Non, mais tu ne peux pas savoir au final ! Le mieux, c'est de continuer à t'entraîner histoire de ne pas perdre la main.


----------



## Cillian (25 Juillet 2004)

Je sors de table et je m'informe des dernières nouvelles sur MacGé


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Je sors de table et je m'informe des dernières nouvelles sur MacGé


à l'ouest rien de nouveau...


----------



## netgui (25 Juillet 2004)

Je vient de renlancer mon Mac qui plante quand je lance Bitorrent en même temps que iPhoto où Safari que je viens de mettre au rencart d'ailleurs pour préférer FireFox plus rapide, plus fluide, plus pratique, qui affiche TOUS les sites..bref bye bye Safari désolé Steve.

Je fini de packer mes bagages pour le train demain et je termine un psot sur le Blog qui gratte. ;-)


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant là, je me touche.



il est rassurant de voir que parmi des milliers de membres inscrits il y en a au moins un qui a une saine activité


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juillet 2004)

Bah pour le moment suis en train de faire une petite audio, en surfant sur macg


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2004)

la nuit qui vient comme une délivrance ou une déchirure. à mi-chemin entre l'enthousiasme et la mélancolie. large palette à vrai dire. mais n'est ce pas ça la magie de la nuit? un reset toujours renouvelé? et comment va s'ouvrir la machine demain? on éteint ou on met en veille? j'opte pour l'extinction. ça peut lui faire du bien de s'arrêter un peu. et au redémarrage j'en profiterai pour faire le ménage, supprimer quelques fichiers inutiles, installer de nouveaux logiciels. enfin je me ferai aider, parce que je n'y connais pas grand chose. en informatique.
j'attends la nuit qui vient...
 :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juillet 2004)

Jolie intervention, bravo


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Ouaaaa! je viens de me lever, j'émerge, je vais aller faire le ménage  :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2004)

Pause de midi au taf' avec salade et MacGé


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pause de midi au taf' avec salade et MacGé



Je teste un Tiger Server  :love:  honnêtement reçu par l'ADC afin de convaincre mon patron de lacher la bouse sous Linux que nous avons pour le moment.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

j'écoute precious & grace de zztop reprise par queens of the stone age en live et je fais un pti tour sur le forum histoire de se motiver doucement pour se remettre à bosser sur ce #*&#164;&#164; de player video tout en digérant cette excellente salade de riz que j'ai mangée a midi.


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Je perd mon temps en répondant à ce sujet débile.


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

je procrastine


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Je sirote une bonne tite Kriek Belle-Vue :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

J'écoute france-cul(ture), attends que mon pain soit cuit, décongèle un steack, zone sur les news entourage, une compo indesign et fond, la caméra et l'apn sont connectés, l'eye-tv s'apprète à entrer en action pour le prime time, word est en stand-by, une fenêtre filemaker est active car j'ai du retrouver un numéro de téléphone...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sirote une bonne tite Kriek Belle-Vue :love: :love: :love:



C'est fini de me faire saliver, hein.  :love:  :love:    Moi en ce moment je suis au boulot... je post sur MacGe... et je... :love:


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sirote une bonne tite Kriek Belle-Vue :love: :love: :love:


Santé, très chère! Moi, je viens de quitter la table. Une bonne assiette de divers légumes saisis à la vapeur. Très diététique. Avec une miche de pain complet aux noix. Miam... Pendant que mon thé vert infuse, j'écris ces lignes.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de finir mon kebab.


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sirote une bonne tite Kriek Belle-Vue :love: :love: :love:



la je pense a Modern__Thing buvant ça kriek  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je pense a Modern__Thing buvant ça kriek  :love:



J'vous l'dis... l'est amoureux not Mackie. :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'vous l'dis... l'est amoureux not Mackie. :love:



mais non  :rose:  bon, comment qu'on fait pour aller en belgique déjà pffff  :love:


----------



## tomtom (26 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'vous l'dis... l'est amoureux not Mackie. :love:



De la Kriek, oui


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non  :rose:  bon, comment qu'on fait pour aller en belgique déjà pffff  :love:



Là, je termine de mettre en ligne des photos de la soirée de samedi et dimanche...
Début de soirée à 21H30, retour chez ma mère à 6H20...deux jours de suite.  

A 6H00 du mat...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2004)

hélà TomTom, tu es monté en grade.   

Bravo.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Ah wi ton tit w-end de fiesta près d'Aubel :rateau: c'était bien?    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> hélà TomTom, tu es monté en grade.
> 
> Bravo.



Ça mérite quelques bières...   












  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

T'as déjà dégusté un peu Oli? :love:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ah wi ton tit w-end de fiesta près d'Aubel :rateau: c'était bien?    :love:



Génial mais bon, je ne boirais plus jamais...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

C'est ce qu'on dit tous avant de recommencer    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà dégusté un peu Oli? :love:



Heu... non...    :love: 

_Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?_ Je bosse...   :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Génial mais bon, je ne boirais plus jamais...



et tu pense que l'on va te croire ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse...   :love:



et tu pense que l'on va te croire ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu pense que l'on va te croire ?


 Klair, surtout quand on est Belge :love: :rateau: on a trop ça dans le sang  :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> on a trop ça dans le sang  :love:



alcotest pour tout le monde a la prochaine AES


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alcotest pour tout le monde a la prochaine AES



T'as la mémoire courte. :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alcotest pour tout le monde a la prochaine AES


 Narf! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

'_Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?_ Je suis cassé... j'aimerais aller dormir.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (26 Juillet 2004)

J'essaie de passer un peu de bon tps, mais tt s'écroule sur moi, alors je cherche


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

euh, matin, café.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Je flood un peu sur MacGé :love: avant d'aller faire quelques courses :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

midi, manger


----------



## Zouzou (27 Juillet 2004)

Pause clope avant d'aller prendre l'air ... J'arrête pas de cloper en ce moment ... Les temps sont durs


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je flood un peu sur MacGé :love: avant d'aller faire quelques courses :love:



N'en prends pas trop le coffre n'est pas bien grand


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2004)

ba là je vais arrêter de poster des messages pertinents sur macgé et je vais bouger mon cul jusqu'au restoooooooooooooooo...encore 3 semaines à tenir avant les vacances


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba là je vais arrêter de poster des messages pertinents sur macgé et je vais bouger mon cul jusqu'au restoooooooooooooooo...encore 3 semaines à tenir avant les vacances


 te fais pas ecraser


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2004)

Moi là je vais aller faire caca, car j'ai des frissons et les tétés qui pointent...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je vais aller faire caca, car j'ai des frissons et les tétés qui pointent...



Ouvre c'est mon tour.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juillet 2004)

Faites la queue, comme tt le monde


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien parcourir le best off de Doc quand je suis au toilettes...

Je lis ça d'un derrière distrait...

Je sais c'est mal.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien parcourir le best off de Doc quand je suis au toilettes...
> 
> Je lis ça d'un derrière distrait...
> 
> Je sais c'est mal.



Oui ben t'aurais pu laisser autre chose que Le Matin, ces cons ont mis des agraffes à leur canard. Aïe.


----------



## cassandre57 (27 Juillet 2004)

je parcours un peu le forum en pensant à l'appar't que j'ai visité cet aprèm, et dans 5 minutes je mangerai devant "vis ma vie"


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2004)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> je parcours un peu le forum en pensant à l'appar't que j'ai visité cet aprèm, et dans 5 minutes je mangerai devant "vis ma vie"



avec un bon bouquin c pas mieux ?????


----------



## netgui (27 Juillet 2004)

je suis présentement en quète de coups de boules...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

et ça marche ?


----------



## cassandre57 (28 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec un bon bouquin c pas mieux ?????



ché po lire  :rose:


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> ché po lire  :rose:


 merde, c'est con ça


----------



## cassandre57 (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merde, c'est con ça



ça arrive à des gens très bien


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

ouaip, mais sur les forums c'est super handicapant


----------



## SHRIKE (28 Juillet 2004)

Aller dormir du sommeil éternel...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

mais il est malade, lui. 
un sommeil simple ça lui suffit pas ?
hé eternel c'est long.(surtout sur la fin  )


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ouaip, mais sur les forums c'est super handicapant


Que tu crois jeune effronté !!

Il n'est pas utile de savoir lire, ou d'aimer lire pour les forums.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Je m'aprête à partir au travail


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je vais aller faire caca, car j'ai des frissons et les tétés qui pointent...


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Cillian (28 Juillet 2004)

Je rentre du véto où je viens de faire vacciner ma chienne


----------



## Fulvio (28 Juillet 2004)

Je bosse. Et sérieusement, en plus ! Avec un peu de chance, je fais mon pot de départ vendredi prochain, alors ça mérite bien de faire un petit effort, hein  Et en même temps, je fredonne mentalement une chanson de Britney Spears (Toxic). Ma réputation de rocker-indé va en souffrir, mais j'aime beaucoup cette chanson :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Depuis une heure, j'installe des VPN "Secure Client" sur 13 notebooks !!!!!!!!   
...marre !!!!!  
ps : vivement ce soir !!!   :love:


----------



## bebert (28 Juillet 2004)

Je répond à ce thread bien nase !  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Depuis une heure, j'installe des VPN "Secure Client" sur 13 notebooks


Je l'ai fait de nombreuses fois. Attends quand les users t'appelleront en gueulant sous prétexte que ça ne fonctionne pas, et en vérifiant tu verras qu'ils sont pas foutus d'utiliser leur carte, leur code ou leur modem.
Bon amusement!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> en vérifiant tu verras qu'ils sont pas foutus d'utiliser leur carte, leur code ou leur modem.
> Bon amusement!


Arf ! Merci Lio !!!   
Pratiquement tous les jours on a des "trucs" comme ça ! :rateau:  ... hier, c'était un représentant qui avait coincé un CD dans son lecteur ... ma tête quand j'ai débloqué un CD "Lapin Malin" ... il laissait son fils de 5 ans utiliser son portable à la maison sans surveillance !!!!  
Le mois dernier, un inconnu sonne à la société et remet à la réception le portable d'un de nos représentants dans sa housse de transport ... il n'avait rien trouvé de mieux que de déposer le portable contre sa roue arrière pendant qu'il chargeait son coffre et bien entendu, l'avait oublié quand il a démarré !!!!   ... heureusement qu'il y a encore des gens "honnêtes" !  
Le nec plus ultra, c'est quand même Caroline : elle me téléphone un soir à la maison en disant qu'elle ne peut pas se connecter ... en général, dans ce genre de cas, la première question que je pose est de savoir si la ligne téléphonique est bien branchée sur le laptop !
Elle me répond : "Non ! c'est pas la peine !!!" et elle ajoute aussitôt : "Mon petit ami m'a acheté une carte Bi-Fi (    !!!) comme ça je peux me connecter de n'importe ou !!!!   

Mais t'as raison ... la soirée sera longue !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Mon petit ami m'a acheté une carte Bi-Fi (   !!!) comme ça je peux me connecter de n'importe ou !!!!


Elle doit surement confondre avec son yahourt Bi-Fidus !! :rateau: 

Euh ... sinon là je ne fais pas grand chose


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et en même temps, je fredonne mentalement une chanson de Britney Spears (Toxic). Ma réputation de rocker-indé va en souffrir, mais j'aime beaucoup cette chanson :rose:


 Moi c'est surtout le clip que j'aime bien...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est surtout le clip que j'aime bien...


Au moins on peut imaginer ce que tu dois faire en matant son clip


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est surtout le clip que j'aime bien...



oui, il est tripotant comme clip :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (28 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, il est tripotant comme clip :rateau:  :love:


  Bof, elle montre pas ses nichons :rateau:

  Nan, sérieusement, la chanson se suffit à elle même, je trouve.


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bof, elle montre pas ses nichons
> 
> Nan, sérieusement, la chanson se suffit à elle même, je trouve.


vous l'avez vu, britney, dans fahrenheit 9/11? quel talent !


----------



## Fulvio (28 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vous l'avez vu, britney, dans fahrenheit 9/11? quel talent !


 Ouais, bon, d'accord 

 Et sinon, j'adore les jambes d'Elodie Gossuin. Et pourtant, chuis pas de droite :rateau:


----------



## netgui (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Lio !!!
> Pratiquement tous les jours on a des "trucs" comme ça ! :rateau: ... hier, c'était un représentant qui avait coincé un CD dans son lecteur ... ma tête quand j'ai débloqué un CD "Lapin Malin" ... il laissait son fils de 5 ans utiliser son portable à la maison sans surveillance !!!!
> Le mois dernier, un inconnu sonne à la société et remet à la réception le portable d'un de nos représentants dans sa housse de transport ... il n'avait rien trouvé de mieux que de déposer le portable contre sa roue arrière pendant qu'il chargeait son coffre et bien entendu, l'avait oublié quand il a démarré !!!!
> Le nec plus ultra, c'est quand même Caroline : elle me téléphone un soir à la maison en disant qu'elle ne peut pas se connecter ... en général, dans ce genre de cas, la première question que je pose est de savoir si la ligne téléphonique est bien branchée sur le laptop !
> Elle me répond : "Non ! c'est pas la peine !!!" et elle ajoute aussitôt : "Mon petit ami m'a acheté une carte Bi-Fi (    !!!) comme ça je peux me connecter de n'importe ou !!!!


 
 Très bon mais on a tous des moments de fatigue suivi de grands moments de solitude.

 Il ya peu j'ai ramené un clavier sans fil à la Fnac. Grumpffff pas content que j'étais qu'il ne fonctionne pas, Fnac caca et tout et tout... "heuu monsieur vous avez mis les piles dans le mauvais sens" ARGHHHH :rose:

 La derniére fois je passe 30 minutes à essayer  de configurer un screugneugneu d'accès web partagé sur le PC de ma colloc, rien n'y fait ca ne marche pas j'abandonne.
 2 minutes plus tard elle se lève, dépose son bouquin et me dit " regarde le fil du réseau il est pas branché là... c'est normal?" ARGHHHHHH 

 J'ai honte.
 j'ai très honte.
 Ohlala j'ai très très honte humpffff.


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Mon petit ami m'a acheté une carte Bi-Fi


Wouarf!!!     

Quand on y pense, c'est vrai: "la bête est lachée"


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juillet 2004)

Pour revenir au thread, ce que je fais là maintenant? Je suis cassé, après avoir fait une heure de karting dans une soirée d'entreprises (un petit soûper offert au client par le fournisseur). Mes freins déconnaient, j'ai foncé dans les pneus deux ou trois fois. Un pote s'est légèrement blessé au nez... Je vais faire un gros dodo!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

Encore plus fort: une de mes anciennes clientes (du temps où j'avais ma boîte) m'a gonflé pendant un mois et demi parce qu'elle n'arrivait pas à recevoir ses mails parce ça ne marchait soi-disant pas.
je vérifie le serveur: nickel, je vois avec elle par téléphone la config, rien à dire. J'y vais, j'allume le PC, le lance Outlook et là j'ai un doute et je lui dit: montrez-moi comment vous faites.

elle relance Outlook et elle attend en ralent: voilà, les messages n'arrivent pas.

Moi: et le bouton "Envoyer recevoir", vous avez déjà appuyé dessus"?

Inutile de dire qu'elle est partie en faisant la gueule...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2004)

Là en ce moment?... Je suis vautré, affalé dans mon lit, pas bien réveillé et je poste un message sur MacGe avec mon 12". :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

en ce moment, je lutte pour repousser l'instant où je vais ouvrir ce putain de doc word et mettre à faire des phrases à la con.....chienne de vie


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de recevoir un coup de fil du Swisscom Shop qui me prévient qu'un iPod Mini rose m'attend :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un coup de fil du Swisscom Shop qui me prévient qu'un iPod Mini rose m'attend :love:


ouais ba moi aucun coup de fil de personne pour me dire que je vais avoir un superbe objet, chienne de vie vous dis-je !  

bon test de ton mini!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, juste à l'instant, je commence à remplir ma déclaration d'impôts 2003 qui doit être rentrée avant le ... 30 juillet 2004 ... cette date me "pulse" devant les yeux depuis au moins une semaine.....    

ps : attention les belges ... c'est demain la date fatidique ... n'oubliez surtout pas !!!


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon test de ton mini!


 merci :love: je sais que c'est une folie :rose: mais bon...


----------



## Benji (29 Juillet 2004)

et bien, je surfe en wifi avec mon ibook pendant que ma fille regarde monstres et cie 
et j attends que l eau de ma machine expresso soit chaude


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merci :love: je sais que c'est une folie :rose: mais bon...


ouais, j'essaie de persuader ma cops que c'est un truc chouette, et samedi matin, à la fnac, elle me dit: "ouais, bon, c'est vrai sympa, c'est mignon, mais 1. je suis pas fan de zik et 2. tu vas me le piquer, 3. faut arrêter de céder aux sirènes du marketing, on va pas racheter des ipods tous les 6 mois...et puis d'abord, t'as vu, le ipod 15Go il est à 279 euros, vraiment aucun intéret le mini......" (à ce moment, le rayon était full de stock, avec toutes les couleurs et tout et tout...)
arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## netgui (29 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merci :love: je sais que c'est une folie :rose: mais bon...


 Macounette, tu as un iPod 20 Go et désormais un Mini ?

 le 20 Go pour un usage domestique peu itinérant (du fait de sa grosse taille) et le mini pour les déplacements. 

 Vais-je craquer pour un mini aussi?

 Bon je vais faire des courses avec mon grand-père et essayer d'acheter un pack de la délicieuse biére basque que j'ai gouté hier pour la ramener à Paris.

 G.


----------



## Fulvio (29 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Macounette, tu as un iPod 20 Go et désormais un Mini ?
> 
> le 20 Go pour un usage domestique peu itinérant (du fait de sa grosse taille) et le mini pour les déplacements.


 Oh la la  Faut savoir raison garder, les amis ! l'iPod de base, même s'il est un peu plus gros que le mini, il continue à tenir dans une main ou une poche, et à se transporter sans faire risquer le lumbago à son possesseur ! Je rêve ! Un iPod "pour un usage domestique peu itinérant"... A la base, c'est un _balladeur_, et on s'émerveillait encore de sa compacité et de sa légèreté avant la sortie du Mini. Pourtant, ces deux qualités-là n'ont pas faibli depuis, même si mieux à été fait. Pour l'usage domestique, préférez-lui une chaîne hi-fi (Apple n'en fait pas, mais d'autres marques en font de pourtant très bonne) ou un Mac avec iTunes. Mais un iPod pour un usage domestique, scusez-moi, mais pfffff....

 La passion vous égare 




			
				netgui a dit:
			
		

> Vais-je craquer pour un mini aussi?
> 
> Bon je vais faire des courses avec mon grand-père et essayer d'acheter un pack de la délicieuse biére basque que j'ai gouté hier pour la ramener à Paris.
> 
> G.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la  Faut savoir raison garder, les amis ! l'iPod de base, même s'il est un peu plus gros que le mini, il continue à tenir dans une main ou une poche, et à se transporter sans faire risquer le lumbago à son possesseur ! Je rêve ! Un iPod "pour un usage domestique peu itinérant"... A la base, c'est un _balladeur_, et on s'émerveillait encore de sa compacité et de sa légèreté avant la sortie du Mini. Pourtant, ces deux qualités-là n'ont pas faibli depuis, même si mieux à été fait. Pour l'usage domestique, préférez-lui une chaîne hi-fi (Apple n'en fait pas, mais d'autres marques en font de pourtant très bonne) ou un Mac avec iTunes. Mais un iPod pour un usage domestique, scusez-moi, mais pfffff....
> 
> La passion vous égare


c'est clair, avec la sortie du mini, il y a une frenesie pas possible, et à force de chercher des inconvénients au ipods, on finit par dire qu'ils sont moins transportables (genre il faut une brouette, quoi) et vraiment lourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd. Mdr


----------



## netgui (29 Juillet 2004)

Trop lourd l'iPod les mecs, il fait pendouiller ma poche de chemise c'est intolérable !

Le mini c'est le must: mini-cooper, Minnie la femme de Mike, mini-Me, minitel tout ca c'est top !


----------



## Fulvio (29 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Trop lourd l'iPod les mecs, il fait pendouiller ma poche de chemise c'est intolérable !
> 
> Le mini c'est le must: mini-cooper, Minnie la femme de Mike, mini-Me, minitel tout ca c'est top !



N'oublie pas la mini-jupe, le monokini et le serpent-minute


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Trop lourd l'iPod les mecs, il fait pendouiller ma poche de chemise c'est intolérable !
> 
> Le mini c'est le must: mini-cooper, Minnie la femme de Mike, mini-Me, minitel tout ca c'est top !


 d'autres constructeurs font des lecteurs mp3 très légers, moins cher et sans pomme dessus


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2004)

Arf, je l'ai réservé mais je ne suis pas encore allée le chercher ... 
    Mon côté raisonnable me dit que mon iPod 3G suffit amplement, et mon côté ... geek freak  me dit de craquer :rose: Du coup je réfléchis encore, il est réservé à mon nom jusqu'au 2 août... 

 En fait je pensais prendre le mini pour le jogging ou pour lorsque je me déplace avec un tout petit sac à main ... ou pour les randos ou le parapente où chaque gramme compte   c'est plus petit qu'un paquet de clopes et ça fait pas de mal à la santé


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> d'autres constructeurs font des lecteurs mp3 très légers, moins cher et sans pomme dessus



Oui, d'ailleurs, le nouveau lecteur MP3 d'HP va bientôt sortir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

...ce que fais pour l'instant : enfermé dans les toilettes !!!!!!!!    
Goulven a dit à ma femme que j'étais aux toilettes, et comme, la connaissant elle téléphonera sur mon GSM, pour vérifier, ben je me prépare à tirer la chasse !!!!!   
   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juillet 2004)

ben moi, honnêtement si je vous le disait vous me croiriez pas


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, honnêtement si je vous le disait vous me croiriez pas



essaie toujours


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, honnêtement si je vous le disait vous me croiriez pas



Je te crois pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, honnêtement si je vous le disait vous me croiriez pas


 :affraid:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, honnêtement si je vous le disait vous me croiriez pas


laisse tomber on ose pas imaginer, ça doit être un truc énooooooooooooooooooooooooorme


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un truc énooooooooooooooooooooooooorme



Flatteur...   :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (30 Juillet 2004)

ouaip, t'as raison


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ouaip, t'as raison



keuah?


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je te crois pas


 nan, lui il a raison


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

si c'ets moi qui ai raison, c'est coudboul immédiat, nan.............ok j'arrête......  à vot'bon coeur messieurs dames


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

ok, t'as raison


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

"vous faites quoi là maintenant"?

ba la concrètement, je m'apprête à quitter l'univers mineral de la defense  pour filer faire des galipettes dans les champs ce week end, distrib' de coudbouls mardi matin 8 heures.
  

bien entendu, tout cela, je le fais confortablement assis sur cette putain de fucking banquette qui me colle aux basques (ça va être chaud dans le train de trimballer ma banquette :mouais: ).


JH/28ans vend banquette usée, prix modique, juste pour s'en débarrasser. offre non sérieuse s'abstenir


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, t'as raison


j'chu à sec mec


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, une banquette de veau


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2004)

Là maintenant tout de suite ?Bah, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner une idée, car je ne sais pas quoi faire et j'ai encore une heure devant moi :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2004)

Qui a fait caca sur mon lit ? 
Grug2, viens ici tout de suite ! 

PS : encore que ça pourrait être mon chat, va savoir... 
Euh, Grug2, ça t'embête si je te demande le diamètre de ton anus (en tout bien tout honneur, tu me connais ha, ha )

Bon, Ok, je ne suis plus qu'un point à l'horizon    :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juillet 2004)

J'évalue un sujet


----------



## Lio70 (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, honnêtement si je vous le disait vous me croiriez pas


Tu commandes un Dell par internet. Non? Ah bon, on peut se tromper...


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

rien... je floode... peinard...


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> rien... je floode... peinard...


hé oh c'est interdit de flooder ! t'arrêtes ok ?


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> hé oh c'est interdit de flooder ! t'arrêtes ok ?


je fais ce que je veux ! il est gentil lui...


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> je fais ce que je veux ! il est gentil lui...


j'va l'dire au modos !!! :modo:


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

z'avez compris le truc les gars ?  ...
...pour flooder discretos ! :mouais: 

bah quoi ?
bah touba !


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> rien... je floode... peinard...



 :love: j'adore


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Juillet 2004)

Bah alors touba, tu fais dans la schizo aujourd'hui?


----------



## Stram (30 Juillet 2004)

Je suis bien d'accord....sa devient grave!!

enfin la conclusion a tirer de ses doubles personnalités est tout simplement.... vive le flood!


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Ce que je fais, je flood :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi vos taches de fond?



Une belle tache de fond tiens


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

en ce moment    je me marre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

moi je me caresse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

:rose: .. une mèche de cheveux !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> moi je me caresse



devant le miroir déformant    :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> devant le miroir déformant    :affraid:  :hosto:



tu réfléchis trop  


_fais du bien de (re)voir tout ce beau monde  _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _fais du bien de (re)voir tout ce beau monde  _



c'est réciproque


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> j'va l'dire au modos !!! :modo:



D'autant que le flood ca n'est pas dans les bonnes moeurs ici :modo:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est réciproque



et parabolique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est réciproque



et vice et versa


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (31 Juillet 2004)

Aaaaah, les floodeurs reviennent


----------



## netgui (31 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Une belle tache de fond tiens


 Les floodeurs floodent et la caravane passe.



 Là en ce moment j'hésite.


----------



## VKTH (31 Juillet 2004)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
ben... sinon, je viens de lire les balises BB. :king:


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> ben... sinon, je viens de lire les balises BB. :king:


 si t'as rien de mieux à faire


----------



## VKTH (31 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> si t'as rien de mieux à faire



ben c'est ce que j'ai de mieux à faire pour "maîtriser" les images dans les postes ! et que maintenant, je comprends mieux. Pas si bête que ça le bbêtoutang !


----------



## netgui (2 Août 2004)

Il fait 38°...j'ai chaud.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Août 2004)

Je finis les posts, en écoutant un U2 fraîchement dl sur l'iTMS, et je vais me coucher


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

là, je me reveille mais c'est encore flou  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Je post sur macgé en realisant gentillement que les vacances sont finies 

La descente est dure bon dieu


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La descente est dure bon dieu



Encore à ski?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

si c'etait a ski elle serait pas dure la descente


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

C'est dur la rentrée...

Les gars, pensez un peu au pov' type qui doit faire du Microsoft .NET toute la journée pendant 3 mois pour se payer enfin une machine potable (PWB 17"  )...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> C'est dur la rentrée...



Chais pas, au bout de deux sans vacances j'arrive pas à imaginer


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas, au bout de deux sans vacances j'arrive pas à imaginer


Par amour du travail ou par obligation ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Par amour du travail ou par obligation ?



Obligation    j'aime mon métier mais quand même


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

c'est quoi ce truc de vacances dont tout le monde parle en ce moment ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Boarf c'est un truc tu peux pas comprendre


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

Je crois que c'est La Rochefoucault qui a dit à propos du travail qu'il était bon pour ceux qui n'avait rien à faire...

Vive les aristos! Pourquoi ne sommes nous pas tous rentiers ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boarf c'est un truc tu peux pas comprendre



C'est comme les produits apple, annoncés mais dispo l'année prochaine


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Voila sauf que y'en a qui ont le droit de les essayer avant


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

et elle est bien la beta ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et elle est bien la beta ?



Tu connais le NDA?


----------



## molgow (2 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Les gars, pensez un peu au pov' type qui doit faire du Microsoft .NET toute la journée pendant 3 mois pour se payer enfin une machine potable (PWB 17"  )...



Arfff!! LE root, le seul et l'unique!! Je pensais pas te voir une fois débarquer sur Mac


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

tiens on m'dirait reconnu  

tu remarques que ça fait un moment que j'suis inscrit sur MacG... j'ai malheureusement pas été très loquace! mais la perspective de l'AluBook... ça me donne des ailes

comment se passent les vacances?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Août 2004)

J'efface plein de trucs en vitesse car il y a un audit au boulot.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'efface plein de trucs en vitesse car il y a un audit au boulot.


 Tu planques des boulettes quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2004)

je poste depuis la piscine sur mon lieu de vacances


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

Y-a-t'il une vie après le mac?

non parce que j'ai l'intention de "switcher" comme vous dites... mais je comptais conserver ma vie sociale


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

je floode.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je floode.



je me marre en lisant vos conn...ries


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

j'essaye de bosser avec K's Choice en fond sonore, et macgé pas loin derriere


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'essaye de bosser avec K's Choice en fond sonore, et macgé pas loin derriere



fais gaffe à pas t'asseoir dessus  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'essaye de bosser avec K's Choice en fond sonore, et macgé pas loin derriere


 et ça marche ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

non j'y arrive pas


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

pffffffiuuuuuu
ça m'etonnais aussi


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non j'y arrive pas





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> pffffffiuuuuuu
> ça m'etonnais aussi



j'dirais bien quelque chose...


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'dirais bien quelque chose...


 lemmybidineu, le retour


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> lemmybidineu, le retour



  mon dieu    que va-t-il imaginer   quel esprit pervers


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe à pas t'asseoir dessus  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

juste là vu qu'il fait 33 dans l'bureau, je vais boire une grosse bière à la cafète ou il ne fais que 22
 :love:


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2004)

En ce moment même, je lis les forums après une absence de 3 jours... passée à profiter des belles montagnes suisses :love:







Sinon j'ai eu droit à un cours d'initiation aux bières belges, en commençant par Kriek et Hoegaarden :love: chaleur oblige


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

c'est pas juuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssste :hein:

 j'veux des vacances! 

 les montagnes je fais que les voir depuis la fenêtre de mon bureau....


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

moi je les vois pas alors te plains pas, tit con va


----------



## root (2 Août 2004)

ben viens bosser avec nous au lieu de m'traiter de tout les noms !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Bosser ou ?? j'ai deja un boulot moi


----------



## KARL40 (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu planques des boulettes quoi



Le monsieur a dit un audit, pas les stups !  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur a dit un audit, pas les stups !  :rateau:


 c'est bon alors tu peux ressortir les plantes vertes


----------



## esope (2 Août 2004)

ben moi je fais un dernier tour sur MacG avant d'aller me coucher pour retrouver demain à 5h00 du mat. mon boulot de m...e ou je dois ranger des bouteilles d'eau dans un rayon de Ca......our (je cache le nom marque oblige
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que je fais depuis un mois pour me payer un ibook ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 et oui étant étudiant j'ai pas trop trop le choix sur les boulots saisonniers...


----------



## kitetrip (2 Août 2004)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je fais un dernier tour sur MacG avant d'aller me coucher pour retrouver demain à 5h00 du mat. mon boulot de m...e ou je dois ranger des bouteilles d'eau dans un rayon de Ca......our (je cache le nom marque oblige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Courage ! Moi je travaillais à la chaine à l'usine pour faire des pièces de moteur pour J...n D...e


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2004)

Je rentre du boulot.   
Au rythme ou on y va dans les heures sup, je pourrais prendre une année de congé compensatoire.


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre du boulot.
> Au rythme ou on y va dans les heures sup, je pourrais prendre une année de congé compensatoire.


belle heure pour rentrer du boulot (hay hi .... hay ho)


----------



## Lio70 (2 Août 2004)

Je viens de finir de regarder Shogun en DVD (la série de 1980 avec Chamberlain) et je vais dormir.


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

Je suis en train de vous ecrire ce message et aussi d'attendre mon ibook !

si quelqun connais coliposte particulier, qu'est qu'ils affichent au moment ou le colis est presque livré car moi j'ai colis pris en charge dans notre réseau (lyon) depuis vendredi aprés midi !!!!


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre du boulot.
> Au rythme ou on y va dans les heures sup, je pourrais prendre une année de congé compensatoire.



toi aussi??  c'est un effet de l'été ça??    
Bon mais... c'est le lot du personnel soignant


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

ben je glande un peu là, je viens de finir un boulot, j'avais pas prevu, mais bon un peu trop chaud pour moi le jour, juste bon à glander sur macGé  du coup je passe mes nuits à bosser.

voilà, voilà.


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Courage ! Moi je travaillais à la chaine à l'usine pour faire des pièces de moteur pour J...n D...e


pfff... et moi alors? condamné à faire du M....S... .NET... non mais ! pensez aux pauvres gens


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

j'bosse dans le Nu.... dans la Re..... en As....., Ph..... des Par......, Ph.... Nu..... et ben ils sont chiant ces ch......


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> pfff... et moi alors? condamné à faire du M....S... .NET... non mais ! pensez aux pauvres gens


c est horrible ce que tu dits de si bon matin 
pourquoi tant de violence


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

faut pas être méchant avec moi, j'suis tout nouveau ici!

Vive la pause café


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

là je pense au sexe


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

je me replonge dans quelques vieux souvenirs d'enfance/adolescence pendant que le micro fait ses calculs


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je pense au sexe


penser, penser ... vous n'avez que ce mot la à la bouche.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Moi là je m'aprête à aller au travail  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Moi, je me fais ch... par une horde de commerciaux tous sourires dehors qui attendent leurs résultats de juillet devant ma porte....


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me fais ch... par une horde de commerciaux tous sourires dehors qui attendent leurs résultats de juillet devant ma porte....


les images, les images!


----------



## macelene (3 Août 2004)

avant de me mettre en route pour être en forme pour aller retrouver mon aquarium  et sa fraîcheur...

On est pas bien là?  
Ils sont tous en vacances et nous on bosse  :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Août 2004)

Là, comme je suis au bureau, je vais en profiter pour travailler !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> les images, les images!


Ben quand je vais leur annoncer dans un quart d'heure qu'ils sont à peu près tous à - 15 % par rapport à leurs objectifs et qu'ils ont râpé leur bonus mensuel, ça donnera à peu près ça :







... on va voir s'ils vont encore sourire toutes dents dehors après !!!    :love:


----------



## sylko (3 Août 2004)

Mouarfffffff!

Je vais me boire un café avec LE collègue, de l'étage du dessous.  

Tout le monde est en vacances. Quelle paix royale.


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

là tout de suite? je post dans le Bar MacG


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfffffff!
> Tu leur fournis aussi des petits coussinets pour amortir le choc?


...pas de petits coussinets ! Mais des Narakiri kits oui !!!!


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pas de petits coussinets ! Mais des Narakiri kits oui !!!!


aide les a laver leur honneur


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

http://samourais.free.fr/S_Seppuku.html

pour les details


----------



## Gabi (3 Août 2004)

Je viens de passer la journée la plus débilement débile et inutile de ma vie :

Vacataire pour l'été au trésor public, on m'a mis aux aux archives : il y a des tas de comptes de communes datant de dizaines d'années : des titres, des mandats, des factures : des tonnes de papiers entreposés inutilement.

Et là on me demande de jeter tout ce qui est antérieur à 1994 et de tout déchirer en petits morceaux à la main car ces papiers sont confidentiels... :modo: :hosto: 

J'ai passé ma journée à dechirer des papiers : j'ai plus de mains et plus de cerveau


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer la journée la plus débilement débile et inutile de ma vie :
> 
> Vacataire pour l'été au trésor public, on m'a mis aux aux archives : il y a des tas de comptes de communes datant de dizaines d'années : des titres, des mandats, des factures : des tonnes de papiers entreposés inutilement.
> 
> ...



Comme je te comprend, avec un desctructeur de documents -pas cher- ils tripleraient ta productivité. 

Bon y a un dossier qu'il faut que tu déchires c'est biiiiiiiiiiiip


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus de mains et plus de cerveau



Bienvenue sur le bar MacG !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2004)

je lis tout ça depuis Annecy et je me marre.
C'est cool les vacances


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

je Floode :love: , c'est terrible ce que je floode


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

je petit dej en regardant le flood de grug


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

p'tit dèj devant MacG ? Ils vendent pas des vies sur Apple Store ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

elle va très bien ma vie, j'ai quand meme le droit de dejeuner en regardant les niouze sur le micro non ?.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Je regarde la vie passer le matin sur MacGé en boivant mon p'tit café :love: :love: :love:


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> elle va très bien ma vie, j'ai quand meme le droit de dejeuner en regardant les niouze sur le micro non ?.


meuh voui, j'voulais coupd'bouler mais faut attendre ce soir désolé


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> elle va très bien ma vie, j'ai quand meme le droit de dejeuner en regardant les niouze sur le micro non ?.



Ça tombe, tu me fais un résumé steupl'?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Non il a surement pas peur. Je le connais pour ainsi dire très très bien.

Juste que comme moi il aime pes la gens qui agressent pour agresser


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu utilises le "on"? t'as peur tout seul?


Mouarf, mdr. Mouché le captain !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, mdr. Mouché le captain !


Te te te, ici on couche on ne mouche pas


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

ben je fait rien commme un gros manche comme dirais moustic sur cnn internationale 
en plus il fait un temps de merde mais bon je vais aucinema me matter un film et me gaver de pop corn donc la journee s'annonce asser bonne bon je vais pas m'eterniser a raconter ma vie ...


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais pas m'eterniser a raconter ma vie ...



Non... surtout pas...


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

Je surfe sur MacGé en buvant un bon coup de rouge. Je viens aussi de commander une portion de sushis chez le japonais du pâté de maison suivant et j'attends qu'on me les livre.


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2004)

Sushi, miam :love:

Pour ma part je déguste une des Kriek qui me restent tout en regardant le monstre orage qui tombe en ce moment...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

Là, maintenant, je m'ennuie.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

La lecture du dernier message D) m'a fait le plus grand bien ça va mieux...


----------



## gotan (4 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La lecture du dernier message D) m'a fait le plus grand bien ça va mieux...


moi cela m'a fait me rendre compte que je ne m'ennuie pas [mode fayot on]JAMAIS sur macge)[mode fayot off]


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

je n'en doute pas !!!


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je m'ennuie.


Ah bon! Main droite dans le plâtre?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

Nan, mais la b.... bleue par contre... 	alors repos...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

tu vois ce que cela fait de se faire _...bip..._ par un schtrumpf !  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

```
#!/bin/sh

FrameworkConfig='/Library/Frameworks/PHP.framework/SharedSupport/Scripts/framework-config'
FrameworkPrefix=`sh $FrameworkConfig --prefix`
CoreBundle=`sh $FrameworkConfig --coredir`/lib
PrivateLibraries=`sh $FrameworkConfig --coredir`/Contents/PrivateLibraries
LocalVersion=A
Frameworks=$FrameworkPrefix/Frameworks

#echo ''
#echo $FrameworkPrefix
#echo $CoreBundle
#echo $PrivateLibraries
#echo $Frameworks

InternUnplug(){

	for privateFramework in `ls $Frameworks | grep framework`;do
		if test -d $Frameworks/$privateFramework ;then
			rm -R $Frameworks/$privateFramework
		fi
	done
	
	for privateLibrary in `ls $PrivateLibraries | grep dylib`;do
		if test -L $PrivateLibraries/$privateLibrary ;then
			rm $PrivateLibraries/$privateLibrary
		fi
	done
	
	if test -L $FrameworkPrefix/Versions/Current ;then
		rm $FrameworkPrefix/Versions/Current
	fi
	
	for FrameworkRootSymlink in `ls $FrameworkPrefix`;do
		if test -L $FrameworkPrefix/$FrameworkRootSymlink ;then
			rm $FrameworkPrefix/$FrameworkRootSymlink
		fi
	done

}

InternPlug(){

	(cd $FrameworkPrefix/Versions && ln -s $LocalVersion Current)
	(cd $FrameworkPrefix && ln -s Versions/$LocalVersion/* .)
	(cd $FrameworkPrefix && ln -s Versions/$LocalVersion/Commands/php PHP.cmd)
	(cd $FrameworkPrefix && ln -s Versions/$LocalVersion/Libraries/php.ini PHP.ini)
	
	for libs in `ls $CoreBundle | grep dylib`;do
		if ! test -L $CoreBundle/$libs ;then
			
			unameLib=`(echo $libs | sed -n -e "s/^lib//g" -n -e "s/\..*//p")`
			versionLib=`(echo $libs | sed -n -e "s/^lib$unameLib\.//g" -n -e "s/\.dylib//p")`
			#nameLib=$(echo $unameLib | cut -c 1 | tr a-z A-Z)$(echo $unameLib | sed 's/^.//')Lib
			nameLib=$unameLib'Lib'
			
			mkdir -p $Frameworks/$nameLib.framework
			mkdir -p $Frameworks/$nameLib.framework/Resources
			
	cat > $Frameworks/$nameLib.framework/Resources/Info.plist <<EOF
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
	<dict>
		<key>$nameLib-Framework</key>
		<array>
			<string>Library $unameLib</string>
			<string>Version $versionLib</string>
		</array>
	</dict>
</plist>	
EOF
			ln -s $CoreBundle/$libs $Frameworks/$nameLib.framework/$nameLib
			ln -s $CoreBundle/$libs $PrivateLibraries/$libs
		fi
	done
}
```

yannakibosse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

je découvre la musique italienne  :love:


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

La Luna Ammenzu 'o Mari   

Insieme A Te Non Ci Sto Piu'  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Août 2004)

Dans mes bras mon ami, vive l'Italie :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras mon ami, vive l'Italie :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Lasciate mi cantare sono un italiano


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

je viens de me livrer plus que de nature parce que je me sens simplement bien


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

ptaing je comprend rien ha le monde des gamers
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## root (5 Août 2004)

je bois mon café devant MacG (ben oui moi aussi quoi  )


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

là, j'aimerais beaucoup être chez le coiffeur...


----------



## root (5 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> là, j'aimerais beaucoup être chez le coiffeur...


si tu veux j'en connais une divine...


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux j'en connais une divine...



une divine, une belle coiffeuse jolie rousse ou brune et de sexe féminin :love: ou une grosse coiffeuse avec un B52 sur la tête et de sexe masculin ? :mouais: :hein: :mouais:

pis bex, c'est pas un peu loin pour moi ? 

non, mon coiffeur m'attend toujours avec un verre (minimum) de whisky, inconscient qu'il est de me laisser repartir ensuite sur une des routes les plus dangereuses de France...


----------



## root (5 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pis bex, c'est pas un peu loin pour moi ?


pas à bex, mais bon tout aussi loin pour toi ;-)

Divine: charmante espagnole aux courbes enchanteresses, et aux doigts de fée (quand elle te masse avant de te couper, ca remplace tout les whisky du monde)


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

euh...

[mode Columbo ON]... je vais en parler à ma femme...[/mode Columbo OFF]


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

moi je me disais, Divine, Hair, etc...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> pas à bex, mais bon tout aussi loin pour toi ;-)
> 
> Divine: charmante espagnole aux courbes enchanteresses, et aux doigts de fée (quand elle te masse avant de te couper, ca remplace tout les whisky du monde)



mais quel boulet ce root, ça faisait 4 minutes que je ne pensais plus au sexe et paf je tombe sur ce post


----------



## molgow (5 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> quand elle te masse avant de te couper



Durant un bref instant, j'ai eu peur pour toi, avant de réaliser que tu parlais de ta coiffeuse


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2004)

ce que je fais là...    

Dites vous savez quand est la rentrée des classes...??? :mouais:

ça va faire du bien


----------



## kitetrip (5 Août 2004)

Là je mets mon site en ligne


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Divine: charmante espagnole aux courbes enchanteresses, et aux doigts de fée (quand elle te masse avant de te couper, ca remplace tout les whisky du monde)


 T'aurais pas du boire avant. Voila a quoi ressemble Divine en réalité:












 Calmé SaintMacloux?  :rateau:


----------



## bebert (5 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous savez quand est la rentrée des classes...??? :mouais:



Vivement le 2 septembre !


----------



## Goro (5 Août 2004)

Je surf pour la premiere fois sur saphari avec mon ibook reçu hier.
c'est fou ce que cette bestiole est simple a utiliser, je l'ai branché sur un autre pc portable et quelques temps aprés la conection internet et le hdd du toshiba m'appartenais sans avoir rien fait !
lol pour ceeux qui switch pas !!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Calmé SaintMacloux?  :rateau:


mon dieu, pire que de l'azote liquide dans mon calbute; remarque ça raidi aussi


----------



## Krstv (5 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas du boire avant. Voila a quoi ressemble Divine en réalité:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et encore, t'as pas montré les photos où on la voit faire des trucs immondes pour John Water (genre croquer à pleines dents dans une crotte toute fraiche)

Bon appétit


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, t'as pas montré les photos où on la voit faire des trucs immondes pour John Water (genre croquer à pleines dents dans une crotte toute fraiche)
> 
> Bon appétit


Une crotte de chien pour etre précis


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2004)

En ce moment j'essaye de m'abonner à l'ADSL chez Free.
C'est pas si facile qu'il n'y paraît car selon France Télécom mon numéro n'est pas attribué D), donc impossible de passer par le formulaire web, va falloir que je téléphone (et chez free, point de numéro gratuit)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

C'est ca de pirater la ligne des voisins...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'essaye de m'abonner à l'ADSL chez Free.
> C'est pas si facile qu'il n'y paraît car selon France Télécom mon numéro n'est pas attribué D), donc impossible de passer par le formulaire web, va falloir que je téléphone (et chez free, point de numéro gratuit)



Aaaaaah les joies e France Telecom. moi au moment de mon dégroupage, je me suis retrouvé avec le numéro de quelqu'un d'autre pendant 3 jours...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

Là je mets mon blog à jour en écoutant Brigitte Fontaine :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2004)

Là, je chat avec le Doc.


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je mets mon blog à jour en écoutant Brigitte Fontaine :love:



kekeland  :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

là du coup je viens de me mettre kekeland sur itunes, sinon, présentemment, je glandouille entre lemonde.fr, msn, macgé...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là du coup je viens de me mettre kekeland sur itunes, sinon, présentemment, je glandouille entre lemonde.fr, msn, macgé...


 J'adore Brigitte :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'adore Brigitte :love: :love:



Par contre, la je viens de tomber sur "les filles d'aujourd'hui", je supporte pas ce morceau, du coup, je suis NRV, Hervé


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

Je suis en train d'installer la dernière mise à jour d'iPhoto (4.0.3) ...


----------



## root (6 Août 2004)

J'écoute renaud, tranquille pénard devant MacG


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

je consulte mes mails en surfant sur macG avec un fond sonore de system of a down
le pied quoi


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

J'attend le chef de projet pour qu'il me dise enfin "ca y est on te cassera plus les couilles avec ce projet minable"


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

ca y est on te cassera plus les couilles avec ce projet minable


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

J'essaye d'appeler Free


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Je m'emmerde, et je maudis le gars qui a conçu le cgi, le bug qui fait que mon serveur http crash quand j'utilise un cgi persistant, etc ...
M'en vais migrer tout çà en php si çà continue ! :mouais:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Euuuuuh bah moi je suis en train de lister tout ce que je dois prendre pour mes vacances?
il s'agirait pas que j'oublie un truc


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh bah moi je suis en train de lister tout ce que je dois prendre pour mes vacances?
> il s'agirait pas que j'oublie un truc


nien nien nien, nien nien nien...j'espère au moins que t'auras de bouchons sur la route


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je m'emmerde, et je maudis le gars qui a conçu le cgi, le bug qui fait que mon serveur http crash quand j'utilise un cgi persistant, etc ...
> M'en vais migrer tout çà en php si çà continue ! :mouais:


tire la chasse, ça ira mieux


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

je viens de voir une chose horrible


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Arf, il a contacté Gérard Bouchard.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nien nien nien, nien nien nien...j'espère au moins que t'auras de bouchons sur la route



M'ne fou j'ai tout prévu !!


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

Moi, je suis en train d'écrire mon 400ème message sur MacGé :love:


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis en train d'écrire mon 400ème message sur MacGé :love:



Et moi, je félicite Macounette pour son 400ème message


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

ma parole macounette a tous les modos suisses au cul


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ma parole macounette a tous les modos suisses au cul


Ca doit laisser encore pas mal de place...


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit laisser encore pas mal de place...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

c'est fou quand je ne dérape pas c'est toi qui t'y colles


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

*Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?*

Ben moi je colle quand supermoquette dérape pas... :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ma parole macounette a tous les modos suisses au cul


  jaloux ! 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit laisser encore pas mal de place...


 et je dois le prendre comment, ça ?     sympa d'insulter les gens qu'on connait pas


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et je dois le prendre comment, ça ?


C'est plutot les modos suisses qui devraient poser cette question


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

quelle sacrée bande d'obsédés vous faites sur ce forum, ma parole....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

oui il faudrait mettre dans la FAQ "ne jamais écouter supermoquette *ET* jpmiss


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutot les modos suisses qui devraient poser cette question





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ils sont polis, ce qu'on ne peut pas vraiment dire de toi



Allez, on va pas se fâcher... On se fait des bisous, et on oublie tout. :love:  :love:  :love:   Narf.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ils sont polis, ce qu'on ne peut pas vraiment dire de toi


J'ai dit un gros mot? 



Allez pax, c'est pour rire


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

J'ai édité mon post... je suis une fille gentille... mais faut pas trop me chercher, hein


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Y a des boules rouges qui font pleuvoir les gars, elle sait se servir de sa boule disco macounette !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a des boules rouges qui font pleuvoir les gars


C'est deja noël?


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a des boules rouges qui font pleuvoir les gars, elle sait se servir de sa boule disco macounette !


 je n'ai pas l'esprit revanchard  

 jpmiss : oublié en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> quelle sacrée bande d'obsédés vous faites sur ce forum, ma parole....



403 posts pour t'en rendre compte, c'est grave là


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a des boules rouges



tu devrais troquer ton calbute en laine pour un en coton


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss : oublié en ce qui me concerne.


Hein? Quoi? On parle de moi ici?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais troquer ton calbute en laine pour un en coton


Rhoooh je voulais la faire et pis je m'suis dit "ca c'est un boulot pour supermoquette"


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

C'est normal qu'il soit obsédé SuperMoquette, vu le temps qu'il passe devant son mac, il peut pas non plus aller draguer ... Insatisfait va !


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> sympa d'insulter les gens qu'on connait pas


Ah souvenir  ...


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hein? Quoi? On parle de moi ici?


 T'es qui, toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal qu'il soit obsédé SuperMoquette, vu le temps qu'il passe devant son mac, il peut pas non plus aller draguer ... Insatisfait va !



et le pire c'est que je n'ai un mac qu'au boulot, imagine la gravité de la situation


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Ah souvenir  ...


vi, c'est mon karma on dirait  

 sinon j'aime bien ta signature


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et le pire c'est que je n'ai un mac qu'au boulot, imagine la gravité de la situation


Me dis pas qu'à la maison t'as un ... un ... un Prehistoric Computer ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'aime bien ta signature


Enfin quelqu'un qui comprend mon humour  , au boulot on me l'a fait retiré car certains pensent que c'est du prosélitisme.. 

Sur ce petit bonheur, je m'en vais manger de meilleur appétit.
@+


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas qu'à la maison t'as un ... un ... un Prehistoric Computer ?



même pas


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Un bon vieil Amiga alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

non juste un frigo  :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

je lis toutes les coneries de supermoquette sur ce forum en ecoutant Alanis pendant que l'imprimante imprime


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

> non juste un frigo :love:



C'est limité ton appartement. T'as une coquette studette ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ... en ecoutant Alanis  ...


Moi c'est l'apéro qui est à l'anis.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieil Amiga alors ?


Nan juste une shampouineuse


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Désolé, j'ai juste un 17 pouces en 1158x864 ... pas un 23". L'image est un peu large !
En plus c'est gentil pour les 56k ce genre de truc "léger". 


Ah. Du coup t'as changé l'image.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Hein?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Pas de chance, j'ai vu moi !
Pris la main dans le sac que t'as été !
Tu peux siffloter, ton image était du genre éléphantesque !
Modérateurs, modérateurs ! Il fait rien qu'à charger le forum !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

j'ai juste pas de place avec toutes ces bouteilles de bières et mes fouets


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je lis toutes les coneries de supermoquette sur ce forum en ecoutant Alanis pendant que l'imprimante imprime


Et avec la main gauche ?


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

Et elle est grande ta collection de fouets mon macloudidounet  :love: 
​


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

La gauche tient la canette.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et avec la main gauche ?









OH PARDON !!!! je suis vraiemnt navré? c'est la main droite


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Août 2004)

je viens de lire qu'on peux gagner à un concours Bounty, son poid en chocolat et en noix de coco, et 1000 par mois...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et elle est grande ta collection de fouets mon macloudidounet  :love:
> ​



C'est bon pour la circulation sainguine t'sais  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Mainant? là je décompresse de ma rude journée de travail :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mainant? là je décompresse de ma rude journée de travail :love: :love:



C'est pas une raison pour prendre toute la place


----------



## pixelemon (7 Août 2004)

je viens de rire 45% du temps de deux épisodes de Jackass et je cherche un thread ou parler...

(je pense d'ailleurs avoir trouvé...)


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

je lis les posts das users de la nuit en refaisant le monde avec un pote


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

je lutte contre un p...@¤*%&£$ de moustique qui m'empêche de dormir


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Tu nous tiens au courant des résultats du match


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous tiens au courant des résultats du match


arf  il se plaque encore quelque part ... mais il a de la chance: j'ai de la lecture à rattrapper sur MacGé...  :rateau:


----------



## sylko (7 Août 2004)

Alors!

Il t'a piqué quelle fesse, ce moustique?  

En parlant de moustique...


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Hé oui, en apparence, on est toujours le con de quelqu'un 

Tiens, un p'tit dîner, cela vous dirait !?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> je lutte contre un p...@¤*%&£$ de moustique qui m'empêche de dormir



tu l'appelles moustique ton copain? wow t'es pas facile à vivre toi


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Arff, j'avais hésité à la faire celle là


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Arff, j'avais hésité à la faire celle là



supermoquette est toiujours prêt à se mouiller pour les autres  

une connerie à dire? un truc immmoral ou stupide? envoie un MP


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette est toiujours prêt à se mouiller pour les autres
> 
> une connerie à dire? un truc immmoral ou stupide? envoie un MP




C'est combien?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est combien?



gratuit contre un acte de décharge


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

Là en ce moment, je me peigne la moustache.

C'est très plaisant...


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

looooooool superfoguette


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:

Moi je poste tranquillou sur MacGé


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu l'appelles moustique ton copain? wow t'es pas facile à vivre toi


 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL morte de rire          :love:

    énorme !!!   ça vaudrait bien un coud'boul mais apparemment je ne peux pas t'en donner, le symbole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sous ton pseudo a disparu ???


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL morte de rire          :love:
> 
> énorme !!!   ça vaudrait bien un coud'boul mais apparemment je ne peux pas t'en donner, le symbole
> 
> ...



Normal il s'est auto ban 1 journée


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Je poste sur MacGe... et je viens de voir passer cet avion au-dessus de chez moi...


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Normal il s'est auto ban 1 journée


 dommage il échappe (pour le moment) à mon petit coup de boule... pif


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je poste sur MacGe... et je viens de voir passer cet avion au-dessus de chez moi...



attend, je l'ai déjà vu celui la


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je poste sur MacGe... et je viens de voir passer cet avion au-dessus de chez moi...



c'est un avion que des suisses via une souscription on été acheter au états-unis (bretling a été l'un des partenaires)


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> dommage il échappe (pour le moment) à mon petit coup de boule... pif



T'as qu'a me le mettre en attendant


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a me le mettre en attendant



C'était mon dernier pour aujourd'hui, snif 
 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Mais j'suis toujours prêt  à recevoir... à vot' bon coeur m'sieurs dam' !


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a me le mettre en attendant


 désolée...

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman._


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> j'suis toujours prêt  à recevoir... à vot' bon coeur m'sieurs dam' !


 fallait pas le dire :casse:


----------



## Lio70 (7 Août 2004)

Maintenant, là, j'écoute un CD de kabuki. Au début c'est très cool mais sur la fin, ça devient un peu chiant.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (7 Août 2004)

là je télécharge du barry white sur iTMS, je fais un tour sur le site animicon de Macinside et  je décore mon doc avec , j'ai l'île de la tentation en musique de fond, (y s'baigne avec des dauphins..) :mouais: , et y'a la tisane qui infuse...

un samedi soir de folie donc ...


----------



## Lio70 (7 Août 2004)

Cool! Au fait Bertrand, j'adore ta signature...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (7 Août 2004)

macounette aussi,...
j'en déduis donc que toi aussi tu es ingé info dans/pour une grosse boite     

et hop un petit coup de boule !!


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

moi j'attend d'être débanni


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

pas sur que ca arrive ca


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.



Si tu n'as pas tout distribué, j'suis pas contre un petit coup de boule ...


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Je vais me coucher . Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2004)

je viens de dcoudbouler à tout va et je vais faire un plouf dans la piscine avant de me taper un melon jambon!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Je fais le pilier au bar  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

je vais nettoyer le robot qu'a pisser d'l'acide partout cette nuit


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais nettoyer le robot qu'a pisser d'l'acide partout cette nuit



Fais gaffe de pas jouer comme les copains à Mackie...


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

je decolle le papier peint immonde de mon salon


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

J'écoute Lenny sur mon iPod et je bosse (ou plutôt j'essaie de bosser) :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute Lenny sur mon iPod et je bosse (ou plutôt j'essaie de bosser) :love:



T'en a de la chance d'écouter de la zique en travaillant   

Moi ti'café et zou je file faire le taxi  bien au chaud...


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> T'en a de la chance d'écouter de la zique en travaillant


 En Suisse, c'est assez répandu, dans les bureaux... Ici on a tous nos lecteurs mp3 et autres - sauf le mec avec qui je partage mon bureau : il a une bonne vieille radio, lui 

   Dans mon cas, l'iPod est le seul moyen d'échapper à la même zik à la c... qui tourne non-stop tous les jours....  :sleep:   je dois dire 99% de ma conso de l'iPod se fait au taf' 

 Pourquoi tu dis ça, en France, on n'a pas le droit d'utiliser un lecteur de mp3 au bureau ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (9 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute Lenny sur mon iPod et je bosse (ou plutôt j'essaie de bosser) :love:


Faut t'appeller Américan Woman alors...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

C'est assez rare le mp3 au bureau oui. 
Mais la radio, c'est fréquent.


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse, c'est assez répandu, dans les bureaux... Ici on a tous nos lecteurs mp3 et autres - sauf le mec avec qui je partage mon bureau : il a une bonne vieille radio, lui
> 
> Dans mon cas, l'iPod est le seul moyen d'échapper à la même zik à la c... qui tourne non-stop tous les jours....  :sleep:   je dois dire 99% de ma conso de l'iPod se fait au taf'
> 
> Pourquoi tu dis ça, en France, on n'a pas le droit d'utiliser un lecteur de mp3 au bureau ?



Si si je prend le droit... avec mon iPod aussi   mais on me regarde un peu comme une bête curieuse, pas évident dans un bloc opératoire de  danser


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez rare le mp3 au bureau oui.
> Mais la radio, c'est fréquent.


  je bosse dans une équipe plutôt internationale (au sein d'une boîte très suisse quand même)
   et la radio, ça craint  



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si si je prend le droit... avec mon iPod aussi   mais on me regarde un peu comme une bête curieuse, pas évident dans un bloc opératoire de  danser


 ah, oki, bloc opératoire....  je comprends mieux


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (9 Août 2004)

dit que c'est ton stethoscope


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

TU sais Macounette, quand en plus du développement, il faut aussi faire la hotline, le balladeur, çà le fait pas trop !


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (9 Août 2004)

hot-line + développement = bugg


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> hot-line + développement = bugg


Parfois oui. 
Mais aussi hotline, parce que simplement les utilisateurs sont parfois des utilisateurs "lambda". Et on sait combien ils sont doués, les "lambdas".


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> hot-line + développement = bugg


hotline pour utilisateurs 'lamba' => développement de logiciels 'béta'

(à moins que ce ne soit le contraire  )


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

je viens de livrer mon dernier film conerie :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je viens de livrer mon dernier film conerie :love:



c'est *super bien rangé    *


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est *super bien rangé    *


Pas comme sur mon bureau ! C'est plein de notes que j'essaie de trier ... Programmes à développer, bugs à corriger, rapports à faire ... pfff, vivement la retraite ! Que je puisse faire la même chose, mais sans le stress !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est *super bien rangé    *



on dit merci qui? merci les huissiers !


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

T'as jamais vu passer les huissiers toi !
La première chose qui serait parti, ce serait le mac !


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais vu passer les huissiers toi !
> La première chose qui serait parti, ce serait le mac !


Pourquoi faire? ça sait se servir de ça un huissier ?


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

ce matin c est un peu de boulot un peu de surf sur macG et du paul oakenfold en fond sonore
et mon 400eme post aussi accesoirement


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je fais là maintenant c'est des calendriers pour les charcutiers-traiteurs un truc beau graphique quoi et pis sinon j'attends de pouvoir revoir le film du Doc avec le son cette fois et sinon je pense à deux-trois conneries à faire ou dire et je vais aller me faire un thé et sinon _pfooooou... _je vais voir ma boitamel de temps à autre *hésitez pas je m'ennuie énormément.*


 Tu pourrais bosser sur Roberto et Pepita.  On attend non seulement la fin de ce cycle, mais aussi la suite


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Pas folichon, non plus en ce qui me concerne...

Je suis au boulot (que j'ai repris hier pour 3 semaines). 

Pour m'occuper :
 - je surfe à donf sur MacG entre mon "Tableau de Bord" et les "Derniers messages"
 - je fais semblant de bosser un peu et surtout d'avoir l'air overbooké
 - je compte les jours qui me sépare de mes congés et les heures de mon mac et de iChat 

Bref, heureusement que vous êtes là, tient !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Je viens de mater la vidéo de la montée de Pikes Peak par Ari Vatanen au volant de la 405T16 ... Ca faisait des années que je la cherchait. 

Me reste à trouver la vidéo de la 205T16 au rallye de Suède entre les mains de Timo Salonen, et j'aurais tout ! Si quelqu'un a çà en stock ...  


Bon, faut bosser je crois maintenant ... Enfin ... après le café !


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2004)

Comme d'hab, je me fais chier !  

Alors je parcours l'ITMS .... C'est pas demain que j'acheterai un fichier dessus...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Y a des vicieux quand même..._
> :affraid:
> 
> 
> *Moi je cherche la montée de la Cicciolina par John Holmes au Championnat du Monde en 87.*


Qui est vicieux ?


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2004)

Moi j'étudie, je commence ma seconde session le lundi 16 Aout


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

- Et, nous, qu'est ce qu'on fait là, nous !!!
- Vous, je ne sais pas, mais moi, je tricotte ​


----------



## esope (10 Août 2004)

moi je ronge mon frein en attendant mon ibook qui devrait être livré avant la fin de la semaine...


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

j'attend.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

esope a dit:
			
		

> moi je ronge mon frein en attendant mon ibook qui devrait être livré avant la fin de la semaine...



note que toi au moins t'as a bouffer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'attend.



 

me too


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens, Macounette la Volcanique Palmée !_
> :love:


Yes it's me   



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me repose, là, et c'est pas compatib' avec le bureau !
> :rateau:


quoi, je pensais que dessiner les épisodes de Roberto et Pépita c'était de la pure détente, non ? 

En parlant de détente : après la mise à jour de MacOS X 10.3.5 je sirote ma dernière bière belge :love: pour fêter ça ... tout en lisant MacGé ... elle est belle la vie :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (...) En parlant de détente : après la mise à jour de MacOS X 10.3.5 je sirote ma dernière bière belge :love: pour fêter ça ... tout en lisant MacGé ... elle est belle la vie :love:



Bonsoir Macounette... :love:    Laisse-moi deviner? Tu bois une Kriek? :love: 

Sinon, là, en ce moment je suis au boulot, et j'attends...


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

J'ecoute les infos de ce pauvre monde gangrené par la folie humaine, je coupe la boite à caca (télévision), et je mets un peu de musique


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Macounette... :love:    Laisse-moi deviner? Tu bois une Kriek? :love:


Raté : une Hoegaarden avec un zeste de sirop de citron... :love:  idéal après un trajet à vélo à toute vitesse pour échapper à l'orage (riez pas, j'avais pas envie de mouiller mon Palm et mon iPod  )

D'ailleurs vous connaissez le dicton du bernois ? 

_Quand l'orage se déclare,
Le cycliste il détale_


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Raté : une Hoegaarden avec un zeste de sirop de citron... :love:  idéal après un trajet à vélo à toute vitesse pour échapper à l'orage (riez pas, j'avais pas envie de mouiller mon Palm et mon iPod  ) (...)



Narf...   Dans un verre bien givré la Hoegaarden, hein?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Moi la Hoegaarden je vais la boire bien fraîche au bistro dans une heure :love:


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2004)

Je mange une pizza. Et je viens de boire une Kriek. Oui, je sais, c'est pas gentil pour la Kriek.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

je regarde un navet à la télé


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

laisse-moi donc te montrer comment qu'on déguste une Kriek avec amour :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs vous connaissez le dicton du bernois ?
> 
> _Quand l'orage se déclare,
> Le cycliste il détale_



 :mouais:  :mouais:   ... enfin, rassure-toi, ça se soigne très bien maintenant...     :love:


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

MDR     si j'avais encore des coudboul à distribuer, je t'aurais pas raté


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

J'installe la 10.3.5 ... 
Croisons les doigts !


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Je suis affalée au comptoir du bar et j'attends une tournée  :rateau: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je suis affalée au comptoir du bar et j'attends une tournée  :rateau: :love:








Tournée pour tout le monde...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Oulà, j'en ai déjà la tête qui tourne :love: :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2004)

Tiens bon, Angie, faut être en forme pour le 15 août. Passerai bien prendre quelques pêkets à la framboise cette année, et toi?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Je travaille ce jour là 

Par contre vous pouvez passer me dire bonjour :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'installe la 10.3.5 ...
> Croisons les doigts !



Tu peux les décroiser, ça t'aidera à l'installer LoL    . Chez moi la mise à jour s'est passée sans accroc, donc je croise les doigts pour toi (pour que tu puisses décroiser les tiens afin d'installer la 10.3.5)...


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...En parlant de détente : après la mise à jour de MacOS X 10.3.5 je sirote ma dernière bière belge...


Tu as raison, autant être déconnecté des réalités avant de rebooter avec une nouvelle màj


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

- Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ?
- Ben, au départ, ils regardaient la vie passer, mais là, dans c't'état, ils attendent un vol de vaches violettes  ​


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux les décroiser, ça t'aidera à l'installer LoL    . Chez moi la mise à jour s'est passée sans accroc, donc je croise les doigts pour toi (pour que tu puisses décroiser les tiens afin d'installer la 10.3.5)...



J'ai décroisé ... Cà s'est installé sans soucis, tout marche.


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ?
> - Ben, au départ, ils regardaient la vie passer, mais là, dans c't'état, ils attendent un vol de vaches violettes  ​


 normal, elles sont arrosées de kriek les vaaaaacheuuuhhhhhh ..... hips :love::casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Oué :love: et de Hoogaarden :love: aussi :rateau:


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

café, surtout du café :sleep:


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

J'vais jusqu'à la machine, je t'en prend un ?


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

j ai deja le mien avec les croissants


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2004)

Bonjour, je vous faxe une crêpe?


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je vous faxe une crêpe?


  Avec plaisir ! 

 EDIT : Je crois que j'ai pas de fax !


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je vous faxe une crêpe?


avec un peu de nutella stp

les fax aiment aussi le nutella


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

moi je viens de répondre une grosse connerie sur "Faut t'il coucher ...".

non mais, on pose pas des questions sérieuses au Bar, surtout des thread comme cà, sinon où va t'on !!! bon allez au boulot ..


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

miam des crepes


----------



## gotan (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> miam des crepes


quoi que... ça a quel gout une crepe en noir et blanc?


http://images.google.be/images?q=tb...ion.fr/planeto/pedago/systsol/images/lune.jpg


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Ah ouais, des crèpes. 
Bananes fondues au beurre, puis flambée au Grand Marnier (contrairement à une idée répandue, la banane se marie mieux avec le GM qu'avec le rhum) ).


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> quoi que... ça a quel gout une crepe en noir et blanc?
> 
> 
> http://images.google.be/images?q=tb...ion.fr/planeto/pedago/systsol/images/lune.jpg


  t'as pas de fax couleuuurr?


----------



## gotan (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas de fax couleuuurr?


bah non! D'abord si j'en avais un je te faxerai une de mes tong pointure 45


----------



## golf (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de répondre une grosse connerie sur ...


Non, non, tu peux de t'exprimer 
Le reste n'est que pléonasme 




Bon, ce n'est pas tout, mais je les mets où, les machines que vous avez commandées ?


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

euh.. au hasard... dt...

:hein:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

SuperMoquette sais que tu te fais passer pour lui Grug ?


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

Juste avant de partir rejoindre mon "aquarium" au frais...  
ciao tutti :love:


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, tu peux de t'exprimer


Je peux, mais veux plus na ! :hein:  (inutile de me répondre super, je sais, je me demande de sortir ...)


----------



## Gabi (11 Août 2004)

Je me dis que c'est un peu dommage de rester dans ma chambre à errer sur le web, alors que je pourrai sortir avec ma soeur et mon chien dans les superbes collines où j'habite : les Cévennes.

Ma soeur :


----------



## Gabi (11 Août 2004)

Mon chien :


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

je regarde les PC planter un à un suite à l'attaque massive de notre sous-réseau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai connu une descente de lit qui ressemblait à ça.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais elle avait pas *ce regard émouvant* et cette langue si gluante !
> :mouais:  :love:



Ben si !  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je regarde les PC planter un à un suite à l'attaque massive de notre sous-réseau


Et qui est le responsable aujourd'hui ? Sober, MyDoom, Bagle ? 
Il sont de retour en force cette semaine, les vers croque-Windaube.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben si !  :love:


Ca devait être un soir de cuite, et c'est Doc qui est descendu du lit, en ratant son atterrissage !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as donc aucune limite ?



Ben non.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et qui est le responsable aujourd'hui ? Sober, MyDoom, Bagle ?
> Il sont de retour en force cette semaine, les vers croque-Windaube.



IIS du serveur ouebe


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben non.  :love:



je confirme


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> IIS du serveur ouebe


Merde, Kro$oft himself, j'aurais du y penser ! 

A propos qui a eu le courage d'installer le SP2 pour XP au boulot ?   (pas moi)


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Pas manger la carpette !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Merde, Kro$oft himself, j'aurais du y penser !
> 
> A propos qui a eu le courage d'installer le SP2 pour XP au boulot ?   (pas moi)



je dois linstaller ce soir chez un pote tu veux que je teste chez lui?


----------



## Gabi (11 Août 2004)

Ca y est : j'suis revenu  (Qu'est-ce qu'il fait chaud !) 

C'était bien : il y avait (dans l'ordre) : des arbres, une fontaine, des arbres, des figues, des arbres, des mûres, des arbres, plein d'odeurs (chataigners, bois sec, et quelques mimosas), des sons : abeilles, oiseaux, grillons.








_Mais ma soeur a pas voulu venir : elle regardait "c'est mon choix"  _


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je dois linstaller ce soir chez un pote tu veux que je teste chez lui?


Pas de problème, t'as réservé ta nuit, pour arpenter les forums, et restaurer le disque dur que tu auras pris le soin de backuper auparavant, vu que tu es quelqu'un de compétent ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est : j'suis revenu  (Qu'est-ce qu'il fait chaud !)
> 
> C'était bien : il y avait (dans l'ordre) : des arbres, une fontaine, des arbres, des figues, des arbres, des mûres, des arbres, plein d'odeurs (chataigners, bois sec, et quelques mimosas), des sons : abeilles, oiseaux, grillons.
> 
> ...



les cévennes, encore un truc émergé au jurassique    

ta soeur:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, t'as réservé ta nuit, pour arpenter les forums, et restaurer le disque dur que tu auras pris le soin de backuper auparavant, vu que tu es quelqu'un de compétent ?



easy! va sur arstechnica ils parlent des problèmes déjà trouvé


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je me dis que c'est un peu dommage de rester dans ma chambre à errer sur le web, alors que je pourrai sortir avec *ma soeur* et mon chien dans les superbes collines où j'habite : les Cévennes.
> 
> Ma soeur :


  Je peux sortir avec ta soeur si ca peut t'arranger... :love:

  Le chien, je le laisse a supermoquette, ils devraient bien s'entendre entre  O-Cedar user's

  

 PS: c'est quel coin des Cevennes? Ca ressemble aux environs de Valleraugue.


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

j'attends que SM me coudboule


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Ben tu peux attendre longtemps !
Bon, j'envoie mon upgrade chez le client, ou je teste encore ?


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu peux attendre longtemps !
> Bon, j'envoie mon upgrade chez le client, ou je teste encore ?


 faire et defaire c'est toujours travailler


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faire et defaire c'est toujours travailler


 Tu veux dire que je devrais écraser le code et recommencer ?
C'est pas très rentable tout çà ! 
Le client il paye au programme livré !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

sont cons ces clients


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Quand on me paye on est pas con !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quand on me paye on est pas con !


 du coup tu as ta reponse  : livre !


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je peux sortir avec ta soeur si ca peut t'arranger... :love:.


Va bien que supermoquette prenne le chien, j'préfère me battre contre toi pour sortir avec sa soeur


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

C'est fait ...
Reste à attendre cette nuit, que Hong-Kong se connecte. Si mon portable sonne à 4h du mat, c'est qu'il y a un loup !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Va bien que supermoquette prenne le chien, j'préfère me battre contre toi pour sortir avec sa soeur


La soeur du chien ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Va bien que supermoquette prenne le chien, j'préfère me battre contre toi pour sortir avec sa soeur


  Ah ouais?....



























  Ca va mieux là?


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage


 C'est pas ce qui se dit dans les rues d'Hiroshima...

  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'attends que SM me coudboule



bon sous la menace je vais céder dans quelques dizaines de minutes


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce qui se dit dans les rues d'Hiroshima...
> 
> :rateau:



Ça c'est coup de boule deluxe garanti


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est coup de boule deluxe garanti


Quoi, t'as des coups de boule "Deluxe" ?  
C'est raciste çà comme comportement !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Pour l'instant? 

Je papote, je cloture ma journée, je lis les anêries excellentes postées sur le bar... :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant?
> 
> ... je lis les anêries excellentes postées sur le bar... :love:



faut toujours que tu fasses ton interessante toi  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

Là? Toujours au boulot... Je somnole, mes yeux se ferment. Je veux dormir. Bonne nuit. :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut toujours que tu fasses ton interessante toi  :love:


 Pourquoi, tu crois que nos délires c'est de la haute littérature?    :love:


----------



## touba (11 Août 2004)

je fais rien de spécial là... 

je floode... tranquille... 

oh bah touba quoi...

oh ben ça va hein !

mouais...

ok

!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est coup de boule deluxe garanti



J'ai rien vu...


----------



## touba (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien vu...



et t'as rien senti non plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

là maintenant, j' sauvegarde d'la doc's perso sur des galettes  en fumant un pétard 

et sirotant une Smirnoff bien fraîche pour me désaltérer (fait à crever d'chaud sous les toits) 

après j'irais bien m'faire un rallye sur l'autoroute suisse avec la zique à donf pour me calmer 

c'est une good idea, çA ?  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> et t'as rien senti non plus ?




Bah nan mais ça, ça m'étonne moins...   

   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

j'essaie de pondre un texte pour "et avec la tête"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est une good idea, çA ?  :mouais:



pétard + alcool + vitesse: le débat est ouvert  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pétard + alcool + vitesse: le débat est ouvert  :mouais:



en même temps, sans voiture, ca ressemble pas mal a mes soirées ca


----------



## Gabi (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je peux sortir avec ta soeur si ca peut t'arranger... :love:
> 
> Le chien, je le laisse a supermoquette, ils devraient bien s'entendre entre O-Cedar user's
> 
> ...


C'est à Lasalle : un joli village qui est mon chez moi entre 2 années universitaires  
C'est effectivement proche de Valleraugue dont mon papa est d'ailleurs le percepteur (je suis sûr que ça interesse tout le monde).

Ma soeur a seulement 17 ans et j'interdis toute présence de mains, pattes, crochets ou tentacules à moins de 200m d'elle (je ne parle même pas d'eventuels detraqués supermoquette sexuels supermoquette dont je ne citerai pas le nom supermoquette).

Mon chien est tout à fait libre : sa profusion de poils rend les contacts peu aisés mais assure une trés bonne prise. Etant un chien de race, la saillie est facturée aux alentours de 600 euros.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Je veux etre un chien


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement proche de Valleraugue dont mon papa est d'ailleurs le percepteur (je suis sûr que ça interesse tout le monde).


Hum... ca peut interesser un de mes potes qui a une maisson sur les hauteurs du Cros en face d'Ardaillers.   
A ce propos il y a 15 jours j'ai fait la fete a Ardaillers et j'en garde un souvenir a la fois trouble et confu (pas chers la biere et le rosé)   :love:  :sick:  :casse:  :bebe:  :hosto: 



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur a seulement 17 ans et j'interdis toute présence de mains, pattes, crochets ou tentacules à moins de 200m d'elle (je ne parle même pas d'eventuels detraqués supermoquette sexuels supermoquette dont je ne citerai pas le nom supermoquette).


Je vois vraiment pas de qui tu veux parler...  



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mon chien est tout à fait libre : sa profusion de poils rend les contacts peu aisés mais assure une trés bonne prise. Etant un chien de race, la saillie est facturée aux alentours de 600 euros.


     coup de boule mérité


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

je suis soulagé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> coup de boule mérité



Sans doute ! Mais ça fait cher le coup d'boule !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute ! Mais ça fait cher le coup d'boule !



Si on met un "s" a coup de boule"s" ca fait deja moins cher a l'unité


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si on met un "s" a coup de boule"s" ca fait deja moins cher a l'unité



C'est plutôt  ce soir Non ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Là mainant? je filme


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt  ce soir Non ???



y a deja eu plus  mais c'est en train de se calmer. Pourvu que ca dure...


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2004)

J'attends les Perséides.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'attends les Perséides.




C'est ce soir?
Faut que je jette un oeuil par la fenetre alors


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce soir?
> Faut que je jette un oeuil par la fenetre alors


En fait on attend un maximum déjà ce soir, mais aussi demain soir...

quelques liens: 

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pgj/04-perseides.htm
http://www2.iap.fr/saf/Perseides.htm
http://www.planetarium.montreal.qc.ca/Information/Actualite/Perseides/


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Ah vi, on va sortir les instruments ...
Sauf si le ciel ne se dégage pas ... Là c'est archi-couvert et il flotte.


----------



## anntraxh (12 Août 2004)

Moi, je viens de passer 2h à faire la démo de Panther et du mac à un pote qui était en pc depuis 7 ans ... il vient d'aller s'en commander un aussi sec !!!


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je viens de passer 2h à faire la démo de Panther et du mac à un pote qui était en pc depuis 7 ans ... il vient d'aller s'en commander un aussi sec !!!



Un pétard ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison de n'avoir que *des amis riches.* C'est mieux.



C'est une autre des raisons pour lesquelles tu perds ton temps avec moi.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je viens de passer 2h à faire la démo de Panther et du mac à un pote qui était en pc depuis 7 ans ... il vient d'aller s'en commander un aussi sec !!!


Ca prouve une chose ... Sans nous Apple n'aurait pas beaucoup de nouveaux clients ! 
Et si on demandait une commission ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ca prouve une chose ... Sans nous Apple n'aurait pas beaucoup de nouveaux clients !
> Et si on demandait une commission ?


 la petit ou la grosse ?


_tiens, il me semble voir de la lumière tout là bas loin. Et si j'y allais ?_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, il me semble voir de la lumière tout là bas loin. Et si j'y allais ?_



Indubitablement la lumière des toilettes.


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si t'y vas moi je reste j'attends.


 Il va y avoir la queue non* ?




 *non rien


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Comment ça j'ai dis une connerie?


----------



## molgow (13 Août 2004)

Là je m'en vais cueillir des champignons


----------



## anntraxh (13 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'en vais cueillir des champignons


ah ouais ???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Août 2004)

Là je suis énervé et j'ai l'impression que la terre entière est contre moi ! :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis énervé et j'ai l'impression que la terre entière est contre moi ! :hein:



Mais non, ça va aller.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis énervé et j'ai l'impression que la terre entière est contre moi ! :hein:


 Avec ça, ça devrait passer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis énervé et j'ai l'impression que la terre entière est contre moi ! :hein:



À moins d'être Président des États-Unis d'Amérique, on n'a jamais "la terre entière" contre soi...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (13 Août 2004)

ben me revoila 
maintenant que j'ai été banni ben eu !!!
je vais erte super calme . fini les délire fini les vannes je devient soft!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben me revoila
> maintenant que j'ai été banni ben eu !!!
> je vais erte super calme . fini les délire fini les vannes je devient soft!!!!!



Et sinon, pour l'orthographe, des projets ?


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben me revoila
> maintenant que j'ai été banni ben eu !!!
> je vais erte super calme . fini les délire fini les vannes je devient soft!!!!!


tu vas bien lancer quelques sujets sympas quand même?  

ba moi, j'ai le ventre qui gargouille et qui attend bruyamment son heure


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben me revoila
> maintenant que j'ai été banni ben eu !!!
> je vais erte super calme . fini les délire fini les vannes je devient soft!!!!!



comme tu m'as manqué poulette  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"la planète entière (sic) va vibrer à l'heure olympique."*



Perso, je vais vibrer (pas trop à cause de l'arthrose). 

Bien sûr, trois milliards de téléspectateurs, ça ne fait pas la planète entière, mais tout de même...


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

notre auditeur à la parole a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait penser à france Inter annonçant que *"la planète entière (sic) va vibrer à l'heure olympique."*
> _(C'était de l'audio mais je peux me douter que "Heure" et "Olympique" prennent des majuscules)..._


 Y'a plus de France (inter) mon bon monsieur : on aurait pu tolérer "l'Heure olympique" mais pas "l'Heure Olympique" : ne capitalisons pas sur les adjectifs


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

ba moi je me casse pendant les jeux (enfin je vais quand me les taper d'ici mon départ) et je serais bien content d'échapper à ce cirque


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba moi je me casse pendant les jeux (enfin je vais quand me les taper d'ici mon départ) et je serais bien content d'échapper à ce cirque


 Je crois que tu confonds : les jeux du cirque c'est romain : ces jeux-ci sont grecs


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu confonds : les jeux du cirque c'est romain : ces jeux-ci sont grecs


argh, quelle erreur de ma part  , au temps pour moi!


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2004)

Je decolle le papier de mon salon avec ma mere, et c'est chiant pasque le locataire precedent etait vraiment un cochon


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je decolle le papier de mon salon avec ma mere, et c'est chiant pasque le locataire precedent etait vraiment un cochon


Désolé


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait penser à france Inter annonçant que *"la planète entière (sic) va vibrer à l'heure olympique."*


 Tous des pornocrates ! 

 PS. C'est sponsorisé par les vendeurs de piles ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. C'est sponsorisé par les vendeurs de piles ?



_Tu quoque, Lucii !_


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je decolle le papier de mon salon avec ma mere, et c'est chiant pasque le locataire precedent etait vraiment un cochon


C'est fou ce que les locataires précédents sont toujours des cochons !!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Moi j'attends que le mec venu pour me remplacer reviennes, et que je lui explique comment c'est les boules de bosser ici ! 

Rhhaa, encore 2 mois 1/2 à tirer et à moi la belle vie, avec un seul client.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Août 2004)

Moi je viens de finir de jouer a warcraft et je matte sans aucun doute avant d'aller me coucher tranquillement après le petit tour sur MacG !


----------



## Bassman (14 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou ce que les locataires précédents sont toujours des cochons !!!



Euh... 2 couches de papiers, 1 couche de peinture et a nouveau 2 couches de papier faut quand meme etre vicieux, ou très très fainéant ..... sachant qu'il a été le seul a occuper cet appart depuis la construction de l'immeuble


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh... 2 couches de papiers, 1 couche de peinture et a nouveau 2 couches de papier faut quand meme etre vicieux, ou très très fainéant ..... sachant qu'il a été le seul a occuper cet appart depuis la construction de l'immeuble



Le gars devait avoir des gouts changeants...

La peinture je pense que c'est pour rigidifier l'ensemble...


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2004)

Ou alors c'est pour cacher les taches de sang.
T'as pas des visites de fantômes réclamant justice la nuit ?


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'en vais cueillir des champignons


T'as trouvé une forêt avec un spot Wifi ?!
C'est où ?


----------



## lumai (14 Août 2004)

Là je fais mes valises !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais mes valises !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :style:



n'oublie pas le sabayon avant de partir


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)

je reprends le boulot après 15 jours de vacances... :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Je reprend aussi le taf  apres 1 semaine de travaux a la maison


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Suis tout seul au taf, et vu que personne n'appelle, et que j'ai plus que 2 mois à tirer ...
je joue, je mate MacG et je surfe peinard.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Je reviens de mes cours d'été et je me repose


----------



## dude (16 Août 2004)

Je me leve pour ouvrir la porte d'entree au chat de ma tante, je monte un etage, m'assied devant l'ordinateur et entend le chat qui crie sa volonté de revenir dans la maison... cazzi suoi... :bebe:, bon encore 5 min et je retourne lui ouvrir la porte.

Accesoirement je suis en train de regarder les recettes des sandwichs que l'on peut acheter a Pret (chaines londonienne que j'apprecie tant pour la qualite des sandwichs que pour l'esprit qui y regne)


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2004)

Je me détends en lisant MacGé, suivant les J.O. et regardant la télé (le multitasking c'est pas pour les lopettes )


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me détends en lisant MacGé, suivant les J.O. et regardant la télé (le multitasking c'est pas pour les lopettes )



Pas mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

:love:


----------



## Lio70 (17 Août 2004)

Je viens de terminer un travail pour un client. Vers 21h j'ai fait une pause pour préparer des maki mais j'ai raté la "roulade". Enfin, après un bol de saké et un de thé vert, je vais dormir. Pfff... meme plus la force de donner un coup de boule; ce sera pour demain pendant le boulot!


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

Je suis en train de transferer plus de 120 photos, 140 vignettes et 120 pages web sur mon site web, pour une mise à jour majeur  

En tout cas, c'est long mais long  Wanadoo Cable 512Kbps, j'envie les possesseurs de connexion à 2Mbits ! Mais bon, avoir le haut débit, c'est déjà un luxe (merci pôpa môman :rateau: ) que je n'ai pas dans mon appart'


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Et voilà, Lemmy retombe en enfance  Bon, je vais me prendre un carambar


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, Lemmy retombe en enfance  Bon, je vais me prendre un carambar



à croire que tu as abusé de la tisane  





*après*  le carambar©

chenapan, va


----------



## tatouille (17 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me détends en lisant MacGé, suivant les J.O. et regardant la télé (le multitasking c'est pas pour les lopettes )



surtout pour un suisse manque je boulotte du chocolat dans le multitasking


----------



## tatouille (17 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de transferer plus de 120 photos, 140 vignettes et 120 pages web sur mon site web, pour une mise à jour majeur
> 
> En tout cas, c'est long mais long  Wanadoo Cable 512Kbps, j'envie les possesseurs de connexion à 2Mbits ! Mais bon, avoir le haut débit, c'est déjà un luxe (merci pôpa môman :rateau: ) que je n'ai pas dans mon appart'



5mbits free        :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

J'écoute (pour la énième fois) un passage de _Signé Furax: le fromage qui tue_, pendant que je règle 2 trois trucs et que je me délasse un peu avant de me coucher, tout en lisant quelques posts par ci par là en essayant de trouver un moyen d'aider une jeune posteuse suisse aux prises avec des fichiers qui apparaissent sans raison.

_- Ah tiens, à Bâle on fabrique des trous de gruyère ?
- Ah mais bien sûr, les trous de Bâle sont les plus réputés._

 :love:


----------



## tatouille (17 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute (pour la énième fois) un passage de _Signé Furax: le fromage qui tue_, pendant que je règle 2 trois trucs et que je me délasse un peu avant de me coucher, tout en lisant quelques posts par ci par là en essayant de trouver un moyen d'aider une jeune posteuse suisse aux prises avec des fichiers qui apparaissent sans raison.
> 
> _- Ah tiens, à Bâle on fabrique des trous de gruyère ?
> - Ah mais bien sûr, les trous de Bâle sont les plus réputés._
> ...



et burnes sur Yvette ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de transferer plus de 120 photos, 140 vignettes et 120 pages web sur mon site web, pour une mise à jour majeur
> 
> En tout cas, c'est long mais long  Wanadoo Cable 512Kbps, j'envie les possesseurs de connexion à 2Mbits ! Mais bon, avoir le haut débit, c'est déjà un luxe (merci pôpa môman :rateau: ) que je n'ai pas dans mon appart'


C'est le débit montant, sur mon ADSL 512 c'est 128 le débit montant.
Même chez Free c'est 128 (officiellement) pour du 2Gb descendant  *pas de quoi les envier donc*.
Et c'est 350 pour le dégroupé à 5G... C'est mieux mais ça reste ridicule...

Y a qu'à voir les chiffres en upload sur grenouille.com.



			
				grenouille.com a dit:
			
		

> Wanadoo Câble (512/128)
> upload : 16,4 Ko/sec
> 
> Free Haut Débit (1024/128) *tiens c'est pas 2048 ?*
> ...


Cela dit y a pas que free dans l'ADSL 2048, y a qu'à regarder les chiffres de la grenouille.
Ça reste quand même les meilleurs en dégroupé.


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> et burnes sur Yvette ?



Tient c'est a côté de chez moi ca


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

Là, j'arrive au boulot. 
Je commence la journée par un ptit tour sur MacG. Ensuite, c'est petit-déj.
Ensuite, on avise.

Ne vous inquiètez pas : je vous tiendrais au courant !


----------



## goonie (17 Août 2004)

J'arrive moi aussi au boulot  
Et idem, un peiti tour chez Mac Gé pour se mettre en forme, ensuite on suivra au fil de la journée.


----------



## root (17 Août 2004)

Moi j'attends que la cafetière du bureau chauffe... j'étais le premier arrivé aujourd'hui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

... tidju ! ben nous on est enfermés dans le bâtiment et y'a une meute de flics armés qui courent dans tous les sens sur le parking !!!    
...je vous tiens au courant !!!!


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Tu vas te faire choper pour deal de peluches sur le lieux de travail Zebig.... On te l'avait dit qu'un jour ils te choperaient


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tidju ! ben nous on est enfermés dans le bâtiment et y'a une meute de flics armés qui courent dans tous les sens sur le parking !!!
> ...je vous tiens au courant !!!!


 T'as écrasé combien de petites vieilles, en venant ce matin ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient c'est a côté de chez moi ca


Ulis revieeeeeeeeeens.

Bon je crois que je vais me faire un café.
C'est le signe que je vais bosser (je prends jamais de café sinon).



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tidju ! ben nous on est enfermés dans le bâtiment et y'a une meute de flics armés qui courent dans tous les sens sur le parking !!!
> ...je vous tiens au courant !!!!


Tiens bon bigounet, ne libère pas tes otages tant que tes exigences n'auront pas été remplies !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas te faire choper pour deal de peluches sur le lieux de travail Zebig.... On te l'avait dit qu'un jour ils te choperaient



    ... paraît que c'est un gars qui avait chourré une BM et qui, poursuivi par les flics est venu se culdesaker sur notre parking ... pas malin ça !!!!  
Enfin ... tout est bien qui finit bien ... pas une égratignure qui traîne nulle part !!!!!  

Quant à moi, le jour ou ils viendront m'arrêter pour traite de peluches, qu'ils s'attendent à un vrai fort Chabrol avec dégoupillement de peluches explosives et tout et tout ... plutôt une mort sanglante dans les affres d'un combat  au corps-à-corps, qu'une reddition molle et sans gloire ... enfin ... s'il ne pleut pas, bien entendu !!!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> qu'une reddition molle et sans gloire ...


 Vu que ça, TheBig, il connait déjà par coeur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu que ça, TheBig, il connait déjà par coeur



  ... attends que je rentre ce soir !!!!!!!! ...   
...quand j'en aurai fini avec toi, tu vas confondre Mad Max avec Blanche-Neige et les 7 nains !!!!!!  

  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## dude (17 Août 2004)

Je regarde ce que je dois acheter today, c'est a dire:

Ouvre-bouteilles (les trucs importants)
Ouvre-boites
Epluche-patate
Planches
Verres
Assiettes
Frigo
Poele/fait-tout/casserole
Couverts
Mugs
Bassines
Couteaux cuisines
Poubelle
Conneries diverses pour le velo.

Je dois aussi appeler Student Services et regarder le courrier. Je ferais mieux d'eteindre l'ordi je pense. 

_Ah j'ecoute la radio en meme temps, :love:_


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Dude, tu me rappelles quand j'ai emmenagé dans mon 1er appart y'a un peu plus d'un an


----------



## dude (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dude, tu me rappelles quand j'ai emmenagé dans mon 1er appart y'a un peu plus d'un an


Hehe, sensations de liberte totale mele d'une grosse apprehension (les assurances et les trucs de ce genre)
Bon j'y vais vraiment la.

Ah oui, tu as tout de suite pris ta basse ou pas? Je dois attendre jusqu'a octobre avant de revoir la mienne  je pensais me prendre une accoustique mais je sais pas ce que ca vaut.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Bassines


Pourquoi ? tu penses inviter Mackinside chez toi?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Hehe, sensations de liberte totale mele d'une grosse apprehension (les assurances et les trucs de ce genre)
> Bon j'y vais vraiment la.
> 
> Ah oui, tu as tout de suite pris ta basse ou pas? Je dois attendre jusqu'a octobre avant de revoir la mienne  je pensais me prendre une accoustique mais je sais pas ce que ca vaut.


 Ma basse a été envoyé avec l'ampli dès que j'ai pu 
 Mais c'est clair que vu l'attention que je porte a ma basse cherie (ils ne sont que 2 a pouvoir dire j'ai "jouer" sur la basse a Bassou : mon pere et mon ex guitariste solo), elle a fait le voyage avec moi et en dernier.


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Hehe, sensations de liberte totale mele d'une grosse apprehension (les assurances et les trucs de ce genre)
> Bon j'y vais vraiment la.
> 
> Ah oui, tu as tout de suite pris ta basse ou pas? Je dois attendre jusqu'a octobre avant de revoir la mienne  je pensais me prendre une accoustique mais je sais pas ce que ca vaut.


 HSOUPRESQUE

 j'ai une électro-acc B&B dont je suis assez content : elle sonne bien et même si je regrette ma cinquième corde quand je joue avec c'est l'idéal pour bien faire travailler ses petits doigts frêles et délicats de bassiste

 HSOUPRESQUETERMINÉ


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... attends que je rentre ce soir !!!!!!!! ...
> ...quand j'en aurai fini avec toi, tu vas confondre Mad Max avec Blanche-Neige et les 7 nains !!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 
 je me suis trompé en lisant "septs mains" ou tu as corrigé ? :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ma basse a été envoyé avec l'ampli dès que j'ai pu
> Mais c'est clair que vu l'attention que je porte a ma basse cherie (ils ne sont que 2 a pouvoir dire j'ai "jouer" sur la basse a Bassou : mon pere et mon ex guitariste solo), elle a fait le voyage avec moi et en dernier.


c'est quoi comme basse?
moi j'ai du me résoudre à descendre la mienne à la cave, et ça me fout les boules...
C'est une Lag Rockline qui a dix ans :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Jackson Kelly Basse edition USA


----------



## dude (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> HSOUPRESQUE
> 
> j'ai une électro-acc B&B dont je suis assez content : elle sonne bien et même si je regrette ma cinquième corde quand je joue avec c'est l'idéal pour bien faire travailler ses petits doigts frêles et délicats de bassiste
> 
> HSOUPRESQUETERMINÉ


Et elle coute cher? Car bon, si ca me coute plus cher de tout faire envoyer, je fais envoyer. Mon pere m'a dit de connaitre mes colocataires avant de "faire du bruit" :love: 

Bon manger puis telephone et courrier. :bebe:


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

Là je brief mon Paul pour le méga Shooping qui l'attend à Trèves ( Trier en allemand) cet après-midi. 

1° ne pas resté skotché au vitrine des magasins de Hifi/ordi/appareil photo/téléphone/... 
2° être très patient pendant mes essayages.   
3° me dire "oui, ça te vas super bien mais l'autre est mieux" plutôt que de me dire: "ça te boudinne   un peu "


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Pauvre Paulo, je sais ce que tu vis pour l'avoir vecu. 

Aussi je pense bien fort a toi. Courage Paulo, ce n'est qu'un dur moment a passer


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Là je brief mon Paul pour le méga Shooping qui l'attend à Trèves ( Trier en allemand) cet après-midi.
> 
> 1° ne pas resté skotché au vitrine des magasins de Hifi/ordi/appareil photo/téléphone/...
> 2° être très patient pendant mes essayages.
> 3° me dire "oui, ça te vas super bien mais l'autre est mieux" plutôt que de me dire: "ça te boudinne   un peu "




   

puis-je me permettre de rajouter un 4° ... 

oui ?

4°   éviter de regarder la superbe poule blonde* de la cabine d'à côté !!!  

_*enfin pouf blonde plutôt ... _  




Ps : coucou vous !!!


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> puis-je me permettre de rajouter un 4° ...
> 
> oui ?
> 
> ...



Très juste.   surtout les blondes.  

coucou Laurence.


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Paulo, je sais ce que tu vis pour l'avoir vecu.
> 
> Aussi je pense bien fort a toi. Courage Paulo, ce n'est qu'un dur moment a passer



Il ne pourra pas te répondre, il est interdit de Mac aujourd'hui. 
Je ne vais pas me plaindre, il a quand même pu prendre congé pour le jour de mon anniversaire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Très juste.   surtout les blondes.
> 
> coucou Laurence.



oui oui on se comprends très bien !  
bon shopping ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Comment elle va nous briser un homme la Sylvia 

Adieu Paulo, on t'aimait bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Il ne pourra pas te répondre, il est interdit de Mac aujourd'hui.
> Je ne vais pas me plaindre, il a quand même pu prendre congé pour le jour de mon anniversaire.



   

mais, mais mais ....



Joyeux Anniversaire !!!!!!!!


Pleins, pleins, pleins de bonnes choses pour toi ...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

Merci beaucoup.  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous êtes discriminantes à souhait, les brunettes, là !_




lorna est rousse


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

mackie c'est son casque qui est orange


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mackie c'est son casque qui est orange






moi j'ai vu en dessous


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comment elle va nous briser un homme la Sylvia
> 
> Adieu Paulo, on t'aimait bien


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

j'irais allumer une vierge et sacrifier un cierge en la memoire du Paulo ce soir apres le boulot


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'irais allumer une vierge et sacrifier un cierge en la memoire du Paulo ce soir apres le boulot


Sacrifie plutôt un cierge à une vierge.
Mais je ne veux pas savoir ce qu'elle fera avec   

_En plus l'extrait de l'itms est pile le bon !!! Strofor !  _


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous êtes discriminantes à souhait, les brunettes, là !_



elles n'ont pas tort   et paf!!!

*Vive les brunettes :love:*


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Vive les brunettes :love:*


 Yeah :love: 

 et Joyeux Anniversaire à Silvia


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Vive les femmes pis c'est tout


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vive les femmes pis c'est tout


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

quegna ?


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> quegna ?



quegna ??  nada chico, te lo passas bien ??


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Cherches pas a m'embrouiller en me parlant de ta dentition Helene


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Même chose qu'hier


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Cherches pas a m'embrouiller en me parlant de ta d.. Macelene



    ça va sont toutes là


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> quegna ?


qui explique à bassou ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2004)

une pensée pour Paul. 
 j'ai eu droit à la meme chose la semaine dernière...   :affraid: 
Et allez m'expliquer pourquoi quand on vous donne notre avis, c'est systématiquement l'inverse que vous voulez entendre... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et allez m'expliquer pourquoi quand on vous donne notre avis, c'est systématiquement l'inverse que vous voulez entendre... :mouais:


ne cherche pas à comprendre, utilse ce principe, justement ! quand je vais shopper avec mes petites amies je répond automatiquement "nan celui là est trop sexe", tout en pensant le contraire, ce qui fait que le soir venu je ne décolles pas les yeux de ma copine, tellement elle est habillé sexe


----------



## tatouille (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'irais allumer une vierge et sacrifier un cierge en la memoire du Paulo ce soir apres le boulot



il faut lire

je vais allumer une concierge et sacrifier ma verge


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

je me mets à jour


----------



## House M.D. (18 Août 2004)

L'avantage d'être seule c'est qu'au moins on est pas privée de mac par l'autre  

Maintenant être solo c'est pas tous les jours joyeux :rose:

Et avec un peu de retard, mais bon anniversaire Silvia


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Paulo, je sais ce que tu vis pour l'avoir vecu.
> 
> Aussi je pense bien fort a toi. Courage Paulo, ce n'est qu'un dur moment a passer



J'ai survécu, on sait même bien marré.     

J'ai essayé des tas de couvre-chef sympa.


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé des tas de couvre-chef sympa.








- couvre-chef ! couvre-chef !!!
- Oui, elle en a de la chance, Silvia, d'avoir un homme pour essayer ses chapeaux 

- Au fait bon anni 
- Vi,  à tes 20 ans    ​


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

ce matin je viens de finir la cafetiere 
et j ecoute du lofofora pour me reveiller 
j ai vraiment du mal a me sortir du coltard

bon anniv avec un peu de retard silvia


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Tention Roberto, t'en as foutu partout


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2004)

Je fini ma deuxième canette de coca (normal pour un coco de la com ) et ma première bouteille quézac de la journée. Je trie mon lot quotidien de 150 mail (c'est les vacances) arrivant via les adresses génériques du site _corporate_. Les voies sur berges sont assez calme encore mais la circulation sur le quai d'Orsay a repris un peu.

Je remarque que l'odeur de suie c'est tenace.

Non rien...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Roberto, t'es collant la


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé bé putain ça commence bien, ma jouirnée de posts !_
> :mouais:


Qu'ouïs-je ?
_Ou si tu préfères: qu'est-ce que j'ouïs ?_


Aujourd'hui:
Coupure de courant prévue au labo,
journée à la maison pour Spyro.

_On va essayer de pas larver sur MacG toute la journée_


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je fini ma deuxième canette de coca (normal pour un coco de la com ) et ma première bouteille quézac de la journée.


 Aucun sens de la mesure, ces parisiens : sauter d'un produit lozérien à de la bouillie de pharmacie, quelle dépravation !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

... J'attends la fin de la journée ... Comment çà il est même pas 11h00 ? Et alors ... j'attends quand même la fin de la journée ... Quelqu'un pour faire un ch'ti UT99 (j'ai pas le 2004 au boulot ... mon PC supporterais pas de toute façon) ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Plus que trois minutes.
> :sleep:  :sleep:


dis-moi pas que tu es en train de............ en écrivant ce post?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi pas que tu es en train de............ en écrivant ce post?


 tu peux pas repondre les mains pleines ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Là... ? Je glandouille derrière mon ordi en attendant d'updater mon blog... :love:


----------



## goonie (18 Août 2004)

Toujours au boulot  devant un PC  au lieu d'être chez moi devant mon MAC


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Customization de mon bureau + Infos


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi pas que tu es en train de............ en écrivant ce post?


 Y'en a bien dès qu'elles "glandouillent" (sic)   

:affraid:
 ok, je sors
:rose:


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

un canard (surtout s'il est petit et gentil) ne glandouille pas: il palmouille !


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

MSN Messenger  


 :casse: 

Bon, OK, je sors


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> un canard (surtout s'il est petit et gentil) ne glandouille pas: il palmouille !


 avec la langue ?  







j'avais pas dis je sors moi 
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

là maintenant, j'vais becter une ch'tite salade aux endives !   :love:  :love:  :love:


bon appétit à vous !


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

sans foie gras de canard, s'il vous plait !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Ben moi là je survole le Bar à la recherche de nouvelles croustillantes ... je sais pas moi ... Doc nu dans sa nouvelle video ...  mais bon rien de tout ça ...   

Alors ben je vais avancer la préparation de mes toutes prochaines vacances ...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Voilà, bonne idée.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, bonne idée.



Et toi tu pars quand en vacances ???? (qu'on mette le champagne au frais)


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Ben non   

Sans rire j'aimerais bien...


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu pars quand en vacances ???? (qu'on mette le champagne au frais)



suffira de balayer et d'aérer !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Gribouille faisait ça de manière plus élégante...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

En meme temps la maniere importe peu, seul le fond est important


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps la maniere importe peu, seul le fond est important



ça te connait ça, le fond...

attention tu vas encore te faire rappeler à l'ordre !!!


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Ah on m'a deja appelé a l'ordre ??? pas que je sache


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

Hi, hi...

J'exulte !


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi là je survole le Bar à la recherche de nouvelles croustillantes ... je sais pas moi ... Doc nu dans sa nouvelle video ...  mais bon rien de tout ça ...
> 
> Alors ben je vais avancer la préparation de mes toutes prochaines vacances ...  :love:




Rien de croustillant ce soir  :hein: 

*Mais surtout passes de Bonnes Vacances :love:*


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

faut que j'aille faire mon sac


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rien de croustillant ce soir  :hein:
> 
> *Mais surtout passes de Bonnes Vacances :love:*



Toi file travailler sur ton BLED !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi file travailler sur ton BLED !!!!!!!!!!


D'abord on dit "dans ton bled", et puis dans quel bled exactement ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2004)

Là il est bien tard (ou tôt selon le point de vue), et je... enfin y a quelqu'un qui poste sur macgé avec mon ordinateur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

vais essayer d'aller dormir

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2004)

Un petit coucou amical à tous (y inclus le poil à gratter qui aimerait partir en vacances) de mon bureau où je sirote un cappuccino avant de me mettre à bosser (sur un pc...  )


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

coucou macounette.

Deja la guerre a commencée 
Dommage de scinder comme ca macgé, salaud de zebig par qui tout a commencé


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> coucou macounette.
> 
> Deja la guerre a commencée
> Dommage de scinder comme ca macgé, salaud de zebig par qui tout a commencé


 Heu... de quoi tu parles ?  quelle guerre ? désolée, j'étais pas trop sur macgé ces derniers jours... trop de boulot :rose: que s'est-il passé ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Zebig a jugé bon de declarer une guerre opposant les membre du bar ("les vrais les purs, ceux avec les yeux bleus et les cheveux blond" selon ses propres propos) face aux MGz


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig a jugé bon de declarer une guerre opposant les membre du bar ("les vrais les purs, ceux avec les yeux bleus et les cheveux blond" selon ses propres propos) face aux MGz


 Ah bah oui, j'avais lu un thread il y a quelques jours...  encore de l'humour de zebig nan ?


----------



## macelene (19 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah oui, j'avais lu un thread il y a quelques jours...  encore de l'humour de zebig nan ?



quand il nous tient !!!!  :rose: 

Mais, je reste à votre disposition en cas de blessures. Le camion de campagne est prêt; l'équipe est au complet.
YA tout ce qu'il faut pour se restaurer et passer un peu de bon temps. 

Allez à plus tard. Je file. Je verrais si le QG, m'a installé de quoi vous joindre.
:love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2004)

C'est chouette ça d'avoir une infirmière dans le forum. :love: Là au moins on est sûr d'être bien soigné. :love: 
Bonne journée dans ton camion, macelene


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais, je reste à votre disposition en cas de blessures. Le camion de campagne est prêt; l'équipe est au complet.
> 
> :love:


heu, tu traites aussi les maux dentaires? :rose:  parce que je crois que je vais devoir me trimballer ça pendant les vacances...Argh...............


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Un suppo et ca repart Yvos


----------



## macelene (19 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, tu traites aussi les maux dentaires? :rose: parce que je crois que je vais devoir me trimballer ça pendant les vacances...Argh...............


Les bouches, c'est pas le Pérou    
Quand on pense aux milliards de crobes qui s'y baladent :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2004)

ce matin mon haleine c'est Royal Canin


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah oui, j'avais lu un thread il y a quelques jours...  encore de l'humour de zebig nan ?


 Auquel s'est ajouté de l'humour de gamer, c'est dire qu'on est pas sortis de l'auberge...


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2004)

Ah et puis moi là maintenant il faut que je bosse, alors hop, les grands moyens !


----------



## KARL40 (19 Août 2004)

Je fais ce que je sais faire de mieux : RIEN !   

_Je suis fier de ne rien faire_ 
_Fier de ne savoir rien faire_ 

 :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Mon biquet, dis JAMAIS que tu sais bricoler, que tu sais faire quelque chose en général. Sinon après c'est à toi qu'on demande !"*



  Le pire c'est qu'il a raison    

Tu prends l'exemple à ton travail : dès que tu dépannes quelqu'un une fois, tout de suite cela fait jurisprudence !


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *On dirait mon père* _(tiens d'ailleurs... Je vous raconterais... !)_
> Un jour il posa sa main forcément paternelle sur l'épaule et me donna *LA leçon de vie* qu'il faut avoir compris pour aborder l'âge adulte avec toutes les chances de son côté :
> 
> *"Mon biquet, dis JAMAIS que tu sais bricoler, que tu sais faire quelque chose en général. Sinon après c'est à toi qu'on demande !"*
> ...



 

mais non *ton papa avait raison*  

fais plaisir à une femme...   

elles se précipitent toutes...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

ben moen j'me prépare à aller bricoler une banque ch pour ensuite aller c/o mes potes m'acheter un G5   :love:

çA c'est une bonne idée !    :love:


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ben moen j'me prépare à aller bricoler une banque ch pour ensuite aller c/o mes potes m'acheter un G5   :love:
> 
> çA c'est une bonne idée !    :love:



 

 :affraid: 

*va falloir apporter des oranges*  

 :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est con, je viens de me couper l'appétit tout seul avant d'aller bouffer !_
> 
> Féchié féchié féchié !!!


Tu ne serais pas du genre à te couper la parole tout seul, toi ?


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas du genre à te couper la parole tout seul, toi ?



à mon avis, ça doit être difficile


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Tiens je vais aller préparer une cafetière !
Et puis ensuite ... ensuite ... je bosserais, parce que quand même, il faut des sous à la fin du mois.


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre des vacances de vous un moment.
> 
> A plus tard, je ne sais pas trop quand...



que pasa, hombre   

rien de grave


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre des vacances de vous un moment.
> 
> A plus tard, je ne sais pas trop quand...


 Bonnes vacances  fais-nous signe de temps en temps


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

non rien


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non rien



c'est le moins fatigant


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

enfin mes yeux ne veulent pas se femer. Je suis de garde, ça doit être ça.
Alors iTunes et hop un peu de douceur et ça viendra...  :rose:
Douce fin de nuit à tous :love:


----------



## elektroseb (24 Août 2004)

Ben moi je viens de jouer en reseau, et je viens de voir l'heure => direction dodo ! :rateau:   

Et hop, mon 300ème message par la meme occasion


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

Moi je me mets en condition mentale pour aller travailler  faut pas trop me brusquer quand je viens de me réveiller :rateau: :love:


----------



## netgui (24 Août 2004)

J'y suis au travail. Là maintenant je constate combien un post sans sujet réel peut générer comme traffic... enorme.

On est pourtant pas en pleine discertation sur la faim dans le monde.

hummm hier j'ai installé Virtula PC, trop de la balle mais un peu de RAM ne serait pas de trop.

Là maintenant je vais lire mes 3400 mails reçu en mon absence au boulot... ou alors aucun peut-être.


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

Premier café de la journée !! (Sur 2 maximum en général  )
   Je vais le finir ce rapport de stage !! Si si !!


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

Je travaille doucement. :sleep: Je me sers mon troisième café.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Après m'être fait réveiller il y a une trentaine de minute par la radio qui entonnait au loin _It's Oh So Quiet_ , j'ai mangé mes croissants... et je m'apprête à plonger dans mon bain. :love:

Voilà vous savez tout.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Là j'ai trop la niaque, ça va charcler au boulot ! Première victime en vue : la responsable info


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Août 2004)

Au taf.

Et j'vais bientôt déjeuner...Ca m'occupera....

SM, vas-y en douceur, tu verras, on obtient des trucs sympas des fois ;-)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

11h49... bon va ptet falloir que je commence à bosser...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

Ben là, je suis à la bourre... J'ai un article à finir de rédiger pour ce soir 19h et ARGHHHH!!!! j'aurai pas du m'y mettre au dernier moment.


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2004)

Il me semble que DocEvil n'habite pas loin, non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *On peut t'aider ??*


 Si seulement...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *On peut t'aider ??*


 Mais merci pour la proposition,


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Je viens d'apprendre que je passe à la classe supérieure.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'apprendre que je passe à la classe supérieure.



bravo


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'apprendre que je passe à la classe supérieure.



ah oui !!!!    

   bravo


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour les compliments tu repasseras...



je vais y aller d'un pas résolu...  de toutes façons fait un temps de M... alors


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vais y aller d'un pas résolu...  de toutes façons fait un temps de M... alors



pense à ton parapluie


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2004)

Là tout de suite, je vais mettre la bouilloir en route pour un petit thé (au jasmin surement...) ! 


_pas mal aussi après s'être faite trempée en rentrant du boulot..._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

là, chais pas trop encore ce que j'vais faire et pourtant j'ai plein de trucs à faire: 

écrire, lire, ranger, manger, mais pour çA faut aller faire des courses... pfff et zé pô envie  :mouais:

j'suis bien ici avec VOUS TOUS, à rien faire !     :love:   



@pluche


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> là, chais pas trop encore ce que j'vais faire et pourtant j'ai plein de trucs à faire:
> 
> écrire, lire, ranger, manger, mais pour çA faut aller faire des courses... pfff et zé pô envie  :mouais:
> 
> ...



LEs Filles... Un petit thé et des scones...???  :love: 

Là c'est l'heure, ce soir on verra


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2004)

Et HOP :








_Bon, c'est pas moi qui les ai faits... Les seules et dernières fois où j'en ai faits, cétait totalement immangeable..._ :affraid:  :sick:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et HOP :



miam  :love:

merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah oui !!!!
> 
> bravo


Prout 
Merci les autres


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Prout



ah !!  tu voulais dire "vent" ??


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

Y a des scatos ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et HOP :





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> miam  :love:
> 
> merci beaucoup



miam,miam, miam,miam... c'est bien joli tout ça mais c'est que du virtuel 
et ça donne envie tartiné avec du beurre et du miel de lavande p.x., mais y'a pas de scones ici  :rose:

merci Lumai, ça m'oblige à sortir 
m'en vais  aller chercher kekchose à miamiamer, yé plus rien dans l'fridg' 

sinon, ça va, 'ci  comme l'expression de mes posts 

alors, 
@pluche toutezétous  :love:

_N.B.
savez-vous pour quand c'est prévu la sortie des télétransportateurs ?
ça serais cooL si ça existait déjà ! _


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Non non, retourne te coucher !_
> :mouais:


 Parce que macelene a édité son message ...
Mais moi j'ai bien vu ce qu'elle avait marqué !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> miam,miam, miam,miam... c'est bien joli tout ça mais c'est que du virtuel
> et ça donne envie tartiné avec du beurre et du miel de lavande p.x., mais y'a pas de scones ici  :rose:








j'en ai goûté  :love: miam  :love: 

bonnes courses


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2004)

J'ai fait des courses et j'ai cherché du miel à la lavande justement... :love: et pas trouvé  vais me contenter du miel normal, snifff 

sinon je prendrais bien un scone s'il en reste.


----------



## Lio70 (24 Août 2004)

Je reviens de chez un client. On devait travailler mais on a surtout parlé, ri, philosophé. Le rouge, quant à lui, ne nous a pas brûlé l'estomac.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Je me bois un verre de pineau des Charentes (Remy Martin :love:  ) pendant qu'est en train de cuire un suprême de pintade farçi aux girolles et au porto  :love: 

_les émotions, ça creuse!_


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

J'ai mal à la tête, je vais me prendre une gellule de paracétamol et puis je vais me coucher.


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça va poster dur !!*


 :affraid::affraid:
  ...
  Ah _"poster"_ ok
  ...
  j'avais mal lu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Août 2004)

Je scan, envoie un mail, vais aller prendre ma douche et m'arrache


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

je défigure mon G4 pour lui enfiler un dds3 dans l'coffre ne plus des trois HD  :bebe:


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

toi dès que tu peux enfiler quelque chose.... tu perds pas l'ocasion


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'ampleur de mon ennui et de mon oisiveté salariée est vertigineuse.
> Je vais donc joyeusement partir en plongée spéléo (avec mon panier-repas) dans ce qu'on appelle les _"Loisirs numériques"_. Traduction : *Ça va poster dur !!*
> :love:  :love:



Cher Roberto, tu as résumé à merveille les 2 jours qui viennent de passer pour moi    

Donc aujourd'hui impossible d'y couper (à moins de.........  )... bref aujourd'hui... boulot    :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je défigure mon G4 pour lui enfiler un dds3 dans l'coffre ne plus des trois HD  :bebe:



enfiler dd dans le coffre... ?? c'est qui dédé ? .....


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> enfiler dd dans le coffre... ?? c'est qui dédé ? .....


 Je sais pas mais il faut le gratter !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Je mange une baguette, baguépi


----------



## Zheng He (25 Août 2004)

Bonjour, là je surf en attendant que ma chef arrive, j'ai à peu près 30 minutes de tranquilité.


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Août 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, là je surf en attendant que ma chef arrive, j'ai à peu près 30 minutes de tranquilité.


RETOURNE-TOI VIIIIIIITEE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zheng He (25 Août 2004)

Pas manqué à 13h30 elle était là heureusement je suis face à la porte.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Incroyable... là je bosse.. enfin.... bon ok... garçon... un café...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je défigure mon G4 pour lui enfiler un dds3 dans l'coffre ne plus des trois HD  :bebe:



T'aurais pas des origines espagnoles toi ?  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2004)

je déprime


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas des origines espagnoles toi ? :hein: :rateau:


Portugaises ou marocaines, je dirai plutôt...

Bin oui, avec un coffre aussi chargé...


----------



## theozdevil (27 Août 2004)

Je tap sur mon p***** de PC a coup de masse avant de recommencer a etudier math


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Je cherche une idée de boîte à monter !!   

non sans blague, j'ai envie de monter ma boîte mais je sais pas quoi  !!
car j'ai envie de changer de métier, marre de la pao avec des dead-line impossible et des cons qui préfère le bleu au rouge !!

oups je  m'emballe, voyez ça me tien à c½ur !! je suis ouvert à toutes suggestions?


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

les niveaux.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2004)

Rebonjour Grug  Fait plaisir de te voir de retour


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

moi pô, j'etais mieux au soleil


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi pô, j'etais mieux au soleil



Un tit coup de boule pour t'aider a revenir dans le bain du train train quotidien


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un tit coup de boule pour t'aider a revenir dans le bain du train train quotidien


 merci 

donc là, maintenant, je me prends des coudbouls pour soigner mes coups de soleil


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> donc là, maintenant, je me prends des coudbouls pour soigner mes coups de soleil


J'viens de te passer de la Biafine !!! Car après Bassou, j'te dis pas les marques ...


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> DANS MES BRAAAAAAAAAS !!!




hhhuuuuuuuuummmm... ça sent le vécu non j'me trompe ??


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> DANS MES BRAAAAAAAAAS !!!




En plus nous sommes voisin, tu veux pas monter un truc avec moi   

que fais tu comme job ?!?


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> En plus nous sommes voisin, tu veux pas monter un truc avec moi
> 
> que fais tu comme job ?!?


Il fait des fonds d'écran.
(Enfin il devrait  )


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il fait des fonds d'écran.
> (Enfin il devrait  )


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il fait des fonds d'écran.
> (Enfin il devrait  )




  :love:     :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Août 2004)

Bonsoir à tous ... 
une petite bière (belge ) du soir avant de m'attaquer... à pire  les factures 
Grosses bises à tout MacGé.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

Je cherche à me détendre en bonne compagnie après une journée difficile. Je viens de lire le sujet de Nephou (auquel je ne répondrai pas alors qu'il me parle tant) et ça m'a fait du bien. Je lance iTunes.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2004)

Moi je viens chercher la merde, comme d'hab...


----------



## dude (27 Août 2004)

en train de me laver d'une beer party, mes vetements puent c'est une horreur.... a les fetes d'etudiants a la con :bebe:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Août 2004)

En train de végéter derrière mon ordinateur :mouais: :love:


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

pareil. je pourrais pourtant trouver des tas de choses à faire. (regarder la télé ? non, laisse tomber)


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

pâtes au curry, si je trouve le curry, ou  à aut'chose, si j'trouve aut'chose


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pâtes au curry, si je trouve le curry, ou à aut'chose, si j'trouve aut'chose


du beurre  ...


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

Ben de l'huile plutot, pasque le beurre, quand on debranche le frigo ben y tiens  pô les chaleurs delirantes de ce mois d'Aout parisien, (enfin, j'ai pas pris le risque  )


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

pasque Merdre, KeskiKaillle dans s'bled de Merdre !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> MdR !
> 
> Faut que tu dises ça à mon webmestre : *ILS SONT FAITS CES P... DE FONDÉKRANS !!*
> _Mais je suis pas foutu de mettre en ligne quoique ce soit !!!_
> :rateau:



tu ferais pas aussi des assiettes par hasard ?


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> MdR !
> 
> Faut que tu dises ça à mon webmestre : *ILS SONT FAITS CES P... DE FONDÉKRANS !!*
> _Mais je suis pas foutu de mettre en ligne quoique ce soit !!!_
> :rateau:


Les aventures de Roberto et Pepita sont en ligne. C'est déjà énOOOOOOOOrme !


----------



## goonie (27 Août 2004)

Je vais installer un fond d'écran pour la session de mon fils. 
Il faut commencer à les habituer jeunes au Mac


----------



## touba (27 Août 2004)

je suis en train de finir mon temps sur mon ticket de connexion... comme il fait assez chaud dehors (le cyber est ventilé) je vais aller faire un petit plongeon dans l'océan...
à la suite de ça je vais me dépécher de rejoindre le haut de l'île parce que Balla a ramené de belles dorades roses de sa dernière pêche...
mouais... la routine quoi, rien de bien exceptionnel : le soleil, la mer, du jus de mangue et du poisson ! à la votre...      :love:  :love:  :love: 

bah touba quoi... :mouais: 
bah oui...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2004)

Maintenant, tout de suite j'ai envie d'abraser....

D'abraser velu !!!

ET EN PUBLIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## casimir (27 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ET EN PUBLIC !!!!!!!!



satyre  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2004)

Non, trés fort c'est tout.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> satyre  :mouais:



Ca tire ??? ben lâche du mou


----------



## casimir (27 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, trés fort c'est tout.



"dt©"


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais à des *meugues.*
> 
> 
> _Et aussi des *décalcomanies ouatèreproufes pour planche de surf.* Suffit de lécher et d'appliquer._
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Dès qu'il faut lécher t'es jamais bien loin toi  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

Heum heum...


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2004)

Besoin de sirop ??


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

Là, ménan, je vieillis.
Par petites touches, une seconde à la fois.
Et puis parfois des minutes entières d'un seul coup, HOP, sans qu'on s'en aperçoive.
Et puis, plus rarement, un an tout entier, comme un rétrospective, histoire de rappeler toutes ces secondes, toutes ces minutes, VLAF, ça vous tombe dessus. (Un peu comme un oeuf qui tomberait sur zebig, vous voyez ?).


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Spyro  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là, ménan, je vieillis.
> Par petites touches, une seconde à la fois.
> Et puis parfois des minutes entières d'un seul coup, HOP, sans qu'on s'en aperçoive.
> Et puis, plus rarement, un an tout entier, comme un rétrospective, histoire de rappeler toutes ces secondes, toutes ces minutes, VLAF, ça vous tombe dessus. (Un peu comme un oeuf qui tomberait sur zebig, vous voyez ?).



 :love:    

Joyeux anniversaire Spyro   

Tention de pas cramer le gateau en soufflant sur tes bougies


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là, ménan, je vieillis.
> Par petites touches, une seconde à la fois.
> Et puis parfois des minutes entières d'un seul coup, HOP, sans qu'on s'en aperçoive.
> Et puis, plus rarement, un an tout entier, comme un rétrospective, histoire de rappeler toutes ces secondes, toutes ces minutes, VLAF, ça vous tombe dessus. (Un peu comme un oeuf qui tomberait sur zebig, vous voyez ?).



Juste pour toi


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Joyeux anniversaire Spyro
> 
> Tention de pas cramer le gateau en soufflant sur tes bougies



Techniquement comment il fait pour les eteindre ???


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Techniquement comment il fait pour les eteindre ???


 il pleure


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

_Héhé_

Oh merci à tous :love: (que ce soit ici ou en coup de boule), je ne m'y attendais pas :rose:   

Pour les bougies c'est vrai que c'est pas pratique, mais j'ai une aide qui s'en occupe pour moi.




Pfffffffffffouuuuuuuuuh​
Je vous présente Julie ma nièce de 4 ans, accompagnée de sa soeur de 2 ans (en cours de formation au soufflage) et leur père derrière pour les coacher.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là, ménan, je vieillis.
> Par petites touches, une seconde à la fois.
> Et puis parfois des minutes entières d'un seul coup, HOP, sans qu'on s'en aperçoive.
> Et puis, plus rarement, un an tout entier, comme un rétrospective, histoire de rappeler toutes ces secondes, toutes ces minutes, VLAF, ça vous tombe dessus. (Un peu comme un oeuf qui tomberait sur zebig, vous voyez ?).


Arf !!!!!!!!!      
De tout coeur un très bon anniversaire Spyro !!!!!!!!!   :love:   
...et un excellent week end en plus !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

Mouais...


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

Je chasse les mouche avec ma souris


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je chasse les mouche avec ma souris


 et ça marche ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

Faut croire :love:


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et ça marche ?


 Bah elle on une peure rouge  puis elle tombe comme des mouches


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire :love:


 surveille le quand même, ça peut etre dangereux pour les mouches


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Bah elle on une peure rouge  puis elle tombe comme des mouches


 ah ben si elles tombent comme il faut alors  :hosto:

 :love:


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> surveille le quand même, ça peut etre dangereux pour les mouches


 Faut pas sinquietter avant je mamusais a les attraper et a les tapper dans le micronde a 1000watt. la elle vole pesiblement puis elle passe au centre et puis quoi???

 Bah elle tombe toute cuite


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> surveille le quand même, ça peut etre dangereux pour les mouches


 T'inquiète, un geek ne ferait pas de mal à une mouche :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas sinquietter avant je mamusais a les attraper et a les tapper dans le micronde a 1000watt. la elle vole pesiblement puis elle passe au centre et puis quoi???
> 
> Bah elle tombe toute cuite


 Là tu me fais peur quand même :love: mon tit Devil :love:

Laisse les mouches tranquilles veux-tu :mouais: :rateau:  :love:


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

bah faudrais dabor quelle nous laisse tranquile apres on vera 

:love:


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas sinquietter avant je mamusais a les attraper et a les tapper dans le micronde a 1000watt. la elle vole pesiblement puis elle passe au centre et puis quoi???
> 
> Bah elle tombe toute cuite


 tu as des liens familliaux avec macinside ?


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as des liens familliaux avec macinside ?


 je sais pas ptet un ti peux faus juste verifier l'ADN


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as des liens familliaux avec macinside ?


 Ils ont pitèt été à la même école  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as des liens familliaux avec macinside ?



Il y a moyen de savoir facilement, tu les passes tous les deux au micro onde (si, si en poussant fort, ça rentre)... et puis 20 mn à combien déjà ?.. à oui, 1000 watts... aprés tu compares...


----------



## casimir (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as des liens familliaux avec macinside ?



bientôt il parait


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> bientôt il parait


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> bientôt il parait


 Comme tu rêves... tu m'as pas invité au resto encore, toi à ce que je sache...  :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

si, le samedi


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si, le samedi


 Tu me l'as pas encore demandé à ce que je saches    :rateau: :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu me l'as pas encore demandé à ce que je saches    :rateau: :love:



on ce lance :


Veut tu m'accompagné au restaurant samedi soir ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ce lance :
> 
> 
> Veut tu m'accompagné au restaurant samedi soir ?


 C'est à dire que je dois y réfléchir... je suis une personne à l'emploi du temps très chargé    je te laisserai savoir...  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que je dois y réfléchir... je suis une personne à l'emploi du temps très chargé    je te laisserai savoir...  :rateau: :love:


"Laisse moi réfléchir à ma réponse négative et reviens me voir dans une heure"

Caroline à Roger, in _Les deux minutes du peuple_

_Quoi, je me suis encore trompé de thread ?_


----------



## Nexka (28 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ce lance :
> 
> 
> Veut tu m'accompagné au restaurant samedi soir ?




Ohhhhh c'est mimi   J'adore 

Hmmm hmmm Roberto, leçon numéro 2: Comment faut t'il parler aux filles!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

Mackie a dit qu'il allait faire une vidéo avec la musique et les fleurs pour demander, j'attends...    :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mackie a dit qu'il allait faire une vidéo avec la musique et les fleurs pour demander, j'attends...    :rateau: :love: :love: :love:



T'es difficile toi, dis moi  

Moi j'aimais bien le coté candide du "Veut tu m'accompagné au restaurant samedi soir ?" C'est simple, poli...  Mignon


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

Nan mais là tu vois, je tiens absoluement à voir :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais là tu vois, je tiens absoluement à voir :rateau:  :love:



Arfff oui remarque, si c'est lui qui propose de la faire   Tu nous feras voir


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

Il doit la poster sur MacGé, je le lui demande, dans "Comment ça se passe derrière le Mac"  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Août 2004)

Là en ce moment je lis MacGé, et je dis bon coup de boule, euh... bon anni' à Spyro. 

Et je cause avec mon chéri par MSN...  :love:


----------



## theozdevil (28 Août 2004)

J fais cuire des pates dans leau de mon watercooling

 Bah vi j'ais un petit creux


----------



## iTof (28 Août 2004)

bon anniv' Spyro le Dragon


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

Ben là je vais me coucher :affraid: :rose: :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2004)

je ne déprime plus

PS/ merci macounette pour le coup de boule


----------



## piro (30 Août 2004)

j apprends a mon collegue de bureau la situation de la boite 
au niveau de l informatique pendant son abscence

marrant le nombre de "putain" "merde" qu il debite a la minute


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

J'reviens du kfé matutinal de avec mes collègues à moi.


Exposé de la situation, puis nous dévisâmes sur les JO, la L1, bref, tout ce qui m'éclate quoi.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j apprends a mon collegue de bureau la situation de la boite
> au niveau de l informatique pendant son abscence
> 
> marrant le nombre de "putain" "merde" qu il debite a la minute



Ah ? tu travailles chez nous ?


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

Là ménan je me dis "ah c'est que demain la (le?) kinote ?"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2004)

Maintenant? Je suis assis à la chaise de mon bureau, j'ai mal au dos et je maudis mon déménagement de ce week-end... Et en plus, j'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionné l'eu chaude : douche froide ce matin. 
Je hais le lundi...


----------



## piro (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? tu travailles chez nous ?


je pense pas mais ca prouve qu il n y a pas que chez nous que c est le bordel


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ...ca prouve qu il n y a pas que chez nous que c est le bordel


Ah ça !


----------



## sylko (30 Août 2004)

Je poste depuis le Futuroscope de Poitiers... sur la route de l'AppleExpo.  


Grrrrr... que des produits Microsoft partout. Belle image du futur.


Je n'ai rien pu faire d'autre que de placer les postes sur la page de dmarrage d'Apple.  


See you tomorrow in Paris


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Je me prends la tête !!! J'en peux plus !!
faut que je gagne au loto pour arrêter de bosser !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

moi aussi j'en ai marre de "sentir le gaz" (  )... mais bon.. faut bien faire chauffer la marmite...

Un jour je ferais un métier qui m'éclate.. (non, pas démineur !)   

Là, je fini de boucler mes rdv de la semaine... ptain le nombre de neuneus que je vais encore me colter cette semaine... vivement samedi...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vivement samedi...



Pareil


----------



## Macounette (30 Août 2004)

On est tous dans la même barque ... :sick: vivement le ouikène :rateau:
 En attendant, bon'app à tous...  et _keep smiling_ n'est-il donc pas ?


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On est tous dans la même barque ... :sick: vivement le ouikène :rateau:
> En attendant, bon'app à tous...  et _keep smiling_ n'est-il donc pas ?




yepppp... bein moi j'vais faire un loto, histoire de me remonter le moral


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... et _keep smiling_ n'est-il donc pas ?



     :rateau:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

je me demande si je ferai pas mieux d'aller élever des chèvres dans le Larzac.


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

pas mieux


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si je ferai pas mieux d'aller élever des chèvres dans le Larzac.


Pour en faire quoi ???


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux



ça t'intéresse, à deux on se fera moins chier, et puis un qui dort et un qui veille le loup


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

Ben t'as qu'à zoomer dessus comme ils font dans les films avec les photos  

(c'est pas ce que te dit le client ?)


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

t'es du genre pas très coopératif toi comme graphiste.
faudrait voir à y mettre un peu de bonne volonté !
  
:rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

J'me prépare doucement à rejoindre mon doux foyer, plein de personnes adorables et aimées...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'me prépare doucement à rejoindre mon doux foyer, plein de personnes adorables et aimées...



Tient un graphiste fonctionnaire !!??!! ça existe ??!!??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Faudra qu'y me donnent le nom de leur logiciel, ça devrait révolutionner l'édition ! ...



je l'ai, c'est pas "Abracadabra" de chez "Yaka" ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si je ferai pas mieux d'aller élever des chèvres dans le Larzac.


 Ben, sur le Larzac, il y a plutôt des brebis que des chèvres 
 Maintenant tous les goûts sont dans la nature, à ce qu'on dit. 

 PS. remarque, sur le Larzac, il y aussi quelques élevages de cochons.


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai vécu m'inverse : ça fait tout drôle.
"Benoît, pouvez-vous envoyer un logo à xxxx ? en haute résolution.
-- C'est fait, je vous ai mis en copie"

passent cinq minutes

" Je ne peux pas l'ouvrir dans word !
--- c'est normal c'est un fichier vectoriel.
--- ??? mais c'est à 300dpi ? Parce que c'est pas du jipèg
--- ...
--- vous me faites un jipèg alors ? Merci"

 :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


Ma parole mais c'est Lee Harvey Moquette !! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vécu m'inverse : ça fait tout drôle.
> "Benoît, pouvez-vous envoyer un logo à xxxx ? en haute résolution.
> -- C'est fait, je vous ai mis en copie"
> 
> ...



Le classic, parmis les classics !!


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, sur le Larzac, il y a plutôt des brebis que des chèvres
> Maintenant tous les goûts sont dans la nature, à ce qu'on dit.
> 
> PS. remarque, sur le Larzac, il y aussi quelques élevages de cochons.



Oui, non mais il est la le concept génial !!
tout le monde élève des brebis dans le Larzac... et pan moi j'me pointe avec mes chèvres et là c'est le jackpot !!!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi en général les logos je les reçois dans Word, comme ça, zou.
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 c'était donc toi


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, non mais il est la le concept génial !!
> tout le monde élève des brebis dans le Larzac... et pan moi j'me pointe avec mes chèvres et là c'est le jackpot !!!!


 
  Un p'tit coup de main alors, y'a pas de raison que les autres trouvent des liens super pour t'aider et pas moi



			
				le concepteur rédacteur a dit:
			
		

> Fondée en 1974 pour soutenir la lutte du Larzac, notre communauté a pour direction la non-violence inspirée de Gandhi et Lanza Del Vasto. Nous produisons, en biologie, du *fromage* (brebis et chèvre) et du *pain*, le vendons sur les marchés de Millau, Lodève, Saint Affrique. Possibilité de stage ou vacances.                                                                 COMMUNAUTÉ DE L'ARCHE - LES TRUELS DU LARZAC - 12100 MILLAU
> Tél. : 05 65 61 00 38


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi en général les logos je les reçois dans Word, comme ça, zou.
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




Sal... de Word de mer...

c'est vrai quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'était donc toi


t'as qu'à les faire dans Word tes logos :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à les faire dans Word tes logos :affraid:


 là voilà l'idée pour SEMAC : après les graphistes spécialisés dans powerpoint (faisez de la com'fi et vous verrez :rateau, une agence de graphisme sous word ; je parie que tout le club de cac40 est demandeur


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là voilà l'idée pour SEMAC : après les graphistes spécialisés dans powerpoint (faisez de la com'fi et vous verrez :rateau, une agence de graphisme sous word ; je parie que tout le club de cac40 est demandeur


  Semac, ta reconversion est assurée.
reste plus qu'a trouver quelqu'un qui sache se servir de ce truc...
 Word, vous dites ? :rateau:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Merci Nephou, merci Grug... je dépose le nom tout de suite : *Word'Com* 

ça en jette non !!


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là voilà l'idée pour SEMAC : après les graphistes spécialisés dans powerpoint (faisez de la com'fi et vous verrez :rateau, une agence de graphisme sous word ; je parie que tout le club de cac40 est demandeur


 ça me paraît aussi une excellente idée : le marché est gigantesque et puis aucun problème pour valoriser ton boulot, t'auras pas de mal à avoir de "gros" fichiers.


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2004)

Vous rigolez, vous rigolez... mais je suis sûr qu'il y a un marché (j'ai moi même commis une "maquette" de newsletter sous word 

 >Luc, tu as raison : il faut facturer au poids de fichier généré


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais *sous-traiter.*
> _Faire appel à des VRAIS PROFESSIONNELS !!!_
> 
> :hein:  :rose:  :love:



  :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je fais quoi ?
> 
> J'attends 18:30, j'ai un top-projet avec ma femme comme _assistante-critique-anticipatrice-vacharde-conseil-attentive-exigeante-fouteuse-de-zone-elle a raison en plus-c'est ça qu'est super-pénib'_ !!!
> 
> ...


 heu 

tu vas faire les courses


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Je dis bonsoir à Vincent.


----------



## netgui (31 Août 2004)

Je rafraichis frénétiquement la page keynote de MacGé en faisant semblant de bosser


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2004)

Je grave mes sauvegardes d'août...


----------



## Juste en passant (31 Août 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Je rafraichis frénétiquement la page keynote de MacGé en faisant semblant de bosser


IDEM !


----------



## theozdevil (31 Août 2004)

J'essayer de chasser les puce se trouvant sur ma carte mere (pas facile du tout, elles sont bien acrochées).


----------



## semac (31 Août 2004)

Pareil, et je trouve que c'est moux ce matin !!
ça post pas des masses !


----------



## netgui (31 Août 2004)

Purée voilà 15 minutes que SChiller fait sa démo de Tiger...bon alors tu le craches ton iMac G5, ton Tiger et ton Power Mac Cube 2004 ????


----------



## Zheng He (31 Août 2004)

je vous passe le bonjour pendant que ma chef discute.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Bonjour, je feuillette les forums depuis ce matin. J'essaye de trouver la keynote en diffusion directe mais rien, il n'y a pas de film


----------



## netgui (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je feuillette les forums depuis ce matin. J'essaye de trouver la keynote en diffusion directe mais rien, il n'y a pas de film


 Impossible pour le moment mais la rediffusion sera dispo dans la journée comme d'hab.
 Il a vraiment l'air d'un ours Phil sur la photo de la page d'accueil de MacGé!

 Voilà une heure que ca a commencé et rien pour le moment :-(


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

Je ne fais même plus semblant de bosser.


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

Primo je suis chef mais y'a deux étages au dessus de moi à la com' (ben j'suis le petit nouveau quand même).
Secondo je suis dans une salle de réunion en compagnie de quatre personnes (à cause de la précédente alarme incendie  )


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Août 2004)

Je me bats avec mon modem pour rester connecté :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

DarkTemplar et son modem... comme d'hab quoi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

J'essaye de poster en reprenant des conversations, mais ça merdouille. Le site traîne la safate


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Impossible pour le moment mais la rediffusion sera dispo dans la journée comme d'hab.
> Il a vraiment l'air d'un ours Phil sur la photo de la page d'accueil de MacGé!
> 
> Voilà une heure que ca a commencé et rien pour le moment :-(



Oui,le Phil me fait penser à un mec de "microsoft". 
L'est moche en comparaison de Streve.

Je pensais qu'il y aurait une vidéo audio en direct de macG. 
Tant pis on patientera, merci pour l'information 

Chez vous aussi, les forums moulinent dans le vide de temps en temps ?


----------



## Zheng He (31 Août 2004)

Ma chef vient de partir manger, le bonheur, je peux surfer tranquille.


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et merde. _Je vous préviens, je refais pas les épisodes 4, 5 & 9 !_
> *Y Z'AURONT UNE BOUZINE DÉMODÉE !!!*



Tu veux dire comme ça ?






Ah dommmmmmmmmage
Pourtant j'aurais bien vu pépita "et on achète pas un ordinateur avec l'écran ?"


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

L'ordinateur a disparu !  

Dommage qu'il soit en blanc: c'est salissant et froid comme l'hivers. Brrrr !


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2004)

L'iPod est blanc comme ça, et je ne trouve pas ça froid du tout, je trouve même ce blanc lumineux plus chaleureux que n'importe quelle autre couleur qui mange la lumière 

Bon et "ménan" je vais manger en me disant que c'est bien dommage que je puisse pas aller à l'Apple Expo dans la semaine.


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Août 2004)

Là j'écoute mon tout dernier achat :love: : "Reverence" de Faithless :love:


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et merde. _Je vous préviens, je refais pas les épisodes 4, 5 & 9 !_
> *Y Z'AURONT UNE BOUZINE DÉMODÉE !!!*
> :mouais:



C'est comme ça quand on veut coller à son temps. Dans ta prochaine BD, tu mettras un vieux couple qui veut/veut pas acheter une horloge comtoise, ça repose


----------



## KARL40 (31 Août 2004)

Bah là je suis mort de rire en lisant les réactions suite à l'annonce du nouvel iMac


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2004)

je repose mon portable. après une conversation pleine de gaieté et d'émotion. derrière Meg fredonne la balade d'une nuit si froide. et la boucle est bouclée. une de plus.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

Là je regarde la keynote tout en lisant macgé.


----------



## Rastignac (1 Septembre 2004)

Là, je me demande quelle connerie je vais bien pouvoir écrire.

  J'trouve rien 

  R.


----------



## cemonvelo (1 Septembre 2004)

tout est calme et j'attend...

mais quoi?

la fin de la nuit, peut-être...


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> tout est calme et j'attend...



c'est le début de la sagesse   
Sinon, la lune est superbe.


----------



## macelene (1 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, la lune est superbe.



Je la regarde, elle brille fort cette nuit  Elle est bien Belle ....


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

J'en suis à Dashboard.


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis à Dashboard.



c'est une nouvelle marque de bière ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2004)

je redéprime


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

Bin j'viens d'lire les réactions à la keynote. Toujours aussi désespérant.  


On est bien là, non ?


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On est bien là, non ?



On serait pas mieux à la plage


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

Ben là, j'aide un cousin en panne de PC portable à préparer la présentation orale de son mémoire. 
Il aime bien mes présentations Keynote mais préfère quand même garder PowerPoint.  
C'est marrant, Nous prêtons un mac (l'iBook de Silvia) à un pro PC qui est dans la merde.  
Je crois qu'il y a du switch dans l'air.


----------



## Macounette (1 Septembre 2004)

Je relaxe, lis MacGé tout en sirotant un jus de pomme  après une journée de folie au boulot


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je relaxe, lis MacGé tout en sirotant un jus de pomme  après une journée de folie au boulot


Tu glandes quoi


----------



## Zheng He (1 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous. Moi comme d'hab je me détends 5 minutes le temps que tornade (ma chef, que j'appelle aussi "bullroarer") arrive. En plus en ce moment j'ai l'impression que le bateau coule (traduisez : la boîte va mal) alors on fait semblant de travailler toute la journée c'est épuisant.


----------



## Zheng He (1 Septembre 2004)

Eh supermoquette je viens de voir qu'on à 2 mois d'écart tu vois on a pas que les moustaches en commun


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Eh supermoquette je viens de voir qu'on à 2 mois d'écart tu vois on a pas que les moustaches en commun



Ouais ben au lieu de faire le malin change ta configue dans le profile, un Mac SE 2 Go de RAM ca fait pas sérieux


----------



## Macounette (1 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu glandes quoi


 Nan je suis une fille


----------



## macelene (1 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Nan je suis une fille


----------



## iTof (1 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Nan je suis une fille


alors que peut-on dire de "correct" dans ce cas ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

Elle moule


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> alors que peut-on dire de "correct" dans ce cas ?


Proposition :

"Tu hormones quoi ?"


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle moule


Toujours aussi délicat....


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Nan je suis une fille


   
Ben justement question glande...
Anatomiquement parlant...


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

Je le dis très souvent ca 

Mouler : glander, ne rien faire comme une moule accrochée a son rocher


Pffff mauvaise langue va


----------



## macelene (1 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement question glande...
> Anatomiquement parlant...



heu paske vous...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2004)

C'est à dire que je voulais éviter de poster ce lien osé (tu parles) mais zenfin question glande...  



Bon ok


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff mauvaise langue va


Bin.....Au sujet de késketudis....J'trouve l'expression plus que douteuse...(moule, langue, tout ça quoi...)  

Oui, j'ai l'esprit....coquin dernièrement...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que je voulais éviter de poster ce lien osé (tu parles) mais zenfin question glande...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon ok



C'est un repas pas une glande !


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

Vous m'en mettrez 2 tranches assez epaisse


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'en mettrez 2 tranches assez epaisse


Avec un p'tit coulis ???


----------



## iTof (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle moule


ouais, bah là je sors, avec un carton rouge. Désolé mesdames  ...


----------



## macelene (1 Septembre 2004)

bobologue des c½urs..   :rose: file retrouver ses patients...
@ bientot . bonne journée


----------



## poildep (1 Septembre 2004)

je viens de me lever, je bois mon clop et fume mon café. :sleep:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me lever, je bois mon clop et fume mon café. :sleep:



dite, 'faite quoi comme job, pour vous lever à cette heure !!!
parce que ça m'intéresse !!


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Webmaster !*


 coucou vous :love:

 Sachez Monsieur qu'il y en a de cette espèce qui doivent se lever tôt  demain par exemple :rateau:

_j'ai décidé de faire le mec fier et vexé... ça marche ?_

 tssss c'est pas comme ces graphistes qui ne veulent pas faire des recherches abouties gratuitement pour présélection définitive et patchwork créatif pour pas cher parceque les temps sont durs pis c'est pas vraiment de la créa puisqu'on a des idées et une charte graphique alors il va falloir revoir vos honoraire à la baisse (non non, avec deux s).


----------



## poildep (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Webmaster !*


*Tralalère !*


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Webmaster !*



merci du tuyau
voici ma reconversion


----------



## poildep (1 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> coucou vous :love:
> 
> Sachez Monsieur qu'il y en a de cette espèce qui doivent se lever tôt  demain par exemple :rateau:
> 
> ...


*Tralalère !

*


----------



## poildep (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Si vous saviez !_
> 
> :love:
> :love:


tu revois tes honoraires ?


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On peut... dire cela comme ça._
> :mouais:  :rose:



ou tu revois les honoraires à la baisse, mais avec un seul "s" ?
 :rose:


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Boooap moi j'ai le problème inverse, c'est pas mieux !!
la tentation est difficle à supporter, surtout quand ta morale te dicte ta conduite 
(putain de morale   )

en plus je me prends la tête sur la correction d'un catalogue très chiant, bref tout va bien quoi, j'ai les neuronnes en pelote et les pelotes toutes congestionnées   

ça doit etre ça le bonheur  :rose:


----------



## poildep (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne mélange jamais* le travail et le péché de chair mon fils !!
> :mouais:
> 
> D't' façons *je voudrais que je POURRAIS PAS*, vous verriez mes deux collègues, en dehors du fait que ce sont des mecs, c'est pas franchement ce qu'on aurait appelé il y a quelques années un _"boy's band"._
> ...


en effet, tout ceci est très professionnel !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

de retour d'Apple Expo   

l'iMac 20'    j'ai bien envie de me laisser tenter (si possible) pour la fin de l'année   

le blanc ne lui va pas si mal   

je compte bien y repasser samedi pour la "photo de famille" 

 

_NDLR: Contrairement à ce qui est souvent repris en ces lieux, j'ai pu rencontrer le dénommé "Mackie" assis sur un tabouret (et non vautré dessous) les mains sur son clavier (et non accrochées à un verre déjà vide), essayant de faire tourner ses bécanes...

il a bien mérité un coup d'boule_


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de retour d'Apple Expo



Peux pas y aller moi à l'apple expo  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un mitte sécroullent !!
> :casse:



tu s'rais pas un peu *mytho*mane, toi


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de retour d'Apple Expo
> _NDLR: Contrairement à ce qui est souvent repris en ces lieux, j'ai pu rencontrer le dénommé "Mackie" assis sur un tabouret (et non vautré dessous) les mains sur son clavier (et non accrochées à un verre déjà vide), essayant de faire tourner ses bécanes..._


_

c'est pas bien de dévoiler son vrai visage !
il a bosser dur pour créer son  image !!   




_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de dévoiler son vrai visage !
> il a bosser dur pour créer son  image !!



on appelle _Vieux Râleur © (réflexion spontanée de Mackie quand je me suis présenté)_


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on appele _Vieux Râleur ©_



reste pu qu'ça à faire


----------



## piro (1 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on appele _Vieux Râleur ©_


je croyais que c etait "la Cirrhose"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Je bois un bon petit cappuccino en me délectant de vos jolies proses.


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que c etait "la Cirrhose"



non c'est pour son jeu de scène ça


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non c'est pour son jeu de scène ça



arrfff ©


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de changer le DD du Ti et le combo pour un superDrive. :style:

_Font chier avec leurs visses toutes pas pareilles !!  _


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de changer le DD du Ti et le combo pour un superDrive. :style:
> 
> _Font chier avec leurs visses toutes pas pareilles !!  _



reste plus plus qu'à mettre les mitaines à trous


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Septembre 2004)

Moi je m'apprête à aller à Paris :love:

Je pars demain matin pour l'AE :love:


----------



## goonie (1 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Je mets à jour mon Ipod mini tout juste acheté ce soir  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## theozdevil (2 Septembre 2004)

j'étudie Electronic pour demain. EXAMEN ORAL mwaaaaaaaaa
 Je veux pas faire cet exam


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2004)

Je Bosse !

 

Faut que je joue au loto !!


----------



## KARL40 (2 Septembre 2004)

J'attend un mail ... et après promis je bosse !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2004)

j'attends de bosser ... et après, promis je maile


----------



## Macounette (2 Septembre 2004)

Je prends un petit caoua tout en vous lisant  ça détend


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je prends un petit caoua tout en vous lisant  ça détend



tout pareil Macounette ... relax, relax avt la sortie des classes... 
Ouf ça fait du bien, le home est tout calme  :rose:


----------



## _m_apman (2 Septembre 2004)

Là, je finis de me préparer moralement à aller faire quelques emplettes du côté des Halles. Je crois que ça va aller. 

Ensuite, j'irais peut-etre refaire un tour à l'Apple Expo, hitoire de baver une nouvelle fois sur l'iMac G5 et voir à quoi ressemblent les stars des forums...
Mais ça va peut-être faire trop pour aujourd'hui : je suis en vacances, merde !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Là, je vous écris de mon clavier et j'ai cliqué sur "Envoyer la réponse" avec ma souris pour vous faire un petit


----------



## Gabi (2 Septembre 2004)

Nouveu studio (avec balcon et baignoire : deux rêves enfin realisés) dans nouvelle ville (montpellier) pour nouvelles études commencant par un nouveu stage (neuropediatre) ; en attente d'un imac G5 (nouveau aussi).

moi trés content !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Je regarde la télé, une grosse bétise


----------



## poildep (2 Septembre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Nouveu studio (avec balcon et baignoire : deux rêves enfin realisés) dans nouvelle ville (montpellier) pour nouvelles études commencant par un nouveu stage (neuropediatre) ; en attente d'un imac G5 (nouveau aussi).
> 
> moi trés content !


 nouvelle vie quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Nouveu studio (avec balcon et baignoire : deux rêves enfin realisés) dans nouvelle ville (montpellier) pour nouvelles études commencant par un nouveu stage (neuropediatre) ; en attente d'un imac G5 (nouveau aussi).
> 
> moi trés content !



Toi être heureux quoi!


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Nouveu studio (avec balcon et baignoire : deux rêves enfin realisés) dans nouvelle ville (montpellier) pour nouvelles études commencant par un nouveu stage (neuropediatre) ; en attente d'un imac G5 (nouveau aussi).
> 
> moi trés content !



 Belle fac que celle de Montpelier... près de tout en fait, de la mer, etc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2004)

????????????????????That's the question ???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

Euh, moi là, je fais des bisous aux copines et je donne des coups de boule aux copains !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi là, je fais des bisous aux copines et je donne des coups de boule aux copains !




ok je leur laisse les bisous, et je prends les points!!
non pas que je me permette de me considérer comme un copain, loin de moi cette idée !!
mais je suis super preneur en points, remarque si tu as quelques copines en passant je suis preneur aussi


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Septembre 2004)

Bin là j'lis toutes vos ânneries, j'me fends bien la poire et j'ai couché mes monstres.

A MOI LA NUIT !!!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bin là j'lis toutes vos ânneries, j'me fends bien la poire et j'ai couché mes monstres.
> 
> A MOI LA NUIT !!!



et que comptes tu faire de cette nuit ??!!??  :mouais:


----------



## iTof (2 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bin là j'lis toutes vos ânneries, j'me fends bien la poire et j'ai couché mes monstres.
> 
> A MOI LA NUIT !!!



moi aussi, les p'tits loups sont couchés (merci l'école   ) et ma douce se love dans le canapé...  :love:  et je vous lis avec délice...  :love:  :love:  Allez un peu de zic et puis MacGé


----------



## mado (2 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, les p'tits loups sont couchés (merci l'école   ) et ma douce se love dans le canapé...  :love:  et je vous lis avec délice...  :love:  :love:  Allez un peu de zic et puis MacGé



presque pareil. et c'est bien....


----------



## theozdevil (2 Septembre 2004)

je plume une souris


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> je plume une souris


 Angie !
 Surveille ton petit frère !
 Faut pas le laisser seul avec la Kriek !


----------



## iTof (2 Septembre 2004)

ben, y'en a beaucoup qui dorment, non ? Le thread de la nuit est ouvert ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> je plume une souris


Je souris à plumes _(mais pas à poils, c'est pour ça qu'on les appelle chauve-souris)_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Je sais pas et vous vous en êtes où?    :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2004)

j'ai écris avec la tête et vais aller me coucher


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai écris avec la tête et vais aller me coucher



Pas trop de marques...    :rose:

Bonne Nuit Nephou  :love:

et je bricole mes photos..


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2004)

à toi aussi


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Belle fac que celle de Montpelier... près de tout en fait, de la mer, etc...



L'oeuf, le Bastide, le Fontenoy, etc.


----------



## iTof (3 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'oeuf, le Bastide, le Fontenoy, etc.



Castelnau et ses plages pour faire du beach...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Buenas noches a todo el mundo!


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Buenas noches a todo el mundo!


 Buenas noches macloba !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

je voudrais dormir et ne jamais me réveiller


----------



## poildep (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais dormir et ne jamais me réveiller


ah... 
si tu y arrives il vaut mieux que tu fasses de beaux rêves


----------



## lumai (3 Septembre 2004)

Je commence une journée qui s'annonce bien et qui précède un week-end qui s'annonce encore meilleur !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah...
> si tu y arrives il vaut mieux que tu fasses de beaux rêves


c'est pas gagné


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

je bosse !!!

enfin pas la tout de suite, mais avant et après "la tout de suite" je bosse


----------



## theozdevil (3 Septembre 2004)

Je me flagele 

 J'AI PAS EU MA DISPENSE EN ELECTRONIQUE BWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:rose:


----------



## tatouille (3 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je me flagele
> 
> J'AI PAS EU MA DISPENSE EN ELECTRONIQUE BWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:rose:



faut quoi comme justificatif pour etre dispensé d'elec pas de bras ?
un cerveau avec un neurone sans synapse ?

     

allez fait chauffer ton fer et tes plaques Labdec ton Oscilloscope 
et zou  ha Le théorème de Thévenin-Norton ses calculs d'imaginaire
ses divisions à n'en plus finir 

   

un jeu quand tu t'emmerdes décharger un condo dans le dos de ton voisin 
avec ca t'es dispensé du cours au moins     



ce que je fais ? bah comme toujours ds le bar je raconte des conneries


----------



## tatouille (3 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais dormir et ne jamais me réveiller



tu ouvres le gaz avant de te coucher


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu ouvres le gaz avant de te coucher


Pour que le p'tit dej' soit prêt à son reveil ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je bosse !!!
> 
> enfin pas la tout de suite, mais avant et après "la tout de suite" je bosse


 Pareil !


----------



## theozdevil (3 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> faut quoi comme justificatif pour etre dispensé d'elec pas de bras ?
> un cerveau avec un neurone sans synapse ?
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah il ne me manque que deux points pour avoir 60%

 puis jen ais deja fais des comme sa mais on ma jamais sorti du cours mais c bien marrant de les voir sauter a caus e du ju


 Et non je ne suis pas sadique


----------



## Anonyme. (3 Septembre 2004)

pause miniflood avant de retourner à l'usine :love:


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

bah en fait la au moment ou je vous écrit ces quelques mots, je passiente tranquillement, avant d'aller chez le dentiste !!   
si quelqu'un veut prendre ma place il aura droit à une tournée de coups d'boule !!


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> *Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?*


 Attends, je me renseigne.


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et que si on continuait comme ça la boite ne passait pas novembre._


 
  :mouais:
  Et si vous arrêtez la boite a des chances 

  :rose: confus confus confus


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Si on continuait à quatre *avec du boulot pour trois* !



et si vous foutiez le patron dehors et que rachetiez la boite !! ça vous fait un de moins   

non je dit une connerie la ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Là, je fais dans la distribution de  *pruneaux* jusqu'à épuisement du stock! :casse:  :love: :casse:


----------



## Macounette (3 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de voir les images de la prise d'otage à Beslan.  L'image d'un papa qui tenait dans ses bras son enfant mort, ça fait mal à voir  Comment peut-on faire ça à des enfants..... ?!!? :hein:


----------



## iTof (3 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir les images de la prise d'otage à Beslan.  L'image d'un papa qui tenait dans ses bras son enfant mort, ça fait mal à voir  Comment peut-on faire ça à des enfants..... ?!!? :hein:



bordel de bordel mais on vit où ?


----------



## Zheng He (3 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de poster un message sur "G5 bi 2,5 alors ?!", les infos je les regarde plus c'est que des horreurs et çà m'empêche de dormir.


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir les images de la prise d'otage à Beslan.  L'image d'un papa qui tenait dans ses bras son enfant mort, ça fait mal à voir  Comment peut-on faire ça à des enfants..... ?!!? :hein:


Vois-tu MAcounette... Je crois que Le MOnde marche à l'envers, sur la tête.
Je viens juste de terminer mon boulot, il faut que je rentre...
Et quand je rentre chez moi, je me demande encore ce qu'il va nous tomber sur la tête... 

Malgré tout je m'efforce de garder le sourire pour ma famille et les gens que je soigne...
:rose:

Bonne soirée à Toi :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2004)

Surtout fait bien le plein... et revient nous en forme.

_neph' toujours au boulot_


----------



## Macounette (3 Septembre 2004)

Heureusement qu'il y a ce forum... :love: :love: :love: chaque personne se fait un petit coin de paradis là où il peut, le mien c'est sur le Net... distance de ceux que j'aime oblige.  merci de vos messages. :love:


----------



## iTof (3 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y a ce forum... :love: :love: :love: chaque personne se fait un petit coin de paradis là où il peut, le mien c'est sur le Net... distance de ceux que j'aime oblige.  merci de vos messages. :love:



Macounette, quand je vois/lis/entends des choses comme ça, je regarde mes gosses et ... je me dis "allez-y les petits loups, avec ce que l'on vous laisse, battez-vous pour changer ça". En pensant que j'ai une part de lâcheté très certainement...


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

je chat avec tibomong4, macmarc0 sur iChat


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Je cherche des mots rigolos à mettre dans mon premier petit texte pour le thread d'avec la tête 
C'est épuisant!   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je chat avec tibomong4, macmarc0 sur iChat



Tu joues au chat ou à la souris


----------



## kitetrip (3 Septembre 2004)

je regarde sur www.mappy.fr un itinéraire pour aller à Lezay :mouais:  (79)


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2004)

je viens de trouver une photo de MAckie qui se cache derrière un G5...


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

Ouarrff !!! 
 Trop fort, macelene !


----------



## poildep (4 Septembre 2004)

il a essayé de se déguiser en iPod pour passer inaperçu ?


----------



## Spyro (4 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je fais plein de trucs qui vont faire que je vais me coucher super tard alors que je voudrais me lever tôt pour aller à lapeulexpo demain  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme. (4 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouver une photo de MAckie qui se cache derrière un G5...



[air méfiant] :mouais:

N'est-ce pas un peu antithétique de voir à la fois Mackie et le mot "éducation" sur la même photo ?


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2004)

Je cherche le chemin le moins bouché pour aller porte de versailles... :love:


----------



## iTof (4 Septembre 2004)

là, je bouboule et je regarde viamimiche pour aller en Chartreuse... au vert... ou plutôt aux verres de bouteilles tout le WE... Prochain sera pour Lumai "toute en rose"


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2004)

je floode à la place de mackie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je floode à la place de mackie





Non pas possible? Comment fais-tu


----------



## semac (4 Septembre 2004)

je chat sur iChat... et ensuite je pars au bord de la mer !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je chat sur iChat... et ensuite je pars au bord de la mer !!



Veinard!   De quel côté?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

je soigne mon isolation, putain marre de travailler au soleil


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

J'attend une ou deux réponses


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Veinard!   De quel côté?


 Si c'est le plus proche, c'est Saint-Malo !


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

Alors macloba, on floode ?


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

Là, je floode et je chat sur pommedindon !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

Salut,Macmarco! 


			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Alors macloba, on floode ?


 

C'est quoi,ça? Floode?


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Salut,Macmarco!
> 
> 
> C'est quoi,ça? Floode?


 Le flood, c'est quand tu accumule des posts pour le plaisir d'accumuler !  
 Globalcut pourrait te donner des cours !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le flood, c'est quand tu accumule des posts pour le plaisir d'accumuler !
> Globalcut pourrait te donner des cours !



Merci pour l'info, Macmarco!  

Alors,je peux dire que je floode pas vraiment?! :rose:
Je poste pour m'occuper,m'amuser,parler avec vous et avec moi-même parfois... Comme hier soir dans le train :rose:


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info, Macmarco!


 



> Alors,je peux dire que je floode pas vraiment?! :rose:
> Je poste pour m'occuper,m'amuser,parler avec vous et avec moi-même parfois... Comme hier soir dans le train :rose:


 Mmmmmmhhhh.... Pas sûr...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmhhhh.... Pas sûr...


Comment ça t'es pas sûr? Tu me crois pas? 
Sincèrement j'ai pas menti, j'ai du plaisir à poster avec vous tous!  
OK! Je floode un peu mais seulement quand je me parle :rose:


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça t'es pas sûr? Tu me crois pas?
> Sincèrement j'ai pas menti, j'ai du plaisir à poster avec vous tous!
> OK! Je floode un peu mais seulement quand je me parle :rose:


 Maaiiiiiissss, t'emballe pas ! 
 C'est pas une critique ! 
 Je le fais bien, moah !...


----------



## Spyro (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Alors,je peux dire que je floode pas vraiment?! :rose:
> Je poste pour m'occuper,m'amuser,parler avec vous et avec moi-même parfois...


Non ça, ça s'appelle "poster dans le bar".
C'est autorisé dans le bar 

La preuve:


----------



## Spyro (4 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je fais plein de trucs qui vont faire que je vais me coucher super tard alors que je voudrais me lever tôt pour aller à lapeulexpo demain  :rateau:


Là ménan je reviens de l'Apple Expo où j'étais crevé par la privation de sommeil de ces derniers jours, (ainsi que par la marche ardue que j'avais du faire ce matin et qui en plus s'est révélée inutile) et où, errant comme un zombie apathique, j'ai traîné ma triste carcasse entre quelques stands qui ne m'ont guère sorti de ma torpeur. Et je force à peine le trait  :rateau: 

J'aurais mieux fait de rester couché ! Et c'est ce que je ferai demain !
Vous allez me dire: y a pas d'Apple Expo demain.
Eh bien raison de plus pour rester couché !


----------



## theozdevil (4 Septembre 2004)

je revien du travail ou jais été arselé par des touristes BBBBBAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH

 j'ai la haine sur eux si sa continue je vais en tuer quelque un...


----------



## mado (4 Septembre 2004)

retour de plage. la méditerranée pendant un été indien c'est superbe. une mer toute vaguelée, quasiment à la même tempéture que l'air; et puis entre vendredi et un lundi de boulot ça prend encore une autre dimension. 12 ans que j'habite par là, et c'est toujours magique. 
enie de cuisiner maintenant. un repas de prolongement d'été, toujours : tartare de tomate, gratin de figues au fromage de chèvre et peut-être du poisson. une bouteille de blanc au frais.
bref, un beau moment.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non ça, ça s'appelle "poster dans le bar".
> C'est autorisé dans le bar
> 
> La preuve:



Tu es gentil Spryo de prendre ma défense   Voilà, un pruneau pour te remercier :casse:


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2004)

certains sont en train de finir une belle journée  , je suis d'astreinte et je m'active avec de la musique pour préparer un dîner frais. 
Rêve de plage et de bains remis à plus tard... en espèrant que cette fin d'été soit encore longtemps "Sompe-tueuse" !!!    

Ah le sud ....      le calme, les cigales encore, les gûepiers aux ailes muliticolores sont partis rejoindre l'Afrique... chercher encore la chaleur de la Vie...

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant je me dis que si j'avais zun marteau...

ça abraserait velu...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je me dis que si j'avais zun marteau...
> 
> ça abraserait velu...


J'ai déjà essayé de poster avec un marteau, je te le déconseille...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2004)

Mais qui parle de poster ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui parle de poster ?


Je n'en ai pas parlé je viens de te dire que j'y arrivais pas avec un marteau


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2004)

je n'ai jamais vu ça ....  8 sujets en recherche  :mouais:  :mouais: 

zon tous disparus de la planète


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

Là? je suis en train de me ronger parce qu'un personne que j'apprécie énormément tire la tête sans raison apparente et sans pouvoir comprendre la situation... :mouais:

Pas glop... ça arrive


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là? je suis en train de me ronger parce qu'un personne que j'apprécie énormément tire la tête sans raison apparente et sans pouvoir comprendre la situation... :mouais:
> 
> Pas glop... ça arrive



Bah une petite kriek et hop, des cerises plein les mirettes.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

Ca va  c'est réglé, mais j'ai bu une Hoegaarden entre temps, pas une Kriek :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2004)

Bon, retour de l'AE.
L'année passée c'était très bien, cette année c'était hallucinant. 

Attendez les photos et vidéos, ça fait peur.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

J'en doute absolument pas :love:

C'est phénoménal, j'ai 4 pellicules 36 vues à faire développer


----------



## Lio70 (5 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, retour de l'AE.
> L'année passée c'était très bien, cette année c'était hallucinant.
> 
> Attendez les photos et vidéos, ça fait peur.


Je me réjouis d'avance! On pourra acheter le DVD sur l'Applestore?  Il ne faut pas oublier dans le générique la mention "Popol Productions remercie la RATP de son aimable participation".

Remets mon bonjour à Silvia. Ravi d'avoir fait votre connaissance! Quand j'y pense, il reste juste un peu moins de 3 mois avant l'AES de Liège. Je sens qu'on va encore battre un record.
 :love:


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2004)

Montage sobre, hein Paul 
Silvia tu lui donnes son p'tit calmant


----------



## ginette107 (5 Septembre 2004)

J'ai hâte de voir vos photos, ça me détendra et ça m'évitera de stresser      à cause de cette put... de soutenance


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2004)

Là, j'attends que cmove édite !


----------



## iTof (5 Septembre 2004)

là, je regarde les photo de Foguenne (    ), à lire mon compteur de bouboule (merci   ) et content car bon WE dans la Chartreuse.
Et dire que j'aurai dû monter à Paris pour tenir un stand sur le salon Midec, j'aurai pu venir vous faire coucou... les glandes     
enfin bref, ravi de pouvoir mettre des visages sur des victimes de coup de bouboule


----------



## ginette107 (5 Septembre 2004)

là, j'écoute des gens joyeux qui chantent ds la rue "Colchiques dans les prés, fleurissent  fleurissent ...." 
Vous l'avez en tête maintenant  ... nah chacun son tour :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2004)

Je termine de changer ma signature...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je me réjouis d'avance! On pourra acheter le DVD sur l'Applestore?  Il ne faut pas oublier dans le générique la mention "Popol Productions remercie la RATP de son aimable participation".
> 
> Remets mon bonjour à Silvia. Ravi d'avoir fait votre connaissance! Quand j'y pense, il reste juste un peu moins de 3 mois avant l'AES de Liège. Je sens qu'on va encore battre un record.
> :love:



Coucou. 
Alors, terrible cette AE, non?   
C'est vrai que ça ira vite d'ici à l'AES Belge.


----------



## Lio70 (5 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca va  c'est réglé, mais j'ai bu une Hoegaarden entre temps, pas une Kriek :love:


Je viens d'aller me prendre 2 Kriek chez le pakistanais du quartier. Bues à votre santé à tou(te)s. Angie, j'espère que tu es bien rentrée à Han.


----------



## macelene (6 Septembre 2004)

L'été se prolonge encore, les vignes sont pleines à craquer de grappes rouge foncé, les cigales sont encore là...
Bonne Nuit à tous.

Merci de nous avoir fait participer à l'Apple Expo avec vos galeries de photos...   

I :love: MacGé


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> L'été se prolonge encore, les vignes sont pleines à craquer de grappes rouge foncé, les cigales sont encore là...
> Bonne Nuit à tous.
> 
> Merci de nous avoir fait participer à l'Apple Expo avec vos galeries de photos...
> ...



Je me prépare à aller me coucher après une journée grillade à l'ombre avec des copains de toujours terminée par un opéra pour enfants (enfin c'était pas interdit aux adultes, quand même  ) : l'arche de Noé de Britten dans un priéuré roman en face cu Canigou (plutôt voilé ces jours-ci d'ailleurs). En prime, en contrepoint aux chants, les séquences d'un petit film en N&B superbe : une famille sur les étants, le déluge et le soleil qui revient à la fin et avec le flamenco.

Nous dirons donc, une bien belle journée comme on espère en voir encore souvent.  

PS Comme dirait Macelene, le sud, ça a du bon   ceci dit, je n'ai pas vu de guêpiers cette année : pas pris le temps d'aller les chercher.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Tantôt je surfe, tantôt je zappe les chaînes de la TV


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2004)

Moi, je suis disponible pour mes ami(e)s qui voudraient discuter un peu !


----------



## Zheng He (6 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde et bon début de semaine, je vois qu'il y à pas mal de couche tard. Là je viens d'arriver au boulot et je me détends 5 minutes avant de commencer.


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Au kazou._


 Bon, et alors ?  on attend tes impressions, est-ce que cas il y avait ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Là j'attends.
> 
> Ce matin j'ai emmené au boulot *Chico et Bouboule©.*
> _Au kazou._




 euh ...t'attends quoi avec tes potes ...?   

 :hein: 

Moi j'essai de ne plus penser à ma fille en larmes, de me faire un café (la flemme ...qui veut bien m'en faire un ...? ), et j'essaie enfin de finir un truc pour une cops qui attend après moi !  :rose: (j'espère terminer le faire-part _avant_le mariage !!!   )


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Là je vais aller petit-déjeuner en attendant que la deuxième série de photos soit sur mon iDisk.
Ces photos sont déjà, comment dire, sérieuses...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais aller petit-déjeuner en attendant que la deuxième série de photos soit sur mon iDisk.
> Ces photos sont déjà, comment dire, sérieuses...


Ah ok alors moi j'attend que le modo au bonnet improbable finisse son petit-dèj


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ces photos sont déjà, comment dire, sérieuses...


 Jolie expression, Popaul, de nature à attirer la foule des amateurs de télé-réalité* sur ton site.  Faut réserver ?  

 * télé-réalité : étymologiquement, la réalité vue de loin. Exemple : l'apple-expo vue de Perpignan


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais aller petit-déjeuner en attendant que la deuxième série de photos soit sur mon iDisk.
> Ces photos sont déjà, comment dire, sérieuses...



Je piaffe d'impatience


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...qui veut bien m'en faire un ...?)


Combien de sucres ?


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Septembre 2004)

Oui. Excusez-moi, je préparais un kfé pour Lorna...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant ???


et bien je rentre de congés, branche mon Pda et m'aperçois qu'il a totalement effacé sa mémoire (envolés de l'agenda rendez-vous et autres réunions, disparus les notes de services corrigées cet été....) bref la belle vie : j'attends que les gens se manifestent pour me rappeler une réunion ("Qu'est-ce tu fabriques, on t'attend pour la réunion depuis 10 minutes ???"), un boulot à faire ("Vous n'oubliez pas mes affiches pour demain, n'est-ce pas ?"). 

Allez, un p'tit café ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

Là je poste des liens vers cette nouvelle galerie...
Il y a quelques photos exceptionnelles.  
C'est par ici que ça se passe.  

La remise du Trophée "Points disco" à Basmann. 






L'AEMétro... 






et bien plus...


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La remise du Trophée "Points disco" à Basmann.



Plus jamais ca ! :affraid:  :affraid:
Le gini, c'est trop crade, ca m'a foutu mal au crane pour tout le WE


----------



## iTof (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Plus jamais ca ! :affraid:  :affraid:
> Le gini, c'est trop crade, ca m'a foutu mal au crane pour tout le WE


ouah, comme j'suis déçu ! J'm'imaginais un hard gamerz avec le fût de bière en perf' et tout !!!


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

C'était le cas iTof, avec BackCat on prenait gentiment notre sirop (Pinte 50CL de Leffe pression) quand l'équipe des bwana macgé m'a sauté dessus et m'a offert cet immondice


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'était le cas iTof, avec BackCat on prenait gentiment notre sirop (Pinte 50CL de Leffe pression) quand l'équipe des bwana macgé m'a sauté dessus et m'a offert cet immondice


C'est ça, c'est ça.

On fait plus le fier devant l'évidence, hein ??!!!!    

On réfute les preuves en arguant une sombre histoire de violation...Classique...


----------



## iTof (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'était le cas iTof, avec BackCat on prenait gentiment notre sirop (Pinte 50CL de Leffe pression) quand l'équipe des bwana macgé m'a sauté dessus et m'a offert cet immondice


ouas, tu m'rassures. Allez, dès que je peux te bouler, j'y vais. Forcer qqn à boire du Gini... devant témoin et sur photo. Metallica et Gini, c'est un peu comme Lorie et cognac, non ???


----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2004)

Je reviens de vacances et qu'est ce que je découvre dans ma boîte? 
723 messages, dont les 3/4 de spams


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ouas, tu m'rassures. Allez, dès que je peux te bouler, j'y vais. Forcer qqn à boire du Gini... devant témoin et sur photo. Metallica et Gini, c'est un peu comme Lorie et cognac, non ???



A peu pres ouais  

J'ai bu cul sec pour pas souffrir trop longtemps


----------



## turnover (6 Septembre 2004)

je tapote sur mon clavier ...
 Dur la question. T'en as pas une autre ?


----------



## Malkovitch (6 Septembre 2004)

Dis donc Bass, faut que tu décroches du Mac un peu, t'as une paire d'oeils... inquiétante.   :rateau: 

N'accuse pas le Gini, ça donne des piles à ton sex pas les yeux qui piquent.


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2004)

je suis en train de me bourrer de sandwiches Lina's (tiens, il reste un crumble aussi)


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2004)

La je vais aller voir la reaction de mon pere quand il trouvera plein de panneau chez lui pour decouvrir qu'il part demain au Canada avec ma mere pour 2 semaines. :love: :love:


----------



## iTof (6 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La je vais aller voir la reaction de mon pere quand il trouvera plein de panneau chez lui pour decouvrir qu'il part demain au Canada avec ma mere pour 2 semaines. :love: :love:


Là je viens de lire que Bassman va entrer à l'Olympe de MacGé   . J'ai un pote qui revient du Canada (partie anglophone) : top, merveilleux, géant, ... sauf la bouffe... Du saumon frais en hamburger avec du ketchup, du roti d'élan avec du ketchup, ... dis leur de prendre de la vache qui rit ou un camping gaz !!! Mais souhaite leurs pleins de belles choses.

Là-bis : je vais sur opodo.com... et je pleure...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Laisse le sexe envahir ton esprit._
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu voulais pas plutôt dire "mets des band'lettes à ton esprit pour qu'il ne déborde pas trop" ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais pas plutôt dire "mais des band'lettes à ton esprit pour qu'il ne déborde pas trop" ?



C'est donc pour ça que tu portes un turban de 28 m entouré autour de ton crane supermoumoute ???


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc pour ça que tu portes un turban de 28 m entouré autour de ton crane supermoumoute ???


Non ca c'est pour pendant


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2004)

En ce qui me concerne je viens jeter un coup d'½il sur MacGé car j'ai pas eu le temps de la journée !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Septembre 2004)

Là, je mate les tofs de Paris un peu partout sur les .Mac :love: :love: :love:

Merveilleux travail, merci à Popol et aux autres totographes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Là-bis : je vais sur opodo.com... et je pleure...



Et moi ce sera au dodo1pointc'est-tout. :rose:


----------



## iTof (6 Septembre 2004)

là je regarde le reportage sur Arte des gamins des rues à Bucarest : c'est top délire, y parle pas de mac, mais par contre tu te demande quand même ce qu'elle a cette p... de Terre à foirer... C'est de l'hallu, j'aurai appris ce qu'est l'aurolac : un super coup pour la snifette, merci les gamins... et toi, t'a quel âge ? 8 ans, ouah, et tu feras quoi plus tard ?   :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là je regarde le reportage sur Arte des gamins des rues à Bucarest : c'est top délire, y parle pas de mac, mais par contre tu te demande quand même ce qu'elle a cette p... de Terre à foirer... C'est de l'hallu, j'aurai appris ce qu'est l'aurolac : un super coup pour la snifette, merci les gamins... et toi, t'a quel âge ? 8 ans, ouah, et tu feras quoi plus tard ?   :hein:



Très plaisant en effet, surtout le décalage entre les cris des mômes et mes conneries futiles disséminées un peu partout.   

_pensif_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

Là... Je suis pas fatigué... et je crois bien que je vais aller me mettre une Mort Subite au frais... J'ai soif.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2004)

rien de très sexy, j'arrive au boulot et je vais entamer une nouvelle journée de travail !


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Les questions métaphysiques, à cette heure-ci, c'est usant.  En plus, je ne peux même pas plagier Pierre Dac :

 "aux questions fondamentales : qui sommes-nous ? d'où venons-nous, où allons- nous ? je réponds : je suis moi, je viens de chez moi et j'y retourne"

 vu que je ne peux décemment pas retourner chez moi tout de suite : ça ferait mauvais effet au boulot. 

 Finalement, je vais aller me prendre un café, ça c'est à ma portée.


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de me bourrer de sandwiches Lina's (tiens, il reste un crumble aussi)



Es-tu certain que tout va bien ????    

Et taligne ?? tu y penses ??


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Moi je bande comme un salaud après avoir pris l'ascenseur avec elle


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je bande comme un salaud après avoir pris l'ascenseur avec elle


 Fait gaffe, le priapisme est une vraie maladie.

 "_Le malade doit donc consulter rapidement un médecin sinon il risque sa virilité  !._"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe, le priapisme est une vraie maladie.
> 
> "_Le malade doit donc consulter rapidement un médecin sinon il risque sa virilité  !._"



Pas besoin  de consulter ! suffit de mater quelques secondes la femme de mon prof


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin  de consulter ! suffit de mater quelques secondes la femme de mon prof


 Quelques secondes et c'est réglé? Effectivement ce n'est pas un priapisme 
 T'as un calcif de rechange?


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

je devise de vive voix tel un viset* et non de visu parlant de ce qui nous vise avec une amie. 


* communement appelé pigeon


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelques secondes et c'est réglé? Effectivement ce n'est pas un priapisme
> T'as un calcif de rechange?



disons qu'en qql secondes ta libido et les effets qui vont avec  :love:  disparaissent pour une heure, garanti ou recommencer


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

Je sors du fond du couloir (si si, c'est vraiment au fond du couloir) et me disant que ma chemise verte est assortie à la déco  de ces toilettes :rateau:

Macelene, ce midi c'est disette : réunion impromptue de 12 h 30 à 14 h 30 puis RDV à 15 heures :rateau:


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je sors du fond du couloir (si si, c'est vraiment au fond du couloir) et me disant que ma chemise verte est assortie à la déco  de ces toilettes :rateau:
> 
> Macelene, ce midi c'est disette : réunion impromptue de 12 h 30 à 14 h 30 puis RDV à 15 heures :rateau:



Le vert c pas top pour le teint    

Un bon Coca © et ça ira 

Bonne journée 
moi aussi je vais filer ..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le vert c pas top pour le teint ...



Moi je trouve qu'il me va bien...


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Septembre 2004)

J'me prends le chou avec le service téléphonie de la boîte où j'interviens....  


Pas facile la maintenance...


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Se prendre le choux derriere un concombre, c'est pas top non ?


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Se prendre le choux derriere un concombre, c'est pas top non ?


Tant que l'on est prévenu.....


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Se prendre le choux derriere un concombre, c'est pas top non ?


 
 C'est se prendre le chou DEVANT un concombre qui est dangereux  :rose


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve qu'il me va bien...


quand t'es épluché   t'es tout blanc...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2004)

Là? j'attends que la machine me permette de bouler    :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> quand t'es épluché   t'es tout blanc...



Ok, pour toi j'enléve le masque macelene..  :love:    :rose:


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ok, pour toi j'enléve le masque macelene.. :love:  :rose:


on va peut être à la même réunion de parents d'élèves...  le 10 septembre ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on va peut être à la même réunion de parents d'élèves...  le 10 septembre ???



Chere macelene (je peux t'appeller "chere" ?) tu me reconnaitras sans difficulté, j'ai la marque du maillot, pardon, du masque sur le visage...     :love:  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Chere macelene (je peux t'appeller "chere" ?) tu me reconnaitras sans difficulté, j'ai la marque du maillot, pardon, du masque sur le visage...    :love:  :rose:


 Tiens ca me rappelle Chabat en Don Diego:


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rien de très sexy



Il suffit de peu de choses pour que ça le devienne. Commence par tomber le futal...


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ca me rappelle Chabat en Don Diego:


Rhoooooooooooooo     
si c 'est ça je me cache, trop la honte


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ca me rappelle Chabat en Don Diego:




Mouahahaha.. je garde précieusement pour mon prochain avatar      
(coupd'B à suivre)
_
Mouarfff j'étais en train de l'imaginer avec la marque du maillot (string ?) sur le visage !!!      :rose:  :rateau:_


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Excellent JPMiss   Ca me rappelle les nuls, tient ce soir je me remet l'integrule


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_


 ah...


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_


TU VAS AVOIR DU TEMPS LIBRE :rose:


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> TU VAS AVOIR DU TEMPS LIBRE :rose:


tu perds pas le nord toi !


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Pourquoi il crie comme ca ???


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_


 
 Ouek :affraid: c'est quoi cette histoire????

 De mon coté je viens d'avoir a l'instant une super proposition pour alller bosser a Nice :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto, il faut raison garder... tu ne peux te laisser virer comme ça.. ton boss sait il que tu es dans le carré VIP de MacG ??? non ?? .. bon.. passes le moi...


----------



## lumai (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_


  
_Au moins tu pourras attaquer le second tome de Roberto et Pepita..._


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Est ce qu'il sait aussi que tu cotoies LA superstar de macgé qui se dirige vers l'olympe ???


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_



Ah... m... :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... m... :rose:



Tu voulais dire "Ah... mince" ?


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

Mon aiguille de boussole se calme. :rose:

*Roberto* avec le talent que tu as je ne me fais aucun soucis... 

Là, c'est la sortie de l'anonymat ..   :love:

Bon c qd la sortie de Roberto et Pépita dans les bacs de la Flac ??   

PS: à propos Monsieur le Concombre masqué vous avez un MP ....


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Mais elle ne cache plus ses grandes tirades amoureuses qu'elle envoi a nombre des macgéens


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_



Déjà en retraite ?   

Tu vas avoir du temps pour ton potager main'nant.   

C'est quoi l'adresse de la boîte qu'on postule ?


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle ne cache plus ses grandes tirades amoureuses qu'elle envoi a nombre des macgéens


 heu non pas du tout ...  mais alors pas du tout     

c'est juste une demande de ....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Virer quelqu'un parce qu'on n'apprécie pas ses posts sur macgé je trouve ça petit !


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Virer quelqu'un parce qu'on n'apprécie pas ses posts sur macgé je trouve ça petit !


 Surtout qu'il l'a dit qu'une fois que son patron etait un con, c'est tout


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Virer quelqu'un parce qu'on n'apprécie pas ses posts sur macgé je trouve ça petit !



Les prudhommes directe !!


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les prudhommes directe !!


 Avec Roberto ils ont plutot interet a pas l'etre, prude


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

Il pourra l'inviter à la remise de son alphart pis de le faire virer par le videur.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il pourra l'invitre à la remise de son alphart pis de le faire vire par le videur.


 Ca joue sur 5 cordes mais ca s'exprime pas bien en francais  

 Vive la 4 cordes


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca joue sur 5 cordes mais ca s'exprime pas bien en francais
> 
> Vive la 4 cordes


  c'est ma faute à moi si le e et le r sont l'un à côté de l'autre sur le clavier ? 

  


 (sinon j'avoue tout : je suis bi : j'ai aussi une quatre cordes électro-acc)


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

> bassman : Tu vois que mon français est intelligible


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> > bassman : Tu vois que mon français est intelligible


 Ben ca reste toujours mieux qu'un guitariste, mais pas autant qu'un 4 cordeux


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca reste toujours mieux qu'un guitariste, mais pas autant qu'un 4 cordeux


la tu prends des risques avec les guitaristes


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

J'aime prendre des risques :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'aime prendre des risques :love:


 Tu la connais celle-là ?
 conversation entendue
 "tu donnes un coup de pied dans une poubelle y'a cinq guitaristes qui tombent"


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu la connais celle-là ?
> conversation entendue
> "tu donnes un coup de pied dans une poubelle y'a cinq guitaristes qui tombent"


 ouais, ben tu vois, l'humour des guitariste est bien plus raffiné que le votre


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de me faire virer !


 
   C'est vraiment trop injuste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Bon t'as le temps de les mettre en ligne ces fonds d'écran alors ?_


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


cool ! C'est celui qui va te propulser au sommet !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Y a des semaines insipides qui rejoignent vite-fait l'imposant cortège transparent du temps oublié qui s'accumule, gageons que celle-ci brillera au contraire au firmament des souvenirs qui restent...



Roberto, ça c'est de la prémonition !!! (ou serait ce plutôt un pressentiment ??) ...     :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> voi sa signature


 au fait... tu travailles pour l'office du tourisme de marseilles toi ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> au fait... tu travailles pour l'office du tourisme de marseilles toi ?



J'avais lu "l'oriffice du tourisme" ...  :rose:  :rose:   

J'avais trouvé ça trés sympa "Le mouvement de Liberation des cigales", mais en regardant avec un oeil différent aujourd'hui (qui a dit "à jeun" ??   ) Bref, finalement, t'as raison Nephou, c'est une pitin de pub pour l'office de tourisme des Bouches du Rhones... on a assez d'Allemands en short et de Parisien en gogette en définitif.. zou.. je modifie ma signature...

C'est quoi le site de l'office du tourisme de Lausanne ??


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

c'est moins fun il est vrai  ​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Je fais mon premier devoir :/


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

Quand tout va bien tu ne t'en aperçois pas...   c'est plutôt  

Mais des jours où tout déconne alors là tu sens passer la pillule....
Je croyais pouvoir rejoindre mes pénates à l'heure...
Et bien non, *une urgence, *et tout fout le camp... 
C'est la Vie....  je sais, mais des fois ça me gonffle..

Allez à plus  :love: On va en sauver un de plus tout de même  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...


Décidément des fois y a pas assez de coups dans cette boulafacett'  :love:


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Là je me casse, pas une seconde de plus dans ce Titanic !!!!*_



Allez les musicos, une aubade pour le Titanic, SVP.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Tient y'en a plein des affiches Aubades dans le bureau   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2004)

Les sucettes Decaux (abribus) ? Elles sont pas mal, je trouve


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

bonne soirée à toi 
t'as raison, l'amour de ta femme vaut sans doute tous les boulots du monde !


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Localisation: Nantes





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends que ma femme soit revenue de sa promenade destressante de mère au foyer et je mettrais mon vieux short mes vieilles Reebok et mon T-shirt fétiche du 7ème BCA pour aller courir, parcours habituel : _Guisth'au - Calvaire - Bouffay - Château - Gare - Tour du jardin des Plantes - Lycée Clemenceau - Cathédrâle - Pilori - Calvaire (!)..._


Je connais pas la géographie de la région, tu passes aussi par la digue ?


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

j'ai dis "SANS DOUTE" ! j'en sais rien en fait


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Que diable sais-tu de l'amour de *MA* femme ???_


par contre tu vas encore passer dans la rue de ton job non ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

J'picole pas mal la, tout seul comme un con. Parait que l'alcool aide a oublier, on verra demain

La bouteille de vodka a pas resisté, j'attaque le rhum


----------



## iTof (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends que ma femme soit revenue de sa promenade destressante de mère au foyer et je mettrais mon vieux short mes vieilles Reebok et mon T-shirt fétiche du 7ème BCA pour aller courir, parcours habituel : _Guisth'au - Calvaire - Bouffay - Château - Gare - Tour du jardin des Plantes - Lycée Clemenceau - Cathédrâle - Pilori - Calvaire (!)..._
> 3/4 d'heure. Petit rythme.
> 
> Me vider les nerfs de l'angoisse des jours derniers.
> ...



"chasseur un jour, chasseur toujours"   et pourquoi pas un footing alpin entre Bourg St-Maurice et Vulnix ?   
c'était donc toi le maillon faible sur les 4 ???   
bonne chance et bon rebonds dans la vie


----------



## kamkil (7 Septembre 2004)

Bah là je rassemble des wmv cacaboudin, j'organise un peu de zik et je copie des films sur mon new Maxtor (c'est que c'est un explorateur le coquin, il est passé par orly :love: ). Et je prévois de faire ça le reste de la soirée 
Vais ptet regarder un ptit film pour tuer le temps


----------



## iTof (7 Septembre 2004)

ah, y'a "Minuit dans le jardin du bien et du mal" qui va commencer, @ +


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'picole pas mal la, tout seul comme un con. Parait que l'alcool aide a oublier, on verra demain
> La bouteille de vodka a pas resisté, j'attaque le rhum


C'est tes difficultés de mods UT2004 qui te mettent dans un état pareil ??
Allez un pti frag et ça repart


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est tes difficultés de mods UT2004 qui te mettent dans un état pareil ??
> Allez un pti frag et ça repart


 si c'etait que ca...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Septembre 2004)

Je bois rien, je fume rien ... Je regarde juste les photos de l'AEC en regrettant de ne pas avoir pu y aller   

Vais peut-être aller fumer quelque chose finalement !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> si c'etait que ca...



Tu as rayé l'exemplaire collector en vynil tiré à 1 000 000 d'exemplaires du dernier METALLICA ?


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> si c'etait que ca...


Je sais ce qu'il te faut moi: un NOUNOURS


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

À défaut de faire grand-chose d'autre pour l'instant, je soutiens moralement Bassman.


----------



## Graoully (7 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment même j'averti poliment les modeste mac users que vous êtes qu'il vaut mieux dans l'intéret de tous que :
MACKIE ADMIN EXCLUSIF DES FORUMS SOUS 48 HEURES MAXI  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_



Si ça peut te soulager, moi je viens de me faire larguer au bout de 8 ans de vie commune dont deux de mariage et un enfant :sick:


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Désolé fabien 

 Courage.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Je lis les forums, tout en sirotant un coca


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te soulager, moi je viens de me faire larguer au bout de 8 ans de vie commune dont deux de mariage et un enfant :sick:



Bassou ? te reste de la vodka ?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te soulager, moi je viens de me faire larguer au bout de 8 ans de vie commune dont deux de mariage et un enfant :sick:


 Ben c'est gai cette rentrée...

Moi ça va


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bassou ? te reste de la vodka ?



je la prendrai en intraveineuse alors, je vois que ça pour me soulager


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je la prendrai en intraveineuse alors, je vois que ça pour me soulager


dans ces cas-là y a que la voie orale, le piquant de la'lcool est déjà efficace


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

J'écoute d' la W.M.C.S.F. = WorldMusiCeltSpiritFusion :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de me faire *virer* !_


En plus ce sont des cons !...
Ils t'auraient viré une semaine plus tôt, tu aurais pu venir à l'AE et on t'aurait arraché le blues à coups de décapsuleur 


nb : courage Fabien


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

Pas évident l'emploi, moi j'en cherche et c'est un peu comme qui dirait "la gallère"... :/  

C'est pas évident de garder du courage...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois trop de café. _Saturation de Caféine..._
> 
> 
> Là je viens de me taper un fou-rire avec mon collègue...
> ...


 Bienvenue dans le club des "cafeine addicts" :love:

tout pareil


----------



## poildep (8 Septembre 2004)

là, je me dis que finalement ma vie est pas si mal.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de voir par la fenêtre une su-per-be rousse avec un menton volontaire comme j'ai aimé et avec une robe totalement décolletée dans le dos._
> :love: :love:



c'est vrai que au delà de ton travail, tu perds aussi le trajet jusqu'à ton travail


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois trop de café. _Saturation de Caféine..._
> 
> 
> Là je viens de me taper un fou-rire avec mon collègue...
> Je lui rends ma clef de la boite, pour éviter les _"quiproquos malencontreux"_ (ça va leur manquer : _j'étais le seul ici à utiliser des mots pareils !_), il a convenu que c'était préférable, il a regardé la clef et m'a dit : _"Tu me donneras aussi ta ceinture et tes lacets de chaussure !"_



'tain !! Léon !!  :affraid: 
C'était lui ? On le verra plus ? :sick:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientôt quitté le Club : _*Caféine*, c'est le nom de ma boite !_
> 
> MdR !
> :rateau:


 Moi dans la réalité, le thermos de café y passe vraiment tous les jours, faudrait que je me calme en fait...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans la réalité, le thermos de café y passe vraiment tous les jours, faudrait que je me calme en fait...  :rateau:



Ben ouais parce que l'abus de café ça peut te faire dire des trucs incompréhensibles comme "Narf"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais parce que l'abus de café ça peut te faire dire des trucs incompréhensibles comme "Narf"


quand ça ne va pas je mange toujours un Kinder Bueno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et ...après...ça ne va pas mieux....mais c'est tellement bon cette connerie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Là,j'ai donné tous les pruneaux que je pouvais, quatre seulement :sick:
  Maintenant,je m'en vais voir ailleurs où il y a du soleil.  
  Alors,peut-être à dans 24 heures les floodeuses et les floodeurs 

  Ciao! 
  Bonita noche a todo el mundo!


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2004)

Ah moi c'est plutôt le twix. Ou le Mars (et ça repart), ou les MMs (pas les messages par téléphone, les bonbecs), ou n'importe quoi qui a du chocolat (de préférence au lait), quoique j'ai pas encore essayé en intraveineuse... :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Je discute avec une des personne ici qui aurait été d'une très grande aide. Qu'ils en soient remercié


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> quand ça ne va pas je mange toujours un Kinder Bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand ca ne va pas je regarde la pub TV de Kinder Bueno. Dans la seconde l'image du profil de la petite blonde, de la ceinture aux cheveux et singulièrement à équidistance des deux, me recolle la pèche. Et ca ne fait pas grossir !


----------



## anntraxh (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais parce que l'abus de café ça peut te faire dire des trucs incompréhensibles comme "Narf"


           

oups ...


----------



## lumai (8 Septembre 2004)

là  j'écoute le solo de piano / clavecin (je sais plus) de "riders on a storm" :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je discute avec une des personne ici qui aurait été d'une très grande aide. Qu'ils en soient remercié


Ne me remercie pas va !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> là  j'écoute le solo de piano / clavecin (je sais plus) de "riders on a storm" :love:



si je ne m'abuse, c'est de l'orgue Hammond


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2004)

Eddy Mitchel nous envoi "le cerment du Boogie Woogie" à la radio, pendant ce temps je boucle encore quelques dossiers, dur journée que celle-ci !
pas le temps de me poser 2 mn !
allez encore un petit effort et la journée est bientôt finie, plein les bottes je reste pas ce soir !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais parce que l'abus de café ça peut te faire dire des trucs incompréhensibles comme "Narf"


Ça ne signifie pas "mouchoir?" ?


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne signifie pas "mouchoir?" ?



Mouchoir sil vous plait..

Restons poli  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mouchoir sil vous plait..
> 
> Restons poli  :rateau:



Comme dans "Mademoiselle vous êtes si ***** ******** ****  ** ******, ***-** *** ** ******* ***** *** *** s'il vous plait?"  ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je discute avec une des personne ici qui aurait été d'une très grande aide. Qu'ils en soient remercié



Tu as retrouvé une bassine de rhum ? J'ai rien compris, vous êtes combien là ?    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

et maintenant, là.. je casse un peu de DOC avant l'apéro...


----------



## touba (8 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant, là.. je casse un peu de DOC avant l'apéro...


_"...et tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo"_


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan j'écoute du Mozart. Ça commence comme ça:

_Touba_ mirum spargens sonum


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quand ca ne va pas je regarde la pub TV de Kinder Bueno. Dans la seconde l'image du profil de la petite blonde, de la ceinture aux cheveux et singulièrement à équidistance des deux, me recolle la pèche. Et ca ne fait pas grossir !



Ça dépend il paraît qu'il y a certaines choses qui font perdre ou prendre quelques grammes rien qu'en les regardant !  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend il paraît qu'il y a certaines choses qui font perdre ou prendre quelques grammes rien qu'en les regardant !  :mouais:



Non non le corps caverneux fonctionne selon le principe des vases communicants


----------



## goonie (8 Septembre 2004)

Bah, là je vais me coucher, vu la superbe forme !!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée"...*



Oui on oublie trop souvent la beauté de la science dans nos actes éffreinés


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Du premier on voit dans les voitures les femmes qui remontent leur jupes pour conduire.


Merci mon Dieu pour les toits en plexi dans les bagnoles des nanas (jupe + décolleté si tu as du bol) 

_*j'aime regarder les filles...  *_


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2004)

trois...


----------



## iTof (9 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui on oublie trop souvent la beauté de la science dans nos actes éffreinés


 
> c'est ce qu'il faudrait lui dire  
http://www.telefragged.com/thefatal/hack.jpg




			
				[b a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou][/b]





			
				[b a dit:
			
		

> _Merci mon Dieu pour les toits en plexi dans les bagnoles des nanas (jupe + décolleté si tu as du bol) _
> 
> _*j'aime regarder les filles...  *_


 

_quatre, merci mesdames..._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> _*j'aime regarder les filles...  *_


 *...qui marchent sur la plage, leur poitrine gonflée par le désir de vivre*

(ahhhh la chanson française)


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2004)

je surfe sur des forums de nanas, pour essayer de comprendre ce qu'elles ont dans la tête, et peut-être trouver une recette pour reconquérir la mienne...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là pour me calmer les nerfs et gaspiller un peu l'énergie que j'étouffe je ferais bien un entrainement de boxe française, comme avant, un costaud, un qui t'essoufle te fait mal, te sort de toi-même, des assouplissements continus, du sac, tiens oui : du sac pour claquer, qui se balance, répétés les coups les affiner oublier la fatigue dans l'action, aller de l'avant, être seul à souffrir._


j'suis partant aussi, tu as ta combi ?


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je surfe sur des forums de nanas, pour essayer de comprendre ce qu'elles ont dans la tête, et peut-être trouver une recette pour reconquérir la mienne...


 vaste programme


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2004)

moi j'boule grug


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

Le con ! J'allais oublier d'aller manger !

C'est vraiment une drogue dangereuse le boulot ; un conseil : n'y touchez pas !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment une drogue dangereuse le boulot ; un conseil : n'y touchez pas !



J'ai essayé plus jeune.. ça m'a rendu malade.. depuis j'y touche plus...


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment j'ai du mal aussi, mais comme je mange pas non plus.... :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle termine par :
> _"... J'espère que pour toi *la vis* est belle !"_


 
Elle aurait pu terminer par :
"... _J'espère que pour toi *le vit* est beau !"_


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _..._C'est une bombe bien élevée....


Tu veux dire, gentille, *très* gentille, *très, très* gentille ??......


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

La je regarde mes photos enfin devellopées.
Y'a un peu de tout, mon séjour au ski, les travaux dans mon appart, et quelques superbes couché de soleil pris depuis mon appart. J'attend de les scanner avec impatience dont un qui me fait penser a une mer de feu


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

moi, j'étais entrain de poster un message dans la partie réseau parce que j'ai un ptit problème... donc si y en a qui peuve aller jeter un ptit coup d'oeil ce serait sympatouille !!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On vient de me vacciner : ça marche pas mal.
> :mouais:


Oups ! Je viens de me souvenir de ton précédent message :rose: 

Viens sur la Région Parisienne : on a dejà adopté une "malouine" ! Et puis à l'ANPE du coin, il y a une italienne comme tu les aime ... Quoique je sais pas si elle est italienne .... mais elle a " tout " pour qu'on le pense !


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire, gentille, *très* gentille, *très, très* gentille ??......


 tu veux dire qui se transforme en pizza ??


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi ton coin ?*
> Elle est conseillère ?
> Y z'embauchent pas des chefs de conseillères ?
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:


C'est le 92 (Rueil Malmaison) !
Par contre, je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'elle fait .... Mais elle donnait envie de devenir chômeur  
Le point négatif, c'est qu'il semble y avoir du roulement dans les agences ANPE... Ils savent pas fidéliser le client !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le 92 (Rueil Malmaison) !
> Par contre, je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'elle fait .... Mais elle donnait envie de devenir chômeur
> Le point négatif, c'est qu'il semble y avoir du roulement dans les agences ANPE...



Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "roulement" ...  



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ils savent pas fidéliser le client !



Ah ça c'est sûr ! 
 

Font tout de travers !


----------



## poildep (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


c'est pas avant-hier que tu a posté ça ?  :love:


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2004)

Si si...

_Paroles paroles paroles...._


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Au troisième message peut-être ?_
> C'est une bombe bien élevée.




      

Faut vite que tu retrouves du taff, tu vas pas tenir Roberto !!  :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je surfe sur des forums de nanas, pour essayer de comprendre ce qu'elles ont dans la tête, et peut-être trouver une recette pour reconquérir la mienne...


Très très vaste mission


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2004)

Là... je suis au boulot... j'ai mal à la tête, mal au cou, je manque de sommeil que je n'arrive pas à récupérer depuis Paris...   et j'écoute...

_*One Moment More*

Hold me
Even though I know you're leaving
And show me
All the reasons you would stay
It's just enough to feel your breath on mine
To warm my soul and ease my mind
You've go to hold me and show me love

Give me 
Just one part of you to cling to 
And keep me
Everywhere you are
It's just enough to steal a heart and run
And fade out with the fooling sun

Oh, please don't go
Let me have you just one moment more
Oh, all I need
All I want is just one moment more
You've got to hold me and keep me

Tell me that someday you'll be returning
And maybe
Maybe I'll be here
It's just enough to see a shooting star
To know you're never really far
It's just enough to see a shooting star
To know you're never really gone

Oh, please don't go
Let me have you just one moment more
Oh, all I need
All I want is just one moment more

Oh, please don't go
Let me have you just one moment more
Oh, all I need
All I want is just one moment more
You've got to hold me and maybe I'll believe

So hold me 
Even though I know you're leaving_

Have fun guys...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2004)

je distribue des coups de boule


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je distribue des coups de boule


Tien moi aussi !!!!!!!!


----------



## pixelemon (9 Septembre 2004)

je viens de me tapper la discut' avec FRANSWA et ça s'est somme toute très bien passé, on à même évoqué la possibilité d'investir un bar Nantais pour une bonne soirée macG people dès que nous serons plusieurs, 

et je me gratte les couilles aussi.


----------



## pixelemon (9 Septembre 2004)

p'tain mais tu es partout Franswa


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> p'tain mais tu es partout Franswa


héhéhé !!!  

PS: Tiens j'ai une envie soudaine de me gratter les couilles...


----------



## pixelemon (9 Septembre 2004)

loooooooooooool

ayez j'ai posté mes trois conneries 
bonne nuitée les agneaux


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> loooooooooooool
> 
> ayez j'ai posté mes trois conneries
> bonne nuitée les agneaux


bonuit ;o) pixelemon


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> loooooooooooool
> 
> ayez j'ai posté mes trois conneries
> bonne nuitée les agneaux




fait gaffe, ton avatar perd son string


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

Là, je me dis que je suis bourré et que je devrais pas poster ce soir.
En même temps je m'en branle.
Là je me dis que la nuit ne m'apportera plus rien.
En même temps je m'en branle.
Là je me dis que la vie ne m'apportera plus rien.
'faut que je réfléchisse...


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2004)

Je pense à quelqu'un de très cher qui est parti il y a quelques mois, à une proche d'une amie partie cette nuit, et je maudis ce putain de taff qui en ce moment me prends tout mon temps alors que je voudrai être plus disponible sur iChat pour parler trililiiii et plikiplok...  :sick: 

_'ti coucou et roupoutoux à Fox.  _ (~,~)   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à quelqu'un de très cher qui est parti il y a quelques mois, à une proche d'une amie partie cette nuit, et je maudis ce putain de taff qui en ce moment me prends tout mon temps alors que je voudrai être plus disponible sur iChat pour parler trililiiii et plikiplok... :sick:
> 
> _'ti coucou et roupoutoux à Fox. _(~,~)  :rose:


bon euh...ok..... 


je vois que c'est pas la grosse pêche pour tout le monde. Peut-être faudrait-il poster un peu de bonheur (même du bonheur à pas cher).  

Je commence :
- c'est bientôt le week-end : donc grosse fête pour les mômes de 15 ans et réunions de famille pour les vieux croulants
- il fait presque beau : je vais me faire la rando roller ce soir sur Rouen
- on est tous en vie : faut en profiter
- je suis libre, en bonne santé (pour l'instant) sans une tune (compte dans le négatif), mais ça va.


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon euh...ok.....
> 
> je vois que c'est pas la grosse pêche pour tout le monde. Peut-être faudrait-il poster un peu de bonheur (même du bonheur à pas cher).



C'est pas la déprime, c'est juste un peu chiant, mais bon...


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

je procrastine un max en glandant ici...
ça va encore me couter mon week end avec ces conneries


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2004)

Au boulot. J'attends .... J'attends ..... Ce que c'est chiant quand on a envie de rien faire ......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...
> - il fait presque beau : je vais me faire la rando roller ce soir sur Rouen
> - on est tous en vie : faut en profiter
> - je suis libre, en bonne santé (pour l'instant) sans une tune (compte dans le négatif), mais ça va.



Tu m'as bien remonté le morale sur ce coup là !!!      :hein:   

"Je vais bien tout va bien..."


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2004)

Bilan de la semaine : 2 jours de formation et 3 RDV annulés au *tout dernier moment*... GRRrrrrrr 

 Bon pour positiver un peu : j'aurai le temps de faire mes gateaux ce soir avant de partir en week-end...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as bien remonté le morale sur ce coup là !!!  :hein:
> 
> "Je vais bien tout va bien..."


la prochaine fois je fermerai ma gueule


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

J'viens de faire mon courrier pour Tiscali, bande de voleur


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi c'est marrant, je viens de finir de recopier un bout de texte pour ma doudou qui est de l'autre coté de la planète, et en explorant je tombe ici, je li les derniers posts et je trouve que ça tombe à pic. Donc je vous balance le texte en question (Christiane Singer, 'Les sept nuits de la reine', le même bouquin d'où j'ai tiré ce que j'ai mis en guise de présentation of myself, je ne pense pas qu'elle me fera un procès pour ça... Hein Christiane ? ton livre est super  )


   Etrangement, certains êtres n'ont pas le pouvoir de nous blesser. Leurs manies nous attendrissent, nous agacent un brin mais ne nous font pas souffrir. Nous n'avons pas de plaie à l'endroit où ils viennent frotter, pas de raison de bondir de douleur.
   Ma plaie était d'une autre nature, et jamais Frau Holle ne l'effleura. Ma plaie me faisait souffrir le martyre. Souffrance vaine puisqu'elle finissait toujours par apparaître, celle que j'attendais. Ma mère.
   J'ai compris depuis que ces sillons à vif étaient déjà tracés dans la mémoire de mon corps et que ma mère en avait tout juste ravivé la blessure avec la prescience pour l'emplacement des plaies cachées que n'ont que les êtres proches et les plus aimés.
  ../...
  Tout cela ne faisait pas problème. Restait l'attente.
  Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ma mère n'était pas en mesure d'indiquer à son entourage l'heure et la date de son retour. Elle sortait et voyageait beaucoup. Le lundi prévu pour son arrivée se transformait en mardi, en mercredi ou en jeudi. Même l'heure des repas lui était impossible à respecter. Sur le chauffe-plat, les volailles perdaient leur apprêt, les petits légumes leur mordant ; la glace aux marrons, son dessert préféré, se transformait doucement en une flaque immonde. Pour ce qui est de l'exactitude, rien n'eut raison d'elle, ni les remontrances, ni les larmes, ni l'indifférence feinte. Beaucoup plus tard, lorsqu'elle commença de vieillir, il y eut même un temps où elle redevint presque crédible dans ses promesses mais il n'y eut plus personne pour en prendre vraiment note. Tous les ressorts étaient irrémédiablement détendu et toute tentative de leur faire retrouver leur propriété élastique se révélait vaine. Elle avait trop tiré sur les coeurs.
  En écrivant ces mots, je m'étonne de ce reste d'amertume qui vient d'affleurer. Il m'attendrit presque. Une sensation proche de celle qu'on éprouve lorsque, après la dilapidation d'un héritage, on tient soudain entre les doigts un peigne d'autrefois ou une broche ancienne qu'on avait crus depuis longtemps perdus.
  La naïveté de ces reproches m'apparaît aujourd'hui. N'accomplissait-elle pas ce qu'elle avait à accomplir en nous faisant attendre ? En nous apprenant à passer outre ? A dépasser l'espérance que le salut puisse être la venue et la possession de l'autre ? Ne nous avait-elle pas montré le chemin de vie en nous délivrant de l'obsession qu'elle nous causait à mon père et à moi et en dénouant les liens mêmes de notre duplicité ? Car, ce que nous attendions d'elle n'était pas, bien sûr, qu'elle revienne à l'heure dite mais qu'elle cesse à tout jamais de partir et, nous eût-elle accordé la réalisation de ce rêve, n'eût-elle pas fait de nous ce qu'il y a de plus redoutable, des geôliers ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de faire mon courrier pour Tiscali, bande de voleur


 J'ai même envie de dire plus mais bon, gaffe aux retombées pour macgé


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

Là je suis en train d'émerger avec un café bien costaud pour bien me réveiller...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Septembre 2004)

Là je suis en train de bosser...pour changer...  et je lis vos posts...  je bois aussi de café comme angie et comme bcp de gens dans le monde  !!! et je réfléchis pour la revente d'un partie de mon matos photo...pour acheter un mark II...well...i hope so !!!!


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Maintenant tout de suite je fais... 












...rien


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je lis, je lis, je lis, je souris, je bois mon café en faisant attention de pas tacher ma chemise jaune sobre : _j'ai rendez-vous cet après-midi._
> 
> Bien sapé bien rasé, book revu, du sommeil en retard mais le petit ce matin m'a fait  alors que je disais au grand : _"Bon, on y va ??"_
> 
> ...


Comme c'est mignon !!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## semac (10 Septembre 2004)

Bon là je suis en ligne avec le transporteur qui fait les livraisons chez Habitat, car j'attends un canapé et pas de nouvelles   

je sais bien que tout le monde s'en fout, mais c'est vous qui demandez ce que l'on fait là maintenant !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2004)

je réfléchis, j'écris et j'échaffaude des plans
Je me dis que pour revenir, elle doit d'abord avoir en vie d'être à la maison, alors je lui laisse la maison un soir par semaine avec notre fille, pour qu'elle se réhabitue.
on verra bien...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Septembre 2004)

J'viens de finir de lire l'épisode nahine...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Waow.*
> _Tout-va-*super-bien*-pour-moi-en-fait
> Tout-va-*super-bien*-pour-moi-en-fait
> Tout-va-*super-bien*-pour-moi-en-fait
> ...



C'est une question de repère...


----------



## DandyWarhol (10 Septembre 2004)

Moi je suis en train de chercher des photos des tribunes du circuit de Monza car je dois y aller dimanche normalement, pour la première fois.. 
Je n'en trouve pas d'ailleurs   Le site Monzanet est hyper lent.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Là, j'essaie d'expliquer à mes collègues de boulot  (3 nanas) que Indesign est légèrement plus technique que word ou que Photoshop n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Microsoft photoEditor : donc, 5 minutes ne devraient pas suffirent à former ces charmantes personnes (moyenne d'âge 50 ans : elles ont connu les machines à écrire, incroyable     ).


----------



## macelene (10 Septembre 2004)

c'est comme ça La Vie....  des Hauts des BAs...   

Toujours à cent à l'heure, je viens de rentrer faire déjeuner ma bande d'enfants et je repars en quatrième vitesse au boulot faire du ménage  :mouais: 
pour ensuite remplir le frigo ( dedans c'est la mort des rats assurée....  vide )
et puis c'est surement pas finit...

Mais la Vie quoi  :rose:


----------



## macelene (10 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> expliquer à 3 nanas (que Indesign est légèrement plus technique que word ou que Photoshop n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Microsoft photoEditor) : donc, 5 minutes ne devraient pas suffirent à former ces charmantes personnes (moyenne d'âge 50 ans : elles ont connu les machines à écrire, incroyable     ).




pffffff     moyenne 50...     elles arrivent certainement d'une autre planète.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pffffff  moyenne 50...  elles arrivent certainement d'une autre planète.


Planète...
...des singes ?




si si moyenne 50 !!! (y en a même une qui a l'âge de mon père : 57 ans, c'est dire !). Quand je rentre dans le bureau c'est limite si on ne me pince pas les joues


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait pas les moines.*
> :rose:
> :love:
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 tu fais des moines ? 


:casse:
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Je boule à tout va mes dernières cartouches!


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2004)

Moi, là, je fais de grosses bises à une copine qui part en week-end prolongé.  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu fais des moines ?
> 
> 
> :casse:
> ...


à moignons pas de chocolat qui s'en dédit


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

moi la..... je me fend la gueule a raconter des conneries avec un pote sur fond de K's Choice


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> à moignons pas de chocolat qui s'en dédit


 C'est pas aux vieux nounours qu'on apprend a sniffé des cruches a la moutarde qui mousse


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

je viens de me lever, je suis pas de bonne humeur...

Mais bonjour à tous quand même


----------



## macelene (10 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait pas les moines.*
> :rose:
> :love:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



*Ce n'est pas aux vieux singes qu'on apprend à faire des grimaces * 

 
:rose:


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me lever, je suis pas de bonne humeur...
> 
> Mais bonjour à tous quand même


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me lever, je suis pas de bonne humeur...
> 
> Mais bonjour à tous quand même


 Salut poildep

 Y'a des jours comme ca  Demain ca ira mieux


----------



## macelene (10 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me lever, je suis pas de bonne humeur...
> 
> Mais bonjour à tous quand même




:love: ça te va ???


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2004)

riens


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> riens


 ah les petits riens


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah les petits riens


 Qui font tout


----------



## iTof (10 Septembre 2004)

salut poildep et aux autres. Là, ma collègue vient de POMMER un doc Xpress. Jamais vu ça... Je monte mes articles avec puis je lui passe pour qu'elle fasse une mise en page clean et tout, et tout à coup, "Erreur - 51" de mes 2 et blocage... Elle va voir dans le dossier de sauvegarde automatique : la version la plus récente avait 1h30... cool... super le WE... ce n'est qu'un 28 pages à boucler pour ce soir... remarquez, il me reste mes textes...

> Au fait, elle bosse sur "UN MONSTRE" dixit le Service info de la boîte, ouaip, peut-être, mais sous Win XP... et sur ce numéro j'ai moi-même planté 3 fois sous Win 98... Bon, c'est facile mais c'est une fois plus, c'est "VRAI"...

vais me griller un clope...


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> salut poildep et aux autres. Là, ma collègue vient de POMMER un doc Xpress. Jamais vu ça... Je monte mes articles avec puis je lui passe pour qu'elle fasse une mise en page clean et tout, et tout à coup, "Erreur - 51" de mes 2 et blocage... Elle va voir dans le dossier de sauvegarde automatique : la version la plus récente avait 1h30... cool... super le WE... ce n'est qu'un 28 pages à boucler pour ce soir... remarquez, il me reste mes textes...
> 
> > Au fait, elle bosse sur "UN MONSTRE" dixit le Service info de la boîte, ouaip, peut-être, mais sous Win XP... et sur ce numéro j'ai moi-même planté 3 fois sous Win 98... Bon, c'est facile mais c'est une fois plus, c'est "VRAI"...
> 
> vais me griller un clope...


Windaube nuit grave à la santé​


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> riens


 Salut, barbarella


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut poildep
> 
> Y'a des jours comme ca  Demain ca ira mieux





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: ça te va ???


du coup ça va mieux


----------



## semac (10 Septembre 2004)

je viens d'ouvrir un thread


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> _*"J'adooooore la PAO !"*_
> Roberto V. in _"Préparation mentale à un rendez-vous prometteur"_, Ed. du Fojeton.


 Chapitre 3 : "JAMAIS je n'ai perdu un document quasiment-fini ! " sous-titré " l'informatique est un jeu d'enfant, qu'on m'amène un enfant !"


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

Waou, tu fais pleins de trucs hyper vite toi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

là je suis en train de me pourir avec le garagiste au tel.. il m'a mis en attente depuis environ 24 mn... donc j'en profite pour prendre un bol d'air ici...

"Soyons sérieux Monsieur... c'est fini le bon temps, ça eu payé la mécanique auto... ça eu payé... depuis que les voitures sont fiable (!!!!????), on a du mal à joindre les 2 bouts..."    :mouais:   

Les voitures sont fiables !? c'te bonne blague ... ben pas chez "bip" apparemment (je ne vous donne pas la marque, je vous dis juste que le nom commence par Re et fini par no     )

Bref, là... vous me faites du bien...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

Je passe en coup de vent entre deux lettres de motivation pour du taf... :/ :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je passe en coup de vent entre deux lettres de motivation pour du taf... :/ :rateau:


Fais gaffe à ce que les lettres ne s'envolent pas !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ...je vous dis juste que le nom commence par Re et fini par no    )....


"*Re*passez nous voir un autre jour, ok ? *No* ?"


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à ce que les lettres ne s'envolent pas !!!


 Narf!  takk  je fais gaffe


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Retrouve-en vite !*
> :love:



j'y travaille, j'y travaille...


----------



## Spyro (10 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je sors de ma soutenance de stage de DEA, ça s'est bien passé, je suis content, je me sens léger léger, et je croise les doigts pour que j'obtienne cette thèse à Reims qu'il faut que je voie le mec bientôt pour qu'on en parle.

 Ah et puis je me demande quand c'est y qu'il va arriver cet iPod 4G qui est soit-disant déjà parti de l'usine depuis 2 jours


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

je devrais bosser !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

je baille tellement que je me fait mal à la machoire  

Je me demande si il y aura du monde pour la balade en roller ce soir à Rouen.

 

putain restent 2 heures à tirer   ( allez bassman, vas-y : une blague)


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je baille tellement que je me fait mal à la machoire
> 
> Je me demande si il y aura du monde pour la balade en roller ce soir à Rouen.
> 
> ...


 Il m'a prit pour le clown patoche de macgé lui ou quoi ?? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a prit pour le clown patoche de macgé lui ou quoi ?? :mouais:


pour un gros pervers c'est tout !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

là mes collègues se demandent si elles devraient mettre de l'engrais dans le bac des plantes vertes : je leur proposerais bien une méthode plus naturelle pour fertiliser le terreau


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là mes collègues se demandent si elles devraient mettre de l'engrais dans le bac des plantes vertes : je leur proposerais bien une méthode plus naturelle pour fertiliser le terreau



chiche


----------



## Macounette (10 Septembre 2004)

Je fais un coucou  à tous les macgétistes tout en vous lisant après une absence de quelques jours  (et je me convertis provisoirement dans la distrib' de coudboules  :love: )


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

[reponse de la part de tigrou] La je viens de m'en prendre une dans la gueule, j'ai le nez qui saigne, je retente avec l'infirmiere[/reponse de la part de tigrou]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pour un gros pervers c'est tout !


là je sent que Bassman est un peu...vexé ?  attention, tu es peut-être grand et poilu, mais j'ai toujours une barre à mine sur moi (in ze pocket)


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

lapin qu'on prie


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Là, je vais aller me laver les mains : il fait toujours aussi moite ici et comme je n'aime pas mettre la clim, j'ai l'impression d'avoir mangé des sucreries tout l'après-midi alors que ce n'est même pas vrai. Qu'on m'amène un anticyclone bien sec, s'il vous plaît !


----------



## iTof (10 Septembre 2004)

c'est la journée : après XPress, au tour d'Excel de planter : même pas mal, j'étais en train d'ouvrir mon doc'...

Ah, dans une heure, je pars pour une réunion Parents d'élèves - Instit... pourvu que cela se passe bien, j'ai hâte d'être en week-end...  et de vous retrouver, confortablement !


----------



## semac (10 Septembre 2004)

j'attends pour allez chez le dentiste   et ensuite pffffit à Nantes chez les beaux-parents   
Bon vin et bonne bouffe en prévision !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2004)

j'écris une longue, très longue lettre d'amour, que je n'enverrai que dans 15 jours. alors je prends mon temps


----------



## semac (10 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'écris une longue, très longue lettre d'amour, que je n'enverrai que dans 15 jours. alors je prends mon temps



tien curieux pourquoi donc ??
bah quoi tu en as trop dit ou pas assez !!   

allez explique quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tien curieux pourquoi donc ??
> bah quoi tu en as trop dit ou pas assez !!
> 
> allez explique quoi



remonte de deux semaines dans ce thread et tu comprendras


----------



## goonie (10 Septembre 2004)

Je viens d'installer ma borne airport express et tout marche nickel   
Je surfe tout en écoutant  la zik sur la chaine   
Le bonheur  :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Septembre 2004)

Là ménant, je regarde un nouvel épisode de Roberto & Pepita  :love:  

_Mais il va falloir attendre que la machine à coudboules se recharge _


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Là je vais me prendre un bon bain, histoire de me décrasser définitivement de mes conneries d'hier. toutes mes excuses pour mon post moche de la nuit passée. :rose: J'ai encore des tas de choses à attendre de ma vie, en fait.
Après mon bains, je vais me matter un DVD: "the big lebowski"  à force de voir son nom partout ça me donne envie de revoir ce bijou ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Là le film vient de se finir. Je vais me coucher le sourire aux lèvres. 
Demain je reste en calbute toute la journée. :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai fini mon pti dèj' au soleil dans le jardin, et je pars faire la chauffe (remonter la navette des parapentistes)  
j'vous ramène une tof ou deux promis.


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> Je réponds à une autre ancienne collègue qui trouve mon pseudo "viril".
> 
> :love:
> ...


_

Oui c'est ça *viril...  * le torse velu à souhait, avec une grosse chaine qui brille autour du cou 

  _


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Là, je viens d'être contacté par un nouveau client. *JE VAIS ME FAIRE DU FLOUZE, BON DIEU, UN PAQUET DE FLOUZE ! *


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2004)

je vais jouer à fifa 2004 sur gamecube et j'écouterais le dernier single de Morrissey que j'ai reçu ce matin...peut être aussi me faire un café et un clopio...et je répondrais sur le thread T.E.R après "pouelde"


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Septembre 2004)

Là, je suis en train de printer des CVs et d'envoyer des lettres à gauche à droite, j'épluche les annonces... j'essaie de me motiver... pas évident...


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2004)

la j'ai enfoncer la facture de téléphone du boulot de 75 ¤


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis en train de printer des CVs et d'envoyer des lettres à gauche à droite, j'épluche les annonces... j'essaie de me motiver... pas évident...


 pareil mais en plus cool  
merci mackie


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

là je suis en calbute dans le ter


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là je suis en calbute dans le ter



      j'ai hésité avant de m'assoir à côté de toi.....


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'ai hésité avant de m'assoir à côté de toi.....


 t'as pas hésité longtemps !    :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (11 Septembre 2004)

Là je fais un grand ménage de mon apart en écoutant Mickey 3d, et j'aime vraiment pas faire le ménage...     Alors je vous dis pas ce que je pense d'un grand ménage  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

Bon je vais poursuivre mon chat avec l'aspirateur pour me distraire...  :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais un grand ménage de mon apart en écoutant Mickey 3d, et j'aime vraiment pas faire le ménage...     Alors je vous dis pas ce que je pense d'un grand ménage  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> Bon je vais poursuivre mon chat avec l'aspirateur pour me distraire...  :love:


 *AVIS À LA POPULATION DE LA COMMUNE DE MONTIGNY-LE-BRETONNEUX : LE PORT DU CASQUE EST OBLIGATOIRE, GRAND MÉNAGE CHEZ NEXKA !*
  :modo:​


----------



## Nexka (11 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *AVIS À LA POPULATION DE LA COMMUNE DE MONTIGNY-LE-BRETONNEUX : LE PORT DU CASQUE EST OBLIGATOIRE, GRAND MÉNAGE CHEZ NEXKA !*
> :modo:​



  

Surtout que j'habite au 3éme étage  Attention en dessous  :casse:  :hosto:  


Euh à part ça??? Euh comment tu sais que btx = Bretonneux???  :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...Euh à part ça??? Euh comment tu sais que btx = Bretonneux???  :sick:  :affraid:


 Tout simplement parce que je suis bon en géo !


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Et puis ya breton dans le nom, tout de suite ça attire son attention


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens d'être contacté par un nouveau client. *JE VAIS ME FAIRE DU FLOUZE, BON DIEU, UN PAQUET DE FLOUZE ! *



Je t'ai toujours soutenu, tu te rappelles ??


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Meuh oui sonnyboy ! Tu veux un chewing-gum ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

Je vais dîner au monastir, un restaurant.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui sonnyboy ! Tu veux un chewing-gum ?



A quoi ?

J'aime bien les malabars bi-gouts...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dîner au monastir, un restaurant.



Et qu'est ce qu'on y mange au monastir à 19h ??


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

allez, t'en auras deux. Mais 'faudra attendre que je sois payé.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Tu es sur un gros coup ?

Reglo ?


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

Te fais pas de bile ! T'auras tes malabars.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

NOn mais ça m'interesse, si quelqu'un ici est suceptible de devenir riche...

J'ai du être une femme dans une autre vie moi...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

... et pas qu'un peu vénale


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Ben une femme quoi...


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben une femme quoi...


 Tu suces ??


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'aurais écrit ça, je me serais fait virer...


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2004)

je ne suis pas toi


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

attends...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais écrit ça, je me serais fait virer...



C'est vrai ça, virez bassou !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas toi



Voilà j'ai signalé cet écart navrant !!!

Quel collabo je fais... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (11 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais écrit ça, je me serais fait virer...


Il voulait savoir si tu suçais ton pouce pour t'endormir voyons


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Tiens re-voilà Jacques Faizant...


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

t'as oublié "du pauvre" :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

Je vieillis que veux tu...


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2004)

je suis de retour dans les ténèbres. par une nuit d'orage. trempée. vidée.
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je suis de retour dans les ténèbres. par une nuit d'orage. trempée. vidée.
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


 Alors que le sommeil te soit doux et réparateur !


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2004)

Sinon, là, j'attends que les perroquets aient terminé leur larsen...


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

de quelq perroquets parles-tu ? Médisant personnage !


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, là, j'attends que les perroquets aient terminé leur larsen...


Lupin ? le perroquet  pas moi....l'autre et l'autre...ben.....c'est le danger...car le danger c'est les autres....


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Lupin ? le perroquet  pas moi....l'autre et l'autre...ben.....c'est le danger...car le danger c'est les autres....


  
Lupin compris...


----------



## nato kino (12 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas toi



C'est pas une raison pour faire ton mackie... :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Lupin compris...


 oui surtout si tu as des bijoux ou un porte- feuille bien rempli  ou encore un coffre fort...


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Lupin compris...


  Cherche pas pour le reste !  
   Ca serait trop long à expliquer et ça n'aurait plus aucun intérêt !


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

AMEN !!!!!  père marco..pardon j'ai eu des pensées envers des jeunes filles...


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> AMEN !!!!!  père marco..pardon j'ai eu des pensées envers des jeunes filles...


 Tu t'es trompé de "confessional", je ne suis ni curé, ni croyant, je ne peux donc rien pour ton salut !


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

même pas pour salut les copains mon père ????!!!!


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

j'vais me coucher   :sleep:


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

Chuis encore bourré...
Mais rien de déprimant à vous sortir pour vous gâcher la matinée


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Septembre 2004)

J'envoi ça à ma doudou-du-bout-du-monde :


      Si ton amour n'a point l'espoir d'être reçu, tu dois le taire. 

   Il peut couver en toi s'il est silence. Car il crée une direction dans le monde et toute direction t'augmente qui te permet de t'approcher, de t'éloigner, d'entrer, de sortir, de trouver, de perdre. Car tu es celui qui doit vivre. Et il n'est point de vie si nul dieu pour toi n'a créé de ligne de force.

   Si ton amour n'est point reçu et qu'il devient vaine supplication comme de récompense à ta fidélité, et qu'il n'est point de ta force d'âme de te taire, alors, s'il est un médecin fais-toi guérir. Car il ne faut point confondre l'amour avec l'esclavage du coeur. L'amour qui prie est beau, mais celui qui supplie est d'un valet.

   Si ton amour se heurte à l'absolu des choses comme d'avoir à franchir l'impénétrable mur d'un monastère ou de l'exil, alors remercie Dieu si celle-là t'aime en retour bien qu'en apparence sourde et aveugle. Car il est une veilleuse allumée pour toi dans le monde. Et peut m'importe que tu ne puisse t'en servir. Car celui-là qui meurt dans le désert est riche d'une maison lointaine, bien qu'il meure.

   Car si je bâtis de grandes âmes et que je choisisse la plus parfaite pour la murer dans le silence, nul, te semble-t-il, n'en reçoit rien. Et cependant voici qu'elle ennoblit tout mon empire. Quiconque passe au loin se prosterne. Et naissent les signes et les miracles.

   Alors s'il est amour vers toi bien qu'inutile et amour en retour de ta part, tu marcheras dans la lumière. Car grande est la prière à laquelle seul répond le silence, s'il se trouve qu'existe le dieu.

   Et si ton amour est reçu et si des bras s'ouvrent pour toi, alors prie Dieu qu'il sauve cet amour de pourrir car je crains pour les coeurs comblés.


   Antoine De Saint-Exupéry


  Ça remonte le moral de quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Je bois mon cappuccino en ayant mal au bide


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je bois mon cappuccino en ayant mal au bide


c'est une contrepétrie ?


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2004)

préparatifs de départ à plage.
le soleil à l'air d'être généreux et offrir encore une chaleur bienfaitrice. 
s'immerger dans l'eau. se fatiguer dans les vagues de septembre.


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Septembre 2004)

Je répond à ta question Roberto : 'Citadelle' de st-ex

  Immense; illisible et génial.


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

Je cherche l'aspirine, tout en repondant aux doux mots d'un certain tresor public qui semble vouloir entretenir des liens forts et complexes avec mon compte en banque.

Comme disait un chanteur Gelbe :
"putain que c'est triste Orly le dimanche"


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche l'aspirine, tout en repondant aux doux mots d'un certain tresor public qui semble vouloir entretenir des liens forts et complexes avec mon compte en banque.
> 
> Comme disait un chanteur Gelbe :
> "putain que c'est triste Orly le dimanche"


 
 Fallait pas faire la tournée des bars en couple de mâles !!!!
 Les ptites bulles d'aspirine c'est quand meme autre chose que les bulles du champ' 


 Perso je mouche mon cerveau dans des mouchoirs paske chsuis balade et que cé po juste !
 Faut toujours que ça me tombe dessus le week end....


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Meme pas mal aux cheveux moi Grug 

Merci pour cette soirée on ne peut plus sympa


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas faire la tournée des bars en couple de mâles !!!!
> Les ptites bulles d'aspirine c'est quand meme autre chose que les bulles du champ'
> 
> 
> ...



Fallait pas acheter de la mauvaise coke dans la rue


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Septembre 2004)

Moi je suis en train de me la couler douce aujourd'hui... pas de stress, tranquille... 

Puis "je me remets de mes émotions" d'hier comme on dit chez nous :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2004)

Moi, je sens que je vais me faire ch... aujourd'hui !!!!! :sleep:  :hein:  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour Zebig, content de t'apercevoir, ca redonnes un sourire qu'un gros glandu avait effacé de mon visage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2004)

Arf ! Salut Bassou !!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
...content d'être utile à quelqu'un aujourd'hui !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je sens que je vais me faire ch... aujourd'hui !!!!! :sleep:  :hein:  :sleep:


mais nooooooooooon moi aussi je travaille


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas mal aux cheveux moi Grug



c'est parceque tu n'as pas eu l'idée stupide de commencer ton dimanche en ouvrant ton courrier de la veille (frappé republique française/tresor public) 



> Merci pour cette soirée on ne peut plus sympa



idem et pareil 



> Posté par dool
> Fallait pas faire la tournée des bars en couple de mâles !!!!
> Les ptites bulles d'aspirine c'est quand meme autre chose que les bulles du champ'



à peine reveillé, ça commence dejà à jaser


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [mode_grand_frère_ON]
> *Putain tu fais chier, retape-toi Mec !*
> [mode_grand_frère_comment_on_fait_pour_mettre_sur_OFF]
> 
> :love:


Bon allez, je ne bois pas aujourd'hui. Et puis je fais mon ménage. Et puis je vais travailler un peu aussi. 



Tu dis rien à maman, hein !

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

pouelde comme on on ichat


----------



## semac (12 Septembre 2004)

rien... normal c'est dimanche !


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain chuis à cran.
> _Une vraie bombe..._


tais-toi donc ! Tu vas mettre macelene dans tous ses états.


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain chuis à cran.
> _Une vraie bombe..._



Sexuelle, je présume...  !!!    :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (12 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tais-toi donc ! Tu vas mettre macelene dans tous ses états.


Trop tard... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard... :rateau:



C'est vite dit


----------



## Franswa (12 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vite dit


ah bon ??? pourquoi ???


----------



## poildep (13 Septembre 2004)

Je suis pas bourré !!!!! 

Je suis tout propre dans ma tête et là, je vais me matter un divx qu'un pote m'a prêté. "le Village".
On va voir ce que ça donne... j'vous dis après !


----------



## Lio70 (13 Septembre 2004)

Je rêvais que ma grand-mère avait un serpent et partait en vacances avec, et qu'elle me demandait de le faire monter dans le taxi. :mouais:   La bestiole m'a mordu et je gueulais en ayant peur que le venin soit dangereux et... je me suis réveillé.

Alors je surfe un peu pour me fatiguer et m'aider à me rendormir. C'est con, parfois, un rêve!


----------



## poildep (13 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout propre dans ma tête et là, je vais me matter un divx qu'un pote m'a prêté. "le Village".
> On va voir ce que ça donne... j'vous dis après !


:sleep: non, finalement je vais me coucher.


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien mon poussin !*
> :love:



*Bien mon Poulet !!!!!       *


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

La je finis de lire les niouzes de la nuit. Reveil delicat, pas envie d'aller taffer, plutot envie de me  faire porter pâle


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

Là, fraiche comme une rose je fais le punk avec le microscope  :love:


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2004)

Là je suis au boulot depuis deux heures parceque je croyais qu'il y avait un communiqué à mettre en ligne alors que non. 

Pis je viens de remarquer que j'ai oublié de mettre ma cravate  et m... direction les toilettes*. Je vous saluerai donc un peu plus tard.

_il faut bien que je vérifie l'aspect de la chose une fois nouée_


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis au boulot depuis deux heures parceque je croyais qu'il y avait un communiqué à mettre en ligne alors que non.
> 
> Pis je viens de remarquer que j'ai oublié de mettre ma cravate  et m... direction les toilettes*. Je vous saluerai donc un peu plus tard.
> 
> _il faut bien que je vérifie l'aspect de la chose une fois nouée_


 Tu vas me faire flipper : je vais aller voir si j'ai boutonné correctement ma chemise, et pas en décalant d'un cran 

 Pour le short, ça va, j'ai vérifié : la braguette est fermée.


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je vais vérifier ça avec mon estomac.
> :rateau:


 Toi aussi tu es affecté du syndrôme de double contribution


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

Benjamin joue encore avec les fils on dirait  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin joue encore avec le fils on dirait  :mouais:


 Pourvu qu'il ne le perde pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

Un fil, des fils, un fils, des fils et bien visiblement je me suis pris les pattes dans le câble croisé !


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis au boulot depuis deux heures parceque je croyais qu'il y avait un communiqué à mettre en ligne alors que non.
> 
> Pis je viens de remarquer que j'ai oublié de mettre ma cravate  et m... direction les toilettes*. Je vous saluerai donc un peu plus tard.
> 
> _il faut bien que je vérifie l'aspect de la chose une fois nouée_


 Moi j'ai verifié, tous les trous de mon jean sont bien la et mon tshirt metallica avec la tête de mort est tout prop'  

T'es con a m'faire flipper comme ca Nephou


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

Moi, là j'émerge tjrs...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

j'attends de rentrer en réunion : vite un Guronsan, je vais sombrer :sleep:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

Je viens enfin de réussir à rentrer dans le "bar" ! Ca ramait ce matin ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens enfin de réussir à rentrer dans le "bar" ! Ca ramait ce matin ....


 Pareil, je crois que c tout MacGé qui avait le problème


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Allo macgé, on a un pb


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens enfin de réussir à rentrer dans le "bar" ! Ca ramait ce matin ....


tais-toi et rame


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tais-toi et rame


Générallement c'est "tais-toi et bosse" que l'on me dit ! :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, je crois que c tout MacGé qui avait le problème


Il y a autre chose que le "bar" sur MacG ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a autre chose que le "bar" sur MacG ?


Je crois qu'il existe aussi ce qu'on appelle les "forums techniques", mais je n'y mets jamais les pieds, ou alors par erreur  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

pfff c'est une legende ca, personne n'a jamais été vraiment la bas, un peu comme l'atlantide


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> J'envoi ça à ma doudou-du-bout-du-monde :
> 
> 
> Si ton amour n'a point l'espoir d'être reçu, tu dois le taire.
> ...



Franchement? Non. Mais peut-être parce que je suis un peu trop réceptif à ce genre de choses en ce moment...


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pfff c'est une legende ca, personne n'a jamais été vraiment la bas, un peu comme l'atlantide


 c'est pas vrai, aricosec les a rencontrés, ils ont les pieds palmés


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Marcel Vincent aussi les avaient rencontré


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Je prépare une news avec les restes du monde


----------



## poildep (13 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bien mon Poulet !!!!!      *


Non non. La basse-cour n'est pas un lieu pour moi. Je ne caquette pas.


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare une news avec les restes du monde


 vaste programme


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non non. La basse-cour n'est pas un lieu pour moi. Je ne caquette pas.



je disais pas ça pour toi mais le Roberto a dit de toi   Mon POUSSIN    

plus haut dans le fil


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

J'ai les paupières qui tombent, la nuit hors de son lit c'est moyen.......
 Je rentre a peine du taf ou on m'a bien fais remarquer que mes yeux ressemblaient a des couuilles de pigeons ce matin (pour ceux qui en ont jamais vu c'est tout gonglés et gris  )
 putain de journee


----------



## poildep (13 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je disais pas ça pour toi mais le Roberto a dit de toi   Mon POUSSIN
> 
> plus haut dans le fil


 Je sais. Mais je préfère, ça ne caquette pas un poussin. Pas encore.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

J'ai plus rien à faire ! Dès le lundi ça craint !!


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Je lis la prose de zebig, le recit de ses aventures quotidiennes comme un si j'etais un gamin buvant ses paroles assis dans l'herbe :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je lis la prose de zebig, le recit de ses aventures quotidiennes comme un si j'etais un gamin buvant ses paroles assis dans l'herbe :love:


Dans mes bras mon bassou et entamons une gigue effrénée dans un grand tourbillon de fleurs.... :love:  :love:  :love: 
Flower Powahhhh !!!! :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je lis la prose de zebig, le recit de ses aventures quotidiennes comme un si j'etais un gamin buvant ses paroles assis dans l'herbe :love:


 heu, moi, les aventures quotidiennes du prose de zebig.... 









ok, je sors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

en écho à la situation de Roberto, je suis en train de vivre une procédure de licenciement...des conseils ? (c'est la merde ici).


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je lis la prose de zebig, le recit de ses aventures quotidiennes comme un si j'etais un gamin buvant ses paroles assis dans l'herbe :love:


Il me semble que, gamin déjà, tu avais trouvé une autre utilisation que simplement y poser ton céans...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

Je réflèchis à une phrase de Michet Audiard :

"Les amis n'aiment pas être fidèles. Ils ont l'impression de perdre leur personnalité."


----------



## zele (13 Septembre 2004)

*POUET !!! POUET !!!  *​


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2004)

la je viens d'envoyer un mail d'engueulot à mon fournisseur de copieur, car il marche  po !!   


pffiiouuuu après toutes ces émotions j'ai la gorge toute sèche et les bouts de doigts tout dur !!

'vais prendre une bière tien  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

La, je viens de poser un pain a l'abruti qui a voulu piquer ma CB en allant acheter des clopes


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2004)

zele a dit:
			
		

> *POUET !!! POUET !!!  *​


 du flood ??? oh non quand même...


----------



## zele (13 Septembre 2004)

*Moi flooder jamais !!!  
*
​


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La, je viens de poser un pain a l'abruti qui a voulu piquer ma CB en allant acheter des clopes



Pas bon le tabac ! Je ne fume plus, personnellement (que de l'efficace)


----------



## touba (13 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas bon le tabac ! Je ne fume plus, personnellement (que de l'efficace)



et tu le mélanges à quoi ton _efficace _ ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> et tu le mélanges à quoi ton _efficace _ ?



Au White Spirit !!    :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La, je viens de poser un pain a l'abruti qui a voulu piquer ma CB en allant acheter des clopes



Sympa d'offrir des petits pains pour le goûter.  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je réflèchis à une phrase de Michet Audiard :
> 
> "Les amis n'aiment pas être fidèles. Ils ont l'impression de perdre leur personnalité."



Tout dépend de la profondeur que l'on donne au mot "Ami"  et à  "Fidélité"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là à mon avis y a quelqu'un qui vient de s'en prendre plein la gueule !!*
> :love:  :love:



Il faut croire que c'est dans l'air du temps...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de la profonduer que l'on donne au mot "Ami"  et à la "Fidélité"...



C'est c'là oui...toutefois je ne situerais pas exactement ça au niveau de la profondeur.


----------



## gérard (13 Septembre 2004)

Et pourtant si !!!

Là c'est vertigineux...j'ai le vertige...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de rentrer ....

J'avais rendez-vous avec un pote et on a réussi à se louper    

Comment me direz-vous ? Eh bien je n'en sais rien !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2004)

c'est pad'bol ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

gérard a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant si !!!
> 
> Là c'est vertigineux...j'ai le vertige...



Effectivement vu de ce point de vue, c'est digne de Vertigo


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est c'là oui...toutefois je ne situerais pas exactement ça au niveau de la profondeur.



c'est profond comme réflexion  :rose: 








ok, je faisais que passer


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La, je viens de poser un pain a l'abruti qui a voulu piquer ma CB en allant acheter des clopes


 *Fumer tue *


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pad'bol ça



Pas grave, je le verrai demain   

 Globalcut 

 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2004)




----------



## kisco (13 Septembre 2004)

Je fais quoi là "maintenant"?

je flippe pour mon sale exam de demain !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, je le verrai demain
> 
> Globalcut
> 
> :love:



 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 tu laves encore ?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Salut Tibo !  

Puisque tout le monde est là, on peut se remettre à flooder     pour fêter ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

En voilà une bonne idée  donc là je pense à flooder


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une bonne idée  donc là je pense à flooder



Donc là je floode


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Donc là je floode


 ah,
toi aussi


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2004)

je chat à donf !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah,
> toi aussi




je réponds à Grug ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

Là... je tchate tranquillou sur le bar


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là... je tchate tranquillou sur le bar


 pendant que je me fais moderer.
bonjour la solidarité


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

On peut pas être partout à la fois  petit poisson :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

petit petit.....


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> petit petit.....


 tout est relatif, sauf la vodka, qui est Absolut


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

non c'est bon pour moi la vodka, la derniere fois la bouteille a pas tenu le coup


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non c'est bon pour moi la vodka, la derniere fois la bouteille a pas tenu le coup


  :affraid: 

Bassou, hum, je veux même pas savoir !

:affraid:

:rose: 
:hosto:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Bassou, hum, je veux même pas savoir !
> 
> ...



Tu penses à la même chose que moi : il s'est "assis" dessus et .... plus de bouteille    


Je crois qu'il est l'heure ...  :modo:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Moi là je me mets en condition mentale pour aller repasser le linge :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je me mets en condition mentale pour aller repasser le linge :mouais:


 linge frais qui sent bon.... merde !!!! m'est planté de thread !!!    bises Angie lavandière


----------



## iTof (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je me mets en condition mentale pour aller repasser le linge :mouais:


allez, courage, des fois cela peut prendre la forme d'un jeu...


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> allez, courage, des fois cela peut prendre la forme d'un jeu...


hé ! Hé ! Hé !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Je fais quoi là "maintenant"?
> 
> je flippe pour mon sale exam de demain !!!


sale exam ? Coloscopie ?


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2004)

Bon, je viens de manger Tigrou ...  

Bon, ben je crois que je vais lancer le solitaire pour me détendre juste avant d'appeler le client et l'envoyer chier.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Là je digère une minuscule lasagne à 9 ¤... :mouais: l'arnaque mais j'ai voulu faire plaisir à ma soeur en allant déjeuner avec elle :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je digère une minuscule lasagne à 9 ¤... :mouais: l'arnaque mais j'ai voulu faire plaisir à ma soeur en allant déjeuner avec elle :love:


 Pffff jamais contente celle la


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> linge frais qui sent bon.... merde !!!! m'est planté de thread !!!    bises Angie lavandière


 Bise Iceandfire  :love: une bonne journée à toi


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

Je sais que vous vous en foutez mais j'ai une grande envie de dormir .... :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je digère une minuscule lasagne à 9 ¤... :mouais: l'arnaque mais j'ai voulu faire plaisir à ma soeur en allant déjeuner avec elle :love:


Tu veux des tomates (du jardin) farcies ? Il m'en reste un peu ...


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2004)

Moi je bave...  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que vous vous en foutez mais j'ai une grande envie de dormir .... :sleep: :sleep:


 J'peux venir faire la sieste avec toi ?


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'peux venir faire la sieste avec toi ?


J'espère qu'il n'y a rien de cochon dans ta proposition ! :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux des tomates (du jardin) farcies ? Il m'en reste un peu ...


 C gentil à toi mais sans façon  

Un p'tit flood local fera l'affaire  :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que vous vous en foutez mais j'ai une grande envie de dormir .... :sleep: :sleep:


 Moi, je viens de finir ma sieste.


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il n'y a rien de cochon dans ta proposition ! :affraid:


 absolument rien, sauf si t'es pas contre


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



je vois que vous en êtes tous au baillement post-prandial    

Bonne sieste


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux des tomates (du jardin) farcies ? Il m'en reste un peu ...


Euh.... Qui s'est fait farcir dans l'histoire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois que vous en êtes tous au baillement post-prandial
> 
> Bonne sieste




 :sleep:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> absolument rien, sauf si t'es pas contre


A partir du moment où je ne fais pas le matelas !!   

Du coup j'ai plus envie de dormir tiens ! Je vais en profiter pour travailler un peu, ça va me changer !


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ...Du coup j'ai plus envie de dormir tiens !...


Tu l'as échappé belle !!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

T'en pis j'essayerais avec un autre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2004)

@ la douche


----------



## iTof (14 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois que vous en êtes tous au baillement post-prandial
> 
> Bonne sieste


 

pour en savoir plus...


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'en pis j'essayerais avec un autre


Evite JPTK, il a la rage ! Cela pourrait te faire très mal !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as échappé belle !!!


Il faut savoir regarder derrière soi de temps en temps !!


----------



## Spyro (14 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je me dis qu'il faudrait que je fasse kekchose de mes journées, mais c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je me dis qu'il faudrait que je fasse kekchose de mes journées, mais c'est pas gagné...


Gagner ces journées n'a jamais été chose facile....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

j'envoie pleins de mels aux service photo des journaux et magazines...pour être connus et gagner plein de braises...  je bosse aussi sur ma nouvelle carte de visite...


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je bosse aussi sur ma nouvelle carte de visite...


 C'est pas trop inconfortable ?? Non pasque c'est pas super large, et moi j'aurais du mal a bosser assis sur une carte de visite


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop inconfortable ?? Non pasque c'est pas super large, et moi j'aurais du mal a bosser assis sur une carte de visite


 Héhéhéhéhéhéhé   t'as avalé un clown Bass today ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Je savais bien que c'etait pas un mec ordinaire que j'ai mangé au p'tit dej'


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que c'etait pas un mec ordinaire que j'ai mangé au p'tit dej'


  tain t'as tué bozzo ou crusty ????? !!!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:     :rose:  :rose:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois que vous en êtes tous au baillement post-prandial
> 
> Bonne sieste


 Et les infirmières elles font la sieste ? 
Si oui, où ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que c'etait pas un mec ordinaire que j'ai mangé au p'tit dej'


 Bah c'est malin !
 Maintenant, y a un cirque qui cherche son clown !


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Evite JPTK, il a la rage ! Cela pourrait te faire très mal !



oui on sait il y a des chiennes enragées


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

moi je viens (enfin !) de retirer mes v½ux 2004 sur la premiere page de mon site
 (9 mois que ça m'a pris   )


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens (enfin !) de retirer mes v½ux 2004 sur la premiere page de mon site
> (9 mois que ça m'a pris   )



mieux vaut être tarte que goret


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

grouiiiiik


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Là, un ptit nettoyage de printemps pour gagner de la place dans ma chambre


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> grouiiiiik


 Non il est sur Mac4ever.


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> grouiiiiik


 et tu le fais hyper bien


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2004)

et bien là je me suis fait livrer un nouveau canapé !! hyper grand, hyper confortable, mmmm doux moelleux !! bref le pied   

et je viens juste d'arriver au boulot en vélo sous la pluie


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2004)

En Bretagne, il ne pleut que sur les cons


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> En Bretagne, il ne pleut que sur les cons


Entièrement d'accord !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iTof (15 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



euh, Franswa, c'était un sifflement... y'a du monde sur le port, en Bretagne  ...


----------



## poildep (15 Septembre 2004)

là je viens de regarder un divx.

catwoman.

... à chier.


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi je me prépare à gravement poluer la planete...


----------



## poildep (15 Septembre 2004)

là je me prépare à passer une journée vaseuse après une nuit d'insomnie. :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

... c'est l'anniversaire d'une ptéro aujourd'hui et ce c... de fleuriste vient de me livrer le bouquet de fleurs qu'il devait normalement apporter à 10 H !!!!!  
J'ai du me démerder pour trouver un vase ... le remplir ... y mettre les flowers ... cacher l'ensemble dans mon armoire pour faire jouer la surprise et ... bien évidemment ... le renverser en refermant l'armoire !!!!!!!    
Y'a de la flotte partout maintenant......


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je me touche parce que les pines du service informatique de ma boite sont incapables de faire marcher mes stations...

Beuark !!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est l'anniversaire d'une ptéro aujourd'hui et ce c... de fleuriste vient de me livrer le bouquet de fleurs qu'il devait normalement apporter à 10 H !!!!!
> J'ai du me démerder pour trouver un vase ... le remplir ... y mettre les flowers ... cacher l'ensemble dans mon armoire pour faire jouer la surprise et ... bien évidemment ... le renverser en refermant l'armoire !!!!!!!
> Y'a de la flotte partout maintenant......


 Courage, TheBig : fluctuat nec mergitur qu'ils disaient. Rajoute des poissons rouges dans ton armoire, ça te donnera une contenance. (enfin pour la contenance, ça doit aller, mais je me comprends)


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me prépare à gravement poluer la planete...



Tu vas péter    :sick:


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là je me prépare à passer une journée vaseuse après une nuit d'insomnie. :sleep:



Toi aussi ???  j'ai la tête qui bourdonne, il fait un peu trop frais, prémices d'un automne naissant.


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas péter    :sick:



Tous aux abris


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ???  j'ai la tête qui bourdonne, il fait un peu trop frais, prémices d'un automne naissant.


 Bizarement moi j'adore la fraicheur des ces matinées d'automne  alors que j'aime pas l'automne


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de regarder un divx.
> 
> catwoman.
> 
> ... à chier.


je dirais pas ca de l'actrice qui joue chatte de femme    :rose:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

michele pfffffffffeifefffffffffffffffffffffffffer ?
Bof... c'est pas mon modele de beauté


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bizarement moi j'adore la fraicheur des ces matinées d'automne  alors que j'aime pas l'automne



matinées d'automne ou un metro nommé boulot


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2004)

c aféééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2004)

j'attends un coup de fil, parce que finalement ma lettre je l'ai donnée hier. (pour ceux et celles qui ont suivi) Pas de nouvelles pour le moment... mauvais présage?


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2004)

Doucccccccccccchhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'attends un coup de fil, parce que finalement ma lettre je l'ai donnée hier. (pour ceux et celles qui ont suivi) Pas de nouvelles pour le moment... mauvais présage?


Y avait quoi sur ta lettre ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'attends un coup de fil, parce que finalement ma lettre je l'ai donnée hier. (pour ceux et celles qui ont suivi) Pas de nouvelles pour le moment... mauvais présage?



c'est ta lettre de contestation au licensiment ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'attends un coup de fil, parce que finalement ma lettre je l'ai donnée hier. (pour ceux et celles qui ont suivi) Pas de nouvelles pour le moment... mauvais présage?


 Plutôt mauvaises oui; quoique ca depend des gens. J'ai une lettre restée sans reponses, j'attend plus de reponses un jour


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'attends un coup de fil, parce que finalement ma lettre je l'ai donnée hier. (pour ceux et celles qui ont suivi) Pas de nouvelles pour le moment... mauvais présage?



Fabien...  
Elle est une Femme tout court. Capable d'Aimer. Regarde là. Pour une fois elle voudrait que quelqu'un la considère comme une Vraie Femme suceptible d'être "séduite" et pas seulement une conscience, une machine à penser, toujours lucide, toujours que le qui-vive, respectable, respectée...
Fais-la danser encore...
Ajouter quelques étincelles à la matière dont nos rêves sont construits.
Le trop plein de réel exacerbe au contraire la nécessité de l'Illusion.


Bien à toi :rose:


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Fabien...
> Elle est une Femme tout court. Capable d'Aimer. Regarde là. Pour une fois elle voudrait que quelqu'un la considère comme une Vraie Femme suceptible d'être "séduite" et pas seulement une conscience, une machine à penser, toujours lucide, toujours que le qui-vive, respectable, respectée...
> Fais-la danser encore...
> Ajouter quelques étincelles à la matière dont nos rêves sont construits.
> ...



ho la je ne connais pas la personne mais ce reconnait t'elle ds ce portrait
à la yoursenard ce n'est pas evident
enfin ca depends de sa nationalité affective


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Fabien...
> Elle est une Femme tout court. Capable d'Aimer. Regarde là. Pour une fois elle voudrait que quelqu'un la considère comme une Vraie Femme suceptible d'être "séduite" et pas seulement une conscience, une machine à penser, toujours lucide, toujours que le qui-vive, respectable, respectée...
> Fais-la danser encore...
> Ajouter quelques étincelles à la matière dont nos rêves sont construits.
> ...


C'est pas évident à faire ce que tu dis là !!!!! pauvre Fabien...


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Interférence, Tatouille !
> :mouais:



bah j'avais pas suivi mais le ton
ressemblait a ce genre de truc de la vie moderne d'entreprise

 je remie la parabole

en cas de licensiment affectif on récupère une indemnité de vacance ? 

ma femme tu es un produit marketing je vais donc communiquer avec toi
regarde pourquoi je reste pas avec toi ? car on me vend des belles poupées
si j'achète du deo

ptaing qu'es ce tu es acide


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2004)

Vous n'allez pas beaucoup me lire ce matin, il parait que j'ai plein de choses à faire. Moulinons, moulinons ....


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'allez pas beaucoup me lire ce matin, il parait que j'ai plein de choses à faire. Moulinons, moulinons ....



au boulot


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons : *tu es étudiant en communication, oui ou non ?*
> 
> :mouais:
> :love:



Voilà comment super bien démarrer ma journée : un fou rire


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Fabien...
> Elle est une Femme tout court. Capable d'Aimer. Regarde là. Pour une fois elle voudrait que quelqu'un la considère comme une Vraie Femme suceptible d'être "séduite" et pas seulement une conscience, une machine à penser, toujours lucide, toujours que le qui-vive, respectable, respectée...
> Fais-la danser encore...
> Ajouter quelques étincelles à la matière dont nos rêves sont construits.
> ...



Tu danses ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

ptaing c'est lent chez debian :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu danses ?


 Oui si tu veux


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Fabien...
> Elle est une Femme tout court. Capable d'Aimer. Regarde là. Pour une fois elle voudrait que quelqu'un la considère comme une Vraie Femme suceptible d'être "séduite" et pas seulement une conscience, une machine à penser, toujours lucide, toujours que le qui-vive, respectable, respectée...
> Fais-la danser encore...
> Ajouter quelques étincelles à la matière dont nos rêves sont construits.
> ...



Une lettre d'amour de dix pages, j'espère que ça va la faire rêver un peu...


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu danses ?


 j'peux pas mon mari est contre


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Une lettre d'amour de dix pages, j'espère que ça va la faire rêver un peu...


 C'est pas la quantité mais la qualité qui importe, comme dans toute chose


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la quantité mais la qualité qui importe, comme dans toute chose



oui mais la quantité qualitative c'est bien aussi


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Toutes facons si en face ca veut pas repondre, ca repondra pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui mais la quantité qualitative c'est bien aussi


 Pas forcément  c'est pas le tout de pondre un roman, c'est le tout de bien choisir ses mots


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Toutes facons si en face ca veut pas repondre, ca repondra pas


 Les réponses mettent parfois du temps pour arriver, elles ne viennent pas toujours forcément par e-mail


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément  c'est pas le tout de pondre un roman, c'est le tout de bien choisir ses mots


Certe mais comme tu ne sais rien de ce qu'il y a dans cette lettre tu parles dans le vide


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément  c'est pas le tout de pondre un roman, c'est le tout de bien choisir ses mots



je ne parle qu'avec la langue peu importe les mots


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

ptaing la derniere version debian 7 iso ils se font pas chier :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ptaing la derniere version debian 7 iso ils se font pas chier :sleep:


Euh....

Ce serait le début de ta lettre d'amour ?...


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certe mais comme tu ne sais rien de ce qu'il y a dans cette lettre tu parles dans le vide


 avec tous nos bons conseils il est pas démerdé Bowie dans son chemin de croix


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Euh....
> 
> Ce serait le début de ta lettre d'amour ?...



houep parfaitement elle est pas bien cette intro ? merde


----------



## Babast (15 Septembre 2004)

Ce que je fais là "maintenant" : comme de plus en plus souvent depuis quelques temps, je prends une bonne dose de remords en "perdant" une heure de mon temps de travail sur MacGé ! Alors que j'ai trois rapports à sortir pour cette fin de semaine... Mais c'est plus fort que moi !

C'est grave docteur ?

Je commence à avoir le même problème avec MacGé au boulot qu'avec mes veillées tardives à la maison : tous les matins, je me dis "non, pas aujourd'hui" et une fois le nez dedans...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> houep parfaitement elle est pas bien cette intro merde


Si,si, bien sûr....  

C'est juste que c'est quelque peu.....inhabituel ? ....pas dans le ton ? ....

Enfin, tu fais comme tu veux, hein ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je fais là "maintenant" : comme de plus en plus souvent depuis quelques temps, je prends une bonne dose de remords en "perdant" une heure de mon temps de travail sur MacGé ! Alors que j'ai trois rapports à sortir pour cette fin de semaine... Mais c'est plus fort que moi !
> 
> C'est grave docteur ?
> 
> Je commence à avoir le même problème avec MacGé au boulot qu'avec mes veillées tardives à la maison : tous les matins, je me dis "non, pas aujourd'hui" et une fois le nez dedans...



hola ca suffit le club des depressifs en mal d'amour
on a deja soupé d'un romantisme à la san antonio


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Septembre 2004)

Si en plus tu t'allumais une clope....


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2004)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je fais là "maintenant" : comme de plus en plus souvent depuis quelques temps, je prends une bonne dose de remords en "perdant" une heure de mon temps de travail sur MacGé ! Alors que j'ai trois rapports à sortir pour cette fin de semaine... Mais c'est plus fort que moi !
> 
> C'est grave docteur ?
> 
> Je commence à avoir le même problème avec MacGé au boulot qu'avec mes veillées tardives à la maison : tous les matins, je me dis "non, pas aujourd'hui" et une fois le nez dedans...


C'est trop TARD maintenant !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Si,si, bien sûr....
> 
> C'est juste que c'est quelque peu.....inhabituel ? ....pas dans le ton ? ....
> 
> Enfin, tu fais comme tu veux, hein ?



je recommence

ho femme de mes pensées ,
baisse ta culotte et penche ton ceant
pour que je puisse déclamer mon ressentiment ....

 think different by tatouille powered à l'acide


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

et quand meme faite une réponse je ne peux pas laisser ca comme dernier message de thread plus de 2 minutes j'ai quand meme un peu  :rose:


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je recommence
> 
> ho femme de mes pensées ,
> ................................................
> ...



pas glop du tout  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je recommence
> 
> ho femme de mes pensées ,
> baisse ta culotte et penche ton ceant
> ...


 :affraid: pas les prises usb dans le firewire !  :affraid:

:hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je recommence
> 
> ho femme de mes pensées ,
> baisse ta culotte et penche ton ceant
> ...



Mmmhh, tu dois avoir un succès fou... avec les geeks boutonneux de l'open source


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas glop du tout  :mouais:  :mouais:



mon école c'est le geek 
et on ne peut pas tous etre certifiés 9006


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh, tu dois avoir un succès fou... avec les geeks boutonneux de l'open source



non dutout on me taxerait de légerté abussive tout au plus


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Abusif c'est le mot oui


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Abusif c'est le mot oui



avec tatouille faut pas avoir la trouille on peut s'en mettre plein les fouilles


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Je vois *la bretelle de sortie* à 400 mètres.
> _Je mets mon clignot..._
> :affraid:
> 
> ...


 Roberto, tu vois pas que ca bouchonne ???


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: pas les prises usb dans le firewire !  :affraid:
> 
> :hosto:



l'amour contre nature .....

Il est impossible de nier que l?homme est un «*fils de la Nature*» à savoir qu?il est le fruit de l?évolution des  espèces   après l'homme une nouvelle ère


----------



## Babast (15 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus tu t'allumais une clope....


 
Heureusement, je ne fume pas !  

Et je rassure tous les inquiets : je ne suis pas dépressif du tout ! 
Mon post était juste un moyen de vous faire part de mon début d'accroïte aîgue à MacGé !


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, je ne fume pas !
> 
> Et je rassure tous les inquiets : je ne suis pas dépressif du tout !
> Mon post était juste un moyen de vous faire part de mon début d'accroïte aîgue à MacGé !


 et là tu viens de decouvrir le flood


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et là tu viens de decouvrir le flood



ha non dutout c'est contre nature


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

debian un jour debian toujours  :sleep:


----------



## Babast (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> debian un jour debian toujours :sleep:


Debian ???


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Debian ???



http://www.debian.org/


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de bien me marrer... !
> 
> *"Scary Cheney" !*



et bah les gas va falloir prier fort car sinon le roi georges
sera la encore pour un bout de temps


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2004)

ben voila. je viens d'avoir mon coup de fil et je ne suis pas plus avancé. ca veut dire quoi "je prends le temps de digèrer ta lettre" dans le langage fille?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Comme Roberto


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben voila. je viens d'avoir mon coup de fil et je ne suis pas plus avancé. ca veut dire quoi "je prends le temps de digèrer ta lettre" dans le langage fille?


C'est à dire qu'elle avait très faim donc elle l'a mangé sans faire exprès et des qu'elle l'aura digérée elle te rappellera...


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben voila. je viens d'avoir mon coup de fil et je ne suis pas plus avancé. ca veut dire quoi "je prends le temps de digèrer ta lettre" dans le langage fille?



ou la la


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de bien me marrer... !
> 
> *"Scary Cheney" !*


 et voilà comment roberto va encore me faire perdre quelques heures 
  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Je rentre de l'école


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire qu'elle avait très faim donc elle l'a mangé sans faire exprès et des qu'elle l'aura digérée elle te rappellera...


 T'es un comique, toi ! 
 T'as déjà envisagé une carrière ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre de l'école



c'est quoi l'école ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Endroit merveilleux


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben voila. je viens d'avoir mon coup de fil et je ne suis pas plus avancé. ca veut dire quoi "je prends le temps de digèrer ta lettre" dans le langage fille?



en gros
hou lala

 Blanche, comme assoupie, 
 les yeux fermés, 
 la paix seule et une profonde tranquillité 
 gravées sur ses tempes marmoréennes, 
 dans le marbre du front, 
 sans l'agitation des combats,
 sans désirs*!

de plus hou lala


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Endroit merveilleux



attention tu tiens un discours blasphematoire


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Qu'elle réfléchit, que c'était énorme, peut-être inespéré, dense et c'est une bonne nouvelle : tes mots ont du mérite, ils méritent réflexion._
> :love:


 idem. 
(c'est pas gagné, mais c'est un bon point !)


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> idem.
> (c'est pas gagné, mais c'est un bon point !)



kedal ca sent le roussi


----------



## iTof (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben voila. je viens d'avoir mon coup de fil et je ne suis pas plus avancé.


> donc tu as appelé ? Tu aurais peut-être dû attendre un peu, même si c'est difficile. Au-moins 24 h... Tu lui as remis en mains "propres" ? Si tu n'es pas avancé, c'est que tes questions n'étaient peut-être pas les siennes où qu'elle ne sait pas (encore répondre), ou que tu n'as pas les mêmes raisons qu'elle.



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ca veut dire quoi "je prends le temps de digèrer ta lettre" dans le langage fille?


> déjà, tu as fait un pas. Au-moins pour toi (connais pas ton passé), celà doit te faire du bien. Elle prend le temps : pas de précipitation, analyse tes propos et les confrontent aux siens. Elle se pose pour le faire, c'est qu'il y a un doute (= ce qui signifie une lueur d'espoir !). "Digérer" : ça, c'est le côté "grosse claque", incontournable, mais aussi, signifie "assimiler", en plus cru quoi...

accroche toi si tu le sens...  

P.S.: un habitué des "crises de divorces" trimestriels depuis 7 ans... :rose:


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > donc tu as appelé ? Tu aurais peut-être dû attendre un peu, même si c'est difficile. Au-moins 24 h... Tu lui as remis en mains "propres" ? Si tu n'es pas avancé, c'est que tes questions n'étaient peut-être pas les siennes où qu'elle ne sait pas (encore répondre), ou que tu n'as pas les mêmes raisons qu'elle.
> 
> 
> > déjà, tu as fait un pas. Au-moins pour toi (connais pas ton passé), celà doit te faire du bien. Elle prend le temps : pas de précipitation, analyse tes propos et les confrontent aux siens. Elle se pose pour le faire, c'est qu'il y a un doute (= ce qui signifie une lueur d'espoir !). "Digérer" : ça, c'est le côté "grosse claque", incontournable, mais aussi, signifie "assimiler", en plus cru quoi...
> ...



mais vous etes fous ca sent pas bon ce genre de retour


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > donc tu as appelé ? Tu aurais peut-être dû attendre un peu, même si c'est difficile. Au-moins 24 h... Tu lui as remis en mains "propres" ? Si tu n'es pas avancé, c'est que tes questions n'étaient peut-être pas les siennes où qu'elle ne sait pas (encore répondre), ou que tu n'as pas les mêmes raisons qu'elle.
> 
> 
> > déjà, tu as fait un pas. Au-moins pour toi (connais pas ton passé), celà doit te faire du bien. Elle prend le temps : pas de précipitation, analyse tes propos et les confrontent aux siens. Elle se pose pour le faire, c'est qu'il y a un doute (= ce qui signifie une lueur d'espoir !). "Digérer" : ça, c'est le côté "grosse claque", incontournable, mais aussi, signifie "assimiler", en plus cru quoi...
> ...



Non, c'est elle qui m'a appelé. Et oui, je lui ai remis en mains propres.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> en gros
> hou lala
> 
> Blanche, comme assoupie,
> ...



tatouille, tu n'as ni tact ni humour, sur le problème de fabien je trouve ça plus que lourd. tu ferais mieux de d'abstenir de commenter ses posts.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est elle qui m'a appelé. Et oui, je lui ai remis en mains propres.



C'est maintenant qu'il faut être capable d'être patient, même si c'est atroce à supporter. Ça lui laisse l'esprit clair pour réfléchir et lui montre que t'as du respect.


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tatouille, tu n'as ni tact ni humour, sur le problème de fabien je trouve ça plus que lourd. tu ferais mieux de d'abstenir de commenter ses posts.



je dis ce que je pense la question est ouverte
vous etes dans l'espoir mievreux

moi je pense que ce n'est pas bon voila jp2


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tatouille, tu n'as ni tact ni humour, sur le problème de fabien je trouve ça plus que lourd. tu ferais mieux de d'abstenir de commenter ses posts.



je n'osais pas le lui dire... 

Merci SM


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je n'osais pas le lui dire...
> 
> Merci SM



et bah on a perdu sa mère


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je dis ce que je pense la question est ouverte
> vous etes dans l'espoir mievreux
> 
> moi je pense que ce n'est pas bon voila jp2



Il n'y a rien de miévreux là-dedans, si tu ne supportes pas la critique abstiens-toi de t'y exposer. Je ne dis pas de la fermer mais qu'au moins, si tu veux parler sur ce sujet douloureux, fais-le avec tact, ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Sort Tatouille s'il te plait


----------



## goonie (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant qu'il faut être capable d'être patient, même si c'est atroce à supporter. Ça lui laisse l'esprit clair pour réfléchir et lui montre que t'as du respect.


Tout à fait d'accord, la patience est de mise dans ce cas là 
Déjà, le fait qu'elle réfléchisse, tend à prouver qu' elle aussi se pose pas mal de questions.
Il y a donc une lueur d'espoir. 
Courage.


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a rien de miévreux là-dedans, si tu ne supportes pas la critique abstiens-toi de t'y exposer. Je ne dis pas de la fermer mais qu'au moins, si tu veux parler sur ce sujet douloureux, fais-le avec tact, ce qui n'est pas le cas.



quand tu as un problème avec un point de vue 
essaye deja de régler ton problème avant d'être rasant
avec de la supposé critique rasante

si tu as besoin de tact ce n'est pas le sujet de ce thread

 

je sors

ps : de plus je suis ouvert à la critique mais les attitudes ------->macelene
ca c'est puant


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

tant mieux


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux



bravo je te paye un carambar que tu pourras ramener
après l'école


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Là j'ai eternué........ .......................... .......................

...

du coup, je nettoie .......... ......................................


----------



## lumai (15 Septembre 2004)

J'ai froid... Je viens de passer un gilet et je sirote un thé brulant...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



tu nettoies juste pour le lécher grois malin


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai chaud, mais çà c'est le stress.
Je suis dans une grosse panade, avec un soft énorme à débugguer, soft écrit avec les pieds de différentes personnes, à coup de replatrages, et non commenté bien sûr ... Vais perdre un client, çà commence bien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Fabien !
Le temps qu'elle réfléchisse, signe que de son côté elle a aussi des interrogations, te donne également l'opportunité de réfléchir...
Le jour ou j'ai demandé à ma femme (future femme en ce temps-là) d'aller plus loin dans une relation naissante, elle m'a aussi demandé de réfléchir ... je crois que ça a du lui prendre bien une ou deux semaines avant qu'elle daigne me donner sa réponse qui fut positive, tu dois t'en douter !
De mon côté, c'est vrai que j'ai senti une certaine frustration ... je m'attendais à un "oui" immédiat et limite reconnaissant (  ) - j'ai patienté calmement non sans revenir à la charge une ou deux fois !
C'est vrai que comme certains ici, je me suis dit : "bof ! c'est pas tellement bon signe !" mais j'avais tort ... complètement tort ... !
J'ai compris que le fait qu'elle veuille réfléchir apportait de l'importance à ma demande et qu'elle ne voulait pas la considérer à la légère !
Je suis marié (avec la même !) depuis plus de 32 ans ... alors ... te fais pas trop de mouron ! ça va aller !!!


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2004)

Fach s'est devenu serieux ici... 

 Je vous passerez mes commentaires d'aigrie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Fach s'est devenu serieux ici...


Pour en revenir au sujet initial du thread, à savoir "que faites vous maintenant ?", je suis occupé de réfléchir à une invention susceptible de révolutionner l'informatique nomade, à savoir "le vernis à dongle" qui nous permettrait de protéger nos petites clés USB, BT ou autres des agressions extérieures tant redoutées !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je suis marié (avec la même !) depuis plus de 32 ans ... alors ... te fais pas trop de mouron ! ça va aller !!!


 Y a pas un probleme avec cette phrase?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu nettoies juste pour le lécher grois malin


 :love:

chacun ses perversions


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

menan je fais un plan ca m'enerve j'aime decidement pas ca


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

je m'absente 24 heures du labo et paf, me voilà forcé de réparer une scie du labo et un spectromètre, je suis pas encore chez moi là c'est sûr   

mais ils vont me le payer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un probleme avec cette phrase?


Ben non ! je voulais simplement dire que 32 années de bonheur complet ça méritait bien d'attendre deux semaines ! non ? Arf ! 

ps : chérie ! puis-je webber 10 minutes de plus à la maison, s'il te plait ???????


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : chérie ! puis-je webber 10 minutes de plus à la maison, s'il te plait ???????


mais oui choupi bien sûr que tu peux  :love:

ah ? c'est pas moi ta femme ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

il me semblait pourtant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ? c'est pas moi ta femme ?



 :affraid:  :affraid: ... my God !!!!!!! ... :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je m'attendais à un "oui" immédiat et limite reconnaissant (  )



 De l'art de ne douter de rien...je te rassure c'est assez fréquent mais ça se soigne assez bien  :mouais:    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: ... my God !!!!!!! ... :affraid:  :affraid:


 non, pas ton gode, ta femme


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, pas ton gode, ta femme



Lol, grug, la finesse toute droite sortie du dentiste après un détartrage


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lol, grug, la finesse toute droite sortie du dentiste après un détartrage



C'est une feinte pour se faire bouler, voilà tout ! (je connais, j'en use aussi)


----------



## turnover (15 Septembre 2004)

Je me demande si supermoquette est la femme de big ... ça prend du temps, laissez moi tranquille ...  
J'ai une chose à demander tout de même. Est ce que la date de naissance de supermoquette est vraie ? Car dans ce cas ... Honte au big de se marier avec un bébé ... 32 ans de mariage ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si supermoquette est la femme de big ... ça prend du temps, laissez moi tranquille ...


apparement compte bien 32 ans de réflexion  



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une chose à demander tout de même. Est ce que la date de naissance de supermoquette est vraie ?


elle est vraie je n'ai rien à cacher


----------



## turnover (15 Septembre 2004)

houpss j'ai édité mon précédent post pendant ta réponse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si supermoquette est la femme de big ... ça prend du temps, laissez moi tranquille ...


 :affraid:  :affraid: ... my God (bis) ... :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## turnover (15 Septembre 2004)

On va se demander des choses !! T'arrètes pas de quémander ton God !


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> On va se demander des choses !! T'arrètes pas de quémander ton God !


 en fait guytantakul dit des conneries, ça rapporte rien en coudboul !


----------



## turnover (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait guytantakul dit des conneries, ça rapporte rien en coudboul !


ça je savais, tu as vu ou j'en suis ...


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait guytantakul dit des conneries, ça rapporte rien en coudboul !



arrête de mentir c'est pas beau


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là à midi on a reçu une 'tite lettre de notre proprio nous réclamant 17¤ de plus par mois.
> Il en a parfaitement le droit._
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



 :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet initial du thread, à savoir "que faites vous maintenant ?", je suis occupé de réfléchir à une invention susceptible de révolutionner l'informatique nomade, à savoir "le vernis à dongle" qui nous permettrait de protéger nos petites clés USB, BT ou autres des agressions extérieures tant redoutées !!!!!


 Tu veux encore nous faire consommer quand ce n'est pas nécessaire, TheBig : je n'ai qu'une clef USB mais elle est déjà passée à la machine à laver dans la poche de ma chemise et elle marche comme avant.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait guytantakul dit des conneries, ça rapporte rien en coudboul !



Parce que je dis des trucs intelligents qui me rapportent plein de points ? 
Mince, je pensais pas que t'étais à ce point hors du coup, dis-donc 

EDIT : Ah non, excuse, je viens de comprendre le sens de ta phrase. Pardon, tout ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux encore nous faire consommer quand ce n'est pas nécessaire, TheBig : je n'ai qu'une clef USB mais elle est déjà passée à la machine à laver dans la poche de ma chemise et elle marche comme avant.




LucG spécialiste en crash tests informatico-lessivables.    :mouais:    Et pour le mac vous recommandez quoi ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux encore nous faire consommer quand ce n'est pas nécessaire, TheBig : je n'ai qu'une clef USB mais elle est déjà passée à la machine à laver dans la poche de ma chemise et elle marche comme avant.



t'es pas sympa tu tues ds l'oeuf une clientele potentielle et credule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> et elle marche comme avant.


...je ne savais pas qu'il existait des modèles avec des petites pattes !!! Probablement pour l'aider à "monter sur le bureau" ... j'imagine !!!


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne savais pas qu'il existait des modèles avec des petites pattes !!! Probablement pour l'aider à "monter sur le bureau" ... j'imagine !!!



si je n'avais point été à sec ceci aurait mérité un coup de boule en bon éduforme
en trois exemplaires


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne savais pas qu'il existait des modèles avec des petites pattes !!! Probablement pour l'aider à "monter sur le bureau" ... j'imagine !!!


 Ou s'échapper dans la machine à laver :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Le danger avec la machine à laver, c'est les frottements !!! d'où le danger d'avoir un dongle incarné à la sortie !!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

Et puis, j'imagine la pub : Luc à côté de sa machine avec son dongle bluetooth à la main ....
- l'idiot de service : "Mais cher Monsieur Luc, votre dongle est plus bleu que bleu !!!   "
- Luc : "normal, j'utilise la poudre "Shamo" spécialiste pour l'informatique nomade !"
- l'idiot de service : "Reprendriez-vous votre ancienne poudre "Ozieux" ???"
- Luc : "Ben non ! d'ailleurs ce soir je me fais un donglet à l'échalotte !"
- l'idiot de service : "Mais ça n'a aucun rapport !"
- Luc : "Je sais !"

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

C'est lui m'sieur, le plus nase de tous !! :love: :love:


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est lui m'sieur, le plus nase de tous !! :love: :love:


comme dirait l'autre fallait pas 

à se croire non épié on a de mauvaises surprises


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai que ca sent l'epié ici ??


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> LucG spécialiste en crash tests informatico-lessivables.    :mouais:    Et pour le mac vous recommandez quoi ?


 En fait, vu que j'ai quand même une certaine culture scientifique (on est prié de ne pas rigoler, dans le fond ), je ne crois qu'aux tests en aveugle. Sinon, les gens racontent n'importe quoi (allez donc lire les tests de matériel hifi : pas un qui veut cacher le matériel derrière un rideau ). Donc pour la clef, ça s'est fait par le plus grand des hasards, j'avais pas bien vidé ma poche.

 Le problème pour les macs, c'est que si ma clef était minuscule (tu vois ce que je veux dire, TheBig, comme taille ? ), mon bipro est un peu plus encombrant. Bien que le critère principal pour moi de choix d'un pantalon, d'un short, d'une chemise, soit le nombre et la taille des poches (cf le sujet sur les petits papiers), je n'ai pas encore trouvé de modèle qui me permette d'y loger le dit bipro ni, a fortiori, de l'y "oublier" par mégarde.

 J'ai bien une palourde, mais dès que je lui cause de bien vouloir se jeter dans le bain, elle se ferme comme une huître. Je m'en vais la faire passer sous Darwin pour qu'elle accepte enfin d'évoluer. 

 me voilà donc sec sur le sujet, ce qui est manifestement inadéquat pour une lessive. D'ailleurs de causer comme ça, ça m'a lessivé, et, franchement, le résultat n'est pas concluant.


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En fait, vu que j'ai quand même une certaine culture scientifique (on est prié de ne pas rigoler, dans le fond ), je ne crois qu'aux tests en aveugle. Sinon, les gens racontent n'importe quoi (allez donc lire les tests de matériel hifi : pas un qui veut cacher le matériel derrière un rideau ). Donc pour la clef, ça s'est fait par le plus grand des hasards, j'avais pas bien vidé ma poche.
> 
> Le problème pour les macs, c'est que si ma clef était minuscule (tu vois ce que je veux dire, TheBig, comme taille ? ), mon bipro est un peu plus encombrant. Bien que le critère principal pour moi de choix d'un pantalon, d'un short, d'une chemise, soit le nombre et la taille des poches (cf le sujet sur les petits papiers), je n'ai pas encore trouvé de modèle qui me permette d'y loger le dit bipro ni, a fortiori, de l'y "oublier" par mégarde.
> 
> ...



Luc is Saint Thomas ds le texte du veritas de the bible
Luc certifié Jesus army


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ca sent l'epié ici ??



Bass is Sam Fisher ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Sam Fish ??? Un sale coup au moral c'que tu me dis la !!


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le danger avec la machine à laver, c'est les frottements !!! d'où le danger d'avoir un dongle incarné à la sortie !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> Et puis, j'imagine la pub : Luc à côté de sa machine avec son dongle bluetooth à la main ....
> - l'idiot de service : "Mais cher Monsieur Luc, votre dongle est plus bleu que bleu !!!   "
> ...


 Pourquoi que tu me fais causer avec deux pseudos différents ? 


 Sinon, j''utilise plutôt la poudre de perlimpinpin ou la poudre "ah que non !" comme Johnny.


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Luc is Saint Thomas ds le texte du veritas de the bible
> Luc certifié Jesus army


  Sonny Rollins + Nougaro, je me vois bien "dans l'eau bleue du bassin"


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'utilise la poudre "El Pour Elé danser"


----------



## tatouille (15 Septembre 2004)

:sleep: 

morpions ou espions ?

 

la transaction publique tout un domaine ...........


----------



## Babast (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'utilise la poudre "El Pour Elé danser"


Et moi, la poudre des Scampettes (ce sont mes voisins)


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'attends la chute des feuilles là


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

..... :mouais: .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi : de payes.
> :rose:  :rateau:




Pourquoi attendre la pluie, elle est acide depuis longtemps


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Là je file des coups de boule


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

Là je ronge mon frein...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là je ronge mon frein...


 [Mode perche bien recue on]  t'es vachement souple toi!   [/Mode perche bien recue off]


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là je ronge mon frein...


fais gaffe à tes dents...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

je essaie de comprendre vos explications sur différents problèmes .... pas évident !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [Mode perche bien recue on]  t'es vachement souple toi!   [/Mode perche bien recue off]


 mdr !!! Alors là, demain si la machine veut t'y as droit !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je essaie de comprendre vos explications sur différents problèmes .... pas évident !!!!


 Demande moi...


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demande moi...


 tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

suite a un lien posté sur le desktop mon quick aime pas le avi 
tt les réponses trouvé avec "recherche"  me donnent l'urticaire et 
ma curiosité restera entière


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demande moi...



Tout de suite la piqûre ! Tu pourrais attendre un peu


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi ?


 hein?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suite a un lien posté sur le desktop mon quick aime pas le avi


 Pour les .avi mplayer ou VLC c'est mieux que couictime (comme pour le stream .ogg  )

 Mais bon, pas de technique au bar si non on va se faire ejecter par les poivrots. 



 Heu... tu termine a quelle heure?...


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suite a un lien posté sur le desktop mon quick aime pas le avi
> tt les réponses trouvé avec "recherche"  me donnent l'urticaire et
> ma curiosité restera entière


 tu cherchais à comprendre un truc ou c'est une explication ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

je sirote une biere bien fraiche

JPMiss : degage


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Heu... tu termine a quelle heure?...



terminer quoi ? la compréhension de mon ordi?
cela dépend de mes neurones (petits, très petits)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> terminer quoi ? la compréhension de mon ordi?
> cela dépend de mes neurones (petits, très petits)


 Tu es blonde? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> JPMiss : degage


 Comment y m'parle le nioub' ! 


   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

cherche pas a m'endormir JP   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> cherche pas a m'endormir JP   :love:


 T'aurais meme pas le temps de t'en apercevoir...

 :rateau:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu es blonde? :love: :love: :love:







ettttttt zut j'arrête de teindre mes cheveux en rouge , tu as découvert mon secret !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison d'essayer.
> :love:




TOus en pleine drague dès que petite nouvelle passe la tête


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ettttttt zut j'arrête de teindre mes cheveux en rouge , tu as découvert mon secret !!!!!!


 Ha nan les cheveux rouges c'est bien aussi! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> TOus en pleine drague dès que petite nouvelle passe la tête


 Mais tu sais bien que tu sera toujours ma préférée...  

  :love: :rose:


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2004)

fait comme moi, j'ecoute NOVA en ce moment, y'a un super morceau plein d'émotion   

J'adooooooooooooooooore NOVA


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> TOus en pleine drague dès que petite nouvelle passe la tête


Mais non ... Tu sais bien que je n'ai d'yeux que pour toi. :rose: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ... Tu sais bien que je n'ai d'yeux que pour toi. :rose: :love:


 Grillé!    :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

pour se détendre  rien de mieux que du spyro gyra


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grillé!    :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


La grosse différence, c'est que moi c'est dans ma signature depuis longtemps ! 
Alors que toi tu n'est qu'un opportuniste !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'allais dire !!*


 C'est ca l'métier fiston!  :love:





 Le talent sans travail n'est qu'une sale manie...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour se détendre  rien de mieux que du spyro gyra


 Oui c'est vrai c'est super  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai rien dit :rateau:

Mais ai je vraiment besoin... :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors que toi tu n'est qu'un opportuniste !


 Tatata, tu ignore tout de nos rapports secrets!  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais bien que tu sera toujours ma préférée...
> 
> :love: :rose:



Vi :rose: 

mais ya de la place pour tout le monde  




			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ... Tu sais bien que je n'ai d'yeux que pour toi. :rose: :love:




Vi :rose: 
et rien que les yeux  ??? 

    

Allez, draguez en Paix mes Amis    

:love:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vi :rose:
> mais ya de la place pour tout le monde



Me dit pas que ton vrai prénom c'est Daniella !    



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> et rien que les yeux  ???


Et plus si affinités ...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vi :rose:
> 
> mais ya de la place pour tout le monde


  putain quel temps pourri aujourd'hui... l'été est vraiment fini...


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu fais la queue, comme tout l' monde _


Tu parles aux morpions maintenant ?!


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'allais dire !!*





Grillé  par celui qui pique plus vite que son ombre 
     

allez je sais bien que * tu es fou de moi :love:*




			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rien dit :rateau:
> Mais ai je vraiment besoin... :rose:




  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu fais la queue, comme tout l' monde !_


  :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Là :love: suis en train de faire le dîner :love:

Pâtes grecques à la sauce tomate-crème mijotée d'herbes fraîches du jardin


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là :love: suis en train de faire le dîner :love:
> 
> Pâtes grecques à la sauce tomate-crème mijotée d'herbes fraîches du jardin


 Allez hop, tu monte? Y reste une place sur la selle. :love:


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là :love: suis en train de faire le dîner :love:
> 
> Pâtes grecques à la sauce tomate-crème mijotée d'herbes fraîches du jardin


Tu peux rajouter une assiette finalement !


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là :love: suis en train de faire le dîner :love:
> 
> Pâtes grecques à la sauce tomate-crème mijotée d'herbes fraîches du jardin



si tôt ??? et l'apéro ....   :mouais:  * tu oublies l'apéro..... *


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rajouter une assiette finalement !


  Trop tard elle est deja sur ma mob  :rateau:

 :love:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pâtes grecques à la sauce tomate-crème mijotée d'herbes fraîches du jardin



A, ben moi ce sera pâtes fraiches au pesto, j'ai plein de basilic qui va pas tarder à fléchir sous les baisses de températures.


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard elle est deja sur ma mob  :rateau:
> 
> :love:


Merci de me prévenir ! Je passe chez toi donc :rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me prévenir ! Je passe chez toi donc :rateau: :rateau: :love:


 Heu tu prefère pas passer demain?
 j'ai du boulot là...


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Heu tu prefère pas passer demain?
> j'ai du boulot là...




Mon ½il


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Heu tu prefère pas passer demain?
> j'ai du boulot là...


Je suis toujours prêt à filer un coup de ..... main


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> si tôt ??? et l'apéro ....   :mouais:  * tu oublies l'apéro..... *


 Je vais réparer ça tout de suite :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mon ½il


 Chuttt!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours prêt à filer un coup de ..... main


 Nan c'est sympa mais ca va aller. Suffit de s'organiser...


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est sympa mais ca va aller. Suffit de s'organiser...




Suffit de s'organiser...   :style:

   

tu connais ça toi


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de s'organiser...   :style:
> 
> 
> 
> tu connais ça toi


 C'est mon job petite  :love:


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2004)

Shhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... écoutez ça "Sly and the Family Stone" sur NOVA troooooop fort !!
mmmm j'adoooooooooore


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

je m'ecoute un bon vieux metallica, ca fait du bien a les oreilles :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour se détendre  rien de mieux que du spyro gyra


C'est assez sympa oui, mais je vous jure qu'il n'y a aucun lien de parenté


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je m'ecoute un bon vieux metallica, ca fait du bien a les oreilles :love:




touj mieux que les cris d'un enfant sous la douche!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Ca fait longtemps que le hard m'est passé ! 
Je suis beaucoup plus cool en musique maintenant.


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez sympa oui, mais je vous jure qu'il n'y a aucun lien de parenté



Allez avoue que c'est ton frangin


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> touj mieux que les cris d'un enfant sous la douche!!!!


  tu fais quoi avec les enfants sous la douche :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi avec les enfants sous la douche :affraid:


 Bah, elle essaie de leur faire prendre leur douche !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi avec les enfants sous la douche :affraid:





la "grande" essaie de noyer le "petit" :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la "grande" essaie de noyer le "petit" :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


 toi tu m'plais


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la "grande" essaie de noyer le "petit" :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


 Ah ! Carrément ? :affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Te dieu cà rigole pas chez toi !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Mais naan, c'est imagé


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la "grande" essaie de noyer le "petit" :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


 y'a des baignoires pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

la douche plus rapide et......a l'autre bout de l'appart


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2004)

Là je me tape la tronche contre l'ecran pour essayer de ne plus penser a quoi que ce soit...  :modo: 

 Ouais ça fais un peu art moderne mais c'est joli cette tache rouge gluante :hosto::hosto::hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a des baignoires pour ça


On reconnait là le geek des forums techniques


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tape la tronche contre l'ecran pour essayer de ne plus penser a quoi que ce soit...  :modo:
> 
> Ouais ça fais un peu art moderne mais c'est joli cette tache rouge gluante :hosto::hosto::hosto:


Petit souci ?


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Petit souci ?


 Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tape la tronche contre l'ecran pour essayer de ne plus penser a quoi que ce soit...  :modo:
> 
> Ouais ça fais un peu art moderne mais c'est joli cette tache rouge gluante :hosto::hosto::hosto:



Stop ! tu va rayer le traitement anti-reflets !


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn


 gros problème alors


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> gros problème alors


Chouette ! frappe-moi frappe-moi frappe-moi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est joli cette tache rouge gluante :hosto::hosto::hosto:





arrête de regarder dans ma casserole , ce soir j'invite pas !!!!!!!


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette ! frappe-moi frappe-moi frappe-moi  :love:


 :stylete tes lunettes ! :casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrête de regarder dans ma casserole , ce soir j'invite pas !!!!!!!



Oui la place est déja prise!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tape la tronche contre l'ecran pour essayer de ne plus penser a quoi que ce soit...  :modo:
> 
> Ouais ça fais un peu art moderne mais c'est joli cette tache rouge gluante :hosto::hosto::hosto:



Pourtant tu devrais pas avoir besoin de taper quoi que ce soit pour ne penser à rien...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui la place est déja prise!





faut  avoir du courage pour manger chez moi !!!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faut  avoir du courage pour manger chez moi !!!



Qui parle de manger?


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2004)

_euh les poto et le popotes, j'ai loupé un truc ?_
Bonjour Robert Audio/Vidéo  ne te retourne pas mais y'a une foule de gens louches mais sympa qui suivent tes fils (pas fils) en bavant. Je me demande pourquoi


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Là j'attends des coups de boule en retour


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de manger?




ben , si tu veut pas manger (cela je le comprend aisement   ) tu veut faire quoi chez moi?

m'expliquer le b a ba de mon imac?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _euh les poto et le popotes, j'ai loupé un truc ?_
> Bonjour Robert Audio/Vidéo  ne te retourne pas mais y'a une foule de gens louches mais sympa qui suivent tes fils (pas fils) en bavant. Je me demande pourquoi



la rage ?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de manger?


 tu voulais pas dormir ( :sleep: ) quand même ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2004)

P.S.à  jp' : le coup de la souplesse je l'avais déja fait à propos Dubig, tu passeras à la compta pour les thés royaux


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends des coups de boule en retour


 en retour de quoi exactement ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'expliquer le b a ba de mon imac?



C'est une bonne entrée en matiere, mais tu verra ca rentre tres vite..


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Oui, c'est souvent le cas, avec les imac...


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2004)

j'en ai une bien deg' : j'hésite


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :stylete tes lunettes ! :casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse:


quelle matérialiste


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une bien deg' : j'hésite


 vas y, gerbe


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2004)

tant pis, vous l'aurez voulu : 

le problème quand y'en à trop d'un coup c'est que la matière fait caler on ne peut plus s'en sortir   


je suis déjà très loin


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une bien deg' : j'hésite


oui : fonce


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui : fonce


 lève les yeux


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

je décroche et je vous souhaite une très bonne soirée a tous     

merci de ces petits moments de détente et...... bientôt


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tant pis, vous l'aurez voulu :
> 
> le problème quand y'en à trop d'un coup c'est que la matière fait caler on ne peut plus s'en sortir
> 
> ...




Faut savoir, t'es loin ou bien calé (en matières) ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> lève les yeux



Sprootch !


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je décroche et je vous souhaite une très bonne soirée a tous
> 
> merci de ces petits moments de détente et...... bientôt


 
 bonsoir 

 et à bientôt


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> lève les yeux


Hé l'aut' y s'prend pour Jésus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

... je ne fais que passer ... :rateau: 
ps : en définitive, c'est mieux de passer que de trépasser....  
ps1 : l'un n'empêchant pas l'autre évidemment !  
ps2 : je déteste la ps2 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je ne fais que passer ... :rateau:
> ps : en définitive, c'est mieux de passer que de trépasser....
> ps1 : l'un n'empêchant pas l'autre évidemment !
> ps2 : je déteste la ps2 !



Courage TheBig ! C'était un message du Comité de Soutien aux Posteurs Maltraités.

 Vive le post libre ! À bat les empêcheurs de webber à la maison !


PS: Fais attention quand même le danger est partout :mouais: ...Si tu es surveillé feins le mail hyper urgent via New York   à la réponse vitale et dis lui que, si tu ne réponds pas tu ne pourras pas lui payer ses petits extras vestimentaires.... :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vive le post libre ! À bat les empêcheurs de webber à la maison !


Ouais !!!!!    
Marre de devoir prendre le maquis (non ! pas le marquis bande de naseux !  ) pour pouvoir poster une demi-connerie en vitesse en faisant semblant de faire un virement sur le PC banking !!!


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps2 : je déteste la ps2 !


_Ouah-eh-l'autre-eh-alors-eh-pffff-je-te-jure-non-mais-des-fois-c'est-pas-croyab'-alors-enfin-quoi-bon-sang-tu-te-rends-compte-hein-?-Lui-là,-il...-et-puis-moi-je...-alors-non-c'est-pas-possib'-hein-je-crois-que-cette-fois-quand-même-!-faut-pas-croire-que-ça-se-passe-comme-ça-quoi-hein-oh-quoi-c'est-vrai-moi-j'y-crois-pas-ça-veut-pas-dire-et-puis-quand-on-veut-hein-ben-le-fond-de-l'air-est-frais.   _

Bon pour me calmer je vais aller faire du FFX-2


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !!!!!
> Marre de devoir prendre le maquis (non ! pas le marquis bande de naseux !  ) pour pouvoir poster une demi-connerie en vitesse en faisant semblant de faire un virement sur le PC banking !!!



T'as pas de burnes c'est tout !


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2004)

préparatifs de week end.
ressortir des affaires chaudes:mouais: pour rejoindre la communauté du vent et des montagnes.:love: 
 aller prendre un grand bol d'air là


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> préparatifs de week end.
> ressortir des affaires chaudes:mouais: pour rejoindre la communauté du vent et des montagnes.:love:
> aller prendre un grand bol d'air là




Tu prépares ton WE dès le mercredi ??  :mouais: pas très sérieux tout ça


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Tu prépares ton WE dès le mercredi ??  :mouais: pas très sérieux tout ça


je me suis fait la même réflexion...   surtout que je ne pars que samedi! mais bon, comme ça le week end dure plus longtemps


----------



## poildep (15 Septembre 2004)

Là, maintenant, je fais rien.


----------



## casimir (15 Septembre 2004)

comme d'hab quoi


----------



## House M.D. (15 Septembre 2004)

Là? Je pense que j'ai pas Ridd... :/


----------



## zele (16 Septembre 2004)

Ce soir exceptionnellement: 
   Je flooood !!! 


​


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Ah? tiens, j'ai eu la même idée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir exceptionnellement:
> Je flooood !!!
> 
> 
> ​



ah bon, heureusement que c'est exceptionnel


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Bah ce soir c'est l'exception qui fait la règle


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

là je vais me coucher, original non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je vais me coucher, original non ?



bonne nuit au poisson rouge


----------



## zele (16 Septembre 2004)

Z'elle s'en va ailleurs,  rejoindre son monde où il fait bon s'y retrouver avec sois-même. 
   Adieu monde virtuel qui m'use à petit feu...:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Z'elle s'en va ailleurs,  rejoindre son monde où il fait bon s'y retrouver avec sois-même.
> Adieu monde virtuel qui m'use à petit feu...:sleep:



bonne nuit zele


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Je me leve tout juste avec l'envie de gerber et de rester au lit


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2004)

si t'a envie de te vider lève toi au moins pour ça (crois en mon expérience ça vaut mieux :rateau: )


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2004)

Boooap ça tien chaud au moins !
 :mouais:


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

Là ? Je poste mon 1000ème post...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Septembre 2004)

Là je bois mon café tranquillou et je viens d'avoir une première réponse positive pour un interview pour du taf :love: ce serait pour un taf dans un call centre pour Apple :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

la chicorée c'est pas le top....c'est meilleur pour la santé que le café mais ça réveille pas trop....


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la chicorée c'est pas le top....c'est meilleur pour la santé que le café mais ça réveille pas trop....


 Tu fais comme moi, bon petit expresso Senseo, ça déménage radical :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

oué mais toi t'es riche !!!!!     .... j'ai po ça moué !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

un bon nesquick (snif RIP Groquick) ca marche aussi


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

tu crois que grosquick is dead !!!! ???????


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué mais toi t'es riche !!!!!     .... j'ai po ça moué !!!!!


 Non je suis pas riche, je suis dans la plus grande boîte d'emploi de Belgique : le chômedu   

enfin, j'ai la vie facile, c klair, suis tjrs chez popo et momo...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

c'est la blagueeeeeeee  eeeeeeeuuuuuuhhhhhhh !!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un bon nesquick (snif RIP Groquick) ca marche aussi


Hmmmm tu viens de m'en donner une énooooooooooooooorme envie.


----------



## clampin (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un bon nesquick (snif RIP Groquick) ca marche aussi



Qui a tué Groquick ???? j'étais pas au courant...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un bon nesquick (snif RIP Groquick) ca marche aussi


Luttons camarades pour une noble cause : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ka.korporation/grosquick/

GROSQUICK'S NOT DEAD !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> enfin, j'ai la vie facile, c klair, suis tjrs chez popo et momo...


Ceci explique celà


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2004)

Sinon, trop de boulot en ce moment ... Enervant .... Stressant ... Chiant ...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

surtout qu'en t'as plus de kawa !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci explique celà


 Faut bien un départ dans la vie, faut bien se lancer et commencer


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'en t'as plus de kawa !!!


 Je t'en proposerais bien un tout chaud tout frais bien fort :love:


----------



## turnover (16 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien un départ dans la vie, faut bien se lancer et commencer


Qu'est ce que t'attend pour le faire ?    Ceci dis, je me bois un bon petit expresso de la nouvelle tassimo


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien un départ dans la vie, faut bien se lancer et commencer


c'est bien vrai ça madame !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en proposerais bien un tout chaud tout frais bien fort :love:


 Ok !!! Thank You miss... !!!! i'm coming


----------



## iTof (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un bon nesquick (snif RIP Groquick) ca marche aussi


LUTTONS !



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Luttons camarades pour une noble cause : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ka.korporation/grosquick/
> 
> GROSQUICK'S NOT DEAD !


si j'avais su un jour que je re-sortirais ces vieux liens... :
- http://membres.lycos.fr/payelle/groquik/

- http://membres.lycos.fr/jardinet/groquik.html

- http://www.chez.com/misterman/inside/dgroqui3.htm

- http://www.chez.com/jazzyman/groquick.htm

- http://membres.lycos.fr/nowaynoe/groquik.html


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Qui a tué Groquick ???? j'étais pas au courant...


 tu vis sur la lune toi ?


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ok !!! Thank You miss... !!!! i'm coming


 :affraid: en privé, vos cochonneries, y'a des enfants ici


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

.......je me prépare psychologiquement avec l'aide d'un café et clope a un combat avec l'administration......s'ils veulent bien décrocher leur téléphone !!!!!


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .......je me prépare psychologiquement avec l'aide d'un café et clope a un combat avec l'administration......s'ils veulent bien décrocher leur téléphone !!!!!


 ils sont prevenus, ils decrocheront plus


----------



## turnover (16 Septembre 2004)

yé pa rendu le robertav ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

ben........... pour donner des mauvaise nouvelle ils sont touj prêts, 
ils ont decroché leur téléphone !!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: en privé, vos cochonneries, y'a des enfants ici


 c'est juste un café belge


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste un café belge


Je connaissais la position de la sous-tasse mais là...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais la position de la sous-tasse mais là...




decidement je connais rien a rien , meme la sous tasse m'est inconnue


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Connaissait pas non plus


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

vous avez l'esprit très mal tourné....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Connaissait pas non plus






chouette  !!!!!!  
 suis plus   seule dans ce monde de génies


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Ah voui mais y'a erreur, moi j'suis superstar, on m'a pas demandé d'etre un genie ici


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

pas de fausse modestie Bass


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

vais aller porter un chèque à la banque et aller prendre un café en lisant mon canard


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

non mais faut savoir rester à sa place. Moi par exemple, je suis un génie mais je ne serai jamais une superstar


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Moi je regarde la pendule, je vois les minutes s'égrainer me rapprochant un peu plus de la sortie du boulot, ou j'm'emmerde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

... ben voilà ! on vient de se faire tirer dessus à boulets rouge !!! engueuler comme du pus ... bref, on a morflé un max !  
...le siège (la maison-mère ! pas le truc sur lequel on s'assied !  ), avait demandé une analyse prévisionnelle des ventes en Euros et une nase leur a transmis l'analyse demandée en unités ... ce qui, vous l'avouerez, fait une sacrée différence.... :rateau: 
Le pire, c'est que j'ai validé le truc !!!!  

Alors, se faire engueuler ...OK ! mais entendre des trucs du genre : "soyez sérieux pour une fois ... on n'est plus au jardin d'enfants !" ... ben ça craint !  

Mais en fait ... on s'en fiche un peu !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

et comme vient de dire ma collègue chinoise dont je vous ai parlé précédemment : "Après nous les mousses !!!!!" ... purée ! elle me fera mourir de rire celle-là !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

comme quoi même les superstars s'embêtes....  bon allez kawa/chicorée  alu pouelde


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vais aller porter un chèque à la banque et aller prendre un café en lisant mon canard





porte le cheque chez moi......l'administration  vient de me donner une "bonne " nouvelle !!!!!!


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Je reviens des courses chez monop, et c'est bien les courses chez monop (enfin celui de pas loin de chez moi), y'a plein de jeunes femmes et on connait tout de suite leur disponibilité, suffit de regarder dans leur panier 
Du coup, histoire de passer pour un type bien, sain, frais etc. (c'est du boulot) j'ai acheté des epinards en branche (bon, aussi parce que je trouvais ça joli*).
donc là, maintenant je cherche comment ça peut bien se cuire les epinards en branche 










*les epinards


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté des epinards en branche (bon, aussi parce que je trouvais ça joli*).
> donc là, maintenant je cherchje comment ça peut bien se cuire les epinards en branche
> 
> 
> ...





      compte pas sur moi, vive les surgelés


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donc là, maintenant je cherche comment ça peut bien se cuire les epinards en branche


 Le plus simple : tu te mets les branches dans les oreilles, tu réfléchis très fort, et, normalement si t'as les neurones assez puissants, ça sera cuit en 10 minutes 

 Sinon, sur le net tu peux trouver plein de trucs. j'ai vu par exemple une brandade de haddock aux épinards frais mais je te donne pas le lien parce qu'ils veulent  "éplucher les épinards". Alors, là, je sens qu'on est mal parti pour faire simpel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2004)

Je viens d'installer un G5 à un graphiste. il est content. Comme quoi on peut être heureux avec pas grand chose (enfin, avec 2700 euros tout de même...)


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu par exemple une brandade de haddock aux épinards frais mais je te donne pas le lien parce qu'ils veulent "éplucher les épinards". Alors, là, je sens qu'on est mal parti pour faire simpel.


  c'est surtout éplucher le poisson qui lui poserait probleme je pense


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

je viens de chercher ma dudune, je vais chercher quelques monstres a la sortie d'ecole

vite un remontant , apres sa commence les devoirs


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout éplucher le poisson qui lui poserait probleme je pense


 y'a du dénoyautage de troll dans l'air là


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donc là, maintenant je cherche comment ça peut bien se cuire les epinards en branche



Ben après les avoir bien lavé tu les mets dans une casserole ou marmite d'eau bouillante (attention pas trop d'eau) dans laquelle tu auras mis du sel ... Puis tu laisses cuire à feu doux 3 à 4 minutes . Ensuite pour la préparation c'est comme tu le sens.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

c'est maité ou quoi ici !!!???


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Avec un soupçon d'armagnac glup glup glup glup


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

berk.....no alcool...pas d'anguilles non plus..encore moins de ragondins....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant ? 

je me demande si je dois exploser le nez de ma chef de service ou non ...

coupdeboulez si, selon vous, je dois ou non lui mettre la tronche dans le cul...


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2004)

Tu penses qu'elle est suffisamment souple ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2004)

Rien du tout


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> berk.....no alcool...pas d'anguilles non plus..encore moins de ragondins....



Le ragondin, l'animal noble. Ben quoi vous trouvez pas ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses qu'elle est suffisamment souple ?


j'arrête dès que ça craque ! sinon je trouve quelqu'un pour m'aider ( et me prêter son postérieur)


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Rien du tout


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

ben, je lave des epinards


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

Bon aller tournée de coups de boules pour mon 1000 posts !!!! attention ca va faire mal à vos ptites têtes... !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller tournée de coups de boules pour mon 1000 posts !!!! attention ca va faire mal à vos ptites têtes... !!!!


oui tu m'a parlé ?   je suis là pour un p'tit coup !!


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

ayéééééé!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (16 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je me dis que j'aime bien ce smiley:


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2004)

Quoi ? !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2004)

Pour la peine, j'me barre !


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2004)

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :style:


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Waou, vous faites des trucs passionants


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Waou, vous faites des trucs passionants



Et les épinards ça avance ???


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et les épinards ça avance ???


 en cours de digestion


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

mes endives à la poêle (avec de la cassonade) vont bientôt être à point  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mes endives à la poêle (avec de la cassonade) vont bientôt être à point  :love:


 D'avance bon appétit


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mes endives à la poêle (avec de la cassonade) vont bientôt être à point  :love:



Les zendises n'importe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Les zendises n'importe quoi



qu'est-ce qu'elles ont, mes endives


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'avance bon appétit



merci    je te tiens au courant du résultat


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Septembre 2004)

Là? je broie du noir, une activité comme une autre :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2004)

Le pauvre ... Et tu pouvais pas broyer plutôt un chinois, ou mieux G.W. Bush ... çà arrangerait.


----------



## theozdevil (16 Septembre 2004)

je me casse la tete a essayer de faire du jus d'orange


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> je me casse la tete a essayer de faire du jus d'orange


 casse le oranges plutot


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> je me casse la tete a essayer de faire du jus d'orange



Oui mais c'est pas le bon moyen, tout comme ce n'est pas en cassant une pierre qu'on obtient du jus de citron


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est pas le bon moyen, tout comme ce n'est pas en cassant une pierre qu'on obtient du jus de citron



Par contre avec les noix de coco...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Par contre avec les noix de coco...



On a du lait !


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

La je viens de jouer quelques morceaux endiablé a la basse, ca fait du bien  

Qu'il est beau et sonne bien cet instrument :love:

Allez une tite photo de ma bête


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2004)

Là ?

Je floode


----------



## guiwom (16 Septembre 2004)

bonjour,
Y-a un site sur anna Kournikova avec des video et des photos. Ca fait du bien quand on s'ennuie. A vous de voir. c'est sur http://ratax7.free.fr/


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La je viens de jouer quelques morceaux endiablé a la basse, ca fait du bien
> 
> Qu'il est beau et sonne bien cet instrument :love:
> 
> Allez une tite photo de ma bête


CA c'est de la BASSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci    je te tiens au courant du résultat



il faut bien l'avouer...   

*DE-LI-CIEU-SES*​
mes endives  :love: une excellente recette   

_tu devrais essayer, Barb'_


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il faut bien l'avouer...
> 
> *DE-LI-CIEU-SES*​
> mes endives  :love: une excellente recette
> ...



Je me laisserais tenté un jour peut-être ...


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

Là je reviens d'un petit tournoi de pétanque avec des potes du quartier. j'ai lamentablement perdu mais je me suis bien marré !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là? je broie du noir, une activité comme une autre :mouais:


 oh non angie pas toi !!!!... pas bien aller hop ....


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La je viens de jouer quelques morceaux endiablé a la basse, ca fait du bien
> 
> Qu'il est beau et sonne bien cet instrument :love:
> 
> Allez une tite photo de ma bête


 C'est celle de flash gordon !!!!  
la musiqueeeeeeee... oui la musiqueeeeeeee.... (Nicoletta).


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2004)

là, je deviens narcissique...  






Mais nan, c'est une photo pour montrer que ces lunettes sont vraiment RIDICULES !!! :rose:


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprète à dessiner le nouvel iMac.
> Quelqu'un a une photo en gros plan du dos de la machine, que je pige ce qu'est *le... truc au milieu du pied ?*
> Un symbole graphique ?
> _Un trou pour glisser une fleur ?_
> ...


Le trou au milieu ça permet de laisser passer le fils d'alimentation...


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprète à dessiner le nouvel iMac.
> Quelqu'un a une photo en gros plan du dos de la machine, que je pige ce qu'est *le... truc au milieu du pied ?*
> Un symbole graphique ?
> _Un trou pour glisser une fleur ?_
> ...


Tout simplement pour laisser passer le cordon d'alimentation.


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2004)

Arghhhh! Grillé...


----------



## goonie (16 Septembre 2004)

Je lis les forums pour me détendre après une journée de m... au boulot, un pote s'est fait virer


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2004)

pas grand chose ! je m'em...


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas grand chose ! je m'em...


Tiens !!! toi aussi !!! :hein:


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

bon c'est pas l'endroit, 
mais si vous vous em.. tant, coudboulez moi, ça vous fera passer quelques secondes 




sinon, perso, j'crois j'vais aller me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai pigé !!
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous !



bonne nuit à toi, Roberto   

tu vois, tu sais beaucoup plus de choses maintenant que ce matin en te levant


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai pigé !!
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous !



Bonne soirée Roberto


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai pigé !!
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous !



ça va. J'ai crû un instant très bref que ta cervelle te jouait des tours  

     

Fais un beau dessin


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2004)

Y'a du monde de sorti ce soir  beaux rêves beaux dessins et bonnes lignes à tous.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai pigé !!
> 
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous !


 bonne soirée à toi.





[mode yvavraimentfalloirserieusementquj'ailleme couchermoi on]
(personnelement j'aurais été tenté de repondre : un trou est un trou 
mais cela aurait été vulgaire et deplacé  )
[mode yvavraimentfalloirserieusementquj'ailleme couchermoi off]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais cela aurait été vulgaire et deplacé  )



tu as eu raison de ne pas prendre le risque


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu as eu raison de ne pas prendre le risque


 j'ai une reputation de bon gout à tenir


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... bonnes lignes à tous.



Tu fais référence à quelque chose en particulier ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une reputation de bon gout à tenir



à propos de goût: j'attends que mon crumble aux figues et aux écorces d'oranges confites tiédisse un peu... :love:


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

et un grand nova mix, ce soir


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu as eu raison de ne pas prendre le risque



Je croyais qu'il fallait vivre dangereusement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il fallait vivre dangereusement.



justement: tu devrais essayer mes endives


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> justement: tu devrais essayer mes endives


 non merci 

PS : endive toi meme d'abord


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> justement: tu devrais essayer mes endives


c'était pas bon? j'en étais restée à la préparation, ça s'annonçait bien   !


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas bon? j'en étais restée à la préparation, ça s'annonçait bien   !



On attend la suite


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas bon? j'en étais restée à la préparation, ça s'annonçait bien   !



le résultat a comblé mes attentes   

la recette était de très bonne source


----------



## Spyro (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprète à dessiner le nouvel iMac.
> Quelqu'un a une photo en gros plan du dos de la machine, que je pige ce qu'est *le... truc au milieu du pied ?*
> Un symbole graphique ?
> _Un trou pour glisser une fleur ?_


Tu sais Quicktime VR c'est pas pour les chiens 
http://www.apple.com/hardware/gallery/imacg5_20_aug2004_480.html


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On attend la suite



la voilà:



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il faut bien l'avouer...
> 
> *DE-LI-CIEU-SES*​
> mes endives  :love: une excellente recette
> ...


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

J'essaye d'être le dernier message partout dans le Bar.

J'suis pas rendu....


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2004)

Vivement le mois de janvier


----------



## goonie (16 Septembre 2004)

Bon là, je vais aller me coucher, bonne soirée à tous et toutes


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bon là, je vais aller me coucher, bonne soirée à tous et toutes



Fais de beaux rêves...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vivement le mois de janvier



tu préfères les années impaires


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye d'être le dernier message partout dans le Bar.
> 
> J'suis pas rendu....



bon courage


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bon courage



Merci !


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2004)

héhéhé ça va être dur puisque moi aussi je peux essayer de faire ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé ça va être dur puisque moi aussi je peux essayer de faire ça !!!



on va bien rigoler...


----------



## iTof (16 Septembre 2004)

j'suis pas passé le soir depuis qq jours : y'a du onde là. Je iChatte et asiume un peu et essaie de suivre partout, bonsoir et @ +


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Je crois que c'est pas gagné


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé ça va être dur puisque moi aussi je peux essayer de faire ça !!!



Oui mais t'as perdu !!


----------



## Stargazer (16 Septembre 2004)

Mais pour toi c'est pas fini pour le moment ... Oups j'aurais pas dû


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas passé le soir depuis qq jours : y'a du onde là. Je iChatte et asiume un peu et essaie de suivre partout, bonsoir et @ +



bonsoir et bon Chat


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais t'as perdu !!


NAN, j'attend juste d'avoir le champ libre !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye d'être le dernier message partout dans le Bar.
> 
> J'suis pas rendu....



Je te conseillerai même de changer de pseudo, parce qu'il va pas faire très réaliste   

Et puis, va te coucher et reviens dans la nuit, tu trouveras juste quelques zombies genre poildep, le Gognol et quelques zozos dans le genre traînant dans les users ou quelques technicos en déclage horaire permanent.


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bon courage



Salut, barbarella


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseillerai même de changer de pseudo, parce qu'il va pas faire très réaliste
> 
> Et puis, va te coucher et reviens dans la nuit, tu trouveras juste quelques zombies genre poildep, le Gognol et quelques zozos dans le genre traînant dans les users ou quelques technicos en déclage horaire permanent.



les "zozos" te saluent bien


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les "zozos" te saluent bien



Salut, Lemmy. Si t'était sérieux comme moi et que tu arrêtes de poster après 2h du matin, tu ne te sentirais pas visé.   Puisque je ne me vise pas moi-même   

Seulement, y en a qui bossent ici    Faut y être vers 8h quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Seulement, y en a qui bossent ici    Faut y être vers 8h quand même.



heureusement     faut bien financer les retraites...   

_et la satisfaction du devoir accompli, qu'en fais-tu_


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _et la satisfaction du devoir accompli, qu'en fais-tu_


 
oh, merde elle dort dejà :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, merde elle dort dejà :affraid:



profondément chez certains


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)

je peste car je n'arrive pas à suivre Lemmy et Stargazer au Ter avec mon eMac qui rame !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'essaye de dire à iTof que c'est pas grave et que l'on l'attendra le temps qu'il faut ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'essaye de dire à iTof que c'est pas grave et que l'on l'attendra le temps qu'il faut ...



j'approuve


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'approuve


Nous somme donc deux ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

Maintenant, je me dis que j'ai quand même été vachement con d'arriver si tôt ce matin alors que je m'étais fait engueuler comme un malpropre hier !!!!!   
Alors, je me venge en glandant un max !!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je me venge en glandant un max !!!! :rateau:  :love:



Ça change pas de d'habitude.  
Ben moi, je me réveille à peine et j'ai la flemme de dire bonjour dans le thread d'à coté. :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça change pas de d'habitude.


    
... ma devise : "Glandeur et Décadence" !!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love: 
ps : allez ! courage mon bebert ... plus que quelques dizaines d'années à tirer avant d'être bon pour l'ultime recyclage !!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ma devise : "Glandeur et Décadence" !!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:
> ps : allez ! courage mon bebert ... plus que quelques dizaines d'années à tirer avant d'être bon pour l'ultime recyclage !!!!!   :love:  :love:


 pas de deca le matin pour moi, du vrai café, noir et sans sucre


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour 

Qui a acheté les croissants ce matin ???
Grug tu peux me passer le lait steuplé


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Qui a acheté les croissants ce matin ???
> Grug tu peux me passer le lait steuplé


 t'aurais pu racheter de la confiture, ras le bol de la pizza à l'oignon


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ma devise : "Glandeur et Décadence" !!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:
> ps : allez ! courage mon bebert ... plus que quelques dizaines d'années à tirer avant d'être bon pour l'ultime recyclage !!!!!   :love:  :love:


 Ton patron va t'expliquer qu'il faut changer de slogan : "glandeur et des cadences !" à moins que ce ne soit "dans l'heure et des cadences".

 Bon, sinon, et ces frites ?  bonnes ? parce que là ça sent encore les endives de Lemmy dans notre tranche  Je sens que je vais me faire une soupe à l'ail !


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

je prends un petit thé, et je me mets au boulot  :mouais:


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2004)

Ayé, je suis arrivé au boulot, après avoir laissé les mioches à l'école (les mamans se sont revetues pour cause de fraicheur quasi-automnale, c'est pareil pour toi Roberto ?)
Et maintenant je peux glander tranquille. :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

me plait bien ta session Roberto


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2004)

Je me prépare à appeler mon avocate, parce que les choses commencent à foirer grave...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez: au programme une session de G.S.S.P.F.P.D.N.P. _(Glande Sans Scrupules Particuliers Faut Pas Déconner Non Plus)_


Si un "pro"  avec une longue expérience (c'est d'ailleurs la seule chose que j'ai de "longue") peut vous aider avec quelques conseils ... je suis à votre entière disposition !!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je me prépare à appeler mon avocate, parce que les choses commencent à foirer grave...



   ... sans indiscrétion ... que se passe t'il donc ????????


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... sans indiscrétion ... que se passe t'il donc ????????


Pour faire simple: 8 ans de vie commune, petite fille de 6 ans, mariage il y a deux ans, achat d'appart il y a trois mois, femme qui se barre avec un connard pendant les vacances, galère sur l'organisation et les tours de garde... menace d'avocat de sa part, donc défense de la mienne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire simple: 8 ans de vie commune, petite fille de 6 ans, mariage il y a deux ans, achat d'appart il y a trois mois, femme qui se barre avec un connard pendant les vacances, galère sur l'organisation et les tours de garde...



      ... effectivement ! à part te soutenir moralement on peut difficilement faire autre chose...  
Courage Fabien !!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Septembre 2004)

(coucou ZeBig :love: )

Là, j'imprime et je mets sous plis, encore et toujours, des CVs et lettres de motivation


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

courage fabien !!!    

comme le précise Thebig, pas grand chose d'autre à faire malheureusement...  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (coucou ZeBig :love: )
> 
> Là, j'imprime et je mets sous plis, encore et toujours, des CVs et lettres de motivation


 Et tu cherches quoi comme poste, au fait ? 


Fabien ... Même si çà te sert pas à grand chose, on te soutient.


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2004)

Le DAF m'interpelle et me demande d'installer la suite office dans toutes nos agences.
Ça va pas non ? Je vais pas encore acheter du cro$oft ! Ce sera Open Office pour tout le monde, non mais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera Open Office pour tout le monde, non mais !


   ... t'as de la chance d'avoir le choix ! nous, comme on travaille avec un système de "retrieve" avec SAP et Hyperion, c'est Office ou rien !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

je viens de boire mon ennieme café dans l'espoir d'avoir un peu chaud......


il fait froid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


et tampi pour l'élégance mais j'adore mon gros pull polaire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Fabien un conseil d'une adepte du divorce: 
laisse tomber les avocats , la meilleure des solutions c'est un accord entre vous.....si tu commence par des avocats  tu en auras droit jusqu'au  18 ans de ta fifille


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Fabien un conseil d'une adepte du divorce:
> laisse tomber les avocats , la meilleure des solutions c'est un accord entre vous.....si tu commence par des avocats  tu en auras droit jusqu'au  18 ans de ta fifille



Merci à tous et à toutes. 
Pour ce qui est des avocats, je suis contre, mais c'est elle qui a commencé...


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous et à toutes.
> Pour ce qui est des avocats, je suis contre, mais c'est elle qui a commencé...



c'est bien ce qui m'échappe un peu !! c'est elle qui se tire et elle te balance ses avocats ??!!?   
enfin j'dit ça je veux pas m'immiscer !  :rose: 
mais si tout ce passe comme tu le dis !! gonfler la dame !! te laisse pas faire !!  
je te renouvelle mon soutien, en tant que jeune marié ton histoire me perturbe un peu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce qui m'échappe un peu !! c'est elle qui se tire et elle te balance ses avocats ??!!?



Qu'est ce qu'on fait qu'on sait qu'on est en torts? On attaque, c'est logique, pour ne pas laisser le temps de réagir aux autres... Alors elle attaque la première...


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous et à toutes.
> Pour ce qui est des avocats, je suis contre, mais c'est elle qui a commencé...



Quoiqu'il arrive pense à TA Fille   

T'accompagner moralement dans cette épreuve   par pensées...


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

J'allais le dire helene, le plus important dans tout ca, c'est ta fille. Apres le reste.... ben c'est malheureusement des histoires de grandes personnes.

Courage Fabien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Comme les autres je souhaite t'apporter mon soutien : protège ton p'tit bout de choux, mais protège toi aussi. Je suis dispo pour parler en mp (comme tous les autres ici, c'est certain) si ça peu te faire oublier ces histoires de grands, comme dit le poilu au dessus  .


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous et à toutes.
> Pour ce qui est des avocats, je suis contre, mais c'est elle qui a commencé...


 si ça peut permettre de calmer le jeu ça peut etre utile.

bonne chance pour la suite, et surtout pense à ta fille.


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire simple: 8 ans de vie commune, petite fille de 6 ans, mariage il y a deux ans, achat d'appart il y a trois mois, femme qui se barre avec un connard pendant les vacances, galère sur l'organisation et les tours de garde... menace d'avocat de sa part, donc défense de la mienne



C'était un été pourri de toutes façons...  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2004)

Je savoure et découvre la journée qui s'offre à moi. Il fait beau, l'été s'en est définitivement allé. Il fait frais, c'est l'automne. Le lac est calme et quelques nuages entrecoupent les montagnes de Haute-Savoie.

Une belle journée. Amusez-vous bien sur MacGe.  

Une pensée pour Fabien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est malheureusement des histoires de grandes personnes.


...je regarde autour de moi, dans mon service : 15 personnes dont 4 célibataires - restent donc 11 personnes ... sur ces 11 personnes, 10 sont soit divorcées ou séparées !!!   vous avez bien lu "10", soit 91 % ....    
Sur ces 10 personnes, je sais que dans 6 cas, les choses ne se sont vraiment pas bien passées ...  
Alors fabien ... regarde autour de toi aussi ... tu constateras que dans la grosse majorité des cas, ces situations sont devenus courantes, si pas normales !
Ca ne te consolera absolument pas ... ça ne t'empêchera pas de souffrir ... ça ne t'évitera pas de gâcher toute ton énergie à régler tes problèmes ... mais au moins ça t'évitera de te sentir le "specimen rare" à qui c'est arrivé alors que tous les autres nageaient dans le bonheur...
Et pour terminer quand même sur une note positive, dans 4 cas, la séparation s'est très bien passée ... la garde alternée des enfants fonctionne très bien et tout se passe sans aucun heurt !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je regarde autour de moi, dans mon service : 15 personnes dont 4 célibataires - restent donc 11 personnes ... sur ces 11 personnes, 10 sont soit divorcées ou séparées !!!   vous avez bien lu "10", soit 91 % ....
> Sur ces 10 personnes, je sais que dans 6 cas, les choses ne se sont vraiment pas bien passées ...
> Alors fabien ... regarde autour de toi aussi ... tu constateras que dans la grosse majorité des cas, ces situations sont devenus courantes, si pas normales !
> Ca ne te consolera absolument pas ... ça ne t'empêchera pas de souffrir ... ça ne t'évitera pas de gâcher toute ton énergie à régler tes problèmes ... mais au moins ça t'évitera de te sentir le "specimen rare" à qui c'est arrivé alors que tous les autres nageaient dans le bonheur...
> Et pour terminer quand même sur une note positive, dans 4 cas, la séparation s'est très bien passée ... la garde alternée des enfants fonctionne très bien et tout se passe sans aucun heurt !



je sais bien tout ça.  J'espérais juste être dans les 9%... On verra avec la prochaine?


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je sais bien tout ça.  J'espérais juste être dans les 9%... On verra avec la prochaine?


 on peut pas tous faire zebig comme boulot


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je regarde autour de moi, dans mon service


en psychiatrie ? 


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> : 15 personnes dont 4 célibataires - restent donc 11 personnes ... sur ces 11 personnes, 10 sont soit divorcées ou séparées !!!  vous avez bien lu "10", soit 91 % ....


 si c'est dans un Hôpital Psychiatrique les chiffres ne sont pas anormaux...  





Quand j'étais en instance de séparation je me disais aussi que j'appréciais plus les gens avec de l'humour que ceux qui compatissaient et me rappelaient sans cesse la situation.


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Qui a acheté les croissants ce matin ???
> Grug tu peux me passer le lait steuplé


Pppfffff....c'est toujours moi qui 'y colle.

Marre !!


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

merci ma biche


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

je dois me refaire la façade et aller vite chercher fiston a l'ecole.......pffff marre de ce va et viens !!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

met le a la cantine


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

Je plis des cartons et vais les mettre à la poubelle... j'ai une vie trépidente, je recherche d'ailleurs un nègre pour faire ma biographie !


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était un été pourri de toutes façons...  :hein:



Trois de mes proches au cimetière au mois d'août. Pourtant c'était pas la canicule...


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pppfffff....c'est toujours moi qui 'y colle.
> 
> Marre !!


 sympa 

Bassou bouffe pas tout ! :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

Quant à moi, personnellement, ne croyez pas que tout soit "rose" dans ma vie privée qui peut se résumer comme suit :
Marié depuis 32 ans ...
3 enfants supers avec qui je n'ai jamais eu aucune problème ...
Un job qui me permet de vivre normalement ...
etc... etc...
Bref ... une situation idéale et enviable penserez-vous !
Et bien non ! Il y a dix ans de cela, sans qu'une véritable cause soit connue, ma femme a sombrée dans la dépression - j'avais toujours refusé ce terme de "dépression" pensant qu'il suffisait de le vouloir pour s'en sortir !
Malheureusement non ! J'étais dans l'erreur la plus totale... la dépression est une véritable maladie, un fléau qu'il faut soigner à tout prix ... à condition que la personne concernée le veuille, soit consciente de son état et soit efficacement aidée.
Cet état dépressif se caractérise par des crises d'abattement, d'euphorie subite, de tristesse... de colère aussi, la personne passant d'un état à l'autre parfois en l'espace de quelques heures  - aucun élément déclencheur n'est nécessaire ... ça arrive sans crier gare !
Au début, ces crises étaient espacées, parfois rien pendant plusieurs mois ... à présent, la situation s'est dégradée et je ne sais jamais dans quel état je vais trouver ma femme en entrant à la maison ...   
Parfois ce sont les soirées qui sont "très dures" ... parfois aussi, ce sont des week-ends entiers à se demander quand la crise va arriver aggravée par un état thyroïdien devenu anarchique...
Plusieurs fois j'ai pensé à la quitter ... plusieurs fois j'y ai renoncé ... le problème est que je l'aime et qu'elle a besoin de moi ... je suis prêt à tout accepter parce que je tiens à elle !
Un médecin m'a un jour dit : "quitteriez-vous votre femme si je vous apprenais qu'elle a un cancer ?" - je lui ai répondu : "bien entendu que non !!!" et il m'a dit : "et bien, considérez qu'elle a autant besoin de vous que dans le cas de cette fichue maladie !"
Alors, je reste à ses côtés et profite des moments ou tout va bien ... j'essaie de ne pas anticiper sur les crises futures ... j'essaie de ne pas angoisser en pensant à ce qui risque de se passer...
Mais parfois, c'est très dur !!!!!  
Alors, je cherche des échappatoires dans l'humour et la dérision ... ça m'aide beaucoup !
Comprenez-moi bien, il ne s'agit nullement de "sacrifice" ... simplement d'aimer la personne que l'on a toujours aimée.....

Et voilà, vous avez devant vous un pan entier de mon intimité ... certains jugeront que livrer une partie de sa vie privée sur un forum est indécent et je serais d'accord avec eux si ce n'était le fait que je ne m'adresse pas à n'importe qui ! 
Je sais à qui je me confie et je sais que vous me comprendrez !
Je n'ai aucun risque d'être déçu !

Alors, soyez conscients que derrière des façades "normales" se jouent aussi des choses tragiques ou dramatiques ... une raison de plus pour profiter des bribes de bonheur que la vie nous laisse de temps en temps...

Je vous embrasse !


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Trois de mes proches au cimetière au mois d'août. Pourtant c'était pas la canicule...



bah oui mais la fraicheur plus les brumisateur... ça pardonne pas !


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... aggravée par un état thyroïdien devenu anarchique...


 
Elle prend du Levothyrox, j'espère ???  

Il me semblait que ceci se gérait bien aujourd'hui....

Moi aussi je t'embrasse.

Courage !


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, vous avez devant vous un pan entier de mon intimité ... certains jugeront que livrer une partie de sa vie privée sur un forum est indécent et je serais d'accord avec eux si ce n'était le fait que je ne m'adresse pas à n'importe qui !
> Je sais à qui je me confie et je sais que vous me comprendrez !
> Je n'ai aucun risque d'être déçu !



La vie est pleine de surprise, parfois agréable, parfois moins... Un beau matin d'été, à l'aube de mes 30 ans, le crabe est venu frapper à ma porte ! et à 30 ans je vous assure que l'on y pense pas !! en même temps la coupe à la Yule Briner  m'allait assez bien  
Ce que je veux te dire thebig c'est que quoi qu'en disent les autres, chacun son exhutoire et en parler est très important !! alors, en ce qui me concerne je te comprends et cela ne me choque, surtout que c'est fait avec émotion, retenu et "élégance"...




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, soyez conscients que derrière des façades "normales" se jouent aussi des choses tragiques ou dramatiques ... une raison de plus pour profiter des bribes de bonheur que la vie nous laisse de temps en temps...



rien de plus à ajouter, tout est dit... ah si : merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> "élégance"...


c'est le terme qui convient  tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Je finis mon déjeuner, devant mon ordi.

Au menu:

Tomate
Pêche blanche
Pomme
Yaourt 0%  

Mmmmhhhhhh........


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

une collègue vient de ramener des fraises tagada !! mmmmmmm


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> une collègue vient de ramener des fraises tagada !! mmmmmmm


 

SALAUD !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Entièrement d'accord avec les réflexions de semac   

et il ne faut pas oublier que parler de "virtuel" n'est souvent qu'une excuse! derrière les claviers et les écrans se "cachent" (le mot est parfois exact) des êtres humains. et quoiqu'on dise ou veuille, c'est toujours cet être humain qui a le dernier mot. 

heureusement   

merci TheBig, de tout coeur avec toi


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> une collègue vient de ramener des fraises tagada !! mmmmmmm


'foiré ! Je suis obligé de ma taper des "dragibus" moi !  

La vie est vraiment trop dure !


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> 'foiré ! Je suis obligé de ma taper des "dragibus" moi !
> 
> La vie est vraiment trop dure !


Si tu veux pas de tes dragibus...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

je vais batailler avec assiette et casserole......

je vous prepare quoi ?


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec les réflexions de semac
> 
> et il ne faut pas oublier que parler de "virtuel" n'est souvent qu'une excuse! derrière les claviers et les écrans se "cachent" (le mot est parfois exact) des êtres humains. et quoiqu'on dise ou veuille, c'est toujours cet être humain qui a le dernier mot.
> 
> ...


 

 et comme semac je dis : vivent les fraises tagada


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais batailler avec assiette et casserole......
> 
> je vous prepare quoi ?


 ah, non, pas encore des ssurgelés


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2004)

j'ai un peu pourri le thraed avec mes états d'âmes... Du coup tout le monde se lache!

bon courage à toi zebig, à toi aussi Semac. 
on devrait créer un thread du genre "et toi ton problème c'est quoi?"


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux pas de tes dragibus...


Faut pas pousser non plus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

fabien mon probleme..........

je suis la plus grande des menteuses : j'ai pas de probleme  


enfin si jen ai 1 : grug veut pas de mes surgeles !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et comme semac je dis : vivent les fraises tagada


Vous êtes chiants : je vais être obligé de paaser au Franprix du coin pour acheter des TAGADA


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un peu pourri le thraed avec mes états d'âmes... Du coup tout le monde se lache!
> 
> bon courage à toi zebig, à toi aussi Semac.
> on devrait créer un thread du genre "et toi ton problème c'est quoi?"


 [mode interlude]
-vous faites quoi là " maintenant" ?
-ben là je deprime.
-tu devrais aller le faire sur ipodgeneration
 
[mode interlude off]


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes chiants : je vais être obligé de paaser au Franprix du coin pour acheter des TAGADA


 Tu m'en prend un paquet ??


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> enfin si jen ai 1 : grug veut pas de mes surgeles !!!!


Dis lui de se faire à manger tout seul !


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais batailler avec assiette et casserole......
> 
> je vous prepare quoi ?



Du boudin http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66797&page=4&pp=20


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

Comme je ne savais pas quoi faire, j'ai mis en ligne mon nouvelle emploi du temps :
http://membres.lycos.fr/photoecv/emploidutempsECV1.jpg
PS: tout le monde s'en fout mais bon quand on sait pas quoi faire...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> PS: tout le monde s'en fout mais bon quand on sait pas quoi faire...




j'ai une alternative a te proposer.....viens chez moi 12 grandes fenetres demandent a etre nettoyé !!


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

ben non c'est bien, on pourra passer te rendre visite en cours


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en prend un paquet ??


Avec plaisir 






Et pour les oreilles un petit TAGADA JONES ? 






Breizh Powwwwwwwahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un peu pourri le thraed avec mes états d'âmes...


Certainement pas fabien !!!!!!  
Ce thread est comme la vie ... rires, pleurs, joie, bonheur, tristesse ... le tout bien mixé et mélangé !  
A voir cette mixture ... je me sens subitement mieux ! Profitons de chaque minute !!!!! :love: 
 :love: 
ps : et merci à tous de votre soutien !!!   :rose:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben non c'est bien, on pourra passer te rendre visite en cours


COOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

j'attend de descendre en dessous de 0.9 pour mille afin de pouvoir marcher légalement


----------



## goonie (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il arrive pense à TA Fille
> 
> T'accompagner moralement dans cette épreuve  par pensées...


Macelene a tout à fait raison et a parlée pour nous.
Courage Fabien.


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2004)

Je digère mon sandwich au thon. _burp_


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comme je ne savais pas quoi faire, j'ai mis en ligne mon nouvelle emploi du temps :
> http://membres.lycos.fr/photoecv/emploidutempsECV1.jpg
> PS: tout le monde s'en fout mais bon quand on sait pas quoi faire...


  QUOI, SEULEMENT DEUX HEURES DE TYPO !  tsssss et à près on s'étonne des tristes et monotones lettres que l'on croise tous les jours


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...viens chez moi 12 grandes fenetres demandent a etre nettoyé !!


Et moi j'ai un chalet à lasurer !


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai un chalet à lasurer !


 et bien..

COURAGE !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

quelques voisins et moi meme on attend l'arrivé des flics.....
un cretin (aveugle ?) c'est garé devant notre porte d'entrée, on n peux plus sortir!!!


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un cretin (aveugle ?) c'est garé devant notre porte d'entrée, on n peux plus sortir!!!


Ca nous était arrivé ce truc là ! On avait monté la voiture sur crics à roulette, et on l'avait collée entre deux plots en bétons. Il pouvait pas ressortir !   
Tiens celle là je m'en rappelais pas, j'aurais du la mettre dans le thread des fou-rires !


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Ben si il est aveugle, on peut pas trop lui en vouloir 

 Vous croyez qu'il conduit sur l'autoroute avec la main posée sur le rail de securité


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et bien..
> COURAGE !


En fait, çà va relativement bien. 
C'est moins chiant que les volets en Z qu'il faut poncer régulièrement (et c'est pas de la tarte).


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

ben là je vais me remettre au travail 
:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'vais aller au pot de depart en retraite d'un collegue


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'vais aller au pot de depart en retraite d'un collegue


 
[mode gacheur de plaisir on]
repense serieusement à la pub "tu t'es vu quand t'as bu" avant de prendre un verre 
[mode gacheur de plaisir off]

Perrier c'est fou non ?


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai un chalet à lasurer !



te plainds pas t'as un chalet !!


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> QUOI, SEULEMENT DEUX HEURES DE TYPO !  tsssss et à près on s'étonne des tristes et monotones lettres que l'on croise tous les jours


Ouais, c'est vrai que c'est pas énorme... En même temps, le prof que j'ai, peut pas me voir donc... c'est pas plus mal, mais si ça avait été un autre ou une autre prof, j'aurais préféré avoir trois heures !!! 

PS: Je dis qu'il peut pas me voir car il m'a sorti: "Si tu préfères le surf à la com graphique, retourne surfer !!!!!!!" alors que je passais devant le jury dont il faisait parti... Quel ................................ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :hein:


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

oups...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sans les baisers de ma femme et les mots d'une amie...


Et pas l'inverse  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Non !*


 Vi, on s'en doute !


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sans les baisers de ma femme et les mots d'une amie...


Sans les bémols de ma femme et lésé d'une amie   












*:love:*


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On n'a jamais dit que *c'était facile* !!


 j'ai bien choisi ma signature, s'pas ?  Elle aide bien à faire passer mes conneries


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _..._Sans les baisers de ma femme et les mots d'une amie...


Ah.

Ce n'est pas l'inverse généralement ??


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le mec qui suit.


Nuance, môssieur.

Les autres sous-entendaient de façon lâche et pernitieuse, que *TU* faisais l'inverse. Alors que moi, je généralise.  

_Mais effectivement, je t'ai lu, j'ai réagi, puis j'ai continué à lire et là, me suis rendu-compte, HORREUR !!  , qu'il y avait d'autres esprits aussi tordus que le mien... _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

je vais me faire un café en espérant que je me réveille.........


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

une bassine siouplé je vais vomir


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Nuance, môssieur.
> 
> Les autres sous-entendaient de façon lâche et pernitieuse, que *TU* faisais l'inverse. Alors que moi, je généralise.
> 
> _Mais effectivement, je t'ai lu, j'ai réagi, puis j'ai continué à lire et là, me suis rendu-compte, HORREUR !!  , qu'il y avait d'autres esprits aussi tordus que le mien... _


 impossible !


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une bassine siouplé je vais vomir


 T'as pas des toilettes plutôt ? C'est vachement pratique ! Moi qui en ai, par exemple, là, après 2 cafés et 4 clops, je vais aller m'y assoir 5 bonnes minutes !   

J'aimerais pas avoir à le faire sur une bassine


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On n'a jamais dit que *c'était facile* !!




De s'en débarrasser non ----------->


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Z'êtes un rien *trash*, les mecs !_
> :hein: :rateau: :rateau:


TRASH  pas vraiment...


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> De s'en débarrasser non ----------->


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> *Y a p'têt' des meufs qu'aiment bien ce style ?????????????????*
> _


Ouais !  Mais parceque j'ai une certaine élégance dans mes propos scatos qui me procure un charme indéfinissable !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !  Mais parceque j'ai une certaine élégance dans mes propos scatos qui me procure un charme indéfinissable !



oui ouiiii, je suis témoin ! 
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

il est 16h
il y a quoi comme goûté?


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est 16h
> il y a quoi comme goûté?


 
.....ça te donne faim toi ?


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est 16h
> il y a quoi comme goûté?


Bonne idée !!!!!!!!!!! J'vais aller me chercher des Kinder bueno !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée !!!!!!!!!!! J'vais aller me chercher des Kinder bueno !!!!!!!!!



Ah toi aussi c'est la petit blonde de la deuxième image entre le cou et la ceinture ! Mais où ai-je bien pu lire un truc pareil  :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est 16h
> il y a quoi comme goûté?


Goût*ER*

Ca t'ira ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est 16h
> il y a quoi comme goûté?


Ça y est, tu es réveillée ?


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

t'as pas moins kitch ?


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi c'est la petit blonde de la deuxième image entre le cou et la ceinture ! Mais où ai-je bien pu lire un truc pareil :mouais:


HEIN ??? Qu'est ce que tu dis ??? moi pas comprendre ta phrase...


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

la moi je bois mon café, mais je préfère ça aux fêtes organisées chez "Juste en passant"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

soyons simple 
un petit paquet de ttp://www.sevenshop.com/assets/images/biscotti_mulino_bianco_intrecci_barilla.jpg  sa fera l'affaire


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

pas facile à trouver le lien !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

desolé sur d'autre forum je sais integrer une image, la j'arrive pas


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

tu cliques sur le petit icone jaune avec une petite montagne et un soleil et la tu copis l'adresse de ton image


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


ça à l'air trop bon !!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

là, je cherche le coudboul


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je cherche le coudboul



Promis, dès que je peux, je te boule... rouge !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> HEIN ??? Qu'est ce que tu dis ??? moi pas comprendre ta phrase...



Tu n'aimes pas la publicité Kinder Bueno ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

je rentre tout juste du taf apres avoir souhaité un bon départ a la retraite d'un collègue.

L'avait l'air emu le pepere


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je rentre tout juste du taf apres avoir souhaité un bon départ a la retraite d'un collègue.
> 
> L'avait l'air emu le pepere


 Ben c'est pô tous les jours non


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aimes pas la publicité Kinder Bueno ?


ça pourrait être mieux que de se sentir léger...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

Depuis cet aprem, rien mais absolument rien glander au boulot !

Et dire qu'il faut que je reste jusqu'à 19H00 ...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

Et puis avec le paquet de Tagada englouti, je me sens un peu balloné


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je cherche le coudboul



tes dents sont pas assez blanches?


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avec le paquet de Tagada englouti, je me sens un peu balloné



Tu m'etonnes  
Les tagada c'est bien mais faut pas en abuser


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'etonnes
> Les tagada c'est bien mais faut pas en abuser


Ah bon, ça se conserve ? on est pas obligé de tout finir ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

je m'apprete a aller a une passionnante reunion parents prof     

est que au retour je vais trucider fifille?


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

tu m'donnes envie de miamer un sachet de aimaimemse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

J'ai la tête qui tourne ... :rateau:


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


 il t'en reste, j'en veux aussi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il t'en reste, j'en veux aussi :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

C'est .... hypnotisant ! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

j'vais vomir, je reviens


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'vais vomir, je reviens


 on a vu, y'en a partout sur le post de lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Je reviens de l'école et je vais passer une bonne soirée pénarde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on a vu, y'en a partout sur le post de lemmy


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !  Mais parceque j'ai une certaine élégance dans mes propos scatos qui me procure un charme indéfinissable !



Indéfinissable, c'est ça, c'est le mot que je cherchais.   

En somme, ton charme, on n'a aucune chance d'en trouver une trace quelconque dans la littérature scientifique ou le dictionnaire.    L'imaginaire, y a que ça de vrai !


----------



## goonie (17 Septembre 2004)

Là, je suis en train de configurer mon nouveau jouet  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis cet aprem, rien mais absolument rien glander au boulot !
> 
> Et dire qu'il faut que je reste jusqu'à 19H00 ...




toujours aussi passionnant le boulot de voleur


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Septembre 2004)

là je viens de rentrer chez moi, je vais miamer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de rentrer chez moi, je vais miamer :love:



c'est une heure pour rentrer     

va te laver les mains d'abord


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de rentrer chez moi, je vais miamer :love:



Et que vas-tu manger ? Car Lemmy sait très bien faire les endives


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et que vas-tu manger ? Car Lemmy sait très bien faire les endives



Modern, écoutes-moi sérieusement s'il te plait:

*je n'ai pas payé cet individu pour faire ma pub*  

_à propos, des endives ça te dit_


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


Là tu t'es éclaté Lem


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là tu t'es éclaté Lem



faut bien distraire la jeunesse


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut bien distraire la jeunesse



La distraire ou l'hypnotiser ??? Parce que plus je regarde et plus j'ai la tête qui tourne. :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La distraire ou l'hypnotiser ??? Parce que plus je regarde et plus j'ai la tête qui tourne. :rateau:    :rateau:




voilà pour toi:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

C'est gentil ... Mais quand on est nu l'osier ça colle et ça fait des marques.


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

là, je suis de bonne humeur.... 
J'ai vu une copine qui va bien et qui n'allait pas si bien la dernière fois.
C'est une femme formidable et ça me rend tout content. 

Quoi ? Et moi ?  

pas très important !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là, je suis de bonne humeur....
> J'ai vu une copine qui va bien et qui n'allait pas si bien la dernière fois.
> C'est une femme formidable et ça me rend tout content.
> 
> ...



si ça te réjouis, c'est déjà important


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si ça te réjouis, c'est déjà important


 j'en demande pas plus


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep, ta philosophie t'honore


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

heureusement que j'ai ça !


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que j'ai ça !



L'important, c'est pas d'avoir, c'est d'être.


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'important, c'est pas d'avoir, c'est d'être.


 Luc G, ta philosophie m'honore !


----------



## iTof (18 Septembre 2004)

là, je viens de me réveiller. Endormi devant la télé, avec une p'tite ouverture que m'a mis ma douce  :love:  et puis je poste en mettant à fond Fat Boy Slim   ... dans le casque.


----------



## iTof (18 Septembre 2004)

là, je viens de constater avec effroi que je suis le seul au Bar... "à consommer avec modération" : vous z'êtes quand même pas passé au Gini


----------



## iTof (18 Septembre 2004)

je vais donner le bib' à mon petit gars...  :bebe:  :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

ben moi je vais me faire couler une cruche de bib' bien noir


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


Virez-moi ce truc et donnez-moi mon café !


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je vais me faire couler une cruche de bib' bien noir


----------



## iTof (18 Septembre 2004)

là, ben je suis content car je viens de sortir 4 kg de rattes de mon potager, que je prends le petit dèj avec ma grande fifille et qu'ensuite les 2 p'tits vont passer au Karcher...
et il fat beau


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

c'est le dernier pour la route... 

Belle journée à Toutes et Tous :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

bonne journée mes loulous ! 
(putain mais qu'est-ce qui me prend d'être de bonne humeur comme ça, moi ?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Des fois le Bar ça fait ça._
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:



Barci Barlà...


----------



## pixelemon (18 Septembre 2004)

je me prépare mon week end, mon fils et ma chérie partent chez mamie, mes deux connards d'amis :love: arrivent vers 12h, on va se la mettre sévère tout l'aprem comme des enfants, ce soir c'est soirée kilt pour l'anniversaire d'un vieil ami et on va préparer deux punchs, un nature et un "amélioré", je trie mes vinyls et je vais gouter la cc, dès que ma petite famille sera partie bien sur   

je sens que je vais ê^tre très con aujourdhui ! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais ê^tre très con aujourdhui ! :rateau: :rateau:


on peut pas te laisser tout seul, toi !


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Bien le bonjour a tous les gens


----------



## pixelemon (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas te laisser tout seul, toi !



ou alors pas trop longtemps c'est sur


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

N'etant pas une femme, est ce que je peux venir ???

Juste pour les tomates farcies  j'adoooooore ca


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> émietté les biscottes _(j'adore !)_


C'est un peu comme éclater le papier à bulles   mais en plus constructif


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Raaaaaaah quel plaisir le papier a bulles :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de me réveiller et je me rendors déjà


----------



## CHAUCRIN (18 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je cherche la rubrique pour annoncer la mise en vente de ma caméra Vidéo CANON XL1 à la cote "Chasseur d'Images" soit 1500 euros


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me réveiller et je me rendors déjà


 c'est généralement assez dur de me décoller de mon lit un samedi... c'est le lendemain de la veille et tout et tout mais là il fait bô je suis motivée :love:

Vais profiter d'un des derniers beaux jours


----------



## fwedo (18 Septembre 2004)

un p'tit surf de la salle d'embarquement à roissy...avant de partir...


----------



## squarepusher (18 Septembre 2004)

j'attend un pote avant d'aller à la plage ....
Mais qu'est ce qu'il fout !


----------



## squarepusher (18 Septembre 2004)

CHAUCRIN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche la rubrique pour annoncer la mise en vente de ma caméra Vidéo CANON XL1 à la cote "Chasseur d'Images" soit 1500 euros


 bonjour , je crois que c'est la petites annonces


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je poupoute mon petit neuveu qu'a 5 mois et qu'est tout mignon mignon  :bebe:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Là, je viens de manger un sandwich qui vient d'une sandwicherie.

:mouais:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

là je bois mon kawa. Après je crois bien que je vais me taper une p'tite sieste. :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

J'viens de prendre mon tit dej 

J'attend ma soeur pour finir son plan de table de mariage


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'attend ma soeur


T'es le Pape ? :mouais: 




hmmmmm ok ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_J'ai encore confondu avec le thread sur les répliques de films :hein:_


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Non je suis Dieu


----------



## CHAUCRIN (18 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> bonjour , je crois que c'est la petites annonces



Merci...mais j'avais pensé que ce pouvait être aussi un truc pour sortir du lot


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Là, je passe du sommeil virtuel à l'éveil réel :love:  Voyez ce que je veux dire? 
Ecoute et découvre des chants accompagnés d'instruments vivants,C'est magnifique!
C'est un vrai trésor qui me donne des ailes!!!  C'est réellement magique!!! :love:

La toile de la vie réelle m'invite à la rejoindre, elle est magnifiquement ensoleillée
et je m'en vais en profiter avant que la lune se lève :love: 
Ciao! Belle journée à vous aussi!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Là, je passe du sommeil virtuel à l'éveil réel :love:  Voyez ce que je veux dire?
> Ecoute et découvre des chants accompagnés d'instruments vivants,C'est magnifique!
> C'est un vrai trésor qui me donne des ailes!!!  C'est réellement magique!!! :love:
> 
> ...


 Vais sortir me promener un peu d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Là, je passe du sommeil virtuel à l'éveil réel :love:  Voyez ce que je veux dire?
> Ecoute et découvre des chants accompagnés d'instruments vivants,C'est magnifique!
> C'est un vrai trésor qui me donne des ailes!!!  C'est réellement magique!!! :love:
> 
> ...


 Bonne journée macloba ! 
 Ici, le ciel est couvert, y a rien de mieux à faire que regarder le match à la télé et puis ce soir, soirée galettes avec la frangine ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

je savoure ma 1ere journée en tant que dieu  :love:


:rose: j'ai honte, j'suis fan de moi


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ici, le ciel est couvert, y a rien de mieux à faire que regarder le match à la télé


Il y a toujours mieux à faire que de regarder un match à la télé


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours mieux à faire que de regarder un match à la télé


 sauf si c'est du rugby :love:


----------



## dude (18 Septembre 2004)

Je compare les prix des powerbooks "nus" ( sans aucune option) entre la Gelbie, la Gaule et les pays-bas ( respectivement  2781.79, 2749.60 et  2735.41)... Content d'avoir une tante vivant dans les pays-bas meme . Sinon un de mes colocataires me lourde parce que SON internet ne marche pas... cazzi suoi comme dise les italiens. 

 ...Et je m'amuse avec mon compte gmail


----------



## guiwom (18 Septembre 2004)

J'ai mis deux videos extraits de Friends dans la partie site de mon disque dur et je peux les partager avec qui veux bien aller à l'adresse http://sud-3-82-225-107-24.fbx.proxad.net/~guillaumedamuseau/
Tout ca sur l'ibook coquillage comme serveur.
Bon ça me sert à rien, c'est pas référencé et souvent en veille mais ça fait plaisir de se dire que ça pourrait servir à quelquechose.
L'extrait 1 est court et le deux c'est la suite de l'histoire de Kassie dans cet épisode.

J'éspère que vous n'allez pas me détesté pour ce post ! (et peut-etre aprécier l'extrait du sitcom !)

A plus à tous !
Guillaume


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

Je savoure une Mort Subite Framboise fraîche de chez fraîche.... :love:  :love: C'est bon. La Vie est belle. I'm happy... 

 :love:   

Bonne nuit... bon dimanche, bonne semaine...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit... bon dimanche, bonne semaine...



à toi de même


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2004)

je passe la serpillière dans le Bar...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je passe la serpillière dans le Bar...



... et je vérifie que c'est correctement fait


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je passe la serpillière dans le Bar...



T'as bien du courage !   

ou alors, t'as pas de quoi te commander un verre ?     

OK, je le fais sur la pointe des pieds...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> OK, je le fais sur la pointe des pieds...



fait attention, Luc: ce n'est pas tout à fait sec   

... et dans ton état...  :affraid:  :casse: 

trop tard


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fait attention, Luc: ce n'est pas tout à fait sec
> 
> ... et dans ton état...  :affraid:  :casse:
> 
> trop tard



je débute dans le métier, soyez indulgent  :hein:   
bon ben, keske j'vous sers m'ssieurs ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bon ben, keske j'vous sers m'ssieurs ?  :love:



pour moi, ce sera un grand gin tonic


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, ce sera un grand gin tonic



mé, z'avec grand plaisir ? Un jéroboam ou un fût ? Si vouas avez faim, il doit me rester des endives braisées de ma douce


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je débute dans le métier, soyez indulgent  :hein:
> bon ben, keske j'vous sers m'ssieurs ?  :love:



Un armagnac, mais pas avec des glaçons comme la dernière fois


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un armagnac, mais pas avec des glaçons comme la dernière fois



aïë, oui, ni de paille, ni de zeste de citron ou de bord de verre givré... pourtant j'ai des Post'it TheBig dans toutes mes poches... difficile comme taf'  



> là, j'arrive pas à laisser seul Lemmy, j'peux pas !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

je prend l'apéro avant d'bosser


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je prend l'apéro avant d'bosser


 je bosse un peu avant l'apero


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

erreur de thread


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

J'émerge doucement en me demandant quelles sont ces voix dans ma tête.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

+1, j'ai un peu abusé sur le vin hier


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2004)

Là... je digère et je me prépare psycologiquement pour l'interview pour du taf demain 

Hep Cmove: on n'a que le bien qu'on se fait


----------



## Zheng He (19 Septembre 2004)

Je vais faire la vaisselle et après direct le canapé pour une après midi TV, console.  je me tate pour me servir un digeo mais faudra faire çà en douce ma femme est pas d'acord


----------



## dude (19 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire la vaisselle


 T'es pas le seul a devoir faire ça, la cuisine de ma maison commence a etre un peu envahi par toute ma merde...  Il va aussi falloir laver ma chambre .. Bon apres je pense pouvoir jouer call of duty avec mes colocataires...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire la vaisselle et après direct le canapé pour une après midi TV, console.  je me tate pour me servir un digeo mais faudra faire çà en douce ma femme est pas d'acord


le prendre discrétos c'est facile, par contre masquer l'haleine de l'eau de vie ensuite ....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le prendre discrétos c'est facile, par contre masquer l'haleine de l'eau de vie ensuite ....


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2004)

Je mange des m&m's, c'est bon, miam  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

vive les néménemsssss !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je mange des m&m's, c'est bon, miam  :love:  :love:


Y a des enfants ici


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a des enfants ici



Oui mais j'ai pas dit que je les mangeai nue sous ma douche....   


En fait je les jette en l'air, et j'essaie de les ratraper au vol... Ca fait deux fois ke je tombe de ma chaise  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai pas dit que je les mangeai nue sous ma douche....



Mignon cette façon de me faire comprendre ce que tu fais là.  :love: 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait je les jette en l'air, et j'essaie de les ratraper au vol... Ca fait deux fois ke je tombe de ma chaise  :casse:



C'est pas beau de mentir


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

C'est normal, les chaises glissent toujours sous la douche


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

j'attend que supertapis m'apporte un verre plein en échange du vide que je lui ai rendu...


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là... je digère et je me prépare psycologiquement pour l'interview pour du taf demain
> 
> Hep Cmove: on n'a que le bien qu'on se fait


 bonne chance mamzelle... tu en parleras si tu veux, que l'on te prenne pas la tête avec... 

et merci pour la boule


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, les chaises glissent toujours sous la douche




 Mais nooooonnnn euhhhh je suis pas sous la doucheeee!!! Arretez euuuhhhhh!!! 

[mode: je tape du pied par terre]c'est même pas vrai d'abord!!! Je suis pas sous la douche!!!![mode off]


 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a des enfants ici



Je propose un nouveau sujet: «C'est comment sous la douche, quand personne regarde?...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un nouveau sujet: «C'est comment sous la douche, quand personne regarde?...    :love:



avec photos à l'appui, bien evidemment  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  


_moi, j'regarde pas madame: je vois..._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Petit creux Lemmy ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi, pour changer ... je glandouille un peu !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Mais la glandouille est tout un art, que je pratique avec ferveur et passion


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2004)

Dans un patelin à côté de chez nous, c'est la "Fête de la Main" aujourd'hui ... un truc qui remonte au moyen-âge du temps ou on coupait la main des voleurs et qu'on les jetait (les mains, pas les voleurs !) du haut du clocher de l'église pour l'exemple..... :rateau: 

C'est d'ailleurs une fête très courue, parce que de 9 H à 21 H on peut mettre la main aux fesses de tout le monde sans risquer d'en prendre une dans la gueule ... c'est permis, toléré et même encouragé !!!!!  

ps : comme j'en parlais avec mon fils ce midi ... dommage que le 2ième paragraphe ne soit pas vrai et que ce soit un rêve tout éveillé !!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Mouarf ! très bien joué : j'y ai presque cru


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Petit creux Lemmy ?



y'a plus d'endives


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus d'endives


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>



et vous trouvez ça drole    :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui est drôle c'est l'incessant va-et-vient au frigo pour voir si, miraculeusement des endives ne seraient pas apparues :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Pour que ça pousse, faut de l'obscurité, et d'ouvrir la porte à tout bout de champ allume la lumière...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est drôle c'est l'incessant va-et-vient au frigo pour voir si, miraculeusement des endives ne seraient pas apparues :rateau:  :rateau:



ça pousse dans le noir   

le mien est moderne: la lumière s'éteint quand la porte se ferme...   

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça pousse dans le noir
> 
> le mien est moderne: la lumière s'éteint quand la porte se ferme...
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Les frigos qui s'éteignent quand on ferme la porte est un mythe ... Personne n'a jamais pu le vérifier ! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les frigos qui s'éteignent quand on ferme la porte est un mythe ... Personne n'a jamais pu le vérifier ! :rateau: :rateau:



si avec mon perroquet: il gueulait "non seulement on s'les gèle, mais on n'y voit que dalle"


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

AH-AH !!! Perroquet dans le noir point ne parle ... Le mystère continue.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Un appareil photo numérique, flash désactivé, retardateur 20 secondes, et hop : la vérité 

Je peux pas essayer, perso, ma lampe est grillée


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour la lumière !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un appareil photo numérique, flash désactivé, retardateur 20 secondes, et hop : la vérité
> 
> Je peux pas essayer, perso, ma lampe est grillée



bonjour la buée à la sortie


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Bon, disons dix secondes alors


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je rentre de la plage !
> :love:  :love:



sois gentil: enlèves le sable de tes pieds, tu en met partout   

 :mouais:


----------



## JonBoy (19 Septembre 2004)

Moi je mets la main au cul de personne, je mange pa, je bois pas, je fume pas, je b...  Oui ! C'est ca ! Je me fait chier ! Je télécharge 7 Mo depuis plus d'une demi heure ! et j'ne ai encore pour 3hrs !

Non ! Je n'ai pas l'adsl !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

je compte mes posts


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je compte mes posts



3983 aux dernières nouvelles


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 3983 aux dernières nouvelles


mmmhh pas sûr


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Tu sais lire, c'est de la triche


----------



## Macounette (19 Septembre 2004)

Hier j'étais ici : 






  Magnifique journée... :love: aujourd'hui, je trie mes photos... repos.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'étais ici :


Le thread se nomme " Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?"


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Ben elle trie ses photos en se reposant, nan ?


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais lire, c'est de la triche



quoi que...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2004)

Là je me la coule douce... tite soirée paisible en vue


----------



## Macounette (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle trie ses photos en se reposant, nan ?


 merci guytantakul... coup d'boule pour la peine :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'étais ici :
> 
> Magnifique journée... :love: aujourd'hui, je trie mes photos... repos.



Tiens, il me semble que je connais ce coin... 

Coucou Macounette.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Tiens ça me donne en'vie d'aller piquer une tête  Vais y aller dans le bocal faire trempette


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas la mer, à la mer, il y a la marée, et ça se voit sur les jetées


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la mer, à la mer, il y a la marée, et ça se voit sur les jetées



Je ne sais pas si c'est un très bon critère, faut sortir de Brest, des fois.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la mer, à la mer, il y a la marée, et ça se voit sur les jetées


ça fait quand même plus de 10 million s d'année que la mer s'est retirée de suisse


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

essai de purée de pois cassés  :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

ah elle y etait un jour ???


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la mer, à la mer, il y a la marée, et ça se voit sur les jetées



Puis en plus, si c'est marée haute, bah ça se voit pas, parce que la marée recouvre les marques sur les jetées...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah elle y etait un jour ???


d'ou crois-tu que je tienne mon haleine


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

ben de l'ecurie, quand on a une haleine de poney, ca peut venir que de l'ecurie


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Puis en plus, si c'est marée haute, bah ça se voit pas, parce que la marée recouvre les marques sur les jetées...



Vi, mais alors les cales sont recouvertes, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Ou alors, faut tomber sur l'équinoxe, ce qui n'était pas le cas hier...


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

faut virer les cales quand c'est marée haute, le bateau il en a plus besoin


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

C'est le but ! (des cales).

Bon, allez, je vais me coucher, c'était le post de trop


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est le but ! (des cales).
> 
> Bon, allez, je vais me coucher, c'était le post de trop



Bonnet de nuit  !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

See ya Guytan mon ami  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonnet de nuit  !!!!!


c'est une invitation à dormir ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonnet de nuit  !!!!!


SURPRISSSSSSSSEEEE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est une invitation à dormir ?


 c'est le sujet au moins


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Je vais regarder ONPP, y'a rien de bien


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

c'est quoi ONNP ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

Merci Roberto, que cette sensation t'accompagne le plus longtemps possible


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2004)

Là je m'apprête à aller boire une bonne bière :love:


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

là, je fais ecouter Metallica à mes voisins sur  les conseils de Bassman.


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonnet de nuit  !!!!!


De rien !!!   

PS: Vive metallica !!!!!! :love:


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2004)

retour de la vallée du grésivaudan où les fous du ciel avaient rendez-vous.  
un bon week-end :love: , oui un vraiment beau week-end.
j'ai pensé à vous


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> retour de la vallée du grésivaudan où les fous du ciel avaient rendez-vous.
> un bon week-end :love: , oui un vraiment beau week-end.
> j'ai pensé à vous


 - c'est... c'est vrai ? :rose:




- non !



-


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2004)

Je rentre de week-end où j'ai wakeboardé. Au retour, j'ai croisé ma femme qui s'en allait avec son mec  . 
Alors je fais mumuse avec ma Freebox en attendant une charmante demoiselle que j'ai rencontré jeudi soir et qui doit arriver d'une minute à l'autre:love: 
Ca se complique un peu mon histoire, non?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



C'est vachement youpla comme truc!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Rien... J'écoute *Mssr 5* en lisant vos posts sans les voir  :mouais:  
:sleep:
Ciao!


----------



## poildep (19 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Rien... J'écoute *Mssr 5* en lisant vos posts sans les voir  :mouais:
> :sleep:
> Ciao!


ben ça fait plaisir !  



 bonne nuit macloba ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher... Demain réveil tôt !!! :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher... Demain réveil tôt !!! :hein:



Première journée de cours .... Bonne chance !


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Première journée de cours .... Bonne chance !


Merci !!!!!  Au fait, comment tu sais ???


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonnet de nuit  !!!!!





Coud'boule powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

T'as posté ton emploi du temps et surtout t'en as parlé dans un de tes posts tête blonde.  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as posté ton emploi du temps et surtout t'en as parlé dans un de tes posts tête blonde.  :rateau:


ah ouais !!!!!!!!!!! j'm'en rapelle maintenant !!!!!!!!  

PS: y a des neurones qui grillent trop souvent...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Cela doit être un beau feu d'artifice alors !


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Cela doit être un beau feu d'artifice alors !


Ca c'est sur !!! ça pète de partout...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est sur !!! ça pète de partout...



Un 14 Juillet perpétuel ... Mais tout ce bruit ne dérange pas les voisins ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un 14 Juillet perpétuel ... Mais tout ce bruit ne dérange pas les voisins ?


Au départ, c'est normal que ça surprend... Après c'est une question d'habitude !!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Au départ, c'est normal que ça surprend... Après c'est une question d'habitude !!!



Même la fumée qui sort constament des oreilles ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

la maintenant, je deprime a cause d'elle 

  mais ca va me passer 'fin j'espere...


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même la fumée qui sort constament des oreilles ???


Tous mes voisins sont des fumeurs, ils sont pas à ça prêt !!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tous mes voisins sont des fumeurs, ils sont pas à ça prêt !!!



C'est nickel !!!! T'as trouvé l'environnement adéquat pour toi. Un poisson dans son aquarium.


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est nickel !!!! T'as trouvé l'environnement adéquat pour toi. Un poisson dans son aquarium.


Sauf que je suis le seul NON-fumeur !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que je suis le seul NON-fumeur !!!!!!!!



Personne n'est parfait.


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

je répond à un message privé, vachement privé


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est parfait.


Heureusement... On se ferait c.....  
Sur ce !!! Bonne nuit !!!!!!! :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement... On se ferait c.....
> Sur ce !!! Bonne nuit !!!!!!! :sleep:



C'est clair ... Bonne nuit !


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est nickel !!!! T'as trouvé l'environnement adéquat pour toi. Un poisson dans son aquarium.


 tiens, on parle de moi


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on parle de moi



Ouais t'es présent même quand t'es absent .


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais t'es présent même quand t'es absent .


 j'sais pô, j'oublie vite 






tiens, un nouveau bocal ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que je suis le seul NON-fumeur !!!!!!!!


Enfin disons que eux c'est moins souvent par les oreilles


----------



## Franswa (20 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Enfin disons que eux c'est moins souvent par les oreilles


Ouais c'est pas la même fumée...  

PS: j'vais prendre ma douche


----------



## Zheng He (20 Septembre 2004)

Bon courage Franswa  .


----------



## Zheng He (20 Septembre 2004)

J't'aurais bien donné 1 p'tit coup d'boule pour te réveiller. Mais j'peux pas, c'est trop tôt.  Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est profite bien de l'école c'est là où on est le mieux. Au boulot y à toujours des cons qui te font c....


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

Là je m'apprête à aller à un entretien d'embauche  je croise les doigts, j'espère que ça ira


----------



## KARL40 (20 Septembre 2004)

Un week-end sans MacG ... donc je lis un peu tout ce qui a été écrit !

Et il y en a eu des conneries d'écrites !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un week-end sans MacG ... donc je lis un peu tout ce qui a été écrit !
> 
> Et il y en a eu des conneries d'écrites !


 C'est dingue aussi la vitesse à laquelle ça poste  des sujets d'une page qui s'en retrouvent avec dix en fin de journée, t'as l'impression d'avoir été absent une semaine :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un week-end sans MacG ... donc je lis un peu tout ce qui a été écrit !
> 
> Et il y en a eu des conneries d'écrites !



Ça rassure de se dire que certaines choses sont immuables


----------



## Zheng He (20 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à aller à un entretien d'embauche  je croise les doigts, j'espère que ça ira


Je croise les coussinets.


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

J'essaye de rattraper mon retard de lecture du wek-end (jamais de macgé pendant le week-end, surtout quand il fait beau).

Sinon... je repense à cette année depuis le mariage :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de m'engueuler avec ma collègue chinoise........   et je réfléchis présentement à la fin d'une légende vieille de plusieurs siècles :

Les chinoises sont toutes "zen" ! : mwouais ! pas la nôtre en tous cas...  
Les chinoises sont toutes "polies" ! : et deux doigts d'honneur en l'espace de 5 minutes, vous appelez ça comment vous ???  
Les chinoises ont inventé la poudre ! : la nôtre est plus rapide à la faire parler qu'à l'inventer !  
Les chinoises sont expertes en arts martiaux : ça c'est vrai et ça fait peur ! :sick:  :affraid: 

Bref ... on a pratiquement du l'enfermer dans le local informatique pour qu'elle n'aille pas casser la gueule à un gars du marketing qui a dit ce matin en la croisant : "tiens ! ils engagent des modèles de poche à l'IT en ces temps-ci ???"
    :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mariage :love:



Du coup me suis mis à fond, même les promeneurs de ma rue en profite   

"L' Avé MAria de BAch, chanté par BArbara Hendricks..."

ah oui celui de Shubert est magnifique aussi  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Du coup me suis mis à fond, même les promeneurs de ma rue en profite
> 
> "L' Avé MAria de BAch, chanté par BArbara Hendricks..."
> 
> ah oui celui de Shubert est magnifique aussi  :rose:



Je le trouve particulièrement adapté aux enterrements  mais d'aucuns diront que c'est un peu le même chose


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'engueuler avec ma collègue chinoise........   et je réfléchis présentement à la fin d'une légende vieille de plusieurs siècles :
> 
> Les chinoises sont toutes "zen" ! : mwouais ! pas la nôtre en tous cas...
> Les chinoises sont toutes "polies" ! : et deux doigts d'honneur en l'espace de 5 minutes, vous appelez ça comment vous ???
> ...


 P'tet elle etait zen mais tu piges quedal
 P'tet le doigts ca veut dire autre chose
 P'tet elle avait plus de poudre dans son necessaire de maquillage


 Je cherche zebig, je cherche


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'engueuler avec ma collègue chinoise........   et je réfléchis présentement à la fin d'une légende vieille de plusieurs siècles :
> 
> Les chinoises sont toutes "zen" ! : mwouais ! pas la nôtre en tous cas...
> Les chinoises sont toutes "polies" ! : et deux doigts d'honneur en l'espace de 5 minutes, vous appelez ça comment vous ???
> ...


 Je viens juste de commencer un vieux bouquin (réédité quand même) sur la civilisation chinoise, j'essaierai de te tenir au courant de ce que j'y trouve.  Ceci dit, si je continue à me coucher aussi tard et à commencer par lire autre chose au lit avant ça, on n'est pas arrivé au bout.  En tous cas, pour ce que je sais déjà de l'histoire de Chine, c'est plutôt baston et compagnie que "flower power". D'un côté, ça rassure : on est bien tous les mêmes, chinois, belges ou lozériens, si les gens avaient passé autant de temps à écrire des poèmes qu'à se taper sur la gueule, on devrait transformer les casernes en bibliothèques et ça ne suffirait peut-être pas.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

De toute façon, les chinois, ils vivent la tête en bas, c'est pas sain (le sang monte vite à la tête)


----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, les chinois, ils vivent la tête en bas, c'est pas sain (le sang monte vite à la tête)



Les chinois d'Australie alors ... :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

C'est les pires


----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2004)

Sûr, toujours planqués dans la poche d'un kangourou .


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

Aaah!, C'est donc ça, cette grosse bosse dans la poche des kangourous   
Merci de m'éclairer à ce sujet, stargazou ! Je m'étais toujours imaginé des trucs, moi


----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2004)

Ben disons que j'ai des potes kangourous ... Et quand ils ont bu ils racontent tous leurs petits trucs.


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bref ... on a pratiquement du l'enfermer dans le local informatique pour qu'elle n'aille pas casser la gueule à un gars du marketing qui a dit ce matin en la croisant : "tiens ! ils engagent des modèles de poche à l'IT en ces temps-ci ???"


C'est pas plutôt les gars du marketing qu'il faut enfermer dans le local informatique ? :mouais: 
(D'ailleurs ça sert à kekchose un "gars du marketing" ?)


----------



## KARL40 (20 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça rassure de se dire que certaines choses sont immuables



C'est même pour cela que l'on revient  :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

La je commence a m'organiser pour mon changement de service.

 Je me met un carton de côté pour emmener mes affaires vendredi. Enfin je quitte ce taf qui me saoule et je passe dans le batiment d'en face a faire la maintenance info rezo/PC/Mac


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La je commence a m'organiser pour mon changement de service.
> 
> Je me met un carton de côté pour emmener mes affaires vendredi. Enfin je quitte ce taf qui me saoule et je passe dans le batiment d'en face a faire la maintenance info rezo/PC/Mac


Parisien, l'heure est grave, bassou va controler le réseau d'une centrale


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Parisien, l'heure est grave, bassou va controler le réseau d'une centrale


 :affraid:
 Bassou, tu n'es pas dieu, c'est une blague, hein, c'est juste pour macGé... :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

Zinquietez pas les filles, je m'occupe pas du rezo partie centrale


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

Là je passe un tit coucou du Cami Store de Liège :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Ils vendent de la Cami ?


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Bon, je  m'apprête à aller laver ma voiture.
Pasque en plus d'être moche, elle est vachement sale 

et puis peut être après je collerais une pomme blanche dessus, comme ça je la retrouverais plus facilement dans la rue.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ils vendent de la Cami ?



Non, des bô Mac :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je  m'apprête à aller laver ma voiture.
> Pasque en plus d'être moche, elle est vachement sale
> 
> et puis peut être après je collerais une pomme blanche dessus, comme ça je la retrouverais plus facilement dans la rue.


 Chanceux ! moi ma caisse est blanche alors pour coller une pomme blanche dessus...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Que fais-je là ? ... Ah ben rien ... 
Si tiens je vais aller me faire un café !


----------



## KARL40 (20 Septembre 2004)

Je vais aller envoyer un fax .... ça va m'occuper 5 min. !


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chanceux ! moi ma caisse est blanche alors pour coller une pomme blanche dessus...


 si tu veux, j'ai encore des multicolores


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

bof ca fait vieux geek


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je quitte ce taf qui me saoule et je passe dans le batiment d'en face a faire la maintenance info rezo/PC/Mac


Et il est CONTENT de faire de la maintenance info ??   

Il est fou ce gars là


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

ben en attendant, j'ai encore paumé ma voture


----------



## iTof (20 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt les gars du marketing qu'il faut enfermer dans le local informatique ? :mouais:
> (D'ailleurs ça sert à kekchose un "gars du marketing" ?)


 
ben ouais, à foutre les gens en rogne, c'te question


----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben en attendant, j'ai encore paumé ma voture



Refais le tour du bocal !


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Refais le tour du bocal !


 chic, un nouveau bocal :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

On veut comprendre, on veut comprendre


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends que *MacMarco se réveille de sa sieste digestive* pour vous montrer ce que je fais maintenant.
> :mouais:
> 
> _C'est pas grave : vous allez finir par piger !_


 'faut pas lui en vouloir, il a des horaires un peu décalés.  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2004)

je rentre de dej. J'ai pas envie de bosser. Je passerais bien quelques coups de fil, tiens...


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2004)

pffffffffffouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffffouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...



Tu fais pffffffffffouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... souvent ?


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas grave, transmets à France-Info, eux vont nous la mettre en ligne.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde brûler l'agence immobilière en face...
> J'ai fait une photo, mais le temps que MacMarco la mette en ligne et me file l'URL, y restera plus rien de l'immeuble !
> 
> :casse:
> ...



Descend, arrache une antenne de radio a une benz, enfile lui une saucisse et régale toi  sinon je peux te la mettre ta photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

Chut !

PS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




son


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sinon je peux te la mettre ta photo


:affraid:


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chut !
> 
> PS:
> 
> ...


:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chut !
> 
> PS:
> 
> ...



Un peu enroué non ???


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

hum c'est pas dans cette agence qu'il y aune jolie fille ?


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

J'i eu peur : j'ai commencé par voir l'image sans les commentaires précédant et je me suis dit que tu avais fait griller quelques grains de café. :rateau:


----------



## dool (20 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum c'est pas dans cette agence qu'il y aune jolie fille ?




Parceque tu crois qu'elle a mis le feu avec son cul ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Parceque tu crois qu'elle a mis le feu avec son cul ???


Rôôôôôôôôôô!!!!!!!     :rose:


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde brûler l'agence immobilière en face...
> J'ai fait une photo, mais le temps que MacMarco la mette en ligne et me file l'URL, y restera plus rien de l'immeuble !
> 
> :casse:
> ...


  :mouais:
    Il se trouve que je n'étais pas devant le Mac avant 15 h...
    Tu admettras qu'ensuite, tu as eu le lien rapidement ! 



_PS : Ca ne sert à rien de m'envoyer des mp pour me dire que j'ai un mel, puisque je regarde *d'abord* mon courrier et que je vais *ensuite* sur MacG !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

En cas de problème(s) :





 :love:


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto ? 
Y a peut-être des PC qui ont flambés dans l'affaire ... Tu devrais demander à l'homme à l'Agusta ou à Pépita d'aller faire le commercial, pour les remplacer par des mac !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Heu non c'était une assureuse dont je parlais._
> C'est tout bénéf' pour les consoleurs : l'assureuse est embêtée et l'agente immobilière carrément effondrée !
> :casse:
> :mouais:
> :love:


C'est à quelle adresse ?


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

oulà ! c'est vrai que ça s'enflamme vite la moquette


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Et vous n'avez jamais de travail ???  

J'ai comme un doute...  

Même pas de courrier en retard, un Everest de linge à repasser, enfin quelques petites choses utiles 
  :mouais: 

Bon moi je retourne taffer


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Des jolies filles y en a partout !*
> 
> Suffit de regarder.



C'est vrai. J'en ai trouvé une juste à coté de chez moi, alors que je l'y attendais le moins... :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu fus comme d'habitude exempt de toutes critiques !*
> _Ta diligence, MacMarco..._
> ... n'a d'égale que ta gentillesse !
> 
> ...


 MDR !!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. J'en ai trouvé une juste à coté de chez moi, alors que je l'y attendais le moins... :love:


ah je vois que tu as repris du poil de la bête (non bassou reste à ta place)


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

et pourquoi je resterais a ma place, il est con lui aussi a me tirer les poils comme ca, ca fait maaaaaaaaal


----------



## dool (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi je resterais a ma place, il est con lui aussi a me tirer les poils comme ca, ca fait maaaaaaaaal



t'as qu'a t'epiler comme tout le monde 

en plus tu sentira moins fort la transpi tiens....


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah je vois que tu as repris du poil de la bête (non bassou reste à ta place)


Faut bien que je me change les idées. ma femme Me fait ch... copieusement. 
Et là je suis tombé sur une jeunette toute mignonne qui me fait craquer. Alors je me laisse faire après tout...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien que je me change les idées. ma femme Me fait ch... copieusement.
> Et là je suis tombé sur une jeunette toute mignonne qui me fait craquer. Alors je me laisse faire après tout...


excellente thérapie


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

Là maintenant?   

Je me grille les neurones à ratrapper mon retard dans ce thread :rateau: :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant?
> 
> Je me grille les neurones à ratrapper mon retard dans ce thread :rateau: :love:


 es tu vraiment sur que ça en vaille la peine


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

Rien que pasque j'y ai posté ca vaut la peine grug


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2004)

De mieux en mieux...


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pasque j'y ai posté ca vaut la peine grug


 in gode we trust


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oulà ! c'est vrai que ça s'enflamme vite la moquette



Qui va acheter du produit pour ignifuger ? Le permis pour convois spéciaux est nécessaire pour la course vu que les cas se multiplient


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De mieux en mieux...


 Salut Sonny  Ca va mon p'tit lapinou ?


----------



## iTof (20 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien que je me change les idées. ma femme Me fait ch... copieusement.
> Et là je suis tombé sur une jeunette toute mignonne qui me fait craquer. Alors je me laisse faire après tout...


qui disais devant le juge...  fais gaffe quand même, n'oublies pas ta puce !


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pasque j'y ai posté ca vaut la peine grug


*DOUTE*

_C'est rien, je voulais juste dire que j'émettais un gros doute  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien que je me change les idées. ma femme Me fait ch... copieusement.
> Et là je suis tombé sur une jeunette toute mignonne qui me fait craquer. Alors je me laisse faire après tout...



Bis repetita...  Et container pour Fabienr un !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> qui disais devant le juge...  fais gaffe quand même, n'oublies pas ta puce !



je ne pense qu'à elle. Elle est ma priorité. C'est pour ça que je me bats avec sa mère pour des histoires d'appart. Pour qu'elle puisse rester chez elle, qu'au moins à ce niveau elle ne soit pas perturbée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense qu'à elle. Elle est ma priorité. C'est pour ça que je me bats avec sa mère pour des histoires d'appart. Pour qu'elle puisse rester chez elle, qu'au moins à ce niveau elle ne soit pas perturbée.



C'est sans doute déjà trop tard mais c'est tout à ton honneur de vouloir lui éviter de souffrir davantage.


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

la, je me surprend a mimer le rameur sur ma chaise de bureau tant cette saloperie de grrrrr de pc rame

Décidement le multi taches c'est pas son truc a winbouze, pourtant j'en fais pas plus qu'a la maison : mail-icq-Firefox et le soft de dessin.


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

Je m'en vais boire mon café.

 Bon, à demain.

 Nooon, je déconne !


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2004)

j'me surprend a pti dejeuner devant le mac.......   
si ça continue je vais devenir g    
 :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

Dis Roberto, j'peux v'nir dormir (j'ai bien dit dormir et pas aut' chose) avec toi ??


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'emmerde. _Et j'ai enviiiiiiie de doooooooooormiiiiiir !!_
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> :rose:



Heu, que vais-je faire de cette belle journée...   :rose: 
1/ répondre à du courier...  
2/ me regarder le nombril... pour une fois 
3/ avec de la musique partout et du soleil plein la maison :rose:
conclusion: me la couler douce


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> 2/ me regarder le nombril... pour une fois



Tu veux un coup de main ?   

  

Quand à moi je me cogne 88 images à détourer


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un coup de main ?


Pas mieux    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Septembre 2004)

j'écoute the Shins en buvant un mauvais café 
Je réponds à des imélles 
je cause avec fanrem sur ichat aussi...  
et je vais pas tarder à me barrer outside


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

je distille de l'acide fluorhydrique avec une lampe IR qui rend mon labo really disco  :love:  :style:  :modo: <- un peu comme cui-là


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

- Nous, on regarde, on observe 
- En résumé, on chasse le fayot ​


----------



## KARL40 (21 Septembre 2004)

j'attends 12H30 pour aller bouffer ...
ce que j'en ai marre ce matin .....


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2004)

je me prends la tronche sur le p... de serveur de m.. de ma boite sur fond de Dépeche Mode


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

... on a déjà une liste de fayots (13 noms jusqu'à présent) qu'on va pister jusque dans leurs derniers retranchements !!!! ...


----------



## theozdevil (21 Septembre 2004)

je suis chez un pote et jattend que les cours reprene


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

T'as de la chance :mouais: j'allais te dire de circuler :love:

allez! zou!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

je vous lis et j'espere oublier le massacre de mon dentiste


----------



## theozdevil (21 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance :mouais: j'allais te dire de circuler :love:
> 
> allez! zou!


Tu dis sa pour moi ma poule


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis sa pour moi ma poule


toi aussi tu as remarqué les mouvements de sa tête ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Septembre 2004)

Enfin, j'me barre ...... 

........... pour revenir dans une heure ..........

C'est d'une monotonie la vie parfois .......


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

L'habitude tue la saveur


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

:sleep: :mouais: café, c'est dur  le matin non ?


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :mouais: café, c'est dur  le matin non ?



ah ! bon c'est le matin pour toi... ???


----------



## iTof (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je me prends la tronche sur le p... de serveur de m.. de ma boite sur fond de Dépeche Mode


 



 


 
je change d'avatar tiens,...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :mouais: café, c'est dur  le matin non ?


Tout à fait d'accord, c'est pour çà que je tourne au thé. 
Le café c'est à midi et le soir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je change d'avatar tiens,...



Il fait un peu croix gammée ton nouvel avatar...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il fait un peu croix gammée ton nouvel avatar...



Bof, faut chercher, quand-même...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il fait un peu croix gammée ton nouvel avatar...


parano quand tu nous tiens par la barbichette


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bof, faut chercher, quand-même...


N'empêche il représente quoi ?

_(MS: Keske la parano vient faire là dedans ? :mouais:   )_


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah ! bon c'est le matin pour toi... ???


 panne d'oreiller


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche il représente quoi ?
> 
> _(MS: Keske la parano vient faire là dedans ? :mouais:   )_


 Comme ca je dirais que c'est des digits d'afficheur a cristaux liquides, mais j'suis un peu d'accord avec FabienR


----------



## iTof (21 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comme ca je dirais que c'est des digits d'afficheur a cristaux liquides, mais j'suis un peu d'accord avec FabienR


le ch'ti Dieu avait raison, mais bon, pour être politicorrecto, je re-rechange... :hein: 

> à la question "Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?"
réponse : je me laisse influencer... sur ce thread, parce que ne comptez pas sur moi sur "coud'boule"... j'y vais et avis à vous...


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

Là je me prends la tête, keske j'vais bien pouvoir leur raconter à ces putains d'enfants, pourquoi qu'on me fait bosser pour des enfants, j'y connais rien, moi, j'en ai pas, c'est petit c'est bruyant et on peut même pas leur balancer des vannes de cul. faut etre pedagogue (?) educatif (??) , seduire les parents sans faire chier les enfants, faire du titeuf mais qui plaise aux bourgeoises ! savent pas s'qui veulent !
nan, j'vous jure, c'est pas humain c'qu'on m'fait faire.

Bon, j'vais aller chercher de la doc, me promener dans les bois, prendre un café en terrasse, et si je trouve  pas d'inspiration, ben  j'irais au cinoche


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

La....  j'viens de peter une jolie petite piece a 27.000 euros l'unité en voulant prendre des côtes dessus  

 J'suis dans la merde la :mouais: :affraid:  

 Soit mon salaire de 1 200 euros net par mois. Combien faut il de mois pour rembourser l'integralité de la putain de piece ??? :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Par MP.
> :love:



Je crois qu'il va falloir rajouter des "bourgeoises" dans ton smiley  Poildep était encore en dessous de la vérité


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> le ch'ti Dieu avait raison, mais bon, pour être politicorrecto, je re-rechange... :hein:
> 
> > à la question "Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?"
> réponse : je me laisse influencer... sur ce thread, parce que ne comptez pas sur moi sur "coud'boule"... j'y vais et avis à vous...



excellent choix. D'autant que je suis en plein "Music for the Masses"


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là je me prends la tête, keske j'vais bien pouvoir leur raconter à ces putains d'enfants, pourquoi qu'on me fait bosser pour des enfants, j'y connais rien, moi, j'en ai pas, c'est petit c'est bruyant et on peut même pas leur balancer des vannes de cul. faut etre pedagogue (?) educatif (??) , seduire les parents sans faire chier les enfants, faire du titeuf mais qui plaise aux bourgeoises ! savent pas s'qui veulent !
> nan, j'vous jure, c'est pas humain c'qu'on m'fait faire.
> 
> Bon, j'vais aller chercher de la doc, me promener dans les bois, prendre un café en terrasse, et si je trouve  pas d'inspiration, ben  j'irais au cinoche



Tiens j'en rentre d'un boulot immergé dans le gamin....les blagues de cul tu peut toujours les sortir; si elles sont bien mailnes ils y captent que dalle mais nous ça nous fais bien rire (crois moi c'est comme ça qu'on trouve notre boulot bien plus agreable avec la collègue)   
Quand a la bourgeoise; le seul moyen de leur plaisir c'est de leur mettre un doigt dans le schpounz...alors te prend pas trop la tete la dessus  c'est jamais assez bien ce qu'on leur propose...   

Aller courage mon pti poissounet; aujourd'hui aux gosses tu leur parle simplement de la vie et ils sont heureux comme tout


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bof, faut chercher, quand-même...



Pas trouvé moi.  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Quand a la bourgeoise; le seul moyen de leur plaisir c'est de leur mettre un doigt dans le schpounz...


Pas qu'à la bourgeoise


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas trouvé moi.  :rateau:



C'était quoi, j'ai pas eu le temps de voir, il a changé entre temps... :mouais:


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas qu'à la bourgeoise



je voulais dire que elles c'etait le SEUL moyen de leur plaisir  rhooo 

Les autres des fois de fleurs ça suffit


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire que elles c'etait le SEUL moyen de leur plaisir  rhooo
> 
> Les autres des fois de fleurs ça suffit


Justement j'avais compris


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Justement j'avais compris




 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

l'anesthésie ayant presque disparue je m'autorise un petit café


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire que elles c'etait le SEUL moyen de leur plaisir  rhooo
> 
> Les autres des fois de fleurs ça suffit


 Pardon , je parlais des bourgeoises en public, en privé je sais (et visiblement je suis pas le seul) comment ça fonctionne


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut-il aller dire à MacMarco que j'ai besoin de lui. _C'est le troisième en partant de la gauche._
> 
> :love:
> 
> Ça durera pas trop longtemps, Macmarco, après je te libère.


  Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries encore ? :mouais: 
   Ca se voit que tu m'as jamais vu, parce que je ressemble pas du tout au type que tu désignes !  :rateau:  
   Comment tu fais pour trouver ces images à la con ? :hein: 

   Pourquoi t'as besoin de moi ?
   Pour ton image ?
   A l'heure où tu postes cette question, normalement, tu as déjà le lien dans ta boîtamel...


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La....  j'viens de peter une jolie petite piece a 27.000 euros l'unité en voulant prendre des côtes dessus
> 
> J'suis dans la merde la :mouais: :affraid:
> 
> Soit mon salaire de 1 200 euros net par mois. Combien faut il de mois pour rembourser l'integralité de la putain de piece ??? :affraid:


 pff à peine plus de 18 mois 
bon, je le gagne mon coudboul ?
(pasque avec ce que je t'ai donné, va te falloir plus de 18 mois pour tous me les rendre  )


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pardon , je parlais des bourgeoises en public, en privé je sais (et visiblement je suis pas le seul) comment ça fonctionne




En public c'est toufu...euh foutu


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Les images, je les trouve sur un truc trop dément qui s'appelle *"internet".*_
> *C'est GÉ-NIAL !!*



c'est quoi? raconte...


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'viens d'imprimer le plan de table de mariage en vrai grand tout bo sur du papier tellement lourd que ca se compte en Kg/mm²


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

Là? je refais mon site internet (avec une tite aide de MacMarco  pour un shtit truc, merci d'ailleurs) et je lis des fayotteries pendant ma pause


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> En public c'est toufu...euh foutu


Le prix Boderline d'or est attribué à : Dool


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je m'aperçois que je n'ai pas fait la moitié des quatres trucs que je voulais faire ou en tout cas commencer ce matin. :rateau: Ahhhh c'est dur d'être en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

merci dool mais tu aurais pu attendre un peu non? 

me voila encore gonflé


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Les images, je les trouve sur un truc trop dément qui s'appelle *"internet".*_
> *C'est GÉ-NIAL !!*


 Je parlais évidemment des mots-clés que tu mets dans Google©... 
 Du style : "images à la con de types dans de la mousse" ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Bah tout est ds le titre ou presque... ah oui sinon c'est "under the bridge" des RED HOT version MOA.


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah tout est ds le titre ou presque... ah oui sinon c'est "under the bridge" des RED HOT version MOA.


 'veux voir !


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'veux voir !



Ah oui j'ai oublié le lien, c'était prévu en plus  :rateau:   

Sous le pont version MOA à l'arrache un peu quand même...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui j'ai oublié le lien, c'était prévu en plus  :rateau:
> 
> Sous le pont version MOA à l'arrache un peu quand même...


 T'as trop comprimé, on entend plus les paroles


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui j'ai oublié le lien, c'était prévu en plus  :rateau:
> 
> Sous le pont version MOA à l'arrache un peu quand même...


 heu... c'est bien les redhot mais c'est pas "under the bridge"


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as trop comprimé, on entend plus les paroles


 c'est passqu'il a pas de tête qu'il peut pas chanter


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Je me repose, c'est chiant l'école


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> heu... c'est bien les redhot mais c'est pas "under the bridge"


  Breaking the girl... ca m'étonne pas de lui ca


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Breaking the girl... ca m'étonne pas de lui ce



Arf quel con, au temps pour moi désolé


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est passqu'il a pas de tête qu'il peut pas chanter


 Eh ben avec presque pas de main gauche il s'en sort pas trop mal


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Ouai c'était pas fait pour être vu au départ


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

Là je suis en train de soigner un gros rhume, j'ai déjà sorti l'écharpe et j'ai mis un tricot en plus... 

Rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours froid et j'éternue toujours très fort :mouais:

L'hiver est proche :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout à l'heure on regardait la sortie du lycée en face avec mon collègue.
> :mouais:
> 
> _"Elles ont des touts p'tits seins cette année !_ s'exclame t-il brusquement. _Ça doit être à cause de la canicule de l'an dernier !"_
> ...


  
TU SORS !


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en train de soigner un gros rhume, j'ai déjà sorti l'écharpe et j'ai mis un tricot en plus...
> 
> Rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours froid et j'éternue toujours très fort :mouais:
> 
> L'hiver est proche :rateau:



je peux te réchauffer si tu veux, j'ai les pieds très chaud !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

j'essaie d'aprrendre  la lecture a fiston......c'est pas gagné 

je me console avec un choco noisette de  lind


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2004)

j'ai un rencart ce soir et je strese comme un malade. 8 ans que j'ai pas branché...


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un rencart ce soir et je strese comme un malade. 8 ans que j'ai pas branché...



Génial, j'suis content pour toi !!
allez courage, en tout cas j'aurai une petite pensée pour toi ce soir, disons vers 21h30, tu sauras que je penserai à toi à ce moment     

Allez ne crainds rien, tu verras les reflex reviennent vite   c'est comme le vélo


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Génial, j'suis content pour toi !!
> allez courage, en tout cas j'aurai une petite pensée pour toi ce soir, disons vers 21h30, tu sauras que je penserai à toi à ce moment
> 
> Allez ne crainds rien, tu verras les reflex reviennent vite   c'est comme le vélo



merci :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout à l'heure on regardait la sortie du lycée en face avec mon collègue.
> :mouais:
> 
> _"Elles ont des touts p'tits seins cette année !_ s'exclame t-il brusquement. _Ça doit être à cause de la canicule de l'an dernier !"_
> ...



Je suis vraiment pas bon publique mais là je crois que j'aurais été PTDR aussi


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Elles ont des touts p'tits seins cette année !_ s'exclame t-il brusquement. _Ça doit être à cause de la canicule de l'an dernier !"_
> 
> *PTdR !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:



     :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un rencart ce soir et je strese comme un malade. 8 ans que j'ai pas branché...


 1 : on ne couche pas le premier soir 
2 : si jamais on respecte pas  1 : capote. 
(ben oui, au bout de 8 ans c'est souvent un reflexe qu'on oublie)


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 1 : on ne couche pas le premier soir
> 2 : si jamais on respecte pas  1 : capote.
> (ben oui, au bout de 8 ans c'est souvent un reflexe qu'on oublie)




tss, tss, tss... conseil d'apprenti ça !!

une bonne bran... avant d'y aller, histoire de pas passer pour un débutant !! à 15 ans une fille trouve ça mignon mais à ton age ça le ferai pas !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tss, tss, tss... conseil d'apprenti ça !!
> 
> une bonne bran... avant d'y aller, histoire de pas passer pour un débutant !! à 15 ans une fille trouve ça mignon mais à ton age ça le ferai pas !


 :affraid: heu, ça fait pas 8 ans qu'il a pas couché


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un rencart ce soir et je strese comme un malade. 8 ans que j'ai pas branché...



vas 'y sans fleurs ni capute.....

juste un bon rasage et ......un grand sourire


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vas 'y sans fleurs ni capute.....
> 
> juste un bon rasage et ......un grand sourire


 ah, toi aussi


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un rencart ce soir et je strese comme un malade. 8 ans que j'ai pas branché...


1 - tu branches
2 - t'allumes
3 - hehe y a pas de 3  pas de bol


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: heu, ça fait pas 8 ans qu'il a pas couché


Ouais, mais la viande fraiche, çà peut faire monter la pression plus que de raison. Je pense que c'est çà que Semac pensait.


----------



## iTof (21 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un rencart ce soir et je strese comme un malade. 8 ans que j'ai pas branché...



 

signé : Pèpère la morale...


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

là, je me demande si je vais me coucher et me réveiller avec encore un peu plus de décalage par rapport au rythme de la ville ou si je continue à boire des cafés pour tenir le coup et me coucher tôt ce soir...:mouais:


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oh p... !*
> *Que je suis con !!*
> 
> Je m'étais dit, naïvement, avec l'a priori inctinctif de joie simple et positive qui fait dire de moi parfois en haussant les sourcils : "Il est gentil, ah ça, il est gentil !" :
> ...


D'abord ça fait longtemps que je ne compare plus, c'est la avec-herbe-de-bison la meilleure 



Bonne journée à toi grand frère ! :love:


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

bah la, je viens d'arriver au boulot, personne (comme tous les matins !) je me suis fais chauffer un café, et je vais aller le boire...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2004)

Là je me rend compte que je suis pas fait pour me réveiller à cette heure et que suis hyper fatigué. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

voila pour les filles 






.......et pour le garçons







je me reveille doucement apres avoir eté tiré du lit par un fiston despote



bonne journée


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

les filles mangent des fleurs au p'tit déj ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> les filles mangent des fleurs au p'tit déj ? :hein:




non mais elle preferent voire au  reveil une fleur que cela


----------



## iTof (22 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah la, je viens d'arriver au boulot, personne (comme tous les matins !) je me suis fais chauffer un café, et je vais aller le boire...


mouais, t'oublieras pas l'apéro de TheBig vendredi...  ...


----------



## Zheng He (22 Septembre 2004)

Ma chef vient d'arriver va falloir faire semblant de bosser pendant 3 heures


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> mouais, t'oublieras pas l'apéro de TheBig vendredi...  ...



merde tout faux !! faut que j'attende mon patron au café alors  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mais elle preferent voire au  reveil une fleur que cela


 j'comprendrai jamais les filles... il est tout mimi ce p'tit orang-outang ! :love:


----------



## iTof (22 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merde tout faux !! faut que j'attende mon patron au café alors  :mouais:


 et t'as pas oublié de lui en proposer un quand même ???


----------



## dool (22 Septembre 2004)

je rentre de la visite medicale....
Mais keski sont lourds la bas !!! (y'a pas de medecin dans la salle ?  )   
C'est a peine s'il te foutrais pas un doigt dans le shpountz ( ça c'est pour voir si SM est là) pour savoir si t'y est allergique !   
.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2004)

Là je déguste tranquillement mon café en floodant avant de m'y mettre un peu... 

C'est que j'ai un site web à vite finir


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> je rentre de la visite medicale....
> Mais keski sont lourds la bas !!! (y'a pas de medecin dans la salle ?  )
> C'est a peine s'il te foutrais pas un doigt dans le shpountz ( ça c'est pour voir si SM est là) pour savoir si t'y est allergique !
> .....



Présent !  :love:


----------



## dool (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Présent !  :love:




je savais que je pouvais te faire confiance 
   :love: 

bon maintenant que je sais que t'as la forme aujourd'hui; je vais user de mon balai    pour la venue de la belle doche a midi    :affraid: 

Bonne journee les soulots   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Non mais des fois !!!!!   

Le directeur des ventes vient de quitter mon bureau furibard ! 
Il entre chez moi en claquant la porte et en me disant : "Quoi ? d'après vos stats je serais à - 17% par rapport à la même période de l'année dernière et à - 21% par rapport à mon budget ????? Comment ça se fait ça ???????    " ...

Ma réponse : "Ben parce que t'as nin vendu assez ... con !" (note : le "con", je ne l'ai pas dit mais je l'ai pensé tellement fort qu'il a du l'entendre quand même ! :rateau: )

Toujours pareil ces commerciaux ... dès qu'il sont en difficulté, c'est toujours les stats qui déconnent .....


----------



## KARL40 (22 Septembre 2004)

Je bosse, je bosse, je bosse ...

Je n'en reviens pas moi-même !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2004)

Je sors d'une réunion sur un projet que j'apporte à ma boîte. Ca se présente plutôt pas mal, je croise les doigts.
pour le reste, ça se présente pas mal non plus, mais en douceur... :love:


----------



## netgui (22 Septembre 2004)

Je ne bosse pas du tout, pourtant je suis au boulot. J'attends la fin de mon stage tranquillement en espérant un CDI... c'est dur la vie, il faut payer l'emprunt pour payer l'iBook en 678 fois sur 40 ans !

 Je psote des news sur mes blogs hop voilà...

 Je lis The Big et je me dis qu'il devrait écrire un bouquin...et je me dis "dans quelle boite il bosse" et je me dis que je me dis beaucoup de choses et que c'est fatiguant alors je termine ce post de flood.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

je vais me recoucher c'est pas mon jour


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je sors d'une réunion sur un projet que j'apporte à ma boîte. Ca se présente plutôt pas mal, je croise les doigts.
> pour le reste, ça se présente pas mal non plus, mais en douceur... :love:



On croise les doigts pour toi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Je lis The Big et je me dis qu'il devrait écrire un bouquin...


Arf ! Trop d'honneur ... merci netgui ! 
Pour le bouquin ... aucune chance !  ... un bouquin c'est quelque chose qu'on écrit tout seul dans un coin ... ici, c'est du live, t'as un retour immédiat, des réactions, du partage ... un bouquin, c'est statique ... c'est mort déjà quand tu l'ouvres...  
En plus, "Thebig" n'existe que sur le forum ... grâce ou à cause de vous, c'est selon ... alors, un bouquin ... non merci !!!!!


----------



## iTof (22 Septembre 2004)

là, je viens de lire une info de premier ordre pour nous tou(te)s, buveurs/buveuses :
*La bière a un effet bénéfique pour la santé*​ 




















alors déjà qu'il est recommandé de boire du vin tous les jours, mais si en plus on nous re-recommande de boire de la bière, ... oulà... pour prévenir l'oxydation du plasma sanguin... mais pas trop quand même... pas plus de 3 bouteilles quand même par jour. Sont cons, s'ont oubliés de préciser la contenance eh eh


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

du vin , de la biere......voila comment on va me retrouver!!!


----------



## netgui (22 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 Macelene fait une arrivée thonitruante !

 (je suis déjà dehors)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

je bois un café,
qui veut partager avec moi ce delicieux nescafé / sucrette fait au microonde?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Macelene fait une arrivée thonitruante !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

là je me pose des questions existentielles :


- pourquoi payer a fifille un abonnement portable s'elle n'est même pas capable de m'appeler pour dire qu'elle ne rentrera pas a midi pour manger ??? je vous fais noter que là il est 14 h

-pourquoi payer un abonnement adsl a des milliers de ko si on a nous répond souvent
"Désolé ! L'administrateur a spécifié que ne pouviez effectuer qu'une recherche toutes les 30 secondes."


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais me recoucher c'est pas mon jour



Le mien non plus, je t'accompagne... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Le mien non plus, je t'accompagne... :rose:




tu prend le canapé , je veut dormir TRANQUILLE !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Le mien non plus, je t'accompagne... :rose:





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu prend le canapé , je veut dormir TRANQUILLE !!!!!



bonne sieste, les minettes  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

ding ding ding

macloba est appelé aux vestiaires


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonne sieste, les minettes  :mouais:



_miyou_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _miyou_




*dortoir des filles ----->*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonne sieste, les minettes  :mouais:





facile a dire !!!!


pour cela il faudrait :


- trucider les ouvriers d'en bas qui font joujou avec le marteau piquer    
- péter le claxon automobilistes : les crétins , il pensent peut être qu'ils iront plus vite !!   
- faire valser ps2 game cube et xbox et les jeux qui vont avec


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu prend le canapé , je veut dormir TRANQUILLE !!!!!


 
Super!  C'est mieux que sur le balcon avec le froid canard qui fait  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> facile a dire !!!!
> 
> 
> pour cela il faudrait :
> ...



ben t'es pas près de roupiller


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *dortoir des filles ----->*



je m 'y refuse , les draps sont BLEU !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m 'y refuse , les draps sont BLEU !!!!!!







*ça va ?*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *dortoir des filles ----->*



:affraid:

Fffffsssiiiiiiiiiiiit (<--- j'le fait bien hein le chat en colère !)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Fffffsssiiiiiiiiiiiit (<--- j'le fait bien hein le chat en colère !)



comme ça   --->


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> facile a dire !!!!
> 
> 
> pour cela il faudrait :
> ...



Eh bé !!!  Y'a de l'ambiance par chez toi 
Y'a plus qu'à mettre des boules non disco mais caisse   
,fait chier 
Moi je dors plus,m'en fiche  :mouais: 

Bon courage à toi  :hein: et merci pour le canapé l'est très confo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

non non et NON

je ferais la sieste seulement dans cette chambre !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (22 Septembre 2004)

Je suis au téléphone. J'ai appuyé sur la touche étoile, puis la touche 2 et j'attends .........Fantastique ces grosses entreprises : plus il y a de monde, moins il y a de personnes pour répondre au téléphone !

Connerie de système


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ding ding ding
> 
> macloba est appelé aux vestiaires



Ah ouais! Et Pourquoi faire???  
Qu'est- que tu lui veux à macloba le moustachu ? :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

je respire profondement, je me calme......
j'ai plus de clopes, on m'as pris mon dernier paquet!!!!!!

au point où j'en suis je vais chercher mon courrier , 
que peut t'il encore s'abattre sur moi ????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au téléphone. J'ai appuyé sur la touche étoile, puis la touche 2 et j'attends .........Fantastique ces grosses entreprises : plus il y a de monde, moins il y a de personnes pour répondre au téléphone !
> 
> Connerie de système



Je compatis à ton  D'accord avec toi,c'est la vrai mrd  J'ai eu la même expérience encore une fois aujourd'hui, 
au bout de 5mn y'avait toujours personne en ligne sauf leur musique de m, après 10mn toujours personne  :mouais: j'ai raccroché


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je respire profondement, je me calme......
> j'ai plus de clopes, on m'as pris mon dernier paquet!!!!!!
> 
> au point où j'en suis je vais chercher mon courrier ,
> que peut t'il encore s'abattre sur moi ????






Arrêter ou Apprendre à te les rouler,T'es sûr qu'on te les piquera plus :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Arrêter ou Apprendre à te les rouler,T'es sûr qu'on te les piquera plus :mouais:



arreter ??j'ai essaié, mais echoué lamentablement 

apprendre a rouler ? berk !!! il faut lechouiller le papier !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

j'aide une étudiante dont le prof lui a demandé n'importe quoi avant de partir en vacance   c'est pas la retraite anticipée qu'il faut mais la retraite forcée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aide une étudiante dont le prof lui a demandé n'importe quoi avant de partir en vacance   c'est pas la retraite anticipée qu'il faut mais la retraite forcée



et zut !!!!!

tu viens de me faire penser que je dois faire faire le devoir a fiston

il y a pas une bonne âme très patiente dans les parages?

je commence pas avant une clope !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas une bonne âme très patiente dans les parages?


Ca dépend des devoirs ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

J'attend que iMovie termine d'encoder en MP4 la vidéo de l'AE pour la mettre en ligne.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend des devoirs ?





l'apprentissage de la lecture sa te dis?

moi je ne comprend pas cette méthode a apprendre tout par coeur !!

pourquoi on leur apprend pas comme nous on a appris?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'apprentissage de la lecture sa te dis?
> 
> moi je ne comprend pas cette méthode a apprendre tout par coeur !!
> 
> pourquoi on leur apprend pas comme nous on a appris?


Envoie l'gamin sur l'forum comme ça c'est sûr, il finira à Polytechnique   



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'attend que iMovie termine d'encoder en MP4 la vidéo de l'AE pour la mettre en ligne.



Merci de prévenir comme ça on a le temps de chercher des bières pour visionner


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Envoie l'gamin sur l'forum comme ça c'est sûr, il finira à Polytechnique
> 
> 
> 
> Merci de prévenir comme ça on a le temps de chercher des bières pour visionner



Ca risque d'être assez lourd. J'ai choisi 8 minutes... un peu de tout.  
Bon encore 13 minutes d'encodage.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Envoie l'gamin sur l'forum comme ça c'est sûr, il finira à Polytechnique
> 
> 
> 
> Merci de prévenir comme ça on a le temps de chercher des bières pour visionner




haaa non et puis non non non !!!!!

un enfant prodige c'est deja largement suffisant chez moi

laissze moi mon "bebé" avec une intelligence normale, c'est plus reposant !!!!    




ps: le bebé est sur les ordi (pc et mac ) depuis l'age de 1 ans contrairement au prodige de la famille qui deteste l'informatique, sauf msn !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca risque d'être assez lourd. J'ai choisi 8 minutes... un peu de tout.
> Bon encore 13 minutes d'encodage.


8 minutes ???????? au moins deux canettes 5 dl !  :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus de clopes [...]que peut t'il encore s'abattre sur moi ????


Une meilleure santé ?


----------



## netgui (22 Septembre 2004)

Mais regardez clapton il ne sait pas lire le solfège  et c'est pourtant le meilleur guitariste du monde. Alors un gosse qui en sait pas lire tout court ne peut donner que le meilleur homme du monde !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

je viens de "tuer" fifille, sois disant elle ne pouvait pas m'appeler parce que elle ne savait plus le numero.......puis elle l'a trouvé dans ses derniers appels composé    


je ne suis plus une jeunette mais quand meme je suis encore loins de la demence senile

elle croit que je vais gober une connerie pareil?


----------



## netgui (22 Septembre 2004)

elle a quel age fifille ))


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> elle a quel age fifille ))



16 ans ........on etait aussi bete nous a cet age là ?


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 16 ans ........on etait aussi bete nous a cet age là ?


 bien pire, en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Franswa (22 Septembre 2004)

Je suis de retour d'une entreprise de papier "brainstore" et c'est trop bien ;o) !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bien pire, en ce qui me concerne



et...   ça s'est arrangé, depuis


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

nan !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan !



m'en doutais un peu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 16 ans ........on etait aussi bete nous a cet age là ?




 Et ben ça ne me rassure pas tout ça moi !!!  :hein: (qu'est-ce qui m'attend moi ? (deux filles))  :rateau: 

Je veux bien faire le plein de "patience" si quelqu'un en a en rab ...  ça pourra me servir !  

Sinon là je vais essayer de négocier un lever de sieste le plus agréable possible avec la petite qui a claqué la porte de sa chambre que je venais d'ouvrir ...  :mouais: bonne humeur la p'tiote!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

fifille vient de rentrer......plus rayonnante que jamais , elle n'a même pas voulu que je lui paie le paquet de clopes !!!!

je me demande s'elle a bien été au lycée ce matin et a son cour de théâtre cet aprem    

bon voila, la clope j vient d'être   grillé , je vais de ce pas faire répéter a fiston 

"petit-loup est un petit loup tout fou".....ect ect......


est que il arrivera a mémoriser tt le livre?........a suivre dans le prochain 9 mois


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2004)

Suis en train d'uploader la nouvelle version de mon site internet :style:


----------



## Zheng He (22 Septembre 2004)

Justement je viens de finir le mien, il est par là


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

bon rududu change de site, voila ce qu'il me dit

"Vous ne pouvez pas donner de réputation deux fois au même message."


----------



## Zheng He (22 Septembre 2004)

Chuuuuuuut !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je vais me casser chez moi ma femme est pas là ce soir non non je t'ai dit non j'ai des trucs à faire par MP ma chérie non mais attends j'ai un planning établi moi tu comprends et puis de toutes façons je m'occupe des mômes bon ouais ok à 9 heures ils pioncent mais après *j'ai UN TAS DE TRUCS À FAIRE !!!*
> Mon forfait il est mort de toutes façons.
> _



?????????     

rien capté mais une chose est sure, le fiston il va au lit a 20 H


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2004)

Je  vais rentrer à la maison préparer un hachis parmentier de courgettes pour une copine de ma femme qui vient dîner avec moi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais me casser chez moi



   

otes-moi un doute, Roberto: après t'avoir viré, ton patron ne t'oblige pas à faire le préavis, en plus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je  vais rentrer à la maison préparer un hachis parmentier de courgettes pour une copine de ma femme qui vient dîner avec moi.



tu m'envois une petite part?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je  vais rentrer à la maison préparer un hachis parmentier de courgettes pour une copine de ma femme qui vient dîner avec moi.


on est bien d'accord tu lui files mon numéro comme on l'a dit par MP ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on est bien d'accord tu lui files mon numéro comme on l'a dit par MP ?




il faut arreter la moquette , monsieur super


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

vu que on est jamais mieux servi que par soi même (n'est pas Fabien  )
je prépare un poulet a la créme  et des frites 

non non messieurs , dames , pas du  surgelés (pour un fois   )
d'ailleurs on le voir, j'ai la main brûlé par l'huile de frites !!


----------



## Zheng He (22 Septembre 2004)

Y en à qui ont de la chance ma femme elle est toujours pas rentré et j'en suis à finir les cacahuètes. :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

fabienr oublie notre accord c'est elle que je veux, y a du poulet


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Y en à qui ont de la chance ma femme elle est toujours pas rentré et j'en suis à finir les cacahuètes. :sick:



qu'attends-tu pour lui préparer un bon petit plat   

 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Y en à qui ont de la chance ma femme elle est toujours pas rentré et j'en suis à finir les cacahuètes. :sick:


sacripant ! t'as pas honte ? justement si elle tarde va à la cuisine et fait lui un bon petit plat !!! nan mais oh ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qu'attends-tu pour lui préparer un bon petit plat
> 
> :mouais:


et toi tu me cuisines quoi au lieu de donner des leçons ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu me cuisines quoi au lieu de donner des leçons ?  :love:





MDRRRRRRR.........monsieur et votre femme elle est où?
et ..... que attend tu a mettre le tablier?????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> MDRRRRRRR.........monsieur et votre femme elle est où?
> et ..... que attend tu a mettre le tablier?????



euh......   

tu crois que j'tai attendue


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu me cuisines quoi au lieu de donner des leçons ?  :love:



mes leçons, je sais pas   

mais les oeufs cocotte, y'a plus rien   

désolé, mais la prochaine fois, faudra être à l'heure pour les repas...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

quel bouffe-tôt ce Lemmy


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> MDRRRRRRR.........monsieur et votre femme elle est où?
> et ..... que attend tu a mettre le tablier?????


dis-donc toi tu te moques souvent de moi, bon je sais t'as raison mais quand même


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-donc toi tu te moques souvent de moi, bon je sais t'as raison mais quand même



si je t'envoie un bisous je suis pardonnée????? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je t'envoie un bisous je suis pardonnée????? :love:  :love:  :love:


Sache, très chère, que.... ouiiiiiiiii tout de suite !  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

l'interessé a interet a le prendre vite ....
avant que je change d'avis !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

sexy en diable  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

bon bon d'accord, le voila ton bisous...



















SMACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de terminer de mettre mon site en ligne  ouf! quel boulot!

voici l'adresse: http://homepage.mac.com/angiemathot/graph.htm  enjoy :style:


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

je me cure les dents !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Septembre 2004)

je revise ma physique/chimie pour l'inter de demain ... :sleep:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Septembre 2004)

Suis toujours après ma restauration de serveur ... 
Devrait avoir fini dans 1 heure ... et après encore 1 heure de route ... 
Pfff, et y a que le gentil Lemmy qui m'a boulé pour me consolé.


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de terminer de mettre mon site en ligne  ouf! quel boulot!
> 
> voici l'adresse: http://homepage.mac.com/angiemathot/graph.htm  enjoy :style:


 Yeeeessss !!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Suis toujours après ma restauration de serveur ...
> Devrait avoir fini dans 1 heure ... et après encore 1 heure de route ...
> Pfff, et y a que le gentil Lemmy qui m'a boulé pour me consolé.



peux pas te bouler pour te consoler


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je revise ma physique/chimie pour l'inter de demain ... :sleep:



'tain, ça fait super longtemps que je n'ai pas révisé pour un contrôle !!


----------



## Hurrican (22 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de terminer de mettre mon site en ligne  ouf! quel boulot!
> voici l'adresse: http://homepage.mac.com/angiemathot/graph.htm  enjoy :style:


Ben, t'avais pas pris plus de photos de la MacLan ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

la je vais au lit, apres 2 film tres nul j'ai bien terminé ma journée....


----------



## iTof (23 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je  vais rentrer à la maison préparer un hachis parmentier de courgettes pour une copine de ma femme qui vient dîner avec moi.


 nan, c'est pas vrai, tu rattrapes le temps perdu ? Fais gaffe, c'est louche ça... une future ex-copine de ton ex-tuture-femme ??? Et si tu allonges ton carnet en ce moment, dis-toi que tu ne pourras pas les payer à coud'boule ! 
de toute façon, à cette heure là, t'as du conclure 

> désolé Hurri, mais j'ai pas encore fini de payer la réparation de ta coquille...


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je fais un peu de ménage dans mes discussions suivies. :sleep:


----------



## iTof (23 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je fais un peu de ménage dans mes discussions suivies. :sleep:


 tu viens prendre le train après ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tu viens prendre le train après ?



j'ai pas bougé de la journée pourtant j'étais sur la route en permanence. 
Non rien :rateau: , je passais juste voir ce qu'il en était sur ce fil conducteur


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2004)

Là je bosse ! 

Vous avez de ces questions parfois !!


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

J'essaye de bosser mais j'arrive pas a m'y mettre, j'prepare mes cartons, nettois mon pc pour mon chagement de service


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu m'envois une petite part?



C'était vachement bon. Avec du parmesan dessus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fabienr oublie notre accord c'est elle que je veux, y a du poulet



Toi, c'est à l'estomac qu'on t'attrape!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> nan, c'est pas vrai, tu rattrapes le temps perdu ? Fais gaffe, c'est louche ça... une future ex-copine de ton ex-tuture-femme ??? Et si tu allonges ton carnet en ce moment, dis-toi que tu ne pourras pas les payer à coud'boule !
> de toute façon, à cette heure là, t'as du conclure



Ah mais non, j'ai dîné avec cette copine parce que je m'entend très bien avec elle, mais c'est tout! Et puis j'avais besoin de lui parler de mes nouvelles aventures de célibataire!
 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

café, the shins, macs... 
coucou bass


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

Salut Ice


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Toi, c'est à l'estomac qu'on t'attrape!!!!


Heu, moi on m'attrape pas, mais on me tente du moins.


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

Normal avec ton ping de 3 secondes.....


----------



## semac (23 Septembre 2004)

je bosse, je bosse, je bosse... :hosto:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Normal avec ton ping de 3 secondes.....


 S'il te plait, Nony est témoin, l'autre soir c'était 8 secondes ...


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

Ah tu fais des efforts


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

je me prepare pour aller fiston a l'ecole
maquillage oblige sinon on va pas arreter de me dire 
"tiens t'as l'ai palotte, tu vas pas bien ?"


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


 Vu comme ça, c'est sûr que t'auras pas l'air pâlotte


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme ça, c'est sûr que t'auras pas l'air pâlotte



tu t'y met aussi????

attention la vengeance d'une femme peut etre terrible !!!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *LORNA, SORS DE CE COOOOORPS !!!*


 Eh, Roberto, tu crois à la MesDamesPsychose ? 

 Moi,  on m'a dit, que comme pour les envahisseurs, y avait un truc facile pour reconnaître les cas de possession : tu regardes les doigts, si elles ont un oncle incarné, faut se méfier.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *LORNA, SORS DE CE COOOOORPS !!!*



qui est lorna?      
une sex symbol?
une sorciere?
une gentille fifille?

ben moi suis pas du tout cela


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

C'est une macgéenne, qui a eclairé certains fils (notamment facon nous 2) avec un talent qu'il faut lui reconnaitre


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

je vais donner un coup de vent dans la maison
continuer un peu mes jeux et apres 
je reviendra pour vous ammener du café     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une sex symbol?
> une sorciere?
> une gentille fifille?


y a une erreur la dedans trouve laquelle


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui est lorna?


Une diablotine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :love:  :love:

*Et même tiens la voila*


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2004)

J'ai toujours aimé les filles qui démarraient facilement.  :love:
Cà donne du piment !


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

je passe, je repasserais demain, quand ça sera sec


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2004)

Je vais aller fumer un clope, tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Lorna c'est *une trop-super gonzesse* qui part au quart de tour !_
> :love:  :love:




bien bien      

je dois chopper donc cette fille epatante et lui refiler quelques bons coup'bul

elle le merite


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien ton prénom, trop classe !*
> :




pour cela faut remercier maman cherie    

petit retour en arriere :

1966 la reine des chialeuse vient de pointer son nez , elle s'appellera pierina !!!!
ma mere a peté un cable a cette annonce et la elle a dit :
"MA fille s'appellera roberta , si vous etes pas contents je rentre chez mes parents"

et voila............     



ps : 15 mois apres rebelotte avec mon frere , le povre il a echappé de justesse a un rocco


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Bon moi là maintenant, je lis ce tradada, et je vois en gros ... mon "nom" :affraid:

Bon du coup ça m'a réveillée (quoique pas vraiment bien encore) ...   on m'appelle ?   

Je ne sais pas comment je pourrais me décrire mais en ce moment, Roberto je peux t'assurer que je suis loin de pouvoir démarrer au quart de tour (mon aventure de ce matin expliquée ailleurs, m'aura laissé quelques séquelles ... j'ai une joue de hamster et j'ai maaaaal !  Je savais qu'il était louche le gars !!  :mouais: )

 En tout cas je suis touchée par toutes vos petites remarques !!!     :rose:    :rose:


Et pour finir ... *je ne suis aps Robertav !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Lorna c'est *une trop-super gonzesse* qui part au quart de tour !_
> :love:  :love:



 mais qui revient toujours (hélas) !!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une joue de hamster


tu veux une roue ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

alors là j'ai interer a bouger mes fesse...

fison sort a 16h10 et ........ il EST 16H10 !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une roue ?



 je crois que j'ai pas très bien compris ...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

de hamster pour tourner comme le font ces petites bêtes  ou les souris aussi....


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2004)

Rob' (en haut pas en ah) j'ai posté un truc pas trop loin qui devrait te réveiller.  Et te donner goût à l'escalade.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> de hamster pour tourner comme le font ces petites bêtes  ou les souris aussi....



Aaaaaah ...  :hein: houla, j'avais vraiment pas compris !!! mais euh pour répondre à ta question (fort intéressante) SM : *non merci   j'vais tout de même pas finir dans une cage !   *  


PS pour Roberto ... : pôv de toi ...    si c'est pas triste tiens ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Fison" ?*
> C'est joli comme prénom.
> _Ça a un p'tit côté "Bison"..._
> :rateau:





pardon  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
j'etait vraiment en retard , fiston voila


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

Ça y est il a encore frappé


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est il a encore frappé



Je confirme STOP ai reçu coup de boule STOP mp à rob' STOPcherche le mot varape STOP


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah ...  :hein: houla, j'avais vraiment pas compris !!! mais euh pour répondre à ta question (fort intéressante) SM : *non merci   j'vais tout de même pas finir dans une cage !   *


non justement sans cage juste pour la beauté du geste


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens je précise aussi : *JE NE SUIS PAS ROBERTAV !!*_
> :mouais:
> Depuis le début de ma puberté, j'ai bien compris qu'il était totalement *non-rentable* de me _draguer moi-même._


 T'aurais pourtant surement plus de succès


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

Ecoute moi ca va par contre je connais un suisse que ca pourrait intéresser


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens je précise aussi : *JE NE SUIS PAS ROBERTAV !!*_



Moi non plus 

(il fallait que ce soit dit  )


----------



## poildep (23 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pourtant surement plus de succès


 moi y a que comme ça que j'en ai, du succès.  Et encore, parfois j'arrive quand même à me prendre des rateaux tout seul.


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus


Pareil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

moi je cherche cette satané paranthese carré sur mon clavier
je ne la voit passssssssss !!!!!


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je cherche cette satané paranthese carré sur mon clavier
> je ne la voit passssssssss !!!!!


 alt + shift+parenthése = [ ]


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

celle la : [ ???

alt+shift+(


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai écrit *un petit manuel...* _Une sorte de guide, quoi._
> Veux-tu des photocopies des meilleurs passages ??


 Non, pour moi, plutôt des plus mauvaises : c'est dans les mauvaises pages qu'on reconnait les bons bouquins. C'est à la portée de n'importe qui (bon, j'exagère peut-être un brin) de faire 2 bonnes pages, c'est pour les autres que c'est difficile d'élever le niveau de jeu comme ils disent


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi y a que comme ça que j'en ai, du succès.  Et encore, parfois j'arrive quand même à me prendre des rateaux tout seul.


 Avec les feuilles qui vont pas tarder à tomber, tu vas pouvoir te rendre utile.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

[]

et bien merci mais moins compliqué sa existe po ?


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> []
> 
> et bien merci mais moins compliqué sa existe po ?


  popchar 

mad: mais elle va pas nous transformer le bar en forum technique aussi non ? )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> popchar
> 
> mad: mais elle va pas nous transformer le bar en forum technique aussi non ? )



tu veus vraiment me voir trucidé la bas?   
tu me voit ouvrir un message juste pour cela?


mechant, je te boulera plus , na !!!!!


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

mechante robert trav


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moins compliqué ça existe po ?


Si un clavier américain si jeune ma buse   

Mais bon chuis d'accord avec Grug.


----------



## poildep (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Avec les feuilles qui vont pas tarder à tomber, tu vas pouvoir te rendre utile.


 nan ! Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle !


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

bon là je vais aller regarder michel vaillant, pasque bon, maintenant qu'on me l'a preté, faut bien que je le regarde, sinon il va se vexer


----------



## poildep (23 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon là je vais aller regarder michel vaillant, pasque bon, maintenant qu'on me l'a preté, faut bien que je le regarde, sinon il va se vexer


 qui va se vexer ? michel vaillant ? T'inquiètes, on lui dira rien !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

je vais faire un tour  en cuisine

steack salade pour tout le monde

............et si vous etes pas content allée manger chez votre maman


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan ! Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle !



Donc seulement un 18 juin ?? 

Tout ca pour une pelle, c'est tarte


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire un tour  en cuisine
> 
> steack salade pour tout le monde
> 
> ............et si vous etes pas content allée manger chez votre maman



Non, non, on vient chez toi, prépare l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

bon je file a la cuisine

combien steack je dois decongeler?
combien assiette a preparer?????


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

1 assiete pour moi


----------



## Franswa (23 Septembre 2004)

i'm very happy because mon PB 15" arrive demain ou lundi !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

Moi même a dit:


> Donc seulement un 18 juin ??
> 
> Tout ca pour une pelle, c'est tarte



J'viens de me prendre un rateau, manquerais plus qu'on me prenne pour un sot et a moi les châteaux de sable


----------



## dool (23 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de me prendre un rateau, manquerais plus qu'on me prenne pour un sot et a moi les châteaux de sable




              

Ca va bassou je vais assez la fayote là ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Septembre 2004)

Je pars faire la chouille !!!  

Bonne soirée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2004)

j'me dis "vivement que j'aie un mac", mais j'attends la révision qui devrait très bientôt arriver pour les PB, alors ça me met encore plus les nerfs  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

je me prend la tete avec mes compatriotes italien sur un forum :

il me disent que avec le systeme panther le classic n'est pas dedans !!!!!

en fin compte je m'en fou quand meme, je demande juste a avoir un os 9 en italien 
mais sois disant sa n'existe plus


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pars faire la chouille !!!
> 
> Bonne soirée



pareil 

_je vais fêter le fait que je sois prise en master professionel_


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2004)

là?  j'attends des coups de boule...


----------



## poildep (23 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> là?  j'attends des coups de boule...


 moi pas, mais j'en prend quand-même plein la gueule ! :love: :love:


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me prend la tete avec mes compatriotes italien sur un forum :
> 
> il me disent que avec le systeme panther le classic n'est pas dedans !!!!!
> 
> ...


Ils ont raison pour panther, classic n'est plus dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont raison pour panther, classic n'est plus dedans.



ben moi je l'ai , j'ai compri la fnac m'a refilé un imac g4 destiné aux ovni !!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je l'ai , j'ai compri la fnac m'a refilé un imac g4 destiné aux ovni !!!



Autant pour moi, je me suis trompé. :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

je vous lis ici et là et j'ai du mal a retenir le larmes de rire......     

le jour que je deprime je connait maintenaint  l'adresse pour retrouver le sourire


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

Bon, au fait, et cette tarte, elle est prête, Robertav ?   

Et j'espère que Bassman et poildep ont pas déjà tout bouffé. Parce que avec leurs habitudes de gougnafier !   Non, mais manger avec une pelle et un seau, je vous jure.   

Et barbarella qui dit rien, celle-là, quand c'est l'apéro, y a plus rien qui compte, fini les bonnes manières. Qur Grug ferme sa gueule, je le comprends encore : un poisson rouge, c'est bien connu, ç sait se taire (d'ailleurs, faudrait aller me chercher Darwin, parce que ce poisson, il m'a l'air d'avoir sacrément muté, sous cet aspect là). Enfin, celui qui lui a prêté Michel Vaillant va pas être déçu, au retour, il va lui faire des courses de sous-marin.

Ceci dit, je viens de me regarder un film de Rohmer, je vais me prendre un armagnac, y a pas que du laid dans la vie, malgré tout.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

il faut pas trop rever !!!!!!      

moi faire une tarte???? mdrrrrr......on commence par qua???   

moi c'est simple: 

prenez une italienne dans toute sa splendeur
regardé juste leur bons coté et...

dite vous bien que je ressemble bien a tout mais pas a cela !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

apres le dernieres larmes versé par la faute a LUC G je vais dormir


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2004)

Là? je me gave d'electro :love:


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> là?  j'attends des coups de boule...



pour ma part, c'est fait


----------



## iTof (24 Septembre 2004)

journée de daube...   pris un reuteuteu pour préparer ma voiture pour son CT comme d'autres forumeurs et que des tuiles : résultats, 600 euros en pièces, alors que la mécanique roule... les glandes, pas de bouboules ajd, le petit qui a une angine et pour finir, un summum de l'horreur relâté par Macelene... "boulez-là, elle le mérite", mais pensez surtout à ces voisins...  je ne servirais rien au bar ce soir...


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

c'est la saison des CT on dirait


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

je vais essayer de dormir un peu. Je ressemble à rien.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Là : j'attends !

J'attends que ce téléphone ce décide à enfin sonner !!   

Mais bon l'a pas l'air décidé alors , j'va m'faire un ch'ti café ...kinenveu ?


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

oh, oui, café 

(si tu veux vraiment, tu me files ton numero et je le fais sonner moi ton telephone. )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de lire un sujet dans lequel je ne posterai pas, comme son auteur l'a souhaité il me semble à juste titre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, oui, café
> 
> (si tu veux vraiment, tu me files ton numero et je le fais sonner moi ton telephone. )



Nan ...  j'attends ZE coup de fil ... du genre "oui vous avez le job" ou "non vous ne nous convenez pas allez voir ailleurs !" 

enfin tu vois l'genre quoi ... :sick: 

Bon et mon café il ne va pas se faire tout seul ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire un sujet dans lequel je ne posterai pas, comme son auteur l'a souhaité il me semble à juste titre...



je vois de quoi tu veux parler Tibo !   

Mais sinon ... * bonjour vous ! *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

moi je me demande si je ne suis pas un peu suicidaire...

fifille vient me reveiller a 7h avec un café et me demande
"maman est que cet aprem je peux conduire ta voiture?"

j'ai repondu oui ........je me suis faite avoir !!!!!


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

bon, 
(je conviens pas, je vais voir ailleurs  )

:hein: ok, alors je vais le faire le café


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

grug envoye moi un bon lavazza


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

J'essaye désespérément de rester réveillé. J'ai été faire le djeunz au Queen jusqu'à 5h du mat ce qui, sachant que je me suis levé à 7h et en comptant le trajet de retour me fait 1h15 de sommeil...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2004)

J'attend avec anxiété la fin de journée ...

Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est le week-end !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'attend avec anxiété la fin de journée ...
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est le week-end !




moi c'est le contraire j'aime pas le vendredi, le samedi c'est touj galere


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2004)

je fais passé du café en I.V.... 
pour me révéillé....


----------



## Franswa (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est le contraire j'aime pas le vendredi, le samedi c'est touj galere


J'espère t'avoir remonter un tit peu le moral !!!!!!!! :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère t'avoir remonter un tit peu le moral !!!!!!!! :casse:




merci !!!!!     

tu pourrait m'aider plus?

fifille dis que je suis le top de ringarde avec mes armani et save the queen

quoi acheter sans rassembler a un ado attardé avec le nombril en l'air?


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

La menant ??
Je recupere d'une embrouille avec un collègue. Le ton monte, les esprits s'echauffent, un collègue s'intercale, l'abruti se barre, latte tout ce qui passe a portée de ses petits pieds et poings.

J'étais tranquille dans mon bureau, fallait qu'il vienne nous faire chier. J'aurais p'te pas du lui dire "Dis donc t'as pas d'autres trucs a faire ??"

Il trouve le moyen de se fracturer la main, et je récupère les emmerdes... 
J'aurais mieux fait de le coucher moi même je saurais pourquoi on me casse les couilles.

Grrr y'a quand même des cons partout.


----------



## dool (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci !!!!!
> 
> tu pourrait m'aider plus?
> 
> ...




Sans vouloir te decourager tu sera toujours trop ringarde pour ta gamine n'ado   

Courage ça va passer dans quelques annees elle te sautera au cou pour te remercier d'avoir porté tes armani


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2004)

une camomille ou une verveine Bass ?


----------



## dool (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La menant ??
> Je recupere d'une embrouille avec un collègue. Le ton monte, les esprits s'echauffent, un collègue s'intercale, l'abruti se barre, latte tout ce qui passe a portée de ses petits pieds et poings.
> 
> J'étais tranquille dans mon bureau, fallait qu'il vienne nous faire chier. J'aurais p'te pas du lui dire "Dis donc t'as pas d'autres trucs a faire ??"
> ...



Je te renvoie le courage que tu m'as envoyer alors ?????


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

je désespère de ne pouvoir aller voir ritchie hawtin ce soir, pas assez de thunes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te decourager tu sera toujours trop ringarde pour ta gamine n'ado




surement mais les maman de ses copines ont des nattes (mes cheveux sont court )
 portent des talons vertigineux (viva le tennis r.l. )
et ont un piercing au nombril .....bah moi je fais pas 40 kg toute mouillé !!!!


----------



## dool (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement mais les maman de ses copines ont des nattes (mes cheveux sont court )
> portent des talons vertigineux (viva le tennis r.l. )
> et ont un piercing au nombril .....bah moi je fais pas 40 kg toute mouillé !!!!



demande a ses copines ce qu'elles pensent de leur mere qu'on s'marre 
 
"aw la la, ma mouère fo toujours qu'elles en fasse trooop c'est naaaze"    

Je sais je dis ça pour l'instant je ne m'occuppe que des gosses des autres mais bon...on fréquente le milieu et on observe kouâ


----------



## dool (24 Septembre 2004)

Mais la prochaine je ne ferais pas de remarque promis Robertav    :rose:


----------



## Franswa (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci !!!!!
> 
> tu pourrait m'aider plus?
> 
> ...


Moi je n'ai jamais eu de conflit de génération comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je désespère de ne pouvoir aller voir ritchie hawtin ce soir, pas assez de thunes



Faut arrêter de boire : tu économiseras comme ça 

Quoi ?   Rhooo j'rigole hein !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je désespère de ne pouvoir aller voir ritchie hawtin ce soir, pas assez de thunes




tu vois ce que t'arrive a aller toute le soir au casino ????


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter de boire


C'est possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je suis à cran.*
> Bu trop d'expressos... _Je vais péter un câble et avec je vais pendre mon boss par les... heu... pieds._



prend le par les cheveux , sa t'epargnera un blocage de dos !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

Je veux dormiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir... :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Je veux gagner au loto, m'acheter une île déserte, et m'exiler.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

et moi je veux ............

laissons tomber, la liste est trop longue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je suis à cran.*
> Bu trop d'expressos... _Je vais péter un câble et avec je vais pendre mon boss par les... heu... pieds._




Ben si le prends par les pieds ... ton boss ... tu pourrais faire un tour par là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de m'avoir fait rire, ma chère Roberta !*
> :love:
> 
> 
> _Féchié cette machine à bouboules !_




si vraiment tu veut me remercier , cet aprem prend le volant avec fifille


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ?


 C'est comme l'homéopathie : y a jamais eu de démonstration vraiment concluante.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pour aller d'où à où ?*
> :mouais:
> 
> _Autre question : elle est majeure ?_
> :rose:  :rateau:


ah 16 ans c'est légal


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pour aller d'où à où ?*
> :mouais:
> 
> _Autre question : elle est majeure ?_
> :rose:  :rateau:




nan elle a 16 ans et elle "apprend" la conduite accompagné

tu es toujour volontaire????     



EDIT : avec ta voiture, cela va sans dire !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Pas assuré pour !


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pas assuré pour !


 On dit "rassuré", pas "assuré".


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

je vois, les volontaires se defilent...

dommage pour vous elle est tres jolie      


de ce pas je vais me colorer le visage, fiston m'attend a la sortie d'ecole


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

merci roberto je te rendra la pareil au moment opportun 


tu sauve ma jolie titine , elle a seulement 3 mois


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Oui titine, pas tétine Roberto ... t'as l'esprit mal placé !  

Non mais de toute façon, moi j'étais pas dans le quartier ... mais alors pas du tout !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quant à ta fille et sa conduite


la dévergondée qui veut un abo mobile pour parlez cul avec les garçons  ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Titine ?_
> Ah !
> *TA VOITUUUURE !!*




pourquoi sa te plait pas titine?
la povre je ne peut pas l'appeler tutune , elle est plutot petite!!!


et la tienne s'appelle comment?


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

> et la tienne s'appelle comment?


popol ?  ok j'sors ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> popol ?  ok j'sors ...





povre ulysse , c'est bien cela que tu as non?

popol , quel drole de surnom        



en tout cas je suis bien avec vous, je ris et j'en oublie meme que je devrai manger

tant mieux , j'ai quelques gramme a perdre si je veut piquer le dernier jeans "raz la touffe" de fifille !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Je répondais pour Roberto ... Vu que c'est à lui que tu posais la question !  
Des grammes à perdre ... Viens au judo, t'auras plus rien à perdre dans 1 mois.


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est sur que si elle va au judo avec Hurri c'est qu'elle a vraiment plus rien a perdre


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2004)

Je prends un café
tout en lisant MacGé :love:


... s'en va en sifflottant


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que si elle va au judo avec Hurri c'est qu'elle a vraiment plus rien a perdre


 Tu devrais venir faire une ou deux séances ... Ca te ferait du bien je crois mon Bassou !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que si elle va au judo avec Hurri c'est qu'elle a vraiment plus rien a perdre




mdrrrrrr.......      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon, ben je t'attends le mercredi soir de 20h à 22h ...


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

De 20h à 22h ? la vache ! 
Pourquoi pas plutôt le samedi ou dimanche matin ? Y aurait plus de tonus, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je t'attends le mercredi soir de 20h à 22h ...




dis , c'est fatigant ton sport?    

ben quoi , il faut bien se reinsegner avant de s'engager !!!


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis , c'est fatigant ton sport?
> 
> ben quoi , il faut bien se reinsegner avant de s'engager !!!



Ben les vieux, passé 21 h, ils trouvent ça très fatigant ! (je sais, j'en suis un )


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Y a pas trop le choix des horaires ... 
Mais de toute manière j'avoue que si on en chie plus le soir physiquement, d'un autre côté, tu évacues vraiment le stress de la journée. 
Et oui, Robertav, c'est dur. Mais bon, tout les sports sont durs. Le Judo c'est super bon quand on fait pas de compétition. La compétition çà casse ...


----------



## Franswa (24 Septembre 2004)

J'attend ce sacré coup de téléphone qui m'annoncera l'arrivée de ce sacré et vénéré PowerBook


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

et la competition ca lasse


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Aussi.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

là, pour la n-ième fois je dois redonner mon rapport scientifique annuel a mon gentil prof qui les perds a chaque fois


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là, pour la n-ième fois je dois redonner mon rapport scientifique annuel a mon gentil prof qui les perds a chaque fois



donne le directement a son chef a lui !!!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Le collegue qui s'est tout ennervé face a moi ce matin est arreté pour 1 mois.

Je viens de lire le rapport, je ne suis pas mis en cause et il est ecarté pour "raison de sécurité sur le centre"

Ouf rien pour moi :soupirdesoulagement:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Ca se multiplie les coups de folie je trouve. 
C'est le monde qui devient fou non ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

lui il est surtout très con. Comme on bosse un peu dans un centre nucleair, ils aiment pas trop les coups de sang a la direction, donc repos forcé


----------



## semac (24 Septembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde, pas trop de temps. en pleine préparation d'une compêtition !!
je viens juste vous faire un petit coucou


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donne le directement a son chef a lui !!!!


les profs d'uni n'en n'ont pas et je te jure qu'il leeur en faudrait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends des explications, _oh non même pas je m'en fous y en a sûrement pas_, un signe, quelque chose.
> J'aime pas ça.
> 
> :mouais:
> :sleep:



   pourquoi tant de mystère ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là maintenant, j'irais bien courir un coup._



c'est ma fifille  qui te met dans ces etats???????


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Y'en a qui bossent dans une centrale nucléaire?

Ca tombe bien! BassMan tu pourrais pas me faire un prix sur quelques Megawatt/heures ou sur un peu de Plutonium... c'est pour ma consommation perso !!!!! Mon iBook il bouffe une quantité de jus!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui bossent dans une centrale nucléaire?
> 
> Ca tombe bien! BassMan tu pourrais pas me faire un prix sur quelques Megawatt/heures ou sur un peu de Plutonium... c'est pour ma consommation perso !!!!! Mon iBook il bouffe une quantité de jus!!!!



Nuance, il a dit qu'il bossait _un peu_ dans le nucléaire...  Et le reste du temps?  :casse:



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lui il est surtout très con. Comme on bosse un peu dans un centre nucleair, ils aiment pas trop les coups de sang a la direction, donc repos forcé


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Là? je suis en train de manger, encore  :rateau:

c'est qu'il fait faim par ici  une bonne tite assiette de pâtes, ça se refuse pas :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

sa sera tout ?????


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Mais euh ... 
Pas le droit de mettre çà en photo au beau milieu de l'après-midi !
Me reste encore des heures avant de manger.


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nuance, il a dit qu'il bossait _un peu_ dans le nucléaire...  Et le reste du temps?  :casse:


 Le reste du temps il consulte le docteur pour son 4éme bras qui pousse et son 15éme orteil...

 et si on parlait des fuites radioactives? dans les centrales nucléaires ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

tu a raison calimero , au gouter (il est 16h) on prefere cela au lieu des pates


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

si j'ecoute ma maman elle me dit" mais tu veut prerdre un os?

si j'ecoute l'homme il me dit "ma cherie tu es parfaite"

si j'ecoute ma fifille "maman c'est normal , tu as pas mon age"!!!!



enfin si je regarde la balance et la vendeuse anorexique qui me refile a chaque fois un 42 au lieu d'un 40 (la sal.........) .....je dirais 3 kg


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Moi je dirais ... Ecoute ton homme. 
Si lui te trouves bien, y a pas grand chose à changer ! 
Maintenant, 3 kg, c'est pas grand chose. Le tout est de savoir "où" ils sont en trop.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

ton amant il dit quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ton amant il dit quoi ?



on a encore le droit d'avoir des amants aux portes de 40 ans ???


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a encore le droit d'avoir des amants aux portes de 40 ans ???


surtout  aux portes de 40 ans!


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2004)

ah je vous jure y a des coups de boule qui se perdent par ici 

_c'est tout_


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Par MP.
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


 Tu voudrais pas postuler au poste d'amant par hasard???



 Et pour répondre oui..on peut... Même des petit jeuneots !
 40 ans c'est le bel age!


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ah je vous jure y a des coups de boule qui se perdent par ici
> 
> _c'est tout_


  Ah bon??????


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a encore le droit d'avoir des amants aux portes de 40 ans ???


J'aime ma femme, alors je lui suis fidèle, mais çà n'empêche que les tentations existent ! Et encore plus à 40 lorsqu'on a passé déjà quelques années (perso 17 ans) avec la même personne ! J'ai des tas de "copines" qui sont encore très aguichantes, et si j'étais pas lié ...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Non* en fait.


Tu veux dire qu'au delà de 10 maitresses tu ne peux plus assurer ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ma femme, alors je lui suis fidèle, mais çà n'empêche que les tentations existent ! Et encore plus à 40 lorsqu'on a passé déjà quelques années (perso 17 ans) avec la même personne ! J'ai des tas de "copines" qui sont encore très aguichantes, et si j'étais pas lié ...



fais comme moi. attends que ta femme se barre avec un connard et laisse toi aller à la tentation!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *BOULEZ HURRICAN POUR SON HONNÈTETÉ !!*



ce se que je essaie de faire depuis ce matin mais la machine veut pas


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> fais comme moi. attends que ta femme se barre avec un connard et laisse toi aller à la tentation!


 
 Au fait, ta femme ne m'a jamais dit que tu disais de moi que je suis un connard !!! 
 Elle va m'entendre je te la renvoi ce soir !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> fais comme moi. attends que ta femme se barre avec un connard et laisse toi aller à la tentation!



 meme si mon mari il devrait se casser , je pense pas que je vais recommencer qui que se soit
trop compliqué , gerer un divorce, le quotidiens seule avec des enfants ,le nouvel ami qui ne supporte pas forcement tes enfants , la jalousie de ce derniers......bref non , j'ai deja degousté  cela .....vraiment trop trop compliqué et a 40ans je ne pense pas avoir ni la force, ni la volonté


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Le mariage c'est une institution faite pour régler des problèmes qu'on aurait pas eu tout seul.

Comme par exemple les amants et maitresses!
Perso je suis jeune (24 ans) mais ca ne me dérangerais pas d'avoir une relation avec une femme plus mûre (voire même 40 ans pourquoi pas) :-O


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a encore le droit d'avoir des amants aux portes de 40 ans ???


 c'est même recommandé  

(sinon à quel age ??  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ta femme ne m'a jamais dit que tu disais de moi que je suis un connard !!!
> Elle va m'entendre je te la renvoi ce soir !!!!!



non merci, ça va... J'en ai trouvé une sympa et plus jeune!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est même recommandé
> 
> (sinon à quel age ??  )



entre 25 et 35........apres bof!!!
tu vas pas  foutre en l'air un mariage avec des gosses pour une histoire de cul , non ???


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Non Robertav ... Ca c'est la peur que tu as.
Rien ne dis que çà se passerait comme çà ! 
Moi je connais quelqu'un qui a refait sa vie à 40 ans, il en a aujourd'hui 70 et je dirais presque qu'il est comme un jeune amoureux.     Faut tomber sur la bonne personne, c'est tout. 

Fabien. Je compatis avec toi, mais il ne faut pas généraliser. 
Pleins de couples tiennent le choc, j'en connais des tas qui ont plus de 30 ou 40 ans de mariage. 
Et j'espère bien que le mien sera de ceux qui verront la célèbre phrase prononcée par le maire et le curé s'accomplir : "Jusqu'à ce que la mort vous sépare".


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> non merci, ça va... J'en ai trouvé une sympa et plus jeune!!!


 LOL

 c'est vrai mais du haut de ses 75 ans elle est encore bien coquinne!
 Allez en colissimo suivi !


 Et toi renvoie moi ma grande soeur !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre 25 et 35........apres bof!!!
> tu vas pas  foutre en l'air un mariage avec des gosses pour une histoire de cul , non ???[/QUOTE
> 
> et pourtant, je te confirme que ça arrive...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là sur ma boitamel, je reçois, au lieu du message attendu, des propositions pour du Viagra direct from USA à 99$ !!_


Alors là si tu veux, je te fais suivre tout les mails que je peux recevoir pour ce genre de produits ! perso je suis pas intéressé, mais si çà peut t'aider ...     
 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ta femme ne m'a jamais dit que tu disais de moi que je suis un connard !!!
> Elle va m'entendre je te la renvoi ce soir !!!!!


vBulletin vient de te sauver d'un boulet rouge


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Mais un mari compréhensif peut accepter une passade de cul non???

Perso je dis ca mais je pourrais pas supporter lol Sommes nous tous des criminels passionnés en sursis?


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ta femme ne m'a jamais dit que tu disais de moi que je suis un connard !!!
> Elle va m'entendre je te la renvoi ce soir !!!!!



vive la delicatesse toi :/

T'es con ou quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et j'espère bien que le mien sera de ceux qui verront la célèbre phrase prononcée par le maire et le curé s'accomplir : "Jusqu'à ce que la mort vous sépare".



je disais ça aussi il y a deux mois.
et je ne généralise pas, je sais très bien que ça existe et tant mieux!


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vBulletin vient de te sauver d'un boulet rouge


 vBulletin c quoi ça?


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vive la delicatesse toi :/
> 
> T'es con ou quoi ?


 Ola mais attendez je croyais que le monsieur déconnait !!!

 Faut pas être fou pour parler de ses peine de coeur sur un forum???!!!

 désolé !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Mais un mari compréhensif peut accepter une passade de cul non???
> 
> Perso je dis ca mais je pourrais pas supporter lol Sommes nous tous des criminels passionnés en sursis?



Un temps oui, mais après, viennent les reproches et là t'en as un peu ras le cul. Tu es trompé et en plus c'est de ta faute, ça va...!!!
Du coup Nada, c'est fini.
Vive la nouvelle! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un temps oui, mais après, viennent les reproches et là t'en as un peu ras le cul. Tu es trompé et en plus c'est de ta faute, ça va...!!!
> Du coup Nada, c'est fini.
> Vive la nouvelle!


 Mais pourquoi tu causes de trucs comme ça sur un forum de MacGé !!!!!!!!
 Surtout dans une conversation déconnante!!!!!


 C bon mes parents son divorcés ma mère est très heureuse et mon père encore plus !!

 Tout ca pour dire que je me suis pris un boulet rouge a cause de ton post de ouf !!! ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant, je te confirme que ça arrive...



oui bien sur , on entend tt les jours dans notre entourage que des amis vont divorcer et apres?

bah ...apres il faut pas se voiler la face , c'est pas facile , c'est meme tres difficile
soit d'un coté que de l'autre


bonne chance a toi pour une nouvelle vie


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre 25 et 35........apres bof!!!
> tu vas pas  foutre en l'air un mariage avec des gosses pour une histoire de cul , non ???


 c'est bien pour ça qu'apres un certain age, on parle d'amant et de maitresse, et que bien geré, ça ne conduit pas forcement au divorce


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi tu causes de trucs comme ça sur un forum de MacGé !!!!!!!!
> Surtout dans une conversation déconnante!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que si on ne peut pas déconner de trucs sérieux, de quoi on va déconner?


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Ah oui ben je me suis pris une volée de boule rouge dans la face a cause de ça!!! LOL

 C terrible ce qui m'arrive (mode ironique et autoflagelation ON) (je fais gaffe maintenant)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre 25 et 35........apres bof!!!
> tu vas pas  foutre en l'air un mariage avec des gosses pour une histoire de cul , non ???


exactement c'est pourquoi je t'ai envoyé mes coordonées par MP


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vive la delicatesse toi :/
> 
> T'es con ou quoi ?



Tout le monde ne lit pas tous les sujets non plus, un mp au lieu d'un pain rouge, c'était tout aussi bien, lé po méchant le netgui.


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ne lit pas tous les sujets non plus, un mp au lieu d'un pain rouge, c'était tout aussi bien, lé po méchant le netgui.


 Merci...

 :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Merci...
> 
> :rose:



j'tai boulé vert


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ne lit pas tous les sujets non plus, un mp au lieu d'un pain rouge, c'était tout aussi bien, lé po méchant le netgui.



Hey l'aut' j'ai meme po mit un pain rouge


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey l'aut' j'ai meme po mit un pain rouge


 Non c'est vrai pour sa défense... c'est un modo !
 Allez BassMan je te boule super souvent sur le forum "coupdeboule" de toute façon... je veux voir ce qu'il y a après Olympe ou Ibiza, c'est un défi !!!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

laisse tomber, j'ai presque fini


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> C bon mes parents son divorcés ma mère est très heureuse et mon père encore plus !!



mon dernier mot a ce sujet......


tant mieux pour toi , tu as pu grandir sereinement



dans mon cas mon mari m'a quitté en me laissant  sans aucune revenus
j'avais un salaire de mi-temp au smic et un loyer de 5000 ff !!!

ma fille a vu son pere tres souvent dans un lieu tres indiqué pour un enfant de bas age: le tribunal

il n'a pas cessé de reclamer la garde totale , mais il ne l'a jamais cherché pendant ses droit des visite , il n'a jamais telephoné ni pour noel , ni pour son anniversaire : aujourd'hui elle a 16 ans et son estime vers les hommes n'est pas vraiment rose et la meinne n'est pas plus rejuissante


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

dommage que ca soit ces hommes qui laissent une telle image


----------



## netgui (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier mot a ce sujet......
> 
> 
> tant mieux pour toi , tu as pu grandir sereinement
> ...


 Je crois justement que c'est la force de la nouvelle génération. Issue de familles détruites ou recomposées dans des conditions difficiles. Ces enfants voient et ressentent la valeur de l'institution qu'est le mariage qui permet d'élever ses propres enfant dans des conditions saines et propices.

 Il font donc tout ce qui est possible pour construire un couple stable en respectant certaines valeurs de respect mutuel notamment.

 Enfin je suis idéaliste probablement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je suis idéaliste probablement...



Oui


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

je viens de ecouter et consoler fifille : elle a pris injustement (tien calimero savait pas que u a une fille caché  ) un 13 en math......d'un coup elle a oublié de faire un tour avec ma titine 

benit soit ce prof


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

Moi je vien d'enlever ma tenue de bloc et je constate que cinq heures ont déja sonnés depuis un moment...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

la tenue du bloc????     

est que tu serais un docteur demoniaque ????


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Moi, je viens de décider de relever le niveau des hommes dans la tête de roberta ! 
(pis ma femme est portée disparue depuis mardi - et je m'occupe tant bien que mal de ma fille, mais plutôt bien


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la tenue du bloc????
> 
> est que tu serais un docteur demoniaque ????


 Finement observé


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Tu les endors à l'ammonique ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la tenue du bloc????
> 
> est que tu serais un docteur demoniaque ????



Pire  :mouais: attention ne réveille pas un jpmiss qui dort ...  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tu les endors à l'ammonique ?


 2 qui la tiennent, 3 qui la...  bon je vais aller faire un tour dehors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oui



Non  :mouais: enfin peut-être, enfin va savoir, ça dépend... Et puis de toute façon comme les hommes viennent de vénus et les femmes de mars :mouais: ... Ah non, c'est vrai, c'est le contraire  Et puis que de toute façon, on ne voit jamais l'autre où il nous regarde, alors autant garder ses lunettes ou demander à JPmiss le masque à oxygène avec un peu de monoxyde d'azote cette fois (pour le coeur et rien d'autre ), parce que vu l'état dans lequel ça le met (voir post ci-dessus)...  


PS:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pire  :mouais: attention ne réveille pas un jpmiss qui dort ...  :mouais:


 
  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Et merde !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

Saine lecture Roberto    :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... (tien calimero savait pas que u a une fille caché  )...


Je ne la cacherais pas si j'en avais une ! 
Les hommes tous des salauds, les femmes toutes des chiennes ... On dit toujours çà après un coup dur, mais en fait, c'est pareil des deux côtés. 
Certains se quittent sans douleurs, d'autres s'entredéchirent. Moi j'ai pas à me plaindre, j'ai bien eu mes peines aussi, mais jamais je ne me suis faché avec mes ex. 

Allez les âmes en peine, regardez le bon côté des choses. Il y a surement mieux ailleurs, voilà la seule idée qui doit vous guider !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

je vais devoir vous quitter, 
un truc passionant m'attend : devoir de  lecture de fiston !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Ouais, mais c'est "ailleurs", et quand t'es une murène verte, t'aime pas bouger de ton trou  

Edit : euh, bah, euh, je , euh, je, je répondais à tornad.. euh.. hurri, moi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

maintenaint je regarde le bricoleur de maison demonter son pc!!!!    


passionnant n'est pas


----------



## Franswa (24 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant, je suis trop dégouté parce que le vendeur m'a dit hier :"je recevrais mon autre palette demain matin donc votre powerbook sera dedans..." Et la palette n'est pas arrivé !!!!!!!! GROARRRRRr  :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Septembre 2004)

j'hésite entre une biére bien fraiche, un wisky (pur malt ? ou "standart" ?) ou encore un ti punch bien dosé avec glace pilé....

Hummmm....  

Les 3 ... ça serait pas raisonnable... quoique.. si c'est pas en même temps...   

Bon, je commence par biére ET wisky... une petite gorgé de chaque tour à tour c'est sympa...
et puis plus tard... un peu de ce rhum qui arrache, directe de Guyane...

Je léve mes verres à votre santé...

J'aime bien le vendredi soir... après une semaine de fou.. quand la tension retombe doucement... 

maintenant, il va falloir changer le CD...
Vous voulez écouter quoi ??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

la je me marre secretement

le pc avait de prob de blocage en veille, il vient de demonter de la memoire et sa marche mais
sans la memoire qui a oté il peu pas faire le montage video ....


vive le pc       


ps; je m'etouffe , j'ai du mal a me controler mais si je lui dit  "tu vois avec mac tu as pas sa, je sent qu'il va me passer par la fenetre avec mon imac "


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Là, je me ronge à savoir s'il y a une soirée dans la région, j'ai pas envie de moisir derrière le Mac toute la soirée...


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas envie de moisir derrière le Mac toute la soirée...


Ben fais autre chose alors.
On peut faire plein choses derrière (ou devant) son mac sans moisir.
Surtout quand personne regarde  

_PS: sans rapport mais je me demande si y a pas eva@chose@eva qui se cache sous le pseudo de kelk'un ci dessus   _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben fais autre chose alors.
> On peut faire plein choses derrière (ou devant) son mac sans moisir.
> Surtout quand personne regarde



prendre une douche?
recurer son nez?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je viens de décider de relever le niveau des hommes dans la tête de roberta !
> (pis ma femme est portée disparue depuis mardi - et je m'occupe tant bien que mal de ma fille, mais plutôt bien


bienvenu au club, moi je viens de passer le mois...


----------



## piro (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> prendre une douche?


prendre une douche devant son mac ?
interessant j vais tenter ça

a quand le syndrome de claude françois pour les mac-users


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> prendre une douche devant son mac ?
> interessant j vais tenter ça
> 
> a quand le syndrome de claude françois pour les mac-users



N'oublie pas la webcam ça risque d'intéresser du monde...


----------



## Franswa (24 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas la webcam ça risque d'intéresser du monde...


Bonne idée !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> prendre une douche devant son mac ?
> interessant j vais tenter ça
> 
> a quand le syndrome de claude françois pour les mac-users




la syndrome clo clo?


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

Ben là, en fait, y'a bassman qui joue  la 7me guitare, du coup, en ce moment on peut dire que je m'a(ba)ssourdi


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2004)

Moi je pensais plutôt à ça...  

remarque là dedans on en a un qui _SORT_ de sa douche


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

maintenaint je vais au lit


bonne nuit !!!!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint je vais au lit
> 
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!!!


 Bonne nuit 

J'y suis déjà cela dit  c excellent un portable vraiment  dommage que ce soit une palourde et que je doive trimbaler le KM de cable avec 

Enfin, ça marche, c déjà ça :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

me voila reveillé , ou presque, la maison est calme et je vous ai preparé un bon p'tit dej











bonne journée a tous et bon w.e.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

Amené la petite à l'école, mis le chat dehors, je suis tout seul au calme avec ma théière


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Robertav !!
> 
> 
> _Tu t'es trompée de tradada, mais c'est pas grave !!_




mais il est où le bon? :rose: 

et puis tu sais le matin faut pas trop me demander, ici ou la , qui veut bien prendre un tit dej il trouvera le chemin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai super-mal.
> je me suis foulé le doigt




tu as essayé de planter un clou???

je t'ai deja dit : laisse faire cela au specialiste !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Amené la petite à l'école, mis le chat dehors, je suis tout seul au calme avec ma théière



et tu as oublié de venir checher fiston     

esssaie pas d'approcher de ma table !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

bon bon d'accord , il faut pas etre radine dans la vie avec ses amis , voila !!!  













roberto mange pas tout quand meme; laisse un peu au retardataires!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Septembre 2004)

Je suis en train de me réveiiler, j'émerge, j'ai pas encore bien les yeaux en face des trous :mouais: 

Ca va venir :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2004)

Qu'est ce que ça serait si tu bossais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que ça serait si tu bossais !!!




tes dernieres messages me paraissent un tantinet agressif
peut etre que je me trompe ??


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tes dernieres messages me paraissent un tantinet agressif
> peut etre que je me trompe ??


     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tes dernieres messages me paraissent un tantinet agressif
> peut etre que je me trompe ??


       :love:


----------



## anntraxh (25 Septembre 2004)

Là, je me demande si oui ou non, je vais remonter ce sujet


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me demande si oui ou non, je vais remonter ce sujet


Tu tiens à la vie, petite ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tes dernieres messages me paraissent un tantinet agressif
> peut etre que je me trompe ??


T'occupes !!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me demande si oui ou non, je vais remonter ce sujet


 Bah quoi?

   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me demande si oui ou non, je vais remonter ce sujet


T'occupes...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

je vien de voir le lien cité plus haut !!!  


dans une photo du groupe il y en a qui sont vraiment bizar 
sans parler du gout vestimentaire d'un en particulier

sandale "esclave" , pantalon rouge et long manteau !!!!   


où vous l'avez trouvé celui la???????


----------



## Franswa (25 Septembre 2004)

Je prépare mon sac pour aller travailler à la plage...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de voir le lien cité plus haut !!!
> 
> 
> dans une photo du groupe il y en a qui sont vraiment bizar
> ...


Toi tu vas tomber le futal si ça continue...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

en fin de compte global a pas trop mal choisi son avatar: 

apres la passionante     vision du lien cité plus  haut
je constate que les mac user n'ont pas seulement un mac en comun mais


la tete palote (on bronze jamais ou quoi    )    ,
sauf un tres beau mec seduisant dont  je tairais le nom

la boisson (il faudra quand meme penser au martini heéé )

des cendriers pleins de clopes grillés 


halalàààààààà


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2004)

Je sais pas ou t'as pris ça...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la tete palote (on bronze jamais ou quoi    )    ,
> sauf un tres beau mec seduisant dont  je tairais le nom


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

heuuu !!!

non jp desolé, le serpent n'est pas vraiment mon animal de compagnie preferé


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la tete palote (on bronze jamais ou quoi    )    ,
> sauf un tres beau mec seduisant dont  je tairais le nom








 Impayable ! Tu fais ton marché ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

encore quelques minutes avec vous, puis je dois vous quitter
un passionnat apres midi m'attend    

11h30 copine a fifille vient dejeuner
12h30 rdv avec l'orthoptiste de fiston (j'espere pas de mauvaises nouvelles )
13h30 rdv coifffeur (la tete poil de carote meché blonde j'arrive pas a aimer, je redevien brune )
15h30 chercher le cop's a fiston, il passera la nuit chez nous
16h30 courses: pas oublier les gamins parqué au rayon jeux video en partant  :rose: 
18h00 mes depecher: acheter un cadeau d'anniv , le cop a fiston
19h00 si tu va bien je serai de retour : 
 - telephoner a fifille : où tu est , ques'que tu fait, quand tu rentre
 - telephoner a l'homme : où tu es, ques'que tu fait , oublie pas de rentrer
20h00 je serai passablement sur le nerf avec les tropeux de cop's des enfants
20h30 telephoner a pizza hut
ect ect ect

quelle vie on mene quand on est mere de famille !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heuuu !!!
> 
> non jp desolé, le serpent n'est pas vraiment mon animal de compagnie preferé


 :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :casse: :casse: :casse:



Ne t'inquiète pas, on va arriver à te trouver une gentille famille ou fifille d'adoption


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de voir le lien cité plus haut !!!
> 
> 
> dans une photo du groupe il y en a qui sont vraiment bizar
> ...



Terrain glissant... terrain glissant...  :mouais: tu veux encore un peu de savon ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ou t'as pris ça...



Au *Super U* de Bastia ?


----------



## Delgesu (25 Septembre 2004)

Moi "là en ce moment" j'essaye de lance the GIMP après avoir ENFIN trouvé une version pour Jaguar de x11, mais c pas gagné. The Gimp se lance puis quitte au bout de 3 secondes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au *Super U* de Bastia ?



je dois comprendre que c'est toi le mec au pantalon rouge?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore quelques minutes avec vous, puis je dois vous quitter
> un passionnat apres midi m'attend
> 
> 11h30 copine a fifille vient dejeuner
> ...



Quel programme !


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois comprendre que c'est toi le mec au pantalon rouge?



Ta situation familiale n'excuse pas tout.    :mouais: 
Faut prendre le temps de lire les légendes aussi hein !!    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> - telephoner a l'homme : où tu es, ques'que tu fait ,* oublie pas de rentrer*
> ...
> quelle vie on mene quand on est mere de famille !!!!!!!!!



Vi hein, ça donne envie !!


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2004)

Moi je me marre en lisant les traits d'humour de robertav


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la boisson (il faudra quand meme penser au martini heéé )
> des cendriers pleins de clopes grillés


Beurk...


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant, j'envoie mon *millième* post !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'envoie mon *millième* post !



sagouin


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'envoie mon *millième* post !



Allez OUST !! File, vilain !!  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'envoie mon *millième* post !


 Assassin !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'envoie mon *millième* post !



Millouin !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

me revoila


apres mauvaise nouvelle de l'orthoptiste et recuperation de 2 cop's au lieu de 1
j'ai ecourté mon programme, les courses sera pour un'atre fois.......


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila
> 
> 
> apres mauvaise nouvelle de l'orthoptiste et recuperation de 2 cop's au lieu de 1
> j'ai ecourté mon programme, les courses sera pour un'atre fois.......


welcome back, tu aimes la bière?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> welcome back, tu aimes la bière?



pas vraiment, tu as pas un petit biberon de vendanges tardives?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas vraiment, tu as pas un petit biberon de vendanges tardives?


si si    (air désintéressé)


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si si    (air désintéressé)


 du rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

rouge?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Bon ben moi là je vais planter ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

planter???????        


decidement aujourd'hui je comprend rien !!!!   




ps: je vous rassure, maman dis que cela m'arrive tous les jours !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi là je vais planter ...  :love:



Les choux ?


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

je crois que Robertave me fais concurrence
 je n'arrive pas toujours à comprendre ses phrases


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je crois que Robertave me fais concurrence
> je n'arrive pas toujours à comprendre ses phrases



Tant que tu comprends les tiennes tu n'as pas à t'inquièter


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je crois que Robertave me fais concurrence
> je n'arrive pas toujours à comprendre ses phrases


 caisse tu dis ??


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

Je viens d'ouvrir un vieux gewurtz de 98, vendanges tardives, ben c'est un régal ! (va pas finir la nuit)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'ouvrir un vieux gewurtz de 98, vendanges tardives, ben c'est un régal ! (va pas finir la nuit)



grrrrrr !!!!!


envoieeeeeeeeee !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu comprends les tiennes tu n'as pas à t'inquièter



 j'ai pas le droit de te bouler


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> caisse tu dis ??



grug ne tends pas cette perche qui pourrait te mener au toilette
 :love:


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'ouvrir un vieux gewurtz de 98, vendanges tardives, ben c'est un régal ! (va pas finir la nuit)



va meme pas commencer la soirée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non, _pas un clou..._
> 
> 
> *Sans rire, si je te disais, tu me croirais pas !*
> :rose:  :love:  :love:




hhoooooooo    !!!!!!!!!


dis moi c'est quoi ????????   

entre robert's on peut bien se confier cela , non ???????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi là je vais planter ...  :love:



Comment ça je ne suis pas claire quand je parle (poste) ?  :mouais: 

 primo NOoooN je n'ai pas été planter le nouveau pécé de mon chéri ...  :hein: il est moche, il ne s'intègre pas du tout dans notre intérieur ... mais quand même ...   

 les choux Tibo ..c'est plus la saison pour les planter ...   enfin je crois ...

Pour les curieux, l'implantation s'est bien déroulée ... tout va bien ! 


 quoi on dit pas "im" ??? hein ?

plantation ? :affraid: ..... ah bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça je ne suis pas claire quand je parle (poste) ?  :mouais:
> 
> .... ah bon ?






j'ai toujours un petit doute  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

tu peux expliquer comme si j'avais 3 ans ?

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2004)

J'attend l'heure de l'apéro, c'est long


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

écoute petite viens sur mes genoux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'attend l'heure de l'apéro, c'est long



pardonnes mon retard   






ça va mieux


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pardonnes mon retard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout pardonné, tu es


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> tout pardonné, tu es


 encore une qui parle comme yoda


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> encore une qui parle comme yoda




decidement je comprend rien !!!    

c'est quoi yoda???  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


meme par ici c'est devenu aussi compliqué que dans le tecnique !!!!!


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement je comprend rien !!!
> 
> c'est quoi yoda???  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ...



 éxagérer il ne faut pas quand même


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement je comprend rien !!!
> 
> c'est quoi yoda???  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ...


 c'est mignon !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

la je vais vous quitter
un fort mal de crane ne me quitte pas depuis un bon moment



je revien plus tard si ma tete le permet



bonne soirée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vais vous quitter
> un fort mal de crane ne me quitte pas depuis un bon moment
> 
> 
> ...


[mode gribouille] tes parents ? ils t'ont eu en solde ?[End mode gribouille]


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Moi je découpe du canard, des oignons nouveaux et une ou 2 carottes. J'égoutte su soja, je sors le vin de riz, la sauce soja douce, l'huile d'arachide, le sel, le poivre et je prépare donc du canard asiatique avec des pâtes aux légumes


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Et je bois de la Corsendonk Pater, fameuse.


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vais vous quitter
> un fort mal de crane ne me quitte pas depuis un bon moment



Fallait pas lui montrer le bar de MacGé : il veut plus nous quitter


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je découpe du canard, des oignons nouveaux et une ou 2 carottes. J'égoutte su soja, je sors le vin de riz, la sauce soja douce, l'huile d'arachide, le sel, le poivre et je prépare donc du canard asiatique avec des pâtes aux légumes


 tu veux pas aussi nous donner les proportions des ingrédients ? Ta recette est pas assez précise, je vais rater le plat.


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas lui montrer le bar de MacGé : il veut plus nous quitter



de toute façcon entre skywalker et yoda y'a que la couleur qui change


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

je fais l'amour pas la guerre


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je fais l'amour pas la guerre


 quoi, là en ce moment ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2004)

je regarde un concert accoustique de David Gilmour tout en postant ici et en discutant sur le Toubar


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quoi, là en ce moment ?



oui je téléphonais à mon amour qui est 
en cure de désyntoxication


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui je téléphonais à mon amour qui est
> en cure de désyntoxication


 oh !  C'est sensiblement différent de ce que j'imaginais déjà :rose:


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oh !  C'est sensiblement différent de ce que j'imaginais déjà :rose:



c'est dure de ne pas faire la guerre avec une droguée croit moi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui je téléphonais à mon amour qui est
> en cure de désyntoxication



tu vas faire des économies


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est dure de ne pas faire la guerre avec une droguée croit moi


 je sais


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas faire des économies



ho je sais pas si c'est des économies de savoir qu'une personne
finira bien par se donner la mort tellement le poison est profond


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ho je sais pas si c'est des économies de savoir qu'une personne
> finira bien par se donner la mort tellement le poison est profond



c'est pas des économies, dans ce cas
c'est un devoir que de l'aider


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

bon, là maintenant je vais me servir une petite bière en attendant un peu d'ordre dans le TER


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, là maintenant je vais me servir une petite bière en attendant un peu d'ordre dans le TER



mets m'en une de coté


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

moi je revien, apres dose massive de aspirine 



ps: meme en TER je pige pas alors je vous fais graçe de mes interventions


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Bien! 
Je vais me siroter un verre de Xuxu devant la trilogie du samedi en attendant que le TER se remette sur les rails


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: meme en TER je pige pas alors je vous fais graçe de mes interventions


    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Bien!
> Je vais me siroter un verre de Xuxu devant la trilogie du samedi en attendant que le TER se remette sur les rails



il attend patiemment ses passagers


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il attend patiemment ses passagers


 ça va ça va, j'arrive


----------



## Hurrican (25 Septembre 2004)

vais me lancer un petit UT2004 pour me détendre avant d'aller rejoindre ma douce qui regarde elle aussi la trilogie ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

moi je cherche la bonne police,
si vous voulez bien me donner la votre: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=881928#post881928


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2004)

bientôt l'heure du digestif et au lit


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bientôt l'heure du digestif et au lit








c'est bon, tu peux y aller


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

maintenaint il est minuit....



qui a peur des fantomes ?

qui a peur du loup garou?

qui a peur de dracula?


ben quoi, j'ai pas le droit de poser de telle questions?????


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas moi, c'est pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

encore 1 question.........    

2 gentils monsieurs (et non , ceux la ne sont pas de vampires ....quoi que a savoir  :rateau: )
mon donné gentillement un tit coup

question: pourquoi j'ai reçu 1 points pour chaque coup?????     


pas seulement les mysteres  de l'informatique sont impenetrable pour moi
maintenaint me voila encore plus bete avec le compteur macgeneration !!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore 1 question.........
> 
> 2 gentils monsieurs (et non , ceux la ne sont pas de vampires ....quoi que a savoir  :rateau: )
> mon donné gentillement un tit coup
> ...


 Disco(1) : un point ! 
Disco(2) : deux points ! 

je continue ?


----------



## House M.D. (26 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je continue ?



Pourquoi pas, t'as l'air bien parti


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas, t'as l'air bien parti


 ben moi j'en suis qu'à Disco(2), après je sais pas !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

merci mon sauver!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 


tu tombe a pic, comme cela cette nuit je irais dormir plus intelligente:

comment sa marche le TER????   

parce que la.....



halala , qui m'a demandé si ma mere m'a acheté en solde?

vu l'etat des choses je me pose moi aussi la question !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

et vais filer vite au lit

demain je dois me lever tot !!!


bonne nuit et bizzzz a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci mon sauver!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> tu tombe a pic, comme cela cette nuit je irais dormir plus intelligente:
> ...



Pour le Ter tu prends le dernier mot ou le son de la phrase précédente et tu commences une phrase avec avec ce mot ou son ...


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci mon sauver!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> tu tombe a pic, comme cela cette nuit je irais dormir plus intelligente:
> ...


 TER : tu prends la fin de la phrase du post précédent et tu fais une phrase qui commence par ça.

exemple : "t'as compris ?" > "pris sur le vif !"

ta mère a fait une affaire : t'es marrante !    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

J'ai grillé poildep comme d'hab' dans le TER, mais sont explication est plus claire


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai grillé poildep comme d'hab' dans le TER, mais sont explication est plus claire


 ah ouais, pas vu !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, pas vu !



Comme je disais comme d'hab'


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme je disais comme d'hab'


on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile



Parole d'un sage ...


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



Ces ponots, c'est vrai qu'ils font de la gnôle avec n'importe quoi   Ça doit être pour se donner du coeur à l'ouvrage pour monter en haut du rocher Corneille digérer les lentilles.

Alors, barbarella, c'est de la verveine que tu siffles ou autre chose. Pour moi, ce sera un armagnac.


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ce sera un armagnac.




   ben dis donc c encore l'heure ???     

Le vent s'est calmé chez toi ?  Mince ici ça souffle,  prémices du froid, j'aime pas ça.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc c encore l'heure ???
> 
> Le vent s'est calmé chez toi ?  Mince ici ça souffle,  prémices du froid, j'aime pas ça.



Y a pas d'heure pour l'armagnac (même si j'en ai rarement bu ces dernières années). Sinon, oui, le vent est tombé, mais j'apprécie plutôt de revoir un peu de tramontane depuis une semaine après des semaines de moiteur. Je me suis habitué à la tramontane sans difficultés mais je n'ai pas encore su, malgré les année, m'habituer au marin : la première énerve mais est vivifiante, le second me donne juste envie d'aller me coucher, même à 10h du matin


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas d'heure pour l'armagnac (même si j'en ai rarement bu ces dernières années). Sinon, oui, le vent est tombé, mais j'apprécie plutôt de revoir un peu de tramontane depuis une semaine après des semaines de moiteur. Je me suis habitué à la tramontane sans difficultés mais je n'ai pas encore su, malgré les année, m'habituer au marin : la première énerve mais est vivifiante, le second me donne juste envie d'aller me coucher, même à 10h du matin



môssieu Luc   

je ne peux laisser passer de telles allégations sans réagir    

dois-je croire que le marin fait une apparition quotidienne à l'heure de la sieste   

quelle que soit la saison...


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore su, malgré les année, m'habituer au marin : [...] [il] donne juste envie d'aller me coucher, même à 10h du matin


Tu veux coucher avec le marin dès que tu le vois ??  :mouais: 
C'est l'uniforme qui te fait cet effet ??   


_désolé_


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

Ou alors c'est le pompon !!!


----------



## House M.D. (26 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est le pompon !!!




Bah vi, ça lui rappelle sa jeunesse, dans les fêtes forainnes, fallait toucher le ponpon


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah vi, ça lui rappelle sa jeunesse, dans les fêtes forainnes, fallait toucher le ponpon



C'était pas plutôt la queue du singe ???    :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> môssieu Luc
> 
> je ne peux laisser passer de telles allégations sans réagir
> 
> ...



Môssieu Lemmy, je peux farpaitement aller faire ma sieste sans le moindre marin à l'horizon et je n'en éprouve pas le début du commencement d'une ébauche de honte (je dirai même de vergogne comme on dit en occitan).  


Mais, car il y a un mais, le marin me pousserait à faire la sieste toute la journée, ce qui, ne vous en déplaise, n'est absolument pas dans ma nature. En toutes choses, et donc en sieste, il faut savoir user (jusqu'à la corde s'il le faut) mais ne pas abuser.

J'aimerais donc qu'à l'avenir nous ne confondassiez pas l'envie de la sieste méridienne, farpaitement légitime et reconnue dans les conventions collectives pour le travailleur honnête (ça, c'est moi  :rateau:   ) et le fait de s'abandonner au traversin du matin au soir, sans préjuger du soir au matin.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux coucher avec le marin dès que tu le vois ??  :mouais:
> C'est l'uniforme qui te fait cet effet ??
> 
> 
> _désolé_



Ben non, l'uniforme ne me fait pas énormément d'effet.  

Quant au marin, c'est bien le cas de dire que c'est le pompon. On voit là ce que la méconnaissance de la géographie la plus élémentaire entraîne comme erreurs grossières sur un quidam quelconque (moi en l'occurrence   ) Mon marin, ce n'est que du vent, pas moyen d'attraper le dit pompon.

Et qu'aurait-ce été si j'avais critiqué, plutôt que la marin, "la marinade", ce qui n'aurait en rien changé mon discours. M'aurait-on dit que je ne m'intéressais qu'à des daubes ? J'en vois déjà certains me demander si je n'avais pas acheté un PC.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah vi, ça lui rappelle sa jeunesse, dans les fêtes forainnes, fallait toucher le ponpon



De mon temps, il ne fallait pas seulement le toucher, il fallait l'arracher.


----------



## House M.D. (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De mon temps, il ne fallait pas seulement le toucher, il fallait l'arracher.




Et violent avec ça... rappelles-moi, t'aimes bien le cuir?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2004)

Levé tôt ce matin. Alors me voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

qui me fait un café triple la?????


je devait me lever tot .......j'ai juste 3 h de retard !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2004)

Le bébé en reveil matin me fais venir a vous pour coup de bouler de "bonheur"....je suis pas chez moi, ça rame, donc je reste deux secondes juste pour vous saluer et dire "mon dieu mais qu'elle belle journee", je vous la souhaite bonne !   
Mon dieu quel bonheur de se retrouver en famille quand on s'est pas vu depuis des longs mois (voir annee   tiens a reflechir ça )...


----------



## piro (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> qui me fait un café triple la?????
> 
> ...



en perfusion ou dans une tasse ton café ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en perfusion ou dans une tasse ton café ?



dans un grand bol avec paille !!!!


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et violent avec ça... rappelles-moi, t'aimes bien le cuir?



Je ne ferai pas de mal à une mouche.  
Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais été porté à taper sur les gens : une certaine lucidité quant à mes moyens physiques limités pour ce genre de truc m'en a convaincu très jeune : courageux mais téméraire


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2004)

Matinée paresseuse. Il fait moche, un temps à rester sous les couettes. :love: c'est ce que je fais, avec mon iBook (rhaaa le surf en wifi depuis le pieu, c'est ... le panard :love: ). 
Et un petit café en attendant d'avoir envie de se réveiller !  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi je suis fatigué mais bon demain j'ai congé, vive la belgique


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2004)

Je commence mon rapport à rendre cette après-midi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je commence mon rapport à rendre cette après-midi




pourquoi le faire?     

de toute façon ton prof va le perdre !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi le faire?
> 
> de toute façon ton prof va le perdre !!!!


pas le choix il part demain et c'est pour un projet de these d'un ami, si je le rend pas je le sabre en même temps


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

Pièce de b½uf à la ficelle/béarnaise accompagné de pommes de terre à l'huile froide et salade d'épinards frais...
 

Bon app'


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

Moi là je me bois un petit café, tout en feuilletant les revues que j'ai déniché ce matin dans un vide grenier ...  :love: j'vais pouvoir faire de nouvelles pubs !


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

Déjà bu le tit café :love:

Là je digère :rateau: alors trankilleuh...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je me bois un petit café, tout en feuilletant les revues que j'ai déniché ce matin dans un vide grenier ...  :love: j'vais pouvoir faire de nouvelles pubs !




Oulà, Lorna va encore frapper


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> qui me fait un café triple la?????
> 
> ...



PAS DE REVEIL ??
La technologie n'est pas parvenue jusqu'à toi alors...


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> PAS DE REVEIL ??
> La technologie n'est pas parvenue jusqu'à toi alors...


Ou alors, comme chez moi, elle est parvenue au mur d'en face et depuis est d'une efficacité bien moindre.


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant, je regarde ce qui s'est passé depuis hier...


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

Je faisais pareil avec mes reveils, mais le budget consacré a l'achat de ces bestioles est devenu trop gros alors j'ai arreté


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2004)

c'est l'heure de l'apéro du dimanche soir, non?   
petit dej' tardif, déjeuner léger, apéro longue durée   
pour aborder la semaine en forme et sans regret


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai encore planté (nan pas l'ordi) !    

Va peut-être falloir que j'arrête moi ... :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

moi je suis entre la douche de fiston et ici


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai encore planté (nan pas l'ordi) !
> 
> Va peut-être falloir que j'arrête moi ... :hosto:




Arrêter quoi ?? les plantations ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis entre la douche de fiston et ici



Fait attention, il y a des déperditions de savon noir sur MacG !  :mouais: Accroche-toi à la souris !


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

j'peux passer pour la cueillette ???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'peux passer pour la cueillette ???



 mais non ça ne ressemble pas à de jolies plantes avec des feuilles étoilées ...    

La dernière fois qu'on a testé des plantations de vieilles graines retrouvées ... ben ...  ça avait bien poussé sur le balcon , mais un jour le chat a bouffé toutes les pousses  :mouais: 

Ce jour-là j'ai regretté de ne pas avoir de caméra , il n'était pas très frais le chat !


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

saloperie de chat  moi je l'aurais vite poussé dans le vide


----------



## tatouille (26 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> saloperie de chat  moi je l'aurais vite poussé dans le vide


 ou bouffé (cf ton cousin d'amerique)


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

là je bois l'apéro...

je m'ennuie devant macG, en même temps.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

Retour d'une expédition 'panno' là


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant, je suis "major"


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

ça se fete...

Partouze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça se fete...
> 
> Partouze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


y'aura qui ???????? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, je suis "major"



T'en a mis du temps


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y'aura qui ???????? :rose:



Ben amène ta femme on sera trois...


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'en a mis du temps


 Tiens... ta moyenne baisse Starflooder ! T'es plus qu'à 55 messages par jours


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben amène ta femme on sera trois...


heu... t'es sur que tu veux venir ??? prête moi ta femme plutot...


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'en a mis du temps


héhéhé   Moi j'ai repris les cours !!!!!! Pas comme dans les fac de psycho...:hein:


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je me décide enfin à remplacer ce disque dur qui fait un sifflement insupportable quand il n'est pas en veille. Et j'en profite pour multiplier par 3 la capacité. Mes oreilles me diront merci.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé   Moi j'ai repris les cours !!!!!! Pas comme dans les fac de psycho...:hein:



T'inquiète je vais pas tarder à reprendre les cours


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> heu... t'es sur que tu veux venir ??? prête moi ta femme plutot...



Elle veut pas, elle aime que les méchants chauves avec du bide...


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète je vais pas tarder à reprendre les cours


Ouais, je sais  J'ai une copine qui fait psycho à Nantes


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle veut pas, elle aime que les méchants chauves avec du bide...


Tout à fait moi sauf qu'il me manque juste le bide, la méchanceté et j'ai un peu trop de cheveux... Mais sinon, ça devrait aller


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Tant pis pour la touze...

Du coup moi en ce moment je me tripote...


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis pour la touze...
> 
> Du coup moi en ce moment je me tripote...


 

Je devrais finir ce que j'ai à faire...


----------



## theozdevil (26 Septembre 2004)

Je regarde Faugel


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde Faugel


pas moi


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

C'est à dire ??


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ??


lol c'est à dire finir mon travail qui devrait être fini depuis longtemps:hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

ça y est !!

Moi j'ai fini..


----------



## theozdevil (26 Septembre 2004)

Bah y va y avoir Jean Michel Jarre et je veux voir sa.


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça y est !!
> 
> Moi j'ai fini..


La chance !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Bah y va y avoir Jean Michel Jarre et je veux voir sa.


Tu me préviens quand il passe !!!!!


----------



## theozdevil (26 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu me préviens quand il passe !!!!!


 Oki pas de prob


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Oki pas de prob


Merci bien


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai que ça serait dommage de rater ça...  

Jean Michel JARRE, le plus grand compositeur de tous les temps... :rose: 

Je vais gerber, je reviens...


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais gerber, je reviens...


Bah, qu'est ce qui va pas ??? T'as mangé quoi avant ??? :hein:


----------



## theozdevil (26 Septembre 2004)

Gerbe pas trop tu va gerber tes trippes


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bah, qu'est ce qui va pas ??? T'as mangé quoi avant ??? :hein:



Alors ce soir on a fait simple...

Roti de porc...

Mais c'est bien l'évocation de JMJ qui me fait gerber...

(traduisez Jean Michel Jarre ou Journées mondiales de la jeunesse...le résultat est le même sur moi...)


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors ce soir on a fait simple...
> 
> Roti de porc...
> 
> ...


lol  Moi du moment que y a du son (sauf le rap, le RnB et tout ces trucs là)


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

j'attends mon heure pour pouvoir bouler !!!


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> j'attends mon heure pour pouvoir bouler !!!


Moi je viens de te la faire


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> lol  Moi du moment que y a du son (sauf le rap, le RnB et tout ces trucs là)



Tu sais le Rythm and Blues, c'est pas vraiment ce que les gens écoutent maintenant...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça serait dommage de rater ça...
> 
> Jean Michel JARRE, le plus grand compositeur de tous les temps... :rose:
> 
> Je vais gerber, je reviens...


 C'est le cassage par Fogiel qu'on attend en fait :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

Putain Fogiel et JMJ en même temps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Mais vous voulez mourir ou quoi ???

"le cassage par fogiel" tu fais partie des gens qui lui trouve de l'esprit ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Bah y va y avoir Jean Michel Jarre et je veux voir sa.



Maggi, maggi vos idées ont du génie !


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais le Rythm and Blues, c'est pas vraiment ce que les gens écoutent maintenant...


héhéhé !!!!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain Fogiel et JMJ en même temps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mais vous voulez mourir ou quoi ???
> 
> "le cassage par fogiel" tu fais partie des gens qui lui trouve de l'esprit ???


 Non, perso je préfère Ardisson :love: , mais j'avais envie de me divertir...


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

là je m'emmerde. Mais qu'est-ce que je m'emmerde...


----------



## Franswa (26 Septembre 2004)

là, je vais me coucher :sleep: bonne nuit !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2004)

Bonne nuit franswa ... Quand je pourrais bouler je penserais à toi, si la machine le veut bien


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

je bois mon kawa en réflechissant à l'ordre dans lequel je vais accomplir toutes les tâches qui m'attendent aujourd'hui. 
Je commencerais bien par une sieste


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

j'essaie de me reveiller avec bonne humeur
sans trop penser a tout ce que je dois faire aujourd'hui


----------



## Zheng He (27 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous. Moi j'attends ma chef pour me mettre à faire semblant de travailler. Comme d'hab quoi. (Faut dire qu'y a rien à faire non plus).


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

donc tu vas faire semblant de rien faire ?


----------



## Zheng He (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> donc tu vas faire semblant de rien faire ?


Si tu savais comme c'est compliqué et fatiguant. Le soir je suis épuisés.


----------



## piro (27 Septembre 2004)

j apprends tout ce qui s est passe la semaine derniere en mon absence au boulot et je me marre


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

la même chose qu'hier


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la même chose qu'hier


Quoi ?  Si tu parles de ça :



			
				supermoquette hier a dit:
			
		

> Je commence mon rapport à rendre cette après-midi


t'es à la bourre !


----------



## iTof (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?  Si tu parles de ça :
> 
> t'es à la bourre !


pour une thèse sur les acariens ? :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?  Si tu parles de ça :
> 
> t'es à la bourre !


ben mon boss est passé a 18h pour me dire que ca pressait pas, super le gars


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben mon boss est passé a 18h pour me dire que ca pressait pas, super le gars




j'ai comme un doute

chez toi hier c'etait pas dimanche??????


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Souvent directeur de thèse varie bien fol qui s'y fie .


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Je suis à la bourre comme toujours, et j'ai rien envie de foutre ...
Mais va bien falloir bosser. Aller un café et du courage !


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Aller un café et du courage !


Heu... non, juste du sucre pour moi s'il te plaît !


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

Je suis devenu fou en lisant un thread ... 

je me suis calmé , ça va mieux ... Je vais pouvoir reprendre mon boulot :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Bah, moi mon préavis se termine environ dans 15 jours, mais c'est moi qui part ...
Et vu que le patron veut plus vendre la boite, je la rachète pas, je vais en créer une autre à côté !


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bah, moi mon préavis se termine environ dans 15 jours, mais c'est moi qui part ...
> Et vu que le patron veut plus vendre la boite, je la rachète pas, je vais en créer une autre à côté !


 engage Roberto !


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

On est pas dans la même branche je pense ... 
Je suis nul en dessin, et je ne pense pas que Roberto soit un grand programmeur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis devenu fou en lisant un thread ...
> 
> je me suis calmé , ça va mieux ... Je vais pouvoir reprendre mon boulot :hein:



 Il ne fallait pas mais je comprends


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement !
> :rateau:  :hein:


 ben c'est pas en te vendant comme ça que tu vas trouver du boulot !


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On est pas dans la même branche je pense ...
> Je suis nul en dessin, et je ne pense pas que Roberto soit un grand programmeur.


  Il est pas très grand, mais c'est pas un nain, quand même. 
 Vous avez des tables trop hautes ?  ou des chaises trop petites ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Trop fort ce Roberto :love:

Je viens de me lever ca fait du biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

Là j'ai mis la zique à fond, les fenêtres grandes ouvertes et je danse, avec accessoirement l'aspiro


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto :       :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai mis la zique à fond, les fenêtres grandes ouvertes et je danse, avec accessoirement l'aspiro


 Envoie les photos ! 

 PS. Il danse bien ton aspiro ? C'est quelle marque ?


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est pratique pour prendre des rendez-vous dans la France entière..._


si tu viens vers chez nous, fais signe.


----------



## iTof (27 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Envoie les photos !
> 
> PS. Il danse bien ton aspiro ? C'est quelle marque ?


Hooverphonic...


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai mis la zique à fond, les fenêtres grandes ouvertes et je danse, avec accessoirement l'aspiro


 le trilobite ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai mis la zique à fond, les fenêtres grandes ouvertes et je danse, avec accessoirement l'aspiro



Si tu veux venir danser a la maison....    

PS : je pourrais te preter mon aspirateur


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> si tu viens vers chez nous, fais signe.



Je suis pas loin non plus.... 

Va falloir jouer serré avec toutes les * Sudistes  *


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le trilobite ?



      

lui c'est super pas besoin de le tenir, se débrouille tout seul...


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux venir danser a la maison....
> 
> PS : je pourrais te preter mon aspirateur



ah   tu en as un toi aussi ???  Un trijesaispasquoi....


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas loin non plus....
> 
> Va falloir jouer serré avec toutes les *Sudistes  *


 
pas de soucis. j'ai appris à être partageuse.


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Un trijesaispasquoi....


...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

moi je suis noire !!!!     

je me decide a mettre une capture de ma table basse 
pour cela je fais 1000 contursions sous le bureau de fifille pour lui piquer sa cam

misssion effectué , je la branche sur le mac...

rien, pas de signe.... 

je cherche les logiciels , pas moyen de savoir où le trouver dans les affaires de fifille et puis fouilleur c'est pas ma passion

idée !!!      : sur msn on peut parametrer la cam     

op op on lance msn et .....mais où est l'icone de la cam?   

tibo est en ligne , je le derange.......bon voila msn avec mac pas de cam  :sleep:  :sleep: 

je fais quoi la?   

et sa m'enerveeeeee     

bon bon ; il y doit bien avoir le telechargement en ligne on verra bien de trouver la bonne reference......

voila sa y est     

je charge,  bizarre 40 mo    

j'attend.....

enfin j'ouvre et la sa marche pas   

retout au site , je regerde mieux : wind 98 wind xp , wind 200 
c'est passé où le telechargement pour mac os x???

SA EXISTE PAS !!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2004)

je prépare mon rdv chez un avocat pour cet aprèm... Ouaaaiiiiiis!!!


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

c'est balot madame chombié


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pas de soucis. j'ai appris à être partageuse.



Ben c'est que je crois que le Roberto lui...  veut pas partager 

     te le laisse 

 Je ne te ferais pas d'ombre rassure toi


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis noire !!!!
> 
> idée !!!      : sur msn on peut parametrer la cam
> 
> ...


ben dis nou s le nom de la cam qu'on t'aide


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est que je crois que le Roberto lui...  veut pas partager
> 
> te le laisse
> 
> Je ne te ferais pas d'ombre rassure toi



Ne t'inquiète pas un bon arrosage et tu finiras de pousser. Rien n'est jamais tout à fait perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

je crois que c'est sans espoir
c'est une logitech quik messanger
je crois pas que cette chose fonctionne sous un mac     

merci quand meme supermoquette  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis devenu fou en lisant un thread ...
> 
> je me suis calmé , ça va mieux ... Je vais pouvoir reprendre mon boulot :hein:




Tout pareil ...      :mouais: 
Je pense qu'on parle du même... 

Bon je me (nous) fais un café (SanMarco Expresso bien serré)...

Qui en veux ???


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas un bon arrosage et tu finiras de pousser.




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

j'veux bien un chocolat moi  Bien chaud


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

je vois que on parle de aspi

bon moi j'ai un beau dyson (et un tapis laine avec beaucoup de mouton)
tout beau male qui veut bien l'essayer chez moi avec un kilt
leve la main !!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Que tu peux toujours mettre des talons ou alors mettre les pieds dans l'eau mais ça risque d'être moins efficace


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que on parle de aspi
> 
> bon moi j'ai un beau dyson (et un tapis laine avec beaucoup de mouton)
> tout beau male qui veut bien l'essayer chez moi avec un kilt
> leve la main !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que tu peux toujours mettre des talons ou alors mettre les pieds dans l'eau mais ça risque d'être moins efficace



je vais voir ce que je peux faire Merci pour les conseils...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vais voir ce que je peux faire Merci pour les conseils...



Ce n'est pas ma spécialité non plus donc ça vaut ce que ça vaut


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est que je crois que le Roberto lui...  veut pas partager


si tu le dis... tant pis pour lui   



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> te le laisse


 merci. mais je ne demande rien, note  




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te ferais pas d'ombre rassure toi


 j'ai donné le sentiment d'avoir peur? tiens c'est bizarre  ... 
non, non, à chacun, chacune son domaine. il y a surement de la place pour tout le monde. même si certains réflexes "protectionnistes" sont ici, comme ailleurs, largement perceptibles.
n'est-ce pas Tibo?

allez, allez, je me reprends    et vais faire un tour ailleurs. bye, bye.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> même si certains réflexes "protectionnistes" sont ici, comme ailleurs, largement perceptibles.
> n'est-ce pas Tibo?



Tu as raison mon pelage crains les tâches quelles qu'elles soient, c'est terrible pour ça le noir   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

j'essaie de rester vivant après ces 7 cannelonis épinard-poireau-crème  :rateau:  :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> dit-elle, royale...
> :rose:



Quel séducteur ! Chapeau bas


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2004)

Je suis en train de mettre en page la newsletter interne et ça me gonfle. Résultat je ratrape mon retard de lecture qui devien abyssal.

 Ron' et macelene (que les autre n'en s'en offusquent pas)


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est sans espoir
> c'est une logitech quik messanger
> je crois pas que cette chose fonctionne sous un mac


En tout cas c'est pas supporté encore par les drivers IOXperts...

Mais... mais... qu'est-ce qui m'arrive ??? C'est pas un forum technique ici !!   

NOTE: si tu le fais marcher SOUS un mac, tu risques surtout de prendre des images de pieds. (Ce qui n'est pas forcément négatif, mais il y a un thread pour ça  )


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Qui ça MOI ?_
> Mais keskeldi ???
> *J'ADOOOOORE PARTAGER !!!*
> 
> :casse:



OKI Je sors [je dirais plus de conneries qui blessent...  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> OKI Je sors [je dirais plus de conneries qui blessent...  :rose:



Mais non, reste, tu n'en dis jamais pas vrai Roberto ?


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison mon pelage crains les tâches quelles qu'elles soient, c'est terrible pour ça le noir  :mouais:


eh, oh. j'ai du mal à comprendre. 
je ne pense pas être ni provocatrice, ni moraliste, ni trop con, ni trop intelligente, ni envahissante, ni tout ce que vous voulez.
alors c'est quoi le pb?

attention, Tibo, stp, il y a des bornes à ne pas dépasser. je pensais l'avoir subtilement fait comprendre. mais je dois être trop bête pour ça sûrement.

vous m'avez mise en colère. et je n'ai pas besoin de ça en ce moment. à bon entendeur salut.


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, tu n'en dis jamais pas vrai Roberto ?



rien, finalement rien...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme un doute
> 
> chez toi hier c'etait pas dimanche??????


et oui. comme la deadline est pour jeudi fallait avancer (un poste pour ans en dépend) donc il a commencé samedi et ce matin est parti 2 semaines se doré le fion en Grèce. pratique on devra faire son job. car si on le fait pas un type perd son job.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> eh, oh. j'ai du mal à comprendre.
> je ne pense pas être ni provocatrice, ni moraliste, ni trop con, ni trop intelligente, ni envahissante, ni tout ce que vous voulez.
> alors c'est quoi le pb?
> 
> ...



Non, c'est moi qui suis bête c'est bien connu et je me réserve cette prérogative, merci de me la laisser. 

PS: je crois que tu n'es pas assez au courant de certains codes inhérents aux posteurs.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie de rester vivant après ces 7 cannelonis épinard-poireau-crème  :rateau:  :sick:



t'étais pas obligé de les manger tous les 7 en même temps non plus.... :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

:mouais: même dans le thread pseudo-politique d'à côté, l'ambiance est meilleure qu'ici...


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est quoi le pb?


Il craint les t*â*ches, il a peur du travail quoi.
C'est une panthère qui a un poil dans la main


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...ce matin est parti 2 semaines se doré le fion en Grèce...



A Mikonos ??      :rose:   

Ok, je sors...


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2004)

Juste comme ça : le pelage de la panthère est toujours tacheté car c'est le même que le léopard (mais sur plus "mélaniné").

voilà voilà


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça : le pelage de la panthère est toujours tacheté car c'est le même que le léopard (mais sur fond noir et non fauve).
> 
> voilà voilà


 superbe diversion !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça : le pelage de la panthère est toujours tacheté car c'est le même que le léopard (mais sur fond noir et non fauve).
> 
> voilà voilà



M'enfin tu vas laisser mon pelage tranquille


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> rien, finalement rien...



Ben non, rien


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

mais c'est quoi cette ambiance ?  

Je vais faire ma sieste.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

j'arrive poildep


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est quoi cette ambiance ?


C'est clair je sais pas ce qu'ils ont aujourd'hui.
La déprime de la rentrée ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

A table !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas à en faire les frais, en tout cas, des seconds degrés masqués en surimpression cryptée à caractère personnel...



Ce serait difficile étant donné que je ne connais pas Madonna, ni sur ichat, ni par MP et je compte sur elle pour confirmer cela ici. Sauf à lui avoir retrouché son ancien avatar une deuch verte.


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait difficile étant donné que je ne connais pas Madonna, ni sur ichat, ni par MP et je compte sur elle pour confirmer cela ici. Sauf à lui avoir retroucher son ancien avatar une deuch verte.


 bon ca va aller la non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon ca va aller la non ?



Je crois aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

monsieur , mesdames 

on se depeche on est un peu en retard la !!!

oppp l'aperoooo !!!


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: je crois que tu n'es pas assez au courant de certains codes inhérents aux posteurs.


 
peut-être. surement. juste une chose. oublie moi, OK? fait comme si je n'étais pas là. je commence à trouver ça puéril, "moi je connais plus de monde et mieux que toi..." . on dirait mon fils qui rentre à la maternelle.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

a pas de course....


viteeeee voila l'entrée


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

arretez les bavardages, 

voila le plat principal.......


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a pas de course....
> 
> 
> viteeeee voila l'entrée



t'es vraiment sur que tu veux pas quitter ton mec ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

c'etait bon???    


voila le café et dessert


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> peut-être. surement. juste une chose. oublie moi, OK? fait comme si je n'étais pas là. je commence à trouver ça puéril, "moi je connais plus de monde et mieux que toi..." . on dirait mon fils qui rentre à la maternelle.




La référence aux taches sur mon pelage est récurrente dans mes posts et c'est ce dont je parlais.

Sur ce : Je vous salue bien bas, Madame.


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Robertav ... J'ai du me contenter d'un sandwich ce midi ... 
Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

maintenaint que vous avez bien mangé 
passez vite a la caisse , preparez vos cb:


total a payer 65¤



et oubliez pas le pourboir....................MERCIIIIIIII


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait bon???
> 
> 
> voila le café et dessert



Miam  

On mange quoi ce soir RobertaV ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Y'a un truc qui m'impressionne quand meme dans ton resto RobertaV, a chaque plat tu changes les nappes et le mobilier ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Miam
> 
> On mange quoi ce soir RobertaV ?




cvommence deja a payer la note
puis pour ce soir on verra !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc qui m'impressionne quand meme dans ton resto RobertaV, a chaque plat tu changes les nappes et le mobilier ??




chic , n'est pas  ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cvommence deja a payer la note
> puis pour ce soir on verra !!!!!!



Double portion de viande pour moi, merci


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

J'ai deja pas un radis alors si tu crois que je vais payer...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deja pas un radis alors si tu crois que je vais payer...




toujours le memes

quand il faut passer a la caisse ils commencent a pleurnicher !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Double portion de viande pour moi, merci




desolé j'ai bien prevenu
il faillait se depecher......

j'ai servi a pas de curse, tu as pas remarqué ??????


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toujours le memes
> 
> quand il faut passer a la caisse ils commencent a pleurnicher !!!!!



Par contre quand il s'agit de passer à la casserole...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Par contre quand il s'agit de passer à la casserole...



il y a casseroles et casseroles
ne melanges pas tout les saucisses STP !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé j'ai bien prevenu
> il faillait se depecher......
> 
> j'ai servi a pas de curse, tu as pas remarqué ??????



C'est pas grave je vais aller voir dans les escaliers de la MGZ pour trouver quelques rats


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

jai deja entendu vaguement parler de MGZ

c'est quoi????


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a casseroles et casseroles
> ne melanges pas tout les saucisses STP !!!!!


Je crois que l'on tient une perle !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jai deja entendu vaguement parler de MGZ
> 
> c'est quoi????


Mecs Grattent Zob, les gens des catacombes mais attention c'est un sujet chaud !


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jai deja entendu vaguement parler de MGZ
> 
> c'est quoi????



C'est la MacGameZone un site d'info sur le monde du jeu sur mac  
C'est de la que je viens notamment


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

moi suis pas jeux mais vraiment pas du tout 
surtout et depuis que mon che fiston a reussi a avoir toutes les consoles et
surtout tous les jeux qui font du BRUITTTTTT atroce !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mecs Grattent Zob, les gens des catacombes mais attention c'est un sujet chaud !



Comme tu dis, même pour les non initiés (ne participant pas à la bataille je précise) apparemment


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la que je viens notamment


Et quand t'as dit ça, t'as tout dit: n'y vas pas Robertav !!!


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Et c'est de là que je viens aussi ... 

MGZ et M4K Poweeeerrrrrr ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jai deja entendu vaguement parler de MGZ
> 
> c'est quoi????



C'est là si tu veux participer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est de là que je viens aussi ...
> 
> MGZ et M4K Poweeeerrrrrr ! :love:



C'est là que j'ai grandi dans un thread bien caché à l'ombre.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

je suis pas jeanne d'arc et j'aime pas particulierement le suicide mais....


ALORS il ont bien raison le pciste, il n'y a pas beaucoup de jeux sur mac
sinon pourquoi venir ici????     



ps: je crois bien que je vais me faire tuer :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Meuh non, on est pas des assassins !  
Il se trouve que la MGZ et MacGénération sont liés, puisqu'ils sont sur le même forum ... (la partie jeu c'est la MGZ). 
Donc tu vois on est bien à notre place.


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est là si tu veux participer.




Raconte pas de coneries s'il te plait.

La MgZ c'est avant tout :

Un site d'info sur les jeux 

Et son forum 

bien sur étroitement lié avec macgé

Et puis y'a le clan-m4k qui est né du rassemblement de gens de la MGZ


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'on tient une perle !  :love:



Un collier ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

pour me faire pardonner voila une ration supplementaire de dessert


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Raconte pas de coneries s'il te plait.
> 
> La MgZ c'est avant tout :
> 
> ...



C'est cela avant tout et pour le reste si elle veut participer elle est la bien venue je pense.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est de la que je viens notamment



Comme on dit, tu (re)viens de loin...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

je vien de me faire grille sur le T.E.R.


pourquoi ???? je sais pas !!!!

j'ose aller plus nulle part moi !!!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est cela avant tout et pour le reste si elle veut participer elle est la bien venue je pense.


 oui, ils organisent des batailles de tartes à la créme surgelées, c'est tres drole, surtout qu'ils oublient souvent de les decongeler.
sinon, ils sont humains, ou du moins gardent des signes d'appartenance à cette lignée de mamifères.
vas y sans risque, ils ne mordent pas le premier soir


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Et des fois on joue avec les poissons rouges, en les mettant dans les mixer ... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2004)

Là je corrige la premiere version d'une thèse... c'est chiant...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

le devoir et obligation m'obligent a vous quitter un petit moment

je reviens apres..........

apres.....    

je m'arrete j'ai trop dit


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le devoir et obligation m'obligent a vous quitter un petit moment
> 
> je reviens apres..........
> 
> ...


 bonne bourre   

/mode delicatesse taquet disable


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> total a payer 65¤


Je peux payer en monnaie locale ?


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et des fois on joue avec les poissons rouges, en les mettant dans les mixer ... :love:


 bon, mais il faut relativiser, il y a des pervers partout


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je peux payer en monnaie locale ?


 on peut te rendre la monnaie en piece de 7 centimes ???


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, mais il faut relativiser, il y a des pervers partout


 Non, la c'est du sadisme. 
Mais je suis comme çà avec les poissons rouges seulement ! Et encore ... ceux de MacG !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Là je corrige la premiere version d'une thèse... c'est chiant...


ç'est ça moques-toi de moi en publique !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ç'est ça moques-toi de moi en publique !


 Bah ca va que la thèsarde est super mignone si non... 

 

 Pffff les stats ca me gonfle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ç'est ça moques-toi de moi en publique !



En public en privé, c'est pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah ca va que la thèsarde est super mignone si non...
> 
> 
> 
> Pffff les stats ca me gonfle...



Ça doit pouvoir compenser


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> _En fait dans ces cas-là : non._
> :mouais:


 Bah disons que ca aide quand meme a se motiver


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est sans espoir
> c'est une logitech quik messanger
> je crois pas que cette chose fonctionne sous un mac
> 
> merci quand meme supermoquette  :love:  :love:


 J'ai eu le même souci ce week-end.
 Ma Logitech QuickCam 3000, branchée jusqu'à maintenant sur le _PC-qui-va-bientôt-quitter-la-maison-pour-retourner-chez-mon-ex _ j'ai voulu la brancher sur le Mac. Que diable, ça marchait bien sur l'ancien G4 avec MacOS 9... que dalle.  pas de pilote pour MacOS X et aucun de prévu. :hein: groumpf.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO - UNE PHOTO... !!


 J'en ai pas mais connaissant tes gouts elle devrait te plaire (tres brune, cheveux longs, yeux tres noirs...)


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Que diable, ça marchait bien sur l'ancien G4 avec MacOS 9... que dalle.  pas de pilote pour MacOS X et aucun de prévu. :hein: groumpf.


C'est une cam Usb ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Que diable, ça marchait bien sur l'ancien G4 avec MacOS 9... que dalle.  pas de pilote pour MacOS X et aucun de prévu. :hein: groumpf.




merci !!!!!!

je me demandait bien si j'avais revé de l'avoir utilisé l'année derniere sur imac dv os9 avant que fifille cherie me l'ait piqué !!!  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même souci ce week-end.
> Ma Logitech QuickCam 3000, branchée jusqu'à maintenant sur le _PC-qui-va-bientôt-quitter-la-maison-pour-retourner-chez-mon-ex _ j'ai voulu la brancher sur le Mac. Que diable, ça marchait bien sur l'ancien G4 avec MacOS 9... que dalle.  pas de pilote pour MacOS X et aucun de prévu. :hein: groumpf.


Mais celle là elle est supportée par les drivers IOXpert.
http://www.ioxperts.com/devices_allcams.html
Oui je sais c'est payant  :rateau: 

_Mais puisque je vous dis que c'est pas un forum technique !!!_


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est une cam Usb ?


 Oui.... en fait c'est ce modèle-ci .



> Systèmes d'exploitation pris en charge
> Macintosh® OS 9.04 à 9.21 uniquement (OS 9.1/9.2.1 recommandé)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

macounette tu vien avec moi sur le tecnique???

pas envie de me faire tuer toute seule !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *La perle, le collier, le bracelet, la couronne, ...*
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Mouarffff     

On peu presque parler de culture là...


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais celle là elle est supportée par les drivers IOXpert.
> http://www.ioxperts.com/devices_allcams.html
> Oui je sais c'est payant  :rateau:
> 
> _Mais puisque je vous dis que c'est pas un forum technique !!!_


  je ne savais pas que cela existait !!!! je vais de suite y jeter un oeil.
 Payant, payant, oui, mais toujours moins cher qu'une nouvelle cam.

 Spyro :love: :love: tu me sauves ! un coup'd'boul pour te remercier


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> macounette tu vien avec moi sur le tecnique???
> 
> pas envie de me faire tuer toute seule !!!


 Vas y je te suis !
 Mais jette un oeil auparavant au lien qu'a donné Spyro ! Ca pourrait t'aider.
 Pour ma part j'essaie ce soir et je poste ma réponse dans un coin technique quelque part. Je t'enverrai un mp pour te prévenir. 

 Bon, je retourne bosser, bon après-midi à vous tous !    et vive MacGé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

moi dans le tecnique je n'y vais que le soir
une petite lecture pour mieux m'endormir facilment !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Sinon Macounette, tu as aussi iChatUSBCam. 
Moi je trouve qu'il va mieux. Enfin, tu en as besoin si tu veux utiliser ta cam avec iChat qui ne supporte que le firewire.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

non non moi j'y vais plus la bas
il y a ce type qui me regarde toujour bizarrement !!!


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Spyro :love: :love: tu me sauves ! un coup'd'boul pour te remercier


Ah merci justement il me manquait 2 pts pour faire la bise au DJ


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Tu fais la bise au DJ ?
Moi j'organise les soirées VIP maintenant ... :love:
Je sens qu'on va faire la foire !    :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

moi je suis toujours la cage.....


c'est grave docteur???


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Macounette, tu as aussi iChatUSBCam.
> Moi je trouve qu'il va mieux. Enfin, tu en as besoin si tu veux utiliser ta cam avec iChat qui ne supporte que le firewire.


  Merci Hurrican, c'est gentil. :love: mais en fait c'est pour utiliser ma cam avec Yahoo ... (puisque MSN ne supporte pas la vidéo sur Mac...) mais merci quand même  je vais y jeter un oeil ce soir aussi.  




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pour ce qui est de l'accompagnement technique et sympathique, tu peux suivre *Macounette en toute confiance !*_
> :love:


 ohhhh lààà :rose: :rose: :rose: tais-toi je vais finir par rougir :love:
 mais merci quand même  :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais la bise au DJ ?
> Moi j'organise les soirées VIP maintenant ... :love:
> Je sens qu'on va faire la foire !    :love: :love:


 Ben j'vous rejoins, je suis juste entre vous deux ... je paie plus la bouteille de Champ' :love:   

et tant qu'on y est on prend robertav pour mettre une bonne ambiance dans la cage ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

par contre si un petit geni sait comment
pirater le mot de passe du pc de mon mari moi je n' aurais plus de prob de cam
et je pourrais vous montrer ma table basse creation roberta quand a bu un verre de trop


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

C'est un PC sous quel OS ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

wind xp pro........


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> wind xp pro........


Ah ça, c'est que du vent.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

je me suis deja amusé a mettre 
tous le prenom de ses ex petite amies depuis la maternelle
de ses voitures
de son groupe
de sa famille
RIEN !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis deja amusé a mettre
> tous le prenom de ses ex petite amies depuis la maternelle
> de ses voitures
> de son groupe
> ...


 fait des associations


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

non je sais que c'est un seul et qui contient 6 o 7 lettres
(je l'ai assez espionné pour cela)
j'ai cru un jour crier victoire
il avait mis marine  mais......
je dois avoir mal vu, le jours apres nada nada !!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Ah, XP Pro ... Un peu plus compliqué. 
Faut des outils pour çà. 
Mais si ton problème c'est que cette cam ne marche que sous 9, va voir les liens que Spyro et moi on a mis sur la page précédente.  
C'est du shareware, tu pourras donc au moins "essayer".


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

marine ? 
Marianne ? 
Karine ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> marine ?
> Marianne ?
> Karine ?


 ahhh non je n'y suis pour rien, hein    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

le imac dv est allé au placard en attente que maman vienne le chercher...
les explication donné sur le tecnique c'est un peu trop barbare pour moi....

je trouverai bien un moyen......fais moi confiance


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ahhh non je n'y suis pour rien, hein    :love:




qui sait?????


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et ton prénom à toi ?
> "Chouchounette" ?
> "Pupuce_adorée" ?



j'ai dit 6 ou 7 lettre !!!!

pour que l'homme m'affabule de tels surnoms il faut que j'arrive a lui faire lire
un bon bouquin de nicole de buron
pour le moment c'est l'encyclopedie" 1001 astuce pour comprendre le bug de votre pc "!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Ah ... On sait désormais que tu te prénommes Karine ! (Marianne je doute ...)


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de penser, il y a aussi martine qui serait voisin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre si un petit geni sait comment
> pirater le mot de passe du pc de mon mari


Essaie de te logger avec le username "administrateur" ne mets rien sous la rubrique password et fais "enter" !!!!!
Parfois, il y a des petits malins qui oublient de mettre un mot de passe en session administrateur mais qui prennent toutes les précautions lorsqu'ils créent un "user" !!!!
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
J'ai le cas en moyenne une fois sur dix !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

En plus t'as absolument raison TheBig !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

deja essayé........


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> deja essayé........


Flûte alors !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> deja essayé........


 T'as essayé ceux que je t'ai donné. ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

des que l'occasion se presente je m'achete une cam et puis ...

"cheri tu a vu ce que j'ai gagné sur le net ???"


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je trouverai bien un moyen


Et si tu lui demandais le mot de passe ?
Quoi j'ai dit une connerie ?  :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Et menteuse avec çà ! 
Tu ferais mieux de lui demander.


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> (Marianne je doute ...)


Et pourtant...
C'est très joli Marianne moi j'aime bien  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

là maintenant je b.... ah uh oui on n'est pas sur le toubar, je sors je sors


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je b.... ah uh oui on n'est pas sur le toubar, je sors je sors



tu bégayes?
tu boites?
tu bois?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

Arf !   
J'ai bien une disquette spéciale ("très spéciale" à vrai dire !!! :rateau: ) que tu insères dans le PC avant de l'allumer ... ça "force" le PC à booter sur la disquette ... ça crée une routine et en moyenne, ça met une quinzaine de secondes à afficher les mots de passe des différentes sessions créées sur le PC - malheureusement, la disquette et les fichiers font un tout et les fichiers sont inextractibles.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

j'ai corrigé , sa va?????


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai corrigé , sa va?????


Le plus désagréable c'est que tu n'as pas de *ç* sur ton clavier, mais je me suis fait une raison   :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis...
> Elle le fait exprès. _C'est pas possible._
> On dirait *eva@bidulechouette@eva* avec des heures de vol et un tantinet de plomb dans la tête et un souci plus affirmé, heu non : _une volonté plus affirmée_ de se soucier de l'orthographe !!
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> :love:  :love:





feu eva   

emportée par une MST   

Non pas de moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !
> J'ai bien une disquette spéciale ("très spéciale" à vrai dire !!! :rateau: ) que tu insères dans le PC avant de l'allumer ... ça "force" le PC à booter sur la disquette ... ça crée une routine et en moyenne, ça met une quinzaine de secondes à afficher les mots de passe des différentes sessions créées sur le PC - malheureusement, la disquette et les fichiers font un tout et les fichiers sont inextractibles.....


Euh ! si vous ne croyez pas celle-là, je peux vous en raconter une autre hein ! y'a ka demander !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

MST : 
Maladie Souris-Transmissible ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> feu eva
> 
> emportée par une MST
> 
> Non pas de moi


 MST: Moquette Super Target


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je dessine des boudins.


  <- pareil
j'ajouterais même  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... On sait désormais que tu te prénommes Karine ! (Marianne je doute ...)


  T'es très perspicace   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant...
> C'est très joli Marianne moi j'aime bien  :love:


 Très perspicace aussi le p'tit dragon :love: 

  aparté : il est arrivé quoi à eva@hamstermachintrucchose ?


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

J'aime mieux les canons que les boudins ... C'est grave docteur ? :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je dessine des boudins.


 paradoxalement, c'est plus doux que de dessiner des canons  

:hein: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> aparté : il est arrivé quoi à eva@hamstermachintrucchose ?



Elle a été violée par mackie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> feu eva
> 
> emportée par une MST
> 
> Non pas de moi



MST : Meningite du String en Tergal ??     :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été violée par mackie


 Pov' Mackie.


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non je sais que c'est un seul et qui contient 6 o 7 lettres
> (je l'ai assez espionné pour cela)
> j'ai cru un jour crier victoire
> il avait mis marine  mais......
> je dois avoir mal vu, le jours apres nada nada !!!!!!


 Tu me rappelles mon gamin 
 Il voudrait bien savoir mon mot de passe admin sur le PM de la maison et râle quand je l'envoie voir à la cusiine si j'y suis le temps que je le tape. Et de me demander régulièrement
 "dis-moi au moins combien il y a de lettres"
 "ça commence par un a ?"
 "Donne-moi au moin un indice"
 etc.

 Et moi, vicieusement de lui répondre : "rien, aucun indice, que dalle". 
 C'est sadique mais c'est riogolo 
 (Il faut dire que ça ne le gêne en rien pour l'ordi et l'isight, lui, il peut s'en servir ).

 Alors quand même, un petit conseil : mets un peu de confiture sur les touches ou, variante, fais-lui manger de la confiture qui coule bien juste au moment où il va taper son mot de passe et arrange-toi pour voir le clavier juste après, ça devrait laisser des traces.


----------



## Hurrican (27 Septembre 2004)

C'est pareil à la maison ...


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pov' Mackie.


 en effet, qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre


----------



## Zheng He (27 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de récupérer ma voiture chez le garagiste: 500 ¤. Et il m'a dit que je devais changer le catalytique : 500 ¤.  Cà attendra un peu.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2004)

Les garagistes sont tous des enviandés !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je conchie les garagistes.


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

tu conchies souvent mon petit sonny, problemes digestifs ? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2004)

nan pourquoi...


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

moi, je rale contre la nuit, les garagistes je les garde pour dans 2 jours


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

moi c'est demain


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est demain


 tu verras au debut ça fait un peu mal, mais à la longue on y prend du plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

moi je me prerare a voir un film sur la tele
il y a quoi ce soir?


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me prerare a voir un film sur la tele
> il y a quoi ce soir?


*ben...*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *ben...*



il y a pas mieux???


----------



## Franswa (27 Septembre 2004)

MOI, je suis trop content parce que j'ai enfin mon PowerBook et je suis entrain de le configurer !!!!!!!!!!!!! Trop coooooooolllllllll


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

un     qu'est-ce qui reste dans le frigo, je commence à avoir faim    

talon de jambon cru un peu séché, un reste de roquefort (artisanal), des tomates, des noix. ça peut faire une salade. et un verre de vin, bien sûr.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> un     qu'est-ce qui reste dans le frigo, je commence à avoir faim
> 
> talon de jambon cru un peu séché, un reste de roquefort (artisanal), des tomates, des noix. ça peut faire une salade. et un verre de vin, bien sûr.


 :affraid: tu habites chez moi ?? :affraid:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

si maintenant ton frigo est vide, alors c'était peut-être chez toi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis pas censé être là !!



Nous t'en prions, exprime-toi mais viiiiiiiiiiite alors


----------



## ginette107 (27 Septembre 2004)

Je vais peut être aller manger :rateau:  mais avant une petite douche car l'Aîkido ça donne chaud


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

et t'as trouvé quoi comme excuse?


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> si maintenant ton frigo est vide, alors c'était peut-être chez toi...


 dis bonjour la prochaine fois


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dis bonjour la prochaine fois



ouais, mais y'avait plus de fromage et même pas un carreau de chocolat   .
faut faire des courses, c'est urgent  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et t'as trouvé quoi comme excuse?



 il *faut* qu'il se renseigne sur les sites www.jesuisunperemodele.fr ou bien www.jeparticipealaviedemonenfant.org ou bien www.cheriejetaimemaisjaimebienlewebaussi.com ...  :mouais:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il *faut* qu'il se renseigne sur les sites www.jesuisunperemodele.fr ou bien www.jeparticipealaviedemonenfant.org ou bien www.cheriejetaimemaisjaimebienlewebaussi.com ...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

marreeeeeeeeeee

je me tape pour l'ennieme fois les essai video de l'homme !!!!


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> marreeeeeeeeeee
> 
> je me tape pour l'ennieme fois les essai video de l'homme !!!!


 il a pas un micro, lui ?  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

je distribue des coups de boules ...  hein pouelde


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je distribue des coups de boules ...  hein pouelde


 vi ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

oui il a un pc mais depuis 21h on voit cela sur la tele


sa me sort des yeuxxxxxxx


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je distribue des coups de boules ...  hein pouelde



il suffit de se trouver au bon endroit au bon moment


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui il a un pc mais depuis 21h on voit cela sur la tele
> 
> 
> sa me sort des yeuxxxxxxx




 Et ben c'est beau l'amour !


----------



## ginette107 (27 Septembre 2004)

A table!!!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de se trouver au bon endroit au bon moment


je t'ais pas trop fait mal ????


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

voir revoir et re re re voir les memes video depuis le 27 aout
la musique de fond
les gamins qui crient
ma tete pas toujours au top....

cela sa va 1 2 voir 3 fois mais apres.......

et puis marre du montage , si je dis 

"hooo c'est bien comme cela "

et vlammmmm qu'il recommence tout !!!!!!


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je t'ais pas trop fait mal ????



tu sais ce que dit la chanson, Johnny! :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tu sais ce que dit la chanson, Johnny! :rose:


OOOhhhhh!!!!! une invitation au voyage !!!


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> OOOhhhhh!!!!! une invitation au voyage !!!



 j'ai surtout un tout petit score!!!   
et je suis résistante aux coups  

je me suis entrainée


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

on va faire quoi la maintenaint?
une partie de poker?????


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

une moine shaolin en sorte !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai surtout un tout petit score!!!
> et je suis résistante aux coups
> 
> je me suis entrainée



Toujours la garde haute et les coudes près du corps


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

bonne nuit a tous et 
bonne continuation pour les noctambules  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a tous et
> bonne continuation pour les noctambules  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

bonne nuitée  madame


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> une moine shaolin en sorte !!!!




comme ceux là 

s'ils ont le droit de boire un café à 23h38, ça pourrait le faire


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

je préfére ceux de shaolin soccer


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je préfére ceux de shaolin soccer



question d'époque


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

Faut dire que j'aime le football   et la sagesse et la politesse asiatique....  mais j'ai les yeux bridés... c'est ptete pour ça... j'adore les restos japonais, chinois, vietnamiens...le kendo...  le thé... les fleurs de lotus.. bon un billet d'avion vite...


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que j'aime le football   et la sagesse et la politesse asiatique....  mais j'ai les yeux bridés... c'est ptete pour ça... j'adore les restos japonais, chinois, vietnamiens...le kendo...  le thé... les fleurs de lotus.. bon un billet d'avion vite...



pour le foot, moi aussi ( mais je ne le dis pas trop fort, parce que les filles, le foot, ... )    
pour l'asie, j'ai fait un peu de chinois    
pour le reste, j'adore manger et voyager


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

bonne nuit à tous. je vais passer un petit moment avec Fred Vargas et trouver la nuit trop courte.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

et si c'était le bonheur ???!!!!!


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et si c'était le bonheur ???!!!!!


C'est quand ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Bien  !!!!! héhéhéhé tu apprends vite petit moine


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bien  !!!!! héhéhéhé tu apprends vite petit moine



 :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

c'est pour le petit pouelde  :d une private joke..  je lui ai fait connaitre le chanteur Cali ce soir et hop il rebondis sur mon dernier post et hop un lien vers le clip de Cali !!!!  bien ce petit homme


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour le petit pouelde  :d une private joke..  je lui ai fait connaitre le chanteur Cali ce soir et hop il rebondis sur mon dernier post et hop un lien vers le clip de Cali !!!!  bien ce petit homme



j'te crois pas! c'est difficile de ne pas connaître Cali. même si on n'aime pas.


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'te crois pas! c'est difficle de ne pas connaître Cali. même si on n'aime pas.


 de quoi j'me mêle


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de quoi j'me mêle



désolée   
encore une histoire de quiproquo peut-être


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> désolée
> encore une histoire de quiproquo peut-être


 c'était pour riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire !


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de quoi j'me mêle



dîtes Monsieur le Roi des Smiley, je fais juste de la présence pour devenir un pilier (une pilière?)  
 faut pas m'en vouloir


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

ben oui le ptit pouelde il est gentil !!!!  et puis dis donc la miss tu devais pas être au lit ????


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> dîtes Monsieur le Roi des Smiley, je fais juste de la présence pour devenir un pilier (une pilière?)
> faut pas m'en vouloir


 Des piliers comme toi, on en redemande !   :love:


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'était pour riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire !



oui, ben j'ai compris !    
un peu susceptible, mais pas bornée quand même


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> oui, ben j'ai compris !
> un peu susceptible, mais pas bornée quand même


 j'aime autant préciser, j'ai pas du tout envie que ça recommence comme ce matin


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben oui le ptit pouelde il est gentil !!!!  et puis dis donc la miss tu devais pas être au lit ????



j'ai raté un tour :sleep: 
j'ai du rêver trop fort, crever l'oreiller, ... tu connais la suite j'imagine.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'aime autant préciser, j'ai pas du tout envie que ça recommence comme ce matin


non. promis. c'est réglé.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Des piliers comme toi, on en redemande !   :love:



Bonsoir Macmarco. Ravie de te croiser. tu bois quoi?


----------



## pitch'i (28 Septembre 2004)

j'ai miamiaoumé toute l'après midi et la soirée avec Tochop.

   après avoir mangé ma gamelle j'ai cherché comment me miaoumer avec iSight poour vous miauler un 'tit ronron, 
  ben chais pô comment y faire. si vous savez comment j'peux me miaoumer avec l'iSight,
  merci de me lancer un bouboule avec un message   


   maintenant j'vais me rouler en boule et me fondre dans mes ronrons 






   et bonne miaoutée !


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Macmarco. Ravie de te croiser. tu bois quoi?


 Bonsoir madonna ! 
 Euh, pour moi, ce sera une 'tite poire !


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> j'ai miamiaoumé toute l'après midi et la soirée avec Tochop.
> 
> après avoir mangé ma gamelle j'ai cherché comment me miaoumer avec iSight poour vous miauler un 'tit ronron,
> ben chais pô comment y faire. si vous savez comment j'peux me miaoumer avec l'iSight,
> ...


 Coucou pitch'i ! 
 Bons ronrons !


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir madonna !
> Euh, pour moi, ce sera une 'tite poire !



Ok, ça marche. mais qu'on ne m'accuse de te corrompre pour "et avec la tête" surtout.
pour moi c'est vodka glacée.
  salute


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ça marche. mais qu'on ne m'accuse de te corrompre pour "et avec la tête" surtout.
> pour moi c'est vodka glacée.
> salute


 Santé !  
 T'en fais pas, je suis incorruptible !


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Santé !
> T'en fais pas, je suis incorruptible !



bon j'ai presque fini mon verre.
et il ne serait pas raisonnable d'en commencer un autre.
j'ai pas toujours envie d'être raisonnable en ce moment, mais demain y a un réveil qui va sonner. sans se soucier du raisonnable, justement.
on pourrait pas reculer les aiguilles un peu?


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait pas reculer les aiguilles un peu?


nan, c'est dans un mois le changement d'heure !


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan, c'est dans un mois le changement d'heure !



t'as raison. bien assez tôt   
vivement le printemps.


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison. bien assez tôt
> vivement le printemps.


 profite des couleurs de l'automne en attendant


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> profite des couleurs de l'automne en attendant



toujours positif, hein ?   
je suis admirative


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> profite des couleurs de l'automne en attendant



Je dirais bien pas mieux, c'est si beau les couleurs de l'automne mais à cette heure-ci, poildep, j'ai comme un doute


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais bien pas mieux, c'est si beau les couleurs de l'automne mais à cette heure-ci, poildep, j'ai comme un doute



il y a par contre une superbe lune. en ton honneur surement  presque pleine


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais bien pas mieux, c'est si beau les couleurs de l'automne mais à cette heure-ci, poildep, j'ai comme un doute


 tu gâches tout !


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> il y a par contre une superbe lune. en ton honneur surement  presque pleine



En mon honneur, j'en doute un peu   mais superbe, oui, ici aussi


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu gâches tout !



Penses-tu : il n'y a pas que les couleurs à l'automne : les odeurs, les rafales de vent, les nuits qui s'allongent, les étoiles qui brillent plus

Et tout ça, la nuit aussi, ça marche


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

j'aimerais en dire autant mais hélas, je ne la vois pas 

je parle de la lune


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais en dire autant mais hélas, je ne la vois pas
> 
> je parle de la lune



c'est parce que c'est la lune de l'hémisphère sud...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

maintenant   

*mon mac remarche*


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais en dire autant mais hélas, je ne la vois pas
> 
> je parle de la lune



Voilà ce que c'est que d'habiter dans des pays pas sains ou de n'avoir que des fenêtres au nord


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant
> 
> *mon mac remarche*



Salut, Lemmy, aussi noctambule que toi, ton mac : il roupillait, j'en suis sûr


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant
> 
> *mon mac remarche*



hello   
il était temps! le bar va bientot fermer


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Lemmy, aussi noctambule que toi, ton mac : il roupillait, j'en suis sûr



nan, l'avait un gros chagrin  

l'a falu se mettre à plusieurs pour le consoler


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> hello
> il était temps! le bar va bientot fermer


 pas dit !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> hello
> il était temps! le bar va bientot fermer



coucou 

je croyais que c'était ouvert 24/24


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant
> 
> *mon mac remarche*


 Pismo, le retour


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> je croyais que c'était ouvert 24/24



Je dirais même 48/24


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

bon, bon, d'accord.
arrêté préfectoral exceptionnel   
disons que ça devient feutrée comme ambiance  
y'a quoi en musique de fond à votre avis?


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon, d'accord.
> arrêté préfectoral exceptionnel
> disons que ça devient feutrée comme ambiance
> y'a quoi en musique de fond à votre avis?


 un piano-bar qui joue du jazz


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon, d'accord.
> arrêté préfectoral exceptionnel
> disons que ça devient feutrée comme ambiance
> y'a quoi en musique de fond à votre avis?



merci, gente dame


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon, d'accord.
> arrêté préfectoral exceptionnel
> disons que ça devient feutrée comme ambiance
> y'a quoi en musique de fond à votre avis?



Sonny Rollins qui joue Blue Seven avec ses collègues

et moi qui vais aller jouer à dormir


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un piano-bar qui joue du jazz


 et c'est TheBig qui joue


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un piano-bar qui joue du jazz


un morceau de plastikman


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

bonsoir Luc, itof et poildep 

ça fait plaisir de retrouver des "valeurs sures"


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...et moi qui vais aller jouer à dormir



Bonne nuit


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir Luc, itof et poildep
> 
> ça fait plaisir de retrouver des "valeurs sures"


 
ah, au fait, jolie voix poildep...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ah, au fait, jolie voix poildep...



il chante, maintenant


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ah, au fait, jolie voix poildep...


ouais, ça fait craquer les nanas 

edit pour Lemmy qui a pas suivi

edit n°2 pour dire que le premier edit sert à rien


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il chante, maintenant



non, il INNOVE !


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ça fait craquer les nanas



ah, c'était donc ça la motivation de ton thread?!    
et ça a marché?


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah, c'était donc ça la motivation de ton thread?!
> et ça a marché?


 si on veut...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

mais la motivation c'était surtout "détendre l'atmosphère"


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah, c'était donc ça la motivation de ton thread?!
> et ça a marché?


 bah, 574 affichages, avec certainement de dignes représentantes féminines... statistiquement, il a des chances. Si on rajoute les smileys, y'a de quoi être séduite par ses talents  
au-moins ici


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais la motivation c'était surtout "détendre l'atmosphère"


 mon 2ème flood sur MacGé...
> l'économique et le politique sur MacGé, c'est pathétique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ça fait craquer les nanas
> 
> edit pour Lemmy qui a pas suivi
> 
> edit n°2 pour dire que le premier edit sert à rien



ben je vois qu'on s'ennuie pas quand j'ai le dos tourné...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben je vois qu'on s'ennuie pas quand j'ai le dos tourné...


 et toi t'as un micro sur ton mac qui remarche ?  Je recrute


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais la motivation c'était surtout "détendre l'atmosphère"



oui Monsieur Positif   
je m'en souviendrai.
tu devrais postuler : modérateur d'humeurs.
j'ai quelques entrées  . je tâterai le terrain   


sur ce, je vous laisse.


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et toi t'as un micro sur ton mac qui remarche ?  Je recrute


 justement, comment fait-on  ?
> bonsoir miss Madonnaaaaaah


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et toi t'as un micro sur ton mac qui remarche ?  Je recrute



oui, je peux te faire une demo sur le chat   

mais je ne sais pas comment enregistrer un mp3...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> justement, comment fait-on  ?


Demande à Robertav, elle a l'air d'être calée !    :love:

Sans déconner, je sais pas. :rose: 'Faut demander à quelqu'un d'autre.  Moi j'ai un mac très spécial. :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Robertav, elle a l'air d'être calée !    :love:
> 
> Sans déconner, je sais pas. :rose: 'Faut demander à quelqu'un d'autre.  Moi j'ai un mac très spécial. :rose: :rose: :rose:


 j'ai lu le thread en entier en me disant qu'il y avait bien la soluce qq part... la dernière fois que j'ai enregistré un son sur Mac, c'était avec un LC sur système 7... mais bon, on va dépatouiller... de toute façon, faut que je me fasse un site perso 
(et tu devais pas faire dodo ?  )


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

siiii si ! j'y vais !  :love:


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

ben comme Lemmy a coinçé le TER (  ), je profite d'un arrêt pour me coucher  :sleep: 
bonne continuation, et quand la mâchoire craque, c'est que le baillement et trop fort, n'oubliez pas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> siiii si ! j'y vais !  :love:



pipi, la prière et au lit   



bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ben comme Lemmy a coinçé le TER (  ), je profite d'un arrêt pour me coucher  :sleep:
> bonne continuation, et quand la mâchoire craque, c'est que le baillement et trop fort, n'oubliez pas...



 

l'est quand même gonflé, celui-là    

bonne nuit 

_je viens de voir qu'il avait raison _  _j'ai arrangé ça_ :rateau:


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pipi, la prière et au lit


Dans l'ordre hein 

Mouai, bon, ben, je n'ai qu'un mot à dire meow...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

j'attend mon café et je me demande si je vais ecouter vos message parlant.....
est que c'est une bonne chose a cette heure ????????


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'attend mon café et je me demande si je vais ecouter vos message parlant.....
> est que c'est une bonne chose a cette heure ????????


 et moi je me demande si on va t'y entendre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et moi je me demande si on va t'y entendre




laisse moi boire quelques tasse de café

laisse moi comprendre comment et où se branche un micro...
trouver le bouton...


peut etre l'année prochain????


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi boire quelques tasse de café
> 
> laisse moi comprendre comment et où se branche un micro...
> trouver le bouton...
> ...


allez, tu dois bien avoir un petit micro qq part sur ton Mac ? (je ne dis pas un micro pour enregistrer le mot de passe de ton homme, quoique... ) C'est un petit trou...


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour 

J'viend de me lever pour emmener cette saloperie de voiture au controle technique


Définitivement je hais le côté matériel de la vie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> allez, tu dois bien avoir un petit micro qq part sur ton Mac ? (je ne dis pas un micro pour enregistrer le mot de passe de ton homme, quoique... ) C'est un petit trou...



ben oui mon cher imac a la reconnaissance vocale donc un micro intregré
mais apres multe reflexion et l'aide precieux du MEC QUI A UN PC et qui se reconnaitra       meme si j'arrive a enregistrer ma voix de 3615 eva il faut apres l'heberger donc......on laisse tomber :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

on peut toujours s'arranger poulette


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on peut toujours s'arranger poulette



ben alors, si tu veut entendre ma voix avant que j'arrive a la retraite 
envoye moi un peit mot doux en privé
et explique moi comment enregistrer 

pour l'etape suivant on verra, une chose a la fois


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'viend de me lever pour emmener cette saloperie de voiture au controle technique
> 
> ...


 dis donc toi, :king: - kong, quand tu ne me "ban" pas  , je trouve que tu me copie un peu... 
> ma douce et tendre à son RDV ce matin au CT également...

   

> on se fait un "bilan" sur vroum vroum" ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> dis donc toi, :king: - kong, quand tu ne me "ban" pas  , je trouve que tu me copie un peu...
> > ma douce et tendre à son RDV ce matin au CT également...
> 
> 
> ...



vous etes nul !!!!!!!!     

bon petit truc pour passer au ct :

pleurnichez chez le controleur et dite lui de vous la faire passer
que vous alles la vendre (allez y avec un cop complice)
et que le 'vendeur" va la mettre " a jours" dans le 2 mois qui suiv


sa marche .......testé et approuvé !!!!!


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes nul !!!!!!!!
> 
> bon petit truc pour passer au ct :
> 
> ...


 pour le dernier, il y a donc 2 ans , mon épouse qui était encore commerciale, y était allé avec un cutter et l'avais menacé (pour de rire...)... ben c'était son outil de travail ! (pas le cutter, la voiture ) )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me prépare psychologiquement à aller aux ASSEDIC cet après-midi pour mon dossier de PARE anticipé, tout un poème, et va falloir que j'emmène mon bébé, la poussette Limousine©, la protection-pluie au cas où, le bavoir, un, non : _la boite de boudoirs,_ le biberon de 210 du goûter, deux couches, des cotons carrés des mouchoirs en papier, et un change complet des fois qu'il y ait des catastrophes, un, non : _un tas de doudous,_ des trucs avec des grelots, et puis :
> *PLEIN DE BONNE VOLONTÉ !!*



behhh dis moi , les voisins ils sont fait pour quoi?????    

parque le tout chez eux et dis leur que tu va juste a la boulangerie du coin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> pour le dernier, il y a donc 2 ans , mon épouse qui était encore commerciale, y était allé avec un cutter et l'avais menacé (pour de rire...)... ben c'était son outil de travail ! (pas le cutter, la voiture ) )



moi je l'ai fait il y a 3 mois a l'achat de ma new titne

ma grosse voyager de m...(c'est americaine, il faut comprendre !!!)
m'a couté presque une seconde voiture en reparation apres bien evidentemant la
garantie plus valable (3 ans )

je suis allée avec l'acheteur (bon la c'etait vrai)
on lui a expliqué le topo (on peut pas la vendre sans ct)
et le controleur a fermé les yeux


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me prépare psychologiquement à aller aux ASSEDIC cet après-midi pour mon dossier de PARE anticipé, tout un poème, et va falloir que j'emmène mon bébé, la poussette Limousine©, la protection-pluie au cas où, le bavoir, un, non : _la boite de boudoirs,_ le biberon de 210 du goûter, deux couches, des cotons carrés des mouchoirs en papier, et un change complet des fois qu'il y ait des catastrophes, un, non : _un tas de doudous,_ des trucs avec des grelots, et puis :
> *PLEIN DE BONNE VOLONTÉ !!*


n'oublies pas le doudou et la sucette ! C'est vital ces machins là  Et tout le long, tu lui diras que "Papa fait son entrée au temple de la recherche française"
> chercheur à l'ANPE ès arts graphiques et bonne humeur ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui j'ai plein de boulot. Cool, ça me change les idées!


----------



## Hurrican (28 Septembre 2004)

Bon, café servi, je vais me lancer dans la tonne de boulot qui m'attend ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

je calcul mon biorytheme...

"Vous êtes né(e) un vendredi, il y a 13913 jours ! "

quelle bonne nouvelle !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

doublon


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

t'es pas obligé de le dire 12 fois


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je calcule mon biorytheme...
> 
> "Vous êtes né(e) un vendredi, il y a 13913 jours ! "
> 
> quelle bonne nouvelle !!!!




Donc, 13913 + 13913 =.... oullaaa quand même....     :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

Dieu m'tripote... l'arroseur arrosé...    toute mes confuses  :rateau:

Zont enfin trouvés les cables pour redémmarer vBulletin !?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

ce messsage il va apparaitre en combien de duplicata???????


----------



## piro (28 Septembre 2004)

je change mon avatar


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je change mon avatar



Petite mine


----------



## piro (28 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petite mine


pas assez de sommeil et manque de coup de boules
c est pour ca


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je change mon avatar


quand on te disait DTC sur iChat je pensais pas que t'allais le prendre au sérieux


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

Là? :love: je suis à la recherche du flood perdu :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là? :love: je suis à la recherche du flood perdu :love:


 moi c'est les coudbouls, chacun son truc


----------



## Hurrican (28 Septembre 2004)

D'ailleurs à propos ... 
Tournée presque terminée ... Grâce à vBulletin, ce fut une vraie corvée ce matin !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est les coudbouls, chacun son truc


passes-moi le tournevis de 2 au lieu de dire des conneries


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2004)

là j'attends la chaloupe de 14h30, faut que j'aille à Dakar acheter des peaux de chèvres !
kinenveut ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

ce matin aprés avoir lu un post de Touba, j'ai suivi son conseil.. j'ai attendu un peu avant d'en lire un autre... environ 4 hrs... ("There seems to have been a slight problem with the database"...     :mouais:   ......)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> passes-moi le tournevis de 2 au lieu de dire des conneries



c'est pas une citation d'admin ça Supermoquette ?? tu t'es trompé de sujet !!


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ce matin aprés avoir lu un post de Touba, j'ai suivi son conseil.. j'ai attendu un peu avant d'en lire un autre... environ 4 hrs... ("There seems to have been a slight problem with the database"...     :mouais:   ......)



ça le fait hein ?  :love: 
mais bon t'es pas obligé d'attendre 4 heures non plus...    

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> là j'attends la chaloupe de 14h30, faut que j'aille à Dakar acheter des peaux de chèvres !
> kinenveut ???



profites-en pour me ramener quelques coups d'boules


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ce matin aprés avoir lu un post de Touba, j'ai suivi son conseil.. j'ai attendu un peu avant d'en lire un autre... environ 4 hrs... ("There seems to have been a slight problem with the database"...     :mouais:   ......)


 bon ben, y'avait un peu de friture quoi... Radio Sénégal brouillait les ondes


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bon ben, y'avait un peu de friture quoi... Radio Sénégal brouillait les ondes


 Tant que Touba me brouille pas l'ecoute, moi ca me derange pas


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tant que Touba me brouille pas l'ecoute, moi ca me derange pas


 et alors, ton CT ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Passé sans probleme


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et alors, ton CT ?


 c'est vrai ça,; et le CT de la troll mobile ?


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Passé sans probleme


 pff, t'as payé j'suis sur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

maintenaint je fais....

et zut je l'ai oublié !!!


----------



## Zheng He (28 Septembre 2004)

J'attends la fin d'une dure journée de travail.


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

non moi ca va roudoudou j'suis en vacances


----------



## Zheng He (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non moi ca va roudoudou j'suis en vacances


 Pas gentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

la je m'ennuie, je vais boire un café
je remet ma doudunne et je vais chercher fiston


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je m'ennuie, je vais boire un café
> je remet ma doudunne et je vais chercher fiston


dis out de suite quôn est ennuyeux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis out de suite quôn est ennuyeux




mais non mon beau grand fort intelligent et super moquette !!!!


jamais avec toi !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non mon beau grand fort intelligent et super moquette !!!!
> 
> 
> jamais avec toi !!!!


 Et béh, heureusement que tu t'appelles pas Pinoccio Robertav, sinon y'aurait du bois ppour cet hiver


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça,; et le CT de la troll mobile ?


le gars a quand même fait du troll sur le PV du contrôle tech : y'a 4/5 trucs qui sont toujours là depuis la dernière fois et il en a rajouté 2 autres, mais pas besoin de le revoir. Qu'est-ce que je fais maintenant ? je souffle, car j'limite les frais... aller, p'tite une petite barrette mémoire alors...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et béh, heureusement que tu t'appelles pas Pinoccio Robertav, sinon y'aurait du bois ppour cet hiver



JALOUX !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

d'abord on dit PINOCCHIO
et puis sache que mon nez est tres beaux.......je remercie mon ex mari , ça a eté son cadeau de divorce !!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> JALOUX !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> d'abord on dit PINOCCHIO
> et puis sache que mon nez est tres beaux.......je remercie mon ex mari , ça a eté son cadeau de divorce !!!


le bois ou le nez ???????????


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le bois ou le nez ???????????



le nez........cassé !!!


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> JALOUX !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> d'abord on dit PINOCCHIO
> et puis sache que mon nez est tres beaux.......je remercie mon ex mari , ça a eté son cadeau de divorce !!!


 alors laisse tomber, SM payera jamais le lifting


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le nez........cassé !!!



Promis, je ne ferai pas ça pour le mien...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors laisse tomber, SM payera jamais le lifting




    pas besoin de lifting MOI !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

qui prepare le gouter aujourd'hui?????????


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'espere bien



Ou alors un Low Kick discret...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

Là?  je digère mon café et les biscuits :love:

en d'autres mots, je glande sur MacGé :rateau:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

j'ai preparé un café, ielle sont où le tartines au nutella???????


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui prepare le gouter aujourd'hui?????????


 Oups! désolée, j'arrive trop tard  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai preparé un café, ielle sont où le tartines au nutella???????


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de lifting MOI !!!!



nombreuses sont celles qui un jour ou l'autre se font tirer...      :rose: 

Ok, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> nombreuses sont celles qui un jour ou l'autre se font tirer...      :rose:
> 
> Ok, je sors...




moi je le pense pas surtout  depuis que une amie a.....
un sein percé ( et a moitié vidé) et doit donc changer les  prothèses     


tu crois pas que on doit s'accepter telle que on est et arrêter de ressembler 
a des ado attardé ???


----------



## tatouille (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Trop cool la vie d'intermittent du chômage !!_



ha bah bravo


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens d'un marathon, je fais juste *une pause...*
> Assedic avec mon bébé - Retour - ANPE avec mon bébé _(il a été adorable, gros succès auprès des chômeuses, en plus j'ai sacrément détendu l'atmoqphère d'une réunion en débarquant avec mon barda et mon môme qui faisait  à tout le monde en rigolant !)_ - Sortie d'école avec le bébé - Mondanités au square avec la troupe - Retrait d'un colis de la redoute pour la maman, avec la troupe - _Là c'est maintenant_ - Bain des loulous - couvert préparation du diner _(omelette aux pommes de terre et viande des grisons)_ - Attente de la maman - Autres activités décidées par la maman...
> 
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:
> ...


Tu me fais presque regretter d'avois un boulot !


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

je veux etre au chomage moi aussi


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens d'un marathon, je fais juste *une pause...*
> Assedic avec mon bébé - Retour - ANPE avec mon bébé _(il a été adorable, gros succès auprès des chômeuses, en plus j'ai sacrément détendu l'atmoqphère d'une réunion en débarquant avec mon barda et mon môme qui faisait  à tout le monde en rigolant !)_ - Sortie d'école avec le bébé - Mondanités au square avec la troupe - Retrait d'un colis de la redoute pour la maman, avec la troupe - _Là c'est maintenant_ - Bain des loulous - couvert préparation du diner _(omelette aux pommes de terre et viande des grisons)_ - Attente de la maman - Autres activités décidées par la maman...
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...




Tout ça?   
avec le sourire et la bonne humeur en plus?   
je t'engage Roberto, plus de chômage, promis     :love:

avec un atout imbattable : 1 semaine tu bosses, 1 semaine t'es en vacances. tu commences quand?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

The best way is mine : troubles loves me..... Morrissey


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (omelette aux pommes de terre et viande des grisons)


 :love: enfin je laisse tomber l'omelette


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah certes : *c'est pas rentable pareil !!*



ben oui .. paf .. c'est pas rentable pareil, le boulot au foyer .. mais quand un couple qui a des enfants bosse tous les 2 à l'extérieur, on paye la gardienne, la femme de ménage ... là c'est "rentable" ... 
 ... non, je ne suis pas en [modelorna] euh si ??? [/modelorna]


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2004)

Je suis toujours autant plié de rire, en découvrant les pérégrinations robertiennes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours autant plié de rire, en découvrant les pérégrinations robertiennes.



La vie du papa (Roberto dans le texte) quoi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

moi je viens de renoncer a heberger ma voix sur ifrance et aussi sur lycos

marre !!!!   


je vais vous lire, c'est plus distrayant !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de renoncer a heberger ma voix sur ifrance et aussi sur lycos
> marre !!!!


Besoin d'un coup de pouce ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'un coup de pouce ?



une main entiere mais la plus la force !!! MERCI !!!

demain surement  a tete reposé !!!


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une main entiere mais la plus la force !!! MERCI !!!


:hein: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :hein: :rose:



quoi?????????


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _une main_ entiere mais la plus la force !!! MERCI !!!
> _demain_ surement  a tete reposé !!!


Bon faut savoir, une main ou demain ?      

QUOI C'EST PAS DROLE ?? _vous croyez que je le sais pas ?_ :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut savoir, une main ou demain ?



le 2 !!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Lio70 (28 Septembre 2004)

Ce que je viens de faire, là, maintenant? Me faire un nouvel avatar. Z'aimez pas Boris Karloff?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je viens de faire, là, maintenant? Me faire un nouvel avatar. Z'aimez pas Boris Karloff?



pas mal


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

faut les mettre ou les 2 mains ???  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

Là, je coud'boule


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Tu pourrais m'en coller un quand meme :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais m'en coller un quand meme :mouais:


Au fait euh tu m'as dit quoi toi déjà hier sur le toubar ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

et m.... je savais bien que j'avais quelqu'un de precis a bouler  

Désolé spyro, cete fois je le note sur un post it


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et m.... je savais bien que j'avais quelqu'un de precis a bouler
> 
> Désolé spyro, cete fois je le note sur un post it


 j'y en ai mis un p'tit pour le consoler


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'y en ai mis un p'tit pour le consoler



Allez faire vos cochonneries ailleurs, bande de dégoûtants !!


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'y en ai mis un p'tit pour le consoler


 :casse: f'est bien fympa de ta part


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

je cherche consciencieusement sur la pub que tiscali m'a envoyée aujourd'hui, la mention spécifiant que leur super offre :mouais: n'est pas compatible avec un mac


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

j'ai invité madame jeanne moreau dans le thread vocal...


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Encore une belle insomnie, comme tous les jours depuis dimanche. :casse:
Ça commence à bien faire. Comme d'habitude dans ces cas là à cette heure-ci, je me relève pour boire du café et essayer d'enchaîner la journée afin de m'écrouler le soir et en finir avec ce décalage horaire. 
Mais là, déjà ça commence mal, je n'ai plus de filtre. J'ai oublié d'en racheter.
Et de toute façon, comme d'habitude, je vais pas réussir à tenir le coup toute la journée et je vais m'écrouler à midi.
Comme d'habitude je ne vais pas entendre mon réveil que je réglerai pour 15 heures et je vais me lever à 18 heures, en pleine forme, près à passer une nouvelle nuit blanche.

Bon, y'a un moment où ça va s'arrêter, y'a toujours un moment où ça s'arrête. :sleep:

Sinon ça va !


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

passe au garage un petit réglage des têtes d'allumages


----------



## iTof (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Encore une belle insomnie, comme tous les jours depuis dimanche. :casse:
> Mais là, déjà ça commence mal, je n'ai plus de filtre. J'ai oublié d'en racheter.


> utilise du "SOPALIN", au pire... tu as autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

je bois un café tout en essayant de comprendre
pourquoi sa rame de plus en plus...

je me demande si c'est pas le forum qui est en cause, 
les autre page web j'ai pas trop de probleme


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > utilise du "SOPALIN", au pire... tu as autre chose


 en fait j'ai vidé et réutilisé le filtre de la cruche d'hier.  Le sopalin et le PQ c'est nase, ça laisse tout passer, crois-en ma longue expérience du café sans filtre !


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je bois un café tout en essayant de comprendre
> pourquoi sa rame de plus en plus...
> 
> je me demande si c'est pas le forum qui est en cause,
> les autre page web j'ai pas trop de probleme


 le forum qui rame ?  Non, tu dois faire erreur, ça n'arrive jamais


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça va pas être tout le temps le rêêêêve, mais la perspective d'être homme au foyer un moment me ravit



J'ai fait ça un bon moment aussi. j'aimais bien ça. Et puis j'avais du succès dans mon quartier quand je faisais les courses, ma mômes dans sa poussette et moi, les rollers au pied. Grand succès auprès des vendeuses, des caissières et autres représentantes de la gente féminine (mais je suis un garçon sérieux, je n'en ai jamais profité)


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait ça un bon moment aussi. j'aimais bien ça. Et puis j'avais du succès dans mon quartier quand je faisais les courses, ma mômes dans sa poussette et moi, les rollers au pied. Grand succès auprès des vendeuses, des caissières et autres représentantes de la gente féminine (mais je suis un garçon sérieux, je n'en ai jamais profité)


 Ben il va être temps de commencer à en profiter !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis asphyxié par son paaaarfum !!!



elle fait quoi chez toi?????

est t'elle censée te vendre un parfum ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

sa rame de plus en plus , meme le casse brique il bloque !!!

j'espere que demain la fnac m'appelle pour me dire que ma meroire est arrivé  et surtout que sa soit la bonne !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben il va être temps de commencer à en profiter !



Maintenant que je peux, c'est ce que je fais... Avec une seule, mais j'adore :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que je peux, c'est ce que je fais... Avec une seule, mais j'adore :love:  :love:  :love:


 une seule suffit ! L'important n'est pas la quantité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une seule suffit ! L'important n'est pas la quantité.



:love: exactement  :love:


----------



## iTof (29 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que je peux, c'est ce que je fais... Avec une seule, mais j'adore :love:  :love:  :love:


 la 'tite jeunette du dessous ou la cop's de ton ex ??? :love:


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

meroire meroire meroire dis moi que je suis ............

mais qu'esce que tu me fais la


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2004)

Là ménan je crise un tout petit peu à cause d'un ventilo qui se met à gratter, à vibrer, et à ajouter je ne sais combien de decibels au doux son harmonieux de mon G4-chauffe-pieds-sèche-cheveux adoré.


----------



## Zheng He (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa rame de plus en plus , meme le casse brique il bloque !!!
> 
> j'espere que demain la fnac m'appelle pour me dire que ma meroire est arrivé et surtout que sa soit la bonne !!!


T'es sous WinMe où XP ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

je me demande si fiston a compris l'utilité d'une telecommande
sinon pourquoi allumer 3 tele pour voir 3 chaines differentes????


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> la 'tite jeunette du dessous ou la cop's de ton ex ??? :love:



La 'tite jeunette charmante que j'ai rencontré il y a 15 jours... (elle habite pas en dessous...) La cops de mon ex, c'est une cops et rien de plus.


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je crise un tout petit peu à cause d'un ventilo qui se met à gratter, à vibrer, et à ajouter je ne sais combien de decibels au doux son harmonieux de mon G4-chauffe-pieds-sèche-cheveux adoré.



t'aurais pas un quicksilver ? et tu n'as pas réagi lors de la proposition de apple
de faire un échange standard de ton ventillo/alim
tu me diras ils n'en ont pas fait la pub et la "promo" n'a pas durée longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sous WinMe où XP ?



roududu tu as bu????????

moi j'ai un tres tres tres beau ordi, un imac g4     



les pc tres moche et a probleme je le laisse au reste de la famille !!!


----------



## steinway (29 Septembre 2004)

bah la je suis en train d ecrire un memoire ayant pour theme la logistique


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai rhume donc je reste à la maison pour pas contaminer le labo. Officiellement je fait de la biblio...officieusement je tente de mettre à jour le firmware d'un vieus iMac G3 233MHz OS 8.5...d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment il faut faire....


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rhume donc je reste à la maison pour pas contaminer le labo. Officiellement je fait de la biblio...officieusement je tente de mettre à jour le firmware d'un vieus iMac G3 233MHz OS 8.5...d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment il faut faire....



oui t'ouvres la fenetre tu pousses le imac à travers la dite ouverture et tu cris
toi steve jobs saint parmis les saints update ..........

ou redemarre en apuyant sur le "bouton du programmeur" et le coupe circuit en attendant le tut horrible

puis lache la maj devrait se lancer


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas un quicksilver ? et tu n'as pas réagi lors de la proposition de apple
> de faire un échange standard de ton ventillo/alim
> tu me diras ils n'en ont pas fait la pub et la "promo" n'a pas durée longtemps


Non non c'est un MDD, j'ai fait les échanges adéquat, mais là c'est un juste ventilo qui part en sucette, ça peut toujours arriver. En plus c'en est que j'ai rajouté moi même y a quelques temps quand je trouvais que - avec les 2 procs plus la radeon plus le kit verax - la température des procs (et du boîtier  ) commençait à monter un peu haut à mon goût...

Bref: le changer ou essayer de le "réparer" ou l'enlever ou autre chose ?
RAH est-ce que je sais moi ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> roududu tu as bu????????
> 
> moi j'ai un tres tres tres beau ordi, un imac g4
> 
> ...



<mode david vincent>et vous etes arrivés à combien la premiere fois ? ya t'il encore des
navettes prévus , attention ils n'ont pas le petit doigt raide mais la langue ...... <fin mode david vincent>


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui t'ouvres la fenetre tu pousses le imac à travers la dite ouverture et tu cris
> toi steve jobs saint parmis les saints update ..........
> 
> ou redemarre en apuyant sur le "bouton du programmeur" et le coupe circuit en attendant le tut horrible
> ...




Les bouton dont tu parles ce sont les tout petit trous inacessibles sur le côté ? (sorry je suis en train d'apprendre telllement de choses...)


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

normalement en façade tu as deux boutons ?

celui de démarrage et un petit si ce n'est pas le cas le coup du trombone

meme manoeuvre


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est un MDD, j'ai fait les échanges adéquat, mais là c'est un juste ventilo qui part en sucette, ça peut toujours arriver. En plus c'en est que j'ai rajouté moi même y a quelques temps quand je trouvais que - avec les 2 procs plus la radeon plus le kit verax - la température des procs (et du boîtier  ) commençait à monter un peu haut à mon goût...
> 
> Bref: le changer ou essayer de le "réparer" ou l'enlever ou autre chose ?
> RAH est-ce que je sais moi ?



donc un coup de bombe d'air sec doit y'avoir des saloperies qui le font siffler
sinon l'aspirateur ca marche aussi


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

en façade y a que le bouton on/off...j'ai trouvé un boutton où quand j'appuis il y a un "tuuuuut" avant le "baouing" mais à partir de là je tombe sur un écran blanc de programmation...


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> en façade y a que le bouton on/off...



tu n'as pas un readme avec la maj d'update ?


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas un readme avec la maj d'update ?


 c'est ce que je cherche depuis hier soir...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Flute ! 
Suis tombé dans le forum technique !  :affraid: 
Ah ben non, c'est bien le bar ...


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je cherche depuis hier soir...



tiens c'est pas pour ta version mais l'operation reste la meme et ya des dessins

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130#French


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Flute !
> Suis tombé dans le forum technique !  :affraid:
> Ah ben non, c'est bien le bar ...



soyons technique parlons bar bien heu ma langue a fourché
j'ai du me faire contaminer par les robertaviens

mrd


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

OK...je vais faire quelques essais...merci Tatouille...et désolé Hurrican d'avoir squatter le bar avec ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du me faire contaminer par les robertaviens
> 
> mrd




pffffff t'es vraiment mechant 
tu veut vraiment me voir morte sur le forum tecnique ??


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

je suis malade et je me soigne


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2004)

je veux dormiiiir :sleep:


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff t'es vraiment mechant
> tu veut vraiment me voir morte sur le forum tecnique ??



non non je ne te souhaite nullement ca (c'est de l'humour pas méchant ) mais je te conseillerais le H

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mais je te conseillerais le H
> 
> :love:



oui je sais en tecnique il y traine une h quelque part mais bon
quelle mania vous avez vous le français a vous compliquer la vie !!!!!


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais en tecnique il y traine une h quelque part mais bon
> quelle mania vous avez vous le français a vous compliquer la vie !!!!!



ca tombe bien je ne le suis pas  :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> donc un coup de bombe d'air sec doit y'avoir des saloperies qui le font siffler
> sinon l'aspirateur ca marche aussi


Ben oui mais non.
J'ai même été nettoyer les pales au coton tige (presque) 
Il siffle pas: il vibre, comme si il était de travers ou je sais pas quoi, j'ai sauté les cours de ventilologie à l'école  :rose: 

Enfin bref, je vais m'arranger


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais non.
> J'ai même été nettoyer les pales au coton tige (presque)
> Il siffle pas: il vibre, comme si il était de travers ou je sais pas quoi, j'ai sauté les cours de ventilologie à l'école  :rose:
> 
> Enfin bref, je vais m'arranger



reste plus ka le regarder fixement et de lui dire arrete de te secouer
sinon je vais t'en coller une


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

je vien de recevoir un mail pour l'achat de l'os 9 en italien !!


le mec veut 100 euros !!!!    

a ce prix je fais plus vite a acheter une ram et laisser l'os x a ma mere !!!!


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y traine une h



Euuhh, non... "un" H


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de recevoir un mail pour l'achat de l'os 9 en italien !!
> 
> 
> le mec veut 100 euros !!!!
> ...



minkia ! che cazzo dicce


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuhh, non... "un" H



oui dailleurs c'est plutot indien ou marocain que français


----------



## steinway (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rhume donc je reste à la maison pour pas contaminer le labo. Officiellement je fait de la biblio...officieusement je tente de mettre à jour le firmware d'un vieus iMac G3 233MHz OS 8.5...d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment il faut faire....



bon retablissement


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de m'appercevoir que j'ai le nouveau status disco 

C'pas très joli le status en question  J'entre au Cab en schlapette... pourquoi pas etre suisse non plus ??


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

merci Steinway...je crois pas mourir ce coup ci...sinon toi ça va ? où et passé & son


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Comment y ch'la pête


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'appercevoir que j'ai le nouveau status disco
> 
> C'pas très joli le status en question  J'entre au Cab en schlapette... pourquoi pas etre suisse non plus ??



Bah oui... Tout ça pour finir Suisse au Queen... Ça fout les pétoches hein !! :affraid: :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'appercevoir que j'ai le nouveau status disco
> 
> C'pas très joli le status en question  J'entre au Cab en schlapette... pourquoi pas etre suisse non plus ??



Je suis nouveau et je ne capte pas grand chose aux statuts, c'est quoi ? une classification comme à l'école ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis nouveau et je ne capte pas grand chose aux statuts, c'est quoi ? une classification comme à l'école ?



Presque pareil, sauf que c'est plutôt genre délégué de classe, avec intervention des élèves


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

oui un peu, sauf que plus tu dis de conneries plus tu prends de points !!   

c'est comme à l'école mais à l'envers


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Marrant son avatar, on dirait la vache sur l'album de Pink floyd... merde le titre c'est quoi deja..... Animals je crois


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

avec une connerie pareil je devrais prendre plus de frappe disco non... parce que (1) c'est la honte quand même !   :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

je vien d'ouvrir le courrier : taxe d'habitation !!!

voila ce qui va mettre en bonne humeur l'homme ce soir !!!


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est l'album Atoms heart mother...un bon album à mon avis


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'album Atoms heart mother...un bon album à mon avis



ma préference reste le live à pompei c'est moin meuh


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

meuh oui j'suis con, merci Dr Fa


----------



## Dr Fa (29 Septembre 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ma préference reste le live à pompei c'est moin meuh


j'suis de ton avis...au fait la mise à jour du firmware c'est l'enfer...surtout avec le nez qui coule et de la fièvre...je re-essaierai plus tard...


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de me taper un plat de _pasta al pesto_ - du produit fait maison par le petit resto italien du coin ... :love: :love: :love: un pur bonheur j'vous dis :love:

 Et maintenant, un bon _ristretto_ et hop la forme pour bosser cet aprèm'   

 Bisous à tous


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'entre au Cab en schlapette... pourquoi pas etre suisse non plus ??


Mouarf ... Tu te rappelles du statut de Slug sur notre forum privé Bassou ?
C'est le débordement ... Ca provoque des choses ...
Après tout, çà évitera peut être une nouvelle compétition !


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me taper un plat de _pasta al pesto_


Alors là t'as pas le droit ! 
J'adore les pates au Pesto ... J'en fais souvent avec la tonne de basilic que j'ai dans le jardin. :love:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

tien, je vien de me faire un petit café. Mmmmmmm il est très très bon ce café


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Septembre 2004)

J'essaye de me convaincre de me déconnecter pour faire une #*#$*#* de présentation de #*#$*#*.  


Bon, bref. Vous m'avez compris....


----------



## goonie (29 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me taper un plat de _pasta al pesto_ - du produit fait maison par le petit resto italien du coin ... :love: :love: :love: un pur bonheur j'vous dis :love:
> 
> Et maintenant, un bon _ristretto_ et hop la forme pour bosser cet aprèm'


C'est sur, la sieste va être agréable


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

OOooooh que oui, je compatis


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'vais aller prendre mon tit dej


----------



## tatouille (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'vais aller prendre mon tit dej



moi je vais descendre me péter le nouache du dessous
avec le manche de l'aspirateur il aura au moins une bonne raison
de gueuler


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de me convaincre de me déconnecter pour faire une #*#$*#* de présentation de #*#$*#*.
> 
> 
> Bon, bref. Vous m'avez compris....



que dalle


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur, la sieste va être agréable


 Bah je fais pas long cet aprèm au taf.... j'ai une séance chez le dentiste qui m'attend... 
  j'aurais dû prendre de l'ail au lieu du pesto, tiens, c'est le dentiste qui aurait apprécié


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les pates au Pesto ... J'en fais souvent avec la tonne de basilic que j'ai dans le jardin. :love:


 arfff... comme moi. sauf que je n'ai pas de jardin, mais le basilic pousse sur la fenêtre de la cuisine. :love:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bah je fais pas long cet aprèm au taf.... j'ai une séance chez le dentiste qui m'attend...
> j'aurais dû prendre de l'ail au lieu du pesto, tiens, c'est le dentiste qui aurait apprécié



boap moi aussi je devais aller chez le dentiste, mais comme je suis malade, je peux pas


----------



## Zheng He (29 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bah je fais pas long cet aprèm au taf.... j'ai une séance chez le dentiste qui m'attend...
> j'aurais dû prendre de l'ail au lieu du pesto, tiens, c'est le dentiste qui aurait apprécié


Bon courage, personnellement je préfère 8 heures au boulot que 15 mn chez le dentiste.


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> boap moi aussi je devais aller chez le dentiste, mais comme je suis malade, je peux pas


 snif  rien de grave au moins ?
 soigne-toi bien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> arfff... comme moi. sauf que je n'ai pas de jardin, mais le basilic pousse sur la fenêtre de la cuisine. :love:



et sa pousse???

parce que moi où je puisse le mettre ce satané basilic
chez moi sa pousse jamais....


je devrai l'arroser plus souvent que 1 fois par mois ??


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> snif  rien de grave au moins ?
> soigne-toi bien



merci, non un petit virus (ouff pas informatique  ) demain retour au boulot...


----------



## Zheng He (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi là je suis entrain de me demander si je vais pas allez vomir j'ai ma salade de pattate qui passe pas.:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je suis entrain de me demander si je vais pas allez vomir j'ai ma salade de pattate qui passe pas.:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:



une petite gastro peut-être ?? surtout ne lui serrez pas la patte !!


----------



## Zheng He (29 Septembre 2004)

Là je m'étonne ma chef est toujours pas arrivé.  Du coup j'glande.


----------



## Zheng He (29 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> snif  rien de grave au moins ?


Une simple inflammation de l'oeil gauche et de la langue.  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=5309


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je devrai l'arroser plus souvent que 1 fois par mois ??


Ca dépend où il est planté et quelle variété c'est ...
En pleine terre lourde, pas besoin de l'arroser quasiment.
En pot et dans du terreau sur une fenêtre ... Tous les deux jours, et même tous les jours s'il fait très chaud.  
Enfin c'est la terre qui te le dit, elle est sèche ou pas, et le feuillage !


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi je dois arroser mes plantes (que ce soit appart, balcon... ) quotidiennement. J'ai un appart orienté plein sud :love:  ceci explique tout .


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Vive le jardin ... Pas besoin de sortir l'arrosoir trop souvent !  
Remarque c'est la bêche, la serfouette, ou la griffe qu'il faut sortir à la place ... Mais les produits du jardin sont tellement meilleurs, que je ne pourrais pas m'en passer.


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

moi je les arrse... quand j'y pense  

Bizarement elles sont encore bien verte


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

la question est que j'achete les plantes, je les parque sur le balcon en plein soleil toute la journée et.........je vais le voir juste pour le mettre a la poubelle 3 mois apres


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui... Tout ça pour finir Suisse au Queen... Ça fout les pétoches hein !! :affraid: :affraid: :mouais:



Pourquoi? c'est quoi le problème avec les Suisses qui vont au Queen?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi je les arrse... quand j'y pense
> 
> Bizarement elles sont encore bien verte


Tu parles de quoi là ... :mouais:
parce que si ce que je pense est vert ... Il faudrait penser à faire quelque chose !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quoi là ... :mouais:
> parce que si ce que je pense est vert ... Il faudrait penser à faire quelque chose !



mais non calimero tu as rien compris 

sont vert parce que pas encore mure


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .je vais le voir juste pour le mettre a la poubelle 3 mois apres


Quel gachis ! 
De plus le basilic n'aime pas trop le soleil direct au cas où .. Il faut mieux l'abriter derrière quelque chose d'autre.  
Ensuite à toi les salades pafumées, les pates alléchantes, les sauces tomates envoutantes. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite à toi les salades pafumées, les pates alléchantes, les sauces tomates envoutantes. :love:



heee  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


il y a pas ecrit "CHEF DE CUISINE" sur mon front !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

A force de vous entendre parler bouffe, j'en ai mal au bide !  

Sinon, j'attends une vidéo ....


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Quel gachis !
> De plus le basilic n'aime pas trop le soleil direct au cas où .. Il faut mieux l'abriter derrière quelque chose d'autre.


  Derriere un gros pied de romarin :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2004)

Ceci dit je connais bien le problème de robertav...
Ce printemps j'ai acheté de magnifiques plantes pour mon balcon... je les ai bichonnées, arrosées, et tout et tout... avec amour et dévouement pendant plusieurs semaines :love: :love:
Ensuite je me suis absentée 5 jours en juillet... et lorsque je suis rentrée je me suis retrouvée devant un parterre plus sec que le sahara  faut dire, il avait fait chaud ces 5 jours-là.
Tout cela pour dire que le soleil, ça ne pardonne pas... et y'a peu de plantes qui aiment le soleil direct.
Depuis lors, je suis plus prudente


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> A force de vous entendre parler bouffe, j'en ai mal au bide !


 Et les oreilles, ca va?


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

bein la je fais un peu de ménage !!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas ecrit "CHEF DE CUISINE" sur mon front !!!!


Ben t'as tort ! 
Faire la cuisine quand il s'agit de bien manger, c'est un plaisir. 
Faire la popotte tous les jours, par contre çà c'est pas drôle ! 
C'est pour cette raison que le week-end je fais des bons plats. J'aime varier les plaisirs et faire la cuisine avec envie. :love:


----------



## elektroseb (29 Septembre 2004)

Ben là je me fais chier a un stage qui ne me sert a rien, mais alors rien du tout!!  

J'ai de la chance, cette après midi, c'est 3 heures de "pseudo" découverte d'internet... j'en avais grand besoin!!!
   
Coup de bol, j'ai reçu le nouveau "a vos mac" ce midi, au moins, je vais pouvoir bouquiner


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

:hein:
ben je discute avec mon garagiste histoire de voir si ça vaut vraiment le coup de refaire les freins de ma poubelle en or pur, alors que sans doute, à la casse ils seront ravis avec juste du plaqué.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

je m'ennuie


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'ennuie



vient boire un café à la maison !


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Je vous remercie pour votre professionnalisme, et surtout pour votre patience et votre gentillesse... Je vous fais pas la bise mais le c½ur y est !"_
> :affraid:


Et c'est tout ?! Je m'attendais à une fin plus croustillante  

Bon bein je retourne bosser alors !


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est tout ?! Je m'attendais à une fin plus croustillante
> 
> Bon bein je retourne bosser alors !


 il n'a jamais dit que c'était fini !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

je suis même sur qu'il en garde pour lui


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

j'ai perdu le fil, ici et ailleurs.....
je suis perdue !!!


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est toujours chiant de perdre le fil de son tampix


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

alors on recommence une pelote????????


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Ah ?? tu les tricotes toi meme ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

tu le veut comment ton cache nez?

rouge? noir? laine ? coton?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

En laine angora, et couleur crème stp.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors on recommence une pelote????????



avec des fils de tampix   la vache


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

il fait pas trop froid chez toi?
tu es pas trop pressé?

parce que ma mamie est en vacance la et elle ne rentre que dans un mois !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Ah elle est belle la jeunesse ! 
On fait travailler les vieux ! 
C'est po bien ! 
Et puis si çà vient pas du coeur çà n'a pas la même valeur ... Regardes le père Noël est une ordure : le chandail fait à la main, a un succès certain !  ... Non ? Ah ben mauvais exemple alors.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

calimero j'attend pas un enfant donc je ne tricote plus !!!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? c'est quoi le problème avec les Suisses qui vont au Queen?


C'est pas un problème (enfin pas pour moi), c'est WebO.    

Edit--- « c'est WebO et ses chlapettes »  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Ca peut s'arranger çà ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut s'arranger çà ...  :love:



heumm.........tu dis  ça a moi??????     :rose:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

bah la j'essaie de trouver un moyen efficace de chatter en vidéoconférence avec mon beau-frère qui est sur pécé et qui n'as pas windows NT !! bref pas simple !!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heumm.........tu dis  ça a moi??????     :rose:


 Ben non je causais tout seul dans le vide ... 
Enfin bon, c'est toujours pareil, je suis pas sûr que ma femme soit d'accord ! 
Je crois même que je vais pas essayer de lui poser la question !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben non ...... même que je vais pas essayer de lui poser la question !


----------



## sylko (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah la j'essaie de trouver un moyen efficace de chatter en vidéoconférence avec mon beau-frère qui est sur pécé et qui n'as pas windows NT !! bref pas simple !!


 
En attendant que l'image soit bonne, utilisez Skype.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En attendant que l'image soit bonne, utilisez Skype.



tu as déjà essayé ?
on ne peux pas de vidéoconférence avec ? pour discuter avec lui pas de problème, mais pour la vidéo, donc s'il ne fait pas de vidéo, ça ne m'intéresse pas, mais merci quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est l'heure de l'apero
ne soyez pas timides,
approchez vous , j'ai preparé cela pour vous !!!    








ps: j'ai fait express pour une aussi grande image
c'est pour mieux vous ouvrir l'appetit !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

et un tit coup de champagne, bien evidemment !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Tu cuisines pas, mais tu nous ouvre l'appétit ! 
Et dire que ce soir c'est manger en quatrième vitesse en rentrant du judo. 
A propos ... Suit à la bourre, faut que je me dépêche ! A demain. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que ce soir c'est manger en quatrième vitesse en rentrant du judo.
> A propos ... Suit à la bourre, faut que je me dépêche ! A demain. :love:




attend moi , j'attrappe mes chaussettes noires et j'arrive !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Ben t'étais pas là ! 
J'ai pas vu l'ombre d'une chausette noire. Par contre j'ai vu de (très) près un pied, je crois que je suis bon pour un oeil au beurre noir. Ah ces newbies qui savent pas lever la jambe. Au Jujitsu faut être souple !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

tu veut un steack?????


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Là je flood :love:

Encore quelques petits posts et je serai à 2000  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et un tit coup de champagne, bien evidemment !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


 Comme c gentil de payer une tite tournée :love:

c pour mes 2000 posts? :love:


----------



## Lio70 (29 Septembre 2004)

Déjà 2000?   ça va vite!


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

moi, je cuve


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi, je cuve


 Excès de bulles je présume...  :rateau:

Ok, je sors


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de faire une "bonne action" ....


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Excès de bulles je présume...  :rateau:
> 
> Ok, je sors


 reste cochonette


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> reste cochonette


 Tu m'offres un verre?  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> reste cochonette



Oh ..... je peux jouer avec vous à la pétanque !


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire une "bonne action" ....



Kétafé ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ..... je peux jouer avec vous à la pétanque !


  c un COCHONET à la pétanque...  (pas une cochonette    )


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c un COCHONET à la pétanque...  (pas une cochonette    )


 ça se tente


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça se tente


 Gare à toi petit poisson :love:

tu vas finir au milieu d'un sushi    :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Kétafé ??



Rien de spécial .....
Juste un coup de main à une petite association .... Mais c'est "bon" de se sentir utile ....


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça se tente



Tu tires ou tu pointes ?


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c un COCHONET à la pétanque...  (pas une cochonette    )



Ah bon ?   C'est non alors ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?   C'est non alors ?


 Bas les pattes, ça c sûr


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu tires ou tu pointes ?


 heu, je tente, j'ai dit


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Don't touch my groin :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gare à toi petit poisson :love:
> 
> tu vas finir au milieu d'un sushi    :rateau:


 :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Don't touch my groin :love:


 :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 tu aimes le sushi? :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

le con avec Google au lieu d'aller me coucher....  :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

pas malin non plus: je fume une cigarette :mouais:


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes le sushi? :love:


 j'adore :love:

[mode lafamillec'estsacré  on ]


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'adore :love:
> 
> [mode lafamillec'estsacré  on ]


 Narf©! :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas malin non plus: je fume une cigarette :mouais:


 sur, c'est con, surtout si tu as arreté  


sinon, c'est pas pire comme petit plaisir


----------



## bibyfok (30 Septembre 2004)

je fume une clope et je reflechi a comment jvais vider mon appart en une matinée ... ya columbo en fond sonor (tf1) et j'imagine mon alubook d'apres demain ^^


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Don't touch my groin :love:


Alors celle là...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Je m'en vais filer dire bonjour à mes doubles traversins!    
:love: j'adore cette expression!(j'ai piqué le traversin de Monsieur la lune) :rose:
Aller,Ciao le monde de la nuit!
 :sleep:


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

c'est drole y'en a qui vont se coucher et moi je me lève à cause d'une insomnie ! enfin drôle pas trop  :rose:


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est drole y'en a qui vont se coucher et moi je me lève à cause d'une insomnie ! enfin drôle pas trop  :rose:


 ben si, y' a toujours du monde au Bar...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ben si, y' a toujours du monde au Bar...



qui chatte


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qui chatte


 sur 4 fenêtres en même temps avec les mêmes personnes    5 heures de suite quand même :sleep: 
bonne nuitée à vous :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Là je suis toujours en train d'émerger :love:

Après 2 cafés et une petit heure de MacGé, je suis en train de considérer l'idée d'aller ranger la maison... :mouais:

Faut juste que je m'y mette... mais faut d'abord trouver le courage de décoller d'ici :love:


----------



## Zheng He (30 Septembre 2004)

Mais oui reste avec nous en + c'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis toujours en train d'émerger :love:
> 
> Après 2 cafés et une petit heure de MacGé, je suis en train de considérer l'idée d'aller ranger la maison... :mouais:
> 
> Faut juste que je m'y mette... mais faut d'abord trouver le courage de décoller d'ici :love:



Allez au boulot!
Quand je vais rentrer chez moi, ce soir, ça va être Beyrouth. Va falloir que je me tape le rangement d'une soirée où je n'étais même pas. Quel pied d'avoir une future ex femme qui déteste les tâches ménagères


----------



## Zheng He (30 Septembre 2004)

Envoies la au boulot et restes à la maison.


----------



## Zheng He (30 Septembre 2004)

homme au foyer : le + beau métier.


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> une petite heure de MacGé


  
Ah toi aussi t'es intoxiquée  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Envoies la au boulot et restes à la maison.




Je l'envoie nulle part, elle s'est barrée il y a un mois et demi, mais elle revient voir la petite unsoir par semaine et c'est le bordel à chaque fois :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## KARL40 (30 Septembre 2004)

Là j'en ai ma claque ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là j'en ai ma claque ....



Pas mieux...


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je l'envoie nulle part, elle s'est barrée il y a un mois et demi, mais elle revient voir la petite unsoir par semaine et c'est le bordel à chaque fois :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


 donc tu es avec ta puce


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> donc tu es avec ta puce



Vi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

en ce moment vous etes quelques un a se poser la question qui je suis ....

je sais que pour le presentation c'est dans un autre thread mais pour de raisons personelles et en plus vu que j'ai mis racine ici et pas ailleurs , je vais donc me presenter ici


je suis une maman de 38 ans avec 2 enfants et une fois que ma maison brille de propreté et de toute sa plendeur je m'ennuie enormement 

plutot de me mettre devant la tele et picoler toute la journée  je vais sur le net cherchant ainsi a m'evader de ma vie reelle 

je ne cherche pas un homme ni un amant et les aventures virtuelles ne m'interssent vraiment pas.

j'ai connu macgeneration il y a 4 ans mais je n'ai pas fait racine, on m'a vite fait comprendre que mon ignorance dans le monde du mac et de l'informatique en general n'avait pas place parmi eux

je suis revenue il y a 1 mois suite a mon nouvel imac et le systeme os x , je suis passé par le bar et j'ai fait racine

j'espere que ces quelques phrases ont mis un terme a vos questions et pouvoir continuer a rester parmi vous où je passe de bon moments

robertav


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment vous etes quelques un a se poser la question qui je suis ....
> 
> je sais que pour le presentation c'est dans un autre thread mais pour de raisons personelles et en plus vu que j'ai mis racine ici et pas ailleurs , je vais donc me presenter ici
> 
> ...




C'est très sympa   

re-bienvenue robertav


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment vous etes quelques un a se poser la question qui je suis ....
> 
> je sais que pour le presentation c'est dans un autre thread mais pour de raisons personelles et en plus vu que j'ai mis racine ici et pas ailleurs , je vais donc me presenter ici
> 
> ...



You're welcome 'mame. :style:

_Pour les racines, tu fais des colorations ?_  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

bon retour parmis nous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour les racines, tu fais des colorations ?[/i]  :rateau:



ben oui venerable sage, moi j'ai plus 18 ans comme toi !!!!


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

moi je reste d'une imperturbable bonne humeur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je reste d'une imperturbable bonne humeur.




encore une chanson??

celle de ce matin m'a .......bien reveillé !!!


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment vous etes quelques un a se poser la question qui je suis ....
> 
> je sais que pour le presentation c'est dans un autre thread mais pour de raisons personelles et en plus vu que j'ai mis racine ici et pas ailleurs , je vais donc me presenter ici
> 
> ...


 depuis que tu es arrivée, il souffle comme un vent de fraîcheur ici...  faut que j'arrive à convaincre ma femme de venir quand même... je peux lui montrer ton post ?  :love:


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui venerable sage, moi j'ai plus 18 ans comme toi !!!!



Nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours.  :rateau:  

Mais les blancs cheveux ça ne me dérange pas, et pour cause !!


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'en profite pour préciser que *moi non plus* je ne cherche pas un homme ni un amant._


Non mais tu cherches les coups de boule !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'en profite pour préciser que *moi non plus* je ne cherche pas un homme ni un amant._



  ...t'aurais pu le dire tout de suite !!!!! ...  ... des mois que je m'escrime à poster conneries sur conneries pour que tu me remarques !!!!!       
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## goonie (30 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...t'aurais pu le dire tout de suite !!!!! ...  ... des mois que je m'escrime à poster conneries sur conneries pour que tu me remarques !!!!!
> :love: :love: :love:


Ah, les femmes


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...t'aurais pu le dire tout de suite !!!!! ...  ... des mois que je m'escrime à poster conneries sur conneries pour que tu me remarques !!!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



* L'abus de Flamand rose nuit gravement à votre santé, à utiliser sans modération.* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Septembre 2004)

Heu Robertav ... Pour l'amant ... je fais toujours exception ? :rose: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Septembre 2004)

À table, hurri ! (c'est l'amant-table )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu Robertav ... Pour l'amant ... je fais toujours exception ? :rose: :love:




hemmmmm.......mais tu es pas mon frere????

vite de vitamine, je perd la memoire!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (30 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> À table, hurri ! (c'est l'amant-table )


Purée ... C'est ...   ggrrrrr  

Pas pu bouffer à midi moi !   J'ai la dalle ... 
Et va falloir tenir jusqu'à ce soir. 

Robertav ... Pourtant ... tu m'avais dit ... 

Journée maudite !!! Vais me pendre sur le champ !!! 
Et pis non, tiens ... Y en a qui serait trop contents de plus me voir avancer au classement !


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Là? Je me mets tout doucement en mode travail...   

C'est pas gagné, je dois retoucher un dépliant dans Illustrator...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

maintenaint j'attend copine qui secretement doit faire partie de la cia

vite.....je vais mettre a l'abris mes secrets !!!


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...t'aurais pu le dire tout de suite !!!!! ...  ... des mois que je m'escrime à poster conneries sur conneries pour que tu me remarques !!!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 c'est qui ce barbu qui met des smilleys partout ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...t'aurais pu le dire tout de suite !!!!! ...  ... des mois que je m'escrime à poster conneries sur conneries pour que tu me remarques !!!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Qui est ce TheBig oeil beaux skis ? Quel drôle de nom !   :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Journée maudite !!! Vais me pendre sur le champ !!!
> Et pis non, tiens ... Y en a qui serait trop contents de plus me voir avancer au classement !



On veut des noms !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On veut des noms !!



C'est par ici


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Z'en voulez un bout avec une barre de chocolat et un verre de lait* comme les goûters que ma grand-mère me préparaient l'été _que grâce à ça je suis devenu un homme en bonne santé qui s'est jamais rien cassé ??_


ça doit pas être grâce à ça. Je suivais le même régime et j'ai pas du tout les mêmes résultats.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Z'en voulez un bout avec une barre de chocolat et un verre de lait* comme les goûters que ma grand-mère me préparaient l'été _que grâce à ça je suis devenu un homme en bonne santé qui s'est jamais rien cassé ??_


pas d'accord avec Poildep. ta grand-mère m'a l'air d'être de très bon conseil...


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'ai bossé à donf, *j'ai fait du pain !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 De rien, Roberto ! 
 Ils font bien envie, tes pains !   :love:

 T'as bien travaillé avec tes mains ! 
 Et avec ta tête ?


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

salut tout le monde, bosser comme un fou ce matin, déjeuner prolongé ce midi, et là je prends 5 mn le temps que la lampe de mon scann chauffe pour dire bonjour


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

je fais des abdominaux




Ce sont les miens  lol      et vous aurez tous remarqué que je porte un string


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord avec Poildep. ta grand-mère m'a l'air d'être de très bon conseil...


Puisque je te dis qu'avec moi ça a pas marché ! 

bon, c'est vrai aussi que j'ai arrêté le régime depuis longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

je vais essayer avec fiston.....
lui qu'il veut se casser une jambe !!!!


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me groooouille de mettre les chaussures du p'tit le poser dans sa poussette pour aller chercher le grand.
> Ne pas oublier la trotinette !
> 
> 
> ...


 ah oui ? t'y vas en trotinette ?


----------



## Rupert Pupkin (30 Septembre 2004)

Je fais du mass-F5 pour voir si la la commande de ma merveille avance. 

J'ai fait un saut perilleux en voyant écrit : Shipped. Seulement c'était encore écrit Open en dessous des éléments. Plus tard, Shipped apparait en dessous de ces mêmes éléments. Je hurle je saute en l'air je court partout je reviens et... c'était revenu à Open   J'ai sérieusement cru que j'était en pleine hallucination, je me suis dit "faut que j'arrête ça deviens grave", en fait ça à du être un bug, parce que là, il est bien envoyé avec le tracking number et tout le toutim.

Alors en ce moment, ce que je fais c'est que je cherche, exactement, pourquoi ma commande est passé de fast ship à Merge in Transit. En fait je me demande ce que signifie Merge in Transit (fusion en transfert... gloups   )

Et puis j'écoute les Pixies aussi.


----------



## Rupert Pupkin (30 Septembre 2004)

C'est redevenu : Shipped et Open (précisement : Open Est. Ship 05/10/2004) en dessous des éléments        

.....

je pète un câââââble


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

procrastination active, et glande effective.


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Là je me la coule douce...  pas grand chose à faire sinon attendre réponse à mes lettres et CVs...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ? t'y vas en trotinette ?



nonnnnnn !!!!    

c'est l'exemple type du papa-poule qui va chercher ses enfants a la sortie d'ecole
avec toute la panoplie: trotttinette , velo, doudou, gateaux , boisson.......

mon fils restera traumatisé , je suis pas une maman-poule , il aura pas son velo a la sortie


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nonnnnnn !!!!
> 
> c'est l'exemple type du papa-poule qui va chercher ses enfants a la sortie d'ecole
> avec toute la panoplie: trotttinette , velo, doudou, gateaux , boisson.......
> ...


 j'avais pas compris


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas compris



Tu te proposes de porter le vélo ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

j'ai mis mes habits neufs  :love:  :love:  :love: 

merci  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis mes habits neufs  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> merci  :love:





la redoute t'as enfin livré??????      

c'etait temp, on rentre dans l'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

maintenaint je me demande pourquoi et surtout quoi faire avec cettei image incrusté sur mon ecran et qui veut pas s'en aller !!!    

un conseil vite fait?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *T'avais mis la webcam de fifille dans le sac à langer ???*
> :mouais:




moi je vois cela en live  tous les jours depuis 4 ans
quattre fois par jour , 5 fois par semaine    

et depuis 4 ans je me demande si je suis pas une mere indigne
a ne pas ammener toute cette panoplie !! :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint je me demande pourquoi et surtout quoi faire avec cettei image incrusté sur mon ecran et qui veut pas s'en aller !!!
> un conseil vite fait?


Heu ... c'est pas une image, c'est le fiston qui a choisi d'essayer ces nouveaux feutres sur ton écran.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... c'est pas une image, c'est le fiston qui a choisi d'essayer ces nouveaux feutres sur ton écran.



c'est bien de toi ça !!!   

toujours la faute aux enfants !!!   

nan , c'est bien une image incrusté (boite de reception) mais maint
elle est plus là ; moi j'aime pas me prendre la tete, 
un bon redemarrage et voila disparue !!!


----------



## bibyfok (30 Septembre 2004)

bon allé je joue les crades :
je suis o chiotes en wifi !  

comme quoi MacGé me suis partout !


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous vous en foutez.*
> _Je m'en doute bien !_


Euh
Mais non mais non [/mode faillot]


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> [/mode faillot]



Tu le fais remarquablement bien.   

_The Big, un client pour toi..._


----------



## Macounette (30 Septembre 2004)

Là, je suis en train de vous lire avec plaisir. :love: y'a pas mieux pour se détendre après une journée plutôt "hard" au taff  

robertav : bravo pour ta présentation  moi aussi je trouve qu'il y a comme un vent de fraîcheur depuis que tu es revenue sur MacGé. Et ne te laisse pas impressionner par tous ces "geeks" :rateau:    :love: 
Roberto : bravo pour le cinquième élément....  heuuuuuu la cinquième dent :rose:    :love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fais remarquablement bien.


N'essaie pas de me flatter, ça marchera pas


----------



## anntraxh (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous vous en foutez.*
> _Je m'en doute bien !_



oui ! 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais je vous tiens au courant quand-même, ok ?



non ... 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh
> Mais non mais non [/mode faillot]



... pfffff !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

et maintenaint que les les presentaion sont faite 
si on passait aux choses plus serieuse ??  

frerot vien par là et aide moi a forcer le cadenas  










ben que tu fais la a regarder bouche bée????   

prend vite quelques bouteille et fait sauter les bouchons !!!!


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ce gentil Roberto Vendez a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais si Roberto, tiens nous au courant. On lira pas de toute façon.


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

RRRrrrrrrhaaaaaaa... je viens de rentrer du boulot, et ma femme m'a préparée un bon petit plat, je me glisse les pieds sous la table, ma femme est en face de moi et me regarde amoureusement déguster les bons mets qu'elle a fait pour moi, totalement nue sous son tablier d'ou dépasse sa poit...  

bon en fait j'suis tout seul, elle est pas rentrée du boulot, et va pas falloir que je la fasse chier parce qu'elle va être crevée !!   

bon ben on peut rêver non, il ne nous reste plus que ça à nous les hommes du troisième millénaire... ne nous laissons pas faire regroupons-nous, battons-nous pour notre dignité d'homme macho à qui la femme doit tout !!  :mouais: 

quoi je dis une connerie là ??!!?? hein, ah je sors... par où, par là ? bon d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> egroupons-nous, battons-nous pour notre dignité d'homme macho à qui la femme doit tout !!  :mouais:


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

voyez, elles ont même plus d'humour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

c'est malin  

j'ai faiili tomber de ma chaise


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Roberto, tiens nous au courant. On lira pas de toute façon.



Pourquoi ? Il y en avait qui lisaient ?! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> frerot vien par là et aide moi a forcer le cadenas



Tu peux me dire pourquoi je forcerais le cadenas de MA cave ? 
Ah je vous avais pas dit ... 
ben oui, j'ai une grosse cave pleine à craquer de vins absolument imbuvables. :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Il y en avait qui lisaient ?! :affraid: :affraid:


 :hein: qui as lu quoi ? :affraid:

vertigineux


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hein: qui as lu quoi ? :affraid:
> 
> vertigineux




c'est de qui ce bouquin  :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2004)

Là je vais aller rejoindre morphée mais avant je souhaite encore "bloavezsaire"  à Mon ami Jean Marc dit macmarco   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: vivement l'aes breizh pour que le chouchen coule à flot...enfin surtout du Breizh cola  et quelques bonnes binouzes style Mac Ewan's    :love:


----------



## zele (1 Octobre 2004)

là, je vais faire encore un chtit tour chez les matelots..
et ensuite j'irais rejoindre aussi morphée  :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Là, je suis en train de me demander si je vais pas m'amuser à être le dernier à poster sur tous les sujets de la première page du Bar !


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis en train de me demander si je vais pas m'amuser à être le dernier à poster sur tous les sujets de la première page du Bar !


Floodeur


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur


 Pfff !!! 
 Tu fais iech, Spyro !


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

On fait la course ?   :modo:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On fait la course ?   :modo:


 Non, je vais pas la faire, il commence à se faire tard !


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Là j'attends que la journée se termine.


----------



## piro (1 Octobre 2004)

se sirote mon café et distribuant quelques coups de boules
jusque la tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

entre 2 coups de menage je boule par ci par là et j'ai posté sur le tecnique !!!

hai hai ,, je vais me faire tuer !!!


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> se sirote mon café et distribuant quelques coups de boules
> jusque la tout va bien


 jusqu'ici pareil, et pareil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je fais ça uniquement exprès pour ça : *recevoir des coups de boules verts* de mamans ravies et discrètement émues.[/i]
> 
> :love:




moi je dirais plutot compatissantes !!!!


----------



## dool (1 Octobre 2004)

bon là j'attend que la salle de bain daigne se libérer...depuis de bonnes minues déjà   

Sinon; RobertO j'ai un truc a te dire : j'ai rever de toi cette nuit ! :rose:   
En fait c'était pas vraiment de toi evidement mais de tes deux "héros"   

Me demande pas pourquoi; j'ai pas encore trouver la symbolique freudienne   mais j'voulais te faire partager ma nuit quoi    :love: 

Bonne journee ici aussi  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

moi, je me réveille d'une *nuit de sommeil* ! (si ! si !)


----------



## dool (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Heeeeeuuu...
> *Très honoré !*
> ...




Pour faire court car la SDB se libère   Je suis tombée sur un bouquin et ils se sont animés pour me parler ded am vie a moi    
Un peu space en fait....mais ça vient de moi    
 :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire court car la SDB se libère   Je suis tombée sur un bouquin et ils se sont animés pour me parler ded am vie a moi
> Un peu space en fait....mais ça vient de moi
> :love:


 un peu décevant... raconte-nous plutôt comment ça se passe dans ta salle de bain !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> clap clap clap !!
> :love:


merci ! merci ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un peu décevant... raconte-nous plutôt comment ça se passe dans ta salle de bain !



tu ne  loupe jamais une !!!!!


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _D'ailleurs je fais ça uniquement exprès pour ça : *recevoir des coups de boules verts* de mamans ravies et discrètement émues._



tu parles, super plant drague oui, c'est bien connu le coup du mec qui se promène toute la journée avec son enfant en poussette dans les lieux de passage des dames


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Ben oui, y en a même qui *adorent* mes histoires de couches, de dents qui poussent et de boudoirs humides !
> Si si.
> 
> ...



Super technique qui marche!!!


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le chiot Labrador, ça marche pas mal non plus, y parait.


 
Ah oui ?


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le chiot Labrador, ça marche pas mal non plus, y parait.


 oui, mais il grandit plus vite


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

J'vais vous dire bonjour   dans le thread des users de l'aurore....


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le chiot Labrador, ça marche pas mal non plus, y parait.



oui mais l'inconvénient du labrador c'est qu'il s'empatte très vite avec l'age !!


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui mais l'inconvénient du labrador c'est qu'il s'empatte très vite avec l'age !!


Oh salaud, bon c'est vrai j'ai pris qq kilo :rose:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Mais bon si qq'un a besoin de mes services ce sera avec plaisir. En + je promets de pas mettre ma truffe n'importe où.


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Oh salaud, bon c'est vrai j'ai pris qq kilo :rose:



m'en veut pas... moi même qui te parle, je me suis un peu laissé allez ces derniers temps !

Enfin rien à voir avec un vieux labrador déhambulant au milieu d'un chemin avec difficulté à cause de son surpoids !!


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

je nourris un chat, un peu sauvage, mais attachant.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

non non voila un chien que a toute age fait "gagner " question drague :










ps : le shar-pei gris est le plus noble donc........plus de chance pour la drague !!!!! ............j'ai testé, c'est efficace !!!!


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non non voila un chien que a toute age fait "gagner " question drague :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:affraid: Non mais tu rigoles cette horreur.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Là je me réveille et je me motive :love:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réveille et je me motive :love:


 
10h52 : tranquille


----------



## Franswa (1 Octobre 2004)

là je vais aller me laver


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je vais aller me laver


C'est ce que j'disais tranquille.


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'me fais chier à bosser comme un malade depuis 8h15


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'me fais chier à bosser comme un malade depuis 8h15


Ah ouais ? Ton taf c'est de poster sur MacGé ? Et ça paye bien ?


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ? Ton taf c'est de poster sur MacGé ? Et ça paye bien ?


Pas mal mais je vous cache pas que çà va pas durer.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint je vous demande si sa  existe un raccourci clavier (un facile svp)
pour fermer une page web


merci


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

pom W


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

merci  

j'en avais plus que ral bol de chercher la boule rouge au coin ,
surtout quand on a un grand ecran  


ps: vous arrivé vous a faire les smileys avec un clic? moi ce matin pas moyen


----------



## anntraxh (1 Octobre 2004)

tu trouveras ici la totale des raccourcis clavier, Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tu trouveras ici la totale des raccourcis clavier, Robertav



merci 


anntraxh tu pourrait aussi me donner le nom de produit miracle pour nettoyer tes ordi?

j'ai bien peur que mon clavier tout blanc ne va pas le rester tres longtemp !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je nourris un chat, un peu sauvage, mais attachant.



Du genre le fainénant de l'image


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> anntraxh tu pourrait aussi me donner le nom de produit miracle pour nettoyer tes ordi?
> ...


Par là :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76111&highlight=poudre+verte


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et... y faisaient quoi, au juste ??_


En quête d'inspiration ?  
_(Tu reveux mes conseils   )_


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Du genre le fainénant de l'image


  Pourquoi pas


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non non voila un chien que a toute age fait "gagner " question drague :


Ça fait pas un pli !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon si qq'un a besoin de mes services ce sera avec plaisir. En + je promets de pas mettre ma truffe n'importe où.


Ça encore...    Mais si tu pouvais aussi arrêter de te lécher les « écouteurs d'iPod » (voir amok pour les détails) ben ça serait pas plus mal non plus vois-tu.


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> (voir amok pour les détails)


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Là je me réveille et je me motive :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> nato kino a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > (voir amok pour les détails)


Oui je te comprends, moi non plus j'ai pas spécialement envie de voir les détails d'amok  

Hum sinon voila hein


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réveille et je me motive :love:


  tu as raison. ne jamais se presser. c'est ma philosophie aussi!    

 (ps : c'était il y a une petite heure à peu près le précédent, non?!)


----------



## pitch'i (1 Octobre 2004)

*bon app' !!! *


----------



## Lio70 (1 Octobre 2004)

Lunch time au boulot: j'ai pris un plat à emporter au thaï du quartier. Poulet au curry vert, lait de coco et citron vert, que je mange en surfant sur MacGé. Délicieux!


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réveille et je me motive :love:


 ben heureusement, tu as failli louper l'apero dis donc


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui je te comprends, moi non plus j'ai pas spécialement envie de voir les détails d'amok
> 
> Hum sinon voila hein


MDR  
Mais vous comptez quand même pas faire çà à un bébé labrador ?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

et pourquoi pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

vous voulez que votre entourage vous ecoute et porte interet a ce que vous dite?

prenez l'exemple des ados , eux ils ont compris la demarche a suivre....


......on est a table:

- maman je dois me presser , je dois reviser la physique j'ai un doute sur  le chapitre....Et bla bla et bla
- hum hum , mais c'est bien tu a bien compris  
- et puis tu sais la leçons de svt les cellules....et bla bla bla...
- hum hum (  ) , oui c'est tres bien (tres passionnant !! )

a bout d'un moment elle s'arrete et me dit

- tu veut que je te dise une chose qui va T'INTERESSER????

- oui !!! :rose:  :rose: ( choppé sur le fait que  j'ecote avec demi oreille )
- et bien sache que J'AI UN PETIT COPAIN il s'appelle yann ...........


ben voila, l'attention de maman cherie a repris le bon chemin !!!!


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas


Ben parce que


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> Mais vous comptez quand même pas faire çà à un bébé labrador ?



Alors alors alors... Regardons ça de plus près.
- nioubie...
- foufou qui court partout...
Tu as l'air de correspondre aux premiers critères de sélection en tous cas...    :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Ben parce que



Il est mignon !!  :love:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors alors alors... Regardons ça de plus près.
> - nioubie...
> - foufou qui court partout...
> Tu as l'air de correspondre aux premiers critères de sélection en tous cas...  :mouais: :rateau:


Ben d'abord les expériences sur les animaux c'est interdit !


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Enfin je crois.


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

en fait le nioubie n'est pas considéré comme un animal comme les autres


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Ben d'abord les expériences sur les animaux c'est interdit !


Qui te parle d'expérience ? Il n'y a plus rien à expérimenter, c'est un fait, ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qui te parle d'expérience ? Il n'y a plus rien à expérimenter, c'est un fait, ça fonctionne très bien.



me dit pas qui a pas eu d'expérience là quand même !!   

Grug


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2004)

Vous voulez que je vous dise quelque chose ? 

Oui?


Je suis épuisé, j'ai envie de dormir et j'ai envie .... d'une sucette chupa chups au coca


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Octobre 2004)

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.



Ah mais si ! Maintenant *ça fonctionnne !*


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie .... d'une sucette chupa chups au coca


ARGH tu viens de me donner envie


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais si ! Maintenant *ça fonctionnne !*


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrr ils pourraient prévenir avant de redémarrer leurs G5.


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Ah bravo : 1 panne par semaine. Remarquez au boulot le bi xéon c'est aussi 1 fois par semaine qu'on le relance.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Là je bosse sur mon nouvel avatar :love:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Ben voilà j'ai été une mauvaise langue et j'ai du allez le redémarrer.  Saloperie de machine de m$&#@.


----------



## steinway (1 Octobre 2004)

toujours sur mon foutu memoire qui n avance pas


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bosse sur mon nouvel avatar :love:



Le pov' !!  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bosse sur mon nouvel avatar :love:



Oyé ! Oyé ! À partir d'aujourd'hui vous êtes privés de cochon !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oyé ! Oyé ! À partir d'aujourd'hui vous êtes privés de cochon !


 Ca fait toujours du bien le changement    :rateau:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

HOUAAAA classe, bien choisi.


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bosse sur mon nouvel avatar :love:


 waou, t'es pop aujourd'hui ma cochonette


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait toujours du bien le changement    :rateau:


 très joli  :love: , cochonette (ça va pas te lacher non plus   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> HOUAAAA classe, bien choisi.



La classe peut se donner des airs de rien voire de beaucoup de choses :mouais:


PS: j'aime bien Modern


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait toujours du bien le changement    :rateau:


Il a une drôle de couleur ton jambon... Tu es certaine qu'il a pas passé la date de conservation ?   










_Nan, lé mignon va !! _  :love: :style:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2004)

la je discute avec une star de la télé


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la je discute avec une star de la télé



Et moi avec le roi des animaux


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la je discute avec une star de la télé



Ah bon?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi avec le roi des animaux


 et ça va, il a pas trop la grosse tête ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?


si si un membre de macgé en plus !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et ça va, il a pas trop la grosse tête ?



Il se remet doucement, d'ailleurs sa couronne commence à être un peu grande, c'est du à un dégonflement progressif du lobe temporal ou hippocampe :mouais:


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La classe peut se donner des airs de rien voire de beaucoup de choses :mouais:
> 
> 
> PS: j'aime bien Modern


 :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:

 sans doute. 







 a  voulu dire un truc, mais quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:
> 
> sans doute.
> 
> ...



Tu ne connais pas la classe animée par Fabrice   


NB: Suite à des deuxièmes lectures défaillantes, penser à engager un traducteur. Urgent !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si si un membre de macgé en plus !  :love:



Méfie toi quand même, les saltimbanques, on peut pas leur faire confiance


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais pas la classe animée par Fabrice



ben non ?

:hein: mais de quoi elle cause la panthère ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben non ?
> 
> :hein: mais de quoi elle cause la panthère ?



Une seule réponse : Google ! 


NB : cesser sur le champ de multiplier les niveaux de lecture ma vie en dépend ! :mouais: (mode perso on)   (mode perso off)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

donc supermoquette cause avec ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(merci gogole)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donc supermoquette cause avec ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non non non beaucoup mieux  :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> NB : cesser sur le champ de multiplier les niveaux de lecture ma vie en dépend ! :mouais: (mode perso on)   (mode perso off)



:sleep: Cesser surtout de changer, rechanger, modifier constament tes messages, serieux ça serait plus confortable


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non non beaucoup mieux  :love:




Casimir !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non non beaucoup mieux  :love:


 mieux ?  
Tibo et Google avaient pourtant l'air de dire que c'etait la classe


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mieux ?
> Tibo et Google avaient pourtant l'air de dire que c'etait la classe


google peut trouver mais tibo certainement pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mieux ?
> Tibo et Google avaient pourtant l'air de dire que c'etait la classe



L'eau dans les oreilles ce n'est pas bon pour la lecture


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le chiot Labrador, ça marche pas mal non plus, y parait.



oui mais l'inconvénient du labrador c'est qu'il s'empatte très vite avec l'age !!


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

j'apprenais tranquillement à un labrador à ne pas flooder quand soudain...
je  me suis fait bouler.
du coup je vais autre chose.


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'apprenais tranquillement à un labrador à ne pas flooder quand soudain...
> je  me suis fait bouler.
> du coup je vais autre chose.


 pareil


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

incroyable je perds des messages ?


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Me revoilou


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

pfffff arretez de poster , j'arrive plus a lire 
trop de messages


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

là j'assiste, impuissant à la perte de mes bô messages


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là j'assiste, impuissant à la perte de mes bô messages



c'est l'hallu totale ce que t'as perdu depuis tout à l'heure, c'est quoi ce délire?   :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

je fais mon apprentissage des forums : flooder c'est lorsque l'on poste des messages sans intérêt et en grande quantité ?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je fais mon apprentissage des forums : flooder c'est lorsque l'on poste des messages sans intérêt et en grande quantité ?


 :affraid:  et c'est maintenant que tu le dis :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

moi j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi depuis cet aprem j'arrete pas de voir
le disqué coloré


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  et c'est maintenant que tu le dis :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je dessine des chocolats.*


 Ah d'accord !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi depuis cet aprem j'arrete pas de voir
> le disqué coloré


 ça c'est une question technique à laquelle je peux repondre :

Parceque ça rame !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est une question technique à laquelle je peux repondre :
> 
> Parceque ça rame !





ça je sais moi aussi mais pas normal que sa rame avec juste ouvert safari (2 fenetres) et mail!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça je sais moi aussi mais pas normal que sa rame avec juste ouvert safari (2 fenetres) et mail!!!!



Il était une fois un cache à vider


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il était une fois un cache à vider


 ouf, j'ai eu peur que ce soit un abus de flood 




("le flood c'est bien, en abuser ca craint" F-A  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ouf, j'ai eu peur que ce soit un abus de flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il était une fois un cache à vider



Ah par chez moi (dans le béarn) on dit *cave* !   

Et t'as raison Tibo il faut que je m'y mette, on ne peut plus y mettre les pieds ! :hein:

Quoi ?   Qu'est-ce que j'ai dit ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Ben oui, y en a même qui *adorent* mes histoires de couches, de dents qui poussent et de boudoirs humides !
> Si si.
> 
> ...



Bob ben ça va, je suis dispensé alors.


----------



## dude (1 Octobre 2004)

je monte une petite page avec les photos de ma chambre ,

ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Là je suis sur MAcG alors que je devrais commencer à préparer le repas de ce soir, :rose: je tiens à gâter nos invités !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis sur MAcG alors que je devrais commencer à préparer le repas de ce soir, :rose: je tiens à gâter nos invités !


 Keske tu leur prépares de bon? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Keske tu leur prépares de bon? :love:



Peut-être des nems, mais j'ai plutôt intérêt à m'y mettre de suite ..; et puis en dessert, fraises avec quelques feuilles de menthe fraîche le tout recouvert d'une mousse à base de mascarpone ...  :love: 

Et puis après je vais improviser (comme d'hab) !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être des nems, mais j'ai plutôt intérêt à m'y mettre de suite ..; et puis en dessert, fraises avec quelques feuilles de menthe fraîche le tout recouvert d'une mousse à base de mascarpone ...  :love:
> 
> Et puis après je vais improviser (comme d'hab) !


 Miam tout ça :love:

On devrait se faire une AES gastronomique où chacun apporte sa tite spécialité...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Miam tout ça :love:
> 
> On devrait se faire une AES gastronomique où chacun apporte sa tite spécialité...




pas de probleme: quels surgelés tu aimes????     


ps: ce  soir panne de surgelé: boef burguignon et......sais pas encore


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de probleme: quels surgelés tu aimes????


   :love:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Coucou Poildep t'as bien retenu la leçon le flood c'est mal. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

haaaaaa les hommes !!!!!     

ma grand mere avait bien raison:

le mec on le tiens soit par le ventre 
soit par le sexe......


a part cela et les voitures ça ne vous interesse rien d'autre??? :mouais:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa les hommes !!!!!
> 
> ma grand mere avait bien raison:
> 
> ...



robertav allons pas de généralité   
Bon là je bois un petit Kir alors santé


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> robertav allons pas de généralité
> Bon là je bois un petit Kir alors santé



tiens , entend qui parle !!!!!     

toi le rududu qui bave a chaque assiette qui passe sous ton nez !!!!


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai, c'est vrai je suis un peu gourmand.


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

C'est bientôt cuit. Je vais allez manger.


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Y en à qui ont bien essayé de me couper l'appétit mais ils n'y sont pas arrivés.


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bosse sur mon nouvel avatar :love:



Bien vu l'effet de répétition, je suppose que c'était voulu ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu l'effet de répétition, je suppose que c'était voulu ?


 oui  j'ai travaillé avec un gabarit dans Illustrator   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

la je essaie de trouver quelques pages du dernier bouquin de
nicole de buron......


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Y en à qui ont bien essayé de me couper l'appétit mais ils n'y sont pas arrivés.



N'oublie pas de passer à l'accueil avant de partir, il y a une belle boite pour ton iPod qui t'attend.   :rateau:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de passer à l'accueil avant de partir, il y a une belle boite pour ton iPod qui t'attend.   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de passer à l'accueil avant de partir, il y a une belle boite pour ton iPod qui t'attend.   :rateau:



bas les pattes , 
cette joilie boite avec des coeurs et des fleurs m'appartiens !!!!

non mais.......


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Là, je passe à l'apéro  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

je vide mes MP et d'autres devraient le faire également


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mec on le tien( [...] par le sexe...


Tire pas trop fort, ça pourrait lui faire mal.
(C'est pas gênant pour marcher sinon ??)


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Là j'en suis au digestif :love:

Une bonne tite Kriek Bellevue bien fraîche :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

Pour moi ce sera un diabolo menthe. Avec des glaçons STP.


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> bon allé je joue les crades :
> je suis o chiotes en wifi !
> 
> comme quoi MacGé me suis partout !



Ferme la porte stp. :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera un diabolo menthe. Avec des glaçons STP.


 Et pour les autres? :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu l'effet de répétition, je suppose que c'était voulu ?


































[/QUOTE]

mieux comme ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



mieux comme ça [/QUOTE]
Euh... c quoi la différence? :mouais:

:love:


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les autres? :love:



Une vodka bien frappée. :rateau: :style:


----------



## iTof (2 Octobre 2004)

je rattrape mon retard de lecture... en musique et en buvant... de l'eau : plus de bière


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

- Dormez braves gens, il est 02:09 AM !...
- La ferme, tu va les réveiller ​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

Et ben moi je dors pas encore ! 
Le repas était bien bon (la modeste  ) .... faut finir la digestion là !


----------



## poildep (2 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .... faut finir la digestion là !


Calvados ? Poire ? Mirabelle ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

Non ça va aller, pas d'alcool là ! merci !


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Calvados ? Poire ? Mirabelle ? :love:


 mais il ne dors jamais ce poildep 

:affraid: encore en train de flooder


----------



## iTof (2 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2004)

ben sinon je crois que je vais aller me coucher, une idée comme ça


----------



## poildep (2 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais il ne dors jamais ce poildep
> 
> :affraid: encore en train de flooder


 Pas du tout, j'ai même ouvert un thread passionant à côté


----------



## iTof (2 Octobre 2004)

c'est mort ce soir ! Fini 2/3 rangements sur mon disque, y'a que ça à faire  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Octobre 2004)

Là je teste les hotspots de l'aéroport de Luxembourg en attendant d'embarquer pour Munich.
Ensuite, Canada, nous voilà.


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2004)

Je prend un tit dej rapide pour aller faire décorer la voiture qui emmenera les futurs mariés a la mairie.

J'espere avoir un peu de temps pour faire une petite sieste.


----------



## maousse (2 Octobre 2004)

café, 'tit dej', avant d'aller piquer une tête 

bonne vacances, paul, et bon mariage, bassman


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

Là je me réveille doucement avec le soleil comme compagnon


----------



## Spyro (2 Octobre 2004)

Là ménan je baudis le temps gui m'a fait choper un rhube   
Aaaaaa... aaaAAAAAA...  AAAAAAATCHOUM

A y est j'ai encore foutu le feu à ma moquette...


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je baudis le temps gui m'a fait choper un rhube
> Aaaaaa... aaaAAAAAA...  AAAAAAATCHOUM


Moi, pareil avec en plus un état proche du cafard fitoxé


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Octobre 2004)

Là je suis en train de me préparer mentalement pour une fiesta totale ce soir :love:


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

y a pas qq un qui peut me donner du courage pour finir un memoire...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> y a pas qq un qui peut me donner du courage pour finir un memoire...



La Grande Sophie "Du courage, du courage"

Sur quoi ce mémoire ?


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La Grande Sophie "Du courage, du courage"
> 
> Sur quoi ce mémoire ?



Slt Pitchfork ;-)

sur l externalisation de la logistique pour les metallurgistes europeens (le tout en allemand)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

moi je tue le temp et  lisant vos post


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Slt Pitchfork ;-)
> 
> sur l externalisation de la logistique pour les metallurgistes europeens (le tout en allemand)



En français le titre est pas très bandant, j'imagine ce que cela doit donner en allemand (j'ai parlé l'allemand mais maintenant j'ai beaucoup perdu)

Ceci dit lorsque l'on n'est pas dans un sujet on le trouve rarement bandant : mes titres de mémoire et de thèse (en économie) n'ont rien de bandant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de voir un sujet posté par un anonyme


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir un sujet posté par un anonyme



on doit avoir vu la meme chose, j'ai donné l'alarme


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En français le titre est pas très bandant, j'imagine ce que cela doit donner en allemand (j'ai parlé l'allemand mais maintenant j'ai beaucoup perdu)
> 
> Ceci dit lorsque l'on n'est pas dans un sujet on le trouve rarement bandant : mes titres de mémoire et de thèse (en économie) n'ont rien de bandant.



oui en allemand c est un titre a coucher dehors. j imagine cependant qu une fois le memoire fini ca sera un tres bon livre de chevet.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> oui en allemand c est un titre a coucher dehors. j imagine cependant qu une fois le memoire fini ca sera un tres bon livre de chevet.



ou de la bonne taille pour caler une armoire bancale ( )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Octobre 2004)

je me prépare tout doucement à allé faire mon match de basket


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ou de la bonne taille pour caler une armoire bancale ( )



j ai pas reflechi a ca... t as raison, j aurais du me baser sur mon armoire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j ai pas reflechi a ca... t as raison, j aurais du me baser sur mon armoire



si tu pars du principe que moins d'une dizaine de personnes vont lire ton travail (c'est ce qui ce passe en France), il faut penser à son utilité finale dans une maison ou ailleurs. l'armoire bancale est une bonne option ( )


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Octobre 2004)

Là? petit flood de l'après-midi pour la forme :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

C'est sûr faut garder le rythme pour être en forme digitale ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

je vien de terminer de decoller les autocollants que
fiston a collé sur mon ecran pour dixit "te faire une surprise"  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

La jeunesse ne respecte plus rien ...


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir un sujet posté par un anonyme



ah ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

la j'ai boulé qui je pouvais     

maintenaint chez vais chez le coiffeur........

bonne fin d'aprem  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la j'ai boulé qui je pouvais
> 
> maintenaint chez vais chez le coiffeur........
> 
> bonne fin d'aprem  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Takk Robertav 

Moi justement je fais la liste des gens à bouler  :love:


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> si tu pars du principe que moins d'une dizaine de personnes vont lire ton travail (c'est ce qui ce passe en France), il faut penser à son utilité finale dans une maison ou ailleurs. l'armoire bancale est une bonne option ( )



oui une 10aine ;-) la question que je me pose c est combien de pages ils vont lire : 2 ? 3 ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Octobre 2004)

Là je m'amuse du thread "Macuser au rapport"    :rateau: :love:


----------



## elektroseb (2 Octobre 2004)

Là je vais prendre une douche et aller chercher des cigarettes en Belgique


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais prendre une douche et aller chercher des cigarettes en Belgique



salut elektroseb.

dois sortir.

a plus.


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'amuse du thread "Macuser au rapport"    :rateau: :love:



ok je vais voir aussi


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais prendre une douche et aller chercher des cigarettes en Belgique



pour info j ai le paquet rouge et blanc a 1,60 euro en Rep Tcheque


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> oui une 10aine ;-) la question que je me pose c est combien de pages ils vont lire : 2 ? 3 ?



Mon directeur de thèse m'a quand même dit pour la dernière version de ma thèse :"on fera comme si je l'avais lu; il m'avsit dit lors du choix du sujet "Pitchfork, ton sujet je n'y comprends rien. je ne pourrais pas t'aider". 

En revanche lorsque dans une phrase j'écrivais "effectivement" il me disait effectivement celka veut dire c'est effectif or dans ta phrase rien n'est effectif. Dans le même ton, il ne fallait pas écrire soit disant mais prétendue.

Mon sujet de mémoire a été lu par 3 personnes : les membres du jury. Un des membres a relévé toutes les erreurs de grammaire et d'orthographe. Le titre était passionnant : "l'évolutionnisme dans la pensée de F.A. Hayek. Ordre sensoriel, Ordre de marché et Ordre spontanée". Je n'ais même plus d'exemplaire.

Le pire est que lorsqu'ils ne lisent rien, les membres du jury essaient de ramenr à tout prix sur un sujet qu'ils connaissent et qui souvent n'a qu'un rapport lointain avec le sujet et il faut leur faire comprendre qu'ils sont à côté de la plaque. 

Pour le mémoire c'est assez facile car a priori tu soutiens devant des gens que tu connais (un membre de jury avait particpé à un séminaire à l'étarnger et un soir, il ya avit une sortie boîte : il avait dansé la macarena ; ce type de situation faciilte les arpports par la suite). 

Pour la thèse, c'est différent car tu ne les connais pas tous. Il faut faire comme le roseau : se plier mais ne pas rompre. C'est un exercice difficile mais pas insurmontable.


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> ok je vais voir aussi


 pas moi, quelle perte de temps


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas moi, quelle perte de temps



tu l'as dit buffy ( )

c'est consternant et visuellement (avatar, pseudo) et comportementalemnt (c'est français ce mot ?)


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

là présentement, c'est le gouter qui s'annonce et lecture de deux bonnes bd récupérées cet aprem..avant d'aller faire le mariole pour la nuit blanche


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2004)

moi j'hesite entre les buttes chaumont et  l'avenue de l'observatoire, mais ca va etre chaud pour faire les deux, vuque c'est à l'autre bout de la ville.


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi j'hesite entre les buttes chaumont et  l'avenue de l'observatoire, mais ca va etre chaud pour faire les deux, vuque c'est à l'autre bout de la ville.



c'est clair que ça fait une trotte, mais en vélo, c'est pas non plus la mort


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que ça fait une trotte, mais en vélo, c'est pas non plus la mort


  

pas c on ça, mais faudrait commencer par les buttes, alors que ça a l'air plus inteerressant dans l'autre sens  

mais pas de soucis, je vais m'en sortir


----------



## poildep (2 Octobre 2004)

là, je viens d'adopter le look "stupid fish" :style:


----------



## Spyro (2 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que ça fait une trotte, mais en vélo, c'est pas non plus la mort


Non mais lui c'est à la nage...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens d'adopter le look "stupid fish" :style:



C'est fait exprès pour marcher en zigzag, style poisson en fuite, la casquette cache yeux


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non mais lui c'est à la nage...



ah ouais, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié..ba il doit bien y avoir des passes à poisson sur les ecluses du canal St Martin, pour rejoindre la Seine...après, ça va être chaud effectivement..


Grug, je passe te prendre avec un sac plastoc?


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens d'adopter le look "stupid fish" :style:



Ah mince !!  Je croyais que c'était un bonnet rouge qu'il fallait... :hein:
Bon ben je vais faire une course !! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens d'adopter le look "stupid fish" :style:




       

sa te va a ravir !!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

je vien de rentrer , ma coiffure bof, style punk carotte sage    

mon ordi lui a pris une coup de vitesse , je lui a rajouté 512 de ram


----------



## Spyro (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de rentrer , ma coiffure bof, style punk carotte sage


Une photo !!!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de rentrer , ma coiffure bof, style punk carotte sage
> 
> mon ordi lui a pris une coup de vitesse , je lui a rajouté 512 de ram


tu m'envoies une photo par MP ?  :love:


----------



## FANREM (2 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu m'envoies une photo par MP ?  :love:



Nein, nein, nein  :hein: 

Fais en profiter tout le monde


----------



## poildep (2 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Une photo !!! :love:





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu m'envoies une photo par MP ? :love:


tous les mêmes   







ps: roberta, à moi tu envoies une photo ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

nannnnnnn pas de photo :

petit 1 : mon mac ne veut pas de la cam de fifille (vous voyez , un pc sa sert parfois     ) 

petit 2 : pour faire quoi ? j'en ai marre de faire concourrence a monica bellucci dans vos casier du boulot 

petit 3 : si je me ma tete adans le  scanner , finn passe par là , efface et dit "effacé image trop grosse et trop lourde " :love:

petit 4 : ........hemmm ça je peux pas l'expliquer !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petit 3 : si je me ma tete adans le  scanner , finn passe par là , efface et dit "effacé image trop grosse et trop lourde " :love:


:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> TE LAISSE PAS FAIRE ROBERTA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ben non je me laisse pas faire !!!!
il n'y a que elle a etre une beaute non???? .............oui !!!!!    


dis, t' as pas autre chose a montrer a ton cop's ?   

le povre, il se farce le voyage de tahito jusq'a la france pour voir un mac !!!!:mouais:  :mouais:     

 peut etre que les dents de fiston ça le passionne plus !!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de rentrer , ma coiffure bof, style punk carotte sage
> 
> mon ordi lui a pris une coup de vitesse , je lui a rajouté 512 de ram






			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu m'envoies une photo par MP ?  :love:


 Tu veux une photo de son Mac avec ses 512 de RAM


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux une photo de son Mac avec ses 512 de RAM




tu ne suive jamais hein toi ???     

j'ai rajouté, donc la je suis a 768 mais je ne trouve pas grosse difference !!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petit 3 : si je me ma tete adans le  scanner , finn passe par là , efface et dit "effacé image trop grosse et trop lourde " :love:



C'est pas une excuse ca. Tu as SmallImage maintenant... 
   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

[mode private on] Hé, Océdar, jette un oeuil au resultat de la recherche "Robertav dans google images"[/mode private off]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une excuse ca. Tu as SmallImage maintenant...
> :love:



pourqui?    smal image empeche mon ordi de ramer?
ben, non, mon casse brique n'est pas fluide !!! :hein:  :hein: 


serieusement (ou presque)

hier j'ai scanné mon poisson avec le clef ...puis smalimage , j'ai envoyé et
finn est passé par la  : image trop grosse et trop lourde

pourtant elle etait de SEULEMENT 32 ko mais vrai que etait tres grande !!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [mode private on] Hé, Océdar, jette un oeuil au resultat de la recherche "Robertav dans google images"[/mode private off]



chef oui chef !

oh mon dieu !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [mode private on] Hé, Océdar, jette un oeuil au resultat de la recherche "Robertav dans google images"[/mode private off]



mais enfin !!!!!!!    
qui t'as permis de devoiler mon identité???  :mouais:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourtant elle etait de SEULEMENT 32 ko mais vrai que etait tres grande !!!



Tu peux aussi modifier la taille de l'image avec SmallImage...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi modifier la taille de l'image avec SmallImage...



et zut je vais reviser mes cours !!!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

personne pour me passer un rapport de stage de smalimage ??


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et zut je vais reviser mes cours !!!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> personne pour me passer un rapport de stage de smalimage ??




y a qu'a demander 

Encore un bisou?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore un bisou?



pleins !!!!!!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
 :love:  :love: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 




mais dis rien a SM sinon..............


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2004)

Là je mange du chocolat avec un bon café....

Et puis j'essaie de syncroniser deux mobiles sous symbian avec iSync....si j'y arrive pas je bois deux bières... :rateau:


----------



## touba (2 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment c'est les 8 heures de Gorée : un festival avec des chanteurs, danseuses etc... mais bon il fait au moins 40° aujourd'hui et c'est en plein air !  
bah ya pas beaucoup de courageux pour mater le spectacle !!! :mouais:

ce soir ce sera mieux... ya les stars qui vont se pointer ! :love: 

hé hé...


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mon directeur de thèse m'a quand même dit pour la dernière version de ma thèse :"on fera comme si je l'avais lu; il m'avsit dit lors du choix du sujet "Pitchfork, ton sujet je n'y comprends rien. je ne pourrais pas t'aider".
> 
> En revanche lorsque dans une phrase j'écrivais "effectivement" il me disait effectivement celka veut dire c'est effectif or dans ta phrase rien n'est effectif. Dans le même ton, il ne fallait pas écrire soit disant mais prétendue.
> 
> ...



bon bah ok la tu me rassures, allez on y retourne !!! tiens un de ces 4, si tu pouvais me briffer sur F.A. Hayek, ca serait cool


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

je m'ennuie, que es que je peux bien faire?


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'ennuie, que es que je peux bien faire?



La compile des meilleurs moments de la Star Ac.....

C'est dingue , j'adore sortir....

Dsl  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'ennuie, que es que je peux bien faire?


viens chez moi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

ha la la si tu savais.....    

mais ils sont tous sortis faire la fete ce soir?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha la la si tu savais.....
> 
> mais ils sont tous sortis faire la fete ce soir?


normal pour un samedi soir non ?
c'est bien parce que je suis défait d'hier que je ne suis pas dehors


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

vive la jeunesse et le celibat !!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais ils sont tous sortis faire la fete ce soir?



Bah nan, je bosse moi!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

et puis occupe toi donc de tes fesses...

nom de moi de bordel à --- de pompe à ----- !!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et puis occupe toi donc de tes fesses...
> 
> nom de moi de bordel à --- de pompe à ----- !!!



C'est à cette heure-ci que t'arrives toi ? Tu as loupé un grand moment, maintenant le sujet est fermé, dommage, le papier était même fourni gratuitement pour l'abrasage.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

C'était ou ???

Que j'aille me marrer...


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était ou ???
> 
> Que j'aille me marrer...



le sujet fermé du bar, il n'y en a pas beaucoup en ce moment.  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

J'ai vu, mais ça n'a pas l'air si épais que ça....


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu, mais ça n'a pas l'air si épais que ça....



Non à peine 20 mm... et en agglo.
Tout se perd... :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

sans rire, il est fermé pourquoi l'machin ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bon bah ok la tu me rassures, allez on y retourne !!! tiens un de ces 4, si tu pouvais me briffer sur F.A. Hayek, ca serait cool



Bon courage sans problème pour Hayek.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

je viens de terminer de voir un film assez.......stupefiant

"RRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

quel film ?

j'écoute OuiFm sur le net


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

RRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr est le titre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> RRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr est le titre



pardon je n'avais pas capté sur le premier message ; je croyais que le RRRRRRRRrrrrrrr venait accentué le côté stupéfiant du film pas qu'il s'agissait du titre

et alors c'est neu neu ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

envoyez moi dans le bon forum pour envoyer cette question

un dvd  (+-r)  gravé en -r sur mon imac il y a pas le son mais sur pc oui


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pardon je n'avais pas capté sur le premier message ; je croyais que le RRRRRRRRrrrrrrr venait accentué le côté stupéfiant du film pas qu'il s'agissait du titre
> 
> et alors c'est neu neu ou pas ?




je ne sais pas, stupefiant .....je trouve que c'est le mot juste

mais en ce moment l'homme a le chic de choisir de film bizar


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> envoyez moi dans le bon forum pour envoyer cette question
> 
> un dvd  (+-r)  gravé en -r sur mon imac il y a pas le son mais sur pc oui



périphériques ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> périphériques ?




je vais essayer la bas, on verra bien merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

j'écoute take me out de Franz Ferdinand sur ouifm hautdébit


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

et ben....

maintenaint je suis fatigué

je vais faire un gros dodo

BONNE NUIT A TOUS !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben....
> 
> maintenaint je suis fatigué
> 
> ...


 Bonne nuit Roberta !


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

- Z'avez pas vu Bass !!!
- On aimerai bien voir dans quel état il est à c't'heure ​


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2004)

Là je teste la connexion de notre hôtel à Montréal pendant que Silvia se prépare pour notre première sortie canadienne. 
C'est trop cool la connexion, il y a un câble éthernet et op du haut débit gratuit.


----------



## iTof (3 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là je teste la connexion de notre hôtel à Montréal pendant que Silvia se prépare pour notre première sortie canadienne.
> C'est trop cool la connexion, il y a un câble éthernet et op du haut débit gratuit.


 tiens, je fais la même chose chez moi


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2004)

Ralala, après avoir bu du vin californien toute la soirée, nous sommes rentré à l'hôtel car d'après Silvia, ça fait 25H00 que nous ne nous sommes pas couché. Oui d'accord mais bon, il y a une sacré ambiance dans les bars de Montréal.  

Ici, c'est chaud chaud chaud.  






Mais bon, il y a garou en boucle à la radio, tout n'est pas perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça fait 25H00 que nous ne nous sommes pas couché.



bonne nuit  a vous 2


nous ici en france on se leve tout doucement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> personne pour me passer un rapport de stage de smalimage ??



Salsifi les rapports de stage, projet de thèse et autre conneries !  

Non mais :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Salsifi les rapports de stage, projet de thèse et autre conneries !
> 
> Non mais :rateau:




je connais la chançon 


OUI CHEF !!! OUI


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Chef - oui - Chef...

Mais bon, pas grave..du moment que tu obéis..


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

un grand ménage. dedans/dehors.
 bien utile pour s'y retrouver un peu.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

frotte bien !


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> frotte bien !


 à défaut d'aide :mouais:, merci du conseil, Bad Boy !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

J'aime bien voir les filles frotter le sol, ça flatte mon orgueil de mâle...

Parfois ça va même jusqu'à un début d'afflux sanguin dans les corps carverneux...


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien voir les filles frotter le sol, ça flatte mon orgueil de mâle...
> 
> Parfois ça va même jusqu'à un début d'afflux sanguin dans les corps carverneux...


 ça s'appelle savoir parler aux filles, ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

ça a toujours été mon point fort...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> personne pour me passer un rapport de stage de smalimage ??



T'as qu'à dire que les conseils de Golf sont obscurs aussi  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour imagewell je crois que j'ai compris comme il marche mais je demanderais plus de détail où il faut


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> les conseils de Golf sont obscurs aussi





je prefere quand meme le chose obcure que le neant total !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je prefere quand meme le chose obcure que le neant total !!!!


 C'est moi que tu traite de néan total?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle savoir parler aux filles, ça !



sa localisation dans la PACA (Provence Alpes Cotes d'Azur ?) explique peut-être cela : c'est un homme, un vrai, un macho, qui craint dégun élevé selon le schéma ancestral ou le féminim de "assis devant la télé" et "debout dans la cuisine"

d'ailleurs tout le monde c'est que l'électro-ménager (un certain Protis il y a 2600 ans pour calmer Gyptis) a été inventé par les marseillais pour donner l'illusion à leurs femmes de la liberté alors qu'il s'agissait de les asservir pour regarder tranquillement Télé Foot

d'ailleurs j'y retourne

Blur avec Girls & Boys


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

Mwouaahhahhhhahh    
Ca va abraser sec par ici


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> sa localisation dans la PACA (Provence Alpes Cotes d'Azur ?) explique peut-être cela : c'est un homme, un vrai, un macho, qui craint dégun élevé selon le schéma ancestral ou le féminim de "assis devant la télé" et "debout dans la cuisine"
> 
> d'ailleurs tout le monde c'est que l'lélectro-ménager a été inventé par les marseillais pour donner l'illusion à leurs femmes de la liberté alors qu'il s'agissait de les asservir pour regarder tranquillement Télé Foot
> 
> D'ailleurs j'y retourne


 ouh là, tu ne sais pas à quoi tu t'exposes!!!

 moi je préfère Jour de Foot. à chacun ses références...


----------



## Cillian (3 Octobre 2004)

Je visite le forum d'Arth


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

Sonny?
 j'ai rien dit moi....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ouh là, tu ne sais pas à quoi tu t'exposes!!!
> 
> moi je préfère Jour de Foot. à chacun ses références...



Jour de Foot c'est Canal
Canal c'est PSG
Donc Jour de Foot c'est PSG


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Je visite le forum d'Arth



il est sympa Arth (il est jeune : à peine l'âge légal pour venir sur MacGe). il y a un ou deux moments d'anthologies notamment la discussion sur le fonctionnement du compteur et de sa signification.


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Jour de Foot c'est Canal
> Canal c'est PSG
> Donc Jour de Foot c'est PSG


 serais tu donc marseillais. donc macho? 
 je comprends mieux maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi que tu traite de néan total?




mais non mais non mon cher jp  :rose:  :rose: 

voila tiens !! :love:  :love: 

(parce que c'est bien cela que tu veux non ?)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> serais tu donc marseillais. donc macho?
> je comprends mieux maintenant.



en bande (d'hommes) l'homme (pas spécifiquement le marseillais qui c'est bien connu exagère toujours: une sardine a bouché le port de Marseille) essaye de voir qui a le plus gros kiki mais après quand il rentre chez lui il devient mou du genou et fais ce que maman ou sa moitié lui dicte


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en bande (d'hommes) l'homme qui c'est bien connu exagère  après quand il rentre chez lui il devient mou du genou et fais ce que maman ou sa moitié lui dicte




      voila !!!!!

ça se metire un super coup boul !!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non mon cher jp  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> voila tiens !! :love:  :love:
> 
> (parce que c'est bien cela que tu veux non ?)



Ah... euh... ben si c'est de bon coeur je peux par refuser....


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2004)

Encore une petite mauresque et Zou !! Grillades sur la terrasse. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

le dejeuner est pret !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Octobre 2004)

Pfiou, je vais commencer les devoirs  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

merci a ce délicieu cerf noyé dans sa sauce  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci a ce délicieu cerf noyé dans sa sauce  :love:




PTDR       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


dans la  vie on nous apprend pas a partager???? :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans la  vie on nous apprend pas a partager???? :love:  :love:


mon lit ? si si


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Bon...je rentre à peine d'un bon de repas de plus.

Alors :

1 - Mes origines sont plus corses que PACA

2 - Tout ceci ne fait pas de moi un macho comme semble le dire "j'sais pluski" si tu pouvais en parler avec ma femme tu en serais convaincu (j'ai encore les mimines qui sentent la javel, car j'ai fait le ménage ce matin)

3 - J'ai un petit kiki, qui fait de moi (études statistiques à l'appui...) un type plus agressif que la moyenne...

4 - Mais sinon, ma petite exprience du genre humain dans tout ce qu'il a de plus navrant, fait de moi quelqu'un d'assez patient, et bienveillant, quoi qu'on puisse ne penser.

Voilà..tchuss !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Mes origines sont plus corses que PACA


C'est pas une circonstance atténuante


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une circonstance atténuante


non, mais le petit kiki oui ! 









ps : jolie casquette, Spyro


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon...je rentre à peine d'un bon de repas de plus.
> 
> Alors :
> 
> ...


 'Tain, là, je t'imagine en chinois en train d'enseigner la patience à petit scarabée !!!:hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

Mon message a visiblement été mal compris mais relève au minimum du second degré.

Le stéréotype PACA et/ou corses ne tient pas plus que d'autres stéréotypes. Autant en rire en grossissant le trait et en affirmant notre état de "macho". Mais c'est un stéréotype, un cliché qui ne tient pas. 

En revanche l'effet de groupe est une réalité valable quel que soit le groupe et la caractéristique : le groupe modifie le comportement de l'individu qui n'agira pas exactement de la même façon en tant qu'individu ou en tant que membre d'un groupe.

Je ne personnalisais pas en direction de quiconque.

Surtout que je sais maintenant qu'il a des origines corses (   )

les marseillais aiment bien leurs cousins insulaires


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, mais le petit kiki oui !
> 
> 1. il vaut mieux un petit kiki qui sert qu'un grand qui ne sert pas D )
> 
> 2. si je ne me trompe pas, c'est plutôt le rayon ou le diamètre qui compte que la taille : le vagin extensible s'adapte à la taille


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> poildep a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est un forum technique ?



MacGe c'est technique quel que soit le sujet

C'est un peu le Doc il manque plus que Diffool ( )


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> MacGe c'est technique quel que soit le sujet
> 
> C'est un peu le Doc il manque plus que Diffool ( )


J'aurai plutôt dit l'inverse mais bon...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En revanche l'effet de groupe est une réalité valable quel que soit le groupe et la caractéristique : le groupe modifie le comportement de l'individu qui n'agira pas exactement de la même façon en tant qu'individu ou en tant que membre d'un groupe.



Ils ont embauché un nouveau psycho-truc ?   :love: :rateau:




			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> les marseillais aiment bien leurs cousins insulaires



euh  :hein:    en fait non fausse alarme ...    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mon message a visiblement été mal compris mais relève au minimum du second degré.
> 
> Le stéréotype PACA et/ou corses ne tient pas plus que d'autres stéréotypes. Autant en rire en grossissant le trait et en affirmant notre état de "macho". Mais c'est un stéréotype, un cliché qui ne tient pas.
> 
> ...



Les marseillais n'ont rien avoir avec les corses.

Rien.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai plutôt dit l'inverse mais bon...



Moi aussi mais bon...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les marseillais n'ont rien avoir avec les corses.
> 
> Rien.



faut aller à aix et à marseille


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

tiens j'aime bien Aix par contre...

A part qu'on se fait trop entuber pour la bouffe...(demandez à Krystof...  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'aime bien Aix par contre...
> 
> A part qu'on se fait trop entuber pour la bouffe...(demandez à Krystof...  )



cela m'étonne pas pour la bouffe à Aix (quelque truc pas cher et sympa mais il faut chercher)


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Ouaip faut connaitre je pense, mais sympa en tout cas...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip faut connaitre je pense, mais sympa en tout cas...



surtout les soirées organisées par la communauté corse ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Je ne fréquente la communauté corse, qu'en corse, sur le continent ils sont imbuvables.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fréquente la communauté corse, qu'en corse, sur le continent ils sont imbuvables.



oui mais sur aix incontournables ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Je fais comme Tibo : je piste les messages de l'Amok en espérant poster quelque chose de drôle. Pour l'instant c'est raté. Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Faut voir...

Mais c'est mal parti.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je fais comme Tibo : je piste les messages de l'Amok en espérant poster quelque chose de drôle. Pour l'instant c'est raté. Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je fais comme Tibo : je piste les messages de l'Amok en espérant poster quelque chose de drôle. Pour l'instant c'est raté. Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois...



L'élève espère toujours dépasser le maître je reconnais mon impuissance et la torture que je m'impose  :rateau: Garde espoir comme moi la sagesse est au bout du chemin


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

La Sieste , je veux faire la Sieste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La Sieste , je veux faire la Sieste.



Elle est assassinée ?


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est assassinée ?


 ??? je comprends pas Tibo. sûrement mon état de fatigue.


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ??? je comprends pas Tibo. sûrement mon état de fatigue.


 Moi aussi je suis fatigué !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ??? je comprends pas Tibo. sûrement mon état de fatigue.



La sieste assassinée  Philippe Delerm  mais j'aime Vincent aussi


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis fatigué !


 ben oui. t'es comme moi. tu te couches trop tard!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La Sieste , je veux faire la Sieste.


Allonge-toi, ferme les yeux et compte mes posts idiots


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allonge-toi, ferme les yeux et compte mes posts idiots


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La sieste assassinée  Philippe Delerm  mais j'aime Vincent aussi


 Je suis fatigué et inculte ! :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fatigué et inculte ! :rateau:



(Delerm) tel père tel fils : à fond dans le minimalisme. A la fin, il ne reste plus grand chose...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fatigué et inculte ! :rateau:



Pareil, je regarde régulièrement la poutre que j'ai dans l'oeil  ! :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

Lis  Star war kids, l'accident qui révèle l'écosystème sur le site de la FING


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lis  Star war kids, l'accident qui révèle l'écosystème sur le site de la FING



Référence explicite aux objets de civilisation version XXI éme siècle  Bien vu et très vrai, avec l'aspect pervers de l'exploitation commerciale et humaine en plus  Merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Références explicite aux objets de civilisation version XXI éme siècle  Bien vu et très vrai avec l'aspect pervers de l'exploitation en plus  Merci



Le site de la FING sort généralement de bons articles. 

La lecture des incidences du PP2 sur l'industrie du CD en réponse à la lamentable campagne de publicité des majors est à conseiller également.


----------



## steinway (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage sans problème pour Hayek.


 bon je cmmence a en voir le bout la c est ttes les ****** de la mise en page,


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bon je cmmence a en voir le bout la c est ttes les ****** de la mise en page,



les nuits blanches que j'ai passé pour mettre en page ces 350 p***n de pages avec Word (sur un portable environnement PC) qui plantait toutes les 5 minutes.

il fallait que je fasse de la mise en page sur 5-10 pages. sauve. ferme word. réouvre. etc...

et les en-tête et pieds de page argh...

bon courage je préfère que ce soit toi qui t'y colles


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2004)

Là je rentre d'un week-end bien arrosé 

Tout va bien :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je rentre d'un week-end bien arrosé
> 
> Tout va bien :love:



Tant mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

je viens de rentrer ,  je viens ici apres un aprem assez bruyants
(merci chers tetes dores  ) pour me detendre un peu
et je me demande si je me suis pas trompé de forum

meme ICI sa devient trop tecnique  :rose:  :rose: 

c'est bien le bar ou pas?      



en attendant je retourne dans la cuisine !!


----------



## G3ck0 (3 Octobre 2004)

Oula, je viens d'arriver, et 208 pages, c'est long a lire, alors s'il pouvait y avoir un petit résumé, ce serait bien 

Merci a ceux qui feraont l'efort de le faire 

(je promet que je ne veux absolument pas foutre la M....e, mais juste un peu rigolé en vous lisant a essayer de résumer 208 pages  )


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Oula, je viens d'arriver, et 208 pages, c'est long a lire, alors s'il pouvait y avoir un petit résumé, ce serait bien
> 
> Merci a ceux qui feraont l'efort de le faire
> 
> (je promet que je ne veux absolument pas foutre la M....e, mais juste un peu rigolé en vous lisant a essayer de résumer 208 pages  )


 là, en gros, on dit ce qu'on est en train de faire, juste au moment où on poste...
 Là, par exemple, je vais aller regarder le match...

 Surtout, si t'as d'autres questions dans le genre, n'hésite pas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Oula, je viens d'arriver, et 208 pages, c'est long a lire, alors s'il pouvait y avoir un petit résumé, ce serait bien
> 
> Merci a ceux qui feraont l'efort de le faire




moi je peux pas , c'est pas de mauvaise volonté 
mais tout le monde te le dira 
quand j'ecris on comprend rien , alors................


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2004)

Là je récupère 24 h d'absence sur MacGé    :love:


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allonge-toi, ferme les yeux et compte mes posts idiots



J'ai vraiment pas le temps


----------



## steinway (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> les nuits blanches que j'ai passé pour mettre en page ces 350 p***n de pages avec Word (sur un portable environnement PC) qui plantait toutes les 5 minutes.
> 
> il fallait que je fasse de la mise en page sur 5-10 pages. sauve. ferme word. réouvre. etc...
> 
> ...



je vois, la ca va mieux pour moi, suis en ce moment sur mon pb avec word 2004... courage on en voit le bout !!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Oula, je viens d'arriver, et 208 pages, c'est long a lire, alors s'il pouvait y avoir un petit résumé, ce serait bien
> 
> Merci a ceux qui feraont l'efort de le faire



Bon alors, ce fil relate les états d'âme, des lieux, d'esprit, généraux et les autres états en général des forumeurs à l'instant X.

Tu as ceux qui, métaphoriquement parlant, se sont coincés le doigt dans une porte ; ceux qui, tout aussi métaphoriquement, ont touché le gros lot ; ceux qui regardent (en général, vautrés sur un quelconque canapé) le reportage sur ceux qui après avoir gagné le gros lot, se sont coincés le doigt dans une porte ou vice-versa ; ceux qui préfèrent regarder passer les nuages, etc.

Tout ce petit monde passe par ici, manifeste sa présence. Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que ce fil aurait du s'appeler "présence d'esprit"  parce que la présence du forumeur ne garantit pas forcémen la présence d'esprit, mais il y a en tous cas de la présence, y compris, et, je dirai presque : surtout , de la part de ceux qui ont facilement des absences.

Bon, maintenant si quelqu'un était présent pour résumer ce qui sort de mes absences d'esprit, on pourrait peut-être avancer (mais est-ce bien le but ? )



			
				G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> (je promet que je ne veux absolument pas foutre la M....e



Quel faux-cul !


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2004)

Là, je vais dormir :baille: (air très fatiguée, lendemain de veille  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je vois, la ca va mieux pour moi, suis en ce moment sur mon pb avec word 2004... courage on en voit le bout !!!



le plus dur reste à venir, il faut soutenir ensuite ...

tiens moi au courant


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je récupère 24 h d'absence sur MacGé    :love:



Perso, je me suis aperçu de rien.


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je me suis aperçu de rien.


 Il manque un smiley ? 

 ah, non, j'oubliais. t'en mets quasiment jamais!!

 c'est un stlyle littéraire comme un autre, remarque.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est un stlyle littéraire comme un autre, remarque.



1° Parler de style littéraire dans un forum comme celui-ci revient, à peu de chose près, à discuter de l'existence des Schtroumpfs dans un congrès de physiciens nucléaires (et inversement).

2° Sonnyboy n'a pas de style. Il a un fond de commerce. Nuance.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il manque un smiley ?
> 
> ah, non, j'oubliais. t'en mets quasiment jamais!!
> 
> c'est un stlyle littéraire comme un autre, remarque.



écrire stlyle c'est aussi un style littéraire D)


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 1° Parler de style littéraire dans un forum comme celui-c revient, à peu de chose près, à discuter de l'existence des Schtroumpfs dans un congrès de physiciens nucléaires.
> 
> 2° Sonnyboy n'a pas de style. Il a un fond de commerce. Nuance.


  Pardon Monsieur RNBI (Rien N'est Bien Ici)!  
  mais je pense Sonny_Bad_Boy aura compris l'allusion.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

C'est la saison des marrons ? D)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pardon Monsieur RNBI (Rien N'est Bien Ici)!



Excuses acceptées. 

P.S. : Quoi qu'on en dise, le bien est l'ennemi du mieux.


----------



## iTof (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est la saison des marrons ? D)


 là, je viens de te renvoyer un MP...


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Excuses acceptées.
> 
> P.S. : Quoi qu'on en dise, le bien est l'ennemi du mieux.


 Merci, Monsieur TLDM (Toujours Le Dernier Mot)  .
 A une autre rencontre.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de te renvoyer un MP...



avec un marron dedans :casse:


----------



## iTof (4 Octobre 2004)

là, je vais me coucher...


----------



## iTof (4 Octobre 2004)

bah en faite, c'est maintenant que j'y vais...  :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (4 Octobre 2004)

Là ménan je me dis "ohlala t'as vu l'heure dis hé ? ohlalalalala"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

la maintenaint je bois un café et je me demande si ca vient
de mon ordi le fait que il me faut 5 minutes avant d'ouvrire un thread 
et autre 5 pour poster un message


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenaint je bois un café et je me demande si ca vient
> de mon ordi le fait que il me faut 5 minutes avant d'ouvrire un thread
> et autre 5 pour poster un message



bon café.

moi je n'arrive qu'à me logger via firefox qui toutes les 2 minutes me balancent un texte en anglais. saafri est hermétique à MacGe en ce moment

Dans la tête la chanson de Tristan (?) "Je suis de bonne bonne humeur ce matin"...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je vais me coucher...



si près du but, ce soir, je serai disponible après ma dose de défoulement ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> bon café.
> 
> moi je n'arrive qu'à me logger via firefox




m'en parle pas !!!


hier soir a 20h00 j'ai eu la brillante idée de changer mon adresse mail
jusq'a la pas de prob  (ou presque) mais apres la chose c'est corsé
plus moyen de me logger , doute sur le mot de passe bref....

jusq'a 23h00 passé  j'ai galeré et maintenaint je me retrouve avec un mot de passe
a plusieur numeros que je retiendra jamais mais  j'essaie meme plus de mettre un mot de passe de mon choix


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas !!!
> 
> 
> hier soir a 20h00 j'ai eu la brillante idée de changer mon adresse mail
> ...



je viens de télécharger camino pour voir s'il y a du mieux (impossible de faire un smiley automatique)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je viens de télécharger camino pour voir s'il y a du mieux (impossible de faire un smiley automatique)




maintenaint sa va plus vite ; 
mais les   en un click touj pas !!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint sa va plus vite ;
> mais les   en un click touj pas !!



soit j'ai pas compris, soit il est imposible de faire un smiley direct avec firefox et camino

faut apprendre la table


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2004)

Rame, Rame, Rameur, Ramez....
On n'arrive à rien aujourd'hui sur Macgé 
je confirme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2004)

bonjour!


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> soit j'ai pas compris, soit il est imposible de faire un smiley direct avec firefox et camino
> 
> faut apprendre la table



Hier soir, je n'y arrivais pas non plus avec Safari.

Ce matin, ça avait l'air de marcher avec Firefox PC et maintenant ça ne marche pas non plus.
C'est Benjamin qui doit s'amuser. 

(PS. C'est le seul smiley que je connais "par coeur" )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rame, Rame, Rameur, Ramez....
> On n'arrive à rien aujourd'hui sur Macgé
> je confirme.



ramez. ramenez. nez rouge. generation. ion positif. tif et tondu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, je n'y arrivais pas non plus avec Safari.
> 
> Ce matin, ça avait l'air de marcher avec Firefox PC et maintenant ça ne marche pas non plus.
> C'est Benjamin qui doit s'amuser.
> ...



camino pire que firefox il me ramène toute les 30 secondes à page précédente ... faire vite ... vais sauter sur autre page ... game over ... overdose de drogue (!!!) 

j'ai dit drogue? C'est stupéfiant non ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2004)

Pour le problème de retour de page, n'est-ce pas lié aux problèmes actuels sur le serveur de pub ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

firefox je le trouve bizar , sur certaines sites je peux meme pas me logger
pas la trace d'un courseur sur la case  où il faut  mettre mes identifiants 


maintenaint je vais prendre 2 aspro , mal de crane depuis le lever


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Courage !
> :love:




merci.......je trouverai ainsi mon latin


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2004)

Là je bois mon tit kawa matinal pour me réveiller :love:


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois mon tit kawa matinal pour me réveiller :love:


Pas trop vite surtout  . tu pourrais te brûler...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois mon tit kawa matinal pour me réveiller :love:



bonne idée pour ne pas s'endormir

couleur café que j'aime ta couleur ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

je me prepare, bientot l'heure de la sortie d'ecole


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

Là je commande un bouquin ... Je deviens de plus en plus fainéant .... Au lieu d'aller dans une librairie, je commande sur le net ! 

Résultat : au lieu de l'avoir immédiatement, je l'aurai dans une semaine  

C'est pas beau le progrès !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2004)

Là je donne un coud'boule à Karl


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là je commande un bouquin ... Je deviens de plus en plus fainéant .... Au lieu d'aller dans une librairie, je commande sur le net !
> 
> Résultat : au lieu de l'avoir immédiatement, je l'aurai dans une semaine
> 
> C'est pas beau le progrès !



si la réponse n'est pas indiscrète c'est quoi le bouquin ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de commander deux bouqion sur Amazon, sur les méthodologies d'établissement d'un business plan... quel pied!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là je donne un coud'boule à Karl


Je vais voir si la réciproque est réalisable


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> si la réponse n'est pas indiscrète c'est quoi le bouquin ?


1er indice le site : http://www.camionblanc.com/
2ème indice : "soyons désinvoltes, n'ayons l'air de rien"


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

pu jamais dépaner un ordi jusqu'a 5 h du mat pu jamais  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

je vien de me rendre compte que je suis malade
temperature presque 39°
queq'que je fais encore ici?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> 1er indice le site : http://www.camionblanc.com/
> 2ème indice : "soyons désinvoltes, n'ayons l'air de rien"



très boin éditeur j'ai le sisters of mercy et le ian curtis & joy division 

noir dé : Tostaky a été ma limite et la chanson "le vent nous portera"

le kraftwerk - j'étais un robot - pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pu jamais dépaner un ordi jusqu'a 5 h du mat pu jamais  :rateau:



tu as depanné l'ordi ou la proprietaire de l'ordi ?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2004)

Ca peut pas être la propriétaire ... ca aurait duré 5 minutes tout au plus ! Pas jusqu'à 5h du mat !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut pas être la propriétaire ... ca aurait duré 5 minutes tout au plus ! Pas jusqu'à 5h du mat !!!





     

tu sous entend que SM se fait vieux et qu'il a plus beaucoup de resistance?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2004)

Vieux, non. Mais il ne tient pas la distance, c'est tout ! 
SM ... pas frapper stp !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

voilà ce qu'on gagne a sauver de pauvres musiciens, des railleries !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

je vais me coucher un petit peu 
là j'en peut plus

bon aprem a tous


----------



## Macounette (4 Octobre 2004)

bon rétablissement. repose-toi bien.


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut pas être la propriétaire ... ca aurait duré 5 minutes tout au plus ! Pas jusqu'à 5h du mat !!!


 
Bin.....S'il commence à 04:55.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

café + Ascii Disko "Moi je veux" =   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

la petite sieste est terminé
mal de crane envolé


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la petite sieste est terminé
> mal de crane envolé


donc plus d'excuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> donc plus d'excuse ?



voila ton bisou quotitien sss................ :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: kkkkkkkkk


----------



## piro (4 Octobre 2004)

je change d avatar pour feter mon passage des 600 points disco 
merci aux gentils bouleurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que...
> _Mon pote ce week-end s'est servi de mon Mac : il avait une clef USB et fut stupéfait de voir que je pouvais en lire le contenu._
> Là je me dis qu'il va falloir *virer VITE-FAIT* ce qu'il a copié sur mon disque dur, parce que sinon, ce sera... _très difficile à expliquer de manière objective détendue et crédible._
> 
> :casse:



il a copié quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des photos.
> 
> Lui y dit que c'est artistique, mais moi je sais bien que non, vraiment.
> 
> :love:



tiens donc......dans le meme esprit que global??????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu je sais pas j'ai pas vu !
> :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



on peut voir?      

maintenaint je vais chercher fiston......j'attend donc avec impatience ces photos compromettentes !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens donc......dans le meme esprit que global??????



 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein:



me dis pas que tu va refuser  une copie de ces photos !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2004)

non, non, j'ai pas dit ça  j'ai juste dit :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non, non, j'ai pas dit ça  j'ai juste dit :mouais:




:mouais:   

la même chose pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

je reviens un peu plus tard.......ma tete fait des siennes


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

Vous avez fini d'embêter Globalcut ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2004)

Mais qu'est-ce que je suis venu faire dans ce thread ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

des souvenirs de flood très certainement


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> des souvenirs de flood très certainement



Ça en deviendrait presque romantique...  :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon, ben Robertav, poste nous des photos de toi à la place !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2004)

Là? je viens de remettre de l'ordre dans un Mac qui plantait méchamment suite à un problème de polices défectueuses...


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2004)

tiens tu me fais penser qu'il faut que je nettoie un peu le mien


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

Et moi que je dois éteindre mon PC pour rentrer retrouver mon mac !


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2004)

Voilà il est tout propre ! 

J'suis sure que vous serez contents de le savoir


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2004)

j'suis emm   avec mon G5 plus de réseaux !! alor j'ai poster dans les forums techniques OS X, si quelqu'un veut jeter un coup d'½il, pour m'aider !!   

voili voilà


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Moi là je me remets des 33°C  qu'il a fait ici aujourd'hui !!!  

Aaah c'était le temps idéal pour cuisiner de la sauce tomate basilic maison quantité "hibernation en vue" , avec confection de gnocchi frais ...  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je me remets des 33°C  qu'il a fait ici aujourd'hui !!!
> 
> Aaah c'était le temps idéal pour cuisiner de la sauce tomate basilic maison quantité "hibernation en vue" , avec confection de gnocchi frais ... :mouais:


 
 J'imagine ! 
 N'empêche, ça fait envie ! Miam !!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2004)

T'aurais effectivement pu envisager une carrière de chef dans un grand resto Lorna :style:

chaque fois que tu parles de nourriture, c'est pour mettre l'eau à la bouche à tout le monde avec tes bonnes choses :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine !
> N'empêche, ça fait envie ! Miam !!! :love:



Je crois (sans vouloir me vanter :rose: ) que ça va être super bon ...  :love: 

les gnocchis, petite sauce maison, le tout saupoudré de parmesan ...   

Et après on dit que les végétariens ne mangent que de la salade ...


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2004)

ah bravo, merci !!!
moi je crève la dalle, alors avec vos histoire de bouffe j'en parle même pas de l'état de mon ventre... je fonce donc dans le frgio, total, un plat tout prêt périmé, un bocal de cornichon au 3/4 vide, une tranche de jambon un peu sèche et... et c'est tout  :rose: 

bon bah je vais commander une Pizz !!
quelqu'un veut venir ?


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je crois (sans vouloir me vanter :rose: ) que ça va être super bon ...  :love:
> 
> les gnocchis, petite sauce maison, le tout saupoudré de parmesan ...
> 
> Et après on dit que les végétariens ne mangent que de la salade ...


 Dis, je peux en avoir ?
 J'ai mis ma serviette !


----------



## steinway (4 Octobre 2004)

je repars au taff


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2004)

Pomme + G + Toubarvert    :rateau:


----------



## goonie (4 Octobre 2004)

Au taff, jusquà 22h00


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Au taff, jusquà 22h00



Ça va tu finis tôt.


----------



## goonie (4 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça va tu finis tôt.


Certs mais depuis 7h00 ce matin, cela devient long


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis, je peux en avoir ?
> J'ai mis ma serviette !



Tu as une langue digne d'une foguennite aiguë


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

je reviens ici un petit moment......

qui m'offre a boire?

un thé citron chaud chaud chaud..merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Au taff, jusquà 22h00





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça va tu finis tôt.





			
				goonie a dit:
			
		

> Certs mais depuis 7h00 ce matin, cela devient long












non j'ai pas bu


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Certs mais depuis 7h00 ce matin, cela devient long



Ah ben vi, c'est presque l'heure où j'ai arrêté moi...


----------



## touba (4 Octobre 2004)

......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint est venue pour moi
l'heure d'aller au dodo

je vous souhaite une tres tres tres bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 








et n' oubliez pas mon café demain matin


----------



## steinway (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint est venue pour moi
> l'heure d'aller au dodo
> 
> je vous souhaite une tres tres tres bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...



idem pour moi ciao (moi le cafe c est avec un nuage de lait)


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Là maintenant, je m'efforce de plaisanter avec moi-même à propos des réalités de ma vie... C'est fou ce que le simple fait d'aller se chercher un sandwich peut changer entièrement un bel état d'esprit jovial...


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je m'efforce de plaisanter avec moi-même à propos des réalités de ma vie... C'est fou ce que le simple fait d'aller se chercher un sandwich peut changer entièrement un bel état d'esprit jovial...



Le cassoulet d'anntraxh ne passe pas bien ?  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le cassoulet d'anntraxh ne passe pas bien ? :mouais:


t'es con ! 


bon ben du coup ça va mieux


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

bon, là maintenant, j'attend le premier post de Roberto :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint que je suis tombé du lit

(a qui la faute ?) je bois mon premier café


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Comment elle dit Anntraxh, déjà ?_









ni !


----------



## anntraxh (5 Octobre 2004)

Ni !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint je repete tous le 30 secondes 

"depeche toi" 
"mange tes cereales"
 "arrete de voir canal j" 
"habille toi"
 "va te brosser les dents"
 "on va etre en retard"


personne a un enregistreur a me preter????


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

En ce qui me concerne, je suis arrivé au boulot y'a 10 mn, je me suis fait chauffer un petit café et la j'attend qu'il refroidisse pour le boire !! allez comprendre vous, on fait des trucs surprenant parfois !! :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Moi là je me réveille en douceur avec un tit thé :love:


----------



## iTof (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint je repete tous le 30 secondes
> 
> "depeche toi"
> "mange tes cereales"
> ...


   idem chez nous. Ce qui est marrant, c'est quand on est à la bourre le matin, la grande capte rien et glandouille devant la TV, en se disant "ouais, génial, je ne le vois jamais ce dessin animé"... ---> ouais, parce que d'habitude t'es déjà dans la voiture !!!!


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment je bois le café que mon chef m apporte tous les matins
  
marrant j ai l impression qu il a quelque chose a me demander :mouais: c est louche


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Pfiou ben heureusement qu'il existe ce sujet... je n'aurai jamais pensé à me faire couler un café sinon.


----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> devant la TV,





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> "arrête de voir canal j"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je bois le café que mon chef m apporte tous les matins
> 
> marrant j ai l impression qu il a quelque chose a me demander :mouais: c est louche




une demande en mariage !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> robertav a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint je repete tous le 30 secondes
> 
> "arrete de voir canal j"



:affraid: la télé au réveil ??? :affraid: 

Manque plus qu'une boisson gazeuse au p'tit déj. ...  :hein:

Euh sinon moi là ... je reviens du marché, p'tit tour sur le net, sur mes sites préférés (dont Macg :love: ) et les autres moins préférés mais habituels ... ANPE, Assédics ...  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Un petit conseil pour accomoder vos tartines grillée : le *Salidou*. HAAA la délicieuse odeur du caramel au beurre salé fondant à la surface croquante du pain à la mie encore tendre :love:.

Ce met à l'avantage de faire oublier conjointement la télé et le nutella et contribue donc à la lutte contre le surpoids et l'obésité


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: la télé au réveil ??? :affraid:
> 
> Manque plus qu'une boisson gazeuse au p'tit déj. ...  :hein:
> 
> Euh sinon moi là ... je reviens du marché, p'tit tour sur le net, sur mes sites préférés (dont Macg :love: ) et les autres moins préférés mais habituels ... ANPE, Assédics ...  :mouais:



ah la déclaration mensuelle en ligne, que de souvenirs  (mais il faut admettre que ça marche bien)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ah la déclaration mensuelle en ligne, que de souvenirs  (mais il faut admettre que ça marche bien)



Oui c'est plus pratique que les cartes qu'il fallait renvoyer après avoir noici les petites cases correspondantes !  :hein: 
Mais il sont pénibles ils me posent toujours les même questions !!! ça devient lourd !    

Bonne journée à toi Nephou !  

meuuuh oui aux autres aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: la télé au réveil ??? :affraid:



et pouquoi pas ?

fiston se leve, viens nous voir (grand soeur et moi ) au salon ...
bisous calins ...
en grand macho en herbe demande "gentillment" "je veux "
bien evidement ce que j'ai pas 
allume la telé , commence a manger ( nesquik ou cereal , actimel obligatoire).......
marsipulami debarque a l'ecran , il pousse un cris et sous la musique du generique il se met a danser comme un fou !!

la tele chez moi est constamment allumé , personne la regarde forcement
c'est une presence ......comme une radio


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la tele chez moi est constamment allumé , personne la regarde forcement
> c'est une presence ......comme une radio



Ah non là je ne suis pas d'accord, la radio allumée n'a pas du tout le même effet qu'une télé allumée.
La radio demande un minimum d'attention pour pouvoir suivre ce qui s'y dit (non je ne parle pas des radio comme Sunradio* ou Emergency* ou autres débilités).
La télé, ça aspire l'attention du gamin, ils sont emportés dans l'écran  :mouais: pas moyen de leur parler, pas moyen de communiquer, alors pour moi la télé c'est à petite dose (et encore parfois je trouve que c'est trop).

Chez moi la radio est souvent allumée, pas trop fort, juste histoire d'écouter les émissions interressantes. 

mais bon chacun sa vie ...   la télé le matin ça n'aide certainement pas à se préparer dans les temps , une raison suffisante pour l'éteindre, ou alors arrêter de raler ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Tu serais effrayée, Robertav, par cette "présence", si tu avais ne serait-ce qu'une petite idée de ce qu'on appelle les *"Plans Médias"*, concoctés par les experts les plus pointus des agences de publicité.
> Ils sont payés par l'industrie agro-alimentaire, et ils visent directement et ouvertement tes enfants, Robertav.
> ...




la il faut arreter, sa commence a me gaver..........

mon fils mange ce que moi je veut bien lui donner et lui preparer
c'est comme cela et pas autrement

si la musique du marsipulami sa lui permet de faire le fou en dansant 
pendant 2 minutes et -nous faisant rigoler comme des folles moiet fifille ,
 je ne voit pas où il est le mal
lui se defoule et nous on se reveille agreablement

roberto tu a pu constater la beauté  de ma fille
chez nous le probleme d'obesité sa n'existe surement pas

maintenaint si moi au lieu d'allumer la radio ou casser le pied avec de la musique mes voisin je prefere un bruit lontain de la telé ceci ne regarde que moi
je ne voit pas pourquoi on en fait tellment un plat


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...roberto tu a pu constater la beauté de ma fille ...


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

Euh...Pourrais-tu être plus explicite ?

:rateau:

 

_PS : Y'a des réputations qui vont s'faire.....   _


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

y a une photo dispo ?


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une demande en mariage !!!   :love:


on ne m achetes pas avec ça 
 :hein: 
je ne suis pas une fille facile


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

je tiens à préciser que mes parents ne me laissaient pas regarder la télé le matin mais que ça ne m'a pas empêché de devenir débile


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> on ne m achetes pas avec ça
> :hein:
> je ne suis pas une fille facile



il est tellement moche que cela?    


edit : mon ex patron il est tres beau , il aurait eté  surement aujourd'hui mon mari mais....pas de chance , il est homo


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

huh tu es une fille ?  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

superbraguette a dit:
			
		

> huh tu es une fille ? :mouais:


malheureuse ! Pourquoi l'a tu dévoilé ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> malheureuse ! Pourquoi l'a tu dévoilé ?


  pourquoi je t'ai invité sur le toubar avec un message si débile


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

Pas de céréales (plein de produits chimiques là dedans, les Danois ont même interdit de commercialisation de la dernière de Kellogs), pas d'Actimel (qui ne sert à rien à part engraisser des portefeuilles déjà bien garnis).
Un bon petit déjeuner avec de belles tartines de pain, beurré, confiture/miel, un jus d'orange, et pas de télé ! Parfois des biscottes, du pain de mie ou des croissants, pour se faire plaisir le dimanche matin. 
La télé çà lessive le cerveau, même l'autre enf... de Lelay l'a écrit noir sur blanc. 
Moi c'est infos, le Rugby, et la F1 (bien qu'elle me gonfle de + en +, le fric gache tout, çà va pas tarder à passer à la trappe aussi), point barre. Ah non, j'oubliais, j'aime bien les émissions de cuisine quand il y en a.


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _La télé le matin, *quelle horreur* !_


La journée et le soir, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit particulièrement mieux ....:hosto:


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> malheureuse ! Pourquoi l'a tu dévoilé ?


mince j ai gaffé


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

SM , fifille a midi trente  part en sport : escalade

tu veux l'accompagner?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> SM , fifille a midi trente  part en sport : escalade
> 
> tu veux l'accompagner?


je suis peut être digne de confiance pour la confidentialité, mais si tu me laisse seul avec elle faut pas rever


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis peut être digne de confiance pour la confidentialité, mais si tu me laisse seul avec elle faut pas rever




mais tu as pas le choix mon cher, elle est pas encore majeure !!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une demande en mariage !!!   :love:



Ah tiens, j'en ai fait une dimanche... :love:   sans succès


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tu as pas le choix mon cher, elle est pas encore majeure !!!!!!


sexuellement si


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sexuellement si




ha bon??    

tu crois que la super glou (petit copain) il va se laisser faire facilment?   


et puis tien...j'en rajoute encore une couche....

ce soir elle va en piscine a faire sa nat' syncro     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha bon??
> 
> tu crois que la super glou (petit copain) il va se laisser faire facilment?
> 
> ...



vade retro satanas


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, j'en ai fait une dimanche... :love:   sans succès


dis-donc tu perds pas ton temps toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-donc tu perds pas ton temps toi



Non, c'est à ma femme que j'en ai fait une :love:


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est à ma femme que j'en ai fait une :love:


 T'es compliqué toi !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'es compliqué toi !  :love:




meme les hommes commencent a tout compliquer...

mais on va où comme cela ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme les hommes commencent a tout compliquer...
> 
> mais on va où comme cela ????



Ben oui, je sais... Mais c'est pas de ma faute. moi je voulais rien compliquer au départ!!! 
Bon c'est vrai qu'en même temps j'ai fait une déclaration à la nouvelle aussi.
Bref je crois que je ne sais pas ce que je veux :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, je sais... Mais c'est pas de ma faute. moi je voulais rien compliquer au départ!!!
> Bon c'est vrai qu'en même temps j'ai fait une déclaration à la nouvelle aussi.
> Bref je crois que je ne sais pas ce que je veux :mouais:



ha lallaaa !!!!!!   

tu oublies aussi la copine de future ex, la voisine et toute les meres celibataires que tu rencontre a la sortie de l'ecole !!!!

je t'envoie supermoquette pour te donner un coup de main?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, je sais... Mais c'est pas de ma faute. moi je voulais rien compliquer au départ!!!
> Bon c'est vrai qu'en même temps j'ai fait une déclaration à la nouvelle aussi.
> Bref je crois que je ne sais pas ce que je veux :mouais:



Mais non, tu es _prévoyant_ c'est tout ...   


Et si les deux disent oui ...?   (naaaan réponds pas , ça deviendrait trop personnel là  )


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et si les deux disent oui ...?



Ben il devient mormon !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, tu es _prévoyant_ c'est tout ...
> 
> 
> Et si les deux disent oui ...?   (naaaan réponds pas , ça deviendrait trop personnel là  )



Et bien là, je serais dans la merde :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2004)

Il ne manque plus que Ménie Grégoire


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne manque plus que Ménie Grégoire



elle vient de s'inscrire sur les forums MacGé elle arrive!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

Bon qui couche avec qui finalement ???

Faut qu'on s'organise...     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui couche avec qui finalement ???
> 
> Faut qu'on s'organise...     :rateau:




toujours aussi pragmatique toi !!!!!


----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2004)

Bah oui...


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bref je crois que je ne sais pas ce que je veux :mouais:



Que tout redevienne comme avant l'été je suppose.


----------



## iTof (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour cela faudrait que tout le monde se leve a 5h30 et franchement......
> c'est ni mon heure , ni celle des enfants !!!


nan, les moments comme cela c'est le WE : méga p'tit déj, avec le droit de prendre de la charcuterie, des tartines de pain-beurre avec du Nutella ou grillées, des oeufs à la coque et parfois des omelettes avec des saucisses, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que du bon.. au grand dam de "ma" dame...

mais on fait ben ce que l'on veut et tant que l'on garde la maîtrise de la zappeuse... et que l'on a un beau jardin pour faire courir les petits et les chiens...


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'es con !



Raaaaaaaaaah !! Enfin un compliment !!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trop de la balle, l'ANPE !
> Je voyais pas ça comme ça, en fait.
> *J'étais même pas rasé !*
> 
> ...



Une belle carrière commerciale vous devriez faire lui répondirent les oracles... Vendez mais vendez vous dis-je !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trop de la balle, l'ANPE !
> Je voyais pas ça comme ça, en fait.




t'en as de la chance !!!

la semaine derniere on m'a envoyé un rdv pour un entretien d'embauche dans une bar a champagne !!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

la derniere fois que je suis allée (juillet) je suis tombé sur une petite conne de 20 ans
me disant que il y a plein de magasins qui cherchent des vendeuse (je suis pas vendeuse!!!!) et que maintenaint mon fiston n'a plus besoin d'une gardienne pour le garder !!!tien, a 6 ans je vais le laisser trainer dans la rue !!


----------



## iTof (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'en as de la chance !!!
> 
> la semaine derniere on m'a envoyé un rdv pour un entretien d'embauche dans une bar a champagne !!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> ...


 laisse-le devant la TV...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2004)

Là j'me prends la tête avec un client .........  

Surtout ne pas mordre, j'ai plein de Cd à acheter


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Moi là je lave mon cerveau !   

 

Les choux farcis, sont farcis ... et l'appartement est délicatement parfumé ! :sick:


----------



## turnover (5 Octobre 2004)

le choux ça pue ...  donc je sirote un bon expresso avec un bon carré de chocolat noir qui me titille mes papilles gustatives


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

là, je viens de faire ctrl alt sup sur mon pécé et même cela ne suffisait pas à le relancer suite à un plantage (ha ba oui, 2 pdf+outlook, c'est vraiment difficile à gérer) alors j'ai du mettre mon petit doigt boudiné sur le bouton power pour relancer saugavement cette merde. les joies du quotidien


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

Ca m'arrive aussi avec mon Mac ... Et même sous OsX. 
Enfin, moins souvent que mon PC quand même ! 

Bon, là je vais me décider à rentrer, j'ai des tas de choses à finir ce soir ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2004)

il tombe des cordes, ça va être le bordel pour rentrer...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

Ah bon ?
Fais très beau ici.


----------



## goonie (5 Octobre 2004)

Là, j'installe la mise à jour de sécurité sur mes machines


----------



## steinway (5 Octobre 2004)

je galere tjrs sur mon memoire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je vais préparer une purée de pommes de terre/carottes. *
> 
> Après je fais le diner pour le grand et la maman, je bouffe à toute allure et je passe le relais je fonce au ciné avec un pote.
> 
> ...



bon ciné !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après je fais le diner pour le grand et la maman, je bouffe à toute allure et je passe le relais je fonce au ciné avec un pote.



Le même qui se balade avec sa clé usb *X* ? :mouais:  :mouais: 

Une soirée d'hommes quoi !!


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

je viens de rentrer chez moi sous la pluie battante 
et je passe un coup en cycle essorage


----------



## Bassman (5 Octobre 2004)

Je rentre de ma 1ere journée sur mon nouveau poste, j'suis tout content ca me plait


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre de ma 1ere journée sur mon nouveau poste, j'suis tout content ca me plait




Rrrrrroooooooo l'ôtes, t'es fou donne plus d'explications, lache pas une bombe comme ça sans en dire plus !!   allez...


----------



## frantz (5 Octobre 2004)

Encore à chercher...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76418


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre de ma 1ere journée sur mon nouveau poste, j'suis tout content ca me plait



Les chlapettes ont tenu le coup, pas pris l'eau ?


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre de ma 1ere journée sur mon nouveau poste, j'suis tout content ca me plait


bassou en costume et chlapettes je demande des photos


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

je vien de poster dans mac os x , security
si quelq'un peu y donner un coup d'oeil.......merci    :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Octobre 2004)

Pour le bassou en costard on peut faire :


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bassou en costard on peut faire :


quel classe ce bassou


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bassou en costard on peut faire :


Bon tu peux le rendre à Lagaffe mainant le costard


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu peux le rendre à Lagaffe mainant le costard


 La class Bass :love:

Mais le chemisier l'est pas sensé être dans ton pantalon?  je te taquine


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La class Bass :love:
> 
> Mais le chemisier l'est pas sensé être dans ton pantalon?  je te taquine



Pour les hommes on dit « chemise »...


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

je surf sur le site d'Audi pour savoir quelle sera ma prochaine voiture


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Là je distribue des coud'boules :love:


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je distribue des coud'boules :love:



bon bah je te dérange pas plus, mais pense à moi ! moi je l'ai fait


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Là je surf sur camino depuis mon G3 beige @292 MHz comme on dit dans le forums techniques&#8230; non ? ah bon !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Là j'assiste à la décadence du Toubarvert  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon bah je te dérange pas plus, mais pense à moi ! moi je l'ai fait


 T'inquiète, je peux pas te bouler ce soir mais demain tu dégustes  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (5 Octobre 2004)

j'attends qu'on m'aide sur la section "mac portables" car mon clavier rétro éclairé ne s'allume plus...  merci !


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

je viens de changer mon avatar


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

je vais au lit

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais au lit
> 
> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Moi aussi :sleep: :love: 

Tot morgen allemaal :love:


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonne nuit les filles


----------



## steinway (5 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit a tous, vais au dodo, je retrouve le mac demain matin !!!


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

je tire ma révérence également, bye @demain


----------



## iTof (5 Octobre 2004)

là, je me demande si qqn à des nouvelles de Lemmy ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je me demande si qqn à des nouvelles de Lemmy ?



31° C un 5 octobre, c'est vrai qu'il y a de quoi se poser la question...


----------



## ginette107 (6 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je tire ma révérence également, bye @demain


 De même


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2004)

Je rentre de reportage, et je décharge.... mes photos de mes cartes numériques sur mon mac...
Super soirée mouvementé avec de belles rencontres...Musicales....


----------



## FANREM (6 Octobre 2004)

Devant la Tv a regarder la semaine des Guignols  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

la je viens de raccrocher le telephone

discussion animé avec la mairie , objet : la plaque en fer sur la route qui nous empeche de dormir depuis 2 nuits


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2004)

bah moi je viens d'arriver au boulot, mon café chauffe et je me prépare à démarrer cette journée qui nous rapproche tous inexorablement du week-end


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Octobre 2004)

Je me prépare mentalement à assister à une réunion que nous qualifieront de ..... 


mouvementée  ,

animée  ,


où l'on va ....


s'étrangler  ,

s'écharper  .



Wait & see.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

Ecoute le "Intro : Churchill Speech" du "Live after death : The world slavery tour" de Iron Maiden

C'est un texte fort qui peut servir dans d'autres contextes :

We shall not flag nor fail. 
We shall go on to the end. 
We shall fight in France and on the seas and oceans; we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air.
We shall defend our island whatever the cost may be; we shall fight on beaches, landing grounds, in fields, in streets and on the hills.
We shall never surrender and even if, which I do not for the moment believe, this island or a large part of it were subjugated and starving, then our empire beyond the seas, armed and guarded by the British Fleet, will carry on the struggle until in God's good time the New World with all its power and might, sets forth to the liberation and rescue of the Old? 

même s'il a été pronnoncé en des circonstances d'espace et de temps (4 juin 1940) très particulières


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

Je me prépare mentalement à aller affronter l'administration... 
au pays des formalités..


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

je digère ma choucroute d'hier  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai du faire appel à Sherlock et sa traduction à la louche !*
> 
> 
> Nous ne diminuerons pas ni n'échouerons pas. Nous continuerons à l'extrémité. Nous combattrons en France et sur les mers et les océans ; nous combattrons avec la confiance croissante et la force croissante dans le ciel.
> Nous défendrons notre île celui qui le coût puisse être ; nous combattrons sur des plages, débarquant fond, dans les domaines, dans des rues et sur les collines. Nous devons ne jamais nous rendre et même si, qui je pour le moment ne croient pas, cette île ou une grande partie d'elle étaient subjuguée et mourante de faim, puis notre empire au delà des mers, armé et gardé par la flotte britannique, continuerons la lutte jusque à dans le bon temps de Dieu le nouveau monde avec toute sa puissance et pourrions, avons déterminé à la libération et à la délivrance du vieux ?



Elementaire mon cher Watson !

J'ai du la laisser en anglais : pas de Sherlock dans l'Etherspace. Il y a un Moriarty, mais quand je lui ais parlé de Sherlock, il a voulu me renvoyer hors de l'Etherspace en vociférant comme et contre un "malade".

En anglais (surtout à l'écoute), cela prend aux tripes. Certaines phrases vont dans tous les contextes et toutes les situations même si je n'oublie pas le contexte initial.

Oh Maxwell passe !!! Je vais le questionner sur l'ether ... On doit bien pouvoir sortir de ce merdier...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bassou en costard on peut faire :



Grande classe


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Là je déguste mon tit kawa matinal trankilleuh :love:


----------



## bebert (6 Octobre 2004)

Je travaille dur.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

moi j'ai envie de perdre mon temp
je relance tous les sites de jeux qui m'ont pas envoyé encore les cadeaux gagné

j'ai vraiment rien a faire......


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

mamelle ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

bon bon mon vice fait que je attend:

un clavier sans fil, un cheque 100 euros, 4 dvd , un porte clef argent ,une machine expresso (mais la dessus je dois me faire une raison et y faire une croix dessu)et puis......je sais plus , en faisant le trasfer (loupé) de mon imac dv au imac g4
j'ai perdu tous mes mail de confirmation de gains !!!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2004)

Le modem de mon "Performa 6200" me joue des tours ... Alors s'il veut jouer, on va jouer !


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2004)

Et en deux minutes je viens de lui rappeler pourquoi l'homme a toujours une suprématie sur la machine !   Merci le "redémarrer"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le modem de mon "Performa 6200" me joue des tours ... Alors s'il veut jouer, on va jouer !



bonjour karl

on se calme un petit peu et  etant une femme je vais e donner un petit conseil:

la machine est une femme, donc si tu veut qu'elle marche au ton bon vouloir
il faut faire des effort , donc  tu dois :

-la bichonner
-l'appeler "ma cherie"
-la caliner
-ne pas la submerger d'applications multiple
-lui laisser faire une pause café 
-enfin, offre lui un joli grigris

tu verra, elle sera ravi et elle se pliera a tous tes caprices !!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour karl
> 
> on se calme un petit peu et  etant une femme je vais e donner un petit conseil:
> 
> ...


Robertav en premièr emondiale dans les forums techniques


----------



## bebert (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la machine est une femme, donc si tu veut qu'elle marche au ton bon vouloir
> il faut faire des effort , donc  *du dois* :



du doigt ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Robertav en premièr emondiale dans les forums techniques





arfff.....j'ai eu peur !!!!   

a la vue de ton message , j'ai vite regardé où j'etais  !!
 auffff!!! suis bien au bar !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> du doigt ?



non TU dois
j'ai corrigé.....merci cher bebert


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour karl
> 
> on se calme un petit peu et etant une femme je vais e donner un petit conseil:
> 
> ...


Euh .... Et si après tout cela elle se refuse à moi, je dois abandonner ou persister ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Euh .... Et si après tout cela elle se refuse à moi, je dois abandonner ou persister ?



bah apres cela verifié surtout qu'elle ne soit pas homo !!!     :love:


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah apres cela verifié surtout qu'elle ne soit pas homo !!!   :love:


J'ai peur qu'elle soit "bi" : on peut y mettre UN cd et UNE disquette


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé les mecs !
> *Parlez à vos femmes comme à vos machines !*



C'est sûr que dans ce cas, je ne lui casserai pas les oreilles, ça sera la téléréalité du commandant Cousteau


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'elle soit "bi" : on peut y mettre UN cd et UNE disquette



Sans compter les dents bleues, l'éther net, le fil en feu, l'Huessebai, rien que des connexions perverses, c'est vraiment les prospérités de la vis (à moins que tu ne renverses le café dessus auquel cas ce sera les infortunes du verre qui tue)


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Là je suis en train de déjeuner  bon appétit à ceux qui vont bientôt passer à table


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

pour le dejeuner on va pas se casser la tete
un risotto sa vous va??????    


edit : A TABLEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!

risotto avec champignons et  pointe de parmesan

vite vite il est tout chaud !!!!      :love:


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal au crâne.
> 
> *Faut pas mélanger* la vodka et la Leffe© !!
> 
> :casse:



Oui, de la Leffe dans le bloody mary, là c'est sûr, tu t'es fait abuser (ou on a abusé de toi, enfin bref... pas mal aux fesses aussi ?  ) !!    :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> No limit.
> 
> :rateau:



En même temps si c'est ton futur patron, c'est déjà un peu la famille hein, Roberto !!  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2004)

Je vois ça d'ici : une chope d'une pinte, légerement conique, un liquide transparent erre au fond -- là ou le verre est givré par la température de l'alcool -- tentant quelques échanges étherés avec le léger fuide doré de la leffe se perdant en fine couche de mousse elle-même parsemée de cacahouettes attendant placidement leur fin, légèrement agacées par les bulles hésuitantes du breuvage brassé. Roberto, lui, ne voit rien, les yeux rivés de part et d'autre du verre sur les deux arguments de vente de la serveuse (qui en fait s'appelle Maurice).


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah apres cela verifié surtout qu'elle ne soit pas homo !!!     :love:



(style pragmatique on) Certains te diraient qu'il vaut mieux vérifier avant pour savoir si ça vaut le coup de s'entendre dire "ma puce" (style pragmatique off)


----------



## goonie (6 Octobre 2004)

Je suis en pause au taf, donc un peu de MacG pour se détendre


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'oisiveté est la mamelle de tous les vices !!....


Mon vice est d'être oisif avec toutes les mamelles.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Là je bois mon kawa de début d'après-midi... :love:

Sinon pas grand chose en perspective, toujours chercher pour du taf, imprimer, envoyer des CVs... :/


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Octobre 2004)

Tu bois beaucoup de cafés, je trouve....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

je m'ennuie , je vais me faire un café


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Octobre 2004)

N'oublie pas !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2004)

J'peux recuperer la monnaie ??


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'peux recuperer la monnaie ??



N'oublie pas de la rendre après...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Octobre 2004)

Ben j'ai fais et bu mon café.
Là va falloir bosser.
J'ai pas envie. 
Mais il le faut bien. 
Courage ! On y va.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

grosse mais tres grosse prise de tete
avec la dictée de fiston     

pas moyen , vraiment pas moyen de lui faire rentrer pa pe pi po pu py

marre!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Octobre 2004)

Il tient de sa mère ? 

Oki, je sors !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Il tient de sa mère ?
> 
> Oki, je sors !




grrrrr!!!!!!!     

je te signal frerot que moi j'aime lire  et que personne (mais cela ça se voit  )
m'a appris a ecrire le français , j'ai appris toute seule comme une grande  MOI !!! :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

ça promet !!!     

il vien me voir (je lui ai dit d'ecrire 10 fois chaque mot) et il me dit :

"maman j'ai fini, le stylo est cassé"!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2004)

Je fini ma journée tranquillou, je formate un dernier portable recalcitrant


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

la je prends une pause...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je fini ma journée tranquillou, je formate un dernier portable recalcitrant


Bah, prends pas la peine d'installer Windows dessus ... Si c'est pour le reformatter dans 3 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

là j'arrete un peu .........

je reviens plus tard si possible  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## J-L (6 Octobre 2004)

Ben... là, je redécouvre les forums Mac G que j'avais délaissé depuis longtemps... :love: 

En ce moment, pas beaucoup de boulot, ce qui me laisse le temps de glandouiller sur ce genre de bar virtuel... En attendant la fin du boulot, à 18H30...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2004)

Là j'attends mon heure pour bouler


----------



## poildep (6 Octobre 2004)

moi je me prépare à sortir. Ce sera disco ce, soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vodka.


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

je retourne au taff


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je retourne au taff


ben moi je le quite : ma grande journée c'est pour demain finalement. :hein: ça fait que deux fois que ça change


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je le quite : ma grande journée c'est pour demain finalement. :hein: ça fait que deux fois que ça change


 courage pr demain alors !!! moi j en ai encore pour pas mal de tps...


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2004)

là, je vais me préparer un pti apéral sympa avec une shisha, en attendant ma mie qui va revenir de voyage ce soir


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2004)

Un verre de magnifique nectar blanc.
 Du vin, il parait. et fait par une femme de surcroît.

 Bien mérité après une journée de fou. Le jour des enfants quoi!
 Santé à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un verre de magnifique nectar blanc.
> Du vin, il parait. et fait par une femme de surcroît.
> 
> Bien mérité après une journée de fou. Le jour des enfants quoi!
> Santé à tous.



Santé Madonna ! 

Oui journée de fou terminée ... ouf :sick: ... me voilà épuisée ...

Allons réchauffer la crème de courgettes, le pain est frais et le fromage ramené de montagne par une âme charitable nous attend ... :love:

Bon appétit !


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Allons réchauffer la crème de courgettes, le pain est frais et le fromage ramené de montagne par une âme charitable nous attend ... :love:
> 
> Bon appétit !


 Dis donc on mange souvent bien chez toi...


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Santé Madonna !
> 
> Oui journée de fou terminée ... ouf :sick: ... me voilà épuisée ...
> 
> ...




Arrête, Lorna, arrrêêêêêête !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Là j'attends que cette satanée machine à bouler se débloque... 

je donne le premier coup pis vlà qu'elle se bloque sans raison apparente :mouais: ça va pas ça  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

moi je lis le derniers post tout en j'essayant  de mettre un smyle dans ma signature où  bien entendu je n'y arrive pas  :rose:  :rose: 

pourquoi me fait cela a moi l'informatique moi que je l'aime tellement ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi me fait cela a moi l'informatique moi que je l'aime tellement ?


Mackie ! rend le login de Robertav !


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je lis le derniers post tout en j'essayant  de mettre un smyle dans ma signature où  bien entendu je n'y arrive pas  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> pourquoi me fait cela a moi l'informatique moi que je l'aime tellement ?



Tu dois l'aimer trop fort, c'est pour ça...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc on mange souvent bien chez toi...



Si tu passes à Pau un de ces quatre   

Macmarco ---> promis juré j'referai pu  :rose: mais q'est-ce que c'était bon, surtout le Bordeaux avec le fromage ... :love: ...

quoi ?   

Aaaaah vi j'avais promis  :rose:


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu passes à Pau un de ces quatre
> 
> Macmarco ---> promis juré j'referai pu  :rose: mais q'est-ce que c'était bon, surtout le Bordeaux avec le fromage ... :love: ...
> 
> ...


 
 j'y travaille... vers début décembre c'est ça, non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

je vais arriver a mettre cela  http://jmcgraph.com.free.fr/macg/smileys/roberta.gif un jour ou l'autre.......
promis , je vais utiliser mes tous deniers neurones encore un peu vivantes chez moi
    



merci marco    :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu passes à Pau un de ces quatre
> 
> Macmarco ---> promis juré j'referai pu  :rose: mais q'est-ce que c'était bon, surtout le Bordeaux avec le fromage ... :love: ...
> 
> ...




Ah nooooooooooonnnn !!!! 
Ouiiiinhinhinhihn !!!! 
  

Me dis pas quel bordeaux c'était !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'y travaille... vers début décembre c'est ça, non?


lorna... madonna.. je vais y aller je vais y aller


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'y travaille... vers début décembre c'est ça, non?



Vi week-end du 3 au 5 déc !


----------



## goonie (6 Octobre 2004)

Je vais essayer de me trouver un nouvel avatar


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je vais aller me coucher !!!!!!!!!!*
> :sleep:
> 
> _Bonne nuit à toutes et tous, dormez bien les ami(e)s !_
> ...



t'as vraiment fait la fete hier soir !!!!

se coucher a 21h30 ......PEPERE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je vais aller me coucher !!!!!!!!!!*
> :sleep:
> 
> _Bonne nuit à toutes et tous, dormez bien les ami(e)s !_
> ...


 Mais comment tu fais pour te coucher si tôt   ?
 T'as cassé ta machine?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment tu fais pour te coucher si tôt   ?
> T'as cassé ta machine?



j'allais le dire !!   


dis-donc ça ne te va pas de faire la fête toi !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je vais aller me coucher !!!!!!!!!!*
> :sleep:
> 
> _Bonne nuit à toutes et tous, dormez bien les ami(e)s !_
> ...



Non, rien c'était juste pour faire pareil    :mouais:


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je vais aller me coucher !!!!!!!!!!*
> :sleep:
> 
> _Bonne nuit à toutes et tous, dormez bien les ami(e)s !_
> ...


 j aimerais faire comme toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je vais deconnecter avant que l'homme 
ouvre la fenetre et envoie mon ordi voir les passants en bas

bonne nuit a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## goonie (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais deconnecter avant que l'homme
> ouvre la fenetre et envoie mon ordi voir les passants en bas
> 
> bonne nuit a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit à toi et tout le monde


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi et tout le monde


 idem merci


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais deconnecter avant que l'homme
> ouvre la fenetre et envoie mon ordi voir les passants en bas
> 
> bonne nuit a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 c est bizarre chez moi c est le contraire...


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

j attends que avis aux user's de la nuit soit ouvert


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

bon bah je vais me coucher suis totalement creve, ciao a ts !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

Je suis rentré il y a peu d'un concert de la Campagnie des Musiques à ouïr, comme hier quoi.  
Un régal   Si vous voulez entendre de la musique "vivante"   , allez voir ces trois zigotos. Vous verrez qu'avoir la maîtrise technique n'empêche rien, n'interdit rien mais permet beaucoup.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je vais me reposer :love:

à demain


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

Sinon, le fil des users de la nuit est fermé : y en a encore qui ont été pris en flagrant délit de décalage horaire et la horde verte a sévi   

Et puis, après avoir sévi, ils sont partis se coucher et les users sont restés au trou (je ne sais pas s'ils sont en cellule de dégisement ou ailleurs  )

Ah les modérateurs à la lanterne...


----------



## Grug (7 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ah les modérateurs à la lanterne...


 oh, ça ira


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le fil des users de la nuit est fermé : y en a encore qui ont été pris en flagrant délit de décalage horaire et la horde verte a sévi
> 
> Et puis, après avoir sévi, ils sont partis se coucher et les users sont restés au trou (je ne sais pas s'ils sont en cellule de dégisement ou ailleurs  )
> 
> Ah les modérateurs à la lanterne...


 desole c est en partie de ma faute...


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour les jeunes 

Allez tit dej dans le cornet, zou au boulot apres la tite douche que je suis a la bourre


----------



## elektroseb (7 Octobre 2004)

Salut tout le monde....

Bassman, vas te preparer au lieu de trainer sur Macge, c'est pas possible ça!!!


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tite douche


 j en sors, tt propre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

je attaque allegrement ma troisieme tasse de café

quelq'un en veut?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

je cherche le bon endroit pour decocher le remplissage automatique de la barre adresse dans safari mais je ne trouve pas......quelq'un a une piste a me donner?


----------



## KARL40 (7 Octobre 2004)

Rien de tel, après une journée de boulot, que de repartir avec une nouvelle journée de boulot ! :casse:


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je attaque allegrement ma troisieme tasse de café
> 
> quelq'un en veut?


  je vais en prendre une aussi tiens


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

on y vas pour la ennieme tasse de café

tournée generale, avancez vos tasses !!!!!        :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (7 Octobre 2004)

si c est gentillement propose


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2004)

je vais encore changer de bureau. C'est les chaises musicales cette boite!!!


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de distribuer qq CDB...dont toi juste au dessus   et mes images s'en vont....de mon powerbook sur le serveur de mon agence....


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Je regarde mon calendrier Outlook  
et je me dis que ce n'est pas sérieux d'être là


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pas besoin de calendrier, pour moi, pour arriver à cette lumineuse conclusion._


Je sens comme une pointe d'ironie :mouais:  

C'est ta mauvaise nuit?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

le temp est gris , les travaux du futur tramwey insopportable , je vois que j'ai pleins truc bizar sur mon ordi , les recherches sur le forum restent sans fruits , j'ai encore rien fait dans l'appart....


a part cela la vie est belle mais quelle prise de tete !!!!!!


----------



## goonie (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le temp est gris , les travaux du futur tramwey insopportable , je vois que j'ai pleins truc bizar sur mon ordi , les recherches sur le forum restent sans fruits , j'ai encore rien fait dans l'appart....
> 
> 
> a part cela la vie est belle mais quelle prise de tete !!!!!!


Moi auusi, les travaux du futur tramway me fatigue avec toutes ces rues barrées. Déjà qu'avant, c'était pas ça, maintenant la circulation c'est l'horreur


----------



## Hurrican (7 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas quel bordeaux c'était !


Avec un fromage fort (enfin çà dépend lequel aussi ...), je te conseille plutôt un Pommard, un Maranges ou un Santenay. 
Avec un Comté, ou toute autre variété proche du Gruyère, un Arbois blanc, ou un Chardonnay/Savagnin type Etoile. 
Avec un fromage bleu, l'idéal c'est un Meursault blanc. 
Le Bordeaux va bien avec tout un tas de choses, mais avec le fromage, c'est pas le meilleur !  :love:
Il doit me rester un Cheval-Blanc et  2 Laffitte en grand Bordeaux quand même.  :love:


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

C'est sûr, ici aussi, c'est pas toujours marrant les travaux du tram.

Mais un peu de patience. Vous voulez qu'il se fasse en une nuit?

Et après c'est vraiment chouette.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Moi auusi, les travaux du futur tramway me fatigue avec toutes ces rues barrées. Déjà qu'avant, c'était pas ça, maintenant la circulation c'est l'horreur




sans compter que ils commencent aussi les travaux la nuit
les commerçants ferment boutique 1 par 1
la taxe d'habitation a formement augmenté
et une fois finis les travaux je ne profitera pas (de tt façon y comptais pas le faire  ) je demenagera !!!!


edit ; je oubliais les plus important : le tramwey existait deja en debut du siecle dernier , ils ont fini pour l'enterrer , maintenaint il deterrent et il recommencent,
le chantier a une durée de 3 ans !!!!!

on voit bien que nos chers maires n'ont rien d'autre a faire pour occuper leur temp!!!!


----------



## goonie (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans compter que ils commencent aussi les travaux la nuit
> les commerçants ferment boutique 1 par 1
> la taxe d'habitation a formement augmenté
> et une fois finis les travaux je ne profitera pas (de tt façon y comptais pas le faire  ) je demenagera !!!!


C'était à prévoir, vu que les travaux doivent ne durer qu'un an :mouais: 
C'était pareil pour le tunnel, j'ai vu l'affiche ce matin, travaux débutés depuis Avril 2003  
Binetôt pour circuler, faudra avoir la voiture peinte en orange


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

toujours sur la mise en page...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

touojurs en train de farfouiller le dd

hai hai !!!!quels horreur !!!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adoooooore !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Si tu n'existera pas, Robertu, il fallusse t'inventoy !!!



j'ai encore oublié queslques i n'est pas?

qu'il travaille mal mon traducteur !!!!   :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adoooooore !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Il faut se l'imaginer le dire, avec sa voix suave...  :love: 
_(Je parle de robert avec un av, pas avec un o hein  :hein: )_


----------



## Hurrican (7 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il faut se l'imaginer le dire, avec sa voix suave...  :love:


Gasp :love:

Ma ké y va falloir que yé té rencontre pitite soeur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il faut se l'imaginer le dire, avec sa voix suave...  :love:




tu preferes m'entendre quand je suis enervé?

je te previens, tu vas avoir besoin d'un tres bon traducteur !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Octobre 2004)

Viens me le dire à l'oreille, je t'attends ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

maintenant vite vite un café
la sortie d'ecole approche
les devoirs aussi

j'espere plus de dictée , celle de hier a eté bien suffisante :rose:


----------



## goonie (7 Octobre 2004)

Tu as acheté un nouveau stylo


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Tu as acheté un nouveau stylo




MDR....je vois que quelq'un suive mes journées passionantes!!!  


non , j'ai pas acheté d'autre stylos, j'en ai un stock plein de bic 
par contre j'etais assez furax , il m'a cassé mon agatha r.d. la prada
et celui là on le retrouve plus facilment !!!  


j'espere qu'il a de la lecture ou de math
sa va plus vite et c'est plus facile pour lui


----------



## Hurrican (7 Octobre 2004)

Tu pourrais pas plutôt nous enregistrer une petite chanson.
Et nous mettre çà au téléchargement. :love:


----------



## Macounette (7 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai passé la journée au pieu. J'ai chopé la crève :sleep: D'ailleurs j'y suis encore. 
J'vous laisse j'ai encore une tisane à avaler... beurk.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

Un suppo ?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2004)

hop je rentre du taf


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

maintenant entre 2 post je suis appelé a la cuisine

menu du soir :

poulet a la creme/ champignon avec tagliatelle fait maison 


je promet rien du resulat final mais je peux rajouter quelques assiettes supplementaires a ma table si on porte un bon vin blanc !!!!


----------



## Macounette (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un suppo ?  :love:


J'ai tout ce qu'il faut à la maison. :love: Merci


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant entre 2 post je suis appelé a la cuisine
> 
> menu du soir :
> 
> ...


j'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrive poulette  :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

J'attends la cloture de la bourse de New-York  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la cloture de la bourse de New-York  :sleep:



il fait quoi le dollar aujourd'hui?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

phallus ? c'est quoi ce français ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la cloture de la bourse de New-York  :sleep:



Encore un impatient de connaître les résultats sportifs.  
Tu nous diras qui a gagné   

Et surtout ce qu'il faut penser de l'arbitre.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il fait quoi le dollar aujourd'hui?


1000 post pour Robertav  :love:


----------



## touba (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la cloture de la bourse de New-York  :sleep:



tu dois y faire le mènage ou bien c'est toi qui ferme ? :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens de me connecter... :love:

Je rattrape une journée d'absence sur MacGé 

Whaou! serais-je en train de me sevrer?


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> phallus ? c'est quoi ce français ?



C'est un joli mot, phallus, qu'est-ce qui te va pas, superM ? 

Bon je préfère l'ithyphallique d'Arthur mais enfin :

Mon triste coeur bave à la poupe... 
Mon coeur est plein de caporal ! 
Ils y lancent des jets de soupe, 
Mon triste coeur bave à la poupe... 
Sous les quolibets de la troupe 
Qui lance un rire général, 
Mon triste coeur bave à la poupe, 
Mon coeur est plein de caporal ! 

Ithyphalliques et pioupiesques 
Leurs insultes l'ont dépravé; 
A la vesprée, ils font des fresques 
Ithyphalliques et pioupiesques; 
O flots abracadabrantesques, 
Prenez mon coeur, qu'il soit sauvé ! 
Ithyphalliques et pioupiesques 
Leurs insultes l'ont dépravé ! 

Quand ils auront tari leurs chiques, 
Comment agir, ô coeur volé ? 
Ce seront des refrains bachiques 
Quand ils auront tari leurs chiques ! 
J'aurai des sursauts stomachiques 
Si mon coeur triste est ravalé ! 
Quand ils auront tari leurs chiques 
Comment agir, ô coeur volé ?


----------



## touba (7 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Whaou! serais-je en train de me sevrer?



tu commences à perdre des poils et tes dents poussent ? ouais ! t'es en train de te sevrer... pas de doute ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1000 post pour Robertav  :love:




nan le voila le 1000eme post !!!


heuresement qu'il y a mon super supermoquette qui me tiens le compteur
je ferais quoi sans lui????    :love:  :love:  :love: 

normalment ici a chaque millenaire de post posté 
on veut que on dise quelque chose d'intelligent...

desolé mais pour un post intelligent et surtout bien ecrit  , il faudra se passer de moi

n'est pas roberto?    :love:  :love:  :love: 


ps: zut mon poulet est en train de bruler a cause de vous  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

Je précise qu'il s'agit bien du coeur volé d'Arthur (pas celui de la télé  ) et pas d'une autobiographie vaguement romancée du stalker ou de SMG.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> tu commences à perdre des poils et tes dents poussent ? ouais ! t'es en train de te sevrer... pas de doute ! :mouais:


 Euh  tu me donnes des allures de bête féroce  

Je suis que Modern Thing quoi :love:


----------



## touba (7 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh  tu me donnes des allures de bête féroce
> 
> Je suis que Modern Thing quoi :love:



moi qui ai toujours cru que tu ressemblais à ton avatar ! j'suis déçu...


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> normalment ici a chaque millenaire de post posté
> on veut que on dise quelque chose d'intelligent...



Tous les 1000 posts, c'est peut-être un peu exagéré quand même, moi je mettrai plutôt tous les 10 000.   

(D'ailleurs, je ne désespère pas de finir par en faire un d'intelligent, de post  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> moi qui ai toujours cru que tu ressemblais à ton avatar ! j'suis déçu...


 Nan :love: 

tu peux regarder sur mon profil et tu verras :love: :rateau:


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

je regarde la page http://www.wanadoo.fr/ et je me rends compte que le môsieur tapote sur un iBook...


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le voila le 1000eme post !!!


 felicitations


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan le voila le 1000eme post !!!
> 
> 
> heuresement qu'il y a mon super supermoquette qui me tiens le compteur
> ...



Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

merc i !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

on arrete là quand meme je suis a mon 1002 !!!


----------



## Macounette (7 Octobre 2004)

1000 posts en 2 mois ! ... impressionnant !   bravo !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mon triste coeur bave à la poupe... Comment agir, ô coeur volé



À c½ur et à cris  dans l'Harmonie du soir enfin peut être pas tout à fait mais... :

Voici venir les temps où vibrant sur sa tige
Chaque fleur s'évapore ainsi qu'un encensoir;
Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir;
Valse mélancolique et langoureux vertige!

Chaque fleur s'évapore ainsi qu'un encensoir;
Le violon frémit comme un coeur qu'on afflige;
Valse mélancolique et langoureux vertige!
Le ciel est triste et beau comme un grand reposoir.

Le violon frémit comme un c½ur qu'on afflige,
Un c½ur tendre, qui hait le néant vaste et noir!
Le ciel est triste et beau comme un grand reposoir;
Le soleil s'est noyé dans son sang qui se fige.


Un coeur tendre, qui hait le néant vaste et noir,
Du passé lumineux recueille tout vestige!
Le soleil s'est noyé dans son sang qui se fige...
Ton souvenir en moi luit comme un ostensoir!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> 1000 posts en 2 mois ! ... impressionnant !   bravo !!!!



MacGe à ses Stakhanov !

C'est le post final :
Groupons nous, et demain
La Macgeneration 
Sera le genre humain.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Là je vois un bon thé bien chaud avec une rondelle de citron frais pour tenter de soigner mon sale rhume  :rateau:


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

la je fais rien d'intéressant, par conséquent j'ai décidé de ne pas en parler !


----------



## Spyro (7 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la je fais rien d'intéressant, par conséquent j'ai décidé de ne pas en parler !


Je ne ferai donc aucun commentaire.


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je vois un bon thé bien chaud avec une rondelle de citron frais pour tenter de soigner mon sale rhume  :rateau:


  c est la serie en ce moment


----------



## dude (7 Octobre 2004)

They try to act as a man
Handle things... the best way they can


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ferai donc aucun commentaire.



en tout cas t'es pas venu pour rien


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

J'attends toujours la cloture de New-York depuis le quai d'Orsay. Devant des restes de sushi et un plateau de mangue


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'attends toujours la cloture de New-York depuis le quai d'Orsay. Devant des restes de sushi et un plateau de mangue




'tain ça fait classe... un peu j'me la pète, mais classe !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Avis aux mélopathes de tous poils, aux amateurs compulsifs de Bossa-Nova, de musique militaire, de djambés, de chants corses et j'en passe :
> 
> _*JE VAIS ME COUCHER.*_
> 
> ...





bonne nuit roberto mais.....

tu nous cache pas quelque chose? 
2 soir de suite que tu te couche avec les poules !!!!

et cela depuis les photos de ton copain !!!

avoue que .......sa te donne des idée non???????      


sinon mon cher roberto , je te conseil de ne pas trop rever
fiston 4 dents et demi a justement une demi dent a sortir et......
souvent la nuit sa pousse et........sa fait mail et........

CA PLEURE !!!!!  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 


bonne nuit le perere , dort bien !!!!!    :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ça fait classe... un peu j'me la pète, mais classe !


Juste une question de tournure de phrase   
"J'attends encore quelques minutes dans une salle de réunion squattée en bureau depuis l'incendie pour appuyer sur une bête bouton et c'est pour cela que je suis encore au boulot à attendre que des gens qui ont commencé à travailler cinq heures près moi finissent leur journée. Tout ça devant des reste de riz, de poisson et d'un peu de fruit dans un des quartiers les moins animés de Paris"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 2 soir de suite que tu te couche avec les poules !!!!


Robertav, c'est un peu le but de sa vie


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Encore un impatient de connaître les résultats sportifs.
> Tu nous diras qui a gagné
> 
> Et surtout ce qu'il faut penser de l'arbitre.



ben 

"aux chiottes l'arbitre" non 

ha bon  :rose:


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, c'est un peu le but de sa vie


"et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle à rideaux"


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> tu dois y faire le mènage ou bien c'est toi qui ferme ? :mouais:


 arrêtez en plus j'ai envie de pisser :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :love:  :love:


dis donc toi, encore debout ? allez pipi les dents et au lit  

y'a pas de "j'avais soif" qui tienne


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

Global  Chut, le répète pas mais je crois que je flood :rose:


----------



## Grug (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> "et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle à rideaux"


  mais que va t il bien pouvoir en faire


----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de trouver comment consommer quelquepart dans le bar sans me faire éjecter par mon tas de silicium enrobé de plastique qui attendait que je lui donne à boire du "présentation linéaire" pour tout bien me montrer comment vous causez par là et aux endroits les plus fréquentés, point parce que la phrase elle est finie Du coup virgule parce que j'en avais pas encore mis je suis plus du tout énervé.


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question de tournure de phrase
> "J'attends encore quelques minutes dans une salle de réunion squattée en bureau depuis l'incendie pour appuyer sur une bête bouton et c'est pour cela que je suis encore au boulot à attendre que des gens qui ont commencé à travailler cinq heures près moi finissent leur journée. Tout ça devant des reste de riz, de poisson et d'un peu de fruit dans un des quartiers les moins animés de Paris"


boooap moi j'suis à Rennes et j'ai bouffé du Mac DO, alors tu sais...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de trouver comment consommer quelquepart dans le bar sans me faire éjecter par mon tas de silicium enrobé de plastique qui attendait que je lui donne à boire du "présentation linéaire" pour tout bien me montrer comment vous causez par là et aux endroits les plus fréquentés, point parce que la phrase elle est finie Du coup virgule parce que j'en avais pas encore mis je suis plus du tout énervé.






     


et voila on est pas dans la section tecnique et poutant je comprend rien non plus !!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila on est pas dans la section tecnique et poutant je comprend rien non plus !!!


----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila on est pas dans la section tecnique et poutant je comprend rien non plus !!!



Euh, rien ! je voulais absolument participer    Et mon ordi voulait pas    
Après jétais content d'avoir trouvé pour afficher sans planter


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



bien voila un autre truc que je comprend pas et aussi quand tu fais


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

Au secours !


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au secours !




Je t'aiderai bien mais là je viens de publier alors c'est la fin de ma journée de travail.

_allez, encore un peu de cette succumlente mangue et ciao la compagnie_


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
 :mouais: 
 :mouais: 
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
 :mouais: 
 :mouais: 
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2004)




----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2004)

(G pas)



euh, le H on fait comment ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Bon, vais dormir moah, ce rhume m'a vidée :rateau: :sleep:

bye tout le monde et à demain


----------



## Spyro (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien voila un autre truc que je comprend pas et aussi quand tu fais


Il essaie de jouer à Tetris





			
				monoeil a dit:
			
		

> euh, le H on fait comment ?


On l'allume et on aspire la fumée par la bouche.


----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2004)

Rhhhhaaa. Evidemment, j'y avais pensé. Grillé ! 
Je me disais aussi, dans l'oreille ça fait un peu mal.


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

J'essaye de pas trop flooder pour une fois ...


----------



## steinway (8 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de pas trop flooder pour une fois ...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Ben quoi c'est vrai !!!


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2004)

même que je l'aide


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

The dynamic duo !!!


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2004)

starsky et hutch


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Batman et Robin plutôt


----------



## steinway (8 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Batman et Robin plutôt


 vs faites quoi a une heure si tardive sur MacGe ?


----------



## goonie (8 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai passé la journée au pieu. J'ai chopé la crève :sleep: D'ailleurs j'y suis encore.
> J'vous laisse j'ai encore une tisane à avaler... beurk.


Bon rétablissement Macounette, un peu de lecture sur le bar te fera le plus grand bien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

je viens de terminer un café sans sucrette ......brrrrrr.......
c'est normal qu'il est un peu amer?   


macounette soigne toi bien   
moi j'ai eu la chance, 2 jours de temperarure et rien d'autre 

avec un bon livre de nicole de buron , tu sera vite guerie !!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iTof (8 Octobre 2004)

de qui ? de Nicole de Buronzan ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec un bon livre de nicole de buron , tu sera vite guerie !!


Rien que cette perspective m'évite de tomber malade !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

pour vous donner une idée de cette femme formidable voila

http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/171-0338385-1603424

et a lire pour le malades "Docteur, puis-je vous voir... avant six mois ? "


rire garanti!!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> de qui ? de Nicole de Buronzan ?



L'homme de l'intérieur de lui même, il peut atteindre sa pensé ou bien c'est également fermé pour lui mais alors comment fait-il pour dire ces phrases ?

Pas bien réveillé, c'est clair


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

je remarque émerveillé qu'en postant une connerie dans_Réagissez_ on m'a boullé 2 fois


----------



## semac (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je remarque émerveillé qu'en postant une connerie dans_Réagissez_ on m'a boullé 2 fois



ouuuuu bah j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2004)

fini a 1h du mat, couché à 3h30 levé 7h30 au boulot à 9h30... Fatigué :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> fini a 1h du mat, couché à 3h30 levé 7h30 au boulot à 9h30... Fatigué :sleep:


ben dis-donc ton projet semble avancer


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben dis-donc ton projet semble avancer



c'était même pas sur mon projet. Mais je m'y mets ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

je viens de rentrer et de me changer

un cretin , pressé surement  et qui doit pas savoir que en ville on roule a 30km/h et que on restecte et le feux rouge et les passages pietons, vient de me renverser  

fiston n'a rien , moi non plus mais  bonjour la belle frayeur !!!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentrer et de me changer
> 
> un cretin , pressé surement  et qui doit pas savoir que en ville on roule a 30km/h et que on restecte et le feux rouge et les passages pietons, vient de me renverser
> 
> fiston n'a rien , moi non plus mais  bonjour la belle frayeur !!!



Le gros c*n


----------



## KARL40 (8 Octobre 2004)

Excédé, stressé, fatigué, lassé et blasé !
Je pense à Morrissey et à sa chanson "everyday is like sunday" ...

Je vais aller bouffer et acheter Libé ... Les malheurs des autres vont surement remettre mes angoisses à leurs justes places ...

Autant les gens heureux me font chier (merci REISER), autant les gens (plus) malheureux me remontent le moral ....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Aïe.
> *J'aime pas ça...*
> ...




roberto non j'ai rien , t'inquiete 

moi je suis tombé , fiston lui aussi mais sous le coup de ma poussé
j'ai juste une main un peu gratiné, rien de plus

oui le cretin s'est arreté (pas le choix ou me rouler dessus)
il m'a "gentillement" demandé si sa m'arrive de regarder quand je traverse une rue!!

ben non, je ne regarde pas forcement quand je traverse sur un  passage pieton avec feu vert pour les pietons !!!!


une dame a gentillement aidé fiston a se relever , je la connais pas mais je la croise souvent , elle doit habiter dans les parages

enfin non, j'ai pas pris le num de plaque .....tiens j'aurais du , comme cela il aurait payé le pressing de ma veste !!


----------



## turnover (8 Octobre 2004)

Croyais que ct 50km/h en ville à part les zone scolaires, hospitalières, ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Croyais que ct 50km/h en ville à part les zone scolaires, hospitalières, ...



ben j'habite en zone scolaire , des plus en centre ville , donc 30 obligatoire!!


----------



## goonie (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui le cretin s'est arreté (pas le choix ou me rouler dessus)
> il m'a "gentillement" demandé si sa m'arrive de regarder quand je traverse une rue!!


Le principal, c'est que toi et ton fils allez bien.  

Par contre, le crétin devrait savoir que dans le code de la route les piétons ont priorité et surtout à proximité des passages cloutés 
Et lui pendant ce temps, il regardait quoi


----------



## turnover (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben j'habite en zone scolaire , des plus en centre ville , donc 30 obligatoire!!


Ah ok    Ben tant mieux que tu n'est rien. Et il a osé te demander si tu avais regardé avant de passer alors que TON feu est vert ... Quel c.. !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok    Ben tant mieux que tu n'est rien. Et il a osé te demander si tu avais regardé avant de passer alors que TON feu est vert ... Quel c.. !!



ben il a eu la chance de m'avoir tres affrayé et que j'ai pas reagit parce que 
quand je suis en colere on a interet a m'avoir par telephone et pas en face

mon feu etant vert, le sien etait donc rouge 


qui veut bien m'offrier un café???    :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon feu etant vert, le sien etait donc rouge


Seulement si il venait d'en face. Si il venait d'une rue parallèle à ton trottoir il avait la même couleur de feu que toi (enfin dans un carrefour normal).

_Sinon, tu es sûre de ne pas avoir besoin de te faire palper pour voir si tu n'as rien de cassé ? [mode supermoquette off]  _


----------



## Lio70 (8 Octobre 2004)

Avale donc ce capuccino pour te remettre!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Sinon, tu es sûre de ne pas avoir besoin de te faire palper pour voir si tu n'as rien de cassé ? [mode supermoquette off]  _





on parie que dans l'aprem il y va avoir beaucoup du monde qui ont une vocation dans la medicine??????       


merci lio  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## steinway (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je remarque émerveillé qu'en postant une connerie dans_Réagissez_ on m'a boullé 2 fois


  4444 postes, bravo !!! j ai voulu faire tourner ta boule a facettes mais j ai pas pu...


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Octobre 2004)

Je fais juste..............passer......


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2004)

Je me demande où a bien pu passer TheBig...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je fais juste..............passer......




  Hey dites-donc vous !!!   vous pouvez pas regarder où vous allez quand vous ne faites que passer ????   c'est fou ça ??? mais où allons-nous !!???


 

 

   

PS pour Robertav : j'ai eu une grosse frayeur comme ça un jour, un passage clouté peu avant un feu (qui était rouge) une voiture me laisse passer MAIS un _connard*_ en 205 tunning double la voiture (qui me laissait passer)  biensû^r cette 205 arriavit trsè vite, le conducteur  me voit au dernier moment, pile (genre grooos freinage très bruyant), et s'arrête à 10 cm de la tête de ma fille dans la poussette !!!   

il a eu droit à une diablotine en colère pour de vrai là !   
J'avais les jambes en coton après ! 

* = salutation ou politesse béarnaise ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * = salutation ou politesse béarnaise ...



Dans mes bras !   

Bon il vient ce livreur que je puisse bosser ?????


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !



Naaaaan j'aime pô les moustachus ... 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon il vient ce livreur que je puisse bosser ?????



 Ah finalement les suédoises, tu les fais livrer ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !
> 
> Bon il vient ce livreur que je puisse bosser ?????




t'as peur qu'il vient a 18 h ,  l'heure de partir justement et devoir ramener chez toi le boulot ???

appelle vite la police et demande un "avis de recherche"


----------



## Hurrican (8 Octobre 2004)

Pfff ... 
Content que ton fiston et toi n'ayez rien Robertav. 
Bon, allez, je bois mon café, et je file installer le nouveau Raid5 chez le client.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pfff ...
> Content que ton fiston et toi n'ayez rien Robertav.
> Bon, allez, je bois mon café, et je file installer le nouveau Raid5 chez le client.




merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

j'ai decidé d'etre gentille, donc je te demanderai pas
c'est quoi un Raid5


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah finalement les suédoises, tu les fais livrer ?



(mode oui effectivement  on) L'histoire ne dit pas si elles sont filtrées à l'entrée :mouais: (mode oui effectivement  off)


----------



## touba (8 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode oui effectivement  on) L'histoire ne dit pas si elles sont filtrées à l'entrée :mouais: (mode oui effectivement  off)



nan les suédoises c'est sans filtre...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah finalement les suédoises, tu les fais livrer ?


$
Mdr ! c'est fragile ces choses-là 
non j'attend une trousse de secours HF, sinon le labo est bloqué


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> nan les suédoises c'est sans filtre...



Forcément, certaines choses sont inéluctables    :mouais:     


PS: merci  excellent retour


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon il vient ce livreur que je puisse bosser ?????


Ils ont bon dos (il le faut tu me diras ) les livreurs, tiens!


----------



## sylko (8 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Le principal, c'est que toi et ton fils allez bien.
> 
> Par contre, le crétin devrait savoir que dans le code de la route les piétons ont priorité et surtout à proximité des passages cloutés
> Et lui pendant ce temps, il regardait quoi


La France, n'est pas la Suisse. 

J'ai encore pu le constater lors de mes dernières vacances. Les piétons se demandent pourquoi tu t'arrêtes, pour les laisser passer et ceux qui te suivent abusent de leur klaxon, pour manifester leur mécontentement.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont bon dos (il le faut tu me diras ) les livreurs, tiens!


Bah pourtant je leur avais dit que s'ils n'arrivaient j'irais chez eux chercher  le truc moi-même    c'est que la il y a des échantillons qui se dissolvent un peu trop


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La France, n'est pas la Suisse.



Ca va ou bien?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca va ou bien?



Il faut le tester  tranquillement les lapalissades importées, c'est ça façon de s'échauffer


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut le tester  tranquillement les lapalissades importées, c'est ça façon de s'échauffer



  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Je parlais du truisme de Sylko


----------



## Spyro (8 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Les piétons se demandent pourquoi tu t'arrêtes, pour les laisser passer et ceux qui te suivent abusent de leur klaxon, pour manifester leur mécontentement.


Et je ne te parle pas de ceux qui tournent sans le clignotant, parce que tu comprends un piéton ça a pas besoin de savoir si tu tournes pour traverser dans les clous. De tout façon c'est pas censé traverser un piéton, tu l'auras remarqué.   


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du truisme de Sylko


Voui mais en des termes incompréhensibles.
Et la truie c'est pas Sylko, c'est l'ancien avatar de Modern


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et la truie c'est pas Sylko, c'est l'ancien avatar de Modern



Voui aussi, m'enfin non !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

Il fait beau et chaud
Je torche un dossier de m...
Et je file dévaliser la Fnac de Marseille...
Ma liste de CD à acheter commence à être longue  

J'irais en moto, la visiére bien ouverte
Pour me ventiler les neurones...  

Vous pensez qu'il ont des iPods en stock à la Fnac...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de lire le reste du texte de ta signature


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

la j'attend le retour du guerrier ecolier  


les devoir je vais donc bientot attaquer !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2004)

je tente désespérément de rester réveillé... :sleep:


----------



## piro (8 Octobre 2004)

j attends la fin de journee avec impatience
j ai plein de choses a faire ce week end


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

je decroche.......@+ tard !!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (8 Octobre 2004)

je lis vos post, et j'adore ça sent bon la bonne humeur et surtout le week-end qui engendre la bonne humeur d'ailleurs !!     :love:


----------



## iTof (8 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je lis vos post, et j'adore ça sent bon la bonne humeur et surtout le week-end qui engendre la bonne humeur d'ailleurs !!     :love:


 disait-il avec sa bouille toute verte...


----------



## iTof (8 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande où a bien pu passer TheBig...


 Normalement, c'était le fayot d'Or ajd... peut-être que ce soir il en parlera...


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Octobre 2004)

J'fais juste.....repasser....  


Non SM, pas la peine de me ramener ta cargaison de chemises....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

Là je me prépare pour l'apéro :love:

en attendant je poste un peu


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Je traine un peu en postant de-ci de-là ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je traine un peu en postant de-ci de-là ...


 Floodeur  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur  :love:




Qui moi ? Non j'essaye juste d'être à ton niveau ... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui moi ? Non j'essaye juste d'être à ton niveau ... :love:


 MDR    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> MDR    :love:




Quoi ? Ch'uis pas crédible ?     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

tu m'fais envie

[edit] je parlais a roberto mais manifestement le gars d'en dessous m'inquiète


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

apres les devoirs tres ipassionants de fiston  :mouais: 
me voilà en train d'en attaquer un'autre :

CUISINE

veau sauté , salade verte , chips .....point !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres les devoirs tres ipassionants de fiston  :mouais:
> me voilà en train d'en attaquer un'autre :
> 
> CUISINE
> ...


 :mouais: 
chips ? 
 :mouais: 
pourquoi pas sauter* le veau, le déglacer au vin blanc avec des oignons, brunir un peu de farine puis le napper de crème et le couvrir de ciboulettes ? servi avec des nouilles ?  :love:

*non rien


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> chips ?
> :mouais:
> pourquoi pas sauter* le veau, le déglacer au vin blanc avec des oignons, brunir un peu de farine puis le napper de crème et le couvrir de ciboulettes ? servi avec des nouilles ?  :love:
> ...


 Tu m'invites à souper SM? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'invites à souper SM? :love:


no prob, emincé de veau à la zürichoise qu'on dit ici  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2004)

ah ??? c'est pas quicksoup' pour toi ce soir SM ???


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ??? c'est pas quicksoup' pour toi ce soir SM ???


houla failli oublié, je vais faire bouillir l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas sauter* le veau, le déglacer au vin blanc avec des oignons, brunir



jusqu'a  la je suis arrivé.......puis je dis stop , salade et chips


----------



## semac (8 Octobre 2004)

là je pianote sur macg en écoutant la chronique de stéphane guillon sur C+ en fond sonore


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

là ? je ne passe pas mon temps à pister amok pour commenter ses posts en espérant être drôle


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Là, je m'assure que mes droits d'auteur sont respectés.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Je regarde la télé ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je m'assure que mes droits d'auteur sont respectés.


Là je fais le doryphore sur le post de doc pour voir comment c'est d'être chiant de jouer le parasite


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais le doryphore sur le post de doc pour voir comment c'est d'être chiant de jouer le parasite



Jamais je n'aurais cru devoir me plaindre d'avoir un homme sur le dos, mais là, c'est insoutenable.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Jamais je n'aurais cru devoir me plaindre d'avoir un homme sur le dos, mais là, c'est insoutenable.


au bout de deux posts? imagine des centaines alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au bout de deux ? imagine des centaines alors ?



Des centaines ? Personne ne mérite de subir ça !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Des centaines ? Personne ne mérite de subir ça !


Bah ! tu nies un bout coup et c'est reparti pour cent de plus !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Là tout de suite ? J'organise un safari. J'ai besoin d'une peau de bête pour l'hiver. :mouais:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite ? J'organise un safari. J'ai besoin d'une peau de bête pour l'hiver. :mouais:  :love:


y en a plein des dociles par ici, suffit d'un appat


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

la  je viens de me casser les yeux a cause de docEvil ou
plutôt de son avatar  

je ne voit que un carré noir légèrement bleuâtre

c'est normal?


j'ai monté la couleur et la luminosité mais rien ne change


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y en a plein des dociles par ici, suffit d'un appat



Ah, pour ça j'ai mon truc : je chasse au loup. C'est une vieille technique (surtout que le loup n'est plus tout jeune), mais ça ne rate pas. Ça mord à tous les coups !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la  je viens de me casser les yeux a cause de docEvil ou
> plutôt de son avatar
> 
> je ne voit que un carré noir légèrement bleuâtre
> ...



ah faut un peu de produit de vitre sur ton écran !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, pour ça j'ai mon truc : je chasse au loup. C'est une vieille technique (surtout que le loup n'est plus tout jeune), mais ça ne rate pas. Ça mord à tous les coups !


c'est un peu vache, avec ses nouvelles fréquentations le loup est très occupé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah faut un peu de produit de vitre sur ton écran !





pffffffff......deja fait !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal ?



Oui c'est normal. C'est conceptuel. Durand va en parler dans "Campus" la semaine prochaine. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu vache, avec ses nouvelles fréquentations le loup est très occupé



Le loup, c'est comme le Mickey des manèges pour enfants, tu l'attrapes par la queue et tu gagnes un tour gratuit.


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

Grand jeu , comme on dit au Mahjong.

 Et on compte les points comment?


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grand jeu , comme on dit au Mahjong.
> 
> Et on compte les points comment?


 quand on aime on ne compte pas


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2004)

Et puis on a pas dit que c'etait facile d'y jouer


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

moi non plus...


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on a pas dit que c'etait facile d'y jouer


 jamais !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on a pas dit que c'etait facile d'y jouer



C'est comme jouer au Santini (confère les Guignols de l'info) on se casse toujours les dents sur ce qui semble évident


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2004)

Le santini c'est dur ca


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2004)

La menant ??? Je prend le temps de poster sur macgé, ce que je n'ai pas fait depuis un moment.

D'ailleurs y'a pas trop de monde et ca fait du bien, enfin un rythme cool


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La menant ??? Je prend le temps de poster sur macgé, ce que je n'ai pas fait depuis un moment.
> 
> D'ailleurs y'a pas trop de monde et ca fait du bien, enfin un rythme cool



Pas trop de sujets à suivre  Un petit café ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2004)

je bois pas de café  mais merci


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop de sujets à suivre  Un petit café ?


 On peut boire autre chose aussi? 
 Je choisis plutôt une vodka red bull.


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2004)

la ca me botte plus madonna 

J'vais me manger un carré de chocolat tient :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2004)

Voila qui est en train : Je mange mon carré de chocolat sur la musique d'Aina (opera metal) avec l'excellentissime ballade au titre qui fait rêver : serenpidity


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On peut boire autre chose aussi?
> Je choisis plutôt une vodka red bull.



Comme tu veux 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'vais me manger un carré de chocolat tient :love:



Bonne idée, avec mon café ce sera parfait


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

j'ai préparé le breuvage.


----------



## pixelemon (8 Octobre 2004)

j'adôôôôôre la vodka redbull 

je vais me faire un piti stick vert pour accompagner ce doux (trop doux) breuvage


----------



## benjamin (8 Octobre 2004)

Je regarde les stats et m'aperçois que c'est le sujet le plus lu de tous les forums (y ai-je déjà posté). Ce qui ne m'étonne pas tant que ça, remarque.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde les stats et m'aperçois que c'est le sujet le plus lu de tous les forums.



Tu veux dire que c'est le plus visité, non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'adôôôôôre la vodka redbull
> 
> je vais me faire un piti stick vert pour accompagner ce doux (trop doux) breuvage


 Moi j'aime bien tout ce qui ce boit :love:


je revisn de l'apéro :love: :love: :love:


----------



## benjamin (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que c'est le plus visité, non ?



Vi. Mais arrête de me poursuivre comme ça dans les forums, ça va finir par être gênant :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je revisn de l'apéro :love: :love: :love:



Sans rire ? Raconte-nous ça ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Vi. Mais arrête de me poursuivre comme ça dans les forums, ça va finir par être gênant :rateau:



Ça va finir par se voir, tu as raison.  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire ? Raconte-nous ça ?   :love:


 Plein de petits soifs, c tout :love: :love: :love: (heureusement que je connais le clavier par coeur :love: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça va finir par se voir, tu as raison.  :love:



C'est vrai que là franchement ça commence à se voir


----------



## pixelemon (8 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plein de petits soifs, c tout :love: :love: :love: (heureusement que je connais le clavier par coeur :love: )



heureusement que le mien s'allume  pasque je suis comme le saumon....
 :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

bon, bye tout le monde, vais aller faire un gentil p'tit dodo :love:


journée chargée demain :love:


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai préparé le breuvage.



Ah, tu sais faire les philtres ?   

Moi j'attends minuit pour filer des pains de glace.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que le mien s'allume  pasque je suis comme le saumon....
> :rateau:


 t'imagine même pas :love:


----------



## pixelemon (8 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> t'imagine même pas :love:





  :love: mon imagination est comme moi, sans limites  :love:


----------



## benjamin (8 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> t'imagine même pas :love:



Modern__Thing, c'est 12 smileys :love: par jour. 87 par semaine. 336 par mois. Et beaucoup plus en tout.
Va falloir faire quelque chose, hein :love: :rateau:


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Modern__Thing, c'est 12 smileys :love: par jour. 87 par semaine. 336 par mois. Et beaucoup plus en tout.
> Va falloir faire quelque chose, hein :love: :rateau:


 

 Big Brother s'appelait donc Benjamin!


----------



## pixelemon (8 Octobre 2004)

si modernthing est une jeune femme et qu'il faut faire la cour je suis ok, on peut même lancer un thread de sérénade, si c'est un homme Madonna s'en charge ? 

quoi qu'il se passe on vous met un petit de côté


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

'tain !! il est 2 h et je suis encore là à lire vos conneries... :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Modern__Thing, c'est 12 smileys :love: par jour. 87 par semaine. 336 par mois. Et beaucoup plus en tout.
> Va falloir faire quelque chose, hein :love: :rateau:


 C'est sympa non? :love:



sinon là petite insomnie :mouais: alors j'en profite pour poster


----------



## ginette107 (9 Octobre 2004)

petit déjeuner avant de partir pour un petit week-end bucolique, avec une petite fête entre amis bref que du bonheur en perspective! :love: 
re bon week -end à vous (_déjà dit ds les users de l'aurore_ )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

moi je traine ici , dans l'appart , je bois du café
je me demande si aujourd'hui je vais sortir :
il fait moche , gris  pluie et froid


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai que le temps n'est pas gégène. Allez dire bonjour à Capucine ça mettra un peu de soleil


----------



## Macounette (9 Octobre 2004)

Ici il fait plus bô que prévu :love: après le méga-orage de cette nuit. On en est à 20°C en journée, à croire que l'été a décidé de ne pas partir... c'est beau la Suisse :love:

Et moi je bois mon chtit café, et je vous lis :love: bonne journée à tous !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On peut boire autre chose aussi?
> Je choisis plutôt une vodka red bull.



Slurp, tu vas a Pau en décembre ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Je m'ennuie un peu mais je suis aussi fatigué


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça va finir par se voir, tu as raison.  :love:


Comment tu veux que je bosse sérieusement avec des posts pareils ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Vi. Mais arrête de me poursuivre comme ça dans les forums, ça va finir par être gênant :rateau:



Mdr !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mdr !



t'es en forme toi aujourd'hui !!!!   

tu as pas de rapport ce w.e. ?????     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es en forme toi aujourd'hui !!!!
> 
> tu as pas de rapport ce w.e. ?????     :love:



Non je m'accorde un dimanche partiel, donc ce soir c'est clubbing  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je suis bien tranquille 

fifille a un festival theatral

fiston sur l'ordi en train d'apprendre la lecture mais je dois constamment le surveiller ,
il sait pas comment ça fait mais le site de poildep apparait par magie !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Moi là, je regarde les pyrénées ensoleillées, j'admire un p'tit diablotin qui sautille ...je mets à jour "l'organigramme couplesque" de Macg (D n'est plus avec A mais avec B !!!!)  et je crois que je vais changer les statistiques de Macg ...:

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'admire un p'tit diablotin qui sautille ... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



j'ai rien fait, juste un tout bete copié/collé   :rose:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...je mets à jour "l'organigramme couplesque" de Macg (D n'est plus avec A mais avec B !!!!)


 :mouais: 

c'est quoi ? y a un forum échangiste?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien fait, juste un tout bete copié/collé   :rose:  :rose:



C'est toi qui l'as trouvé !


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> c'est quoi ? y a un forum échangiste?



    :bebe:


----------



## benjamin (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...je mets à jour "l'organigramme couplesque" de Macg (D n'est plus avec A mais avec B !!!!)



Tu m'envoies ça après. J'aime pas découvrir tout neuf mois après les autres. :modo:  :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là, je regarde les pyrénées ensoleillées, j'admire un p'tit diablotin qui sautille ...je mets à jour "l'organigramme couplesque" de Macg (D n'est plus avec A mais avec B !!!!)  et je crois que je vais changer les statistiques de Macg ...:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Et F couche toujours avec P   mais rendra bientot une visite à K, à G et peut ê^t^rê à M


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

moi je m'ennuie donc je propose a supermoquette de lui
faire du nettoyage dans son agenda secrete.....


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2004)

Je prépare du bon poisson au court bouillon 
avec une petit kriek bécasse pour patienter.... 
coucou Angie M


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'envoies ça après. J'aime pas découvrir tout neuf mois après les autres. :modo:  :rose:



Je ne comprends pas _tout_, tu sais,  mais il y à quelques indices qui traînent par là ...



			
				un administrateur dont respecte l'anonymat a dit:
			
		

> Vi. Mais arrête de me poursuivre comme ça dans les forums, ça va finir par être gênant





			
				un docteur démon a dit:
			
		

> Ça va finir par se voir, tu as raison.  :love:







Il ne me reste plus que quelques centaines de posts à éplucher afin de dévoiler toutes ses idylles !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'ennuie donc je propose a supermoquette de lui
> faire du nettoyage dans son agenda secrete.....


Tu sais qu'il n'y a que toi dans ma vie  :love: 

*T'as noté Lorna ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas _tout_, tu sais,  mais il y à quelques indices qui traînent par là ...



Effectivement


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2004)

:hein: c'est devenu le RDV des initiés ici   

Le Dallas de MAcgé     

Moi qui poste pas beaucoup comment je fais pour decoder tous ces messages secrets hein ?    

 Bon week-end mes petits JR et Sue Helen d'amour  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :hein: c'est devenu le RDV des initiés ici
> 
> Le Dallas de MAcgé
> 
> ...



Ben attend que Lorna nous finisse cette FAQ


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

moi j'ai pas de secret, donc pas la peine de tenir un cahier pour moi !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas de secret, donc pas la peine de tenir un cahier pour moi !!!!


Menteuse !  :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Octobre 2004)

ce soir, c'est soirée cassoulet ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

Dire que je n'ai jamais mangé de cassoulet ! la honte !


----------



## poildep (9 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je n'ai jamais mangé de cassoulet ! la honte !


 moi non plus, pas du vrai. Ce soir est une sorte de dépucelage !


----------



## anntraxh (9 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus, pas du vrai. Ce soir est une sorte de dépucelage !



héhé ... l'a l'air bon, le cassoulet !


----------



## poildep (9 Octobre 2004)

arrête ! Je bave !     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

:mouais: 

Otez moi d'un doute  :mouais: 

C'est quoi ce liquide au dessus ?  :mouais:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Otez moi d'un doute  :mouais:
> 
> C'est quoi ce liquide au dessus ?  :mouais:


pfff ... jaloux ! 
 
c'est du bouillon plein d'ail et d'herbes !   


ça doit encore mijoter une petite demie heure au four avec du confit de canard ...


----------



## poildep (9 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ça doit encore mijoter une petite demie heure au four avec du confit de canard ...


ça y'est, j'ai mouillé mon caleçon ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Octobre 2004)

'tain vous me donnez faim là !!! :love:


----------



## touba (9 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 'tain vous me donnez faim là !!! :love:



la table est mise ?


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Moi je regardes des infos un peu partout pr me décider ...
iBook G4 ou pas iBook G4 ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> pfff ... jaloux !
> 
> c'est du bouillon plein d'ail et d'herbes !
> 
> ...









 Poildep il faudrait créer un smiley pour l'occasion   ce n'est vraiment ça  :mouais:


----------



## touba (9 Octobre 2004)

fubiz a dit:
			
		

> Moi je regardes des infos un peu partout pr me décider ...
> iBook G4 ou pas iBook G4 ?



si c'est pas un iBook G4 c'est quoi ?
et puis si tu suis les prédictions de ta signature c'est un iBook G4 que tu vas avoir...  

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

moi je vais tuer les gamins qui s'amusent a faire sonner ma sonnette !!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

à la place de la sonnette, tu mets la queue d'un Pitbull : ils sonneront plus


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais tuer les gamins qui s'amusent a faire sonner ma sonnette !!!!





Oups


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

j'ai peur de chien mais quand j'allais me promener avec  un shar-pei
crois moi que jamais je me suis promené en autant de  tranqullité !!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Octobre 2004)

là maintenant, j'ai encore et toujours la flemme de bosser pour cause de lendemain de fête avec le cerveau en bouilli ou legerement grillé...  :hein:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

là je ma(c)muse au Bar MacG et j'écoute cette p.....n de pluie tomber


----------



## piro (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais tuer les gamins qui s'amusent a faire sonner ma sonnette !!!!


prepare toi avant d ouvrir la porte en ralant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> prepare toi avant d ouvrir la porte en ralant




sans aller jusq'au meurtre , si demain il recomencent ça sera
un seau d'eau glacé qu'ils vont recevoir sur leur tetes blondes!!!


----------



## poildep (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Poildep il faudrait créer un smiley pour l'occasion


Pas le temps  là je commence à me préparer pour y aller. Je n'en peux plus ! J'ai jeûné pendant trois jours pour apprécier pleinement ce cassoulet de légende !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, c'est soirée cassoulet ! :love:






Alors là en voilà un privilégié ! 

Bonne soirée cassoulet à tous les deux ... il a l'air de "déchirer" ton cassoulet Anne ... tu pourrais m'en faire une version sans viande ?   

  

Bon il me reste encore 829 254 posts à éplucher, je dois rendre un rapport demain au chef,  :hein: j'ai pas fini moi !


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée cassoulet à tous les deux ... il a l'air de "déchirer" ton cassoulet Anne ... tu pourrais m'en faire une version sans viande ?



Tu veux sans doute parler de flageolets ? Parce que sans viande je ne vois pas ce qui va rester d'autre hein !!    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux sans doute parler de flageolets ? Parce que sans viande je ne vois pas ce qui va rester d'autre hein !!    :rateau:




et la sauce tu en fais quoi?????


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux sans doute parler de flageolets ? Parce que sans viande je ne vois pas ce qui va rester d'autre hein !!    :rateau:



J'aime lancer des défis ...   

Et élaborer un cassoulet sans viande ... c'est un peu comme ... un très, très, très gros défi


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la sauce tu en fais quoi?????



C'est la viande qui va donner tout le goût, et la graisse (d'oie ou canard, là c'est canard je pense), sans tout ça te resteras plus qu'un vulgaire bouillon !!


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'aime lancer des défis ...
> 
> Et élaborer un cassoulet sans viande ... c'est un peu comme ... un très, très, très gros défi


Oui, comme le petit salé aux lentilles... Sans petit salé !!  :mouais:    

_Avec des M&Ms ça doit être délicieux aussi._  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, comme le petit salé aux lentilles... Sans petit salé !!  :mouais:
> 
> _Avec des M&Ms ça doit être délicieux aussi._  :rateau:



OOOh oui j'aime bien les maîtres nageurs !!! :love: ...

Quoi ?   tu parlais pas de ça ? oups ...  :rose: 

Du magret au pêche sans magret, ben tu manges que des pêches ...  :mouais: 

(mais bon y'en à pleins d'autres plats et très très bons !  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

pour le plaisir des vegetariens 

http://www.cuisine-vegetarienne.com/
http://gastronomie.philagora.org/menu-vegetarien/


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Octobre 2004)

Je tente sans succès de faire tomber le poste de télévision quand j'apprends que Titanic va bientôt passer à la télé


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (mais bon y'en à pleins d'autres plats et très très bons !  )



Je sais bien tout cela, et heureusement encore que c'est bon. 
Mais ce qui fait aussi certains plats, comme le cassoulet entre autres, c'est la viande qu'on y rajoute, sans viande ce n'est plus un cassoulet, c'est tout.

Enfin bon, je ne veux pas non plus ouvrir un débat sur végétariens pour/contre hein.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce qui fait aussi certains plats, comme le cassoulet entre autres, c'est la viande qu'on y rajoute, sans viande ce n'est plus un cassoulet, c'est tout.



Ah mais je sais, c'est pour ça justement que je lui demandais (pour rire tu vois ... : (ou pour faire la "chieuse"  suivant les points de vue   )... un cassoulet sans viande ben oui c'est plus un cassoulet, mais puréééée qu'il a l'air bon son cassoulet ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (mais bon y'en à pleins d'autres plats et très très bons !  )



Bon alors pour moi ce sera : une salade verte, sans salade avec uniquement des cuisses de poulets


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je sais, c'est pour ça justement que je lui demandais (pour rire tu vois ... : (ou pour faire la "chieuse"  suivant les points de vue   )... un cassoulet sans viande ben oui c'est plus un cassoulet, mais puréééée qu'il a l'air bon son cassoulet ! :love:



Et dire que ça ne te fait même pas te pourlècher les babines de voir ce cassoulet, c'est pas humain    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors pour moi ce sera : une salade verte, sans salade avec uniquement des cuisses de poulets



Je vois que nous avons le même humour!  

genre de remarque à faire dans un restaurant, le serveur (ou la serveuse) devrait apprécier ! 

N'empêche une fois à Paris, je commande une salade ... ben elle était pas végétarienne la salade vu le nombre de bébêtes vertes qui se cachaient dessous !  :mouais: 

PS : holalala, il fait presque nuit ...(déjà)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je sais, c'est pour ça justement que je lui demandais (pour rire tu vois ... : (ou pour faire la "chieuse"  suivant les points de vue   )... un cassoulet sans viande ben oui c'est plus un cassoulet, mais puréééée qu'il a l'air bon son cassoulet ! :love:



Le père, le fils et le Saint Esprit vont/va se retourner dans leur/sa tombe.


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je sais, c'est pour ça justement que je lui demandais (pour rire tu vois ... : (ou pour faire la "chieuse"  suivant les points de vue   )... un cassoulet sans viande ben oui c'est plus un cassoulet, mais puréééée qu'il a l'air bon son cassoulet ! :love:


De l'humour végétarien en quelques sortes ? :bebe:

Bon ben c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai faim, alors bonap Ann et Poil, régalez vous bien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le père, le fils et le Saint Esprit vont/va se retourner dans leur/sa tombe.



Il faut aussi faire appel aux anges ou aux archanges  En parlant de ça... ça tombe un ange ? Non, je dis ça parce qu'il faudrait des ailes avec la cuisse.


----------



## monoeil (9 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je tente sans succès de faire tomber le poste de télévision quand j'apprends que Titanic va bientôt passer à la télé



Mets de l'eau et coule-le, ton poste. Abanadon de poste, pas bon ça, en tribunal militaire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe un ange ? Non, je dis ça parce qu'il faudrait des ailes avec la cuisse.



Je sais pas si c'est dans les ailes qu'il a le plus à manger Tibo ...   

mais sinon suivant les croyances un ange c'est plutôt dodu (j'ai jamais vu d'ilustration d'ange maigre ) ! 


Nato ...    :hein:  :mouais:  :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nato ...    :hein:  :mouais:  :sick:



Il connait le sexe des anges ?  Sinon le spécialiste des trucs "dodus" c'est Dark, il paraît


----------



## monoeil (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...Non, je dis ça parce qu'il faudrait des ailes avec la cuisse.



En(tout)cas, il y a du relief dans vos assiettes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aussi faire appel aux anges ou aux archanges  En parlant de ça... ça tombe un ange ? Non, je dis ça parce qu'il faudrait des ailes avec la cuisse.



Méthodologie du Cassoulet

Celui de Castelnaudary est appelé le père
Ceux de Toulouse et Carcassonne se battent pour savoir qui est le fils et qui le père

Celui de lorna ce serait donc un miracle de la trinité


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Celui de lorna ce serait donc un miracle de la trinité



No no ce serait un gâchi ! 

Rendons à César ce qui est à ...  :hein: enfin un cassoulet est et restera un cassoulet !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Méthode de Cassoulet
> 
> Celui de Castelnaudary est appelé le père
> Ceux de Toulouse et Carcassonne se battent pour savoir qui est le fils et qui le père
> ...




Trois Paters et quatre Ave pour Pitchfork


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nato ...    :hein:  :mouais:  :sick:



Et après ça tu t'étonnes encore qu'on se comprenne pas ?    :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Trois Paters et quatre Ave pour Pitchfork



Dis pour le Hallelujah, j'ai le choix entre leonard, jeff, rufus ou john


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2004)

Là je regarde BeetleJuice :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dis pour le Hallelujah, j'ai le choix entre leonard, jeff, rufus ou john



Écoute tu te fais la chanson et tu te la chantes, de toute façon Dieu reconnaîtra les siens.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

maintenant que ça remarche, je vais pouvoir la poster ma réponse ! 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et après ça tu t'étonnes encore qu'on se comprenne pas ?    :mouais:



  Rooo faut otut expliquer ici, pourtant c'est simple ce que je voulais dire par là :

 Nato ...  --> "humour végétarien, heu pourquoi qui dit ça lui ?"

:hein: --> comment dois-je le prendre ..?
:mouais: --> mal peut-être
:sick: --> ah ben non sois pas parano Lorna
 --> allez respire c'est de l'humour quand il dit ça
--> décidément
 --> il est drôle !

 ça va là ...?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Écoute tu te fais la chanson et tu te la chantes, de toute façon Dieu reconnaîtra les siens.



Si je chante, Dieu, dans son infini bonté ou dans son infini sagesse, risque de ne pas vouloir me reconnaître comme l'un des siens


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si je chante, Dieu, dans son infini bonté ou dans son infini sagesse, risque de ne pas vouloir me reconnaître comme l'un des siens



Et pourtant si. Je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi, mais si. :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde BeetleJuice :love:



Nous, on est plutôt dans le grape juice


----------



## theozdevil (9 Octobre 2004)

je surf en attandent de sortir bricoler


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

le repas a eté........a vous de juger:

fois du poulet, sauce chasseur , tagliatelle , salade verte . 


oui salade verte pour moi, j'aime pas ce que je cuisine !!!!!


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> je surf en attandent de sortir bricoler



faut pas rester la   :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Octobre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> je surf en attandent de sortir bricoler


 Oh wi poupoule :love: on va sortir et faire la fêêêêêteeeeeuh :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh wi poupoule :love: on va sortir et faire la fêêêêêteeeeeuh :love:




qui va être le dindon (bob) de la farce ?  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui va être le dindon (bob) de la farce ?  :rateau:


 Pas moi ça c'est sur :love:  :love:



"C'est la fete quand Bob conduit"  :rateau: :love:


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas un iBook G4 c'est quoi ?
> et puis si tu suis les prédictions de ta signature c'est un iBook G4 que tu vas avoir...
> 
> ou bien ? :mouais:


 Pour la signature oui je sais je suis optimiste.

 Si c'est pas un iBook c'est un Powerbook. Mais même tout ca c'est une histoire d'argent et de compatibilité (avec mon pc et pour le net). Car faut que je les mettent en réseau pc > mac, et partager ma connexion internet sinon ca vaut pas le coup. Et j'ose pas acheter l'iBook maintenant du fait que dans les deux-trois mois à venir, je pense qu'une nouvelle version G5 va arriver (pour les portables).
 Et pis je suis novice, jamais eu de mac alors on appréhende un peu ...


----------



## Lio70 (9 Octobre 2004)

La foire bat son plein boulevard d'Avroy. Trop bruyant pour que je reste chez moi. Je file boire une bière chez Bouldou. Bonne soirée!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je cherche la collection entiere "Les Rougon-Macquart " de Zola
que ma fifille veut a tout prix


----------



## quetzalk (9 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont eu "les gens"aujourd'hui mais pas sympa, mais alors pas sympas. Tous à vouloir sortir prématurément du service, tous à refuser les solutions proposées, pas un merci, hargneux. C'est la pluie qui veut ça ? Bah sinon tel le marin aigri par le vent salé je tiens le cap, enfin presque... Sachant que sur le coup de six heures, quand je croiserai pour la deuxième fois l'équipe soignante du matin, débarquer fraichement maquillée et désodorisée avec la marque du drap sur l'oreille, je les saluerai d'un sincère "bonsoir" qu'ils accueilleront avec surprise... Ah on s'est déjà vu - ah non c'était hier...
Allez, encore deux gardes après celle-là et après, après je partirai avec le magot dans la Caraïbe lointaine, me dorer la pilulle dans la clandestinité... Marre de ramer à force, à fond de cale, à fond perdu, à fond tout court parce que "le système" veut ça... Bah je vais pas ré-écrire "Blouse" ce soir, la parano c'est fatiguant et puis ça serait dommage de craquer si près du but... quel but déjà ? Et si c'était simplement : en sortir peut-être...
 :sleep:


----------



## iTof (9 Octobre 2004)

t'es remonté là... courage pour la suite, ici ou là-bas


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Jje partirai avec le magot dans la Caraïbe lointaine, me dorer la pilulle dans la clandestinité...



TA tablette de chocolat...   pour le voyage.


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Marre de ramer à force, à fond de cale, à fond perdu, à fond tout court parce que "le système" veut ça... Bah je vais pas ré-écrire "Blouse"... :sleep:



Désaccords et du blues, parce qu'on rame tous mais pas toujours syncro. Mettre les voiles et ne plus caler. Attends déjà demain, le vent aura tourné


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2004)

là j'attends que le rhytme des saisons fasse passer les insomnies de la rentrée


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2004)

et là je constate à quel point ça broute ce forum


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2004)

Je savoure mon premier café du matin :love: Et je constate les dégâts sur le balcon après le méga-orage de cette nuit


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Prends pas froid* comme ça, en culotte et tee-shirt sur ton balcon !
> 
> :mouais:


   :mouais:    
et toi arrête de fantasmer, hmmm ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je disais ça pour toi* !


Je suis très touchée par ton attention    :love:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...et pour ton voisin d'en face, tu sais, celui avec la lunette astronomique plantée dans sa jardinière de géraniums jaunes ?
> :rose:  :love:


Ah non non ils sont rouges les géraniums     
Et vu l'état du bonhomme, ça m'étonnerait qu'il voie encore très bien :mouais:
surtout que bobonne n'est pas loin   :love:


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te dire une bonne chose : c'est *encore meilleur* quand Bobonne n'est pas loin !!
> :rose:


loooool   
ah ces hommes    :love: 

... mine de rien, lorsque mon homme va fumer sa clope sur le balcon.... je l'accompagne :mouais: :rose: :love:   _volcanique ? naaaannnn.... _


----------



## Lio70 (10 Octobre 2004)

N'as-tu pas attrapé froid récemment Macounette? Ce n'est pas raisonnable de sortir au balcon en robe de chambre! Avale donc une tablette de chocolat belge, c'est bon pour la santé. Et n'oublie pas ton miel et tes tisanes. Pfff... toujours café...


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2004)

Je me délecte de ce dimanche :love: à venir. Fainéantise sans scrupules au programme  .
 C'est tout gris  dehors . Il ne manque qu'une cheminée pour que ce soit presque parfait.

 Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Octobre 2004)

Programme identique pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

tu m'etonne macounette que tu es malade là !!!!

faut pas accompagner l'homme sur le balcon surtout pas en string !!! 


oki d'accord, les belles chose il faut le montrer, mais tu as vu le resultat?     



ps; au fait bonne dimanche grise et pluvieuse


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

Un orage à la montagne (genre fin du monde). un feu qui crépite. un verre de pacherenc. un bon livre. le bonheur absolu.


----------



## semac (10 Octobre 2004)

ben comme beaucoup de dimanche... rien !   
Dehors il y a "tout Rennes court" c'est à dire que tout le monde court par 10° maxi !! bref le bonheur  :mouais: 

Bon 'vais p't être me recoucher moi...   :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

J'essaye de comprendre ce que raconte Judith Bernard sur "Arrêt sur images". De quoi qu'on cause ?

Rendez-nous Vandel.

Mise en abîme cela je connais.


----------



## Franswa (10 Octobre 2004)

là maintenant, je retourne bosser  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

etant au sommet de mon ennuis
je vais mee prerarer un the citron et le degouster dans un bon bain chaud


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Octobre 2004)

perso, je vais aller lire candide de ce bon vieu voltaire  :sleep:


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> perso, je vais aller lire candide de ce bon vieu voltaire  :sleep:



On a lu pire...    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> perso, je vais aller lire candide de ce bon vieu voltaire  :sleep:




tiens on va faire echange, 
passe moi voltaire , je te file vogue


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens on va faire echange,
> passe moi voltaire , je te file vogue



Je peux pas j'ai bientot une dissert


----------



## Franswa (10 Octobre 2004)

là maintenant, je suis content parce que j'ai avancé dans mon boulot en même c'est pour demain donc il vallait mieux que ce soit fait en même je sens que vous vous en foutez légèrement mais c'est pas grave je ne fais que répondre à ce thread...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Octobre 2004)

Biswar tout le monde :love: 

là je rentre de Bruxelles et je dîne tout en rattrapant mon retard sur MacGé


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens on va faire echange,
> passe moi voltaire , je te file vogue



Straight the post  ou strike the pose


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

Là, je fume un havane en sirotant mon armagnac. Soirée "Chicago" ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

moi je vais me caler dans le divan et regarder un film


----------



## fubiz (10 Octobre 2004)

Je fais mon saaaaaaaaaaaaaaac pour la semaine !


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2004)

thelma et louise sur arte.


----------



## pitch'i (10 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> thelma et louise sur arte.


  miaou, 'ci ! vais scouer maîtresse qui regarde dans la lune, elle a adoré ce film ! miaoumiam !


----------



## Franswa (10 Octobre 2004)

là je vais aller finir ce que j'ai à faire une bonne fois pour toute donc @plustard


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Octobre 2004)

La je chat sur le toubar    :love:


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2004)

là j'ai des p*****s de fourmis dans les jambes alors j'attends que ça passe pour pouvoir me lever... je vais quand même pas me casser la gueule devant tout le monde non ?  
si ?  
ah bon...

bah voilà :  :modo:  :hosto:  :casse:  :hosto:  :modo: 

merci ! :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> La je chat sur le toubar    :love:


 Moi aussi :love:

pour pas changer


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi :love:
> 
> pour pas changer



Pareil :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit !!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2004)

Bonne nuit Robertav :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Octobre 2004)

là je papote avec une amie avant d'aller au lit


----------



## Spyro (10 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> là je papote avec une amie avant d'aller au lit


euh...  :mouais: 

_non rien_


----------



## Bassman (10 Octobre 2004)

Quoi t'es jaloux ???


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir un SMS de ma chef qui m'autorise à rester un jour de plus à la maison :love:
Mais j'ai du taf qui m'attend  du coup demain je vais aller bosser. Je dois être malade.... 
Mais la semaine prochaine, je suis en vacances, na :love:

Et puis n'en déplaise à Roberto, robertav et Lio70 j'étais en gros pull et training sur le balcon non mais :love:     
Bon... dodo :sleep: bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2004)

J'angoisse en attendant demain. J'attends un RDV qui ne me fais pas peur mercredi. J'ai pas envie d'aller me coucher. Je n'en aurai pas davantage pour me lever. Le temps qui passe me pétrifie. Je l'utilise mal, avec tellement à faire. Je vous lis pour me lier. Je me déride (pas là) pour ne pas fâner. A part ça, vous avez pas vu mon briquet?


----------



## ZePoupi (10 Octobre 2004)

Je matte le concert de Jean-Mich sur France2... son concert à Pekin.... Ce con n'a pas pris une ride dedjuva!


----------



## Lio70 (10 Octobre 2004)

Ma parole, tout le monde va dormir. Bon, dans ce cas...

*[Mode "Bonhommet et Tilapin" ON]*
Bonne nuit, les petits!
*[Mode "Bonhommet et Tilapin" OFF]*


----------



## Lio70 (10 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Programme identique pour moi


C'est ça!   
Comme d'habitude, je me suis retrouvé en train de bosser.
Comme d'habitude, je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire tout ce que je voulais à titre privé.
Comme d'habitude, je me demande pourquoi les week-ends se composent de 2 jours et non 3.
Comme d'habitude, je vais dormir trop tard pour un dimanche soir et je commencerai la semaine en étant fatigué...
Allez, c'est moi qui vais me coucher, ce coup-ci. A demain


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2004)

Bonne nuit à toi Lio70


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est moi qui vais me coucher, ce coup-ci. A demain



file rejoindre le temps des rêves... Bonne nuit 
:love:


----------



## iTof (11 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit à toutes et à tous  :love:


----------



## steinway (11 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit à toutes et à tous  :love:



merci idem pour moi !!!


----------



## Franswa (11 Octobre 2004)

là je vais aller faire un gros dodo     BONNE NUIT !!!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

comme tous les matins de la semaine, je post sur mac G dans le thread "vous faites quoi la maintenant" que je suis au boulot et que je prends mon café en attendant de démarrer ma journée de boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

pas envie de bouger , le menage attendra encore un peu
je vous lis et je bois mon 4eme café


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

je demarre tranquillement ma journee par un café et une bonne dose de MacG 
rien de tres original 
en meme temps c est un lundi comme tant d autres

 :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

Je viens d'enlever le virus de la semaine à la secrétaire toute paniquée. Son écran était vert car elle avait à moitié débranché la prise VGA...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la secrétaire toute paniquée. D




et tu l'as prise dans tes bras pour la consoler !!!!! 

haaaaaaaa !!!! le voila le zorro des femmes !!!!!    :love:


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu l'as prise dans tes bras pour la consoler !!!!!
> 
> haaaaaaaa !!!! le voila le zorro des femmes !!!!!    :love:








zorro est arrivéééééé
sans s presserrrrrrr


----------



## lilimac54 (11 Octobre 2004)

salut à vous !!  
ben moi comme tt les lundi matin je suis seul avec ma fille
je surf sur MacG pendant qu'elle regarde CASIMIR sur DVD


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2004)

Je finis de déménager de bureau en écoutant en bon live pirate de Bowie (avec Steevie Ray Vaughan à la guitare)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> _J'espère que tu lui as affirmé sourcils froncés qu'elle était passée à côté d'une irrémédiable catastrophe, et que ton intervention pourtant si rapide avait été très complexe à mettre en ½uvre ??_
> :mouais:



Je sais pas ce qui se passe, à mon avis elle doit avoir des amies sur pc et est frustrée de ne pas avoir de virus comme elles


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

je vien enfin de raccrocher le telephone avec copine "cia".....
elle m'a appelé a 9h10 !!!!  

queq'elle a pu bien me raconter?

je ne sias pas trop, je lisais macg !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

LUC G !!!!

Vient voir j'en tiens une !!

Voilà, c'est elle.


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien enfin de raccrocher le telephone avec copine "cia".....
> elle m'a appelé a 9h10 !!!!
> 
> queq'elle a pu bien me raconter?
> ...


     :love: 
_hmmm oui, oui oui, aha, ah oui ? hmmm, ah bon... etc._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> _hmmm oui, oui oui, aha, ah oui ? hmmm, ah bon... etc._




tout a fait      mais aussi.......

tu peux repeter? je comprend pas bien, ma ligne a des bruitages!!!!   



ps; le sujet etait tres interessant : l'arrivé de son new chiot !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

cherche un bouquin sur amazon que je ne trouve pas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2004)

encore deux jours à rien faire (lumbago, aie, aie) et j'essaie d'insérer dans le texte une image que j'ai sur mon Mac. J'y arrive pô


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Je désespère ... 
Allez, allez, plus que 15 jours à tirer !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

daja 11h30......

je vais appliquer mes peinture de guerre , histoire  de ne pas avoir l'air malade
fiston sort bientot de l'ecole.......


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je touille mon café avec un critérium _en réfléchissant au phénomène de saturation..._
> :love:


Même les sportifs saturent en critérium. Ils prennent comme toi, du sucre pour continuer en selle. 

Saturation, rations qui tuent, je scrute déjà l'azur en attendant le soir.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

Je danse dans mon "Anorak" (Dionyssos) et ne retrouve plus la sortie


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2004)

Je me suis levé machinalement ce matin et suis arrivé au boulot par je ne sais quel miracle ... J'attends la fin de journée afin de pouvoir me coucher enfin !


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Je cherche désespérément un peu de concentration  

Pas envie de travailler, mais alors pas du tout.
Je vais peut-être me plonger dans Derrida.


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> LUC G !!!!
> 
> Vient voir j'en tiens une !!
> 
> Voilà, c'est elle.


    

Reste plus qu'à généraliser, c'est ça que tu veux dire ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> suis arrivé au boulot par je ne sais quel miracle



Les miracles ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient. Je crois que je vais m'en passer


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche désespérément un peu de concentration
> 
> Pas envie de travailler, mais alors pas du tout.
> Je vais peut-être me plonger dans Derrida.



Tu vas avoir besoin quand même d'un minimum de concentration tu sais pour le lire  Remarque il peut te guider vers elle


----------



## iTof (11 Octobre 2004)

là ? maintenant ? je suis au boulot, je mange des biscuits au chocolats :love: avec un verre de jus d'orange... Et j'attends que Chantal nous balance son élu... en économie


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien à faire, et c'est parti pour durer...
> Ce qui implique heureusement que *le problème de concentration est évacué :* je suis déconcentré du réel me consacre au parallèle en regardant parfois tomber la pluie.
> _Un no man's land silencieux._


Je n'oserais dire _Quel Veinard!_ Mais bon... un peu quand même.  

Moi il faut que je retrouve le code pour revenir de la 4ème dimension.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Moi je viens de terminer le ménage de la maison et je prends une pause avant de passer mon après-midi à écumer les petites annonces pour de l'emploi.


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...
c''est bien aussi de faire  pffffffff...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...
> c''est bien aussi de faire  pffffffff...



C'était la bulle, nécessaire à la déconcentration, de Grug.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...
> c''est bien aussi de faire  pffffffff...


 Tiens le petit sushi il est reviendu   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tiens le petit sushi il est reviendu   :love:


 T'as de la sauce soja pour aller avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la sauce soja pour aller avec ?



eehhhh  :hein:  :hein: on se trompe de jours
le poisson c'est vendredi


----------



## yvos (11 Octobre 2004)

là je vais aller manger des gencives de porc.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> eehhhh  :hein:  :hein: on se trompe de jours
> le poisson c'est vendredi


 Le sushi c'est japonais, et au Japon c'est très souvent le poisson  

...par contre je sais pas si ça se mange avec de la sauce de soja... :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Le Sushi se mange tous les jours, et avec une tonne de sauces. 
En fait on peut mettre celle qu'on veut ! Moi j'aime bien avec une béarnaise par exemple.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là je vais aller manger des gencives de porc.


J'adore les gencives de porc, tu as un bout de pomme de terre là..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

la suhsi c'est pas du poisson cru?

j'ai deja du mal avec le cuit , alors le cru.... :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la suhsi c'est pas du poisson cru?
> 
> j'ai deja du mal avec le cuit , alors le cru.... :mouais:  :mouais:


 Oui mais c'est dans une sorte de "rouleau" de riz en très fins morceaux, la quantité est minime  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'adore le poisson. 
Sous toutes ces formes/recettes. 
Hier soir c'était dos de cabillaud roti à l'huile d'olive, d'ailleurs. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'adore le poisson.
> Sous toutes ces formes/recettes.
> Hier soir c'était dos de cabillaud roti à l'huile d'olive, d'ailleurs. :love:


 Je suis pas une fan de poisson mais ça dépend comment il est préparé 

Dans le sushi, ça ne me dérange absolument pas... :love: mais poisson cuit à la poêlle, bof bof quoi :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas une fan de poisson mais ça dépend comment il est préparé
> 
> Dans le sushi, ça ne me dérange absolument pas... :love: mais poisson cuit à la poêlle, bof bof quoi :mouais:


  Albert Marcoeur passe au Café de la danse du 14 au 17 octobre et je suis e ntrain  de me demander quel soir je vais bien pouvoir y aller... J'ai la page des réservations sous les yeux, me suffit juste d'un clic et hop - en route pour un monde étrange et enchanté... :style:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

bon la je viens de finir de manger mon sandwich jambon, fromage, tomate, ½uf...
je post 2 ou 3 conneries et je vais aller voir 2 fournisseurs... retour sur Mac G ce soir seulement normalement !   

mais vous pourvez me me bouler pour me consoler si vous voulez   merci


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

je viens de finir ma pause dejeuner 
un peu de flood euh de post interessants sur macG
et je retourne depanner les boulets euh les utilisateurs


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

opppp , j'avale un café de plus !!! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Ben je vais faire chauffer le mien alors.


----------



## iTof (11 Octobre 2004)

là, je constate que je suis (enfin !) sortie de la cage et que je tape la bise. Bob l'éponge, tu remercieras ton pote d'ailleurs


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vais faire chauffer le mien alors.




je te passe mon micro onde?


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te passe mon micro onde?


 c'est une maladie ?


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Bah, il sort directos de la cafetière, mais c'était gentil.  :love:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

c'est pas l'heure de la sieste?


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'heure de la sieste?


Pour moi, elle est terminée la sieste : excellente au demeurant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

je veux bien une petite sieste
mais qui va me reveiller au son des cloches????


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si je crois bien.
> On fait quoi ?
> 
> :rose: :love:


 
J'ai pas lu (chuuuut) la charte macgé dans le détail, 
mais j'suis pas sûre de pas être censurée :rose:   

On se contentera donc d'imaginer!


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2004)

Là ménan je me fais un thé, paske bon moi le café c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, elle est terminée la sieste : excellente au demeurant



Une sieste terminée n'est jamais excellente, seules les siestes qui commencent sont bonnes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

la je viens de couper les portables et le telephone de maison...

mon oreille en a marre , depuis ce matin sa s'arrete pas !!


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2004)

J'adore la sieste... crapuleuse.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

arretez de parler de sieste
moi je peux pas en faire !!!!!!!    

et la je tombe bientot de ma chaise !!! :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Là je prépare des CVs j'ai déjà passé le début de l'après-m dans un état de sieste :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends *Macmarco* et sa diligence !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've got freakin' mail !   

 Ah ben trop tard !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'ennuie tellement que j'ai photographié mon poste de travail



passe moi ton appareil , je vais faire de photo de moi sous toute le facette de :
"l'endormie tombé de sa chaise"     



ps: joli travail   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

http://www.dromadaire.com/cpj/sieste.sportive


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez
 
[img a dit:
			
		

> http://jmcgraph.com.free.fr/macg/images/pourfinir.jpg[/img]


Après la sieste, une balade en coccinelle ROUGE décapotable!
Comment tu veux qu'elles résistent les filles, Roberto?

 :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de me taper d'une traite les 13 pages de ce sujet. (trop mimi :love: )
 Que voulez-vous, chuis au taff depuis 7h30 ce matin :sleep: l'avantage c'est que dans moins de 2h je me casse. 
 Bonne après-midi à tous.


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

je reviens de mes RDV forunisseurs et je viens voir vite fait les conneries que vous avez écrites


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Après la sieste, une balade en coccinelle ROUGE décapotable!
> Comment tu veux qu'elles résistent les filles, Roberto?
> :love:



Euuuhhh, avec une Aston-Martin DB9 Volante, çà le fait ?


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Euuuhhh, avec une Aston-Martin DB9 Volante, çà le fait ?


La semaine prochaine, avec plaisir!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne veux pas.*
> Ou un tout petit peu.
> Juste histoire de dire...
> :rose:
> ...




roberto charge tes gamins dans la deca
prend un panier avec gouters et carte de ramino
passe chez moi , je prend fiston et trottinette et on va au parc .........


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arretez de parler de sieste
> moi je peux pas en faire !!!!!!!
> 
> et la je tombe bientot de ma chaise !!! :rose:


A qui le dis-tu...  

Je me suis couché à point d'heure, la nuit dernière.
Je pensais me glisser sous la couette, dès mon retour à mon domicile. Ben non!  

Ce soir, je suis convié à une soirée raclette. J'te jure.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

départ imminent pour le sud ouest...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> carte de ramino ???
> 
> 
> 
> _On peut laisser les gamins, si tu veux ???_





tu paie la baby sitter?????     :love:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Heureusement que je n'ai plus de revendication d'exclusivité!!!


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non *c'est vulgaire.*
> Ça fait nouveau-riche !
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:


Bon, ok tu viens pas avec nous, mais tu ne sais pas ce que tu perds ! :love:
Ah, elle est bleue au fait. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

me voilà bien reveillé graçe a vous     

merci de cet agreable apres midi
le temp a passé bien vite en votre compagnie en ce jour gris et tristounet

encore un café et opppp la sortie d'ecole
fiston et ses devoirs.....


MERCI  !!     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

dit donc Robertav, ton ménage a pas du avancer des masses depuis ce matin !! à part boire des cafés, dormir et poster... pas grand chose    :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'ennuie tellement que j'ai photographié mon poste de travail avant que la page ne se tourne, histoire de garder un souvenir.
> Oui, je me doute bien : _à part pour moi *c'est pas su-per-intéressant !*_



Excellent Roberto, on dirait que le petit personnage posé sur l'écran celui avec des chaussures jaunes (pas le fiston (?) tout mimi !   ), on dirait qu'il se penche pour être sur la photo...   

Sinon, ce petit cabriolet là n'est pas mal non plus..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Argh.
> 
> 
> Sur la banquette arrière, en plein courants d'air : *Robertav et la baby sitter.*
> ...





pffffffff c'est pas juste !!!!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

toujours a moi la mauvaise place , tu veux que je tombe malade???? :hein:  :hein: 


haaaaaa suis trop triste là !!!!


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff c'est pas juste !!!!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> toujours a moi la mauvaise place , tu veux que je tombe malade???? :hein:  :hein:
> 
> ...



mais tu vas le faire ton ménage ouiiiiiii !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dit donc Robertav, ton ménage a pas du avancer des masses depuis ce matin !! à part boire des cafés, dormir et poster... pas grand chose    :rateau:



si si j'ai fait
- nettoyage de les salles de bain (3)
-1 machine a laver
-1 pliage apres sechage
- rangé 2 chambres
- fait une soupe pour midi
- nettoyé le tapis du salon
enfin 4 allée/retour maison ecole

enfin 3 , le 4eme est imminent !!!!


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si j'ai fait
> - nettoyage de les salles de bain (3)
> -1 machine a laver
> -1 pliage apres sechage
> ...



hummmm... heu dit moi en quelle tenue as-tu fait tout ça ??!!?? enfin ce que je veux dire, c'est : avais-tu des vêtements sous ton tablier ??  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hummmm... heu dit moi en quelle tenue as-tu fait tout ça ??!!?? enfin ce que je veux dire, c'est : avais-tu des vêtements sous ton tablier ??  :rose:



Arrête tu te fais du mal


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu te fais du mal



ça dépend... humm pardon, j'aurai pas du la faire celle la !!  :rose:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

décidément, il y a de l'électricité dans l'air cet après midi...
 

Quelqu'un a une explication?


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> décidément, il y a de l'électricité dans l'air cet après midi...
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un a une explication?


 non


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> décidément, il y a de l'électricité dans l'air cet après midi...
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un a une explication?



Un changement de lune ? :mouais:


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

La faute aux éoliennes sans doute.


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> décidément, il y a de l'électricité dans l'air cet après midi...
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un a une explication?



Les hormones...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

desolé de te decevoir roberto 
pas de    tablier en dentelles    !!!!     


suis pas la boniche qui joue dans emmanuelle
juste une maman a la maison comme beaucoup d'autre !!   


roberto par contre j'ai rien contre si tu veux venir chez moi 
passer l'aspirateur en kilt !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

ah je comprends mieux pourquoi ce thread est le plus lu (ou visité )   

Il faudrait peut-être penser à le rebaptiser ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'en parle à ma femme et je te dis ça au plus vite !
> :rose:



Tu as raison, à mon avis elle ne voudra manquer sous AUCUN prétexte le défiler pour l'essayage


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Bon allez, c'est pas le tout.
Mais assez travaillé pour aujourd'hui. Quoi?  

Fermer cette machine étrange qu'est un PC et retrouver mon Mac à moi. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> roberto par contre j'ai rien contre si tu veux venir chez moi
> passer l'aspirateur en kilt !!!!!!


Ah ben voilà ! 
Et moi j'ai pas le droit de venir !!! 
Je boude !    :hein:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah je comprends mieux pourquoi ce thread est le plus lu (ou visité )
> 
> Il faudrait peut-être penser à le rebaptiser ...


Fais des propositions Lorna.  

Je reviens dans un moment, et on vote?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah je comprends mieux pourquoi ce thread est le plus lu (ou visité )
> 
> Il faudrait peut-être penser à le rebaptiser ...



Comment ? Coquillages et crustacés ? Cuisiner en 10 leçons la banane flambée  ? Le savon noir ça glisse prépare les patins ?   :mouais:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah je comprends mieux pourquoi ce thread est le plus lu (ou visité )
> 
> Il faudrait peut-être penser à le rebaptiser ...


 oui, mais comment ?

" J'en parle à ma femme et je te dis ça au plus vite ? "


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Le kilt de survie ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

des propositions ... heuuum ...   

Comme par exemple :

"La porte ouverte", "le thread de la brosse à dent dans le sac" ...  :mouais: ?

je ne suis pas très inspirée j'avoue !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Le mythe de la caverne ? La grande farandole ?


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

"Les dessous de Macg ?" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

et bien voila roberto 
tu as fait bien vite dis donc !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

calimero arrete de faire gu gus avec le chat !!!!! :mouais: 

prend ton plumeau et va vite rejoindre roberto, il est dans la cuisine en pleine activité 


oppppp et plus vite que cela!!!!!!


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas sympa : _on avait dit que *tu mettrais pas la photo en ligne* !!_
> 
> :hein:
> :rateau:




en tout cas je te félicite pour la taille du cache-sexe, ma femme aimerait surement que j'ai besoin du même  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas très inspirée j'avoue !


J'avoue aussi: tu n'es pas très inspirée    

_* part en courant pour éviter les coups de trident *_

Je préfère la proposition de Grug


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien voila roberto
> tu as fait bien vite dis donc !!!!


 [joke]Tu portes le kilt comme un vrai écosssais Roberto?  :love:

 sans rien en dessous?  [/joke]


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> [joke]Tu portes le kilt comme un vrai écosssais Roberto?  :love:
> 
> sans rien en dessous?  [/joke]



Nous pouvons donc constater que la question des dessous est une question récurrente   :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nous pouvons donc constater que la question des dessous est une question récurrente   :mouais:


 Ou on est écossais dans l'âme ou on l'est pas    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

des vrais obsedés là !!!!!      

holà là , ennui quand tu me tiens !!! 


café generale pour calmer les esprits (chauds) ?      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le plus intéressant c'est quand je fais les vitres perché sur mon escabeau._
> 
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



ou que tu joues à la pétanque !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

là j'emmerde dees étudiants


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'emmerde dees étudiants


 ah, tu es comme ça ?


----------



## lilimac54 (11 Octobre 2004)

juste à ce momoent je suis dans le bureau du patron   
et je me sert de son Mac pour vous envoyer ce ce petit coucou


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah, tu es comme ça ?


z'avaient qu'à réserver le labo avant plutôt que de faire les enfants gatés maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'emmerde dees étudiants



citations de fifille vis a vis de ses prof

-  prof de math : plus con tu meurt
-  prof de français : il s'est lavé quand la derniere fois?
-  prof de chimie: pour noel on va lui offrir un new pull
-  prof de sport :  depuis quand la grosse a pas couru?
-  prof de phisique : chef des postillons , ouvrez les parapluie

bref , toi tu les ammerdes et eux  te portent dans leur coeur !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'emmerde dees étudiants



Qui te le rendent bien ?

Je me trompe ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qui te le rendent bien ?
> 
> Je me trompe ?



Non ils ne peuvent pas     puis je change tout le protocol a cause de l'accident de la semaine passée  (pour leur bien que j'leur dis)


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite *une belle soirée* et *une nuit délicieuse* !!
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



de même, je vais pas tarder à rentrer et vais foncer sur mon mail, voir si je peux quelque chose pour toi !!


----------



## steinway (11 Octobre 2004)

je finis une presentation pour demain


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non ils ne peuvent pas     puis je change tout le protocol a cause de l'accident de la semaine passée  (pour leur bien que j'leur dis)




quel accident?

arfff j'ai loupé un episode !!! :rose:  :rose:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

bon bah je m'apprête à rentrer chez moi, et une journée de moi, une...
dans 4 jour le week-end youuuupiiiii...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quel accident?
> 
> arfff j'ai loupé un episode !!! :rose:  :rose:


oh rien un peu d'acide fluorhydrique sur la poitrine d'une étudiante, mais j'étais là à temps pour éponger  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh rien un peu d'acide fluorhydrique sur la poitrine d'une étudiante, mais j'étais là à temps pour éponger  :rateau:



T'as pas trouvé plus simple pour draguer ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas trouvé plus simple pour draguer ?



simple est un mot bien bas
notre supermoquette ne le conçoit pas !!!!


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2004)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> juste à ce momoent je suis dans le bureau du patron
> et je me sert de son Mac pour vous envoyer ce ce petit coucou


Tu nous raconteras quand tu seras viré


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

pas envie de creer un post juste pour cela:

comment savoir quand je "dois" payer le 4euros a macg?
je suis avertie?


merci


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

je déprime en lisant les posts de posteurs super drôle qui sont pas drôle  :mouais: 

Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas envie de creer un post juste pour cela:
> 
> comment savoir quand je "dois" payer le 4euros a macg?
> je suis avertie?
> ...


 Tu vas voir dans ton tableau de bord et tu cliques sur "Abonnements payants" et là tu verras jusqu'à quand ton abonnement est valable.
 Si tu veux le prolonger tu n'est pas obligée d'attendre la date d'expiration, tu peux renouveler avant et ça s'ajoutera au temps qui reste.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas trouvé plus simple pour draguer ?


Ouibie j'ai failli perdre tout mes cheveux de stress  :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite *une belle soirée* et *une nuit délicieuse* !!
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Tu vas déjà dormir, Roberto? Allez, au boulot. On attend le prochain épisode de R&P.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh rien un peu d'acide fluorhydrique sur la poitrine d'une étudiante, mais j'étais là à temps pour éponger  :rateau:


ça me rappelle le lycée. Le prof: un débutant fraîchement agrégé. Il verse le contenu d'une fiole dans une autre en insistant ("Regardez") sur la bonne manière de le faire pour ne pas en mettre plein à côté. Et puis, manque de bol, ça s'est mis à couler tout le long de son bras. Heureusement ce n'était qu'une base.  :rateau:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle le lycée. Le prof: un débutant fraîchement agrégé. Il verse le contenu d'une fiole dans une autre en insistant ("Regardez") sur la bonne manière de le faire pour ne pas en mettre plein à côté. Et puis, manque de bol, ça s'est mis à couler tout le long de son bras. Heureusement ce n'était qu'une base. :rateau:


 On en déduit que Supermoquette n'est plus un débutant 
 tant qu'à faire de renverser, autant que ce soit agréable


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2004)

Non mé oh, j'ai rien renversé moi, j'ai juste soigné   pas de ma faute si elle était pas concentrée


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non mé oh, j'ai rien renversé moi, j'ai juste soigné   pas de ma faute si elle était pas concentrée


 Oups, pardon. :rose:
 J'avais raté des épisodes 

 Mais que veux tu, la réputation, sûrement


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non mé oh, j'ai rien renversé moi, j'ai juste soigné   pas de ma faute si elle était pas concentrée


 SM : où il faut quand il faut -> l'homme de la situation    :love:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là _une *étape-plaisir* avant la vaisselle !!_
> :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bonne Nuit à toi.


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

déjà... bon bein bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit la Compagnie des Lapins Bleus !!
> 
> 
> :rose:  :love:



tu vas te coucher de plus en plus tot toi !!
ça cache pas queleque chose?   

BOnne NiuT !!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2004)

Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.    :sleep:



bonne nuit barbarella  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.    :sleep:




Bonne nuit et @ bientôt...   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu vas te coucher de plus en plus tot toi !!
> ça cache pas queleque chose?
> 
> BOnne NiuT !!!!!!



Ce n'est rien il est parti aussi un peu précipitemment lorsqu'il nous rendu visite dans l'autre sujet 



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.    :sleep:



Bonne nuit


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment savoir quand je "dois" payer le 4euros a macg?
> je suis avertie?


Moi il m'avertit par mail (pas benjamin, le système, vBulletin quoi) quelques jours avant je crois, genre l'avant veille, il faut ptet avoir coché "autoriser les mails des administrateurs".


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

je vais lire encore queques poste et puis au lit

si je ne passe plus par ici
je vous souhaite une tres bonne nuit !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 








Il se fait tard,
tout est mystère,

Les bruits éteignent leurs échos,
Tout s'endort sur la terre,

Amour, c'est l'heure du repos
Auprès de moi demeure et veille,

*Viens tendrement fermer mes yeux,
Embrasse ton chéri qui sommeille,

Et qui t'aime en rêvant aux cieux
Bonne nuit ....





Auteur: Florent Bélanger


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais lire encore queques poste et puis au lit
> 
> si je ne passe plus par ici
> je vous souhaite une tres bonne nuit !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


Allez debout mainant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez debout mainant



ouiiiiiiiii CHEF oui !!!!!!!  :love:  :love: 

pour ton information je suis levé depuis 6h45
preparé le petit dej' et le menage accomplis!!!!    


bonne journée CHEF !!!   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être *le Cognac* hier soir après le diner, _il avait un goût de fermenté..._
> :mouais:  :mouais:



Tu peux parler toi et ta manie de faire les vitres en kilt  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiiiiiii CHEF oui !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:
> 
> pour ton information je suis levé depuis 6h45
> preparé le petit dej' et le menage accomplis!!!!
> ...


on dit "zéro six cent quarante cinq" d'abord


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler toi et ta manie de faire les vitres en kilt  :mouais:


 Bah quoi !!! C'est une très bonne habitude !!! 

D'ailleurs mes vitres en ont bien besoin


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

En ce moment même je fais un petit pêt discret, sans bruit, en regardant mes collègues avec un petit sourire amicale   

Nnniiaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn... raaaaaah ça fait du bien !
Merde, merde, merde l'assistante de direction qui s'approche... bon je file genre c'est pas moi @+ :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment même je fais un petit pêt discret, sans bruit, en regardant mes collègues avec un petit sourire amicale
> 
> Nnniiaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn... raaaaaah ça fait du bien !
> Merde, merde, merde l'assistante de direction qui s'approche... bon je file genre c'est pas moi @+ :rose:



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quand je viendrais à Paris, *promis !!*_
> 
> :rose:  :love:



OK Roberto, nous t'attendons, n'est-ce pas Lumai ?


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quand je viendrais à Paris, *promis !!*_
> 
> :rose:  :love:



Au fait... Tu viens quand ????  

Pasque si tu débarques à Montparnasse _*en kilt*_, tu peux t'attendre à être bien reçu !!!     :love:


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> OK Roberto, nous t'attendons, n'est-ce pas Lumai ?



vivi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... Tu viens quand ????
> 
> Pasque si tu débarques à Montparnasse _*en kilt*_, tu peux t'attendre à être bien reçu !!!     :love:



Surtout s'il s'attaque aux vitres de la tour


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

ben moi je attendrai pas la venue de roberto
j'ai bien voir se qui se passe en bas de la rue et aussi
ne plus me retrouver dans cette situation :

......mon pere a la cuisine en train de boire le café: 
"tiens , ce matin y a du brouillard !! "
ma mere
"mais non, attend 5 minutes, tu verra le soleil .......roberta passe moi le chiffon et l'alcool a vitre '' :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> _Sympaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!_



je dois preciser que cela c'est passé dans ma cuisine il y a quelques années
mes parents chez moi en vacance et moi qui travaillait 10h par jour...
 la fenetre etait au dessus de la cuisiniere et il fallait une bonne haute echelle
pour le nettoyage....

merci maman     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Moi je fais mes courses


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là j'ai tellement rien à foutre* que je pense franchement qu'on va me libérer avant l'heure...
> 
> 
> _*Là j'ai tellement rien à foutre* que je repars m'occuper de mes p'tites affaires... persos._
> :love:



quand est-ce qu'il te libère ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais mes courses



:affraid: SM t'as ton caleçon qui est déscendu !!!   

Quoi ?    ah bon et tu oses sortir comme ça ?   

Bon ben moi j'admire mon petit dernier made By Macmarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: SM t'as ton caleçon qui est déscendu !!!
> 
> Quoi ?    ah bon et tu oses sortir comme ça ?
> 
> ...




Non c'est mes protèges porte-chaussettes, sinon les gens ils me tirent les élastques dans la rue


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais mes courses



ben moi aussi je vais aller faire le marché mais j'ai peur que dans cette tenue je n'attrape froid ...  :hein: le fond de l'air est frais ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il a vraiment que ça à faire ma parole : _miniaturiser des trucs déjà minuscules !!!_
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



Roberto  :mouais: faut qu'on parle ça peut plus durer   :mouais:













Ch'uis pas minuscule !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

chouette , mon fiston va etre ravi     

je viens de recevoir le dvd que j'ai gagné sur le net : Gloups, je suis un poisson !!!


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chouette , mon fiston va etre ravi
> 
> je viens de recevoir le dvd que j'ai gagné sur le net : Gloups, je suis un poisson !!!


C'est Grug qui va être content...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est Grug qui va être content...




non lui c'est pas un poisson, c'est un sushi !!!!


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non lui c'est pas un poisson, c'est un sushi !!!!



alors un qui donne mal au ventre et la courante !!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors un qui donne mal au ventre et la courante !!


Bienvenu dans la journée scato de Semac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu as besoin de chauffage* bio sans OGM, énergie renouvelable et tout : par MP.
> _Je viens juste de vider la boite !!_
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:



Nan ça ira merci, finalement je vais garder mon jean ,mon pull vert, par contre je change de shoes, les talons haut ça va 2 heures mais après ... :sick:  

Sinon j'ai bien trouvé une autre tenue , mais il faut se mordre le doigt ...   ça doit faire mal à force !    :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *La prochaine fois :* penser à fermer ma (grande) gueule.



C'est tout bonnement im-pos-si-ble !!  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je peux te le su... te le mordiller ?_
> *Le doigt ?*
> 
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



:affraid: mais voyons Roberto !!!! Faut se calmer là ... un problème d'hormones ?  :mouais:  :rateau: 

laisse mon doigt tranquille, et pi j'ai déjà quelqu'un pour s'en occuper quoique y'à sûrement mieux à faire ... et pi tu te vois dans la rue mordillant le doigt d'une diablotine alors qu'elle fait son marché ??   

 bon allez, assez dit de bêtises, là je dois y aller !

bonne matinnééééééeuuuuu


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je peux te le su... te le mordiller ?_
> *Le doigt ?*
> 
> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


   Dis?
T'avais pas pleins de trukafers?


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2004)

j'mettrais bien un ciré, des bottes et direction la plage. 

pique-nique mouillé. Pas besoin d'apporter du sel, il est partout en suspension.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'mettrais bien un ciré, des bottes et direction la plage.
> 
> pique-nique mouillé. Pas besoin d'apporter du sel, il est partout en suspension.



attend moi
je prend le monopoly et j'arrive


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

depuis jeudi que le labo ne peut plus tourner    

tout ça car la seule boite autorisé à vendre les trousses de secours répond tous les jours "on vous envoie en express ce matin"    

un peu de concurrence ferait du bien


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attend moi
> je prend le monopoly et j'arrive


Robertav, on prend la décapotable?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, on prend la décapotable?




oui et sur place une bonne promenade a cheval


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2004)

La j'attend un peu de taf, j'ai liquidé tous les en cours, donc a pu grand chose a faire a par 2-3 bricoles


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2004)

Là je me demande si je dois encore bosser ou glander ... 
Faut dire qu'à pas 2 semaines du départ, la motivation est proche de zéro. 
Bon, non, si je veux que les clients me suivent après, faut que je bosse !
Allez, on mange vite, et on s'y met.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

un gros cooup de cafard est tombé sur moi

envie de tout envoyer valser, 
envie de partir a l'autre bout du monde
sans un billet de retour


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> envie de partir a l'autre bout du monde



Arrête toi dans le Jura ...  
Je te préparerais un gros plat de Tagliatelles au pesto, ou à la Bolognaise pour te remonter le moral !


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me casse : *programme chargé* cet après-midi, après l'école j'emmène la troupe chez le pédiatre pour qu'il les vaccine contre... Heu chais pas en fait, tiens... _La rage_ ??
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


pas la rage voyons 
la myxomatose plutot


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un gros cooup de cafard est tombé sur moi
> 
> envie de tout envoyer valser,
> envie de partir a l'autre bout du monde
> sans un billet de retour



si tu passes par la Bretagne on ira manger des galettes, avec du cidre  :love: 

fait comme moi, je viens de finir de manger et je vais aller me faire une petite balade à pied histoire de me vider la tête !


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2004)

je viens de lire la notice du sirop pour ma toux, ça fait 2,5°c d'alcool


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire la notice du sirop pour ma toux, ça fait 2,5°c d'alcool



tu reprendras bien un peu de sirop mackie


----------



## Spyro (12 Octobre 2004)

Le malt c'est bon pour la toux ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le malt c'est bon pour la toux ? :mouais:



Le miel oui ça je sais mais le malt ...  :hein: j'ai comme un doute là !  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allez grimpe*, on va pique-niquer !!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Nan ! ça pique !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le miel oui ça je sais mais le malt ...  :hein: j'ai comme un doute là !  :mouais:


la bière c'et comme le gibolin, c'est bon pour tout usage  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un gros cooup de cafard est tombé sur moi
> 
> envie de tout envoyer valser,
> envie de partir a l'autre bout du monde
> sans un billet de retour



Pareil


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tu reprendras bien un peu de sirop mackie




ça ce fait un grog au sake ?  par ce que la sous la main j'ai mon sirop, des gousses de vanille et du rhum  doit aussi y avoir du miel...


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ce fait un grog au sake ?  par ce que la sous la main j'ai mon sirop, des gousses de vanille et du rhum  doit aussi y avoir du miel...



je me rappelle plus de la recette je te la donnerais ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

La maintenant moi j'essaie de ne pas m'endormir  :sleep: ... 

 :hein: et c'est un combat ! parce que qui dit sieste dit dans la pâté, tout le reste de la journée, puis en super forme jusqu'à 2h du mat, et demain matin fatiguée ...  :mouais: 
 En plus là, la puce elle dort, la grande est à l'école, pas de bruit ...  :sleep: 


Allez hop on se reprend et je compte sur vous pour animer le bar !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la bière c'et comme le gibolin, c'est bon pour tout usage  :love:


 Puis l'alcool ça tue les microbes aussi :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> parce que qui dit sieste dit dans la pâté


ça, c'est comme le père Noël, c'est des conneries qu'on raconte aux gamins pour leur faire peur.   La sieste, c'est très bon pour tout, d'ailleurs, j'en sors tout juste, comme tous les jours.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est comme le père Noël, c'est des conneries qu'on raconte aux gamins pour leur faire peur.   La sieste, c'est très bon pour tout, d'ailleurs, j'en sors tout juste, comme tous les jours.



je sais que tu es _pratiquant_ LucG  , mais pour moi ça n'a jamais été bon quand je m'endors je m'endors pour ... une trop longue sieste :rose: , et après je suis finie  :mouais: pas bien ...jusqu'à 22h où la je commence à me réveiller ...  :mouais:

PS : j'ai toujours conseillé à mes filles de la faire !


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

N'empêche que moi la sieste dans la journée ça me vaut rien :mouais: je me réveille encore plus dans le cake qu'avant :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que moi la sieste dans la journée ça me vaut rien :mouais: je me réveille encore plus dans le cake qu'avant :rateau:


Mais il faut savoir faire la sieste !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais il faut savoir faire la sieste !



Ah moi je sais très bien la faire, mais c'est juste le réveil que je gère mal ! 

PS : on parle bien de sieste, de vrai sieste ...?  :mouais: hein bon parce que moi oui je parle de ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi je sais très bien la faire, mais c'est juste le réveil que je gère mal !
> 
> PS : on parle bien de sieste, de vrai sieste ...?  :mouais: hein bon parce que moi oui je parle de ça !



Ah bon? Mais c'est pour ça que t'es crevée alors...


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2004)

Il n'y a qu'un seule vrai sieste : la crapuleuse TM


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2004)

Oubliés les coups de pompe. Avec la sieste CrapuleuseTM  je me rie de la geuse


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que moi la sieste dans la journée ça me vaut rien :mouais: je me réveille encore plus dans le cake qu'avant :rateau:


Le cake, avec des fruits déconfis beurk


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

ROBERTO !!!!!!!    

enleve tout de suite ce pistolet a fiston...........voyons !!!!!!!


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

là, présentement, je suis à la recherche d'une bonne âme, si possible triple PhD en économie appliquée aux ressources naturelles pour me soufler des phrases qui tuent sur le thread je sais plus comment    parce que Pitchfork c'est quand même furieux   

heu sinon, je flippe à l"idée d'aller chez le dentiste.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là, présentement, je suis à la recherche d'une bonne âme, si possible triple PhD en économie appliquée aux ressources naturelles pour me soufler des phrases qui tuent sur le thread je sais plus comment    parce que Pitchfork c'est quand même furieux
> 
> heu sinon, je flippe à l"idée d'aller chez le dentiste.




tu n'as que a lui repondre en chinois
"les economies ne sont pas de mon ressort , 
je depense tout et je suis en rouge"


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2004)

Je papote et repost un peu sur macgé


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je papote et repost un peu sur macgé


Menteur tu traines sur le toubar


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

Là je vais aller préparer des bonnes petite pâtes sauce carbonara :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

moi là je perd petit a petit mon gros cafard graçe a vous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi là je perd petit a petit mon gros cafard graçe a vous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


T'appelles "ça" un "cafard" ?


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je papote et repost un peu sur macgé


 euh pareil


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi là je perd petit a petit mon gros cafard graçe a vous !!!!! :love: :love: :love:


J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


huh j'étais le premier sur le coup


----------



## KARL40 (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> huh j'étais le premier sur le coup


Je connaissais les enculeurs de mouches mais pas de ... cafards !


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> huh j'étais le premier sur le coup


OK, OK, je te laisse. Je me tire avec mon équipe...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!




bisouxxx :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> huh j'étais le premier sur le coup



soit pas jaloux, on doit partager dans la vie !!!

bisuxxxxxxxx :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bisouxxx :love: :love: :love:


Vous devriez donner des bisous à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit pas jaloux, on doit partager dans la vie !!!
> 
> bisuxxxxxxxx :love: :love: :love: :love:


Ca me rappelle une histoire sympa. 

Un gars demande à son copain:
- Je vous invite à une partouze, toi et ta copine.
- Ah! Et on sera combien?
- Ben trois, si ta copine t'accompagne.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle une histoire sympa.
> 
> Un gars demande à son copain:
> - Je vous invite à une partouze, toi et ta copine.
> ...




     pour te remercier , 
des que je peux te bouler ,  je t'envoie aussi une cote de gigot 

(et oui, aujourd'hui j'ai vu des photos de toi.......constamment en train de manger !!)


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour te remercier ,
> des que je peux te bouler , je t'envoie aussi une cote de gigot
> 
> (et oui, aujourd'hui j'ai vu des photos de toi.......constamment en train de manger !!)


 
Arghhh!!!!

Moi qui vient de commencer un régime, ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Dites, qu'avions-nous retenu comme nouvel intitulé pour ce thread ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh!!!!
> 
> Moi qui vient de commencer un régime, ce matin.



c'est a dire

-petit dej : tu enleve 1 croissant de la palette (il en a 12)
-dejuner : tu enleve du saladier 3 feuille de salade et 1 cuillere a café de pates
-diner: tu te passera du dessert danette choco et tu le emplace par une foret noire!!

et puis entre l'heure pour combler ton regime tres stricte et depressif, tu grignote juste 6 o 7 tablette choco amande raisin 


c'est cela?


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites, qu'avions-nous retenu comme nouvel intitulé pour ce thread ?


 
Rhonnnn! Rabat joie...


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est a dire
> 
> -petit dej : tu enleve 1 croissant de la palette (il en a 12)
> -dejuner : tu enleve du saladier 3 feuille de salade et 1 cuillere a café de pates
> ...


 
Beaucoup moins strict et dépressif.  

Je me suis inscrit au fitness de la boîte. A la place d'engueuler mes collègues, je me défoule sur un hometrainer.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup moins strict et dépressif.
> 
> je me défoule sur un hometrainer.






un home quoi??????    

je suis sure , encore un enjen de torture !!!!     



edit : j'ai compris ta soudaine envie de faire du sport


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un home quoi??????
> 
> je suis sure , encore un enjen de torture !!!!


Oui, je m'habille en cuir.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de finir de réinstaller un système en Raid5, et j'attends que la machine ait redémarré, pour pouvoir faire une sauvegarde générale, et pouvoir rentrer chez moi.


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

je bosse sur une carte de me...


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

là j'hésite entre:

- pâtes au thon  :mouais: 

- poulet-riz


- une petite virée au chinois d'en bas...


j'ai une heure et demi pour trouver une solution avant le retour de ma mie


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là j'hésite entre:
> 
> - pâtes au thon  :mouais:
> 
> ...



la chine c'est tendance en ce moment et en plus tu auras l'impression d'être le mac    

la police veille et traque les méchants qui ne payent pas le guide


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

bon ba je vais me préparer un petit narguilé en attendant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon ba je vais me préparer un petit narguilé en attendant




un petit quoi?     :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit quoi?     :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



L'eau, le feu, l'éther


----------



## KARL40 (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon ba je vais me préparer un petit narguilé en attendant



T'es pas loin de chez moi ...  _j'arrive _ !


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit quoi?     :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



ça


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça



Tu le remplis d'huile de palme ?


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas loin de chez moi ...  _j'arrive _ !



un de ces jours pourquoi pas!

il y a un vrai café à chicha dans le 10eme (pas les trucs hors de prix, mais un truc vraiment pour egyptien)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai sommeil.
> :sleep:
> 
> Là je vais aller me coucher.
> ...


Dis, tu nous ferais pas une mononucléose là ??? 
 :mouais: 

ah ok y a le "me" en trop


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit roberto !!   :sleep:    :sleep:    :bebe:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

Yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Miams :love:

j'ai souvenir d'une belle soirée bien arrosée où on avait sorti la chicha d'une amie...


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

un petit peu de verrdure maison, (excellente année) 
un petit verre de graves bien tiède
un fond sonore electrojazzy je sais pas trop quoi mais ça berce

et pis je cherche la merde sur les forums histoire de récolter quelques coups de boule sans flooder... 

ET CA LE FAIT VEUGRA


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Miams :love:
> 
> j'ai souvenir d'une belle soirée bien arrosée où on avait sorti la chicha d'une amie...



zakrilege  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> zakrilege  :mouais:


 J'oserais jamais montrer les photos tellement j'ai des yeux explosés en fait


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'oserais jamais montrer les photos tellement j'ai des yeux explosés en fait



j'en ai une collec impressionante de mon côté..


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'oserais jamais montrer les photos tellement j'ai des yeux explosés en fait


Mouais c'était pas du tabac au miel quoi 
  Rezba tu peux confisquer ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouais c'était pas du tabac au miel quoi
> Rezba tu peux confisquer ?


 puis tout l'alcool qui a arrosé la soirée aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Là, je viens de regarder Lara Croft sauver l'humanité, un peu par jeu et beaucoup pour faire plaisir au fantôme de son vieux papa.
Eh ben, à cette minute précise, je ne vois vraiment pas d'autre raison de le faire.   :love:


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

je me retiens de pisser depuis une bonne heure et là je commence à me tripoter tellement ça pousse...

(mdr tout seul) 

allez la bonne nuitée à tous j'ai fort bien rit ce soir


----------



## monoeil (13 Octobre 2004)

je viens de me rendre compte que je suis un handicapé de macG : pas d'avatar, mais sommeil par contre !

Bonne nuit à tous, je pars m'échouer .


----------



## Stargazer (13 Octobre 2004)

Bonne nuit à toi monoeil


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

maintenant que j'ai reveillé les enfants pour rien  :rose:  :rose: 
je attaque mon 4eme café tout en lisant les derniers post de cette nuit    :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

Plus de café, journée gâchée


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

allez au boulot pour une journée de plus !! 
oui mais une journée qui nous rapproche du week-end !!!    :love:


----------



## piro (13 Octobre 2004)

je suis tout seul dans mon service pour la journee 
j en profite pour surfer un peu sur macG et ranger mon bureau


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout seul dans mon service pour la journee
> j en profite pour surfer un peu sur macG et ranger mon bureau



beaucoup sur macg......et pour la poussiere tu n'as que a ouvrir la fenetre
un bon coup de vent et pas besoin de plumeau !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2004)

Moi en ce moment je cherche une victime potentielle sur le forum...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment je cherche une victime potentielle sur le forum...


Euh ! puis-je t'aider sonny ???????? :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment je cherche une victime potentielle sur le forum...



Aux dernières nouvelles, 21 641 membres inscrits. En enlevant ceux qui ont disparu mais en rajoutant quelques anonymes, tu devrais arriver à en trouver pas loin d'une dizaine de milliers, comme je te connais.


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout seul dans mon service pour la journee
> j en profite pour surfer un peu sur macG et ranger mon bureau



Chanceux... moi j'ai un tas de boulot, mais j'ai pas envie de le faire, on peut pas échanger ? :hein:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de passer une demi-heure à lire vos messages ...

Il ne me reste plus qu'à commencer le boulot ......


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

j'arrive au boulot. je lis mes mails, je réponds et je commence à bosser


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

là je vais voir pourquoi le pc de fiston ne marche plus


----------



## Onra (13 Octobre 2004)

Je consulte les sujets du bar en me disant que ça faisait une paye que je n'avais pas fait un tour par là...


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je vais voir pourquoi le pc de fiston ne marche plus


 
Tu le sais pourquoi. Tu le dis toi-même : c'est un pc....


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

je vais aller me chercher un troisième café, histoire de me réveiller


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

voilà je me suis pas prise la tete
redemarrage forcé , debranchement/rebranchement camera

et opppp fiston peut continuer sur msn faire l'andouille avec son copain !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Octobre 2004)

Bon, un Zywall 10w a configurer, 2 progs à corriger. 
C'est parti.


----------



## Onra (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller me chercher un troisième café, histoire de me réveiller



Que c'est une bonne idée...   

Allez c'est parti pour un kawa !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est une bonne idée...
> 
> Allez c'est parti pour un kawa !




moi j'ai arreté de les comptabiliser depuis le troisieme ........a 8h environ !!! :love:  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (13 Octobre 2004)

j'opte pour le demi litre de lait entier frais avec une dizaine de spéculos...
la journée va être logue je termine à 20h00


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est une bonne idée...
> 
> Allez c'est parti pour un kawa !


Je dirais même plus...


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Café chaud, boulot d'illustration intéressant, mels néo-professionnels réjouissants, projet de voyage qui décoiffe... _
> A part le temps dégueulasse, *je suis en grande forme !*


En forme de quoi?


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

En forme de grand, tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

bof bof......entre 2 café, 2 post, 2 allées/venues chambre fiston pc/cam
qui deconne autant que ses delires, un coup de chiffons par ici, un demarrage machine laver par là, pas de qui sauter au plafon

comme dirait ma cusine italienne " che libidine"!!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je dessine des poupées russes...
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



   c'est  un copain à toi supermoquette


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, je croyais qu'en Hollande, il n'y avait que les coffee shop qui interressaient Supermoquette !?   

sinon là, j'essai de boucler ce dossier de m....


----------



## ginette107 (13 Octobre 2004)

Je prepare un plat de farcis:love:, un peu de legumes ça change des pâtes


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

Je me tire pour aller grignoter avec ma fille adorée.


----------



## piro (13 Octobre 2004)

je viens de finir de manger 
sandwich sur le pouce

c est vraiment sinistre comme repas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

moi je me marre en regardant mon tableau de bord.....

voila un message bien "intriguant" laissé avec un coup bul:




> Baiser du matin !!     :rose:  Eeeeuh : BISES
> du matin !!!        :love:   :love:




je vous laisse deviner qui m'as envoyé cela !!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me marre en regardant mon tableau de bord.....
> voila un message bien "intriguant" laissé avec un coup bul:
> je vous laisse deviner qui m'as envoyé cela !!!!!!


C'est pas moi, vu que je t'ai laisser juste un "smack :love:".


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

la je vien CONTESTER !!!!


*monsieur les modes*

je tiens a vous signaler que ce n'est pas moi l'incompetente qui ne sait pas utiliser le bouton 

_"inserer un lien hypertexte"_

mais c'est le navigaterur SAFARI qui ne fais pas son travail
je viens de essayer avec firefox , la bas la fenetres "repondre a la discussion" est beaucoup plus complete et sa MARCHE


que faire donc ?



merci


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vien CONTESTER !!!!
> 
> 
> *monsieur les modes*
> ...


Benjamin ? une petite remontrance de la part de Robertav pour ton ani ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin ? une petite remontrance de la part de Robertav pour ton ani ?




non MAIS!!!     

c'est SUPER serieux mon post!!!!!


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me marre en regardant mon tableau de bord.....
> 
> voila un message bien "intriguant" laissé avec un coup bul:
> 
> ...


Pas moi, non plus.

Le message me dit de les distribuer à d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

en attendant je me marre enormement

il y a un .......mec ?.........type????
bref
il y a quelq'un qui me propose un nouveau jeu :



> Ben un jeu de 54 cartes bien sûr !
> Bon on la programme quand cette partie ?  :love:




et là , c'est qui????????


----------



## Hurrican (13 Octobre 2004)

Ah, au fait, j'ai oublié de te préciser, les pulls/sous-pulls et autres épaisseurs superflues sont interdites. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah, au fait, j'ai oublié de te préciser, les pulls/sous-pulls et autres épaisseurs superflues sont interdites. :love:




mais bien evidemment    

je serai couverte seulement des plumes de tes poules !!!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais bien evidemment
> je serai couverte seulement des plumes de tes poules !!!!


Tu veux une bataille de pelochon avant/après ? pas de problème j'adore chahuter, çà ouvre "l'appétit". :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

bon bon...


on fait quoi là maintenat????   

moi je vais me chercher un café !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon...
> 
> 
> on fait quoi là maintenat????
> ...



ok je t'accompagne...je vais prendre un "32" 
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

je cherche mon café  et en revenant je m'approche de la fenetre
histoire de voir comment s'avance le chantier du futur tramwey....

depuis 2 jours j'arrete pas de voir devant mes fenetres de grues qui se balladent ...

je m'approche donc d'une fentre.....et je me dit :non c'est pas possible  

je m'approche de la fenetre a coté....meme chose

je me decide d'aller ouvrire la porte fenetre de la terrasse et tampi pour le chaussette blanche : je sort mon nez, je regarde tout au long de l'avenue et bien:


*je ne reve pas, je n'allucine pas, ils ont decidé de faire une espece de grand huit lineare !!!*

pourtant l'avenue est plus plate que ma table !!!!    

on va vraiment etre malade a monter la dedans !!!


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je cherche mon café  et en revenant je m'approche de la fenetre
> histoire de voir comment s'avance le chantier du futur tramwey....
> 
> depuis 2 jours j'arrete pas de voir devant mes fenetres de grues qui se balladent ...
> ...



yo t'a des photos?

c'est sympa si un parc d'attraction s'implante 
*dans*  la ville..(heu, tu parles du tramway sud de Paris?   ..non, c'est vrai, ya pas que Paris..  )


----------



## Grug2 (13 Octobre 2004)

Nice je pense. 

mais ça faisait un peu vide cette avenue plate non ?
c'est la cote d'azur, faut remplir sinon ça fait venir les touristes


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

je viens de rendre la chapelle HF rutilante avec deux nouvelles vitres. Mais quel con le fournisseur de plexi de couper trop long !    ah mon âge meuler du plastique, nan mais oh !


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

je chasse des fantômes envahissants.
tout ça à cause d'un archiviste pervers :mouais: 

Vous avez pas un produit miracle?
Pas d'écossais parmi vous?


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rendre la chapelle HF rutilante avec deux nouvelles vitres. Mais quel con le fournisseur de plexi de couper trop long !    ah mon âge meuler du plastique, nan mais oh !


 le plastique c'est fantastique, le caoutchouc super doux?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rendre la chapelle HF rutilante avec deux nouvelles vitres. Mais quel con le fournisseur de plexi de couper trop long !    ah mon âge meuler du plastique, nan mais oh !




   tu peux me le redire avec un decodeur?   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

Eux mais sont-ils encore en activité ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok je t'accompagne...je vais prendre un "32"
> :mouais:



   c'est quoi un 32?? je connais le 27(jet) mais le 32 non, decidement il met dit rien ce ciffrre !!! :rose:  :rose: 

c'est dù surement a mon age, je ne suis plus dans le "coup"comme me dit souvent "gentillement" fifille !!!


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi un 32?? je connais le 27(jet) mais le 32 non, decidement il met dit rien ce ciffrre !!! :rose:  :rose:
> 
> c'est dù surement a mon age, je ne suis plus dans le "coup"comme me dit souvent "gentillement" fifille !!!




supermoquette, tu as une suggestion?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux me le redire avec un decodeur?   :love:


Non


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette, tu as une suggestion?


Non plus


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Octobre 2004)

Bin comme ça, nous v'là bien avancé.....


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

en toutes circonstances, essayer de garder sa dignité.

à part ça je vois pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas suivi mais je suis bien d'accord !!




moi suis pas d'accord!!!!!!!!    
moi je ne sais pas quesque c'est un *32*


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi suis pas d'accord!!!!!!!!
> moi je ne sais pas quesque c'est un *32*


connais-tu le 51 ?


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> connais-tu le 51 ?


On va bientôt ariver au 69, non?


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> connais-tu le 51 ?


On va bientôt arriver au 69, non?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

La je regarde les admins niquer le forum


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2004)

Tiens ! Les forums sont de retour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> connais-tu le 51 ?




pastis??????
ou ricard?????


grande picoleuse moi !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La je regarde les admins niquer le forum




tu vas pas leur donner un coup de main?????


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pas leur donner un coup de main?????


Alors là faudrait me payer cher en boites de ravioli


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors là faudrait me payer cher en boites de ravioli




t'as jamais essayé le cannellonis en boite???  


degoulasse pour degoulasse autant changer des............pates !!!!


----------



## pixelemon (13 Octobre 2004)

je cherche sur google ce qu'est un 32, bien que fétichiste des pieds de femme 32 c'est limite pédophile donc ça doit être autre chose... Le 51 je connais et je trouve ça dégueu  et le 69 aussi 

reste toujours ce foutu 32...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as jamais essayé le cannellonis en boite???
> 
> 
> degoulasse pour degoulasse autant changer des............pates !!!!


surtout ne pas sauter d'étape avant les triangolis


----------



## Lio70 (13 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de retourner mon appart dans tous les sens. J'ai même cherché dans la cave mais, rien n'y fait: j'ai vraiment égaré l'adaptateur VGA fourni avec l'iBook, qui m'aurait permis de le brancher sur mon CRT 17". C'est bien ce que je craignais depuis 2 mois: il a dû glisser dans une pile de vieux papiers que j'ai foutus au bac!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Octobre 2004)

Là c'est pomme G + toubarvert :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis cool.
> :love:
> Tout est calme, rangé on dirait une clinique suisse, *je glande sur internet* parce que c'est la soirée _"copines"_ de ma femme, je bois du café en mangeant deux carrés de chocolat noir _(je dis "deux carrés" parce que c'est plus classe que "la moitié de la tablette")_, et puis *sinon ça va*, ça dort les drôles, quoi d'autre ? Ah oui : _j'ai eu l'autorisation de ma chère épouse pour passer à l'*internet illimité*_, il a quand même fallu deux ans et demi pour qu'elle juge préférable d'avoir *la même facture tous les mois !*
> 
> ...


Tu as l'électricité pour t'éclairer ??


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

là je prend la resolution d'arreter ces conneries.


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je prend la resolution d'arreter ces conneries.


 là je rompt ma belle promesse


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je rompt ma belle promesse


 et là je floode.


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et là je floode.



 :mouais: oui normal quoi :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Octobre 2004)

sans dec  :love:

sur le toubar aussi?


----------



## macelene (13 Octobre 2004)

Le petit Roberto est demandé au toubarvert


----------



## fubiz (13 Octobre 2004)

Je bosse et je vais (encore) mon sac !


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

aussi, oui


----------



## macelene (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais c'est quoi l'URL ?



Ouvre Ichatt et pomme G et tape toubarvert


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

ichat > pomme + G taper :"toubarvert"

impressionant non ?


----------



## pixelemon (13 Octobre 2004)

je subis une pression ENORME de la part de mon amour pour etiendre ce soir ce maudit computer  , et comme je vois du victoria's secret je vais céder... aaarghhhh 

bonne nuit à vous tous.


----------



## Franswa (13 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit Pixelemon !!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je réponds des gentillesses à Sonnyboy._
> 
> 
> Ouais.
> ...



Sur linux, y a un truc merveilleux, les bureaux virtuels...je sais pas si vous avez quelque chose d'approchant sur Mac OS...

Enfin toujours est il que je fais plein de trucs en même temps...


----------



## Lio70 (13 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur linux, y a un truc merveilleux, les bureaux virtuels...je sais pas si vous avez quelque chose d'approchant sur Mac OS...
> 
> Enfin toujours est il que je fais plein de trucs en même temps...


Je me demande si y'a pas un truc qui le fait, mais ça doit s'ajouter à l'OS. J'utilisais aussi ce truc quand j'étais sous Linux. C'est cool: pas besoin de brancher un deuxième écran ni de chipoter sans arrêt aux fenêtres.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2004)

tout à fait, m'sieur..


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

Salut mon tit sonnyboy 

Ca fait un bout que j'ai pas eu le plaisir de te lire ! Comment qu'ca abrase mon lapin en sucre ???


PS : bouh qu'il est trognon quand il est en colere :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2004)

Là, je suis surpris de voir que Sonnyboy est passé de "vilain pas beau" à "mon gros lapin"  

  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

lapin en sucre pas gros lapin


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis surpris de voir que Sonnyboy est passé de "vilain pas beau" à "mon gros lapin"
> 
> :rateau:


Toi là, tombe le futal !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lapin en sucre pas gros lapin


Toi aussi !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon, alors les bambanes on s'est déculoté ??

On va pouvoir y aller...ZIP..

Eux :
 

Moi :
 

Eux :
:love: 

Moi :
:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

Sonnyoy se lance dans la BD


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyoy se lance dans la BD



C'est du training pour « et avec la tête... », Pas facile-facile à caser 5 mots...    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous


moi comme d'hab je bois du café, du café et encore du café


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> 
> moi comme d'hab je bois du café, du café et encore du café




moi aussi, un 32 bien sucré


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

Si on recommence dans la Kabbale il ne faudrait pas oublier le 96


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, un 32 bien sucré




bonjour toi !!


lache moi avec ton 32

j'en ai pas dormi de la nuit a penser a cela !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

depuis lundi je suis sur ma base de données d'archives. c'est passionnant... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> depuis lundi je suis sur ma base de données d'archives. c'est passionnant... :sleep:





et behn  !!!!!!

tu en as des conquetes a ton acticf depuis ton celibat !!!!      :love:


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment je change d avatar pour feter:
- mon 1000 eme post bien passé
- mon non-anniversaire
- parce que le *32* sucré c est bon


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je change d avatar pour feter:
> - mon 1000 eme post bien passé
> - mon non-anniversaire
> - parce que le *32* sucré c est bon




ah ouais, il a super changé ton avatar  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je change d avatar pour feter:
> - mon 1000 eme post bien passé
> - mon non-anniversaire
> - parce que le *32* sucré c est bon




*mais c'est quoi ce 32 ????*


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> 
> moi comme d'hab je bois du café, du café et encore du café


Et nous, comme d'hab, on s'en fout, on s'en fout et on s'en fout !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mais c'est quoi ce 32 ????*



Ce qu'il y a de beau dans un mystère c'est le secret qu'il contient et non la vérité qu'il cache, n'est ce pas Robertav ?


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

là en ce moment tout de suite maintenant, j'attend des coudbouls


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et behn  !!!!!!
> 
> tu en as des conquetes a ton acticf depuis ton celibat !!!!      :love:



Avec la base de données, c'est en tout bien tout honneur...


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2004)

Je "colloque" aujourd'hui.
Il y a un très beau texte de macelene sur ce sujet. Je vous le conseille...  

Je mentirais si je disais m'y ennuyer. Mais je trouve aussi parfois _le temps un peu long_.
Bon j'y retourne.


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mais c'est quoi ce 32 ????*


Certainement, un truc de djeuns.  

Bref... Je consulte la liste des restos du coin pour me donner une idée.

Aujourd'hui, je crois que je vais manger du grec.


----------



## Spyro (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mais c'est quoi ce 32 ????*


Hmmmm ça doit ce qu'il y a juste avant 33, c'est à dire un truc qui envoie chez le médecin.
Non ?
Bon tant pis.


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Certainement, un truc de djeuns.
> 
> Bref... Je consulte la liste des restos du coin pour me donner une idée.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je crois que je vais manger du grec.



le chef vous propose un sandwich dégueulasse au gras de jambin, un yaourt chaud et une boisson, le tout pour la modique somme de 9¤, indexée sur le ticket restaurant...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

bon voyons......je fais quoi la?   

bah je poste un post !!!


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon voyons......je fais quoi la?
> 
> bah je poste un post !!!


ca ressemble a du flood


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, je crois que je vais manger du grec.




j'ai mangé un jour dans un resto  grec, j'etais au luxembourg j'ai vraiment pas aimé......peut etre j'ai pas choisi le bon resto


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ca ressemble a du flood



Comme deux gouttes d'eau même  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU ... 

Faites pagesjaunes.com

Entrez 

Rue: 214 Rue Béranger 

Localité : Colombes

Départment ou région : 92

... USE THE FORCE, LUKE


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis cool.
> :love:
> ...
> _Quand je pense que bientôt *je serai connecté en permanence* à la maison..._
> ...



Le loup entre enfin dans la bergerie ?! :affraid: :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Comme deux gouttes d'eau même  :mouais:



L'embêtant c'est le "comme"  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis cool.
> :love:



Tu es au courant maintenant, il y a un © dessus


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'embêtant c'est le "comme"  :mouais:



Il semble pourtant que non.  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il semble pourtant que non.  :mouais:  :rateau:



Ce post-ci l'embêtant, c'est le "semble" enfin presque  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

là je essaie ......je dis bien essaie.......
de decoder nato et tibo.....je comprend pas ......
pas grave , j'en ai l'habitude n'est pas supermoquette !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _L'aubergerie espagnole !!_
> :rose:



C'est vrai que toi tu n'es pas assez enguirlandé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour être comme ça


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce post-ci l'embêtant, c'est le "semble" enfin presque  :mouais:  :rateau:



Pas du tout, j'assume moi, je floode !!


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je essaie ......je dis bien essaie.......
> de decoder nato et tibo.....je comprend pas ......
> pas grave , j'en ai l'habitude n'est pas supermoquette !!!!



C'est pas grave, on te comprend pas toujours non plus. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

moi je floode pas
je vais de thread en thread pour essayer
de me faire inviter au dejeuner!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je floode pas
> je vais de thread en thread pour essayer
> de me faire inviter au dejeuner!!!



C'est vrai que maintenant qu'on voit tes mains ça va être possible 

Alors qu'est-ce que tu veux pour déjeuner ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que maintenant qu'on voit tes mains ça va être possible
> 
> Alors qu'est-ce que tu veux pour déjeuner ?




sais pas moi , suis pas difficile moi !!!! :rose:  :rose: 
j''aime tout sauf:

tomate , brocolis, choux , poisson, rognon, budin, creme , oignon, ail, 
raviolis, pates, poulet, celeri, et.........je me rappelle pas de tout

tiens un jambon beurre sa fera l'affaire!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sais pas moi , suis pas difficile moi !!!! :rose:  :rose:
> j''aime tout sauf:
> 
> tomate , brocolis, choux , poisson, rognon, budin, creme , oignon, ail,
> ...









 Si tu veux davantage de beurre tu demandes à Sylko et si tu veux davantage de jambon tu demandes à Modern.


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux davantage de beurre tu demandes à Sylko et si tu veux davantage de jambon tu demandes à Modern.


  et s'il veut plus de pain


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux davantage de beurre tu demandes à Sylko et si tu veux davantage de jambon tu demandes à Modern.





*c'est parfait !!!!    merci  :love:  :love: *


----------



## iTof (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sais pas moi , suis pas difficile moi !!!! :rose: :rose:
> j''aime tout sauf:
> 
> tomate , brocolis, choux , poisson, rognon, budin, creme , oignon, ail,
> ...


avec des origines italiennes, tu n'aimes pas les patounes ? 
tiens, le même que Tibo  (nous avons les mêmes valeurs)... en plus gros :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> avec des origines italiennes, tu n'aimes pas les patounes ?



non
j'aime pas les pates, je le deteste meme


dis , est que tous les grecs aiment la feta ??


----------



## Hurrican (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non
> j'aime pas les pates, je le deteste meme
> 
> 
> dis , est que tous les grecs aiment la feta ??



Rhaaaa, des pâtes ... :love:
Avec du basilic, de la tomate, de la crème, des asperges, du saumon, du thon, du poulet, etc ... Y a tellement de moyen de les accomoder. :love:
Moi j'aime les pâtes. Et j'aime les tomates, etc ... On mangerait pas ensemble Robertav !


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non
> j'aime pas les pates, je le deteste meme
> 
> 
> dis , est que tous les grecs aiment la feta ??


 ben oui, pourquoi ?


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

Tiens ça tombe bien, je viens d'en manger, des pâtes... et quelles pâtes :love: avec un léger curry aux crevettes .... miam  j'adore les pâtes :love: et ça se voit   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Octobre 2004)

Et tu m'en as pas garder macounette ? 
Pourtant on est pas si loin l'un de l'autre !


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et s'il veut plus de pain


À Roberto, il loge juste à coté de la boulangerie.  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

le jambon beurre est terminé
j'attend la café !!!   


merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

je viens d engloutir une bonne pizza 
avec un petit café italien 

y a pas a dire c est bon de se faire inviter au restaurant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je viens d engloutir une bonne pizza
> avec un petit café italien
> 
> y a pas a dire c est bon de se faire inviter au restaurant



veinarde!!!!!

moi je suis jalouse, personne ne m'invite :rose:  :rose: 

je te boule plus , na !!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint je demande votre aide :

j'aimerai un dictionnaire en ligne pour trouver la signification d'un mot et eventuellement l'orthographe (le correcteur integré est pas genial )

sa existe?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




heu !!!    

roberto rassure moi, tu vas pas travailler avec cette chemise?

oui????

ha bon....non rien , j'ai rien dit  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


tu a pas froid avec les manche courte?
tu veux un pull tricot maison???


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai un dictionnaire en ligne pour trouver la signification d'un mot et eventuellement l'orthographe (le correcteur integré est pas genial )


 Essaie celui-ci. 
http://www.lexilogos.com/francais_langue_dictionnaires.htm


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie celui-ci.
> http://www.lexilogos.com/francais_langue_dictionnaires.htm






macounette tu est un *amour !!! :love: *


c'est parfait ....merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

de rien


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Non ça va*, je me chauffe naturellement grâce à mon ingénieux _système d'origine d'énergie renouvelable. _
> C'est hormonal, en fait, pour faire simple.




j'en crois pas mes yeux....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> de rien


Hey ! c'est moi qui la drague !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Non ça va*, je me chauffe naturellement grâce à mon ingénieux _système d'origine d'énergie renouvelable. _
> C'est hormonal, en fait, pour faire simple.
> 
> Quand y pleut ma chemise est sèche _et je marche dans la rue auréolé de vapeur._
> ...




bon bon sa va ......   je connais aussi les chemises quiksilver !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hey ! c'est moi qui la drague !




mon cher supermoquette  ,

ne sois pas jaloux ,j'ai dis mainte fois que dans la vie il faut partager
et puis tu sais...macounette est une tres jolie femme et
elle va bientot danser avec nous !!!!      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

c'est prouvé * chiantifiquement * ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Tes yeux !
> 
> :love:



Ils ont l'avantage d'être deux....  On sait


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

En fait Roberto est un homme à poils longs*... c'est pour ça qu'il a toujours chaud 


_* ben si avec celle-là je rentre pas dans la compagnie des nases de zebig* :rateau: _

* :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En fait Roberto est un homme à poils longs*... c'est pour ça qu'il a toujours chaud



      olalalala je l'imagine bien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En fait Roberto est un homme à poils longs*... c'est pour ça qu'il a toujours chaud
> 
> 
> _* ben si avec celle-là je rentre pas dans la compagnie des nases de zebig* :rateau: _
> ...



 Nephou tu fais ....   
Tu m'as piqué ma réplique !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> olalalala je l'imagine bien



Tu crois qu'il a un sous-poil aussi pour éviter d'être trop mouillé par temps de pluie ?


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nephou tu fais ....
> Tu m'as piqué ma réplique !!!!


:love:
:jesaislojesors:


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

la je râle (certains diront que je fais que ca  )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En fait Roberto est un homme à poils longs*... c'est pour ça qu'il a toujours chaud




bon appelons chat un chat sans trop de detournement    

roberto est un poilu !!!

voila la preuve, je viens enfin de lui piquer une foto !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Comparé à Bassman*, par exemple, _je suis à peu près *aussi velu* que le David de Michel Ange, en moins palôt, et surtout en moins déhanché : *ça fait pas sérieux.*_



Ah oui il était pas très ... le David  

le mythe est tombé !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

Je prends quelques instants en votre compagnie car je n'en aurais sans doute plus l'occasion pendant  un long moment (qui sera plus court que je ne pense)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je prends quelques instants en votre compagnie car je n'en aurais sans doute plus l'occasion pendant  un long moment (qui sera plus court que je ne pense)



tu part où ?

en vacance?
en maison de repos?
en formation chez windob????

  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

J'ai trouvé le forum de nos étudiants de 1ère année, pas cool pour eux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé le forum de nos étudiants de 1ère année, pas cool pour eux




fuineur !!!! laisse le tranquils ces povres etudiants !!!   :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé le forum de nos étudiants de 1ère année, pas cool pour eux



Ah, toi aussi ? N'empeche sont meme pas cap' de m'indiquer le secrétariat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu part où ?
> 
> en vacance?
> en maison de repos?
> ...



non, juste un doigt


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fuineur !!!! laisse le tranquils ces povres etudiants !!!   :love:



ca c'est vrai qu'ils sont pauvres, mais bon on va pas remuer la merde, après ca sent le diesel


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est vrai qu'ils sont pauvres, mais bon on va pas remuer la merde, après ca sent le diesel




mais quel gamin insolent ce finn !!!!!


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint je demande votre aide :
> 
> j'aimerai un dictionnaire en ligne pour trouver la signification d'un mot et eventuellement l'orthographe (le correcteur integré est pas genial )
> 
> ...


 
Pour le dictionnaire, tu l'as. Et pour l'horthaugrafe, je te propose celui-ci.


----------



## Spyro (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> la je râle (certains diront que je fais que ca  )


"Que je fais que ça"

C'est tout


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est vrai qu'ils sont pauvres, mais bon on va pas remuer la merde, après ca sent le diesel


 bon, c'est pas bientot fini ce flood !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour le dictionnaire, tu l'as. Et pour l'horthaugrafe, je te propose celui-ci.




merciiiiiiiiiiii :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


ps ; ton alternative a google je l'ai aussi mise dans mes signets


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas bientot fini ce flood !





 :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

mintenaint je dois me decider a aller fouiller mon dressing
voire quel chiffon je peux bien trouver pour 
aller a une inauguration d'un resto oriental


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mintenaint je dois me decider a aller fouiller mon dressing
> voire quel chiffon je peux bien trouver pour
> aller a une inauguration d'un resto oriental



prend un chiffon avec des trous pour les yeux, quand même


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas bientot fini ce flood !




qu'est-ce qu'exactement qu'un flood?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> prend un chiffon avec des trous pour les yeux, quand même



bah , je sais pas si tonton hermes serait content de voir ses foulard troués!! :rose:


----------



## pitch'i (14 Octobre 2004)

...yé vé méga miaouPoster pour mieux vous miaouBouler vert gomme :style:


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ...yé vé méga miaouPoster pour mieux vous miaouBouler vert gomme :style:



miajour
m oublie pas si tu veux miabouler

encore un qui a trop regarde le royaume des chats en VF


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah , je sais pas si tonton hermes serait content de voir ses foulard troués!! :rose:



une burka chanel, ça te va?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> miajour
> m oublie pas si tu veux miabouler
> 
> encore un qui a trop regarde le royaume des chats en VF



je dirais plutôt "une"


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> je dirais plutôt "une"


va pour "une" alors


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'exactement qu'un flood?


 c'est une bonne question


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est une bonne question



tellement bonne question qu'il faudrait faire un thread pour cela et meme y ajouter un sondage !!!!


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

F...L...O...O....D


mais qu'est cela peut-il pouvoir dire?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

là, je me demande si le Toubarvert va se réveiller un peu... :mouais:


----------



## Zheng He (14 Octobre 2004)

Vous me manquiez tellement que je reviens vous voir.


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis , est que tous les grecs aiment la feta ??




De toutes façons, la feta qu'on trouve en France (et autour) est le plus souvent fabriquée en Lozère.

Mais si, mais si, je vous assure.


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

Il me semblait qu'une décision européenne y avait mis fin....


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

A propos, pour les dictionnaires, autant s'adresser au bon dieu qu'à ses saints. Ici, vous avez le TLF

(le trésor de la langue française si vous préférez : conçu à la fac de Nancy depuis des lustres. La version papier est un peu lourde et avait du être restreinte pour raisons de budget. Il est en ligne et gratuit maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, la feta qu'on trouve en France (et autour) est le plus souvent fabriquée en Lozère.
> 
> Mais si, mais si, je vous assure.




tiens , pareil quand j'entend 
le bonnes pates italienne panzani !!!


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens , pareil quand j'entend
> le bonnes pates italienne panzani !!!




ba oui tout ce qui est bon et étranger vient de chez nous, sinon ça serait pas bon, non    :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> A propos, pour les dictionnaires, autant s'adresser au bon dieu qu'à ses saints. Ici, vous avez le TLF
> 
> (le trésor de la langue française si vous préférez : conçu à la fac de Nancy depuis des lustres. La version papier est un peu lourde et avait du être restreinte pour raisons de budget. Il est en ligne et gratuit maintenant


 
Et puis y'à un site aussi que je trouve très pratique, il s'agit de :

http://www.leconjugueur.com/


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba oui tout ce qui est bon et étranger vient de chez nous, sinon ça serait pas bon, non    :mouais:



les pates panzani sont FRANCAISE !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, la feta qu'on trouve en France (et autour) est le plus souvent fabriquée en Lozère.
> 
> Mais si, mais si, je vous assure.



Normalement ils vont perdre l'appellation vu que ça va devenir une AOC grecque, ce qui pose un tas de problèmes (à commencer par savoir si en Grèce elle ne sera pas faite avec du lait de vache   ). Mais le produit existant ne changera pas de goût s'il change de nom. Alors n'hésitez pas en manger, la laiterie qui la fabrique est une des plus grosses entreprises du département.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> A propos, pour les dictionnaires, autant s'adresser au bon dieu qu'à ses saints. Ici, vous avez le TLF




merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


et oppp dans mes signets!!!


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les pates panzani sont FRANCAISE !!!!!


ba oui, je sais bien c'est pour cela que ces pates sont bonnes. 
  :mouais: ...un bon gout de plastok..mmmmmh


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et puis y'à un site aussi que je trouve très pratique, il s'agit de :
> 
> http://www.leconjugueur.com/




et oppppp voila un autre dans les signet......
je dois bien me decider a créer un dossier "dico"

merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et puis y'à un site aussi que je trouve très pratique, il s'agit de :
> 
> http://www.leconjugueur.com/



Absolument, c'est un très bon site.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

bien bien voila

je vais vous devoiler la *nouvelle tactique de drague*


vous prenez la tete de mire
vous la boulez bien forte 
et....
comme message......

une fessée ?      



ps : l'auteur de ce message il se reconnaitra sans peine !!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien bien voila
> 
> je vais vous devoiler la *nouvelle tactique de drague*
> 
> ...


----------



## pitch'i (14 Octobre 2004)

miaouBijour piro ! 




			
				piro a dit:
			
		

> miajour
> m oublie pas si tu veux miabouler
> 
> encore un qui a trop regarde le royaume des chats en VF


 jamais miaouVu ce royaume chats !?!?! 


pitch'i s'en va te miaouBouler de suite !  yop! cé partiiii...


----------



## goonie (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien bien voila
> 
> je vais vous devoiler la *nouvelle tactique de drague*
> 
> ...


Tiens, je ne la connaissais pas celle là     
Il y a toujours quelque chose à apprendre sur Mac Gé     
Au fait, Robertav, bien ta nouvelle signature


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2004)

Là je rattrape une journée d'absence sur MacGé tout en chatant sur le toubarvert :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

la je viens de rentrer......un peu ...euhmmmm commment dire....
le chamapagne etait bon


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de rentrer......un peu ...euhmmmm commment dire....
> le chamapagne etait bon


Les mecs une fille facile !


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

J'suis encore au boulot !! j'ai fait l'erreur de m'engager sur un 20 pages pour un client  :mouais: 

s'avez le genre de dossier : 
Le client : "écoute, j'ai un gros problème, il faut que tu me dépannes, mais t'inquiète c'est rien. C'est un 20 pages y'a juste du texte et des photos à couler, format A4 à l'italienne plié... bref la routine, les éléments t'arrive jeudi fin de matinée et il me faut le BAT vendredi matin ! ok ??"
et moi (gros con) :  "bon ok, si vraiment t'es dans la merde"

Bilan : le dossier est arrivé à 15h au lieu de 11h, les fichiers de base, n'était pas tout à fait ceux attendus et cerise sur le gâteau il y avait un truc comme 6 ou 7 tableaux à faire !!

Bref heureux le gars   

et que donne toute cette recette... j'vous l'donne en mile, bibi encore au boulot  :mouais: 

Alors un petit coup de boule serait pas de refus... merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

dégudte des maquereaux au vin blanc (muscadet)


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2004)

tu m'invites? :love: (pour le vin blanc  )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

et moi pour le maquereaux ??? :love:  :love: 

pas de vin merci, j'ai deja assez bu de champagne pour ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi pour le maquereaux ??? :love:  :love:



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: je viens de terminer  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien bien voila
> 
> je vais vous devoiler la *nouvelle tactique de drague*
> 
> ...



Ici, nous sommes en présence d'une petite qui croit que tout n'est que maneuvre dagatoire...

Et quand je te dis que tes propos m'évoquent la platitude navrante des films de lelouch, je t'assure que c'est pas une manoeuvre dagatoire...

Vraiment, je t'assure !!

Plutôt 2 fois qu'une même...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose: je viens de terminer  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:




pas grave , je prend encore un peu de pizza aux anchois de global    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2004)

Ca commence à donner faim tout ça


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je rattrape une journée d'absence sur MacGé tout en chatant sur le toubarvert :love:



On s'en fout.

OUI

NON

PEUT ETRE

Pour moi c'est OUI.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas grave , je prend encore un peu de pizza aux anchois de global    :love:



gourmande, va


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

drageur va !!!


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout.
> 
> OUI
> 
> ...


 lance un sondage


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

Je ne voudrais pas faire de peine...


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

pas ton genre


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout.
> 
> OUI
> 
> ...


 Encooooooooooooreuh! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas ton genre



Ben non..


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

C'est celà oui...


----------



## Franswa (14 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:
> 
> Doooors bieeeeen !!




je te voir encore debut donc 
je te souhaite bonne nuit      :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te voir encore debut donc
> je te souhaite bonne nuit      :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



Et moi ???  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ???  :rose:



toi aussi tu va te coucher?  

ben ,  alors bonne nuit a toi et....

bonne nuit a moi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

au fait BONNE NUIT A TOUS     :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu va te coucher?
> 
> ben ,  alors bonne nuit a toi et....
> 
> ...



bonne nuit à toi


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

tout le monde va se coucher ?


----------



## iTof (14 Octobre 2004)

ben non ! je quite le toubar pour toi ! :love:


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

ça c'est gentil :rose:


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

j'admire le syntaxe de cette phrase :
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

moi j'aime celle là :

"There seems to have been a slight problem with the Forums MacGeneration database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
We apologise for any inconvenience."

   

Ok... je sors


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ok... je sors




mais non, reste !  

Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.



Je sais pas si c'est l'heure ou la poire. (ptet les 2)... mais j'y vois une connotation sexuelle à ce message !!      :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est l'heure ou la poire. (ptet les 2)... mais j'y vois une connotation sexuelle à ce message !!      :rateau:  :rose:



non non, rassure toi, ce n'est ni l'heure, ni la poire, c'est naturel, ça s'appelle une erection


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.



 nan, j'ai couillé, en fait ça s'appelle un film de boules


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

arrêtes, tu m'excites...    et un concombre excité en vaux 2...    :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

bonjour     

la c'est le café matinal


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2004)

Là, je rattrape une partie de mon retard.


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

une partie, seulement, hein !! C'est ça, d'être lent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je rattrape une partie de mon retard.



Tu as manqué des choses mais des choses !


----------



## piro (15 Octobre 2004)

la j arrive au boulot et je lits mes mails devant un petit café


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2004)

A chaque fois que je viens sur ce fil je fais la même chose :


J'écris un post !  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as manqué des choses mais des choses !


Et puis d'une force, mais alors.... d'une force


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as manqué des choses mais des choses !




on va lui faire un resumé
ou on le laisse se debrouiller comme un grand?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on va lui faire un resumé
> ou on le laisse se debrouiller comme un grand?



Je ne sais pas il va falloir sortir pour lui un numéro hors-série de Barci-Barlà au moins


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

Je lis des news débiles. 

Le fameux Baron rouge aurait-il un fils?  


Une AES à Milan pour rencontrer Mulatta Bianca  


Un Bar fait de glace à Milan 








[size=-1]Des clients dans un bar de Milan construit à partir de blocs de glace provenant de Suède. Les verres eux-mêmes sont taillés dans la glace. [/size]
[size=-1]/Photo prise le 14 octobre 2004/REUTERS/Stefano Pellandini 
 [/size][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Lire l'article associé*[/size]


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un Bar fait de glace à Milan



Heureusement que les AECistes ne sont pas allés là-bas, il aurait fondu  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

j'arrive au boulot.
J'ai peu et mal dormi. Je suis de mauvais poil. je crois même que pour la peine je vais déprimer un coup   :mouais:


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

une petite   pause sur Macgé...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un Bar fait de glace à Milan



il sont fous mes freres    



> e café devra être reconstruit dans six mois



on boit un café dans un endroit pareil ????


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

Là je lis les commentaires de mes coups de boule et je remarque les nombreuses occurence de "t'es un malade"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je lis les commentaires de mes coups de boule et je remarque les nombreuses occurence de "t'es un malade"




pas etonnant sachant ce que tu met toi dans tes messages coupbuls !!!!


----------



## lilimac54 (15 Octobre 2004)

ben là je fais un tour sur MacG et je m'éclate bien


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

là je suis *vraiment *   ...



....en manque..



  











....de coudbouls


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

J'écoute ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mon dieu, c'est bon.... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je dessine une maison de poupée...*
> _Avec un certain plaisir_, moi qui pourtant aime tant dessiner des hot-rods vintage et des motos rutilantes !
> 
> 
> ...




mattel© t'as embauché pour creer une nouvelle maison pour barbie???   :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh oui c'est vraiment très bon, j'adore Morrissey, j'adore DM..
  












...ça mérite bien un coudboul de ta part, nan?    :love:


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'enlève mon pull : _y fait *une chaleur* d'enfer !_
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


Prends pas froid pour autant.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Si c'est sincère oui  mais de toutes façons ce sera ce soir tard ou demain car j'en ai déjà trop donné....


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai fini mes illustrations de jouets en bois, et je contemple les restes de *mon envie de travailler*, _qui n'était pas déjà super-flambante,_ mais qui n'est plus maintenant qu'*un ridicule tas de cendres* !!
> :rose:



Pas mieux...   :sleep:


----------



## piro (15 Octobre 2004)

c est etonnant comme le vendredi on est souvent sujet d une crise de
"j ai pas envie d en jouer"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

mais ques'que vous avez tous a vous demoraliser aujourd'hui?????????   

opppppppp un grand sourire       ce soir commence un bon WE!!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais ques'que vous avez tous a vous demoraliser aujourd'hui?????????
> 
> opppppppp un grand sourire       ce soir commence un bon WE!!!!!!! :love:  :love:



non


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> non



si si et que sa saute !!!!

depeche toi , moi je veux voir un sourire!!!      :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si et que sa saute !!!!
> 
> depeche toi , moi je veux voir un sourire!!!      :love:



Non. Pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J
> 
> J'aime bien ta signature, Fabienr !
> *


*

Merci. C'est ma devise depuis des années.*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint que je viens de divorcer de supermoquette
(j'ai trouvé bien mieux )     

je vais vite mettre ma peinture de guerre
et herisser mes cheveux poils de carotte  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

là je suis en train de faire un rapport sur des choses que je ne comprends pas, faire des phrases sympas et tout..   d'ailleurs, si vous avez des suggestions de phrases bien senties très floues qui ne veulent pas dire grand chose mais que l'on peut caser à toutes les sauces, je suis preneur


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenaint que je viens de divorcer de supermoquette








Comment voulez-vous que je paraisse sérieux au bureau avec ce genre de post


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis quasiment *un spécialiste.*
> 
> _Tu as un vague sujet, ou j'y vais comme ça ??_


 Vas-y Roberto, lance-toi comme ça ! J'ai confiance !   :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis quasiment *un spécialiste.*
> 
> _Tu as un vague sujet, ou j'y vais comme ça ??_



mots clés:  transport/solution  (celui-ci est vraiment ridicule)/prudence/étude/europe/marché/normes...

avec cela t'es mal barré...

je pense qu'il vaut mieux se lancer en ayant à l'idée des *"postures"* 

- prudence;

- recul; 

- attente; : siffle:

- travail en profondeur    (j'adorrrrrrrrrre)


----------



## piro (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment voulez-vous que je paraisse sérieux au bureau avec ce genre de post



est ce que le bar de MacG est serieux ?
est ce supermoquette est vraiment un moustachu a lunettes ?
est ce surfer sur MacG au boulot est serieux ?


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas *un peu porno*, ton truc, là ?
> :hein:
> 
> :rose:




...mince, je suis démasqué 
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :mouais: 


mais bon, tous les métiers sont nobles, nan  :rose:   


et celui est vraiment agréable    


(mon rapport    n'avance pas...)


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis quasiment *un spécialiste.*


 Un spécialiste ? Du porno fleur bleue, alors !


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

Ah oui! c'est vrai! Vahinées, colliers de fleurs et mamans sur le chemin de l'école !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> mamans sur le chemin de l'école !  :love:



Surtout


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2004)

Hello panthère galopante...Comment qu'c'est aujourd'hui ?


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout



sur quoi?????  
  :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hello panthère galopante...Comment qu'c'est aujourd'hui ?



Salut Sonny  En forme pour abraser ?


----------



## goonie (15 Octobre 2004)

Je me repose en donnant quelques coups de boule  

Quand la machine veut bien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Fleurs hawaïennes*, plutôt !
> 
> :love:




oui surtout cella qui va avec la chemise


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Un spécialiste ? Du porno fleur bleue, alors !





Roberto nous aurait-il caché quelque chose 
un succédané de Arlequin© ?


----------



## monoeil (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Roberto nous aurait-il caché quelque chose
> un succédané de Arlequin© ?


 
Arlequin  : essais succès damnés...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Moi avec *ma ZX break vert foncé métallisé*, j'ai plutôt un aspirateur à mémés !_
> :affraid:
> 
> :rateau:




povreeepetit roberto , obligé de conduire une auto a memés      

et ta moto? tu nous la cache celle là!!!    :love:


----------



## dude (15 Octobre 2004)

Fais comme moi Roberto utilise un velo   

moi je range mes 2000 chansons vu que les ID3 sont vraiment nuls et ecris des mails a mes copain francais qui vivent en France (je sais ca a l'air logique...) et qui me manquent. Et il ne pleut plus sur Riemst, mais je reste tranquillement a la maison et ce soir... Rolling Stones Pub


----------



## dude (15 Octobre 2004)

:love: 

...ou a etudiantes   . 

Biking keeps you thin and beautiful


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint que j'ai reinstallé 4 fois safari sans voir
le moindre petit signe de changement
je bois un café      et j'ecoute........la pluie tomber !!!!!!!

haaaaaaaaaaa quel bel aprem !!!! :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Moi avec *ma ZX break vert foncé métallisé*, j'ai plutôt un aspirateur à mémés !_


Avec un tel coffre, tu peux en mettre plusieurs....

C'est un avantage *indéniable*, mon cher....


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, mes parents avaient une *Volvo break*, c'était vachement plus pratique finalement qu'une *Lotus Seven* !



Mode Decoris on ?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Octobre 2004)

Je préfères mon cabriolet


----------



## dude (15 Octobre 2004)

Je prefere une voiture avec du style:






_La verte, pas le veau derriere..._


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

non mais ho  :mouais:    :hein: 

le mondial de l'auto, c'est fini, là, ho  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

pfff c'est moi qui a le plus beau coupé !!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, les breaks ça me fait penser à mes deux premières voitures : j'en ai d'abord eu une comme celle de devant et puis une comme celle de derrières (même les couleurs ça doit être la même chose). Mais les miennes n'ont jamais été traîner dans des endroits pleins d'avions, plutôt dans le fin fond des Corbières ou de la Lozère.


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ait commencé, j'avais pas prévu : *toutes mes excuses !*



moi aui moins avec ça je passe partout


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

là je me dis que ça serait sympa:
- que je dépasse les 5 points de coudbouls;
- je dépasse les 1000 messages

avant ce soir


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...- je dépasse les 1000 messages...


Bin moi j'viens de dépasser les 1000 sans m'en rendre compte....  

C'est comme ça que l'on se fait flasher....


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

tu vas bien nous offrir une tournée alors?


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu vas bien nous offrir une tournée alors?


Non mais dis-donc !!!!  

T'as la mémoire courte mon garçon !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

la premiere voiture de ma maman








ma premiere voiture


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Non mais dis-donc !!!!
> 
> T'as la mémoire courte mon garçon !!!!!!!



mais nan,...heu 
 

je parlais d'une tournée, une vraie, genre...


----------



## piro (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la premiere voiture de ma maman



le legendaire "pot de yaourt"


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je bois assez de café* pour faire des bonds tout le week-end !



oh tiens bonne idée, je vais aller me chercher...


 







un 32


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> le legendaire "pot de yaourt"



applelé aussi " le cercueil roulant" ou "la boîte à mort"...


----------



## piro (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> applelé aussi " le cercueil roulant" ou "la boîte à mort"...


ca m avait traumatise etant gamin de voir mon voisin dans sa fiat 500
il depassait allegrement les 1m90 et avait un bout de tete qui sortait du toit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> le legendaire "pot de yaourt"




je me rappelle de truc "immense" que aujourd'hui me font encore sourire.......

un jour , maman avait le permis depuis 2mois environs, on va a l'adventure de la grande ville (milan ).......sur une route nationale on s'est retrouvé avec 1 camion devant et un derriere......ma tante devant

- depasse depasse ils vont nous ecraser

   


un autre jour ......quelques années plus tard .....

mon pere vient me chercher chez ma tante avec sa sportive coupé , il se gare en bas de la route et il monte me chercher........on redescend et la mon pere deviens  furax , deux 500 , 1devant et l'autre derriere avaient "coincé" sa voiture

on monte dans la voiture et ........bum devant, bum derriere et on part , on va faire un tour chez un cop's lui et lui dit tout fiere 
-je vien de claquer 2 cinquecento , pffffff , sa existe encore ce tas de ferraille?  

on rentre tranquil a la maison , ma mere vient de rentrer aussi

lui a ma mere "tu te rend compte,  2 cinquecento ont osé me coincer"
et ma mere "oui je sais, va voir l'etat de ma voiture" !!!!


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

y'a un voyage en Italie qui se prépare? 

Et personne ne me prévient?


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

ouais, faut me tenir au courant, parce que je me disais que j'irais bien faire un long week end en Italie, genre en ville..


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, faut me tenir au courant, parce que je me disais que j'irais bien faire un long week end en Italie, genre en ville..


Week-end à Rome.....

Lalalali lala lalalaaaala

.........


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu *Mastroianni*, et vous ?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



vu dans tout les sauces et aussi en personne    

j'etait trop petite en fin 1960  debut 1970 mais de souvenir vagues trottent toujours dans ma tete


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Week-end à Rome.....
> 
> Lalalali lala lalalaaaala
> 
> .........



ouais, faut que je me lance, ya des plans pas trop chers je crois


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu dans tout les sauces et aussi en personne



heu....comment qu'on fait pour voir quelqu'un dans tout les sauces? 
 

Marcello se cache au fond des casserolles?


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Week-end à Rome.....
> 
> Lalalali lala lalalaaaala
> 
> .........


Au risque de passer pour une éternelle romantique, ce sera Venise pour moi.


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

moi j'y suis déjà allé 
 

pour le romantisme, je pense que Florence doit bien assurer...


----------



## MrStone (15 Octobre 2004)

Niveau romantisme le top hors-concours c'est Venise ! De préférence hors-carnaval, y'a déjà bien assez de monde comme ça le reste de l'année...
Mais c'est vrai que Rome et Florence se battent bien aussi 

Sinon pour rester dans le thread chuis en train de manger une poire, miam


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

Mori, un petit port de pêche


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de passer pour une éternelle romantique, ce sera Venise pour moi.


C'est vrai que Venise... 






Dommage que ce soit devenu si touristique.  

Finalement, je préférerais un gite d'hôte en Toscane.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

allées visiter les collines de florence ou de rome....
si vous etes amants de la beauté de la nature vous aurez
de quoi satisfaire vos exigence  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




    

Florence est effectivement très sympa


un peu surfaite, même si on sent chez elles une riche ascendence


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mori, un petit port de pêche


  
c'est pas Bori, le petit port (dans une chanson de dom A je crois )?


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2004)

Je suis allé à Rome quand j'étais enfant de choeur     

Et j'ai donné des cours 3 semaines à Urbino, enfin, à quelques kilomètres d'Urbino. Très belle petite ville et le palais des duc d'Urbino vaut le déplacement tant en contenant qu'en contenu (il y a un superbe tableau de Piero della Francesca, un cabinet en trompe-l'oeil assez incroyable, etc.)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas Bori, le petit port (dans une chanson de dom A je crois )?



Non c'est Mori une petite localité à côté de Naples. De là vient l'expression erronnée "Voir Naples et mourir" en fait il s'agit de "Voir Naples et Mori"


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est Mori une petite localité à côté de Naples. De là vient l'expression erronnée "Voir Naples et mourir" en fait il s'agit de "Voir Naples et Mori"


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Venise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bel endroit effectivement.


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

sinon, là tout de suite précisément j'envisage de partir du boulot    et d'aller prendre mon train en direction de Clermont Ferrand, en croisant les doigts pour que le temps soit pas trop degueu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sinon, là tout de suite précisément j'envisage de partir du boulot    et d'aller prendre mon train en direction de Clermont Ferrand, en croisant les doigts pour que le temps soit pas trop degueu



oui on gele bien chez toi 

beaucoup de souvenir d'un noel a clermont et a vichy ......surtout le froid !!!!


----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens de rentrer du boulot et je savoure le fait que je suis en vacances pour 1 semaine. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Là, je trempe une madeleine dans une tasse de chocolat chaud. La pluie tombe sur les vitres, je suis au chaud, je me sens bien.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je trempe une madeleine dans une tasse de chocolat chaud. La pluie tombe sur les vitres, je suis au chaud, je me sens bien.



le feu crepitant dans la cheminé
te voila parti pour un bon we


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

là, je me demande toujours où je vais dormir ce soir... Pas cool.
du coup je traîne au boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je me demande toujours où je vais dormir ce soir... Pas cool.
> du coup je traîne au boulot...



tu es a la porte?  

un copain avec un divan douillet tu trouveras .......

un sourire opppppp    :love:


----------



## abba zaba (15 Octobre 2004)

Là, j'émiette un crabe, après j'irai au salon pour camoufler un panari.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es a la porte?
> 
> un copain avec un divan douillet tu trouveras .......
> 
> un sourire opppppp    :love:



C'est pas mon week-end à la maison.
Hier j'ai déjà squatté un pote, ce soir peut-être un autre, demain, j'en sais encore moins.

Le bonheur, quoi...
J'ai super envie de sourire, mais ça me donne envie de vomir...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je me demande toujours où je vais dormir ce soir... Pas cool.



Dis-nous plutôt où tu habites. Si, par hasard, quelqu'un ayant l'âme d'un bon samaritain habite dans la même ville, il pourra te contacter par MP.  Bon courage à toi.


----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Ma Counette Préférée


:rose:
Oula tu vas faire des jaloux toi :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je me demande toujours où je vais dormir ce soir... Pas cool.
> du coup je traîne au boulot...


  

c'est une sacré mauvaise période que tu passes actuellement, si j'ai bien compris.... mais dis-toi bien qu'aucun malheur n'est éternel.

Courage


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon week-end à la maison.
> Hier j'ai déjà squatté un pote, ce soir peut-être un autre, demain, j'en sais encore moins.
> 
> Le bonheur, quoi...
> J'ai super envie de sourire, mais ça me donne envie de vomir...




fabien .......

je sais combient un divorce est difficile , moralment et aussi pour certains financierement....

si t'as envie de pleur pour de bon je pourrait te raconter ma vie , mon divorce ect ect  mais bon la c'est pas le sujet 

cette maison tu ne peux pas la quitter, te trouver un logement que pour toi et ton enfant? et puis pourquoi tu dois le quitter quand elle est là?
c'est compliqué tout cela........

tu verra, je peux te l'assurer, dans quelques mois tout sa va s'arranger .....le divorce fini ou presque, une nouvelle façon de vivre, des nouveaux copains....

il faudrait (et je sais que c'est loins d'etre facile) que tu tourne ton visage vers le futur.....laisse le passé où il est , de toute façon on ne peut pas y revenir en arriere
sauf si bien evidemment une petit genie qui traine par ici a reussi a construire la machine a remonter le temp 

tiens , voila un bisoux sincere  :love:  et toute mon amitié


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon week-end à la maison.
> Hier j'ai déjà squatté un pote, ce soir peut-être un autre, demain, j'en sais encore moins.
> 
> Le bonheur, quoi...
> J'ai super envie de sourire, mais ça me donne envie de vomir...


Les potes sont là pour ça. 

Un conseil. Ne reste pas seul et confie-toi. 

Je suis également passé par là.  Tu ressortiras de cette épreuve, en étant renforcé.


----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2004)

Pareil que sylko et robertav.... (décidément, ça doit être la génération) _been there, done that._ Et il n'y a pas longtemps.
Ce matin, en me rendant au travail, malgré le mauvais temps et le froid, j'ai vu, pendant un court moment, surgir un arc-en-ciel. Cela m'a fait penser qu'après l'année de merde que je viens de vivre, je m'en étais sortie et j'étais prête à vivre une nouvelle vie.

C'est dur à vivre, et sur le moment, désespérant même. Mais ne lâche pas prise, continue à lutter. Et tu verras, l'arc-en-ciel sera au bout de ta route à toi aussi.

Courage ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fabien .......
> 
> je sais combient un divorce est difficile , moralment et aussi pour certains financierement....
> 
> ...



Ah hum


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah hum




monsieur il me semble que notre credo etait
"dans la vie il faut partager"
donc je ne vois pas le motif de votre ironie
moi j'embrasse qui je veux et quand je veux      :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> tiens , voila un bisoux sincere  :love:  et toute mon amitié



Tout pareil Fabien


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur il me semble que notre credo etait
> "dans la vie il faut partager"
> donc je ne vois pas le motif de votre ironie
> moi j'embrasse qui je veux et quand je veux      :love:


Tu me vousoies mainant ? sinon ta dernière ligne me fait penser , ah hum, à une chanson horrible de la compagnie créole


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2004)

Votre moustache démesurée impose le respect ainsi que le vouvoiement


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu me vousoies mainant ? sinon ta dernière ligne me fait penser , ah hum, à une chanson horrible de la compagnie créole



point numero 1 - je vouvusse quand je parle a quelq'un  qui m'a mis en colere!!! :mouais: 

point numero 2 - on a toujours pas de cochons a elever ensemble........il me semble   

point numero 3 - je connais pas la chanson


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

tu en as e la chance, pare respect de l'humanité je n'ai pas posté les paroles


----------



## emge (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je me demande toujours où je vais dormir ce soir... Pas cool.
> du coup je traîne au boulot...



Avec toi ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je bois un café toute contente
que la connexion est nikel, rapide, fluide     


super moquette???

viens par la et...........







smackkkkkk  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## goonie (15 Octobre 2004)

J'étais parti pour dire que j'étais un peu vanné ce soir entre le boulot et le retour sous la flotte mais en remontant un peu la discussion, je m'aperçois que cela est vraiment insignifiant  :rose: 
Citation : 
Posté par fabienr

là, je me demande toujours où je vais dormir ce soir... Pas cool.
du coup je traîne au boulot...

Comme te l'on dit plusieurs déjà, courage, on ne te sortira pas que ça va être facile mais il faut s'accrocher. L'être humain est comme cela, il s'accroche à des réves pour se faire avancer et une fois ceux-ci réalisés, patatrac..  
Et puis, on repart sur un autre etc...
Bon je vais arréter là ma philosophie de carton sinon je vais en prendre plein la tête


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

et moi je suis content de ne plus etre au boulot pour faire du cobol 
mais si je glande je suis content moi lol
tiens encore une limace phosphorescente


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

je regarde l'heure, et m'aperçois avec stupeur qu'il va etre minuit et que conséquemment, je vais pouvoir aller poster dans les users de la nuit


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2004)

La??? Maintenant je fais quoi ??
Euh.... tu fais chier avec tes questions.... J'en sais rien en fait


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La??? Maintenant je fais quoi ??
> Euh.... tu fais chier avec tes questions.... J'en sais rien en fait


 tu tues le temps, disons


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2004)

non je l'ai loupé 

Je l'aurais au prochain round


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

maladroit !


----------



## goonie (16 Octobre 2004)

Un petit tour sur le site avant de partir à la campagne   
sans connexion dispo là-bas


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'ai eu le mel de confirmation de *Wanadouille©* comme quoi chuis en illimité, que je peux faire ce que je veux tant que je veux, que ma femme affichera plus à l'écran en 1440x900 _(pa-no-ra-mique !)_ des factures totalement délirantes pour la justification desquelles j'ai régulièrement du mettre en ½uvre une inventivité particulièrement aiguisée et une spontanéité sans égale, le tout sans blémir _mais avec un air profondément désolé._
> :rose:




On est super CONTENTES !!!!!  :love: 
Tu peux pas t'imaginer...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens de me réveiller :sleep:


mais depuis que vBulletin a changé je m'y retrouve plus du tout sur les threads et ça me une plombe à charger


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 



roberto     pourrait tu un jour nous montrer tes factures et la tete de ta femme ??    et aussi la tienne pendant que tu explique a ta femme que france telecom a decidement a des compteurs  farfeleux et que toi tu n'y est pour rien ?    


dis , entre nous, a l'arrivé de la doulereuse , je parie que tu rentrait a la maison avec un bel bouquet de fleurs non?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A quelques détails près...
> :rose:




   c'est ce que je pensais !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2004)

v'la aut'chose...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Octobre 2004)

Là je cherche un post dont je ne sais plus qui est l'auteur, quand exactement il a été posté, ni où dans le bar ...
La seule chose dont je me souvienne c'est que c'était une petite animation :rateau:

En gros j'ai aucune chance de le retrouver ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je vais decrocher

plein de chose a faire a l'exterieur et sa tombe bien

le soeil est reapparu !!!     :love:  :love:  :love: 


bonne journée shopping, balade , repos et.......tout ce que vous voulez!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> v'la aut'chose...



Tu t'ennuies, Georges ?


----------



## dude (16 Octobre 2004)

je me reveille tranquillement, il y a des Dandy Warhols dans l'air, je dois aller prendre une douche et me nourrir, puis retour dans la chambre et... boulot i fear.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2004)

Non, c'est toi qui m'ennuie, moi je ne m'ennuie jamais, je dois même être la seule personne qui ne m'ennuit pas.

J'abrase un peu avant de partir simplement.


----------



## pixelemon (16 Octobre 2004)

j'ai kidnappé "doudou" pour obtenir en échange un semblant de rangement des jouets dans leur coffre, 

en ce moment Paolo se dirige vers moi avec "le chien" (un nounours aussi grand que lui) je crois deviner qu'il s'agit d'un échange d'otage... je ne cèderai pas.

 : mon fils vient de dire "bouzour tout l'monde" aux enceintes, donc je vous passe le bonjour  (c'est à cause de skype tout ça)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est toi qui m'ennuie, moi je ne m'ennuie jamais, je dois même être la seule personne qui ne m'ennuit pas.



C'est trop facile...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2004)

Et pourtant...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Je pense à ce que je vais faire aujourd'hui


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Je me disais que ça allait vite, quand même : je viens de piger que je suis passé de 128 à 512 !
> 
> :rose:



Futur floodeur ou tes posts vont ressembler, et nous en avons un avant goût dans "Avec la tête", aux oeuvres de Victor Hugo en douze volumes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez qui gnagnate a dit:
			
		

> J'écris pas connecté, d't'façon !!



Tu es donc passé maître dans l'art de mitonner ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez mode du bélouga et rien d'autre  a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'aime pas trop la nouvelle cuisine, je préfère les banquets de la dernière page avec le barde ligoté !



Non, non, là c'est trop facile, tu exagères...      Roberto adepte du bondage alors ça !  Tu fais du gigot de mignard pour le déjeuner ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

Mode Warning on : 

  Je viens de m'apercevoir que Golf est passé dans un autre espace-temps, sûrement un effet de son voyage en Suisse !   

Mode Warning off.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:Je me disais que ça allait vite, quand même : je viens de piger que je suis passé de 128 à 512 !



Et tu n'es pas au bout de tes surprises : en 1024, les conneries m'arrivent deux fois plus vite...
_Une pensée pour ceux qui sont en 2048 et au-delà. (1)_  

(1) Pour ce à quoi ça leur sert...


----------



## Grug (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et tu n'es pas au bout de tes surprises : en 1024, les conneries m'arrivent deux fois plus vite...
> _Une pensée pour ceux qui sont en 2048 et au-delà. (1)_
> 
> (1) Pour ce à quoi ça leur sert...


 ben tu l'as dit.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, là c'est trop facile, tu exagères...      Roberto adepte du bondage alors ça !  Tu fais du gigot de mignard pour le déjeuner ?


mais je vais pas me laisser manger comme cela


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

Là je bosse sur des clip arts dans Illustrator  tout en étant sur le toubar


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et tu n'es pas au bout de tes surprises : en 1024, les conneries m'arrivent deux fois plus vite...
> _Une pensée pour ceux qui sont en 2048 et au-delà. (1)_
> 
> (1) Pour ce à quoi ça leur sert...


Avec mon 100baseT sur un backbone t'imagine même pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon 100baseT sur un backbone t'imagine même pas



Oui, mais c'est pas du jeu : chez toi, les conneries arrivent directement au cerveau !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Octobre 2004)

là je vais faire un exercice de mise en page typographique sur illustrator !!!!!! c'est parti !!!!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Gnagnagna !*


   

Quant à moi, j'attends désespérément que l'hébergeur web d'un client refonctionne, pour pouvoir envoyer les modifs par FTP.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

moi je viens de terminer les dernier thread depuis mon absence!!


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

Je prépare une saloperie pour macmarco !!  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare une saloperie pour macmarco !!  :rateau:  :mouais:




tu va le faire danser ????


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu va le faire danser ????



Farpaitement !!  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

basoin de votre aide:

j'ai mal aux yeux , surtout le soir ...j'allume un lumiere pour ne pas trop avoir de luminosité de l"ecran mais......je suis au max dans le minimum mais c'est touj trop lumineux

il n'y a pas de possibilité de baisser un peu plus la luminosité?


mes yeux clair vous remercient infiniment  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> basoin de votre aide:
> 
> j'ai mal aux yeux , surtout le soir ...j'allume un lumiere pour ne pas trop avoir de luminosité de l"ecran mais......je suis au max dans le minimum mais c'est touj trop lumineux
> 
> ...


Pour concarrer le scintillement de l'écran une lumière incidente est nécessaire, augmente là, mais je ne te conseille que trop un écran protecteur à coller sur ton écran d'ordi. C'est pas très cher mais très efficace !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour concarrer le scintillement de l'écran une lumière incidente est nécessaire, augmente là, mais je ne te conseille que trop un écran protecteur à coller sur ton écran d'ordi. C'est pas très cher mais très efficace !




merci !!! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour concarrer le scintillement de l'écran une lumière incidente est nécessaire, augmente là, mais je ne te conseille que trop un écran protecteur à coller sur ton écran d'ordi. C'est pas très cher mais très efficace !



Concarrons, mes frères et s½urs ! C'est la seule solution constructiviste !


----------



## macarel (16 Octobre 2004)

moi, je glande. Il pleut dehors; ça fait des mois que je n'ai pas vu ça :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci !!! :love:


tu veux pas coucher avec moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Concarrons, mes frères et s½urs ! C'est la seule solution constructiviste !




concarrons et concottons ensemble  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macarel (16 Octobre 2004)

ça depend, montre toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas coucher avec moi ?




voila un etre direct, franc et surtout *pas interessé* !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un etre direct, franc et surtout *pas interessé* !!!!


Quelle naive ! je ne suis pas "surtout"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un etre direct, franc et surtout *pas interessé* !!!!



Voilà "surtout" un être désespérement en manque et pressé !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle naive ! je ne suis pas "surtout"




tu es sur  que te tente vraiment un 5a7 avec   une vieille !!!!   


rdv a 17 h le 31 novembre où tu desire


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> basoin de votre aide:
> j'ai mal aux yeux , surtout le soir ...j'allume un lumiere pour ne pas trop avoir de luminosité de l"ecran mais......je suis au max dans le minimum mais c'est touj trop lumineux
> il n'y a pas de possibilité de baisser un peu plus la luminosité?
> mes yeux clair vous remercient infiniment



Tu peux aussi essayer ca, mais ce n'est pas très sexy (quoique... Avec une corde autour du cou, va savoir...) :





:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (quoique... Avec la corde...)



Une corde à n½uds ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi essayer ca, mais ce n'est pas très sexy (quoique... Avec la corde...) :
> :affraid:




uawww je suis gaté moi aujourd'hui 

un tit jeunot qui me fait de propositions indecents
et
un modé qui me proposé une corde....


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une corde à n½uds ?



Dans le cas de super, il est même coulant !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> dans le cas de super, il est même coulant !



C'est comme le camembert : y'en a qui aiment, ça ne se discute pas.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas de super, il est même coulant !


Hé salut l'nioub' ! et c't'arthrite ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et c't'arthrite ?



Coup bas ! Coup bas ! On avait dit qu'on n'utilisait pas son dossier médical !


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé salut l'nioub' ! et c't'arthrite ?




Bordel, où ai-je foutu le bouton de ban ?! 

Mon petit Super, le fait que tu sois Suisse ne t'autorise pas de telles familiarités, même si cela peut être considéré comme une circonstance atténuante !

Je te signale en plus que tu es en train de scier ta branche puisque d'après ce que j'ai compris ta dulcinée et moi même avons en commun -en plus du goût des escalades transalpines- le nombre d'années !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale en plus que tu es en train de scier ta branche puisque d'après ce que j'ai compris ta dulcinée et moi même avons en commun -en plus du goût des escalades transalpines- le nombre d'années !



Oh, tu sais, il aime tellement les vieilleries qu'il écrit une thèse là-dessus ! 

D'ailleurs, quand il cause, c'est un peu comme mackie : on dirait de l'ancien français. C'est dire !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

est que j'ai la permission de donner quelques coups boul rouge?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bordel, où ai-je foutu le bouton de ban ?!


La FAQ bordel ! la FAQ !


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu sais, il aime tellement les vieilleries qu'il écrit une thèse là-dessus !



Ah, si c'est dans un but purement scientifique, rien à dire alors !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La FAQ bordel ! la FAQ !



Je voudrais t'y voir toi, avec un clavier en braille !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah, si c'est dans un but purement scientifique, rien à dire alors !



Purement scientifique non, mais tu est bien placé pour savoir qu'arrivé à un certain âge il faut gratter plusieurs couches avant de trouver des fossiles.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu sais, il aime tellement les vieilleries qu'il écrit une thèse là-dessus !


Quand on habite un bassin tertiaire on se tait 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, quand il cause, c'est un peu comme mackie : on dirait de l'ancien français. C'est dire !


Plaie-t'il ?


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que j'ai la permission de donner quelques coups boul rouge?



Puisque tu as rendez vous avec Super, tu vas pouvoir t'en donner à coeur joie : elles sont bicolores depuis son accident de vélocipède ! 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Purement scientifique non, mais tu est bien placé pour savoir qu'arrivé à un certain âge il faut gratter plusieurs couches avant de trouver des fossiles.



Tiens, je pensais que la spécialisation de Super était plutôt les faux cils....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as rendez vous avec Super, tu vas pouvoir t'en donner à coeur joie : elles sont bicolores depuis son accident de vélocipède !
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, je pensais que la spécialisation de Super était plutôt les faux cils....


Bon dieu jamais de vélocipède ! ça donne le cancer de l'anus ! non c'était vrai mais sur ma super planche à roulette avec des roues faites de canettes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as rendez vous avec Super, tu vas pouvoir t'en donner à coeur joie : elles sont bicolores depuis son accident de vélocipède !




pour mieux colorer le tout
le 31 novembre a 17h
je prendrai aussi une batte de beisboll


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> elles sont bicolores depuis son accident de vélocipède !



ll faudra quand même que je te brieffe sur l'évolution des moyens de transport depuis la fin des années 1850...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais t'y voir toi, avec un clavier en braille !


Je comprend mieux mackie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

"Un vélo sans guidon, c'est comme une morue sans selle.", Raymond Poulidor.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour mieux colorer le tout
> le 31 novembre a 17h
> je prendrai aussi une batte de beisboll


Je suis plus fouet et cordes que bat  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me modère puisque les modos foutent rien



Si, maintenant, on en est réduit à être honnête, ça sent le sapin !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

http://videosrv.fun4fun.com/public_html/Anim/606.mpg


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Dis SM, pourrais-je avoir l'explication de la signification du message qui serait susceptible de vouloir être véhiculé par cet étrange signe ?  :mouais: 

Au fait  vous deux !


----------



## Macounette (16 Octobre 2004)

Je vous lis... et j'me marre :love:
sinon c'est relax jusqu'à demain, puis valises, puis à moi la Gelbique :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis SM, pourrais-je avoir l'explication de la signification du message qui serait susceptible de vouloir être véhiculé par cet étrange signe ?  :mouais:
> 
> Au fait  vous deux !


Ah hum c'est un mélange de smilies avec une influence géométrique de Roberto et une forme de potence, ça te va* ?   

Vous deux ????


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah hum c'est un mélange de smilies avec une influence géométrique de Roberto et une forme de potence, ça te va* ?
> 
> Vous deux ????



Ça me va ça me va ...  :hein: ch'uis pas convaincue ...  je vois quelle forme ça a mais quelle en est la *signification* ???? 

Vous deux = toi et Doc, vous étiez bien partis là !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je dois me decider sur le choix du medoc:

aspro, aspegic, doliprane, aspirine ????

1 de chaques?   

bref , cette fois j'ai bien peur de pas echapper a une grippe qui
me guette depuis 10 jours!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vous deux = toi et Doc, vous étiez bien partis là !


Je m'insurge ! Doc ne se drogue pas !


----------



## dude (16 Octobre 2004)

j'essaye de comprendre le charmant phenomene robertav... e quella la mi sembra italiana, vabbe ritorno nel mio mondo di nordici e di mezzi scemi bevuti, ciao ne!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

ah ? toi aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je m'insurge ! Doc ne se drogue pas !



C'est un autre de mes nombreux points communs avec Obélix : pas besoin, je suis tombé dans la marmite étant petit. 

_Salut Lorna ! Temps de merde à Pau jeudi... _


----------



## steinway (16 Octobre 2004)

la je suis de retour sur un pc :-(


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

Je balance du virus sur le pc de Steinway


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un autre de mes nombreux points communs avec Obélix : pas besoin, je suis tombé dans la marmite étant petit.


Moi  je remue, je remue, tiens je vais gouter ! 

Au fait lorna je peux avoir le dessin de Lo ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la je suis de retour sur un pc :-(


t'étudies quoi à Leipzig ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

Moi je coud'boule   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *La charte, Supermoquette : LA CHARTE !*
> _Elle le stipule pourtant clairement :_
> 
> ...





on va faire court roberto oki?     

pour les  messages personnels veuillez a ne pas encombrer le forum !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

Là c'est le petit réveil tout en douceur... 

Trankilleuh Emileuh


----------



## monoeil (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'étudies quoi à Leipzig ?



Ben, Steinway je crois qu'il étudie le piano avec Chopin.
Pas besoin de charte pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

je prepare un chili con carne    








qui en veut un assiette?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

là je me sèche de cette pluie glaçante qui m'a toute mouillée, j'en ai perdu mes faux-cils


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2004)

là, je me gratte la plante du pied gauche, et mmmmh c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je me sèche de cette pluie glaçante qui m'a toute mouillée, j'en ai perdu mes faux-cils




et zut alors t'as pas de chance toi !!!  

et tes sandalettes avec talons vertigineaux ont tenu le coup ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Là je m'endors après des oeufs au chorizo


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

là je suis effondrée, bassman m'a quitté pour un autre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Là, je me marre : Bassou vient de planter Saint-Macloud.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

Là je m'apprête à partir sur Liège pour aller à une interview pour du taf demain matin à Maasticht


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me marre : Bassou vient de planter Saint-Macloud.



bassman pose des lapins ?


----------



## monoeil (17 Octobre 2004)

On dira ce qu'on veut mais la moquette en peau de lapin ça reste fragile.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

je essaie de completer des papiers administratif allemands  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je essaie de completer des papiers administratif allemands  :mouais:


tu pars en allemagne ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de rentrer chez moi et je viens voir ce qui se passe ici :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer chez moi et je viens voir ce qui se passe ici :mouais:


Pas de bol


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bol



En même temps, je savais à quoi je m'attendais...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

non non je reste en france !!!   

trop diffciile a mon age d'apprendre l'allemand ....pourtant j'ai bien essayé, 2 fois ! :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

Là je m'apprête à sortir dans Liège boire un pot :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Octobre 2004)

Je relax avant de finir ma valise...  départ tôt demain matin... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à sortir dans Liège boire un pot :love: :love: :love:




et j'ai plus rien au frigo moi


----------



## lol (17 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je relax avant de finir ma valise...  départ tôt demain matin... :sleep:


 Bon courage, franchement l'Allemagne un lundi matin, je ne t'envie pas.
Quant à moi, je serai en moto dans Paris sous la flotte pour aller au boulot. Allez, on en a bien besoin quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Je regarde ONPP


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde ONPP



Ah, c'est toi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Et bien moi là je viens de regarder le dernier épisode des Sopranos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais pour me remonter le moral, y'à une brioche qui cuit dans le four ...  :love: pour demain matin ...


----------



## pitch'i (17 Octobre 2004)

pitch' cherche des liens à mettre dans la signature... on miaouz'dance !!   :love:


----------



## Lio70 (17 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à sortir dans Liège boire un pot :love: :love: :love:


De deux choses l'une: ou bien l'interview a foiré et tu noies ton chagrin; ou ça a marché et tu fêtes ça. Dans les deux cas: bonne Kriek! 

Bah, moi, j'vais dormir. Ou plutôt surfer un peu dans mon plumard. Cool, le WiFi!


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je me sèche de cette pluie glaçante qui m'a toute mouillée, j'en ai perdu mes faux-cils



je te plains d'autant plus que cet après-midi, je suis allé traîner à la campagne et que j'en ai bien profité. Il faisait même suffisamment bon pour s'offrir une bonne sieste à l'ombre au milieu des romarins.   ce que je me suis empressé de faire.


----------



## Franswa (18 Octobre 2004)

je vais me coucher !!!!!! Bonne nuit !!!!!!!!!!  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## monoeil (18 Octobre 2004)

J'envisage un clic de fin et une descente à la cuisine pour le bon motif qu'un gâteau au chocolat est encore un peu en vie. Demain c'est lundi. Sa-me-di pas plus qu'à vous.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

Là c'est la cata, le jour de la rentrée mon prof cherche toujours son cours théorique !    Camisol t'as une archive ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

la je vais boire un café et me demander si je vais encore poster....


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vais boire un café et me demander si je vais encore poster....



et ba moi j'en reviens


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

Là j'ai quasi un orgasme. Lorna vient de me tripoter la boule verte en me traitant de connard. J'adore ce subtil mélange de violence et de passion.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

Je reprends le boulot après un week-end de merde. Quel bonheur d'être lundi


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai quasi un orgasme. Lorna vient de me tripoter la boule verte en me traitant de connard. J'adore ce subtil mélange de violence et de passion.


Des photos ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Là je suis en quasi instance de divorce  :mouais: (quasi parce qu'on est pas mariés) ... je pense plonger dans une profonde dépression d'ici demain ... mon avenir sentimental que je voyais encore rose il y à peine 2 minutes, est devenu noir ... sombre ! :mouais:

et tout ça à cause d'UN post !   

Sinon je fais cuire de la confiture de pastèque, et ça doit cuire combien de temps ?


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mon avenir sentimental que je voyais encore rose il y à peine 2 minutes, est devenu noir ... sombre !



Que ce soit un peu plus sombre -visuellement parlant- et un peu moins rose en diminuant de taille, soit. Mais de là a devenir noir... De plus, j'ôse esperer que ton avenir sentimental va un peu plus loin qu'une ligne d'horizon verticalement coupée par un sentiment cylindrique, cyclope oscillant au rythme d'une pulsation cardiaque....


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> une ligne d'horizon vericalement coupée par un sentiment cylindrique, cyclope oscillant au rythme d'une pulsation cardiaque....


  
(sous-titre: mais keskidi ?)

Bon, je retourne me coucher moi, fichue fièvre.  :hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je fais cuire de la confiture de pastèque, et ça doit cuire combien de temps ?


...un certain temps probablement... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...un certain temps probablement... :rateau:  :rateau:



Non, TheBig, un peu moins sinon ce sera trop cuit, ça fera de la patte de pastèque et pas de la confiture.


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Là ménan je suis content de lire un post de zebig. :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Je lis et déambule dans les forums.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

Là je me dis que la vie est décidément bizarre ... 
Le concubin d'une de mes belles-soeurs (la soeur de ma Géraldine en fait), l'a envoyée à l'hopital hier. Heureusement pour elle, il y avait la soeur de ce personnage (j'ose même plus lui donner de nom  ), avec son mari. Il a d'ailleurs probablement sauver ma belle-soeur en lui portant secours, vu qu'il l'étranglait. Elle s'en tire avec les cervicales un peu raides, et une jambe cassée ... Tout çà devant les mômes. 
On se dit que non, çà ne peut pas arriver dans notre famille ... Et puis ... 
J'avoues avoir peu envie de bosser aujourd'hui ... Je suis écoeuré, et elle qui ne veut pas porter plainte, sinon il perd son boulot (gardien de prison) et n'aura plus rien ... 
Et voilà, la vie de deux gamins foutue en l'air par la même occasion. 

Va falloir trouver le moyen de se changer les idées.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Octobre 2004)

je reviens de mon entrevue, ça c'est bien passé, je serai fixée avan jeudi


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que la vie est décidément bizarre ...
> Le concubin d'une de mes belles-soeurs (la soeur de ma Géraldine en fait), l'a envoyée à l'hopital hier. Heureusement pour elle, il y avait la soeur de ce personnage (j'ose même plus lui donner de nom  ), avec son mari. Il a d'ailleurs probablement sauver ma belle-soeur en lui portant secours, vu qu'il l'étranglait. Elle s'en tire avec les cervicales un peu raides, et une jambe cassée ... Tout çà devant les mômes.
> On se dit que non, çà ne peut pas arriver dans notre famille ... Et puis ...
> J'avoues avoir peu envie de bosser aujourd'hui ... Je suis écoeuré, et elle qui ne veut pas porter plainte, sinon il perd son boulot (gardien de prison) et n'aura plus rien ...
> ...



Ca c'est dur.
Soutenez-la, elle va en avoir besoin.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que la vie est décidément bizarre ...
> Le concubin d'une de mes belles-soeurs (la soeur de ma Géraldine en fait), l'a envoyée à l'hopital hier. Heureusement pour elle, il y avait la soeur de ce personnage (j'ose même plus lui donner de nom  ), avec son mari. Il a d'ailleurs probablement sauver ma belle-soeur en lui portant secours, vu qu'il l'étranglait. Elle s'en tire avec les cervicales un peu raides, et une jambe cassée ... Tout çà devant les mômes.
> On se dit que non, çà ne peut pas arriver dans notre famille ... Et puis ...
> J'avoues avoir peu envie de bosser aujourd'hui ... Je suis écoeuré, et elle qui ne veut pas porter plainte, sinon il perd son boulot (gardien de prison) et n'aura plus rien ...
> ...




arggggggggh, dur dur


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Embrasse ta Géraldine pour moi.*
> :love:


C'était fait exprès ?  :mouais: 
Géraldine, c'est ma femme !     Ma belle-soeur c'est Marie-Pierre.


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

[Message important pour la suite de ma carrière]

Je tiens ici à remercier ceux qui ce matin m'ont boulé vert. Toutefois, malgré le fait que cet acte part d'un bon sentiment, je vais ici et avec ferveur vous demander de cesser immédiatement, l'heure étant grave.

Je n'ai en effet aucune envie de finir en schlapettes, et donc d'adopter le look Suisse en goguette dans le gai Paris, observant d'un oeil oxydé tourner les pales d'un moulin, devenu par la magie de l'alcool rose...

Je ne suis pas natif de cet étrange pays perdu entre deux sommets a la calotte glaciaire, je suis membre du comité contre le port des tongs et mon statut de modérateur date d'une époque à laquelle les hélvètes, Belges et autre racaille du même tonneau étaient en minorité sur les forums. L'Amok en schlapettes est donc une image insupportable, a laquelle je me refuse.

Vous remerciant d'avance de votre compréhension et comptant, nobles enfants de la patrie, fers de chaude lance de l'héxagone sur votre solidarité nationale,

l'Amok.
:affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok en schlapettes est donc une image insupportable, a laquelle je me refuse.



:affraid: Horribile visu :affraid: Et encore tu n'en es pas réduit à porter les tenues en salami de Finn :affraid: 


PS:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*J'ai rectifié*, j'avais lu trop vite..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soutiens-les Georges !


Quoi il s'appelle pas Georges Hurrican ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Soutiens-les Georges !
> 
> 
> Quoi il s'appelle pas Georges Hurrican ?



Levée de la bonne fourche ce matin Lorna ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Soutiens-les Georges !
> 
> 
> Quoi il s'appelle pas Georges Hurrican ?


Impayable !   

Là je gère le flux d'étudiant : oui, non, non, non tu ne peux, non pas maintenant, non pas demain mercredi, t'as réservé ? mais pourquoi ? ah non pas possible, si si , pff vivement ce soir


----------



## Bassman (18 Octobre 2004)

moi j'attend l'appel de mon medecin pour qu'il me fasse un arret maladie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que ce soit un peu plus sombre -visuellement parlant- et un peu moins rose en diminuant de taille, soit. Mais de là a devenir noir... De plus, j'ôse esperer que ton avenir sentimental va un peu plus loin qu'une ligne d'horizon verticalement coupée par un sentiment cylindrique, cyclope oscillant au rythme d'une pulsation cardiaque....



Hier le sentiment cylindrique cyclope se portait parfaitement bien, toutes directions confondues ...  en effet mon avenir sentimental va plus loin !   


PS : merci Zebig, pour tes conseils en matière de cuisson de la confiture de pastèque, ceci dit, LucG a été légèrement plus précis que toi, j'ai donc suivi ses conseils ! merci vous deux !    :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : merci Zebig, pour tes conseils en matière de cuisson de la confiture de pastèque, ceci dit, LucG a été légèrement plus précis que toi, j'ai donc suivi ses conseils ! merci vous deux !  :rateau:


Et on pourra la goûter quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Levée de la bonne fourche ce matin Lorna ?



Yesss  

Et puis avoir le privilège d'être qualifiée de Boudin© : ça fout une de ces patates !


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

*Bonjour à tous.*


Il y a des lundis où se remettre à travailler relève de l'impossible. 
Où le cerveau, à l'image de mon FAI, se déconnecte sans cesse.
Besoin de vacances sûrement.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour à tous.*
> 
> 
> Il y a des lundis où se remettre à travailler relève de l'impossible.
> ...



faut pas chercher des excuses, on a de toutes façons toujours besoin de vacances


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Yesss
> 
> Et puis avoir le privilège d'être qualifiée de Boudin© : ça fout une de ces patates !



J'imagine :casse:  Je note la majuscule tout de même. Quand au reste, patates ridées prêtes à germées, patates nouvelles, patates vertes ayant vu la lune ou patates douces, chacun sa force de frappe, ses prérogatives et son ©


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas chercher des excuses, on a de toutes façons toujours besoin de vacances


Je vais de ce pas en parler à qui de droit.  

Si Yvos le dit, on ne pourra rien me refuser.


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2004)

Là je m'interroge sur la tête *du* taxi qui va pouvoir transporter les *12 membres* de l'équipe DirCom pour aller casser la croûte au drugstore Publicis.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Je reviens d'une station d'épuration


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je vais de ce pas en parler à qui de droit.
> 
> Si Yvos le dit, on ne pourra rien me refuser.



oui, tu peux dire que tu viens de la part d'yvos le mollôôosse


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens d'une station d'épuration



  t'es tout propre alors maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

bon appetit a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon appetit a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



sympa, bon ap' 
 

juste une question: zêtes plus steack haché en plastik ou pizza bien grasse? mon choix est difficile


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avoir le privilège d'être qualifiée de Boudin© : ça fout une de ces patates !



Le boudin n'est-il pas fait de ce sang qui nous bat les tempes, symbole même de la vie et de la chaleur ? Et ne se déguste t-il pas le plus souvent avec des pommes, fruit du péché originel ?! Sa double couleur n'est-elle pas de plus la promesse de plaisirs différents ? lorsqu'il se prénomme Eugène, n'a t-il pas un musée tout entier tourné vers sa gloire ? Lorsque voyagant il se perd sur les rives de la Louisianne, n'adopte t-il pas l'appelation de Cajun, mélange subtil de porc et de riz ? Antillais, ne se métamorphose t-il pas immédiatement en créole qui fleure bon les épices et la nonchalance de hamacs métronomes ?

On peut dire bien des choses, en somme, car derrière ce met, que de découvertes ! C'est une invitation au voyage, un passeport pour la poésie gustative, un éblouissement pour les papilles et l'odorat. Qui n'a jamais eu envie d'enfouir son nez dans les replis d'un boudin, juste pour l'experience, pour la conquète d'un plaisir trop souvent négligé ? Comme le disait (je crois) si bien Pline l'ancien, inventeur du rollmops : "laissez venir à moi les boudins, et de leur tendre chair je ferais des sommets sur lesquels je poserais mon séant afin de découvrir de nouveaux horizons".

Objet sacré de tout temps, traversant silencieusement les siècles sans jamais se compromettre (en un mot), le boudin ne se prète pas, partageant en cela l'aspect personnel de la brosse à dents (qu'il peut avantagement remplacer). Il ne se vole pas non plus, autorisant par là même les pires fantaisies et les escapades les plus voluptueuses. On peut se promener partout avec un boudin sans crainte de se le faire dérober, le laisser aux vestiaires des bouges les plus infames, l'utiliser comme porte clés, comme massue (eventuellement comme gourdin), comme mètre étalon, comme raclette à carreaux les jours de givre. Sa peau sonne comme un tambour, évidé il remplace le préservatif lorsque les officines sont fermées, gonflé il se mue en ballon sonde. Derrière chaque découverte, caché dans l'ombre comme une jeune fille a son premier bal il est là. Léonard de Vinci lui meme avoua s'être fait la main sur des boudins pour aquérir la parfaite fluidité que l'on retrouve dans le sourire énigmatique de Mona Lisa. Droites et courbes se marient dans l'objet, teinte mate et obscurité dans laquelle l'ame se perd, sublime oxymore dans lequel la noirceur éblouit. Et la sagesse populaire ne dit-elle pas "un boudin vaut mieux que deux Tuloras"?

Ceci étant, je dis ca, mais perso j'aime pas trop. Je prefere la saucisse, me distinguant ainsi de certains de mes amis qui, aventuriers de l'extrème, sont allés jusqu'à officialiser cette liaison d'un homme et d'un intestin qui n'était pas le leur.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, allez, *lasagnes-maison* pour me réchauffer !!_
> :love:  :love:  :love:



tu veux dire que tu vas réchauffer des lasagnes maison, c'est ça?


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attend l'appel de mon medecin pour qu'il me fasse un arret maladie


Genre ça ?  :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le boudin n'est-il pas fait de ce sang qui nous bat les tempes, symbole même de la vie et de la chaleur ? Et ne se déguste t-il pas le plus souvent avec des pommes, fruit du péché originel ?! Sa double couleur n'est-elle pas de plus la promesse de plaisirs différents ? lorsqu'il se prénomme Eugène, n'a t-il pas un musée tout entier tourné vers sa gloire ? Lorsque voyagant il se perd sur les rives de la Louisianne, n'adopte t-il pas l'appelation de Cajun, mélange subtil de porc et de riz ?
> 
> On peut dire bien des choses, en somme, car derrière ce met, que de découvertes ! C'est une invitation au voyage, un passeport pour la poésie gustative, un éblouissement pour les papilles et l'odorat. Qui n'a jamais eu envie d'enfouir son nez dans les replis d'un boudin, juste pour l'experience, pour la conquète d'un plaisir trop souvent négligé ? Comme le disait (je crois) si bien Pline l'ancien, inventeur du rollmops : "laissez venir à moi les boudins, et de leur tendre chair je ferais des sommets sur lesquels je poserais mon séant afin de découvrir de nouveaux horizons".
> 
> ...



A manger ou à sauter, c'est toujours bien d'avoir un boudin sous la main...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Genre ça ?  :hosto:



bien joué !!!    :love:


----------



## iTof (18 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> A manger ou à sauter, c'est toujours bien d'avoir un boudin sous la main...


   très fin... 
> mais que pourrait dire les filles ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> très fin...
> > mais que pourrait dire les filles ??



Il est des révélations tellement douloureuses que mieux vaut s'abstenir de les entendre. 


NB: Penser à passer la commande d'un billet de train pour Pau dans les plus bref délais. Les places vont être chères surtout si un VIP macgéen décide de faire le déplacement en ayant au préalable réservé la moitié du train pour des questions d'aisance.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Genre ça ?  :hosto:



Hi-hi-hi-hi !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> NB: Penser à passer la commande d'un billet de train pour Pau dans les plus bref délais. Les places vont être chères surtout si un VIP macgéen décide de faire le déplacement en ayant au préalable réservé la moitié du train pour des questions d'aisance.



Un aéroport n'a-t-il pas récemment été construit pour accueillir Sa Majesté?


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un aéroport n'a-t-il pas récemment été construit pour accueillir Sa Majesté?



L'aéroport ne convient aucunement, ayant depuis pas mal de temps déjà adopté pour mes déplacements un aérostat à air chaud couleur MacG et artistiquement décoré de mes armoiries. Pourquoi pas un parking public, tant que tu y est ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un aéroport n'a-t-il pas récemment été construit pour accueillir Sa Majesté?



Les pistes ne sont pas assez longues et larges pour accueillir son Airbus A380


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'aéroport ne convient aucunement, ayant depuis pas mal de temps déjà adopté pour mes déplacements un aérostat à air chaud couleur MacG et artistiquement décoré de mes armoiries. Pourquoi pas un parking public, tant que tu y est ?!



Ah, c'était donc ça...  On sait maintenant pourquoi le fameux ballon à nacelle orange a disparu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'aéroport ne convient aucunement, ayant depuis pas mal de temps déjà adopté pour mes déplacements un aérostat à air chaud couleur MacG et artistiquement décoré de mes armoiries. Pourquoi pas un parking public, tant que tu y est ?!




La compression temporelle de 13h40   Zut ! :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...me distinguant ainsi de certains de mes amis qui, aventuriers de l'extrème, sont allés jusqu'à officialiser cette liaison d'un homme et d'un intestin qui n'était pas le leur.



Admirable... 

_Mais boulez-le, merde ! Pour une fois que quelqu'un le mérite..._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je vais faire....pleins de truc de bonnes femmes!!!


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais faire....pleins de truc de bonnes femmes!!!



c'est l'heure de Derrick?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attend l'appel de mon medecin pour qu'il me fasse un arret maladie


Tu as bien reçu mon échantillon de sang et d'urine ? ok alors t'inquiète pas


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais faire....pleins de truc de bonnes femmes!!!



"Bonnes" c'est pas encore prouvé !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

non pas du tout , pas de derrick, pas de 5a 7 .....il est seulement 14h20


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Bonnes" c'est pas encore prouvé !



mauvaises  non plus !!!


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle maitrise de mieux en mieux le français, _gare à toi, Amok chéri._



De plus, force est d'avouer qu'une femme dotée de plusieurs langues ne peut pas etre totalement... mauvaise !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais faire....pleins de truc de bonnes femmes!!!



Tu as les bras de Civa qui possédait elle-même une langue à la Foguenne ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De plus, force est d'avouer qu'une femme dotée de plusieurs langues ne peut pas etre totalement... mauvaise !



........   

mais ques'que tu fais ici? tu as plus personnes a assassiner dans portfolio?


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le boudin n'est-il pas fait de ce sang qui nous bat les tempes, symbole même de la vie et de la chaleur ? Et ne se déguste t-il pas le plus souvent avec des pommes, fruit du péché originel ?



Et sur ce, devinez ce que j'ai mangé à midi ?   

mais parfaitement : du boudin, mais aux patates pas aux pommes. D'ailleurs je préfère


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De plus, force est d'avouer qu'une femme dotée de plusieurs langues ne peut pas etre totalement... mauvaise !


En effet, mais à choisir, j'aime autant plusieurs femmes dotées d'une seule langue chacune.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien reçu mon échantillon de sang et d'urine ? ok alors t'inquiète pas




On a bien dit : "un arrêt maladie", pas une invitation exceptionnelle pour la présentation en ouverture du festival de Cannes, rubrique "dans quel monde vivons-nous !" interdit aux moins de 65 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En effet, mais à choisir, j'aime autant plusieurs femmes dotées d'une seule langue chacune.




voila un connaisseur
il prefere la qualité a la quantité


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En effet, mais à choisir, j'aime autant plusieurs femmes dotées d'une seule langue chacune.



La relève semble assurée maintenant que l'Amok réside à Platonik Park   Prenez note du gros panneau de signalisation


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

moi j'attends des coudboules, mais à défaut, des coudlangues ça peut le faire aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Amokpoët a dit:
			
		

> Le boudin n'est-il pas fait de ce sang qui nous bat les tempes,
> 
> _[je me vois dans le regret de circoncire ce beau texte, fort interessant, mais bon un peu long à citer !  ]_
> 
> Ceci étant, je dis ca, mais perso j'aime pas trop. Je prefere la saucisse, me distinguant ainsi de certains de mes amis qui, aventuriers de l'extrème, sont allés jusqu'à officialiser cette liaison d'un homme et d'un intestin qui n'était pas le leur.




:affraid: Je savais pas que dans Boudin© y'avait tout ça, toute cette poésie masquée derrière du sang de boeuf et du gras de porc, le tout contenu dans un boyau !

Moi quand on me dit boudin je pense à Boutin, ou à Michelin, et là effectivement nous pouvons parler d'expérience, et de conquête d'un plaisir trop souvent négligé (et qui à mon avis le restera). :mouais:

Etant végétarienne, ces plaisirs érotiques dû à la dégustation d'un boudin ne me sauteront pas au palais, mon mets préféré reste le boutLo, largement plus digeste et plus sain. 
Attention il faut choisir les troncs  fermes, mais néanmoins gardant toute leur tendresse, finon fa feu faire fmal ! 

La prochaine fois qu'on me donnera ce sobriquet je me méfierai  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ........
> 
> mais ques'que tu fais ici? tu as plus personnes a assassiner dans portfolio?



Voila : je fais un compliment, elle parle d'assassinat. Vous voyez : je ne suis pas doué pour ca !



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et sur ce, devinez ce que j'ai mangé à midi ?
> 
> mais parfaitement : du boudin, mais aux patates pas aux pommes. D'ailleurs je préfère



Décoré de patates ou de pommes, un boudin reste un boudin. C'est pour ca qu'on l'aime !


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un connaisseur
> il prefere la qualité a la quantité


 à aucun moment je ne parle de qualité


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> à aucun moment je ne parle de qualité



 :mouais: c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voila : je fais un compliment, elle parle d'assassinat. Vous voyez : je ne suis pas doué pour ca !
> 
> +
> 
> Décoré de patates ou de pommes, un boudin reste un boudin. C'est pour ca qu'on l'aime !



 :mouais: Disons que les posts paradoxaux font tout son charme


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> à aucun moment je ne parle de qualité





> j'aime autant plusieurs femmes dotées d'une seule langue chacune



c'est pas de la qualité cela?


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Etant végétarienne, ces plaisirs érotiques dû à la dégustation d'un boudin ne me sauteront pas au palais, mon mets préféré reste le boutLo, largement plus digeste et plus sain.



[Mode auto modération 'On' à fond : j'en ai mal au ventre ! ]


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> à l'image de mon FAI, se déconnecte sans cesse.


ça, jusqu'ici c'était © barbarella


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de la qualité cela?



Non, cela s'appelle "être un petit joueur", car rien n'interdit d'avoir plusieurs femmes, chacune dotée de plusieurs langues.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, cela s'appelle "être un petit joueur", car rien n'interdit d'avoir plusieurs femmes, chacune dotée de plusieurs langues.



bof bof.........je prefere avoir un joli mac que 3 pc moche pour le meme priix !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Mode auto modération 'On' à fond : j'en ai mal au ventre ! ]


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, cela s'appelle "être un petit joueur", car rien n'interdit d'avoir plusieurs femmes, chacune dotée de plusieurs langues.



Qui lui a indiqué la sortie de Platonik Park ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je prefere avoir un joli mac que 3 pc moche pour le meme priix !!!



Ah, désolé, j'ignorais que c'était fromage _ou_ dessert !




			
				lorna a dit:
			
		

> piouuuf j'ai eu chaud !





Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh oui!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui lui a indiqué la sortie de Platonik Park ? :mouais:



 la charte m'interdit de le dire, juste une précision, c'est pas "qui" mais "quoi", enfin ça dépend .. :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna tourneuse de brochettes de saucisses Francfort a dit:
			
		

>




Alors là évidemment


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

*



			brochettes de saucisses Francfort
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*

elles sont vegetariennes????


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Là je suis sur iChat avec une contemporaine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah, désolé, j'ignorais que c'était fromage _ou_ dessert !



C'est quelle page de "l'Amoksutra très illustré" déjà ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> très fin...
> > mais que pourrait dire les filles ??



Et voila, quand Supermoquette dit ce genre de choses on se marre et moi, on crie au scandale... :mouais: 

Je réclame le droit à la vulgarité


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais faire....pleins de truc de bonnes femmes!!!



La vaisselle?
retrouver ton amant? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors là évidemment



 Dis Tibo, j'avais pas vu ta nouvelle signature ..;dis-donc, c'est plus ... c'est plus ... Olé Olé ...   tu nous as mis une combi en cuir ???   


Très classe  :style:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> retrouver ton amant? :mouais:


Ah ben non, je suis là ... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un connaisseur
> il prefere la qualité a la quantité



c'est pas un connaisseur ça.
Moi je ne demande que de la qualité.
Une femme (de préférence la mienne), me suffit.
Les autres, c'est pour faire joli autour!


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un connaisseur ça.
> Moi je ne demande que de la qualité.
> Une femme (de préférence la mienne), me suffit.
> Les autres, c'est pour faire joli autour!


Oui ben moi je préfères la qualité, avec la quantité !!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Très classe  :style:



Arrête les insultes tu veux


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis sur iChat avec une contemporaine.



Là je donne ma langue à ichat : cela signifie ?!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> La vaisselle?
> retrouver ton amant? :mouais:



la vaisselle ? ????
dis , le lave vaisselle a eté inventé juste pour les males celibataires avec 2 mains gauche????   

l'amant???
bof , moi et les mecs ......et puis il n'est toujours pas 17h !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben moi je préfères la qualité, avec la quantité !!! :love:



On tombe vite malade à vouloir être gourmand...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je donne ma langue à ichat : cela signifie ?!



Contemporain: du même temps, de la même époque... Là je parle de temps WebO...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je donne ma langue à ichat : cela signifie ?!



Que si les mêmes causes produisent les mêmes effets, tout va bien !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'amant???
> bof , moi et les mecs ......et puis il n'est toujours pas 17h !!!



Ta maîtresse alors?   :mouais:

PS/ merci pour les coups de boule et le petit mot!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> *Ta maîtresse alors?[ /b]  :mouais:
> 
> PS/ merci pour les coups de boule et le petit mot! *


*


fais gaffe , le prochain risque d'etre rouge comme pour calimero !!!   *


----------



## molgow (18 Octobre 2004)

là je bosse...
rentrée universitaire aujourd'hui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2004)

...je viens de me dire que ça faisait tout drôle d'entendre parler "ricain" dans notre cantine...!!!    :love: 
ps : j'ai connu "les français" ... "les allemands" ... et maintenant les "ricains" ...rien qu'une suite logique en quelque sorte !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je donne ma langue à ichat : cela signifie ?!


 floode tranquille


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je viens de me dire que ça faisait tout drôle d'entendre parler "ricain" dans notre cantine...!!!    :love:
> ps : j'ai connu "les français" ... "les allemands" ... et maintenant les "ricains" ...rien qu'une suite logique en quelque sorte !!!!!! :love:


 La prochaine fois, ce sera chinois !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

la je vien de terminer mon shopping sur le net      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, ce sera chinois !


...je crains bien qu'il n'y aura pas de prochaine fois pour moi !!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vien de terminer mon shopping sur le net      :love:




c'était donc cela le truc de bonnes femmes


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je crains bien qu'il n'y aura pas de prochaine fois pour moi !!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:



t'inquiète ça va venir vite 
 ...les chinois bien sur


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

Oui, trèèèèèsssss vite. 
Ils sont déjà chez nous.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui, trèèèèèsssss vite.
> Ils sont déjà chez nous.




chez toi? dans le Jura?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'était donc cela le truc de bonnes femmes



ben oui, deviné !!!   




ps: si il y a quelq'un qui veut bien me passer sa cb 
je continue le shopping pour  fifille  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, deviné !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as de quoi noter? 
 

nan?   

ah ba désolé alors   ...

à l'occaz, fais moi signe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as de quoi noter?
> 
> 
> nan?
> ...





hoooooo fifille veut juste des bottes  d&g et quelques jeans


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooo fifille veut juste des bottes  d&g et quelques jeans



ok, j'appelle le père noel..bouge pas, je suis en ligne...



"allo, jean pierre...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> chez toi? dans le Jura?


Ils sont partout ! 
Mais oui, le Jura est le seul endroit en France où on fabrique encore des jouets, et les chinois forcément ...  Ils viennent apprendre à faire du jouet de qualité. Et l'année prochaine ils les fabriqueront chez eux, et on pourra fermer nos boites à nous. 
Et zou ... Smoby déjà, va y avoir droit.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont partout !
> Mais oui, le Jura est le seul endroit en France où on fabrique encore des jouets, et les chinois forcément ...  Ils viennent apprendre à faire du jouet de qualité. Et l'année prochaine ils les fabriqueront chez eux, et on pourra fermer nos boites à nous.
> Et zou ... Smoby déjà, va y avoir droit.



bouge pas je suis en ligne avec le pere noel:
"
...oui, heu jean pierre, tu peux pas faire quelque chose pour l'Jura parce qu'ils ont peur des chinois..." 
 

*LE PLASTIQUE C'EST FANTASTIQUE*


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> là je bosse...
> rentrée universitaire aujourd'hui


bien fait ! 

y en a déjà 5 qui m'ont demandé comment etaient ls vacances !


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> là je bosse...
> rentrée universitaire aujourd'hui



Je comprends pas : c'est l'un ou c'est l'autre
Parce que les deux à la fois, c'est pas possible, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

je vais vous quitter ,un moment d'intense passion m'attend:

la dicte de fiston !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, ce sera chinois !


Ou Indien....d'Inde.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous quitter ,un moment d'intense passion m'attend:
> 
> la dicte de fiston !!!



ça existe encore les auto dictées?


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ou Indien....d'Inde.


Ou Polonais de Pologne

Ou Roumain de Roumanie

Ou Marocain du Maroc

Ou tout ce qui touche à peu près 10 fois moins qu'un salaire minable d'Europe de l'Ouest...histoire de maintenir tous ces pauves gens dans l'illusion d'une vie bien remplie....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

pffffff la dictée, j'ai omis la fin du mot !!! :rose:  :rose: 


le mots sont : un une tout et est.......facile avec ma prononciation !!!


----------



## molgow (18 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bien fait !



salaud


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

dictée fini.....la je reprend mon calme avec un café !!!    :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...à l'école
> 
> 
> .... pour travailler....


 
Il me semble qu'il y a un problème dans ta phrase.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'il y a un problème dans ta phrase.....




roberto doit avoir un'autre vision de l'ecole     



ps:  je bouillone sauvagement dans mon  interieur et
je m'etonne de mon calme pendant les devoir de fiston !!!


----------



## anntraxh (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être un vrai soulagement pour lui d'aller à l'école pour travailler !



là, je me dis que sans les balises _*italiques gras*_, et les smiles laids, Rob et sonny .. même combat !


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Doit faire d'urgence un certain nombre d'effort pour atteindre la moyenne !"*
> 
> 
> Toi, tu as ce qu'on appelle un *"passif"*.


C'était effectivement le genre :

"A atteind le fond, mais continue de creuser..... "


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> là, je me dis que sans les balises _*italiques gras*_, et les smiles laids, Rob et sonny .. même combat !



Oui, mais tout est dans le presque rien et le pas grand chose   Et puis Sonny il est comme il est, d'abord  On aime ou on n'aime pas mais pas de demi-mesure dans l'abrasion, sinon ce n'est pas plat !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Anntraxh ?
> Zip.


Et hop une fermeture éclair, une ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "A atteind le fond, mais continue de creuser..... "



Pour trouver du pétrole, pas comme ce cancre de Guy Degrennes  

Le cancre 

"Il dit non avec la tête
Mais il dit oui avec le c½ur
Il dit oui à ce qu'il aime
Il dit non au professeur
Il est debout
On le questionne
Et tous les problémes sont posés
Soudain le fou rire le prend
Et il efface tout
Les chiffres et les mots
Les dates et les noms
Les phrases et les pièges
Malgré les menaces du maître
Sous les huées des enfants prodiges
Avec des craies de toutes les couleurs
Sur le tableau noir du malheur
Il dessine le visage du bonheur"

Jacques Prévert


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Aahhhhh Prévert  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y a des vidéos sur internet ??


Tu te rappelles Pompéï ?
Ben çà doit faire pareil.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une parfaite *femme d'intérieur* ma chérie !
> :love:  :love:  :love:



quoi ????????     

la je fait un plongeon dans le passé  
on dirait mon amant quand il parlait de sa femme !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Ça fait comment en vrai une  italienne àqui *"bouillonne sauvagement"* de l'intérieur ??



sa fait: 

-on respire profondement 3 fois , on dicte un mot , on part a la cuisine boire un verre d'eau
-on respire profondement 4 fois, on dite un mot et je repart fumer 3 taffes de clopes ...ect ect


----------



## anntraxh (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi ????????
> 
> la je fait un plongeon dans le passé
> on dirait mon amant quand il parlait de sa femme !!




Robertav, là &#8230; 
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rappelles Pompéï ?
> Ben çà doit faire pareil.  :love:



avant ou après l'éruption, parce que ça change pas mal de choses   

PS. Pour les nioubies qui penseraient que ce fil traite de l'acné juvénile, il se pourrait que vous fassiez une confusion.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa fait:
> 
> -on respire profondement 3 fois , on dicte un mot , on part a la cuisine boire un verre d'eau
> -on respire profondement 4 fois, on dite un mot et je repart fumer 3 taffes de clopes ...ect ect



Quel courage ! tu fais de l'exercice. Moi, quand je fais la dictée avec le mien, je ne bouge pas du canapé    par contre, mon gamin, lui, il bouge


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

Arghhhhhh!  

Vous avez pondu 8 pages de posts, depuis ce matin.   

Ca va le chalet ou quoi! Pensez un peu à ceux qui bossent et qui n'ont pas le temps de squater ce forum.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> avant ou après l'éruption, parce que ça change pas mal de choses


Je dirais juste avant que çà pète ... 
Ca vibre de partout, çà gronde, çà fume, et si tu fais pas gaffe ... Pan t'es pris sous les décombres.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> Vous avez pondu 8 pages de posts, depuis ce matin.
> 
> Ca va le chalet ou quoi! Pensez un peu à ceux qui bossent et qui n'ont pas le temps de squater ce forum.



haaaaaa t'es la toi????

on t'as attendu sur gogol...pardon google !!!


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

Le restaurant de Robertav


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> Vous avez pondu 8 pages de posts, depuis ce matin.
> 
> Ca va le chalet ou quoi! Pensez un peu à ceux qui bossent et qui n'ont pas le temps de squater ce forum.



Sonny ?  C'est toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais juste avant que çà pète ...
> Ca vibre de partout, çà gronde, çà fume, et si tu fais pas gaffe ... Pan t'es pris sous les décombres.



et ben dis donc , toi t'en a du courage a vouloir prendre une telle maitresse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le restaurant de Robertav




et voilà , il ne pense que a bouffer celui là    

si un jour je devais tenir un restaurant sa veut dire que 
- j'ai pris un pompier comme amant
- j'ai  un tas des copains qui veulent se suicider !!!


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le restaurant de Robertav



des restau le vésuve, il doit y en avoir 5 000 000. Roberta, t'as ouvert une chaine??


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben dis donc , toi t'en a du courage a vouloir prendre une telle maitresse


He ... C'est peut être parce que j'ai du sang italien dans les veines ...  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

"ié né pa dé voitourrre"


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si un jour je devais tenir un restaurant sa veut dire que
> - j'ai pris un pompier comme amant


Un bon extincteur suffira.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quel courage ! tu fais de l'exercice. Moi, quand je fais la dictée avec le mien, je ne bouge pas du canapé    par contre, mon gamin, lui, il bouge




en plus ma gentillesses me perdra!!  

j'ai proposé a un gamin de la classe de fiston de venir faire la lecture chez moi
vu que les parents sont de non voyants......
pour le moment je les a pas encore cloué au mur les gamins !!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> des restau le vésuve, il doit y en avoir 5 000 000. Roberta, t'as ouvert une chaine??



deja si on veut donner un nom italien autant le faire en version original : Vesuvio



ps; je prefere l'etna


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Tout un roman cette Robertav ! :love: :love:


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tout un roman cette Robertav ! :love: :love:


Une vraie Italienne. Je crois reconnaître ma mère, dans ma jeunesse.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tout un roman cette Robertav ! :love: :love:



un jour peut etre je m'achetera un petit esclave et je lui 
dictera le livre de ma vie !!!


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un jour peut etre je m'achetera un petit esclave et je lui
> dictera le livre de ma vie !!!


 
Mmmm!

Tu utiliseras un fouet?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm!
> 
> Tu utiliseras un fouet?


j'ai le même en cuir de vachette


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

non je utilisera celui la








autant etre italienne, autant l'etre jusq'au bout ..........


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non je utilisera celui la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perso je préfère porter un loupp classique


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> perso je préfère porter un loupp classique



j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé , c'est quoi un loupp?    :rose:


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> perso je préfère porter un loupp classique


Tu nous ferais pas une tite fixation, toi?


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

Du calme...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé , c'est quoi un loupp?    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




il y a une ame charitable pour decoder les dessins de SM?

merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a une ame charitable pour decoder les dessins de SM?
> 
> merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Bah, SM a une érection...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, SM a une érection...


WebO ou la précision suisse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

super web

tu ne pourrait pas integrer dans la FAQ un dico special SM ????


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Bah, voir le loupp, c'est bien connu, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Les 2 "P", c'est parce qu'il avait mangé un lapin qu'avait mangé du chou


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 "P", c'est parce qu'il avait mangé un lapin qu'avait mangé du chou


mon dieu pire que moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

je viens de finir de popoter 
et
maintenaint je peux papoter !!!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Sinon, pour en revenir au fil, j'écoute "A little less conversation", le remix d'elvis par Tom Holkenborg (junkie-xl).
J'aime bien ! J'aime ausi le 1er LP de J-XL, mais bien moins le second (encore que tout ne soit pas à jeter )


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de finir de popoter
> et
> maintenaint je peux papoter !!!



Là, je prends exemple sur Amok: je m'auto-modère à fond...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je prends exemple sur Amok: je m'auto-modère à fond...



La relève est donc assurée mais reste raisonnable quand même


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je prends exemple sur Amok: je m'auto-modère à fond...



ques'que j'ai encor dit de ????
de quoi dejà?   

bon bon si c'est comme cela je retourne voir canal j !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ques'que j'ai encor dit de ????
> de quoi dejà?



Non, rien... c'est moi qui doit avoir l'esprit mal (ou bien) tourné...      

Sinon, là, je suis sur un PC Dell... avec Windows XP Pro... De la balle... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, là, je suis sur un PC Dell... avec Windows XP Pro... De la balle... :love:





voilà on a decouvert l'infidele parfait     :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà on a decouvert l'infidele parfait     :love:



En même temps, c'est pas moi qui choisis les machines à mon boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est pas moi qui choisis les machine à mon boulot...



voila juda !!!    :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà on a decouvert l'infidele parfait     :love:


Nan ! C'est moi !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! C'est moi !




et puis qui dit encore que c'est la femme la premiere des infideles?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis qui dit encore que c'est la femme la premiere des infideles?



Ici non  Personne ne soutiendrait une hérésie pareille


----------



## Franswa (18 Octobre 2004)

là, maintenant, je vais aller faire mon rough... C'est une composition à faire à partir d'un oiseau, j'ai chosi ZE mouette !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis qui dit encore que c'est la femme la premiere des infideles?


c'est grace a ca qu'on vous trompe


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

j'ai plein de bonbon dans mon sac, j'arrive


----------



## piro (18 Octobre 2004)

envoie les bonbons


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

non


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non




radin et egoiste


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> radin et egoiste


 'doit avoir un paquet de femmes à ses pieds pour se permettre ça !


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> radin et egoiste



de toute façon il y en avait plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'doit avoir un paquet de femmes à ses pieds pour se permettre ça !




moi hem...  ....comment dire?    :rose: 

je  retire ce que j'ai dis  :sick:  :sick:  :rose: 



pardon pardon pardon  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'doit avoir un paquet de femmes à ses pieds pour se permettre ça !



n'oublie pas que je suis le fils d'Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que je suis le fils d'Amok



Tu es génétiquement programmé ? Et ta mère elle en dit quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que je suis le fils d'Amok




le fils de l'assassin? :affraid:  :affraid: 


  suis mal barré moi !!! :rose:


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es génétiquement programmé ? Et ta mère elle en dit quoi ?



qui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui ?



La louve Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La louve Mackie



 elle est occupée avec Romulus et Remus !

Quoi c'est pas la même ?


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La louve Mackie



je connais la louviere en belgique (ou on ce gare dans le rond-point  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> elle est occupée avec Romulus et Remus !
> 
> Quoi c'est pas la même ?



Chut ! Ça va lui faire un choc


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je connais la louviere en belgique (ou on ce gare dans le rond-point  )



Et bien !  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Félicitations


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:


Sa c'est une bonne chose Angie  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

bravooo     
la reponse a eté rapide !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:



Félicitations Miss Modern :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:



Bravo... Real life begins now...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:



Félicitations Angie ! 

_Maintenant, il ne reste plus qu'à trouver un truc pour caser tibo..._


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:









kikou


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Maintenant, il ne reste plus qu'à trouver un truc pour caser tibo..._



Si j'ai besoin de ton aide, je t'appellerai Doc


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Octobre 2004)

merci à tous  :love:

Quel soulagement en tout cas


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:


 C'est cool ça .


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:


 GÉNIALISSIME !!!!!!    :love:
 Super, Angie !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me prépare à aller me coucher ... Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

J'écoute What Time is Love-America de KLF. On dirait Rammstein


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:


Super ! Une tite danse pour fêter ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez je t'accompagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi de mon coté j'espère l'avoir cette fichue bourse de thèse


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2004)

[Edit] Fausse alerte...  [/Edit]


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de décrocher un boulot :love:


 Bravo  pas facile


----------



## goonie (19 Octobre 2004)

Je prends un petit café après avoir roulé en moto 25 bornes sous la pluie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

je bois mon second café en essayand de pster une fichue image que veut pas apparaitre !!    :love:  :love: 


bonne journée a tous


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que je suis le fils d'Amok



Parlons en justement !

Tu ne fais rien à l'école, tu passes ton temps a faire le malin devant tes petits camarades, tes notes en dictée sont effroyables (le directeur me faisait remarquer lors de la dernière réunion de parents d'élèves que c'était la première fois qu'il voyait un devoir avec note négative : -10 / 10 !!!), ta chambre est un foutoir qu'il est impossible de comparer, sauf peut-etre avec une radiographie de la boîte cranienne de Supermoquette, tu soulèves les jupes des filles aux cours de gymnastique (pas que les filles d'ailleurs : les écossais en visite pédagogique dans ton lycée s'en souviennent encore), Tu urines en marchant dans le petit bassin à la piscine, tu fais la bombe du plongeoir pour arroser les personnes agées. Ta pauvre mère est au bord de la depression : elle a pris plusieurs kilos et fait une grossesse nerveuse (voir les photos de l'AES). Je te préviens, mackie : si tu continues, c'est direct chez les jésuites !


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Là maintenant je constate sans chercher bien loin que mon pote *Poildep* a encore superbement ignoré la jolie Morphée...
> 
> 
> ...



Savais-tu mon Cher Roberto que Morphée était du sexe masculin ???    
Morphée est le fils d'Hypnos et de Nyx. Il est le dieu des rêves et des songes dont le nom signifie "celui qui reproduit les formes". Il possède deux grandes ailes qui battent rapidement et sans bruit.

Bon maintenant peut-être que Poildep      

Et comme dis Mon  Alice :" c'est ma vie maman... "


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parlons en justement !    tu soulèves les jupes des filles aux cours de gymnastique



c'est dans quelle école ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parlons en justement !
> 
> Tu ne fais rien à l'école, .... si tu continues, c'est direct chez les jésuites !



amok arrete ton cinema !!!  
tel pere tel fils , où est le probleme?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ta chambre est un foutoir qu'il est impossible de comparer, sauf peut-etre avec une radiographie de la boîte cranienne de Supermoquette



C'est pourtant grace à mes tomo rx qu'ils ont développés la théorie du KO


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Le Doc ?  :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Morphée ?
> :mouais:
> 
> *Un mec ?*
> ...



Etant donnée sa parenté avec Thanatos et Hypnos, respectivement son oncle et son père, mytholo-pathologiques tu peux continuer érotico c'est moins sûr


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2004)

*Bonjour à vous tous.*

Réveil tropical aujourd'hui.
Ciel tourmenté et chaleur moite.
J'adore.
:love: 



  Et moi ça m'arrange que Morphée soit du genre masculin...


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> amok arrete ton cinema !!!
> tel pere tel fils , où est le probleme?



Argh ! I am fait like a Manicou ! 

Tu étais là lorsque je pissais du haut du plongeoir sur les bonnets de bains multicolores et paniqués qui s'entrechoquaient comme les boules des parcs de jeu de chez Ikéa ??!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! I am fait like a Manicou !
> 
> Tu étais là lorsque je pissais du haut du plongeoir sur les bonnets de bains multicolores et paniqués qui s'entrechoquaient comme les boules des parcs de jeu de chez Ikéa ??!



je ne pense pas, le bonnet de bonnes femmes mise en plis , tres peu pour moi !!!


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

je savoure les coudbouls que je prend dans la tronche


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour à vous tous.*
> 
> Réveil tropical aujourd'hui.
> Ciel tourmenté et chaleur moite.



argh, ici pas de réveil tropical, plutôt un réveil 
*d'automne* et une journée grise com'dhab. Heureusement qu'il y a ces délicats néons dans mon bureau    :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te préviens, mackie : si tu continues, c'est direct chez les jésuites !





même pas peur


----------



## piro (19 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur


t as du merite j trouve ca effrayant


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> t as du merite j trouve ca effrayant



t'exagères ils sont mimi et jésus a l'air d'avoir une peau de bête pour se protéger du froid, c'est plutôt sympa


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh, ici pas de réveil tropical, plutôt un réveil
> *d'automne* et une journée grise com'dhab. Heureusement qu'il y a ces délicats néons dans mon bureau    :mouais:



pas très loin de ta géolocalisation c'est pourtant un "Beautiful Day" (U2)


----------



## piro (19 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'exagères ils sont mimi et jésus a l'air d'avoir une peau de bête pour se protéger du froid, c'est plutôt sympa



ca lui va bien la peau de bête a jesus


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2004)

je stresse


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je stresse




un café?
un bisoux?
une baffé?     :love:


----------



## piro (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café?
> un bisoux?
> une baffé?     :love:



le fouet
le fouet 
le fouet


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> le fouet
> le fouet
> le fouet




un coudboul ouais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un coudboul ouais




egoiste laisse un peu aux autres !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (19 Octobre 2004)

Faut que je redémarre mon PC  ....  

A un de ces jours !!!


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> egoiste laisse un peu aux autres !!!!




objectif: récupérer 4 points avant ce midi, c'est pas la mort, ce qui ne ferait que 4 jours de retard sur mon planning


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> objectif: récupérer 4 points avant ce midi, c'est pas la mort, ce qui ne ferait que 4 jours de retard sur mon planning




tu auras un bon coup de ma part des que machine veut bien se reveiller    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

là, je regarde les annonces Smart : je recherche une Smart Fortwo Brabus pas trop chère.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là, je regarde les annonces Smart : je recherche une Smart Fortwo Brabus pas trop chère.




en suisse tu pourrait faire des bonnes affaires...

c'est affolant, a basel on en voit des regiments


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

moi je viens de finir ma B.A. de la journée:

mettre ma plante de basilique dans un vase* de murano !!!   




* ebreché par les chers soins  de fiston !!


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me pose présentement une question existentielle. 
Que vous inspirent ces 2 formules dites à propos du corps des femmes ?  

-"Tigresse d'alcôve"
-"Petit corps de rat"

 :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose présentement une question existentielle.
> Que vous inspirent ces 2 formules dites à propos du corps des femmes ?
> 
> -"Tigresse d'alcôve"
> ...



Quant à la deuxième je dirais que c'est toujours mieux que face de rat...  Pour la première ça dépend où sont placées les rayures


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Je vous laisse et vous souhaite un bon appétit


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose présentement une question existentielle.
> Que vous inspirent ces 2 formules dites à propos du corps des femmes ?
> 
> -"Tigresse d'alcôve"
> ...



Tigresse d'alcove, c'est plutôt flatteur
Petit corps de rat, je ne vois pas. c'est doux, mais pas très... sensuel


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Petit corps de rat, je ne vois pas. c'est doux, mais pas très... sensuel


Ça dépend du rat je dirai plutôt...  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose présentement une question existentielle.
> Que vous inspirent ces 2 formules dites à propos du corps des femmes ?
> 
> -"Tigresse d'alcôve"
> ...



Tigresse d'alcôve ! Si c'est le sens originel : je passe mon tour si c'est le sens dérivé : j'ai perdu ma boussole ( ) précédemment vous pouvez m'indiquer le chemin

Petit corps de rat ! J'aime pas la danse


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> t as du merite j trouve ca effrayant




tu a peur du monsieur au milieu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tigresse d'alcôve ! Si c'est le sens originel : je passe mon tour si c'est le sens dérivé : j'ai perdu ma boussole ( ) précédemment vous pouvez m'indiquer le chemin
> 
> Petit corps de rat ! J'aime pas la danse



Alors là j'en reste sans mots ! Pitchfork qui passe son tour   
Remarque il faut dire que la question est comment dire... délicate  Autant demander une explication de texte, puisque nous en sommes là, directement à l'auteur des définitions précitées, ce sera plus sûr.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors là j'en reste sans mots ! Pitchfork qui passe son tour
> Remarque il faut dire que la question est comment dire... délicate  Autant demander une explication de texte, puisque nous en sommes là, directement à l'auteur des définitions précitées, ce sera plus sûr.



Heureusement que tu restes sans mots sinon c'était une encyclopédie que tu nous aurais proposé.

Si alcôve est pris dans le sens d'un bénitier d'alcôve : je passe effectivement mon tour.

Si alcôve est pris dans le sens du lieu des ébats amoureux : indiquez-moi la direction .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose présentement une question existentielle.
> Que vous inspirent ces 2 formules dites à propos du corps des femmes ?
> 
> -"Tigresse d'alcôve"
> ...



Comme ça à vue de trident, je dirai que ça sonne déjà beaucoup mieux que _boudin©_  ,
 sachant que derrière un boudin il y à énormément de poésie, de sensualité ...
Donc c'est plutôt encourageant non ? :mouais:


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose présentement une question existentielle.
> Que vous inspirent ces 2 formules dites à propos du corps des femmes ?
> 
> -"Tigresse d'alcôve"
> ...



Mais qui donc t'a glissé de si tendres mots??    

  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui donc t'a glissé de si tendres mots??
> 
> :love:



un fauve pour le premier qui aime la  femme-objet 

Kurt  pour le second


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...je bade.....franchement moi aussi je suis plutôt bien.


J'ai peur de demander des détails.....


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose présentement une question existentielle.
> Que vous inspirent ces 2 formules dites à propos du corps des femmes ?
> 
> -"Tigresse d'alcôve"
> ...


La première, je la trouve réductrice. Tigresse, pourquoi pas. Mais pas seulement d'alcôve alors.   

La deuxième ne me renvoit à rien de sensuel. Même dans le registre de la danse. :mouais: 

Maintenant, sorties du contexte,...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La première, je la trouve réductrice. Tigresse, pourquoi pas. Mais pas seulement d'alcôve alors.
> 
> La deuxième ne me renvoit à rien de sensuel. Même dans le registre de la danse. :mouais:
> 
> Maintenant, sorties du contexte,...



c'est le signifiant d'alcôve qui importe: tigresse dans le contexte d'un zoo cela fait repas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

une tigresse qui joue avec le chat dans l'alcove  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

je vais faire une sieste moi ......fatiguée !!!


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire une sieste moi ......fatiguée !!!


Veinarde!!


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est le signifiant d'alcôve qui importe: tigresse dans le contexte d'un zoo cela fait repas


C'est la réduction du signifiant d'alcôve qui ne me plairait pas , à moi.
Mais à moi, c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Veinarde!!




pas tant que cela

je ne peux pas faire de sieste , je ne me reveillerai pas a temp pour la sortie d'ecole :rose:  :rose: 

je dors devant l'ecran ........heuresement que on ne voit pas ma tete !!!  


edit ; je dois faire tres gaffe a bailler; il y a une mouche qui traine dans les parages !!!


----------



## Hurrican (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigresse d'alcôve c'est "insultant" dans son sens premier ... Mais on pourrait le tourner à son avantage ... 
Quant au rat ...  je n'y vois rien, mais absolument rien d'agréable.

En résumé ... Sors les griffes !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est la réduction du signifiant d'alcôve qui ne me plairait pas , à moi.
> Mais à moi, c'est tout.



tout dépend de l'endroit où s'arrête la réduction du signifiant d'alcôve. de toute façon cela reste petit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> signifiant d'alcôve



definition:

*alcôve
(nom féminin)
Enfoncement pratiqué dans le mur d'une chambre pour y placer un lit.*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> definition:
> 
> *alcôve
> (nom féminin)
> Enfoncement pratiqué dans le mur d'une chambre pour y placer un lit.*



ou plusieurs lits

Sens dérivé : lieux des ébats amoureux (pas forcément une chambre,ni un lit)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ou plusieurs lits
> 
> Sens dérivé : lieux des ébats amoureux (pas forcément une chambre,ni un lit)



une machine a laver en plein essorage????    ......oki je sors ---->


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une machine a laver en plein essorage????    ......oki je sors ---->



Cela dure longtemps un essorage ?


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela dure longtemps un essorage ?


 
Ca dépend s'il est fait à la main ou pas.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui donc t'a glissé de si tendres mots??
> 
> :love:



On se le demande ?!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela dure longtemps un essorage ?




tout depend de la machine.....


celles dernieres cris ne valent rien , trop ecologique, donc lavage et surtout essorage trop rapide meme si tres elevé ........trop silencieuse aussi , a aviter si on habite dans un immeuble aux murs en cartons !!! :rose:    

celles des année quatrevingt : bon rapport prix / essorage , essorage long voir multiples , pas trop rapide mais parfait pour un bon resultat......   :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout depend de la machine.....
> 
> 
> celles dernieres cris ne valent rien , trop ecologique, donc lavage et surtout essorage trop rapide meme si tres elevé ........trop silencieuse aussi , a aviter si on habite dans un immeuble aux murs en cartons !!! :rose:
> ...


 
Tu cherches à te faire embaucher chez :







?


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On se le demande ?!


*c'est moi      *


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout depend de la machine.....
> 
> 
> celles dernieres cris ne valent rien , trop ecologique, donc lavage et surtout essorage trop rapide meme si tres elevé ........trop silencieuse aussi , a aviter si on habite dans un immeuble aux murs en cartons !!! :rose:
> ...



Maintenant les grandes enseignes vont coler des sticker "Testé et approuvé par Robertav"

Je compte acheter un grille-peine ( ). Tu as un conseil d'achat : je voudrais le mettrre sur ma machine à laver le linge et je ne voudrais pas me brûler D)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *c'est moi      *



J'allais te le dire


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en suisse tu pourrait faire des bonnes affaires...
> 
> c'est affolant, a basel on en voit des regiments


 
Euh, en français, c'est Bâle.   Il y a d'ailleurs un trou célèbre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je compte acheter un grille-peine ( ). Tu as un conseil d'achat : D)



un grille quoi????

on pourrait demander a des suisses eux ont tellement des idées ingenieuses


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Euh, en français, c'est Bâle.   Il y a d'ailleurs un trou célèbre.



bale , basel, basilea a toi de voir !!!   :love:


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là, je regarde les annonces Smart : je recherche une Smart Fortwo Brabus pas trop chère.


*A Metz, pour 17000 euros.*







*Données du véhicule*
Modèle:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




city coupéCar Line:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BRABUS
Moteur:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




52 kW
Année:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2002km au compteur:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16300
Emplacement:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Metz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Details*Tridion:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




black
Couleur:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jack black
Equipement:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Radio CD avec fonction GPS.
Accessoires:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




série first édition, climatisation, changement de vitesses à palettes au volant, ABS, EBV, jantes alliages, volant cuir avec airbag, sièges et tableaux de bord combinaison cuir/alcantara noir, pot d'échappement sport, etc...
Prix:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17500 EUR


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un grille quoi????
> 
> on pourrait demander a des suisses eux ont tellement des idées ingenieuses



un grille pain. si en plus je rajoute un couteau suisse pour le coup je suis vraiment bon pour une petite mort   

à la réflexion, "petit corps de rat" c'est certainement moins glamour mais également moins dangereux qu'une "tigresse d'alcôve"


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

Arghhhh! J'ai à nouveau, 2 pages de retard.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh! J'ai à nouveau, 2 pages de retard.



arrete de machouiller de l'herbe et cour vite mettre tes lunettes pour une bonne lecture......ils t'on jamais dit que a etre trop dehors, une vache ne donne pas du bon lait?????   


et en plus tu risque de te faire voler ta cloche !!!!


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete de machouiller de l'herbe et cour vite mettre tes lunettes pour une bonne lecture......ils t'on jamais dit que a etre trop dehors, une vache ne donne pas du bon lait?????


Tu devrais quand-même sortir de temps en temps, robertav


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *A Metz, pour 17000 euros.*


Merci mais c encore un peu cher (je sais faut pas rêver) : d'ailleurs elle est à 17 500 euros : bon je vais me rabattre sur une cab. Merci Sylko


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais quand-même sortir de temps en temps, robertav




une perche?    

bah , sinon je sort plus souvent que tu ne l'immagine !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Euh, en français, c'est Bâle.   Il y a d'ailleurs un trou célèbre.


Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

> Citation:
> Posté par macelene
> 
> Mais qui donc t'a glissé de si tendres mots??





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *c'est moi      *



Voilà !  :love: 
Aucun homme ne se risquerais à s'adresser à moi de la sorte, ils tiennent à rester des hommes


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!


 tiens, j'ai cru voir passer thebig 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *c'est moi      *




tu va bien ma belle aujourd'hui?

tu es pas tombé par terre au saut du lit ?

suis quand meme attristé , a moi tu m'envoies pas de tels gentil mots !!! :rose:    :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu va bien ma belle aujourd'hui?
> 
> tu est pas tombé par terre?
> 
> suis quand meme attristé , a moi tu m'envoies pas de tels gentil mots !!! :rose:    :love:


 si tu veux je t'en envoie  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux je t'en envoie  :love:




sa depend, il y a mots et mots.........envoie.......je jugerai apres !!!!    :love:


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai cru voir passer thebig
> 
> :love:


Il est toujours à l'affut"


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena tigresse d'alcôve a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !  :love:
> Aucun homme ne se risquerais à s'adresser à moi de la sorte, ils tiennent à rester des hommes



MDR ! J'imagine assez mal qu'ils ne le restent pas !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu va bien ma belle aujourd'hui?
> 
> tu es pas tombé par terre au saut du lit ?
> 
> suis quand meme attristé , a moi tu m'envoies pas de tels gentil mots !!! :rose:  :love:


je sais que je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps, mais là il y a des choses qui m'échappent entre les nanas quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ? :rose: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!



C'est toujours un bonheur de te "voir"


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je sais que je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps, mais là il y a des choses qui m'échappent entre les nanas quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ? :rose: :love:



S'il n'y avait qu'à toi  On est en pleine explication de texte


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je sais que je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps, mais là il y a des choses qui m'échappent entre les nanas quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ? :rose: :love:




t'es un mec??   

 tu ne peux pas comprendre !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je sais que je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps, mais là il y a des choses qui m'échappent entre les nanas quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ? :rose: :love:


Euh ! message privé pour Tigrou :
Ta boîte à MP est pleine ... je répète : ta boîte à MP est pleine !   
Un petit coup de nettoyage peut être ??????????? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! message privé pour Tigrou :
> Ta boîte à MP est pleine ... je répète : ta boîte à MP est pleine !
> Un petit coup de nettoyage peut être ??????????? :love:  :love:  :love:





mais comment sait tu que depuis ce matin 
tigrou et moi on a une correspondance tres serré???   


voila, on a decouvert qui appartient a la cia sur macg !!!      




ps : arretez je dois me preparer, fiston m'attend!!


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : arretez je dois me preparer, fiston m'attend!!


*Et tu crois qu'ils s'arrêtent quand je pars dans mon aquarium... *

*ben non ça continue    *


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu va bien ma belle aujourd'hui?
> 
> tu es pas tombé par terre au saut du lit ?
> 
> suis quand meme attristé , a moi tu m'envoies pas de tels gentil mots !!! :rose:    :love:



Don't flip honey, le c½ur de Macelene est assez généreux pour nous deux  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je sais que je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps, mais là il y a des choses qui m'échappent entre les nanas quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ? :rose: :love:


Robertav est une nouvelle fonction de vBulletin, tu te log et VLAN !


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je sais que je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps, mais là il y a des choses qui m'échappent entre les nanas quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ? :rose: :love:



Monsieur Tigrou, vous êtes bien gentil mais vu votre signature, c'est pas qu'on ne veux pas, mais on a quelques réticences à se lancer dans de grandes explications.


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> une connerie et quelques smileys :love:


Avec toutes les filles qui sont sur macG aujourd'hui, Roberto devait *forcément* faire une apparition    :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Textes extraits de sites spécialisés :

_Chaque animal a sa propre personnalité et il faut faire avec. Certains peuvent être indépendants alors que d'autres auront  plus besoin de votre présence.

Le rat peut grignoter n'importe quoi : il aura donc tendance à goûter à tout même si ce n'est pas bon pour lui.

Il n'est pas rare de voir un rat stopper toute activité pour faire sa toilette.

Il ne faut pas le brusquer et le laisser décider seul du moment pour sortir.

S'il vous mord la première fois, ne vous découragez pas et persévérez dans vos efforts à l'apprivoiser.

Le rat adore ramper sous les vêtements que vous portez car il se sent en sécurité au chaud contre vous, laissez-le donc faire._


Il ressort donc de cette saine lecture que le rat est somme toute un animal très féminin dans son comportement.



Nous avons dans un autre post parlé du boudin*, de ses avantages et inconvénients et principalement de sa capacité a s'adapter aux environnements les plus hostiles, élément qui en fait un agréable compagnon de voyage. Si le rat n'est pas aussi facile à dresser qu'un boudin (très silencieux et remuant peu, n'ayant pas de jambes -du moins sous sa forme charcutière-), il a toutefois un avantage : il couine, ce qui le rend un peu plus humain. Enfin, humaine.


* Certains lecteurs m'ont contacté afin d'en savoir plus sur le boudin sauvage ou domestique (moeurs, reproduction, élevage). Je tiens ici à les en remercier. Visiblement ces forums sont peuplés d'ignares que rien n'intéresse si ce n'est ricaner en regardant passer les filles et il est agréable de constater que parmi cette lie de l'humanité il en est quelques uns qui se distinguent du lot, rayons de soleil dans une morne plaine, et s'intéressent à la saucisse sous toutes ses formes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! message privé pour Tigrou :
> Ta boîte à MP est pleine ... je répète : ta boîte à MP est pleine !
> Un petit coup de nettoyage peut être ??????????? :love: :love: :love:


c'est fait : tu peux décharger la benne Zebig


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Où ai-je mis cette photo de *bus londonien à deux étages... *??_
> :mouais:


moi un *bus à deux étages ...  !!!!:mouais: *

*Roberto dehors  *


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

Là ménan je fais des petits dessins qui s'animent et que je poste dans un autre thread, mais je crois que je vais faire une pause.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Tigrou, vous êtes bien gentil mais vu votre signature, c'est pas qu'on ne veux pas, mais on a quelques réticences à se lancer dans de grandes explications.


C'est bon : je viens d'upgrader le cerveau.  Toujours aussi délicate Melle Loudj'


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es un mec??
> 
> tu ne peux pas comprendre !!!




Je suis avide de compréhension ! :love: 

J'adore démarrer par un bon discours sur les mâles ces gros porcs, les hommes ces idiots qui ne comprennent rien à notre sensibilité de nous, les femmes...
Ca fait un bon terreau pour la suite...  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok joueur de flûte a dit:
			
		

> S'il vous mord la première fois, ne vous découragez pas et persévérez dans vos efforts à l'apprivoiser.



Le pelage étant un bon moyen d'éviter d'attaper la rage bien sûr !


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Tigrou, vous êtes bien gentil mais vu votre signature, c'est pas qu'on ne veux pas, mais on a quelques réticences à se lancer dans de grandes explications.




Quelle hyène, dit le "loup peint"


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2004)

je sonde les tréfonds de la psychologie féminine... eh bien c'est pas simple... :affraid:    :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je sonde les tréfonds de la psychologie féminine... eh bien c'est pas simple... :affraid:    :mouais:



(mode joke on) Encore un post comme celui-ci et on va commencer à se croire au Texas avec Supermoquette en chef de chantier  (mode joke off)


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je sonde les tréfonds de la psychologie féminine... eh bien c'est pas simple... :affraid:    :mouais:




Et comment se déroule la pénétration en ces tréfonds ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et comment se déroule la pénétration en ces tréfonds ?



Oulah. c'est un long, long long travail... Mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot :love:


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes les filles qui sont sur macG aujourd'hui, Roberto devait *forcément* faire une apparition    :love:


ça fait pas un pli, il a rappliqué comme un pet sur une toile cirée...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ..........il en est quelques uns qui se distinguent du lot, rayons de soleil dans une morne plaine, et s'intéressent à la saucisse sous toutes ses formes.




haaaaa non *STOP* avec la charcuterie
sa donne des boutons !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je sonde les tréfonds de la psychologie féminine... eh bien c'est pas simple... :affraid:  :mouais:


et moi, en pleine exploration du cerveau féminin je me suis mis à crier éééééééééééééééééééééééécho !!!!!!   


et l'écho de répondre "j'suis pas là".



:hein: _mouais, bof cette vanne._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je suis avide de compréhension ! :love:
> 
> J'adore démarrer par un bon discours sur les mâles ces gros porcs, les hommes ces idiots qui ne comprennent rien à notre sensibilité de nous, les femmes...
> Ca fait un bon terreau pour la suite...  :rateau:



ben non ......   

les males sont beaux, intelligents , interessants , super quoi !!!.......seulement quand il  dorment profondement et sans ronflage !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2004)

ptite pause avec vous... et hop.. new avatar


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non ......
> 
> les males sont beaux, intelligents , interessants , super quoi !!!.......seulement quand il dorment profondement et sans ronflage !!!


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa non *STOP* avec la charcuterie
> sa donne des boutons !!!!



Ca tombe bien : le dernier post de fabienr m'a donné envie de vous narrer l'histoire de la langue de veau, des origines à nos jours. Un sujet fort méconnu et pourtant passionnant...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je fais des petits dessins qui s'animent et que je poste dans un autre thread, mais je crois que je vais faire une pause.




bon travail .........  
maintenant fait toi une place a cotés de nous et viens boire un bon café   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ptite pause avec vous... et hop.. new avatar




sa va pas non????    

on vient de te faire un beau cocombre dansant et toi tu change????

dis moi........t'es pas une femme toi?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok version Chirac au salon de l'agriculture a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien : le dernier post de fabienr m'a donné envie de vous narrer l'histoire de la langue de veau, des origines à nos jours. Un sujet fort méconnu et pourtant passionnant...



Installez-vous confortablement


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non ......
> 
> les males sont beaux, intelligents , interessants , super quoi !!!.......seulement quand il  dorment profondement et sans ronflage !!!




Même les Suisses n'oseraient pas. J'ai bien envie de répondre... Mais j'ose pas !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Moi là j'me dis que depuis que je suis sur macG j'ai pas changé d'avatar , si je suis certains raisonnements, je dois être un homme ! :affraid: 

 :mouais: on m'aurait menti ?  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même les Suisses n'oseraient pas. J'ai bien envie de répondre... Mais j'ose pas !



Il est des choses qui se doivent d'être savourées en public et certaines qu'il serait une honte de goûter en solitaire


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là j'me dis que depuis que je suis sur macG j'ai pas changé d'avatar , si je suis certains raisonnements, je dois être un homme ! :affraid:
> 
> :mouais: on m'aurait menti ?  :mouais:



Non, non, t'inquiètes pas : chieuse comme tu es ce n'est pas possible !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même les Suisses n'oseraient pas. J'ai bien envie de répondre... Mais j'ose pas !




tiens , il se fait timide notre amok ?

ou il a peur d'etre banni par ses confreres?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

L'homme n'est-il une femme comme les autres ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna version torero a dit:


> Moi là j'me dis que depuis que je suis sur macG j'ai pas changé d'avatar , si je suis certains raisonnements, je dois être un homme ! :affraid:
> 
> :mouais: on m'aurait menti ?  :mouais:



Appendice caudal obligerait    Damned !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là j'me dis que depuis que je suis sur macG j'ai pas changé d'avatar , si je suis certains raisonnements, je dois être un homme ! :affraid:
> 
> :mouais: on m'aurait menti ?  :mouais:




tiens.....moi aussi ? :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

no comment


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, t'inquiètes pas : chieuse comme tu es ce n'est pas possible !



Ma première réaction aurait été une salutation béarnaise, mais bon  _comme le dit tatie Josette "il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes coutumes" _

Et oh c'est tati Josette qui le dit hein !   

Je ne répondrais donc pas à cette _salutation_ Amokienne !   

Mais comme le dit une bonne copine à moi " Il faut porter bien haut ses défauts pour en faire des richesses" (ou alors était-ce, il faut porter ien bas, non plutôt, il faut, bref on s'en fout après tout)

A partir d'aujourd'hui je clamerais donc (envisager éventuellement une pancarte !) :

"Chieuse peut-être, mais fière de l'être !"


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ma première réaction aurait été une salutation béarnaise, mais bon


AUrais-tu peur de quelque représailes ?


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> L'homme n'est-il une femme comme les autres ?



Aucune femme n'est comme une autre, à quelques milliers de détails près.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> L'homme n'est-il une femme comme les autres ?



À bien chercher on doit pouvoir trouver des indices de mutation :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoumoutte a dit:
			
		

> no comment



Pas mieux...


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

Une chose m'a toujours pronfondément étonné, c'est l'absence de corrélation directe entre les chieuses qui crient ou qui râlent au jour le jour, et les partenaires sexuelles qui ameutent le quartier quand vient leur orgasme.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À bien chercher on doit pouvoir trouver des indices de mutation :mouais:



Les droits doivent être élevés


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aucune femme n'est comme une autre, à quelques milliers de détails près.



Et le diable est dans les détails


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske ils sont où les trous pour les yeux ? a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux...



Dieu reconnaîtra les siens  Robertav surtout ne pas s'inquièter, Afflelou est la première porte à droite en sortant de MacG


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2004)

Quel poulailler ! Des poules, des fourches, des loups, des hyènes, des rats, des concombres, une panthère ! C'est plus un bar, c'est un zoo ! 


Ou alors, c'est la basse cour de sa Majesté ?  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Une chose m'a toujours pronfondément étonné, c'est l'absence de corrélation directe entre les chieuses qui crient ou qui râlent au jour le jour, et les partenaires sexuelles qui ameutent le quartier quand vient leur orgasme.



Je ne peux pas te répondre, je n'en connais pas de silencieuses pendant l'orgasmes*, y compris les chieuses ! 

*  Bah quoi, ca va toujours au minimum par deux, non ?! C'est à partir de 4 que l'on dit 'les' orgasmes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et le diable est dans les détails



C'est bête comme chou !


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas te répondre, je n'en connais pas de silencieuses pendant l'orgasme, y compris les chieuses !



Je te l'ai déja dit : tu te laisses abuser par les simulatrices...  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba mode E.R.  a dit:
			
		

> Quel poulailler ! Des poules, des fourches, des loups, des hyènes, des rats, des concombres, une panthère ! C'est plus un bar, c'est un zoo !
> 
> 
> Ou alors, c'est la basse cour de sa Majesté ?  :love:    :rateau:




Non, rien


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'ai déja dit : tu te laisses abuser par les simulatrices... :rateau:


Fin connaisseur, n'est ce pas?  

Quoique...


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de prendre un rendez-vous pour *un entretien d'embauche.*




Roberto, t'as pas vu qu'on parlait de choses sérieuses !  


_C'est bien, mon grand!_


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Fin connaisseur, n'est ce pas?
> 
> Quoique...



Garde tes clins d'½il. Les simulatrices ne m'abusent ni ne m'amusent... Elles me lassent.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quel poulailler ! Des poules, des fourches, des loups, des hyènes, des rats, des concombres, une panthère ! C'est plus un bar, c'est un zoo !
> 
> 
> Ou alors, c'est la basse cour de sa Majesté ?  :love:    :rateau:




ehh !!!!    

attend un moment toi !!!   

il faut pas tout confondre hein !!!    

tu voit pas? moi je suis une fifille avec 2 ponpoms     :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bête comme chou !



Effectivement le diable dans le befroi se promène entre chou et horloge


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Garde tes clins d'½il. Les simulatrices ne m'abusent ni ne m'amusent... Elles me lassent.




bahhh  que veut tu !!!

comme il dit le titre de nephou "*des fois on  jubile ; d'autres non.*


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'ai déja dit : tu te laisses abuser par les simulatrices...  :rateau:



  

Mais toi, tu n'as jamais fait semblant avec moi, dis ?! Rassure moi....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de prendre un rendez-vous pour *un entretien d'embauche.*
> 
> 
> ... Ce qui porte à *1 (un)* le nombre de rendez-vous obtenu !
> ...


yep !!! champagne ! (enfin presque mais c'est encourageant)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Posté par Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de prendre un rendez-vous pour un entretien d'embauche.



Bien  Reste c'est la fête ici, on va tuer le "cochon" ou la "truie"


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Garde tes clins d'½il. Les simulatrices ne m'abusent ni ne m'amusent... Elles me lassent.



Se faire lacer, c'est pas mal non plus...


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi, tu n'as jamais fait semblant avec moi, dis ?! Rassure moi....



Bien sûr que si ! J'ai même appris le Tao Te Qin par c½ur pour me justifier. 
Il faut s'économiser, tout en ne blessant pas l'autre, ça demande du doigté, et pas seulement !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de prendre un rendez-vous pour *un entretien d'embauche.*
> :




bravooo roberto     

je te souhaite autant de chance de reussite que celle de modern    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Se faire lacer, c'est pas mal non plus...



Pour en faire un rôti  D'accord c'est peu orthodoxe


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si !



Le "bien sûr" est très vexant !   



			
				camisol a dit:
			
		

> Il faut s'économiser, tout en ne blessant pas l'autre, ça demande du doigté, et pas seulement !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si ! J'ai même appris le Tao Te Ching par c½ur pour me justifier.
> Il faut s'économiser, tout en ne blessant pas l'autre, ça demande du doigté, et pas seulement !



Tu es comme l'eau ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et moi, en pleine exploration du cerveau féminin je me suis mis à crier éééééééééééééééééééééééécho !!!!!!
> 
> 
> et l'écho de répondre "j'suis pas là".
> ...




Je ne pensais pas déclencher cet élan de mysoginie qui a suivi mon post sur mes recherces concernant la psychologie féminine...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le "bien sur" est très vexant !



La vérité est toujours cinglante.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

qui a la liste de *qui sort avec qui*??????

parce que là je commence a ramer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui a la liste de *qui sort avec qui*??????
> 
> parce que là je commence a ramer



On dit pas "qui sort avec qui", on dit "qui couche avec qui"...


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas déclencher cet élan de mysoginie qui a suivi mon post sur mes recherces concernant la psychologie féminine...



De la mysoginie ? Mais où donc, grands dieux ?! Cite moi UN propos !


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le "bien sur" est très vexant !



De Moi à Toi ? Non. Je t'aime, mon loup. 


Mettez ça sur vos listes.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Garde tes clins d'½il. Les simulatrices ne m'abusent ni ne m'amusent... Elles me lassent.



Essayes une sTimulatrice... tu verras...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De la mysoginie ? Mais où donc, grands dieux ?! Cite moi UN propos !





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aucune femme n'est comme une autre, à quelques milliers de détails près.



Celle-ci relève au moins du foutage de gueule !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas "qui sort avec qui", on dit "qui couche avec qui"...




*la charte*....pas oublier le bonnes manieres !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui a la liste de *qui sort avec qui*??????
> 
> parce que là je commence a ramer


je ne crois pas avoir vu trace de ce genre de document. Par contre une liste de *Qui aimerait sortir avec Qui*.....je crois qu'un cherchant bien dans le bar (près du comptoir)


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La vérité est toujours cinglante.



Je me disais aussi : "mais que fait-il" ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> De Moi à Toi ? Non. Je t'aime, mon loup.
> 
> 
> Mettez ça sur vos listes.



Pas de risque d'oublier le petit agité du bocal sur la liste


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *la charte*....pas oublier le bonnes manieres !!!!



Ben c'est dans la charte... c'est écrit : "ne pas peter au lit le premier soir"...
Quoi, j'ai pas bon là ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci relève au moins du foutage de gueule !



Encore une vérité qui s'ignore


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas avoir vu trace de ce genre de document. Par contre une liste de *Qui aimerait sortir avec Qui*.....je crois qu'un cherchant bien dans le bar (près du comptoir)




bon pas grave de toute façon on a tous bien compris que 
tas d'os et le loup forment un couple !!!


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2004)

C'est décidement étonnant. Il suffit qu'un individu dôté d'attributs sexuels masculins fasse une remarque censée sur la psychologie féminine pour qu'il se voit aussitôt taxé, par les femmes et par un de ses pairs démagogue, de mysogine.


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui a la liste de *qui sort avec qui*??????
> 
> parce que là je commence a ramer



Toi avec Macene, si j'ai bien suivi  :love:


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> ...


 Tiens ! La femme du milieu, donc !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Toi avec Macene, si j'ai bien suivi :love:


s'il vous plait : il y a des enfants qui lisent vos messages (et puis des adultes atardés)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

bon rigolez pas mais j'ai une question, ou plutot mon fils a une question:

est que un herisson a une queue?

il est en train de faire un dessin.......


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon rigolez pas mais j'ai une question, ou plutot mon fils a une question:
> 
> est que un herisson a une queue?
> 
> il est en train de faire un dessin.......


demande plutôt à la femelle du hérisson !


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidement étonnant. Il suffit qu'un individu dôté d'attributs sexuels masculins fasse une remarque censée sur la psychologie féminine pour qu'il se voit aussitôt taxé, par les femmes et par un de ses pairs démagogue, de mysogine.



Haaaa... et c'est quoi monsieur en mauve, mysogine ?     Vous qui reconnaissez un hyènne à l'oeil nu à plus de 100 mètres, vous devez savoir ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidement étonnant. Il suffit qu'un individu dôté d'attributs sexuels masculins fasse une remarque censée sur la psychologie féminine pour qu'il se voit aussitôt taxé, par les femmes et par un de ses pairs démagogue, de mysogine.



jusqu'à preuve du contraire, étant le premier à avoir parlé de mysoginie, je ne suis pas une femme, ou alors je suis lesbienne


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> demande plutôt à la femelle du hérisson !



non serieux, pas envie de me taper le 1001 volumes de l'encyclopedie des animaux


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa... et c'est quoi monsieur en mauve, mysogine ?     Vous qui reconnaissez un hyènne à l'oeil nu à plus de 100 mètres, vous devez savoir ça.


 C'est quand tu mords que je te préfère :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidement étonnant. Il suffit qu'un individu dôté d'attributs sexuels masculins fasse une remarque censée sur la psychologie féminine pour qu'il se voit aussitôt taxé, par les femmes et par un de ses pairs démagogue, de mysogine.



L'impôt sur le revenu tout un programme !   Il faudrait songer à passer la frontière suisse derechef et au plus vite lorsque la bourse grimpe !


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De la mysoginie ? Mais où donc, grands dieux ?! Cite moi UN propos !



là :



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> demande plutôt à la femelle du hérisson !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu mords que je te préfère :love:


c'est aussi quand elle te mord que je la préfère


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu mords que je te préfère :love:




voilà le coté caché de rezba , il est maso


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non serieux, pas envie de me taper le 1001 volumes de l'encyclopedie des animaux


 
Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit...   >>> la femelle du hérisson est une salope


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non serieux, pas envie de me taper le 1001 volumes de l'encyclopedie des animaux



Le hérisson a une queue.









			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà le coté caché de rezba , il est maso



Ce n'est qu'une de mes perversions bénignes. Ce n'est pas de ma faute, je ne crains pas tellement la douleur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi quand elle te mord que je la préfère



On dit que la chair est faible mais là, surtout si elle s'attaque au cerveau, elle risque de tomber sur un os avant


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Toi avec Macene, si j'ai bien suivi :love:


*c'est une nouvelle Macene ???   *

*  *


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon pas grave de toute façon on a tous bien compris que
> tas d'os et le loup forment un couple !!!




Tiens, puisqu'on en parle et que tu fais la maline devant tes copines, tu as 5 minutes pour poster ta photo avant bannissement !


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le hérisson a une queue.



Ouah ! Ça au moins ça fait rever. On en mangerais.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dit que la chair est faible mais là, surtout si elle s'attaque au cerveau, elle risque de tomber sur un os avant


ça risque pas le lui rester en travers de la gorge cette histoire ?


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisqu'on en parle et que tu fais la maline devant tes copines, tu as 5 minutes pour poster ta photo avant bannissement !



Demande à Macelene, le bruit court qu'elles sont ensemble   :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon rigolez pas mais j'ai une question, ou plutot mon fils a une question:
> 
> est que un herisson a une queue?



Oui, et Foguenne aussi. Mais ca ne veut rien dire puisque Paul n'est pas un hérisson : il est Belge.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Ça au moins ça fait rever. On en mangerais.



Après ça le déluge, c'est sûr


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Macelene, le bruit court qu'elles sont ensemble  :love:


mais arrêter ces conneries : ça me fait fantasmer :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok dans la valse à mille temps  a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et Foguenne aussi. Mais ca ne veut rien dire puisque Paul n'est pas un hérisson : il est Belge.




Contre un truisme pareil, comment lutter !


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

Là je rentre de Liège, je range mes affaires


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena acouphène  a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Macelene, le bruit court qu'elles sont ensemble   :love:



Dis Tatie Dauphine pourquoi tu tousses ?


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2004)

Nous, on parlait de UQ, mais on va s'arreter, il n'y a plus de combattantes.


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mais arrêter ces conneries : ça me fait fantasmer :rose:



Alors continue, c'est bon pour ce que tu as


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisqu'on en parle et que tu fais la maline devant tes copines, tu as 5 minutes pour poster ta photo avant bannissement !



nan je ne posterai pas ma photo et pour le banissement......a toi de voir  


au fait me banni pour quel motif ??? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Alors continue, c'est bon pour ce que tu as


ah oui...toujours ces histoires de priapisme.:rose:


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Garde tes clins d'½il. Les simulatrices ne m'abusent ni ne m'amusent... Elles me lassent.


 Ca tombe bien. Moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Alors continue, c'est bon pour ce que tu as


et toi tes problèmes de pilosité ?


----------



## loudjena (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et toi tes problèmes de pilosité ?



Comblée  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

la je me marre........
sans  savoir que ici c'est le sujet du moment , l'homme et fifile se prennnent la tete sur la question hommes femmes     








ps: fifille c'est faché elle a claqué la porte de sa chambre


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan je ne posterai pas ma photo et pour le banissement......a toi de voir
> 
> 
> au fait me banni pour quel motif ??? :rose:



Comme si l'Amok avait besoin d'un motif ! l'Amok fait ce qu'il veut (avec ses cheveux). Mais bon, par exemple écrire Amok sans majuscule, ca c'est un bon motif.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme si l'Amok avait besoin d'un motif ! l'Amok fait ce qu'il veut (avec ses cheveux). Mais bon, par exemple écrire Amok sans majuscule, ca c'est un bon motif.




bof bof......tu me dira , au lieu de payer mon abonemment a macg
je m'achetera le dernier hs de avosmac


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2004)

Il cherche une Super-Amokette ? (tiens ? naaan !  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Comblée  :love:




Et pour l'affiche vous voulez quoi du 3 par 4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof bof......tu me dira , au lieu de payer mon abonemment a macg
> je m'achetera le dernier hs de avosmac


là je dois dire que Madame est très forte : touché AMOK (en majuscules : c très pornographique ce mot "majuscule").


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je rentre de Liège, je range mes affaires



Super ! Et après ? tu te gratte les pieds ?


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens de la signification d'"amok" et je tremble un peu    pis là je plie mes gaules (non ça ne fait pas mal) et vais finir ma journée.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'affiche vous voulez quoi du 3 par 4 ?


en tout cas elle n'et pas très polie : elle ne répond pas aux mp enflammés......:hein:


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Super ! Et après ? tu te gratte les pieds ?


Ça me parait un bon plan


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Super ! Et après ? tu te gratte les pieds ?


 Non, je rattrape mon retard sur MacGé


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas elle n'et pas très polie : elle ne répond pas aux mp enflammés......:hein:



Un conseil il faut persévérer dixit Amok


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je dois dire que Madame est très forte : touché AMOK



Toi tu es le genre à rougir dès qu'une nana te demande ton age, non ?! 



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (en majuscules : c très pornographique ce mot "majuscule").



Oui, comme "marteau piqueur".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Super ! Et après ? tu te gratte les pieds ?



t'as un super grattoir a lui preter ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu es le genre à rougir dès qu'une nana te demande ton age, non ?!


oh non bien avant monsieur AMOK (ça va là, la révérence ?  )


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as un super grattoir a lui preter ???



Je me méfie : pour peu qu'elle s'y frotte, cela pourait l'enflammer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu es le genre à rougir dès qu'une nana te demande ton age, non ?!
> .



pas besoin de demander......sa existe tu sais le bouton profil


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as un super grattoir a lui preter ???



Ne tends pas des perches comme ça si on fait mine de ne pas vouloir les attraper, ce n'est pas pour ça qu'on ne les voit pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne tends pas des perches comme ça si on fait mine de ne pas vouloir les attraper, ce n'est pas pour ça qu'on ne les voit pas



je vois....la perche..........mais c'est ma faute si j'ai pas un esprit tordu? :rose:  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me méfie : pour peu qu'elle s'y frotte, cela pourait l'enflammer



(mode ben oui je sais on  ) Au feu les pompiers y a l'Amokette qui brûle !    (mode ben oui je sais off  )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, comme "marteau piqueur".



Je l'adore... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je l'adore... :love:


c'est heureux : ils ne sont pas nombreux


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est heureux : ils ne sont pas nombreux



Oui, mais moi c'est naturel, donc c'est bon pour la santé, alors que beaucoup se donnent du mâle pour ca


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais moi c'est naturel, donc c'est bon pour la santé, alors que beaucoup se donnent du mâle pour ca



Joli, un vrai festival !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Dites, c'est une impression ou tibo a failli être drôle aujourd'hui ?

_Attendez, je relis..._

C'était une impression, au temps pour moi.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il y a des coupures entre les moments rigolos ?





parce que robinet aujourd'hui a pas trop la forme


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, c'est une impression ou tibo a failli être drôle aujourd'hui ?
> 
> _Attendez, je relis..._
> 
> C'était une impression, au temps pour moi.  :love:



Soleil levant, vite eclipse-toi  car ton propre est la montre, alors comment autrement que dans l'ombre pourrions-nous t'admirer ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, c'est une impression ou tibo a failli être drôle aujourd'hui ?
> 
> _Attendez, je relis..._
> 
> C'était une impression, au temps pour moi.  :love:


ça sent la guéguerre non ? enfin ça faisait longtemps.:hein: 



 Les mâles (dont Amok semble bien connaître les habitudes) sont de sortie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça sent la guéguerre non ? enfin ça faisait longtemps.:hein:



La vérité est toujours cinglante. 

_(Marrant, j'ai l'impression que je pourrais la ressortir des dizaines de fois celle-là...)_



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Les mâles (dont Amok semble bien connaître les habitudes) sont de sortie



Je ne cède pas à la guerre des sexes. Il y a aussi des femmes intelligentes et désintéressées. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon là ça ne va plus !

je m'absente 2 heures, je reviens, et c'est une avalanche de postes !!!   

Quelqu'un pour me faire un résumé des 6 dernières pages ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi des femmes intelligentes et désintéressées. :rateau:




moi j'aime particulierement le "*aussi"*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi des femmes intelligentes et désintéressées. :rateau:



Tu parles de moi mon lapin ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Soleil levant, vite eclipse-toi  car ton propre est la montre, alors comment autrement que dans l'ombre pourrions-nous t'admirer ?


Non non lui s'en sort très bien en pleine lumière


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime particulierement le "*aussi"*



Tout est dans le "aussi".  Ça s'appelle une nuance.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon là ça ne va plus !
> 
> je m'absente 2 heures, je reviens, et c'est une avalanche de postes !!!
> 
> Quelqu'un pour me faire un résumé des 6 dernières pages ?


2 heures sans les nanas et c'est le bordel : et si on ne mettait que des femmes modos ? (3...2...1....exclusion)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

je sens que je vais me faire assassiner...
je me retire discretement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de moi mon lapin ?  :love:



Entre autres, et d'Anne aussi, et d'autres.   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, c'est une impression ou tibo a failli être drôle aujourd'hui ?
> 
> _Attendez, je relis..._
> 
> C'était une impression, au temps pour moi.  :love:


faut pas lire avec l'isight tu comprend rien


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

Attention, distribution de bons points... 
(pour les coups de boules, c'est à côté  )


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Attention, distribution de bons points...
> (pour les coups de boules, c'est à côté  )


Ahhhh les coups de boules y en a qui en rêvent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut pas lire avec l'isight tu comprend rien



Quand on est drôle comme ses pieds, il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'on vous lise avec le [Finn_Atlas était là].


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Humhum ...

et ce résumé c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh les coups de boules y en a qui en rêvent


on rêve surtout d'un bon coup de boule à 8 points...tiens je viens de m'apercevoir que tu boulais à 8pts. C'est marrant ça


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est drôle comme ses pieds, il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'on vous lise avec le [Finn_Atlas était là].


Ah ce doc ! quelle étoile au firmament


------------------
message édité 19h29, 19h29, 19h29, 19h29, 19h30, 19h30


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ce doc ! quelle étoile au firmament



[Mode Arletty=ON] Oh, une petite lueur... [Mode Arletty=OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh les coups de boules y en a qui en rêvent



 moi en tout cas je ne toucherai plus les boules, cela provoque des réactions inatendues !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi en tout cas je ne toucherai plus les boules, cela provoque des réactions inatendues !




[Mode Drucker=ON] Lo, si tu nous regardes, je suis de tout c½ur avec toi. [Mode Drucker=OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Drucker=ON] Lo, si tu nous regardes, je suis de tout c½ur avec toi. [Mode Drucker=OFF]



Il est occupé !   

Mais c'est pas facile pour lui !   
Merci Doc pour ton soutien, ça lui fera tout chaud au ... [Biiiiiiiiiip la conversation a été coupée suite à un problème d'ordre technique, le débit a dépassé la limite autorisée, réessayez plus tard Biiiip]


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cède pas à la guerre des sexes. Il y a aussi des femmes intelligentes et désintéressées. :rateau:





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de moi mon lapin ?  :love:



Coucou Lorna...  

'tain z'arrive pas à vous suivre... j'ai beau être sur un Dell de la mort qui tue...   :love: 

Bon, je vais aller manger avec Sylko.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

là je tombe de sommeil......je dois faire resistance !!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain z'arrive pas à vous suivre... j'ai beau être sur un Dell de la mort qui tue...   :love:



Salut WebO ! 

Boulez-le pour moi SVP : la machine veut pas...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on rêve surtout d'un bon coup de boule à 8 points...tiens je viens de m'apercevoir que tu boulais à 8pts. C'est marrant ça


Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2004)

moi je boule a 12


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

Vous êtes dans le mauvais threads mes cocos :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes dans le mauvais threads mes cocos :love:



Il y a UN bon thread, ma cocotte ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a UN bon thread, ma cocotte ?


 Bof, cela dit non  :love:


----------



## goonie (19 Octobre 2004)

Je retrouve avec plaisir mon Mac  :love:  :love:  :love: 
après une journée passée sur un PC


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Je retrouve avec plaisir mon Mac  :love:  :love:  :love:
> après une journée passée sur un PC


 "Shit happens"   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

moi je viens de poster une image dans "google"
 qui va ravir plus d'un


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de finir mes frites, mes boulets sauce lapin et ma Jupiler. Là, je suis sur le toubarvert...


----------



## goonie (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de poster une image dans "google"
> qui va ravir plus d'un


Tu vas mettre le feu au forum     
Roberto va rappliquer


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis sur le toubarvert...



Tu n'as pas peur des digestions difficiles toi !! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas mettre le feu au forum



tu crois???     

en tout cas là c'est bien calme !!!   :love:


----------



## goonie (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois???
> 
> en tout cas là c'est bien calme !!!   :love:



Attends laisse-les se remettre    
ils sont encore sous le choc


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir mes frites, mes boulets sauce lapin et ma Jupiler. Là, je suis sur le toubarvert...


15 fous la bas ! oublie ! :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 15 fous la bas ! oublie ! :mouais:



Une de moins :sleep: 

Moi, je vais dormir!  

Bisous à tous et à demain! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 15 fous la bas ! oublie ! :mouais:


 Plus on est fou plus on rit :rateau: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plus on est fou plus on rit :rateau: :love:


Ça a choqué certains


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

je cherche le moyen d'accéléré mon adsl pourtant à 2048 mais qui je trouve tourne moins vite que sur un pc de daube...


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2004)

Je sors d'un cyber reunion 

alors je navigue un peu sur macgé avant d'aller au dodo


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je sors d'un cyber reunion
> 
> alors je navigue un peu sur macgé avant d'aller au dodo



... et tu découvres ton nouveau statut disco...  C'est mieux sans les schlapettes?


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2004)

Je vais aller mettre mon nom derrière mon rendu pour demain matin (rough de mouette)... Il pourrait être mieux mais je sais pas trop ce qui manque  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller mettre mon nom derrière mon rendu pour demain matin (rough de mouette)... Il pourrait être mieux mais je sais pas trop ce qui manque  :hein:



Recommence alors


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

hé léonardo ! why ??? pour le film sur canal + ? catch me if you can ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Recommence alors



NAN !!!!!! J'en ai marre des mouettes !!!!!! demain je passe au vieux pour travailler les rides YOUPIIIIIIIIIIII  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hé léonardo ! why ??? pour le film sur canal + ? catch me if you can ?


C'est lui qu'il est le roi du monde.    :love:


----------



## inconnu(e) (20 Octobre 2004)

A ceux ou celles qui s'intéressent encore à ces pages : 
l'inconnu(e) s'en va rejoindre les rêves encore inconnus et vous souhaite le bonsoir


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> A ceux ou celles qui s'intéressent encore à ces pages :
> l'inconnu(e) s'en va rejoindre les rêves encore inconnus et vous souhaite le bonsoir


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2004)

Début de matinée musicale, en ce mercredi tous gris.

 Fluke. Grâce au facteur.
 Merci .


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Début de matinée musicale, en ce mercredi tous gris.
> 
> Fluke. Grâce au facteur.
> Merci .



Attention : le facteur sonne toujours 2 fois


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Attention : le facteur sonne toujours 2 fois




le mien il sonne toujour 1 fois !!!   

peut etre parce que il est antillaise et il a la tete dans son beau pays? :love:  :love: 


bonne journée a toi alain (c'est mon facteur) , ammene moi des bonnes nouvelles
et couvre toi bien, il fait bien frisquet aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On a son nom son métier... et son allure générale.




*jaloux *


----------



## anntraxh (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde la tasse de mon premier café et je contemple l'absence de boulot, *en roues libres* même pas besoin de pédaler !



Et l'on sait que l'oisiveté est mère de tous les vices &#8230; 
   :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... un tapis mouillé et moelleux dans lequel j'ai avancé comme un gamin...


...sans vouloir gâcher la rêverie d'un promeneur solitaire et matinal, j'aimerais toutefois attirer ton attention sur ... les étrons ! ... ces p.... d'étrons qui se cachent sous le tapis de feuilles matelassé et moëlleux à souhait tendrement offert par la nature qui exulte sous les ors d'un automne s'annonçant poétique et romantique en diable....   
...en fait ... ça gâche tout !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Et l'on sait que l'oisiveté est mère de tous les vices ?
> :mouais:





bonjour        :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mien il sonne toujour 1 fois !!!
> 
> peut etre parce que il est antillaise et il a la tete dans son beau pays? :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



et il y a le deuxième train également dont il faut se méfier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Titeuf* appelle ça le _"Roulette-feuilles-mortes"_


Arf ! C'est visuel !!!!!!    
...on va arriver en plein dans la saison des "Béjart" ... du style et je te glisse du pied gauche ... et je te rattrape l'équilibre en entrechatant du droit, bras levés style matador et tout ça pour finir bêtement dans un "sprotch" des plus navrants et des moins ragoutants !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! C'est visuel !!!!!!
> ...on va arriver en plein dans la saison des "Béjart" ... du style et je te glisse du pied gauche ... et je te rattrape l'équilibre en entrechatant du droit, bras levés style matador et tout ça pour finir bêtement dans un "sprotch" des plus navrants et des moins ragoutants !!!



Ca sent le vécu...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2004)

Là je déguste trankillou mon ptit kawa matinal :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je déguste trankillou mon ptit kawa matinal :love:





et beh alors tu commence quand ton job?

  :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Et l'on sait que l'oisiveté est mère de tous les vices &#8230;
> :mouais:



ce qui lui fait quand même de sacrées allocations familiales !


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et beh alors tu commence quand ton job?
> 
> :love:



Dis, robartav, vu les litres de kawa que tu sembles consommer, faudrait voir à pas trop le reprocher aux autres, non mais !


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je déguste trankillou mon ptit kawa matinal :love:




tranquille, et cette dégustation, elle dure toute la matinée?


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment je scann 2 petites illustrations... c'est bien OS X !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Oisiveté suprème : je compte le nombre de voitures mal garées sur le parking du bureau et constate que la plupart (pour ne pas dire la totalité) appartiennent à ........(_mode / roulement de tambour on_).................................................des femmes.

(3............2..................1................... : exclusion !)

_(mode / roulement de tambour off)_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Je dors à moitier sur mon clavier


----------



## Sarga (20 Octobre 2004)

Je suis en train de me dire que vous etes des ours* pour avoir pondu un post aussi enorme (et non j'ai pas tout lu  )

*le terme ours n'a rien de pejoratif, c'est admiratif


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2004)

Sarga a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de me dire que vous etes des ours* pour avoir pondu un post aussi enorme (et non j'ai pas tout lu  )
> 
> *le terme ours n'a rien de pejoratif, c'est admiratif




ce sujet fait 311 pages, on a déjà fait bien plus


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet fait 311 pages, on a déjà fait bien plus




ROUVREZ L'ULTRAFLOOD !!!!!


 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ROUVREZ L'ULTRAFLOOD !!!!!
> 
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 
:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

bon appetit !!!!!!!!!!!!     


si vous etes sages je vous prepare un dessert et le café !! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dis, robartav, vu les litres de kawa que tu sembles consommer, faudrait voir à pas trop le reprocher aux autres, non mais !




je ne lui reproche pas !!!    

je voulais juste savoir quand moder commence a prendre de cafés au boulot !!!   :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ROUVREZ L'ULTRAFLOOD !!!!!
> 
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



pourquoi j'ai des viseurs laser sur moi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  Mackie ! tu me fous les boules avec ton avatar !!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
...t'as pas peur "qu'elle" te repère ?????????? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  Mackie ! tu me fous les boules avec ton avatar !!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> ...t'as pas peur "qu'elle" te repère ?????????? :affraid:




qui est "elle" ?????


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet fait 311 pages, on a déjà fait bien plus


Oui mais aussi bien ?
Parce que ici c'est un vrai bar, le coin où on se raconte sa journée, on prend le café, on mange, on desserte, on flirte  :rateau:, tout ça, c'est pas du vent des posts vides ou reprenant les derniers termes du précédent, c'est un vrai sujet, où chacun a quelque chose à dire, avec des vraies tranches de vie dedans, des vrais coups de boule pleins de    et de  :love:, bref des vrais morceaux de nous, et même des bouts de moquette qui fument (enfin - bon moi en tout cas j'ai bien l'impression qu'il fume kekchose).

Et puis ça fait que 156 pages en fait


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

j'suis d'accord !
Tenez moi qui vous parle, je viens de finir de manger et maintenant je prends mon café... c'est indispensable à savoir ça comme tranche de vie


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon appetit !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> si vous etes sages je vous prepare un dessert et le café !! :love:  :love:



commencez pas sans moi, je pars manger..


pour me boulez, je vous laisse le matos, yaka cliquer sur la boule à gauche 
  

bon 'ap les poulettes


----------



## Hurrican (20 Octobre 2004)

Bon, j'ai fini de lire les forums, je vais me chercher un café et je reprends le taf.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

moi j'attend que monsieur fiston fini sa partie de....
(sais pas quelle console ni sur quel jeux se defoule là )

pour commencer une *dictée*


franchement sa maitresse commence bien a me gonfler avec ses dictée !! :hein:  :hein:


----------



## piro (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attend que monsieur fiston fini sa partie de....
> (sais pas quelle console ni sur quel jeux se defoule là )
> 
> pour commencer une *dictée*
> ...



ses dictée*s* 
attention mlle robertav sinon pas de bons points


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ses dictée*s*
> attention mlle robertav sinon pas de bons points




pffffffff mais qui a inventé de mettre un s pour le pluriel?    

franchement l'italien est moins compliqué , pas de x w j k y 
on ecrit comme on parle et pas de complications pour le pluriel 



sinon un jour un monsieur m'a demandé
-madame ou mademoiselle?
-mademoiselle je ne suis plus mariée 
- ha non, une fois que on devient madame, il y a plus moyen de faire marche arriere , on reste madame toute sa vie


----------



## piro (20 Octobre 2004)

courage robertav


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

je poste....


 


...mon  :mouais: 


1000ème message


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2004)

la je teste mon nouveau microscope, et putain etellement efficace que je dois refaire tous mes échatillons


----------



## Hurrican (20 Octobre 2004)

C'est bien Yvos ... mais t'es encore loin !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2004)

Là je prends un break d'une après-m passée à faire des clip-arts dans illustrator


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je prends un break d'une après-m passée à faire des clip-arts dans illustrator



Les après-midi sont courts en Gelbique !! :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je poste....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bravo Yvos.  

Je paie la tournée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les après-midi sont courts en Gelbique !! :affraid: :rateau:



Tu tailles les frites en quatre là


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

J'essaye vainement de bouler nato mais la machine elle veut toujours pas  y'en a des qui vont morfler à sa place gniark gniark gniark


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

sinon, aujourd'hui, je parade avec nouvelles raies...manta    

pour la tournée, ça ira mieux avec ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

moi je me demande si je ne vais pas me faire
une tartine nutella avec mon café !!


----------



## Lio70 (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande si je ne vais pas me faire
> une tartine nutella avec mon café !!


Veinarde! Tu me donnes envie. Mais je suis au boulot, à mille lieues de ces ingrédients divins.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Veinarde! Tu me donnes envie. Mais je suis au boulot, à mille lieues de ces ingrédients divins.



une sucette au citron??


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande si je ne vais pas me faire
> une tartine nutella avec mon café !!


 Avec ou sans beurre(salé, pour moi, cela va de soi), le Nutella ?   :love:


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Veinarde! Tu me donnes envie. Mais je suis au boulot, à mille lieues de ces ingrédients divins.



Le nutella ?! Divin ?! :affraid:   

Tu nous couverais pas quelque chose toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le nutella ?! Divin ?! :affraid:
> 
> Tu nous couverais pas quelque chose toi ? :mouais:


J'ai dû choper un virus dans le labo de supermoquette hier soir. Un truc sournois qui se transmet par le toubarvert... 

Pas de sucette au citron à proximité, Roberta, mais tu peux m'en envoyer une si tu veux. Emballe-la dans un coup de boule pour qu'elle ne soit pas bloquée à la douane.


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye vainement de bouler nato mais la machine elle veut toujours pas  y'en a des qui vont morfler à sa place gniark gniark gniark



Ça ne sera pas perdu pour tout le monde...     :rateau: 

Choisis les bien surtout !!  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû choper un virus dans le labo de supermoquette hier soir. Un truc sournois qui se transmet par le toubarvert...
> 
> Pas de sucette au citron à proximité, Roberta, mais tu peux m'en envoyer une si tu veux. Emballe-la dans un coup de boule pour qu'elle ne soit pas bloquée à la douane.





la boule est bloqué mais ...je pense fortement a toi pendant......

a ban non je dis plus rien sinon SM va repliquer immediatement !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû choper un virus dans le labo de supermoquette hier soir. Un truc sournois qui se transmet par le toubarvert...



Si ça vient se chez Super, alors c'est un BUG, c'est pas un ingrédient courant de sa pharmacopée.    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Avec ou sans beurre(salé, pour moi, cela va de soi), le Nutella ?   :love:



avec nutella pas de  beurre

avec une petite tartiné bien grillé le beurre salé s'impose.....et les kg aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne sera pas perdu pour tout le monde...     :rateau:
> 
> Choisis les bien surtout !!  :mouais:



Cet oiseau va finir par tomber de sa branche si vous lui tirez dessus à la sarbacane comme ça   :hosto:   Par contre les panthères aiment bien s'amuser avec les projectiles en tout genre, y compris les boulettes faites de papier, comme les chats :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cet oiseau va finir par tomber de sa branche si vous lui tirez dessus à la sarbacane comme ça   :hosto:   Par contre les panthère aiment bien s'amuser avec les boules faites de papier comme les chats :rateau: :casse:


tsss tu penses bien que j'ai esayé


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tsss tu penses bien que j'ai esayé



Pfff !! Je viens de te dire de bien choisir...!!  :hein:  :hosto: 
L'acrylique ça bouloche si tu t'y frottes trop.  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pfff !! Je viens de te dire de bien choisir...!!  :hein:  :hosto:
> L'acrylique ça bouloche si tu t'y frottes trop.  :rateau:



L'est pas gentil Titi sous ses airs doux et duveteux  :hein:   : petit rôti:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

voila un bon roti   













qui ammene le vin??????    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me sèche de la sauce que je viens de me prendre sur la tête en rentrant ... :hein:


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un bon roti



Elle est restée trop longtemps sous la lampe à bronzer la modern_thing ? :affraid:   :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Octobre 2004)

J'vais m'rentrer dans mes pénattes.

J'y serai mieux que là où je suis, présentement.


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'est pas gentil Titi sous ses airs doux et duveteux  :hein:   : petit rôti:



Nan, mais ça n'est pas nouveau non plus.   :salut béarnais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle est restée trop longtemps sous la lampe à bronzer la modern_thing ? :affraid:   :mouais:




arf !!!!     

j'ai pas fait gaffe a la tete !!!


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2004)

Je corrige et je mets en page un rapport de recherche écrit à 6 mains...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :salut béarnais:



La légende du salut béarnais  Tout un programme


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La légende du salut béarnais  tout un programme


 Il soulève son béret et y'a des capres qui giclent ?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je corrige et je mets en page un rapport de recherche écrit à 6 mains...





je suppose que tu ne veux pas de 2 mains gauches supplementaires (les miennes) pour t'aider !!!     


.....et vu que tu aimes   ...... :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La légende du salut béarnais  Tout un programme


Ouais !


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

je me dis qu'il faudrait que je rentre chez moi.


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je me dis qu'il faudrait que je rentre chez moi.


 et moi que je devrais sortir un peu


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !



Toujours aussi prompt à te servir de la souris


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

moi je viesn de recevoir un mp

sa dit grosso modo:



> Et si tu passes par la , j'habite pas loin de chez Sylko...





bon faudrait deja savoir où habite sylko !!!


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viesn de recevoir un mp
> 
> sa dit grosso modo:
> 
> ...


 dans un champs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> dans un champs




attention, il faut pas enrager une vache

sa donne une vache folle !!!!


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

je regarde les restes du coucher de soleil


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viesn de recevoir un mp
> 
> sa dit grosso modo:
> 
> bon faudrait deja savoir où habite sylko !!!



Quelque chose vient de me revenir en mémoire :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je regarde les restes du coucher de soleil




t'habite où????

a l'est sa fait deja un moment que le soleil est parti se coucher !!


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attention, il faut pas enrager une vache
> 
> sa donne une vache folle !!!!


 restons politiquement corrects. On dit "une vache gay"


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viesn de recevoir un mp
> 
> sa dit grosso modo:
> 
> ...


 
Sur le côté gauche, ici-dessous.


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'habite où????
> 
> a l'est sa fait deja un moment que le soleil est parti se coucher !!


 les restes... il regarde les restes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Sur le côté gauche, ici-dessous.




heu !!!!!!   il fait pas un tantinet trop froid chez toi?

parce que là si je me decide a venir il me faudra:

2 pantalons
3 pulls
double doudunne
double ration de chaussetes, gants et bonnet !!


harfff !!! je sais pas si le coffre de ma titine peut emporter tout cela     :love:


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

Pas de problème, j'ai une peau d'ours... devant la cheminée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, j'ai une peau d'ours... devant la cheminée.



Ouf ! Ce n'est pas passé loin


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heu !!!!!!   il fait pas un tantinet trop froid chez toi?
> 
> parce que là si je me decide a venir il me faudra:
> 
> ...


 on s'en fout du froid  T'as vu comme c'est beau ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, j'ai une peau d'ours... devant la cheminée.




et pour tapis une peau de vache ??      :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon faudrait deja savoir où habite sylko !!!



Pas loin de chez WebO.


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour tapis une peau de vache ??      :love:


 nan, ça c'est le caractère


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fout du froid  T'as vu comme c'est beau ?



oui oui inconstentablement c'est tres beau mais.....
je suis de nature plus que frileuse !!!       :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui oui inconstentablement c'est tres beau mais.....
> je suis de nature plus que frileuse !!!       :love:



C'était quelle leçon de «comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP» là?    :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était quelle leçon de «comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP» là?    :love:


 ben ouais  encore une perche !    :love:


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour tapis une peau de vache ??     :love:


J'ai trouvé la solution, pour la peau devant ma cheminée.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était quelle leçon de «comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP» là?    :love:




pour une fois que on me parle de "voyages "
et pas de poker !!!!........      :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais  encore une perche !    :love:



Ça m'a donné faim... 








			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que on me parle de "voyages "
> et pas de poker !!!!........      :love:



To be continued...


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

Ne rêve pas trop, dans ton assiette, tu risques plutôt de trouver celles du lac Balaton.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ne rêve pas trop, dans ton assiette, tu risques plutôt de trouver celles du lac Balaton.



Dans ton assiette aussi, d'ici une vingtaine de minutes.


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la solution, pour la peau devant ma cheminée.


 Bassman, remets tes chlapettes !


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'a donné faim...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui bonne pèche


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui bonne pèche



Mackie si ton père te voyait.   en plus, c'est vrai le copain du pêcheur, il a les joues toutes roses.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

je passe a table   

bon appetit a tous !!!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2004)

Je vais me boire un café... serré.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

bonjour  :love:  :love:   




je viens de boir un café, 

et payé mon abonnement a macg  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (21 Octobre 2004)

la je tapote sur mon clavier en reniflant mon café tout chaud et en lisant que Robertav vient de payer son abonnement à MacG !!   un abonnement à MacG mais pourquoi faire je savais même pas qu'on pouvait s'abonner !!  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> l un abonnement à MacG mais pourquoi faire je savais même pas qu'on pouvait s'abonner !!  :rose:




que on me corrige si je me trompe: 

l'hebergement est pas gratuit , il y a des frais , donc il faut de sous sous


----------



## semac (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que on me corrige si je me trompe:
> 
> l'hebergement est pas gratuit , il y a des frais , donc il faut de sous sous



oups... je pensais qu'il sagissait de frais pour un abonnement à un club de rencontre MacG  :rose:


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

ben moi en tout cas je me sens pas très frais ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups... je pensais qu'il sagissait de frais pour un abonnement à un club de rencontre MacG  :rose:




non non    

par contre il y a un pack qui pourait eventuellement t'intereser



> Le pack Superstar de la semaine
> 
> 
> Le pack Superstar de la semaine
> Personne ne te remarque et tu ne veux plus de ton statut de fantôme ? Deviens en un clic une Superstar des forums en étant pendant une semaine entièrement repeint d'une couleur "flashy super à la mode". Immanquable.


----------



## piro (21 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben moi en tout cas je me sens pas très frais ce matin


 ca doit etre le syndrome de la casquette plombée


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben moi en tout cas je me sens pas très frais ce matin


ah ouais j'ai vu ton messafge a 5h sur ichat 
 

moi la je dépanne un mac qui s'éteind tout seul après un upgrade processeur


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2004)

[air tête jusque par terre]je m'apprête à aller repasser le linge :mouais: [/air tête jusque par terre]


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me boire un café... serré.


je t'accompagne


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

là je vais appliquer mes peintures de guerre et
je vais a la rencontre de fiston cheri     :love:  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Là je ne me prépare absolument pas à mon entretien de c't après-midi, j'y vais comme ça j'ai d'autres plans prioritaires mais c'est sympa de se vendre un peu...
> 
> Je vais utilisé des mots vachement porteurs comme *"capacités"* (large éventail de), des formules impactantes comme *"vision d'ensemble de la chaîne graphique"* (???), des trucs comme *"conscience professionnelle"* (hihihi !)...
> ...


 
*Bon courage pour cet entretien:love:*


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Là je ne me prépare absolument pas à mon entretien de c't après-midi, j'y vais comme ça j'ai d'autres plans prioritaires mais c'est sympa de se vendre un peu...
> 
> Je vais utilisé des mots vachement porteurs comme *"capacités"* (large éventail de), des formules impactantes comme *"vision d'ensemble de la chaîne graphique"* (???), des trucs comme *"conscience professionnelle"* (hihihi !)...
> ...



tu peux ajouter, au cas où on te demande tes principaux défauts: perséverant et perfectionniste..


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

La, je suis au boulot. J'envoie quelques mails en archivant des trucs. Rien de passionnant.
 :sleep: 
Sinon, j'ai réussi à me libérer pour l'AES parisienne de ce soir, c'est cool. Du coup, malgré une rupture hier soir (la deuxième en deux moi!!!), le moral est bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lapsus linguae...



Bien vu, du coup je ne corrige même pas, tellement c'est vrai!!!  
A croire que je deviens un peu schyzo


----------



## semac (21 Octobre 2004)

En ce moment je prépare un RDV que j'ai à 14h et auquel je n'ai pas, mais alors pas du tout envie d'aller !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

là il est l'heure de passer a table????

bon app a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (21 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment je savoure un petit café aprés un repas bien vite expedié


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je savoure un petit café aprés un repas bien vite expedié



attend piro je prend le mien et j'arrive    

la maison est bien calme, les enfants repartis a l'ecole    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

j'ai cherché partut , mais vraiment partout
meme avec la fonction recherche ça m'a rien donné

ben oui , la session *jardinage* n'est pas eté encore ouverte sur macg  :rose: 

et maintenant je vais faire quoi?   

comment m'expliquer les petits fleurs sur les tetes des jambes de mon basilic?

il a repris la couleur depuis le changement dans une vase en cristal
mais ......je savais pas moi que un basilic pouvait donner des fleurs !!!   


c'est grave docteur le jardinier?

personne ici est un ingenieur en plante culinaire?




merci meci merci......j'attend avec impatience vous reponses !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben moi en tout cas je me sens pas très frais ce matin



Fais toi sentir par quelqu'un d'autre     

:love:


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il a repris la couleur depuis le changement dans une vase en cristal
> mais ......je savais pas moi que un basilic pouvait donner des fleurs !!!
> 
> 
> ...



comme toutes bonnes plantes qui se respectent,  elle fait des fleurs, donc elle doit se trouver bien chez toi et dans le bon vase de cristal...


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> comme toutes bonnes plantes qui se respectent, elle fait des fleurs, donc elle doit se trouver bien chez toi et dans le bon vase de cristal...


  Ouf !!! 
  Macelene est là, pas besoin d'appeler Nicolas le Jardinier à la rescousse ! :rateau::love:
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle fait des fleurs......




serieusement, je dois faire quoi?
couper la tete?
laisser tranquillement que sa tombe tout seul?    :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> serieusement, je dois faire quoi?
> couper la tete?
> laisser tranquillement que sa tombe tout seul?    :love:  :love:



N'attend pas qu'elles tombent, il te suffit de les pincer avec les ongles. De cette façon, ton Basilic continuera de produire de belles feuilles...

Pense à préparer un Pesto :love: tu dois sûrement savoir faire, c'est idéal pour conserver du Basilic et en plus c'est Trop Bon :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> il te suffit de les pincer avec les ongles. .....
> Pense à préparer un Pesto :love: *tu dois sûrement savoir faire*,




je viens de trucider les tetes    

........pour le pesto on verra un'autre fois, oki???    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

Là je regrde mon nouveua statut


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> N'attend pas qu'elles tombent, il te suffit de les pincer avec les ongles. De cette façon, ton Basilic continuera de produire de belles feuilles...
> 
> Pense à préparer un Pesto :love: tu dois sûrement savoir faire, c'est idéal pour conserver du Basilic et en plus c'est Trop Bon :rose:



:love: *miam*  :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je regrde mon nouveua statut


 et tu te touches en même temps ?


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et tu te touches en même temps ?



comment fait-il ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Purée ! J'arrive pas à digérer mes frites du midi !    ... un comble !!!!!! :sick:  :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

la? Rien...


----------



## monoeil (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! J'arrive pas à digérer mes frites du midi !  ... un comble !!!!!! :sick: :sick:


Parce que tu t'y prends comme une patate


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! J'arrive pas à digérer mes frites du midi !    ... un comble !!!!!! :sick:  :sick:




j'ai la solution  

macher du *basilic* !!!!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et tu te touches en même temps ?


Crois-tu que j'ai besoin de prétextes pour me toucher ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :love: *miam*  :love:




tres interessant mais.......

je vais chercher où moi le *Basilic africain bleu ???????*     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la solution
> 
> macher du *basilic* !!!!!!!!!      :love:


Clair ! ça fait classe au boulot, un thebig la bouche débordante de feuilles


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu que j'ai besoin de prétextes pour me toucher ?



non il suffit de regarder les decolletes des petites etudiantes !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la solution
> macher du *basilic* !!!!!!!!!      :love:


   ... merci Robertav ! merci !!! ...    
ps : faut dire qu'au bureau, tout le monde a du basilic dans ses poches ou dans ses tiroirs !!!!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Clair ! ça fait classe au boulot, un thebig la bouche débordante de feuilles



c'est mieux que un gros cigare puant , non????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... merci Robertav ! merci !!! ...




demain ne sort pas sans ton basilic en poche  

regarde......





> BASILIC
> 
> Santé, régime
> Antiseptique, tonique, aromatique, antispasmodique, stomachique, carminative
> ...





elle est pas belle la vie ????      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

... combat les gaz intestinaux et ballonnements ...    
 ...et dire que je n'ai pas de basilic sous la main !!!   
J'ai bien un petit pot de persil sur le coin de mon bureau (pour les omelettes quand je bosse un peu tard) et un peu d'herbe variée et quelconque ( :rateau: ) en cas de coup dur, mais du basilic ... non !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et dire que je n'ai pas de basilic sous la main !!!




regarde bien.....









maintenaint  branche ton imprimante........



..........envoie un fax a ta secretaire pour qu'elle aille l'acheter ,
elle est en train de lire vogue et se laquer les ongles , alors  .........



........appele le coursier  pour ammener  10 euros  a ta secretaire,
on le sais , depuis que tu as pas remboursé le dernier cadeaux qu'elle a acheté pour  ta deniere maitresse elle maintenaint se mefie a sortir l'agent de sa poche   ..... 



.......si la secretaire est pas trop blonde, elle trouvera facilment le basilic et la route du retour au bureau.......


.......a toi la belle vie en machoillant de tres belles feuilles de basilic !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> r
> ........appele le coursier  pour ammener  10 euros  a ta secretaire,
> on le sais , depuis que tu as pas remboursé le dernier cadeaux qu'elle a acheté pour  ta deniere maitresse elle maintenaint se mefie a sortir l'agent de sa poche   .....


Arrrffffffffff !!!!!!!     ... mon assistante est une amie de ma femme !!!  
En fait, ma femme a insisté pour que je l'engage il y a plus de 20 ans ... par sécurité sans doute !  
Alors, d'une part, j'ai pas intérêt à "mettre un pied de travers", et d'autrepart, comme j'ai rien à me reprocher, je suis peinard ! :rateau: 
Quant aux "maitresses" ... j'estime que la vie est déjà assez compliquée comme ça, sans chercher des problèmes supplémentaires !!!! :rateau:


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

*"Comment faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ... "* 

sur ce bonne fin de journée, fait un ciel bleu incroyable, une température divine 

à part ça tout va bien :style:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint je veux *m'excuser*  avec la personne qui m'as contacté sur ichat a 16h11 mais j'etais pas là......
a mon retour pas moyen de repondre , mon ichat etait bloqué


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2004)

Ce n'était pas moi. Je bosse.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

maintenaint ma galere recommence  :rose:  :rose: 

encore une dictée , marre de marre     


je vais vous explique pourquoi je deteste cela  
pourquoi a chaque fois je me fais des seances d'orthophonie......


les dictée sont simple style : le tu me re .....

le probleme c'est que avec mon accent 
 le "tu" devient "tout"
le "re" devien "ré'
le "me " devient "mé"


alors a chaque fois pour pouvoir le prononcer correctement je dois me formuler une phrase , la murmurrer et accentuer le mot que fiston doit ecrire 

dans le style : 

demain *tu* vas jouer


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a mon retour pas moyen de repondre , mon ichat etait bloqué


Il faut lui chanter une chanson pour le débloquer.

_Oooh !
ichat, ichat, écoute-moi
ichat, ichat, t'en vas pas
ichat, ichat, regarde-moi
ichat, ichat, reponds-moi_

(c'est le refrain)


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2004)

:d  :d


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mot que fuston doit ecrire


ton lit va à l'école ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

les devoirs sont fini
la chanson apprise sans faute

maintenaint on fait quoi?????      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ton lit va à l'école ?





pfffffff     :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lui chanter une chanson pour le débloquer.
> 
> _Oooh !
> ichat, ichat, écoute-moi
> ...



Sur l'air de "feel me, hear me, touch me" des Who


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'air de "feel me, hear me, touch me" des Who


  
Connais pas.
Je pensais plutôt à autre chose...
Mais tu connais ptet pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas.
> Je pensais plutôt à autre chose...
> Mais tu connais ptet pas



C'est dans Tommy, c'est top


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je vous dis aurevoir !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Je danse.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Octobre 2004)

Je me dis que je mangerais bien un "pain aux raisins" !  

:hosto: :hosto:


----------



## anntraxh (21 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas.
> Je pensais plutôt à autre chose...
> Mais tu connais ptet pas



moi je crois que je sais ... un TRES vieux truc de Michel Fugain, "Oh soleil !" non ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> moi je crois que je sais ... un TRES vieux truc de Michel Fugain, "Oh soleil !" non ???



C'est pas Jennifer, ça? :affraid:


----------



## anntraxh (21 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Jennifer, ça? :affraid:



c'est qui, celle là ???


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2004)

Là ménan je tombe sur un vieux post de Nexka et je me demande où elle se cache


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2004)

je cherche le coudboul, et c'est un long chemin


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2004)

Là je regarde ma lampe à lave faire des bulles de cire... :love: c bien tripant ce truc


----------



## Lio70 (21 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde ma lampe à lave faire des bulles de cire... :love: c bien tripant ce truc


Tu peux poster une ch'tite photo pour faire partager l'extase? 

Quant à moi, je mange un cassoulet W. Saurin. Pas mauvais. Pour compenser la nourriture en boîte, je bois aussi un petit Bordeaux. Quand j'ai fini je vous retrouve sur le Toubarvert. Je serai sage, promis!


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2004)

Les enfants sont couchés.

 Juste de la musique, un café et autres plaisirs du soir.
 Et en plus demain c'est vendredi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

moi je viens de rentrer

pas moyen de manger , il y a du monde

mais cela m'empeche pas de boire un limoncello !!! :love:  :love: 




ps: si j'ecris de pire en pire ou de chose bizarre 
vous comprenez que c'est pas de ma faute !!!


----------



## ginette107 (21 Octobre 2004)

Je vais me preparer à manger, je n'ai pas trop d'idée   
un truc vite fait je pense, je suis seule ce soir et ça ne  me motive pas pour faire un bon petit plat

 Sinon pour répondre à la question qu'est ce que je fais: "Je raconte ma vie, je crois:rateau:"


----------



## joanes (21 Octobre 2004)

Ecrasé dans mon canapé je savoure le travail accomplit et regarde un vieux Xfile.


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2004)

Je plonge sous la couette.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je plonge sous la couette.



J'arrive...

Ah... m... me suis trompé de sujet...   

Sinon, là je m'arrache les cheveux sur un Dell à savoir comment on fait des oe ligaturés, des copies d'écrans sur Windows, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

bon là les invités ne sont pas encore parti

d'un coup donc j'ai toujours pas mangé et
le second verre de limoncello a eté fatale      

je vais arreter pour ce soir 
je vous souhaite une tres bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 






ps : mais attention, je lis quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, là je m'arrache les cheveux sur un Dell à savoir comment on fait des oe ligaturés, des copies d'écrans sur Windows, etc.




tu veux que je demande a un pciste?

il y n' a quelques uns autore de moi, je peux demander !!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: si j'ecris de pire en pire ou de chose bizarre
> vous comprenez que c'est pas de ma faute !!!



Tu vas quand même pas blamer le limoncello c'est trop facile !!!
Ou alors t'en bois souvent  :rateau:   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce qui m'ennuie c'est qu'ils ont apparemment beaucoup appréciés ma prestation._
> 
> :mouais:


merde... je t'avais pourtant dis de faire ce coup là que dans un bar gay quand t'as envie d'une biere gratuite


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je demande a un pciste?
> 
> il y n' a quelques uns autore de moi, je peux demander !!



Non, c'est ok, merci...  J'ai une équipe technique du service informatique au complet qui est sur le coup...


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive...
> 
> Ah... m... me suis trompé de sujet...
> 
> Sinon, là je m'arrache les cheveux sur un Dell à savoir comment on fait des oe ligaturés, des copies d'écrans sur Windows, etc.



Moi, j'eux t'aider si tu veux! Je sais comment on fait!  

Autrement, moi, là, je bois un sirop de menthe pour me désaltérer, après avoir joué au volley. Ensuite, une bonne douche et au dodo! :sleep: 

Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Que diable ferais-je _d'une bière gratuite_ dans un bar gay ???
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...


Non juste la mettre dans le calbute de ton voisin en courant vers la sortie, avec la foi


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2004)

Là je zone sur le toubar, comme d'hab quoi...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2004)

Tu veux pas plutôt dire les foies SM :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2004)

j'aime pas lire les posts de roberto, a chaque fois ma cendre tombe entre le u le c et le l


----------



## chagregel (21 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je zone sur le toubar, comme d'hab quoi...



Et sur les forums de...


----------



## loudjena (21 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, là je m'arrache les cheveux sur un Dell à savoir comment on fait des oe ligaturés, des copies d'écrans sur Windows, etc.



Génial, tu vas enfin pouvoir t'inscrire sur un forum de window's users et poser plein de questions de superNioub ! Quel pied !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Génial, tu vas enfin pouvoir t'inscrire sur un forum de window's users et poser plein de questions de superNioub ! Quel pied !



J'avais déjà cette idée en tête: aller faire le super nioub sur PrésencePC... Ouah le pied...    

Vont pas s'en remettre.


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mes collègues sont par contre super-stressés par l'absence de boulot !
> :mouais:
> 
> :casse:




Tu pourrais leur faire un topo sur tes entretiens d'embauches...  
ça pimentrait peut-être tes journées  :rateau:  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

J'écoute le bruit du monde auquel je participe.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: :bebe:
> Moi là en fait je vais vous dire j'ai l'impression d'être *à la crèche* : _je m'amuse avec mes jouets d'éveil, c'est chauffé, je peux boire des trucs, personne m'embête..._
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol Roberto, moi cela dit, je ne demande qu'à travailler aussi, tellement j'en ai assez de rester à rien faire... Je ne commence que le premier novembre, j'ai hâte   :love:

Sinon, là je déguste mon kawa matinal tranquillou, comme d'hab


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

bonjour     :love: 

là j'essaie de me reveiller et arreter de m'etirer 
si je continue je vais me casserquelques chose....



pendant ce message on me sonne a la porte: la gendarmerie   



on vient de me demander où elle est la voiture de l'homme
une voiture qu'il ne possede plus depuis 14 ans

quelle tuille va encore nous tomber sur la tete ?????


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

Là ménant ils ont décidé de faire des travaux devant ma fenêtre


----------



## monoeil (22 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive...
> 
> Ah... m... me suis trompé de sujet...
> 
> Sinon, là je m'arrache les cheveux sur un Dell à savoir comment on fait des oe ligaturés....


 
alt avec 0156 (0140 en CAPS)
Cela dit tellement de gens les laissent détachés...

Moi je réponds à une question sans importance, ça se voit là?


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> alt avec 0156 (0140 en CAPS)


Ahhh la poésie de windows et son clavier pourri...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> :casse:
> Hé bé Roberta, Mac ou voiture, tu ne parais jamais sûre ni _d'où ça vient ni ce que c'est devenu_ !
> 
> :affraid:



mais c'est pas ma faute !!!      

surement que sa (ex) femme n'a pas fait le necessaire
c'esta dire donner a la prefecture la cession....

je pensait avor tout reglé depuis:
clouturer les comptes comunes et bloquer les cheques
payer toutes les dettes qu"elle avait mis au nom de mon homme
reglé les impots  qu'elle a jamais declaré (elle dit avoir oublier ....pendant 6 ans elle n'a jamais envoyé les declarations!!!!)


mais qu'elle idée de m'etre remarié a un divorcée !!!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> alt avec 0156 (0140 en CAPS)
> Cela dit tellement de gens les laissent détachés...
> 
> Moi je réponds à une question sans importance, ça se voit là?



Ouais, je dois être gogol, mais ça marche pas... :casse:  Je vais faire comme les autres gens: ne plus ligaturer sur PC...    




			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh la poésie de windows et son clavier pourri...



Tu l'as dit.  

Sinon, je suis zen...


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire comme les autres gens: ne plus ligaturer sur PC...


 
Te *ligaturer le PC* ???
 
 :mouais: 
_Ça fait mal ?_
 :casse: 
 :hein: 
Ah non j'avais mal lu  :rateau: 
 :rose: 
 
    

[mode Roberto off]


----------



## monoeil (22 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je dois être gogol, mais ça marche pas... :casse:  Je vais faire comme les autres gens: ne plus ligaturer sur PC...


Tu as raison, quand on n'est pas attaché à ce matériel, mieux vaut s'en balancer 

Cela dit, dans programmes > accessoires > outils système, se trouve l'appli "table de caractères" pour t'aider.

Maintenant stop, tout ça c'est quand même hors sujet (autre monde)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es *vachement sympa avec ton homme*





tu crois que j'ai le choix ?     

l'homme a une allergie profonde a tous ce qui touche la paperasse
donc a moi de faire le necessaire .....


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je mets très rarement un :smaïlé: dans une phrase ou en bout de ligne !_
> ça modifie l'interlignage !



Moooosieur est tatillon !! ou peut être monomaniaque :mouais:


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y marche pas bien, ton *[mode_Roberto]* !
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...



  
ça va les chevilles...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, quand on n'est pas attaché à ce matériel, mieux vaut s'en balancer
> 
> Cela dit, dans programmes > accessoires > outils système, se trouve l'appli "table de caractères" pour t'aider.
> 
> Maintenant stop, tout ça c'est quand même hors sujet (autre monde)



Ok, on est hors sujet...  Mais maintenant vous saurez si je suis sur MacG depuis un PC (oe) ou depuis un Mac (½)... ...

:love:


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Octobre 2004)

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée à tou(te)s


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite une bonne journée à tou(te)s




moi j'en prend une     


merciiiiiiiii :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:
> *Là chuis en haut du toboggan avec mon doudou !*
> :bebe:
> :love:
> :love:



et moi je me prends la tête sur des dossiers de m... avec des p... de clients de m...  

Pardon :rose: mais alors WwwwwwWWWWaaaaahoouuuuuuuuu ça fait un bien fou !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Là je porte une lampe frontale spéléo pour retouver un dossier dans les profondeurs du merdier posé sur mon bureau. Je suis le seul ici à être aussi bordélique ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là je porte une lampe frontale spéléo pour retouver un dossier dans les profondeurs du merdier posé sur mon bureau. Je suis le seul ici à être aussi bordélique ?




un coup de main???   

donne moi l'adresse , j'appelle mon helico immediatement      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un coup de main???
> 
> donne moi l'adresse , j'appelle mon helico immediatement    :love:


là il me faudrait surtout un truc genre une peleteuse ou un bulldozer pour déblayer la m.... autour.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là il me faudrait surtout un truc genre une peleteuse ou un bulldozer pour déblayer la m.... autour.




mais non !!!    

quelques classeurs, une etagere et a toi un bel rangement !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non !!!
> 
> quelques classeurs, une etagere et a toi un bel rangement !!! :love: :love: :love:


une secrétaire qui fait tout ça c pas mieux ?    mon rêve......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> une secrétaire qui fait tout ça c pas mieux ?    mon rêve......



la normandie je connais pas mais les vache je les aime bien ...en nounours     

si je passe dans le coin je t'appelle , moi je range et toi tu fera quoi?
j'espere bien que tu sais au moins faire un bon café !!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la normandie je connais pas mais les vache je les aime bien ...en nounours
> 
> si je passe dans le coin je t'appelle , moi je range et toi tu fera quoi?
> j'espere bien que tu sais au moins faire un bon café !!   :love: :love: :love:


pour le bon café y a "grand mère". 

Pendant que tu ranges je fais une petite sieste : c'est ça quand on est un vrai boss, il faut savoir se réserver du temps pour réfléchir.   Tu passes quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes quand ?




je jours que tu embauches une secretaire a 3000 euros par mois       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je jours que tu embauches une secretaire a 3000 euros par mois    :love:


ce jour là c'est moi qui devient secrétaire.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce jour là c'est moi qui devient secrétaire.




ben bon .......alors moi je continue de pointer a l'anpe    :rose:    :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben bon .......alors moi je continue de pointer a l'anpe    :rose:    :love:


 ici c'est le bar


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment je tapotes sur mon ordi assis tranquilement dans mon canapé... c'est bien le WIFI    :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:
> *Là chuis en haut du toboggan avec mon doudou !*
> :bebe:
> :love:
> :love:


 cool un tobogan wifi


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens de mettre mon blog à jour


----------



## goonie (22 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de mettre mon blog à jour


Et on peut avoir le lien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:
> *Là chuis en haut du toboggan avec mon doudou !*
> :bebe:
> :love:
> :love:




et la trottinette tu l'a essayé????

pour ma part moi j'essaie plus
j'ai bien faillit avoir une jambe dans le platre !!!     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut avoir le lien


 Sûre 

--> http://modernthing.skynetblogs.be <-- :style:


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

là, maintenant, je dois travailler sur une mise en scène (maquette, boite noire) en partant du mot "métamorphose" donc si vous avez une idée de scènographie, toutes les idées sont les bienvenues


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je tapotes sur mon ordi assis tranquilement dans mon canapé... c'est bien le WIFI  :love:


attention si tu as le portable sur les genoux, ça peu faire chauffer les roubignoles : le wi-fi c'est bien mais ça rend stérile


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

bon, .......on fait quoi là???   

parce que maintenant je suis en train de m'ennuyer !! :rose:    :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, .......on fait quoi là???
> 
> parce que maintenant je suis en train de m'ennuyer !! :rose:    :love:



essaye le sujet que j'ai donné juste au dessus, tu vas voir que tu vas bcp moins t'ennuyer !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> essaye le sujet que j'ai donné juste au dessus, tu vas voir que tu vas bcp moins t'ennuyer !!!



non merci .......si je tiens vraiment a m'ennuyer a mourir , autant aller
repasser les fringues deja repassé


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

là, je regarde les photos de lamini AES d'hier


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non merci .......si je tiens vraiment a m'ennuyer a mourir , autant aller
> repasser les fringues deja repassé



héhéhé... je comprends que ce sujet est plutot prise de tête par rapport au repassage de vêtement déjà repassé lol


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

j'ai soif, je bois du courmayeur     :love:


----------



## monoeil (22 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant, je dois travailler sur une mise en scène (maquette, boite noire) en partant du mot "métamorphose" donc si vous avez une idée de scènographie, toutes les idées sont les bienvenues


je mets ma morphose
tu mets ta morphose
...


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

je vais me casser il fait beau dehors, ça serait dommage de flooder


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> je mets ma morphose
> tu mets ta morphose
> ...



je vais la noté dans mon carnet celle là, elle déchire !!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vais me casser il fait beau dehors, ça serait dommage de flooder



bah moi je vais rester flooder, ici le temps c'est couvert !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Octobre 2004)

Je sors de la douche ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sors de la douche ...  :love:




et tu met que slip????

celui rayé rouge ou
le tacheté panthere????


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu met que slip????
> 
> celui rayé rouge ou
> le taché panthere????



vaudrait mieux dire tacheté tant qu'à faire.
Parce que lui parler de son slip taché...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Octobre 2004)

A croire que t'as visité mes tiroirs toi ... Mais si tu veux tout savoir c'est le string tacheté panthère


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> vaudrait mieux dire tacheté tant qu'à faire.
> Parce que lui parler de son slip taché...




voila corrigé, j'ai rajouté le té !!!!      :love:


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

je ne cesse de m'extasier de mon Airport Express  :love: c'est vraiment génial


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je ne cesse de m'extasier de mon Airport Express  :love: c'est vraiment génial



parfait 


repond moi oui ou non stp , pas de details , on est au bar 

est que la vitesse internet est moins elevé avec airport ?


merci


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

non ça fonce !!!
c'est génial, pas de ralentissment, pourtant ma borne est dans la chambre et moi dans le salon un couloir nous séparent avec des murs de 35 cm, car maison ancienne et ça passe super bien !!!


----------



## goonie (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait
> 
> 
> repond moi oui ou non stp , pas de details , on est au bar
> ...


Bonsoir,
je me permets de répondre, ton surf ne baisse pas du tout avec Airport express   
Même si tu écoutes Itunes sur la chaîne en même temps   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

bonjour  :love:  :love:  :love: 

maintenat je vais chercher fiston dans la salle de bain qui
accessoirement devient piscine a chaque fois quil y met pieds    

ensuite a moi la joie un petit coup de tondeuse :mouais: 
un sechage tes rapide et .......

une ballade shopping a Bâle     


je vous ramene du chocolats?    :love:  :love:  :love: 

bon aprem a tous


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous ramene du chocolats?    :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> bon aprem a tous



Tu nous ramènes quelques Laeckerli?  :love: 

Sinon, là, je me préparte à filer à l'AES Lausanne


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous ramènes quelques Laeckerli?  :love:
> 
> Sinon, là, je me préparte à filer à l'AES Lausanne




le choco pour un'autre fois
du monde a la maison, ils n'ont pas l'air de vouloir decoller ....grrrrrrr


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le choco pour un'autre fois
> du monde a la maison, ils n'ont pas l'air de vouloir decoller ....grrrrrrr


c'est pas des avions tu sais


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas des avions tu sais



non t'as raison, pas des avion
juste de super glues insopportables !!  


ps: je ne leur proposé plus  a boire depuis 1h et pourtant.......
il leur faut un carton d'invit pour partir ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non t'as raison, pas des avion
> juste de super glues insopportables !!
> 
> 
> ...


pisses-leur a la raie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pisses-leur a la raie




sans aller a etre desagreable je crois que je vais bricoler quelque chose pour faire  planter leur portables pendant un bon moment....

je suis en train de voir ce que je pourrait leur faire comme petite "blague"


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2004)

la, je me fais chier grave. Quel weekend de merde...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans aller a etre desagreable je crois que je vais bricoler quelque chose pour faire  planter leur portables pendant un bon moment....
> 
> je suis en train de voir ce que je pourrait leur faire comme petite "blague"


Fais comme un de mes potes, tu renverse de l a biere dessus et tu seche au seche cheveu


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> la, je me fais chier grave. Quel weekend de merde...


Nuance : tu nous fais chier sur iChat


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

bonne idée   

je vais preparer un bon café bien sucré !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nuance : tu nous fais chier sur iChat



c'est ce que je disais...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je viens d'apprendre une tres "bonne" nouvelle  :mouais: 

copine bien aimé vient deposer ses gamins pour la nuit

elle va faire la fete et moi je garde les enfants    



voila , un merveilleux samedi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Je vais manger au resto


----------



## pixelemon (23 Octobre 2004)

je me fais un reste de raclette + riz + charcuterie... et ma chérie me pique les meilleures bouchées !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Octobre 2004)

Je file au concert de Ray Barretto au docks à Marseille...    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

ambiance a envier chez moi 

- fifille dans sa chambre , musique a fond
- 3 diables (4 ans et 6 ans) s'etrippent devant mario golf
- homme qui hurle contre pc qui veut pas graver sa video



moi , ici , qui essaye de pas voir et pas entendre  :
marre de faire le gendarme  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ambiance a envier chez moi
> 
> - fifille dans sa chambre , musique a fond
> - 3 diables (4 ans et 6 ans) s'etrippent devant mario golf
> ...


 en gros c'est toujours la mmême chose.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en gros c'est toujours la mmême chose.



ha non, ce soir il y a plus des gamins hurlant    

entre temp fifille a coupé sa musique (elle est dans la sdb , 2 h de tranquillité  )
et la mes   oreilles entendent en boucle un morceau de rondo veneziano sur le  film monté par l'homme  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha non, ce soir il y a plus des gamins hurlant
> 
> entre temp fifille a coupé sa musique (elle est dans la sdb , 2 h de tranquillité  )
> et la mes   oreilles entendent en boucle un morceau de rondo veneziano sur le  film monté par l'homme  :love:  :love:


 Aie.

esperont qu'il fera mieux


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

j'essaie de me faire livrer une pizzas, mais visiblement ils sont débordement !!   :sleep:


----------



## iFRS (23 Octobre 2004)

je me ferais bien une tartine de Nutella mais j'ai pas le bras assez long


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

moi aussi, mais ma femme a fini le pot cet après midi


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, mais ma femme a fini le pot cet après midi


putain t'as été drôle dans "coups de boule" ! si si


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain t'as été drôle dans "coups de boule" ! si si



arrête c'était rien !! 

 :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Octobre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> je me ferais bien une tartine de Nutella mais j'ai pas le bras assez long


Je me ferais bien un pot de nutella, mais j'en ai plus


----------



## semac (24 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je me ferais bien un pot de nutella, mais j'en ai plus


toi aussi, c'est ta femme


----------



## semac (24 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je me ferais bien un pot de nutella, mais j'en ai plus


toi aussi, c'est ta femme


----------



## Gabi (24 Octobre 2004)

Je ramasse mes yeux.

Aprés 2674 heures passées sur mon nouvel imac en 2 jours, mes yeux ont tellement rétreci que mes cavités occulaires ne les retiennent plus : je passe donc mon temps à les ramasser et à les remettre en place.
Tombés sur la moquette, il ont ramassé plein de poussiére : du coup, ça m'irrite pas mal ; je vais mettre un peu de synthol ou d'alcool à brûler, ça me fera sûrement du bien.


----------



## semac (24 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je ramasse mes yeux.
> 
> Aprés 2674 heures passées sur mon nouvel imac en 2 jours,


sur quelle planète les jours font 1337 heures


----------



## Gabi (24 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> sur quelle planète les jours font 1337 heures



Xyplo II


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de finir avec le concours de mon ami BackCat le compte rendu de réunion de notre association, je l'ai mis en ligne et rendu public alors je flane un peu sur le net avant d'aller retrouver mon lit et sa couette douillette


----------



## semac (24 Octobre 2004)

et bien j'ai eu, pour une fois, une nuit beaucoup plus calme que celle de Roberto, mais je tente de me réveiller après une douche trop chaude, qui me fait plein de marques rouges sur la figure  le but étant de faire bonne figure devant ma "plantureuse" boulangère :rateau: du moins de ne pas l'affrayer !!  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (24 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Là maintenant* je tente de rassembler des restes obscurs de charité chrétienne issus de mon catéchisme pré-adolescent pour avoir une attitude _ouverte mesurée compréhensive et miséricordieuse_ envers les poivrots de 15 ans qui sont en train de gueuler sous nos fenêtres et qui ont irrémédiablement réveillé mon bébé à *5h26* ce dimanche matin.
> 
> _Je tente d'essayer, plutôt._


Tu sais en quoi consiste ma charité chrétienne dans ces cas-là? J'appelle les flics et je peux dire que la semaine d'après, les poivrots de 15 ans sont vachement plus calmes quand ils passent sous mes fenetres.


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2004)

Roberto, faut toujours avoir une enclume dans son appart, les tits cons font pas chier longtemps avec une enclume sur la gueule 

En plus depuis mon 12eme c'est un vrai bonheur de la regarder descendre et éclater la tronche d'un petit en bas


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2004)

Un ballon de baudruche rempli d'eau lancé du 12e, ça le fait bien aussi


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2004)

Roh faut que tu viennes a la maison guytan qu'on se fende la gueule


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2004)

Et puis qu'on s'emboite comme des petites cuilleres...


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2004)

Sympa comme expression, je connaissais pas !
Sinon, le ballon peut être rempli avec de l'eau colorée de mercurochrome, pour une attaque plus offensive


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2004)

Oui, je l'aime bien aussi cette expression..


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2004)

Là j'arrive au boulot  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

bonne dimanche a tous     

SM tu travaille meme le dimanche ?   :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> SM tu travaille meme le dimanche ?   :love:  :love:


Oui mais ca va mieux que le post-doc qui a passé ca nuit au labo, il a une de ces tete, vais lui faire un café tiens


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2004)

Roh quel mere theresa ce SM   

Nota : le costume te va pas du tout


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2004)

Là, je vais aller mangé un bon gros faux filets avec des bonnes patates !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais aller mangé un bon gros faux filets avec des bonnes patates !!!!!!      :love:


Du tofu ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Du tofu ?



Nan, pas vraiment, plutot plein de sang...


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

là je m'enerve contre les elements qui sont contre moi.


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

oh, un ibook volant.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais aller mangé un bon gros faux filets avec des bonnes patates !!!!!!      :love:



MANGER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Putain c'est chiant... Sans rire...


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> MANGER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Putain c'est chiant... Sans rire...



Tout ààà fait surtout quand on mange que de la merde... Mais là j'ai enfin bien mangé !!!!!!


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> MANGER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Putain c'est chiant... Sans rire...


 moi c'est quand je rigole que j'en fous partout.
mùais bon chacun sa methode


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est quand je rigole que j'en fous partout.
> mùais bon chacun sa methode



ça dépend ce que tu manges aussi... Le pire c'est les BN  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Octobre 2004)

Là je me prépare à retourner sur Liège... 

Ce soir, descente dans le carré :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

hé bé moen j'bulle avec : Brassens, G. Allwright, Salvador, Nino Ferrer, Gainsbourg, et Julie la rousse :love:
m'en aller finir d'buller sous l'soleil parcekeu Y'a du soleil :love: avec : les Negresses Vertes aussi, hihihi


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy : _la sensualité à fleur de peau._



Et pourtant c'est vrai !!  :rateau:   
Faut le voir la cajoler la côte de boeuf pour comprendre et apprécier. :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2004)

là, je vais changer d'activité, je vais aller sur la playa voir les grosses vagues !!!!!!     
@toud :love:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2004)

Heureusement que tu fais pas du kite !
Y'en a un qu'est passé au dessus de la route pour s'encastrer dans un bow-window (véranda) à 100 mètres de mon taf ! Ca ira quand-même comme avant pour lui dans un mois ou deux
C'est triste, mais je suis un bel enculé et ça me fait rire aux éclats, ce genre de trucs


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

en fait j'allais faire une recherche sur un forum technique et je me suis egaré


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

moi je viens de finir l'instal des favoris de fiston sur son pc

*poildep* ton site n'a pas eté oublié   :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de finir l'instal des favoris de fiston sur son pc
> 
> *poildep* ton site n'a pas eté oublié   :love:


 merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> merci




la question etait 

-  soit je lui met ton site et  une paix agreable s'installe a la maison

-  soit ne je lui installe pas ton site et alors........je  l'envoie en vacance chez toi !!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la question etait
> 
> -  soit je lui met ton site et  une paix agreable s'installe a la maison
> 
> -  soit ne je lui installe pas ton site et alors........je  l'envoie en vacance chez toi !!!



La deuxième solution, la deuxième solution !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La deuxième solution, la deuxième solution !!!




pas de prob, je te l'envoie 10 jours, 
sa tombe bien, là il est en vacance !!!


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



a la fillette anglaise grande guele  , pas a toi !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a la fillette anglaise grande guele  , pas a toi !!!!



Si si faut l'envoyer à poildep  

et je suis plus une fillette ... regarde bien j'ai de la barbe !!!


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 t'inquietes, il est moins bavard que sa mère


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'inquietes, il est moins bavard que sa mère


 en effet, ça semble difficile de l'être plus  Ceci dit, je me méfie


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2004)

inconnu(e) flooode jusqu'à 18h puis  ira rejoindre des personnes connues


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Octobre 2004)

Là je me motive pour descende dans le carré  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (24 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me motive pour descende dans le carré  :love:


Je crois en effet que la descente sera bonne


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

le carré le dimanche soir... :mouais:


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le carré le dimanche soir... :mouais:


 C'est un truc belge?


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc belge?


 Liègeois, plus précisément.


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Liègeois, plus précisément.


 Café? 
 Oui, je sais un peu facile... 

 Bon week-end?


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

le carré c'est  ça  En ce qui me concerne, ça ne m'amuse pas des masses...   J'ai des tas de plans bien plus sympas :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des tas de plans bien plus sympas :love:



  From Paris a big kisssss  for all  :love:

 desde Paris  un abrazo fuerte  :love:


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

J'ai la tête qui tourne.

 Trop de manège sûrement.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2004)

J'ai les oreilles qui sifflent ...


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les oreilles qui sifflent ...


 Moi aussi...


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

pas de ma faute :siffle


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...



Si je suis pas le seul ça va alors ...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas de ma faute :siffle



Je laisserai à d'autres le soin de répondre ...


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je laisserai à d'autres le soin de répondre ...


 A moi?


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je laisserai à d'autres le soin de répondre ...


D'ac ! Je répond !!   En fait c'est à cause du train  ou du téléphone...  [SIZE=minuscule]ou du facteur ?[/SIZE]

Parfois ma signature me sauve   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A moi?



Si tu veux ...


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux ...


  Pas assez rapide 
  T'as compris, toi? Les explications de Poildep? 



  Au fait, j'avais pas vu ton smiley.
  Qui l'a fait celui ci?
  On s'y perd un peu parfois.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez rapide
> T'as compris, toi? Les explications de Poildep?
> 
> 
> ...




Oui j'ai compris ... en fait dans le TER on a eu la même réponse au post de sieur Poildep ...  

Pour le smiley c'est le sieur sus-nommé qui en est l'auteur ...  

Tu te perds pas trop ça va


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Parfois ma signature me sauve   :love:



ah ?
le moonwalk sauve ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2004)

De retour au boulot.


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Ah ben j'ai failli oublier de dire bonjour dans ce thread :mouais:

Oublie réparé


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

tout pareil


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

bonjour      :love: 

là je me gave d'aspirine


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Idem.


Consonne


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Je laisse la main


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse la main




peut pas ; ma main est occupé


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux.
> 
> Cinq lettres : *Flood.*



6 lettres : *flodor*. :sleep:


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

6 points pour Nato Kino.
Roberto, consonne ou voyelle...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut pas ; ma main est occupé


Oui ben lache bassou


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben lache bassou


Rooooooo la chance


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)




----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi là je * transgresse un ordre *
> 
> quelq'un dont je ne citera pas le nom
> (mais facile a reconnaitre) m'a envoyé ce mot avec le coup boul



Des noms, des noms, des noms...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Des noms, des noms, des noms...




fais pas semblant de rien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Là mon Boss vient de revenir d'un voyage professionnel en Chine et m'offre un tampon de jade à mon nom (traduit en chinois). L'encre rouge laisse la marque indélibile de mon nom sur une feuille vierge blanche : rien à dire sinon que la délicatesse me touche (celle de mon boss et celle des coutumes de ce pays : même s'il s'agit plus de folklore que de moeurs encore d'actualité).


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais pas semblant de rien !!!


Mouarff... non moi je t'ai mis la main aux fesses mais je t'ai rien dit


----------



## Franswa (25 Octobre 2004)

je vais pas tarder à aller manger, j'ai la dalle !!!!!!  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

toutes ces tranches de vie passionantes, ça me laisse coi.
quoi ?
koi


----------



## root (25 Octobre 2004)

Je le les news en attendant un versement qui me permettra de payer mon futur iBook


----------



## Franswa (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> toutes ces tranches de vie passionantes, ça me laisse coi.
> quoi ?
> koi



toutes ces tranches de vie passionantes, ça me laisse con.
quon ?
kon


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment je digère mon repas de midi
en ecoutant un peu de musique 
 :love:  :love: 

c est bon comme période en ce moment c est calme au boulot


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

T'as de la chance !! Nous ici on en voit pas le bout !!
et je t'avouerai que j'aimerai bien que ça se calme un peu !!
mais bon le week-end prochain fait 3 jours ne l'oubliez pas   :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

je viens de trouver une nouille dans mon café


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouver une nouille dans mon café


houla 
je pense qu il faudrais que tu songes a vider ton evier de toute la vaiselle qui s accumule


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

les nouilles mutantes commencent a attaquer ta tasse de café


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Je viens d'apprendre en allant livrer mon dernier boulot à mon principal client qu'un collectionneur d'affiches désirait me rencontrer...    :mouais:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

j'entame l'apres midi nettement moins chargée que prevue... Une petite sieste ???


----------



## Spyro (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouver une nouille dans mon café


T'es sûr que c'est pas juste un reflet ?


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouver une nouille dans mon café


 
La contrepeterie donne quoi ?   J'dis ça parce que je ne connais pas le nafé....


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais des affiches, ou tu les collectionnes ?


 

Il les livre simplement....


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais des affiches, ou tu les collectionnes ?



Je ne _fais_ pas, je *crée*, n'en déplaise à SonnyBoy.  :hein:


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Octobre 2004)

Créateur de livraison ?


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'est pas juste un reflet ?




PTDR !!!


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'est pas juste un reflet ?


  
cesse de regarder dans ma tasse !


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Créateur de livraison ?


Mais bon dieu qu'il est con


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon dieu qu'il est con



je trouve qu'il fait très _ couleur locale _ moi.


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oups pardon !*
> 
> :love:



Nan on peut pas voir, j'ai pas encore l'adresse du musée.  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nan on peut pas voir, j'ai pas encore l'adresse du musée.  :mouais:



_Et là je me dis que moi aussi je fais très couleur locale..._  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

mais....mais...mais.... tu floodes !


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mais....mais...mais.... tu floodes !



et c'est maintenant que tu le remarque ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mais....mais...mais.... tu floodes !



Je ne vois pas du tout, mais alors là vraiment pas du tout, à quoi tu fais allusion...    :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et c'est maintenant que tu le remarque ?



Au lieu de dire des conneries toi, tape donc dans la boule, j'ai faim !!


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

et bien la je viens me remonter le moral sur MacG, car j'ai une journée de merde comme on dit !!
et ça fait du bien de lire toutes vos conneries  continuez ça fait du bien :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Dit qu'on ecrit que ca aussi :mouais:

Tit con va


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

tiens, je vais aller travailler


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là mon Boss vient de revenir d'un voyage professionnel en Chine et m'offre un tampon de jade à mon nom (traduit en chinois). L'encre rouge laisse la marque indélibile de mon nom sur une feuille vierge blanche : rien à dire sinon que la délicatesse me touche (celle de mon boss et celle des coutumes de ce pays : même s'il s'agit plus de folklore que de moeurs encore d'actualité).


du coup je suis comme un gosse : je tamponne partout sur les dossiers importants, sur les murs, sur les mains qu'on me tend pour dire "bonjour".........je sens que je vais m'en prednre une moi.


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> du coup je suis comme un gosse : je tamponne partout sur les dossiers importants, sur les murs, sur les mains qu'on me tend pour dire "bonjour".........je sens que je vais m'en prednre une moi.


 Je te vois bien prendre un coup de tampon en retour sur le front !!!!


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

Là tout de suite, je me demande quel boulot il faudrait que je fasse pour avoir le temps de discuter avec vous les lundis où vous êtes si présents....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je te vois bien prendre un coup de tampon en retour sur le front !!!!


déconne pas : le tampon est en pierre (en plus l'encre est rouge : j'aurais l'air malin).


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Assedic ?


 Je préfererais "patron d'une structure bien dotée plutôt que d'un observatoire pas assez financé"....


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de dire des conneries toi, tape donc dans la boule, j'ai faim !!



tu viens d'en prendre 12 d'un coup :rateau: a mince, on est pas dans le bon sujet  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je préfererais "patron d'une structure bien dotée plutôt que d'un observatoire pas assez financé"....





salon de coiffure 

le lundi fermé

structure bien dotée  (coiffeuse avec bon decolleté)


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> salon de coiffure
> 
> le lundi fermé
> 
> structure bien dotée  (coiffeuse avec bon decolleté)


 Malheureusement, je connais peu de coiffeuses à qui je ne fasse pas de peine.
pas très bon client, le rezba.


----------



## Bassman (25 Octobre 2004)

Tu m'etonnes   


Moi la j'me gratte les... hum nan rien


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

rentier me semble le metier parfait


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, je connais peu de coiffeuses à qui je ne fasse pas de peine.
> pas très bon client, le rezba.



nan je me suis mal expliqué, je recommence 

tu demande quel travail effectuer pour bavarder plus longtemp le lundi
je repond:

ouvre un salon de coiffure, le lundi c'est fermé et
tu sera  patron d'une structure bien dotée avec les decolleté des tes coiffeuse


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

Non, c'est moi qui ai répondu à côté


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, je connais peu de coiffeuses à qui je ne fasse pas de peine.
> pas très bon client, le rezba.



C'était pas pour y travailler ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens d'en prendre 12 d'un coup :rateau: a mince, on est pas dans le bon sujet  :rateau:  :rateau:



Il va falloir que je pense à ne pas t'oublier si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir que je pense à ne pas t'oublier si j'ai bien compris ?


 oui, faut pas oublier de lui "les rendres"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est moi qui ai répondu à côté




normal , tu revais deja a quelle simple nana  entre monica bellucci ou  Adrianna  Karembeu tu allais employer


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> normal , tu revais deja a quelle simple nana  entre monica bellucci ou  Adrianna  Karembeu tu allais employer


 J'ai passé ma période de focalisation fantasmatique sur les shampouineuses, en fait ...


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> oui, faut pas oublier de lui "les rendres"



Je vois que tout le monde a le même message...     

En tous cas lui il oublie pas de le rappeler !!  :rateau:


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

Au moment ou je tapotes ce message, j'essaie de comprendre ce qui se dit au dessus, mais je ne sais pas de quel système d'encodage il s'agit


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dit qu'on ecrit que ca aussi :mouais:
> 
> Tit con va


presque... mais qu'est ce que c'est bon !!   :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir que je pense à ne pas t'oublier si j'ai bien compris ?



oui, sinon la prochaine fois je te donne des rouges   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé ma période de focalisation fantasmatique sur les shampouineuses, en fait ...





viiiiii c'est vrai cela , plus de focalisation depuis ton 
mariage avec Isabelle Adjiani


----------



## iTof (25 Octobre 2004)

là, je me dis que cela fait plaisir de lire votre légèreté et votre bonne humeur : vive le Bar !!! :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, sinon la prochaine fois je te donne des rouges   :rateau:



Soit pas trop gourmand va.     :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viiiiii c'est vrai cela , plus de focalisation depuis ton
> mariage avec Isabelle Adjiani



Ils font aussi une rubrique people dans Modes et travaux ?   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ils font aussi une rubrique people dans Modes et travaux ?   :mouais:




je ne sais pas  , le dernier ouvrage disponible a la vente c'est toi que l'as acheté


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas  , le dernier ouvrage disponible a la vente c'est toi que l'as acheté


plouf... :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas  , le dernier ouvrage disponible a la vente c'est toi que l'as acheté



Aucune idée... Il a du partir avec les prospectus à la poubelle.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah.
> T'as réussi.
> _Si t'as des tuyaux *pour s'en sortir* : par MP._
> :rateau:



Non Roberto  :mouais: ne te fais pas de faux espoirs ... tu es fichu !!!  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2004)

là je rentre de Liège et je range mes affaires tranquillement... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

Je rentre de cours et me prépare à filer quelques coud'boule bien placés ... :love:


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre de cours et me prépare à filer quelques coud'boule bien placés ... :love:


ah bah je veux bien, il me manque 16 points et j'arrive pas à les grapiller  :rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Soit pas trop gourmand va.     :rateau:



tu veux pas les croco rouges alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

là maintenaint je pense au repas que je vais preparer......

une idée????


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenaint je pense au repas que je vais preparer......
> 
> une idée????


raviolis en boite sans parmé ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> raviolis en boite sans parmé ?



berkkkkk !!!!!   

cotes de veau (avec quelle sauce? )
salade verte
salade tomate


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

beurre échallotte thym blanc champi ?   et qql nouilles ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

j'allais oublier la gougoutte de madère et le persil frais


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

oki SM a vos ordres !!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki SM a vos ordres !!!!!!!!


merde tu me fais saliver  :love: 3-4 câpre en plus dedans ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki SM a vos ordres !!!!!!!!


merde tu me fais saliver  :love: 3-4 câpre en plus dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde tu me fais saliver  :love: 3-4 câpre en plus dedans ?




tu te repete mon cher !!!

c'est ta faim qui te fait derailler?????


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu te repete mon cher !!!
> 
> c'est ta faim qui te fait derailler?????


non c'est safari qui me trouble avec son air de tombeur en brushed metal en me supputant qu'il n''a pas pu ouvrir "ma" page    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

là on va etre gaté      

en bas de chez moi, sous mes fenetres il y a le marteau piquer et le scie qui
font un boucan pas possible......heee oui la joie des travaux de nuit du tramway!!!

sans compter qu'ils ont oublié de fermer l'avenue, les automobilistes bloqués claxonent a toute allure!!!!!

je vais passer une bonne nuit


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là on va etre gaté
> 
> en bas de chez moi, sous mes fenetres il y a le marteau piquer et le scie qui
> font un boucan pas possible......heee oui la joie des travaux de nuit du tramway!!!
> ...


 
 Ici tout est calme, silencieux et détendu 

 Je t'envoie un peu de sérénité Robertav  !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

turlute tut tut ?


----------



## iFRS (25 Octobre 2004)

ce soir là j'étais en pleine méditation sur les succès et surtout mes échecs personnels mais maintenant que j'y repense ce qui m'a le plus manqué quand ma femme est partie c'était son iBook. Le côté négatif c'est qu'il a fallu que j'en achète un.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> Le côté négatif c'est qu'il a fallu que j'en achète un.




    t'en as de la chance

il y en a qui vident le compte en banque et  la maison avant  de quitter le conjoint !!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

Là je suc.. je lis un article


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je suc.. je lis un article


 Une idée fixe ce soir?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2004)

Là j'attends que la machine me permette de bouler


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une idée fixe ce soir?


fixe et ça fait mal


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fixe et ça fait mal


 c'est pas fait pour ça


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends que la machine me permette de bouler



ah ouais?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

C'est bon la femme de mon boss est passée, je peut rejouer à la pendule de Foucault


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde !!!


----------



## KARL40 (25 Octobre 2004)

Là, j'm'casse !

Faut bien faire le con


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

*hé hooooooo!!!!!!!!*

comment vous voulez que je reponds a vos mp si 
vbulletin me dit 




> ...... a dépassé son quota de messages privés et ne peut donc plus accepter de nouveaux messages tant qu'il n'aura pas libéré un peu d'espace.




*videz vos boites !!!!!!!    *


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

là je mets les pieds en l'air, car j'ai pensé que j'en avaais envie


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2004)

Là je me demande comment un poisson peut mettre ses pieds en l'air ...


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je mets les pieds en l'air, car j'ai pensé que j'en avaais envie


frime pas, tu peux pas mettre de tong !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> frime pas, tu peux pas mettre de tong !




moi j'aime pas le tong ......on va faire coment?       :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> frime pas, tu peux pas mettre de tong !


 pff dans l'olympe on pue pas des pieds


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2004)

Là j'essaie d'atteindre les 2500 posts, j'y suis presque


----------



## casimir (25 Octobre 2004)

petite tournée a  faire


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'essaie d'atteindre les 2500 posts, j'y suis presque


 erreur tu y es cochonette


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> erreur tu y es cochonette


 Mainant oui  mais ce post était mon 2499è


----------



## Maître Kanter (25 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> petite tournée faire



tu a pas payer ta dernière au faite


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2004)

Maître Kanter


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

63 posts en 1 an et demi !!  whaouuuu y'en beaucoup qui devrait en prendre des leçons ici


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 63 posts en 1 an et demi !!  whaouuuu y'en beaucoup qui devrait en prendre des leçons ici


 Si tu savais...    :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 63 posts en 1 an et demi !!  whaouuuu y'en beaucoup qui devrait en prendre des leçons ici


 ^pff y fait rien qu'a suivre casimir que c'est à la limite du harcelement


----------



## Maître Kanter (25 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Maître Kanter




et toi ton ardoise déborde


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ^pff y fait rien qu'a suivre casimir que c'est à la limite du harcelement


ils sont peut être siamois  ou alors... mais oui c'est une seule et unique personne avec 2 ordi !! c'est possible ça !  

j'aurai du être enquêteur !!! :mouais:


----------



## casimir (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ^pff y fait rien qu'a suivre casimir que c'est à la limite du harcelement



toi tes attendus pas le videur (de poisson)


----------



## casimir (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ils sont peut être siamois  ou alors... mais oui c'est une seule et unique personne avec 2 ordi !! c'est possible ça !
> 
> j'aurai du être enquêteur !!! :mouais:



tu va prendre un coup de queue


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2004)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> et toi ton ardoise déborde



 ah ? :hein: 

Ben met moi la même chose en attendant la décrue


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> toi tes attendus pas le videur (de poisson)


 ne voulais tu pas plutot dire :
toi tu es attendu par le videur (de poisson)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu va prendre un coup de queue




Un coup de queue mole 

Casimir va reprendre tes pilules


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu va prendre un coup de queue


ventard


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu va prendre un coup de queue


 on t'a reconnu supermoquette


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu va prendre un coup de queue


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *hé hooooooo!!!!!!!!*
> 
> comment vous voulez que je reponds a vos mp si
> vbulletin me dit
> ...



Je te permets de me tutoyer.


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2004)

et voilà, j'ai rencontré un membre de MAcgé    

Comme je ne le voyais plus trainer ses guetres dans le coin je me suis fais un plaisir d'aller sur claquer la bise   

Il vous salue tous :style: enfin tous ceux qu'il connait 

Bon je regarde mon carnet pour voir qui je vais pouvoir aller rencontrer demain


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, j'ai rencontré un membre de MAcgé
> 
> Comme je ne le voyais plus trainer ses guetres dans le coin je me suis fais un plaisir d'aller sur claquer la bise
> 
> ...


 Bah avec ça, on est renseignés !


----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2004)

Je lis la saga du curé de mon bled.  

Au moins le curé précédent avait une bonne et il la trouvait très bonne.


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

bonziurrrr    :love: 

auj j'ai la tete ailleur , plus precisement dans mon mouchoir     

distes.....pourquoi apple a pas inventé des d'essui glace d'ecran pour
le personnes enrhumes? 

marre d'ouvrir le parapluie a chaque eternuement !!!   

on vais faire une lettre en anglais pour l'envoyer a apple??


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour !

Je me laisse tranquillement éclairé par ce soleil matinal


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

OUAIS !!!!!!!!


Ciel dégagé, beau soleil.

Ca me met la patate !!!!!!!!

_Pourtant c'était mal barré ce matin....Brouillard tout plein qui empêchait de voir à plus de 10 mètres..._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je prepare une soupe , temp oblige 


nan pas comme celle francaise ,  mouliné pour les edentés

une soupe a l'italienne avec de ptite , tres petite pates !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2004)

En parlant d'Italie :love: je vais aller déjeuner avec une bonne assiette de spaghettis bolo :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Octobre 2004)

manggggggéééééééé  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## semac (26 Octobre 2004)

je digère... blouup


----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2004)

digestion en cours


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2004)

_[mode=hyper volontaire]_ Moi, je vais manger, cette fois, c'est décidé ! _[/mode]_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je vais manger, cette fois, c'est décidé !



bon app !!!!!    

je te prepare quoi comme desert en plus du café?     :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2004)

Là je regarde les studios à louer sur Liège dans les annonces...


----------



## Franswa (26 Octobre 2004)

là, je vais commencé mon illustration, crétion de lettrine à partir d'un objet...


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

Je me désole du sort qui nous attends, chers amis félins...  


http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=248108


Aussi lancé-je un appel de mise en garde à :

BackCat

TibomonG4

Fanou

Philito

Oupsy

Tigrou

Kasparov

Timekeeper

Emge

Yoffy

Seraph

Pickwick




*Ne vous rendez pas en Thaïlande !!!!!!*


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2004)

là je viens goûter le dessert que nous a fait roberta   

et du coup, je crois que je vais faire une sieste..  

à moins qu'un bon café puisse me réveiller..

 







un 32?


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2004)

Je mangerais bien du chat moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je me désole du sort qui nous attends, chers amis félins...
> 
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=248108
> ...


t'en fait pas on sait encore se défendre....... 

le premier qui fait le clown...


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je mangerais bien du chat moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

il me reste un bout d'oreille : ki ka faim ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'veux bien 

N'empeche que c'est pas bien tigrou, tu as les yeux plus gros que le ventre, tu n'as pas fini ton dessert


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien
> 
> N'empeche que c'est pas bien tigrou, tu as les yeux plus gros que le ventre, tu n'as pas fini ton dessert


c'est le nez du clown qui passe pas.  

Et toi tu en as bouffé combien aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

moi j'aimerais un chat pour bouffer les souris qui ont
envai depuis ce matin mon immeuble


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais un chat pour bouffer les souris qui ont
> envai depuis ce matin mon immeuble


pas besoin de chat pour tuer des souris 
une bonne hache suffit


----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

>


 oh, copain Alf


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de chat pour tuer des souris
> une bonne hache suffit



malheuresement je suis serieuse

fifille cour au salon et "mamannnnnnnn il y a une souris dans ma chambre"

moi qui somnilait sur le divan "oui oui et alors?"

"mais maman reveille toi , il y a une souris, viens voir on voit sa queue sous l'armoire"

je me leve mollement , pffffffff une souirs et puis quoi encore??

et bien elle etait bien la, retour au salon, j'appelle l'homme au tel , lui repond appelle le proprio , je m'approche de mon bureau et plaffff un'autre souris.....  

on cour tous dehors au  palier, je vais voir le proprio de l'immeuble qui a un bureau a coté......la on me dit "haaaaaa vous aussi ? la voisine du 3eme a appelé ce matin !!......faut pas avoir peur , ne sont que de petite betes" :mouais: 

je vais voir la voisine du 3eme, pendant que on papote en voila 3 qui font la fete dans sa cuisine!!!en plus elles ont pas l'air d'avoir peur .........moi si !!!

je ouvre la porte de l"appart , voila une qui vient a ma rencontre , puis change direction et rentre sans ma cuisine........
on prend courage , armé des chaussons fifille et moi on s'approche de la cusine , la souris est tout en haut du frigo....
a bout d'un moment elle descende et rentre sous un trou du meuble du levier .........
on appelle le voisin d'un bas , il a mis des torchons pour boucher le trou mais la je avoue que je tape 3 mot et j'inspecte le sol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ouvre la porte de l"appart , voila une qui vient a ma rencontre , puis change direction et rentre sans ma cuisine........
> on prend courage , armé des chaussons fifille et moi on s'approche de la cusine , la souris est tout en haut du frigo....
> a bout d'un moment elle descende et rentre sous un trou du meuble du levier .........
> on appelle le voisin d'un bas , il a mis des torchons pour boucher le trou mais la je avoue que je tape 3 mot et j'inspecte le sol


on dirait le scénario de *Resident Evil*


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

la phobie des souris 
si tu veux te debarasser de tes rongeurs 
il te fauts :
- un homme (femme si tu as sous la main) qui n as pas peur et un objet tranchant
- une antique tapette a souris avec un bout de fromage
- de la mort aux rats

chacune de ces solutions a ses inconvenients
dans le premier cas tu vas retrouver des pièces détachées de souris un peu partout
dans le second il te faudras retirer le cadavre souvent décpatié de la souris du piège (sympa   )
et dans le dernier cas avec des enfants a proximité le poison est plutot dangereux


----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2004)

et un chat, c'est bien un chat, pour une fois que ça sert à quelque chose


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et un chat, c'est bien un chat, pour une fois que ça sert à quelque chose


 le probleme du chat c est qu il joue avec les souris et t as une chance sur 2 qu il te rapporte la souris devant la palier 
ou au pire des cas il va la laisser dans un coin et tu vas hurler quand tu vas la retrouver


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...je ouvre la porte de l"appart....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on dirait le scénario de *Resident Evil*




te moque pas de moi !!!!!    

avec tous les cables qui trainent au sol , sans compter la multitudes de tapis et coussins , mes pulls  posé au sol dans le dressing il y a de quoi faire de beaux degats!!!


si le proprio me dit encore que ses  appart sont  du haut standing  je vais lui demander de me louer aussi un  chat de pure race qui va avec l'appart !! :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .... sans compter la multitudes de tapis....


...souris ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> te moque pas de moi !!!!!
> 
> avec tous les cables qui trainent au sol , sans compter la multitudes de tapis et coussins , mes pulls posé au sol dans le dressing il y a de quoi faire de beaux degats!!!
> 
> ...


Comme le dit Piro, si c'est pour avoir un chat qui te dépose la souris sous le nez l'air de dire "Cadeau pour toi ma maîtresse", laisse tomber.....tient ça me rappelle un sketch de _Les Nuls_ : "Kwiskas".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>





     

mais je suis quand meme sur mes gardes!!



la voisine vient de me donner une tapette je crois , elle a mis du fromage, enlevé les torchons du trou......j'espere que l'homme ne tarde pas trop ce soir  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2004)

Réunion de service, avec tout le monde ou presque...

Les bureaux sont vides, les couloirs déserts, aucun bruit.
  
Bref, pas un chat à l'horizon. Désolée Robertav...


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

envoie quelqu un pour negocier avec les souris


----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2004)




----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Je rentre de l'école et j'attends shapeshifter 2


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> envoie quelqu un pour negocier avec les souris




elle a l'air sympa là mais......decidement j'aimerais  qu"elles aillent habiter ailleur  :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

Tiens ? Tu t'aventures dans ta maison maintenant ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Octobre 2004)

hey mais c'est ma souris !!!!!!!!! C'est bien LA souris qui se gare sur le frigo pour aller surfer sur la raie du fromage ???   :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ? Tu t'aventures dans ta maison maintenant ?




pas vraiment.........fifille et moi on est a nos bureau respectif , chaussé de bonne grosse chaussures , mes pieds sont posé sur un tabouret.....on sait jamais....  


fiston lui est temeraire, il est allongé su le tapis en train de jouer avec ses lego
et canal j (bob l'eponge)


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ....canal j (bob l'eponge)


 
Aaaahhhh....Bob l'éponge.

Et *SURTOUT* !! Marco !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav n oublie pas de sortir armée quand tu vas chasser la souris


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> robertav n oublie pas de sortir armée quand tu vas chasser la souris





   franchement tu me vois armé de couteaux???

la seule et unique fois que j'ai eté "armé" c'etait une bombe lacrimogene
que j'ai voulu tester .......contre vent....... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franchement tu me vois armé de couteaux???
> 
> la seule et unique fois que j'ai eté "armé" c'etait une bombe lacrimogene
> que j'ai voulu tester .......contre vent....... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



sinon arme toi d un pot vide de confiture 
et essaye de l attraper 
c est plus pacifiste mais plus long


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

de toute facons le chat ne t aideras pas beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

ce que je trouve bizar est que ces petits souris ont pas l'air d'avoir peur
chez la voisine elle a lancé un sachet du poison en leur direction
ils n'ont meme pas bougé !!! 

quand j'ai ouvert la porte de mon appart la souris a continué
tranquillement son chemin  :mouais:   


je suis allée voir la tapette , elle a encore son fromage


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis allée voir la tapette , elle a encore son fromage



normal avec toute cette agitation 
le piège tire parti de l effet de surprise


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ...le piège tire parti de l effet de surprise


Pour peu que la souris sache lire par dessus son épaule, c'est mort, elle a compris le piège...


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2004)

La je reinstalle le portable d'un gros porc qui doit couper du pain sur le clavier et nettoyer son ecran avec des tranches de saucisson


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis allée voir la tapette , elle a encore son fromage


Pourquoi tant de haine quand tu parles de Supermoquette ??


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine quand tu parles de Supermoquette ??



" mr n est pas une tapette mr est commissaire de police"


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine quand tu parles de Supermoquette ??


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2004)

il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>



l'apppart est calme, je ma suis adventuré jusq' a ma chambre et sdb
rien ne bouge     


tu le choppe où tes smiles? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2004)

robertaveritas a dit:
			
		

> franchement tu me vois armé de couteaux???
> 
> la seule et unique fois que j'ai eté "armé" c'etait une bombe lacrimogene
> que j'ai voulu tester .......contre vent....... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



D'ici peu je vais te confier quelque chose à tester tu me diras ce que tu en penses, tu vas voir le résultat n'est jamais garanti mais l'ambiance assurée  Par contre prévoir la tenue anti-radiations et le sas de décontamination


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'ici peu je vais te confier quelque chose à tester tu me diras ce que tu en penses, tu vas voir le résultat n'est jamais garanti mais l'ambiance assurée  Par contre prévoir la tenue anti-radiations et le sas de décontamination




mais quesque  a encore inventé tibo ?????   

une tenue argent?? je vais voir si mon dressing contient cela !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais quesque a encore inventé tibo ?????
> 
> une tenue argent?? je vais voir si mon dressing contient cela !!!


Y'aurait bien ça


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Y'aurait bien ça




halla la la , elle est bien joile cette jeune fifille mais bon

j'ai plus son age    

t'aurait pas une tenue plus....couverte??


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'aurait pas une tenue plus....couverte??


 
La grande classe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> La grande classe !!!




pfffffff t'exagere la !!!   

un *juste milieu* sa existe pas?     :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff t'exagere la !!!
> 
> un *juste milieu* sa existe pas?   :love:


J'ai fait tous les magasins.

MARRE DU SHOPPING MOI !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait tous les magasins.
> 
> MARRE DU SHOPPING MOI !!!!!!!!




bon bon oki avec cette robe je suis invité a cannes?

a ton mariage?

a la prochains AES de macg ???? :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

la souris a eté prise en piege

l'homme est pas la    


je le savais, je le savais  que avec ma chance çà me tombait encore sur moi a degager la bestiole !!! :mouais:  :mouais: 


je me suis pas approché, est que la souris attrappé c'est certain qu"elle est morte?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Dis donc Roberta tu nous prépares un massacre de souris ce soir ???   

Pauvres petites bêtes !    Pourquoi tant de haine ?  :mouais: 

Et elles sortent d'où ces souris ?  :mouais: y'à eu une cargaison destinée à Supermoquette pour son labo qui a attérri chez toi ?  :hein: 

Sinon tu peux toujours essayer de trouver le miaulement d'un chat fort convainquant sur le net à diffuser en boucle dans ton appart' !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

Après une journée harssante je reviens et pas un seul thread fermé ? pas un ban ?   


ps: qui à dit harasse ?


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> la souris a eté prise en piege
> 
> ...


prends son pouls au niveau de la carotide    

ou mieux "il fauts lui couper la tête"


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Roberta tu nous prépares un massacre de souris ce soir ???
> 
> Pauvres petites bêtes !    Pourquoi tant de haine ?  :mouais:
> 
> ...


 
 Protectrice des animaux jusqu'au bout du trident, hein Lorna 

 Tu m'causes toujours si je mange du lapin ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Roberta tu nous prépares un massacre de souris ce soir ???
> Pauvres petites bêtes !    Pourquoi tant de haine ?  :mouais:
> Et elles sortent d'où ces souris ?  :mouais: y'à eu une cargaison destinée à Supermoquette pour son labo qui a attérri chez toi ?  :hein:
> Sinon tu peux toujours essayer de trouver le miaulement d'un chat fort convainquant sur le net à diffuser en boucle dans ton appart' !




- 1 : non pas de massacre, mais je veut pas partager mon appart avec eux  :rose: 

- 2 : non pas de haine, d'ailleur l'homme vient de la retirer de la tapette....elle etait tres jolie cette petite souris, elle m'a fait vraiment de la peine 

- 3 : on pense que c'est a cause de travaux du tramway, apres......on sait pas

sinon, non non et encore non, je ne veux pas d'un labo chez moi, surtout si SM en est le chef !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> prends son pouls au niveau de la carotide
> 
> ou mieux "il fauts lui couper la tête"



pas d'autre mots que *sadique*!!!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas d'autre mots que *sadique*!!!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Protectrice des animaux jusqu'au bout du trident, hein Lorna
> 
> Tu m'causes toujours si je mange du lapin ce soir



 du lapin ... pôvre pitite bête ...  :hein: 

Comme on dit dans la france culturée "c'est ton choix" hein ...?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et elles sortent d'où ces souris ?  :mouais: y'à eu une cargaison destinée à Supermoquette  ?  :hein:


Lorna je t'ai dis que j'étais pas grand mais là quand même


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> du lapin ... pôvre pitite bête ...  :hein:
> 
> Comme on dit dans la france culturée "c'est ton choix" hein ...?


  Même pas 

  je le cuisine à la demande.... d'un ex-végétarien. 
  C'est te dire comme je dois bien cuisiner... 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - 1 : non pas de massacre, mais je veut pas partager mon appart avec eux  :rose:
> 
> - 2 : non pas de haine, d'ailleur l'homme vient de la retirer de la tapette....elle etait tres jolie cette petite souris, elle m'a fait vraiment de la peine
> 
> ...



 Bon Madame Robertav votre copie m'a été rendue dans les temps, mais bon sang faites un effort dans la rédaction, développez vos arguments un peu, tout ça est peu trop ...  :hein: court ! 

Et puis quelques petites fautes mais bon comme c'est vous hein ...   

Par contre le doute m'habite d'un coup d'un seul là siffle: ) ...  :mouais: quand vous parlez de l'homme s'agit-il de l'Homme, au sens large ou bien parlez-vous d'un personnage en particulier qui a échappé à cette règle administrative, qui veut que chaque individu porte une identité ...propre et personnelle ... à moins que ce ne soit son prénom ...  :hein: 

Bref mes conclusions : Roberta, Continuez vous êtes sur la bonne voie ! 
  

Bon je quitte le costume de prof ...

moi aussi j'ai vécu quelques temps avec une ou plusieurs souris, sans le savoir jusqu'au jour où j'étais en train de préparer un magnifique gratin de pâtes :love: je m'apprêtais à verser parcimonieusement de la chapelure juste avant d'enfourner ...et là :affraid: c'est pas de la chapelure qui est sorti du paquet mais des crottes de souris !!!     

ce jour-là j'aimais moins les animaux !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même pas
> 
> je le cuisine à la demande.... d'un ex-végétarien.
> C'est te dire comme je dois bien cuisiner...
> ...



 je ne remets pas en cause des talents (certains) de cuisinière mais ; bon ton ex-végétarien il ne doit pas _tout_ savoir sur le parcours de son futur repas ... 

 C'est bon je me tais , d'ailleurs j'ai rien dit   nan j'ai rien dit !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

l'homme c'est mon second mari    

desolé je suis impardonnable , je dois perdre le vice d'ecrire veut (je) au lieux de veux    

il etait où ton parmesan??? en general on le conseve pas dans le frigo??????


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lorna je t'ai dis que j'étais pas grand mais là quand même




Rroooooo quand même !!!   

Dis au fait , t'es dans le coup là ? :


Détournement d'un bus de suédoises en Suisse

Dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche, un car de jeunes suédoises revenant d'une compététion mondiale de majorettes contorsionistes, s'est vu détourné par un forcené.
La police n'a pû recueuillir que le témoignage de deux pompistes qui ont mentionné un homme étrangement survolté à moustaches et portant des lunettes "trop classes".
Aucune rançon n'a été demandé.
Les deux témoins ont préciser qu'ils leur semblait avoir vu le suspect portant deux gros sacs remplis de sous-vêtements affriolants, et quelques accessoires douteux[....]


 la récompense est de taille alors ...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rroooooo quand même !!!
> 
> Dis au fait , t'es dans le coup là ? :
> 
> ...



Moi qui prévoyait ma visite surprise à Pau pour Lorna, Lo et Doc et ben c foutu


----------



## semac (26 Octobre 2004)

Je bosse  en écoutant NOVA à donf !!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui prévoyait ma visite surprise à Pau pour Lorna, Lo et Doc et ben c foutu



Ah parce que tu pensais que j'allais te laisser venir ici non loin de Lo, avec toutes ces suédoises ???   :hein: euuuh c'est mal me connaitre !     

Par contre tu viens quand tu veux je te dénoncerais pas seulement relâche-les maintenant ces pôvres petites innocentes !   

Quoi elles sont pas innoncentes que ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

Ah c'est toi qu m'a dénoncé ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est toi qu m'a dénoncé ?



 je te juuuure que j'ai pas donné ton nom ... je voulais juste m'assurer que tu ne te ramènerai pas avec un bus rempli de tentatrices* !  :mouais: nuance  

* genre "le bus de tentation", ou alors "le Béarn de la tentation"  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rroooooo quand même !!!
> 
> Dis au fait , t'es dans le coup là ? :
> 
> ...


 Excellent Lorna !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Lorna !!!!



Mais c'est pas de moi :rose:  c'est une dépêche trouvée sur un journal on ne peut plus officiel !


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2004)

Là je mets l'iBook à jour


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas de moi :rose:  c'est une dépêche trouvée sur un journal on ne peut plus officiel !


 Et la marmotte....


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme est pas la





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme vient de la retirer de la tapette



Ah vous savez parler aux hommes, vous.... 

Quelle merveille ! Dans la simplicité trompeuse de cette expression, "l'homme", que de respect, de soumission conscentante et jouissive. Admiration sans bornes pour le mâle, le mec, le gars, bref, un océan de tendresse et d'envie de lui tendre toutes les souris et toutes les tapettes du monde pour savoir si ses mains rugueuses et ses avants bras noueux seront à la hauteur de la tâche. La souris est morte, l'homme l'achève d'un geste auguste en propulsant son corps encore chaud dans le vide ordure. Tir tendu et macabre qui eveille dans des pupilles feminines un éclair de désir devant tant de force morale : il a vaincu la mort puisqu'il ne la craint pas ! Il est fort et ses prunelles observent d'un air lointain l'horizon de nouveaux exploits et de grandes conquètes aventureuses : sortir le chien, détartrer la chasse d'eau, remplacer une ampoule de 40 watts encore chaude, changer son fusible d'épaule devant le compteur bleu, obliger le petit dernier à réviser ses maths, interdire à 'la grande' de rejoindre la bande de jeunes voleurs de coeurs qui tournent en pétaradant sur l'esplanade de l'immeuble, hurlant comme des chats sous la lune. "L'homme" peut tout ca, et encore plus puisqu'il a touché la souris !

Ces italiennes, quelle classe ! Ne jamais confondre la plaine du Pô, aux roseaux légers entre lesquels chante le vent et les abattoirs de Pau, de sinistre mémoire et aux remugles pestilentiels ! ce n'est pas la Lorna qui parlerait comme ca !


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rroooooo quand même !!!
> 
> Dis au fait , t'es dans le coup là ? :
> 
> ...



et SM ne ma même pas prévenu ?   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

apres de tagliatelle jambon creme et l'eternelle salade verte

moi je prend un digestif : unn limoncello !!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

je vous sers quoi ??


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres de tagliatelle jambon creme et l'eternelle salade verte
> 
> moi je prend un digestif : unn limoncello !!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> je vous sers quoi ??


une vodka stp


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah vous savez parler aux hommes, vous....
> 
> ce n'est pas la Lorna qui parlerait comme ca !





 lorna elle parle surement mieux que moi , surtout pour laisser bouche bée  et sans possibilité de reponse aux  hommes !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et SM ne ma même pas prévenu ?   :mouais:


check tes MP je suis au poste de police


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah vous savez parler aux hommes, vous....
> 
> Quelle merveille ! Dans la simplicité trompeuse de cette expression, "l'homme", que de respect, de soumission conscentante et jouissive. Admiration sans bornes pour le mâle, le mec, le gars, bref, un océan de tendresse et d'envie de lui tendre toutes les souris et toutes les tapettes du monde pour savoir si ses mains rugueuses et ses avants bras noueux seront à la hauteur de la tâche. La souris est morte, l'homme l'achève d'un geste auguste en propulsant son corps encore chaud dans le vide ordure. Tir tendu et macabre qui eveille dans des pupilles feminines un éclair de désir devant tant de force morale : il a vaincu la mort puisqu'il ne la craint pas ! Il est fort et ses prunelles observent d'un air lointain l'horizon de nouveaux exploits et de grandes conquètes aventureuses : sortir le chien, détartrer la chasse d'eau, remplacer une ampoule de 40 watts encore chaude, changer son fusible d'épaule devant le compteur bleu, obliger le petit dernier à réviser ses maths, interdire à 'la grande' de rejoindre la bande de jeunes voleurs de coeurs qui tournent en pétaradant sur l'esplanade de l'immeuble, hurlant comme des chats sous la lune. "L'homme" peut tout ca, et encore plus puisqu'il a touché la souris !
> 
> Ces italiennes, quelle classe ! Ne jamais confondre la plaine du Pô, aux roseaux légers entre lesquels chante le vent et les abattoirs de Pau, de sinistre mémoire et aux remugles pestilentiels ! ce n'est pas la Lorna qui parlerait comme ca !


Burp on croierait du Doc


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Octobre 2004)

Là maintenant je passe derrière vous discrétement...

ZIP...

 :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> check tes MP je suis au poste de police



arf, je l'ai rater celui la !  :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres de tagliatelle jambon creme et l'eternelle salade verte
> 
> moi je prend un digestif : unn limoncello !!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> je vous sers quoi ??


 Je dirais pas non à un tit verre d'absinthe :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je passe derrière vous discrétement...
> 
> ZIP...
> 
> :love:


crétin ! averti que j'enlève ma ceinture !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Octobre 2004)

gourmande...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

Gourmand ! ptain ! comment crois-tu que je tienne cette position sans les mains ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Amokcok a dit:
			
		

> Ces italiennes, quelle classe ! Ne jamais confondre la plaine du Pô, aux roseaux légers entre lesquels chante le vent et les abattoirs de Pau, de sinistre mémoire et aux remugles pestilentiels ! ce n'est pas la Lorna qui parlerait comme ca !



 :mouais: Si c'est pas de la provocation ça, je me fais none demain  :hein: 

 pour info ch'uis un peu italienne, pas du 100% AOC, juste 50% c'est pô mal déjà 
Et moi mon homme, je l'appelle pas l'homme, mais ma B--- et je le tiens pas les C-------  :mouais: non mais faut pas croire hein !
Et puis la tapette c'est moi qui la tiens, c'est pas contre les souris ni contre les mouches ... mais ...   enfin vous comprendrez, il y à des âmes sensibles par ici !   
Bon j'vais voir ce que "la chose" réclame, je l'entends râler depuis ici ...  :hein: pourtant je croyais qu'ils avaient bien isolé la cave !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

grrrrr.....    

j'etais en train de voir casper et....dvd foutu marche plus!!!!!

voila je ne connaitras pas la fin du mot


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grrrrr.....
> 
> j'etais en train de voir casper et....dvd foutu marche plus!!!!!
> 
> voila je ne connaitras pas la fin du mot


 La fin du mot ou le mot de la fin ou bien encore le fin mot de l'histoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La fin du mot ou le mot de la fin ou bien encore le fin mot de l'histoire ?




voilà tu as tout compris !!!!!!       :love: 


c'est comment !! :rose:


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà tu as tout compris !!!!!!       :love:
> 
> 
> c'est comment !! :rose:


 Les deux dernières expressions se disent !    :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2004)

lol a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage, franchement l'Allemagne un lundi matin, je ne t'envie pas.
> Quant à moi, je serai en moto dans Paris sous la flotte pour aller au boulot. Allez, on en a bien besoin quand même !


Ce n'était pas l'Allemagne (ça c'était le mois dernier)... .
Non, cette fois-ci, j'ai fait une semaine de vacances en Belgique. Plein de belles balades, de découvertes d'endroits charmeurs, et... de bonnes bières :love:  

A présent (et pour rester dans le sujet de ce fil) je me retape 10 jours d'absence sur MacGé...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2004)

Macounette . Bon courage pour tout lire ... :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Macounette . Bon courage pour tout lire ... :rateau:


Oula faut même pas que j'en rêve...  rien que ce sujet a... plus de 50 pages depuis ma dernière connexion


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oula faut même pas que j'en rêve...  rien que ce sujet a... plus de 50 pages depuis ma dernière connexion



Ah oui quand même ... Mais faut dire qu'ici c'est rempli de flooders, enfin c'est ce qu'on m'a dit !     
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (26 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin j'ai réinstalé OS 9.2, j'ai quelques vieux jeux qui me démangent de reprendre.


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2004)

J'hésite à aller faire dodo :sleep: ou à attaquer encore un "round" de Myst IV :love:


----------



## sylko (27 Octobre 2004)

Bon, faudrait quand même que je pense à m'éjecter de mon plumard.


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faudrait quand même que je pense à m'éjecter de mon plumard.


veinard 
moi je suis deja au boulot a siroter mon café pour me sortir du coltard


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un truc au goût particulier : *un des derniers cafés* d'un nombre incalculable d'hectolitres de café consommés en six ans...
> 
> _Offert par la maison._
> 
> ...


A moi de t'en demander une tasse!!!
Pour chasser la fraicheur matinale.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un truc au goût particulier : *un des derniers cafés* d'un nombre incalculable d'hectolitres de café consommés en six ans...
> 
> _Offert par la maison._
> 
> ...


tu me sers une tasse ? j'ai aussi envie de trinquer avec toi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Kilou Roberto 



Là comme tous les matins, je bois mon kawa habituel, bien fort et noir... Mon ptit café bien serré :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un truc au goût particulier : *un des derniers cafés* d'un nombre incalculable d'hectolitres de café consommés en six ans...
> 
> _Offert par la maison._
> 
> ...


 Comme un bon café Belge :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Burp on croierait du Doc



Il manque deux choses pour cela : une dizaine de paragraphes supplémentaires et la réaction de Sonny Boy


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous l'offre bien volontiers !*
> :love:
> 
> 
> Pendant que vous boirez votre robusta, _j'ai un dessin de Père-Noël à faire_, mais on discutera le coup : j'ai pas l'habitude de bosser autrement que décontracté !


 Savoure ton dernier jour, comme ton dernier café.
ils sont pourris dans ta boite, il pourraient te laisser faire des jeux le dernier jour


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou Roberto
> Là comme tous les matins, je bois mon kawa habituel, bien fort et noir... Mon ptit café bien serré :love:



 Après je vais enfiler mes chaussettes (celles avec un trou à chaque orteil) et chercher mes chaussures (les rouges) qui sont coincées sous le meuble jaune. Enfin, une, parce que l'autre a glissée derrière la cuvette des toilettes hier soir (j'étais en situation d'urgence. Pourtant à chaque fois je me dis qu'il ne faut pas que je mange de tarte aux pruneaux mais j'oublie. D'ailleurs j'oublie tout, surtout quand il y a des pruneaux).

Kilou, kilou, je ne sais pas si je vais sortir parce que il y a de l'eau qui tombe du ciel. Il faut que j'arrive a faire pivoter correctement mes globes occulaires vers le haut pour savoir si il pleut ou si la voisine du premier arrose ses jardinières. Si mes yeux ne veulent pas bouger j'utiliserai mon cou qui est un peu plus souple, en posant mes mains sur la rembarde pour ne pas tomber.

Après je vais laver ma tasse (celle du café). D'ici une heure je reviens pour vous dire la suite. Soyez patients. et : "Kilou, kilou". :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Après je vais enfiler mes chaussettes (celles avec un trou à chaque orteil) et chercher mes chaussures (les rouges) qui sont coincées sous le meuble jaune. Enfin, une, parce que l'autre a glissée derrière la cuvette des toilettes hier soir (j'étais en situation d'urgence. Pourtant à chaque fois je me dis qu'il ne faut pas que je mange de tarte aux pruneaux mais j'oublie. D'ailleurs j'oublie tout, surtout quand il y a des pruneaux).
> 
> Kilou, kilou, je ne sais pas si je vais sortir parce que il y a de l'eau qui tombe du ciel. Il faut que j'arrive a faire pivoter correctement mes globes occulaires vers le haut pour savoir si il pleut ou si la voisine du premier arrose ses jardinières. Si mes yeux ne veulent pas bouger j'utiliserai mon cou qui est un peu plus souple, en posant mes mains sur la rembarde pour ne pas tomber.
> 
> Après je vais laver ma tasse (celle du café). D'ici une heure je reviens pour vous dire la suite. Soyez patients. et : "Kilou, kilou". :love:




meetic


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *...*Pendant que vous boirez votre robusta...


 
Tu veux dire "buvrez votre Robertav..."


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> meetic


MDR 

Bon la je glandouille un peu faut dire


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

Kilou Amok... désolé, mais je peux pas te bouler là...          

_Libérez moi de mon Dell!_


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Après je vais enfiler mes chaussettes (celles avec un trou à chaque orteil) et chercher mes chaussures (les rouges) qui sont coincées sous le meuble jaune. Enfin, une, parce que l'autre a glissée derrière la cuvette des toilettes hier soir (j'étais en situation d'urgence. Pourtant à chaque fois je me dis qu'il ne faut pas que je mange de tarte aux pruneaux mais j'oublie. D'ailleurs j'oublie tout, surtout quand il y a des pruneaux).
> 
> Kilou, kilou, je ne sais pas si je vais sortir parce que il y a de l'eau qui tombe du ciel. Il faut que j'arrive a faire pivoter correctement mes globes occulaires vers le haut pour savoir si il pleut ou si la voisine du premier arrose ses jardinières. Si mes yeux ne veulent pas bouger j'utiliserai mon cou qui est un peu plus souple, en posant mes mains sur la rembarde pour ne pas tomber.
> 
> Après je vais laver ma tasse (celle du café). D'ici une heure je reviens pour vous dire la suite. Soyez patients. et : "Kilou, kilou". :love:


 Kilou Amok, ça jump?    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Quoique je ne mange jamais de tarte aux prunneaux, pas trop mon truc... et je suis un peu plus speedée...   

N'oublie pas de corriger :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2004)

Je me tourne les pousses ...


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me tourne les pousses ...


pousses de bambous?  

Je meurs de faim
ça doit être pour ça.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pousses de bambous?
> 
> Je meurs de faim
> ça doit être pour ça.



C'est pas le TER ici   

Et puis les pousses de bambou crues c'est pas digestes ... Parole de panda


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de corriger :rateau:



Même si nous avions mélangés nos fluides corporels, cela ne te dispenserait pas de m'appeler "Monsieur Amok" et de dire : "s'il vous plait" !

Kilou ta reum'.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même si nous avions mélangés nos fluides corporels, cela ne te dispenserait pas de m'appeler "Monsieur Amok" et de dire : "s'il vous plait" !
> 
> Kilou ta reum'.


 Narf©!


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf©!



Là je viens de répondre à Amok et ca me fait des chatouilles partout... C'est bizarre : ca part de la plante des pieds et ca remonte le long de ma colonne vertabr...verto...vertébrale qui vibre comme la queue d'un chien joyeux pour ensuite exploser entre mes oreilles. Ca me fait très chaud au ventre. Tout autour devient flou et j'ai envie de crier... Mon dieu, mon corps se brise.... Excusez moi, je reviens tout de suite.... khfjkflhfzzf


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf©!



Excusez moi... Ouf, quelle histoire ! C'est passé... Je ne sais pas ce que c'était... C'est la première fois que ca m'arrive ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi... Ouf, quelle histoire ! C'est passé... Je ne sais pas ce que c'était... C'est la première fois que ca m'arrive ...



Il y a toujours une première fois avec les doigts... dans la prise


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

hi hi, lupus diarrhoea !


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de répondre à Amok et ca me fait des chatouilles partout... C'est bizarre : ca part de la plante des pieds et ca remonte le long de ma colonne vertabr...verto...vertébrale qui vibre comme la queue d'un chien joyeux pour ensuite exploser entre mes oreilles. Ca me fait très chaud au ventre. Tout autour devient flou et j'ai envie de crier... Mon dieu, mon corps se brise.... Excusez moi, je reviens tout de suite.... khfjkflhfzzf


Waow!
Et tout ça juste en vous écrivant, _Monsieur Amok_  ?

Je peux essayer, _S'il Vous Plaît ?  _



_Merci._


----------



## Lio70 (27 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas l'Allemagne (ça c'était le mois dernier)... .
> Non, cette fois-ci, j'ai fait une semaine de vacances en Belgique. Plein de belles balades, de découvertes d'endroits charmeurs, et... de bonnes bières :love:
> 
> A présent (et pour rester dans le sujet de ce fil) je me retape 10 jours d'absence sur MacGé...


Et tu ne m'as rien dit!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

Je crois que d'ici peu, il va y avoir nécessité de signer un protocole, c'est virulent  

ps: merci


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que d'ici peu, il va y avoir nécessité de signer un protocole, c'est virulant


 C'est pas plutôt "virulent" ?
Tu te relaches, panthère, (sans qu'il n'y a un caractère obsessionnel derrière ces propos, hein  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Burp on croierait du Doc



Mais moi, je ne suis drôle que très occasionnellement...


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt "virulent" ?
> Tu te relaches, panthère, (sans qu'il n'y a un caractère obsessionnel derrière ces propos, hein  )


Sans qu'il n'y ait...


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu te relaches, panthère, (sans qu'il n'y a un caractère obsessionnel derrière ces propos, hein  )



Oh, il y a pire : regarde la signature de Doc !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt "virulent" ?
> Tu te relaches, panthère, (sans qu'il n'y a un caractère obsessionnel derrière ces propos, hein  )



C'est bien ce que je viens de dire, c'est terrible   


PS:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que d'ici peu, il va y avoir nécessité de signer un protocole, c'est virulent
> 
> ps: merci



Appelons un spécialiste ! un protocologue ?


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh, il y a pire : regarde la signature de Doc !



De quoi donc ?  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De quoi donc ?  :rateau:




Ayé, j'ai vu ! Comme disait l'autre, suce-pet, c'est pire que lèche-cul


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sans qu'il n'y ait...



Merci, madonne :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'ai vu ! Comme disait l'autre, suce-pet, c'est pire que lèche-cul



Vivement que le protocologue arrive


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

3 posts à la suite, peut -être quatre, moi aussi, je suis diarrhéïque....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sans qu'il n'y ait...



Toi aussi   Il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume de... dixit Ti'mal enfin je crois que c'est de lui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi, je ne suis drôle que très occasionnellement...



Plus on est de fous, plus on rit.


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Plus on est de fous, plus on ri*z*.



Modern, reviens, c'est obsessionellement contagieux !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Modern, reviens, c'est obsessionellement contagieux !



Kilou Rezba... :love:  :love: Dans 5 minutes, distrib de tit pains... ki n'en veut... allez, allez petit petit...


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Kilou Rezba... :love:  :love: Dans 5 minutes, distrib de tit pains... ki n'en veut... allez, allez petit petit...




MDR :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plus on est de fous, plus on riz.



C'est de la faute de Star*gazer*. A t-on idée de poster ca aussi :



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me tourne les pousses ...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Kilou Rezba... :love:  :love: Dans 5 minutes, distrib de tit pains... ki n'en veut... allez, allez petit petit...



Moi, j'en veux, bien, cher monsieur WebO ! 

J'peux faire la poule, mais j'ai des pbs d'isight avec mon HD ox911...


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans 5 minutes, distrib de tit pains...



Il serait plus agréable que tu changes l'eau en vin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la faute de Star*gazer*. A t-on idée de poster ca aussi :



Le deuxième effet kisscool de la thèorie des noeuds


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de répondre à Amok et ca me fait des chatouilles partout... C'est bizarre : ca part de la plante des pieds et ca remonte le long de ma colonne vertabr...verto...vertébrale qui vibre comme la queue d'un chien joyeux pour ensuite exploser entre mes oreilles. Ca me fait très chaud au ventre. Tout autour devient flou et j'ai envie de crier... Mon dieu, mon corps se brise.... Excusez moi, je reviens tout de suite.... khfjkflhfzzf


 lol    :rateau:


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> lol    :rateau:



Alors, heureuse ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> lol    :rateau:



Un rire homérique sans nul doute.


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Octobre 2004)

Dit-on "floodique", "floodeux", "floodant" ou "floodassionant" ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dit-on "floodique", "floodeux", "floodant" ou "floodassionant" ?



ça dépend ce que tu veux dire...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

LOL , 
Comme l'Olivier ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai complètement planté mon Mac au boulot...
> 
> 
> ... Et sans le faire exprès, hein !!
> ...



À nos actes manqués


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il serait plus agréable que tu changes l'eau en vin !



Pour que tu puisses t'abreuver de mes paroles? ...   Pour chanter ensuite l'hymne officiel des AES vaudoises...


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

Là je crois que je vais aller flooder sur le forum d'ice&fire


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

T'imagine pas   :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

sissi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

moi j'essaie de vous lire, vous bouler, poster des petit messages
tout en essayant de oublier les vertiges qui me donnent la nausée :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...mais j'oublie. D'ailleurs j'oublie tout, surtout quand il y a des pruneaux).





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si mes yeux ne veulent pas bouger j'utiliserai mon cou qui est un peu plus souple, en posant mes mains sur la rembarde pour ne pas tomber.



Énorme. C'est tellement drôle qu'on en oublierait presque combien c'est cruel...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Énorme. C'est tellement drôle qu'on en oublierait presque combien c'est cruel...  :love:



C'est ce qui est terrible  :mouais: avec ce ... ce ... cet individu  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Ah Roberto  :love:  et si tu me recentrais un peu mieux, ça fait mal


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais tant de *projets* m'attendent !_
> :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> Je vous salue !



bonne soirée Roberto ! 

Il faut tourner la page
Changer de paysage
Le pied sur une berge
Vierge
Il faut tourner la page
Toucher l'autre rivage
Littoral inconnu
Nu


Et hoppp au boulot   nous on attend la suite des aventures de Rob Et Pep ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et hoppp au boulot   nous on attend la suite des aventure de Rob Et Pep ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà la page est tournée[/bC'est fini.
> Ça fait tout drôle.
> 
> Mais tant de projets m'attendent !
> ...


*


bonsoir toi 

je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur dans tes futurs projets...
que l'avenir professionel soit encore plus beau que dans  le passé....

bonne chance      :love:*


----------



## goonie (27 Octobre 2004)

Pendant que je vadrouille sur les discussions, je vais télécharger Itunes et Qt


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette preums a dit:
			
		

> meetic





			
				DocEvil sans conteste a dit:
			
		

> Énorme. C'est tellement drôle qu'on en oublierait presque combien c'est cruel...  :love:



Alors forcément que dire de plus... si ce n'est :



			
				Lorna qui oublie ses proverbes a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui est terrible :mouais: avec ce ... ce ... cet individu :rateau:



Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dit-on "floodique", "floodeux", "floodant" ou "floodassionant" ?



On dit floodorisant   :love:  :love:

Car chaque post à un parfum différent


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

là maintenant toute suite?  réponse stupide à une question stupide:  j'poste et flood !!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant toute suite?  réponse stupide à une question stupide:  j'poste et flood !!  :love:



enfin, j'essaye de flooder pas évident quand on en ignore certains  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> enfin, j'essaye de flooder pas évident quand on en ignore certains  :hein:



certains le cherche, on fait avec !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Octobre 2004)

C'est bien tu parles tout seul.

navrant(e)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

keski dit l'ignoré  :sick:  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Octobre 2004)

La pauvre, comme elle doit s'emmerder...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2004)

Les monologues frontaux ... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La pauvre, comme elle doit s'emmerder...



l'est marrant le Sonny des fois, y croit c'qu'on lui dit    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Octobre 2004)

Y a des frontaux qui se perdent !!


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

J'ai décidé de flooder....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2004)

Huuummm ...


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Huuummm ...


 Oui ?


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?



pardon ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?



Je me demandais ce qu'était le flood ...


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais ce qu'était le flood ...



quelle question


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> quelle question


 C'est vrai que tu t'y connais !


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu t'y connais !



oh, si peu    

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> oh, si peu
> 
> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._


 Sois pas si modeste !


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas si modeste !



c'est de naissance


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

la tache sur les fesses c'est de naissance aussi ???


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

:sleep:

je baille


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> je baille


 Au moins pendant ce temps tu dis pas de conneries


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment je bois un café cul-sec


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Au moins pendant ce temps tu dis pas de conneries


 faites AAAAAAaaaaaaaah :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je bois un café cul-sec


T'as mit le calva dedans au moins ??


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as mit le calva dedans au moins ??


non ce matin c est du cafe noir 
le café complet c est pour ce soir


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2004)

j'émerge  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

ben là je fais rien d'interessant
la douche a eté deja prise et la je re re re bois un café


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben là je fais rien d'interessant
> la douche a eté deja prise et la je re re re bois un café


Nominal...


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je bois un café cul-sec


Ah.

Tu bois ton café à peine sorti de ta douche ?    

Original.


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...Et hoppp au boulot  nous on attend la suite des aventures de Rob Et Pep ! :love:


 
J'pensais la même chose.

J'me disais que ça irait à un rythme de 1 _chapter_ par semaine, désormais.....

....

....

....

_(au moins)  _


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Voire meme plus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens de serrer la main d'un mec qui est revenu de Chine lundi et qui, depuis, se vidait sur le trône suite à une super "tourista". Dois-je me couper la main et brûler tout ce que j'ai touché ?  :sick: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

je viens de terminer le dejeuner
......pas trop envie de manger , je suis plutot degouté a cause des souris
ce matin encore une dans la tapette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de serrer la main d'un mec qui est revenu de Chine lundi et qui, depuis, se vidait sur le trône suite à une super "tourista". Dois-je me couper la main et brûler tout ce que j'ai touché ?  :sick: :affraid:



  ... rigole pas avec ça Tigrou !!!!!! ...  
Moi, ce serait grand brossage à l'eau de javel et gant de crin ... mais auparavant, j'aurai été serrer la main à tous ceux qui me font ch.... pour leur rendre la pareille, mais en vrai !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de terminer le dejeuner
> ......pas trop envie de manger , je suis plutot degouté a cause des souris
> ce matin encore une dans la tapette



  ... toi aussi ????? ...  
Chez moi, depuis une semaine, on en a attrapé 3 !!!!!!!  
Mais j'utilise un piège a trappe et je les remet en liberté dans la campagne ... :rateau:  ... si ça tombe, c'est toujours la même qui revient !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... rigole pas avec ça Tigrou !!!!!! ...
> Moi, ce serait grand brossage à l'eau de javel et gant de crin ... mais auparavant, j'aurai été serrer la main à tous ceux qui me font ch.... pour leur rendre la pareille, mais en vrai !!!!!


déjà fait ça !!! après qu'ils se soient léchés les doigts (je leur ai apporté un p'tit déj': croissants et tout .....hi hi hi) j'ai pu leur dire que mes mains étaient comtaminées par un germe chinois : le kikivachié. Personne n'a rigolé et ils sont tous allés se laver les mains : peine perdue mes amis, peine perdue !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... toi aussi ????? ...
> Chez moi, depuis une semaine, on en a attrapé 3 !!!!!!!
> Mais j'utilise un piège a trappe et je les remet en liberté dans la campagne ... :rateau: ... si ça tombe, c'est toujours la même qui revient !!!!!


une souris des villes à la campagne c comme un nioub' en prison : elle va morfler grave la première semaine....après elle s'habituera.....la pauvre. T'es un monstre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... toi aussi ????? ...
> Chez moi, depuis une semaine, on en a attrapé 3 !!!!!!!
> Mais j'utilise un piège a trappe et je les remet en liberté dans la campagne ... :rateau:  ... si ça tombe, c'est toujours la même qui revient !!!!!




moi j'ai pas ce grandeur d'ame  :rose: 
mes souirs sont mortes a la tapette, l'homme les mets en direction poubelle.....

on a des souris depuis mardi .....depuis mardi soir je fais des malaises
je me demande si cela n'est pas psycologique

je n'ose plus manger les fruits posé dans la corbeille
je viens de faie une soupe a litalienne et j'ai pas terminé l'assiette
trop ecoeuré a penser que une souris aurait pu passer dans le paquet des pates....

le pain est posé a coté de moi sur le bureau......


et ma mere pour coronner le tout me telephone et me dit 
" fais attention , les souris portent des maladies graves".......merci maman, vraiment merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Je suis mort :§


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2004)

Qui poste dîne.


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Qui mord, dine


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Et qui narre, dine (avec Omouk bien sur)


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> On a des souris depuis mardi .....depuis mardi soir je fais des malaises
> je me demande si cela n'est pas psycologique
> je n'ose plus manger les fruits posé dans la corbeille
> je viens de faie une soupe a litalienne et j'ai pas terminé l'assiette
> ...



J'ai un pote qui a chopé la myxomatose en embrassant sur la bouche un lapin. Malgré tous les conseils (repose toi, ne sors pas...) il a voulu faire le malin et traverser la route. Il faisait nuit, une nuit sans lune, froide et grise. De la brume flottait sur les colines et au loin des chiens hurlaient en se reniflant le fondement.

Il était calme, grignotant sa carotte assis en tailleur au milieu de la route quand des phares l'ont aveuglé. Il y a eu un drôle de bruit, un peu liquide et en une fraction de seconde il a été aplati par un 38 tonnes.. Au bout de quelques jours sur le macadam, il était sec comme un maquereau fumé et épais comme une sole. Ce qui nous fait encore rire aujourd'hui (il est sous cadre dans le bar du coin), c'est son air étonné.


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Les vieilles mamans sont porteuses de beaucoup plus de maladies graves que les souris (et de loin).
Faut pas s'inquiéter à ce sujet. 
C'est statistiquement prouvé !


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas ce grandeur d'ame  :rose:
> mes souirs sont mortes a la tapette, l'homme les mets en direction poubelle.....
> 
> on a des souris depuis mardi .....depuis mardi soir je fais des malaises
> ...



c est vrai les souris sont porteuses de la "conjonctivite"


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Nan, c'est les joints de haschich, ça


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Le pire c'est les belles meres, c'est bourré de maladies, mieux vaut se tenir le plus loin d'elles


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est les belles meres, c'est bourré de maladies, mieux vaut se tenir le plus loin d'elles


ca existe des tapettes a belle mères


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ca existe des tapettes a belle mères


 oui on appelle ca aussi "des beaux papas soumis"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui a chopé la myxomatose en embrassant sur la bouche un lapin......Il était calme, grignotant sa carotte assis en tailleur au milie




le seul lapin que j'ai eu , tres moche un vrai albinos , il a eté offert a ma fille pour ses 2 ans........on est partis en vacances et les gentils beaux parents l'ont mis dans leur casserole au lieu de le garder pendant notre absence......


les carotes, comme les pommes de terre (patates si tu prefere) et les fruits depuis 10 minutes sont tous passé a la poubelle.....


la seule maladie que je peux chopper c'est une phobie enorme.....
je me demande si je ne suis pas deja contaminé


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le seul lapin que j'ai eu , tres moche un vrai albinos , il a eté offert a ma fille pour ses 2 ans........on est partis en vacances et les gentils beaux parents l'ont mis dans leur casserole au lieu de le garder pendant notre absence......
> 
> 
> les carotes, comme les pommes de terre (patates si tu prefere) et les fruits depuis 10 minutes sont tous passé a la poubelle.....
> ...





*Bouhhhhhh*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

est que une souris peut attaquer?
est que une souris peut mordre?
a quel etage je devrais habiter pour etre sure que j'en trouvera jamais dans mon logement?


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que une souris peut attaquer?
> est que une souris peut mordre?
> a quel etage je devrais habiter pour etre sure que j'en trouvera jamais dans mon logement?


Oui il y a eu des cas ou les souris se sont attaqués a des hommes. 
Les morsures des souris sont terribles car ces dernières ont une force collossale (environ 1 T au metre carré) rendu d'autant plus dangeureux grace a ses 3 rangées de dents en haut et en bas.

Elles peuvent aussi transmettre la rage, le tiphus, la fievre aphteuse et la grippe avière


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que une souris peut attaquer?
> est que une souris peut mordre?
> a quel etage je devrais habiter pour etre sure que j'en trouvera jamais dans mon logement?


rassure toi les souris n attaquent jamais 
ce sont des animaux pacifiques
et niveau morsures c est un peu comme si tu pincais les doigts avec une pince a linge
c est tres rare qu elles mordent jusqu au sang

pour vivre sans souris quelque soit l etage où tu habites tu pourras en prouver une en face de toi 
ca grimpe le long des canalisations comme les rats 

la solution pour t en debarasser c est un chat


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rassure toi......
> 
> la solution pour t en debarasser c est un chat



merci  :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> la solution pour t en debarasser c est un chat


Pas sur, regarde tous les tom et Jerry


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

les chats c est l arme fatale contre les souris


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur, regarde tous les tom et Jerry


mais si je t assure 
le chat il gagne des fois


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> mais si je t assure
> le chat il gagne des fois


Oui mais y'a des fois aussi, où........


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Là je prépare les goûters et sors la troupe, une petite heure._
> Y faut parce que *sinon ça va être infernal !!*
> :affraid:
> ...


ben moi ça t'embête pas si je prend ma trotinette ?






 tu me pousses Roberto ?


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Là je prépare les goûters et sors la troupe, une petite heure._
> Y faut parce que *sinon ça va être infernal !!*
> :affraid:
> ...


Au risque de ...   
j'viendrais bien faire un tour dehors avec toi _et_ la troupe.
  
_Pas débordée par le boulot aujourd'hui ._


----------



## Franswa (28 Octobre 2004)

là maintenant, je suis reparti pour continuer mon illustration !!!!!!  :hein:  :love:


----------



## rezba (1 Janvier 1970)

Moi, je cherche les 58 000 bulletins de vote par correspondance perdus en Floride ces derniers jours. Il parait qu'il y a une récompense !!!


----------



## rezba (1 Janvier 1970)

quel merdier


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> les chats c est l arme fatale contre les souris



Je peux t'en louer, si tu veux. Garantie totale : satisfaite ou remboursée. Seul problème, ils sont parfaitement bilingues Francais / Créole, comprennent quelques mots d'Anglais mais ne pratiquent absolument pas l'Italien. Par contre tu as le choix pour une complète intégration à ta déco intérieure (noir et blancs ou tigrés).

Ceci étant, il y a peut-être une autre solution : tu les gardes le temps qu'ils te débarrassent des rongeurs et en échange tu leur prodigue des cours d'Italien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

Alors c'est cassé ou pas ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

En ce moment, Rezba est en train de tripoter tous les boutons du QG des modos (voir page 1).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je remarque que *macg avance d'une heure son orologe*


il est 16h58 et pas 17h58    



ps : le forum a un serieux probleme , voila ce que vient de m'arriver dans ma bal

Objet: Réponse dans « Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"? »
De:   forums@macg.co
*Date: 1janvier 1970 01:10:31 GMT+01:00*
À:   robe.....@ la post......

Bonjour robertav,

rezba vient de répondre à une discussion à laquelle vous êtes abonné :
Forum : Le Bar MacG (sur Forums MacGeneration)
Sujet de discussion : Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?

Vous pouvez consulter le nouveau message en suivant ce lien :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70309&goto=newpost

Contenu du message :
***************
Moi, je cherche les 58 000 bulletins de vote par correspondance perdus en Floride ces derniers jours. Il parait qu'il y a une récompense !!! 
***************


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, Rezba est en train de tripoter tous les boutons du QG des modos (voir page 1).




T'a vu ça ! 
J'ai voulu essayer une machine à voter floridienne, et pan, tout par terre !!!


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

Ouf, celui-là n'est pas passé en tête de fil....


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2004)

moi j'aimais bien ces forums un chouïa surréalistes .. rezba, tu nous le refais ???


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2004)

*Bienvenue, madonna.*
Votre dernière visite : 01/01/1970 à 01h43 



J'avais pas l'impression d'être restée si longtemps absente...  
Vraiment la tête à l'envers en ce moment!


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le forum a un serieux probleme , voila ce que vient de m'arriver dans ma bal



J'ai accès à tous les MP reçus et expédiés de Roberto ! Bah mon salaud ! 

Me contacter par mail pour négocier le prix de mon silence...


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai accès à tous les MP reçus et expédiés de Roberto ! Bah mon salaud !
> 
> Me contacter par mail pour négocier le prix de mon silence...




lupus lupatria


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimais bien ces forums un chouïa surréalistes .. rezba, tu nous le refais ???



Ca te plait, ça, hein ! 
Ben, non ! C'est de la magie qui m'est inconnue, en fait... 

Ca a mis un bon petit coup sur les caches, en tout cas ! Avec mes abonnements automatiques, j'ai un tableau de bord long comme un jour sans pain !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai accès à tous les MP reçus et expédiés de Roberto ! Bah mon salaud !
> 
> Me contacter par mail pour négocier le prix de mon silence...





combien de coupbul faut payer pour les publications??????     :love:


----------



## Nephou (28 Octobre 2004)

Mois j'aimais ien les coups de boule à -20


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

C'est sidérant ! Exemple :

De: Roberto vendez à : XXXXX (je préfère garder secret le pseudo de la pauvre victime).
Objet : Bonyour

Bonyour

Mon nombré esta Roberto Vendez et yé suis del América del sur. Yé vou qué tou venais de t'inscrivo aux forums dé Mac yénération (excuse mon mauvais francèse, yé suis argentino).

Yé t'explique : yé souis lé grand chef dé macG. Si tou veux, on peut sé voir ce soir à 8 horo derrière la iglesia para qué je t'explique comment ca marchado. Tou mé reconnaitra : yé souis avec oune pétite barbichetta et yé aurais libération (el journalo) sous lé bras.

Commo cela risque dé prendre beaucoup dé tempo (cé très complicado), réserva ta nouité. Ne lé dit pas autour dé toi, é surtout pas sour les forums, cé ouna favoroso qué jé té fait, yé né peux pas le faire a toute le mondé.

A ce soiré, donc.

Roberto, grande chef del forumos.

:affraid:


----------



## Nephou (28 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ca a mis un bon petit coup sur les caches, en tout cas ! Avec mes abonnements automatiques, j'ai un tableau de bord long comme un jour sans pain !


  pour moi ça remonte jusqu'au 3 juin 2004


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ca te plait, ça, hein !
> Ben, non ! C'est de la magie qui m'est inconnue, en fait...
> 
> Ca a mis un bon petit coup sur les caches, en tout cas ! Avec mes abonnements automatiques, j'ai un tableau de bord long comme un jour sans pain !


Faut-il te croire?  

Mais bon, comment on fait pour le tableau de bord justement...


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il te croire?
> 
> Mais bon, comment on fait pour le tableau de bord justement...


 Comment on fait quoi, madame ?

NB : Ne jamais me croire.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

*rezba arrete de toucher aux boutons !!!*

moi j'ai 





> Nouvelles discussions suivies: (174)


sa fait un peu beaucoup non???????     


sinon.....si si j'aime être informée de tes faits et gestes.....tu fais quoi la?????     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comment on fait quoi, madame ?
> 
> NB : Ne jamais me croire.


 
Pour qu'il n'y ait pas la liste complète qui s'affiche, tiens!



NB : Ca je savais.


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'il n'y ait pas la liste complète qui s'affiche, tiens!



On attend que les grands Benjamins passent par là, tiens ! Vous croyez quoi, que j'ai un quelconque pouvoir technique sur les forums ? Regardez ce qui se passe rien que quand je pense à un bug, alors imaginez si je pouvais vraiment toucher à un quelconque bouton !

Non, je vois qu'une solution, Mackie est en période d'essai chez les admins !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui nous fait encore rire aujourd'hui (il est sous cadre dans le bar du coin), c'est son air étonné.





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Me contacter par mail pour négocier le prix de mon silence...





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Commo cela risque dé prendre beaucoup dé tempo (cé très complicado), réserva ta nouité. Ne lé dit pas autour dé toi, é surtout pas sour les forums, cé ouna favoroso qué jé té fait, yé né peux pas le faire a toute le mondé.



J'ai beau retourner la question dans tous les sens, j'en finis par penser que vous ne le méritez pas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

*nonnnnn pas celui là !!!!!*















hai hai hai .......trop tard??????      :love:


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *nonnnnn pas celui là !!!!!*
> hai hai hai .......trop tard??????      :love:



Arrête, je viens juste de débrider l'iPod !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, je viens juste de débrider l'iPod !




on a compris , voila ce que je vien de decouvrir:



*J'aime mon ordinateur...*




*...parce que tous ceux et celles que j'aime y vivent dedans !

Et toi... tu as une place bien spéciale sur mon disque dur !*


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Et toi... tu as une place bien spéciale sur mon disque dur !



Deux posts, il raconte qu'il est le roi pour manipuler tout ce qui s'attrape avec deux doigts, qu'il débride son iPod en loucedé derrière la console et il emballe l'affaire.... Roberto doit être dégoutté !


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Deux posts, il raconte qu'il est le roi pour manipuler tout ce qui s'attrape avec deux doigts, qu'il débride son iPod en loucedé derrière la console et il emballe l'affaire.... Roberto doit être dégoutté !



Tu bois un verre ? :style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, je viens juste de débrider l'iPod !




sa suffit là.... :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

on te dit d'arreter tes sorcellerie , d'abord le macg , puis les ipod , non mais !!!!   










c'est quoi la prochaine etape?

l'ordi de amok ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



Sur la photo, on voit bien les deux doigts disponibles...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, je viens juste de débrider l'iPod !



Ne t'emballe pas trop quand même tu vas tomber de ta chaise à force de bondir comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il en faut *plus* pour me dégoûter !



Heureusement qu'il en faut beaucoup moins pour t'allumer !


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la prochaine etape?
> 
> l'ordi de amok ??



La prochaine étape est le ban définitif si Madame, en plus de tourner la tête des modos et de nous narrer la vie de sa souris persiste à écrire Amok sans majuscule !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

on fait quoi là?    

il y a trop des boutons et....
rezba a demandé de l'aide a mackie.......on aura encore le forum?????


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine étape est le ban définitif si Madame, en plus de tourner la tête des modos et de nous narrer la vie de sa souris persiste à écrire Amok sans majuscule !




tu peux attendre la fin du mois prochaine?

je vien de payer mon abonnement !!!!!   



edit: je n' utilise *jamais * les majuscules, ni  accent, ni ponctuaction  :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n' utilise *jamais * les majuscules, ni  accent, ni ponctuaction  :love:



Quel gachis. Je suis sûr pourtant qu'en plus de ta maîtrise des langues, si tu voulais de temps en temps tripoter la cédille, mettre deux doigts de virgule dans la prose et apostropher plus souvent le passant, ta vie en serait métamorphosée.

Je mets de côté (pour plus tard), ton point si agréablement finalité, surtout lorsqu'il est en suspension, ton accent si merveilleusement aigu, celui qui prend l'air grave et l'aspect circonflexe de tes reins lorsque tu ponctues tes onomatopées.

Je le répète : quel gachis...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quel gachis. Je suis sûr pourtant qu'en plus de ta maîtrise des langues, si tu voulais de temps en temps tripoter la cédille, mettre deux doigts de virgule dans la prose et apostropher plus souvent le passant, ta vie en serait métamorphosée.
> 
> Je mets de côté (pour plus tard), ton point si agréablement finalité, surtout lorsqu'il est en suspension, ton accent si merveilleusement aigu, celui qui prend l'air grave et l'aspect circonflexe de tes reins lorsque tu ponctues tes onomatopées.
> 
> Je le répète : quel gachis...





oki oki ....si Sa Majesté désire alors ......je utilisera plus souvent le traducteur
.....surtout pour les accents !!!     


ps: sur * gachis* sa manque un accent !!   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit: je n' utilise *jamais * les majuscules, ni  accent, ni ponctuaction  :love:



Tu as raison autant être le plus démocratique possible  L'Amok devrait s'en remettre avec sous sans majuscule, cependant ça te fera perdre une occasion de mesurer le jambage de sa majuscule.


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> quel gachis...



J'aurais écrit "gâchis" ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais écrit "gâchis" ...



Oui, mais t'as pas... Alors camembert !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais écrit "gâchis" ...



Complexe du circonflexe  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki oki ....si Sa Majesté désire alors ......je utilisera plus souvent le traducteur
> .....surtout pour les accents !!!
> 
> 
> ps: sur * gachis* sa manque un accent !!   :love:


 S'il le répète, c'est qu'il y a une raison


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison autant être le plus démocratique possible



Si la démocratie consiste à tirer vers le bas, alors on est en bonne voie...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

lache mon pantalon...


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki oki ....si Sa Majesté désire alors ......



Je ne désire pas : je prends !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne désire pas : je prends !





quoi??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais t'as pas... Alors camembert !



 Pouêt pouêt camembert même !  :love:   

PS :   vous avez profité qu'il fasse beau et que je vous laisse plus de deux heures pour animer le Bar, c'est pas juste et vous faites quoi quand il fait un temps de m*** ? hien ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> lache mon pantalon...




j'en porte pas , on fait comment?


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais écrit "gâchis" ...



J'aime pas le circonflexe, sauf lorsqu'il est pliable pour le mettre dans ma poche sans déchirer les coutures !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si la démocratie consiste à tirer vers le bas, alors on est en bonne voie...



Et pourtant que d'acharnement !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant que d'acharnement !



Voilà bien un mot que tu pratiques plus que tu ne le comprends... 

Dans mon cas, c'est de la persévérance. :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi??



Lorsqu'elle est disponible pour la soirée, la fille de l'air


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi??



Alors là sur ce coup là, je dis quoi aussi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien un mot que tu pratiques plus que tu ne le comprends...
> 
> Dans mon cas, c'est de la persévérance. :love:



Voilà bien un maître en sémantique qui s'ignore...nous en discuterons plus à notre aise en privé sans doute.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien un maître en sémantique qui s'ignore...



Mais je ne m'ignore pas ! Je garde ça pour d'autres...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Moi là je savoure cet après-midi passée au soleil du Boul'Des'Py (Doc me comprendra  ) ...  :love: 

Et vous sinon ça va ?    (enfin je dis ça comme ça mais bon zavez l'air tendus là !  )


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je savoure cet après-midi passée au soleil du Boul'Des'Py (Dos me comprendra  ) ...  :love:
> 
> Et vous sinon ça va ?    (enfin je dis ça comme ça mais bon zavez l'air tendus là !  )



Boulevard des pyrénées ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'elle est disponible pour la soirée, la fille de l'air




comment tu sais que j'ai voulu rentrer dans "l'accademia d'aviazione italiana"?  

tu vois on m'a même pas prise comme hôtesse !!!....

trop distraite sois disant.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne m'ignore pas ! Je garde ça pour d'autres...



Bis repetita : nous en discuterons plus à notre aise en privé sans doute, entre gens de bonne volonté cela va de soi.


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et vous sinon ça va ?    (enfin je dis ça comme ça mais bon zavez l'air tendus là !  )



Autant qu'au réveil, c'est dire !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Boulevard des pyrénées ?



Yes !  
Bon y'avait un peu (trop) de monde  :mouais: mais c'était bon ! 

PS : m**** tu m'as citée avec ma faute ! :affraid: Doc m'en veut pas hein :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en porte pas , on fait comment?



Avec toi on fait rien.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant que d'acharnement !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Autant qu'au réveil, c'est dire !



Rhaaa il fallait bien la relever celle-là et qui s'y colle (  ) c'est le loup d'ailleurs on dit bien "quand on..."  :hein: non je m'égare là !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Doc m'en veut pas hein :rose:



C'est bon pour cette fois, mais la prochaine fois, je t'amène l'Amok !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : m**** tu m'as citée avec ma faute ! :affraid: Doc m'en veut pas hein :rose:



Si on commence à donner des points rouges à chaque faute, il va y avoir des dégâts dans le classement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et vous sinon ça va ?    (enfin je dis ça comme ça mais bon zavez l'air tendus là !  )



il y a de quoi !!!

on se moque de moi mais je suis tétanisé a l'idée de faire un face a face avec une souris.....

a chaque fois que je dois ouvrir une porte, un placard........ :affraid:  :affraid: 

une peur pas possible me serre le ventre, peur que une souris me saute a la figure quand je ouvre les portes des meubles de la cuisine......

je ose même plus ouvrir la poubelle, j'envoie fiston ou fifille mettre dedans les saletés :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment tu sais que j'ai voulu rentrer dans "l'accademia d'aviazione italiana"?
> 
> tu vois on m'a même pas prise comme hôtesse !!!....




Tu es probablement plus douée pour le décollage sur piste mouillée que pour servir la morue sur plateau repas. C'est plutôt a ton honneur !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon pour cette fois, mais la prochaine fois, je t'amène l'Amok !



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

OOOh noooon pas l'Amok !!!!! 

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


J'recommencerai plus c'est promis *Doc* !  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> OOOh noooon pas l'Amok !!!!!
> 
> ...



Affûte le proverbe Lorna


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Affûte le proverbe Lorna


 Affute l'Amok, Doc


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> OOOh noooon pas l'Amok !!!!!
> 
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Ne t'excites pas comme ça, il ne va pas te manger !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Quelle belle brochette décidément..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle brochette décidément..



Tu es le poivron sur ma rondelle d'oignon !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a de quoi !!!
> 
> on se moque de moi mais je suis tétanisé a l'idée de faire un face a face avec une souris.....



Ben écoutes les phobies ça peut paraître ridicule pour les autres, mais jamais facile à gérer pour celui qui en souffre ! 
J'avais une copine comme ça, j'habitais un vieil immeuble, on s'est retrouvée avec une souris qui nous courait entre les jambes, elle s'est mise à hurler :affraid:, j'avoue que ça ne m'a pas dérangé moi ... une tante qui avait horreur des oiseaux, une peur bleue (à cause d'Hitchcock*(?)), 
mais questions phobie j'ai les miennes aussi !  :rose:    (l'Amok par exemple, rien qu'à l'idée d'en croiser un vrai un jour, j'en ai froid dans le dos, ces animaux sauvages ... leurs instincts ...  :hein:   )

Mais tu les as encore les souris ? essaies un chat sinon y'à des méthodes plus radicales ...  :mouais: 

Courage !


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

Waou, sexuellement, ça usine !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le poivron sur ma rondelle d'oignon !  :love:



Tu avais plus ou moins réussi à rester à peu pret élégant jusque là.

Maintentant c'est sur tu as ta place ici...


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok par exemple, rien qu'à l'idée d'en croiser un vrai un jour, j'en ai froid dans le dos



Et chaud partout ailleurs ?!  Faut pas : j'suis en main, tu n'as rien à craindre !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

je vais preparer le diner

je vous laisse quelques feuilles de salade ???     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et chaud partout ailleurs ?!  Faut pas : j'suis en main, tu n'as rien à craindre !



Nan pas chaud froid j'ai dit !!   

PS : ouf ça nous fait des vacances !


----------



## Amok (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> on s'est retrouvée avec une souris qui nous courait entre les jambes, elle s'est mise à hurler



La souris ?! Mon dieu .... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La souris ?! Mon dieu .... :affraid:



 :mouais: et là tu attends quoi au juste ?  :mouais:

Edit :


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et chaud partout ailleurs ?!  Faut pas : j'suis en main, tu n'as rien à craindre !



Quelle horreur ! Qui peut me passer un semi-remorque de kleenex, au moins dix boîtes d'anti-dépresseurs pour faire bonne mesure et puis on va installer un psy au coin du thread parce que j'en ai besoin aussi ... Lorna tu te charges l'association "AAA" : Amok Addicts Anonymes ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur ! Qui peut me passer un semi-remorque de kleenex, au moins dix boîtes d'anti-dépresseurs pour faire bonne mesure et puis on va installer un psy au coin du thread parce que j'en ai besoin aussi ... Lorna tu te charges l'association "AAA" : Amok Addicts Anonymes ?



 Amok Addicts ???    

Non je crois que vous faites erreur là :hein:  , ça commence et finit par les mêmes lettres mais c'est pas moi !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

moi là je viens de lire ça


----------



## woulf (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi là je viens de lire ça



Faites des enfants qu'ils disaient 
Malheureusement, je ne suis même plus étonné... Toujours indigné, tout de même


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2004)

Là, je viens de me rendre compte qu'un nouveau réseau WiFi est apparu dans ma liste de réseaux accessibles.
L'ADSL via ce réseau fonctionne très bien. 
Il est dommage que son propriétaire ait laissé le nom du fabricant de son matériel comme nom par défaut de son réseau. 
Un rapide surf sur le site du fabricant donne accès aux manuels PDF de ses produits WiFi, donc aux paramètres d'administration par défaut.
Non? Si! Il a laissé tous les paramètres par défaut: password admin, firewall désactivé...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de me rendre compte qu'un nouveau réseau WiFi est apparu dans ma liste de réseaux accessibles.
> Il fonctionne très bien.
> Il est dommage que son propriétaire ait laissé le nom du fabricant de son matériel comme nom par défaut de son réseau.
> Un rapide surf sur le site du fabricant donne accès aux manuels PDF de ses produits WiFi, donc aux paramètres d'administration par défaut.
> Non? Si! Il a laissé tous les paramètres par défaut: password admin, firewall désactivé...




envoie lui une belle foto dedicacée


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de me rendre compte qu'un nouveau réseau WiFi est apparu dans ma liste de réseaux accessibles.
> L'ADSL via ce réseau fonctionne très bien.
> Il est dommage que son propriétaire ait laissé le nom du fabricant de son matériel comme nom par défaut de son réseau.
> Un rapide surf sur le site du fabricant donne accès aux manuels PDF de ses produits WiFi, donc aux paramètres d'administration par défaut.
> Non? Si! Il a laissé tous les paramètres par défaut: password admin, firewall désactivé...



Voilà la "news" liégeoise la plus excitante de la journée ... !  

et , j'ose, je paraphrase sonny : à part ça, sexuellement, ça va ?


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi là je viens de lire ça


 c'est un fait divers malheureusement classique.
Dans mon enfance (les années septantes) , dans mon village, en normandie c'est arrivé a 3 maisons de chez moi.
Le frère d'un camarade de classe s'etait entretué  avec son pére.
2 jours après mon camarade de classe etait en cours.


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 2 jours après mon camarade de classe etait en cours.



c'est qu'on savait vivre à la dure en ce temps là


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la "news" liégeoise la plus excitante de la journée ... !
> 
> à part ça, sexuellement, ça va ?



anne !!!     


tu es en manque ????        :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fait divers malheureusement classique.
> Dans mon enfance (les années septantes) , dans mon village, en normandie c'est arrivé a 3 maisons de chez moi.
> Le frère d'un camarade de classe s'etait entretué  avec son pére.
> 2 jours après mon camarade de classe etait en cours.



Fait divers classique ...  :mouais: 
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y à derrière tout ça, mais c'est à faire peur ... comme ça la violence surgit, sans raison ( ? ) à 14 ans !!!

mais bon ...   :hein:


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de me rendre compte qu'un nouveau réseau WiFi est apparu dans ma liste de réseaux accessibles.
> L'ADSL via ce réseau fonctionne très bien.
> Il est dommage que son propriétaire ait laissé le nom du fabricant de son matériel comme nom par défaut de son réseau.
> Un rapide surf sur le site du fabricant donne accès aux manuels PDF de ses produits WiFi, donc aux paramètres d'administration par défaut.
> Non? Si! Il a laissé tous les paramètres par défaut: password admin, firewall désactivé...


 bon, pour l'AES liegoise on se file tous rencart chez toi alors


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Fait divers classique ...  :mouais:
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y à derrière tout ça, mais c'est à faire peur ... comme ça la violence surgit, sans raison ( ? ) à 14 ans !!!
> 
> mais bon ...   :hein:


 que savons nous des raisons, de la vie de la detresse de la folie.
C'est triste, ça fait peur, c'est malheureux, mais de quelles informations disposons nous pour comprendre ?
qu'est ce qui fait peur, la mort d'une famille ou les 14 ans du meurtrier ?
14 ans, c'est l'age pour faire la guerre. 14 ans, c'est l'age pour trouver ses reperes. 14 ans c'est pas un age plus con qu'un autre pour tuer ses  parents, c'est même l'age ou il est conseillé de "tuer le père" pour un garçon.  

C'est malheureusement un fait divers classique, je le repete, combien de paricides en france cette année ?
combien de meurtres passionnels ?
et depuis 3 jours on parle de ces 2 faits divers (ce gamin de 14 ans et la gamine tuée par un type avec qui elle etait sortie, qu'elle aurait rencontré par, selon les heures de la journée et le flash d'info internette, forum, SMS.)

c'est malheureux, triste, voire angoissant.
mais pourquoi celui là plus qu'un autre ?


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la "news" liégeoise la plus excitante de la journée ... !
> 
> et , j'ose, je paraphrase sonny : à part ça, sexuellement, ça va ?


Bah, moi, ça va toujours très bien. 
J'espère juste que cette "news", au lieu de faire bêtement rire certains, en incitera d'autres à vérifier la sécurité de leur réseau, avant qu'un vrai hacker ne leur joue une crasse. :hosto: Moi, j'ai rien vu, et je retourne à mes moutons.


----------



## poildep (28 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 14 ans c'est pas un age plus con qu'un autre pour tuer ses  parents


C'est vrai, par contre c'est un âge où on ne devrait pas savoir utiliser un fusil de chasse, ni même en avoir un à portée de main. c'est tentant. Je ne dis pas que c'est la cause de tout, loin de là.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est malheureux, triste, voire angoissant.
> mais pourquoi celui là plus qu'un autre ?



Tu m'as mal comprise ce n'est pas celui-là plus que d'autres, ce sont tous ces petits drames déroulés en catimini ou bien au grand jour, la violence me fait peur, qu'elle se passe au sein d'une famille ou qu'elle soit "généralisée" dans un pays ou région.

Ce qui me fait peur c'est cette fine (à quel point ?) barrière entre la "normalité" et le dérapage vers la folie dévastatrice.

14 ans oui ça me parait jeune, oui ça me choque plus, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'à 40 ans tuer prend moins d'importance.

J'ai une fille de 10 ans.

(je vais arrêter là l'ambiance ...)


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

il y a quelq' un qui veut bien aller chercher
ma contrex dans le placard dans la cuisine
là; entre la poubelle et le trou d'en face sous le meuble
d'où j'ai vu rentrer une souris mardi?

attention il y a 2 sachets de poison et la tapette     


il y a des volontaires????


----------



## poildep (28 Octobre 2004)

c'est tout mignon une souris


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a quelq' un qui veut bien aller chercher
> ma contrex dans le placard dans la cuisine
> là; entre la poubelle et le trou d'en face sous le meuble
> d'où j'ai vu rentrer une souris mardi?
> ...



DÉMÉNAGE !

Ta souris, on va pas en faire un fromage... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> DÉMÉNAGE !
> 
> Ta souris, on va pas en faire un fromage... :rateau:



 et oh camenbert d'abord !


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> .



Et, le poisson... T'as un vilain point noir... Là.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et oh camenbert d'abord !



La proximité ne te donne pas le droit de me parler sur ce ton.
J'exige des excuses !


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attention il y a 2 sachets de poison et la tapette



moi je veux bien faire les poissons, mais qui fait la tapette ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et, le poisson... T'as un vilain point noir... Là.



 ben ouais moi qui croyait à un message codé ! 

un p'tit peu de Biactol© ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La proximité ne te donne pas le droit de me parler sur ce ton.
> J'exige des excuses !



Chat c'est toi l'chat, c'est toi l'chat, c'est toi l'chat ...


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien faire les poissons, mais qui fait la tapette ?


un de tes confrères est mort aujourd'hui   un de mes fournisseurs avait un poisson rouge depuis des années, et aujourd'hui il est mort !!   
il a été inhumé dans les toilettes des femmes à 18h précise en présence de nombreux membres de la société et de clients (moi)...
Navré


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> DÉMÉNAGE !
> 
> Ta souris, on va pas en faire un fromage... :rateau:




mais il en a pas que une , on a deja choppé 2!!!!!!


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2004)

Bin quoi ? C'est mignon une souris,
ça amène plein des touristes qui font tourner plein des entreprises.


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> un de tes confrères est mort aujourd'hui   un de mes fournisseurs avait un poisson rouge depuis des années, et aujourd'hui il est mort !!
> il a été inhumé dans les toilettes des femmes à 18h précise en présence de nombreux membres de la société et de clients (moi)...
> Navré



'tain... Ça craint !!    :mouais:


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 'tain... Ça craint !!    :mouais:


mouuuai... j'en chiale encore


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2004)

30 millions d'amis, ça existe toujours?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 30 millions d'amis, ça existe toujours?



non emission close: on ne verra plus notre chere B.B. :love:


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 30 millions d'amis, ça existe toujours?


merci de votre soutien à la grugfamilly


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 30 millions d'amis, ça existe toujours?



Oui sur France2 le Dimanche après "Vivement Dimanche" et avant "Jag"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

ma fille avait 2 poissons: mickey et minni

disons que mickey meurt (j'ai jamais su qui etait qui), :rose:
pleurs de fifille, enterrement du poisson dans le jardin

un beau jour l'autre meurt  aussi 
je suis allée en acheter un autre en cachette , puis un'autre , puis en autre......


au fait au bout de 3 mois la poissonerie connaissait ma vie...


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Oui sur France2 le Dimanche après "Vivement Dimanche" et avant "Jag"


pas la peine de poster sur ce thread le dimanche on sait ce que tu fais


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2004)

Bin oui j'ecoute 30 milions d'amis devant mon Mac pendant que ma chienne regarde l'émission.

Rien de plus naturel en sorte.


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mouuuai... j'en chiale encore



Voila je déprime  

Grug va t'il passer l'hiver ?? Aura t'il des signes de faiblesses avant coureur ??


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

là je tente de calmer une toux tres irritantes qui m'a
pas laissé dormir cette nuit   

pourquoi les sirop pour les toux sont tellement ecoeurants???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> là je tente de calmer une toux tres irritantes qui m'a
> pas laissé dormir cette nuit
> ...



si les médicaments avaient bon gôut, on n'achèterait plus d'Haribo


----------



## cemonvelo (29 Octobre 2004)

à l'attention personnelle de *roberta*, j'ai trouvé la solution à tes problèmes:


----------



## cemonvelo (29 Octobre 2004)

c'est très efficace, juges-en:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

mDr      


on me laisse tranquille avec les souris,
apparament il y en a plus , la tapette ce matin etait avec son fromage
et les sachets du poison ont pas bougé    

dis , ce mon velo , tu partage ton velo?

mais je te previens, c'est pas moi qui va pedaler     :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

Là je commence à m'inquiéter...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mDr
> 
> 
> on me laisse tranquille avec les souris,
> ...


 vacances scolaires ou leur contrat n'a pas été renouvelé ????


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Octobre 2004)

Elle a juste zigouillé le couple....


_Avant qu'ils ne se reproduisent...._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je commence à m'inquiéter...




Mais pourquoi donc
Sa Majesté est inquiète ce matin ???    :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

je mange des endives, ça interesse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vacances scolaires ou leur contrat n'a pas été renouvelé ????




si ma voisine du derniere etage a raison les souris viennent de son grenier......
elle est partie en vacance , elle a mis des tapettes et poison partout dans son appart et dans le grenier.....

.le proprio aussi a mis en oeuvre une extermination , je sais pas les details et je m'en passe volentier  

on verra bien......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je mange des endives, ça interesse quelqu'un ?




grillé au four avec du parmesan???? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je mange des endives, ça interesse quelqu'un ?


 pourquoi ? ça donnerait plus de goût à tes endives ?


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grillé au four avec du parmesan???? :love:  :love:  :love:


 ça interesse quelqu'un


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Elle a juste zigouillé le couple....
> 
> 
> _Avant qu'ils ne se reproduisent...._





arrete de  attirer leur attention


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2004)

j'attends


----------



## anntraxh (29 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> j'attends



Godot ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Godot ?



mais non il attend l'amour puisqu'il cherche des filles


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Un petit coucou à tous 
     je passe pas trop souvent dernièrement, longue semaine de boulot. :rose: Mais je ne pense pas moins souvent à vous. Surtout à robertav, déesse du bar MacGé. Ca va ? Les nausées : tu es sûre que tu n'es pas enceinte ?   Et fabienr : j'espère que ça va mieux pour toi. Sans oublier Roberto, _el jefe dé macgé_   coucou toi   :love:   
    Et je me marre avec les talents d'imitateur d'Amok.     MDR

     Et le soir, je joue à Myst IV. Ou je bois de la bière belge. Ou bien les deux :love:



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu ne m'as rien dit!


 Bin non car je n'étais pas dans ton coin...  la prochaine fois si possible


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou à tous




coucou belle pestuille 

nan nan , j'ai plus l'age d'etre bientot une grand mere que maman a nouveau
et puis si vraiment....il faudrait attendre encore 4 ans vu que j'accouche 1 fois tous les 10 ans !!!

et oui, il me faut du temp pour me remettre et le temp que le personnels de l'hopital change aussi........suis pas une cliente facile moi !!!     


un jour, promis, je vous dirais comme j'ai mordu et claqué le povre doc qui m'a fait accoucher de fifille !!     


bon we  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2004)

un ptit coucou de Liège :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Octobre 2004)

Coucou la liégeoise...


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

tiens, un café


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> un ptit coucou de Liège :love:



c'est vrai qu'il neige sur liège ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2004)

Congé maladie cette semaine. Pas à la maison. loin de tout et de tout le monde. J'ai fugué pendant 3 jours.
Petit passage en urgence au bureau pour cause de gros problèmes informatiques. je ne suis là que pour quelques heures.
Sinon, je dors, je dors, je lis et je redors.


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il neige sur liège ?


 Nan pas pour le moment    remarque, je reviens de Maastricht :rateau: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Octobre 2004)

Je ne fais que passer  :love:


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas pour le moment    remarque, je reviens de Maastricht :rateau: :love:



Et ? Le rapport entre Liège, la neige et Maastricht ?   

Super, tu lui as refilé quoi à la kikouleuse là ?  :mouais: :hosto:


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que passer  :love:



Tiens, un furet...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et ? Le rapport entre Liège, la neige et Maastricht ?
> 
> Super, tu lui as refilé quoi à la kikouleuse là ?  :mouais: :hosto:


 Maastricht est à 20 minutes de Liège :love:

Puis Maastricht est célèbre pour sa bonne :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et ? Le rapport entre Liège, la neige et Maastricht ?
> 
> Super, tu lui as refilé quoi à la kikouleuse là ?  :mouais: :hosto:



Liège et la neige, le rapport est Brel


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

je revien ici avec un café !!!    :love: 

qui de neuf depuis?


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Maastricht est à 20 minutes de Liège :love:
> 
> Puis Maastricht est célèbre pour sa bonne :love:



Il n'y a bien qu'une Belge pour sniffer de l'herbe !!  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Liège et la neige, le rapport est Brel



Certes, mais Masstricht avec, ça devient surréaliste non ?


----------



## piro (29 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Maastricht est à 20 minutes de Liège :love:
> 
> Puis Maastricht est célèbre pour sa bonne :love:


les yukas ou les rhododendrons j hesite


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a bien qu'une Belge pour sniffer de l'herbe !!  :rateau: :hosto:


 Je la sniffe pas 

puis d'abord, je t'offrirais bien une latte ou deux :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un furet...



J'ai tant de poils que çà ? (d'ailleurs c'srait temps qu'j'm'habille  )

@+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>




jolie plante ........dommage que mon basilic ne pousse pas autant !!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais Masstricht avec, ça devient surréaliste non ?



Oui sauf si comme Modern_Thing tu reviens avec de l'herbe de Maastricht


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi donc
> Sa Majesté est inquiète ce matin ???    :love:




Eh bien, je ne voyais pas venir ca :




			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> un ptit coucou de Liège :love:




Mais là ca va mieux !


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2004)

Je ne fais que faire. :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou belle pestuille



Belle pustule ?! Et pourquoi donc, grands dieux?! :affraid:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> un jour, promis, je vous dirais comme j'ai mordu et claqué le povre doc qui m'a fait accoucher de fifille !!



Non, non : c'est bon ! Nous avons déjà failli mourir d'angoisse rien qu'en parcourant tes lignes* sur l'invasion des souris, je crains que l'accouchement ce soit trop.... trop... enfin, tu me comprends. 

* Note pour Modern' : rien à voir avec une ville belge.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : c'est bon !.....




treve de blablatage inutils

pourquoi donc ce matin tu etais inquiet?     :love:


edit ; au fait, Amokouille c'est un membre de ta famille?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que faire. :love:



Encore en train de tripatouiller les boutons ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que faire. :love:




surtout , ne touche pas *aux boutons*


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...pourquoi donc ce matin tu etais inquiet?...


 
La chose moderne lui manquait, apparemment...


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> treve de blablatage inutils



  




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait, Amokouille c'est un membre de ta famille?



Oui : je suis un de ses petit-petit-petit-petit fillots. C'est pour ca que je l'ai banni un jour. Pour ca, et parce qu'il est Suisse aussi.



			
				mais alors a dit:
			
		

> La chose moderne lui manquait, apparemment...



Manquer, manquer... Le mot est un peu fort. Mais c'est un peu comme un phare, une lumière rassurante qui fait que les choses sont en place : un point qui clignote et indique 'tout va bien'.


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui : je suis un de ses petit-petit-petit-petit fillots. C'est pour ca que je l'ai banni un jour. Pour ca, et parce qu'il est Suisse aussi.




C'est pas Gribok, le suisse ? Amokouille, c'est un breton d'adoption, ou un truc comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui : je suis un de ses petit-petit-petit-petit fillots. C'est pour ca que je l'ai banni un jour. Pour ca, et parce qu'il est Suisse aussi.




hein !!!!    

suis une femme moi, pas une sainte , alors la soeur.......... :mouais: 

et puis d'Anne il en a deja une ici  je ne lui arrive meme pas a la cheville  :rose: 


moi je les aime bien les suisses moi , il font du bon chocolat !!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Gribok, le suisse ? Amokouille, c'est un breton d'adoption, ou un truc comme ça.



 :mouais: houlaaa ces mélanges !  :mouais: 

bon Qui est Qui ?


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Gribok, le suisse ? Amokouille, c'est un breton d'adoption, ou un truc comme ça.



Suisse, Breton : tout ca c'est même bagaï ! De la chair à ban !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: houlaaa ces mélanges !  :mouais:
> 
> bon Qui est Qui ?




haaa la pas de doute

moi c'est moi !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Gribok, le suisse ? Amokouille, c'est un breton d'adoption, ou un truc comme ça.



Tu t'intéresses à la généalogie amokougribokienne ? Attention surtout ne pas oublier Mackie


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Suisse, Breton : tout ca c'est même bagaï ! De la chair à ban !


 M'en parles pas. La prochaine fois, j'appuierais moi-même sur le bouton, plutôt que de rameuter la foule pour qu'elle assiste au spectacle  


J'aime bien appuyer sur les boutons, que voulez-vous.....

A ce propos, le seul admin présent pendant le trou noir d'hier c'était...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

Lorna visiteuse pour le who's who a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: houlaaa ces mélanges !  :mouais:
> 
> bon Qui est Qui ?



Tu poses toujours les bonnes questions


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> M'en parles pas. La prochaine fois, j'appuierais moi-même sur le bouton, plutôt que de rameuter la foule pour qu'elle assiste au spectacle
> 
> 
> J'aime bien appuyer sur les boutons, que voulez-vous.....




nan nan laisse les boutons tranquils et convertis toi a la coiffure!!!!


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan nan laisse les boutons tranquils et convertis toi a la coiffure!!!!



Dis moi Rez', ôtes moi d'un doute : elle cherche, non ?!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Rez', ôtes moi d'un doute : tu ne trouves pas, toi aussi, qu'elle cherche ?!



non je cherche pas, rezba sait tres bien a quoi je fais reference !!!    


toi , Sa Serenissime Majesté arrete de louper des episodes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi , Sa Serenissime Majesté arrete de louper des episodes !!!



Il faut dire que ça va tellement vite ...


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Rez', ôtes moi d'un doute : elle cherche, non ?!







Tiens, là tout de suite, j'admire un phénomène languedocien typique, par la fenêtre du bureau : le soleil se réflechit sur l'antenne parabolique du toit d'en face, alors que dans le même temps tombe une trombe d'eau. C'est chouette, ce coin ! :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non je cherche pas, rezba sait tres bien a quoi je fais reference !!! arrete de louper des episodes !!!



Oups, je ne savais pas que vous étiez ensemble !   




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi , Sa Serenissime Majesté...



Ceci étant, elle a aussi de bon côtés, si j'ôse dire...


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oups, je ne savais pas que vous étiez ensemble !




Seulement pour ses petits déjeuners légendaires !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oups, je ne savais pas que vous étiez ensemble !



Va suivre un éditorial et un HS à la couverture dorée trop classe :sick:


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Va suivre un éditorial et un HS à la couverture dorée trop classe :sick:




Continue, j'ai le doigt sur le bouton.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Continue, j'ai le doigt sur le bouton.



Couché panier papattes en rond


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Suisse, Breton : tout ca c'est même bagaï ! De la chair à ban !


Vraiment tous les bretons ??? 

J'ai rien dit


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

*et moi j'ai pas mon mot a dire là ????*   



ps ; rezba , va faire un tour dans le logiciel, j'ai posté un tit machin


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

la je vibre du rectum.... :rose: 

mais ça fait du bien :love: 


Ouuuu la, je vais ouvrir la fenêtre moi, c'est mieux


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Continue, j'ai le doigt sur le bouton.



La charte, bordel ! 



			
				robertarezba a dit:
			
		

> rezba , va faire un tour dans le logiciel, j'ai posté un tit machin



Ca va ? On dérange pas trop pendant le p'tit dej' ?! 




			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> la je vibre du rectum....



Fais gaffe, je ne sais pas si l'iSight est prévue pour resister a ces conditions extrèmes....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va ? On dérange pas trop pendant le p'tit dej' ?!



oui tu derange tu vois pas????   









il n'y a que *2 sieges et 2 tasses*


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui tu derange tu vois pas????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faut, y'en a 3, on en devine une à droite


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que *2 sieges et 2 tasses*



Tu me jetteras bien un petit bout de croissant dans une sous-tasse en porcelaine de Limoges ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me jetteras bien un petit bout de croissant dans une sous-tasse en porcelaine de Limoges ?




pendant que je vais chercher un bout de croissant, choisi un mug

mais attention a pas le casser , j'y tiens a mes dunoon , je fais la collection 










pour les curieux: le mug mouton est juste a coté de moi , pas pour mon café mais pour mes stylos     :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

y'a pô de poisson 

t'aime pas les poissons ?


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui tu derange tu vois pas????
> il n'y a que *2 sieges et 2 tasses*




Comme quoi on peut a la fois détester les souris et adorer les chauves...


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais attention a pas le casser , j'y tiens a mes dunoon , je fais la collection



C'est quoi cette horreur ?! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a pô de poisson
> 
> t'aime pas les poissons ?




je suis allée verifier, non j'ai pas des poisson...
faut dire que ma  collection est factory et pas aquarium !!    

je regardera ce que je trouve la prochaine fois quand je vais a Bâle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette horreur ?! :affraid:




tu comprens rien toi, 
retourne  a tes tasses en plastique beige !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu comprens rien toi,
> retourne  a tes tasses en plastique beige !!



Ah ! Tu sais ça toi ?


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu comprens rien toi,
> retourne  a tes tasses en plastique beige !!



Parce que du côté de chez toi, c'est soit ce truc horrible, soit le plastique beige ? Pas d'alternative ? Sérieusement, c'est quoi ? En quoi est-ce si extraordinaire pour que ca se vende ? Ne me dis pas que c'est parce que c'est... Joli ?!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Tu sais ça toi ?





hoooo moi je sais plein de chose

par exemple je sais avec certitude de quelle nature (h ou f) est piro    

pas vrai ma bellle piro?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo moi je sais plein de chose
> 
> par exemple je sais avec certitude de quelle nature (h ou f) est piro
> 
> pas vrai ma bellle piro?  :love:  :love:  :love:



Pirouette cacahuète


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pirouette cacahuète


Piro à la technique...Pirotechnique. moi aussi je peux faire de l'humour de comptoir m'sieur Tibo


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo moi je sais plein de chose
> 
> par exemple je sais avec certitude de quelle nature (h ou f) est piro
> 
> pas vrai ma bellle piro?  :love:  :love:  :love:


  alors que moi qui l'ai rencontré(e), je doute


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parce que du côté de chez toi, c'est soit ce truc horrible, soit le plastique beige ? Pas d'alternative ? Sérieusement, c'est quoi ? En quoi est-ce si extraordinaire pour que ca se vende ? Ne me dis pas que c'est parce que c'est... Joli ?!



non il y a aussi l'art de table guzzini et autre.....

pour dunoon je te donne un lien http://www.dunoonmugs.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, je ne sais pas si l'iSight est prévue pour resister a ces conditions extrèmes....



Parole de proctologue.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parole de proctologue.



(mode au fait ça me fait penser à un truc sérieux là on) Vous êtes au courant qu'à partir de l'année prochaine il va falloir demander à un généraliste l'autorisation d'aller chez un spécialiste ?   (mode au fait ça me fait penser à un truc  sérieux là off)


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Piro à la technique...Pirotechnique. moi aussi je peux faire de l'humour de comptoir m'sieur Tibo



Je n'en ai pas douté un instant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes au courant qu'à partir de la semaine prochaine il va falloir demander à un généraliste l'autorisation d'aller chez un spécialiste ?




en italie sa marche comme cela depuis longtemp :

si on veut aller chez un spe et ne payer que le tiket moderateur
il faut l'ordennance de son docteur de famille, 
docteur que l'etat impose : on en choisit 1 dans une liste tres reduite


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode au fait ça me fait penser à un truc sérieux là on) Vous êtes au courant qu'à partir de la semaine prochaine il va falloir demander à un généraliste l'autorisation d'aller chez un spécialiste ?   (mode au fait ça me fait penser à un truc  sérieux là off)



a priori, tu peux y aller sans son autorisation mais le surcoût est à ta charge


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode au fait ça me fait penser à un truc sérieux là on) Vous êtes au courant qu'à partir de la semaine prochaine il va falloir demander à un généraliste l'autorisation d'aller chez un spécialiste ?   (mode au fait ça me fait penser à un truc  sérieux là off)



Et alors ? Tu trouves ca scandaleux?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Tu trouves ca scandaleux?




moi si et je vais te dire pourquoi :

fric fric et encore fric


en italie  tu as le choix:

 soit tu vas chez ton doc qui te fais une ordennance pour un spe et tu ne paiera que le tiket moderateur mais tu devra attendre au moins 3 mois pour avoir la visite

soit tu vas chez le spe en privé, la tu as ton rdv en moins d'une semaine et tu paie minimun de ta poche 80 euros


dis moi , un pauvre type qui a des serieux probleme de santé mais qui est fauché , pourra attendre 3 mois ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi si et je vais te dire pourquoi :
> 
> fric fric et encore fric
> 
> ...



outre la dimension pécuniaire du côté des patients, la dimension pécuniaire du côté de la sécurité sociale et de la collectivité est à prendre en compte : un généraliste peut se valoir de sa compétence pour certains problèmes pour lesquels des patients vont directement consulter un ou plusieurs spécialistes


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Tu trouves ca scandaleux?



Non, pas du tout dans la mesure où il y a des abus. Par ailleurs les visites chez les ophtalmologistes, et certains autres spécialistes, ne sont pas soumises à cette règle. Ce qui me semble normal.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs les visites chez les ophtalmologistes, et certains autres spécialistes, ne sont pas soumises à cette règle. Ce qui me semble normal.




peut tu me donner un lien pour les spe qui ne sont pas soumis ?

merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi si et je vais te dire pourquoi :
> 
> fric fric et encore fric
> 
> ...



Ça concerne tous les spécialistes ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça concerne tous les spécialistes ?



oui tous les specialiste

pareil aussi pour les examens ; prise du sang , radio, scanner ect ect meme si en ce cas le delais sont moindre mais  une file d'attente de plusieurs heures t'attend contrairement au  privé  qui  attend pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut tu me donner un lien pour les spe qui ne sont pas soumis ?
> 
> merci



Gynécologie, pédiatrie et ophtalmologie comme c'est indiqué ici. Mais visiblement il y aura des changements par décret  



PS : erreur j'ai écrit semaine je voulais dire année mais vous aurez rectifié


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

c'est incroyable, en ce moment je suis juste en train de me dire que ça fait des années que je n'ai pas vu un medecin ?


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

tiens c'est incroyable, Yasser Arafat vient d'emmenager à 300 métres de mon aquarium !

:hosto: :modo:


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens c'est incroyable, Yasser Arafat vient d'emmenager à 300 métres de mon aquarium !
> 
> :hosto: :modo:


 ben ça va te permettre de voir plein de médecins


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est incroyable, en ce moment je suis juste en train de me dire que ça fait des années que je n'ai pas vu un medecin ?




pareil.....a part voir ma gyneco et ma dentiste pour le control annuel
les doc's ils ne me voyent pas souvent ..voire rarement

par contre fiston lui vois souvent les specialistes surtout pour ses yeux, il a eté deja operé


----------



## goonie (29 Octobre 2004)

Je suis au boulot de perm jusqu'à 22h00  

Alors j'en profite pour surfer un peu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

moi je viens de forcer le redemarrage de l'ordi
le pointeur de la souris a commencé a trembler et plus moyen de faire quoi que ce soit


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de forcer le redemarrage de l'ordi
> le pointeur de la souris a commencé a trembler et plus moyen de faire quoi que ce soit


t'es encore sous système 9 ?? ouhouuuuuuuu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'es encore sous système 9 ?? ouhouuuuuuuu



ben non os x10,3,5


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non os x10,3,5


ouuuup la !! parle pas de plantage sous OS X ici tu vas te faire lincher !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuuup la !! parle pas de plantage sous OS X ici tu vas te faire lincher !!!




pourquoi tu crois que je ne met les pieds que tres rarement dans les tecnique? 

quoi que, aujourd'hui j'ai posté 2 fois


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu crois que je ne met les pieds que tres rarement dans les tecnique?
> 
> quoi que, aujourd'hui j'ai posté 2 fois


et tu as mal au crâne ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous ... 
tiens, Modern, la semaine dernière j'étais à 6 km de ton bled... (Han-sur-Lesse, c'est bien ça ?) J'ai passé une journée à visiter les Ardennes... c'est joli comme région, surtout maintenant en automne... et pour une Suisse, c'est rassurant de voir des "collines" (on ne peut pas appeller ça des montagnes) de temps en temps :love: :love:


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous ...
> tiens, Modern, la semaine dernière j'étais à 6 km de ton bled... (Han-sur-Lesse, c'est bien ça ?) J'ai passé une journée à visiter les Ardennes... c'est joli comme région, surtout maintenant en automne... et pour une Suisse, c'est rassurant de voir des "collines" (on ne peut pas appeller ça des montagnes) de temps en temps :love: :love:


je t'ai donné 3 points comme ça  sans doute parce que je ressens la même chose que toi avec les montagnes, mais pour moi c'est la mer  peux pas m'en passer longtemps


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Merciiii :love:
j'aimerais pouvoir en faire autant  mais : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac._ vilaine machine veut pô  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi si et je vais te dire pourquoi :
> 
> fric fric et encore fric
> 
> ...



Le truc reglo, c'est généraliste d'abord, puis spécialiste s'il faut.

Sinon pas remboursé.

C'est comme ça depuis toujours, sauf qu'avant on remboursait quand même, maintenant c'est fini, et tant mieux.

Faut mettre de l'ordre dans ce pays de nases qui passent leur temps à se plaindre du systeme le plus favorable qui puisse exister.


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

ça fait plaisir de te voir de bonne humeur Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut tu me donner un lien pour les spe qui ne sont pas soumis ?
> 
> merci



Les psys n'en font pas partie, désolé...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir de te voir de bonne humeur Sonny



Je suis pas de bonne humeur quand je parle au tout venant...

Qu'ils aillent bosser tous !


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas de bonne humeur quand je parle au tout venant...
> 
> Qu'ils aillent bosser tous !


Mouuaff... le tout venant c'est pas le gravier qu'on met autour des maisons...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2004)

Je sais...


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

bande de caillasse va... :mouais: 

sinon sexuellement ça baigne


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2004)

Ben c'est plus ce que c'était...

32 ans..marié...


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est plus ce que c'était...
> 
> 32 ans..marié...


bientôt 33 et marié également, mais on s'maintient  

sinon avis aux heureux donnateurs de coup de boule, il ne me manque que 1 point, enfin je crois...
alors n'hésitez pas


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le truc reglo, c'est généraliste d'abord, puis spécialiste s'il faut.
> 
> Sinon pas remboursé.
> 
> ...



Je suis a 150% d'accord avec ça.
D'autant que je fais partie des spé qui ne sont pas concernés. Je vois mal un généraliste m'adresser un patient pour une cure de sommeil


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi on peut a la fois détester les souris et adorer les chauves...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

maintenant j'essaie de rattrapper le retard d'un reveil tardif   :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (30 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> maintenant j'essaie de rattrapper le retard d'un reveil tardif   :love:  :love:



Du caaaaaaaaaalme! 

Tu me fais penser au lapin blanc d'Alice.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Du caaaaaaaaaalme!




*OUI CHEF, OUI !!!!!*


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Là je vais m'habiller, _je prendrais bien un bain *mais c'est pas POSSIBLE !*_
> :bebe: :bebe:
> 
> :love:


  un bain 

  Vive les vacances scolaires, moi j'dis.
  Un samedi ensoleillé.
  Juste lézarder, lire, grignoter.
  Appeler les enfants et leur dire à bientôt 

*Bonne journée à tous.

*


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2004)

Là je dis bonjour à tout le monde et leur souhaite un bon week-end !!


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

bah bonjour et bon week-end
moi je mange une madeleine


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2004)

Que de souvenir la madeleine .... :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (30 Octobre 2004)

Là je fais ma liste de commissions en dégustant un yaourt. 
Pour une fois que j'ai pas 10 pages de posts à rattrapper, je suis peinarde 
Bon week-end à tous :love:


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

tien v'la le "fils de"... pfffff

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

là moi j'attend le livreur des pizzas


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là moi j'attend le livreur des pizzas


à quoi elle est ta pizza ? :love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tien v'la le "fils de"... pfffff
> 
> :love:



plaît-il ?


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> plaît-il ?


je peux pas te bouler, sinon je t'en aurai donné un petit, sans rancune :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

Là maintenant j'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

là maintenant j'ai du monde a la maison
les cafes sont proposé.....j'espere qu'il vont pas se coller au divan tout l'aprem

j'ai un programme shopping et cette fois je lachera pas l'os!!!!


----------



## Grug (30 Octobre 2004)

café, sortir, ou sortir café, j'hesite encore


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Plateau repas.
 Des miettes partout sur mon lit. 
 et je m'dis qu'il faut vraiment que je m'achète un portable!


----------



## Cillian (30 Octobre 2004)

Je rentre du 10é Salon du Chocolat avec une petite réserve pour les 2 à 3 semaines à venir.


----------



## Macounette (30 Octobre 2004)

Café après une salade légère et une tartine à la tapenade (_bicoz_ fondue ce soir :love: ) 
Et puis un petit praliné belge ... rha c'est trop bon leur chocolat. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Octobre 2004)

Un ptit coucou du CAMi Store de Liège :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Octobre 2004)

j'ouvre un sujet avant d'aller me mater un nanard


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouaaaais : je voudrais bien *être une miette*, _après j'écrirai un bouquin genre ça s'appelera : *"In bed with madonna"* !_
> :rose:



Ben ça s'arrange pas hein !!    
T'as pensé filer les mômes à quelqu'un pour deux jours, histoire de t'occuper un peu de ta Pépita ? :mouais:


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

La je mange du Milka aux noisettes, hummmmm très bon


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouaaaais : je voudrais bien *être une miette*, _après j'écrirai un bouquin genre ça s'appelera : *"In bed with madonna"* !_
> :rose:


 
Faut dire, t'es pas très _discre_t aussi, Roberto  :hein: :mouais: 

Bon, on se retrouve où déjà, à Paris?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna et ses Krisprolls  a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, t'es pas très _discre_t aussi, Roberto  :hein: :mouais:
> 
> Bon, on se retrouve où déjà, à Paris?



Tout droit en passant derrière l'oreiller et juste après le traversin  La miette est là  Fait attention c'est urtiquant le Robertocracotte


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

mais tout le monde se fou de mon chocolat ou quoi !!!


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mais tout le monde se fou de mon chocolat ou quoi !!!


 Mais non!!! 
 Et puis s'il y a déjà des miettes, il peut bien y avoir du chocolat aussi :rose:


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, t'es pas très _discre_t aussi, Roberto  :hein: :mouais:
> 
> Bon, on se retrouve où déjà, à Paris?



Cet homme est machiavélique !!   
Sous couvert d'une libido sans cesse croissante qu'il n'arrive plus à satisfaire, il rabat et piège ses proies en leur faisant miroiter des nirvanas qu'elles n'ont jamais connu et au final elles se retrouvent dans une cave à taper des manuscrits à peine lisibles...  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> leur faisant miroiter des nirvanas qu'elles n'ont jamais connu



Faut aimer les chemises hawaïennes aussi...


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Cet homme est machiavélique !!
> Sous couvert d'une libido sans cesse croissante qu'il n'arrive plus à satisfaire, il rabat et piège ses proies en leur faisant miroiter des nirvanas qu'elles n'ont jamais connu et au final elles se retrouvent dans une cave à taper des manuscrits à peine lisibles... :mouais:


 
 Du vécu? 
 Dis moi tu t'es fait avoir aussi? 

 ou on t'a _juste_ raconté? 
 parce que tu sais, parfois les filles, elles savent plus quoi inventer pour se faire plaindre...


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut aimer les chemises hawaïennes aussi...


  En l'occurrence, j'imaginais plutôt sans chemise..


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> La je mange du Milka aux noisettes, hummmmm très bon



Il en a de la chance milka de se faire bouffer les noisettes !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna version Rica Zaraï a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurrence, j'imaginais plutôt sans chemise..



Et sans pantalon faisant un sprint final autour d'une bassine d'eau froide ?


----------



## anntraxh (30 Octobre 2004)

Là, je m'écoute Melvin Taylor à donf, en lisant le mail de confirmation de bonne arrivée de Filliote à Varsovie, et je vais savourer une semaine entière *sans* enfant !   *

Et j'attends mon petit ami qui me cuisine une moambe, ce soir ...  :love: 

*Euhhh, disons que ... après 48h, elle commence à me manquer un peu , des fois ...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mais tout le monde se fou de mon chocolat ou quoi !!!





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il en a de la chance milka de se faire bouffer les noisettes !!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurrence, j'imaginais plutôt sans chemise..


Comme il en existe qui gardent leur chaussettes, Roberto ne quitte *jamais* sa chemise. Oui je sais ça fait peur...    :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu sais, parfois les filles, elles savent plus quoi inventer pour se faire plaindre...



Seulement parfois ?


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et sans pantalon faisant un sprint final autour d'une bassine d'eau froide ?


 presque ça, mais sans la bassine d'eau froide


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Roberto ne quitte *jamais* sa chemise.


 On parie?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino vêtu d'une peau de loup uniquement a dit:
			
		

> Seulement parfois ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On parie?



Pour que tu te plaignes encore ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna Splash  a dit:
			
		

> presque ça, mais sans la bassine d'eau froide



D'accord autour de la baignoire alors


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

Bah alors tibo, t'avais peur pour ta pelisse que tu édites "bête" par "loup" ? :mouais:      :rateau:


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour que tu te plaignes encore ?


 Tu seras le premier averti


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras le premier averti



En 5 exemplaires, comme d'hab hein ?


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En 5 exemplaires, comme d'hab hein ?


 Et pour les photos, en couleur ou N&B ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino  a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors tibo, t'avais peur pour ta pelisse que tu édites "bête" par "loup" ? :mouais:      :rateau:



Erreur de pelage


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je peux... heu... _enfin j'ai le droit de donner mon avis_ ??



Question : tu veux être classe et sexy ou pas ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Boaf, *allez Nato il est sympa on lui filera une vidéo fullscreen !*
> 
> 
> :love:



Bonne idée, le serveur de mackie est tout chaud, avec ça dans 10 jours il est de retour à Tokio !!    :style:

Je vais peut-être m'y mettre aussi moi à Ebay finalement.


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonne idée...*_


 

*Alors j'enverrai ma doublure...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2004)

Moins intéressante que l'originale ...


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moins intéressante que l'originale ...


 
 :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moins intéressante que l'originale ...



L'original est beaucoup plus pieux. La doublure est dans un pieu  C'est une optique différente. In god we trust


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

bonsoir a tous

je vien de rentrer, e vois que j'ai gagné dans google    

la maintenant je vais bouler


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2004)

J'attend de pouvoir à nouveau bouler ... Dans 24 heures !


----------



## minime (31 Octobre 2004)

Là maintenant je déballe le cd d'Homeworld2. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2004)

J'essaye de voir si le post de poildep dans "avis aux users ..." contient un message caché ou subliminal dans l'agencement des lettres ...


----------



## zele (31 Octobre 2004)

làlalalalalalala zuis au Cyber Festnoz  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (31 Octobre 2004)

Salut Roberto,

Excellent dimanche! Et autres aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends que *tout le monde se réveille.*
> _Pour ouvrir les cadeaux._


 Des cadeaux ? Tiens, c'est une bonne idée, tu pouvais pas en parler à mes parents ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

*bon anniversaire le fiston a 2 dents *  :love:  :love:  :love: 








bonne journée roberto et bonne fete  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

salut à tous et une spéciale à Roberto :love:


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire RobertooOOOoOOoOooOOoo :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

non rien :rateau:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de voir si le post de poildep dans "avis aux users ..." contient un message caché ou subliminal dans l'agencement des lettres ...


 tiens, je l'avais oublié celui-là.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

maintenant je viens de remarquer que j'ai toujours des souris chez moi !!!   


depuis jeudi plus de morts dans la tapette , ce matin j'ai fait un test pour avoir la certitude que ces bestioles n'habitent plus chez moi 
j'ai mis 4 petits morceaux de fromage et....il en reste 3  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends que *tout le monde se réveille.*
> _Pour ouvrir les cadeaux._



Robertito y Pepitita : j'adore !


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis 4 petits morceaux de fromage et....il en reste 3  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


tu es sur de ne pas être somnambule par hazard !! :mouais:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

là je viens de réaliser qu'on est passé à l'heure d'hiver.


----------



## Alex666 (31 Octobre 2004)

je reviens sur macgé ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de réaliser qu'on est passé à l'heure d'hiver.


 En belgique aussi  ?


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En belgique aussi  ?


 viens vérifier !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !!! 

Là je regarde par la fenètre le brouillard qui se dissipe peu à peu ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

en suisse aussi meme si demain le canton de BÂle n'est pas ferié


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je reviens sur macgé ça faisait longtemps...


salut toi !!!  
j'adooooooore toujours autant ton avatar !!


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> viens vérifier !


 Je finis mon prochain disque, et je viens en tournée, promis


----------



## Talchan (31 Octobre 2004)

Je danse la salsa (la,la,la,la)


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est une frangine portoricaine
Qui vit dans le spanish Harlem
Les reins cambrés au bon endroit
Elle est superbe, c'est la salsa ! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

je poste ici au moins je ne suis pas à contretemps comme dans le TER


----------



## Talchan (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est une frangine portoricaine
> Qui vit dans le spanish Harlem
> Les reins cambrés au bon endroit
> Elle est superbe, c'est la salsa ! :love:



  tu danses super bien merci (la, la, la)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est une frangine portoricaine
> Qui vit dans le spanish Harlem
> Les reins cambrés au bon endroit
> Elle est superbe, c'est la salsa ! :love:



Sans son c'est moins bien


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> tu danses super bien merci (la, la, la)


 de rien, c'est Lavillier qu'il faut remercier. 

ps : moi le merci je le joue plutôt en mi


----------



## Talchan (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de rien, c'est Lavillier qu'il faut remercier.
> 
> ps : moi le merci je le joue plutôt en mi


je comprends mieux ta signature


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je poste ici au moins je ne suis pas à contretemps comme dans le TER


 Ouais mais on y rencontre des gens sympas dans le train 

 En parlant de train, je vais aller faire un tour sur la voie ferrée, avec Björk  et Tim..
 :love:


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens de réussir (enfin je crois) une tarte au citron meringuée malgré tous les ostacles qui s'imposerent a moi : notamment un chat qui se jete sur tous les ingredients des que je prepare autre chose....  
Je vous épargne le reste 

Elle est un peu grande alors si quelqu'un n'a pas peur (meme en ce jour)......je partage


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de réussir (enfin je crois) une tarte au citron meringuée


 :love:


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en suisse aussi meme si demain le canton de BÂle n'est pas ferié


t'en sais des choses sur la Suisse toi 
... et puis pas qu'au canton de Bâle... la plupart des cantons ne connaissent pas la Toussaint en tant que férié, protestantisme oblige.
Il ne nous reste plus qu'à aller emm.... tous les cathos en leur sonnant les cloches ce soir :rateau: (vive _hélouine_     )


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de réussir (enfin je crois) une tarte au citron meringuée
> 
> Elle est un peu grande alors si quelqu'un n'a pas peur (meme en ce jour)......je partage



J'achète !


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

Mon chat viens de mettre ses deux pattes dans la tarte !! rahhhhhhh

Ce con il s'est approché de la tarte, je lui ai fais peur pour pas qu'il la bouffe...il a sauter dedans !

Bon le gout a pas du changer mais elle a pas la meme gueule quoi 

Toujours amateur ???


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> t'en sais des choses sur la Suisse toi



pas compliqué quand on habite a la frontiere suisse et allemande     

dommage que l'allemand j'arrive pas a l'apprendre
je te dis pas la galere quand je tombe sur ses vendeuse qui s'entetent a me parler
la langue baloise!!! :rose:  :rose: 

en suisse j'aime beaucoup de chose mais je comprend pas un "truc":
comment est possible fabriquer du si bon chocolat ''dur"
et se faire servir dans les  cafés  du choco chaud tellement imbuvable?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat viens de mettre ses deux pattes dans la tarte !! rahhhhhhh
> 
> Ce con il s'est approché de la tarte, je lui ai fais peur pour pas qu'il la bouffe...il a sauter dedans !
> 
> ...



Bon mets-la au frigô, découpe le chat en 8 morceaux, il te faut 7 dl de blanc sec, 200g d'oignons perlés, 50 g de lardons, 200 g de champihgnons bruns, une carotte. Tu rissoles le chat, saupoudre de farine et fait brunir. Tu déglaces au blanc, tu rajoutes les lardons préalablement grillés, les oignons et le reste. 50 minutes a feux dous, couvert. Servi avec des nouilles  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat viens de mettre ses deux pattes dans la tarte !! rahhhhhhh
> 
> Ce con il s'est approché de la tarte, je lui ai fais peur pour pas qu'il la bouffe...il a sauter dedans !
> 
> ...




Verse du chocolat fondu dessus  Les graviers à chat tu les enlèves avant :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Toujours amateur ???



non merci , sans maniere !!!    


de toute façon je suis pas du tout sucré mais plutot salé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Verse du chocolat fondu dessus



autant pour les smiley tu maîtrises autant pour la nourriture : une tarte citron meringuée au chocolat


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en suisse j'aime beaucoup de chose mais je comprend pas un "truc":
> comment est possible fabriquer du si bon chocolat ''dur"
> et se faire servir dans les  cafés  du choco chaud tellement imbuvable?


C'est parce que chez nous, le chocolat chaud c'est plutôt du "lait chocolaté" que du vrai choco chaud :love:


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

J'ai pas de carotte ! je peut remplacer par quelquechose qui y ressemble ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> autant pour les smiley tu maîtrises autant pour la nourriture : une tarte citron meringuée au chocolat



Pourtant, je t'assure que sans les traces de pattes de chat, c'est...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de carotte ! je peut remplacer par quelquechose qui y ressemble ???


captain_x je serais toi je commencerais a me faire du soucis


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> autant pour les smiley tu maîtrises autant pour la nourriture : une tarte citron meringuée au chocolat



j'osais pas le dire  c'est que je veux pas brusquer les felins moi...


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> captain_x je serais toi je commencerais a me faire du soucis



J'y tiens trop pour en faire qu'un seul repas va  :rose: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> j'osais pas le dire  c'est que je veux pas brusquer les felins moi...



Et tu fais bien parce qu'un lapin, même bleu, ça doit pouvoir se faire en civet


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> j'osais pas le dire  c'est que je veux pas brusquer les felins moi...



Oh moi tu sais je crains "degun" et une fourche est efficace contre un félin


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oh moi tu sais je crains "degun" et une fourche est efficace contre un félin



tu l'a mise ou ta fourche ? Je la vois pas   (oups j'ai dit une connerie ?)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> tu l'a mise ou ta fourche ? Je la vois pas   (oups j'ai dit une connerie ?)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi là maintenant, je regarde les recettes de tarte au citron meringuée !      :love: 

j'ai pas tous les ingrédients ...   

 :hein:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là maintenant, je regarde les recettes de tarte au citron meringuée !      :love:
> 
> j'ai pas tous les ingrédients ...
> 
> :hein:


 'faut un chat et du chocolat.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là maintenant, je regarde les recettes de tarte au citron meringuée !      :love:
> 
> j'ai pas tous les ingrédients ...
> 
> :hein:



si tu as un chat c'est bon tu peux te passer de ceratins ingrédients 

si tu as du chocolat c'est encore mieux


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est normal il te manque le chocolat ... Demande à la panthère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

du potiron ?


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

le chat est tres important pour le bon deroulement.... 

C'est simple => creme, beurre, oeuf, citron (si,si), sucre...blanc d'oeuf et sucre pour la meringue !
Pour la pate a tarte tu te demerde  

Vouala.......bon apétit petite diablesse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

ça sert a quoi sur macg de se toucher la boule ?


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> du potiron ?


 :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Bon alors une précision : Rodeo drive sur le dos Panther ce n'est pas pour demain !    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> ça sert a quoi sur macg de se toucher la boule ?


 touche la mienne, tu verras


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

moi je vien de terminer le dejeuner,  la salade composé par fifille

endives, saucisson sec, mozzarella, crouton grillé  :love:  :love:  :love: 


elle m'enerve cette petite : elle a tout pour elle


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors une précision : Rodeo drive sur le dos Panther ce n'est pas pour demain !    :mouais:



Demain je ne suis pas libre mais après-demain cela peut se faire   

On peut faire du crochet si tu veux je te montrerais comment te servir d'une fourche et de barettes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> touche la mienne, tu verras



ça y est je l'ai touchée, alors ? tu as senti quelquechose ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors une précision : Rodeo drive sur le dos Panther ce n'est pas pour demain !    :mouais:








pourtant cette moto est une MZ 660 BAGHIRA/BLACK PANTHER


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

là je suis mort de rire, des inconnus m'envoient une conf vidéo unidirectionnelle et je vois une tite fille s'entrainer à danser sur de la musique nase (elle a du boulot...)


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> ça y est je l'ai touchée, alors ? tu as senti quelquechose ?


ça m'a chatouillé


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Demain je ne suis pas libre mais après-demain cela peut se faire
> 
> On peut faire du crochet si tu veux je te montrerais comment te servir d'une fourche et de barettes



La spécialiste de ces ustensiles c'est Lorna d'ailleurs SM attend toujours ses leçons de perfectionnement  Tu as pris des cours avec elle ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> MZ 660 BAGHIRA/BLACK PANTHER



Oui, je sais mais l'asphalte ça fait mal aux coussinets


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Bien dans ce cas vas te coucher


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bien dans ce cas vas te coucher


comme t'es mimi, besoin d'être deux ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme t'es mimi, besoin d'être deux ?


 t'avance l'argent d'abord


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais mais l'asphalte ça fait mal aux coussinets



Coussinet c'est coquet, n'est ce pas ?

Pour protéger tes coussinets, je te propose de ratiociner point de croix autour d'une tarte citron chocolat ? 







Je te donne le lien pour la recette même si tu as déjà des madeleines en retard


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> t'avance l'argent d'abord


Je parlais d'elle, pas de moi, j'en ai rien a battre des victimes qui chialent quand on se comporte avec elles comme elles se comportent avec les gens...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

tu n'aurais pas plutôt de la tarte aux pralines ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> tu n'aurais pas plutôt de la tarte aux pralines ?


Non mais un reste de pâte d'amande ça te dis ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais d'elle, pas de moi, j'en ai rien a battre des victimes qui chialent quand on se comporte avec elles comme elles se comportent avec les gens...



lol... t'es tellement supérieur, et parfait


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non mais un reste de pâte d'amande ça te dis ?



c'étais adressé à qqun d'autre. suit un peut. 'brutis


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> lol... t'es tellement supérieur, et parfait


J'aime pas la mythomanie, c'est tout. Tu juges, c'est étrange, c'est ce dont tu accuses tout le monde, encore une fois...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> tu n'aurais pas plutôt de la tarte aux pralines ?



et une tarte aux pralines (roses) pour la 12 !






la recette  par ici


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas la mythomanie, c'est tout. Tu juges, c'est étrange, c'est ce dont tu accuses tout le monde, encore une fois...



Moi ? non ? où donc ?

lol. et puis tu sais, vus tes goûts, ce que tu aimes n'interresse personne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je te donne le lien pour la recette même si tu as déjà des madeleines en retard



Oui, c'est vrai  Tu vois que c'est bon la tarte citron chocolat


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et une tarte aux pralines (roses) pour la 12 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais c'est un coulis ça  :mouais: l'est où la pâte ? :love:


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

ce que j'aime le plus dans le flamenco, ce sont les morceaux où le rythme est donné par les coups portés sur l'enclume.


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'aime le plus dans le flamenco, ce sont les morceaux où le rythme est donné par les coups portés sur l'enclume.



Richard Wagner : Das Ring des nibelungen


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? non ? où donc ?
> 
> lol. et puis tu sais, vus tes goûts, ce que tu aimes n'interresse personne.


c'est mimi... tout plein...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

oui, beuuarrr aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai  Tu vois que c'est bon la tarte citron chocolat



sans meringue je ne dis pas ; avec c'est moyen

maintenant étant resté sur ma faim avec les madeleines je me contenterai de cette tarte citron-chocolat

en attendant je mangerai bien cela


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'aime le plus dans le flamenco, ce sont les morceaux où le rythme est donné par les coups portés sur l'enclume.



Je pensais que tu aurais plutôt apprécié les envolées lyriques des longues jupes pleines de froufrous


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que tu aurais plutôt apprécié les envolées lyriques des longues jupes pleines de froufrous


 tu ne sais pas à quel point je suis éclectique....


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en attendant je mangerai bien cela


change de pizzeria


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en attendant je mangerai bien cela




Mais... mais... qu'est-ce que c'est que cette matière ? .... mais... mais... c'est de la merde ? ¿??


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

j'aime pas trop le gateaux, voir meme pas du tout


il y a pas de la bonne glace reglisse choco banane???  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est le néant, derrière la signature de cécil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tu ne sais pas à quel point je suis éclectique....



Si j'imagine bien à quel point c'est nécessaire...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

cécil et supermoquette cela vous fait un point en commun

l'un qui achète son chocolat dans une pizzeria et l'autre qui le confond avec ...

un point de moins pour cécil si cassis c'est pour le port de la Méditerranée; si c'est pour le cassis de dijon n'en abuse pas trop


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est le néant, derrière la signature de cécil.



j'ai pas encore fabriqué la clef qui ouvre le caveau


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> un point de moins pour cécil si cassis c'est pour le port de la Méditerranée; si c'est pour le cassis de dijon n'en abuse pas trop


 le port est bien dans une bouteille, et c'est bien cassis la ville et non le fruit qui devais pobablement se trouver dans la précédente bouteille déjà occupé part le port maintenant, le tout sur la table de marbre de la cuisine.

c'est clair ?


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est le néant, derrière la signature de cécil.


 Pas seulement derr!ère la signature...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> le port est bien dans une bouteille, et c'est bien cassis la ville et non le fruit qui devais pobablement se trouver dans la précédente bouteille déjà occupé part le port maintenant, le tout sur la table de marbre de la cuisine.
> 
> c'est clair ?



dans ce cas va au panier


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas seulement derr!ère la signature...


 quand t'auras ton carton V.I.P. on t'allumeras la lumière


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas encore fabriqué la clef qui ouvre le caveau



On va demander à "l'indienne" s'il lui en reste une


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas va au panier


 et je demande Mémé Guérini pour pour la fabrication des truffes ?


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> quand t'auras ton carton V.I.P. on t'allumeras la lumière


 Toujours préféré l'ombre. Et plus que jamais.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> et je demande Mémé Guérini pour pour la fabrication des truffes ?



Tout à fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Toujours préféré l'ombre. Et plus que jamais.



Point trop n'en faut  Si ?


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Point trop n'en faut  Si ?


 Heu... c'est toi qui écris ça ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Point trop n'en faut  Si ?



si : I've seen much of the rest of the world. It is  brutal and cruel and dark


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Point trop n'en faut  Si ?


 Rezba a été plus rapide que moi 

 Et puis, il y a de belles ombres et des lumières ideuses. Question d'équilibre, tu as raison fnalement.

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

il y a pas un reste de café?

mmerciiiiiiiiiiiii    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu... c'est toi qui écris ça ?





			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rezba a été plus rapide que moi
> 
> Et puis, il y a de belles ombres et des lumières ideuses. Question d'équilibre, tu as raison fnalement.



N'en jetez plus je tombe à terre, vos rêveries sur l'ombre ont eu raison de ma volonté de rester dans la lumière


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas un reste de café?
> 
> mmerciiiiiiiiiiiii    :love:


_  Tiens, ce n'est qu'un tout petit reste, mais je le partage avec plaisir..._









  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _  Tiens, ce n'est qu'un tout petit reste, mais je le partage avec plaisir..._
> 
> :love:




merci chere Madonna , 

pour la peine de que possible je te claquera d'un bon coup !!    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

je prends le tek, et te laisse la tasse..


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je prends le tek, et te laisse la tasse..


 non, le teck c'est ma maison.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

menteuse...


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

ou pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

On a bien avancé là...


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

ça doit être la drogue 
ça n'aide pas à réfléchir.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Tu veux qu'on en parle ???


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

de la tienne ou la mienne?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Mes drogues à moi on ne peut pas en dire grand chose....


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

itou.


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

de mieux en mieux, on avance à pas de géant.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Et ouais, on est retransmis en direct sur France culture...

Donc Madonna, chéri(e), il parait que tu aimes te faire fouetter ?


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais, on est retransmis en direct sur France culture...
> 
> Donc Madonna, chéri(e), il parait que tu aimes te faire fouetter ?


 
 J'me disais aussi...  

 Bonne fin d'après midi 
 A un de ces jours.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Et non... merde !!!

On commençait juste à s'amuser !!!

Pourquoi personne veut jouer avec moi ??


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

à consommer avec modération ©


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et non... merde !!!
> 
> On commençait juste à s'amuser !!!
> 
> Pourquoi personne veut jouer avec moi ??


 PARCE QUE !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Zut, j'ai pô d'ami sur ce forum, personne m'aime...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> à consommer avec modération ©



Ceci dit, il est encore temps de tomber le futal si tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

bon aprem a tous

la famille adams est prete a alller chercher les bonbons


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon aprem a tous
> 
> la famille adams est prete a alller chercher les bonbons


 tu tombes bien, sonnyboy est chaud


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon aprem a tous
> 
> la famille adams est prete a alller chercher les bonbons



Oui, oui, biensur...

Biensur...

Sécurité !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu tombes bien, sonnyboy est chaud



Tu veux un bonbon ???


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un bonbon ???


 enlève tes mains vieux pervers !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon, bon...

Tu diras rien à ton pere hein ?


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon...
> 
> Tu diras rien à ton pere hein ?


 d'accord mais enlève tes mains.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

ça fait une heure que je les ai enlevées, ça doit être quelqu'un d'autre là...


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait une heure que je les ai enlevées, ça doit être quelqu'un d'autre là...


 c'est pas moi


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

tu reviens à la charge gourmande...


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

non pas gourmande. gourmette seulement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zut, j'ai pô d'ami sur ce forum, personne m'aime...



Mais si


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

vous battez pas non plus !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> vous battez pas non plus !!!



Pourquoi il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Ben non, j'ai plus 20 ans...


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, j'ai plus 20 ans...


 Il se relache, on vous dit.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

ne me tourne quand même pas trop le dos...

j'ai encore le Zip bien graissé...


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

Je ne tourne jamais le dos, tu sais ! J'ai le cul posé sur mon fauteuil toute la journée.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

attention pas bon...

cholestérol...


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :d :d :d


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> attention pas bon...
> 
> cholestérol...



Ah merde ! Tu crois qu'il faudrait que j'aille voir le _Doc_ ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde ! Tu crois qu'il faudrait que j'aille voir le _Doc_ ?



C'est pas le cholestérol qu'il va te soigner lui !!!


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

Doc Evil ? cholesterol ?


ça donne le cholesterol les Loukoums ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

si on les mange oui...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ça donne le cholesterol les Loukoums ?



L'enrobage au caramel mou sans doute...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

ceci dit il n'ya certainement que Godzilla pour pouvoir avaler un Loukoum comme DocEvil


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'enrobage au caramel mou sans doute...




Oups t'es là ma petite paupiette ? j't'ai confondus avec un sucrerie.... mince alors


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit il n'ya certainement que Godzilla pour pouvoir avaler un Loukoum comme DocEvil



Ce qui tend à montrer que Godzilla est loin d'être aussi con qu'il en a l'air.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Godzilla non....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Godzilla non....



C'était sous-entendu.


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui tend à montrer que Godzilla est loin d'être aussi con qu'il en a l'air.




Oui mais alors son taux de cholesterol doit bien faire un bon sismique gigantesque à ce moment là


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais alors son taux de cholesterol doit bien faire un bon sismique gigantesque à ce moment là



Peut-être qu'il s'en fout, va savoir... Après tout, comme disait Pierre, vivons heureux en attendant la mort.


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

Le train   :love: me fait tourner la tête...

  Je ne sais si c'est le changement d'heure, sûrement,
  mais je boirais bien un coup.
  C'est quand qu'elle vient la bretonne???


----------



## macelene (31 Octobre 2004)

* bonjour Toutes et Tous... * :love:








Se souvenir qu'il reste partout dans ce Monde, des Mains d'Amis qui restent tendues...
Qu'il est bon de les retrouver, même en rentrant chez soi. 
Qu'il est bon de les recevoir.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

bonsoir

je viens de rentrer il y a peu......
j'ai vu plusieurs réponses dans plusieurs threads   

je comprend pas pourquoi il y a autant de agressivité
c'est  ces fêtes si particulièrement douloureuses qui vous 
rendent  tellement aigris ?  

dommage , l'ambiance est morne................


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Je la trouve trés bonne l'ambiance moi...


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi, en ce moment, je joue avec l'interface de mon Mac, en essayent de faire aussi bien qu'AuGie


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi en ce moment je m'emmerde avec l'interface de mon PC...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en ce moment, je joue avec l'interface de mon Mac, en essayent de faire aussi bien qu'AuGie




    mdr...... moi je tente de trouver le bon reglage de la souris   

je ne la touve pas du tout precise,
j'en sais pas si c'est le reglage ou le support de glisse


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

rien... je fais rien à part lire des posts sur MacG et en lacher quelques un !!
désopilant à souhait comme seul semac sait le faire   
mouuuuuuarff... que je m'aime quand je suis bon comme ça


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'me tripote un peu, pour changer...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'me tripote un peu, pour changer...


tien ça me donne envie


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

L'occasion fait le laron...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'occasion fait le laron...


c'est une invitation  t'es pas sur le bon thread


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Les acteurs principaux sont absents, c'est pas pareil...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les acteurs principaux sont absents, c'est pas pareil...



ou sur répondeur


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les acteurs principaux sont absents, c'est pas pareil...


il y a des fouets et des menottes ?? alors je veux bien jouer les seconds couteaux !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Perso j'ai déjà tombé le futal...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai déjà tombé le futal...


moi aussi et le tube de v... à la main


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Inutile, je me suis enduit le corps de graisse de hérisson...

J'en ai trouvé un déjà tamisé sur la route...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Inutile, je me suis enduit le corps de graisse de hérisson...
> 
> J'en ai trouvé un déjà tamisé sur la route...


RRRaaaah le pied les sensations et l'odeur à la fois !! j'aime quand tu mets du piquant dans notre relation


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Enfin un connaisseur, amateur de graisse hérisson trop souvent délaissée au profit des gels divers et variés proposés par des tenanciers de sex shop peu scrupuleux...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un connaisseur, amateur de graisse hérisson trop souvent délaissée au profit des gels divers et variés proposés par des tenanciers de sex shop peu scrupuleux...


merci mon seigneur !!
je préfère le naturel qui gratte que le synthétique asceptisé !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Et oui nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde... mais je m'emporte, le sujet est trop grave...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à cul de pompe à merde...


oui c'est bien de cela qu'il sagit


----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2004)

Je me demande si je vais avoir le courage de tout lire


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si je vais avoir le courage de tout lire


si tu veux un conseil : te fatigue pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est un peu comme du doc, tu vas voir...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

un prix pulizer en puissance !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

En fait tu vas adorer, tu vas voir, faut pas avoir peur...


----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2004)

c'est juste que ça manque d'illustration comme celle-ci (fig. 1) ou cette autre (fig.5 mais là ça va être modéré)


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Ben au début on a essayé et trés vite on s'est aperçu que les gens s'y perdaient (fig 1) alors du coup on preferre faire sans, comme dans le monde...


----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2004)

faut dire que la fig. 1 est un peu molle


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> faut dire que la fig. 1 est un peu molle


parle pour toi ! oooh l'ôtes heee


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Ben on m'a assez reproché mes illustrations (fig 2 et 3) alors tu penses bien que je vais pas continuer dans cette voie.


----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2004)

bon ben je vais faire un tour, salopez pas tout quand même mettez des housses (fig. 19)


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben on m'a assez reproché mes illustrations (fig 2 et 3) alors tu penses bien que je vais pas continuer dans cette voie.


surtout la fig 2 il fallait une double page !! ça en a effrayé plus d'un !!ou plutôt d'une


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon ben moi je vais pas tarder à r'tourner dans ma housse...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

attention de ne pas te coincer les ... dans la fermeture éclair !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Nan tout c'est bien passé, par contre je découvre avec stupeur que mon vieux avait raison de me dire que plus on vieillit moins on dort...

8h30 un férié...pas normal ça..


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Novembre 2004)

Et les mômes, c'est la mort des grasses mat'.....


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

moi j'en ai pas  et pas de grasse mat' quand même !  
mais je crois que je prérèrerai être réveillé pas mes mômes que par les tracasseries professionnelles !!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Pas de momes non plus...

Mais la journée est pas finie...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

MMmmmouuuuuai !! je vais commencer par m'enfiler 4 ou 5 croissants au beurre !! bien gras


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

T'en as de la chance, moi j'ai la fleme d'aller en acheter...et ma p'tite femme aussi semble-t-il...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

j'ai l'avantage d'avoir une boulangerie en face de chez moi, la rue à traversée et une boulangère très... pulpeuse, alors forcément ça motive !!
c'est moi qui m'y colle tous les samedi et dimanche matin ! et il est hors de question que m'a femme y aille !! non mais je tien à garder mes privilèges


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Scandaleux !!!

C'est scandaleux, la décadence nous guette !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

parfois ça a du bon la décadence !!
si tu voyais ma boulangère tu acquiescerait de suite  
je la décadencerai bien moi la boulangère


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

T'as un appareil photo numérique, alors fait peter la boulangère que je juge sur pièces...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Impossible j'ai pas de grand angle !!  

et oui vraiment impressionnant !! 

je comprends pourquio on appelle ça des miches !!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

nan.............

arrête !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tu m'excites !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

imagine la difficulté de traverser la route au retour de la boulangerie avec une barre à mine dans le froc


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



gna gna


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> imagine la difficulté de traverser la route au retour de la boulangerie avec une barre à mine dans le froc



et un poil qui tire..

j'me comprends...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et un poil qui tire..
> 
> j'me comprends...


t'es bien le seul


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Si je pouvais t'expliquer tu comprendrais aussi, mais là ça va pas être possible..


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

envoi un mp


----------



## Talchan (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si je pouvais t'expliquer tu comprendrais aussi, mais là ça va pas être possible..


Je ne te croyais pas si timide  :rose:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment j'essaie de m'obtennir un rencard avec Dool


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

et la je post mon 2800 ème post justement    
j'ai droit à une frappe de 4 non


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et la je post mon 2800 ème post justement
> j'ai droit à une frappe de 4 non


 Et en dessous de 4, ça t'intéresse pas?


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment j'essaie de m'obtennir un rencard avec Dool



ouais il essaie  Et on fais pas dans la methode de timide effectivement !

Mais qui a provoquer l'autre ?


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et en dessous de 4, ça t'intéresse pas?


avec un regard de braise comme le tien, même à 0 je suis intéressé :love:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ouais il essaie  Et on fais pas dans la methode de timide effectivement !
> 
> Mais qui a provoquer l'autre ?


c'est ton côté Vénusia qui me séduit


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> avec un regard de braise comme le tien, même à 0 je suis intéressé :love:


 C'est la casquette qui fait tout, tu sais..


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est la casquette qui fait tout, tu sais..


ne soit pas si timide !!
je sais que ton charme est bien au-delà de ça !!   :love:


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton côté Vénusia qui me séduit



Effectivement il est pas loin de chez moi, il doit y avoir une influence 

=>deux nanas rien que pour toi ce matin !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Semac laquelle des deux pétrit les miches ?


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ne soit pas si timide !!
> je sais que ton charme est bien au-delà de ça !!   :love:


 C'est bon tu sais 
 j'ai fait tourner la boule il y a petit moment déjà!  

 Mais merci quand même.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Moi, j'essaie de faire balancer à Semac le nom de la rue


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Semac laquelle des deux pétrit les miches ?



J'ai préciser ailleurs que ce n'etais pas moi


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Semac laquelle des deux pétrit les miches ?


le but c'est que JE pétrisse leur miches  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Au bon croissant doré ?


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

je viens de me rendre compte que je ne connaissais même pas le nom !! et en regardant pas la fenêtre je peux confirmer qu'elle ne porte pas de nom, juste Boulangerie en jaune et écrit gros et patisserie en jaune également, mais écrit en plus petit, et toute la devanture est bleu foncé !!
mais maintenant vous pouvez me torturez je ne dirai plus rien !!

heuu sauf si vous êtes brune à forte poitrine   :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Là je regarde semac faire sa parade devant ces dames ...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Et c'est impressionnant !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai préciser ailleurs que ce n'etais pas moi



"Si ce n'est toi c'est ton frère" comme dit l'adage


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

haaaa le temp changent!!

a un' autre epoque c'etait la femme du boucher qui faisait fantasmer !!!


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est impressionnant !!!


mmooouuuuuaaarf  et là tu n'assiste qu'à la parade amoureuse préliminaire !! lorsque je passe à la phase très tactique de rendre dedans !! là c'est impressionant


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Si ce n'est toi c'est ton frère" comme dit l'adage



 oui mais mon frere il petrit les miches de sa femme !

 :rateau: j'comprend rien moi     :love:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> oui mais mon frere il petrit les miches de sa femme !
> 
> :rateau: j'comprend rien moi     :love:


laisse moi te guider, laisse moi faire !!tu verras tout ira bien et tout sera simple


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Oui oui y'a pas à dire c'est impressionnant ... !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui y'a pas à dire c'est impressionnant ... !



Je m'écouterais bien un "Heirate mich", un "Bück dich" ou un "Wollt Ihr Das Bett In Flammen Sehen".

Tu en penses quoi toi Stargazer ?

Ce n'est pas trop rapide surtout le 2 ème ?


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

merci :rose: rrroooh je suis tout gêné :rose:


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant je me dit que j'arreterais bien de dire des conneries mais là maintenant je me rappelle que je connais pas la methode !

J'appelerais bien SM a la rescousse tiens !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

le meilleur moyen c'est d'appuyer sur power ! mais ensuite c'est ton environnement familliai qui doit supporter ce déballage !!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je m'écouterais bien un "Heirate mich", un "Bück dich" ou un "Wollt Ihr Das Bett In Flammen Sehen".
> 
> Tu en penses quoi toi Stargazer ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas trop rapide surtout le 2 ème ?



"Heirate mich" est très bien, la 2eme est vraiment trop rapide mais ça dépend coment tu le sens ..


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> "Heirate mich" est très bien, la 2eme est vraiment trop rapide mais ça dépend coment tu le sens ..


ça dépend dans quel phase tu es


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

Ouais mais je suis un peu sadique mais que dit que c'est mieux que ce soit vous qui subissiez tout ça ! 

Ma famille je peut pas leur parler trop de c... (je reste sobre) en +


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> "Heirate mich" est très bien, la 2eme est vraiment trop rapide mais ça dépend coment tu le sens ..



Je me disais aussi que la botte c'est violent ...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

et bien vas-y déballe... ici se sera dilué dans la masse !! alors pas de soucis !


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

surtout qu'il y a du monde sur ma ligne qui me retarde et me fais poster au milieu d'une discussion qui n'a rien a voir


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Mais tout a à voir ici .


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout a à voir ici .



Mais y'a jamais rien a voir c'est ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais y'a jamais rien a voir c'est ça ?



En quelque sorte !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

allez belle brune, lache ton secret !!


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

qui me parle ?

Ah nan c'est pas a moi qu'on cause, je suis pas belle  

Stargie c'est toi la brune ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Il est sur tout les fronts le semac   

La tenaille qu'on l'appelle dans le milieu


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> qui me parle ?
> 
> Ah nan c'est pas a moi qu'on cause, je suis pas belle
> 
> Stargie c'est toi la brune ?



Tu vois bien que je ne suis pas brune ....


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il est sur tout les fronts le semac
> 
> La tenaille qu'on l'appelle dans le milieu


oui mais elle est coriace la petite


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Pourtant y'a des indices ......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Dool ne m'en veut pas mais le secret est trop lourd à porter  

Toutes les photos sont disponibles sur ce site

Dool j'accepterai ta vengeance   C'est un plat qui se mange froid mais sans chat tu sais que j'en ai déjà un


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2004)

la je suis au taf a Maastricht en formation sur un eMac tout neuf :love:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant y'a des indices ......



Vi, même 3 sur la page d'avant, mais bon, allez, arrête d'embêter la petite ! 
OK ? Capice ?


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

Nan mais là t'es suicidaire mon Pitchfork ?????    

Je sais qui mettre dans mon ragout aujourd'hui...obelix ramene tes fesses ici que je te les rotisse !!

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....la hache ne sera jamais enterree mais se finira bien plantee dans ton crane !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant y'a des indices ......


bon alors fait moi une petite synthèse sur un seul post de tous les indices distillés dans les différents posts


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi, même 3 sur la page d'avant, mais bon, allez, arrête d'embêter la petite !
> OK ? Capice ?



Oui parrain


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais là t'es suicidaire mon Pitchfork ?????
> 
> Je sais qui mettre dans mon ragout aujourd'hui...obelix ramene tes fesses ici que je te les rotisse !!
> 
> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....la hache ne sera jamais enterree mais se finira bien plantee dans ton crane !



Hache contre fourche à foin le match promet d'être chaud 

Du coup je suis éliminé des suspects 

"Asche zu Asche" mon petit Stargazer !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

bon c'est Dieu ou quoi son mec !! bande de lopette y'en a pas qui va avoir les c... de me donner son nom !!  

faites pitier tien


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Hache contre fourche à foin le match promet d'être chaud
> 
> Du coup je suis éliminé des suspects
> 
> "Asche zu Asche" mon petit Stargazer !



 pitchfork


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pitchfork


 Private joke de germanophiles?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je viens de finir la dispute  avec fifille


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui parrain



Ben dis-donc... on dirait que tu es meilleur à semer les indices qu'à les relever, toi


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Private joke de germanophiles?



Je suis pas germanophile ni phone d'ailleurs


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis-donc... on dirait que tu es meilleur à semer les indices qu'à les relever, toi



On ne peut être bon partout !


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut être bon partout !



Hélàs, je vois ça... (mais en tirage de langue, t'es pas mauvais)


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

Qui parle allemand ici ???


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle allemand ici ???



google ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Hélàs, je vois ça... (mais en tirage de langue, t'es pas mauvais)



J'ai comme un doute là ... Je sais juste ce que je sais. Si tu crois que je sais autre chose que ce que je sais, alors je sais que tu ne sauras pas que ce que je sais n'est pas ce que tu crois ...
Tu saisis ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> google ?


 héhéhé


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comme un doute là ... Je sais juste ce que je sais. Si tu crois que je sais autre chose que ce que je sais, alors je sais que tu ne sauras pas que ce que je sais n'est pas ce que tu crois ...
> Tu saisis ?



Bah, pas des tonnes, mais pourquoi chercher l'embrouille alors qu'une saine relecture te remettra dans le droit chemin 
J'ai comme la nette impression que tu n'a pas saisi ma blague. 
Mais qu'importe après tout, va, je ne te hais point, comme on dit chez les costumés


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est Dieu ou quoi son mec !! bande de lopette y'en a pas qui va avoir les c... de me donner son nom !!
> 
> faites pitier tien



Pas de ma faute si tu fais tant d'efforts pour rester nioub' mon gars...     
Un petit supplice d'Ipod, ça te dis ?  :love:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Un petit supplice d'Ipod ...  :love:


 Des précisions? Pour ma culture de nioubie.


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

je vais pas tarder à aller manger


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas tarder à aller manger



Non non pas avant d'avoir atteint les 1000


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, pas des tonnes, mais pourquoi chercher l'embrouille alors qu'une saine relecture te remettra dans le droit chemin
> J'ai comme la nette impression que tu n'a pas saisi ma blague.
> Mais qu'importe après tout, va, je ne te hais point, comme on dit chez les costumés



 C'est pas qu'une impression .... Et j'ai beau relire ... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non pas avant d'avoir atteint les 1000


 y a plus personne dans le T.E.R. ça va être dur !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a plus personne dans le T.E.R. ça va être dur !!!!!



Pas d'excuse !!!!


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'excuse !!!!


 c'est gentil d'être revenu !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

De rien de rien !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Rien c'est exactement ce que je fais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Private joke de germanophiles?



Ja genau


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ja genau



Pas tant que ça ... (merci sherlock)


----------



## Spyro (1 Novembre 2004)

Là ménan je me dis que ça fait longtemps que j'étais pas venu dans ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je me dis que ça fait longtemps que j'étais pas venu dans ce thread




    :love:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Dis Robertav, elles font envie vos meringues suisses-italiennes.. 

 C'est bientôt l'heure, avec un petit café, non?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

la j'arrive au boulot après une nuit de fièvre, je suis aussi humide que bob l'éponge


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la j'arrive au boulot après une nuit de fièvre, je suis aussi humide que bob l'éponge


 C'est pas férié aujourd'hui?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Robertav, elles font envie vos meringues suisses-italiennes..
> 
> C'est bientôt l'heure, avec un petit café, non?




rien a voir, apres le café je vis le chercher .....
j'ai trouvé cela, belle foto non? :love: 






EDIT : je viens de decouvrir que cette photo viens du calandrier lavazza


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Mouais pas mal .... :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir, apres le café je vis le chercher .....
> j'ai trouvé cela, belle foto non? :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 Mince, je prends mon café sans sucre


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Jolie celle-là Ed


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Mais sinon je viens de découvrir avec la nouvelle version d'iTunes je pouvais laisser la mini fenètre du lecteur toujours au premier plan :love: On arrète pas le progrés ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon je viens de découvrir avec la nouvelle version d'iTunes je pouvais laisser la mini fenètre du lecteur toujours au premier plan :love: On arrète pas le progrés ...



C'est complétement inutile si tu utilises ça 

  

Indispensable!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Pas mal ton truc Ed 
Je vais de ce pas le tester :love:


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est complétement inutile si tu utilises ça
> 
> 
> 
> Indispensable!


 C'est exellent ce truc  Merci  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer et Franswa, 

si vous sortiez du Bar,  , vous constaterez que j'ai mis ce lien il y a 10 jours dans le Thread Logiciel.  
Bandes de poivrots!!!    
Mais ceci dit, mieux vaut tard que jamais. héhé


----------



## Spyro (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir, apres le café je vis le chercher .....
> j'ai trouvé cela, belle foto non? :love:


C'est un costume Uri Geller ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

J'irais faire un tour dès que j'ai fini ce que j'ai à faire...  Encore merci


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer et Franswa,
> 
> si vous sortiez du Bar,  , vous constaterez que j'ai mis ce lien il y a 10 jours dans le Thread Logiciel.
> Bandes de poivrots!!!
> Mais ceci dit, mieux vaut tard que jamais. héhé



Mais c'est trop dangereux en dehors du bar, y'a des gens bizarres !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est trop dangereux en dehors du bar, y'a des gens bizarres !!!   :rateau:


 Ouais, le bar c'est KRO bien


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

encore 7


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est trop dangereux en dehors du bar, y'a des gens bizarres !!!   :rateau:



Mouais y'a plein de gens qui causent avec des mots qui sont pas dans mon dico de ma tete !


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> encore 7


 moins que ça maintenant


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mouais y'a plein de gens qui causent avec des mots qui sont pas dans mon dico de ma tete !



Exactement   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moins que ça maintenant



je vois je vois


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Mince ! la photo ! Faut pas que Sonnyboy voit ça, lui qui fantasme déjà à mort sur les petites cuillères


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> je vois je vois


 plus qu'un


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

la photo...c'est la boulangère ???


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Attention au prochain ...


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

et après on s'attaque à tes 2000?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attention au prochain ...


 Je sens qu'on va en entendre parler jusqu'ici...


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

il le prépare en tous cas...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> la photo...c'est la boulangère ???



Nan, la boulangère, elle porte des louches


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> il le prépare en tous cas...


 ça y est, je crois que c'est fait. On va pouvoir commencer à être tranquille.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et après on s'attaque à tes 2000?



Ben oui   

Donc Ed c'est pas fini


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui
> 
> Donc Ed c'est pas fini


 Tant que ya de la vie, ya de l'espoir...


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

c'est bon les poires ! .... :mouais: je pete les plombs peut etre


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ya de la vie, ya de l'espoir...



J'ai pas dis pour ce soir non plus


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2004)

Moi je bosse. :sleep: pas férié. Non mais. Bande de paresseux  :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

là, je retire les puces du chat.
pas la puce electronique quasi obligatoire, non, les vraies puces, celles qui sautent et que ce cretin a été attrapé je ne sais où


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Là je mets de la distance entre mon pelage et les puces du chat de Grug  :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Atchoum!, snif,je suis allergique aux poils de chat...


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là je mets de la distance entre mon pelage et les puces du chat de Grug  :mouais:



ah, une piste...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attention au prochain ...


toi 2000 et moi avec un peu d'effort 3000 on fait une grosse fête ensemble


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah, une piste...



Sachez poisson rouge qu'une de mes puces, si j'en avais, vaudrait en taille dix fois celles de votre chat ! C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je garde mes distances, parce que je ne porte pas de lunettes à double foyer et que le fish eye n'est pas approprié


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah, une piste...



faut faire gaffe


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

hum c'est beau !


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant je suis affalée sur le canap'......vive le wi-fi


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je suis affalée sur le canap'......vive le wi-fi


booooap c'est moi qui dit ça normalement !!  

et bien moi aussi, même que je vais surement allre me chercher une tablette de chocolat


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

tu m'en rapporte une, j'ai la flegme de me lever là


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Oui semac rends-toi utile


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toi 2000 et moi avec un peu d'effort 3000 on fait une grosse fête ensemble



Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en rapporte une, j'ai la flegme de me lever là


 Moi aussi, quelqu'un peut aller pisser pour moi, svp?


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> faut faire gaffe


 celle là, elle est à Tibo


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ça ... (merci sherlock)



comment on fait avec sherlock moi je suis plutôt watson et je n'arrive pas à trouver le bidule pour traduire ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait avec sherlock moi je suis plutôt watson et je n'arrive pas à trouver le bidule pour traduire ?



Ben normalement t'as une icône en forme de drapeau avec marqué traduction en dessous quand tu ouvres sherlock ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

je continue la serie du café......


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

J'avais beaucoup aimé


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Si c'est un calendrier il manque des mois là ...   

7 pour être précis ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

je complete....


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je continue la serie du café......


 Je ne les connaissais pas.

 Je me régale...
 Merci.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en rapporte une, j'ai la flegme de me lever là


viens partager mon canapé et ma tablette... tu veras ce sera bien


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup la femme-girafe-cuillères avec les tasses-soucoupes poitrinaires


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la femme-girafe-cuillères avec les tasses-soucoupes poitrinaires


font chier les tasses-soucoupes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

pour moi c'est celle ci ma  preferée


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Après le café, italien bien sûr,
  Un petit apéro? Italien toujours.


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant j'eponge.

je sais pas quel est le cretin qui a inventé le shampoing anti puce pour chat, mais à mon avis il a jamais vu un chat


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

t'as une casquette toi aussi, maintenant?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Je mange une clémentine ...


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

ouais, elle est mieux que la nôtre 

edit : bon, évidemment je parle de casquettes, pas de clémentine


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

la je cherche des coups de boules


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, elle est mieux que la nôtre
> 
> edit : bon, évidemment je parle de casquettes, pas de clémentine


 Comme c'est gentil de dire la nôtre .. :rose: 
 Mais tu peux changer si tu veux. Moi je garde celle là.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la je cherche des coups de boules



Patience patience ...  

En tout j'espère que je pourrais t'aligner, et je te raterais pas ... :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est gentil de dire la nôtre .. :rose:
> Mais tu peux changer si tu veux. Moi je garde celle là.



C'est vrai qu'elle te vas bien   :love:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle te vas bien   :love:


 Bien tenté, mais :

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.


*


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle te vas bien   :love:


 je la préfère sur moi


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bien tenté, mais :
> 
> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.
> 
> ...



Je savais déjà que tu ne pourrais pas m'en donner


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

Là, en ce moment, je ne devrais pas, mais je visite le Père Lachaise...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bien tenté, mais :
> 
> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.
> 
> ...


et moi tu as essayé ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je la préfère sur moi



Ca se vaut moi j'dis ...


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je la préfère sur moi


 Tu veux que je l'enlève ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, en ce moment, je ne devrais pas, mais je visite le Père Lachaise...



J'aime bien ce site


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je l'enlève ?



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !!!    


 :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et moi tu as essayé ?


 Pareil 

 On croirait pas hein :hein:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

c'est super bizarre personne ne peux me bouler ce soir !!


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, en ce moment, je ne devrais pas, mais je visite le Père Lachaise...


 terriiible !   je me suis perdu !


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna en parlant de ma casquette je tiens à le préciser a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je l'enlève ?


Bien sûr que non, elle te va à ravir  mais je la porte mieux


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

m'en fou j'préfère les pattes d'ef.


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou j'préfère les pattes d'ef.


 Et à part réclamer  
 tu sais donner aussi ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que non, elle te va à ravir  mais je la porte mieux



Pas si sûr ...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

J'attends semac pour faire un happening conjoint ...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et à part réclamer
> tu sais donner aussi ?


heuum je peux pas la machine me dit d'attendre 24 heures, mais demain tu y a droit !


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas si sûr ...


 t'as déjà pris un coudboule rouge ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Papa est vexé ?


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

la j'essaie de rattraper Stargazer :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Là je passe en stand-by


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

il était temps je commence à avoir des crampes


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là je passe en stand-by


 en stand by dans le TER ? c'est foutu là !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

tu la mets en veilleuse mais surveille mon avancement pour poster ensemble !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Oui oui à 1999 je fais une pause


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

et on se retrouve au TER pour le final ou ici ?


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

il peut plus te répondre


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

je sais que tu peux plus parler mais on se retrouve sur ce thread pour le final


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je sais que tu peux plus parler mais on se retrouve sur ce thread pour le final


 C'en est presque émouvant..


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

je suis un romantique c'est pour ça


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

non, un floodeur


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

non ça c'est ce soir c'est tou, demain c'est fini !


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

t'aurais pas comme l'impression d'être surveillé de près ?  
tu crois qu'il a peur que tu le préviennes pas?


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

je ne me fais pas de soucis il suit de près !!


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

j'espère que tu dors pas !! j'y suis presque !!


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je ne me fais pas de soucis il suit de près !!


 
 :mouais:
 je confirme. big brother...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

bonne nuit !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu dors pas !! j'y suis presque !!


 Vous pourrez m'offrir à boire après !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

merci Madonna de me donner du répondant sur TER, tu participes aussi à notre aventure


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu dors pas !! j'y suis presque !!



On va enfin être un peu tranquille alors ? :hosto:


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et on se retrouve au TER pour le final ou ici ?


 z-avez qu'à ouvrir votre propre thread


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

moins une, tel zorro.....


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

pleurez pas c'est presque fini  

à toi l'honneur Stargazer !!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Ah c'est pas trop tôt j'ai failli attendre moi   


Et hop claquage du 2000eme post

    

Maintenant on attaques les 3000


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

et hop claquage du 3000ème post


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

'tain j'suis vidé :sleep:


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

et hop, claquage du 2107ème post. 

edit : 2108ème, abruti de poildep :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Hooooooooooo c'est beau ... J'en ai la larme à l'oeil !


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

ça c'est une surprise ! ! !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai qu'on aurait pu ouvrir un thread !!  
tant pis, ce sera pour les 3000 et 4000 ème posts


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hooooooooooo c'est beau ... J'en ai la larme à l'oeil !


 je sais, je me souviens de mon 2000ème post comme si c'était hier.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

bon sur ce trop plein d'émotions, je vais me coucher !!
 bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je sais, je me souviens de mon 2000ème post comme si c'était hier.



Mais c'était hier !!!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon sur ce trop plein d'émotions, je vais me coucher !!
> bonne nuit



Bonne nuit semac 

Je vais voir si je peut te bouler


----------



## elektroseb (2 Novembre 2004)

Là je rentre à l'instant du concert de Franz Ferdinant à Lille, avec the Kills en première partie.   

C'était sympa, mais j'ai les oreilles en vrac, avec un bourdonnement qui ne veut pas s'arreter


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

pssssssssssssssssssssst 





Bonne Nuit ZOB


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

( zob, c'est le surnom d'elektroseb  )


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ( zob, c'est le surnom d'elektroseb  )


 mais en fait on s'en fout, on peut dire ce qu'on veut, ce soir il est sourd


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Sourd comme un pot


----------



## macelene (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pssssssssssssssssssssst
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sourd comme un pot


 peau d'zob ?  

euh en fait on est pas du tout dans le TER, mais dans "keske vous faites maintenant" et maintenant je procrastine ma nuit


----------



## elektroseb (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> peau d'zob ?
> 
> euh en fait on est pas du tout dans le TER, mais dans "keske vous faites maintenant" et maintenant je procrastine ma nuit



là je viens de barrer le poiscaille de ma liste de gens a bouler


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> [/COLOR]
> 
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


 

euh c'est pas moi, là


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de barrer le poiscaille de ma liste de gens a bouler


 t'es plus sourd toi


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de barrer le poiscaille de ma liste de gens a bouler


 t'as raison, je le remplace


----------



## elektroseb (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'es plus sourd toi



ca s'estompe doucement 

je vais me coucher pour réparer les dégats, bonne nuit les moches


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2004)

Là ménan je m'aperçois que le poisson rouge a une kaskette !


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan je m'aperçois que le poisson rouge a une kaskette !


 m'en parle pas, ça me ruine le moral.


----------



## macelene (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas, ça me ruine le moral.



allez, c'est pas grave,  en dansant elle risque de s'envoler


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _..._un chat si on en avait un.


En ce moment, j'alimente la chatte du voisin car, môsieur, c'est barré suivre une femelle congénère   et ne repasse que très rarement chez lui...  en abandonnant à son triste sort cette féline si douce... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Retour au boulot après une semaine de congé maladie.
J'en ai profité pour me teindre les cheveux en rouge, c'est pas ce que j'ai fait de mieux...
PS: Grug, j'adore ta casquette


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Retour au boulot après une semaine de congé maladie.
> J'en ai profité pour me teindre les cheveux en rouge, c'est pas ce que j'ai fait de mieux...
> PS: Grug, j'adore ta casquette


 Et tu ressemble a ton avatar a y est ???


----------



## FANREM (2 Novembre 2004)

Apres etre rentre de vacances avec 2 jours d'avance pour cause de trop mauvais temps sur la Cote d'Azur, je lis mes messages, consulte mes comptes bancaires, et telecharge les dernieres MAJ

Va aussi falloir aller faire les courses, le frigo est vide


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et tu ressemble a ton avatar a y est ???



Damned, tu as raison, je n'y avais pas pensé...


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que le thread des coudboules a été clos...  


Que va t-on devenir ? :affraid:


----------



## mado (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'apercevoir que le thread des coudboules a été clos...
> 
> 
> Que va t-on devenir ? :affraid:


Et pourquoi il est clos?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'apercevoir que le thread des coudboules a été clos...
> 
> 
> Que va t-on devenir ? :affraid:



On va aller là...


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

rho fabien tu m'as couper l'herbe sous le peton !!!!!!

 Je fais quoi moi avec mon sujet hein ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> rho fabien tu m'as couper l'herbe sous le peton !!!!!!
> 
> Je fais quoi moi avec mon sujet hein ???



J'ai bien une idée, mais la décence m'interdit de le dire ici


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

Puisque c'est comme ça je n'ai qu'une chose a te dire : 










 PPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

je digère... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

dool ?


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dool ?


bon , mais bizarrement y'a plein d'arrêtes ! :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon , mais bizarrement y'a plein d'a*rr*êtes ! :mouais:




Donc en gros elle te dit souvent d'arréter ???


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

oui??


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

plait-il ???


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

La menant; je me demande pourquoi tout le monde veut me bouffer !


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Je reprend gentillement contact avec macgé qui m'a un peu manqué faut dire 

J'espere l'avoir vite ma nouvelle connexion que je puisse a nouveau montrer qui c'est le patron ici


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

j'entend des voix bizarre moi !

 Qui me parle ??? 

 fantome poilu ???


----------



## KARL40 (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'espere l'avoir vite ma nouvelle connexion que je puisse a nouveau montrer qui c'est le patron ici


C'est pas ceux qui sont verts ?  

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Les titres ne font pas forcément d'un noble quelqu'un de bien 

(Et pof!    )


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je reprend gentillement contact avec macgé qui m'a un peu manqué faut dire
> 
> J'espere l'avoir vite ma nouvelle connexion que je puisse a nouveau montrer qui c'est le patron ici



Loooooool  je te colle un coud'boule a la prochaine tournee :love: 

La je suis en train de glandouiller parce que j'apprends pas grand chose a ma formation au travail... :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## fwedo (2 Novembre 2004)

moi, je cherche dans quel sujet je vais bien pouvoir poster les 2 dernier mails qu'il me reste avant d'arriver à 500....


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'aimerai bien pouvoir lire la suite des aventures de la _spanish-speaking pareja_....


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Oooooooh vouiiiii c'est quand la suite Roberto ?? :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooh vouiiiii c'est quand la suite Roberto ?? :love: :love: :love: :love:


 *QUAND IL REVIENT DE LA CAPITALE, IL S'Y MET !!!*

c'est inouï ça, tu les lis complétement les posts de Roberto ?


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *QUAND IL REVIENT DE LA CAPITALE, IL S'Y MET !!!*
> 
> c'est inouï ça, tu les lis complétement les posts de Roberto ?


   

 heu je crois que le poildecouille est pas passé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (..)
> _*Tout va bien.*
> 
> Et vous ?_
> :love:


  

_.... la suite par MP ou iCat pour en savoir d'avantage, d'ici quelques heures, jours ou mois ! _


----------



## iTof (2 Novembre 2004)

je reviens ici depuis ce matin, et... ça fait du bien


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

là je viens de réparer l'alim du dds3 scsi et donc je backup tout le bureau  :rateau:


----------



## mado (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est beau la poésie...


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau la poésie...


 te moque pas de SM !  Pour une fois qu'il n'y a aucune allusion sexuelle dans ses propos...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> te moque pas de SM !  Pour une fois qu'il n'y a aucune allusion sexuelle dans ses propos...


Ben si : ma collègue


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

ah...  xcuse-moi, mon innocence m'a aveuglé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai profité pour me teindre les cheveux en rouge, c'est pas ce que j'ai fait de mieux...
> PS: Grug, j'adore ta casquette




super !!!!!!!!    

comme cela je serai plus la seule fausse rouquine meché blonde sur le forum !!!


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Grug, j'adore ta casquette


gnagnagnagnagna !


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nato ? T'es là ? Je vais parler de PARIS !!



M'en tape, je serai à Marseille !!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> M'en tape, je serai à Marseille !!  :rateau:





et moi.....


















chez moi !!!!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Toujours à chasser ta souris ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Toujours à chasser ta souris ?



chutttttttt!!!

cette petite  espece d'ingrate, elle veut bien manger les morceaux de fromages que je met autour du piege mais pas le morceau piegé !!    

est que cette souris c' est t'elle echappé du labo de supermoquette?
a croire que on sous estime l'intelligence de ces bestioles !!!


----------



## mado (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi.....
> 
> 
> chez moi !!!!!!


Ah, ben je peux passer te voir alors..


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ....a croire que on sous estime l'intelligence de ces bestioles !!!


Ne sur-estime pas trop, non plus, la qualité des travaux effectués dans le laboratoire ci-dessus nommé....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chutttttttt!!!
> 
> cette petite  espece d'ingrate, elle veut bien manger les morceaux de fromages que je met autour du piege mais pas le morceau piegé !!
> 
> ...



En général, ces "souris", quand elles sortent de mon labo,  elle fument une clope avec moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben je peux passer te voir alors..



quand tu veux , a l'heure que te convient........de preference:

- 8h : ammener fiston a l'eccole et detour a la boulangerie (c'est en face, pas de rallonge trajet)  

- 10 h : petit menage,  si possible les vitres 

- 12h : preparer le dejeuner des enfnts ; t'inquiete , ils ne sont pas difficiles

- 17h : pour le devoirs de fiston...de preference le mardi et vendredi, c'est la dictée

- 20h : le diner.....:love:


a 21h30 tu peux disposer, de l'homme je m'en occupe toute seule


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

doublon


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

là je viens de m'envoyer un Kinder Bueno : c'est vraiment trop bon ce truc.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a 21h30 tu peux disposer de mon homme, je m'occupe toute seule


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Sinon à, part je vais de manger un peu de nutella


----------



## mado (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quand tu veux , a l'heure que te convient........de preference:
> 
> - 8h : ammener fiston a l'eccole et detour a la boulangerie (c'est en face, pas de rallonge trajet)
> 
> ...


 
Euh, finalement je vais rappeler Roberto..  
Tu m'en veux pas, mais ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav mode Roberto à monte visiter la capitale a dit:
			
		

> quand tu veux , a l'heure que te convient........de preference:
> 
> - 8h : ammener fiston a l'eccole et detour a la boulangerie (c'est en face, pas de rallonge trajet)
> 
> ...



Bon, tu l'as synchronisé ton palm ?


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

De l'importance de la virgule.....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> De l'importance de la virgule.....



toujours ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu l'as synchronisé ton palm ?







snifff sniffff !!!! j'ai pas de palm ni de iPod !!!


personne veut me les  l'offrir !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> De l'importance de la virgule.....




héeeee !!!    :hein: 

moi j'ai corrigé mais un petit malin 
je le nomme pas mais s'appelle la bergere
a pas tenu rigueur !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> héeeee !!!    :hein:
> 
> moi j'ai corrigé mais un petit malin
> je le nomme pas mais s'appelle la bergere
> a pas tenu rigueur !!!!



Mais je ne t'en tiens pas rigueur


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav soeur siamoise a dit:
			
		

> snifff sniffff !!!! j'ai pas de palm ni de *iPod*  !!!
> 
> 
> personne veut me les  l'offrir !!!!!!



(mode limite crime de lèse, on est sur un forum dédié à Apple...triple génuflexion on) Moi non plus et je te rassure, on n'en meurt pas  (mode limite crime de lèse on est sur un forum dédié à Apple...triple génuflexion off)


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

et si d'un coup là, je poussais un grand cri au milieu du bureau, juste pour voir?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et si d'un coup là, je poussais un grand cri au milieu du bureau, juste pour voir?



Vas-y !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et si d'un coup là, je poussais un grand cri au milieu du bureau, juste pour voir?



ben essaie et tu verra bien !!!!    

ça me fait penser a mes coups tete , 
parfois quand je discute une personne qui m'enuie a mourir
je me demande " ça passerait quoi si je lui refile une baffe?"

j'avoue que si le verre a la figure je l'ai deja envoyé , la baffe je ne l'a pas encore testé !!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfois quand je discute une personne qui m'enuie a mourir
> je me demande " ça passerait quoi si je lui *re*file une baffe?"



Donc la 1ere est déjà passée non


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Ouiii ?
> *C'est heu... pour quoi ?*
> 
> Ah ouais.
> ...




c'est une femme qui inspecte.....c'est bien pire !!!!!


----------



## mado (2 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Ouiii ?
> *C'est heu... pour quoi ?*
> 
> Ah ouais.


Que d'empressement, ça fait plaisir!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Donc la 1ere est déjà passée non




rigole pas trop..

un jour , a table d'un anniversaire d'un copain d'un copain, le petit cretin assis en face de moi il m'a tellement gonflé que il a recu un verre (plein , vin rouge) au visage......

un autre jour , c'est mon frere qui m'a tellement agacé qu'il a recu l'assiette en plein front (comme un fresbee)

je crois que je vais arreter de devoiler plus.......mais attention !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rigole pas trop..
> 
> un jour , a table d'un anniversaire d'un copain d'un copain, le petit cretin assis en face de moi il m'a tellement gonflé que il a recu un verre (plein , vin rouge) au visage......
> 
> ...



Elle a le sang chaud !!! :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y !!!



j'ai vu deux ou trois têtes se relever, l'air de dire, "ah, oui, c'est vrai que Fab, maintenant il a les cheveux rouges. on dirait que ça va pas bien dans sa tête à lui"


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Ou plutôt c'est dans leur tête que ça va pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu deux ou trois têtes se relever, l'air de dire, "ah, oui, c'est vrai que Fab, maintenant il a les cheveux rouges. on dirait que ça va pas bien dans sa tête à lui"



et bien........

bon alors, fais comme cela.....

prend ton portable, met le a coté de ton oreille et repete:

"salut ma beauté , comme tu va depuis le petit dej?"......
"hummmmm oui , bien sur ce soir".......
" a tout de suite ma brunette".........

et puis fait tomber un stylo et regarde tes collegues


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien........
> 
> bon alors, fais comme cela.....
> 
> ...



chuis pas sûr d'être crédible sachant que 
1 ma femme s'est barrée et que tout le monde le sait ici
2 j'étais en arrêt maladie pour "état dépressif avancé"
3 J'ai les cheveux rouges   

mais maintenant, ça va, merci!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> chuis pas sûr d'être crédible sachant que
> 1 ma femme s'est barrée et que tout le monde le sait ici
> 2 j'étais en arrêt maladie pour "état dépressif avancé"
> 3 J'ai les cheveux rouges




mais  bien sur, sachant que

1- t'es un homme libre et toutes les secretaires dans le parages ont racourci leur jupe
2 - c'est la brunette qui t'as soigné
3 - la mode n'est pas faite pour les hommes marié


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un autre jour , c'est mon frere qui m'a tellement agacé qu'il a recu l'assiette en plein front (comme un fresbee)



Les pâtes sauce bolognaise en moumoute ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais  bien sur, sachant que
> 
> 1- t'es un homme libre et toutes les secretaires dans le parages ont racourci leur jupe
> 2 - c'est la brunette qui t'as soigné
> 3 - la mode n'est pas faite pour les hommes marié



Ok, je vais tenter le coup


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 - la mode n'est pas faite pour les hommes marié


là tu te trompe grave, il suffit de se promener accompagné et non-accopagner et tu verras la différence dans le regard des femmes...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les pâtes sauce bolognaise en moumoute ?



au fait, l'assiette etait vide, on se prenait la tete....

je me rappelle plus pourquoi du comment mais   mon frere 
20 ans apres se rappelle encore et ne veut touj pas s'assoir en face de moi !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait, l'assiette etait vide, on se prenait la tete....
> 
> je me rappelle plus pourquoi du comment mais   mon frere
> 20 ans apres se rappelle encore et ne veut touj pas s'assoir en face de moi !!!



Et c'est un tord ! Souvent ce genre de choc frontal remet bien des choses en place :sick: La preuve, maintenant tu as toujours la vue imprenable sur l'extérieur pendant que tu prends ton repas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un tord ! Souvent ce genre de choc frontal remet bien des choses en place :sick:



je ne sais pas........

quand je vois celle qui a epousé je me pose un doute !!!     :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas........
> 
> quand je vois celle qui a epousé je me pose un doute !!!     :rose:



Une seule solution :  tu recommences sur la belle-soeur :sick: Savamment dosé ça aura juste un effet neuronal et moins savamment dosé, il faudra envisager la chirurgie :sick:  


PS: fais-moi penser à prendre mon casque et la seringue hypodermique si un jour je viens manger chez toi :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une seule solution :  tu recommences sur la belle-soeur :sick: Savamment dosé ça aura juste un effet neuronal et moins savamment dosé, il faudra envisager la chirurgie :sick:
> 
> 
> PS: fais-moi penser à prendre mon casque et la seringue hypodermique si un jour je viens manger chez toi :sick:




hemmmmm !!! belle soeur est tres gentille meme si......
bon bref elle a pleins de defaut mais rend mon frere heureux donc 
je la prend comme elle vient 


pour toi pas besoins de casque , je me suis assagie (dixit ma maman)


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour toi pas besoins de casque , je me suis assagie (dixit ma maman)



La preuve par le post 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> hemmmmm !!! belle soeur est tres gentille meme si......
> bon bref elle a pleins de defaut mais rend mon frere heureux donc
> je la prend comme elle vient





PS: On disait ça du Vésuve aussi :mouais: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La preuve par le post




tais toi donc , me provoque pas !!!    

retro satana !!!   :rateau: 

je m'etonne de moi meme par moment comment je reste calme sans repondre vertement        :love: 

je vieillis!!!!!!   :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tais toi donc , me provoque pas !!!



Couchée panier papattes en rond :rose:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> retro satana !!!   :rateau:



N'oublie pas le "S" il paraît que c'est très important  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'etonne de moi meme par moment comment je reste calme sans repondre vertement        :love:



Verte ? Nauséeuse ? Un citron ou la diète si ça vient d'une indigestion  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vieillis!!!!!!   :hein:



Justement, l'explosion n'en sera que plus retentissante. Il faut juste laisser le temps au temps


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Couchée panier papattes en rond :rose:......
> Justement, l'explosion n'en sera que plus retentissante. Il faut juste laisser le temps au temps




oui repondre apres cela?    :rose:  :rose: 

me voila cassé en 3 temps 2 mouvements !! :sick:     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui repondre apres cela?    :rose:  :rose:
> 
> me voila cassé en 3 temps 2 mouvements !! :sick:     :love:



Messieurs ! Robertav a besoin de gentlemen pour restaurer son ego endolori et  ravagé par mes posts  Je vous laisse sa main  Qu'allez-vous faire maintenant ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

J'allais dire qu'on disait "en 2 temps 3 mouvements" donc pour moi c'est raté ...   

Mais sinon prendre une assiette de ta part dans la figure procure bien plus de plaisir que les carresses de mille femmes :love: :love:

(j'ai bon là ???   )


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

bah là, on dirait pas mais je bosse !!


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon prendre une assiette de ta part dans la figure procure bien plus de plaisir que les carresses de mille femmes :love: :love:
> (j'ai bon là ???   )



Walavach ' OK, je prends les mille femmes ! Bonne assiette, mon stargazou


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

*avis de recherche*

je recherche , jeune discret aimant SECRETAIRE
pour repondre a tous le mp enflammé que je recois depuis 1h 


je suis en cuisine:

poulet creme champignon, salade verte    


je nbe peut pas etre partout a la fois !!!       :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Walavach ' OK, je prends les mille femmes ! Bonne assiette, mon stargazou



Mais tu peux pas comprendreuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

fabien !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


on peut voir ta tete rouge???     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

je passe bientot a table , j'attend le frites au four qui brunissent.....


je ne sais pas si je reviens apres, je recommence depuis 10 minutes
a voir des taches foncées sur mon ecran , mes yeux font des siennes 
et je vois avec difficulté   


oubliez pas quand meme de me donner un boulage par moment
peut etre que ma vue va revenir a la normale   !!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

des frites au four


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

LA MAINTENANT JE PLEURE 

(voir au lynchage)

J'avoue je suis sceptique mais y'a des lois sociales que je ne dois pas saisir  :mouais:


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

je poursuis toujours dool  
car je ne sais toujours pas qui c'est


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est pas le grand gana en tout cas semac là t'en a la confirmation 

Roberto mon coeur, explication a la page 3 du thread lynchage...je met pas le lien ça me fatigue...

Quand Je suis enervee je ne fais plus d'effort


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

desolé mais je comprend pas tout.....

demain avec une meilleure vue je comprendra peut etre mieux


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Je regarde les 3 frères


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je poursuis toujours dool
> car je ne sais toujours pas qui c'est


 Ben c'est Dool, le lapin bleu


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Là je floode encore un petit peu avant d'eteindre l'ecran, au grand désarroi du chat qui se chauffe dessus


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je poursuis toujours dool
> car je ne sais toujours pas qui c'est


vive semac pour son 5ème post drôle


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Je patiente ...


----------



## ginette107 (2 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: dodo :sleep: 
C'set fatiguant les week-end prolongé :rateau:


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

je floude tranquille, au gré des forums, cherchant le coudboul qui se fait rare en ces temps difficiles.


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là je floode encore un petit peu avant d'eteindre l'ecran, au grand désarroi du chat qui se chauffe dessus



Il t'a pas encore bouffer, le chat ?


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a pas encore bouffer, le chat ?


 nan, il cuit


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nan, il cuit



Miam !!  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Novembre 2004)

Bisous à tous :love: et bonne nuit! :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Je patiente encore mais mon heure est proche ...


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

Et moi je suis en vacances!   

j'ai tappé le carton toute la soirée... avec Pitchoune , mon ex et son new boys friend... en buvant moulte bière bien gouluantes....

Et je vais aller me faire pêter une ch'tite bibine devant un bon dvd maintenant....  :rateau:    

byzoux à toutes et tous! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis en vacances!
> 
> j'ai tappé le carton toute la soirée... avec Pitchoune , mon ex et son new boys friend... en buvant moulte bière bien gouluantes....
> 
> ...



Sympa la vie !!!


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la vie !!!



ä quoi le dis tu...???!?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

France europe express et exceptionnelement amérique.


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> France europe express et exceptionnelement amérique.



  :casse:  :modo:  :affraid:  :sick:    :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

moi je flood pour avoir 200 messages...


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

plus que 1.....  :rose:

mais je vais le faire ds les user of the night....   

Car il est l'heure!!!!!!


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> :casse:  :modo:  :affraid:  :sick:    :rateau:



Une émission sur les élections présidentielles aux USA? Tiens, aux dernières news, c'est Kerry en tête? Tcheu, vous vous rendez compte? Bush pourrait se faire jarter hehe! Bien fait! NA!
Et moi là? ben je test le programme YOU CONTROL qui est bestial... vouala...
et quel film tu zieute LeSqual? Hein? Dis voir! J'espère que ce n'est pas un film de boules!  Arf!
Bon, une douche et au lit... tcheu...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

bonjour     

debut depuis 7h je bois mon 3eme café !! :love:  :love: 

un volontaire pour laver la petite vaisselle?


----------



## sylko (3 Novembre 2004)

Et moi, j'ai dû quitter la couette, à 4 heures ce matin.


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

entre deux communiqués d'info, la radio joue "a wonderfull world" de Louis Armstrong... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'ai dû quitter la couette, à 4 heures ce matin.




pourquoi? ta voisine a mis le feu dans ta cave?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fabien !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> on peut voir ta tete rouge???     :love:



je ferai des photos...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là tu te trompe grave, il suffit de se promener accompagné et non-accopagner et tu verras la différence dans le regard des femmes...



SM, tu sais quoi? Ben les cheveux rouges, ça a son petit effet aussi. Jamais eu autant de succès au boulot auprès de la gente féminine!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> SM, tu sais quoi? Ben les cheveux rouges, ça a son petit effet aussi. Jamais eu autant de succès au boulot auprès de la gente féminine!



he he je te l'avais dit !!!!     :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> he he je te l'avais dit !!!!    :love:


 
Ah.

Toi aussi tu as du succès avec la gente feminine ?


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> entre deux communiqués d'info, la radio joue "a wonderfull world" de Louis Armstrong... :mouais:



*débranche tout*  

allez à bientôt   chicas y chicos  

"Por la isla blanca, mi cerebro negro.
Por la isla clara, tu voz triste,
Perfumada.
Desde el mar azul, mi boca salada.
Desde el mar verde, tu risa grande, 
MÀgica.
En el arena gris, algunos guijarros al borde del agua."


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *débranche tout*
> 
> allez à bientôt   chicas y chicos
> 
> ...



moi ce sont des chansons neurotiques 

c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ah.
> 
> Toi aussi tu as du succès avec la gente feminine ?



il etait une fois .....oui    

tu sais , un regard de femme sur  un'autre femme 
est souvent plus flatteur que celui d'un homme !!   :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il etait une fois .....oui
> 
> tu sais , un regard de femme sur  un'autre femme
> est souvent plus flatteur que celui d'un homme !!   :love:  :love:


 tais-toi tu m'excites...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il etait une fois .....oui
> 
> tu sais , un regard de femme sur un'autre femme
> est souvent plus flatteur que celui d'un homme !!  :love: :love:


à l'inverse le regard d'un homme sur un autre n'est pas forcément très flatteur... 

(et puis le regard d'un homme sur ma femme : j'explose la tronche  du connard )


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A bientôt Macélène, *t'éloigne pas trop* !!
> :love:


C'est à *MOI* qu'elle parle ! 

   

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> à l'inverse le regard d'un homme sur un autre n'est pas forcément très flatteur...



et pourquoi cela ?     



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (et puis le regard d'un homme sur ma femme : j'explose la tronche  du connard )



et pourquoi cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> SM, tu sais quoi? Ben les cheveux rouges, ça a son petit effet aussi. Jamais eu autant de succès au boulot auprès de la gente féminine!


moi j'ai les cheveux rouges (enfin oranges) mais c naturel.....la gente féminine trouve ça pas trop mal je crois


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Je réclamme des torgnoles, des baffes, des mandales....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tais-toi tu m'excites...



pfffff......    on dira pas que tu est un abboné fidele a playboy


toujours un esprit tordu toi !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...toujours un esprit tordu toi !!!


 
S'il n'y avait que l'esprit.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi cela ?
> 
> 
> 
> et pourquoi cela ?


humour (surtout si mon pote graphiste homo - je suis surement le seul hétéro dans notre bande de potes - lis ces lignes)


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toujours un esprit tordu toi !!!


Absolument pas. En fait je n'ai pas d'esprit du tout.  Ce qui explique beaucoup de choses.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> humour (surtout si mon pote graphiste homo - je suis surement le seul hétéro dans notre bande de potes - lis ces lignes)



humour pas gloups

"on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde" Desproges


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> humour pas gloups
> 
> "on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde" Desproges


désolé si j'ai blessé quelqu'un : ce n'était pas voulu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> he he je te l'avais dit !!!!     :love:



Même ma femme a trouvé ça amusant. C'est un bon début :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

ha nan sa recommence pas hein ???   

je disait que le regard est plus flatteur d'une femme sur l'autre parce que
quand une femme porte son regard  sur un'autre c'est parce que souvent cette femme est tres joilie ........

inversement aux homme qui suffit d'avoir une jupe "legerment" courte pour attirer leur regard !!!


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde" Desproges


Je crois que c'est de Coluche


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> désolé si j'ai blessé quelqu'un : ce n'était pas voulu.



il y a déjà eu le thread sur la signature de Filox ou Flox (peu importe) même si ce n'est que de l'humour cela peut blesser. surtout lorsqu'on prévient c'est de l'humour au 63 ème degré: ce type d'avertissement n'est jamais bon. dont acte


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> désolé si j'ai blessé quelqu'un : ce n'était pas voulu.


 moi je t'ai trouvé drôle, mon Tigrou.


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il y a déjà eu le thread sur la signature de Filox ou Flox (peu importe) même si ce n'est que de l'humour cela peut blesser. surtout lorsqu'on prévient c'est de l'humour au 63 ème degré: ce type d'avertissement n'est jamais bon. dont acte


 aucun rapport. Je ne vois pas en quoi Tigrou a insulté qui que ce soit.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est de Coluche



Sur ce site à la fin de la page il cite Desproges ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je ferai des photos...




oiui ouiiiiiiii les fotos !!!!!!!

quand?????

pas dans 3 ans hein ??     :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> aucun rapport. Je ne vois pas en quoi Tigrou a insulté qui que ce soit.



je n'ai pas dit cela relis poildep


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce site à la fin de la page il cite Desproges ici


 en effet.  Mais qu'est ce qui rend cette source sûre ?


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas dit cela relis poildep


 alors je ne comprend pas ton problème.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en effet.  Mais qu'est ce qui rend cette source sûre ?



"dans les milieux autorisés, on s'autorise à penser" qu'elle est juste (Cela c'est du Coluche    )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il y a déjà eu le thread sur la signature de Filox ou Flox (peu importe) même si ce n'est que de l'humour cela peut blesser. surtout lorsqu'on prévient c'est de l'humour au 63 ème degré: ce type d'avertissement n'est jamais bon. dont acte


bon calme toi : le premier qui me traitera d'homophobe aura affaire à moi.  

C'est un malentendu un point c'est tout. Et puis en relisant le post polémique 





> à l'inverse le regard d'un homme sur un autre n'est pas forcément très flatteur...
> 
> (et puis le regard d'un homme sur ma femme : j'explose la tronche  du connard )


 je m'aperçois qu'il y a un smiley que tu n'as pas du voir...Les smiley servent aussi à éviter les malentendus.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

*moi j'ai un gros probleme !!*

est que dans le parage il y a un reparateur orologe d'un four electrique?


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "dans les milieux autorisés, on s'autorise à penser" qu'elle est juste (Cela c'est du Coluche    )


   mais ça reste à vérifier.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je t'ai trouvé drôle, mon Tigrou.


Tu es toujours d'un grand soutient ami Poildep.  

Bon c vrai que je suis un peu grande gueule mais je déteste qu'on m'accuse de méchanceté.


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *moi j'ai un gros probleme !!*
> 
> est que dans le parage il y a un reparateur orologe d'un four electrique?


 place un réveil à côté de ton four.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais ça reste à vérifier.



Tribunal des flagrants délires


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Pour la citation (dont on ne se passerait pas), c'est une phrase pronnoncée par Pierre Desproges dans le _tribunal des flagrants délires_ consacré à Jean-Marie Le Pen. Enregistrements diponibles édités par France-Inter chez tôt ou tard.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

et de mon *probleme orologe du four* qui s'en occupe?

pas moyen de le mettre a l'heure


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tribunal des flagrants délires


 excellent :love: Je suis un peu jeune et n'en ai connu que des retrospectives, mais quel talent et quel culot pour l'époque.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> place un réveil à côté de ton four.




nan je veux mon four a l'heure    

meme en coupant le courant il se met pas a 0:00

est que les four ont une pile?


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et de mon *probleme orologe du four* qui s'en occupe?
> 
> pas moyen de le mettre a l'heure


 moi j'ai essayé de t'aider mais tu lis pas mes posts. 

Edit : tu les lis moins vite que je poste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *moi j'ai un gros probleme !!*
> 
> est que dans le parage il y a un reparateur orologe d'un four electrique?



Je t'avais laissée dans de bonnes mains hier soir, il me semblait dans ce sujet   Ils n'ont pas réparé ton four ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pour la citation (dont on ne se passerait pas), c'est une phrase pronnoncée par Pierre Desproges dans le _tribunal des flagrant délires_ consacré à Jean-Marie Lepen. Enregistrements diponibles édités par France-Inter chez tôt ou tard.



La bio  de Desproges sur WIKIPEDIA où cette phrase est citée.

Merci Nephou de la précision du contexte.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai essayé de t'aider mais tu lis pas mes posts.




   ha bon?????   

c'est toi oui qui ne lit pas mes post !!!     :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pour la citation (dont on ne se passerait pas), c'est une phrase pronnoncée par Pierre Desproges dans le _tribunal des flagrants délires_ consacré à Jean-Marie Le Pen. Enregistrements diponibles édités par France-Inter chez tôt ou tard.


 ben voilà.  ça m'apprendra à la ramener. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais laissée dans de bonnes mains hier soir, il me semblait dans ce sujet   Ils n'ont pas réparé ton four ?




pffffffff  :hein:    :hein: 

ceux la ils ont eté juste bon a s'assoir a ma table et devorer mon poulet a la creme !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *une purée de pommes de terre maison.*


ça c'est vraiment trop bon !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav mode Harold Lloyd  a dit:
			
		

> ha bon?????
> 
> c'est toi oui qui ne lit pas mes post !!!     :love:



Alors récapitulons...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff  :hein:    :hein:
> 
> ceux la ils ont eté juste bon a s'assoir a ma table et devorer mon poulet a la creme !!!



Surtout ne pas se laisser faire, la prochaine fois arme toi du pilon !


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je vais préparer le déjeuner de mon p'tit drôle qui pionce encore._


Ben non, je suis réveillé. 


			
				le même a dit:
			
		

> *Faut dire il a qu'à dormir la nuit, aussi !*


Oui, on l'saura. 

 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oiui ouiiiiiiii les fotos !!!!!!!
> 
> quand?????
> 
> pas dans 3 ans hein ??     :love:



Ben non, dans trois ans, ils ne seront certainement plus rouges, ils seront redevenus blonds...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors récapitulons...




si vraiment tu y tiens    

poildep aime pas que une femme me regarde.....trop jaloux    

poildep ne lit que le post facile.......comme a son habitude  

poildep ne sait pas reparer mon orologe......ça il en avait pas l'ombre d'un doute !!


     :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Merci Nephou de la précision du contexte.



De rien, c'était facile pour moi : France-Inter tous les midis pendant mon enfance à écouter les émissions de Claude Villers...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on l'saura.   :love:



Tu peux parler toi !   Fais dodo poildep la casquette, fais dodo t'auras du gâteau !  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> De rien, c'était facile pour moi



et modeste avec cela 

Tu veux un coup de fourche


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler toi !   Fais dodo poildep la casquette, fais dodo t'auras du gâteau !  :mouais:



en parlant de gâteau, cela me fait penser que je n'ai pas reçu de collisimo


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, dans trois ans, ils ne seront certainement plus rouges, ils seront redevenus blonds...



donc.......met ta tete de citrouille - zut  pardon , tete de citrouille c'est moi  (orange) - donc je disait met ta ...ta...ta quoi? 

tete?   


bref met la "chose" rouge devant une cam et envoie


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> poildep aime pas que une femme me regarde.....trop jaloux


c'est faux ! Je veux bien regarder aussi ! :love:



			
				la même a dit:
			
		

> poildep ne lit que le post facile.......comme a son habitude


C'est faux ! Je ne te lirais jamais sinon. 


			
				la même a dit:
			
		

> poildep ne sait pas reparer mon orologe......ça il en avait pas l'ombre d'un doute !!


Bon, là d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc.......met ta tete de citrouille - zut pardon , tete de citrouille c'est moi (orange) - donc je disait met ta ...ta...ta quoi?
> 
> tete?
> 
> ...


pour rester dans le politiquement correct (c'est un concept un peu ricain ça  non ?) ce n'est pas sympathique d'appeler les gens aux cheveux roux de tête de citrouille (*je* suis une tête de citrouille  ) même si ça me fait marrer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pour rester dans le politiquement correct (c'est un concept un peu ricain ça  non ?) ce n'est pas sympathique d'appeler les gens aux cheveux roux de tête de citrouille (*je* suis une tête de citrouille  ) même si ça me fait marrer



humour très gloups pour le coup


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> humour très gloups pour le coup


content que tu te marres un peu sur ce coup


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> [/b] suis une tête de citrouille  ) même si ça me fait marrer




chouette on va faire un clan !!!    

en general je dis de moi  que ma coiffeuse m'a 
fait "poil de carote"     

alors on va l'appeler comment ce clan?    :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> humour très gloups pour le coup


 oui. L'autodérision est un humour sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chouette on va faire un clan !!!
> 
> en general je dis de moi que ma coiffeuse m'a
> fait "poil de carote"
> ...


attention chez moi c naturel (vous me croirez sur parole : le nombre de nanas qui demandent "c'est naturel comme couleur ? on peu vérifier ?" ahhhhh les coquines)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> content que tu te marres un peu sur ce coup



totalement

un bisou ? ton épouse ne risque-t-elle pas de me mettre un pain ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav comprendre Poildep en trois points a dit:
			
		

> si vraiment tu y tiens



(mode philo d'il est midi moins le quart mon pauv'Tibo on) De la difficulté de tenir et de s'y tenir au jour le jour :mouais: (mode philo d'il est midi moins le quart mon pauv'Tibo off)



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> poildep aime pas que une femme me regarde.....trop jaloux
> 
> poildep ne lit que le post facile.......comme a son habitude
> 
> ...



1 - tu es tranquille, les réparateurs sont rarement des femmes :sick:
2 - c'est à cause de la casquette et de l'ombre sur ses yeux
3 - ça s'est gênant mais il n'a jamais dit que c'était facile non plus


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> totalement
> 
> un bisou ? ton épouse ne risque-t-elle pas de me mettre un pain ?


surtout qu'elle fait de la boxe Thaï !!!!


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et modeste avec cela
> 
> Tu veux un coup de fourche



Rhôôô, des menaces, alors que je ne cherchais même pas à faire du foin


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 2 - c'est à cause de la casquette et de l'ombre sur ses yeux


Maiiiiiis heuuuuu ! 

Je lis parfois des posts *très* compliqués.

je les comprend rarement *mais je les lis !
*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'elle fait de la boxe Thaï !!!!



la mienne du twaekondo

nous sommes peu de choses en fait

moi je fais de la rhétorique et je fais  le roseau 

respect et obéissance aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

je reste encore avec mes dilemmes........... :rose:  :sleep:   


mon orologe n'as toujours pas fait de Maj    

est que un poilu avec des cheveux hors convention est pas dispo a reparer?


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> attention chez moi c naturel (vous me croirez sur parole : le nombre de nanas qui demandent "c'est naturel comme couleur ? on peu vérifier ?" ahhhhh les coquines)



C'est tout mon problème : je SUIS roux, mais suite à un tournant capilaire adolescent de ma courte vie, je suis maintenant obligé de le prouver


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, des menaces, alors que je ne cherchais même pas à faire du foin



tu fais des smiley toi aussi ?


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Bon, on fait un club ?  Je suis roux aussi.  (un vrai, hein !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep séminariste perdu dans un monde de brutes bouleuses a dit:
			
		

> Maiiiiiis heuuuuu !
> 
> Je lis parfois des posts *très* compliqués.
> 
> ...





 :rose: Bienvenue cher frère aux synapses encrassées


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Bienvenue cher frère aux synapses encrassées


 oui, enfin ça c'est surtout dû à l'alcool, chez moi.


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Là je me tate pour organiser une AES à Domicile ce samedi (80M2 est-ce suffisant ?)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tate pour organiser une AES à Domicile ce samedi (80M2 est-ce suffisant ?)



PJ : j'ai mon fournisseur privilégié


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tate pour organiser une AES à Domicile ce samedi (80M2 est-ce suffisant ?)




un salon de 80m ???  


uauwww !!!! tu habite dans un palace !!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on fait un club ?  Je suis roux aussi.  (un vrai, hein !)



okki !!!     


*on va l'appeler comment?*  

- club des citrouillers ?
- club des carottier ?
- club des poils cramés ?

on fait un sondage??????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la mienne du twaekondo
> 
> nous sommes peu de choses en fait
> 
> ...


*TAEKWONDO* (c'est ce que MOI je fais depuis quelques années : faut bien se défendre).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *TAEKWONDO* (c'est ce que MOI je fais depuis quelques années : faut bien se défendre).



tu fais du taek machin pour te defendre de ta femme 
quand tu louche de trop sur les seins de la voisine???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on fait un club ?  Je suis roux aussi.  (un vrai, hein !)


Et bien ça fait du monde tout ça. Et moi qui me croyait seul sur ce forum, cette terre, cet univers.  

Alors pour le nom, on choisi quoi ? et comment savoir si quelqu'un bluffe ? on demande une photo ? une photo de quelle partie du corps ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okki !!!
> 
> 
> *on va l'appeler comment?*
> ...



Moi je suis plus entre la tomate trop mure et l'aubergine :affraid:   

Mais ce n'est pas naturel, c'est juste un délire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu fais du taek machin pour te defendre de ta femme
> quand tu louche de trop sur les seins de la voisine???


la voisine ? elle est morte : demande à ma femme.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> la voisine ? elle est morte : demande à ma femme.....




donc tu declare enfin que tu t'es pas juste contenté de la regarder    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc tu declare enfin que tu t'es pas juste contenté de la regarder   :love:


moi ? j'ai eu deux semaines d'arrêt maladie .............


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour le nom, on choisi quoi ?



Les Castagniers de MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les Castagniers de MacG ?




moi j'aime plus que plus !!!      :love:  :love: 

maintenant il faut avoir l'avis de *vrais* rouquins


----------



## squarepusher (3 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment je bois pour oublier


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime plus que plus !!!     :love: :love:
> 
> maintenant il faut avoir l'avis de *vrais* rouquins


tu me passe le sel Rob' ?








Quoi ? le nom ? je voyais plus un truc dans le genre "RedTeam" ou "OrangeMecanik" ou encore "OrangeGénération". Mais bon........et puis il faudrait que ce soit Robertav la chef. OK?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je bois pour oublier


ça va pas ? des soucis ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les Castagniers de MacG ?



inscrivez moi pour la sortie au lac


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> inscrivez moi pour la sortie au lac


bah t'es pas roux toi !   y a que les écureuils qui peuvent se joindre à nous, nah !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> inscrivez moi pour la sortie au lac



Manque plus qu'à faire un casting pour Scipio ? Qui est-ce qui claironne le mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu me passe le sel Rob' ?
> 
> 
> Quoi ? le nom ? je voyais plus un truc dans le genre "RedTeam" ou "OrangeMecanik" ou encore "OrangeGénération". Mais bon........et puis il faudrait que ce soit Robertav la chef. OK?



pourquoi le sel??   

bon on commence deja par batiser le club
on verra apres pour elire le president....... 


au fait , j'ai pas autant d'argent  pour faire la campagne electorale
j'ai perdu d'avance !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je bois pour oublier



arrete de picoler et vien ici avec un bon café

l'apero c'est deja passé
on verra ce soir ce quon va preparer


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2004)

Là, je vérifie le matos que des amis Luxembourgeois commandent sur l'Applestore Belge et font livrer chez moi. 
(pas d'AppleStore pour le Luxembourg)
Aujourd'hui, c'était des enceintes, un sac pour Alu15', des câbles. J'attend un iMac 17'.
Je crois que je vais lancer la filiale Apple Luxembourg.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus qu'à faire un casting pour Scipio ? Qui est-ce qui claironne le mieux ?



c'est quoi scipio ?

merci de paufiner ma culture


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi le sel??
> 
> bon on commence deja par batiser le club
> on verra apres pour elire le president.......
> ...


no problem. Tu es élue d'office (même en Floride !!). Robertav W Bush   (ça sonne pas terrible).

Quel est ton programme pour les 4 ans à venir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait , j'ai pas autant d'argent  pour faire la campagne electorale
> j'ai perdu d'avance !!!!!



Attends, une petite guerre avec la MacGameZone à 2000 ¤ la seconde ça devrait renflouer les caisses   Le tout organisé par Bengilli brillant commercial de MacG et épaulé par Amok Président du jury de l'élection de Miss résistance, avec comme première dauphine Miss fusible


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quel est ton programme pour les 4 ans à venir ?




uauww merci      


bon , le programme est vaste...

vous etes pret pour la sieste????


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quel est ton programme pour les 4 ans à venir ?



Réparer l'horloge du four ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vérifie le matos que des amis Luxembourgeois commandent sur l'Applestore Belge et font livrer chez moi.
> (pas d'AppleStore pour le Luxembourg)
> Aujourd'hui, c'était des enceintes, un sac pour Alu15', des câbles. J'attend un iMac 17'.
> Je crois que je vais lancer la filiale Apple Luxembourg.




demande leur un beaux cadeaux pour noel


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Attends, une petite guerre avec la MacGameZone à 2000 ¤ la seconde ça devrait renflouer les caisses   Le tout organisé par Bengilli brillant commercial de MacG et épaulé par Amok Président du jury de l'élection de Miss résistance, avec comme première dauphine Miss fusible



hemm !!!   Sa Majesté Amok president du jury?   

vous etes vaches quand meme , pas lui, pas lui !!!pitié de moi !!!!     


pour Bengili pas d prob...je le connais pas lui


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes vaches quand meme , pas lui, pas lui !!!pitié de moi !!!!



Meuhhhh, non ! Tu es hors concours tu sais bien  Tu es déjà la Présidente des Castagniers  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ....vous etes pret pour la sieste????



C'est ça le programme ??!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Meuhhhh, non ! Tu es hors concours tu sais bien  Tu es déjà la Présidente des Castagniers  :love:


moi j'aime pas ce nom : le Tib' là il se fout de not' gueule. Attention nous sommes un lobby désormais sur ce forum, attention ! ................................


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Meuhhhh, non ! Tu es hors concours tu sais bien  Tu es déjà la Présidente des Castagniers  :love:




etant donné que malgré moi je suis "*la presidente des castagniers*"

je dois , comme se doit la loi ,  elire mes dauphins...  pardon, mes bras droits

qui donc veut se proposer......en kilt bien evidemment !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas ce nom : le Tib' là il se fout de not' gueule. Attention nous sommes un lobby désormais sur ce forum, attention ! ................................



Note à moi-même : penser à prendre la carte d'un parti quelconque ça peut être utile :mouais:

Note que si je reste un moment au soleil mon pelage normalement roussit comme celui de tous les félins noirs, ça ira ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note à moi-même : penser à prendre la carte d'un parti quelconque ça peut être utile :mouais:
> 
> Note que si je reste un moment au soleil mon pelage normalement roussit comme celui de tous les félins noirs, ça ira ?


ouais bof comme excuse ça.....ouais :mouais: :hein: ........


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tate pour organiser une AES à Domicile ce samedi (80M2 est-ce suffisant ?)



J'ai été tatoueur à domicile, il ya une vingtaine d'années, pourquoi pas AESeur à domicile, maintenant ?
C'est une idée, ça...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais bof comme excuse ça.....ouais :mouais: :hein: ........



moi, j'ai des ancêtres irlandais, et ça se voit dans ma barbe


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Là je viens d'enfiler mon nouveau look, offert par Poildep pour mes 1 an !!
je me demande ce que je vais avoir pour ma première dent


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

*la presidente des castagniers* c'est moi.....pour le moment


qui sont les membres actif?

 - tigrou (vrai)
- tibo  (au soleil)
- fabien (par intermittence)
- Nephou (vrai)
- poildep (sans casquette)

il y en a encore???


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

j'ai signé en tant que membre actif !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai signé en tant que membre actif !


une photo des parties, en guise de preuve


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai signé en tant que membre actif !


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> une photo des parties, en guise de preuve


impossible, la serveur l'a refusé... trop gros qu'il dit :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *la presidente des castagniers* c'est moi.....pour le moment
> 
> 
> qui sont les membres actif?
> ...



Ben vi, moi du menton (mais bon je fais ce que je peux aussi. Zut, alors)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> impossible, la serveur l'a refusé... trop gros qu'il dit :mouais:


ohhhh tu rigoles : en mode macro tout passe !!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Tatoueur à domicile" !*
> 
> Avec ça, t'as *un CV rock n' roll*, personne peut s'aligner, _à part celui qui a été chasseur de chauve-souris au Nicaragua ou préparateur de dragsters en Australie !_
> 
> :love:



Vi, j'ai eu du BON (mouarf - du très bon, même, des fois) ! et du moins bon... mais jamais d'embrouille véritable.

Une période mémorable, en fait


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> impossible, la serveur l'a refusé... trop gros qu'il dit :mouais:




pffffff il faut  vraiment tout lui expliquer a celui là !!!!    


alors....


de tiff tu passe en jpeg
de jpeg en smallimage
de smallimage poste par "laposte".....oublie pas le timbre !!!    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi, j'ai eu du BON (mouarf - du très bon, même, des fois) ! et du moins bon... mais jamais d'embrouille véritable.
> 
> Une période mémorable, en fait


là il faut que tu racontes.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là il faut que tu racontes.



Le meilleur, c'est la fille (un canon) qui veut se faire tatouer, mais qui aussi veut une relation "intense" (elle a vu ça dans un film) avec son tatoueur. Cool ! 

Le pire, c'est le gars que tu tatoues (et sa copine aussi) qui te botte le cul hors de chez lui une fois le truc fini sans te payer. Vala.

Pis j'en ai eu marre et j'ai fait maquettiste comme tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur, c'est la fille (un canon) qui veut se faire tatouer, mais qui aussi veut une relation "intense" (elle a vu ça dans un film) avec son tatoueur. Cool


et alors ???? alors ??????


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et alors ???? alors ??????



Ben mince tigrou, un peu d'imagination, que diable ! c'est pas compliqué à saisir, quand-même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince tigrou, un peu d'imagination, que diable ! c'est pas compliqué à saisir, quand-même


puis-je t'appeler maître ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff il faut vraiment tout lui expliquer a celui là !!!!
> 
> 
> alors....
> ...


S à la deuxième personne


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> une photo des parties, en guise de preuve


y'a des choses à aps dire : à ma droite, un olympus e-1 ; au fond, les toilettes... oserai-je


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pas on t'a pas dit : _en orthographe Robertav elle a *des dérogations spéciales* pour services rendus._
> Du coup son fiston, à la dictée, il croit qu'à l'instar des titres de noblesse, ça se transmet, les dérogations !
> :mouais:




tien toi te voilà !!!!    

maintenant que tu as tout ton temp libre
tu voudrais bien venir faire la dictée a fiston?

il y a juste une 40eine de mots !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai droit à quoi... _comme salaire_ ?
> 
> :rose:




haaaaaaa et en plus tu fais du travail au noir????
je vais te denoncer aux assedic !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Putain j'ai la tête dans le luc 
J'ai passé ma soirée à l'américaine en regardant vedrine et tout le tralala, je me suis coucher vers 8 heures et seulement quelques heures de sommeil.


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi, un peu décalée aujourd'hui.  :sleep: 

Alors, je crois, que sans scrupule, j'vais aller faire un tour par là :


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'a des choses à aps dire : à ma droite, un olympus e-1 ; au fond, les toilettes... oserai-je


Venant de recevoir un encouragement boulesque je vais m'exécuter (reste à trouver le moyen d'emmener ça discrètement aux toilettes  :


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Venant de recevoir un encouragement boulesque je vais m'exécuter (reste à trouver le moyen d'emmener ça discrètement aux toilettes  :



soit tu mets ton grand imper mastic, soir tu renonces...     


Bonne jurnée à Toutes et Tous. :love: 
 Je file retrouver mes patients et réparer leur c½ur malade.


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Aide les à faire contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus qu'à faire un casting pour Scipio ? Qui est-ce qui claironne le mieux ?



Je connais Scipion l'Africain, Scipion Emilien ou Scipion Borghèse mais pas Scipio


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Venant de recevoir un encouragement boulesque je vais m'exécuter (reste à trouver le moyen d'emmener ça discrètement aux toilettes  :




c'est pour la photo du club des castaigners??????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> soit tu mets ton grand imper mastic, soir tu renonces...
> 
> 
> Bonne jurnée à Toutes et Tous. :love:
> Je file retrouver mes patients et réparer leur c½ur malade.




bon aprem Elene , soigne bien tes malades et surtout

ferme bien ta bluse sinon le coeur des povre petits vieux lachera bien plus 
vite que prevu    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour la photo du club des castaigners??????


oui, ma photo de membre


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon aprem Elene , soigne bien tes malades et surtout
> 
> ferme bien ta bluse sinon le coeur des povre petits vieux lachera bien plus
> vite que prevu    :love:  :love:  :love:



Ne t'inquiète pas son travail consiste à les aider à ce qu'il reste bien accroché. Pour ça il faut ce qu'il faut et il y a des trucs à éviter dont celui-là


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Tatoueur à domicile" !*
> 
> Avec ça, t'as *un CV rock n' roll*, personne peut s'aligner, _à part celui qui a été chasseur de chauve-souris au Nicaragua ou préparateur de dragsters en Australie !_
> 
> :love:



Sit u connaissais mon passé, tu dirais pas ça...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sit u connaissais mon passé, tu dirais pas ça...


des histoires des histoires des histoires


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

je vais vous lire plus tard
la je dois vraiment quitter
les devoir de fiston


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> des histoires des histoires des histoires



eh non, faut chercher tout seul...


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

J'me sens seul


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'me sens seul


bah et nous ? on compte pour de la merde ? qu'est-ce tu racontes comme conneries là.


----------



## Dedalus (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je connais Scipion l'Africain, Scipion Emilien ou Scipion Borghèse mais pas Scipio



Scipio c'est aussi, en non-anglais, le nom d'un chien savant dans Erckman-Chatrian (j'ai été un enfant gâté, on m'avait offert l'édition Hetzel de Madame Thérèse)


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bah et nous ? on compte pour de la merde ? qu'est-ce tu racontes comme conneries là.




Merci d'exister....


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

J'ai envie de bouger, de sortir, de faire la fête


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

moi je fais une pause....sinon je vais l'accrocher au mur


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je fais une pause....sinon je vais l'accrocher au mur




Comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?




oui tout a fait !!!     

bon la je retourne a ses devoirs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?


poupée gonflable de mackie ?


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'aime bien ma signature._ :mouais:


ça va les chevilles ??   :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Scipio c'est aussi, en non-anglais, le nom d'un chien savant dans Erckman-Chatrian (j'ai été un enfant gâté, on m'avait offert l'édition Hetzel de Madame Thérèse)



Savant cela me convient. Chien je ne sais pas trop. 

Scipio en anglais c'est Scipion en fait (quel con je fais)


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2004)

là je fais une petite pause macgé avant de retourner au taf pour finir en beauté cette splendide journée


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

je vais sur le toubarvert, mais il n'y a personne...


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Novembre 2004)

là je viens faire un tour au Bar et je tombe par hasard sur l'avatar d'Yvos  
C'est un client à moi qui l'a pris en photo (pas Yvos, mais son avatar...)
Comme quoi, le monde est p'tit, même pour les raies mantas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

là je suis en train de passer commande de mon nouveau nuancier Pantone Solid to Process : 140 ¤ ils se font pas chier eux...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça va les chevilles ??  :mouais:


Eh Macelene tu as un_* mp*_ ouh ouh. Ca pionce ou quoi ?


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Eh Macelene tu as un_* mp*_ ouh ouh. Ca pionce ou quoi ?


Monsieur tigrou... j'ai bien accusé reception de votre MP, :rose:.

Mais là je suis en train de faire un peu de plomberie et d'electricité . J'ai à l'occase les doigts occupés. 
  

Je ne manque pas de vous répondre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais là je suis en train de faire un peu de plomberie et d'electricité . J'ai à l'occase les doigts occupés.




c'est comme cela que tu soignes tes malades ???


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Je m'éclaircis la gorge ...


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

Je regarde les nouveaux messages dans le "bar des modérateurs", espace privé VIP totalement invisible aux bleus, d'où sont absents les nioubs et les femmes ce qui en fait un espace de calme et de repos sur lequel le soleil brille 24/24 et dont la température est idéale.

Nous y conversons, un Monte Christo N°4 au bec, observant à travers les verres embués de la fraîcheur de cocktails exotiques les listes des futurs bannis.

Dans un coin, un ex nouveau membre qui a voulu faire le malin nous regarde de ses yeux de verre, admirablement empaillé par Golf qui -chacun le sait- ne fait pas les choses à moitié. Son sens du détail nous laisse pantois : soucieux de joindre l'utile à l'agréable, il l'a immortalisé les bras en l'air et au meilleur de sa forme afin d'offrir trois porte-manteaux.

C'est un endroit secret préservé de tout micro où nous pouvons parler en toute sécurité, Dieu merci, ce qui ne doit pas empecher certains ici d'avoir les oreilles rouges et les mains moites.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde les nouveaux messages dans le "bar des modérateurs", espace privé VIP totalement invisible aux bleus, d'où sont absents les nioubs et les femmes ......
> C'est un endroit secret préservé de tout micro




quel mortel ennuis votre espace !!!!   

je comprens maintenant vos abonnements a playboy


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2004)

putain 18 viagra c'est trop pourtant on m'avait dit que ça faisait comme l'opium  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 18 viagra c'est trop pourtant on m'avait dit que ça faisait comme l'opium  :affraid:




et l'opium ça fait comment?


----------



## elektroseb (3 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain 18 viagra c'est trop pourtant on m'avait dit que ça faisait comme l'opium  :affraid:



Toi, tu vas dormir sur la béquille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

et, supermoquette, tu touches ma boule ?


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... il l'a immortalisé les bras en l'air et au meilleur de sa forme afin d'offrir trois porte-manteaux...



BaliBalot ?


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> et, supermoquette, tu touches ma boule ?



Il y a déjà un sujet totalement chiant pour ca. Si tu veux je te caresse un peu, multiplié par dix. 70 pour commencer c'est pas mal. Ca augure un avenir radieux. On y va ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Je recompte les votes de ce soir... Les nouilles ont emporté les suffrages populaires, mais il y a un espoir pour le gratin dauphinois qui n'a pas encore concédé sa défaite. Le scrutin s'annonce donc extrêmement serré tandis qu'on attend toujours les résultats du salon où la voix de mon père sera, comme toujours, décisive.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un sujet totalement chiant pour ca. Si tu veux je te caresse un peu, multiplié par dix. 70 pour commencer c'est pas mal. Ca augure un avenir radieux. On y va ?


Ça c'est vraiment nase   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> On y va ?


Ça c'est vraiment efficace


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Le verdict vient de tomber : le gratin dauphinois est reconduit pour un deuxième repas. Et merde...


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je recompte les votes de ce soir... Les nouilles ont emporté les suffrages populaires, mais il y a un espoir pour le gratin dauphinois qui n'a pas encore concédé sa défaite. Le scrutin s'annonce donc extrêmement serré tandis qu'on attend toujours les résultats du salon où la voix de mon père sera, comme toujours, décisive.


 Ça, la terreur, rien de mieux pour remporter un scrutin


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le verdict vient de tomber : le gratin dauphinois est reconduit pour un deuxième repas. Et merde...



comme tu dis.....j'aime pas la creme du gratin    :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un sujet totalement chiant pour ca. Si tu veux je te caresse un peu, multiplié par dix. 70 pour commencer c'est pas mal. Ca augure un avenir radieux. On y va ?


c'est vrai que ce sujet est beaucoup plus interessant


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ce sujet est beaucoup plus interessant



J'espère que tu n'as pas le vertige.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu n'as pas le vertige.



tu compte lui proposer un tour en mongolfiere?


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu compte lui proposer un tour en mongolfiere?



Vu qu'il insiste et qu'un peu d'air chaud dans la membrane ne peut pas lui faire de mal, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## LeSqual (3 Novembre 2004)

Salut les Zozo's!  :love:   

je me suis "auto banni" de post "photos" dans le portfolio... alors je viens faire un petit coucou ici...  :rose:   

C'est un peu tendu... ou c'est une impression?


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu tendu... ou c'est une impression?



C'est rien, le truc classique : le syndrome des 100 posts.


----------



## LeSqual (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien, le truc classique : le syndrome des 100 posts.



OK... je vois   

mais moi j'en suis pas très loin... j'en ai à peine le double!  :rose:   

C'est contagieux??????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Zozo's!  :love:
> 
> je me suis "auto banni" de post "photos" dans le portfolio... alors je viens faire un petit coucou ici...  :rose:
> 
> C'est un peu tendu... ou c'est une impression?




haaaa non pas toi !!!!!!!!    

tu va venir poster ici les photos de demolition?   

au fait depuis quand un graphiste fait dans la demolitions?     :love: 



ps : oui c'est tendu, Sa Majesté a tire un fil  pour suspendre son linges !!


----------



## LeSqual (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaa non pas toi !!!!!!!!
> 
> tu va venir poster ici les photos de demolition?
> 
> au fait depuis quand un graphiste fait dans la demolitions?     :love:



ben oui... c'est moi!!!    

Mais pas de soucis... J'ai promis de poster aucunes photo today!   

Et si le graphiste fait dans la démolition... c'est peut être son humeur (de l'époque) due à l'école qu'il a suivi... (de l'époque)... (mais ne revenons pas sur le sujet.....)  :sleep: 

Moi je vais regarder le jour d'après avec ma Pitchoune... Alors à la prochaine! (en epèrant que le linge de sa Majesté secherra vite!


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2004)

coucou tout le monde 
Moi en ce moment j'envoie des e-mail de condoléances à tous mes amis américains  comme il y a 4 ans déjà.  

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ben oui... c'est moi!!!
> 
> Mais pas de soucis... J'ai promis de poster aucunes photo today!
> 
> ...




nan , reste     

j'aime bien moi la demolition.......du moment que c'est moi qui demolit !!!


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

j'attends qu'on vienne me bouler pour mes 1 an  :mouais: 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

voilà     

maintenant je poste le 8000 ieme post de ce thread !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , reste
> 
> j'aime bien moi la demolition.......du moment que c'est moi qui demolit !!!



Fait attention il y a des choses difficiles à réparer ensuite  tu n'as qu'à voir ton horloge


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'attends qu'on vienne me bouler pour mes 1 an  :mouais:
> 
> :love:


c'est fait :love: joyeux macgéniversaire à toi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

c'est marrant , je ne peux pas visualiser la page 401
mais en cliquant "repondre " on voit les messages apres la page 400




> Fait attention il y a des choses difficiles à réparer ensuite  tu n'as qu'à voir ton horloge




rigole pas  , le prob a pas eté resolu, mon horologe affiche toujours une mauvaise heure !!!

je me pose vraiment la question si il n'a pas de pile , meme en coupant le courant pas moyen de le reinitialiser


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le verdict vient de tomber : le gratin dauphinois est reconduit pour un deuxième repas. Et merde...


Le loup est dans la bergerie, on se croirait en 40-45 avec tous ces messages.


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

mon dieu tant que ça.

le suspence est entier, que diras tu sur la page suivante


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

> mon dieu tant que ça.
> 
> le suspence est entier, que diras tu sur la page suivante





je clique effectivement sur "repondre" pour visualiser
les posts en page 401 mais je suis pas obligé de y laisser un message


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2004)

C'est moi ou le forum déconne à pleins tubes ?
- je clique sur la page 401 et j'ai la page 400 qui défile _ad vitam aeternam_
- je me chope un message d'erreur à chaque fois que je poste mais mon message apparaît bien... 


:mouais:


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2004)

pareil...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Egalement.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Novembre 2004)

Pareil.


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2004)

Ouf ! on se sent un peu moins seule   
Mais là, tout à coup, on dirait que cela refonctionne


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

pas moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Le loup est dans la bergerie, on se croirait en 40-45 avec tous ces messages.



Non, tu crois ?   Apparemment ils ont sous-estimés ton système de décryptage  Heureusement qu'en 40-45 c'était plus efficace


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2004)

encore un truc juste pour emmerder les filles


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou le forum déconne à pleins tubes ?
> - je clique sur la page 401 et j'ai la page 400 qui défile _ad vitam aeternam_
> - je me chope un message d'erreur à chaque fois que je poste mais mon message apparaît bien...
> 
> ...







    c'est nomal !!!!!      


et puis c'est moi qui on traite de folle !!!! :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est nomal !!!!!
> 
> 
> et puis c'est moi qui on traite de folle !!!! :mouais:  :mouais:



Si tu commences à te promener avec un gratin dauphinois dans un four à l'horloge défaillante vissé sur la tête, c'est vrai que ça va commencer à être gênant


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commences à te promener avec un gratin dauphinois dans un four à l'horloge défaillante vissé sur la tête, c'est vrai que ça va commencer à être gênant




je deteste le gratin , trop fade  !!!! :mouais: 

et l'horologe est pas defaillant 
si l'etait je pourrais le reinitialiser        :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commences à te promener avec un gratin dauphinois dans un four à l'horloge défaillante vissé sur la tête, c'est vrai que ça va commencer à être gênant



la première dame donne le la à ce que je vois


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je deteste le gratin , trop fade  !!!! :mouais:



Même avec un peu de noix de muscade ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Ouais toi même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Même avec un peu de noix de muscade ?





non vraiment   

gratiné au four , en plus defaillant, je prefere encore les lasagnes !!!    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ouais toi même



Ha ! C'était donc ça !   Je n'aurais pas cru  Je pensais à autre chose


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

Rien de mieux. C'est tout


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rien de mieux. C'est tout



c'est pas vrai


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rien de mieux. C'est tout



Soeur Macelene tu verras bien venir


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vrai



tu proposes quoi Alex   ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu proposes quoi Alex   ???



c'est qui alex ?


----------



## iTof (3 Novembre 2004)

là, je repasse du linge... :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je repasse du linge... :mouais:



demain soir si tout se passe bien on repasse le mien mais rien n'est sûr


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

iTof fée du logis


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui alex ?



so sorry me suis trompée de forum


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je repasse du linge... :mouais:


 ce forum est de plus en plus passionant


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ce forum est de plus en plus passionant



On fait ce qu'on peut


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> so sorry me suis trompée de forum



je connais celui ci d'alex


Hier kommt Alex

In einer Welt, in der man nur noch lebt,
damit man täglich roboten geht,
ist die größte Aufregung, die es noch gibt,
das allabendliche Fernsehbild.

Jeder Mensch lebt wie ein Uhrwerk,
wie ein Computer programmiert.
Es gibt keinen, der sich dagegen wehrt,
nur ein paar Jugendliche sind frustriert.

Wenn am Himmel die Sonne untergeht,
beginnt für die Droogs der Tag.
In kleinen Banden sammeln sie sich,
gehn gemeinsam auf die Jagd.

Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für seine Horrorschau.
Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für ein kleines bisschen Horrorschau.

Auf dem Kreuzzug gegen die Ordnung
und die scheinbar heile Welt
zelebrieren sie die Zerstörung,
Gewalt und Brutalität.


Erst wenn sie ihre Opfer leiden sehn,
spüren sie Befriedigung.
Es gibt nichts mehr, was sie jetzt aufhält
in ihrer gnadenlosen Wut.

Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für seine Horrorschau.
Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für ein kleines bisschen Horrorschau.

Zwanzig gegen einen
bis das Blut zum Vorschein kommt.
Ob mit Stöcken oder Steinen,
irgendwann platzt jeder Kopf.
Das nächste Opfer ist schon dran,
wenn ihr den lieben Gott noch fragt:
"Warum hast Du nichts getan,
nichts getan?"

Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für seine Horrorschau.
Hey, hier kommt Alex!
Vorhang auf - für ein kleines bisschen Horrorschau.


----------



## iTof (3 Novembre 2004)

pas moyen d'être incognito ici !    nan, mais ma chère et tendre mène tout de front en ce moment, si je peux lui épargner mes fringues... et puis, vous ne voulez pas que je fasse le crado demain soir   en cette chaude et victorieuse soirée lyonnaise


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Toujours Alex


Bye bye Alex

Der große Rebell von gestern
sagt nun für immer "JA!"
zum bürgerlichen Leben
und den Dingen, gegen die er war.

Er hat die Fronten gewechselt,
alle finden ihn wunderbar,
obwohl sich sein Charakter
keineswegs geändert hat.

Hey, bye bye Alex!
Nur noch ein Clown,
traurig anzuschaun.

Ursache und Wirkung,
Unterdrückung und Aggression,
es ist immer dasselbe Übel
und keiner bleibt davon verschont.

Sie alle gehörn zur Maschinerie,
als ein Rädchen im System.
Ohne sie würde sich das Uhrwerk
nicht mehr lange drehn.

Hey, bye bye Alex!
Nur noch ein Clown,
traurig anzuschaun.


----------



## iTof (3 Novembre 2004)

tiens, faudra que je chante cette berceuse à mes petits quand j'pourrai...  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

C'est toujours Alex


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Soeur Macelene tu verras bien venir



mais c'est pas moi


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas moi




Une chance !


----------



## squarepusher (3 Novembre 2004)

Oh mon dieu heuresement que je l'ai pas eu comme prof elle !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une chance !



Dieu nous en garde ! Ou bien Dieu la garde !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dieu nous en garde ! Ou bien Dieu la garde !



Mais elle est très bien !!!!


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une chance !



    si tu savais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle est très bien !!!!



C'est quoi ton benchmark ?


----------



## squarepusher (3 Novembre 2004)

nonebench


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

là je glandouille et savoure le silence de la maison avec plaisir,

les enfants ont repris le chemin de l'ecole


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je glandouille et savoure le silence de la maison avec plaisir,
> 
> les enfants ont repris le chemin de l'ecole



Bonjour Présidente


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Présidente




bonjour

tu fais partie du club des castagniers?  

rappelle toi qu'il faut montrer patte blanche......hem !!....plutot
montrer une belle foto de ta tignasse pour confirmer ton adhesion


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> tu fais partie du club des castagniers?
> 
> ...



Patte blanche cela va être difficile puisque je suis rouge de la tête au pied


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> tu fais partie du club des castagniers?
> 
> ...


Oui Pitchfork a raison : bonjour Mme La Présidente.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Novembre 2004)

Je suis crevé et mon ordinateur l'est tout autant que moi (il rame, il rame ...).
Bref, encore une belle journée qui s'annonce !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis crevé et mon ordinateur l'est tout autant que moi (il rame, il rame ...).
> Bref, encore une belle journée qui s'annonce !



la c'est moi qui rame; ou plutot mes yeux !!
marre des taches noires , sa m'empeche de vous lire correctement !!
grrrrrr


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Moi je fais un bilan du travail effectué cette semaine ==> Il va falloir bosser ce week-end pour rattraper :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais un bilan du travail effectué cette semaine ==> Il va falloir bosser ce week-end pour rattraper :sleep:



tien donc, voila un qu'en ne faisant que  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: va reussir
a rattrapper le travail en retard


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2004)

la je flood a gauche a droite pour m'occuper... Tranquilleuh le chat    :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

et le boulot, ça se passe comment angie?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais un bilan du travail effectué cette semaine ==> Il va falloir bosser ce week-end pour rattraper :sleep:


 MInce!, moi aussi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> MInce!, moi aussi.



pas mieux


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et le boulot, ça se passe comment angie?



super pour le moment, c'est la formation et vu que j'apprends pas grand chose, je passe mes journees a surfer le net et a tchater... :love:

Faut dire que je suis avec des gens qui n'y connaissent rien en Mac    :rateau:


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2004)

et bien là, je viens de finir de passer l'aspirateur dans ma voiture, j'ai un type qui vient la voir demain pour l'acheter, du coup j'en ai profiter pour en passer un coup dans l'appartement.
Bref le bonheur en somme...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Bonjour 

Je vois que Pitchfork a pris sa carte de membre  Il semblerait qu'il soit de tout c½ur  avec vous


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je vois que Pitchfork a pris sa carte de membre  Il semblerait qu'il soit de tout c½ur  avec vous




oui un'autre fou avec  cheveux en feu  a adheré au club


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

Là je viens de finir de monter un meuble IKEA.... 

mais on a dû se mettre à 2 (Pitchoune et moi) pour la finir... :casse: 

parce que les trous n'étant pas au bon endroits on à dû forcer comme des malades pour que la dernière pièce entre!


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2004)

ça ne me paraît pas tout net net tout ça ! :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je vois que Pitchfork a pris sa carte de membre  Il semblerait qu'il soit de tout c½ur  avec vous



C'est quand même un peu de ta "faute" non ? Tu m'as initialement représenté tout rouge


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui un'autre fou avec  cheveux en feu  a adheré au club



Il faudrait penser à contacter cet "agité du bocal"© de Camisol


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

étaient-ce vraiment les trous qui n'étaient pas au bon endroit


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même un peu de ta "faute" non ? Tu m'as initialement représenté tout rouge



Ce n'est pas bientôt fini oui ?  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> étaient-ce vraiment les trous qui n'étaient pas au bon endroit



surtout qu'il écrit un "meuble" puis "la finir"


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> étaient-ce vraiment les trous qui n'étaient pas au bon endroit



ben heu....    :rose: 

Woui je crois.....    

en faite... 

c'est juste que c'est IKEA....   

faut assumer... (c pas cher , c'est joli... mais c'est du bricolage!!!)  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (c pas cher , c'est joli... mais c'est du bricolage!!!)  :love:



Surtout lorsque tu as placé une dizaine de bouquins sur les étagères  Prévoir la colle néoprène, le scotch, la colonne en marbre pour servir de contrefort (voire un nioubie bien membré et empaillé par Golf dixit Amok), le haubannage (version 2 "n" parce que ce n'est pas de trop),  voire l'utilisation immédiate d'un autre chèque du même montant


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout lorsque tu as placé une dizaine de bouquins sur les étagères  Prévoir la colle néoprène, le scotch, la colonne en marbre pour servir de contrefort (voire un nioubie bien membré et empaillé par Golf dixit Amok), le haubannage (version 2 "n" parce que ce n'est pas de trop),  voire l'utilisation immédiate d'un autre chèque du même montant



lol


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> étaient-ce vraiment les trous qui n'étaient pas au bon endroit




je me posait la meme question !!!    

en 18 ans que j'achete chez ikea , jamais eu ce probleme et pourtant
j'en ai acheté chez eux des produits !!!

cela me fait penser a un ex petit amis tres "bricoleur".....

apres 4h a touner le plan d'un meuble telé sony il a declaré forfait
j'ai eu a la fin pitié de lui , j'ai pris le plan et 20 minutes plus tard la telé etait installé dans son meuble


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout lorsque tu as placé une dizaine de bouquins sur les étagères  Prévoir la colle néoprène, le scotch, la colonne en marbre pour servir de contrefort, le haubannage (version 2 "n" parce que ce n'est pas de trop),  voire l'utilisation immmédiate d'un autre chèque du même montant



Merci TibomongG4 après "cuir pleine fleur", j'apprends "haubannage" (c'est mon épouse qui va être heureuse elle qui veut qu'on bricole ensemble). 

J'attends avec hâte le prochain mot.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cela me fait penser a un ex petit amis tres "bricoleur".....
> 
> apres 4h a touner le plan d'un meuble telé sony il a declaré forfait
> j'ai eu a la fin pitié de lui , j'ai pris le plan et 20 minutes plus tard la telé etait installé dans son meuble



 Fait attention à ce que tu dis   La charte de la posteuse macgéenne n'autorise nullement de déclarer être en possession de moyen neuronaux suffisants pour pouvoir monter un meuble Ikéa sans l'aide de l'homme !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fait attention à ce que tu dis   La charte de la posteuse macgéenne n'autorise nullement de déclarer être en possession de moyen neuronaux suffisants pour pouvoir monter un meuble Ikéa sans l'aide de l'homme !




      et j'ai d'autre qualité mais je le terrais caché      



ps: pas seulement ici, a  la maison c'est pareil, l'homme ne peux pas concevoir que je puisse visser une vis .......l'eternel : "laisse je vais le faire " je le connais par coeur!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fait attention à ce que tu dis   La charte de la posteuse macgéenne n'autorise nullement de déclarer être en possession de moyen neuronaux suffisants pour pouvoir monter un meuble Ikéa sans l'aide de l'homme !



étant "bricoleur averse" surtout le dimanche matin, où peut-on télécharger ces moyens neuronaux ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "laisse je vais le faire " je le connais par coeur!!!



J'ai dis ça pas plus tard qu'hier à propos de la vaisselle et du repassage, je dois arrêter alors ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> étant "bricoleur averse"


Tu as raison de réserver le bricolage aux jours de pluie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dis ça pas plus tard qu'hier à propos de la vaisselle et du repassage, je dois arrêter alors ?





oui, prend une femme de manage et va te promener avec ta jolie epouse


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison de réserver le bricolage aux jours de pluie



le problème est insoluble : 

les jours de "soleil", je dis "on fera cela quand il fera mauvais, sortons plutôt" et elle me dit "tu as raison" 

les jours où il fait mauvais, je dis "on va pas faire du bricolage, il y a tellement de choses plus intéressantes à faire" et elle me dit "tu as raison"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> étant "bricoleur averse" surtout le dimanche matin, où peut-on télécharger ces moyens neuronaux ?



Cher Pitchfork, j'ai une nouvelle, bien triste nouvelle j'en ai peur. La science n'a pas, jusqu'à présent, situé l'endroit exact où siège la source neuronale en question. Il fut un temps où Rica Zaraï, éminente chercheuse en vie meilleure (non, non sa spécialité n'était pas la même que celle de Finn)  avait émis l'hypothèse, encore controversée aujourd'hui, qu'un bain de siège était précisément salutaire pour raviver certaines déficiences liées au stress généré, par exemple, par la lecture de la notice de montage. Des recherches sont en cours et Monsieur Bricolage sponsorise des laboratoires dotés de technologies de pointe comme des bassines en inox et des jeux de légo afin de pallier à ce manque cruel. De plus, il édite fréquemment des petits fascicules gratuits dans lesquels sont décris l'art de monter une cloison en placoplâtre, l'emboitage du siphon dans un évier vasque, voire la façon de cliquer sur un bouton de bannissement sans se coincer quelques-unes des meilleures parties de soi-même dans le tiroir du bureau... (ce qui serait fâcheux, je vous l'accorde)  Ne désespérez donc pas la science est en marche !


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne désespérez donc pas la science est en marche !


...et Tibo court toujours


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Pitchfork, j'ai une nouvelle, bien triste nouvelle; j'en ai peur. La science n'a pas, jusqu'à présent, situé l'endroit exact où siège la source neuronale en question. Il fut un temps où Rica Zaraï, éminente chercheuse en vie meilleure (non, non sa spécialité n'était pas la même que celle de Finn)  avait émis l'hypothèse, encore controversée aujourd'hui, qu'un bien de siège était précisément salutaire pour raviver certaines déficiences liées au stress généré, par exemple, par la lecture de la notice de montage. Des recherches sont en cours et Monsieur Bricolage sponsorise des laboratoires dotés de technologies de pointe comme des bassines en inox et les jeux de légo afin de palier à ce manque cruel. De plus, il édite fréquemment des petits fascicules gratuits dans lesquels sont décris l'art de monter une cloison en placoplâtre, l'emboitage du syphon dans un évier vasque, voire la façon de cliquer sur un bouton de bannissement sans se coincer quelques-unes des meilleures parties de soi-même dans le tiroir du bureau...  Ne désespérez donc pas la science est en marche !



Mes moyens neuronaux ne me permettent pas de tirer la pleine jouissance de vos propos qui semblent non dénudés d'à-propos. Souvent j'en suis rendu à errer sans chemise, sans pantalon. Vous supputez bien que comprendre l'art du montage et de l'emboîtage m'est d'autant plus difficile. En revanche pour les légos, je connais la différence. J'attends avec impatience les progrès de la science dans lesquels vous placez votre confiance bien qu'en l'espèce une conscience me serait davantage profitable. Bien à vous et bonjour chez vous.

P.-S. : Des coquilles s'étant glissées dans le texte initial les moyens neuronaux d'une tierce personne ont permis leur correction. Toutes les erreurs restantes sont de la responsabilité de leur auteur. Le correcteur n'entend donner aucune approbation ni improbation aux opinions émises. Les opinions émises doivent être considérées comme propres à l'auteur.


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2004)

la je stresse, j'ai une échéance importante cet aprem et j'espère être encore vivant ce soir :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

moi je veux bien un café     

trop difficile comme tache si je le demande a un homme?    





edit : depechez vous, un terrible attaque de somnolence vient de tomber sur moi  :rose:


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

je viens de repartir travailler pour éviter de me taper les feux de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> je viens de repartir travailler pour éviter de me taper les feux de l'amour



sa existe encore?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit : depechez vous, un terrible attaque de somnolence vient de tomber sur moi  :rose:



As-tu lu le fascicule numéro 220v  : mettre les doigts dans la prise pour éviter la somnolence ?


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Oui ça existe encore mais ils ont pas beaucoup progressé depuis deux ans !
Un petit résumé de ce que j'ai pu comprendre de la série alors 
Victor héberge une femme chez lui  , elle s'est faite féconder par un résidu du sperme de victor qui était dans la poubelle d'un laboratoire a 1000 km de genoah city ( wysconsin)
victor est degouté car il venait de se faire couper les couilles afin d'être sûr de ne jamais plus avoir d'enfants ...
Pendant ce temps il s'est remis avec l'une de ses ex et ne sais pas qu'elle vient d'investir 30000000 de $ dans  la société de ses concurrents ..............................
c'est vraiment trés con! 
on pourrait en inventer facilement des histoires comme ça avec le potentiel qu'il y a dans ce forum


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait en inventer facilement des histoires comme ça avec le potentiel qu'il y a dans ce forum



La grande différence c'est que eux l'ont fait et gagnent plein de l'oseille avec. Nous, c'est pour le panache, le jeu de mot, le calembour et parfois des cous de boule


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais me préparer à sortir pour aller au goûter prévu, où une des mamans va me faire lire les histoires qu'elle écrit pour les enfants.
> _Si elle me colle trop je crie._
> *Promis !*




il est sans doute rester bloqué avec les mamans     pas entendu le moindre petit cri... 


À moins qu'il ne soit déjà parti pour la Capitale...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

dtc






















nan ?


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Ca ferait un thread " à la façon des feux de l'amour " ! On tourne une scène à chaque aes et pour le montage il y a les macs et imovie


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> il est sans doute rester bloqué avec les mamans     pas entendu le moindre petit cri...
> 
> 
> À moins qu'il ne soit déjà parti pour la Capitale...



ou bien alex l'a trucidé


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Dernière modification par TibomonG4 Aujourd'hui à ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

ah...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> trois des mamans en jupe, une des trois *super-courte*


tu veux pas me préter ton môme ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que nous avons le même humour



pas mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux



Dernière modification par TibomonG4 Aujourd'hui à 14h et des poussières


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Je ...
Non rien.
Enfin bonjour quoi


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je ...
> Non rien.
> Enfin bonjour quoi



Tibo parle à Cmove, je répète : Tibo parle à Cmove, l'accueil se fera dans le #8104 nous vous souhaitons bonne réception


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

à tous !

Bin...voilà. Je vous dis bonjour.










C'est tout.....


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

je fais quoi la maintenant ???

'Peut' footre ??


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 'Peut' footre ??



 oui, mais cesse d'en mettre partout


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ca ferait un thread " à la façon des feux de l'amour " ! On tourne une scène à chaque aes et pour le montage il y a les macs et imovie


Encore un petit effort, mais un tout petit hein, et on ne sera pas loin du niveau.  
Ne manqueront que les images...


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais cesse d'en mettre partout


Roooooh chuteuuuuu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

A cause du post de l'un d'entre vous, j'écoute Florent Plagny    :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A cause du post de l'un d'entre vous, j'écoute Florent Plagny    :mouais:


J'espère vraiment que c'est pas à cause de moi !
S i c'est le cas je suis vraiment confu


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ne manqueront que les images...



On se les fait les images c'est mieux, non ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> J'espère vraiment que c'est pas à cause de moi !
> S i c'est le cas je suis vraiment confu



Non grâce à toi je serais parti faire du snowboard en Argentine  ce qui nous ramène sur la route de Florent Pagny de toute façon


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On se les fait les images c'est mieux, non ?


Des croquis tout au plus.


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Tu es cerné par Florent Pagny en quelques sortes !
Heuresement l'Argentine c'est grand !
Alléeuh! arrêtes d'écouter ça,tu vas te faire mal au cerveau


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des croquis tout au plus.



Cette BIP étant un peu addictive, je deviens malgré moi un peu spécialiste du Florent Pagny. Pour vos croquis utiliser comm lui un "marqueur pour dessiner les contours".


----------



## dool (4 Novembre 2004)

La maintenant, je cherche le manuel du <<comment fermer sa gueule>> mais rho je le trouve pas !


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des croquis tout au plus.


Non non de vrais photos avec l'effet diamant éblouissant sur les dents blanches comme neige à chaque fois que Brian fait un sourire !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant, je cherche le manuel du <<comment fermer sa gueule>> mais rho je le trouve pas !


tiens une nioub' à un seul carré vert


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Tu es cerné par Florent Pagny en quelques sortes !
> Heuresement l'Argentine c'est grand !
> Alléeuh! arrêtes d'écouter ça,tu vas te faire mal au cerveau



En plus Madonna a chanté 'Don't cry for me Argentina" et j'interfère dans une discussion entre une Madonna et la cause de mon "addiction" passagère  à Florent Pagny


----------



## dool (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens une nioub' à un seul carré vert


 Hum dites moi, je suis nouvelle ici...ça sert a quoi les boules en bas de notre avatar ?


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens une nioub' à un seul carré vert


 ..ben quoi !?


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hum dites moi, je suis nouvelle ici...ça sert a quoi les boules en bas de notre avatar ?


 ..à rentrer dans la boîte !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ben quoi !?


houla une invasion de nioub'


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Madona + Florent Pagny contre Swayzak 
Y a pas à dire c'est l'Argentine qui y perd !


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

..ya pleins de beaux mecs....:rose::love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Swayzak !


  :love:  :love:julia :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ya pleins de beaux mecs....:rose::love:


 :love:


----------



## dool (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila...je peut t'embrasser meme si j'suis pas un beau mec...euh et meme si j'suis pas un mec


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Bon je vous dis à tout à l'heure ...
Je me prépare à aller taper des boules 
Ras les boules du boulot !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

je viens de me reveiller 

je peux avoir un  café? merc iiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Lila...je peut t'embrasser meme si j'suis pas un beau mec...euh et meme si j'suis pas un mec


 :rose:......vi vi !:love:....mais faisons gaffe...les bômecs vont croire que ...toi ..moi...enfiiiiiin tu vois quoi ....!
 De là qu'on se fasse tailler un short pour l'hiver...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Madona + Florent Pagny contre Swayzak
> Y a pas à dire c'est l'Argentine qui y perd !



C'est sûr comme le loup est dans la bergerie, l'Argentine a du souci. Je propose néanmoins une bombe atomique lancé depuis la base de Fluke, une tempête puissance 3000 venant de Leftfield et de noyer le tout dans une rivière de basse comme le suggère le monde souterrain. 

Ce programme te convient ?


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous voulez pas vous cotiser * tous *  et m'envoyer du fric pour que *je continue cette vie-là ??*_



Alors là tu pouvais te brosser Roberto. Pas un fifrelin t'aurais eu de moi ...  et puis quoi encore.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Oups  :rose: Mal lu


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lila   Dool il faut qu'on parle, fait attention à toi petite bête à poils craquante sous la dent (enfin il paraît  ) et adepte du lynchage :mouais:


 ..houlà...service d'ordre panthere noire! ...:affraid:
 ......et c quoi ces histoires de poil qui craque sous la dent de la bête ....
 m'enfin...


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oups  :rose: Mal lu


 ...trop tard ! vu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...trop tard ! vu !



  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..houlà...service d'ordre panthere noire! ...:affraid:
> ......et c quoi ces histoires de poil qui craque sous la dent de la bête ....
> m'enfin...



M'enfin, non ce n'est pas ce que vous croyez, je vous assure !  :rose: Quo! ça ? Vous voulez savoir ce que c'est que ça ? Heu, rien...  Une écharpe bleue en peau de lapine avec le petit pompon au bout, c'est plus saillant  C'est juste pour les froides nuits dans la savane macgéenne, il fait un peu froid sinon


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

entouré de sirènes,  je viens faire le poisson sur ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

comprend rien là mais pas grave
 c'est normal    :rose: venant de moi 


sur ceci je vais m'acharner sur les devoirs de fiston    :sleep:


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...Une écharpe bleue en peau de lapine avec le petit pompon au bout, c'est plus saillant ...



:affraid:  sexe la panthère cet aprem' :rose: :love:


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me posait la meme question !!!
> 
> en 18 ans que j'achete chez ikea , jamais eu ce probleme et pourtant
> j'en ai acheté chez eux des produits !!!
> ...



Ben moi j'ai déja monté une 15zène de meuble IKEA sans aucun soucis....  

Alors je pense que le problème... c'est pas moi! 

 

CQFD


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> entouré de sirènes,  je viens faire le poisson sur ce fil


...

 ...de quel genre de poisson s'agit-il ? ...passque ça peut prêter (gratos) à confuse...surtout que des esprit malpensant, malveillant, mâle en somme pourraient bien t'affubler d'une espèce peu avenante dont seul le vin blanc pourrait inflechir leur jugement ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...de quel genre de poisson s'agit-il ? ...passque ça peut prêter (gratos) à confuse...surtout que des esprit malpensant, malveillant, mâle en somme pourraient bien t'affubler d'une espèce peu avenante dont seul le vin blanc pourrait inflechir leur jugement ...



si il est entouré de morues, c'est pas grave qu'on le traite de macroc...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Je mange une tartine


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si il est entouré de morues, c'est pas grave qu'on le traite de macroc...


 ..merci pour elles........je préfererai que l'on fasse une autre association ..sirènes ct bien parti là ...


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...de quel genre de poisson s'agit-il ? ...passque ça peut prêter (gratos) à confuse...surtout que des esprit malpensant, malveillant, mâle en somme pourraient bien t'affubler d'une espèce peu avenante dont seul le vin blanc pourrait inflechir leur jugement ...


 caresse delicatement ma boule bleu et la chevilette chantera


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si il est entouré de morues, c'est pas grave qu'on le traite de macroc...


 toi, je le sens, t'aime pas ma casquette


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> caresse delicatement ma boule bleu et la chevilette chantera


 ...je le savais !....dommaaaaaaage ..je peux pas te sushi (boule depoisson)....chui à sec...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comprend rien là mais pas grave
> c'est normal    :rose: venant de moi



Mais si tu comprends  qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..merci pour elles........je préfererai que l'on fasse une autre association ..sirènes ct bien parti là ...



Sirène, c'est bien moitié femme, moitié thon?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> toi, je le sens, t'aime pas ma casquette



mais si elle est belle ta casquette. Elle te va comme une mouffle


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

....bon faut que j'y aille ....en plus je dois confier mon corps supeeeeerbe à mon osthéo ...miam miam ..ça être bon


----------



## Lila (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sirène, c'est bien moitié femme, moitié thon?


 decidemment....aucune chance avec cui'là......il verra toujour le mauvais côté des choses...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai déja monté une 15zène de meuble IKEA sans aucun soucis....
> 
> Alors je pense que le problème... c'est pas moi!



tiens te voila    

je profite pour te dire
que la photo pots cassé j'aime beaucoup :love:  :love:  :love: 

dis......ta pitchounette combien de points de suture a recu?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> mais si elle est belle ta casquette. Elle te va comme une mouffle


je sais pas ce que tu as bouffé Fabien récemment, mais ton humour est au top. MDR


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu comprends  qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre




merciiiiii :love:  :love:  :love: te ton soutien a mon egard !!  

pour la peine je te boule bien un coup.....de que ma machine veut bien se reveiller


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu comprends  qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre


 et pourtant si tout celà n'a pas qu'un sens, les sens sont bien lents là


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> decidemment....aucune chance avec cui'là......il verra toujour le mauvais côté des choses...:rateau:



et pourtant... Relis ma signature!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce que tu as bouffé Fabien récemment, mais ton humour est au top. MDR



Le duo gagnant: Lexomil + Deroxat
Super efficace pour le moral


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce que tu as bouffé Fabien récemment, mais ton humour est au top. MDR




il n'as rien bouffé
il a juste enflammé ses cheveux     





ps: fabien, je te rappelle le sujet "photo"


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de que ma machine veut bien se reveiller


si c'est comme l'orologe du four


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'as rien bouffé
> il a juste enflammé ses cheveux
> 
> 
> ...



il est où ce sujet?


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

Je remonte un vieux sujet....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> si c'est comme l'orologe du four






il en faut presque le croire: l'horologe est tujours pas a l'heure 


l'homme a dit "laisse , je vais faire"....

pour le moment je laisse......


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> decidemment....aucune chance avec cui'là......il verra toujour le mauvais côté des choses...:rateau:



Et en tournant la lorgnette ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il en faut presque le croire: l'horologe est tujours pas a l'heure
> 
> 
> l'homme a dit "laisse , je vais faire"....
> ...


moi je veux voir Robertav en Photo. Que ceux qui veulent la voir en photo tapent *X* (j'ai peur que personne ne réponde)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> il est où ce sujet?





façon de parler ....pfffff

il n'y a pas que *moi * que comprend pas tout là !!!   



tu nous a promis une photo de ta nouvelle vie...opsss pardon   .....ta nouvelle tete :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment je laisse......



Bin t'as raison.








_Il *va* faire_


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens te voila
> 
> je profite pour te dire
> que la photo pots cassé j'aime beaucoup :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...



Merci... pour la photo... :rose: 

ben en faite... aucun point de suture; c'est grâce à tout ce que je démoli que je construit avec Pitchoune!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci... pour la photo... :rose:
> 
> ben en faite... aucun point de suture; c'est grâce à tout ce que je démoli que je construit avec Pitchoune!  :love:




*enfin !!!!!* je comprend!!!!    

la cremaillere est prevue pour quand?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je ne fais *rien.*
> Que lire écrire et boire un café...
> 
> 
> ...


 t'enverrais pas un p'tit coudboul, j'ai vraiment envie de chlapettes 


( là donc, je fais du racolage actif  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

là je regarde le plan de la *rando roller à Rouen demain soir*, puis la météo...je pense que ça va le faire.


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *enfin !!!!!* je comprend!!!!
> 
> la cremaillere est prevue pour quand?  :love:  :love:



lol!

quand tu veux!

tu tél et tu passes!


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr comme le loup est dans la bergerie, l'Argentine a du souci. Je propose néanmoins une bombe atomique lancé depuis la base de Fluke, une tempête puissance 3000 venant de Leftfield et de noyer le tout dans une rivière de basse comme le suggère le monde souterrain.
> 
> Ce programme te convient ?


y a pas à dire c'est mieux que Florent Pagny !
 :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

là... je viens d'apprendre que Arafat est mort!   
c'est pas moi qui l'ai démoli....  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> y a pas à dire c'est mieux que Florent Pagny !
> :rateau:



Ça dépend du contexte


----------



## ZePoupi (4 Novembre 2004)

Bon, ben là je vais éteindre le Mac de mon boulot, prendre le train, et rentrer dans ma grotte...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'a des choses à aps dire : à ma droite, un olympus e-1 ; au fond, les toilettes... oserai-je


je rappelle à tous que Nephou devait se prendre en photo et que, sauf erreur de ma part, nous attendons toujours ladite photo. Alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> lol!
> 
> quand tu veux!
> 
> tu tél et tu passes!





ce soir je suis trop intelligente      

là je comprend la serie de numeros recu en mp    


merci pour l'invitation  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben là je vais éteindre le Mac de mon boulot, prendre le train, et rentrer dans ma grotte...



alors bonne grotte!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle à tous que Nephou devait se prendre en photo et que, sauf erreur de ma part, nous attendons toujours ladite photo. Alors ...




*tout a fait arthur.......pardon ........tigrou    *



donc ,


- vu que malgré moi j'ai eté elue presidente
- vu que je remarque n'importe quoi (bientot tout le monde dira etre  carotté des cheveux)


j'exige une photo pour appartenir et renter au club  !!!!!    :love:


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

et là... je viens d'apprendre que il est plus mort!  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> là... je viens d'apprendre que Arafat est mort!
> c'est pas moi qui l'ai démoli....  :rose:



bbc vient de dementir


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle à tous que Nephou devait se prendre en photo et que, sauf erreur de ma part, nous attendons toujours ladite photo. Alors ...



donc on attend... Nephou exécution...   il te reste un peu de temps   avant de quitter le bureau ???


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> donc on attend... Nephou exécution...   il te reste un peu de temps   avant de quitter le bureau ???


 ça marche


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

la je viens de commander le premier cadeau de noel pour fiston:

un robot multi machin telecommandé ect ect....


----------



## Gabi (4 Novembre 2004)

J'ai renversé un pot de sauce tomate sur mes plaques de cuisson brûlantes.
Est-ce que si je ferme les yeux et pense trés fort "ça n'est pas arrivé !", la sauce aura disparu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de commander le premier cadeau de noel pour fiston:
> 
> un robot multi machin telecommandé ect ect....



C'est un justicier qui tue les méchants et sauve les demoiselles en détresse ?


----------



## Gabi (4 Novembre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai renversé un pot de sauce tomate sur mes plaques de cuisson brûlantes.
> Est-ce que si je ferme les yeux et pense trés fort "ça n'est pas arrivé !", la sauce aura disparu ?



Non   

Et y a pas ma maman.

J'ai besoin d'un câlin.


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bbc vient de dementir



et moi je venais de démentir qqlq secondes avant toi!


----------



## Macounette (4 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'me fais une tite bière (belge :love: ) devant mon Mac tout en relaxant après une journée de taf complètement ouf  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un justicier qui tue les méchants et sauve les demoiselles en détresse ?



c'est a voir  

c'est Power Rangers*.........il sauvera les demoiselles


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'me fais une tite bière (belge :love: ) devant mon Mac tout en relaxant après une journée de taf complètement ouf  :hein:



Ben santé et vive la bière belge!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et moi je venais de démentir qqlq secondes avant toi!




normal , tu es plus jeune, tu cour pus vite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça marche






ben alors , sa y est?????

tu l'as faite?  

l'endroit n'etait pas trop ......petit ?


----------



## Macounette (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben santé et vive la bière belge!  :love:


A la tienne  et bises à vous deux (Pitchoun' et toi) :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav Mère Noël a dit:
			
		

> c'est a voir
> 
> c'est Power Rangers*.........il sauvera les demoiselles



Alors tout va bien  Il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver le cadeau de fifille et de l'homme 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> normal , tu es plus jeune, tu cour pus vite !!!



Pas trop vite quand même toujours en dessus des 30 secondes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors tout va bien  Il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver le cadeau de fifille et de l'homme



parle pas de choses qui fachent !!!      :love:


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors , sa y est?????
> 
> tu l'as faite?
> 
> l'endroit n'etait pas trop ......petit ?


 pas assez de lumière  (pis y'a pas de flash intégré sur le e-1)

une preview quand même


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pas assez de lumière  (pis y'a pas de flash intégré sur le e-1)
> 
> une preview quand même






*zutttttt !!!!!!*  :affraid:  :affraid: 


je precise immediatement:

*LA TETE EST SUFFISANTE.......*merci !!!! :rose:  :rose:  



ps:   meme si cela confirme pas si tu est carotté


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *LA TETE EST SUFFISANTE.......*merci !!!! :rose:  :rose:


   mon problème --- comme fait allusion plus haut --- c'est que à ma tête (sauf quand je ne suis pas rasé)  ça ne se voit plus 

je pensais que tu avais compris aux remarques et signes d'impatience de certains (d'ailleurs ma tête est juste à gauche là  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mon problème --- comme fait allusion plus haut --- c'est que à ma tête (sauf quand je ne suis pas rasé)  ça ne se voit plus
> 
> je pensais que tu avais compris aux remarques et signes d'impatience de certains (d'ailleurs ma tête est juste à gauche là  )





..j'avais compri mais....  ...je ne pensais  :rose: pas

que tu l'aurait fait !!!!     



ps : pour ta tete a gauche qui me dit que c'est pas ton voisin??


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parle pas de choses qui fachent !!!      :love:




Ok


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Là je bois un coup pour feter... 
mes chlapettes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un coup pour feter...
> mes chlapettes !



Félicitations


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et là... je viens d'apprendre que il est plus mort!  :hein:  :mouais:



la j'apprend que il est mort mais vivant   

on dit quoi en suisse?   :mouais:


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un coup pour feter...
> mes chlapettes !


 bravo !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un coup pour feter...
> mes chlapettes !



Alors, comment ça fait?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pas assez de lumière  (pis y'a pas de flash intégré sur le e-1)
> 
> une preview quand même



Là je reviens trainer un peu par ici, j'ai dû me tromper d'adresse :affraid: Nephou se déshabille, et s'expose !

MacG ne tourne plus rond (?)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Je regarde maigret, cool.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav mode bunny a dit:
			
		

> ps:   meme si cela confirme pas si tu est carotté



 :mouais:    :rateau:  



PS:


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens trainer un peu par ici, j'ai dû me tromper d'adresse :affraid: Nephou se déshabille, et s'expose !
> 
> MacG ne tourne plus rond (?)


C'est une étude comparative sur l'explosion de boite à MP commandée par Roberto, mais mon échantillon n'est pas suffisant, fais-y voir pour comparer* 





*SM, le scientifique, approuve


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Pas si mal l'anniversaire de Canal ce soir.   

Un grand Monsieur Manhattan (salut les belges    ) par exemple.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas si mal l'anniversaire de Canal ce soir.
> 
> Un grand Monsieur Manhattan (salut les belges    ) par exemple.



Ah... m... j'ai loupé ça...  Je vais me rattraper ce soir... J'ai l'intégrale de Manatane en DVD. Sauf les Césars parce que George a pas voulu...

_Probablement le sketch le plus controversé, "Les Césars" a vu le déchaînement des critiques et l'intervention des grosses pontes du cinéma français (Toscan du Plantier en premier et pour ne pas le citer) afin de retirer le sketch de la surface de la planète. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que ce sketch attaque gentiment George Craven, le fondateur des Césars, et que jamais au grand jamais on ne doit s'attaquer à la pompeuse sacro sainte cérémonie du cinéma français._

Reste que j'ai ce sketch controversé en VHS... je l'ai eu lors de son unique passage sur Canal. Toscan avait reçu la «promesse» de Canal de ne pas diffuser le sketch... promesse qu'ils n'ont pas tenue puisqu'il a été diffusé...


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Reste que j'ai ce sketch controversé en VHS... je l'ai eu lors de son unique passage sur Canal. Toscan avait reçu la «promesse» de Canal de ne pas diffuser le sketch... promesse qu'ils n'ont pas tenue puisqu'il a été diffusé...



A l'occasion je le verrais bien ..  
Pas beaucoup regardé canal à l'époque de Poelvorde. Dommage.  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A l'occasion je le verrais bien ..



Si j'arrive à connecter mon magnétoscope VHS à mon vieux PowerMac 8500 (équipé de toutes les entrées et sorties nécessaires). Je n'ai jamais réussi à récupérer de la vidéo ainsi.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2004)

là, Je me repose après une longue journée.  
Rien de tel qu' "Envoyé spécial" pour se déstresser...


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors, comment ça fait?   :love:


  tu verras, c'est pas mal


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> là, Je me repose après une longue journée.
> Rien de tel qu' "Envoyé spécial" pour se déstresser...



Si tu peux, mets plutôt la _chaine pas (encore tout à fait) comme les autres_ ..


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu peux, mets plutôt la _chaine pas (encore tout à fait) comme les autres_ ..


  c'est sado maso ou c'est de la TV ?


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pas assez de lumière  (pis y'a pas de flash intégré sur le e-1)
> 
> une preview quand même






*Il est fou    il l'a fait... *


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est sado maso ou c'est de la TV ?



Au vu de l'image au dessus, je penche pour la 1ère option !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu peux, mets plutôt la _chaine pas (encore tout à fait) comme les autres_ ..



Tu parles de la nouvelle chaine française?
Je ne crois pas qu'elle est disponible en Belgique.
Il faudrait que je cherche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne ? ton avatar me fait peur


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de la nouvelle chaine française?
> Je ne crois pas qu'elle est disponible en Belgique.
> Il faudrait que je cherche.



Non !
Contrairement aux interprétations de Grug  
je parlais juste de Canal + ..


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne ? ton avatar me fait peur



Alors retrouve le film..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Alors retrouve le film..



Vol au dessus d'un nids de coucous


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Vol au dessus d'un nids de coucous



J'hésite   , un petit côté Shining et Spiderman    aussi... 
Mais si tu veux le voir ou le revoir, n'hésites pas ...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne ? ton avatar me fait peur



Tu as raison d'avoir peur, moi aussi il me fait peur. 

C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très sympa cet avatar, je vais changer un de ces soirs.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

bonne nuit !!!      :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit !!!      :love:



Bonne nuit! Fais de beaux rêves!  

Je vais pas tarder à en faire autant! Alors bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

ben pareil, je vais aller dormir avec mes Chlapettes


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben pareil, je vais aller dormir avec mes Chlapettes



Enlève-les, c'est mieux...  



			
				- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne ? ton avatar me fait peur



Non, justement ce qu'il y a de bien avec Paul, c'est qu'il a toujours l'air sympa.    Même quand il veut faire le méchant, ça marche pas...  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit !!!      :love:



Bonne nuit. 



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit! Fais de beaux rêves!
> 
> Je vais pas tarder à en faire autant! Alors bonne nuit à tous!



Bonne nuit.  Mille bisous au Squal.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison d'avoir peur, moi aussi il me fait peur.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très sympa cet avatar, je vais changer un de ces soirs.





bonjour    

je voulais juste te dire que a l'ecole de mon fiston
il y a un gamin qui a le meme bonnet que le tien.......   


tu as un fils cache?


----------



## dool (5 Novembre 2004)

La maintenant je suis morte de rire a voir les hopitaux se foutrent de la charité...et de constater que woauw c'est magnifique la nature humaine....


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Et moi j'ai envie d'abraser !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben pareil, je vais aller dormir avec mes Chlapettes



Fais gaffe quand même. un chlapette Elbow est vite arrivé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai envie d'abraser !!!



Mais abrase donc Sonny, fais toi plaisir


----------



## KARL40 (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai envie d'abraser !!!


Même pas peur ! :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (5 Novembre 2004)

Un p"tit tour et il va falloir se mettre au boulot ... 

Bon courage à vous ....


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Il est bien temps de se mettre au boulot !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas très sympa cet avatar, je vais changer un de ces soirs.



Non, non : tu n'imagines pas le nombre de plaisirs solitaires que j'ai eu avec cette image !   :love: 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enlève-les (les shlapettes), c'est mieux...



Ah non : un bruit de castagnettes pendant le calin, c'est effroyablement exotique. De plus, tu connais la théorie : des petits pieds qui battent des ailes dans l'hémisphère sud peuvent déclencher un cyclone du côté de l'équateur abdominal.


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Il est fou    il l'a fait... *


Né fou dit mon pseudo  _entre autres choses_


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Né fou dit mon pseudo  _entre autres choses_



Ceci étant, c'est quand même très très très flou !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien temps de se mettre au boulot !!!



La voix de la sagesse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

moi j'attend les photos des autres membres cheveux en feu

si possible, pas trop bas la prise de la photo!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Comme tu peux le constater sur cette image, j'avais déjà le bout de l'oreille qui commençait à roussir.


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attend les photos des autres membres cheveux en feu



Ouaip, nous aussi !


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu peux le constater sur cette image, j'avais déjà le bout de l'oreille qui commençait à roussir.


Pfuuuuuuuuu t'etais encore vautrée devant la téloche


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : tu n'imagines pas le nombre de plaisirs solitaires que j'ai eu avec cette image !   :love:



OK, je le garde mais rien que pour toi alors. 

Bon, soyons fous!!! Je vais chercher du pain.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, nous aussi !



non , ça vaut pas le coup de gacher de l'espace inutile !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soyons fous!!! Je vais chercher du pain.



En mode "sport" ?!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non , ça vaut pas le coup de gacher de l'espace inutile !!!



Sache qu'une photo de femme, surtout sur MacG, n'est jamais inutile  Tu peux tenter la photo de nombril aussi  Mais ce ne sera sûrement pas aussi "parlant" que celle de Néphou


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>




rend immediatement  cette chose a lorna !!!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah non : un bruit de castagnettes pendant le calin, c'est effroyablement exotique. De plus, tu connais la théorie : des petits pieds qui battent des ailes dans l'hémisphère sud peuvent déclencher un cyclone du côté de l'équateur abdominal.



Encore faut-il avoir des shlapettes qui font shlap-shlap...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rend immediatement  cette chose a lorna !!!



Vous avez fini de cerner mes posts avec vos engins là ? :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sache qu'une photo de femme, surtout sur MacG, n'est jamais inutile  Tu peux tenter la photo de nombril aussi  Mais ce ne sera sûrement pas aussi "parlant" que celle de Néphou


 mon nombril parle  youpi! je suis ventriloque sans le savoir 

merci de cette révélation :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sache qu'une photo de femme, surtout sur MacG, n'est jamais inutile  Tu peux tenter la photo de nombril aussi  Mais ce ne sera sûrement pas aussi "parlant" que celle de Néphou




de cela on est sur !!!    

ca ne m'est pas encore venu a l'idee de faire des coloration ailleur que a  la tete !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de cela on est sur !!!
> 
> ca ne m'est pas encore venu a l'idee de faire des coloration ailleur que a  la tete !!!





Sous les aisselles ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

.....


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de cela on est sur !!!
> 
> ca ne m'est pas encore venu a l'idee de faire des coloration ailleur que a la tete !!!


Et DANS la tête ??


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore faut-il avoir des shlapettes qui font shlap-shlap...



Passé un certain cap, elles (les shlapettes) font toutes "shlapachlapachlapachlap". 

Je n'avais jamais envisagé la chose sous cet angle (si je puis dire), mais j'avoue qu'avoir la croix Suisse qui claque en stéréo de chaque côté de la tête me donne des tas d'idées... Il faut que je teste pour voir si la croix de loraine fait le meme effet. A défaut de shlapettes (je ne sais pas si ce modèle existe), j'essaierai des quiches. Avec deux élastiques ca devrait tenir aux pieds.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Passé un certain cap, elles (les shlapettes) font toutes "shlapachlapachlapachlap".
> 
> Je n'avais jamais envisagé la chose sous cet angle (si je puis dire), mais j'avoue qu'avoir la croix Suisse qui claque en stéréo de chaque côté de la tête me donne des tas d'idées... Il faut que je teste pour voir si la croix de loraine fait le meme effet. A défaut de shlapettes (je ne sais pas si ce modèle existe), j'essaierai des quiches. Avec deux élastiques ca devrait tenir aux pieds.



Un gong de temple bouddiste ça ne te dit rien ? Juste pour voir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mon nombril parle  youpi! je suis ventriloque sans le savoir



Il a même un cheveu sur la langue on dirait


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Et les quiches elles font "schlorenneschlorenneschlorenneschlorenne" ??   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et les quiches elles font "schlorenneschlorenneschlorenneschlorenne" ??   :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Pour Roberta, c'est tout vu : un trou dans deux Calzones, et hop, il ne reste qu'à y introduire les pieds. En plus c'est seyant et le son est joli quand elle marche -sans parler des jets de vapeur qui s'en échapent à chaque contact avec le sol-.


----------



## squarepusher (5 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment je me prépare à aller courir 
Je pète pas la forme en ce moment  ! et y faut que je perde un peu de chi chi  sur le bide


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour Roberta, c'est tout vu : un trou dans deux Calzones, et hop, il ne reste qu'à y introduire les pieds. En plus c'est seyant et le son est joli quand elle marche -sans parler des jets de vapeur qui s'en échapent à chaque contact avec le sol-.




j'aime pas l'oeuf cru glouant....on fait comment alors?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas l'oeuf cru glouant....on fait comment alors?



Ah oui, l'oeuf glouant est un problème. Bon, ce que je te propose, c'est de venir avec une copine et d'essayer autre chose (je me laverais les orteils). En faisant tout doucement et avec un peu de bonne volonté de votre part je pourrais toujours me vanter d'avoir deux corps aux pieds. Et c'est plus fun qu'une jeune fille aux paires.


----------



## root (5 Novembre 2004)

Plein d'entousiasme, je poste mon premier message MacG depuis mon iBook G4, 1256 Mo, 80 Go, AP, BT )


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok mode Luis Mariano a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, l'oeuf glouant est un problème. Bon, ce que je te propose, c'est de venir avec une copine et d'essayer autre chose (je me laverais les orteils). En faisant tout doucement et avec un peu de bonne volonté de votre part je pourrais toujours me vanter d'avoir deux corps aux pieds. Et c'est plus fun qu'une jeune fille aux paires.



Non, rien...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, l'oeuf glouant est un problème. Bon, ce que je te propose, c'est de venir avec une copine et d'essayer autre chose (je me laverais les orteils). En faisant tout doucement et avec un peu de bonne volonté de votre part je pourrais toujours me vanter d'avoir deux corps aux pieds. Et c'est plus fun qu'une jeune fille aux paires.



Là, maintenant, j'essaye d'imaginer la scène en me tordant de rire.


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, j'essaye d'imaginer la scène en me tordant de rire.



C'est un peu comme les charentaises : c'est moche, mais c'est super confortable et la bordure de fourrure te tient chaud aux chevilles


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, l'oeuf glouant est un problème. Bon, ce que je te propose, c'est de venir avec une copine et d'essayer autre chose (je me laverais les orteils). En faisant tout doucement et avec un peu de bonne volonté de votre part je pourrais toujours me vanter d'avoir deux corps aux pieds. Et c'est plus fun qu'une jeune fille aux paires.


'foiré, je suis mort de rire, je pleure et je vais me pisser dessus


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2004)

"un peu comme les charentaises"


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "un peu comme les charentaises"


STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


:rateau: ipi:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Pour parfaire l'illusion, prévoir deux vestes de pyjamas au motif "prince de galle" !


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Redevenons un peu sérieux. Un fidèle lecteur attire mon attention sur le fait que l'experience est également possible avec des amis. C'est tout à fait exact, mais cela est beaucoup moins facile.
Il faut, afin d'éviter tout problème, que les futurs cobayes dorment (au moins 8 heures) avec des embochoirs aux endroits adaptés. Eviter donc tout repas le jour précédent, et ne surtout pas oublier de les retirer : on nous rapporte d'affreuses scènes qu'il m'est impossible de narrer ici.


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme les charentaises : c'est moche, mais c'est super confortable et la bordure de fourrure te tient chaud aux chevilles


Amok, je sais maintenant pourquoi on t'appelle Votre Altesse   


PS : J'suis fan :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Redevenons un peu sérieux. Un fidèle lecteur attire mon attention sur le fait que l'experience est également possible avec des amis. C'est tout à fait exact, mais cela est beaucoup moins facile.
> Il faut, afin d'éviter tout problème, que les futurs cobayes dorment (au moins 8 heures) avec des embochoirs aux endroits adaptés. Eviter donc tout repas le jour précédent, et ne surtout pas oublier de les retirer : on nous rapporte d'affreuses scènes qu'il m'est impossible de narrer ici.


----------



## Lila (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> on nous rapporte d'affreuses scènes qu'il m'est impossible de narrer ici.


 ...si si ! queudlagueule !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...si si ! queudlagueule !



Pousse au crime !    Que fait la SPA ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Un lecteur souhaitant rester anonyme me demande si il est possible de remplacer les embochoirs par des Rollmops.

C'est possible, mais uniquement si vous avez froid aux mains. Pour les pieds ce sera un peu juste. Si vous souhaitez sortir dans la rue avec vos mouffles, habillez les d'un T Shirt "PMU" et attendez le passage du tour de France.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

testé également avec 2 yorkshire en taille 42, ce qui offre l'avantage, si ils sont bien dressés, de se déplacer sans avoir à faire le moindre pas. Un avant goût de la lévitation


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est quoi la marque de tes céréales le matin, Amok?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 'foiré, je suis mort de rire, je pleure et je vais me pisser dessus




encore une photo "sexi"?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> . Si vous souhaitez sortir dans la rue avec vos mouffles, habillez les d'un T Shirt "PMU" et attendez le passage du tour de France.




et l'echarpe?

celle là il faut pas l'oublier, ca va  automatiquement avec les mouffles et les charentaises!!!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

"Quitte à tomber sur un os, autant le faire assis"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Quitte à tomber sur un os, autant le faire assis"





voilà, maintenant on sait comme Sa Majesté eduque ses chiens


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà, maintenant on sait comme Sa Majesté eduque ses chiens



Il a des prédispositions pour le langage canin aussi il faut dire


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Quitte à tomber sur un os, autant le faire assis"


 est il vraiment necessaire de prendre position sur le sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

voila , la Presidente vous montre patte blanche !!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà, maintenant on sait comme Sa Majesté eduque ses chiens



Mais non, je suis comme St Jérôme : je crâne !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, je suis comme St Jérôme : je crâne !




mais qui est ce saint??


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , la Presidente vous montre patte blanche !!



Déjà !   La présidente a signé la rédition des Castagniers !   Et le référendum alors !


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais qui est ce saint??



Un que tu ne saurais voir !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un que tu ne saurais voir !




sa ne risque pas

j'ai enfin atteint l'age de dire a ma maman passioné de archeologie

"va voir tout seule tes pierres et tes os"


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

y assez a refat


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y assez a refat






  quoi?


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment j'attends le potentiel futur acheteur de ma voiture, qui est à la bourre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav mode morse on a dit:
			
		

> quoi?



C'est la guerre des pierres et non des nerfs... mais demain...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi?








je testais le comma de degré 4


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa ne risque pas
> 
> j'ai enfin atteint l'age de dire a ma maman passioné de archeologie
> 
> "va voir tout seule tes pierres et tes os"




Et au centre de cet univers minéral et calcaire, devant des propos aussi déplacés, ne t'a t'elle jamais balancée une tarte au millieu du tuf ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et au millieu de cet univers minéral et calcaire, devant des propos aussi déplacés, ne t'a t'elle jamais balancée une tarte au millieu du tuf ?





non elle a juste exigé que je l'accompagne a travers ses voyages gonflant
entre ma naissance et mes 20 ans sous le soleil a 50°
au lieu de paresser sur les plages !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non elle a juste exigé que je l'accompagne a travers ses voyages gonflant




D'où ta rétention d'os ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok is a rolling stone tree step a dit:
			
		

> ne t'a t'elle jamais balancée une tarte au millieu du tuf ?



Entropie ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'où ta rétention d'os ?!



oui et ceux aussi de mon pere qui en pouvant plus
lui a offert une maison a 50 m de la "valle des templi"


demande a jpmiss, il connait


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demande a jpmiss, il connait



Vu sa profession, clair que si il n'aime pas les oeufs "glouants", il doit par contre apprécier les oeufs dèmes !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu sa profession,D




laquelle?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laquelle?



Spécialiste en gaz issus d'entrailles de machines dont l'alimentation ne souffre aucun dérèglement, si je ne me trompe pas. En tout cas dans le médical. Un peu le 'Daktari' d'Auvergne.


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

J'aime bcp le concept de JPMiss en daktari d'auvergne.

D'ailleurs ce dernier temoignage de l'amok tendrait a prouver que Supermoquette est un animal puisqu'il se fourni aupres du bon Daktari. Je crois même pouvoir avancer que notre SM international est un porc   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Spécialiste en gaz issus d'entrailles de machines dont l'alimentation ne souffre aucun dérèglement, si je ne me trompe pas. En tout cas dans le médical. Un peu le 'Daktari' d'Auvergne.



pour faire en 1 seul mot: anestesiste?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je crois même pouvoir avancer que notre SM international est un porc   :love:



   

dans le labo il n'y a pas que des rats?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans le labo il n'y a pas que des rats?



Dans le cas présent c'est pas évident vu que SM est un peu les deux. Probablement une experience de Daktari qui a mal tournée. 


 :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Je savais pas que SM avait un ipod (par contre je savais qu'il avait un physique disgracieux    )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y assez a refat


 Excellente!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que SM avait un ipod



Si, si : il l'a volé mais personne n'ôse lui reprendre car il mord. Ca fait un moment déjà. Comme de plus il se déplace eu glissant sur sa queue, on le surnomme le "gasteripod".


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour faire en 1 seul mot: anestesiste?



Je ne sais pas si un seul ça suffira  J'aurais pensé à plusieurs maux pour le qualifier, il les fait tellement vite taire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, si : il l'a volé mais personne n'ôse lui reprendre car il mord. Ca fait un moment déjà. Comme de plus il se déplace eu glissant sur sa queue, on le surnomme le "gasteripod".


 Pfiouu! Entre Amok et SM, on tient les rois des jeux de mots!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, si : il l'a volé mais personne n'ôse lui reprendre car il MORD.




le vaccin anti rage a eté effectué?   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, je te le dis pendant que j'y pense : Roberta, tu es la reine des citations !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouu! Entre Amok et SM, on tient les rois des jeux de mots!





pas bien !!!!!   


je dois etre la seule andouille a ne pas toijours comprendre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je te le dis pendant que j'y pense : Roberta, tu es la reine des citations !





  encore un jeux de mots?   






ps; je reviesn quand il n'y en auras plus


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le vaccin anti rage a eté effectué?   :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Dieu merci, oui. Vu comment il attaque (et surtout où) il y en a plus d'un à qui ca a sauvé le vît.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas bien !!!!!
> 
> 
> je dois etre la seule andouille a ne pas toijours comprendre !!!


 Je t'échange en MP la traduction des Jeux de mots si tu me dis ce qu'est une Schalpette! ça fait deux jours que je demande et tout le monde se fait un malin plaisir de ne pas me répondre!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dieu merci, oui. Vu comment il attaque (et surtout où) il y en a plus d'un à qui ca a sauvé le vît.


 De mieux en mieux, 
Arretez les gars, je vais me pisser dessus.


----------



## Lila (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dieu merci, oui. Vu comment il attaque (et surtout où) il y en a plus d'un à qui ca a sauvé *le vî*t.


 ...houlà Messire Sa Majesté ! vous n'avez donc que ça à la bouche


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav version parapluies de Cherbourg  a dit:
			
		

> pas bien !!!!!
> 
> 
> je dois etre la seule andouille a ne pas toijours comprendre !!!




Ben moi pareil  Intelligence artificielle oblige  Dis on peut avoir un almanach Vermot tu crois


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi pareil  Intelligence artificielle oblige




merci     :love:  :love: 


sur ce je vais changer de citation....je reviens


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...houlà Messire Sa Majesté ! vous n'avez donc que ça à la bouche



En effet, contrairement à Roberta qui, elle, à l'os à la bouche, surtout quand il y en a plusieurs. (voir pages précédentes).



[Private for Lila]
Oui, en plus je bosse ! Ecrire un article et poster des conneries, je confirme : c'est pas toujours facile de rester sérieux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Private for Lila]
> Oui, en plus je bosse ! Ecrire un article et poster des conneries, je confirme : c'est pas toujours facile de rester sérieux !



Je n'ose imaginer ce que ça va donner si tu mélanges


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Je bois du café et me mastique la dent.


----------



## Lila (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ! Ecrire un article et poster des conneries......


 ........le contraire marche aussi.....ça s'est déjà vu !


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais changer de citation....je reviens



Ouch, mais c'est très exitant tout ca !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

j'ai changé ma signature      :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En effet, contrairement à Roberta qui, elle, à l'os à la bouche, surtout quand il y en à plusieurs. (voir pages précédentes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Le lapin de labo de SM...      Amok avait oublié son costume


----------



## Lila (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


......c'est un mâle ? on voit pas bien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le lapin de labo de SM..




il est assez........inquietant , non?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Bonjour lapin...    

Là, je cherche désespérement mes numéro 1045 de Science et Vie et celui hors-série de septembre... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai changé ma signature      :love:



Et c'est un bonheur sans cesse renouvelé de lire ces maximes pleines de bon sens et d'esprit.

Si je puis me permettre, chère Roberta, tu devrais corriger : 

'Il est toujours stupide de donner des conseils, mais en donner de bons est absolument fatal' n'est pas correct. la bonne formulation est :

'Il est toujours stupide de donner des conseils, mais en donner de bons est absolument fataux', car ce sont les conseils qui sont fataux. Ce mépris total pour le pluriel des mots en "al" est assez perturbant.

Etant d'origine italienne et ayant encore de légères difficultés avec notre langue -même si la tienne est agile selon des sources bien informées- nous te pardonnons cette légère erreur si tu corriges tout de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour lapin...
> 
> Là, je cherche désespérement mes numéro 1045 de Science et Vie et celui hors-série de septembre... :mouais:




si tu est serieux voila le lien http://www.science-et-vie.com/


----------



## Lila (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 'Il est toujours stupide de donner des conseils, mais en donner de bons est absolument fataux', car ce sont les conseils qui sont fataux.* Ce mépris total pour le pluriel des mots en "al" est assez perturbant.
> *
> Etant d'origine italienne et ayant encore de légères difficultés avec notre langue -*même si la tienne est agile* selon des sources bien informées- nous te pardonnons cette légère erreur si tu corriges tout de suite.


 ...c'est encore buccal cette histoire ....oups ..pardon ...buccaux...:affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu est serieux voila le lien http://www.science-et-vie.com/



Oui, je sais... mais c'est chez moi que je les trouve pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai changé ma signature      :love:



Je pense que ça va beaucoup plaire  Toutefois les bons conseils ne sont bons que pour celui qui les écoute donc ils sont "fataux" au conseilleur qui n'est pas le payeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est encore buccal cette histoire ....oups ..pardon ...buccaux...:affraid:



Et bocaux ça n'irait pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 'Il est toujours stupide de donner des conseils, mais en donner de bons est absolument fatal' n'est pas correct. la bonne formulation est :
> 
> 'Il est toujours stupide de donner des conseils, mais en donner de bons est absolument fataux', car ce sont les conseils qui sont fataux. Ce mépris total pour le pluriel des mots en "al" est assez perturbant.




c'est une citation de OSCAR WILDE
j'ai verifié dans son livre , c'est bien ecrit comme je l'ai fait
mais je vais corriger de ce pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

tiens si j'essayais le bleu pour les cheveux, maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tiens si j'essayais le bleu pour les cheveux, maintenant?




oki , mais avant donne nous la photo en rouge      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le lapin de labo de SM...      Amok avait oublié son costume



L'est mignon le lapinou :sick:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est une citation de OSCAR WILDE
> j'ai verifié dans son livre , c'est bien ecrit comme je l'ai fait
> mais je vais corriger de ce pas



ca arrive souvent dans les éditions bon marché.

Voilà, c'est bien mieux, et surtout bien plus Francais !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca arrive souvent dans les éditions bon marché.
> 
> Voilà, c'est bien mieux, et surtout bien plus Francais !





et pourquoi veux tu nous enterrer????


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi veux tu nous enterrer????



Tous les deux aux fins fonds des bois  Pour être heureux vivez cachés, non ?


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca arrive souvent dans les éditions bon marché.
> 
> Voilà, c'est bien mieux, et surtout bien plus Francais !


Le monsieur t'as dit que c'etait Oscar Wilde pas Beaumarchais


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, si : il l'a volé mais personne n'ôse lui reprendre car il mord. Ca fait un moment déjà. Comme de plus il se déplace eu glissant sur sa queue, on le surnomme le "gasteripod".





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bcp le concept de JPMiss en daktari d'auvergne.
> 
> D'ailleurs ce dernier temoignage de l'amok tendrait a prouver que Supermoquette est un animal puisqu'il se fourni aupres du bon Daktari. Je crois même pouvoir avancer que notre SM international est un porc   :love:


   vous deux, MP !


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Roberta : tu peux le noter sur ta carte de visite. Tu viens de m'offrir un de mes plus beaux orgasmes !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

bon je vais aller mordre la galloise a la cafete ca m'arretera de rire comme un ane een lisant


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

*moi je ne poste plus ici du moment que SA MAJESTE reste dans les parages*


maintenant il a des orgasme en me lisant !!!   

et quand il me verra en chair et os , il fera quoi?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *moi je ne poste plus ici du moment que SA MAJESTE reste dans les parages*
> 
> 
> maintenant il a des orgasme en me lisant !!!
> ...


 On sait pas, tu peux pas mettre une photo sur ta page profil?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller mordre la galloise a la cafete ca m'arretera de rire comme un ane een lisant


 Attention SM, "Fumer provoque des troubles de l'erection"


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *moi je ne poste plus ici du moment que SA MAJESTE reste dans les parages*



Tu ne risques rien, depuis la pleine lune il creuse son terrier  Et en plus il paraît qu'il veut t'enterrer au chaud dans son terrier


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On sait pas, tu peux pas mettre une photo sur ta page profil?




va quelques pages en arriere
tu trouveras un "morceau".....

avec un peu de fantaisie tu pourra voir a quoi je ressemble


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va quelques pages en arriere
> tu trouveras un "morceau".....
> 
> avec un peu de fantaisie tu pourra voir a quoi je ressemble


 Euh, quelle page? J'ai la flemme de chercher!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne risques rien, depuis la pleine lune il creuse son terrier  Et en plus il paraît qu'il veut t'enterrer au chaud dans son terrier





jamais

je demandera a SA MAJESTE de m"epouser


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va quelques pages en arriere
> tu trouveras un "morceau".....
> 
> avec un peu de fantaisie tu pourra voir a quoi je ressemble


 C'est bon, j'ai trouvé, te fatigues pas. 
C'est vrai que c'est un petit bout...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jamais
> 
> je demandera a SA MAJESTE de m"epouser



Qui t'a dit qu'il te demanderait ton avis ?


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jamais
> 
> je demandera a SA MAJESTE de m"epouser




c'est pour mieux te croquer    réserve pour l'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'a dit qu'il te demanderait ton avis ?




c'est pas parce que c'est un *vert* qu'il  a tous les pouvoirs


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas parce que c'est un *vert* qu'il  a tous les pouvoirs



Mon intelligence artificielle a encore frappé  :rose: Il va falloir optimiser  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour mieux te croquer    réserve pour l'hiver





il es tellement a sec que cela?    

dans ce cas il faut l'envoyer au tgv de roberto , il y aura de quoi le satisfaire !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je demandera a SA MAJESTE de m"epouser



C'est un peu prématuré, non ?!  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu prématuré, non ?!  :affraid:




en plus daltonien      
je te le fais en bleu

*jamais*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu prématuré, non ?!  :affraid:



Que les filles soient nues, qu'elles se jettent sur lui, qu'elles l'admirent, qu'elles le tuent, qu'elles s'arrachent sa vertu !


PS: penser à limer,  un peu, mes griffes


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en plus daltonien
> je te le fais en bleu
> 
> *jamais*



Oui, oui, on dit ca ! Mais comme je suis le roi de l'anneau, cela te sera fataux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *jamais*



Notons les diminutions progressives du corps et du caractére qui signifient un abaissement lent mais continu des barrières de sécurité.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, on dit ca ! Mais comme je suis le roi de l'anneau, cela te sera fataux!


  MDR! T'es vraiment trop fort. Anneau, comment ça se dit au singulier? (c'est pour ceux qu'on pas compris!)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, on dit ca ! Mais comme je suis le roi de l'anneau, cela te sera fataux!




et en plus tu a re re re re re re re re divorcé?

tu dois pas etre un grand parti toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Notons les diminutions progressives du corps et du caractére qui signifient un abaissement lent mais continu des barrières de sécurité.



caractere plus petit mais le bleu est plus frappant !!    :rateau:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Moi meme a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, on dit ca ! Mais comme je suis le roi de l'anneau, cela te sera fataux!



Il est bien ce head, dieu merci il y en a qui suivent !


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Notons les diminutions progressives du corps et du caractére qui signifient un abaissement lent mais continu des barrières de sécurité.


 inversement proportionnels aux frais de divorces à engager !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

Tout le monde s'en fiche mais j'ai retrouvé mes Science et Vie... Z'étaient sous ma table de nuit. :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> caractere plus petit mais le bleu est plus frappant !!    :rateau:



Cesse de frapper la bête est morte ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Wébo, il faut que tu comprennes : l'alcool ne t'aidera pas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde s'en fiche mais j'ai retrouvé mes Science et Vie... Z'étaient sous ma table de nuit. :casse:




tu n'as trouvé que cela?       :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Wébo, il faut que tu comprennes : l'alcool ne t'aidera pas



La drogue peut-être...  SM m'a tout appris. 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as trouvé que cela?       :love:



Ouais c'est p'tit chez moi.  Bon, faut que j'aille faire ma valise moi... -> AES Grenoble... :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu dois pas etre un grand parti toi !!!



Un poil au dessus des petits revenus, dixit mon percepteur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok mode le roi de l'Ipod Punishment parle à la Présidente Castagnette  a dit:


> Il est bien ce head, dieu merci il y en a qui suivent !



On fait ce qu'on peut, c'est-à-dire pas grand chose  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre, chère Roberta, tu devrais corriger :
> 
> 'Il est toujours stupide de donner des conseils, mais en donner de bons est absolument fatal' n'est pas correct. la bonne formulation est :
> 
> ...




*apres verification de 5 dico et autres*


j'ai le regret de te dire que fataux au pluriel sa n'existe que chez toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un poil au dessus des petits revenus, dixit mon percepteur.




surement , avec toutes les pensions alimentaires
que tu dois verser !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *apres verification de 5 dico et autres*
> j'ai le regret de te dire que fataux au pluriel sa n'existe que chez toi !!!



Ah oui ? Eh bien dis moi, toi que voilà, riant sans cesse, donne moi le pluriel de martal ? Et le singulier de chevals?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Eh bien dis moi, toi que voilà, riant sans cesse, donne moi le pluriel de martal ? Et le singulier de chevals?



martal = dragées, chevals= ferrari ?


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

Quelles droles de vestales !


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là tout à l'heure, voici ce que vous avez loupé :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Eh bien dis moi, toi que voilà, riant sans cesse, donne moi le pluriel de martal ? Et le singulier de chevals?




martal sa exixte pas

cheval = chevaux


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

la je suis sur le toubarvert, mais y a pas un chat...
Allez un peu de Pomme G sur iChat!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> martal = dragées, chevals= ferrari ?



ferrari peut etre
jaune surement


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là tout à l'heure, voici ce que vous avez loupé :




je tien a preciser que *fataux * c'est le mot que
SA MAJESTE A EXIGE pour le pluriel de fatal


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> martal sa exixte pas
> 
> cheval = chevaux



martal, ca existe : on en a tous plusieurs chez soi. Quant à "chevaux", ce n'est pas du singulier, même si mon pluriel l'est !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quelles droles de vestales !




tu t'y met toi aussi avec de mots bizars?

marre moi de feuilletter les dicos!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> martal, ca existe : on en a tous plusieurs chez soi.





des marteaux?


parce que la sinon je vois pas     



ps : si c'est bien marteau moi j'en ai que 1


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement , avec toutes les pensions alimentaires
> que tu dois verser !!!



Tu négliges les nioubies venant poster et quêtant le coup de boule comme la mane en plein désert. Ils amènent par l'intermédiaire de la publicité cliquable une recette digne du Vatican les années d'ouverture de la grande porte, et ceci dans les caisses de MacG (répartie suivant le mérite aux plus valeureux d'entre eux).


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'y met toi aussi avec de mots bizars?
> 
> marre moi de feuilletter les dicos!!


 Des mots bizarres ? Je fais exprès de choisir des mots de souche latine pour toi, et tu m'infliges le camouflet de me faire croire que ta méconnaissance du français lettré t'empêche de les comprendre ? C'est _sidéral_ !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

ouais, bon je retourne bosser moi  :sleep:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : si c'est bien marteau moi j'en ai que 1



Donc, un martal. Et feuilleter les dicos est meilleur pour la ligne que manger un mille feuilles, alors....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des mots bizarres ? Je fais exprès de choisir des mots de souche latine pour toi, et tu m'infliges le camouflet de me faire croire que ta méconnaissance du français lettré t'empêche de les comprendre ? C'est _sidéral_ !






> vestale
> 
> Chez les Romains, prêtresse de Vesta.? Elle faisait voeu de chasteté.




je suis une femme, pas une sainte !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais, bon je retourne bosser moi  :sleep:



un vendredi après midi? T'es pas fou? :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais, bon je retourne bosser moi  :sleep:




mais non reste     

toi aussi tu vas m'apprendre le secret du bon français


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis une femme, pas une sainte !!!



Mais si, toutes les femmes sont des saintes :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un vendredi après midi? T'es pas fou? :affraid: :affraid:


bah ouais : j'ai rien glandé de la semaine, alors je déculpabilise en bossant cet aprèm'


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, un martal. Et feuilleter les dicos est meilleur pour la ligne que manger un mille feuilles, alors....




je vois que Messire Amok a sauté un chapitre:

je prefere le salé au sucré  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis une femme, pas une sainte !!!



Oh si tu l'es !  Et c'est quoi, la définition de chastetal?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non reste
> 
> toi aussi tu vas m'apprendre le secret du bon français


si tu lis un peu mes posts tu verras que le français c'est pas mon truc   (par contre les françaises   )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh si tu l'es !  Et c'est quoi, la définition de chastetal?






je declare forfait    

en plus je prefere le violet au vert   :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je declare forfait
> 
> en plus je prefere le violet au vert   :love:  :love:


 C'est suspect....


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> si tu lis un peu mes posts tu verras que le français c'est pas mon truc   (par contre les françaises   )



Rectificatif : il faut lire : 



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> si tu lis un peu mes posts tu verras que le français c'est pas mon truc   (par contre les françaises c'est l'inverse : c'est moi qui ne suis pas leur truc ).




Désolé pour cette coquille due a un mauvais fonctionnement temporaire du serveur.

L'équipe des forums.


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est suspect....



Oula, oui : il y a quelques posts elle me demandait en mariage !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La drogue peut-être...  SM m'a tout appris.


tiens ca me rappelle hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est suspect....




mais non, toi tu es gentil, pas comme certains verts


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est _sidéral_ !



Ce sont les vents ascendants


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je declare forfait
> 
> en plus je prefere le violet au vert   :love:  :love:



Robertav...    

Tu prends des risques avec ces deux gugusses


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

Qui traites-tu de gugusse, donzelle ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis hyper gentil.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oula, oui : il y a quelques posts elle me demandait en mariage !




*jamais*

j'ai dit *jamais!!!*

et puis.....non non je ne revelera pas les mp de SA MAJESTE


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Mais moi aussi je suis coucouche panier papatte en rond    :rose:


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

là, j'eteins le chat qui commence à prendre feu, à force de dormir sur l'ecran :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> [et puis.....non non je ne revelera pas les mp de SA MAJESTE



Résiste prouve que tu existes !


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

On s'en fout, Grug. Amok et moi, on chasse la femme sandwich....


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Résiste prouve que tu existes !


 ne la deprime pas, c'est dur pour elle


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui traites-tu de gugusse, donzelle ?



histoire de Pluriel   

Sa Majesté Messire L'Amok vient de me dire "You're dead"   ça reste à voir 
Toi aussi tu me tues...


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis.....non non je ne revelera pas les mp de SA MAJESTE


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout, Grug. Amok et moi, on chasse la femme sandwich....



* la femme sandwich* ?  

c'est quoi encor ce truc????


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Résiste prouve que tu existes !




curieux


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout, Grug. Amok et moi, on chasse la femme sandwich....



Commence pas à l'emmeler : là c'est un hot dog, vu ce qu'il y a entre les tranches !   :love:


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

NB: Considérons cette réaction comme valable pour plusieurs des derniers posts


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Commence pas à l'emmeler : là c'est un hot dog, vu ce qu'il y a entre les tranches !   :love:




Moutarde ou ketchup ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> curieux



Oui, il est curieux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

je vous laisse a vos charcuterie et a vos sauces

les devoirs de fiston  m'attendent !!


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse a vos charcuterie et a vos sauces
> 
> les devoirs de fiston  m'attendent !!


 Et ho, c'est vendredi, arrêtes avec les fausses excuses des devoirs du petit, hein !  Allez, reste, c'était pour rire !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et ho, c'est vendredi, arrêtes avec les fausses excuses des devoirs du petit, hein !  Allez, reste, c'était pour rire !  :love:



Tu débauches mère courage ? Honte à toi Rezba le violet !


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse a vos charcuterie



Oula, c'est pas sympa pour celles qui restent ca ! :affraid:


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> NB: Considérons cette réaction comme valable pour plusieurs des derniers posts



tu disais ?  tu parles à qui ? à Sa MAjesté ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oula, c'est pas sympa pour celles qui restent ca ! :affraid:



On va avoir droit à la définition du boudin créole et du ragondin ?   Je voudrais compléter mon lexique amokien


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oula, c'est pas sympa pour celles qui restent ca ! :affraid:


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oula, c'est pas sympa pour celles qui restent ca ! :affraid:




 :mouais:    ya des  boudins ici ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:    ya des  boudins ici ???



Supermoquette va nous donner la définition je pense


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et ho, c'est vendredi, arrêtes avec les fausses excuses des devoirs du petit, hein !  Allez, reste, c'était pour rire !  :love:



nan c'est vrai , je dicté l'alphabet et j'arrive


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rectificatif : il faut lire : [on s'en fout de ce qu'il peut dire là]
> 
> 
> Désolé pour cette coquille due a un mauvais fonctionnement temporaire du serveur.
> ...


vBulletin dit "*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir ne serait-ce qu'un seul à AMOK : et puis l'a t-il vraiment mérité son coup d'boule ?*"

c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit, mais vBulletin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Allez va ! je le boule quand même : je suis trop bon moi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

fifille a pris le relais sinon.......je vais le clouer au mur le fiston


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:    ya des  boudins ici ???


 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fifille a pris le relais sinon.......je vais le clouer au mur le fiston


yéssousse ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Allez va ! je le boule quand même : je suis trop bon moi



D'un autre côté, faut arreter de te tirer sur le faux col : tu boules à 2 points.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, faut arreter de te tirer sur le faux col : tu boules à 2 points.




jamais content toi...     

et dis moi: *c'est quand * que tu rend les coups?   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, faut arreter de te tirer sur le faux col : tu boules à 2 points.


je fais partie du 'petit peuple' votre majesté.  

ce ne sont que quelques modestes points amassés depuis quelques jours....


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

SaMA a dit:
			
		

> tu boules à 2


C'est normal : qui trop embrasse mal étreint


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et dis moi: *c'est quand * que tu rend les coups?   :rose:



Es-tu sûre de bien mesurer toutes les implications d'une telle demande ?  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> yéssousse ?


 méyaoualpa


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal : qui trop embrasse mal étreint


mal étreint dans le train ? train arrière ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu sûre de bien mesurer toutes les implications d'une telle demande ?  :mouais:






*OUI*

il n'y a que toi et quelques sujets de SA MAJESTE 
qui ont l'esprit mal tourné


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jamais content toi...
> 
> et dis moi: *c'est quand * que tu rend les coups?   :rose:



Il faut savoir ce que tu veux : quand je veux te mettre un coup tu pousses des cris en gueulant comme un squonce a qui on a roulé sur la queue que" jamais avant le mariage" et que" jamais tu ne m'épouseras", et cinq minutes après tu réclames.

Je te signale (ainsi qu'a Tigrou) que 1 coup de l'Amok vaut autant que 2 de Roberta, et plus de 3 du félin, alors silencio les gueux !


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mal étreint dans le train ? train arrière ?


je faisais allusion à ton statut niveau boule


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal : qui trop embrasse mal étreint




et si on est frigide on fait comment?


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

voir au dessus a dit:
			
		

> et si on est frigide on fait comment?


on lit tout Brifu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir ce que tu veux : quand je veux te mettre un coup tu pousses des cris en gueulant comme un squonce a qui on a roulé sur la queue que" jamais avant le mariage" et que" jamais tu ne m'épouseras", et cinq minutes après tu réclames.
> 
> Je te signale (ainsi qu'a Tigrou) que 1 coup de l'Amok vaut autant que 2 de Roberta, et plus de 3 du félin, alors silencio les gueux !


[MODE je baise les pieds de sa Majesté / on] _bien sur votre majesté_ [MODE je baise les pieds de sa Majesté : *et puis je lui pique sa bagouse*/ off]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si on est frigide on fait comment?


 y a pas de femme frigide, ya que des mauvaises langues


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *OUI*
> 
> il n'y a que toi et quelques sujets de SA MAJESTE
> qui ont l'esprit mal tourné



Si tu estimes que mon esprit peut être mal tourné j'en déduis que le tiens doit être extrêmement bien mal tourné également !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale (ainsi qu'a Tigrou) que 1 coup de l'Amok vaut autant que 2 de Roberta, et plus de 3 du félin, alors silencio les gueux !



je te signale que si en français t'es pas trop mauvais
en mathematique t'es tres nul !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu estimes que mon esprit peut être mal tourné j'en déduis que le tiens doit être extrêmement bien mal tourné également !


vous me donnez le tourni avec vos histoires


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si on est frigide on fait comment?



On erre...


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te signale que si en français t'es pas trop mauvais
> en mathematique t'es tres nul !!!



Non, non : j'anticipe le résultat de mon coup de boule rouge sur toi !  Ceci étant, il y a bien une erreur. je corrige.

1 coup de l'Amok = 7 coups de roberta.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te signale que si en français t'es pas trop mauvais
> en mathematique t'es tres nul !!!



Oui, mais toi, tu pratiques les maths avec fiston quotidiennement   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je vais rechercher mes dico pour connaitre 
la definition des mots suivants :

- squonce
- gueux
- bagouse
- méyaoualpa
- Brifu


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Brifu


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de femme frigide, ya que des mauvaises langues




 :love:  :love:  :love: 
Il est bien, Daktari !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : j'anticipe le résultat de mon coup de boule rouge sur toi !  Ceci étant, il y a bien une erreur. je corrige.
> 
> 1 coup de l'Amok = 7 coups de roberta.



pffffff t'as pas une calculette ???

7 : 4 = *1,75* !!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff t'as pas une calculette ???
> 
> 7 : 4 = *1,75* !!!!!!!



Comment as-tu deviné ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Si tu trouves méyaoualpa, ca m'interesse aussi ! 

J'ai pas de dico sous la main, mais dans mon souvenir c'est juste après mékouille.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais rechercher mes dico pour connaitre
> la definition des mots suivants :
> 
> 
> - méyaoualpa


  Fais une association phonétique avec ce qu'a ecrit supermoquette...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu trouves méyaoualpa, ca m'interesse aussi !
> 
> J'ai pas de dico sous la main, mais dans mon souvenir c'est juste après mékouille.





je crois que la tete couronné voulait dire en faux latin : mea culpa 

pour brifu j'ai pas eu de chance


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que la tete couronné voulait dire en faux latin : mea culpa


 Nan


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan



je donne ma langue au chat  :rateau:     :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je donne ma langue *au chat* :rateau:   :rose: :love:


à Tib' ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que la tete couronné voulait dire en faux latin : mea culpa
> 
> pour brifu j'ai pas eu de chance



Ils sont terribles ma pauvre Robertav... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> à Tib' ????



C'est la taille au-dessus, sa langue va être un peu juste, même en sauce


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Un peu de sincérité est dangereux, beaucoup de sincérité est fatal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Rien...et de quatre juste


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour brifu j'ai pas eu de chance


c'est en quelque sorte une contrepèterie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

je vais vous lire et repondre plus tard

copine kgb est arrivé    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

ben alos??

je quitte un moment et tout le monde part?   

bon we a tous :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu estimes que mon esprit peut être mal tourné j'en déduis que le tiens doit être extrêmement bien mal tourné également !


c'est tellement faux, ça a fait mal...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alos??
> 
> je quitte un moment et tout le monde part?



Nan 

Bon alors t'as trouvé pour "yéssouss méyaoualpa"?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> Il est bien, Daktari !


j'ai fais le lien avec une certaine vidéo, j'aurais pas dû


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

hé he 
je reviens et tout le monde aussi

superrrrrr !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> Bon alors t'as trouvé pour "yéssous méyaoualpa"?


je savais que j'avais posté une connerie, mais tu fais si bien reliure le tout  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais si bien reliure le tout  :love:




On me le dit souvent


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hé he
> je reviens et tout le monde aussi
> 
> superrrrrr !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


esplique moi le concept de la copine kgb  ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On me le dit souvent


pas les dents steupl'


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Ki geint / Glousse beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> esplique moi le concept de la copine kgb  ?




là je peux repondre parce que a la question
du monsieur curoné (ou courroné ?) je sais vraiment pas   

copine kgb avec le mari au cia
sont des gents tres curieux , qui fouillent partout 
et que demandent touj la meme chose a chaque membre de la famille
pour voir si on dit vrai      

se soir elle a voulu savoir le prix du canapé (demandé aussi la semaine derniere)
ce que j'ai acheté a mes enfants niveau chiffons
combien mon homme a gagné le mois dernier
et tata ti et tata ta  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ki geint / Glousse beaucoup ?




moi?    

je sais je sais , l'homme le constate aux factures du telephone !!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je peux repondre parce que a la question
> du monsieur curoné (ou courroné ?) je sais vraiment pas



c'est bon signe :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je peux repondre parce que a la question
> du monsieur curoné (ou courroné ?) je sais vraiment pas



Totalement ivre a 19:45.... C'est du propre....



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> copine kgb avec le mari au cia
> sont des gents tres curieux , qui fouillent partout
> et que demandent touj la meme chose a chaque membre de la famille
> pour voir si on dit vrai
> ...



Et combien tu as payé le canapé ?! réponds, sale rouge !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Décidément drôle d'ambiance ces temps-ci !   

ou alors c'est moi ...  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Totalement ivre a 19:45.... C'est du propre....
> 
> 
> 
> Et combien tu as payé le canapé ?! réponds, sale rouge !





tu pourrais pas comprendre son prix
il a eté acheté a en suisse 

ben oui, on peut dire beaucoup sur la suisse mais pour quelques chose de "designer "
les suisses ont beaucoup de choix .....et de gout :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



ps: ma contrex a pas encore reussi a me terasser


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> se soir elle a voulu savoir le prix du canapé (demandé aussi la semaine derniere)
> ce que j'ai acheté a mes enfants niveau chiffons
> combien mon homme a gagné le mois dernier
> et tata ti et tata ta  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


ça me rapelle quelqu'un


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Décidément drôle d'ambiance ces temps-ci !
> 
> ou alors c'est moi ...  :hein:


vu l'odeur d'urine et de jeans mélangé sur ce thread je crois que c'est toi


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les suisses ont beaucoup de choix .....et de gout :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


tu veux dire qu'on se douche pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça me rapelle quelqu'un




ha bon?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> Bon alors t'as trouvé pour "yéssouss méyaoualpa"?





bon la tete couronné , j'ai pas droit a le joker?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon la tete couronné , j'ai pas droit a le joker?




C'est trop arrete!!!   :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop arrete!!!   :love: :love:






nan je veux savoir !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> à Tib' ????



tu sais pas faire la difference entre un chat et une panthere?   


chat oui, panthere non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vu l'odeur d'urine et de jeans mélangé sur ce thread je crois que c'est toi



C'est moi qui quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Là, maintenant, j'amuse le chat. :love:


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir Lorna 

Moi aussi j'suis un perdue


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'suis perdue là 
Aussi je me contente de vous faire un coucou de bonsoir  j'ai pas le courage de me retaper les 20 dernières pages de ce sujet :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Lorna
> 
> Moi aussi j'suis un perdue




mais non, avance .....2eme porte a droite     :love:


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

bon, le truc le plus récent c'est qu'on sait que Doc amuse le chat..


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais pas faire la difference entre un chat et une panthere?



Au moins tu as le sens de la mesure


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'suis perdue là
> Aussi je me contente de vous faire un coucou de bonsoir  j'ai pas le courage de me retaper les 20 dernières pages de ce sujet :rose:




un resumé *tree rapide *

Sa Majesté Amouk m'eduque en langue française 
tandi que moi je lui apprend les math !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui quoi ?



Sens la rose et le Lila


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un resumé *tree rapide *
> 
> Sa Majesté Amouk m'eduque en langue française
> tandi que moi je lui apprend les math !!!!


grazie mille ragazza :love:


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, j'amuse le chat. :love:




T'as encore bu Raquel, t'as la main dans mon futal et tu me secoue le hamster angora.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> grazie mille ragazza :love:




signora.....je suis mariée et......2 fois plus qu'une !!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> hamster angora.....




voilà encore une race que je connait pas   

le chat oui, l'hamster non   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le chat oui, l'hamster non   :rateau:



Tu ne connais pas le hamster ? Cette étrange petite boule de poils qui se fait les dents sur tout et n'importe qui et qui laisse des crottes partout derrière lui ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

féfil ?


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> signora.....je suis mariée et......2 fois plus qu'une !!!     :love:



Aaaah ces civilisations Polygames..... l'avenir qui tueras le petit commerce échangiste caché....





demandez à Raquel, une spécialiste des tournantes à la téquila-gn devant un film de David Lynch


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais pas le hamster ? Cette étrange petite boule de poils qui se fait les dents sur tout et n'importe qui et qui laisse des crottes partout derrière lui ?



le tout moche de truc poilu souvent blanc e roux?  
 oui !!!!   


par contre la race angora de cette espece non


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le tout moche de truc poilu souvent blanc e roux?
> oui !!!!




Alem etait un hamster ? 





 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Alem etait un hamster ?




j'ai trouvé 1 280 000 alem http://www.google.com/search?q=alem&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8  :rose:   

lequel est le bon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Alem etait un hamster ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais avec un casque et un lance-roquette, ce qui lui conférait en dehors du fait qu'il était modérateur, un immense pouvoir !


----------



## LeSqual (5 Novembre 2004)

Moi je viens de finir une bonne petite sieste... :sleep:   avant d'aller faire la fête sur Lausanne!


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé 1 280 000 alem http://www.google.com/search?q=alem&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8  :rose:
> 
> lequel est le bon ?



Aucun. on viens de finir la gastro, donc on ne ressort pas les bocaux qui on servit aux analyses


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de finir une bonne petite sieste... :sleep:   avant d'aller faire la fête sur Lausanne!




buvez un verr aussi de ma part:ginfizz

bon we !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> signora.....je suis mariée et......2 fois plus qu'une !!!     :love:


bah, tra noi donne, siamo sempre ragazze :love:


----------



## LeSqual (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> buvez un verr aussi de ma part:ginfizz
> 
> bon we !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



ça marche!   

5dl de bière ça te va aussi?!?    (moi je fais pas dans la dentelle... demande à golf...    :rose: )


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2004)

Là je déguste une blanche (une bière ! de la Hoegaarden) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bah, tra noi donne, siamo sempre ragazze :love:



Évidemment, on peut toujours rêver...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> 5dl de bière ça te va?!?    (moi je fais pas dans la dentelle... demande à golf...    :rose: )



Ça ne m'étonne pas que tu fasses la sieste à dix heures du soir  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bah, tra noi donne, siamo sempre ragazze :love:



oui entre fille on est toujours des gamines,
ça ,  tu peux le dire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ça marche!
> 
> 5dl de bière ça te va aussi?!?    (moi je fais pas dans la dentelle... demande à golf...    :rose: )




si vraiment.....mais pas plus que 1/4 de verre (petit)


----------



## LeSqual (5 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là je déguste une blanche (une bière ! de la Hoegaarden) :love:



Mais ça picole tous les soirs chez Macounette!     

Moi je bois une "bière blonde suisse" (cannette tout en alu...et texte en noir)  je sais pas si tu connait?! (5Dl)  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça picole tous les soirs chez Macounette!


C'est vendredi soir !   



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi je bois une "bière blonde suisse" (cannette tout en alu...et texte en noir)  je sais pas si tu connait?! (5Dl)  :rose:


Je suis plutôt spécialiste des belges moi


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment, on peut toujours rêver...




Un peut de rapé pour augmenter le volume..... de la pizza ?










ne t'inquietes pas, je vais te la remettre ta chaine Gourmet TV. 
Pourtant l'étais pas mal ce programme sur le régime alimentaire au 21è siècle chez National Géographic


----------



## LeSqual (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne m'étonne pas que tu fasses la sieste à dix heures du soir  :rateau:



lol


----------



## LeSqual (5 Novembre 2004)

bon... à la douche pour sentir tout bon.....  :rose:  :love:   

Bon week à toutes & tous


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, la jeunesse d'esprit et de coeur n'est pas donnée à tout le monde.






Sa jeunesse d'esprit date de..... hum, sa prmiere branlette devant un portrait d'oscar wilde.









quand au c½ur, on dirait un vase grec en plâtre, décoloré avec le temps....


Alors on sait pas si c'est du à son taux de cholesterol ou à son aigritude de vieille bourgeoise coincée dans son donjon. 



  



Dis moi Raquel, pourquoi tu m'as refusé cette Jaguar avec les valises Vuitton ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Raquel, pourquoi tu m'as refusé cette Jaguar avec les valises Vuitton ?






parce que sa fait un peu trop "j'ai gagné au loto "!!!


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de finir une bonne petite sieste... :sleep:   avant d'aller faire la fête sur Lausanne!



Et moi, pendant qu'il dormait, je faisais la putz (le ménage en bon français)   :rateau:


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

Je supporte la Star'Ac à la télé :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

je *me pose une question * !!!!!   


est que docEvil et moi on est le seul a ne pas boire dans ce forum?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je *me pose une question * !!!!!
> 
> 
> est que docEvil et moi on est le seul a ne pas boire dans ce forum?



Tu bois peut être pas mais t'en dis des conneries...

Tu as plus de points communs avec barbarella qu'avec le pauvre Doc qui est bien gratiné lui aussi...


----------



## LeSqual (5 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, pendant qu'il dormait, je faisais la putz (le ménage en bon français)   :rateau:



et pendant que tu y es... dis que je la fait jamais la putz!  :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je supporte la Star'Ac à la télé :mouais:



Bonne chance, je compatis...  

Moi, je vais me préparer, rdv à 22h30...

Bisous à tous et bonne soirée! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, pendant qu'il dormait, je faisais la putz (le ménage en bon français)   :rateau:





t'es trop gentille !!!    


plus on le mate de bonne heure , plus il sera docile !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que docEvil et moi on est le seul a ne pas boire dans ce forum?



Tu en sais des choses toi !    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Elle essaie de ne pas répondre...

Se ronge les sangs...

Eructe davant son écran...

J'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tu tiendras plus trés longtemps...


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bisous à tous et bonne soirée! :love:


merci toi aussi, mais je suppose qu'elle va être bonne :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu en sais des choses toi !    :rateau:




facile     

on est le seuls a ne pas parler biere !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Le fait de parler de biere n'enleverait rien à ta discussion.


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu bois peut être pas mais t'en dis des conneries...
> 
> Tu as plus de points communs avec barbarella qu'avec le pauvre Doc qui est bien gratiné lui aussi...




L O L


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Ah on rigole...

C'est sur...


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah on rigole...
> 
> C'est sur...


on rigole, on rigole... on picolle oui... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

AH non, pardon...moi quand je picolle je suis trop gentil, et je supporte les niaiseries des mous qui m'entourent...

Je supporte les gros poutous, les photos de pain au chocolat le matin,les "kilou" et autres dégueulasseries inutiles zé vulgaires.

Là j'ai pas bu.

Comme souvent finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que docEvil et moi on est le seul a ne pas boire dans ce forum?



Qui t'as dit que je ne buvais pas ? Et si moi je préfère le voyage à l'ivresse ? Si dans le vin je vois des paysages interdits aux hâbleurs alcooliques ? Et pour ce genre de voyage, ma p'tite dame, je me passe très bien de compagnie. Comme disait l'autre : "On amène pas de saucisse quand on va à Francfort."


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> AH non, pardon...moi quand je picolle je suis trop gentil, et je supporte les niaiseries des mous qui m'entourent...
> 
> Je supporte les gros poutous, les photos de pain au chocolat le matin,les "kilou" et autres dégueulasseries inutiles zé vulgaires.
> 
> ...


mmmouarffff Sonnyboy a l'alcool amoureux...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Mais il va finir par te pousser un kiki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meme Doc lui taille des shorts, la pauvre....


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mmmouarffff Sonnyboy a l'alcool amoureux...



VOilà, je suis tendre quand je bois...


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait l'autre : "On amène pas de saucisse quand on va à Francfort."




mais des godemichets... on sais jamais.... les hô^tê^l^s peuvent êtres vides


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOilà, je suis tendre quand je bois...


y'en a un paquet qui doivent penser que tu ne bois pas assez


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> .. les hô^tê^l^s




Bon je vais aller me coucher. 

a un de ces 4


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'en a un paquet qui doivent penser que tu ne bois pas assez




Ceux qui devraient le penser, ne pensent pas, c'est leur grande force...


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

salut beau brun, bonne nuit


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

On commençait juste à s'amuser !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

ça va être la fête du slip maintenant


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Ici, on dit la fête du zlip...

Avec un Z...

C'est important..


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici, on dit la fête du zlip...
> 
> Avec un Z...
> 
> C'est important..


avec un Z comme zexe :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

voilà...


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

ou comme Ziiip


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Par exemple oui...


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

Z'aime bien cette lettre...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

Z'arrive :rose:


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

tourne toi et souris  ziip


----------



## loudjena (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un resumé *tree rapide *
> 
> Sa Majesté Amouk m'eduque en langue française
> tandi que moi je lui apprend les math !!!!



Y'a pas à dire, le forum est véritablement le meilleur moyen de faire progresser sa maîtrise de la langue, surtout avec notre seigneur et maître à tous, le bien nomé, Amok.

Plural, pluriaux ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Je me prépare à emmener ma fille là .
Ca fait des mois qu'on lui promert de l'emmener avec sa maman. Ben tant pis pour sa maman, on n'ira que tous les deux...


----------



## macarel (6 Novembre 2004)

Je me remet de mon voyage à Amsterdam. (boulot biensûr) Avion à  7.°° du matin ce matin   pour rentrer. :sleep:


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire, le forum est véritablement le meilleur moyen de faire progresser sa maîtrise de la langue, surtout avec notre seigneur et maître à tous, le bien nomé, Amok.




Maîtrise de la * la langue *    avec Notre MAjesté Messire Amok...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Maîtrise de la * la langue *    avec Notre MAjesté Messire Amok...


ce genre de post me rassure  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Salut les amis!  :love: 

moi, là, je me remet gentillment de ma soirée (+ matinée) de hier (donc de aujourd'hui aussi) :sleep: 

ya un peu les lignes de texte qui se mélangent!  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

Je me shoote à l'aspirine  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

la je bois un café , je vais bientot partir


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me shoote à l'aspirine  :sleep:



Abusé de blanche?


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je bois un café , je vais bientot partir



comme promis... j'ai bu un verre à ta santé!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

zora la rousse, ton lit est plein de mousse


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me shoote à l'aspirine  :sleep:


ye compatis


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Abusé de blanche?


Si deux petites bouteilles de 0.33 l c'est abuser....   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ye compatis


Merci :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je bois un café , je vais bientot partir



Au revoir !!!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Si deux petites bouteilles de 0.33 l c'est abuser....



Et ce soir... tu as prévu quoi comme breuvage ? (mise à part l'eau de tes aspirine)


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zora la rousse, ton lit est plein de mousse


Je ne connais pas cette bière...


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au revoir !!!


 elle reviendra, va !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

S'il faut elle est déjà là, tapie dans un coin, a attendre un occasion de me fatiguer...


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Elle ou quelqu'un d'autre, ça change quoi?


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

Et moi, je viens de boire de la bleue pour la première fois  Mais bon, là, j'ai eu aucun effet psychédélique...  Mais LeSqual m'a dit qu'il ne l'avait pas trop chargée. Ceci explique donc peut-être cela!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

beuuaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Elle ou quelqu'un d'autre, ça change quoi?


La manière essentiellement.


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La manière essentiellement.



J'avais compris  
Pas besoin de citation


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je viens de boire de la bleue pour la première fois  Mais bon, là, j'ai eu aucun effet psychédélique...  Mais LeSqual m'a dit qu'il ne l'avait pas trop chargée. Ceci explique donc peut-être cela!


perso j'en mets 3 doigts et 4 goutes d'eau et ça marche !   



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> beuuaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



tu vois ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'avais compris
> Pas besoin de citation



Y en a qui rament, je préferre bien "vérrouiller"...


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui rament, je préferre bien "vérrouiller"...



C'est que j'prendrais presque ça pour un, comment dire, un truc sympa. Voilà, c'est ça.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Une bleue ?


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Volontiers


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et ce soir... tu as prévu quoi comme breuvage ? (mise à part l'eau de tes aspirine)


Du thé au miel ! je couve une grippe  :casse:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là j'y vais, *enchainement implacable*, ça commence dans la salle de bain ça finit dans la cuisine !
> :baindupetitbaindugrandsechagedupetitpyjamabouilliedupetitséchagedugrandpyjamapréparationdudinergénéralrangementitinérantrincerlabaignoiresurveillerledinerducoindel½ilallezgogogogogo:



Dis-moi Roberto tu carbures avec quoi au juste ?


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Roberto tu carbures avec quoi au juste ?



Nous aussi,* les superwomans *  on sait en faire des * tonnes de trucs *


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

jäggermeister  :love:


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Roberto tu carbures avec quoi au juste ?



A la bleue, peut-être..


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nous aussi,* les superwomans *  on sait en faire des * tonnes de trucs *


 Oui ? Quel genre ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A la bleue, peut-être..



Euuuh... c'est quoi au juste ça ?   

o ben ouais en enfer on n'en a pas !  )


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh... c'est quoi au juste ça ?
> 
> o ben ouais en enfer on n'en a pas !  )


tu connais pas l'abfynthe ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu connais pas l'abfynthe ?



Aaah vous parliez de boisson  :rose:   j'ai pas tout suivi !   

Connais mais pas goûté, avec mon cafsque ça risque de cartonner trop fort dans le ciboulot !


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui ? Quel genre ? :love:



Tout ce qu'il fait  et puis pour le reste, * la liste est longue *    

_Je me demande ce que peut bien faire la maman de ses enfants    doit se la couler douceeeeeeeeeeeeeee_


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

mère qui coule...


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu connais pas l'abfynthe ?



et c pas Vert l'abfynthe ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Je me demande ce que peut bien faire la maman de ses enfants    doit se la couler douceeeeeeeeeeeeeee_



 Mais non elle *chronomètre* le tout, Roberto va-t-il gagner la finale régionale du papa modèle ? A-t'il ses chances ?


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Du thé au miel ! je couve une grippe  :casse:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Alors soigne toi bien!!!

Tu as pas croisé Dudu en dehors d'une mini AES par hasard?!?   

Parce que lui aussi est au lit avec une grosse grippe!     :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et c pas Vert l'abfynthe ???



merci macelene, il me semble bien que l'on parlait de la "fée verte" et non pas de la "fée bleue"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Dites puisqu'ici il y à de grands connaisseurs en boissons ... vous en connaissez des roses (boissons) ?    

merciiii de bien vouloir répondre  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et c pas Vert l'abfynthe ???


si on appelle ça la fée verte et au bar on demande une bleue va piger


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites puisqu'ici il y à de grands connaisseurs en boissons ... vous en connaissez des roses (boissons) ?
> 
> merciiii de bien vouloir répondre  :love:


mis à part l'eau de vie de framboise, s'ils ont laissé une framboise dedans, je ne vois que les cocktails


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci macelene, il me semble bien que l'on parlait de la "fée verte" et non pas de la "fée bleue"



qu' on la nomme aussi * La Fée Verte *


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci macelene, il me semble bien que l'on parlait de la "fée verte" et non pas de la "fée bleue"




il me semble aussi que c'est l'abfinthe


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mis à part l'eau de vie de framboise, s'ils ont laissé une framboise dedans, je ne vois que les cocktails



ben si t'as les recettes ... 

Je te paierai en ... (noooon   laisse-moi finir ma phrase !) en coup de boules !


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites puisqu'ici il y à de grands connaisseurs en boissons ... vous en connaissez des roses (boissons) ?
> 
> merciiii de bien vouloir répondre  :love:



ya une gueuze à la framboise (spécial pour fille) qui est toute rose quand tu la met dans ton verre!  :rose: 

Pitchoune aime bien d'ailleur!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben si t'as les recettes ...
> 
> Je te paierai en ... (noooon   laisse-moi finir ma phrase !) en coup de boules !


l'ot'soir on m'a gavé de "take down" roses, je demanderai la recette (t'imagine bien que je m'en souvioens plus )


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qu' on la nomme aussi * La Fée Verte *



oups j'ai corrigé mais ma correction a été intégrée à ta citation ??? va comprendre Charles


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qu' on la nomme aussi * La Fée Verte *



  c'est ... c'est chaud dis-donc ce soir !   

Faut pas poster des trucs comme ça, le pauvre Supermok il va pas s'en remettre !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est ... c'est chaud dis-donc ce soir !
> 
> Faut pas poster des trucs comme ça, le pauvre Supermok il va pas s'en remettre !


pourquoi tu crois que je ne postais plus


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'ot'soir on m'a gavé de "take down" roses, je demanderai la recette (t'imagine bien que je m'en souvioens plus )



Oui je vois bien oui  :mouais: 

Merci pour la recette ... je scruterai ça ...   

merci LeSqual, je note !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est ... c'est chaud dis-donc ce soir !
> 
> Faut pas poster des trucs comme ça, le pauvre Supermok il va pas s'en remettre !


 moi non plus. :rose: Pourtant j'ai un sang-froid hors du commun.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu crois que je ne postais plus



 je ne relèverai pas !



Quoi keske j'ai dit ?   


Ah ... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus. :rose: Pourtant j'ai un sang-froid hors du commun.



Super et Poildep on se calme, regarez-donc dans quel état ça l'a mis l'autre qui est embouteillé ... :affraid:

Un conseil : ne la regardez pas, elle est pire que Méduse !


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est ... c'est chaud dis-donc ce soir !
> 
> Faut pas poster des trucs comme ça, le pauvre Supermok il va pas s'en remettre !



C'est ça l'effet de la bleue, ... de la verte, ... de la muse ou ... de la fée, j'sais plus à force, moi !  

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça l'effet de la bleue, ... de la verte, ... de la muse ou ... de la fée, j'sais plus à force, moi !
> 
> :love:


Rend-moi la bouteille


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

sûrement pas !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Super et Poildep on se calme, regarez-donc dans quel état ça l'a mis l'autre qui est embouteillé ... :affraid:
> 
> Un conseil : ne la regardez pas, elle est pire que Méduse !


 mais c'est la bouteille qui m'excite !!!!!


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est la bouteille qui m'excite !!!!!



Un rien et tout bascule


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Ça fouette l'anis ici


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est la bouteille qui m'excite !!!!!



ben moi j'ai bien planqué la mienne!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est la bouteille qui m'excite !!!!!



:sick: ah je te savais pas amateur de ...

tu sais qu'un jour j'ai entendu une émission d'un proctologue qui disait que certains objets étaient à éviter tout de même ... :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :sick: ah je te savais pas amateur de ...
> 
> tu sais qu'un jour j'ai entendu une émission d'un proctologue qui disait que certains objets étaient à éviter tout de même ... :sick:



Aïe Sight


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai bien planqué la mienne!



Maaaaiiiiis... J'peux pas en avoir encore un peu :rose: Allé, s'te plaît! :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaiiiiis... J'peux pas en avoir encore un peu :rose: Allé, s'te plaît! :love:  :love:


cé pa on pour lé blondes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas tout mais ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il fait froid dehors !!!! 

Je peux revenir ?  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cé pa on pour lé blondes



 :hein:   Tant pis


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaiiiiis... J'peux pas en avoir encore un peu :rose: Allé, s'te plaît! :love:  :love:



plus tard petite coquinne!    :love:


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cé pa on pour lé blondes



aux grandes oreilles, surtout


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> aux grandes oreilles, surtout







merde tu m'as remis cette vision d'horreur dans la tête


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout mais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un kir royal en attendant le cocktail ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> :hein:   Tant pis


bah si tu mets un bonnet ca va


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah si tu mets un bonnet ca va



Bon, ben je demanderai à Foguenne qu'il me prête le sien   

Sinon, ça joue avec les lunettes jaunes de WebO


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un kir royal en attendant le cocktail ?



Avec plaisir !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout mais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 franchement ? 

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiii ! :love:


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir !



T'es tombée sur une mine de smiley  ?


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> franchement ?
> 
> Ouiiiiiiiiiiiii ! :love:



Lorna est déjà là, elle commence sans nous  


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je demanderai à Foguenne qu'il me prête le sien
> 
> Sinon, ça joue avec les lunettes jaunes de WebO


je viens de mater ton site et j'ai vu que tu bossais dans le bâtiment a côté du mien  :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

ben moi je me suis fait un petit café....  :sleep: 

Mes folies nocturne commencent à peser lourd sur mes paupière...  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je me suis fait un petit café....  :sleep:
> 
> Mes folies nocturne commencent à peser lourd sur mes paupière...  :casse:


ç'est ça va te coucher


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de mater ton site et j'ai vu que tu bossais dans le bâtiment a côté du mien  :affraid:



Eh oui, mais c'est une époque révolue!   J'y ait bossé fin 2002 début 2003 dans le domaine du tourisme et en 2002 dans le marketing!  

Mais c'est bon, j'ai quitté les lieux depuis!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

Là en ce moment je lis ce thread, et je vois rien de bien bandant, à part mes interventions merveilleuses biensur...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es tombée sur une mine de smiley  ?



Non un sanctuaire !    

Macelene -->  naan Supermoumoute m'a invitée d'abord !    :rose:


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment je lis ce thread, et je vois rien de bien bandant, à part mes interventions merveilleuses biensur...


 et tu te touches quand tu te lis ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non un sanctuaire !
> 
> Macelene -->  naan Supermoumoute m'a invitée d'abord !    :rose:


exac', en plus je n'ai invité que toi ! et sonny pour une bleue


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment je lis ce thread, et je vois rien de bien bandant, à part mes interventions merveilleuses biensur...



 

c'est interdit de parler tout gentillment???


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non un sanctuaire !
> 
> Macelene -->  naan Supermoumoute m'a invitée d'abord !    :rose:



veinarde   

Ben moi Néphou vient de me filer des idées de dîner pour ce soir  .

Nous l'inviterions  bien, il est tout seul, mais trop loin ...  dommage .


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Avec Clamart j'ai + froid


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> veinarde
> 
> Ben moi Néphou vient de me filer des idées de dîner pour ce soir  .
> 
> Nous l'inviterions  bien, il est tout seul, mais trop loin ...  dommage .



je communierai avec vous par l'omelette  

merci :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec Clamart j'ai + froid



non, ça c'est les pilules magique


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ça c'est les pilules magique


social-traitre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Pour Roberta: Ca te va comme cheveux rouges ça?


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour Roberta: Ca te va comme cheveux rouges ça?


    Mais en fait tu es *VRAIMENT* David Bowie !!!


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

je vais déposé le plan "½il oreille crêne"


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et tu te touches quand tu te lis ?



il n?en a même pas besoin  monsieur fait ZIP sans les mains :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour Roberta: Ca te va comme cheveux rouges ça?



 ben c'est pas rouge ça !  :mouais: 

moi je les ai eu rouges, mais *rouges* !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est pas rouge ça !  :mouais:
> 
> moi je les ai eu rouges, mais *rouges* !


 le casque qui avait déteint ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le casque qui avait déteint ?



Ben non plus besoin de casfque dans ces cas-là ! 

(pi après y'à eu orange, et pi rose ...  )


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le casque qui avait déteint ?



Il est orange son casque, pas rouge


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

merci Nexka pour cette précision qui s'avère exacte 

Bon alors ça ...c'est pas du rouge ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait tu es *VRAIMENT* David Bowie !!!



Sauf que moi j'ai les deux yeux bleus. Et pas son compte ne banque...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> merci Nexka pour cette précision qui s'avère exacte
> 
> Bon alors ça ...c'est pas du rouge ?



sur la boite c'était écrit que ça ferait comme ça, mais c'est de la pub mensongère, j'étais déçu...


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que moi j'ai les deux yeux bleus.



C'est pas évident sur la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> sur la boite c'était écrit que ça ferait comme ça, mais c'est de la pub mensongère, j'étais déçu...



Si tu veux j'ai une bonne adresse mais sur ...pau   mais au moins il te fait la couleur que tu veux ...  sinon j'ai quelques tuyaux 

PS : c'est vrai que tu ressembles à Bowie !


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi je rêgle la hauteur de mon siège en ce moment.
Depuis que je suis passé de l'iMac G4...à l'iMac G5 j'ai mal au cervicales...plus moyen de trouver une hauteur correcte avec cet écran qui ne se rêgle pas en hauteur...snif G4 :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (6 Novembre 2004)

je me prend la tête avec un pc !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

Solution ??

Etudes !!!

C'est tout.


----------



## squarepusher (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Solution ??
> 
> Etudes !!!
> 
> C'est tout.


t'inquiètes j'ai beau faire des études là dedans c'est chiant quand même!
Et pendant que c'est chiant ça usine pas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas évident sur la photo.



J'allais pas me montrer en entier, je veux pas saturer ma MP


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'est vrai que tu ressembles à Bowie !



Ah? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah? :mouais:


 ben, de l'oeil gauche en tout cas.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes j'ai beau faire des études là dedans c'est chiant quand même!
> Et pendant que c'est chiant ça usine pas !



ça c'est sur...

on peut pas être au four est au moulin comme disait qui vous savait...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a eut sa dose!  :sick: (de fée verte dite bleue)  

Et moi je suis au thé vert senteur Vanille  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Pitchoune a eut sa dose!  :sick: (de fée verte dite bleue)
> 
> Et moi je suis au thé vert senteur Vanille  :love:



Oui, je confirme, je suis pompette!     :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben, de l'oeil gauche en tout cas.



Je suis pas sur que son oeil gauche soit bleu, faut que je vérifie (vu qu'il a un bleu et un vert)


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

Cooooooool! Y a Harry Potter qui passe sur la chaîne Suisse italienne en bicanal! On peut le regarder en anglais!  

Aaaaaaah Harry! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sur que son oeil gauche soit bleu, faut que je vérifie (vu qu'il a un bleu et un vert)



C'est peut être à cause de bowie que la fée verte s'apelle de la bleue?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je confirme, je suis pompette!     :rateau:





> Come Join Us!



Avec les preuves


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Cooooooool! Y a Harry Potter qui passe sur la chaîne Suisse italienne en bicanal! On peut le regarder en anglais!
> 
> Aaaaaaah Harry! :love:  :love:  :love:



pour toi... je veux bien m'appeler Harry!!!!  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> pour toi... je veux bien m'appeler Harry!!!!  :love:



c'est fini tous les deux...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir

me revoila apres une seance shopping  cine resto   

je tiens a vous signaler que je ne connais ni la blue , ni la vert et encore moins la rose  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour Roberta: Ca te va comme cheveux rouges ça?





haaaaaaaaaaa........je pourrait etre ta jumelle : meme coleur de yeux et cheveux , meme coupe apparament


----------



## Cillian (6 Novembre 2004)

Je viens d'installer la dernière MàJ et maintenant je me balade sur le forum


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être à cause de bowie que la fée verte s'apelle de la bleue?  :mouais:  :hein:


 c'est peut-être à cause de la fée verte que Bowie a les yeux verrons.


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est sur...
> 
> on peut pas être au four est au moulin comme disait qui vous savait...


 qui on sez ? Je vois pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaa........je pourrait etre ta jumelle : meme coleur de yeux et cheveux , meme coupe apparament



Quoi? t'as pas de couettes?    :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

c'est la désillusion totale :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? t'as pas de couettes?    :mouais:




dans 6 moi ssurement, j'arrete de les couper.......au moins , j'essaie 



ps : j'ai coupé mes long cheveux a 23 ans et depuis


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est la désillusion totale :affraid:





mais non, mais non


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 6 moi ssurement, j'arrete de les couper.......au moins , j'essaie
> 
> 
> 
> ps : j'ai coupé mes long cheveux a 23 ans et depuis


 quoi ? T'as plus de 23 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? T'as plus de 23 ans ?





mais mon cher, je n'ai jamais caché mon Grand age    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? t'as pas de couettes?    :mouais:



J'allais dire pareil !!!!    

Pfff Robertav n'a pas de couette !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire pareil !!!!
> 
> Pfff Robertav n'a pas de couette !


 tout fout l'camp madame, j'vous l'dis !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire pareil !!!!
> 
> Pfff Robertav n'a pas de couette !






si si !!!!!!!!!       


j'ai demandé a fifille 2 elastiques rose fluo

j'ai enfin 2 couettes.......enfin, 2 minuscules machins !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tout fout l'camp madame, j'vous l'dis !




tu sais pas lire?   

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=941743&postcount=8731


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tout fout l'camp madame, j'vous l'dis !



vu que on est dans les confessions intime... 

Je vous avoue que je ne suis pas un gros poisson bleu avec des grandes dents dans la réalité... :rose: 

pas trop déçu???


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

coucou tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> vu que on est dans les confessions intime...
> 
> Je vous avoue que je ne suis pas un gros poisson bleu avec des grandes dents dans la réalité... :rose:
> 
> pas trop déçu???






pffffffff......et c'est tout???    

ça on le sait !!  

comment??   


les photos !!!!!!


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde



Coucou!    

Voilà! Ça vient de finir Harry Potter. C'était chouette comme des couettes!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff......et c'est tout???
> 
> ça on le sait !!
> 
> ...




Je suis le cowboy dans la signature de Pitchoune... mais vous en saurez pas plus pour le moment...
 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà! Ça vient de finir Harry Potter. C'était chouette comme des couettes!




bon au ciné ce soir j'ai vu birth ...j'aurais preferé alien ou resident advil

j'ai echappé a gang de requin , fiston est allé avec l'homme


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà! Ça vient de finir Harry Potter. C'était chouette comme des couettes!


lequel tu as regardé ?


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le cowboy dans la signature de Pitchoune... mais vous en saurez pas plus pour le moment...
> :rose:



Pfff! Tu parles, y a plein de photos de toi sur mon site! Z'avez qu'à aller voir! :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> lequel tu as regardé ?



A l'école des sorciers. Mais je l'ai juste chopé en cours! C'était la fin!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pfff! Tu parles, y a plein de photos de toi sur mon site! Z'avez qu'à aller voir! :rateau:



Hé!

Et ma vie privée!!!   

pendant que tu y est... dis à tout le monde que ya meme une photo où je suis dans mon bain!!!!   (comme un poisson dans l'eau   )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le cowboy dans la signature de Pitchoune... mais vous en saurez pas plus pour le moment...
> :rose:






tu parle !!!    



tout le monde sait que tu es un demoliteur


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> A l'école des sorciers. Mais je l'ai juste chopé en cours! C'était la fin!


que l'on aime ou pas , c'est drôlement bien foutu ce film !! et les autres bien entendu !


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

Ya de la copie dans l'air.....


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ya meme une photo où je suis dans mon bain!!!!



Tu rates pas une occasion de se faire mousser toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

oui tout fout'l'camp tu l'as dit Poildep ...  :hein: voila t'y pas que le requin va nous poster ses photos ici !!! 

Et ben on n'a pas fini !


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui tout fout'l'camp tu l'as dit Poildep ...  :hein: voila t'y pas que le requin va nous poster ses photos ici !!!
> 
> Et ben on n'a pas fini !



 

mais non mais non....  :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Tout le monde est parti dans les user 's of the....


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

non (mais là c'est du flood non ?)


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> non (mais là c'est du flood non ?)


 oui


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui



flood c'est pas à partir de 3 à la suite?    :rose:

bon... moi je vais dodo.....

bonne nuit


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

je suis sur iChat


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je voudrais bien savoir pourquoi on me remplit ma boitamel de propositions de Viagra© (heu non : Viagra  ) à 89$.
> 
> Je vais bien.
> :love:
> ...


Plains-toi, moi qui déteste le sport on m'envoie "enlarge your tennis"


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

Je me prépare mentalement à ne rien faire aujourd'hui


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

moi j'essaie de poster un nouveau sujet dans un forum technique et v'la t'y pas que la database à des problemes


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2004)

moi, je vais aller bruncher au Doobie's avec ma fille


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

Moi dans ma boîte à mel, c'est pas du viagra, depuis des mois on me propose d'acheter des diplômes d'une université américaine (paraît qu'il y en a quelque-unes spécialisées là-dedans, un peu comme les pavillons de complaisance pour les bateaux quoi  ).
Discrétion assurée qu'ils promettent !
ben encore heureux !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi, aujourd'hui c'est boulot et coup de boules...


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, aujourd'hui c'est boulot et coup de boules...



désolé... moi je peux plus bouler pendant 24h.....    alors bon boulot


----------



## Macounette (7 Novembre 2004)

Moi je m'apprête à préparer le repas. Risotto aux bolets et parmigiano. Qui n'en veut ? :love:


----------



## Macounette (7 Novembre 2004)

Ce thread ci merdouille grave aussi


----------



## Macounette (7 Novembre 2004)

C'est chiant, je réponds mais je ne vois pas mes réponses. Du coup je floode   :casse:  :mouais:


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2004)

Encore un petit problème d'affichage.. 

Impossible d'avoir les dernières pages de certains fils..  

Y'a quelque chose à faire ?


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

moi j'ai plus accès à la dernières page de ce forume... et de 2 3 autres aussi.....  

réctification

ça remarche!    

Merci benjamin????


----------



## Macounette (7 Novembre 2004)

J'ai le même souci que vous, j'ai posté un sujet dans "Vous êtes ici -> x"
D'ailleurs ce serait sympa que vous alliez y dire que vous avez le même souci que moi... si on est plusieurs on se fera peut-être entendre :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon, on a été entendu!

Alors bon dimanche à tous! Nous, on va ranger la cave! :mouais:   

A +


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, on a été entendu!
> 
> Alors bon dimanche à tous! Nous, on va ranger la cave! :mouais:
> 
> A +




Moi je peux pas vraiment acceder à la mienne, elle est innondée suite aux pluies incessantes ces derniers temps, et la barque que j'y avait déscendue (c'est reccurent les innondations) s'est détachée et doit se trouver coincée sous les voutes 50m plus loins ou dans un tunnel quelconque... :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde 

Sinon là je me demande si je vais lire toutes les pages de retard que j'ai ...


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Sinon là je me demande si je vais lire toutes les pages de retard que j'ai ...



Salut!    

nous on revient plus tard.....

A+


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

*bon aprem a tous *    :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

Là, je regarde Laurence Haim pleurer en comprenant que Bush est réélu, au zapping de canal. C'est dur, poulette, de vivre dans le pays le plus réactionnaire du monde, hein ? Console toi, tu vis à NY... :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2004)

Là, je viens de me réveiller. 
J'ai passé une sale nuit au boulot.    
Je suis de très mauvaise humeur, il vaut mieux que je prenne l'air.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

NY est en suiss e?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

moi je suis reveillé a moitié   :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## loudjena (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, je regarde Laurence Haim pleurer en comprenant que Bush est réélu, au zapping de canal. C'est dur, poulette, de vivre dans le pays le plus réactionnaire du monde, hein ? Console toi, tu vis à NY... :mouais:


Pourtant on leur avait bien dit : 





Reste toujours ça :


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2004)

j'attends la mère de ma fille (accessoirement ma femme). Je ne sais pas à quelle heure elle arrive. Je vais encore dormir ailleurs ce soir... Ca me gonfle. Mais qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour récupérer la femme qu'on aime! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

je reviens faire un tour par ici
la maison est vide
l'homme fait conduire fifille , moi........je reste en securié a la maison


----------



## squarepusher (7 Novembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde !
a je suis entrain d'écouter le cd fourni avec mon magazine préféré :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

Et moi, j'ai le hoquet... Pfff, c'est fatiguant...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'ai le hoquet... Pfff, c'est fatiguant...   :rateau:




tu as plusieur choix    

- arrete de respirer
- avale a vide 30 fois 
- dis au quale de te faire peur


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as plusieur choix
> 
> - arrete de respirer
> - avale a vide 30 fois
> - dis au quale de te faire peur



C'est bon, c'est passé tout seul! Ouf!  

Mais merci des conseils!


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as plusieur choix
> 
> - dis au quale de te faire peur



Je suis pas si horrible que ça.....     :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (7 Novembre 2004)

vas donc voir ce site et trouve les trois différences. avec un casque si possible 
ca va passer  direct ! http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> vas donc voir ce site et trouve les trois différences. avec un casque si possible
> ca va passer  direct ! http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html



C'est bon, merci! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: J'ai adoré!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> vas donc voir ce site et trouve les trois différences. avec un casque si possible
> ca va passer  direct ! http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html






    j'ai cherché un truc comme cela mais tu m'a devancé !! :rateau:  :rateau: 


a chaque fois je me fais dans meme avoir !!


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> vas donc voir ce site et trouve les trois différences. avec un casque si possible
> ca va passer  direct ! http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html



Espèce de *+/&%?!!!!°****

Je me suis presque démis la nuque avec tes ...%***"+!!!???

et en plus j'ai bu la tasse!!!!!  

PS:     Génial!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (7 Novembre 2004)

j'ai été véxé la première fois qu'on m'a fait le coup je vous raconte pas !


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été véxé la première fois qu'on m'a fait le coup je vous raconte pas !



Je peu comprendre.... si je t'avais eut sous la main dans les secondes qui on suivi....

je t'aurais étranglé.....


----------



## squarepusher (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je peu comprendre.... si je t'avais eut sous la main dans les secondes qui on suivi....
> 
> je t'aurais étranglé.....


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi, j'ai de nouveau le hoquet...   

Bon, je vais boire de l'eau...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'apprête à préparer le repas. Risotto aux bolets et parmigiano. Qui n'en veut ? :love:



T'as de l'arborio ?????????????

J'adore le rizotto..


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis reveillé a moitié   :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



Toi tu es toujours reveillée à moitié.


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as de l'arborio ?????????????
> 
> J'adore le risotto..



Moi aussi, voilà une nourriture « qui vous tient au corps » comme disaient nos grands-parents   Ça me rappelle l'époque où j'allais souvent passer  quatre à cinq jours chez un imprimeur de Novare.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2004)

Là, je vais manger et ensuite, au boulot pour la nuit. 

C'est con, l'hôpital est de garde, on va encore avoir des urgences qui nous empêchent de regarder Urgence sur France 2.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais manger et ensuite, au boulot pour la nuit.
> 
> C'est con, l'hôpital est de garde, on va encore avoir des urgences qui nous empêchent de regarder Urgence sur France 2.




bonne soirée et soigne bien les malades !!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais manger et ensuite, au boulot pour la nuit.



Bon courage Paul. 

(C'est aussi valable pour Silvia  :love: )


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2004)

Merci, merci. 

C'est pas ça mais pour le moment, on a des comiques à l'hosto, ambiance assurée.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

moi là ? je regarde une superbe vidéo d'une très belle musique


----------



## e.mat (7 Novembre 2004)

Heu, bonsoir tout le monde je passai par là et j'ai vu de la lumière....

Alors, je me dis tiens, je vais leurs poser une petite question à ceux là,
dite moi, comment vous faites pour inclure une image sur une discussion ??  

mErcI pour vos réponses !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

e.mat a dit:
			
		

> dite moi, comment vous faites pour inclure une image sur une discussion ??



J'le crois pas ! e.mat est en échec !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

e.mat a dit:
			
		

> dite moi, comment vous faites pour inclure une image sur une discussion ??





bonsoir 

 met l'url entre les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour plus de rapidité c'est l'icone jaune


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi là ? je regarde une superbe vidéo d'une très belle musique



WAouuuuuuuu  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Qu'il chante bien !   et les paroles, mais quelles paroles, on dirait du DocEvil !    

(meuuuuh non je rigole Doc !  )


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

j'angoisse la


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'angoisse la


Faut pas prendre à la lettre ce qu'on dit sur iChat


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'angoisse la





quel remontant tu veux?

un xanax ou un civas?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas prendre à la lettre ce qu'on dit sur iChat



rien a voir


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde  
bon bah je traîne pas, ça a l'air tendu ici


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir


 :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir


Bon ben on circule alors


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


j'aime bien quand tu fais tes yeux de braise


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien quand tu fais tes yeux de braise


holà bas les pattes !  :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'angoisse la



mais faut pas....

reprends toi... tout va bien!


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'angoisse la





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'angoisse la



mais faut pas....

reprends toi... tout va bien!    
 :love:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

TCheu le bug!!!!   

comment on supprime un message????


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> holà bas les pattes !  :affraid:


RRRRRooooooh fait pas l'timide quoi :style:


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon, moi, je vais me faire couler un bain :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi, je vais me faire couler un bain :love:  :love:


tu as besoin que l'on vienne te frotter le dos


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu as besoin que l'on vienne te frotter le dos



Pas de soucis... je vais aller la rejoindre...    :rose:  :love: 

je m'en ocuppe de son dos....


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je m'en ocuppe de son dos....


t'as raison, occupe toi de son dos, je m'ocuppe du reste


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quel remontant tu veux?
> 
> un xanax ou un civas?



CQFD...

Le contraire m'aurait étonné..


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Chivas oui, civas non !!


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> CQFD...
> 
> Le contraire m'aurait étonné..


je pense qu'une petite gaterie lui conviendrait mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Désolé je suis juste sympathisant, je suce pas...

Même pas pour rigoler !!


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

t'es pas drôle :hein:


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

JE fais quoi là " maintenant" je fini de manger, je met les enfants au lit et je flood un max...par forcément sur MacGé.  :love: 

Bonne soirée la Cie...et n'oubliez pas...trop de off topic tue le topic...

La porte ? je suis déjà loin... :rateau:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

tu viens pas souvent, mais c'est pas grave parce qu'on comprend pas tes posts


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas drôle :hein:



Certes, et en plus je risque de tuer l'topic...

Si c'est pas malheureux...


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes, et en plus je risque de tuer l'topic...
> 
> Si c'est pas malheureux...


 ce serait dommage


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Ben oui, tu penses...


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes, et en plus je risque de tuer l'topic...
> 
> Si c'est pas malheureux...



un topicicide


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Collectif alors, parce que je suis pas le seul...


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> un topicicide


 non, un navranticide.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, occupe toi de son dos, je m'ocuppe du reste



gros malin....   

tu parle beaucoup... mais je ne t'ai pas croisé sous l'eau... es tu minuscule?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

y a partouze et on m'appelle pas ?


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> y a partouze et on m'appelle pas ?



La maintenant...??? non.... plus de partouze!  

(attention au topic.... faut tjs rajouter "maintenant" au début)


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> gros malin....
> 
> tu parle beaucoup... mais je ne t'ai pas croisé sous l'eau... es tu minuscule?


c'est pas ce qu'elle m'a dit  

ami de la poésie...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant j'm'f'rais bien défromager l'minaret.... 

ça va comme ça ?

j'ai bon ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'm'f'rais bien défromager l'minaret....
> 
> ça va comme ça ?
> 
> j'ai bon ?


ah bah tu vois, tu y viens finalement... Mmmmouaaarf


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

du gruyère


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> du gruyère



suisse avec trou ?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> suisse avec trou ?



a non, la pub elle dit que le gruyère suisse a pas de trou  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

:hein:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein:



ils font du gruyère a groland ?  :mouais:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a non, la pub elle dit que le gruyère suisse a pas de trou  :mouais:


elles doivent être longue les soirées avec un gruyère suisse :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> elles doivent être longue les soirées avec un gruyère suisse :mouais:



la maintenant....




je me demande... : « mais où va-t-on?» :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Peu importe...

C'est encore loin de toute façon.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe...
> 
> C'est encore loin de toute façon.



juste!

alors allons-y!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Ben on partira demain, parce que à coté y a partouze, pour une fois...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> là, tout de suite, je m'interroge sur la capacité de mes contemporains à s'autodiscipliner.



0.99 ¤


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

là, tout de suite, je m'interroge sur la capacité de mes contemporains à s'autodiscipliner.


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

rigolo, comme résultat !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...à coté y a partouze, pour une fois...



Avec du gruyére Français donc si j'ai bien suivi...


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Avec du gruyére Français donc si j'ai bien suivi...


t'es pas venu pour rien toi, t'en a pris 3


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> rigolo, comme résultat !




 
Global lit dans tes pensées  ?


Un petit édit?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

l'est vraiment banni SM ?


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2004)

Et le prochain c'est toi. j'ai vu la liste.


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et le prochain c'est toi. j'ai vu la liste.


glups... j'ai été content de vous avoir connu :rose:


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> glups... j'ai été content de vous avoir connu :rose:


 moi aussi


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi


merci de ton soutien, mais je préfèrerai que tu es lien très étroit avec les MGZ


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Global lit dans tes pensées  ?
> 
> 
> Un petit édit?




Presque. Expérience vaudou.


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci de ton soutien, mais je préfèrerai que tu es lien très étroit avec les MGZ


 pourquoi


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fait tapisserie dans le thread Et avec Google, mais c'était désert... snif ! Plein de squelettes grinçants, d'ectoplasmes et de feux follets... Y'avait juste un grand panier plein de moustaches décolorées (et aussi quelques chlapettes, ce qui m'a bien étonné) Je croyais que c'était ce soir la grande réunion du jury snif ! Maman j'ai peur du noir


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as de l'arborio ?????????????


Toujours !  



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le rizotto..


On est deux.  J'en fais à toutes les sauces... milanese, bolets...
J'en ai mangé en Toscane une fois - _alla sepia_  - un risotto noir... c'est le meilleur que j'aie jamais goûté de ma vie :love:

Sur ce, bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Je compte et recompte comme tout les lundi le restant mes jours de vacances....çA donne le moral..enfin moi.. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

bonjour, comme tous les lundi le reveil est difficile
café et encore café      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, comme tous les lundi le reveil est difficile
> café et encore café      :love:  :love:  :love:



(la maintenant) je viens de me réveiller... et ya enfin un peu de soleil dans ce monde de....   

d'ailleurs... comme le veut la chanson... je crois que c'est tout simplement normal qu'il y ait du soleil le lundi... non?  

bon... j'ai encore les yeux tout collé....:hein:  je vais aller faire autre chose avant de continuer à poster...


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bon... j'ai encore les yeux tout collé....



Mon dieu... Tu t'es encore endormi sur place pendant les préliminaires ?  :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu... Tu t'es encore endormi sur place pendant les préliminaires ?  :rose:



Ben on se refait pas si facilement......  :rose: 

 

Bon... laisser moi tranquille maintenant.... je revient après mes préliminaires....


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu... Tu t'es encore endormi sur place pendant les préliminaires ?  :rose:



Vous faîtes de préliminaires avant de poster sur MacGé...?? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben on se refait pas si facilement......  :rose:



Si ca continue, tu vas finir sosie de Emmanuel Chain...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi là ? je regarde une superbe vidéo d'une très belle musique



Ah Itoura Moussongo, mon idole!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

et pourquoi il a été banni des forums SuperMoquette? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi il a été banni des forums SuperMoquette? :mouais:



La vérité est ailleure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi il a été banni des forums SuperMoquette? :mouais:





il ne c'est pas banni tout seul ?    :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne c'est pas banni tout seul ?    :rateau:



Pour regarder tranquillement une vidéo


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

SM a été banni pour l'exemple.

Tels des chats, nous avont joué avec lui, insensibles a ses pauvres cris, râles, pleurs.  Il a supplié, proposant les pires bassesses et balancant à tour de bras ses petits camarades, surtout les Suisses.

Inutile de le torturer : il a chanté comme un pinson, à genoux sur des tessons et les mains pleines de charbon ardent jointes. Ses propos furent fort interessants. Certains ici vivent leurs derniers instants, et lors de leur longue chute vers les caves de MacG auront tout loisir de méditer sur la félonie de cet individu dont le nom va très vite tomber dans l'oubli.

A partir de ce jour, citer ce pseudo est passible de bannissement immédiat. Il sera rayé de la base, et son avatar jetté aux rats. Super n'est plus qu'un non-souvenir.


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Et pourquoi ne pas avoir profité de l'occasion pour un torture en place public ??? 

Ca aurait pu etre sympa


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> SM a été banni pour l'exemple.
> 
> Tels des chats, nous avont joué avec lui, insensibles a ses pauvres cris, râles, pleurs.  Il a supplié, proposant les pires bassesses et balancant à tour de bras ses petits camarades, surtout les Suisses.
> 
> ...



 :mouais:     :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> SM a été banni pour l'exemple.
> 
> Tels des chats, nous avont joué avec lui, insensibles a ses pauvres cris, râles, pleurs.  Il a supplié, proposant les pires bassesses et balancant à tour de bras ses petits camarades, surtout les Suisses.
> 
> ...



et on peut citer "supermoquette.v2"


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Dans l'histoire du monde et de macgé on aura maintenant l'avant et l'apres Supermoquette, jamais rien ne sera plus comme avant. Les pucelles le resteront tant qu'elles le voudront désormais


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

Créons un Supermoquettoton, pour sauver Supermoquette 
et c'est par là que ça se passe


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les pucelles le resteront tant qu'elles le voudront désormais



Elles le sont toujours... c'étais uniquement psychosomatique...

Boite incomplète il parait, il n'y avait pas tout les accessoires


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2004)

ou alors superdétachant... pour sauver la moquette...   (profonde hésitation, est-ce que ça va passer ?  ) de toutes les taches


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

La moquette c'est pleins d'accariens et autres saletés nanobiologiques.... en plus ce n'est plus à la mode et ça fait Cheap


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Superparquet c'est pas terrible comme nom d'un autre côté


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

Superlino?


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

SuperTapis ?


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

....SuperTomette.....(c régional !!!!!)


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

....non rien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....SuperTomette.....(c régional !!!!!)



Oui, mais trop hexagonal, non ?


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> SM a été banni pour l'exemple.
> 
> Tels des chats, nous avont joué avec lui, insensibles a ses pauvres cris, râles, pleurs.  Il a supplié, proposant les pires bassesses et balancant à tour de bras ses petits camarades, surtout les Suisses.
> 
> ...



Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette Supermoquette 

Il doit avoir bien mal le petit Supermoquette, j'envoie où les boites de Synthol ? Vous devez l'avoir tout abimé avec vos mauvais traitements. Vous n'etes rien qu'un jalous de sa sublime moustache et de ses élégantes lunettes.


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Il doit avoir bien mal le petit Supermoquette a dit:


> ..meuuuh non ...la moustache a amorti lachute ...comme Rahan..."son épaisse chevelure lui sauva la vie ".....si si ...je l'ai lu de mes propres yeux.....


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Jaloux ?



faut avoir quelque chose de palpable pour pouvoir dévelloper de la jalousie 




Où est ce putain de baygon vert, on ne sait pas pour combien de temps mackie l'as bannis sur sa demande pour faire le cake....


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais trop hexagonal, non ?




Ouais, c'est pas la forme à laquelle je pensais moi....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

là je milite pour le retour de Zebig....il n'a pas posté depuis plus d'une semaine.


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Il doit avoir bien mal le petit Supermoquette a dit:
> 
> 
> > ..meuuuh non ...la moustache a amorti lachute ...comme Rahan..."son épaisse chevelure lui sauva la vie ".....si si ...je l'ai lu de mes propres yeux.....
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Où est ce putain de baygon vert, on ne sait pas pour combien de temps mackie l'as bannis sur sa demande pour faire le cake....



MacG ou la comedia del arte revisitée Denisot montant Cyrano pour Canal plus  avec Depardieu en costume d'Obélix dans le rôle de Roxane :mouais:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Lu ou vu ? t'as bu ?


 ....les 3.....:rateau:


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je milite pour le retour de Zebig....il n'a pas posté depuis plus d'une semaine.


 Faut le temps que le laxatif fasse effet...
Sa femme l'as dit : "tu sors pas des toilettes avant d'en avoir expurgé 4 kilos... tu bouzilles tout les ressorts deu canapé à cause de ça"


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux ?
> 
> 
> 
> faut avoir quelque chose de palpable pour pouvoir dévelloper de la jalousie



Ben oui, la moustache, c'est palpable, ça aussi


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, la moustache, c'est palpable, ça aussi



Oui mais il existe des textures plus agréables a tripoter


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....les 3.....:rateau:



Pas trop difficile de suivre ?   Va te chercher un petit café et surtout tu nous tiens au courant de l'évolution, hein


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile de suivre ?   Va te chercher un petit café




bonne idée, un café bien fort   :love:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il existe des textures moins salissantes a tripoter



Je croyais qu'elle n'avait plus de problèmes de poils Loudjena  Pour Noël une tondeuse serait peut être appropriée ? 


PS: moi j'en ai toujours...


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile de suivre ?   Va te chercher un petit café et surtout tu nous tiens au courant de l'évolution, hein


 

 1 café, une aspirine, une ligne de coke...ça devrait suffire pour la matinée ....


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il existe des textures plus agréables a tripoter


 ...Il y avait autre chose autour de la moustache ?....oups dsl ..pas vu


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Encore des problèmes de poils Loudjena ? Pour Noël une tondeuse serait peut être appropriée ?




Le chalumeau même apparement, puisque la cire ou la crême semblent innéficaces... 

Quoique, avec un fer à friser tu peux les mettre en valeur, comme "Linda dè Chouja", et tu pourras jouer dans le prochain Almodovar...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 1 café, une aspirine, *une ligne de coke*...ça devrait suffire pour la matinée ....




uauwww !!!!! sa commence fort le lundi matin


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il existe des textures plus agréables a tripoter



Ha ouais ? Fais voir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 1 café, une aspirine, une ligne de coke...ça devrait suffire pour la matinée ....



Ben à vrai dire, pour mon cas je me demande, heureusement que j'ai un coussin moelleux sur la chaise  et des accoudoirs ça évite les chutes lorsque la fatigue se fait sentir.


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> uauwww !!!!! sa commence fort le lundi matin


 Tu parles, du sucre glace ouais


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> uauwww !!!!! sa commence fort le lundi matin


 ..ben quoi ...moi je l'achète hyophilisé le coca!!!!!!..pi là j'ai pas d'eau sous la main...alors comme à la guerre.......:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

là je vais terminer mon ennieme café
puis un ravalement de facade oblige pour aller chercher fiton


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ha ouais ? Fais voir !


 ..RHÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔ !!!!!!....

 va y avoir une charette de bannissage...nissement....euhhhh !


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ha ouais ? Fais voir !



T'as déjà ce qu'il te faut...


Et crois en mon experience, même si je n'ai fait que voir et que je n'ai pas touché, je sais que celà doit être assez soyeux...



 




Et puis moi je n'ai rien... imberbe.... ah si j'ai le bouc now


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..RHÔÔÔÔÔÔÔÔ !!!!!!....
> 
> va y avoir une charette de bannissage...nissement....euhhhh !



Ha ! Non, non, non, une chariote on dit en langage MacG, comedia del arte revisitée Denisot montant Cyrano pour Canal plus, avec Depardieu en costume d'Obélix dans le rôle de Roxane et Clavier en Cyrano, accroché au lierre


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Et crois en mon experience, même si je n'ai fait que voir et que je n'ai pas touché, je sais que celà doit être assez soyeux...



Et la soie ça glisse  :mouais:


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et la soie ça glisse  :mouais:


 Une vraie patinoire


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie patinoire



Note à moi-même : penser à contacter Candeloro  :rateau:


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà ce qu'il te faut...



Avec tout ce qu'il faut là où il faut :love:




> Et crois en mon experience, même si je n'ai fait que voir et que je n'ai pas touché, je sais que celà doit être assez soyeux...



Je confirme sur le soyeux     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout ce qu'il faut là où il faut :love:



Une photo pour les frustrées de MacG qui telles des soeurs d'Adèle H.  finiront à l'asile ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Il se passe quoi ici ??  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Rien mais si tu veux t'as qu'a participer


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rien mais si tu veux t'as qu'a participer



D'ac. je savonne qui ?


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Je confirme sur le soyeux   a dit:


> ...sur le soyeux d'autre chose que la moustache de SM ...?????.....je vais reprendre une aspirine à la coke moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...sur le soyeux d'autre chose que la moustache de SM ...?????.....je vais reprendre une aspirine à la coke moi



Arrête de te faire du mal  et laisse la femme savante nous expliquer


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Y a de l'amiante dans vos Mac... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a de l'amiante dans vos Mac... :rateau:


  ...va falloir défloquer à mort !....( c sûrement cochon çà  :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

bon app !!!


----------



## Sarga (8 Novembre 2004)

Je déballe mon iBook :love::love::love:

  (bon d'accord je l'ai déjà déballé en fait mais bon  )


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

je mange des fraises tagada, ça va te plaire ça Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je mange des fraises tagada, ça va te plaire ça Robertav





pas du tout

je deteste le sucré  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

les enfants partis a l'ecole 
là je me retrouve toute seule avec vous et canal j

je vais remplacer canal j par un café 
et vous par un pliages du linges parfumé !!


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Les miens aussi !! 

Un à la sièste il tout piti...l'autre à l'école..

Moi je vous remplace par: Une bonne sièste ( c'est pas cochon ça ... )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

moi je me prepare mentalment pour ce soir
quand l'homme aura vu l'etat de sa chere chemise R.L.    

elle est devenue toute petite en sortant du seche-linge........ 

voilà , fiston aura une chemise en plus


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me prepare mentalment pour ce soir
> quand l'homme aura vu l'etat de sa chere chemise R.L.
> 
> elle est devenue toute petite en sortant du seche-linge........
> ...



Pauvre chemise!!!!     

moi... la maintenant.... j'ai les yeux qui se décollent gentillment!


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me prepare mentalment pour ce soir
> quand l'homme aura vu l'etat de sa chere chemise R.L.
> 
> elle est devenue toute petite en sortant du seche-linge........
> ...



Bye bye chemise   
Il lui en reste à ton homme...??
lorsqu'il s'en achète il regarde si la couleur va à fiston...???


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me prepare mentalment pour ce soir
> quand l'homme aura vu l'etat de sa chere chemise R.L.
> 
> elle est devenue toute petite en sortant du seche-linge........
> ...





Tout ça pour le voir torse nu.....  :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me réveille, doucement, très doucement.  :sleep:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me réveille, doucement, très doucement.  :sleep:


 ...bonne nouvelle ..il fait jour !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bye bye chemise
> Il lui en reste à ton homme...??
> lorsqu'il s'en achète il regarde si la couleur va à fiston...???




tiens , tu me fait penser a copine kgb pendant nos shopping a bâle.....   

un jour on va s'acheter des chaussures tod's , copine ne sait pas
quoi choisir comme couleur , donc elle demande a son mari 

- quelle couleur mon cheri?

le mari en lui proposant le portable:

- appelle ta femme de menage  demande lui quelle couleur lui manque !!!


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

Quand je te lis Robertav, je me dis que je suis bien au bureau. 
Vachement bien, même.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quand je te lis Robertav, je me dis que je suis bien au bureau.
> Vachement bien, même.




pourquoi?   

tu aimes pas laver des chemises?


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi?
> 
> tu aimes pas laver des chemises?


J'sais même plus si je saurais faire..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'sais même plus si je saurais faire..




t'inquiete
une machine a laver saura t'apprendre !!!     :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Tient un seul type de smiley dans un post de Roberto, est il malade ???    :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'sais même plus si je saurais faire..


Dis pas ça, tu vas en trouver plein qui vont te proposer de t'aider à réapprendre.


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient un seul type de smiley dans un post de Roberto, est il malade ???    :love:




Il doit s'agir d'un usurpateur.....


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient un seul type de smiley dans un post de Roberto, est il malade ???    :love:



Il s'est coincé la mandibule en mordillant son crayon.


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !


Rigole avec tes chemises hawaïennes, toi..  

Tu serais bien barré avec une nana comme moi, tiens !


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> :hein:



ça y est, c'est décoincé, mais comme le montre bien le deuxième smiley en partant du haut, on ne fait pas d'omelettes dans casser les oeufs : le dentier est à refaire.


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu serais bien barré avec une nana comme moi, tiens !




Au sujet du repassage de ses chemises


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> :hein:


Je savais bien que quelque chose déconnait, qui t'as piqué ton login Roberto ?? dis nous tout


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que quelque chose déconnait, qui t'as piqué ton login Roberto ?? dis nous tout



euh, un p'tit gars du 9-3 qui s'appel SMG


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, un p'tit gars du 9-3 qui s'appel SMG




Je connaissais MSG, mais là....  ?


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Au sujet du repassage de ses chemises


Absolument.
Pour le reste je suis presque parfaite !


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Absolument.
> Pour le reste je suis presque parfaite !


 Et sinon la modestie ca se passe bien ??  :love:


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

La quoi??


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon la modestie ca se passe bien ??  :love:




Elle est *PRESQUE * parfaite...


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de couper les cheveux de mes deux garçons ( 5 ans et 3 ans) vous auriez pas des bonnets en laine à me donner là  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de couper les cheveux de mes deux garçons ( 5 ans et 3 ans) vous auriez pas des bonnets en laine à me donner là  :rose:




le mal est fait

prend la  tondeuse !!!


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mal est fait
> 
> prend la  tondeuse !!!



+5 minutes...c'est fait la tondeuse magique !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mal est fait
> 
> prend la  tondeuse !!!



Ustensile éminemment utile sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> +5 minutes...c'est fait la tondeuse magique !!



bravo , voila tu a epargné 44 euros


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravo , voila tu a epargné 44 euros



Non ...   44 ¤ moins trois bombons pour me faire pardonner ...

 :love: bisous les fistons...promis ça repousse  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un jour *on va* s'acheter *des* chaussures tod's



Encore une qui a le chaudron magique...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une qui a le chaudron magique...




tu aimes pas les picots? 

alors prend des Hogan


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

et si j'allais au bistrot ?    

allez, j'y vais !  :love:


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes pas les picots?
> 
> alors prend des Hogan



Je suis plutot Weston, marque francaise oblige... 

Tiens, en parlant de ca, certains d'entre vous ont-ils des Bexley ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

ce que je fais maintenant ? ze vais changer la couche du petit  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

ah oui !!! bon ap à tous et toutes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de ca, certains d'entre vous ont-ils des Bexley ?



Pourquoi tu cherches un homme à ton pied ?


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plutot Weston, marque francaise oblige...
> 
> Tiens, en parlant de ca, certains d'entre vous ont-ils des Bexley ?



Bon là c'est une Bexley  vraiment pas cher


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon là c'est une Bexley  vraiment pas cher




:affraid: :affraid: mais qui porte encore ces horreurs ???


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: mais qui porte encore ces horreurs ???



Tu m'as enlevé les mots de la bouche...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as enlevé les mots de la bouche...



Même au niveau chaussure on a des (non) points communs ?


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

il n'y a que la viande qui fait litige pour l'instant..


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Elles ne sont pas si moches ces chaussures...y a pire...


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

là je suis en train de me dire que le sujet ouvert par WebO "Où êtes vous ?" c'était un peu le même que celui-là...   :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> là je suis en train de me dire que le sujet ouvert par WebO "Où êtes vous ?" c'était un peu le même que celui-là...   :mouais:



comme quoi on peut être à deux endrois à la fois..


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: mais qui porte encore ces horreurs ???



Ceux qui ont les moyens de les acheter !


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont les moyens de les acheter !


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

et bien ce qui me concerne, je me suis acheté une paire de chaussure chez ZARA samedi, total 69 petits euros, pour des chaussures de bonne qualité et d'un design très moderne, certes ce ne sont pas des Wexley ou boxley ou moxley... mais au moins je vis avec mon temps et sort des années 80


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien ce qui me concerne, je me suis acheté une paire de chaussure chez ZARA samedi, total 69 petits euros, pour des chaussures de bonne qualité et d'un design très moderne, certes ce ne sont pas des Wexley ou boxley ou moxley... mais au moins je vis avec mon temps et sort des années 80


sans déconner ???


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> sans déconner ???


Si, si, si... Diiiiiiiiiiiiiingue


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien ce qui me concerne, je me suis acheté une paire de chaussure chez ZARA samedi, total 69 petits euros, pour des chaussures de bonne qualité et d'un design très moderne, certes ce ne sont pas des Wexley ou boxley ou moxley... mais au moins je vis avec mon temps et sort des années 80





 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: c'est pas vraiment la panoplie d'un possesseur d'une audi tt


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

Les chaussures de chez Zara durent bien moins longtemps que les pompes de chez Bexley...donc au final Zara c'est plus chère que Bexley...c'est comme un PC et un Mac...


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, si... Diiiiiiiiiiiiiingue


Arrêtes tu me charries ou quoi ? nan c'est vrai ???


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> sans déconner ???



  

Faut dire aussi : il habite Rennes !


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire aussi : il habite Rennes !


ah ok... au temps pour moi...

:mouais:


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les chaussures de chez Zara durent bien moins longtemps que les pompes de chez Bexley...donc au final Zara c'est plus chère que Bexley...c'est comme un PC et un Mac...


c'est vrai, tu te rends compte si tu achètes une Bexley t'en prend pour 10 de ringardise, à te faire jeter des pierres, alors qu'avec la Zara tous les ans ou 2 ans tu renouvelles ta collec !


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire aussi : il habite Rennes !


Mouuuuarff, merci de me trouver des circonstances...  :love: 

c'est pas ma faute non plus


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, tu te rends compte si tu achètes une Bexley t'en prend pour 10 de ringardise, à te faire jeter des pierres, alors qu'avec la Zara tous les ans ou 2 ans tu renouvelles ta collec !


la Zara ? La Bexley ?
oh putain j'avais pas compris qu'on parlait de bagnole... 
putain la honte ! 

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> la Zara ? La Bexley ?
> oh putain j'avais pas compris qu'on parlait de bagnole...
> putain la honte !
> 
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


je te conseille de ne pas ammener une nana dans une Zara ou une Bexley après une journée de circulation :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

là je post


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, tu te rends compte si tu achètes une Bexley



Déjà au départ nous parlions de Weston ou de Tods. Bexley, justement je ne connais pas.




			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> t'en prend pour 10 de ringardise, à te faire jeter des pierres, alors qu'avec la Zara tous les ans ou 2 ans tu renouvelles ta collec !



Oui, et tu ne te fais pas jetter de pierres a la sortie de "l'Orgasmic", la célèbre boite de nuit Rennoise !


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que la viande qui fait litige pour l'instant..


La viande ? C'est celui qui est dans les chaussures ???


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Déjà au départ nous parlions de Weston ou de Tods. Bexley, justement je ne connais pas.


Alors la oui !! une belle paire de botine Weston la je dis oui, oui et re-oui 





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et tu ne te fais pas jetter de pierres a la sortie de "l'Orgasmic", la célèbre boite de nuit Rennoise !


 on s'en fou on est tous à poil la-bas


----------



## loudjena (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: mais qui porte encore ces horreurs ???



A mon avis ça dépends vraiment du contenu... heu... je veux dire de qui les porte et comment.


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est-ce que je fais ? 
Eh bien, je viens de voir notre *sylko* à la télé... si, si.  L'émission : Classe Eco sur la Télévision Suisse Romande. Vous pourrez la récupérer directement sur le site ou alors avec CocoaJT 

Bon, je retourne à mes paperasses... bisou à tous   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis ça dépends vraiment du contenu... heu... je veux dire de qui les porte et comment.



Déjà ailleurs que sur la tête sera un bon point


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis ça dépends vraiment du contenu... heu... je veux dire de qui les porte et comment.


tu causes encore a ces va nu pieds?


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> La viande ? C'est celui qui est dans les chaussures ???



Impossible : Lorna est folle de moi ! elle me le sussure tous les jours par MP, donc elle ne peut pas être en désaccord ! 

[private]

Lorna, je te l'ai déjà répété 50 fois : je ne viens pas aux abattoirs, n'insiste pas !


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille de ne pas ammener une nana dans une Zara ou une Bexley après une journée de circulation :mouais:



Mdr   surtout les Zara


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je fais ?
> Eh bien, je viens de voir notre *sylko* à la télé... si, si.  L'émission : Classe Eco sur la Télévision Suisse Romande. Vous pourrez la récupérer directement sur le site ou alors avec CocoaJT



On s'en tamponne le bigorneau ! Son numéro d'imitateur de Mike brandt on le connait par coeur !


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Impossible : Lorna est folle de moi ! elle me le sussure tous les jours par MP, conc elle ne peut pas être en désaccord !
> 
> [private]
> 
> Lorna, je te l'ai déjà répété 50 fois : je ne viens pas aux abattoirs, n'insiste pas !


c'est donc ça un fantasme


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Impossible : Lorna est folle de moi ! elle me le sussure tous les jours par MP, conc elle ne peut pas être en désaccord !
> 
> [private]
> 
> Lorna, je te l'ai déjà répété 50 fois : je ne viens pas aux abattoirs, n'insiste pas !



Ça va finir par être un problème tout de même tant de culture du "cor" amokien.  :rateau: Tu vas me dire à force de passer la brosse à reluire ça ne peut en être qu'encore plus doux. Culture du vers à soie quand tu nous tiens. Il faut au moins ça pour les chaussettes afin d'éviter que le cuir batte le cor


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc ça un fantasme



Non, non, moi c'est l'Amok.


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, moi c'est l'Amok.


Mmmmouuuarff  

allez mange, clic


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> allez mange, clic



Je ne mange jamais la langue de quelqu'un(e) que l'on ne m'a pas présenté


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok mode Chirac fait son marché a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mange jamais la langue de quelqu'un(e) que l'on ne m'a pas présenté



Sauf celle d'ichat


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont les moyens de les acheter !



la dame a dit que tu avais mauvais goût


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

et bah 3 points quand même


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la dame a dit que tu avais mauvais goût



la dame ne m'a jamais goutté....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

bonne soirée a tous  !!!!      :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: mais qui porte encore ces horreurs ???



Tu ne travailles pas, c'est ça ??


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée a tous  !!!!      :love:



gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée a tous  !!!!      :love:



Bonsoir bon repassage


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Que c'est méchant !!!

Pire que moi !!!

Je suis horriblement vexé de n'y avoir pas pensé !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont les moyens de les acheter !



Comme quoi on peut avoir les moyens mais avoir des goûts de chiottes !  :mouais:    

(l'inverse aussi est valable !)


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi on peut avoir les moyens mais avoir des goûts de chiottes !  :mouais:
> 
> (l'inverse aussi est valable !)


....voire même cumulable .....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi on peut avoir les moyens mais avoir des goûts de chiottes ! :mouais:
> 
> (l'inverse aussi est valable !)


Avoir les moyens, c'est déjà avoir un peu de gout à mon sens...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Impossible : Lorna est folle de moi ! elle me le sussure tous les jours par MP, donc elle ne peut pas être en désaccord !


:mouais:  humhum, toujours aussi discret _ mon cher_, 'tention j'ai le trident affûté ! 



			
				Amoklémignonluiprivatemaissurlesforumsdepréférence a dit:
			
		

> [private]
> 
> Lorna, je te l'ai déjà répété 50 fois : je ne viens pas aux abattoirs, n'insiste pas !



Mais Amok ..?    comme quoi tu ne lis pas *tous* mes MP   (je suis très déçue là !!)  

 tu as mal lu, depuis euh ..voyons les  :hein: 445 derniers MP je te répètes que finallement c'est bien que tu ne viennes pas, au milieu de tous ces jeunes tu te sentirais ... euh enfin tu vois ne nous fâchons pas avant la fin de mon post ! 

C'est plus de ton âge tout ça, il va y avoir des jeunes partout, de la musique de jeunes, de l'art de jeunes ...   

 Et puis tu sais tu m'avais expressément demandé (en plus des vierges répendant des pétales de roses sur ton passage) de mettre à ta disposition un bon siège assorti à tes chaussures  ... j'ai fait TOUS les magasins il n'y en à plus en sotck (forcément le concours d'échec du 3è age nous fait de l'ombre !) ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avoir les moyens, c'est déjà avoir un peu de gout à mon sens...



Non c'est pas systématique (à mon sens) ...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Mon sens est le bon, j'ai du gout.


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> : au milieu de tous ces jeunes tu te sentirais ... euh enfin tu vois ne nous fâchons pas avant la fin de mon post !
> 
> C'est plus de ton âge tout ça, il va y avoir des jeunes partout, de la musique de jeunes, de l'art de jeunes ...
> 
> ...



MWOUARHHHHHHH     ...mortel ....crucifié par la diablesse


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon sens est le bon, j'ai du gout.



..et les moyens ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

J'y travaille !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis ça dépends vraiment du contenu... heu... je veux dire de qui les porte et comment.



J'avoue :rose: que je pardonnerai à Johnny Depp de porter ce genre de ... truc ...    :love: 




Mais à part Johnny ...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Inversement...


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue :rose: que je pardonnerai à Johnny Depp de porter ce genre de ... truc ...    :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ...ben djonni c'est un pote à Amok .....je les ai surpris au magasin Wesxley (Fusion de Weston et Boexley)..ensemble....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon sens est le bon, j'ai du gout.



:affraid: Sonny c'est bien toi ?

J'aurais presque envie de te féciliter ...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Ils s'enfilaient...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Sonny c'est bien toi ?
> 
> J'aurais presque envie de te féciliter ...


[mode exorciste ON]

LECHE MOI PLUTOT !!!!

[mode exorciste OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben djonni c'est un pote à Amok .....je les ai surpris au magasin Wesxley (Fusion de Weston et Boexley)..ensemble....





 Dans ce cas (et celui-ci uniquement) l'Amok il commence à m'intéresser !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas (et celui-ci uniquement) l'Amok il commence à m'intéresser !


Ils s'enfilaient je te dis !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas (et celui-ci uniquement) l'Amok il commence à m'intéresser !


   :mouais: ...ils s'embrassaient gouluement... :love:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ils s'enfilaient je te dis !!!!!!!!!!!!



..;ahhhhh  chais pas ..chuis parti au baiser moi ...yavait promo au rayon string en cuir...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

ouverts devant ?


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ouverts devant ?



...ouiiiiii ! avec le zip doré ..... :love: toi aussi t'en a pris une douzaine?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ...ils s'embrassaient gouluement... :love:



 :mouais: T'es sûre que c'était Johnny ?  :mouais: Johnny le Taxi ?   
Et puis ... moi ça me pose pas de problème particulier  :rose: 

Bon Amok tu me le présentes quand ton amant :love: ? (enfin celui-ci pas les autres hein ?)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ouiiiiii ! avec le zip doré ..... :love: toi aussi t'en a pris une douzaine?


Ouais mais je les mets à l'envers...


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais je les mets à l'envers...


 :affraid:  :hosto: aieeuuuuu!!!!! les poils


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :hosto: aieeuuuuu!!!!! les poils



Décidément, où que j'aille il est question de moquette  :mouais:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Amok tu me le présentes quand ton amant :love: ? (enfin celui-ci pas les autres hein ?)



....  les autres sont en tongues et strings en cuir (zip doré derrière)


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, où que j'aille il est question de moquette  :mouais:



...ben là vu le régime que lui inflge sonny...c'est une moquette à poils ras !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Amok tu me le présentes quand ton amant :love: ? (enfin celui-ci pas les autres hein ?)



Et si c'était Lo


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

ZIP,ZIP, j'adore ce mot !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben là vu le régime que lui inflge sonny...c'est une moquette à poils ras !


L'usure des pas...

Meme les escaliers en marbre souffrent d'être trop piétinés, alors les raclures de Saint maclou tu penses...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben là vu le régime que lui inflge sonny...c'est une moquette à poils ras !



   Tu as vu comme il est doué pour la tonsure, oups la tonte   Bref c'est un véritable abraseur de première catégorie


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ZIP,ZIP, j'adore ce mot !!!!!!



je t'en met combien ??


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ZIP,ZIP, j'adore ce mot !!!!!!



Et sinon, sexuellement, ça usine ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

La question est, ou tu me les mets !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, sexuellement, ça usine ?


Arrete avec ça, je t'ai dit que c'était plus ce que c'était...


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'usure des pas...
> 
> Meme les escaliers en marbre souffrent d'être trop piétinés, alors les raclures de Saint maclou tu penses...



....  ...à la corde jusqu'au noeud !


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrete avec ça, je t'ai dit que c'était plus ce que c'était...


 non. vu ton humeur enjouée du dimanche il semblerait que ça n'arrive plus que le samedi soir.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Cliché...

navrant, peut mieux faire.


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La question est, ou tu me les mets !!!



tu est compatible linux ?


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

ben non. peut pas mieux.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est compatible linux ?


Ouh là, tu t'aventures sur un terrain glissant, avec LINUX on sait jamais si c'est compatible tant qu'on a pas essayé, et même aprés...


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, tu t'aventures sur un terrain glissant, avec LINUX on sait jamais si c'est compatible tant qu'on a pas essayé, et même aprés...



sortez les cables, on va tester sonnyboy


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, tu t'aventures sur un terrain glissant, avec LINUX on sait jamais si c'est compatible tant qu'on a pas essayé, et même aprés...



...c'est sexuel LINU.X ?    :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Oui, tombe le futal, tourne toi...

VOilà...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Moi là je me demande ce que je fous là !   

 ciaoooooo


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je me demande ce que je fous là !
> 
> ciaoooooo


On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est sexuel LINU.X ?    :bebe:



Lila, m'enfin tu fais une fixette   :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.


 chacun sa façon d'usiner


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> chacun sa façon d'usiner


Oui ma poule....


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lila, m'enfin tu fais une fixette   :rateau: :hosto:



..;chuis pas habituée   ..je sors pas souvent ...toutes ces expériences nouvelles :love:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;chuis pas habituée   ..je sors pas souvent ...toutes ces expériences nouvelles :love:  :rateau:



C'est vrai que c'est perturbant  :love:  :rateau:  mais ils vont t'aider tu vas voir tu peux leur faire confiance  :rateau:  :hosto:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est perturbant  :love:  :rateau:  mais ils vont t'aider tu vas voir tu peux leur faire confiance  :rateau:  :hosto:



..;si tu chapronnes...alors oki.... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;si tu chapronnes...alors oki.... :love:



Ok  Que veux-tu savoir ?


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

Je ne savais même pas que ça existait     Bravo Lorna, Notre MAjesté Siñorissime Le BÔ 
* Ammok *   va être aux premières loges avec ça


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais même pas que ça existait     Bravo Lorna, il va être aux premi§res loges avec ça   ]


.....
comme les occupants de la loge dU Muppet's Show


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais même pas que ça existait     Bravo Lorna, il va être aux premi§res loges avec ça


 c'est pour le salon que Roberto a ouvert pour moi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....
> comme les occupants de la loge dU Muppet's Show



   Tu ne crois pas si bien dire on avait Mademoiselle Peggy à un moment et Golf aime beaucoup les petits vieux du Muppet


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire on avait Mademoiselle Peggy à un moment et Golf aime beaucoup les petits vieux du Muppet



...ouiiiii ! Miss Peggy.... :love: ct qui?   :mouais:  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire on avait Mademoiselle Peggy à un moment et Golf aime beaucoup les petits vieux du Muppet


 y'a un kermit aussi, mais qu'on voit peu au bar.  

et le saxo de l'orchestre aussi... lui on le voit beaucoup par contre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

J'essaye de comprendre : vous faites un résumé ?


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de comprendre : vous faites un résumé ?



...ouaip.....c'est après demain le 11 Novembre ..;alors on bat le rappel des anciens combattants....


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de comprendre : vous faites un résumé ?


 non !  Reprend tout depuis la première page !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de comprendre : vous faites un résumé ?



Résumer tant de choses intéressantes en peu de mots, ça va être extrêment difficile   :rateau:


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Résumer tant de choses intéressantes en peu de mots, ça va être extrêment difficile   :rateau:



...bah ..;en gros .....Amok et Jonnhy Dep sont ensembles et s'achetent des pompent hors de prix (des voxley...non des berston...chais pi)...sous l'oeil attentif et investigateur de sonny qui s'achetait des strings à zip doré à mettre à l'envers (à cause des poils)....et que Lorna est partie se coucher décue.....

 :hosto:  :casse:    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Résumer tant de choses intéressantes en peu de mots, ça va être extrêment difficile   :rateau:



Pour toi qui maîtrises le style "c'est clair  :mouais: et concis  " cela doit être une gageure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir bon repassage





je ne repasse jamais........j'ai recu des amis


----------



## Lila (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne repasse jamais........j'ai recu des amis



..;tu as caché la chemise ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...bah ..;en gros .....Amok et Jonnhy Dep sont ensembles et s'achetent des pompent hors de prix (des voxley...non des berston...chais pi)...sous l'oeil attentif et investigateur de sonny qui s'achetait des strings à zip doré à mettre à l'envers (à cause des poils)....et que Lorna est partie se coucher décue.....
> 
> :hosto:  :casse:    :mouais:  :rateau:



Même que l'Amok métamorphose les Voxley en mettant un orteil dedans    Sinon c'est bien résumé


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi qui maîtrises le style "c'est clair  :mouais: et concis  " cela doit être une gageure



Oui, enfin c'est vite dit


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin c'est vite dit



Ou alors je confonds avec moi


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors je confonds avec moi



Je suis assez d'acccord !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez d'acccord !



Je devrais me mettre au style "long et incompréhensible" ?

Parfois je relis certains de mes message et je ne comprends pas          

Et je me dis forcément ils n'ont pas compris


----------



## steinway (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais me mettre au style "long et incompréhensible" ?
> 
> Parfois je relis certains de mes message et je ne comprends pas
> 
> Et je me dis forcément ils n'ont pas compris


 ben la je discute avec toi ;-)

 tiens au fait j aime beaucoup ta signature


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> ben la je discute avec toi ;-)
> 
> tiens au fait j aime beaucoup ta signature



C'est la dernière phrase du "Tractatus logico-philosophicus" de Ludwig Wittgenstein


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

>


 le thread coudboule c'est à côté.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

>



Je croyais avoir fait fuir tout le monde avec Wittgenstein


----------



## pixelemon (8 Novembre 2004)

moi là je fais... (en vrai) un petit caca, afin de tester ma carte wifi freebox dans des conditions extremes...


et plouf je thread à mort


----------



## pixelemon (8 Novembre 2004)

là je me relis et j'ai un peu honte... mais pas beaucoup non plus


----------



## Franswa (8 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> là je me relis et j'ai un peu honte... mais pas beaucoup non plus


    merci pour ces merveilleuses vidéo !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

là bah j'arrive!  passé une surper soirée, merci Lucki pour les kawa et les Amaréto :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2004)

Là je suis en train de remplir des pages et des pages de tout ce que je vais faire subir à Lorna lorsqu'elle va croiser mon chemin !    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant; j'attends de voir les pages et les pages que Lorna va subir quand elle va rencontrer Sa Majesté....


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2004)

Là je suis en train de remplir des pages et des pages de tout ce que je vais faire subir à Lorna lorsqu'elle va croiser mon chemin !    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous      :love: 

decidement en ces jours j'arrive pas a me reveiller 

je file me faire encore un café    :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous      :love:
> 
> decidement en ces jours j'arrive pas a me reveiller
> 
> je file me faire encore un café    :love:  :love:



Bonjour & Santé!   

moi j'ai mal au cou....  y avait du soleil hier... alors je suis sortit en t-shirt un bon moment de l'aprem et y faisait pas plus de 9° en faite... et y avait du vent....


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je reviendrai quand les forums arrêterons de planter.


----------



## piro (9 Novembre 2004)

ce matin je sirote le café que m as amené mon chef
avec un petit speculos 

c est bizarre je sents venir un piège
d habitude j ai pas droit au speculos
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en train de remplir des pages et des pages de tout ce que je vais faire subir à Lorna lorsqu'elle va croiser mon chemin !    :love:  :love:  :love:



 Double post !!! Foooooooooooooooote ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...




PS : croiser peut-etre, mais tu pourras toujours courir, ch'uis trop rapide pour toi !


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

Pis elle pique avec son trident (qu'on ne voit plus bcp d'ailleurs :mouais: )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pis elle pique avec son trident (qu'on ne voit plus bcp d'ailleurs :mouais: )



Mon trident ?   Plus beaucoup ?   

Ch'uis plus assez piquante ou quoi ?   

(si vous revoulez de la _chieuse_ faut le dire hein ! :love:  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

j'essaye de me réveiller après une nouvelle nuit sur le canapé :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour & Santé!
> 
> moi j'ai mal au cou....  y avait du soleil hier... alors je suis sortit en t-shirt un bon moment de l'aprem et y faisait pas plus de 9° en faite... et y avait du vent....




ben dis donc là je sais avec qui hier ma fifille a trainé !!    

elle a aussi un torticoli.......tu a eté sage avec elle ?   

fais gaffe, je telephone a pitchune !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'essaye de me réveiller après une nouvelle nuit sur le canapé :sleep:




ton lit a des bosses ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin je sirote le café que m as amené mon chef
> avec un petit speculos
> 
> c est bizarre je sents venir un piège
> ...




il a mis quoi dans le café ton chef?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en train de remplir des pages et des pages de tout ce que je vais faire subir à Lorna lorsqu'elle va croiser mon chemin !    :love:  :love:  :love:



continue sur cette voie !!!   

en attendant je peux me promener tranquille !!


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Je reprend mes activités de papa poule à plein temps  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

Allez, je vais me faire un petit cafè aussi. Bonne idée le spéculos, je vais en prendre un aussi...
C'est cool, le ciel est bleu aujourd'hui...


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc là je sais avec qui hier ma fifille a trainé !!
> 
> elle a aussi un torticoli.......tu a eté sage avec elle ?
> 
> fais gaffe, je telephone a pitchune !!




Mais mais mais    

J'ai rien fait avec ta fille moi.....  :rose: 

et j'ai pas un torticoli... j'arrive pas bien à avaler et je bois des vitamines pour pas chopper la grippe....   

Par contre.... toi tu Flood!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Par contre.... toi tu Flood!!!







nonnnnnnn je ne flode pas

je repons a vos post !!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

N'est flood que le floodé...

Bon OK ça marche pas...

Et comme dit la chanson:

"Et flondons en coeur, au pays du flood, et tu simplement ..."

Bon avec avec clavier et une souri BT les piles ralentissent le flood...Heureusement Ikéa les vends pas chère la boîte de dix...   :rateau: 

Vite un caoua... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : croiser peut-etre, mais tu pourras toujours courir, ch'uis trop rapide pour toi !



Lorna ? Tu peux me prêter ta fourche mouais: non c'est vraie elle est à Pitchfork ) , pardon ton trident ? C'est pour une expérience


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ? Tu peux me prêter ta fourche mouais: non c'est vraie elle est à Pitchfork ) , pardon ton trident ? C'est pour une expérience



 Un trident, c'est comme une brosse à dent (y'à "dent" dedans) ça ne se prête pas !!!! 


Pourquoi faire au fait ...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna chasseuse de microbes a dit:
			
		

> Un trident, c'est comme une brosse à dent (y'à "dent" dedans) ça ne se prête pas !!!!



Tu le cautérises régulièrement apparemment 




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire au fait ...?



Pour faire un test comparatif avec la fourche de Pichtfork et surtout pour voir si ça me donne des superpouvoirs  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire un test comparatif avec la fourche de Pichtfork et surtout pour voir si ça me donne des superpouvoirs  :rose:



[pour rester dans le sujet ON] là je me demande ce que TibomonG4 entend par "superpouvoirs"  et je lui réponds : ben superpouvoirs euuh non pas trop  :rose: c'est juste un moyen d'attaque ou de défence suivant le cas !  [[pour rester dans le sujet OFF]

PS :  si j'en crois un post lu plus haut, je vais de ce pas faire mon testament ... Lo se chargera de redistribuer mes biens, bien maigres même pas de chaussures moches mais qui valent super cher, non juste un trident, un cafsque ... un manteau ...  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS :  si j'en crois un post lu plus haut, je vais de ce pas faire mon testament ... Lo se chargera de redistribuer mes biens, bien maigres même pas de chaussures moches mais qui valent super cher, non juste un trident, un cafsque ... un manteau ...  :hein:



Ton testament ?! Grand diable ! Mais tu es déjà dans les flammes de l'enfer et tu y rôti allégrement. Par contre c'est vrai que Lo pourrait nous faire un petit bonjour au lieu de compter tes vêtements ignifugés


----------



## Macounette (9 Novembre 2004)

Je suis au lit avec 38°C, du thé au miel et mon iBook. Mais tiens, je prendrais bien un café avec un speculoos. Malheureusement faut se lever et se le faire soi-même.  :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au lit avec 38°C, du thé au miel et mon iBook. Mais tiens, je prendrais bien un café avec un speculoos. Malheureusement faut se lever et se le faire soi-même.  :sleep:



Bon rétablissement


----------



## Macounette (9 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon rétablissement


 Merchi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ton testament ?! Grand diable ! Mais tu es déjà dans les flammes de l'enfer et tu y rôti allégrement. Par contre c'est vrai que Lo pourrait nous faire un petit bonjour au lieu de compter tes vêtements ignifugés



Mais, l'enfer c'est plus c'que c'était, dans le temps, ou c'était encore un service public, être diablotine (je préfère à diablesse), c'était un peu être fonctionnaire, avec comme boss le grand Evil (non pas Doc !), on naissait diablotine, on vivait diablotine, on mangeait diablotine , on ...  :hein:  je vais m'arrêter là ! 

Mais maintenant que l'Enfer a été privatisé, au diable (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) tous nos privilèges  :mouais: , avant nous étions les déesses de l'enfer, puis les hôtesses, et aujourd'hui rien de plus que des cerbères.

Pfff tout se perd, j'vous l'dis tout se perd.

 Et pi ignifugés ..pfff tu parles, plus les moyens maintenant, alors fort heureusement on a apprit à bien manier la lance à incendie    

PS :  à tous ceux qui me demande de récupérer ou d'hériter telle ou telle chose ... sachez que je ne suis pas encore "partie" : je me battrais jusqu'au bout !!


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

La moi je souffle un peu, depuis ce matin on a pas cessé de me déranger dès que je voulais me mettre sur un truc...

D'ailleurs faut que je chope le stagiaire qui est avec moi pour l'engueuler, il a fait n'importe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au lit avec 38°C, du thé au miel et mon iBook. Mais tiens, je prendrais bien un café avec un speculoos. Malheureusement faut se lever et se le faire soi-même.  :sleep:





je t'envoie un beau  gentil medicin?


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Je change l'eau des poissons rouge de fiston...je pensais pas que cela puait autant....hier les couches, aujourd'hui les poissons rouge...je suis maudit juste avant midi...ça rime  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je change l'eau des poissons rouge de fiston...je pensais pas que cela puait autant.... :rateau:



tu l'a changé quand la derniere fois?  
quand tu as acheté le poisson?


grug , t'inquete , on va le surveiller !!!


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au lit avec 38°C, du thé au miel et mon iBook. Mais tiens, je prendrais bien un café avec un speculoos. Malheureusement faut se lever et se le faire soi-même.  :sleep:



Encore malade?????

 

DUDU aussi!!!! 

 

soigne toi bien!  :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> croiser peut-etre, mais tu pourras toujours courir, ch'uis trop rapide pour toi !



Oui, oui, oui : continue de réver. C'est pas avec tes cannes de rat que tu vas échaper à l'Amok ! Mon kleenex est plein de noeuds et tu pourras toujours tortiller ton p'tit corps comme un ver coupé  en suppliant : le coup du fauteuil médical (entre autres !) se paiera au centuple, voir au miltuple, vieille _Pau_ ! 

Je vais te montrer moi si "les vieux" (il y en a certains ici qui doivent vraiment me prendre pour un centenaire !) ne sont pas capables de préparer une béarnaise !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te montrer moi si "les vieux" (il y en a certains ici qui doivent vraiment me prendre pour un centenaire !) ne sont pas capables de préparer une béarnaise !



On demande à voir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Encore malade?????
> 
> DUDU aussi!!!!
> 
> soigne toi bien!  :love:






il n'y a pas quelque chos de suspect là? 

bientot on saura tous de qui voit qui


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et pi ignifugés ..pfff tu parles, plus les moyens maintenant, alors fort heureusement on a apprit à bien manier la lance à incendie



Alors ça va t'être utile  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (il y en a certains ici qui doivent vraiment me prendre pour un centenaire !)


Ça me rappelle le gag de Kheops a ce sujet


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .pfff tu parles, plus les moyens maintenant, alors fort heureusement on a apprit à bien manier la lance à incendie




pour se griller tout seul sans aide de personne ?


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle le gag de Kheops a ce sujet



  

Toi, on dirait que tu as pris goût à la chambre de Mackie ! Tu veux y retourner ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi, on dirait que tu as pris goût à la chambre de Mackie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

on peux poster un message pour rien dire ici ?


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas quelque chos de suspect là?
> 
> bientot on saura tous de qui voit qui



mais non mais non..... rien du tout!    

qu'est ce que tu vas encore imaginer ma chère!


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> on peux poster un message pour rien dire ici ?



Fonce ce sera une prmière


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fonce ce sera une prmière


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

>



tu triches ...ça veut dire quelque chose...recommence


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si les appartement des autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

là je vais telephoner a une tres chere amie hospitalisée dans un hopital
parisien, loin de siens et de moi


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

beaucoup léger que Robertav, j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave !  

je suis en train de faire chauffer ma choucroute que je vais, ensuite, manger


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup léger que Robertav, j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave !
> 
> je suis en train de faire chauffer ma choucroute que je vais, ensuite, manger




oui assez importante comme operation et j'espere que cette fois soit la derniere   
mais j'ai eu une bonne nouvelle, demain elle va sortir , elle va rentrer a la maison       :love:


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui assez importante comme operation et j'espere que cette fois soit la derniere
> mais j'ai eu une bonne nouvelle, demain elle va sortir , elle va rentrer a la maison       :love:


    je suis avec vous, moralement    
je suis passé par là, enfin je ne connais pas la gravité de son cas, mais je connais la maladie "longue durée" et le morale est très important !! alors soutien là et assure lui du mien, même si je ne la connais pas... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors soutien là et assure lui du mien, même si je ne la connais pas... :love:




merci


----------



## Spyro (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si les appartement des autres ?


Et moi je demande quelle est la différence entre un canard.



_Ben quoi ? Moi aussi je peux faire des phrases qui n'ont pas de sens ! (Du reste je l'ai déjà prouvé)_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, oui : continue de réver. C'est pas avec tes cannes de rat que tu vas échaper à l'Amok ! Mon kleenex est plein de noeuds et tu pourras toujours tortiller ton p'tit corps comme un ver coupé  en suppliant : le coup du fauteuil médical (entre autres !) se paiera au centuple, voir au miltuple, vieille _Pau_ !
> 
> Je vais te montrer moi si "les vieux" (il y en a certains ici qui doivent vraiment me prendre pour un centenaire !) ne sont pas capables de préparer une béarnaise !




Aaah mais encore une erreur de ta part, je ne _suis pas béarnaise_ , et mes origines font te faire passer l'envie de tenter une quelconque expérience avec mon pauvre petit corps de diablotine béarnaise d'adoption ! 

PS : dit tu es un fétichiste des rats ...?  :mouais: non je dis ça comme ça ... 

PS2 : tu devrais savoir qu'ici il ne fait pas bon de se promener pour les animaux sauvages ...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te montrer moi si "les vieux"  ne sont pas capables de préparer une béarnaise



au cas ou ta memoire te ferais defat.......  

Clarifier le beurre. Faire réduire le vinaigre de vin, le poivre concassé, l'échalote ciselée, le persil, le cerfeuil et l'estragon hachés jusqu'à obtenir la valeur de 1 cl. Hors du feu, fouetter les jaunes dans la casserole avec 4 cuillerées à soupe d'eau, jusqu'à obtenir une consistance dite au ruban. A ce moment, ajouter, tout en fouettant, le beurre clarifié puis le sel. La sauce peut etre passée au chinois. Dans ce cas-là, remettre des fines herbes dans la sauce passée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

là je me dis qu'après tout, la vie vaut quand même le coup d'eêtre vécue. Rien que pour me taper ma plaque de Côte d'Or aux noisettes qu'un collègue charmante vient de me déposer sur mon bureau :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là je me dis qu'après tout, la vie vaut quand même le coup d'être vécue.
> une collègue charmante vient ..........






et voila ,
 les cheveux rouges continuent leur ravages sur la gente feminine     :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr le gourmand aux cheveux rouges a dit:
			
		

> ..... me taper ma plaque de Côte d'Or aux noisettes ....




En ce moment, pour éviter de déprimer, je roule à ça :


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, pour éviter de déprimer, je roule à ça :


Euh.. ça se fume... ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. ça se fume... ?



Non, ça se hume mais il paraît que ça fait éternuer


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila ,
> les cheveux rouges continuent leur ravages sur la gente feminine     :love:



J'ai tout coupé. Maintenant ils sont tout court, et il ne reste que peu de rouge, mais ça fait de l'animation tous ces changements de coiffure


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un café sans sucre très très chaud.
> :love:
> je me suis brûlé,   je vais attendre, je grave le CD des dernières images modifiées, et je me retiens avec tout le sang-froid dont je suis capable _(quasiment un sang-froid britannique, voyez ?)_ de préparer *dés maintenant* tout mon barda pour Paris !
> :love:



 n'oublie pas_ quelques_ tenues de rechange, un ciré, pas mal de cartes de visites (ça fait classssss), et deux tonnes de courage (pour affronter tes fan(e)s!)   

Par contre oublie d'amener ta femme ... hein la pauvre elle ne mérite pas ça !   

Bon séjour à Paris ....


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je demande quelle est la différence entre un canard.
> 
> 
> 
> _Ben quoi ? Moi aussi je peux faire des phrases qui n'ont pas de sens ! (Du reste je l'ai déjà prouvé)_




il a les 2 pattes identiques... surtout la gauche!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans moins d'une heure je suis directeur de mini-colo, sans moniteurs ni appointements, et serai chargé de faire goûter dans le calme et de divertir quatre gamins, de 1 à 5 ans, en évitant tous conflits et effet de meute.
> :mouais:



:affraid: Waouuuuh ça va vite chez vous, je m'étais arrêtée à 2 moi !   


PS : bon courage, mais c'est rien par rapport à ce qui t'attend à ta déscente de TGV ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout coupé. Maintenant ils sont tout court, et il ne reste que peu de rouge, mais ça fait de l'animation tous ces changements de coiffure






il faudra penser a laisser ta tete un peu tranquille!!!   

si tu continue a changer, les potentielles filles libres
vont penser que tu as deja  trouvé une gentille nana, 
en l'occurence ta coiffeuse !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans moins d'une heure je suis directeur de mini-colo, sans moniteurs ni appointements, et serai chargé de faire goûter dans le calme et de divertir quatre gamins, de 1 à 5 ans, en évitant tous conflits et effet de meute.



C'est bon après tu peux déposer ta candidature pour être modo voire violet sur MacG avec une expérience pareille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je me rends vraiment compte que *je foutais rien au boulot* !!_
> :casse:





et en plus tu touchais un salaire     


et pourtant on continue a me dire que j'ai la belle vie moi , 
a rester a la maison a m'occuper du menage et des enfants !! :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .... rester a la maison a m'occuper du menage et des enfants !! :mouais:  :mouais:



...et des souris....


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

non, ba moi, je vais tranquillement...


  


faire une pause

et aller me chercher

  

un 32.  :mouais:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant on continue a me dire que j'ai la belle vie moi ,
> a rester a la maison a m'occuper du menage et des enfants !! :mouais: :mouais:


Pas moi en tous cas ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...et des souris....



Des souris pourtant  C'est mignon  


PS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Son


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Et bien !!
Moi je bosse, je m'occupe des enfants et je flood...chouette vivement les journées de 36 heures...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...et des souris....




toi       


tu cherches un boulet rouge?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais mais mais : _c'est qu'elle ne tient *PAS DU TOUT À VENIR* !!_
> :affraid:



 :mouais: tu m'étonnes !  :mouais: 

Rhaaaa *heureusement* qu'elle ne traîne pas trop par ici ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, ba moi, je vais tranquillement...
> 
> faire une pause
> 
> ...





quoi?     

encore un numero inconnu?     


cette fois je ne cherchera plus avec mon cop's google, 
celui là aime pas les ciffres !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Des souris pourtant  C'est mignon
> 
> 
> PS :
> ...






hé hé ....tes liens ne marchent pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Le premier 

PS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Son+vidéo


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faudra penser a laisser ta tete un peu tranquille!!!
> 
> si tu continue a changer, les potentielles filles libres
> vont penser que tu as deja  trouvé une gentille nana,
> en l'occurence ta coiffeuse !!!



oui, mais ça éveille l'intérêt


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier






      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu m'étonnes !  :mouais:
> 
> Rhaaaa *heureusement* qu'elle ne traîne pas trop par ici ...






tu es sure?     


rien  est moins certain!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier



excellent


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sure?
> 
> 
> rien  est moins certain!!!



D'après les dires de Roberto je pouvais affirmer ça effectivement !  :mouais: 

Mais après les tiens...   je m'interroge ... c'est toi sa femme ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Deuxième lien  et  en prime un troisième 


PS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Son+vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> D'après les dires de Roberto je pouvais affirmer ça effectivement !  :mouais:
> 
> Mais après les tiens...   je m'interroge ... c'est toi sa femme ????




surement pas, je supporte pas les chemises a fleurs !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième lien  et  en prime un troisième
> 
> 
> PS :
> ...





excellente la troisieme       :love:


----------



## Lo1911 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [pour rester dans le sujet ON] là je me demande ce que TibomonG4 entend par "superpouvoirs"  et je lui réponds : ben superpouvoirs euuh non pas trop  :rose: c'est juste un moyen d'attaque ou de défence suivant le cas !  [[pour rester dans le sujet OFF]
> 
> PS :  si j'en crois un post lu plus haut, je vais de ce pas faire mon testament ... Lo se chargera de redistribuer mes biens, bien maigres même pas de chaussures moches mais qui valent super cher, non juste un trident, un cafsque ... un manteau ...  :hein:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième lien  et  en prime un troisième
> 
> 
> PS :
> ...



mort de rire surtout le premier


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon le loup tu le préfères à la broche et la Moquette même Super tondue ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon ça y est, ils ont évacué _tout le monde_,le feu est éteint : tu y es allé un peu fort là Lo ! :sick:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

Pov' Lorna.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça y est, ils ont évacué _tout le monde_,le feu est éteint : tu y es allé un peu fort là Lo ! :sick:



C'est donc lui ton superpouvoir :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça y est, ils ont évacué _tout le monde_,le feu est éteint : tu y es allé un peu fort là Lo ! :sick:



They will be back...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc lui ton superpouvoir :love:



VI ...  :rose: 

Et inutile de me demander de le prêter   c'est pire que mon trident, un Lo * ça-ne-se-prête-pas-mais-alors-pas-du-tout* !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> VI ...  :rose:
> 
> Et inutile de me demander de le prêter   c'est pire que mon trident, un Lo * ça-ne-se-prête-pas-mais-alors-pas-du-tout* !!!




En même temps, si c'est juste pour faire de la place au Bar....je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt....


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> VI ...  :rose:
> 
> Et inutile de me demander de le prêter   c'est pire que mon trident, un Lo * ça-ne-se-prête-pas-mais-alors-pas-du-tout* !!!



Je me débrouillerai donc sans ton superpouvoir qui lui ne fait pas illusion


----------



## Foguenne (9 Novembre 2004)

Là, je scanne mes livres et BD.  
Totalement génial ce soft.  (je sais pas pour les cds et dvds mais pour les livres, c'est top. )


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je scanne mes livres et BD.
> Totalement génial ce soft.  (je sais pas pour les cds et dvds mais pour les livres, c'est top. )



ça a l'air cool en effet... 

le seul hic... c'est que y faut avoir des livres récents...  

Si t'es un fan de marché au puce.... bye bye le programme!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> VI ...  :rose:
> 
> Et inutile de me demander de le prêter   c'est pire que mon trident, un Lo * ça-ne-se-prête-pas-mais-alors-pas-du-tout* !!!




pas besoin, j'ai plus efficaces et moins cher a entretenir   








quelques croquettes  et pas de chaussettes supplementaires a laver !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelques croquettes  et pas de chaussettes supplementaires a laver !!!



C'était donc ça entre autre le problème de poil  Ben alors on se cache derrière la tondeuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc ça entre autre le problème de poil  Ben alors on se cache derrière la tondeuse ?




non non la tondeuse je crois que c'etait la mouette pous ses fistons   

mon chien chien lui il n'a pas besoin, poil rase de nature !!!


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non non la tondeuse je crois que c'etait la mouette pous ses fistons



Tu remues le couteau dans la plaie...ça va me couter une fortune en dentiste cette coupe loooool


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon chien chien lui il n'a pas besoin, poil rase de nature !!!



C'est bien ça évite qu'ils tombent dans le gratin dauphinois


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu remues le couteau dans la plaie...ça va me couter une fortune en dentiste cette coupe loooool




mais t'es vraiment nul toi     

il faut pas trop couper et puis paufiner la coupe avec la tondeuse....
crois moi , je le fait tous les mois , fiston ne vois que le coiffeur 1 fois par an
quand vraiment la coupe bol fait trop moine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça évite qu'ils tombent dans le gratin dauphinois




le lasagne !!!!t'as la memoire defaillante toi !!!     :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es vraiment nul toi
> 
> il faut pas trop couper et puis paufiner la coupe avec la tondeuse....
> crois moi , je le fait tous les mois , fiston ne vois que le coiffeur 1 fois par an
> quand vraiment la coupe bol fait trop moine !!!



Oui assez nul   

Mais bon il sera parfait pour Noël   

Merci du conseil


----------



## Spyro (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là mon fiston lit, _enfin : raconte des histoires qu'il connait par c½ur,_ à la petite Clara qui l'écoute en souriant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est y pas mimi tout ça    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

je m'emmerde grave et je suis flippé comme une bête.
Faut que je me détende...


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je m'emmerde grave et je suis flippé comme une bête.
> Faut que je me détende...



met cartoonetwork un chti moment....   

ou alors écrit nous une poésie sur SM  

Keep cool!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je vais faire un tour dans la cuisine


je vous prepare quoi a diner ?


c'est pas un resto, soyons simple, svp !!!!!


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Un magret de canard, stp.
j'en ai envie depuis plusieurs jours.
T'as ça dans ton frigo, Robertav ?
Stp...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un magret de canard, stp.
> j'en ai envie depuis plusieurs jours.
> T'as ça dans ton frigo, Robertav ?
> Stp...




madonna j'ai dis *simple*

hooooo t'exagere et t'en profite, comme d'ab quoi !!!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un magret de canard, stp.
> j'en ai envie depuis plusieurs jours.
> T'as ça dans ton frigo, Robertav ?
> Stp...



Faut venir dans le sud-ouest ...   
_avant_ je faisais un magret aux pêches  :love: mama mia !!!!  :love: 
Mais bon _avant_  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais faire un tour dans la cuisine
> 
> 
> je vous prepare quoi a diner ?
> ...



un filet mignon, ça m'irait   

je repasse dans 40 min ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un filet mignon, ça m'irait
> 
> je repasse dans 40 min ?




oki, donne moi 10 minutes de plus
je vais sortir toute l'artillerie pour preparer une table digne de ce nom


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faut venir dans le sud-ouest ...


   Tu m'crois si je te dis que j'y pense toujours..    



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _avant_ je faisais un magret aux pêches  :love: mama mia !!!!  :love:
> Mais bon _*avant*_  :mouais:




Et pourquoi plus maintenant alors ?


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki, donne moi 10 minutes de plus
> je vais sortir toute l'artillerie pour preparer une table digne de ce nom



Du favoritisme ?
 :hein: 
 :mouais: 


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'crois si je te dis que j'y pense toujours..
> 
> Et pourquoi plus maintenant alors ?




c'est pas une question de vegetarien ça ?


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki, donne moi 10 minutes de plus
> je vais sortir toute l'artillerie pour preparer une table digne de ce nom



j'ai déjà le dessert, en esperant que tu aimes les fruits (poilus)    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Du favoritisme ?
> :hein:
> :mouais:
> 
> ...





surtout pas...   


quand on est entre fille pas de chichi

un plateau chaq'une , assise sur un beau tapis bien moelleux
quelles bougeoirs parfumées , un bon vin blanc.....   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà le dessert, en esperant que tu aimes les fruits (poilus)    :mouais:





parfait, j'aime pas vraiment la patisserie

meme pas la *foret noire*


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas...
> 
> 
> quand on est entre fille pas de chichi
> ...



Ok !  

Ça me va. Et on regardera Yvos manger son filet mignon !


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok !
> 
> Ça me va. Et on regardera Yvos manger son filet mignon !



sympa les filles  :love: 

pour finir exotique, je vous propose un petit vin de serpent


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok !
> 
> Ça me va. Et on regardera Yvos manger son filet mignon !




oui lui et les autres males !!!!
assis droit comme un i, qui se prennent la tete avec  les verres en cristal et les tas des couverts!!    

sans compter leur acrobaties pour ne pas salir la nappe blanche !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa les filles  :love:
> 
> pour finir exotique, je vous propose un petit vin de serpent






si c'est comme cela .....

*VA CHEZ TA MERE !!!!*


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui lui et les autres males !!!!
> assis droit comme un i, qui se prennent la tete avec  les verres en cristal et les tas des couverts!!
> 
> sans compter leur acrobaties pour ne pas salir la nappe blanche !!!




des couverts??? oh non, je sais pas faire 
 :mouais:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa les filles  :love:
> 
> pour finir exotique, je vous propose un petit vin de serpent



Ça me dérange pas de goûter  
mais j'aime bien savoir ce que je bois !

C'est quoi  exactement ?


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me dérange pas de goûter
> mais j'aime bien savoir ce que je bois !
> 
> C'est quoi  exactement ?



du vin de serpent  :rateau: (de l'alcool pas bon avec des résidus de serpents, c'est bon pour les cheveux  :affraid: )


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

je mange, encore des fraises tagada :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

a table !!!!!!


bon appetit !!!!!       :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a table !!!!!!
> 
> 
> bon appetit !!!!!       :love:



mmmmh...  ...c'est bon 
 

Madona, tu passes le sel?


----------



## loudjena (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là je me dis qu'après tout, la vie vaut quand même le coup d'eêtre vécue. Rien que pour me taper ma plaque de Côte d'Or aux noisettes qu'un collègue charmante vient de me déposer sur mon bureau :love:



Et tu crois que c'est ça qui va arranger le truc avec ta femme ? Dis donc c'est un collègue charmant ou une gollège charmante ? ça fait pas un peu le mec qui veut noyer le poisson ?  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a table !!!!!!
> 
> 
> bon appetit !!!!!       :love:


comment va ton amie ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que c'est ça qui va arranger le truc avec ta femme ? Dis donc c'est un collègue charmant ou une gollège charmante ? ça fait pas un peu le mec qui veut noyer le poisson ?  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Un gollège charmante


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mmmmh...  ...c'est bon
> 
> 
> Madona, tu passes le sel?



Quoi ? Ah oui, pardon.  

Excuse moi j'examinais de près les résidus de serpent


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Ah oui, pardon.
> 
> Excuse moi j'examinais de près les résidus de serpent


toujours dans la lune :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa les filles  :love:
> 
> pour finir exotique, je vous propose un petit vin de serpent



:affraid: Je connais celui avec la souris dans la bouteille :sick:  Et ce n'est pas Robertav qu'il l'a fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Excuse moi j'examinais de près les résidus de serpent



Moi aussi


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Swiss private joke

(ainsi que pour ceux qui sont déja venu dans mon Bô pays)


La ... Maintenant... vu que ils annonce la neige pour cette nuit... ben j'ai un nouveau snowboard!!!     :love:   









vive le kistch et le 5eme degré!!!
  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Qui a vraiment déja gouté du jus de serpent????     :mouais: 

J'en ai déja vu... mais jamais osé boire ça!!!!


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

>


c'est lequel le nouveau, le vert ou le gris   

Breizh private joke


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toujours dans la lune :mouais:



Dès que je peux.


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Ah oui, pardon.
> 
> Excuse moi j'examinais de près les résidus de serpent



scorpion peut-être?


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Qui a vraiment déja gouté du jus de serpent????     :mouais:
> 
> J'en ai déja vu... mais jamais osé boire ça!!!!



sous la contrainte tout est possible


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je peux.


t'as raison il y fait bon vivre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> comment va ton amie ? :rose:





elle ira bien mieux quand elle rentrera chez elle
normalment elle sort demain et donc chez elle dans la nuit    


merci


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle ira bien mieux quand elle rentrera chez elle
> normalment elle sort demain et donc chez elle dans la nuit
> 
> 
> merci


tant mieux


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> scorpion peut-être?



Je les trouve jolies ces bouteilles, passés les premiers effrois.
 

Ça vient d'Inde ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Swiss private joke
> 
> (ainsi que pour ceux qui sont déja venu dans mon Bô pays)
> 
> ...




depuis mes 12 ans et une chute spectaculaire dans le bras du moniteur
j'ai plus jamais mis le pieds sur une pente de ski

c'est pas a mon age que je vais retenter l'experience !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle ira bien mieux quand elle rentrera chez elle
> normalment elle sort demain et donc chez elle dans la nuit
> 
> 
> merci



Tu lui passeras un bonjour de MacG  ça va en faire des bises :sick: Remarque comme elles sont virtuelles, tu devrais pouvoir résumer par une bise amicale, une vraie


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je les trouve jolies ces bouteilles, passés les premiers effrois.
> 
> 
> Ça vient d'Inde ?



celles-ci viennent du vietnam


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui passeras un bonjour de MacG  ça va en faire des bises :sick: Remarque comme elles sont virtuelles, tu devrais pouvoir résumer par une bise amicale, une vraie



merci   

cette amie c'est fiston qui l'a deniché
son fiston et le mien allaient dan la meme ecole
et il sont les meilleur copains du monde   

cette nana est epatante, une marocaine avec un coeur en or
une gentilesse jamais vue ...UNE VRAI AMIE  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cette nana est epatante, une marocaine avec un coeur en or
> une gentilesse jamais vue ...UNE VRAI AMIE  :love:  :love:  :love:


embrasse la bien, bien fort et demande lui de m'envoyer des patisseries


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison il y fait bon vivre








 :love:


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :love:


on est pas bien la


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :love:




La prochaine fois que tu traines par là, n'oubiles pas de faire signe, mon fils ne manquera pas de t'apercevoir. Il ne rate jamais la lune, celui-là. :king:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que tu traines par là, n'oubiles pas de faire signe, mon fils ne manquera pas de t'apercevoir. Il ne rate jamais la lune, celui-là. :king:



Je n'y manquerai pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna lunaire  a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y manquerai pas.



Ok  Rien dit


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Un moment, j'ai cru que j'armais le dispositif de dissuasion...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Ma fille la porte sur elle !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un moment, j'ai cru que j'armais le dispositif de dissuasion...



 :rose: Mais c'est qu'il a la gachette facile  :mouais:   Rassure-moi tu n'envisageais pas les armes de destruction massive au moins ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je me demande ce que je peux mettre au lieu
du
"accro a macg" 


bonne nuit !!!!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je me demande ce que je peux mettre au lieu
> du
> "accro a mag"



Présidente Castagnette ? Petit chaperon rouge ?


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Mais c'est qu'il a la gachette facile  :mouais:   Rassure-moi tu n'envisageais pas les armes de destruction massive au moins ?  :mouais:



Ca peut être massif. Mais disons que c'est une arme de genre...


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je me demande ce que je peux mettre au lieu
> du
> "accro a macg"
> 
> ...


 bibi ?


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je me demande ce que je peux mettre au lieu
> du
> "accro a macg"




Gisquette à couettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

je suis pas prete d'aller fair dodo moi ce soir !!!!    

j'ai adopté celui de tibo 

mais toute proposition *decente* seront prise en compte   




bravo poildep , tu a l'oeil


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut être massif. Mais disons que c'est une arme de genre...



Puis-je avoir les trois petits points par MP grand violet lustré et lévitant ?


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je avoir les trois petits points par MP grand violet lustré et lévitant ?



On dit pas violet mais violacé ....


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravo poildep , tu a l'oeil


Ben faut dire que je te vois 29,36 fois par jour !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas violet mais violacé ....



on dis pas *magenta ?*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut dire que je te vois 29,36 fois par jour !





toi pas mieux: 28,37  !!!     :love: 






je dois aller me coucher.......arretez de m'en empecher


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas violet mais violacé ....



Tiens, un nioubie candidat au ban....


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas violet mais violacé ....


 vieux lacet ?


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un nioubie candidat au ban....



Pardon grand violacé ...  oups grand violet


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vieux lacet ?



Grandes oreilles mais il entend mal papa


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vieux lacet ?



Continues, tu tiens la corde...


----------



## Spyro (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je me demande ce que je peux mettre au lieu du "accro a macg"
> 
> bonne nuit !!!!!!!!!


"bonne nuit" ? C'est pas terrible je trouve comme statut... 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> violet


EH OH !
Le dépositaire du violet c'est moi !


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Continues, tu tiens la corde...


 noeud coulant va !    


_là c'est mal barré pour moi _


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> noeud coulant va !
> 
> 
> _là c'est mal barré pour moi _



Qui cherche, trouve..  
T'es prêt? 
Des dernières volontés?


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Qui cherche, trouve..
> T'es prêt?
> Des dernières volontés?


 Dernières ? Mais je n'ai JAMAIS eu de volonté !


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> noeud coulant va !
> 
> 
> _là c'est mal barré pour moi _



Sache, petit nioubie, que contrairement à toi et tes congénères, mon n½ud ne coule pas. Adepte du tao, je laisse plutôt ma sève remonter le long de ma moelle épinière, afin de sublimer l'instant et ne pas éparpiller ma semence sacrée. Pendant que tu t'éparpilles et asperges à tout venant, je me concentre sur la pureté du violet et son pouvoir électro-chimique...


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dernières ? Mais je n'ai JAMAIS eu de volonté !



Volontés au pluriel..


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sache, petit nioubie, que contrairement à toi et tes congénères, mon n½ud ne coule pas. Adepte du tao, je laisse plutôt ma sève remonter le long de ma moelle épinière, afin de sublimer l'instant et ne pas éparpiller ma semence sacrée. Pendant que tu t'éparpilles et asperges à tout venant, je me concentre sur la pureté du violet et son pouvoir électro-chimique...


impressionnant !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "bonne nuit" ? C'est pas terrible je trouve comme statut...
> 
> EH OH !
> Le dépositaire du violet c'est moi !



C'est pour ça que j'ai utilisé le mot violacé


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> impressionnant !



Des spermatozoïdes qui remontent le long de la moëlle épinière ?


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Volontés au pluriel..



Non non je suis pas dans la tête de papa, mais il voulait dire volonté au singulier


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des spermatozoïdes qui remontent le long de la moëlle épinière ?



    :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des spermatozoïdes qui remontent le long de la moëlle épinière ?


 connaisseuse !


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> connaisseuse !



Juste de bons professeurs. de science.


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des spermatozoïdes qui remontent le long de la moëlle épinière ?



Encore une nioube qui, non contente de n'avoir jamais ouvert un Tao, n'a jamais lu Stan Caïman


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sache, petit nioubie, que contrairement à toi et tes congénères, mon n½ud ne coule pas. Adepte du tao, je laisse plutôt ma sève remonter le long de ma moelle épinière, afin de sublimer l'instant et ne pas éparpiller ma semence sacrée. Pendant que tu t'éparpilles et asperges à tout venant, je me concentre sur la pureté du violet et son pouvoir électro-chimique...



Décidément, c'est à croire que la fonction donne à certains le pouvoir d'aspersion sacrée et d'autres espèrent les derniers sacrements


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'ai utilisé le mot violacé


 après reflexion je dirais plutôt "mauve".

non non, pas du tout parce que la consonnance fait penser à "mauvais". Non non.


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Encore une nioube qui, non contente de n'avoir jamais ouvert un Tao, n'a jamais lu Stan Caïman



Trop rapide, Monsieur.
Pour un taoïste, c'est embêtant


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> après reflexion je dirais plutôt "mauve".
> 
> non non, pas du tout parce que la consonnance fait penser à "mauvais". Non non.



Oui mais c'est une couleur qui va moins bien avec turgescent. En revanche violacé .......


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est "pourpre", bande de nioubes !


----------



## Spyro (10 Novembre 2004)

Mouarf c'est pas du violet ça rezba, c'est du rose. Et encore je suis poli.


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est "pourpre", bande de nioubes !



T'as fait un pari avec qui?
Il faut que tu cases nioubie et ses dérivés dans chacun de tes posts ce soir, ou quoi? 

 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf c'est pas du violet ça rezba, c'est du rose. Et encore je suis poli.


 Lui il dit "pourpre". Ha ha !


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait un pari avec qui?
> Il faut que tu cases nioubie et ses dérivés dans chacun de tes posts ce soir, ou quoi?
> 
> :mouais:


 niouba niouba nioubam
nioubae nioubae niouba
nioubae nioubae nioubas
nioubarum nioubis nioubis


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Je sens qu'il y a le violet powaaaaa* qui monte 

Alors, que les choses soient bien claires. C'est violet. Le petit dragon, il est dépositaire de rien du tout. La preuve, il écrit son nom en vert. L'autre aux grandes oreilles, il a intérêt à bien enfoncer sa casquette, sinon, avec le vent, il va s'enrhumer. La bergère, elle va aller garder ses moutons, et la nioubie, elle va s'occuper en demandant à spyro comment il enlève sa pastille.

Sinon, l'eraserhead va se mettre en action, que ça va pas tarder.





*celui qu'on écrit avec le mode "color=purple",


----------



## Spyro (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est "pourpre", bande de nioubes !


MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   
Celle là alors elle est bonne.

Enfin maintenant je comprends pourquoi tu te prends pour un cardinal.   




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le petit dragon, il est dépositaire de rien du tout. La preuve, il écrit son nom en *vert*.


Ah ouaip t'es daltonien. Ça explique tout...   



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> elle va s'occuper en demandant à spyro comment il enlève sa pastille.


C'est en se disant "c'est marrant quand j'ai la pastille le menu recherche est vide - bon ben je renouvelle pas alors ça buggera moins"


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lui il dit "pourpre". Ha ha !



Pourpre comme une pivoine ... Ca va aussi !


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'il y a le violet powaaaaa* qui monte
> 
> Alors, que les choses soient bien claires. C'est violet. Le petit dragon, il est dépositaire de rien du tout. La preuve, il écrit son nom en vert. L'autre aux grandes oreilles, il a intérêt à bien enfoncer sa casquette, sinon, avec le vent, il va s'enrhumer. La bergère, elle va aller garder ses moutons, et la nioubie, elle va s'occuper en demandant à spyro comment il enlève sa pastille.
> 
> ...


 ben justement j'allais me coucher.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, l'eraserhead va se mettre en action, que ça va pas tarder.



T'as la même coupe  de cheveux  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Celle là alors elle est bonne.
> 
> Enfin maintenant je comprends pourquoi tu te prends pour un cardinal.



T'as une sauvegarde de ton avatar ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

Salut bonjour, bonne journée à tous et toutes !!


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salut bonjour, bonne journée à tous et toutes !!



Bonjour bonjour et vive le lila!


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Rah j'en ai marre de loupé tout ce qui se passe ici le soir


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rah j'en ai marre de loupé tout ce qui se passe ici le soir


j'ai p't'être raté un épisode...
mais pourquoi tu peux pas, être là le soir?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai p't'être raté un épisode...
> mais pourquoi tu peux pas, être là le soir?




il n'as pas le net chez lui


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'as pas le net chez lui


 
:affraid: 

Bon, j'imagine que c'est temporaire..  
Et puis on peut certainement vivre déconnecté,
enfin j'sais pas en même temps. Pas sûr.

Oui, oui, je sais il y a un fil là dessus...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

la j'utilise Terminal pour rentrer dans la machine de mon voisin    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Bon, j'imagine que c'est temporaire..
> Et puis on peut certainement vivre déconnecté,
> ...


Voui on peut très bien vivre sans le net, mais quand le soir tombe, tout seul dans mon appart (les soirs ou je sors pas) que y'a rien a la teloche, que t'as fini ton dernier bouquin, que t'as pas bcp de thunes et qu'enfin tu joues en clan de jeu en rezo (donc des rdv hebdomadaires) et ben etre deconnecté depuis 2 semaines ca fait long...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> la j'utilise Terminal pour rentrer dans la machine de mon voisin    :rateau:



Tu as l'habitude ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> la j'utilise Terminal pour rentrer dans la machine de mon voisin    :rateau:


moi je cherche un plug in de Terminal pour entrer dans le lit de ma voisine...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'habitude ?


 non, je viens juste de decouvrir, ca fait partie de ma formation, une chose est sure, ca m'amuse deja de lancer des applications a distance    :rateau:


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et ben etre deconnecté depuis 2 semaines ca fait long...


Je sais.
Je compatis.


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui on peut très bien vivre sans le net, mais quand le soir tombe, tout seul dans mon appart (les soirs ou je sors pas) que y'a rien a la teloche, que t'as fini ton dernier bouquin, que t'as pas bcp de thunes et qu'enfin tu joues en clan de jeu en rezo (donc des rdv hebdomadaires) et ben etre deconnecté depuis 2 semaines ca fait long...



ben oui c pas top ça ...  Mais bon comme ça on peut faire une cure de je sais pas quoi.
Allez courage  ça va revenir. :love: BAss


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je sais.
> Je compatis.


 je suis dans un cas similaire aussi: je ne me connecte plus que du travail etant donne que je squatte chez une amie a Liege pour le moment...  [snif] fini le flood :rateau: [/snif]


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

....je vous lis et m'imagine pleins de trucs sur votre vie, votre physique, vos pensées, vos émotions.....

Et il n'y a aucune invitation derrière cela !   






Non mais.


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> [snif] fini le flood :rateau: [/snif]




c'est déjà une bonne résolution  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ....je vous lis et m'imagine pleins de trucs sur votre vie, votre physique, vos pensées,



Vos actions aussi mais... :mouais: A pas peur, a pas peur :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ....je vous lis et m'imagine pleins de trucs sur votre vie, votre physique, vos pensées, vos émotions.....
> 
> 
> Non mais.






alors , je suis comment?        :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vos actions aussi mais... :mouais: A pas peur, a pas peur :affraid:


 du tout, du tout :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors , je suis comment?        :love:



Brune, les cheveux mi-longs et vénérant le gratin dauphinois  Oups, c'est vrai toi ce sont les lasagnes et les cheveux orange  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà une bonne résolution  :rateau:


 vraiment pas    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> vraiment pas    :rateau:




déjà en manque ?   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> déjà en manque ?   :rateau:


 je passais le plus clair de mon temps a poster a gauche a droite (je fais partie de plusieurs forums) klair que ca manque


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je passais le plus clair de mon temps a poster a gauche a droite (je fais partie de plusieurs forums) klair que ca manque




courage  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors , je suis comment?        :love:




Belle et intelligente, comme *TOUTES* les femmes, et mal entourée....


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que c'est ça qui va arranger le truc avec ta femme ? Dis donc c'est un collègue charmant ou une gollège charmante ? ça fait pas un peu le mec qui veut noyer le poisson ?  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



c'est UNE collègue charmante. :love: 
Pour les reste, le mystère plane toujours... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Belle et intelligente, comme *TOUTES* les femmes, et mal entourée....



Juste en passant, je vous dirais que vous êtes un vil flagorneur  Mais que cela ne vous mènera nulle part ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Juste en passant, je vous dirais que vous êtes un vil flagorneur  Mais que cela ne vous mènera nulle part ?




fais gaffe le passant !!!!  

si tibo commence ate  vouvoyer sa ne promet rien de bon


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

J'avais pris le vouvoiement pour une marque de respect et d'assentiement.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pris le vouvoiement pour une marque de respect et d'assentiement.





olà ....ça me regarde pas !!  

va voir plutot avec tibo !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> olà ....ça me regarde pas !!
> 
> va voir plutot avec tibo !!!



Encore un coup de l'intelligence artificielle ça  :mouais: 


Sinon juste en passant c'est rare un tigre blanc donc j'utilise des griffes à blancs   



			
				Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pris le vouvoiement pour une marque de respect et d'assentiement.



PS: méthode de séduction volume 1 chapitre 2 après le compliment, titiller la corde sensible en jouant le poor boy malheureux. Déjà vu mais extrêmement efficace  Toutefois celles qui tombent dans ce piège sont ensuite, vue leur âme de Saint Bernard, extrêmement difficiles à décrocher :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un coup de l'intelligence artificielle ça  :mouais:




t'as deja vu une blonde avec une intelligence naturelle?    :rose:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais être sympa et *citer l'auteur*, quand même !



Hors de question, je tiens à garder la peau sur les os :mouais: Soit la chasse est ouverte, mais je tiens à mon intégrité physique et je prèfère qu'on continue à me louper :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as deja vu une blonde avec une intelligence naturelle?    :rose:    :love:



Ça dépend, je suppose qu'en cherchant bien dans des endroits reculés ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

là moi là maintenant, je me demande où je vais pouvoir poster ...  :hein: 

C'est pas bien de faire de la discrimination à l'entrée des posts !  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Boarf l'en faut bien un peu de crimination, apres Dix ou moins je sais pas trop


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

lorna, je suis sur que l'amok rit : contribue où tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> lorna, je suis sur que l'amok rit : contribue où tu veux



je ne parlais pas forcément que de ça !  ( et je plaisantais surtout) 

Mais entre l'espace fumeur (  je respecte les fumeurs, les fumeurs sont mes amis !  ), il reste (presque) que des tradadas sentant (trop) le mâle (et ses particularités) ...   

Mais bon ça tombe bien, finallement, comme ça aujourdh'ui je vous fout la paix avec mes conneries !  :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon ça tombe bien, finallement, comme ça aujourdh'ui je vous fout la paix avec mes conneries !  :love:



Allez moi aussi je vous fout la paix avec mes conneries !  

Fin d'après midi sport and C° :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez moi aussi je vous fout la paix avec mes conneries !
> 
> Fin d'après midi sport and C° :love:


tu fais quoi comme sport ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je ne parlais pas forcément que de ça !  ( et je plaisantais surtout)
> 
> Mais entre l'espace fumeur (  je respecte les fumeurs, les fumeurs sont mes amis !  ), il reste (presque) que des tradadas sentant (trop) le mâle (et ses particularités) ...
> 
> Mais bon ça tombe bien, finallement, comme ça aujourdh'ui je vous fout la paix avec mes conneries !  :love:


ben lorna  reviens : tu fais toujours du bien là où ça fait mâle :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi comme sport ?



plein    Rugby, danse, gym, aviron, équitation  et plongée sous marine 

Au choix  dans cette liste ya ceux que je pratique


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> plein    Rugby, danse, gym, aviron, équitation  et plongée sous marine
> 
> Au choix  dans cette liste ya ceux que je pratique



Plus jeune je connaissais une Marine très charmante


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

là j'essaye d' envahir  le maximum d'ecran de macgéens dans l'espoir un peu vain de recolter les coudbouls que je ne suis pas allé chercher ces derniers jours


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Plus jeune je connaissais une Marine très charmante


je connais personnellement une Marine charmante et plongeuse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

lorna, regarde


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lorna, regarde



superbe cet apsirateur


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là j'essaye d' envahir  le maximum d'ecran de macgéens dans l'espoir un peu vain de recolter les coudbouls que je ne suis pas allé chercher ces derniers jours


 là, je me cites car je deteste etre en bas de page


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je connais personnellement une Marine charmante et plongeuse



En fait j'ai été interrompu et non coitus interruptus: je connaissais une Marine mais elle n'a jamais voulu que l'on cherche son point G ensemble. Depuis je m'abstiens de toute pratique de la plongée sous marine


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> plongée sous marine



t'aimes pas les raies manta?


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai été interrompu et non coitus interruptus: je connaissais une Marine mais elle n'a jamais voulu que l'on cherche son point G ensemble. Depuis je m'abstiens de toute pratique de la plongée sous marine




ça se pratique pas n'importe comment non plus, faut être équipé  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai été interrompu et non coitus interruptus: je connaissais une Marine mais elle n'a jamais voulu que l'on cherche son point G ensemble. Depuis je m'abstiens de toute pratique de la plongée sous marine


j'avais pas compris :rateau:


----------



## goonie (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lorna, regarde


Lorna n'approche pas de l'aquarium de Grug


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, je suppose qu'en cherchant bien dans des endroits reculés ...



En voila une idée qu'elle est bonne, aller chercher des choses dans les endroits recuiés d'une blonde... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

encore un pour la route,


attention la lorna est vraiment furax !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

Salut bonjour !! vous vous amusez bien ?

Je rentre du job...pfff.... c'est épuisant les cons...

A plus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salut bonjour !! vous vous amusez bien ?
> 
> Je rentre du job...pfff.... c'est épuisant les cons...
> 
> A plus




.........on fait ce que on peut !!!!


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .........on fait ce que on peut !!!!



c'est déjà beaucoup


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .........on fait ce que on peut !!!!



Avec ce que l'on a ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

je ne peux plus faire les smileys avec un click, et vous?


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: je ne fais jamais de smily avec un clic  mais avec dix doigts


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux plus faire les smileys avec un click, et vous?


 
Nous on est consternés.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .........on fait ce que on peut !!!!


Ceci explique celà..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: je ne fais jamais de smily avec un clic  mais avec dix doigts




que veut tu, moi j'ai pas cette  supreme  intelligence !!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux plus faire les smileys avec un click, et vous?



idem pour moi...

Pas gentil les chti gars de pas répondre à la question de robertav


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

nickel chez moi, achetez-vous des doigts  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi...
> 
> Pas gentil les chti gars de pas répondre à la question de robertav


Mais qui parle d'être gentil ??


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nickel chez moi, achetez-vous des doigts  :mouais:  :mouais:



je vais taper sur les tiens tout neufs..... :rateau: 

Maintenant çA remarche...mais ça na pas fonctionné pendant quelques minutes...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

Ben la je commence a préparer mon sac pour aller voir ma maman.
















 PS: ma maman elle habite là


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben la je commence a préparer mon sac pour aller voir ma maman.
> 
> PS: ma maman elle habite là





bon voyage et bisoux a maman      :love:  :love:  :love:




ps: n'ammene pas trop de chemises sales a ta maman


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> .... pour aller voir ma maman....




On va téter sa goutte ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben la je commence a préparer mon sac pour aller voir ma maman.
> 
> PS: ma maman elle habite là


tu as une maman toi ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On va téter sa goutte ?


 Ouais...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...


hop un p'tit verre pour moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

depuis cet aprem j'arrete pas de ramer , le disque coloré je le vois trop souvent
et en plus safari arretait pas de quitter

j'ai fait une reparation/verification , qui peut me dire si tout est ok? merci 

Vérifier les autorisations pour ?Macintosh HD?
Determining correct file permissions.
We are using special permissions for the file or directory ./System/Library/Filesystems/cd9660.fs/cd9660.util.  New permissions are 33261
The privileges have been verified or repaired on the selected volume

Vérification des autorisations terminée



Réparation des autorisations pour ?Macintosh HD?
Determining correct file permissions.
We are using special permissions for the file or directory ./System/Library/Filesystems/cd9660.fs/cd9660.util.  New permissions are 33261
The privileges have been verified or repaired on the selected volume

Réparation des autorisations terminée


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...





   


Mais moi je serai plus :


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

S'il a réussi à réparer, tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> S'il a réussi à réparer, tout va bien





bon......

mias commment savoir s'il fallait reparer et s'il a reparé?


d'habitude  , vu que je comprend rien, je fais la verification et puis la reparation .....

pour le moment safari ne quitte plus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

là j'ai reçu mon nuancier Pantone Solid Coated et je suis trop content : belle boite en carton, mais je n'ai pas la boite en plastique qui le protège comme ça se faisait à une époque (je vous parle d'un temps...). Ca s'achète ça ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Moi en ce moment je suis sur le point de faire peter la ram de mon emac en montant une video sur iMovie pour mes TPE ( terminale powa  ) tout en écoutant de la musique, en téléchargeant, en surfant un chtit peu sur le net et en essayant de gérer 8 converses MSN... mon ordi va finir par se mettre en greve


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment je suis sur le point de faire peter la ram de mon emac en montant une video sur iMovie pour mes TPE ( terminale powa  ) tout en écoutant de la musique, en téléchargeant, en surfant un chtit peu sur le net et en essayant de gérer 8 converses MSN... mon ordi va finir par se mettre en greve




wwauhhhh !! attention les filles, superman est arrivé !!!!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

ah pis je sors le champagne pour feter mon 100 e post sur macgé, tous les pretextes sont bons


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

eeuuuhhh superman, ou pas, enfin mon ordi est courageux ouais, vive le mac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

t'es pas obligé de flooder non plus


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas obligé de flooder non plus



 toi non plus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> toi non plus






viens elene, on va sortir des vieux threads au fond du forum      :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viens elene, on va sortir des vieux threads au fond du forum      :love:



Robertav  Bonne idée je cherche les trucs les plus anciens     et je te fais signe :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Robertav  Bonne idée je cherche les trucs les plus anciens     et je te fais signe :love:




oki !!!!!  


moi je vais chercher le "rayon cuisine/bouffe"
je ne pense pas qu'il doit etre si loins !!!


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki !!!!!
> 
> 
> moi je vais chercher le "rayon cuisine/bouffe"
> je ne pense pas qu'il doit etre si loins !!!




Il y avait un petit tradada exprès pour des recettes...avec plein de bonnes choses à faire  

  ça tombe bien je reçois du beau monde très biento^t^^


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Si tu t'y mets seulement maintenant, tu vas diner _à l'heure espagnole H.E.+3_ !



 L'heure español ça me connait   

C'est pour la semaine prochaine. J'ai le temps


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> I
> ça tombe bien je reçois du beau monde très biento^t^^




 tu comptes les empoisoner comment?      :love:


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu comptes les empoisoner comment?      :love:


  coucou... la je mange encore des cochonneries :rose: 

P.S. : comment va ton amie Robertav ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Novembre 2004)

coucou les filles 



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ah pis je sors le champagne pour feter mon 100 e post sur macgé, tous les pretextes sont bons


   félicitations. ça vaut bien un coup de boule ça  



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas obligé de flooder non plus


  que veux-tu les anciens donnent le (mauvais ?  ) exemple   :casse: 

 bon je retourne à mon thé et mes speculoos


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant, j'ai la dalle


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> coucou... la je mange encore des cochonneries :rose:
> 
> P.S. : comment va ton amie Robertav ?







t'as pas d'autre conchonnerie a manger?

tu veut avoir la taille XXXL pour mieux jouer a noel au pere noel ?  



elle ne rentre pas ce soir , elle est trop fatigué , elle prefere rentrer demain


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


arête de tirer la langue c'est trop sexe


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arête de tirer la langue c'est trop sexe


  SM


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'ai la dalle



un bn et un scotch pour le garçon


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> SM


c'est pas le thread des coups de boules ici   


ah j'ai enfin qql minutes pour poster  :love:


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

au moment précis ou je tapote ces quelques mots sur mon clavier, j'attends que Supermoquette me donne 10 points


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

la maintenant.... je suis avec Webo et Pitchoune....  et on bidouillllllllle sur MacG


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant.... je suis avec Webo et Pitchoune....  et on bidouillllllllle sur MacG


et bien faite moi une série de coup de boules groupé...  

ça ferait une petite quinzaine de points ça, très bien   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bidouillllllllle sur MacG


mackie ?


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

vous êtez des rigolo...     

Webo est parti... alors pas de coud'boule en série... en plus moi je peu plus bouler   

et je me rapel pas que tu l'ai fait pour moi semac....   

 

Ps: des bidouillllllles à la Mackie... jamais......


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

La maintenant

je me pose plein de questions.... j'ai plein de jeux qui marche sous OS9.... et je les ai mis à la poubelle...... et Pitchoune me dit que c'est très pas bien de jeter alors je me demande si ça intéresse qqn dans le coin????????


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant
> 
> je me pose plein de questions.... j'ai plein de jeux qui marche sous OS9.... et je les ai mis à la poubelle...... et Pitchoune me dit que c'est très pas bien de jeter alors je me demande si ça intéresse qqn dans le coin????????



Parle mon fils


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

ben j'ai dit....

j'ai des jeux et Pitchoune me dit de pas les jeter... j

j'en fait quoi???  

Y'a un musée sur MacG???


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Novembre 2004)

Moi, là, je me demande si je vais lire toutes les nombreuses pages que vous avez écrit ces derniers jours :mouais: 

Je pense que non. Si je dois savoir quelque chose d'important, faites le moi savoir!  

Bonne soirée!


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment, j'arrive pas à décider quel film je vais aller voir au ciné ce soir...


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> les nombreuses pages que vous avez écrit ces prochains jours :mouais:



   :mouais:    :hein:    :rateau: 

"derniers" tu voulais dire?    :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, ben je suis un peu fatiguée, faut pas m'en vouloir!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant
> 
> je me pose plein de questions.... j'ai plein de jeux qui marche sous OS9.... et je les ai mis à la poubelle...... et Pitchoune me dit que c'est très pas bien de jeter alors je me demande si ça intéresse qqn dans le coin????????




tu va pas rigoler?

alors je me lance: tetris


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas tetris...

mais:

SimCity 3000
Sabrina la sorcière
Addibou
Monkey Island
Encyclopédie Larousse
Tomb rider
....

voilà


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tetris...
> 
> mais:
> 
> ...





Encyclopédie Larousse ...t'appelle cela un jeux?      

plutot ronflant non comme jeux, tu trouve pas?  

je comprends pourquoi il part a la poubelle !!!     





merci mais le seul jeux a lequel je veux bien accepter de jouer pendant des heures c'est seulement le tetrix  


merci :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Encyclopédie Larousse ...t'appelle cela un jeux?
> 
> plutot ronflant non comme jeux, tu trouve pas?
> 
> je comprends pourquoi il part a la poubelle !!!




Si les gens jouaient un peu plus à l'Encylopédie Larousse je serais moins pessimiste quand à l'avenir de la planète.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si les gens jouaient un peu plus à l'Encylopédie Larousse je serais moins pessimiste quand à l'avenir de la planète.



Pareil que poildep : moins de la rousse, plus de Larousse.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que poildep : moins de la rousse, plus de Larousse.


Niark  Heu... tu ne veux vraiment pas venir à l'AES de Liège?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

Un massage d'une heure et je vais me coucher.
Bonne nuit! :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que poildep : moins de la rousse, plus de Larousse.



Et un Robert qu'on tient vaut mieux que deux qu'on aura (ou pas...)


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et un Robert qu'on tient vaut mieux que deux qu'on aura (ou pas...)



j'Hachette


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et un Robert qu'on tient vaut mieux que deux qu'on aura (ou pas...)


 Incontestablement.  D'autant plus que le Robert qu'on tient déjà se trouve bien souvent* à proximité d'un deuxième Robert. 

_* ben oui, y'a des exceptions._


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> j'Hachette


 Nathan pas une seconde !


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le thread des coups de boules ici
> 
> 
> ah j'ai enfin qql minutes pour poster  :love:


 Ouais mais du moment qu'on est tjs dans le bar...


----------



## squarepusher (11 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de me faire une tendinite et je rigole devant les boites de médicament qu'on m'a prescrit !
Ces medoc contiennent des opiacés et ils dissent qu'avec une utilisation prolongée on peut devenir dependant !
:love:


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

je digèèèèèèère moi madame...


----------



## Lio70 (11 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ces medoc contiennent des opiacés et ils dissent qu'avec une utilisation prolongée on peut devenir dependant ! :love:


Cool! 

Je suis toujours au lit, jour férié oblige. Avec l'iBook et une tasse de thé.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> Je suis toujours au lit, jour férié oblige. Avec l'iBook et une tasse de thé.


 Pourri va!  pendant ce temps-la moi je suis sensee travailler (pas ferier pour moi vandag  )

enfin, je me console la    :love:


----------



## Lio70 (11 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourri va!  pendant ce temps-la moi je suis sensee travailler (pas ferier pour moi vandag  )
> 
> enfin, je me console la    :love:


Oui, on voit que tu bosses beaucoup  Je crois que tu as un appel sur la 2. Balaye la fumée du pétard avec ton bras, là, tu vois le voyant rouge, maintenant?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on voit que tu bosses beaucoup  Je crois que tu as un appel sur la 2. Balaye la fumée du pétard avec ton bras, là, tu vois le voyant rouge, maintenant?


 nan mais ca bosse sec, keske tu crois :rateau: *joke*

le probleme c'est que le training est a deux vitesses: y a les gens qui s'en sortent bien et ceux qui sont largues, ca fait qu'on a du temps libre en attendant les autres, ca laisse une marge pour flooder et autres activites   :rateau:


----------



## iTof (11 Novembre 2004)

là, regarde Némo avec les petits :love: entre 2/3 coups de balais quand même :mouais: et dans 15 minutes tout le monde dehors avec les chiens !


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

Là je me marre en lisant la série de Poildep, Rezba et... de la page d'avant      

et sinon... je me remet gentillment de ma grippe...

Et oui Macounette..... j'ai du croiser dudu de trop près.... lol    :rose:    :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> et autres activites   :rateau:



qu'entend tu par la ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'entend tu par la ?


 Nana Yabuziness :rateau:    

*joke*


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourri va!  pendant ce temps-la moi je suis sensee travailler (pas ferier pour moi vandag  )
> 
> enfin, je me console la    :love:


Pour toi c'est toutlesjours férié non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

Vraiment pas mon pauvre :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2004)

Meuh oui, meuh oui...


Je n'en doute pas.


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment pas mon pauvre :rateau:



ça ce saurait, elle flooderait toute la journée


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

Coooool

la maintenant... ça remarche!!!!!    :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui...
> 
> 
> Je n'en doute pas.



et tu a survécu a cette journée ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

journée de merde.  
Vais me vautrer devant la télé, histoire de m'achever.
Vivement l'AES de demain


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2004)

là je prépare la bonne mangaille...et ensuite je ratrape ma journée sans forum


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

la j'ai terminé la dictée de 100 mots de fiston
demain il a un control

je suis epuisé et fiston ne sait touj pas 6 mots.......je renonce    :rose:


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

Là ménan je cherche un appart à Lille et comme je m'y prends vraiment pas à l'avance (mais c'est pas ma faute !!) eh bien c'est pas gagné.


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

bon courage  je préfère ne pas avoir à) faire ce genre du truc :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

et maintenant on prepare le diner.....


poulet a la creme ça vous dit ?      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

ben là je me log pourquoi ?


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

Je zieute le thread sur le crayon+scan... et j'ai bien envi de balancer un de mes dessins...


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant on prepare le diner.....
> poulet a la creme ça vous dit ?      :love:



Argh!!!! Tcheu!!! Chuis partant!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> poulet a la creme ça vous dit ?      :love:


tu l'as pr^té a qui le poulet avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as pr^té a qui le poulet avant ?


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as pr^té a qui le poulet avant ?


l'important c'est de savoir à quoi il est fouré :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Argh!!!! Tcheu!!! Chuis partant!




frites ou salade verte ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> l'important c'est de savoir à quoi il est fouré :mouais:


justement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> l'important c'est de savoir à quoi il est fouré :mouais:




c'est un poulet , pas une pintade !!!


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un poulet , pas une pintade !!!


ne me sous estime pas


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> frites ou salade verte ?



Frites ET salade!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   
Merchiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Frites ET salade!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> Merchiiiiiiiiiiii!




je vois..........


jamais un  repas sans salade


----------



## goonie (11 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de mater le site de Phootek


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

je constate qu'il ont oublies la sauce BBQ avec les nuggets et ça c'est vraiment abusé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mater le site de Phootek


 C'est vrai qu'il est bien son site!


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois..........
> jamais un  repas sans salade



Ben, en fait, je cours pas après la salade... si j'en demande c'est pour avoir beaucoup plus de poulet à la crème...  heuu... hehehe!   :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

Merci Goonie et Ed!    ça fait plaisir!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ben, en fait, je cours pas après la salade... si j'en demande c'est pour avoir beaucoup plus de poulet à la crème...  heuu... hehehe!   :love:




on fait un deal?

une cuisse de poulet contre un dessin de ton site pour en faire un fond d'ecran    :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

ça marche! Et un dessin pour m'dame Robertav!   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on fait un deal?
> 
> une cuisse de poulet contre un dessin de ton site pour en faire un fond d'ecran    :love:


tu nettoie le scanner après ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu nettoie le scanner après ?





tu as encore  pas compris que le menage ce n'est pas moi
qui le fait?    


je ne sais pas si je dois lui laisser toucher au scanner a ma gentille fée


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> ça marche! Et un dessin pour m'dame Robertav!   :love:





je vais choisir et je passe commande


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as encore  pas compris que le menage ce n'est pas moi
> qui le fait?
> 
> 
> je ne sais pas si je dois lui laisser toucher au scanner a ma gentille fée


vaut mieux que tu t'en occupe après le poulet a la crème


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais choisir et je passe commande



"Mais faisez faisez mêdêêême..."


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> "Mais faisez faisez mêdêêême..."





je suis curieuse....normal suis une fifille.......et
suis allée voir les photos...et......


jolie fifille , felicitation aux parents  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

Je transmettrai le message à qui de droit!


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

la je regarde "sur la route de Madison" déjà vu, mais très beau film


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je regarde Envoyé Special. 

C'est marrant, premier sujet sur les études d'infirmiers, 
deuxième sujet sur ClearStream Luxembourg...

En 1° c'est mon métier, 
en 2° c'est ce qui explique que l'on gagne mieux sa vie au Luxembourg. 

Je travail donc pour les mafias.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je travail donc pour les mafias.


Je te félicite! Moi c'est un peu pareil: 1°dans l'informatique, et 2° pour l'instant appliquée à la recherche pharmaceutique.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je te félicite! Moi c'est un peu pareil: 1°dans l'informatique, et 2° pour l'instant appliquée à la recherche pharmaceutique.



Ben c du joli tout ça... je vous  félicite les enfants!!!   

   

allez--- hop et au lit :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

moi, là maintenant, par gourmandise, je vais me faire un p'tit bol de soupaupistou. :love:


----------



## touba (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi, là maintenant, par gourmandise, je vais me faire un p'tit bol de soupaupistou. :love:


'tain ça fracasse la soupe au pistou !!!!!! 
t'habites où ?  :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ça fracasse la soupe au pistou !!!!!!
> t'habites où ?  :love:


 près de chez anntraxh. :love:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> près de chez anntraxh. :love:


ouais ben j'ai compris... tu veux le fracasser tout seul ton bol de soupe...

bah merci... :mouais:

bah oui...


----------



## steinway (12 Novembre 2004)

la je redemmare mon mac et je retourne sur macge


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben j'ai compris... tu veux le fracasser tout seul ton bol de soupe...
> 
> bah merci... :mouais:
> 
> bah oui...


 bah tant pis !


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la je redemmare mon mac et je retourne sur macge


ok d'accord on t'attend...


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bah tant pis !


je l'aurai un jour... je l'aurai !


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2004)

Là je dors pas.  Alors je floode :love:


----------



## Franswa (12 Novembre 2004)

là, je vais aller mangeailler !!!


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Là j'essaye de faire une soupe aux oignons pour la première fois et sans recette...  :mouais:  :hein:   

ben je crois que je me suis planté  :rose: 

Bon appetit! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là j'essaye de faire une soupe aux oignons pour la première fois et sans recette...  :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> ben je crois que je me suis planté  :rose:
> 
> Bon appetit! :love:





tu veux une recette simple de soupe italienne?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là j'essaye de faire une soupe aux oignons pour la première fois et sans recette...  :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> ben je crois que je me suis planté  :rose:
> 
> Bon appetit! :love:


Pauvre pitchoune


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

là je suis en cours mais au lieu de bosser my engliche bicoze j'ai un contole de 15h à 16h je floude sur les forums  
bon ben pour ceux que ça intérèsse (y'en a ?  ) je vous dirais si je me suis embourbé ou si j'ai réussi vers 16h 30 on va dire, le temps de revenir chez moi en bus (pourri d'ailleurs)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

le café est en cours.....veuillez prendre un tiket a la caisse et une tasse


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le café est en cour.....veuillez prendre un tiket a la caisse et une tasse


moi je bois que du café touba... à cause de la vendeuse !  






ps : le café touba (je n'invente rien) c'est très bon...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

ah, je commence à dormir mais il vaudrait mieux que je wake up bifore maye engliche controle
les pc du lycée c vraiment moins bien que les Mac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> moi je bois que du café touba... à cause de la vendeuse !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tampi !!!   


moi je n'ai que du lavazza , maman a une amie qui tiens un bar.....
beaucoup plus parfumé que celui que on achete en magasin  :love:  :love: 



ps: perso je ne bois que du nescafé


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: perso je ne bois que du nescafé


 :affraid:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

ben moi je bois du nespresso


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:




oui c'est :affraid: mais je ne pourrait etre bien calme avec mes 20 tasses journaliere de vrai  café , 
ni ne pas echapper a l'obesité si je n'utiliserai des sucrette au lieu du vrai sucre


----------



## pixelemon (12 Novembre 2004)

je viens de glisser ma carte wifi dans ma freebox, je viens de rebooter, et là je surfe dans le salon à 20m de ma freebox, yaaa ! premier thread en wifi 

(content le gârs..)


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

ben moi je suis au lycée et ya des cables partout et c'est pourri
je crois que je viens de prendre la souris de mon voisin
ah non
c'est juste que c'est une souris optique et que la lentille est trop sale !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

bon ben quand il faut y aller...
l'appel de la prof d'ingliche nulachier commence
pffff


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Je me demande qui va succèder à la Présidente Castagnette


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Nesmachin !!! erf !... Je dirais même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





        :rateau: 

Le seul café pour moi c'est San Marco... :love:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> bon ben quand il faut y aller...
> l'appel de la prof d'ingliche nulachier commence
> pffff


salut mon grand...
c'est gentil de nous raconter ta journée mais en même temps t'es pas obligé de nous tenir au courant minute par minute de ce que tu fais... hein ?
mais tu fais comme tu l'sens :mouais:

ou bien ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> salut mon grand...
> c'est gentil de nous raconter ta journée mais en même temps t'es pas obligé de nous tenir au courant minute par minute de ce que tu fais... hein ?
> mais tu fais comme tu l'sens :mouais:
> 
> ou bien ?



Ceci dit, ses post ne sont pas plus "inintéressants" que de nombreux autres...      
ou bien ?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une recette simple de soupe italienne?



cool... mais je viens de recevoir un livre de recette italiennes... et par nature... je cuisine tjs à l'italienne....


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre pitchoune




ben voyons.... :hein: 

Elle a pas trop a se plaindre ma Pitchoune je crois.... 

je fait 98% des repas.... et là... ça fait bien longtemps que je m'était pas loupé... et en plus j'ai mangé tout seul...   

(elle l'a échapé belle)

tu lui posera la question en privé pour savoir si c bon....


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, ses post ne sont pas plus "inintéressants" que de nombreux autres...
> ou bien ?


tout à fait !

grrrrr.... :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


Je dirais même mieux : :affraid::affraid:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Je bosse...si si ça m'arrive :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait !
> 
> grrrrr.... :love:



cher touba, tu n'es nullement concerné par mes propos, surtout après avoir lu ça  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même mieux : :affraid::affraid:



Ce serait même pire si c'était de la tisane en granulés :sick: :rateau:


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2004)

Je boirais bien un Blue Moutain onctueux....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ben voyons.... :hein:
> 
> Elle a pas trop a se plaindre ma Pitchoune je crois....
> 
> je fait 98% des repas....





si un jour elle te quitte fais moi signe....
mais seulement si tu continue la cuisine  !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait même pire si c'était de la tisane en granulés :sick: :rateau:



ha ben tiens... un félin noir et des granulés... association d'idées qui me rappelle que j'ai oublié de purger le chat...     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je boirais bien un Blue Moutain onctueux....





a 14h40 ?     

un café et rien de plsu !!! non mais......    :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ha ben tiens... un félin noir et des granulés... association d'idées qui me rappelle que j'ai oublié de purger le chat...     :rateau:



tu nous fais un debriefing après la purge?


----------



## iTof (12 Novembre 2004)

j'ai toujours la vidéo du chat et de la Ford Ka...  ki n'en veut....   

(je viens de réaliser que The Big est de retour


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours la vidéo du chat et de la Ford Ka...  ki n'en veut....
> 
> (je viens de réaliser que The Big est de retour








moi , merci  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours la vidéo du chat et de la Ford Ka...  ki n'en veut....
> 
> (je viens de réaliser que The Big est de retour



nous ne sommes pas des pigeons

je vais en acheter une pour liquider la bestiole


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

qui a vu en vrai la street ka ? (desolé pour l'orthographe ) 
elle est vraiment jolie?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ha ben tiens... un félin noir et des granulés... association d'idées qui me rappelle que j'ai oublié de purger le chat...     :rateau:



:mouais: Je suis contre les expériences sur les animaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> nous ne sommes pas des pigeons
> 
> je vais en acheter une pour liquider la bestiole



Pourquoi la fourche ne suffit pas ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu nous fais un debriefing après la purge?



C'est pas gagné, il est passé en mode "antipurge" !!!...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Je suis contre les expériences sur les animaux




mais tu aime bien faire de la peinture et ....la pub 





au fait, la blanche est t'elle vraiment efficaces contre le jaunissement de la clope ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je boirais bien un Blue Moutain onctueux....



Cappucino pour moi... onctueux aussi.


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si un jour elle te quitte fais moi signe....
> mais seulement si tu continue la cuisine  !!!



D'autes intéresséEs ???!!?? 

    :love:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cappucino pour moi... onctueux aussi.






2 , un pour moi avec un morceau de choco noir  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> cher touba, tu n'es nullement concerné par mes propos, surtout après avoir lu ça :love:


bon bah alors je prépare la suite...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> au fait, la blanche est t'elle vraiment efficaces contre le jaunissement de la clope ?



son efficacité pour ça n'est pas prouvée...


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 2 , un pour moi avec un morceau de choco noir  :love:  :love:  :love:



Beaucoup de bonnes idée sur ce forum...  moi aussi café avec choco alors


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> son efficacité pour ça n'est pas prouvée...





je parlais peinture patate....opss cocombre!!!!   

bah, comme tu veux, moi je reste au café ou capuccino
c'est plus dans le coup du moment        :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> son efficacité pour ça n'est pas prouvée...



En tout cas elle semble parfaite comme anti-cernes  Quoique peut-être un tantinet trop efficace visiblement     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de bonnes idée sur ce forum...  moi aussi café avec choco alors




je vois que a midi tu t'es pas contenté de contrex !!!    


je disais un capuccino avec une tablette choco noir


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que a midi tu t'es pas contenté de contrex !!!
> je disais un capuccino avec une tablette choco noir



Il faut au moins ça pour soigner notre état "posts traumatiques".


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je disais un capuccino avec une tablette choco noir


la tablette de choco noir c'est pour compenser avec les sucrettes...   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la fourche ne suffit pas ?



je réserve cet instrument pour les félins de grande envergure pourvu de coussinets plus fournis 

le toit ouvrant permet de plaider l'accident de bonne foi 

la peau sera moins abîmée et réutilisable


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> la tablette de choco noir c'est pour compenser avec les sucrettes...   :love:






on recapitule....    

a la maison c'est sucrette, dehors vrai sucre et pour le choco pas de prob
j'en mange que rarement !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

Aaaaaaaarggghhhhhhhh! je rêve de chocolat et j'en ai pas acheté avant de rentrer au bureau.
je meurs... :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la peau sera moins abîmée et réutilisable




chaussure? sac? ceinture?

on peut passer commande?


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on recapitule....
> 
> a la maison c'est sucrette, dehors vrai sucre et pour le choco pas de prob
> j'en mange que rarement !!



jamais pendant les repas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a la maison c'est sucrette, dehors vrai sucre



il y a une raison ?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaarggghhhhhhhh! je rêve de chocolat et j'en ai pas acheté avant de rentrer au bureau.
> je meurs... :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:



pleure pas... prends un bout du mien.... K'do


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaarggghhhhhhhh! je rêve de chocolat et j'en ai pas acheté avant de rentrer au bureau.
> je meurs... :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:







ta collegue fait le we prolongé?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Moi qui ai arrêté de fumer (ya 2 semaines) et qui fait attention à mon poids.... ben vous venez de me faire craquer!!!!!!!!   

pour une petite branche de chocolat.....  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il y a une raison ?





oui !!!

20 café environ a 2 tablette de sucre a chaque tasses ,
 bonjour le probleme de pois et de santé


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui ai arrêté de fumer (ya 2 semaines) et qui fait attention à mon poids.... ben vous venez de me faire craquer!!!!!!!!
> 
> pour une petite branche de chocolat.....  :rose:



bonjour le pretexte


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je réserve cet instrument pour les félins de grande envergure pourvu de coussinets plus fournis



:affraid: J'entends d'ici hurler et trembloter des coussinets fournis :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bonjour le pretexte



bon...  

d'accord... :mouais: 

j'en avais envie de cette branche de choc.... j'admet...  :rose:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bon...
> 
> d'accord... :mouais:
> 
> j'en avais envie de cette branche de choc.... j'admet...  :rose:



pas une raison pour finir la plaque non plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

moi je reprend un café


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas une raison pour finir la plaque non plus


branche de chocolat...
plaque de chocolat...

vous êtes d'où vous ?   :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> branche de chocolat...
> plaque de chocolat...
> 
> vous êtes d'où vous ?   :love:



ba quoi, à lyon on dit quenelle en chocolat, ou petit jésus en chocolat, c'est ça???


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je reprend un café



et moi je viens de m'en faire un ... mais le mien... je suis sur que y ressemble à celui de personne...!!!  

parce que comme je disais à Robertav il y a de ça qqlq minutes... (1h)    ben je fais un peu tout à l'italien et j'adore les capuccino mais c chiant à faire.... alors dans mon café... je mais un peu de suchard!!!!     :love: 

et parlant de suchard... je vais me reprendre une barre de choc....


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je reprend un café



roberta, ton problème c'est qu'en fait, tu te retrouvre obligée de prendre 20 cafés pour contenter ton envie de sucre, vu que tu prends des sucrettes à chaque fois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!
> 
> 20 café environ a 2 tablette de sucre a chaque tasses ,
> bonjour le probleme de pois et de santé



Il faut dire que les dunoon ça pousse à boire aussi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> branche de chocolat...
> plaque de chocolat...
> 
> vous êtes d'où vous ?   :love:







moi j'habite au pays du pere noel


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> branche de chocolat...
> plaque de chocolat...
> 
> vous êtes d'où vous ?   :love:



et toi... ???

tu dis comment???  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ben je fais un peu tout à l'italien




  

ié né pas dé voitoure


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ta collegue fait le we prolongé?



oui


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ié né pas dé voitoure



  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> roberta, ton problème c'est qu'en fait, tu te retrouvre obligée de prendre 20 cafés pour contenter ton envie de sucre, vu que tu prends des sucrettes à chaque fois...





non non, tu as pas encore rien compris.....


l'EAU sa rouille !!!, le café non


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non non, tu as pas encore rien compris.....
> 
> 
> l'EAU sa rouille !!!, le café non



ah ouais, c'est le détail qui m'a échappé:


l'eau sa rouille 
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que les dunoon ça pousse à boire aussi





fais moi un pense bete

j'en dois en offrire une a sa Majesté !!!


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et toi... ???
> 
> tu dis comment??? :mouais: :hein:


bah une plaquette de chocolat...
c'est juste que c'est la première fois que j'entends "barre de chocolat" et "plaque de chocolat"

voilààààààààà... :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi...

là... maintenant... je viens de découvrir le  kit de protection (survie devrais-je dire) pour bannissement dans les trefonds de la cave de Mackie    

Je le photographie et vous le montre.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: J'entends d'ici hurler et trembloter des coussinets fournis :affraid:



mets ton casque ou TA casquette 

un dommage collatéral est si vite arrivé


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah une plaquette de chocolat...
> c'est juste que c'est la première fois que j'entends "barre de chocolat" et "plaque de chocolat"
> 
> voilààààààààà... :mouais:



considère qu'une plaque est une grosse plaquette   

t'es un petit joueur, c 'est tout   


pour la branche, par contre..remarque, chocolatier, c'est peut-être un arbre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi...
> 
> là... maintenant... je viens de découvrir le  kit de protection (survie devrais-je dire) pour bannissement dans les trefonds de la cave de Mackie
> 
> Je le photographie et vous le montre.....





encore un tas d'os?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah une plaquette de chocolat...
> c'est juste que c'est la première fois que j'entends "barre de chocolat" et "plaque de chocolat"
> 
> voilààààààààà... :mouais:



mais moi je mange des branches....

une plaquette c'est plat....

et moi c'est pas plat... alors c pas une plaquette... et en plus ça ressomble à une branche... alors c une branche de chocolat

et en plus... une plaquette ça fait petit alors que si tu manges tout une plaquette  tu es lours.. alors plaque ça correspond mieux...

lol


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es un petit joueur, c 'est tout


m'en fous... j'aime pas le chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je mange des branches....
> une plaquette c'est plat....
> et moi c'est pas plat... alors c pas une plaquette... et en plus ça ressomble à une branche... alors c une branche de chocolat
> et en plus... une plaquette ça fait petit alors que si tu manges tout une plaquette  tu es lours.. alors plaque ça correspond mieux...
> lol





  

tu peux le refaire?  .......et puis on dit *tablette*


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

KIT DE PROTECTION POUR BAN DANS LA CAVE DE MACKIE!

et en plus... c'est pas cher et ça protège....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais moi un pense bete
> 
> j'en dois en offrire une a sa Majesté !!!



Je te rappellerais ça à l'occasion


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore un tas d'os?



je penche plutôt pour un abri de fortune fait avec des débris d'immeubles, avec deux trois morceaux colorés au milieu  :rateau: , histoire de faire contrastre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> KIT DE PROTECTION POUR BAN DANS LA CAVE DE MACKIE!
> 
> et en plus... c'est pas cher et ça protège....






et on respire comment la dedans?     :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es un petit joueur, c 'est tout



lors du débriefing après l'autre soir, c'est la réflexion que l'on a eu devant ta faible consommation de bière


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> KIT DE PROTECTION POUR BAN DANS LA CAVE DE MACKIE!
> 
> et en plus... c'est pas cher et ça protège....



explique nous donc l'utilité du morceaux de plastok sur la droite, pour ce qui concerne le ban...


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et on respire comment la dedans?     :rose:



ben faut mettre l'en-bout qui est à côté!    :rateau:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> lors du débriefing après l'autre soir, c'est la réflexion que l'on a eu devant ta faible consommation de bière




 :mouais:  :mouais: 

oulalala, c'est mal me connaitre moussaillon   

d'ailleurs, j'étais assez consterné de la lenteur avec laquelle vous buviez vos godets   ...j'ai mis ça sur le compte de la fatigue


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappellerais ça à l'occasion







merci   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


je suis sure qu'il va aimer !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> mets ton casque ou TA casquette
> 
> un dommage collatéral est si vite arrivé



Merci de prévenir ça me permettra de maintenir un minimum d'intégrité à mon pelage déjà endommagé :affraid: Mais ça repousse, Saint Roch merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je penche plutôt pour un abri de fortune fait avec des débris d'immeubles, avec deux trois morceaux colorés au milieu  :rateau: , histoire de faire contrastre







mais non, decidemant aujourd'hui je dois tout expliquer !!!   


 poisson squale, je peux leur expliquer?


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non, decidemant aujourd'hui je dois tout expliquer !!!
> 
> 
> poisson squale, je peux leur expliquer?



je suis un peu poussif mais ne demande qu'à progresser


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non, decidemant aujourd'hui je dois tout expliquer !!!
> 
> 
> poisson squale, je peux leur expliquer?



fait pêter!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peu poussif mais ne demande qu'à progresser




suivant un proverbe qui dit  " qui se tais consente" (ou quelque chose comme cela)

je suppose que je peux reveler le grand secret du squale:



"il etait une fois , un poissonsquale  qui voyagait beaucoup
il fit  beaucoup de rencontre de belles sirenes et
un jour il s'est retrouvé avec un tas de petits poissons sur le dos 
a nourrir et loger......depuis il ne cessa de construire des foyer acceptable"


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2004)

là je vois que mon windows NT est infester de virus sr virtual pc, je suis mort de rire


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suivant un proverbe qui dit  " qui se tais aconsente" (ou quelque chose comme cela)
> 
> je suppose que je peux reveler le grand secret du squale:
> 
> ...



tu abuse du café ma chère.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de prévenir ça me permettra de maintenir un minimum d'intégrité à mon pelage déjà endommagé :affraid: Mais ça repousse, Saint Roch merci



Saint Roch, c'est votre coiffeur à moins que toiletteur soit plus idoine 

Bien à votre doux et roux pelage


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> tu abuse du café ma chère.....





tu veux que je publie tous les extrait de naissance?    


si les meres changent, le pere est toujours le meme


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suivant un proverbe qui dit  " qui se tais consente" (ou quelque chose comme cela)
> 
> je suppose que je peux reveler le grand secret du squale:
> 
> ...



ah oui, là je comprend mieux, bien mieux, le rapport avec...heu...
  :mouais: 

c'était quoi déjà?    

un tas d'os   

un ban   

ah ouais, non en fait, je suis vraiment pas récupérable...

un coudboul pourrait certainement m'aider..   

(qui ne dit mot consent )


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je publie tous les extrait de naissance?
> 
> 
> si les meres changent, le pere est toujours le meme



ok... vas-y ...j'assume...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

bon bon , je vais vous dire la vrai verité !!!


le squale est un feroce demolisseur , il casse tout surtout les
meubles ikea qui ne sait pas monter....   

comme tout coq tres fier ,
 il dois montrer sa puissance a ses copains du samedi soir, 
voila le  comment du  pourquoi de ses photos !!!


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon , je vais vous dire la vrai verité !!!
> 
> 
> le squale est un feroce demolisseur , il casse tout surtout les
> ...



ben voyons.... on aura vraiment tout entendu cette fois...      

MDR!!!!


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon , je vais vous dire la vrai verité !!!
> 
> 
> le squale est un feroce demolisseur , il casse tout surtout les
> ...



logique


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je penche plutôt pour un abri de fortune fait avec des débris d'immeubles, avec deux trois morceaux colorés au milieu  :rateau: , histoire de faire contrastre



oui, c'est donc ce que je disais 
  


le squale, t'es a court de photo, le thread n'a pas bouger depuis 4h


----------



## ZePoupi (12 Novembre 2004)

Dites voir les cocos, vous bossez un peu hein? Non paske que quand je vois les heures des posts...


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Dites voir les cocos, vous bossez un peu hein? Non paske que quand je vois les heures des posts...



aujourd'hui c'est le pont


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Dites voir les cocos, vous bossez un peu hein? Non paske que quand je vois les heures des posts...


 Bien sur! non mais qu'est ce que tu crois!  :mouais:



...



Bon, d'accord.   :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> oulalala, c'est mal me connaitre moussaillon
> 
> d'ailleurs, j'étais assez consterné de la lenteur avec laquelle vous buviez vos godets   ...j'ai mis ça sur le compte de la fatigue



Un exploitant d'une grande salle dont je passe sous silence le nom m'a raconté t'avoir vu sortir ivre mot de la projection de Mondovino. Il est formel tu n'avais rien bu avant ni pendant le film


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Dites voir les cocos, vous bossez un peu hein? Non paske que quand je vois les heures des posts...






bah non pas moi

moi je suis en vacance pertpetuellement !!


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est donc ce que je disais
> 
> 
> 
> le squale, t'es a court de photo, le thread n'a pas bouger depuis 4h



ben personne ne répond...  

moi je veut pas flooder.....  :rose:   


hé Phootek..... fait pas le jaloux... toi aussi tu sera au chômage un jour...    :rateau:    :mouais:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un exploitant d'une grande salle dont jepasse sous silence le nom m'a raconté t'avoir vu sortir ivre mot de la projection de Mondovino. Il est formel tu n'avais rien bu avant ni pendant le film



ouais, j'avoue,c 'était mercredi soir (je me suis bien poilé d'ailleurs 
 )


d'ailleurs, j'avais aussi la gueule de bois, parce que ce film est filmé à l'épaule et au bout de 2h17, je te raconte pas la migraine


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Dites voir les cocos, vous bossez un peu hein? Non paske que quand je vois les heures des posts...



phootek, ça a un rapport avec photek?


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux le refaire? .......et puis on dit *tablette*


j'en remets une couche... de chocolat :
*tablette ! *voilà le mot que je cherchais... 

voilà c'est fini...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> phootek, ça a un rapport avec photek?



et yvos avec "Y VOS, DE DONDE SOS" ? (ici)


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et yvos avec "Y VOS, DE DONDE SOS" ? (ici)



diantre, soy demasked


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

j'ai poster une photo mon cher Y VOS...


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> j'ai poster une photo mon cher Y VOS...



je l'ai vue et elle est jolie, mais si les canards sont généralement meilleurs laqués


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> diantre, soy demasked



moi c'est à cause de cela


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai vue et elle est jolie, mais si les canards sont généralement meilleurs laqués



je les laques à l'intérieur.....


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est à cause de cela



but...it's a Fork !?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Saint Roch, c'est votre coiffeur à moins que toiletteur soit plus idoine
> 
> Bien à votre doux et roux pelage



C'est vrai que ça prête à confusion... 

Bien à votre fourche qui ne manque pas de piquant.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> but...it's a Fork !?!



it's an andrew's pitchfork


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

je viens de m'apercevoir que ragtime n'a pas inclu un correcteur d'orthographe


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi je mange du Ragusa...

Terrible ce truc chocolaté


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça prête à confusion...
> 
> Bien à votre fourche qui ne manque pas de piquant.



J'ai du confondre avec algue mais ne veux pas faire de vagues sur ces considérations d'ordre capillaire 

En l'espèce on parle de dents pour une fourche et elles sont acérées

Bien à vos pièces cylindriques creuses


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de m'apercevoir que ragtime n'a pas inclu un correcteur d'orthographe




ah ouais, ça c'est un vrai coup dur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> j'ai poster une photo ...






jolie photo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


mais.....bien sur ul y a un mais     

le caneton brun , tu pouvait pas le faire disparaitre?
il ne s'accorde pas avec les autres !!!


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

today j'ai passé la journée à flooder... :mouais:

bah oui...


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jolie photo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> mais.....bien sur ul y a un mais
> ...



c la seule femelle.... faut la laisser... sinon ça fait vraiment l'équipe de gay ('lurons) qui se promènent


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, ça c'est un vrai coup dur





pffffff......mauvaise langue !!!    


de toute façon j'ai fait un copier /coller sur works , na !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> c la seule femelle.... faut la laisser... sinon ça fait vraiment l'équipe de gay ('lurons) qui se promènent






specialiste en caneton ?      

j'espere que tu as bien verifié avant !!!


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> specialiste en caneton ?
> 
> j'espere que tu as bien verifié avant !!!



ben oui... je suis un expers...

La chair de femelle est bien plus tendre.... tout le monde le sais!

La maintenant... je trie des photos...

 :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du confondre avec algue mais ne veux pas faire de vagues sur ces considérations d'ordre capillaire
> 
> En l'espèce on parle de dents pour une fourche et elles sont acérées
> 
> Bien à vos pièces cylindriques creuses



J'imagine bien qu'il n'est pas aisé de se tenir droit sur la crête sans craindre une chute  vertigineuse quoiqu'épique. 

Aussi je ferai comme vous, j'éviterais de monter au créneau pour éviter l'engrenage fatal. 

Bien à votre arbre à cames en tête.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

ha ça fait du bien de retrouver son Mac chéri après une dure journée de labeur
mais bon, je remarque que certaines personnes sont assez régulièrement sur les forums et on se demande ce qu'elles font de la journée


----------



## spyan (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ha ça fait du bien de retrouver son Mac chéri après une dure journée de labeur
> mais bon, je remarque que certaines personnes sont assez régulièrement sur les forums et on se demande ce qu'elles font de la journée


 A qui le dit tu !!! Pouvoir surfer librement sur MacGé !!!


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Bon...

La je vais acheter une salade pour le repas de ce soir....

Avec une bonne tomme chaude dessus... Ma Pitchoune va être contente après sa dur journée de travail.... :love: 

A+


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> A qui le dit tu !!! Pouvoir surfer librement sur MacGé !!!



Oui c'est vrai, spyan et moi, on se connait très bien et on surfe ensemble sur les feauxrhum de Macgé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> La je vais acheter une salade pour le repas de ce soir....
> 
> ...





voila un homme entretenu !!!!!    


pitchoune rebelle toi !!!!   :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un homme entretenu !!!!!
> 
> 
> pitchoune rebelle toi !!!!   :love:



Y a pas de mal à se faire du bien...moi je dis vive l'entretien  :love:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ha ça fait du bien de retrouver son Mac chéri après une dure journée de labeur
> mais bon, je remarque que certaines personnes sont assez régulièrement sur les forums et on se demande ce qu'elles font de la journée


bah on floode... c'est un métier tu sais... :mouais:


----------



## ZePoupi (12 Novembre 2004)

Yop Le Squal, j'pouvais pas savoir pour le chômedu! T'inquiète, je me suis déjà fait les dents dans cette bouse durant 2 ans... alors je connais...


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ha ça fait du bien de retrouver son Mac chéri après une dure journée de labeur
> mais bon, je remarque que certaines personnes sont assez régulièrement sur les forums et on se demande ce qu'elles font de la journée



J'ai été engagé par Apple pour testé la longévité de l'iMac...alors je suis obligé de rester devant l'ordi jour et nuit


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'ai quitté mon bureau, j'ai marché jusqu'au Franprix du coin et j'ai acheté une plaque de Côte d'Or aux noisettes de 200g que j'ai mangé sur le chemin du retour...   :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> La je vais acheter une salade pour le repas de ce soir....
> 
> ...



Oula, très mauvaise habitude !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine bien qu'il n'est pas aisé de se tenir droit sur la crête sans craindre une chute  vertigineuse quoiqu'épique.
> 
> Aussi je ferai comme vous, j'éviterais de monter au créneau pour éviter l'engrenage fatal.
> 
> Bien à votre arbre à cames en tête.



Vous ne pensiez pas si bien dire: le créneau que je tentais tantôt a été fatal à davantage que mes engrenages. Une chute vertigineuse quoiqu'équipe eut été moins difficultueuse. Non sans regret j'ai dû achever la bête fumante et huileuse.

Bien à vos parties remplies de votre chapiteau ionique et qui s'enroule en volutes des deux côtés de votre colonne.


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'ai quitté mon bureau, j'ai marché jusqu'au Franprix du coin et j'ai acheté une plaque de Côte d'Or aux noisettes de 200g que j'ai mangé sur le chemin du retour...   :love:



Bravo


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensiez pas si bien dire: le créneau que je tentais tantôt a été fatal à davantage que mes engrenages. Une chute vertigineuse quoiqu'équipe eut été moins difficultueuse. Non sans regret j'ai dû achever la bête fumante et huileuse.
> 
> Bien à vos parties remplies de votre chapiteau ionique et qui s'enroule en volutes des deux côtés de votre colonne.


 ouh lala ! 
Je comprends rien à ce que tu racontes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo



Je savais bien que je trouverais un soutien ici.   
La mouette, je te boule dès que je peux!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Yop Le Squal, j'pouvais pas savoir pour le chômedu! T'inquiète, je me suis déjà fait les dents dans cette bouse durant 2 ans... alors je connais...




il est malade le squale, pas au chomage !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'ai quitté mon bureau, j'ai marché jusqu'au Franprix du coin et j'ai acheté une plaque de Côte d'Or aux noisettes de 200g que j'ai mangé sur le chemin du retour...   :love:




et tu m'as meme pas laissé une noisette? 
avare, radin, rapia


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu m'as meme pas laissé une noisette?
> avare, radin, rapia



désolé :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> désolé :rose:




tu es excusé si ce soir t'oublie pas de boire un coup pour moi   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensiez pas si bien dire: le créneau que je tentais tantôt a été fatal à davantage que mes engrenages. Une chute vertigineuse quoiqu'équipe eut été moins difficultueuse. Non sans regret j'ai dû achever la bête fumante et huileuse.
> 
> Bien à vos parties remplies de votre chapiteau ionique et qui s'enroule en volutes des deux côtés de votre colonne.



Vous m'en voyez navrée. Vous avez donc achevé vos circonvolutions le nez dans le ruisseau sans la faute de Rousseau. Votre c½ur a du être bien las d'avoir assisté à ce trépas là .

Bien à vos trapèzes tendus et anguleux ainsi qu'à votre colonne qui, si torse soit-elle, porte fièrement vos inspirations.


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un homme entretenu !!!!!
> 
> 
> pitchoune rebelle toi !!!!   :love:



Non non! Moi, ça me plaît de bosser! Et j'aime pas faire les tâches ménagères! Alors tout va bien!


----------



## MacTEX (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir a tous,

je souhaite essayer Keynote pour laisser Powerpoint aux windowsiens...
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'indiquer un endroit ou je pourrais telecharger une version de demonstration ou mieux une version "libre"

merci par avance a tous

bonne soiréee


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Non non! Moi, ça me plaît de bosser! Et j'aime pas faire les tâches ménagères! Alors tout va bien!



Je précise... que moi aussi j'aime bosser!!!!     

Mais ya pas de boulot pour le moment....   

Et vu que j'adore passer  du temps dans "MA" cuisine... c'est l'entente parfaite!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Novembre 2004)

MacTEX a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> je souhaite essayer Keynote pour laisser Powerpoint aux windowsiens...
> Quelqu'un pourrait il m'indiquer un endroit ou je pourrais telecharger une version de demonstration ou mieux une version "libre"
> ...



A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de version de démonstration  

Mais tu peux l'acheter sans problème!  Tu seras pas déçu  En plus, il est pas très cher


----------



## MacTEX (12 Novembre 2004)

Merci Pitcoune pour la reponse, je vais essayer d'y jeter un coup d'oeil avant quand meme avant de l'acheter..

Bonne soirée.



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de version de démonstration
> 
> Mais tu peux l'acheter sans problème!  Tu seras pas déçu  En plus, il est pas très cher


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'en voyez navrée. Vous avez donc achevé vos circonvolutions le nez dans le ruisseau sans la faute de Rousseau. Votre c½ur a du être bien las d'avoir assisté à ce trépas là .
> 
> Bien à vos trapèzes tendus et anguleux ainsi qu'à votre colonne qui, si torse soit-elle, porte fièrement vos inspirations.



Je ne vous ai rien envoyé et surtout pas l'adresse de mon havre de paix. Mes ratiocinations se sont effectivement achevées devant un douanier. Mon coeur hélas qui n'est pas grec ne m'a pas permis de faire plus de treize pas en direction d'Etretat et n'étrenna donc pas mon nouveau Cheval qui croisa tout de même le facteur et pas le fer.

Bien à vos soubresauts en pleine mer qui comme tout le monde le sait est bleue plus que noir.


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

la .. je fais un gros câlin à toutes & tous!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ouh lala !
> Je comprends rien à ce que tu racontes !



Tu n'est pas le seul


----------



## netgui (12 Novembre 2004)

C curieux... j'avais initié ce thread au début mais ca n'est plus indiqué...

Il y a trop de post probablement ça a décalé le truc du bidule en PHP...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous ai rien envoyé et surtout pas l'adresse de mon havre de paix. Mes ratiocinations se sont effectivement achevées devant un douanier. Mon coeur hélas qui n'est pas grec ne m'a pas permis de faire plus de treize pas en direction d'Etretat et n'étrenna donc pas mon nouveau Cheval qui croisa tout de même le facteur et pas le fer.
> 
> Bien à vos soubresauts en pleine mer qui comme tout le monde le sait est bleue plus que noir.



Restez donc dans votre nouvel abri dans ces falaises dont vous avez rêvé. Si le souffle est court au bout de treize pas alors n'en faites que douze et dorez votre sel de gemmes. 

Bien à toits de brume et à vos murs nappés de lierre encore verts passée la saison du chaumage.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2004)

Doc Evil sors du corps de Tibo !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc Evil sors du corps de Tibo !!!



Promis j'arrête   

PS : Alors Sonny quoi de neuf ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2004)

Bof, tu vois...

J'suis là...je voudrais bien abraser un peu, mais les cibles se font rares...

C'est plus ce que c'était..


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

et puis de toute façon tu te fais vieux...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

moi je donne de coup par ci par la......


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et puis de toute façon tu te fais vieux...



Ouais, il semblerait...

J'ai même plus envie de gifler...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je donne de coup par ci par la......



Et puis la tache est tellement vaste... j'y arriverai pas tout seul...

Y a trop de boulot !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Restez donc dans votre nouvel abri dans ces falaises dont vous avez rêvé. Si le souffle est court au bout de treize pas alors n'en faites que douze et dorez votre sel de gemmes.
> 
> Bien à toits de brume et à vos murs nappés de lierre encore verts passée la saison du chaumage.



De mon abricotier, je mange des raves. Le souffre court. Au goût de tes pas qui ne font que douze pieds, l'or vaut ces "j'aime".

Bien à vous miss aimante d'avoir ingurgitée l'âpreté de ce plat que je n'ai pas pu mitiger


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

moi là, je glande devant mon ordi bicoze il DL la béta de WoW et que c'est très long


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonne nuit à tous! Faites de beau rêves! Bisous :love:


----------



## squarepusher (13 Novembre 2004)

la en ce moment je me marre trop avec un pote en tirant des tronches horribles sur ma web cam!!!
Grave


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon ben moi, je rentre d'une verrée bien arrosée... juste au-dessus du TM à Fribourg... (pour ceux qui connaissent)  Et tcheu... je me tappe le déménagement d'une copine today... déjà à partir de 7h00 du mat bordel!!! Va y avoir de la casse avec les meubles...    bon, dodo, ça vaudra mieux


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Novembre 2004)

Et je profite même d'une pensée émue pour ZeSqual, toujours pas de mun pour te ravager la tronche à grands coups de boules!  Au moins en pensées, c'est déjà çà!  Continue à nous flooder avec tes photos!   :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

Je me réveille doucement  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi je me gratte les testicules.


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me gratte les testicules.



tu t'es lavé les mains  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Non, au contraire j'aime bien les renifler aprés...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, au contraire j'aime bien les renifler aprés...



un connaisseur !!   bienvenue au club


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, au contraire j'aime bien les renifler aprés...



Tes testicules ?! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Non, pas mes testicules amok...

ça je les fais renifler par le chien...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

tu les trouves où les toutous poilus ??


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Dans la rue.


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> tu les trouves où les toutous poilus ??



C'est une race spéciale au physique étrange : mi-canin, mi-palmipède, vu que l'opération se situe à mi-chemin entre la ceuillette du chardon et la pèche aux oursins !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

J'ai vomi...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vomi...



Pas de chance! un peu dans la soupe, ça donne du goût  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

J'ai re-vomi... 

T'es super dégueu !!!


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

:rose: dsl....je recommencerais plus  :rose:


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai re-vomi...



Génial ! Même pas de quart d'heure réfractaire alors ?! Quelle forme au réveil ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

un petit apero?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

salut
i am back from the lycée et je suis rentré chez moi


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit apero?



Pourquoi petit ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit apero?



Nan, nan et nan.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

quelle mauvaise idée en effet


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

Alors santé   et bon week end


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

c'est un peu mort ici ce matin...  :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu mort ici ce matin...  :mouais:



Mais non! On est tous à l'apéro avec Robertav!  

Viens nous rejoindre!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

si vous avez fini de picoler

ammenez vos verres a table et....on mage la bouche fermé !!!      


bon app a tous !!!!   :love:    :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si vous avez fini de picoler
> 
> ammenez vos verres a table et....on mage la bouche fermé !!!
> 
> ...


 Merci c'était très bon, du b½uf bourguignon
Mais bon c'est pas tout. J'ai des websites à gérer moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

C'est ça ouais...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'était très bon, du b½uf bourguignon
> Mais bon c'est pas tout. J'ai des websites à gérer moi.


mumuse avec le httpd.conf ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mumuse avec le httpd.conf ?


 nonnonnon.
Juste mummuse avec le Péhachepé et Flash
Regarde mon site (dans ma signature) pour en savoir plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Trop long...

Free, 5 megas suffit pas...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> nonnonnon.
> Juste mummuse avec le Péhachepé et Flash
> Regarde mon site (dans ma signature) pour en savoir plus.


même remarque que sonny, 30 secondes avec une connec' a 8 Mo, soit ton serveur est un veau, soit c'est du bitmap 2400 dpi


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

Oui c'est vrai, le serveur de notre hébergeur est gratuit sans pub mais dès que ya un peu de monde c'est fini.
De plus le flash est assez lourd sur Mac.

Et je signale que j'ai un 512 Télé2 qui suffit à charger en moins de 20 secondes meme sans utiliser le cache


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

ça doit être firefox sur linux qui rame alors...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

je pense pas a firefox, mais si tu dis que ton serveur rame, en interprétant le php oui, le cpu doit cramer, a voir ce qu'il bouffe en local chez moi


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop long...
> 
> Free, 5 megas suffit pas...


tu devrais être à 6 avec Free, et t'inquiète pas ça va bientôt passer à 15 mo


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Depuis que j'ai passé 2, je regarde plus...


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

la je me moquettise, je rêve d'avoir cette belle toison entre les pec que l'on nomme vulgairement "moquette" !!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2004)

Je termine une excellente BD:
Le Vagabond de Gonzales & Jorge.






Je passe deux secondes ici et me plonge dans une autre BD que j'espère fameuse également.  
Fishermen Story de Konior.


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai passé 2, je regarde plus...


frimeur  moi je l'attends toujours ma freebox !!  
fait chier la province :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

J'habite en province.


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'habite en province.


ouai bah y'a province et province... dans la mienne de province tout le monde n'est pas encore dégroupé  
et j'ai le mauvais goû^t de faire partit des "tout le monde pas dégroupé" :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

QUelle horreur, je vais bientôt déménager en zone de dégroupage partiel...

Quel retour en arrière...


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> QUelle horreur, je vais bientôt déménager en zone de dégroupage partiel...
> 
> Quel retour en arrière...


c'est bon pour un politique de connaître la dure vie de ses administrés


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je m'ennuie et j'essaie de rester reveillé  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je m'ennuie et j'essaie de rester reveillé  :sleep:  :sleep:



Wake UP !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Wake UP !!




facile a dire...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

suis triste


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> facile a dire...


 Va dormir, c'est égal.


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suis triste


merde c'est rude


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je passe deux secondes ici et me plonge dans une autre BD que j'espère fameuse également.
> Fishermen Story de Konior.



C pour Mackie Cette BD!!!!!!!  :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suis triste


 ça va aller.... y va s'en remettre....


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Là je me réchauffe du gratin dauphinois au micro-onde parce que je meurs de faim :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

fait frisquet aujourd'hui non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fait frisquet aujourd'hui non ?


 si ça n'était qu'un peu :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réchauffe du gratin dauphinois au micro-onde parce que je meurs de faim :rateau:



bon ap!


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fait frisquet aujourd'hui non ?



Non... ça va... moi j'ai cuisiné dehors toute la matinée.... et maintenant que je suis dedans... j'ai l'impression que je vais exploser!!! tellement y fait chaud!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bon ap!


 Takk


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réchauffe du gratin dauphinois au micro-onde parce que je meurs de faim :rateau:


Dis donc t'as changé d'avatar toi !  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc t'as changé d'avatar toi !  :mouais:


 ça se voit tant que ça? :rateau:

lol


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

ah ? j'ai cru que tu avais juste remis l'ancien


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ? j'ai cru que tu avais juste remis l'ancien


 On reconnait les connaisseurs qui apprécient les choses à leur juste valeur   

lol petit sushi :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi, là, tout de suite, je cherche une cible...


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ça se voit tant que ça? :rateau:
> 
> lol



C'est qui sur la photo ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Une bonnasse, en général les filles ne mettent pas Jackie Sardou sur leur avatars.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui sur la photo ?


 Miss Kittin 

http://www.misskittin.com :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi je me remet gentillement de ma petite sièste  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une bonnasse, en général les filles ne mettent pas Jackie Sardou sur leur avatars.



En général, plus personne ne sait qui était Jackie Sardou.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Sans rire ??

 Tu crois ?


----------



## iTof (13 Novembre 2004)

éponge + serpillière = c'est gastro d'un petit au menu ce WE  :hosto:  :sick:  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Si c'est pas malheureux des trucs comme ça...

 Une si grande artiste ! 

 Et son mari Fernand...


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En général, plus personne ne sait qui était Jackie Sardou.


Et c'est bien dommage !
Non ?
Si ! C'est dommage !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Non... ça va... moi j'ai cuisiné dehors toute la matinée....




voila un garçon a marier :

il fait de la demolition, la cuisine , le menage, la photo !!!!


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, là, tout de suite, je cherche une cible...



tu l'as trouvée je crois...


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Miss Kittin
> 
> http://www.misskittin.com :love:



Je L'ai vu a MTX ya 2 ans!

C une malade!!!  :rateau:  défoncée de chez défoncée... la pauvre.... mais la musique live était bien...


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as trouvée je crois...


Jackie Sardou ???  :mouais: 
Nan il oserait pas quand même  :hein:


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un garçon a marier :
> 
> il fait de la demolition, la cuisine , le menage, la photo !!!!



LOL   

Pitchoune a dit que tu devais arrêter de me demander en mariage à chacun de tes posts....  :rose: 

   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Pitchoune a dit que tu devais arrêter de me demander en mariage à chacun de tes posts....  :rose:
> 
> :love:




tu peux rassurer pitchoune , dans les mariages j'ai deja donnée.....meme trop


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je viens de rentrer de ce "*ç%&% de déménagement et tcheu... je me suis trouvé un divan-de-la-mort-ki-tue, le coup de foudre total... je crois bien que je suis resté vautré dessus durant près d'une demi-heure (magasin Interio...)!  Mais bon, je l'aurai début décembre, ils ne l'ont plus en stock... j'ai hâte de balancer celui que j'ai sous les fesses!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

moi je demande ce que je vais preparer ce soir pour diner


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je demande ce que je vais preparer ce soir pour diner



Heuu, poulet à la crème?  :love:  :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi je mange des fraises...sans en avoir les envies....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Heuu, poulet à la crème?  :love:  :love:




ahh non pas encore le poulet.....
j'ai pas envie de me faire pousser des ailes !!!


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Et la Star Ac' commence :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Là, j'attends la chute des feuilles... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Et la Star Ac' commence :mouais:




tu veux echanger contre canal j ?


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'attends la chute des feuilles... :mouais:



elles sont pas déjà tomber ?   :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Ca commence, ça commence  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'attends la chute des feuilles... :mouais:




et puis tu fais quoi avec?       :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu fais quoi avec?       :love:


 Les regarder tomber avec un air pensif, réfléchir... prendre un peu plus le temps que d'habitude... méditer, me vider l'esprit...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les regarder tomber avec un air pensif, réfléchir... prendre un peu plus le temps que d'habitude... méditer, me vider l'esprit...




moi c'est la neige ........


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

la toujours devant la Star Ac', ma femme s'égosille sur les Destiny Chield :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la toujours devant la Star Ac', ma femme s'égosille sur les Destiny Chield :mouais:



(mode anti-goldenlady on) As-tu pensé à changer de chaîne, à casser la télé voire à changer de femme ? (mode anti-goldenlady off)


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode anti-goldenlady on) As-tu pensé à changer de chaîne, à casser la télé voire à changer de femme ? (mode anti-goldenlady off)


le moins risqué, phiysiquement pour moi je veux dire, c'est de changer de femme :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

je me bat avec ma souris lumineuse!!! elle fait chier! elle ne suit pas mes mouvements et se barre à l'opposer, cette conne de Macally!!


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je me bat avec ma souris lumineuse!!! elle fait chier! elle ne suit pas mes mouvements et se barre à l'opposer, cette conne de Macally!!


clic sur ma boule ça va la reconfigurer tu verras


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je me bat avec ma souris lumineuse!!!


Normal pour un chat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je me bat avec ma souris lumineuse!!! elle fait chier! elle ne suit pas mes mouvements et se barre à l'opposer, cette conne de Macally!!



Prends un support qui ne fasse pas de reflets  Ça ne le fera plus


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

alors à la Star Ac', pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a Tragédie avec Sandy qui bouge plutôt bien son corps


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors à la Star Ac', pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a Tragédie avec Sandy qui bouge plutôt bien son corps




qui es sandy?


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui es sandy?


bah celle qui chantait avec Tragédie


----------



## steinway (13 Novembre 2004)

la je poste sur http://www.igen.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

la j'ai presque terminé ma théière 
 thé pomme :love:


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la je poste sur http://www.igen.fr/


y déconne leur site, ça te renvoi sur MacG :mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (13 Novembre 2004)

Là, je reviens du cinoche; je suis allé voir "La confiance règne". C'était marrant. En tout cas plus que la fille qui m'accompagnait (d'ailleurs j'lai même pas invitée à prendre un verre chez moi).


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

elle ne se serait pas tirer sans demander ses restes :mouais:


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi, j'ai Shrek 2 sous célophane sur le guéridon de mon salon... et j'hésite à le zieuter maintenant... ou alors à me fumer un ptit narguilé à la pomme... hehehe!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les regarder tomber avec un air pensif, réfléchir... prendre un peu plus le temps que d'habitude... méditer, me vider l'esprit...


 Pour ce qui est du dernier point, ça parait faisable...

 Rapidement.


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du dernier point, ça parait faisable...
> 
> Rapidement.


 ça doit faire courant d'air avec un trou noir quelque part


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

On est pas trés trés gentils hein ???


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, mais je peux pas résister, ça m'excite


----------



## Lio70 (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> elle ne se serait pas tirer sans demander ses restes :mouais:


Mouarf!  "Ses" restes? Bah non, je l'ai pas trucidée.
Elle m'a même raccompagné devant chez moi. La pauvre... :rateau:
J'en profite donc pour finir un p'tit Frascati bien frappé, un oeil sur l'iBook, l'autre sur Ardisson.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Prends un support qui ne fasse pas de reflets  Ça ne le fera plus



merci Tibo!  j'utiliserais le truc si ça se reproduit..


les chats, c'est bien connu, font peur aux souris ! en fait, ma souris était effrayée à la vue des poils laissés par la pitch'!  :love:


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

elle s'appelle comment ta souris.... mon ptit Etan cherche une compagnie


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

Non Etan, c'est pas mon chat...


C'est mon petit Python Royal.... il aime beaucoup les souris... très copain avec :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> elle s'appelle comment ta souris.... mon ptit Etan cherche une compagnie



chais pas si ton python va aimer la souris Macally, pas très digeste ces pitites bestioles


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

Si c'est une souris à fil, alors ça interessera mon chat Opium, par contre. Lui il adorre grignoter les trucs de ce genre


----------



## Lio70 (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Non Etan, c'est pas mon chat...
> 
> 
> C'est mon petit Python Royal.... il aime beaucoup les souris... très copain avec :love:


Et tu as d'autres bestioles de ce genre? Quand j'étais ado, j'ai eu un piranha et une mygale.


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut bonjour à tous...bien reposé ?

Encore devant mon café...indispensable le café :rateau:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut les boulistes 

je m'apprête à déjeuner, je suis plutôt chocolat chaud le matin.
Le café passe mal, ou alors après un bon chocolat chaud... ça n'intéresse sans doute personne, mais MacG c'est un peu comme mon journal non-intime


----------



## Lio70 (14 Novembre 2004)

Je vais sortir de mon lit et me préparer... tiens, pourquoi pas un petit chocolat chaud, pour changer?


----------



## iTof (14 Novembre 2004)

hop ! bain pour les petits, soleil : donc roller et jardinage aujourd'hui...


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les regarder tomber avec un air pensif, réfléchir... prendre un peu plus le temps que d'habitude... méditer, me vider l'esprit...



(soupir)


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est une souris à fil, alors ça interessera mon chat Opium, par contre. Lui il adorre grignoter les trucs de ce genre



Et ton python il essai pas de manger ton chat???    

Moi j'avais un rat avant.. Mais elle est morte pendant la canicule de 2003


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais sortir de mon lit et me préparer... tiens, pourquoi pas un petit chocolat chaud, pour changer?


alors l'était bon ce petit chocolat ?   

P.S. dès que je peux je te rends la monnaie


----------



## Lio70 (14 Novembre 2004)

Délicieux ce chocolat fait maison: du noir fondant, du au lait, le tout fondu à la casserole avec un peu de sucre, et dilué à la crème fraîche. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour*

un petit apero et on passe a table !!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2004)

Houlalalalaalalal ce vent, j'aurais dû fermer la fenêtre du bureau hier soir


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

La ... ya du soleil... de la bise et il neigeotte....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

super !!!!!    

je viens d'entendre a la radio que ma ville est la plus froide de France aujourd'hui !!! :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

Toutes mes félicitations Robertav!!!!     

La je vais aller manger La fondue chinoise (poisson et viande) avec Pitchoune ... Chez Monsieur Webo!    

Miam miam...  (viande seulement... parce que j'aime pas le poisson... je suis pas cannibale... vais pas me bouffer quand même   )

D'ailleurs  le premier que je choppe à bouffer des ailerons de requins....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> La je vais aller manger La fondue chinoise (poisson et viande) avec Pitchoune ... Chez Monsieur Webo!
> 
> viande seulement... parce que j'aime pas le poisson... je suis pas cannibale... vais pas me bouffer quand même
> 
> D'ailleurs  le premier que je choppe à bouffer des ailerons de requins....




pas de probleme, j'aime pas trop le poisson dans l'assiette 
et encore moins les fondues    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Là, je télécharge FireFox 1.0 pour enfin remplacer IE que j'utilisais encore pour certain site ne fonctionnant pas avec Safari.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (14 Novembre 2004)

là, je poste un message. Be, oui, c'est vrai quoi !
Non sérieusement, je boule sur le forum coups de boul 2


----------



## Lio70 (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je télécharge FireFox 1.0 pour enfin remplacer IE que j'utilisais encore pour certain site ne fonctionnant pas avec Safari.


Je l'utilisais déjà sous Windows XP avant de switcher sur Mac; tu n'en seras pas mécontent.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je télécharge FireFox 1.0 pour enfin remplacer IE que j'utilisais encore pour certain site ne fonctionnant pas avec Safari.




moi j'ai la version 0,9,1.....comment passer a la 1,0  ?
je ne trouve nulle part la mise a jours.......merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de me réveiller


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai la version 0,9,1.....comment passer a la 1,0  ?
> je ne trouve nulle part la mise a jours.......merci


Faut juste que tu remplaces l'application.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste que tu remplaces l'application.




tu veux dire je met a la poubelle le 0,9 et je telecharge le 1,0? merci    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Euh ouais pas dur hein ?


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

Ou tu télécharges le 1.0 et tu remplaces le 0.9...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou tu télécharges le 1.0 et tu remplaces le 0.9...




ben non, dans le prefernce , avancé,  on peut faire la mise a jour


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Novembre 2004)

Là je m'apprête à remonter sur Liège, chargée comme un mulet: l'iBook, l'iPod, l'iSight, mes affaires et le reste... Encore une rude semaine qui s'annonce, lol   (--> MOTIVATION !  )


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à remonter sur Liège, chargée comme un mulet: l'iBook, l'iPod, l'iSight, mes affaires et le reste... Encore une rude semaine qui s'annonce, lol   (--> MOTIVATION !  )



bon retour


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant je m'ennuie a mourir  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je m'ennuie a mourir  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



Salut Robertav  

Va lire les brèves de comptoir de Poildep (enfin de Gouriot)..


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je m'ennuie a mourir  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



Bon l'instant est critique : il faut trouver un statut à Robertav !   Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs à vos idées !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut Robertav
> 
> Va lire les brèves de comptoir de Poildep (enfin de Gouriot)..







daja fait   .....ainsi que les photos de roberto et la soirée    

il y a plus rien a voir?    :love:


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon l'instant est critique : il faut trouver un statut à Robertav !   Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs à vos idées !







Pourquoi un statut ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon l'instant est critique : il faut trouver un statut à Robertav !   Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs à vos idées !




voila un bon sujet, merci    


j'ose pas voir la suite.......soyez pas trop vache !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Qui suis-je, d'où viens-je, dans quel état j'erre...  Il faut faire cesser ces questions existentielles au plus vite


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi un statut ?





acccro a macg, c'est d'un banal !!!


----------



## kitetrip (14 Novembre 2004)

Je vais regarder la redif' de 24H Chrono :mouais:  sur Canal Cinéma... A défaut de pouvoir joindre ma copine


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2004)

J'ai bossé tout le weekend, je me suis éclaté, je suis ravi du résultat, je suis très content de mon weekend   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bossé tout le weekend, je me suis éclaté, je suis ravi du résultat, je suis très content de mon weekend   :love:




chouette pour toi   

moi je me suis ennuyé mortellement !! :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Non sérieusement, je boule sur le forum coups de boul 2



pfff... petit joueur....


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me suis ennuyé mortellement !! :sleep:



ok ok... j'essayerai d'être un peu plus présent le wek end prochain....   désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ok ok... j'essayerai d'être un peu plus présent le wek end prochain....   désolé...




 pitchounette  ne va pas etre contente


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me suis ennuyé mortellement !! :sleep:



 Je comprends ils ne veulent pas t'aider à statuer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ils ne veulent pas t'aider à statuer




ils se reposent du repos dominical


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à remonter sur Liège, chargée comme un mulet: l'iBook, l'iPod, l'iSight, mes affaires et le reste... Encore une rude semaine qui s'annonce, lol   (--> MOTIVATION !  )


 Qu'est ce qu'on peut bien foutre à liege ??

 Des bouchons ?

 Je sais c'est indigne de mon niveau...:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on peut bien foutre à liege ??
> 
> Des bouchons ?
> 
> Je sais c'est indigne de mon niveau...:rose:



Je crois que tu t'es trop investi dans la déco du bar, Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Ouais ça m'épuise ces histoires...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

ça latte un peu ici  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on peux bien foutre à liege ??
> 
> Des bouchons ?
> 
> Je sais c'est indigne de mon niveau...:rose:


RAH putain je voulais la faire... :rateau:
(Enfin moi j'aurais dit qu'il faut faire attention aux bouchons en allant à Liège).
(Ou alors que si il neige il faut mettre des chaînes).
(Je vais ptet m'arrêter là).


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on peut bien foutre à liege ??
> 
> Des bouchons ?
> 
> Je sais c'est indigne de mon niveau...:rose:


des tableaux pense-bête aussi :mouais: 

pffffiiiiiiiouuu je vais me coucher moi :sleep:


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

Quoi... Déjà?! Ben bonne nuit!


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

Là.... maintenant...
Moi je me demande si la semaine prochaine je vais trouver du travail...???


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là.... maintenant...
> Moi je me demande si la semaine prochaine je vais trouver du travail...???



Stresse pas mon chou! J'suis sûre que ça va bien aller!


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

Ben voyons... on va pas commencer à discuter sur le forum alors que on est à moins de 2 mètres l'un de l'autre....    :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Stresse pas mon chou! J'suis sûre que ça va bien aller!


ah enfin une gentille, ça fait du bien un peu de douceur sur ce site :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

tu vas finir par envoyer des croissants à robertav le matin...

 tention...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

merde, t'as raison, il faut que je me reprenne


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah enfin une gentille, ça fait du bien un peu de douceur sur ce site :love:  :love:  :love:



Mais non, y en a plein d'autres des gentilles!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

bien...

 va plutot écrire une méchanceté à Doc, si tu sais pas pourquoi tu le fais, lui il le sait.


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

doc ?? qui est doc ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons... on va pas commencer à discuter sur le forum alors que on est à moins de 2 mètres l'un de l'autre....    :love:



 La communication moderne et les ménages seront bien gardés !!! :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La communication moderne et les ménages seront bien gardés !!! :love:



Bah il ne m'a pas parlé de ses soucis... alors je me suis dit qu'il ne voulait pas que je lui en parle


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bah il ne m'a pas parlé de ses soucis... alors je me suis dit qu'il ne voulait pas que je lui en parle



Bon j'aurais mieux fait de me couper les doigts sur ce coup ...  :rose:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'aurais mieux fait de me couper les doigts sur ce coup ...  :rose:


bravo je te félicite pas sur ce coup là !!
t'es bien une blonde toi quand tu veux :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'aurais mieux fait de me couper les doigts sur ce coup ...  :rose:



Pas de soucis!


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bravo je te félicite pas sur ce coup là !!
> t'es bien une blonde toi quand tu veux :mouais:



Ah non! La blonde, c'est moi :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bravo je te félicite pas sur ce coup là !!
> t'es bien une blonde toi quand tu veux :mouais:



C'est pas ma faute à moi si j'ai pas de cerveau ... :rose:

Et puis je suis pas si stupide que ça ... C'est que j'ai pas de chance quand je réfléchis


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis!



Bon alors ça va Petunia !


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Novembre 2004)

Woah he, y'a le film "The Party" avec Peter Sellers sur Arte!  Cool!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Woah he, y'a le film "The Party" avec Peter Sellers sur Arte!  Cool!



Birdy num num


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

Nous (LeSqual et moi) on va regarder La Boum! Je me suis acheté le triple DVD hier!

 :love: J'adorre! :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Novembre 2004)

LA Boum! Tout une époque!    :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant, je vais aller faire ma mise en page  Mais je reviendrais !!!!! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Là, je surf en regardant Urgence. 

C'est marrant, il y a une femme qui c'est fait broyer les jambes. Pendant mes études, on a eu une fois un mec qui a eu pareil, avec un camion poubelle. C'est la première fois que j'ai eu du mal.


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant


C'est une façon de voir


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

la je fete mes 1000 posts  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> la je fete mes 1000 posts  :love:



C'est une nouba d'enfer !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> la je fete mes 1000 posts  :love:


 Moi aussi je les ai fêté !!! Tu t'en souviens Stargazer ???  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je les ai fêté !!! Tu t'en souviens Stargazer ???  :love:



Oui comme si c'était hier ... D'ailleurs c'était pas hier ??? Ah non ça c'est pour les miens !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je surf en regardant Urgence.
> 
> C'est marrant, il y a une femme qui c'est fait broyer les jambes. Pendant mes études, on a eu une fois un mec qui a eu pareil, avec un camion poubelle. C'est la première fois que j'ai eu du mal.


 Du mal à manger un pan bagna en meme temps ?


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Novembre 2004)

Voilà! Le film vient de finir! Aaaaaaah! C'que c'est chou! :love: Vivement demain! On pourra regarder la Boum 2 :love: 

Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> la je fete mes 1000 posts  :love:



Alors Mille ByzouX  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà! Le film vient de finir! Aaaaaaah! C'que c'est chou! :love: Vivement demain! On pourra regarder la Boum 2 :love:
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous!



.... :mouais: 

p'tete pas les 2 à la suite comme ça...


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui comme si c'était hier ... D'ailleurs c'était pas hier ??? Ah non ça c'est pour les miens !


 héhéhé auto dérision de floodage


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> .... :mouais:
> 
> p'tete pas les 2 à la suite comme ça...



Pas de bol !!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé auto dérision de floodage



Faut bien ...


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien ...


 T'as raison :love:


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2004)

bonne semaine...là je me prépare pour le job... :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

alors bon job.....  

moi j'ai super mal au dos.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

Au boulot. Mal dormi. toussé toute la nuit.
Fatigué, mais toujours content du week-end


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2004)

J'allume tous mes collègues avec la Sylkomobile 

La semaine commence bien. 

Qu'elle soit excellente pour vous, également.


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'allume tous mes collègues avec la Sylkomobile
> 
> La semaine commence bien.
> 
> Qu'elle soit excellente pour vous, également.




   

Bonne semaine aussi!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

La je m'amuse a faire des montages dans iMovie :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Je me demande où est Robertav, notre bout-en-train


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Je pars à l'école


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande où est Robertav, notre bout-en-train




La souris a bouffé les câbles....


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

salut tout le monde...
début de semaine difficile après un super week-end  
hier à cette heure-ci je mangeais des fruits de mer à La Baule :rose: alors qu'aujourd'hui je viens de finir ma saucisse-purée  

beaucoup moins agréable  

allez courage c'est bientôt Noël


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande où est Robertav, notre bout-en-train



C vrai ça....   

C'est presque inquiétant....  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

je me prends un petit suze-cassis avant d'aller becqueter


----------



## macarel (15 Novembre 2004)

j'essaie de travailler, mais c'est dur après quatre jour de "vacances" en espagne


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Avec la lecture du tradada sur "ou on sera dans 10 ans" je me prend a rêver de ma vie comme je l'aimerais et non comme elle est


----------



## Lila (15 Novembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie de travailler, mais c'est dur après quatre jour de "vacances" en espagne


  ..j'essaye de travailler ..mais c'est dur après cinq jours à Rome


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

un café et une branche de chocolat.....


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..j'essaye de travailler ..mais c'est dur après cinq jours à Rome



Après PArigi Roma...  on s'enquiquine pas


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2004)

La maintenant je vous dis bonjour parceque ça fait un bail...et parceque c'est une journee de merde; que j'suis malade comme un(e) chien(ne) et que j'ai besoin d'un remontant : n'ayant pas d'alcool a l'appart je viens voir les Imbibés du bar des fois que ca suinte un peu de vos pores :love:


----------



## Lila (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Après PArigi Roma...  on s'enquiquine pas


 ...ben vi mais là quand même j'ai un souci ! ...'me reste encore 15 jours de vacances à prendre d'ici la fin de l'année....alors va falloir que j'aille à Montréal....:rose:...


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben vi mais là quand même j'ai un souci ! ...'me reste encore 15 jours de vacances à prendre d'ici la fin de l'année....alors va falloir que j'aille à Montréal....:rose:...



 eh ben ma caille    va pas prendre froid


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> eh ben ma caille    va pas prendre froid



Tricote lui une petite laine


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

un mac-&-Laine ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..j'essaye de travailler ..mais c'est dur après cinq jours à Rome



Tu fais le tour du monde en 80 jours ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ... j'suis malade comme un(e) chien(ne)...



t(a)on chien(ne), quand il(elle) est malade, c'est comme un(e) lapin(e) ??     :rateau: 

Courage dool, demain sera un autre jour... (un ptit grog ?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

Je fais de l'archivage en écoutant Van Hallen


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Tient je boirais bien un schnaps moi :love:


----------



## piro (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient je boirais bien un schnaps moi :love:


santé bassou


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un mac-&-Laine ??



     oui je sais...  mais ça me fait rire


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais...  mais ça me fait rire


 je comprend pas que ca te fasse rire, même moi je me trouve lamentable


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je fais de l'archivage en écoutant Van Hallen


très bon ça. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça me fait penser à Fight club : foutre la merde dans le taf, etc...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ....même moi je me trouve lamentable




Cela signifie que tu n'as pas encore assez bu


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Je suis pas non plus alcoolo 

Et pis je bois pas au travail


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas non plus alcoolo



ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pis je bois pas au travail



Tu devrais


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de faire ma BA du jour :
J'ai repondu a tout ce que je pouvais dans le forum MGZ avec des vraies réponse qui veulent dire quelque chose

J'suis fan de moi quand je fais ca, on dirait presque que je peux etre serieux par moment


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai repondu a tout ce que je pouvais dans le forum MGZ avec des vraies réponse qui veulent dire quelque chose


Pas tout à fait : regarde la fin du topic "installer TO 3.40"... T'as p'têt une future recrue


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...on dirait presque que je peux etre serieux par moment



dit il avec un bonnet rouge (j'ai pas dis ridicule !) sur la tête...    
(t'as fais quoi du lutin qui allait avec Bassou ?)


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2004)

fini le travail ... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

mais il commence à peine chez moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Là, ça commence vraiment à m'inquièter...


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, ça commence vraiment à m'inquièter...


Le silence de Robertav ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait : regarde la fin du topic "installer TO 3.40"... T'as p'têt une future recrue


Merci gkat, j'ai fini ma BA


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2004)

De rien ma poule  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le silence de Robertav ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le silence de Robertav ?


oui tiens c'est vrai ça elle est où la présidente ?


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

BIBI ?????   

T ou????


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> oui tiens c'est vrai ça elle est où la présidente ?


Lorna rapproche 2 disparitions notoires : la sienne et celle de Roberto..


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Là, franchement ça devient extrêmement inquiétant mais à un point tel, que ça me ferait presque rire


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le silence de Robertav ?



Non, ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> fini le travail ... :sleep:


quel bol, j'ai à peine le temps de poster ca


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

coucou !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas ça.


alors c'est quoi ? raconte !!!


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!!!!



 Robertav te voilà, tu es attendue comme le loup blanc


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!!!!



Coucou!!

Ben alors kes ce ki c pas C ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Robertav te voilà, tu es attendue comme le loup blanc



Sa Majesté est tombée dans la duluxe ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Robertav te voilà, tu es attendue comme le loup blanc




quelq'un me fait un resumé de la journée? 



où je suis attendue?

j'ai pas encore lu aucun post ....

au fait bsousss a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté est tombée dans la duluxe ?




sa MAJESTE est Amok, où il est faut le demander a fiston mackie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!!
> 
> Ben alors kes ce ki c pas C ???




c'est rien passé enfin....presque...  

ce matin ta femme m'attendait de pied ferme a la porte du forum
et elle m'a dit d'arreter de te parler...et te demander en mariage  :rose:  :rose: 

puis elle m'a ligoté mais ils sont venus a plusieur a me liberer     :love:


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est rien passé enfin....presque...
> 
> ce matin ta femme m'attendait de pied ferme a la porte du forum
> et elle m'a dit d'arreter de te parler...et te demander en mariage  :rose:  :rose:
> ...



MDR

elle est pas comme ça ma Pitchoune....   

lol  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce matin ta femme m'attendait de pied ferme a la porte du forum
> et elle m'a dit d'arreter de te parler...et te demander en mariage  :rose:  :rose:



Bigame  alors ça c'est très fort, surtout pour un requin et suisse donc d'eau douce et élevé en aquarium


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> elle est pas comme ça ma Pitchoune....
> 
> lol  :rateau:






tu me crois pas? 

tampi....   


demande lui où elle etait ce matin     


là de toute façon ça ne peut plus continuer, c'est elle ou moi !!!    




je sais.....je connais la reponse ......


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bigame  alors ça c'est très fort, surtout pour un requin et suisse donc d'eau douce et élevé en aquarium





donc il serait moins mechant que ceux des eaux salées?



faut voir.....tu as raison, je vais encore reflechir !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là de toute façon ça ne peut plus continuer, c'est elle ou moi !!!



Oulà, fais attention des fois que se serait elle et toi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, fais attention des fois que se serait elle et toi




....entre nous.

je vais encore le garder quelques jours
j'ai encore ma cuisiniere en maladie
des meubles ikea a monter et
un mur a demolir.....    

haa et aussi des photos pour mon cv....


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ....entre nous.
> 
> je vais encore le garder quelques jours
> j'ai encore ma cuisiniere en maladie
> ...



bande de coquinnes!!!   

vous avez pas bientôt fini de faire les petites langues de vipères....    :rose:   

Bon... je vais réfléchire.... Mais si je veux pouvoir dormir dans mon lit cette nuit...
je vais élire:

Pitchoune Princesse de mon Coeur ! :love:  :love:  :love: 

Désolé Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Pitchoune Princesse de mon Coeur ! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Désolé Robertav




pas la peine de l'ecrire en grand, suis pas aveugle dis donc    

......juste un peu trop vieillotte pour concourir contre la belle piychounette


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais encore le garder quelques jours
> j'ai encore ma cuisiniere en maladie
> des meubles ikea a monter et
> un mur a demolir.....
> ...



Et bien, tu rentabilises !  C'est vraiment l'homme à "tous fers"...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, tu rentabilises !  C'est vraiment l'homme à "tous fers"...




et en plus il ne coute pas cher


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2004)

là je desespère, il n'y a plus moyen de se prendre des coudbouls comme ça, maintenant il faut les mériter      :hein:  oui, les mériter  :mouais:  alors je vous raconte pas comment je suis mal barré:
1. les macs j'y comprend rien ;
2. les blagues ça me fait pas rire;
3. j'ai juste un appareil jetable;
4. la poésie, connais pas;

ah ouais, par contre, je fais un très bon filet mignon 
  



bouhouhouhouhouuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

burp (air sandwich au saucisson)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là je desespère, il n'y a plus moyen de se prendre des coudbouls comme ça, maintenant il faut les mériter      :hein:  oui, les mériter  :mouais:  alors je vous raconte pas comment je suis mal barré:
> 1. les macs j'y comprend rien ;
> 2. les blagues ça me fait pas rire;
> 3. j'ai juste un appareil jetable;
> ...





povreeeeeeee petit choux !!!   

il faudrait un mur, le mur de lamantations !!!     


1 idem
2 j'en connais pas  :rose: 
3 une camescope trop compliqué donc pareils que pas en avoir 
4 moi et la litterature française ..... :rose: 


et meme comme DINDE je suis immangeable !!!


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est rien passé enfin....presque...
> 
> ce matin ta femme m'attendait de pied ferme a la porte du forum
> et elle m'a dit d'arreter de te parler...et te demander en mariage  :rose:  :rose:
> ...



Arrete de me faire passer pour ce que je ne suis pas! Je suis sage comme une image! J'ai rien fait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allé, bonne soirée et à +!


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> même comme DINDE je suis immangeable !!!



même farcie aux marrons ??    

_oui je sors _


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

La moi je repond aux nombreuses interviews suite a ma victoire du Coup d'Boule World Championship


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Arrete de me faire passer pour ce que je ne suis pas! Je suis sage comme une image! J'ai rien fait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouais ouais ouais comme les dial sur iChat ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Arrete de me faire passer pour ce que je ne suis pas! Je suis sage comme une image! J'ai rien fait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






c'est ça , c'est ça....j'ai mes espions moi, on me raconte tout .....   


bonne soirée les amoureux, pas trop de folies   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> même farcie aux marrons ??
> 
> _oui je sors _




surtout pas , si tu ne veut pas un supplement de travail


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

La je vais pas tarder à rentrer chez moi :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée les amoureux, pas trop de folies   :love:  :love:  :love:



Ben ça risque pas, LeSqual est sorti jouer aux cartes  

Bon, c'est pas grave, j'ai plein de trucs à faire!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> La je vais pas tarder à rentrer chez moi :love:






et tu prepare quoi de bon a manger?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça risque pas, LeSqual est sorti jouer aux cartes
> 
> Bon, c'est pas grave, j'ai plein de trucs à faire!




je immagine     
apres une journée tout seul a demolir , il y a des quoi reconstruire le soir


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu prepare quoi de bon a manger?


ça dépends de ce que je vais trouver dans le frigo    :love: 

P.S. ta copine va bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça dépends de ce que je vais trouver dans le frigo    :love:
> 
> P.S. ta copine va bien ?




sa peut alller......mais la douleur elle est la


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2004)

oulala ça fait chaud au coeur, je viens de me prendre une pluie de coudboul suite à mon message précédent...ça doit être l'effet filet mignon    

du coup, làa je vais faire une petite tournée de coudbouls


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

bien, je viens tout juste de rentrer du boulot


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bien, je viens tout juste de rentrer du boulot



Bienvenue chez toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa peut alller......mais la douleur elle est la



Elle a quoi ta copine Roberta? :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

Moi, là, je cherche la télécommande de la télé  

Ah, non, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

moi, je viens d'éteindre la télé.
y a que ma fille qui la regarde depuis 3 mois
Moi je préfère les DVD en ce moment


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi, là, je regarde Spiderman sur la chaîne suisse. J'ai jamais vu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Elle a quoi ta copine Roberta? :mouais:




elle a subi une intervention chirurgiclale tres lourde
aux endroit le plus delicats d'une femme   

et cette fois sera la derniere, on espere....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, là, je regarde Spiderman sur la chaîne suisse. J'ai jamais vu...



ts 1 ou 2?

et puis non, pas envie de me coller a la telé ce soir


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> La je vais pas tarder à rentrer chez moi :love:



Tu as fini de baiser ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fini de baiser ??




oui, tu m'as dit etre epuisé !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

vous êtes habillés ?


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes habillés ?



Euh... j'suis en pyjama :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Euh... j'suis en pyjama :rateau:



Ca va pas bien ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu m'as dit etre epuisé !!!



C'est pas trop à toi que je causais...

C'est merveilleux, ça fait des mois que j'y cause et qu'elle répond pas, là je cause à un autre et elle répond...

Doc, vient ici, une cliente pour toi, t'y fait la totale...

Avec fouet, cuir et tout.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, là, je regarde Spiderman sur la chaîne suisse. J'ai jamais vu...


c'est vrai, je te comprends. Regarder une chaîne suisse, on fait pas ça tous les jours juste pour le plaisir...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes habillés ?




comme d'habitude.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a subi une intervention chirurgiclale tres lourde
> aux endroit le plus delicats d'une femme
> 
> et cette fois sera la derniere, on espere....



ah, pas cool
Bon courage à elle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop à toi que je causais...
> 
> C'est merveilleux, ça fait des mois que j'y cause et qu'elle répond pas, là je cause à un autre et elle répond...
> 
> ...



Tu es la tous les jours sonnyboy ? Tu vis ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop à toi que je causais...
> 
> C'est merveilleux, ça fait des mois que j'y cause et qu'elle répond pas,
> .




opsssssss pardon......j'ai clique sur le mauvais "citer"

je retoune dans mon coin


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

tous les soirs en rentrant je déverse ma bile, aprés je bats mon chien, et je t'emmerde...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme d'habitude.......



 :rose:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Nom de Moi ! La 500e page... Mon c½ur bondit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tous les soirs en rentrant je déverse ma bile, aprés je bats mon chien, et je t'emmerde...



Tu as l'air sympa


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

tu cherches des amis ?

Moi pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, je te comprends. Regarder une chaîne suisse, on fait pas ça tous les jours juste pour le plaisir...




pfff     


elles sont tres biens les chaines.....tout depend du reportage !!!


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas bien ?



Si si!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfff
> 
> 
> elles sont tres biens les chaines.....tout depend du reportage !!!



Les chiennes suisses sont comme les autres faut les dresser...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu cherches des amis ?
> 
> Moi pas.



Oui merci


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

Alors ou tu tombes le futal comme les autres ou tu files...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors ou tu tombes le futal comme les autres ou tu files...



Ce qui est une autre façon de tomber le futal, convenons zan...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est une autre façon de tomber le futal, convenons zan...



le plus important c'est que je trouve des amis, et vite


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> le plus important c'est que je trouve des amis, et vite


t'aurais la tête de ton avatar, ce serait plus simple


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

Alors par contre je peux t'aider...

Tes amis, tu les veux du genre, "oui chérie tu as raison..." alors je te conseille Lorna...

Si tu préferres le style, aprés moi ton gazon repoussera plus, tu devrais essayer Amok.

Si tu aimes le style "Oh oui fouette moi" alors là c'est Doc qu'il te faut.

Aprés y a le tout venant...tout et le reste, 13 à la douzaine, c'est pas toujours du premier choix mais c'est pas cher.

Voilà.

Tchuss.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais la tête de ton avatar, ce serait plus simple




tu les veux vraiment toutes!!!!     

les filles du bureau ne sont pas t'elle suffisantes?    :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les filles du bureau ne sont pas t'elle suffisantes?    :love:  :love:



T'as du en prendre une belle de patelle toi...


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais la tête de ton avatar, ce serait plus simple


Tiens mais c'était le 10000e post de ce thread


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu les veux vraiment toutes!!!!
> 
> les filles du bureau ne sont pas t'elle suffisantes?    :love:  :love:



mais je ne fais rien avec les filles du bureau, à part manger du chocolat.
No zob in job, c'est un principe (quoique...)


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens mais c'était le 10000e post de ce thread



Félicitations fabienr!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors par contre je peux t'aider...
> 
> Tes amis, tu les veux du genre, "oui chérie tu as raison..." alors je te conseille Lorna...
> 
> ...



On pourrait prendre un appart' ensemble ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

Si tu payes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu payes...



C'est d'accord
Je ferais n'importe quoi pour avoir de vrais amis


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens mais c'était le 10000e post de ce thread



toujours pas fermé ?


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu payes...



tu te prostitue maintenant ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'accord
> Je ferais n'importe quoi pour avoir de vrais amis



Tu en as déjà d'aprés ce que j'ai pu voir...
 

Pas de grande qualité, mais faut bien commencer par quelque chose...


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu te prostitue maintenant ?


Oui il se prostitue _là "maintenant"_ 
(Pourquoi avant non ???)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as déjà d'aprés ce que j'ai pu voir...
> 
> 
> Pas de grande qualité, mais faut bien commencer par quelque chose...



La, tu m'intrigue... dis m'en plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu te prostitue maintenant ?



et macinside, tu veux pas devenir mon meilleur ami ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu te prostitue maintenant ?



C'est une façon de voir les choses..


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> La, tu m'intrigue... dis m'en plus



Je t'intrigue pas, je t'emmerde je t'ai dit !!

Suit le jeu...
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> le plus important c'est que je trouve des amis, et vite


Remplis mieux ton profil alors: où tu vis, photo de toi dans ton portrait, ce que tu aimes dans la vie, etc.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> et macinside, tu veux pas devenir mon meilleur ami ?



macinside est déjà ton ami...il est déjà derrière toi...

trop tard...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je t'intrigue pas, je t'emmerde je t'ai dit !!
> 
> Suit le jeu...
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Je vais venir avec mes collègues de l'ariane, ça va être ta fête sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Je vais venir avec mes collègues de l'ariane, ça va être ta fête sonny



Ah !!

Culture...

On choisi ses amis en plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!
> 
> Culture...
> 
> On choisi ses amis en plus...



Je t'ai reconnu, tu bosses chez MCS


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Novembre 2004)

Arrivé de mon boulot.. tcheu... une journée interminaaaaaable! JE HAIS LES LUNDIS!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

Merde comment tu le sais ???

Qui m'a dénoncé ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

maintenant j'ai fini les munitions...    

il en a un qui doit etre content, son slip tiens un peu plus


----------



## Franswa (15 Novembre 2004)

je vais pas tarder à aller dodoter :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me sens bien. J'ai regardé un bon film et je viens de faire un petit tour sur le bar. Je me dis que la méchanceté ça n'est jamais rien d'autre qu'une vérité qui atteint sa cible, et que parfois, parfois seulement, sonnyboy a des posts particulièrement réjouissants. Je me dis que c'était bon de revoir thebig aujourd'hui, qu'il y avait longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas lu et que, même si ça peut paraître stupide, il me manquait le vieux bougre. Je me dis que c'est une grâce d'être léger.


----------



## Franswa (15 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me sens bien. J'ai regardé un bon film et je viens de faire un petit tour sur le bar. Je me dis que la méchanceté ça n'est jamais rien d'autre qu'une vérité qui atteint sa cible, et que parfois, parfois seulement, sonnyboy a des posts particulièrement réjouissants. Je me dis que c'était bon de revoir thebig aujourd'hui, qu'il y avait longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas lu et que, même si ça peut paraître stupide, il me manquait le vieux bougre. Je me dis que c'est une grâce d'être léger.


 Ouais mais certaine personne sont tellement légère... que c'est pas forcément très bon pour l'entourage attention aux odeurs !!!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me demande si un des attributs de SMG est plus proche, au niveau de la mobilité et de l'agilité ,d' un lombric ou d'un ténia ?
Je n'arrive pas à me décider, la vie est décidément trop complexe.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me demande si un des attributs de SMG est plus proche, au niveau de la mobilité et de l'agilité ,d' un lombric ou d'un ténia ?
> Je n'arrive pas à me décider, la vie est décidément trop complexe.



Foguenne, ou l'art d'être léger expliqué aux masses...  :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me dis que c'était bon de revoir thebig aujourd'hui, qu'il y avait longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas lu et que, même si ça peut paraître stupide, il me manquait le vieux bougre.


Oh tu sais t'es pas le seul


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me sens bien. J'ai regardé un bon film et je viens de faire un petit tour sur le ragondin mary. Je me dis que la frappe chirurgicale infernale ça n'est jamais rien d'autre qu'une vérité qui atteint sa pince à épiler à fleurs, et que parfois, parfois seulement, sonnyboy a des effets spéciaux particulièrement réjouissants. Je me dis que c'était bon de réparer thebig aujourd'hui, qu'il y avait longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas lu et que, même si ça peut paraître stupide, il me manquait l'accordéon bougre. Je me dis que c'est une vaseline frimousse d'être léger.

 ce n'est  pas moi, c'est le débilitron


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2004)

Je ferais bien un mahjong.  
Dîtes, Monsieur l'Archiviste, on pourrait pas organiser ça un de ces quatre.
Entre la Bretagne et l'Aude, on devrait trouver un terrain de jeu.


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

BONJOUR!  :love:   

Là maintenant... je me frotte le caca des yeux qui m'empêche de bien voir mon écran!    :rateau:


----------



## piro (16 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment j essaye de sortir du coltar 
avec un petit café matinal
 :sleep:

je sents que la journée va étre longue


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment j essaye de sortir du coltar
> avec un petit café matinal
> :sleep:
> 
> je sents que la journée va étre longue



Alors bonne longue journée!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2004)

mal dormi, mal à la tête, mais la pêche quand même. Une bonne journée qui s'annonce?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Je finis une boîte de Tic-tac.


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> mal dormi, mal à la tête, mais la pêche quand même. Une bonne journée qui s'annonce?



Ben forcement!   

Faut même pas te poser la question....


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je finis une boîte de Tic-tac.


 ...sur un tic ou sur un tac...

 bon ben moi j'arrive.....pas à commeencer à bosser......
 pourtant j'ai fait tout comme tous les jours....la cérémonie des "3 C", les génuflexions devant mon patron, la bise :love: aux collègues,  relus tous les threads de la nuit, consulté mes divers découverts à la banque,.....voilà voilà.......

 ...bon je vais m'y mettre alors ...oui oui..hop...allez...zou....c parti !:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben forcement!
> 
> Faut même pas te poser la question....



Suffit de s'en persuader au réveil, et c'est ce que je fais en ce moment!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> bon ben moi j'arrive.....pas à commeencer à bosser......
> pourtant j'ai fait tout comme tous les jours....la cérémonie des "3 C", les génuflexions devant mon patron, la bise :love: aux collègues,  relus tous les threads de la nuit, consulté mes divers découverts à la banque,.....voilà voilà.......
> 
> ...bon je vais m'y mettre alors ...oui oui..hop...allez...zou....c parti !:mouais:



Tu veux un Tic-Tac ?


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un Tic-Tac ?


 .......ben non ...t'as tout bouffé !.....au fait fais gaffe, à ce qu'il paraît ça file la cagarelle !:hosto:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un Tic-Tac ?



Tu livres la Ferarri qui l'accompagne ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .......ben non ...t'as tout bouffé !.....au fait fais gaffe, à ce qu'il paraît ça file la cagarelle !:hosto:



Merci de prévenir  Mais tu as lu ça dans les petites lignes sur l'emballage ou c'est du vécu ?   :hosto:


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de prévenir  Mais tu as lu ça dans les petites lignes sur l'emballage ou c'est du vécu ?   :hosto:


 .............j'en ai fait des choses tu sais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila tel Ulysse face aux sirènes a dit:
			
		

> .............j'en ai fait des choses tu sais...



Contente d'avoir trouvé un expert de ces choses là, qu'est-ce que tu es fort et comme tu es expérimenté :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

bonjour       :love: 

maintenant j'ai terminé mes devoirs et passé
les coups de fils habituels: maman frerot copines 

les enfants a l'ecole , une tasse de café et me voila sur macg   


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## root (16 Novembre 2004)

hello !

là, je regrette amèrement le job de cet été, ou je pouvais passer dire bonjour sur MacGé plus souvent...

et je me console en regardant le bel iBook que je me suis acheté!

bonne journée


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Contente d'avoir trouvé un expert de ces choses là, qu'est-ce que tu es fort et comme tu es expérimenté :love:


  .....ehhh oui ...il<m'en faut plus qu'un tic tac  (pré suçé vu que ct le dernier!) pour m'attraper :love:


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2004)

Les forums Macgé, une bonne alternative au travail..


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....ehhh oui ...il<m'en faut plus qu'un tic tac  (pré suçé vu que ct le dernier!) pour m'attraper :love:



Pré-sucé !  Non, je te t'aurais pas fait ça  

Maintenant, je passe en mode expérimentation d'Eclipse Fash mais j'ai besoin d'un expert fort et savant pour me guider   :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pré-sucé !  Non, je te t'aurais pas fait ça
> 
> Maintenant, je passe en mode expérimentation d'Eclipse Fash mais j'ai besoin d'un expert fort et savant pour me guider   :love:


J'aurais bien un expert mais... c'est plutot lui qui se pretend expert, il hante les bas fond de la macgamezone : Num41


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> hello !
> 
> là, je regrette amèrement le job de cet été, ou je pouvais passer dire bonjour sur MacGé plus souvent...
> 
> ...



Chouette! encore un petit suisse que je connaisais pas...    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2004)

Là je regarde l'équipe l'effet du niquage que mon boss a fait a son équipe, pas joli joli  :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Là j'attends mon boss pour lui demander qu'il me vire.


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends mon boss pour lui demander qu'il me vire.


  ...accordé...t'es viré !

  ...moi j'attends de passer à plein temps.......comme ça je pourrai bosser encore plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...accordé...t'es viré !
> 
> ...moi j'attends de passer à plein temps.......comme ça je pourrai bosser encore plus



Oui, mais comme tu sauras pourquoi tu existes :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

j'ai faim  :rose:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Là je vais me raser la langue.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais me raser la langue.




tu dois aller faire prendre  l'air a ta voiture ?


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

Je vais me faire un café avant de me mettre au boulot.
[Edit] bonjour Princess...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais me raser la langue.



Une Eclipse Flash ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire un café avant de me mettre au boulot.
> [Edit] bonjour Princess...





c'est pour la soupe que je prepare?     :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

non, je suis fan des cafés pas trop fort en grosse quantité en journée, surtout que devant l'écran ça sert de bouillotte... soupe à quoi ? [créons un post de recette de soupe en tout genre...]


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Novembre 2004)

J'me ballade sur différents tradadas et n'arrive pas à suivre votre rythme effréné de salades que vous débitez aussi vite qu'un godet lampé par Global


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim  :rose:


 et la soupe???


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et la soupe???


si elle mange toute la soupe "avant de la faire", les petits minots auront rien à becquetter à midi


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

là, je médite.

Lombric ou ténia ?   Lombric ou ténia ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et la soupe???




elle cuit...

non je suis une menteuse, je suis en train de la manger  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> là, je médite.
> 
> Lombric ou ténia ?   Lombric ou ténia ?





moche par moche le lombric


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Là, je médite aussi : menthe ou menthe forte, c'est pour grosse commande


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> si elle mange toute la soupe "avant de la faire", les petits minots auront rien à becquetter à midi




mais quelle langue de vipere     


nan , j'en ai assez faite , d'ailleur meme trop , sa partira surement a la poubelle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> là, je médite.
> Lombric ou ténia ?   Lombric ou ténia ?


Sans hésitation possible ... le tenia !!!!!!!  
Avec lui, plus question d'aller prendre un verre le soir en solitaire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je médite aussi : menthe ou menthe forte, c'est pour grosse commande




reglisse mentholé  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> là, je médite.
> 
> Lombric ou ténia ?   Lombric ou ténia ?



Si c'est pour manger tout de suite, le lombric.


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je médite aussi : menthe ou menthe forte, c'est pour grosse commande


  ..Tic Tac ? .:hosto:..cagarelle, ou pas cagarelle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais quelle langue de vipere



À ton avis le pelage ça suffit pour éviter les morsures de ce genre de bestioles ? Non parce que récemment encore, croyant avoir un pelage de loup avec sous poil étanche limite réflon, j'ai mis la patte où il ne fallait pas :sick: et depuis j'ai des doutes sur...  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..Tic Tac ? .:hosto:..cagarelle, ou pas cagarelle ?



Je ne sais pas, il faut que je lise les petites lignes


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> là, je médite.
> 
> Lombric ou ténia ?   Lombric ou ténia ?



pour moi ce sera Ténia svp.... mais bien cuit et avec bpc d'oignons...   

J'adore la saucisse à rotir!    :love:   

Bon ap à ceux qui mangent déjà...


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, il faut que je lise les petites lignes


 
 ...ya écrit "m.....à celui qui lira "


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila Gandhi a dit:
			
		

> ...ya écrit "m.....à celui qui lira "



 Je ne voudrais pas créer un épidémie non plus, alors que le but est de faire plaisir et de rafraîchir quand même 


PS: un courant d'air enrhume vite toutefois...


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas créer un épidémie non plus, alors que le but est de faire plaisir et de rafraîchir quand même
> 
> 
> PS: un courant d'air enrhume vite toutefois...


 
 .....:hosto:...Eau et gaz à tous les étages....(SG)....


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour manger tout de suite, le lombric.



Non, non, je médite encore sur SMG.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À ton avis le pelage ça suffit pour éviter les morsures de ce genre de bestioles ? Non parce que récemment encore, croyant avoir un pelage de loup avec sous poil étanche limite réflon, j'ai mis la patte où il ne fallait pas :sick: et depuis j'ai des doutes sur...  ?




bon tu veux quoi?  

un bol de soupe?     avec ou sans poils?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila version Tinguely créant New York  a dit:
			
		

> .....:hosto:...Eau et gaz à tous les étages....(SG)....



On garde ta définition, je crois alors


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

la, je digère... bluup :sick: enfin j'essai


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la, je digère... bluup :sick: enfin j'essai


bon, alors je prend pas le même plat du jour que toi !
Tu me déconseilles quoi ? passque là j'y allais


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

la maison est calme , pas de circulation en bas 
 un cd de irakere , fiston avec ses lego.......

je vous offre un café?     :love:


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bon, alors je prend pas le même plat du jour que toi !
> Tu me déconseilles quoi ? passque là j'y allais


cassoulet :mouais: je sais, je sais, mais j'ai pu m'empêcher de me jeter dessus


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous offre un café?     :love:



si tu habitais auprès de chez moi, je serai en train de sonnner à ta porte pour un petit café avec un peu de lait et de sucre


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maison est calme , pas de circulation en bas
> un cd de irakere , fiston avec ses lego.......
> 
> je vous offre un café?     :love:



Oui Roberta et stretooooo    :love:

à proposito de palabras idiotas   celui-ci :style:

ton chat dans la gorge le service à raclette ça suffit pour empaler les béquilles de ce chewing-gum de tongs en plastique ? Non parce que récemment encore, croyant avoir un grand verre d'eau d'inspecteur des impôts avec sous poil étanche limite réflon, j'ai mis la tricycle où il ne fallait pas et depuis j'ai des truffes sur... ?


Bon je vais prendre mon café :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maison est calme , pas de circulation en bas
> un cd de irakere , fiston avec ses lego.......
> 
> je vous offre un café?     :love:



Volontier ...   

et c possible d'avoir un petit morceau de chocolat avec? :rose: 

Moi je digére une bonne soupe aux croutons.... (c'est cette Robertave qui m'a donné envie de faire de la soupe....)    alors que ce matin je pensais déja à ma bonne entrecôte de Ténia....


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

bluuup :sick:  Rrrrrroooooooooh fini le cassoulet :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui Roberta et stretooooo    :love:
> 
> à proposito de palabras idiotas   celui-ci :style:
> 
> ...




parfait meme 2 café comme cela tu ne poste pas ce que je ne peux pas comprendre !!!    :rose:       :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> depuis j'ai des truffes sur... ?



Ca va encore me retomber dessus ca....


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va encore me retomber dessus ca....


ben avec ta manie de la fourrer partout aussi


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben avec ta manie de la fourrer partout aussi



et toujours à ras de terre


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav mode IA on a dit:
			
		

> parfait meme 2 café comme cela tu ne poste pas ce que je ne peux pas comprendre !!!    :rose:       :love:



As-tu pensé à changer de navigateur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok hygrométrique a dit:
			
		

> Ca va encore me retomber dessus ca....



Mais bien sûr


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Un petit café et l'addiction. Merci  

Qui m'offre la carré (carreau, branche, que sais-je encore pour nos amis francophones) de chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu pensé à changer de navigateur ?





bah , j'ai testé ceux de  droite et de gauche , finalment je prend celui du milieu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit café et l'addiction. Merci
> 
> Qui m'offre la carré (carreau, branche, que sais-je encore pour nos amis francophones) de chocolat ?



Un carreau pour changer 







Cela te fera les dents et moi je me les émousserai pendant ce temps


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah , j'ai testé ceux de  droite et de gauche , finalment je prend celui du milieu



Décidément très pointue (ça c'est pour Pitchfork) pour les tests veritas


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork équilibriste a dit:
			
		

> Cela te fera les dents et moi je me les émousserai pendant ce temps



Le tout est d'éviter les pointes avec ce genre d'engins


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

.......apres les souris je me demande si il y a pas de fantomes chez moi    

je m'explique.....   

depuis 3/4 jours j'entend un tic tic, comme une goutte d'eau qui tombe au sol
ce bruit vient a l'opposé de la piece où mon bureau est installé......

depuis hier j'esssaie de voir quesque c'est mais niet!!!   

là encore ce matin je suis allée "surveiller" le bruit de prés mais
des que je m'approche que dalle , plus rien se passe

là j'en ai carrement marre , il y a de plus en plus de tic tic mais 
pas d'eau au sol ou ailleur et plus de bruit quand j'approche !!! :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Décidément très pointue (ça c'est pour Pitchfork) pour les tests veritas



Pas trouvé mieux pour ôter les lambeaux de chair coincés entre les dents


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .......apres les souris je me demande si il y a pas de fantomes chez moi
> 
> je m'explique.....
> 
> ...




 C'est pas Roberto que tu as oublié dans le grenier ?????


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Roberto que tu as oublié dans le grenier ?????




j'appelle la voisine du 3eme ,c'est elle qui a un granier  

je savais pas que ma petite vieille tenait en otage les jeunots !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav mode Swatch a dit:
			
		

> depuis 3/4 jours j'entend un tic tic,



Et pas tac tac ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pas tac tac ?  :mouais:



non j'insiste : TIC TIC


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non j'insiste : TIC TIC


 :affraid: TIC TIC  TIC TIC  TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC
 TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TICTIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TICTIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TICTIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TICTIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TICTIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TICTIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TICTIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC TIC......

 :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::hosto::hosto::hosto::hosto::hosto::rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: TIC TIC  etc...
> :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::hosto::hosto::hosto::hosto::hosto::rateau:



C'est le bruit de la truffe qui tombe sur le plancher   :hosto: prise en photo par un hasselblad à double canon scié et superposés, une vraie merveille de technologie   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'en ai carrement marre , il y a de plus en plus de tic tic mais
> pas d'eau au sol ou ailleur et plus de bruit quand j'approche !!! :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


C'est qu'il vient pas de là où tu crois, pense aux tuyaux, grands transporteurs de bruits étranges devant l'éternel, à la réverdération sur les murs, aux bouches d'aérations, au faux murs, aux passages secrets sous les lattes de plancher, aux blagues de tes amis, au voisin qui t'espionne par un trou dans le plafond pour s'arrêter de verser ses produits illicites quand tu t'approches (il a peur que tu le remarques - raté).
  etc.

  barrer la ou les... bon en fait y a pas de mention utile... :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

retire ta montre de ton poignet Robertav t'aura plus de tic tic


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

J'ai la nausée, ça doit être les trois Tic tic tic :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> retire ta montre de ton poignet Robertav t'aura plus de tic tic



je ne porte pas de montre a la maison et le tic tic n'est pas regulier   

autre idée ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> autre idée ?



Ce n'est pas plutôt clic clic ?


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

Là ménant je suis au Labo j'essaie de lire un truc sans m'endormir et j'attends l'heure pour visiter ce fichu appart. Je suis CRE-VÉ. J'en ai marre de courrir après les agences, de m'entendre dire un jour qu'il est libre que je peux venir avec les documents pour le réserver, et le lendemain que ah mais il est déjà loué, voulez vous voir nos autres offres ? (Tu sais où tu peux te les mettre tes offres ?) Et jetter mon argent par les fenêtre du TGV Paris-Lille.
   Bon enfin c'est ptet pas aussi pire que cherche un logement à Paris en été je pense.

   Allez hop un actifed et j'y retourne. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il vient pas de là où tu crois, pense aux tuyaux, grands transporteurs de bruits étranges devant l'éternel, à la réverdération sur les murs, aux bouches d'aérations, au faux murs, aux passages secrets sous les lattes de plancher, aux blagues de tes amis, au voisin qui t'espionne par un trou dans le plafond pour s'arrêter de verser ses produits illicites quand tu t'approches (il a peur que tu le remarques - raté).
> etc.
> 
> barrer la ou les... bon en fait y a pas de mention utile... :rateau:




tu arrete là ? 

j'habite dans un appart qui lui est dans une tres ancienne maison

les faux plafons ne manquent pas , la cheminé non plus mais... 

le bruit proviens dans un coin où il y a un radiateur et donc des tuyaux...

je suis resté allongé sur le sol 15 bons minutes, rien...des que je m'eloigne sa recommence     

là je vien de mettre un cd du spyro gyra le bruit peut continuer , je m'en fiche
je ne l'entend plus


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis resté allongé sur le sol 15 bons minutes, rien...


 Ben c'est sûr que si tu fais la sieste tout de suite t'entends moins


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas plutôt clic clic ?


Ou plic plic


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

tic clic ou plic , comme vous voulez !!    

vous n'avez que a faire un test (si si je l'ai fait  :rose:  ) :
laisser tomber une goutte d'eau sur un parquet


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

Je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacGé.


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tic clic ou plic .........


  ......monte le chauffage ..c'est peut-être le bruit de tes dents qui claquent....


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacGé.



On peut l'afficher en quatre par trois ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ......monte le chauffage ..c'est peut-être le bruit de tes dents qui claquent....



Et ça te fait rire l'abus de tic tic, toi ?


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacGé.


 ...Adieu Sylko on t'aimait bien,
 Adieu l'ami on t'aimait tu sais ....


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te fait rire l'abus de tic tic, toi ?


 ...ben je vais pas pleurer...mes larmes feraient Plic Plic sur le parquet...on irait m'accuser de torture mentale encore


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacGé.



tu nous la laisse ta sylkmobile ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila apparemment sans dégivrage intégré a dit:
			
		

> ...ben je vais pas pleurer...mes larmes feraient Plic Plic sur le parquet...on irait m'accuser de torture mentale encore



Ben oui c'est vrai ça arrive ça  mais Lila, tu sais bien que la vérité est ailleurs et qu'on ne te laissera pas comme ça, voyons   :love:


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

Citation:
Posté par sylko
Je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacGé.

16:48:30 il est pas encore démembré ! la liste l'affiche encore en entier


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacGé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Foguenne tu me déçois beaucoup   moi qui te pensait l'ami des animaux  :rose: Je suis déçue


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne tu me déçois beaucoup   moi qui te pensait l'ami des animaux  :rose: Je suis déçue


En même temps hein c'est Modérator, il ne faut donc pas s'étonner du plaisir qu'il prend à voir quelqu'un de banni


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Il a pas voulu me mettre dehors. J'ai donc pris sur mon temps de travail (pas bien, je sais ) pour lui poster ma démission. Ce soir je me couche tôt.


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

bye-bye Sylko...  :rateau:  :love:

WOUAAAAA!!!!   

déja 500 posts!!!!! 100% débiles et 95% inutiles...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

là je m'ennuie royalment :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

là, j'ai fait en sorte que ça m'arrive moins


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je m'ennuie royalment :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



va poster une photo...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je m'ennuie royalment :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



C'est normal, c'est le deuxième effet ça.


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

monoeil dans sa signature a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise mac depuis 1990


Et ce cher Mac t'en veut pas trop ?
 

 Oui parce que moi ça m'énerve les gens qui disent "mac" à la place de "un mac" ou "des macs" ou à la rigueur en général "le mac". Enfin ça m'énerve moins que ceux qui disent "chez mac" et en général "mac" comme un nom propre à la place de "Apple". 



_là ménant, c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> va poster une photo...




j'ai un camescope , top de boutons , trop compliqué qui fait aussi photo
mais j'ai pas de apn   

et puis si meme j'arriverai a quelques chose je ne sais meme pas comment le relier a mon mac


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un camescope , top de boutons , trop compliqué qui fait aussi photo
> mais j'ai pas de apn
> 
> et puis si meme j'arriverai a quelques chose je ne sais meme pas comme le relie a mon mac



La prochaine fois que Pitchoune vient te casser la tête... demande lui de t'expliquer comment ça marche....


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Spyro, tu as raison, sachons manier les mots français   Je m'en veux vraiment tu sais. Vilain serf, je n'ai vraiment aucun respect pour le mac en question. Fin de mission.  
L'avait qu'à pas me forcer à bosser sur autre chose que mon tournesol d'abord !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que Pitchoune vient te casser la tête... demande lui de t'expliquer comment ça marche....





   
 .....parce que en plus d'etre tres jolie elle est aussi intelligente?   

voila,  mon dernier espoir de t'arracher a elle s'est definitivement envolé  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, tu as raison, sachons manier les mots français


Oh le français je m'en fous (comment chuis pas crédible ?), c'est juste pour "Mac" que je dis ça 

 D'un autre côté c'est vrai que si tu dis "j'utilise un Mac depuis 1990" du coté de pigalle, va savoir ce qu'ils vont comprendre :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ce cher Mac t'en veut pas trop ?
> 
> 
> Oui parce que moi ça m'énerve les gens qui disent "mac" à la place de "un mac" ou "des macs" ou à la rigueur en général "le mac". Enfin ça m'énerve moins que ceux qui disent "chez mac" et en général "mac" comme un nom propre à la place de "Apple".
> ...




en resumé j'ai un tournesol , je dois l'appeler comment?
un imac , un mac ou "moi j'ai un apple?"


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté c'est vrai que si tu dis "j'utilise un Mac depuis 1990" du coté de pigalle, va savoir ce qu'ils vont comprendre :mouais: :rateau:


Ben, que c'est un mac qui sait pas se débrouiller.


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en resumé j'ai un tournesol , je dois l'appeler comment?
> un imac , un mac ou "moi j'ai un apple?"


Un sac à puces.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Un sac à puces.




haaa bon ?????    


tu veux dire que mon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ressemble a ceci ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps: regardé le beau imac que je vien de trouver


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Je vois que tu as trouvé un statut  Et sinon les plic, plic font toujours tic, tic ? Tu vas rire, il me semble en entendre aussi  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as trouvé un statut  Et sinon les plic, plic font toujours tic, tic ?




oui j'ai trouvé mon statut....enfin pas vraiment moi...  

un bouleur (ou bouleuse j'ai pas encore compris  :rose: ) m'a envoyé le coup avec  : 

coucou princess

et voila , ça m'a donné l'idée de le mettre come statut


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

[QUOTEet voila , ça m'a donné l'idée de le mettre come statut      [/QUOTE]

.....   ...c'est classe !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , ça m'a donné l'idée de le mettre come statut



Je vois 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....   ...c'est classe !



Il va falloir t'en trouver un


----------



## KARL40 (16 Novembre 2004)

"pas souvent là mais le coeur y est"

C'est exactement ce que je me dis ...


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai trouvé mon statut....enfin pas vraiment moi...
> 
> un bouleur (ou bouleuse j'ai pas encore compris  :rose: ) m'a envoyé le coup avec  :
> 
> ...



Ben j'espère que l'oubli du e à la fin c'est exprès... parce que sinon je vais commencer à me poser des questions    

Princesse c le petit surnom de ma Pitchoune  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'espère que l'oubli du e à la fin c'est exprès... parce que sinon je vais commencer à me poser des questions
> 
> Princesse c le petit surnom de ma Pitchoune  :rose:  :love:




nan c'est pas toi qui m'a boulé hier mais ta femme     
mais vous en etes pas lles auteurs de ce mot !!!


et pour princess , je l'ai recopié tel quel


----------



## elektroseb (16 Novembre 2004)

Là, je viens de voir un reportage sur france2 sur l'informatique Mac/Pc... avec l'equipe de Ludomac interviewée quelques secondes...

ca fait plaisr d'entendre parler d'Apple en bien au 20H


----------



## Oizo (16 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de voir un reportage sur france2 sur l'informatique Mac/Pc... avec l'equipe de Ludomac interviewé quelques secondes...
> 
> ca fait plaisr d'entendre parler d'Apple en bien au 20H



Oui je viens de le voir aussi, génial ce reportage, et bonne pub pour Apple !


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de voir un reportage sur france2 sur l'informatique Mac/Pc... avec l'equipe de Ludomac interviewée quelques secondes...
> 
> ca fait plaisr d'entendre parler d'Apple en bien au 20H


vu aussi !! c'est vrai qu'il est beau le nouveau 30" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Oui moi aussi mais bon un peu simpliste le comparaison communisme et capitalisme
Pour moi c'est clair que les deux sont capitalistes


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi mais bon un peu simpliste le comparaison communisme et capitalisme
> Pour moi c'est clair que les deux sont capitalistes



Evident oui...


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

bon je vais essayer de me mettre à iMovie un peu, histoire de me faire des petits montage vidéo, enfin je vais déjà essayer de m'y mettre


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2004)

ça me fait bien plaisir...


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais essayer de me mettre à iMovie un peu, histoire de me faire des petits montage vidéo, enfin je vais déjà essayer de m'y mettre



Et puis si tu comprends pas, envoie-le toujours bouler.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

iMovie c'est pas trop dur néanmoins good luck


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> iMovie c'est pas trop dur néanmoins good luck



Non, c'est même rigolo! Va voir ma signature


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

Moi, là, je vais me doucher!

a +


----------



## Stargazer (16 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis sorti de mon bain


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis sorti de mon bain



Et moi, là, je suis de retour


----------



## Stargazer (16 Novembre 2004)

Ben comme ça on est bien propre pour le bar !


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Il me reste une tache à accomplir : me coucher. Mais j'ai pas envie.


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste une tache à accomplir : me coucher. Mais j'ai pas envie.



S'il te reste une tache comme tu dis, faut aussi aller te laver!


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

Je suis content de revenir ici


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

*bonne    nuit*      :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonne nuit aussi!   :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Novembre 2004)

Hé ben, y'a du monde fatigué ce soir ! :rateau:


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: :sleep:........    :sleep:  :bebe: ...@+++++ tutti


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> S'il te reste une tache comme tu dis, faut aussi aller te laver!



Ça yest, je me prends encore un savon.  C'est quand même sympathique d'être compris.


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

Le début de semaine , vous fatigues autant ?


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Novembre 2004)

Arf, je viens de voir le lancement d'une émission sur M6, DOCS de CHOC demain soir... y'aura pleins pleins d'interviews de J.-C. Vandamme!    A voir donc... bon, moi, dodo, bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

Je rentre d'un match de hockey et je constate les dégats dans les forums...


----------



## morden (17 Novembre 2004)

je cherche une raison valable pour justifier mon futur retard à mon rapport pour vendredi pendant que je glande dans mon lit à écouter everlast 

A part ça, j'ai les cuisses au chaud !!  !!


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2004)

Et bien moi, j'entame ma 25 h debout après avoir appris hier matin que mon boss me foutait à la porte...
La raison ? aucune idée...c'est ce qui est le plus enrageant..comment ? en deux minutes..l'alternative...plus de 50% de baisse de salaire...l'alternative..aucune...sinon le chômage et encore je risque d'être pénalisé car on me propose un autre contrat de travail...

Bref...j'ai le teint aussi blanc que mon iMac....j'adore ces moment d'intense solitude...


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de faire 27 jolies petites madeleines délicatement parfumées à la fleur d'oranger, impec pour aller avec mon thé...


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi, j'entame ma 25 h debout après avoir appris hier matin que mon boss me foutait à la porte...
> La raison ? aucune idée...c'est ce qui est le plus enrageant..comment ? en deux minutes..l'alternative...plus de 50% de baisse de salaire...l'alternative..aucune...sinon le chômage et encore je risque d'être pénalisé car on me propose un autre contrat de travail...
> 
> Bref...j'ai le teint aussi blanc que mon iMac....j'adore ces moment d'intense solitude...



Ben merde ....   

Je te souhaite de vite retrouver du travail, de garder le nom de ton employeur (la vengeance est un plat qui se mange.... avec les doigts, ou les poings) et de pas déprimer....  

Moi je suis au chômage depuis 1 mois et demi... et j'en peu plus de rien faire!!! (si si ...je flood ici... mais c pas du boulot...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep:........    :sleep:  :bebe: ...@+++++ tutti



 :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Bon courage à vous Le Squal et La Mouette.
J'ai connu ça pendant un an. C'est vraiment dur.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

Je rencontre le Grand Bailly


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je rencontre le Grand Bailly



Tu vas apprendre à préparer un yaourt ?


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi, j'entame ma 25 h debout après avoir appris hier matin que mon boss me foutait à la porte...
> La raison ? aucune idée...c'est ce qui est le plus enrageant..comment ? en deux minutes..l'alternative...plus de 50% de baisse de salaire...l'alternative..aucune...sinon le chômage et encore je risque d'être pénalisé car on me propose un autre contrat de travail...
> 
> Bref...j'ai le teint aussi blanc que mon iMac....j'adore ces moment d'intense solitude...


J'ai donné congé à mon employeur. Une place se libère...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas apprendre à préparer un yaourt ?



Pour le yaourt je préfère le goût bulgare


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2004)

je reconstruis un desktop sous OS 9 la :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous

là maintenant je vais rester un peu avec vous et avec un bon café bien chaud   

pour la mouette, le squale et monoeil je vous envoie tous mes ondes positives pour un futur professionnel meilleur  ....si sa marche pas , me boulez pas rouge quand meme   :rose:  :love:  :love: 

mademoiselle modern sa te dirait pas de faire un fond ecran theme noel
mais qu'il ne soit pas tellement foncé comme ceux que je trouve sur le web ?    :love: 

tibo, Pitchfork et fabien je vous fais un petit bisoux  :love:


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> là maintenant je vais rester un peu avec vous et avec un bon café bien chaud
> 
> ...


Et si je préfère une bise aux ondes, mêmes positives


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> là maintenant je vais rester un peu avec vous et avec un bon café bien chaud
> 
> ...



bisou aussi!


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> là maintenant je vais rester un peu avec vous et avec un bon café bien chaud
> 
> ...



Merci! Byzoux "aussi"    :love:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Et si je préfère une bise aux ondes, mêmes positives




voila


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

et moi qui n'en demandais qu'une.  Là maintenant je viens de penser que j'ai du taf


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> là maintenant je vais rester un peu avec vous et avec un bon café bien chaud
> 
> ...



Souvent en ne demandant rien on obtient beaucoup en retour, merci Princess

Cela égayera encore plus une journée bien commencée

La même chose en retour et un petit café avec du sucre ou des sucrettes (je ne me le rappelle plus)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci! Byzoux "aussi"    :love:  :rose:




va embrasser ta femme toi      

dis, la bestiole que j'ai vu dans portfolio elle se trouve dans ton aquarium?    ....parce que la c'est sur, je viendra pas ce we aider pitchune a remonter les meubles que tu as demilis   :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2004)

Merci :love:  ça fait chaud au coeur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tibo, un petit bisoux  :love:



C'est gentil, mais tu prends des risques tu sais...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela égayera encore plus une journée bien commencée
> 
> La même chose en retour et un petit café avec du sucre ou des sucrettes (je ne me le rappelle plus)




sucrette et ....pas de yaourt , berkkkk     :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sucrette et ....pas de yaourt , berkkkk     :love:



c'est tibo qui m'a entrainé sur ce sujet voluptueux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merci :love:  ça fait chaud au coeur !



.....a moi sa fait mal voir quelq'un remercié du jour au lendemain sans explications..

j'ai du en virer moi du personnel quand j'etait "chef " mais la personne concérné elle savait pourquoi....toutes ces personnes sont toujours mes amies aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil, mais tu prends des risques tu sais...




pour un petit biz virtuel?  

depuis quand la grippe se trasmet via un ordi?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2004)

Euh, y a des virus qui se transmettent par ordi...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, y a des virus qui se transmettent par ordi...



MAIS PAS sur MAC .......ou on m'a menti ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav jouant l'amour du risque a dit:
			
		

> pour un petit biz virtuel?
> 
> depuis quand la grippe se trasmet via un ordi?



Il n'y a pas que les conseils qui sont fatals, les dépenses dénergies à nouer des contacts virtuels le sont aussi.


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas que les conseils qui sont fatals, les dépenses dénergies à nouer des contacts virtuels le sont aussi



à qui qui le dis-tu ??


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis, la bestiole que j'ai vu dans portfolio elle se trouve dans ton aquarium?    ....parce que la c'est sur, je viendra pas ce we aider pitchune a remonter les meubles que tu as demilis   :love:



Bien sûr qu'elle y est.... mais elle mord pas....    :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à qui qui le dis-tu ??



Surtout quand ils sont aussi fiables que du vent.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à qui qui le dis-tu ??




bonjour la belle infermiere  :love:  :love: 

le ch 7 machin c'est parti  .......tu as eu encore des dragueurs sur le ichat?


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand ils sont aussi fiables que du vent.



  :mouais:  tu veux pas dire aussi peu fiables que du vent ?


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour la belle infermiere  :love:  :love:
> le ch 7 machin c'est parti  .......tu as eu encore des dragueurs sur le ichat?



Merci Roberta...  Mais cette nuit calme plat     tant mieux... 
m'enfin bon si j'ai des news


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

me levant, je me disais que la bise était douce...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  tu veux pas dire aussi peu fiables que du vent ?



Je vois que tu te sens concernée par mes propos. Il suffit de peu souvent pour que le sens change effectivement mais là ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

je suis claqué ce matin : :sleep: 

Qui a préparé du café ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je suis claqué ce matin : :sleep:
> 
> Qui a préparé du café ?





moi !!!   1 sucre ou 2 ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi !!!   1 sucre ou 2 ?



Voire trois ou pas du tout


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

a propos du café.....

un jour j'ai gagné une expresso sur milkado , sa tombait bien, la mienne venait de rendre l'ame....sa devait arriver dans le 3 semaine ......je l'attend toujours    

et c'est comme cela que je suis passé au nescafé !!


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voire trois ou pas du tout


A prendre avec des pincettes ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> A prendre avec des pincettes ce matin



il y a des poils que le rasoir a pas reussi a exterminer?


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

le rasoir est toujours sur le fil


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> A prendre avec des pincettes ce matin



Ça dépend par qui


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend par qui


Faut quand même pas tout mélanger


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a des poils que le rasoir a pas reussi a exterminer?



Comme tu dis surtout que contrairement aux hommes je ne me rase pas  Pour ce qui est des poils à raser, je suppose que le napalm serait un peu exgaréré , quoique  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



:love: réveil la main droite pleine de chaleur, de rondeur et de douceur et bisous dans le cou :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend par qui



Ou comment   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand même pas tout mélanger



Pas de sucre dans le café, donc pas de touillette non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ou comment   :love:



Non, pas comment non plus, surtout lorsque je ne sais pas à qui je m'adresse


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de sucre dans le café, donc pas de touillette non plus


De toute façon, le café c'est toujours un peu amer.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

bon je retourne au taf...pour pioncer :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, le café c'est toujours un peu amer.



Exact


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et si je bossais un peu, là maintenant ?_
> 12 pixels cocher "épaisseur", noir 100% sur un calque au dessus, en produit, faire une sortie d'une case avec la première du IV, comparer l'épaisseur...
> 
> 
> ...



Dépêche-toi si tu n'as pas gagné au loto


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

encore 20 minute de calme relative ,

 la grande arrivera du lycée et le petit accuillera son new petit copain....

il est marrant celui la , un grand sourire , petite lunette et une bouille d'enfer    

on vas s'amuser , moi avec mon accent italien et lui avec son accent african   

c'est la premiere fois qu'il viens a la maison  , je sent que l'aprem va pas etre triste  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

il y a des jours comme ça où on a envie de quelque chose, sans trop savoir quoi. C'est agaçant. C'est comme un manque.  

Ca vous arrive aussi ?


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et si je bossais un peu, là maintenant ?_
> 12 pixels cocher "épaisseur", noir 100% sur un calque au dessus, en produit, faire une sortie d'une case avec la première du IV, comparer l'épaisseur...
> 
> 
> ...


A trop laisser reposer, on obtient l'engraissement  Allez, dépêche !


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je rencontre le Grand Bailly




Tu fais du grec, Pitchfork ?


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

La grenouille qui veut se faire aussi grosse que le b½uf  La Fontaine

La chétive pécore s'enfla si bien qu'elle creva   
Le monde est plein de gens qui ne sont pas plus sages 

Les fauves débarquent à grands renforts de :" bon kes kon mange ?  " 

@


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il y a des jours comme ça où on a envie de quelque chose, sans trop savoir quoi. C'est agaçant. C'est comme un manque.
> 
> Ca vous arrive aussi ?



oui... mais faut pas se rallumer une clope pour autant....


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il y a des jours comme ça où on a envie de quelque chose, sans trop savoir quoi. C'est agaçant. C'est comme un manque.
> 
> Ca vous arrive aussi ?



Oui, mais en creusant un peu on trouve vite... :love:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> oui... mais faut pas se rallumer une clope pour autant....


la reprise de la cope n'est pas au programme : je tiens bon !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais du grec, Pitchfork ?



Je compte expliquer à des amis grecs ma théorie sur le pétrole !!!


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> la reprise de la cope n'est pas au programme : je tiens bon !



moi non plus.....   

bon.. je crois que on est hors topic là... :rose: 

bon appetit !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas comment non plus, surtout lorsque je ne sais pas à qui je m'adresse



A midi je mange un mystère coeur fondant au chocolat. C'est meilleur que le yaourt ou le yoghourt. 

Mode "Je vous ai compris" : Son épée s'est prise dans sa robe, il en perd sa religion


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A midi je mange un mystère coeur fondant au chocolat. C'est meilleur que le yaourt ou le yoghourt.
> 
> Mode "Je vous ai compris" : Son épée s'est prise dans sa robe, il en perd sa religion



après une petite course poursuite en eaux troubles....   je peux enfin me fair une bonne salade de thon  

(fallait pas qu'il me cherche ce coloque...)  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2004)

Là, je retranscrit "au propre" mes notes d'une réunion. J'ai trop tardé, je ne sais pas relire la moitié.


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je retranscrit "au propre" mes notes d'une réunion. J'ai trop tardé, je ne sais pas relire la moitié.



là... je te souhaite bonne chance!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A midi je mange un mystère coeur fondant au chocolat.




gniammmmmmmm !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

moi qui ne suis pas du tout sucré voila un bon dessert  

tiens demain je le rajoute dans mes courses !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je retranscrit "au propre" mes notes d'une réunion. J'ai trop tardé, je ne sais pas relire la moitié.




voila sa se confirme ce que j'ai toujours dit  : 

les doc's et leur entourage sont illisibles !!!     



nan mais......qui a dejà essayé a lire un compte rendu medical ecrit a la main?
peine perdue


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Je suis fatigué mais j'adore macg


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila sa se confirme ce que j'ai toujours dit  :
> 
> les doc's et leur entourage sont illisibles !!!
> 
> ...


Héhé incroyable


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene peace and love a dit:
			
		

> La grenouille qui veut se faire aussi grosse que le b½uf  La Fontaine
> La chétive pécore s'enfla si bien qu'elle creva
> Le monde est plein de gens qui ne sont pas plus sages
> Les fauves débarquent à grands renforts de :" bon kes kon mange ?  "
> @



Ça y est, c'est encore la guerre de 14 ou les élections américaines  Il manque lou gratin dauphinois  On peut avoir la traduction ? 

Allez je tente : 
Pendant qu'une "crève" de faim un truc coincé dans la gorge, enflant telle une grenouille gonglée à l'hélium, les autres fauves surtout un qui a très faim, débarque pour manger lou gratin dauphinois. Ils font ça en lisant les fables La fontaine assis dans des escaliers accueillants et favorables à l'écho.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fatigué mais j'adore macg





deja?    

tu viens de te lever !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Ah non je reviens de l'école 
Le matin macg mouline trop chez moi ...


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je vais aller me faire un chtitruc à manger... j'ai des yaourts au lait de brebis, c'est vachement bon (je déconseille par contre au lait de chèvre... ça donne un gout d'étable  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je vais aller me faire un chtitruc à manger... j'ai des yaourts au lait de brebis, c'est vachement bon (je déconseille par contre au lait de chèvre... ça donne un gout d'étable  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

pour midi pas de complications : crepes jambon champignon , salade verte


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, c'est encore la guerre de 14 ou les élections américaines  Il manque lou gratin dauphinois  On peut avoir la traduction ?
> 
> Allez je tente : Pendant qu'une crève de faim avec une grenouille dans la gorge qui la fait enfler à en "creuver", les autres fauves qui ont très faim débarquent pour manger du gratin dauphinois en lisant La fontaine en étant assis dans les escaliers.



Quel plaisir lorsque l'émetteur d'un message raconte n'importe quoi, des banalités ou un sens particulier et que des récepteurs non autorisés ou le récepteur interprètent autrement ou n'interprètent pas.

Je vais relire le pendule de Foucault et Baudolino

Cela me rappelle l'allégorie de la grenouille également


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

Apéro au boulot pour "fêter" le départ d'un collègue vers d'autres aventures. Il avait ramené du champ'. On s'en est mis plein derrière le gosier. 4 bouteilles à 8, tout va bien.

En revanche, il n'y avait pas de cahouètes ...   

L'a fallu éponger ça à la cantine....


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

moi je vais ranger mon ancien apart....

A plus les Zozo's  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour midi pas de complications : crepes jambon champignon , salade verte



Café ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quel plaisir lorsque l'émetteur d'un message raconte n'importe quoi, des banalités ou un sens particulier et que des récepteurs non autorisés ou le récepteur interprètent autrement ou n'interprètent pas.
> 
> Je vais relire le pendule de Foucault et Baudolino
> 
> Cela me rappelle l'allégorie de la grenouille également



Je te réponds qu'effectivement il est souvent difficile de traduire, d'ailleurs tu constateras en qu'entre ce post :



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> macelene peace and love a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et celui-ci



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, c'est encore la guerre de 14 ou les élections américaines  Il manque lou gratin dauphinois  On peut avoir la traduction ?
> 
> Allez je tente :
> Pendant qu'une "crève" de faim un truc coincé dans la gorge, enflant telle une grenouille gonglée à l'hélium, les autres fauves surtout un qui a très faim, débarque pour manger lou gratin dauphinois. Ils font ça en lisant les fables La fontaine assis dans des escaliers accueillants et favorables à l'écho.




Il y a déjà des petites modifications.   Toutefois pendant les conflits rares étaient les messages codés arrivant au destinataire sans manques. Il est heureux que le fond des messages ait été saisi correctement  Il en va différemment avec l'image pour laquelle le sens est plus précaire encore. Toutefois je laisse à Macelene le soin de donner la traduction de son texte, si elle le souhaite bien sûr


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

pour moi un café boir meme toute la cafetiere !!!


au lieu de me retrouver avec un enfants , 
j'ai vu en debarquer 3 !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

plus je vous lis et moins je comprend


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> plus je vous lis et moins je comprend



Ce n'est pas grave au contraire  Tant que tu continues à bondir joyeusement tout est pour le mieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> plus je vous lis et moins je comprend




t'inquiete, je venait justement de le dire a un ami sur  ichat
parfois je suis fortement larguée !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas grave au contraire  Tant que tu continues à bondir joyeusement tout est pour le mieux


mouais... 

bon je retourne écouter ça


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> plus je vous lis et moins je comprend



au plus j'écris, au moins je comprends


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

la je sais plus quoi faire ou penser........


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2004)

une petite "pomme cuite"  une grande bouffée d'air, un oeil sur les enfants, une grande bouffée d'air, un jus d'orange fraîchement pressé et hop ça repart


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...au lieu de me retrouver avec un enfant*s*....



D'où y vient ce "S" ?   



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> plus je vous lis et moins je compren*d  *



Ah d'accord !! C'est Tigrou qui le lui a offert...  

J'comprends mieux maintenant....Tout s'éclaire !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

un  des gamins viens de sortir de toilette completement nus....

"madame je peux utiliser le papier?" 

je vais voir, il y a bien un rouleaux tout neuf ....mais pourquoi cette question?

et puis pourquoi se mettre tout nus pour faire "caca"?

je vais l'aider a se rehabiller ou pas?

je sais pas quoi faire !


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

Jouent-ils au docteur et à l'infirmière ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> D'où y vient ce "S" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sylko (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un des gamins viens de sortir de toilette completement nus....
> 
> "madame je peux utiliser le papier?"
> 
> ...


Va vite acheter un Karcher.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2004)

La je turbine au cafe pour tenter de rester eveillee :sleep:  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je turbine au cafe pour tenter de rester eveillee :sleep:  :mouais: :rateau:


pareil : le Guronsan, ça marche ce truc ? :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pareil : le Guronsan, ça marche ce truc ? :sleep:


 Sais pas... 

En tout cas, c'est pas trop le "the" au cafe du distributeur qui va me garder eveillee jusqu'a 17h30 :rateau: :modo:


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pareil : le Guronsan, ça marche ce truc ? :sleep:


Ouais ca marche bien ca le guronsan. J'en prennais deux 1h avant mes matchs de rugby quand j'avais fait un peu trop la fête la veille, ca te donne une patate d'enfert


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

j'ai laissé le gamin se debrouiller , a savoir qu'il a sur lui de quoi etre etouffé
surtout chez moi que le chauffage est a fond et 25° dans l'appart:

1 collant en laine, 2 paires de chaussettes , 1 pantalon double polaire
1 t-short, 2 pullls!!!   .....


oki, en alsace il fait froid , lui il est d'origine africaine mais quand meme , on est pas non plus au pole nord!!   


vivement 16h30 , heure a laquelle le pere viens les chercher  :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

Le problème du dopage dans le sport de haut niveau est toujours d'actualité, à ce que je vois...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pareil : le Guronsan, ça marche ce truc ? :sleep:



non et enprime tu as l'estomac fracassé !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben moi j'ai une pêche d'enfer depuis 5 jours.   
Le double effet Deroxat?


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2004)

je passe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2004)

Nioubie un jour Nioubie toujours ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Nioubie un jour Nioubie toujours ?


Alors Deanonyme, tu parles de moi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2004)

Dans deux jours, départ à Barcelone... :love:  

Gnarf, gnarf!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Dans deux jours un week-end c'est déjà ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

dans 10 minutes les gamins vont partir.......j'espere  :rose: 

bonjour l'aprem d'enfernale   ral le bol

la je cherche une chaussette depuis 10 minutes
pendant qu'il terminent le gouter  :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ca marche bien ca le guronsan. J'en prennais deux 1h avant mes matchs de rugby quand j'avais fait un peu trop la fête la veille, ca te donne une patate d'enfert


C comme le redbull en suisse votre truc ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C comme le redbull en suisse votre truc ?


attention il paraît que ce genre de boisson fait faire caca...beaucoup...et tout mou


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> attention il paraît que ce genre de boisson fait faire caca...beaucoup...et tout mou



meme pas... (en tout cas pas le Redbull) plus de 10 (avec vodka)  en une soirée... et pas de caca mou... juste super mal aux dans ... parce que beaucoup trop sucré!    et un peu mal à la tête parce que trop de vodka aussi...    :casse:  :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 10 minutes les gamins vont partir.......j'espere  :rose:
> 
> bonjour l'aprem d'enfernale   ral le bol
> 
> ...



Vivement ce soir alors


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

partis !!!!!!!!        

ils sont partis, je suis tranquille.....jusq'a l'arrive de l'homme !!!


là , apres, c'est un'autre histoire !!


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2004)

tiens, je vais faire coucou


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Je n'y crois pas : mon portable ne fonctionne pas depuis ce matin : 'carte erronée' me dit-il. Alors j'appelle le service technique de 'bip' Telecom* depuis un téléphone fixe (je tente de les avoir pendant quelques heures - 3 exactement) et la nana me dit : 

- vous n'avez pas la radio ? mais c'est annoncé depuis ce matin : notre réseau est HS, vous n'êtes donc vous n'êtes pas le seul dans ce cas ! (elle était très correcte)
- Merci lui répondis-je.

*conclusion1 :* maintenant je sais vraiment pourquoi j'ai résilié mon contrat:hein: 
*conclusion 2 :* avec mon prochain portable je demanderai une radio (en plus de l'appareil photo intégré) 
*épilogue :* je suis hyper énervé parce que la fille que j'ai eu au téléphone (au bout de 3 heures d'essais) était vraiment trop aimable pour que je puisse râler.  
*question :* vont-ils nous dédommager suite à ce désagrément ?




* 0.15 ¤ la minute


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vont-ils nous dédommager suite à ce désagrément ?



non mais quand il vont recevoir ta lettre de "demission" pour bons et loyaux services
ils vont te proposer un forfait du jamais vu et le materiel qui va avec


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mais quand il vont recevoir ta lettre de "demission" pour bons et loyaux services
> ils vont te proposer un forfait du jamais vu et le materiel qui va avec


même pas: la lettre est déjà partie voilà un mois (l'incident réseau d'aujourd'hui n'est pas déclencheur) : une fille du service clientèle m'a appelé en me précisant à quelle date mon contrat se terminait, sans me proposer autre chose. je suis heureux de voir qu'en France des entreprises n'ont pas besoin de client (je n'étais pas un client chiant : pas un appel au service clientèle depuis 3 ans).


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Ben en même temps moi si je résilie mon contrat avec de bonnes raisons ça me ferait chier qu'on essaie de me retenir coûte que coûte. Je dois être allergique aux commerciaux... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> même pas: ......



là tu m'etonne !!!    

a chaque fois que mon contrart peut etre rompu
( je suis pas folle je vais pas casser un contrat avec un forfait qui
a tres peu augmenté depuis 10 ans et pas envie de changer de numeros)
on arrete pas de me relancer.......

je laisse marirer jusq'au apres expiration du contrat (sa deviens plus interessant la )
et la j'ai un telephone dernier cris (oui j'avoue, je suis assez branché la dessu  )
pour un prix ridicule       en plus  des heures gratuite et de sms qui je utilise pas


----------



## Franswa (17 Novembre 2004)

là je vais aller bosser et tjs bosser  (la typo)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

bof bof , je devrais me secouer et penser a la popote du soir
mais là rien m'inspire :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof bof , je devrais me secouer et penser a la popote du soir
> mais là rien m'inspire :rose:  :rose:


 du poulet ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> du poulet ???




mais je ne fais pas que du poulet dis donc !!!  

en plus....j'aime pas !!!  vrai , depuis 2 ans j'aime plus le poulet
mais il n'y a pas que moi qui mange a la maison   

en plus je vien de "decouvrir" que meme la viande rouge
j'ai de plus en plus du mal a l'avaler , le veau je ne l'ai jamais aimé
le poisson non plus; le porc sa va par periodes......

Il ne me reste que ma salade verte , mais si je continue, je vais
pas devenir un lapin?      :rose:


----------



## piro (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof bof , je devrais me secouer et penser a la popote du soir
> mais là rien m'inspire :rose:  :rose:



un boeuf strogonoff 
c est une bonne idée non ??
Recette


----------



## Franswa (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne fais pas que du poulet dis donc !!!
> 
> en plus....j'aime pas !!!  vrai , depuis 2 ans j'aime plus le poulet
> mais il n'y a pas que moi qui mange a la maison
> ...


 Moi j'aime pas la salade  Je préfère un bon steak dans le filet :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un boeuf strogonoff
> c est une bonne idée non ??
> Recette





tres bien la recettte, pour une fois j'ai tous les ingredients mais.....

pas envie de faire la cuisine ce soir  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 



je vais leur proposer de pates et mon eternelle salade verte
on verra bien la tete qu'il feront !!!


----------



## Franswa (17 Novembre 2004)

héhéhé  des pattes avec quoi ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  des pattes avec quoi ???




c'est la que sa coince :rose:  :rose: 
sauce a la viande , deja prete dans son joli bocal en verre!!  

je viens d'annoncer la "nouvelle" 
pas de reactions.......est que il m'ont vraiment entendue?   

bon bon , pour me faire pardonner je vais aussi 
preparer un assiette de mozzarella avec basilic


----------



## Franswa (17 Novembre 2004)

moi c'est du poulet avec des chips... YOUPI !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est la que sa coince :rose:  :rose:
> sauce a la viande , deja prete dans son joli bocal en verre!!
> 
> je viens d'annoncer la "nouvelle"
> ...



Tu m'invites ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'invites ?



avec plaisir , je vais deboucher du vin blanc portugais, sa te dis ?


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je vais aller bosser et tjs bosser  (la typo)


t dans la typo???


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

Typo ? Dessin de lettres ? Aïe... ?
Courage...

Moi ce soir c'est lentilles maison - petite salade - fromage et crême de marron maison (ma belle-mère) pour le dessert. Mortel. A moins que ma moitié décide de tout changer à son retour. C'est toujours possible. Rien n'est à écarter.


----------



## Franswa (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> t dans la typo???


 je suis à l'ecv (ecole de communication visuelle)  et pour demain j'ai trois format raisin à faire en mettant en scène des onomatopés de la circulation (vroum, bip bip, tut tut...) dans un croisement de rue et sur le dernier format , c'est l'ACCIDENT (kaboum, pinpon...)


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je suis à l'ecv (ecole de communication visuelle)  et pour demain j'ai trois format raisin à faire en mettant en scène des onomatopés de la circulation (vroum, bip bip, tut tut...) dans un croisement de rue et sur le dernier format , c'est l'ACCIDENT (kaboum, pinpon...)



Comme dirait SonnyBoy, AU BOULOT !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec plaisir , je vais deboucher du vin blanc portugais, sa te dis ?



Ok


----------



## Franswa (17 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il me manque une typo pour bosser c'est la typo "Univers" de Frutiger et elle est payante donc si quelqu'un veut bien ou peut me dépanner, ça m'arrangerai...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec plaisir , je vais deboucher du vin blanc portugais, sa te dis ?



Viva España !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Viva España !




oui     tres bon le vinho verde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui     tres bon le vinho verde



avec les antipasti le chianti c'est mieux, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> avec les antipasti le chianti c'est mieux, n'est ce pas ?




je pense....pour cela mon pere aurait pu te le dire mais 
il n'est plus là.... 


il etait un vrai et grand bon vivant
fils de la terre , un chasseur hors pair ,
un fou de formula et de moto

je regrette que je n'ai pris que le gout des moteurs
et pas aussi celui  de la bouche


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

là, je viens de poster une photo à la con, et je crois que je vais aller boire une bière...et après?...manger un morceau, tiens   

ah ouais, c'est pas con ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de poster une photo




   chez moi s'affiche pas


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Novembre 2004)

Je pense que la photo, il ne la pas posté ici, peut etre dans la Rubrique Photo  


Quand a moi, je vais de ce pas Bosser ma ThermoChimie
j'ai un petit controle continue  vendredi, et faut que j'ai une bonne note


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Novembre 2004)

Je pensais que ca réagissé plus vite ici
Bon, ben c'est pas grave, d'ici demain vous aurez peut etre posté 

NON, CE N'EST PAS DU FLOOD


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que la photo, il ne la pas posté ici, peut etre dans la Rubrique Photo



oui mais je ne voulais pas mettre ce message dans portfolio, j'en ai profité ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que ca réagissé plus vite ici
> Bon, ben c'est pas grave, d'ici demain vous aurez peut etre posté
> 
> NON, CE N'EST PAS DU FLOOD



il faut nous laisser le temps de se remette du vin blanc portugais, du vinho verde et du chianti 

le tout avec modération


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il faut nous laisser le temps de se remette du vin blanc portugais, du vinho verde et du chianti
> 
> le tout avec modération







le  vin blanc portugais  c'est le  vinho verde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le vin blanc portugais  c'est le  vinho verde



quand j'en bois j'écris double c'est pour cela que j'ai écris "du vin blanc portugais, du vinho verde" ; le chianti ne me fait pas cet effet


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> quand j'en bois j'écris double c'est pour cela que j'ai écris "du vin blanc portugais, du vinho verde" ; le chianti ne me fait pas cet effet





on laisse le vin et on reprend  l'eau ; oki ?


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on laisse le vin et on reprend  l'eau ; oki ?



beurk


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> beurk




je comprends pourquoi ta photo s'affiche pas, 
t'as trop picolé et fait n'importe quoi !!     :love:


----------



## semac (17 Novembre 2004)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on laisse le vin et on reprend  l'eau ; oki ?



Après le vinho verde et le chianti, l'eau de vie est ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Après le vinho verde et le chianti, l'eau de vie est ce bien raisonnable ?




folie par insomnie allons nous envoyer un bon café bien serré !!


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pourquoi ta photo s'affiche pas,
> t'as trop picolé et fait n'importe quoi !!     :love:



yep


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> folie par insomnie allons nous envoyer un bon café bien serré !!



dans le fond de la tasse je peux mettre un peu de grappa ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

pas d probleme mais moi je t'accompagne pas 

le lit m'attends.......bonne nuit !!!!!       :love:


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2004)

vinho verde... faudrait que je goute le tien Robertav...
 La dernière fois que j'en ai bu, ça m'a laissé un sale souvenir :sick::affraid:


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2004)

Coucou tout le monde... 
4 jours sans lire MacGé, je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait :hein: 
Pas trop de temps de vous lire...  mais j'vous aime quand même ! :love: (oui, je sais, vous vous en tapez le coquillard, pas grave, moi aussi !     )


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2004)

je vois... tu arrives pour le dessert... parce que là ils ont tout boufé  

en fait, il reste un petit fond de vinho verde ??? pour les nouveaux arrivés...?? non...???


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2004)

Un verre de Porto alors ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Juste un doigt 

_Quoi ? c'est pas le thread des citations de films ?_


----------



## Nephou (18 Novembre 2004)

_tu veux pas un whisky d'abord ?_


Là je refais ma page intournable pour la troisème fois


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _tu veux pas un whisky d'abord ?_
> 
> 
> Là je refais ma page intournable pour la troisème fois







Ne la tourne pas trop dans tous les sens


----------



## loudjena (18 Novembre 2004)

J'ai le tournis


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

[mode ronchon ON]...:mouais::sick:...arrivée au boulot ! .......je sens que ça va pas être un bon jour.....une intuition....[mode ronchon ON..encore]


----------



## LeSqual (18 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> [mode ronchon ON]...:mouais::sick:...arrivée au boulot ! .......je sens que ça va pas être un bon jour.....une intuition....[mode ronchon ON..encore]



Mais si mais si....   

Regarde! le soleil que y te brille dans les yeux juste pour toi dans tes yeux avec la brillance de la lumière qui éclaire tes yeux pour mettre de la bonne humeur grâce aux brillements du soliel qui scintille dehors pour tes yeux brillant de lumière qui brille dans tes yeux!!!

 :rose: 

bon ok... je suis peut être un peu trop positif....   

Mais BONJOUR ET BELLE JOURNEE ä TOUTES & TOUS!!!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde.

je vous souhaite une excellent journée (même pour Lila qui est persuadé que se journée sera merdique  ).

Ce soir c'est la soirée beaujolais* au taf : heureusement que nous avons de contacts dans la gendarmerie   Ils pourront aller faire leurs contrôles à l'autre bout du bled. 








*à boire avec modération, bien entendu


----------



## LeSqual (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> je vous souhaite une excellent journée (même pour Lila qui est persuadé que se journée sera merdique  ).
> 
> ...



Alors bonne journée et santé!  :sick:


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2004)

Aaaahhhhh qu'est-ce que j'ai bien dormi ! 
Du coup je suis même de bonne humeur !   
Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous une excellente journée, savourez-la du mieux que vous pouvez... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Toujours aussi mal dormi, mais toujours d'aussi bonne humeur! cool
A part un dîner que j'aurais du refuser, la journée s'annonce bien!


----------



## LeSqual (18 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhhh qu'est-ce que j'ai bien dormi !
> Du coup je suis même de bonne humeur !
> Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous une excellente journée, savourez-la du mieux que vous pouvez... :love: :love: :love:



cool!!!   

Du monde en forme!!!!   

Là maintenant... je fini mon café et me prépare psychologiquement à passer ma soirée au sommet de la cathédrale de Lausanne pour boire du vin...  :rateau:   

ça peut paraitre bizzard... mais c'est une coutume avec une bande de potes (on fait ça chaque année.....) et en plus... c bô Lausanne de nuit depuis là en haut...  :love: (sauf que je sens que ça va cailler sec ... 1° -2° ..??? on verra)


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mais si....
> 
> Regarde! le soleil que y te brille dans les yeux juste pour toi dans tes yeux avec la brillance de la lumière qui éclaire tes yeux pour mettre de la bonne humeur grâce aux brillements du soliel qui scintille dehors pour tes yeux brillant de lumière qui brille dans tes yeux!!!


  .....:love:......ça c'est de la pensée positive.....j'avais pas vu les choses comme ça....

  OUIIIII! les chtit' zozios brillent, le soleil chante, l'eau glougloute dans mon pastaga...
  drelin drelin drelin (sonnerie lointaine) DRIIIIINNNNG [] !!!!.... [Mode retour à la réalité ON]........"......DANS MON BUREAU !"...voix douce et suave du Boss!

  ..je le tue et je reviens:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi mal dormi, mais toujours d'aussi bonne humeur! cool
> A part un dîner que j'aurais du refuser, la journée s'annonce bien!


Toujours aussi énigmatique  

Raconte le diner...tu as conclu ?  

Ou alors c'était quelque chose de pas agréable du tout ? 

Ce matin je me prends la tête sur FileMaker Pro 7 : il faut que je lise un pavé de 500 pages avant de maîtriser l'outil. C'est pas gagné


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous       :love: 


par commencer moi j'ai pas de soleil, meme pas du tout
tres gris , tres foncé, j'ai allume une petite lampe au salon   

le squale tu peux me la refaire cette declaration a lila?  
pas trop pigé sauf brillance, yeux , soleil   
je rebois un café et je remet les mots dans le bon ordre    :love: 

lila ton intuition est totalment fausse
mais normal, tu as trop picolé de contrex et cela sa rouille   
tu as deja oblié que demain c'est vendredi ?    :love: 

fabien tu pense pas qu'il serait temp de changer de matelas?   
ou toi aussi arreter le café la nuit !!!    :love: 

un bisoux a macounette et a tigru , picole pas trop quand meme 


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un bisoux a macounette et a tigru , picole pas trop quand meme


Tigr*o*u  

Moi je picole ce soir, mais toi tu as déjà attaqué la bouteille à ce que je vois


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

> lila ton intuition est totalment fausse
> mais normal, tu as trop picolé de contrex et cela sa rouille
> tu as deja oblié que demain c'est vendredi ?    :love: ......


 

  ...:mouais:..mouais t'as rasion ...faut que j'arrête la contre ex...térieur, ...primer,...pliquer, ...citer.....ploser...
  demain c'est vendredi....et j'ai pas commencé ce que je devais finr lundi :rateau:..

  bon foke je me clame...calmeuuuu!
  :hosto:..
  je préfererai encore repasser mes chemises...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Tigr*o*u
> 
> Moi je picole ce soir, mais toi tu as déjà attaqué la bouteille à ce que je vois




j'ai essayé mais j'arrive vraiment pas
la contres est vraiment inbuvable le matin au reveil


----------



## LeSqual (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous       :love:
> 
> 
> par commencer moi j'ai pas de soleil, meme pas du tout
> ...



Bijour!  

Tu es la Reine de résumé!!!!     

En ce qui concerne mon spasme du post d'avant...... Je ne fais pas ça sur commande... ça vient de temps en temps... :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Lila  demain c'est vendredi....et j'ai pas commencé ce que je devais finr lundi :rateau:..
  je préfererai encore repasser mes chemises...:p:love: a dit:


> si tu a un moment passe par chez moi
> j'ai tout le linge du lit a faire repasser.......
> 
> c'est quand meme plus rapide que les chemises non?


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu a un moment passe par chez moi
> j'ai tout le linge du lit a faire repasser.......
> 
> c'est quand meme plus rapide que les chemises non?


 pfiouuu ! m'en parle pas ...depuis le debut du froid , je mets que des t-shirt sous des pulls pas repassés noir (plis moins visibles)...et pour les draps, j'ai trouvé une truc imparable...le sèche linge ...tu fais un passage et après ça il a tellement retreci le drap que pour le mettre sur le matelas faut être plein et s'équiper de casque, coquilles, lunettes de protection au cas où ça lâche dans un coin ....:casse:..et une fois en place ...il est super repassé le drap...même que si tu saute sur le lit tu te retrouves au plafond en 1/4 de seconde....

  ahhhhh les plaisirs ménagers :love:..je suis pro !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> une truc imparable...le sèche linge ......
> 
> ahhhhh les plaisirs ménagers :love:..je suis pro !





voilà     un grand eclat de rire joyeux vient de resonner chez moi     


le seche linge est mon meilleur copain ........et le pire ennemi de l'homme a chemise


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi énigmatique
> 
> Raconte le diner...tu as conclu ?
> 
> Ou alors c'était quelque chose de pas agréable du tout ?



Nan, c'est ce soir le dîner...  :affraid:  :mouais: 
Et je ne concluerai rien du tout. Mais alors franchement rien


----------



## dude (18 Novembre 2004)

We are being evicted from the house....

C'est ce qu'un de mes colocataires m'a dit hier, et tout ca parceque notre proprio n'a pas respecte les lois Belges comme quoi il doit y avoir un maximum de 3 etudiants par maison (pas plus :-(). Resultat des courses il faut que je me mette a courir pour trouver un autre appart... C'est pas trop le moment, bordel, quelle poisse.
En plus j'etais tranquille en Italie, meme pas 3 jours que je suis de retour ici et ce truc nous tombe sur le dos... Enfin bon on a RDV avec un des avocats de la ville.

...Et je devrais etre en train d'etudier!!


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le seche linge est mon meilleur copain ........et le pire ennemi de l'homme a chemise


...tu m'étonnes !:mouais:...

 ....j'ai acheté une veste aussi ...pour en fait cacher les pulls pas repassés...et puis au moins la veste tu peux la mettre plein de fois avant de la laver ...si si ..j'ai bien dit ...LAVER ! parce que ma chérie lave aussi les vestes....et les mets au seche-linge:affraid::hosto::casse:....
 ...donc la veste ...comme ta chemise est bonne pour le fiston ...sauf que lui ..
 "woua ziva la teves...c relou trop grave!  chuis pô un vieux oim !  "
 ......ti con de djeuns ! tu verras...

 ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...tu m'étonnes !:mouais:...
> 
> ....j'ai acheté une veste aussi ...pour en fait cacher les pulls pas repassés..
> ...:love:




mais on peut mettre de pull dans le seche linge, 
promis , en sechage leger pas de prob    

et pour les chemise fais comme une de mes vendeuse: ne repasse que le col !!!


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais on peut mettre de pull dans le seche linge,
> promis , en sechage leger pas de prob
> 
> et pour les chemise fais comme une de mes vendeuse: ne repasse que le col !!!


 ........pull+seche linge ...déjà fait ....=..pull pour poupée....(par contre ma fille était contente elle)

 ...en fait faut que je trouve des vestes avec juste un col cousu.....comme ça plus de repassage..


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

un col mao?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...en fait faut que je trouve des vestes avec juste un col



sa ira ceci ?


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un col mao?


 ahhh wé !


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa ira ceci ?


 

 ....avec un pantacourt fushia et des guêtres jaunes...je suis sûr d'avoir une promotion...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tlm
Je viens de franchir la cap des 3.000 posts... Il est loin le temps des coud'boules pour fêter çà


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2004)

Bravo gKatarn, passer les 3.000 posts a 75 ans passé c'est un exploit


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tlm
> Je viens de franchir la cap des 3.000 posts... Il est loin le temps des coud'boules pour fêter çà




Bravo et désolé 

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2004)

moi c'est pareil : 

"Vous n'avez aucun interet de donner vos points disco a un ancêtre, il va bientôt passer l'arme a gauche"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tlm
> Je viens de franchir la cap des 3.000 posts... Il est loin le temps des coud'boules pour fêter çà




j'ai boulé mais pas trop fort,
 je m'en voudrais si tu perd l'equilibre de tes bequilles


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est pareil :
> 
> "Vous n'avez aucun interet de donner vos points disco a un ancêtre, il va bientôt passer l'arme a gauche"


/me a viré Bassman de son testament


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai boulé mais pas trop fort,


Vi, 4 petits points  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'en voudrais si tu perd l'equilibre de tes bequilles


Attends un peu le retour de service et tu vas voir si tu ne vas pas tituber


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn est en train de chauffer du casque


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut 

Alors quoi de nouveau ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Alors quoi de nouveau ?





je mange, j'ai faim , tres faim


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je mange, j'ai faim , tres faim



ça pour un post décisif, il est plutôt incisif   C'est encore des pâtes ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça pour un post décisif, il est plutôt incisif   C'est encore des pâtes ?



Les pâtes constituent l'alibi pour le vino, le chianti, la grappa, peut être même des "cunesi" et tutti quanti


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les pâtes constituent l'alibi pour le vino, le chianti, la grappa, peut être même des "cunesi" et tutti quanti



Il y a encore un code ou un sens caché dans cette phrase très agressive car pleine de sauce tomate :mouais: rouge :affraid: Trop de "a", "i","o" pour que ce soit simplement une histoire de pâtes :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

me voila contrainte a devoiler un'autre facette caché de moi meme :

JE DETESTE les pates !!!


c'est pour cela que auj j'ai faim, hiers soir j'ai juste touché a l'assiette  :rose: 


la je me suis faite griller du pain et etalé du gorzonzola al mascarpone
et comme dessert de l'ananas bien frais  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore un code ou un sens caché dans cette phrase très agressive car pleine de sauce tomate  :mouais: rouge  :affraid: Trop de "a", "i","o" pour que ce soit simplement un histoire de pâtes :hosto: :rateau:



Des exégètes du post-pitchforkien pourraient interpréter cela comme "Je suis venu (vino) et maintenant j'en ai marre de la chienlit (chianti). Je veux que ces inconnus (cunesi) me lâchent la grappe (grappa) car ce n'est plus la saison des vendages. Maintenant je vais écouter le Così fan tutte (tutti quanti)".

Vivement que j'édite le "Petit pitchfork illustré à l'usage de ses contemporains" pour faciliter la communication avec mes récepteurs.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn est en train de chauffer du casque


Yep, çà vous brûle pas trop ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me voila contrainte a devoiler un'autre facette caché de moi meme :
> 
> JE DETESTE les pates !!!
> 
> ...


Désolé princess nous deux c'est impossible, j'ADORE les pates!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Désolé princess nous deux c'est impossible, j'ADORE les pates!!!



Tu peux toujours négocier sur la pizza peut-être  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Désolé princess nous deux c'est impossible, j'ADORE les pates!!!



doublement desolé vu que je suis doublement marié et doublement maman


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours négocier sur la pizza peut-être  :rateau:



Il peut effectivement tenter une épate ce qui ne manquera pas de l'étonner


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> doublement desolé vu que je suis doublement marié et doublement maman


Et Présidente en plus d'être Princesse


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> doublement desolé vu que je suis doublement marié et doublement maman




Ca fait 4 raisons de s'échapper de la monotonie.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Et Présidente en plus d'être Princesse


Quand on sait ce qu'un Président peut faire au nom de la "raison d'état", ça laisse présager ce que peut nous demander Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 4 raisons de s'échapper de la monotonie.....




6 !!!!     


presidente et princess........non non trop de boulot
je prend ma retraite sur cette question !!!


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis doublement marié et doublement maman



Oui, mais ne dit-on pas : "_Jamais deux sans trois_"?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> doublement desolé vu que je suis doublement marié et doublement maman


  Du calme Robertav je sais que nous sommes sur le Forum MacG, d'ailleurs je suis aussi marié avec un enfant, une fille, bonjour à la petite famille...
MAIS J'AIME LES PÂTES!!! :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quand on sait ce qu'un Président peut faire au nom de la "raison d'état", ça laisse présager ce que peut nous demander Robertav




bonne , tres tres tres bonne idée !!!!      

rappelle moi un peu donc qui sont mes sujets?

envoiez moi la liste, je trouveras a qui je vais deleguer
les multiples taches qui m'encombent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ne dit-on pas : "_Jamais deux sans trois_"?




tu te propose?     

hoooo le beau Amok , il te le faut vraiment toutes a toi !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> je sais que nous somme sur le Forum MacG, d'ailleurs je suis aussi marié avec un enfant, une fille, bonjour à la petite famille



Ce type d'argument est frappé de nullité avec certains individus et serait au contraire une incitation


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Du calme Robertav je sais que nous sommes sur le Forum MacG, d'ailleurs je suis aussi marié avec un enfant, une fille, bonjour à la petite famille...
> MAIS J'AIME LES PÂTES!!! :bebe:





mais alors pourquoi ces avances ?         

ta femme ne sait pas geter des pates barilla dans de l'eau bouillante?    

si vraiment t'es desesperé a ce point, je te console...
je ne pense pas faire mieux qu'elle !!!! :rose:     :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Du calme Robertav je sais que nous sommes sur le Forum MacG, d'ailleurs je suis aussi marié avec un enfant, une fille, bonjour à la petite famille... :bebe:



Je suis la preuve vivante que cet argument ne tient pas...


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

Robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu te propose?



Avec 4 momes dans le panier ? Non, merci ! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo le beau Amok , il te le faut vraiment toutes a toi !!!!



Mackie te dira que ce n'est vraiment plus de mon age. J'habite au sommet d'une tour, dans un fort, et mes journées se passent à poser des enigmes a des candidats. C'est bien suffisant pour m'occuper ! Même mon nom d'artiste sonne comme un bonheur perdu !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce type d'argument est frappé de nullité avec certains individus et serait au contraire une incitation




sa ne risque pas : 

qui voudrait de moi , une fausse rouquine, grosse moche et fauché ??? :rose: 

il faudrait etre plus que aveugle


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...une fausse rouquine, grosse moche et fauché ??? :rose: ....




Des promesses, toujours des promesses....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais alors pourquoi ces avances ?
> 
> ta femme ne sait pas geter des pates barilla dans de l'eau bouillante?
> 
> ...



t'as tout compris robertav ma femme n'aime pas les pâtes, encore une...
alors je me console comme je peux, à plus Princess... 
( c'est pas des avances j'ai dis IMPOSSIBLE nous 2, toi relire plus haut)


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui voudrait de moi , une fausse rouquine, grosse moche et fauché ???



Et avec des souris dans la cave, ce qui n'arrange rien ! :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa ne risque pas :
> 
> qui voudrait de moi , une fausse rouquine, grosse moche et fauché ??? :rose:
> 
> il faudrait etre plus que aveugle



en plus sourd étant donné que tu n'arrêtes pas de "parler" (d'écrire en fait)


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2004)

Là c'est le boulot qui me flood  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec 4 momes dans le panier ? Non, merci !
> 
> 
> 
> Mackie te dira que ce n'est vraiment plus de mon age. J'habite au sommet d'une tour, dans un fort, et mes journées se passent à poser des enigmes a des candidats




héé !!! 2 momes et adorables en plus !!!! na !!!     


pour les enigmes sans façon, je serai bien recalé !!! :rose:     


le seul artiste que j'apprecie vraiment c'est goldman
tu est pas goldman, ni meme patrikkk alors.....connait pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce type d'argument est frappé de nullité avec certains individus et serait au contraire une incitation



...à flooder ? :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...à flooder ? :rose:



à fautter !


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le seul artiste que j'apprecie vraiment c'est goldman
> tu est pas goldman, ni meme patrikkk alors.....connait pas



Et voilà : deux raisons de plus pour ne pas avoir envie de cavaler à la mairie !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en plus sourd étant donné que tu n'arrêtes pas de "parler" (d'écrire en fait)



bien vu  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> à fautter !



AVec deux "t" parce qu'elles le valent bien 


PS: j'espère que tu me suis c'est phonétique, moyen mais phonétique...  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà : deux raisons de plus pour ne pas avoir envie de cavaler à la mairie !


Elle qui ne voulait pas se dévoiler...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> AVec deux "t" parce qu'elles le valent bien
> 
> 
> PS: j'espère que tu me suis c'est phonétique, moyen mais phonétique...  :rateau: :hosto:



auto-référentialité dans ma phrase

la tienne ne vaut pas un kopeck

j'espère que tu me suis c'est monétique, moyen mais monétique


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Elle qui ne voulais pas se dévoiler...



Clair qu'au fur et à mesure des posts, le bilan technique comporte de plus en plus de points de réparations à faire dans l'urgence. Dans pas longtemps elle va nous annoncer qu'elle a les amortisseurs qui claquent dans les nids de poules, l'échappement tenu par du sparadrap et qu'elle ne démarre plus qu'à la manivelle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu me suis c'est monétique, moyen mais monétique



Joli


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joli



je ne fais pas commerce de flatteries (les voilà les deux TT)

PS : la solution est dans Kelle music


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

reviens Robertav tu me Manques déjà!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> reviens Robertav tu me Manques déjà!



La citation exacte (sauf erreur ou omission) est "reviens Leon j'ai les mêmes à la maison"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai j'improvise trop!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais pas commerce de flatteries (les voilà les deux TT)
> 
> PS : la solution est dans Kelle music



Même pour aller dans les bras de Morphée ?


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...elle ne démarre plus qu'à la manivelle...




Avec qui dans le rôle de la manivelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> reviens Robertav tu me Manques déjà!



suis là, je suis là..laisse moi un moment lire ce que vous avez posté!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Avec qui dans le rôle de la manivelle ?


Moi j'ai dis non IMPOSSIBLE, sans un bon plat de Pâtes...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'au fur et à mesure des posts, le bilan technique comporte de plus en plus de points de réparations à faire dans l'urgence. Dans pas longtemps elle va nous annoncer qu'elle a les amortisseurs qui claquent dans les nids de poules, l'échappement tenu par du sparadrap et qu'elle ne démarre plus qu'à la manivelle...




tu parle de moi? ou de ma voiture?

la seconde est neuve , tous est en place et roule meme trop vite.. :love:  :love: 


la premiere que veux tu, n'est pas de toute premiere jeunesse
mais tu dois comprendre je pense, tu n'es  plus un jeunot tout frais non plus !!        :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Novembre 2004)

Heuuu, il est pour qui le poulet à la crème?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu, il est pour qui le poulet à la crème?




tu n'as pas marre du poulet???    

quelque part dans ce bar il a aussi un dindon
va voir , il parait que on peut le farcir


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Novembre 2004)

Ben non, j'imagine... oui, j'imagine seulement que le poulet à la crème doit être vachement bon... pour le dindon... heuu, je n'en suis quand-même pas à ce point!  J'irai au Mac sinon... arf!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Là je tente d'essayer de me faire à l'idée de *rebosser à fond* dés jeudi prochain à faire de la PAO des chromies des catalogues des créas dans une zone d'activités ultra-moderne près de l'aéroport avec des tas de collègues mes preuves à faire mais pas trop, _un jardin japonais pour se détendre_, plus aucune possibilité de poster, et puis des détourages, un salaire que je vais négocier demain, un patron vachement classe et humain qui aime beaucoup Roberto & Pépita, les enfants faut les faire garder, ma bédé faut que je foooonce j'ai un p... de tas de trucs à faire le soir et puis continuer de courir pour évacuer le stress, même pas fini mon préavis officiel, les Assedic adoreront je leur soutirerais rien...
> 
> *Un autre café.*
> ...


et tu trouves le moyen de glander sur ce forum!!!


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

Là ???

 Je bois un thé en essayant de memotiver à bosser


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Là je tente d'essayer de me faire à l'idée de *rebosser à fond* dés jeudi prochain à faire de la PAO des chromies des catalogues des créas dans une zone d'activités ultra-moderne près de l'aéroport avec des tas de collègues mes preuves à faire mais pas trop, _un jardin japonais pour se détendre_, plus aucune possibilité de poster, et puis des détourages, un salaire que je vais négocier demain, un patron vachement classe et humain qui aime beaucoup Roberto & Pépita, les enfants faut les faire garder, ma bédé faut que je foooonce j'ai un p... de tas de trucs à faire le soir et puis continuer de courir pour évacuer le stress, même pas fini mon préavis officiel, les Assedic adoreront je leur soutirerais rien...
> 
> *Un autre café.*
> ...



déjà retrouvé du boulot? Cool, bravo!


----------



## monoeil (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Là je tente d'essayer de me faire à l'idée de *rebosser à fond* dés jeudi prochain à faire de la PAO des chromies des catalogues des créas dans une zone d'activités ultra-moderne près de l'aéroport avec des tas de collègues mes preuves à faire mais pas trop, _un jardin japonais pour se détendre_, plus aucune possibilité de poster, et puis des détourages, un salaire que je vais négocier demain, un patron vachement classe et humain qui aime beaucoup Roberto & Pépita, les enfants faut les faire garder, ma bédé faut que je foooonce j'ai un p... de tas de trucs à faire le soir et puis continuer de courir pour évacuer le stress, même pas fini mon préavis officiel, les Assedic adoreront je leur soutirerais rien...
> 
> *Un autre café.*
> ...


Tout pareil, sauf que je suis une vraie bulle en BD, et que mon jardin est en friche.
Sinon, à la tienne, moi aussi café


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là ???
> 
> Je bois un thé en essayant de memotiver à bosser




pour le thé du matin va voir a l'aurore   :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> déjà retrouvé du boulot? Cool, bravo!


Voilà une remarque beaucoup plus sympa !!! 
Te revoilà Robertav, moi aussi j'aime le thé à l'aurore...


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le thé du matin va voir a l'aurore   :love:  :love:


 vi merci !


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Là je tente d'essayer de me faire à l'idée de *rebosser à fond* dés jeudi prochain à faire de la PAO des chromies des catalogues des créas dans une zone d'activités ultra-moderne près de l'aéroport avec des tas de collègues mes preuves à faire mais pas trop, _un jardin japonais pour se détendre_, plus aucune possibilité de poster, et puis des détourages, un salaire que je vais négocier demain, un patron vachement classe et humain qui aime beaucoup Roberto & Pépita, les enfants faut les faire garder, ma bédé faut que je foooonce j'ai un p... de tas de trucs à faire le soir et puis continuer de courir pour évacuer le stress, même pas fini mon préavis officiel, les Assedic adoreront je leur soutirerais rien...
> 
> *Un autre café.*
> ...


Tu veux pas m'envoyer des numéros (par MP, hein déconnes pas)) pour que je joue au loto..Tu m'as l'air en veine en ce moment...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas m'envoyer des numéros (par MP, hein déconnes pas)) pour que je joue au loto..Tu m'as l'air en veine en ce moment...



Tu disais ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *Ah ça !*
> 
> 
> ...



Bon au porteur !


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu parle de moi? ou de ma voiture?
> 
> la seconde est neuve , tous est en place et roule meme trop vite...la premiere que veux tu, n'est pas de toute premiere jeunesse
> mais tu dois comprendre je pense, tu n'es  plus un jeunot tout frais non plus !!



Et pourtant : même si j'ai parfois du mal à me bloquer en descente je me faisais, pas plus tard que ce matin au reveil, la refexion que mon frein semble comme neuf...


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais ?


C'est pas clair?


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> .... je me faisais, pas plus tard que ce matin au reveil, la refexion que mon frein semble comme neuf...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas clair?



Tu écrivais alors ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant : même si j'ai parfois du mal à me bloquer en descente je me faisais, pas plus tard que ce matin au reveil, la refexion que mon frein semble comme neuf...


Cette discussion devient trop scabreuse je m'en vais   (il faut que j'aille travailler...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Cette discussion devient trop scabreuse je m'en vais   (il faut que j'aille travailler...)



Je dirais plutôt que ça tambourine


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Cette discussion devient trop scabreuse je m'en vais   (il faut que j'aille travailler...)



Tu sembles avoir l'esprit bien mal placé, jeune membre aux 69 posts...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt que ça tambourine



et là graveleux

Je vais aller boire un martini rose sinon je vais passer l'après-midi à fumer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et là graveleux
> 
> Je vais aller boire un martini rose sinon je vais passer l'après-midi à fumer




reserve moi le blanc pour 19h30  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (18 Novembre 2004)

Nul doute que c'est un bar ici. Et le débit ne s'écrit pas à la craie.

Là je vous lis, distraitement mais d'un trait ; je me lie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reserve moi le blanc pour 19h30  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ce ne sont plus les disques qui vont tambouriner mais les tempes qui vont battre à ce régime là


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont plus les disques qui vont tambouriner mais les tempes qui vont battre à ce régime là



en plus si l'externalisation des process de création est pratiquée, il va vite devenir nécessaire d'appeler Jean, Paul et Marie ; sinon certains vont devoir palmer et là autant chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Euh, non rien..


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Euh, non rien..


 Ouf ! Tu me rassures !!! 
 J'ai rien compris moi non plus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Euh, non rien..



la sagesse populaire est rarement démentie


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Merci Roberto.

Je te tiens au courant... si je ne gagne pas


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! Tu me rassures !!!
> J'ai rien compris moi non plus


 
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en plus si l'externalisation des process de création est pratiquée, il va vite devenir nécessaire d'appeler Jean, Paul et Marie ; sinon certains vont devoir palmer et là autant chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.



Ne ramasse pas toute les olives d'un coup, il y en a assez pour faire une tapenade  Même si d'Ormesson ne vient pas ce soir et que le podium n'est pas monté.


PS: ok, je repasse en première.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :love:



"C'est pas clair ? " (Madonna's quotation)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reserve moi le blanc pour 19h30 :love: :love: :love: :love:


dans un peu moins d'une heure je suis au bar (le vrai !!!) avec les gars pour le beaujolais  attentio le mal de tête demain


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reserve moi le blanc pour 19h30 :love: :love: :love: :love:


dans un peu moins d'une heure je suis au bar (le vrai !!!) avec les gars pour le beaujolais  attention le mal de tête demain


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

je suis déjà bourré : je diffuse des messages en double


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Et il voit déjà double


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je suis déjà bourré : je diffuse des messages en double



Un éclair de lucidité


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne ramasse pas toute les olives d'un coup, il y en a assez pour faire une tapenade  Même si d'Ormesson ne vient pas ce soir et que le podium n'est pas monté.
> 
> 
> PS: ok, je repasse en première.



Sir Stephen ne viendra pas à Roissy ce soir : les histoires de Jean d'O commence à l'ennuyer sérieusement. En plus l'amant de Gabrièle s'est pris dans le tapis en dépit de ses yeux perçants. Ils vous font dire de penser aux lettres surtout celles venant de France

Nota bene : le syndrome de la classe économique devient intolérable


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne ramasse pas toute les olives d'un coup, il y en a assez pour faire une tapenade


ça c'est extra bon  

Quand je suis dans le sud (St Rphaël) je me gave de ce genre de truc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sir Stephen ne viendra pas à Roissy ce soir : les histoires de Jean d'O commence à l'ennuyer sérieusement. En plus l'amant de Gabrièle s'est pris dans le tapis en dépit de ses yeux perçants. Ils vous font dire de penser aux lettres surtout celles venant de France
> 
> Nota bene : le syndrome de la classe économique devient intolérable



Si vous le dites, mais là je crains que vous ne sembliez avoir déjà fini le tonneau  et il ne va plus rien rester pour les autres  

Je me demande si Tigrou résistera encore une heure à ce régime là ?


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (18 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir, bistrot, resto, :love: caaaaaaaaaaaaaaalin :love: , dodo... et demain pareil...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais la je crains que vous ne sembliez avoir déjà fini le tonneau  et il ne va plus rien rester pour les autres
> 
> Je me demande si Tigrou résistera encore une heure à ce régime là ?


tu as raison : dans 1/4 d'heure je me casse : trop soif


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme va a-do-rer.
> _Surtout le papier parfumé._
> :mouais:
> :love:



Tu n'as qu'à dire que ce sont les hibiscus de ta chemise, osé mais ça peut marcher    :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est cool la vie._
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...


une nouvelle carrière s'ouvre à toi : gigolo  



c'était mon rêve quand j'étais gamin : mais il faut avoir le physique pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sacré gamin éveillé dis-moi !
> 
> 
> :love:
> ...


tant que tu ne paies pas ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pas encore !!*



Et pour cause, ta femme adorerait ça aussi :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sir Stephen ne viendra pas à Roissy ce soir : les histoires de Jean d'O commence à l'ennuyer sérieusement. En plus l'amant de Gabrièle s'est pris dans le tapis en dépit de ses yeux perçants. Ils vous font dire de penser aux lettres surtout celles venant de France
> 
> Nota bene : le syndrome de la classe économique devient intolérable



Pauline, file à la maison tout de suite !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pauline, file à la maison tout de suite !



Et n'oublie pas ta cousine Justine


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Au milieu d'un groupe de mamans emmitouflées dans du cachemire genre avec des boucles d'oreilles en or je dis juste que va se poser le problème _d'aller chercher mon fils à l'école à 16h30,_ et là deux gonzesses poussent des exclamations stridentes _style je carbure au Zyban©_ et m'affirment qu'elles peuvent aller chercher mon fiston et le garder jusqu'à 19h et que ce serait même super et que vraiment faut _"que j'en profite"_ (Waaarff !) que j'hésite pas et l'une d'elle me dit en fronçant pour de faux ses jolis sourcils qu'elle serait vexée si je trouve une autre solution, tandis que l'autre me marque son numéro sur un vieux bout de papier parfumé et *que j'hésite pas,* hein, y faut se rendre service sinon ça sert à rien d'être à la même école.



Ah oui, louer ses momes. C'est pas con, ca. Du coup j'ai presque envie d'en avoir....


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

là, je vais encore vous parler de ce que j'ai à faire en boulot ce soir... j'ai tout simplement l'analyse photographique du "baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU à écrire !!! :love:


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là, je vais encore vous parler de ce que j'ai à faire en boulot ce soir... j'ai tout simplement l'analyse photographique du "baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU à écrire !!! :love:



Tant que ce n'est pas l'analyse grammaticale du *baisé* de l'hôtel de ville....


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

D'autres, je veux dire. Parce que quand mon Mackie était petit, personne ne me proposait de le garder. Bien au contraire. Ses camarades lui jetaient des pierres et les mamans couvraient d'un geste vif les yeux des fillettes lorsqu'il passait dans la rue, invisible derrière son grand cartable Pokémon.


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là, je vais encore vous parler de ce que j'ai à faire en boulot ce soir... j'ai tout simplement l'analyse photographique du "baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU à écrire !!! :love:



Rends une feuille sur laquelle est écrit : une image vaut 10 000 mots. Ca devrait passer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es con il va se faire remarquer, passer pour un intello, _et après les bimbos trop parfumées de son école de com' vont prendre leurs jambes à leur cou et *pas au sien,*_ c'est un conseil à la con il va passer le reste de l'année à déprimer !
> 
> :hein:



Évidemment, si tu penses tout de suite à un grand blogger d'auguste mémoire macgéenne, :rateau: :hosto:  il est sûr que le pauvre Franswa à du soucis à se faire :affraid:


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là, je vais encore vous parler de ce que j'ai à faire en boulot ce soir... j'ai tout simplement l'analyse photographique du "baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU à écrire !!! :love:



qui est le bais*é* de l'hôtel de ville... 

edit: je suis vraiment à la rue, pour une fois que faisais le malin    ...madonna ne laisse rien passer


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rends une feuille sur laquelle est écrit : une image vaut 10 000 mots. Ca devrait passer.


 J'aimerais bien que ça passe si facilement...  Mais c'est pas possible :'(

PS: Désolé pour les fautes madonna :love:


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es con il va se faire remarquer, passer pour un intello, _et après les bimbos trop parfumées de son école de com' vont prendre leurs jambes à leur cou et *pas au sien,*_ c'est un conseil à la con il va passer le reste de l'année à déprimer !
> 
> :hein:



Pas du tout ! Tu négliges celle qui est dans un coin, ne dit rien mais regarde. Celle dont les traits si fins ne necessitent aucun artifice pour se mettre en valeur. Celle qui en a marre de tous ces petits cons qui draguent comme des manches et qui espère celui qui, différent au milieu du gris, aura un soupcon d'esprit, un "je ne sais quoi" qui lui donnera envie de se lever pour dire : "j'aime bien ce que tu as répondu". Celle qui lui demandera son avis lorsqu'elle décidera de s'acheter de nouveaux habits, qui aura les yeux qui rient quand elle essaiera un nouveau rouge à lèvres et qui n'aura pas peur d'être jugée lorsque les lampes au sodium éclabousseront les trottoirs devant le studio de 5 mètres carrés dans lequel se niche leur amour !

Bien sur il aura surement une note déplorable, puisque les profs sont tous terriblement frustrés. Oui, il va surement finir SDF, ou graphiste. Mais heureux d'avoir un jour, sur le mur gris d'un périphérique, dessiné un horizon en couleurs !


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> qui est le bais*é* de l'hôtel de ville...


 Merci pour la défense Yvos   :love:  En plus, c'est la réel explication donc y avait pas vraiment de faute hein Madonna


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu sembles avoir l'esprit bien mal placé, jeune membre aux 69 posts...


AH! AH! AH!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Je crois que tu as ton analyse photographique du "Baiser" de Doisneau écrite par un Amok amoureux, d'une image photographique, normal pour un photographe. Tu devrais avoir une bonne note...


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

moi même a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout ! Tu négliges celle qui est dans un coin etc....



C'est dingue ce que je peux être vulgaire parfois....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> une nouvelle carrière s'ouvre à toi : gigolo
> 
> 
> 
> c'était mon rêve quand j'étais gamin : mais il faut avoir le physique pour ça



Tu décris le playboy là. Le gigolo doit être pourvu de courage


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ce que je peux être vulgaire parfois....



Le sens s'égare.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu décris le playboy là. Le gigolo doit être pourvu de courage



Le dandy aussi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le dandy aussi.



Le dandy australien se prend souvent un bouillon et doit malheureusement être vertueux. Dans ce cas, une  soupe est conseillée : accompagné d'un peu de pop, cela en deviendrait presque de l'art


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

je suis là !!!     il est pret mon martini ?     :love:  :love: 

dis roberto sa fait quoi comme effet le zyban?  

parce que moi je l'ai pris pendant 2 mois et a part
ne plus avoir envie de clope j''ai pas resenti d'autre effet !!!    


Amok, compte pas sur  moi pour te faire un mioche ,
 moi j'en fabrique 1 tous les 10 ans et fiston n'ayant que 6
je serai vraiment vieille pour recommencer    :rose:    


alor, mon martini est pret ou pas ?    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le dandy australien se prend souvent un bouillon et doit malheureusement être vertueux. Dans ce cas, une  soupe est conseillée : accompagné d'un peu de pop, cela en deviendrait presque de l'art



INXS, everything, but nothing else.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Avec des jupes aux couleurs automnales et l'air de rien et des folies indétectables... ?_



Souvent la brume des mots ne suffit à voiler l'image. Heureusement que 10 000 mots ne suffisent pas à résumer le passé et l'espérance d'un futur mensonger. Doisneau a capturé une magnifique vérité cachée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T' sais c' qu'e' t' dit, la "Brume des mots" ?
> 
> :mouais:



Non, aucune idée


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Tu en as connu une de cette eau, toi aussi ?
> Avec des jupes aux couleurs automnales et l'air de rien et des folies indétectables... ?



  

Des qui te font découvrir les couleurs des feuilles qui tombent, la douceur, le silence de la neige et la chaleur qui peut exister lorsque l'amour se nourrit _d'aine_ ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> INXS, everything, but nothing else.



Metallica, nothing else matters.

En l'espèce, il a définitivement bu la tasse ce qui l'a court-circuité

Qu'il y reste et ne minaude plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

tsss tssss continue tibo ,
 notre franswa va avoir une belle rdaction    


j'insiste mais......il est où mon martini?      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2004)

Burp. Je m'échappe du boulot, c'est ******* ici.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

double post


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Burp. Je m'échappe du boulot, c'est Auschwitz ici.





hello !!!      :love: 


tu t'es echappé de ton labo?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tsss tssss continue tibo ,
> notre franswa va avoir une belle rdaction
> 
> 
> j'insiste mais......il est où mon martini?      :love:



Tout le monde est assis sur la pierre d'aine, triple géniflexion


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Assis sur la pierre d'aine, triple géniflexion




je me fait vieille moi
plus assez bonne pour ces conneries  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> double post


bien, tu vis ici.


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

ah !!!!!!!! Yen ai marre  Une image parle d'elle même, je n'arrive pas à développer ce que je ressens une fois que j'ai décris ce que j'ai vu...


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

heu... désoler j'ai des problèmes de navigateur web... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> heu... désoler j'ai des problèmes de navigateur web... :rose:


vide la cache et deux immodium


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vide la cache et deux immodium


 AH ça fait du bien 
Bon aller, il faut que je me remotive là !!! GO GO GO


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> GO GO GO


ah non ça c'est du produit de douche


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non ça c'est du produit de douche


 ??? lequel ??? 

PS: je cherche tjs l'inspiration peut être qu'elle viendra avec le produit de douche...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ??? lequel ???
> 
> PS: je cherche tjs l'inspiration peut être qu'elle viendra avec le produit de douche...




je connais pas go mais Fa......

pour go il y a go sport !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2004)

ouais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'insiste mais......il est où mon martini?      :love:



2 Martini pour le prix d'1


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Là je tente d'essayer de me faire à l'idée de *rebosser à fond* dés jeudi prochain à faire de la PAO des chromies des catalogues des créas dans une zone d'activités ultra-moderne près de l'aéroport avec des tas de collègues mes preuves à faire mais pas trop, _un jardin japonais pour se détendre_, plus aucune possibilité de poster, et puis des détourages, un salaire que je vais négocier demain, un patron vachement classe et humain qui aime beaucoup Roberto & Pépita, les enfants faut les faire garder, ma bédé faut que je foooonce j'ai un p... de tas de trucs à faire le soir et puis continuer de courir pour évacuer le stress, même pas fini mon préavis officiel, les Assedic adoreront je leur soutirerais rien...
> 
> *Un autre café.*
> ...


    
  Tu sais quoi : ça me fait _*méga-super-vachement*_ plaisir pour toi. Tu le mérites !!! :love: :love: :love:

  Génial.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

moi je prefere quand meme ceci

avec une goutte de curaco    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je viens de finir un gâteau au chocolat pour l'anni d'un copain demain soir! D'ailleurs, si vous voulez la recette, suffit de demander à Webo  (private joke)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je prefere quand meme ceci
> 
> avec une goutte de curaco    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est une pâte qui trempe dans ton martini ?

Je croyais que tu n'aimais pas les pâtes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

jolie pate !!!!    

ecorce de citron !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est une pâte qui trempe dans ton martini ?
> 
> Je croyais que tu n'aimais pas les pâtes



Souvent "femme" varie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Souvent "femme" varie





sur cette qquestion je suis une femme ferme:

pas des pates


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

salut tout le monde, je suis content je viens de finir ma journée  je vais rentrer à ma maison   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur cette qquestion je suis une femme ferme:
> 
> pas des pates



On dirait du Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du Mackie





juré craché , c'est pas mon fils !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juré craché , c'est pas mon fils !!!



juré craché tu n'es pas son frère non plus   Forcément puisque tu pourrais être sa s½ur au moins pour l'orthographe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Souvent "femme" varie



Parfois "femme" varice


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> juré craché tu n'es pas son frère non plus   Forcément puisque tu pourrais être sa s½ur au moins pour l'orthographe




sa peut etre une bonne idée:

je "vois et entends" plus souvent mackie que mon propre frerot


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

allez j'en ai boulé un dernier avant de partir 

devinez qui


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

là je vais poster ma description parce que j'ai vraiment du mal...

« Le baisé de l?hôtel de ville » a pour auteur Robert DOISNEAU, prise en 1950 dans la ville de Paris. Cette photographie représente, à première vue, un jeune couple s?embrassant au milieu d?un trottoir. Ce même trottoir est animé par les personnes passant à proximité de ce couple. Cette photographie nous donne l?impression que le couple est figé dans le temps et que rien ne peut les séparer. Cette impression est accentuée par la présence d?un environnement mouvementé, ici, les passants du trottoir où se situe ce couple. Les passants ne semblent pas s?occuper de la présence du couple : le jeune homme à gauche au troisième plan semble perdu dans ses esprits, la jeune femme juste derrière le couple semble observer quelque chose hors champ de cette photo et encore juste derrière cette jeune femme, on peut observer un personnage flou. Au tout premier plan, on aperçoit un homme vu de dos assis sur une chaise d?une terrasse de café, donc le couple est situé sur le trottoir devant une terrasse de café. En avant-dernier plan, on remarque sur la droite l?avant d?une voiture des années 50. En arrière plan, on en déduit que le bâtiment présent d?après le titre et la ville où a été prise la photo qu?il s?agit de l?hôtel de ville de Paris.


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Mets au moins l'image...
 







 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je vais poster ma description parce que j'ai vraiment du mal...
> 
> « Le baisé de l?hôtel de ville » a pour auteur Robert DOISNEAU, prise en 1950 dans la ville de Paris. Cette photographie représente, à première vue, un jeune couple s?embrassant au milieu d?un trottoir. Ce même trottoir est animé par les personnes passant à proximité de ce couple. Cette photographie nous donne l?impression que le couple est figé dans le temps et que rien ne peut les séparer. Cette impression est accentuée par la présence d?un environnement mouvementé, ici, les passants du trottoir où se situe ce couple. Les passants ne semblent pas s?occuper de la présence du couple : le jeune homme à gauche au troisième plan semble perdu dans ses esprits, la jeune femme juste derrière le couple semble observer quelque chose hors champ de cette photo et encore juste derrière cette jeune femme, on peut observer un personnage flou. Au tout premier plan, on aperçoit un homme vu de dos assis sur une chaise d?une terrasse de café, donc le couple est situé sur le trottoir devant une terrasse de café. En avant-dernier plan, on remarque sur la droite l?avant d?une voiture des années 50. En arrière plan, on en déduit que le bâtiment présent d?après le titre et la ville où a été prise la photo qu?il s?agit de l?hôtel de ville de Paris.



Bonsoir Franswa,

Tu dois faire quoi excatement ?


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Parfois "femme" varice


   :hein:  :mouais: J'me retiens de rire


----------



## Stargazer (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais: J'me retiens de rire



C'est raté je t'entends d'ici


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est raté je t'entends d'ici



Mince...  

Bon, ben j'me laisse aller!


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Franswa,
> 
> Tu dois faire quoi excatement ?


 Je dois faire l'analyse photographique du "Baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU et je sais pas quoi mettre, j'ai perdu les feuilles que le prof avait donné


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire l'analyse photographique du "Baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU et je sais pas quoi mettre, j'ai perdu les feuilles que le prof avait donné



c'est de la technique que l'on te demande ou de décrire tes émotions ?


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire l'analyse photographique du "Baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU et je sais pas quoi mettre, j'ai perdu les feuilles que le prof avait donné



Bah bravo! Pour te punir, tu écriras 100 fois:

"Je ne dois pas égarer les feuilles distribuées par mon professeur"

Et ce à la main, ça va sans dire!


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

Bon :sleep: 

J'vous laisse. A la douche et au dodo! Bye!


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

tout le monde est couché ? :rose:


----------



## piro (18 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment je change mon avatar 
pour mon non-anniversaire


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

ah bah je te souhaite pas un bon anniversaire alors :mouais:


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

bon je vais me coucher


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la technique que l'on te demande ou de décrire tes émotions ?


 La première partie est technique et en conclusion, je met mes émotions... J'ai vraiment trop de mal à écrire


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La première partie est technique et en conclusion, je met mes émotions... J'ai vraiment trop de mal à écrire



Quelqu'un va peut-être t'aider


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire l'analyse photographique du "Baisé de l'hotel de ville" de Robert DOISNEAU et je sais pas quoi mettre, j'ai perdu les feuilles que le prof avait donné


T'as parlé de la composition de l'image un peu ? Le passant à droite qui ferme la composition, aidé par le mec assis au premier plan à gauche.
Sinon il y a aussi le movement induit par la direction des gens, le léger flou de bougé derrière, et l'impressions totalement statique du couple, seul élément vraiment 'net' de la photo ?
Le contraste entre le couple et le béret austère juste derrière.
Par contre l'hôtel de ville, moi je le reconnais pas... 

Bon courage 
Moi je vais me coucher.


----------



## TNK (18 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un va peut-être t'aider


Les amoureux sont seuls au monde, indifférents au décor, à l'activité, aux personnes autour d'eux.
 Le décor, pourtant très "présent" au niveau photographique est absolument absent et inutile pour ces amoureux.
 Le contraste objectif/subjectif est très fort:
 - activité intense autour des amoureux
 - solitude bienheureuse et indifférence totale des amoureux.

 D'ailleurs, ils ferment les yeux tous les deux. Ils n'ont pas besoin de "voir", alors que c'est ce que font les spectateurs de cette photos, ainsi que certains des autres personnages de la photo.

 On peut voir une triple relativité:
 - l'isolement total des amoureux qui pourraient être n'importe où
 - les spectateurs du baiser
 - le spectateur de la photo qui regarde l'ensemble de la scène.

 C'est un exemple fabuleux du décalage qui existe entre sujet et preneur de vue, poussé ici jusqu'à introduire un spectateur intermédiaire entre le sujet et le spectateur de la photo: le spectateur du baiser qui est à la fois spectateur du baiser, mais sujet du spectacle en même temps.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La première partie est technique et en conclusion, je met mes émotions... J'ai vraiment trop de mal à écrire



Regarde l'image. Ferme les yeux. Visualise là. Ecris ce que tu vois.

Si tu n'as pas d'émotions explique pourquoi. Il s'en dégagera une émotion même si elle n'est pas celle que l'on attend en général devant cette photo.

Laisse s'exprimer ta subjectivité.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

En me baladant sur le net j'ai trouvé cela 

"Il y a sept ans, Doisneau a été poursuivi en justice par un couple qui disait être les amoureux sur la photo. Les deux personnes affirmaient que la photo avait été publiée sans leur autorisation. Mais ils n'ont pas gagné le procès. En effet, au cours du procès, le photographe a avoué que les amoureux d'il y a 50 ans, n'étaient pas de vrais amoureux mais qu'il avait pris des comédiens pour faire cette photo symbolique de l'amour et du romantisme."


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

JE VOUS REMERCIE TOUS ENORMEMENT pour cette aide qui m'a ouvert les yeux sur certaines choses évidentes que je ne voyais pas forcément... jusqu'à Maintenant grâce à vous :love: 
Encore MERCI   
C'est reparti !!!!!!!!


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

y'a pas de quoi !


----------



## TNK (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de quoi !


  si si


----------



## Spyro (19 Novembre 2004)

Là ménant j'avais envie de raconter à quel point les tracasseries administratives pour l'inscription en thèse comme pour la location d'un appartement conventionné me faisaient chier, mais j'ai même pas le courage.


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2004)

bonjour à tous, je suis en train de humé mon café, et je m'apprête à le déguster, dès qu'il aura suffisament refroidi pour ne pas m'envoyer aux Urgnces pour brulûre au second degré :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

la je..... j'essaye de me motiver pour appeller Dell maintenance et faire changer la carte mere d'un portable dans un etat... lamentable

J'ai honte de faire venir un reparateur pour un porc comme ca, en plus on croira que c'est moi le cochon


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

La je sirote gentiment mon cappuccino matinal en verifiant les threads de MacGe    :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: salut les membranes & les membres, beaucoup de bons sujets depuis hier, de l'art de la photographie et du sex à piles (Appeul pardon!), continuez les enfants, je vous laisse carte blanche aujourd'hui...


----------



## piro (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> la je..... j'essaye de me motiver pour appeller Dell maintenance et faire changer la carte mere d'un portable dans un etat... lamentable
> 
> J'ai honte de faire venir un reparateur pour un porc comme ca, en plus on croira que c'est moi le cochon


laisse moi deviner ton cochon a mangé un grec-frites sur son clavier ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui, faut pas me gonfler sinon ça va chier sévère


----------



## dude (19 Novembre 2004)

Je cherche des chambres... 

Hier les EMAs... Je suis effare, je m'attendais a quelquechose de nul mais alors la ils ont depasse toutes mes esperances... Le seul point positif etait le fait que presque tout les VJs italiens etaient present... Meme les "stars" n'etaient pas tres bien habille... meme les Hives commencent a pomper avec leur eternelles chaussures blanche sur pantalon noir sur veste blanche. Les demos du Velvet Underground (ahh prominent men et venus in furs) ont heuresement apporte un peu de (re)confort.


----------



## dude (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, faut pas me gonfler sinon ça va chier sévère



Toi aussi decu par les EMAs??  ...Aie..non... pas le balais


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi decu par les EMAs??  ...Aie..non... pas le balais



Je ne réponds même pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne réponds même pas


 Ah, tu es la toi... :modo: remis de tes emotions d'hier?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche des chambres...
> 
> Les demos du Velvet Underground (ahh prominent men et venus in furs) ont heuresement apporte un peu de (re)confort.


 Connais tu "Mr Rain"... :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, faut pas me gonfler sinon ça va chier sévère




Bonjour!  :love: 

il était pas bon le souper???

Le problème était dans l'assiette ou sur la chaise d'en face??   

J'ai pas trop suivi ce qui c passé hier... j'était pas d'humeur "MacG" et j'aurais pris du rouge (coud'boul) ou carrément les fraises... alors g préféré pas venir...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> la je..... j'essaye de me motiver pour appeller Dell maintenance et faire changer la carte mere d'un portable dans un etat... lamentable
> 
> J'ai honte de faire venir un reparateur pour un porc comme ca, en plus on croira que c'est moi le cochon


l'autre jour, un collègue avait coincé un trombone dans son clavier : il a du retourné celui-ci...je ne vous raconte même pas ce qui est tombé quand il a tapé au dos dudit clavier  

En ce qui me concerne, toutes les semaines je passe du produit sur la souris et le clavier


----------



## dude (19 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Connais tu "Mr Rain"... :mouais:



Hey Mr Rain.. Can't/Ain't ( ? ) you follow me down? Oui je l'ai elle est intitule Hey Mr. Rain (version 1)... doit y avoir une version 2 quelquepart  .. Pas loin dans la liste j'ai un petit faible pour Sister Ray live.  

Sinon Temptation Inside est magnifique.. Avec Lou Reed debitant je sais plus quoi entre chaque verse et le reste du groupe qui se plaint, ca commence par "shut the door"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Spécial coucou à Fabienr  : reste un peu avec nous sur au Bar...ça te changera les idées


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tu es la toi... :modo: remis de tes emotions d'hier?



Ben au final, soirée sympa dans un bar. Si ma femme ne m'avait pas gonflé et donné envie de la tuer juste avant que j'y aille, j'aurais preque pu dire que j'étais détendu.
Et j'ai eu droit à la totale. De toutes façons, j'ai droit à la totale dès que j'approche une nana: crise de jalousie, chantage etc... Merde, c'est elle qui s'est barrée et en plus elle me fait chier  

Sinon, ça va Modern? :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Hey Mr Rain.. Can't/Ain't ( ? ) you follow me down? Oui je l'ai elle est intitule Hey Mr. Rain (version 1)... doit y avoir une version 2 quelquepart  .. Pas loin dans la liste j'ai un petit faible pour Sister Ray live.


 La version 2 est sur ANOTHER VU que je n'ai plus... snif...mais qu'il faut avoir!
Sister Ray trop dangereux (radioactif) tu ne devrais pas écouter ça, Ah non alors!!!! :modo:  :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Spécial coucou à Fabienr  : reste un peu avec nous sur au Bar...ça te changera les idées



je suis meme pas sûr d'avoir trop le temps aujourd'hui. Je fais un casting pour une pub.  

Je fais un casting?  :mouais: de nanas en plus? :mouais: 

Ah... Tiens... Pas con comme idée au fond...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben au final, soirée sympa dans un bar. Si ma femme ne m'avait pas gonflé et donné envie de la tuer juste avant que j'y aille, j'aurais preque pu dire que j'étais détendu.
> Et j'ai eu droit à la totale. De toutes façons, j'ai droit à la totale dès que j'approche une nana: crise de jalousie, chantage etc... Merde, c'est elle qui s'est barrée et en plus elle me fait chier
> 
> Sinon, ça va Modern? :love:


 trop bien, trop bien, j'ai un peu fait la fete hier soir :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

salut Modern et fabienr (et les autres aussi),
Je vais me faire un autre café pour me remettre de la soirée franco-finlandaise d'hier soir. J'en suis à un litre d'eau gazeuze et ça passe pas... Trop bu (yaaak beaujolais dragibus ... vodka polonaise glacée et excellente), trop tard, froid dehors après en rentrant. Sinon des gens que je connaissais pas et soirée très réussie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Belle journée qui s'annonce


----------



## dude (19 Novembre 2004)

Il neige sur Riemst... Pas de velo today.

Sinon il me manque toujours quelques lives du Velvet en particulier et quelques albums de Lou Reed en general... Transformer pour bien commencer   


_enfin je l'ai en LP celui la_


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> trop bien, trop bien, j'ai un peu fait la fete hier soir :love: :love: :love:



et tu a pu rentré toute seul ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu a pu rentré toute seul ?


 :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu a pu rentré toute seul ?


 Klair... :rateau: il m'en faut vraiment beaucoup pour ne pas y arriver


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Klair... :rateau: il m'en faut vraiment beaucoup pour ne pas y arriver



et puis sinon, comme tu est en Belgique, tu trouvera toujours un bob


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

moi c'est la voiture qui connait le chemin :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>



je parle pas de ce genre de bob


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis sinon, comme tu est en Belgique, tu trouvera toujours un bob


 J'ai pas le permis :rateau: mais c'est vrai que j'ai toujours un Bob :love: (gentil frero  ) ou un ami pour m'accompagner


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est la voiture qui connait le chemin :love:



normal  elle est forcement moins ivre que toi


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2004)

Là j'essaie de remettre les yeux en face des trous. :sleep: pas facile... heureusement c'est vendredi. :love:
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'essaie de remettre les yeux en face des trous. :sleep: pas facile... heureusement c'est vendredi. :love:
> Bonne journée à tous


Comme ça?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je commence par quoi?  

bon pour la derniere, bisoux macounette  :love: et puis aussi un biz a modern  :love: 

il y a aussi un certain fabien qui a une femme (ou ex) qui fait des siennes ,
besoin d'un gros bisux? le voila    :love: 
ps : pour le casting je t'envoie fifille via laposte, sa te dis ?    

juste en pasant, tu vas arreter quand de squatter le telé avec mon fiston?  
moi j'en ai marre de voir canal j    :love:  :love:  :love: 

un aspro teo? je t'avais prevenu, pas d'alcool, 
voila se qu'arrrive a pas ecouter ta princess   :love:  :love: 

je vois que mackie , tibo , kidbo tigrou et tous les autres ont la peche
mais n'empeche, voilà a vous aussi un petit biz :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


je vous souhaite une tres belle journée et un tres bon we a venir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> (...)Je fais un casting pour une pub.
> 
> Je fais un casting? :mouais: de nanas en plus? :mouais: (...)


tu as besoin de potes pour t'aider à choisir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu as besoin de potes pour t'aider à choisir ?



Adepte du tri sélectif ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Adepte du tri sélectif ?


ouais mais mon problème c'est que je ne veux jamais rien jeter


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas de ce genre de bob




....il roule....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Adepte du tri sélectif ?



Elle s'appelle Daniela ?


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

BON APPETIT!

 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (19 Novembre 2004)

Un petit dîner et op, au boulot. 
J'aime assez les vendredi même si cela ne veut pas nécessairement dire fin de semaine pour moi.


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

Je vais croquer un morceau et plier ma lessive qui est sèche


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

macg ne veut pas s'ouvrire sous safari
 par contres sous firefox pas de probleme......

 chez vous c'est pareil ?


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais croquer un morceau et plier ma lessive qui est sèche



Je vois que je suis pas le seul alors.....   

Je viens de finir de gringnoter mon repas (il me reste le café et LA BRANCHE   de chocolat) et ya la lessive qui tourne ... j'attends...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

pour les adeptes du repassage
 j'ai 2 vestes coton bien epais (timberland)
 tres casse pieds a repasser......

 il y a des volontaires?


----------



## Spyro (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> macg ne veut pas s'ouvrire sous safari
> par contres sous firefox pas de probleme......
> 
> chez vous c'est pareil ?


Beh non.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> macg ne veut pas s'ouvrire sous safari



Pareil, petit soucis pour afficher les pages


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, petit soucis pour afficher les pages



Ping : petits soucis ou petit souci. A moins que message caché ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ping : petits soucis ou petit souci. A moins que message caché ?



 Pong




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que mackie , tibo , kidbo tigrou et tous les autres ont la peche
> mais n'empeche, voilà a vous aussi un petit biz :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

VOUS FAITES QUOI LA MAINTENANT!!!
Là? je cherche des renseignements sur la chataigne ( qui en veux ? hein ? qui ? qui ??? ) c'est pour un exposé que ma fille va faire dans sa classe de CE2...


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

Tu vas nous preparer de la creme de marron ??  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> VOUS FAITES QUOI LA MAINTENANT!!!
> Là? je cherche des renseignements sur la chataigne ( qui en veux ? hein ? qui ? qui ??? ) c'est pour un exposé que ma fille va faire dans sa classe de CE2...


J'adore la crème de marron :rateau: 

Mais dis-moi Kidboo' c'est toi ou ta fille qui a un exposé à faire ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pong



Pang !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pang !


pung


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pung



Non on ne floode pas : 

Pitch à Tibo

Ping : c'est pour TibomonG4, tu a commis une petite erreur

Tibo à Pitch

Pong : c'est parce que Tibo veut jouer au Ping-Pong   

Pitch à Tibo

Pang : c'est pour dire je préfère jouer à Pang plutôt qu'au Ping-Pong

En revanche Pung, c'est du flood. A moins que tu ne trouves une explication/justification qui rentre dans la suite précédente.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Non on ne floode pas :
> 
> Pitch à Tibo
> 
> ...


et bien c'est simple : Pung est un ami Coréen, qui s'appelle...Pung tout simplement. Alors je suis dit que pour lui faire honneur je citerai son nom dans le bar.

Voilà.


Bon.



A qui ? 



 


je sors ?

là ? tout de suite ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'adore la crème de marron :rateau:
> 
> Mais dis-moi Kidboo' c'est toi ou ta fille qui a un exposé à faire ?


c'est ma fille, mais je suis un papa poule cotcotcoooooot


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et bien c'est simple : Pung est un ami Coréen, qui s'appelle...Pung tout simplement. Alors je suis dit que pour lui faire honneur je citerai son nom dans le bar.
> 
> Voilà.
> 
> ...


Ouais ouais tu sors, tu vas meme etre banni (je suis en train de rediger mon message privé pour Amok) sans indemnitées compensatoires


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais tu sors, tu vas meme etre banni (je suis en train de rediger mon message privé pour Amok) sans indemnitées compensatoires



Mais pourquoi est-il aussi méchant le loup ?


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais tu sors, tu vas meme etre banni (je suis en train de rediger mon message privé pour Amok) sans indemnitées compensatoires



:affraid: Quoi ??? On peut toucher des IC pour bannissement ???


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Quoi ??? On peut toucher des IC pour bannissement ???



oui, mais tu a intérêt a pomper grave


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

coucou...y a quelqu'un ? je peux revenir ? :rose: 



Allez faites pas la tronche.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et bien c'est simple : Pung est un ami Coréen, qui s'appelle...Pung tout simplement. Alors je suis dit que pour lui faire honneur je citerai son nom dans le bar.
> 
> Voilà.
> 
> ...



Pung constitue un élément de suite puisqu'il s'agit d'une combinaison de trois tuiles identiques au mah-jong


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pung constitue un élément de suite puisqu'il s'agit d'une combinaison de trois tuiles identiques au mah-jong


Tiens, tu joues aussi, toi?


----------



## Nephou (19 Novembre 2004)

à ne pas confondre avec kung

sinon là je sors du salon actionaria et ce qui me fait marrer c'est qu'il y a un imac sur notre stand alors que c'est Verboten par la DSI


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2004)

Kang, plutôt


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à ne pas confondre avec kung
> 
> sinon là je sors du salon actionaria et ce qui me fait marrer c'est qu'il y a un imac sur notre stand alors que c'est Verboten par la DSI



C'est Kung Phou ou Kung Fu ?

Je ne me le rappelle pas


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Kang, plutôt


Nan Krang c'etait le mechant dans les tortues ninja


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan Krang c'etait le mechant dans les tortues ninja



et Klang un peti groupe bien sympa


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2004)

En allant vérifier ce point de vocabulaire chinois, kong ou kang (ou krang ou klang  ), j'ai trouvé ça :

_Les 144* tuiles, exceptées 4, sont colorées en rouge, bleu ou violet, et vert._
_- le Rouge : couleur du sang, de l'homme, de la vie._
_- le Bleu ou le Violet : couleur de la pureté, de la dignité, du ciel._
_- le Vert : couleur de la fécondité de la terre._

Messieurs les admins, modos ou autres supers modos, vous vous reconnaissez?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

et KlingKlang qui est la boite de prod de Kraftwerk


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et KlingKlang qui est la boite de prod de Kraftwerk



on peut dire "était" vu leur absence de production depuis quelque temps : à part un plus que moyen "remix" de Tour de France


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Quoi ??? On peut toucher des IC pour bannissement ???





c'est quoi le IC?


interet commercials?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le IC?
> 
> 
> interet commercials?


il faut lire les post mme La présidente : lire ici


----------



## iTof (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et KlingKlang qui est la boite de prod de Kraftwerk





			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire "était" vu leur absence de production depuis quelque temps : à part un plus que moyen "remix" de Tour de France


[autobahn... I'm the operator.... vu en concert en 93-94... ]
> là, après avoir une journaliste au téléphone, je lui prépare de superbes petites info pour sa petite rubrique bien sympa... et je viens d'apprendre qu'un ami a fait le grand pas en avant et qu'il peut être fier de lui  . En plus, il doit se sentir vachement mieux pour lui, ce qui est toujours appréciable.
> vraiment content pour lui.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il faut lire les post mme La présidente : lire ici




j'ai lu mais trop vite


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> [autobahn... I'm the operator.... vu en concert en 93-94... ]
> > là, après avoir une journaliste au téléphone, je lui prépare de superbes petites info pour sa petite rubrique bien sympa... et je viens d'apprendre qu'un ami a fait le grand pas en avant et qu'il peut être fier de lui  . En plus, il doit se sentir vachement mieux pour lui, ce qui est toujours appréciable.
> > vraiment content pour lui.



C'est bien pour lui. C'est toujours agréable d'avoir un Model


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je viens de voir qu'il neige !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (19 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En allant vérifier ce point de vocabulaire chinois, kong ou kang (ou krang ou klang  ), j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> _Les 144* tuiles, exceptées 4, sont colorées en rouge, bleu ou violet, et vert._
> _- le Rouge : couleur du sang, de l'homme, de la vie._
> ...




autant pour moi 



			
				Alexis Beuve et Bertrand Le Roy a dit:
			
		

> Au premier tour, Vent dominant jette une tuile de son jeu et en annonce oralement la valeur, par exemple "8 bambou". Si un joueur peut la prendre pour faire une combinaison, et même si ce n'est pas son tour de jouer, il peut le faire en annonçant "je prends" ou mieux : "chow", "pung", *"kong"*, ou "mah-jong". Nous détaillerons ultérieurement.


----------



## iTof (19 Novembre 2004)

bon, là je pleure...

premier WE depuis mon arrivée sans Mac à la maison. Cela me fera du bien de toute façon   mais vous allez me manquer un peu, aussi 
> allez, si quelqu'un peut passer le bonsoir aux nuiteuses et aux nuiteux pour moi 
> un peu de boulot à finir quand même pour décompresser en douceur et surtout, surtout, ETIENDRE CE PC !!!!  
Bon WE et à lundi, pour des blagues


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En allant vérifier ce point de vocabulaire chinois, kong ou kang (ou krang ou klang  ), j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> _Les 144* tuiles, exceptées 4, sont colorées en rouge, bleu ou violet, et vert._
> _- le Rouge : couleur du sang, de l'homme, de la vie._
> ...



Ils doivent avoir un petit panneau au-dessus de leur lit avec leur couleur comme la famille ours. Mackie lui se "trompe"  régulièrement de lit, d'où l'aspect un tantinet couroussé du Bengilli et la mèche hérissée de l'Amok au réveil. Après s'être bagarrés pendant une heure tous les soirs afin de renvoyer petit ours Mackie dans son lit, ils ont des nuits agitées parce qu'il se réveille. Il vient leur chatouiller les doigts de pieds avec une prise usb, ou alors met l'alarme MacG, avec girophare rouge et sonnerie de caserne de pompier, en route pour les faire tomber du lit durant leur sommeil et prendre leur place quand même. Ce qui fait qu'après, Golf est tout ronchon


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

la je m'amuse a personaliser mon ichat mais je comprend pas trop!! :rose:  :rose: 

quelq'un a une adresse où je peux avoir des simples explications? merci


----------



## Spyro (19 Novembre 2004)

Ça se personnalise iChat ?   

Remarque, je suis déjà étonné que ça s'utilise...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça se personnalise iChat ?
> 
> Remarque, je suis déjà étonné que ça s'utilise...




oui on peut bidouiller ce truc 
il y a plusieurs fonctionnalité mais

 (pas taper  :rose: ) le parametrer n'est pas aussi evident que msn   :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

là, j'aide ma fille à faire ses devoirs :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui on peut bidouiller ce truc
> il y a plusieurs fonctionnalité mais
> 
> (pas taper  :rose: ) le parametrer n'est pas aussi evident que msn   :rose:



Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de si difficile à configurer ? Précise, fait une capture d'écran.


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _ *Je vous demande de répondre avec tact et sang froid, préférant imaginer qu'il s'agit là d'un membre féminin (si je puis dire).  Il serait préférable de ne pas la faire fuir immédiatement, les filles actuellement inscrites sur MacG commençant à être un peu usées (voir au bar).*_




Alors là ça va barder   :mouais:  :mouais:   


* Les fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss ya un truc pas clair du tout là *


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de si difficile à configurer ? Précise, fait une capture d'écran.




merci tibo , je laisse tomber,j'ai failli perdre tous mes contact

je bidouille plus , promis


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors là ça va barder   :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> * Les fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss ya un truc pas clair du tout là *


 Bon les distrib' de boules rouges ça va chauffer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors là ça va barder   :mouais:  :mouais:
> * Les fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss ya un truc pas clair du tout là *





où tu a vu cela?      

c'est lui qui est vieux et nous sommes usées?   

mais il nous cherche ou quoi?


decidement, rien ne vaut plus entre le pere Amok et le fils Mackie


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Mais enfin ! C'est faux ! D'ailleurs il est évident que ce n'est pas du tout mon style ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

les filles dites moi

c'est où que la chasse des loups n'est pas interdite? 
dans quelle montagne?

parce moi là je veux bien lui payer un petit voyage dans 
ce territoire


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les filles dites moi
> 
> c'est où que la chasse des loups n'est pas interdite?
> dans quelle montagne?
> ...



Vas-y Robertav, défends-toi, mords-le ! Mais fais quelque chose !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin ! C'est faux ! D'ailleurs il est évident que ce n'est pas du tout mon style ! :affraid:




menteur !!!!!!!!!!     

 voila où il a posté ce triste message http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=961176&postcount=11

non mais , en plus de usées tu nous prends pour des dindes en plus ????


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Robertav, défends-toi, mords-le ! Mais fais quelque chose !  :rateau:



tu ne m'aide pas?   

tu pense quand meme pas que ce ignoble message de SA MAJESTE
m'etait destiné personellement?  :rose: 

de toute façon j'ai besoin d'aide , toute seule en face d'un loup
je me sent un peu perdue


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mais , en plus de usées tu nous prends pour des dindes en plus ????



Ça pour une nouvelle, c'est une mauvaise nouvelle   J'étais restée sur l'idée de chèvre


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

C'est en dehors du contexte ! Et d'ailleurs c'est plutôt un compliment !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est en dehors du contexte ! Et d'ailleurs c'est plutôt un compliment !





holà là !!!!  

un compliment?   

t'es vraiment tres galant     mais on peut surement comprendre
ton age te fais un peu perdre le nord !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu pense quand meme pas que ce ignoble message de SA MAJESTE
> m'etait destiné personellement?  :rose:



On va dire que physiquement parlant, je suis quand même plus proche d'un truc à poil que d'un truc en plume :mouais: Bon après si ce n'est pas du physique que tu parles ça, intelligence artificielle obligeant, il ne faut tout de même pas trop m'en demander non plus...  :rateau: :hosto:  :casse:


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est en dehors du contexte ! Et d'ailleurs c'est plutôt un compliment !



 :mouais:  :mouais:dixit Amok Notre Siñor 
*les filles actuellement inscrites sur MacG commençant à être un peu usées (voir au bar).*

je crois qu'il faut que tu te rachètes une Place


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est en dehors du contexte ! Et d'ailleurs c'est plutôt un compliment !



Là moi là je relis la notice explicative du supplice de l'Ipod ...  :mouais:

edit : après le magnifique d'anntraxh qui suit je crois qu'il est bon de rajouter à mon post ceci :"    " au cas où on n'aurait pas compris ...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _ Je vous demande de répondre avec tact et sang froid, préférant imaginer qu'il s'agit là d'un membre féminin (si je puis dire).  Il serait préférable de ne pas la faire fuir immédiatement, les filles actuellement inscrites sur MacG commençant à être un peu usées (voir au bar)._




En quoi ce post, réaliste, pour le moins, vous choque t'il autant ?

Soyons honnêtes, mesdames, ne s'usent que les choses dont se sert, et l'abus de posts et de mp peut user, si ce n'est la posteuse, du moins la patience et la considération du lecteur éventuel.


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:dixit Amok Notre Siñor
> *les filles actuellement inscrites sur MacG commençant à être un peu usées (voir au bar).*
> 
> je crois qu'il faut que tu te rachètes une Place


 En tout cas elles sont un peu usantes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

zut flut et grrrr



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok.




dommage je ne peux pas le buldozer rouge !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elles sont un peu usantes.



Rasante, dépilatoire ou susceptibles d'être ébouillantées pour être plumées serait plus approprié à mon goût.


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Soyons honnêtes, mesdames, ne s'usent que les choses dont se sert, et l'abus de posts et de mp peut user, si ce n'est la posteuse, du moins la patience et la considération du lecteur éventuel.


Ceci dit, certains ne s'en lassent pas.


----------



## Grug (19 Novembre 2004)

:affraid: une guerre des sexe


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là moi là je relis la notice explicative du supplice de l'Ipod ...  :mouais:



Il n'est de supplice, dear lorna, qui fait par vous ne devienne immédiatement soie et ouate. Par la magie de vos doigts graciles et la chaleur de vos paumes, j'accepte de subir les pires traitements. Je serais donc l'objet et vous la mélodie, amplificateurs humains de sons jusque là inconnus. Mes écouteurs vous feront vibrer les lobes ! Ne vous compromettez pas dans cette cabale fromentée par quelques membres dont certaines se vantent meme d'avoir des souris qui leur rongent le sous sol ! 

Rendez-vous derrière les abattoirs, comme prévu !


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin ! C'est faux ! D'ailleurs il est évident que ce n'est pas du tout mon style ! :affraid:



mais si 

ça expliquerais ces quelques photos :

comme celle si, ou bien celle si ou encore celle la


----------



## lumai (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les filles dites moi
> 
> c'est où que la chasse des loups n'est pas interdite?
> dans quelle montagne?
> ...


 Dans les Alpes et le Vercors...
 Ils avaient droit à 4 loups... z'en ont eu un... reste un quota de 3... 

 Un p'tit tour à la montagne ???
 Un voyage au ski de prévu ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais si
> 
> ça expliquerais ces quelques photos :
> 
> comme celle si, ou bien celle si ou encore celle la



N'oublie pas que ton père t'a engendré et pas par la cuisse, ni par la côte d'ailleurs, Mackie  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est de supplice, dear lorna, qui fait par vous ne devienne immédiatement soie et ouate. Par la magie de vos doigts graciles et la chaleur de vos paumes, j'accepte de subir les pires traitements. Je serais donc l'objet et vous la mélodie, amplificateurs humains de sons jusque là inconnus. Mes écouteurs vous feront vibrer les lobes ! Ne vous compromettez pas dans cette cabale fromentée par quelques membres dont certaines se vantent meme d'avoir des souris qui leur rongent le sous sol !
> 
> Rendez-vous derrière les abattoirs, comme prévu !



:affraid: mon dieu (oh my gode) j'ai encore perdu une occasion de me taire moi !  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> quelques membres dont certaines se vantent meme d'avoir des souris qui leur rongent le sous sol !
> 
> Rendez-vous derrière les abattoirs, comme prévu !




la souris qui c' est caché chez moi suite a la peur qu'elle a eu une nuit a cause du travaux du futur tramway  ne ronge pas mon sous sol....je n'ai  pas des caves sombre  et hostiles !!!!


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

et là tu vas où ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dans les Alpes et le Vercors...
> Ils avaient droit à 4 loups... z'en ont eu un... reste un quota de 3...
> 
> Un p'tit tour à la montagne ???
> Un voyage au ski de prévu ???




voila un endroit ideale pour une prochaine Aes


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (oh my gode)



il est rangé dans quelle tiroir ? 




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore perdu une occasion de me taire moi !  :sick:



même une 2 em


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mon dieu (oh my gode) j'ai encore perdu une occasion de me taire moi !  :sick:



Toi, tu es dans ses petits papiers, enfin presque  D'ailleurs Rezba s'en souvient encore :rateau: :casse: Reste à savoir si la flambée est pour ce soir ou pas  Il y a quand même un nid douillet à réchauffer et une dinde à cuire


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> un nid douillet à réchauffer et une dinde à cuire



et pas l'inverse...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pas l'inverse...



un nid a cuire et une dinde a rechauffer??


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu...oh my gode



Entre nous, tu peux m'appeller Amok...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pas l'inverse...



Non, c'est bientôt Noël


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bientôt Noël



certain n'y croit plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bientôt Noël



quelle que soit l'époque, moi j'aime bien réchauffer une dinde dans son nid si elle veut... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entre nous, tu peux m'appeller Amok...



"Entre nous" tu sais très bien que je ne t'appelle pas comme ça !  :mouais:    

Bon là t'as pas trucs à faire ?  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> certain n'y croit plus




cette année donc ça sera la mere noel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cette année donc ça sera la mere noel



dans ce cas je révise ma position


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas je révise ma position



oui, tu as raison, commençons à réviser nos positions


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2004)

Hm, hm... je suis peut-être "usée" mais pas assez pour ne pas savoir distinguer le vert du rouge en matière de boules. Suivez mon regard... 

Je pense qu'on devrait se cotiser pour le bannir pendant 1 mois des forums.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as raison, commençons à réviser nos positions



j'ai été dindonné depuis si longtemps


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été dindonné depuis si longtemps



  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Dindonner c'est se faire duper, être le dindon de la farce 

On m'avait dit que la pomme de Newton cela avait un rapport avec cela et là j'apprends que c'est complètement différent


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as raison, commençons à réviser nos positions



tu la en favori toi aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu la en favori toi aussi ?



pas besoin... J'ai l'expérience...


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin... J'ai l'expérience...



alors pourquoi tu le site ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alors pourquoi tu le site ?  :mouais:


me fera toujours autant marrer  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me fera toujours autant marrer  :love:



je fais des calembours dans tout mes posts  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (19 Novembre 2004)

j'ai rendu mon texte de photo, j'aurais le résultat dans 15 jours je pense... Je vous tient au courant  En tout cas, MERCI :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bientôt Noël




oui la neige arrive


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rendu mon texte de photo, j'aurais le résultat dans 15 jours je pense... Je vous tient au courant  En tout cas, MERCI :love:



 
Si t'as pas la moyenne, ça sera pas de notre faute    :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils disent quoi ce 2 la?



... Au moins ils seront gâtés.


----------



## Franswa (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as pas la moyenne, ça sera pas de notre faute    :rateau:


 Ca c'est sur !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as pas la moyenne, ça sera pas de notre faute    :rateau:



A l'inverse, dans quelle mesure notre aide précieuse impactera-t-elle sur sa note ?


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Va savoir... 

A mon avis au moins 50%   :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu la en favori toi aussi ?



moi j'ai la machine, n'est pas suffisant?   :rose:


----------



## Franswa (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir...
> 
> A mon avis au moins 50%   :casse:


 Heu... combien de pourcent, c'est une bonne question, je redirai ça lorsque j'aurais eu ma note !!!


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A l'inverse, dans quelle mesure notre aide précieuse impactera-t-elle sur sa note ?


Et surtout, combien on lui prend pour la prestation   

Bah oui, faut bien vivre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, combien on lui prend pour la prestation
> 
> Bah oui, faut bien vivre :rateau:




espece de picsu, 
comment ose tu domander de l'argent a une pauvre etudiante ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> espece de picsu,
> comment ose tu domander de l'argent a une pauvre etudiante ?



There's no such thing as a free lunch !


----------



## Franswa (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> espece de picsu,
> comment ose tu domander de l'argent a une pauvre etudiante ?


 C'est gentil de prendre ma défense mais c'est pas parce que je suis blond qu'il faut me mettre au féminin...  héhéhé  Même si on me charie avec ça


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de prendre ma défense mais c'est pas parce que je suis blond qu'il faut me mettre au féminin...  héhéhé  Même si on me charie avec ça




  tu veut dire que depuis que tu es un homme?    


marre d'etre completement a coté  :rose: 

*monsieurs les modos* c'est pas possible mette une case dans "profil" h ou f ?

parce que j'en ai marre de me tromper  de sexe!!! :rose:


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> espece de picsu,
> comment ose tu domander de l'argent a une pauvre etudiante ?


RHoooo, allez, j'demande pas grand chose ma bonne dame  
Et puis c'est vrai que le jeune homme te fait remarquer que c'est pas parce qu'il porte le cheveu long que c'est une demoiselle pour autant :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veut dire que depuis que tu es un homme?
> 
> 
> marre d'etre completement a coté  :rose:
> ...



Robertav, la photo dans son profil laisse peu de doute sur son sexe !


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> There's no such thing as a free lunch !



Toi t'as abusé de la gruge au resto U


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, la photo dans son profil laisse peu de doute sur son sexe !




 moi je passe pas mon temp a regarder le profil des membres :rose:

des demain je vais m'appliquer     


bonne nuit a tous       :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je passe pas mon temp a regarder le profil des membres :rose:
> 
> des demain je vais m'appliquer
> 
> ...


 Bonne nuit à toi !!! :love: En plus, Franswa (François) c'est bien masculin comme prénom !!!  Bon aller j'arrête de te faire c....  avec ça


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Surtout de la part de quelqu'un qui s'appelle Robert AV 





Je suis déjà loin...


----------



## Franswa (19 Novembre 2004)

mais non faut pas s'en aller loin comme ça...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> There's no such thing as a free lunch !



Free drinks maybe ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Free drinks maybe ???



Tu carburais bien l'autre soir ! Ce serait la ruine !


----------



## TNK (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que j'en ai marre de me tromper  de sexe!!! :rose:


Heuhhh tu pourrais préciser ce que tu entends pas là?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Novembre 2004)

Moins que toi !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moins que toi !



Cela se voyait tant que cela ?

Le lyonnais me forçait un peu la main


----------



## Stargazer (19 Novembre 2004)

Je me doutais bien aussi que c'était de sa faute !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me doutais bien aussi que c'était de sa faute !



C'est lui qui a fait le forcing pour qu'on aille là bas !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Novembre 2004)

J'avais compris ....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je vous emmerde.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Novembre 2004)

Et on t'en remercie !


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Salut Sonny, ça farte ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je vous emmerde.



Bonsoir à toi aussi


----------



## TNK (20 Novembre 2004)

Ben là, j'écoute le dernier Eminem acheté sur l'ITMS


----------



## touba (20 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Ben là, j'écoute le dernier Eminem acheté sur l'ITMS


et c'est pas terrible... :sick: 
valait à peine un téléchargement sur Shareaza


----------



## TNK (20 Novembre 2004)

Bah, c'est pas les variations Goldberg  mais j'aime bien

Par contre, le son sature même à bas niveau, ou bien c'est mal encodé, ou bien c'est "volontaire" et c'est pas terrible  
D'autres font le même constat? (j'ai évidemment vérifié mes enceintes sur d'autres morceaux...)


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, la photo dans son profil laisse peu de doute sur son sexe !


Y a une photo de son sexe dans son profil ?  :mouais:  :hein:  :modo:


----------



## monoeil (20 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a une photo de son sexe dans son profil ?  :mouais:  :hein:  :modo:



mdr. les profils tombent bien bas


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2004)

Là, je vais prendre un petit-déjeuner avant de me remettre au travail. 
Il fait bien froid mais très beau, ça nous change de la pluie de ces derniers jours.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Novembre 2004)

Là, je pianote sur l'iBook dans mon lit après avoir bu mon ampoule quotidienne de ginseng. Faudra bien que je file sous la douche pour aller en ville et m'y faire servir mon petit-déjeûner, ensuite faire dépanner la voiture qui ne démarre plus depuis deux semaines...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je bois encore un café
la ville est bien calme pour un samedi matin
peut etre a cause de la neige


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2004)

Petit brunch à la maison avec ma fille.
Elle nous a fait des oeufs brouillés excellents. Et on mange devant Disney Channel en discutant.
Je l'adore :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

C'est trop mignon ! Elle me tape avec ses (3) p'tits poin(g)(t)s !    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me demande si je vais taper de mes sept griffes, mais j'ai peur de metttre du poil partout parce que ce serait une première :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me demande si je vais taper de mes sept griffes, mais j'ai peur de metttre du poil partout parce que ce serait une première :affraid:



je te prête mes 3 dents


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

moi je tape pas rouge
ce serait pas digne d'une princess


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je tape pas rouge
> ce serait pas digne d'une princess



tu ne veux même pas que l'on tape les pauvres étudiantes !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu ne veux même pas que l'on tape les pauvres étudiantes !






pffffffff mais arretez maintenant    

meme tibo je l'ai prise pour un homme , la pauvre !!! :rose: 


a savoir que il y a encore des pseudos dont je n'ai pas
encore compris si sont h ou f......


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je tape pas rouge
> ce serait pas digne d'une princess




Moins question de dignité que de violence pour moi. Il a d'autres façons de dire les choses et puis en plus rien ne justifie...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff mais arretez maintenant
> 
> meme tibo je l'ai prise pour un homme , la pauvre !!! :rose:
> 
> ...



pourtant il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas : tôt ou tard, tu te dévoiles


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme tibo je l'ai prise pour un homme , la pauvre !!! :rose:



Je vais être obligée de marquer ça dans ma signature, si ça continu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être obligée de marquer ça dans ma signature, si ça continu



si ça continue je vais aller lire _La Disparition_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pour tant il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas : tôt ou tard, tu te dévoiles





surement mais.......toujour trop tard !!!!   


bon là je vais faire une sauna .....a plus tard peut etre  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement mais.......toujour trop tard !!!!
> 
> 
> bon là je vais faire une sauna .....a plus tard peut etre  :love:



pour le sauna c'est effectivement mieux si tu te "dévoiles"


----------



## squarepusher (20 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment je passe l'aspiro d'une main et j'écris de l'autre  intéressant non ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement mais.......toujour trop tard !!!!
> 
> 
> bon là je vais faire une sauna .....a plus tard peut etre  :love:


  robertav


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a savoir que il y a encore des pseudos dont je n'ai pas
> encore compris si sont h ou f......



Et en ce qui me concerne, tu sais ?!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je passe l'aspiro d'une main et j'écris de l'autre  intéressant non ?


ça c'est fou, moi aussi, incroyable non ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

d'après moi Homme mais d'après Robertav je sais pas...


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme tibo je l'ai prise pour un homme , la pauvre !!! :rose:


Ah parce que...     :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


_À quand le champ "homme/femme/autre" dans le profil ?_


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en ce qui me concerne, tu sais ?!




ça me reviens, il faut que benjamin mette homme/femme/piece de collection


----------



## squarepusher (20 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est fou, moi aussi, incroyable non ?


 la vie ..... c'est dingue :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> la vie ..... c'est dingue :rateau:


  
En plus j'ai un aspirateur tout neuf...un Miele pour les connaisseur :style:


----------



## squarepusher (20 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> En plus j'ai un aspirateur tout neuf...un Miele pour les connaisseur :style:


 le luxe c'est pas l'espace, mais c'est de passer l'aspiro avec un miele 
 N'est ce pas les techniciens de surfaces !?


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me reviens, il faut que benjamin mette homme/femme/piece de collection



Entre ca et ce que tu sais D) Tu vas bientôt me lecher les bottes, toi ! Et je te signale que celle a qui tu rends service est de la même génération que moi, alors pépère, t'es mal, mais alors très mal barré !


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entre ca et ce que tu sais D) Tu vas bientôt me lecher les bottes, toi ! Et je te signale que celle a qui tu rends service est de la même génération que moi, alors pépère, t'es mal, mais alors très mal barré !


ce genre de post serait pas mieux en texto que sur MacG :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me reviens, il faut que benjamin mette homme/femme/piece de collection



Homme/femme/mode d'emploi peut-être aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Homme/femme/mode d'emploi peut-être aussi



Cela me rappelle un de mes messages et le quiproquo induit par la réponse à ce message

Sinon je regarde L'homme de Rio


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Homme/femme/mode d'emploi peut-être aussi




voila un  livre interessant


----------



## Dedalus (20 Novembre 2004)

Je bois du thé (russe) en grignotant une Linzertorte du Levain du Marais...
pas très intéressant j'avoue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

j'aide* fiston dans les devoirs.....  




* c'est moi qui se tape le tout le collage


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ce genre de post serait pas mieux en texto que sur MacG :mouais:



celui là aussi non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

question: est que les devoirs n'ont pas eté interdit ?


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop mignon ! Elle me tape avec ses (3) p'tits poin(g)(t)s !    :love:


 Yep, j'ai tapé rouge et je le revendique  
   J'aime pas entendre ce genre de conneries sur mon forum mac préféré :love:
   Ceci dit, le monsieur dans sa grandeur m'a boulée en vert, ce pour quoi je le remercie, mais je n'en pense pas moins.  

 ... et puis, si je vois rouge, je boule rouge. C'est comme ça que fonctionnent les volcans... pour parler comme robertav : c'est digne d'un volcan. Na.


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je tape pas rouge
> ce serait pas digne d'une princess


 Quelle dégonflée... à moi, elle m'a dit que si elle ne tapait pas rouge, c'est parce qu'elle ne pouvait pas (pas parce qu'elle ne voulait pas).   

 Quoi qu'il en soit... on s'en tape le coquillard :casse:  :hein:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, le monsieur dans sa grandeur m'a boulée en vert, ce pour quoi je le remercie, mais je n'en pense pas moins.



3 rouges valent donc 9 verts  Très bien, je le note...  Et combien vaut un violet ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Novembre 2004)

12 ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle dégonflée... à moi, elle m'a dit que si elle ne tapait pas rouge, c'est parce qu'elle ne pouvait pas (pas parce qu'elle ne voulait pas).
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit... on s'en tape le coquillard :casse:  :hein:    :love:



non non promis je ne peux touj pas le bouler, 
je viens de le faire il ya quelques jours!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

j'ai une question pour les hommes   :

comment cela fait t'il que une voiture radiotelecommandé (niko)
marche toute seule sans que on touche a la telecommande ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question pour les hommes   :
> 
> comment cela fait t'il que une voiture radiotelecommandé (niko)
> marche toute seule sans que on touche a la telecommande ?


Regarde bien si tu n'est pas assise sur la télécommande


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question pour les hommes   :
> 
> comment cela fait t'il que une voiture radiotelecommandé (niko)
> marche toute seule sans que on touche a la telecommande ?


 les voitures télécommandés captent une fréquence d'onde précise donc si quelqu'un où une autre télécommande ou quelque chose qui émet des ondes avec la même fréquence que la voiture peut identifier celà répond à ta question :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien si tu n'est pas assise sur la télécommande




bon d'accord.......j'ai pensé que c'etait pas la bonne telecommande :rose:

j'ai fouille la chambre , trouves les autres voitures et les autres telecommandes
j'ai enlevé les pile a ces derniere mais.......
le 4x4  a des sauts de vie et par moments elle se met a virevolter dans l'appart   

maintenant je lui ai enlevé son energie (batterie) et envoyé a faire dodo dans le placard !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> les voitures télécommandés captent une fréquence d'onde précise donc si quelqu'un où une autre télécommande ou quelque chose qui émet des ondes avec la même fréquence que la voiture peut identifier celà répond à ta question :love:





parfait.......j'ai donc pas de fantomes chez moi !!!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

des fantomes sous formes d'onde à la fréquence de ta voiture téléguidé


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Yep, j'ai tapé rouge et je le revendique
> J'aime pas entendre ce genre de conneries sur mon forum mac préféré :love:



Eh bien c'est fort dommage puisque j'en sortais de bien plus hard que ca, en gros 3 ans avant que tu ne postes ton premier sujet sur "ton forum mac préféré". Moi, le truc qui me gonfle, ce sont ceux qui ne décollent pas du premier degré, surtout au bar, et surtout pour des raisons comme celle-ci. Mais tu as bien raison : bouler rouge c'est beaucoup plus facile que de trouver des arguments pour répondre, ca fatigue moins la tête, ca rend la peau plus fraiche et donne aux lèvres un effet mouillé. Visiblement, et dieu merci, les autres nanas du forum ont un peu plus d'humour que toi, et surtout de recul. A ton avis, pourquoi Macelene a t-elle fait remonter cette phrase ? 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, le monsieur dans sa grandeur m'a boulée en vert, ce pour quoi je le remercie, mais je n'en pense pas moins.



Comme quoi tout arrive. (A toi de trouver à quelle partie de ta phrase s'applique ma réponse).



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et puis, si je vois rouge, je boule rouge. C'est comme ça que fonctionnent les volcans... pour parler comme robertav : c'est digne d'un volcan. Na.



...




Bon, allez hop.


----------



## teo (20 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir la compagnie ! pas trop le temps de vous lire en entier ce soir, désolé, à peine le temps de saupoudrer mes 6 coups et de vous souhaiter une bonne soirée, je vais me faire un chtitapéro (l'heure est largement dépassée !) avant de sortir avec des amis.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

moi j'ai commencé la popote ....
boeuf bourguignon*ça vous tente ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous demande de répondre avec tact et sang froid, préférant imaginer qu'il s'agit là d'un membre féminin (si je puis dire). Il serait préférable de ne pas le faire fuir immédiatement, les femmes actuellement inscrites sur MacG commençant à être un peu usées (voir au bar)*



Au féminin pour Macounette ça donnerait :

*Je vous demande de répondre avec tact et sang froid, préférant imaginer qu'il s'agit là d'un membre masculin (si je puis dire). Il serait préférable de ne pas le faire fuir immédiatement, les hommes actuellement inscrits sur MacG commençant à être un peu usés (voir au bar)*

Rassurée ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai commencé la popote ....
> boeuf bourguignon*ça vous tente ?





J'ARRIVE!!!


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au féminin pour Macounette ça donnerait :
> 
> *Je vous demande de répondre avec tact et sang froid, préférant imaginer qu'il s'agit là d'un membre masculin (si je puis dire). Il serait préférable de ne pas le faire fuir immédiatement, les hommes actuellement inscrits sur MacG commençant à être un peu usés (voir au bar)*
> 
> Rassurée ?


 C'est moins drôle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins drôle.



Tu m'en vois navrée :rose:


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien c'est fort dommage puisque j'en sortais de bien plus hard que ca, en gros 3 ans avant que tu ne postes ton premier sujet sur "ton forum mac préféré".


 Donc, parce que t'as 3 années de plus que moi ici ça te permet de sortir toutes sortes de vannes, qu'on doit gentiment "avaler" sans se plaindre ?   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le truc qui me gonfle, ce sont ceux qui ne décollent pas du premier degré, surtout au bar, et surtout pour des raisons comme celle-ci. Mais tu as bien raison : bouler rouge c'est beaucoup plus facile que de trouver des arguments pour répondre, ca fatigue moins la tête, ca rend la peau plus fraiche et donne aux lèvres un effet mouillé. Visiblement, et dieu merci, les autres nanas du forum ont un peu plus d'humour que toi, et surtout de recul.


 Ca j'adore : sous prétexte de "deuxième degré", de "rigolade", tu te permets de sortir des trucs blessants et désagréables... c'est trop facile ça : on insulte, on dit des conneries, et puis ensuite c'est celui/celle qui le prend mal qui n'a pas d'humour, ni de recul, et est incapable de prendre les choses "au second degré".... facile, ça.
 Eh bien, mes boules rouges étaient du second degré aussi (en tout cas elles étaient intentées en tant que telles - d'ailleurs as-tu seulement lu le commentaire qui allait avec ?)
  Mais si tu insistes, je suis aussi prête à les mettre au premier degré. 

 Je suis peut-être "nouvelle" sur ce forum, mais pas sur Internet, figure-toi. Et je sais pertinemment que des mots lâchés par écrit peuvent être interprétés de différentes manières, du premier au n-ième degré. Pour moi c'était un "joke" et ma réaction (boule rouge) tout autant. Mais aparamment tes vannes sont à prendre au second degré, mais pas les réactions qu'elles engendrent.



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis, pourquoi Macelene a t-elle fait remonter cette phrase ?


 Aucune idée; mais lorsqu'on m'envoie le lien même en MP en me demandant de réagir (macelene en l'occurrence)... je joue le jeu. 

  Voilà, prends-le mal si tu veux, pour moi c'était un jeu (la réaction "volcanique" tout pareil).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> J'ARRIVE!!!





parfait      


vu que j'en ai un peu marre de prendre toute seule
les *grandes decisions*  
tu aimerais quoi comme accompagnement?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Novembre 2004)

Là je me mets dans l'ambiance pour aller à un dîner familial :modo: :rateau:

(pourvu qu'il y ait de la Kriek Belle-Vue  :love: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette la petite bête qui grimpe a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée; mais lorsqu'on m'envoie le lien même en MP en me demandant de réagir (macelene en l'occurrence)... je joue le jeu.
> 
> Voilà, prends-le mal si tu veux, pour moi c'était un jeu (la réaction "volcanique" tout pareil).



Ne lui demandez pas ce qu'elle vient de faire juste maintenant : des crèpes.   :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne lui demandez pas ce qu'elle vient de faire juste maintenant : des crèpes.   :rateau:


 Pourquoi des crêpes ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait
> 
> 
> vu que j'en ai un peu marre de prendre toute seule
> ...



alors là, justement qu'est ce qu'on déguste en général avec un boeuf bourgui, de petites pommes de terre c'est pas mal, mais le temps que j'arrive ça risque d'être froid, j'habite sur la côte d'azur, bonne appét robertav...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins drôle.



C'est carrément nul


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est carrément nul


 Toi t'es pas terrible question diplomatie !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi des crêpes ?



Parce que ça se retourne


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> sous prétexte de "deuxième degré", de "rigolade", tu te permets de sortir des trucs blessants et désagréables... c'est trop facile ça : on insulte, on dit des conneries, et puis ensuite c'est celui/celle qui le prend mal qui n'a pas d'humour, ni de recul, et est incapable de prendre les choses "au second degré".... facile, ça.






			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, mes boules rouges étaient du second degré aussi (en tout cas elles étaient intentées en tant que telles - d'ailleurs as-tu seulement lu le commentaire qui allait avec ?)



Cherchez l'erreur.



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu insistes, je suis aussi prête à les mettre au premier degré.



Vas-y, juste pour que je vois la différence premier / second degré de tes commentaires. Et j'adore vivre dans l'angoisse.




			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis peut-être "nouvelle" sur ce forum, mais pas sur Internet, figure-toi.



Génial. Donc même si tu as il y a peu poussée la porte du bar, ca fait longtemps que tu traines dans la rue... Excuse moi ne de pas avoir ta connaissance des forums. On fait un échange, tu veux ? Tu m'apprends internet, comment faire pour se connecter, quel modem choisir, les différences entre Mac et PC etc.... Et en retour je t'explique comment te servir des smillies ? 

T'inquiètes : je ne prends rien mal, surtout virtuellement. En ce qui me concerne, fin de la discussion. J'attends tes points rouges au premier degré : chose promise, chose due.


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

je viens de subir une vile représailles d'amok :rateau:


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de subir une vile représailles d'amok :rateau:


 macounette c'est un pseudo à toi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es pas terrible question diplomatie !



Les diplomates sont souvent des tyrans d'opérettes

Et puis c'est bien connu les panthères aiment le chocolat


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de subir une vile représailles d'amok :rateau:



Tu subiras la mienne plus tard, pour avoir manqué de respect à ton père. Jeune impertinent !


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de subir une vile représailles d'amok :rateau:



Non : le début des viles représailles Amokiennes, le début !  Enjoy fiston !


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu subiras la mienne plus tard, pour avoir manqué de respect à ton père. Jeune impertinent !



oui, mais tu est pas ma mère


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est bien connu les panthères aiment le chocolat


Ah ?  Le chocolat noir alors ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais tu est pas ma mère



C'est bien ce que je dis, tu es un jeune impertinent


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non : le début des viles représailles Amokiennes, le début !  Enjoy fiston !



j'ai vendu tout ipod sur ebay  :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Génial. Donc même si tu as il y a peu poussée la porte du bar, ca fait longtemps que tu traines dans la rue... Excuse moi ne de pas avoir ta connaissance des forums. On fait un échange, tu veux ? Tu m'apprends internet, comment faire pour se connecter, quel modem choisir, les différences entre Mac et PC etc....


 Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, tu m'as très bien comprise, je parlais des forums et des communautés "virtuelles"... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en retour je t'explique comment te servir des smillies ?


 Ce serait plutôt le contraire, parce qu'apparemment je sais nettement mieux m'en servir que toi  
 En tout cas dans les deux derniers messages que tu m'as adressés ici, ainsi que dans celui qui est la cause de toute cette discussion, tu n'en avais pas mis un seul... j'estime donc ne pas avoir de leçon à apprendre de ta part  en tout cas pas dans ce domaine-là. Mais tu pourras sûrement m'apprendre beaucoup sur la faculté de lancer des vannes tout en les faisant passer pour du second degré. :casse:   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes : je ne prends rien mal, surtout virtuellement. En ce qui me concerne, fin de la discussion. J'attends tes points rouges au premier degré : chose promise, chose due.


 Nan y'aura plus de points rouges en ce qui me concerne, je ne les utilise pas à mauvais escient. 

  Fin de la discussion pour moi aussi.


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> macounette c'est un pseudo à toi ?



c'est juste une cousine


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?  Le chocolat noir alors ? :mouais:



forcément puisque c'est un diplomate


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> macounette c'est un pseudo à toi ?


 Jamais de la vie ! :mouais: je ne fais pas autant de fautes d'orthographe moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de la vie ! :mouais: je ne fais pas autant de fautes d'orthographe moi



Mais Mackie ne fait pas de fautes, il est juste en train de créer un nouveau langage


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette et Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fin de la discussion


Pffffff....  pour une fois qu'on avait un peu d'ambiance. :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ça se retourne


 Je me retourne dans ma tombe...  je suis morte parce que j'ai osé affronter _Amok-tout-puissant_, c'est ça ?


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vendu tout ipod sur ebay  :love:



Mais encore ?!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

En paraphrasant Sacha Guitry, on peut dire que "Dieu, que vous êtes jolies ce soir, sur Internet"


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

je fais une pause mangeaille et après je retourne bosser si j'ai pas trop la flemme


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette contre GoliAmok a dit:
			
		

> Je me retourne dans ma tombe...  je suis morte parce que j'ai osé affronter _Amok-tout-puissant_, c'est ça ?



Tu sais tant que tu n'es pas dans la boue jusqu'aux genoux tout n'est pas perdu, dirait Michel Quint


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore ?!





haaaaaa là là !!!!!!!!    

il faut croire que en ce moment les   hommes sur ce forum
sont, soit en manque, soit evincés royalment dans la vie reelle!!!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> après je retourne bosser si j'ai pas trop la flemme



tu veux dire que tu vas nous mettre à contribution ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa là là !!!!!!!!
> 
> il faut croire que en ce moment les   hommes sur ce forum
> sont, soit en manque, soit evincés royalment dans la vie reelle!!!!!!



Robertav, sauf ton respect, tu n'as même pas deviné que Franswa était un jeune homme (alors que c'était facile). Comment peux tu dire cela ? Si cela se trouve nous sommes toutes des femmes


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore ?!



Il voulait dire celui de rechange :casse: :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa là là !!!!!!!!
> 
> il faut croire que en ce moment les   hommes sur ce forum
> sont, soit en manque, soit evincés royalment dans la vie reelle!!!!!!



Voilààààààà : Je suis en manque et évincé !  Mais toujours royalement ! 

T'inquiètes Roberta sweetheart, tout va bien.


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore ?!



la peau de loup a l'air de bien ce vendre


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas je me suis bien amusée.


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je me suis bien amusée.



c'est pas encore finit


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la peau de loup a l'air de bien ce vendre



Attends de l'avoir tué !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attends de l'avoir tué !



Ça lui en fait des grosses bêtes à capturer  Mackie tu as toujours tes pièges parce que là tu vas en avoir besoin  ?


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attends de l'avoir tué !



fait gaffe, c'est plein de chasseur dans les alpes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, sauf ton respect, tu n'as même pas deviné que Franswa était un jeune homme (alors que c'était facile). Comment peux tu dire cela ? Si cela se trouve nous sommes toutes des femmes



et voila un'autre verité !!!    

mais pour SA MAJETE c'est sur: il y a assez de photos
qui trainent ici et là pour voir que c'est bien un homme


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Novembre 2004)

He ben? Kess ki se passe ici? Tcheu, ça tire à boulets rouges vifs dans le coin!   Bon, juste passer dans le coin hein, histoire de me boire une binche... 
Suis content, ai fini le dessin de la semaine pour MacGe, hehehe!      Nananèèèreuuu...  :love:  :love:   Bon, j'vous laisse, j'ai une puissante envie de me zieuter Shrek 2 là...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside à l'écoute a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, c'est plein de chasseur dans les alpes



Décidement tout se sait


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu vas nous mettre à contribution ?


 Nan, ce coup ci je sais faire  j'ai de la mise en page de l'infographie et de l'illustration à faire :love: ça devrait allé  en tout cas merci de m'avoir aidé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, c'est plein de chasseur dans les alpes




vancouver???   

la bas il y a encore le droit de tuer 3 loups


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça lui en fait des grosses bêtes à capturer  Mackie tu as toujours tes pièges parce que là tu vas en avoir besoin  ?


 On ne capture pas ces bêtes là. On les tue ou elles nous bouffent. Et encore, vu comme c'est corriace, pas facile de les tuer sans abimer la peau.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> On ne capture pas ces bêtes là. On les tue ou elles nous bouffent. Et encore, vu comme c'est corriace, pas facile de les tuer sans abimer la peau.




je te rassure; j'aime pas la montaigne !!!   

et puis peau pour peau je prefere quelque chose de plus raffiné !!


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas facile de les tuer sans abimer la peau.




j'ai plein de truc sympa dans l'armoire a pharmacie


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> On ne capture pas ces bêtes là. On les tue ou elles nous bouffent. Et encore, vu comme c'est corriace, pas facile de les tuer sans abimer la peau.



Sauf si tu sais faire un plaquage dans les régles de l'art


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

j'éteind mon Mac & je sort, à bientôt...  

(là en dessous, c'est ma fille qui va au lit)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> j'éteind mon Mac & je sort, à bientôt...




bonne soirée      


moi je vais passer a table  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si tu sais faire un plaquage dans les régles de l'art



si tu es un puma cela ne t'affectera pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Là je me demande qui pourrait me faire un résumé ...   

On en est où du match ?   

Sinon j'ai une faim de loup  :hein:  euuh non là l'aut' y va me prendre au mot, :mouais: sinon là j'ai faim !


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, sauf ton respect, tu n'as même pas deviné que Franswa était un jeune homme (alors que c'était facile). Comment peux tu dire cela ? Si cela se trouve nous sommes toutes des femmes


 héhéhé :love: bonne réponse !!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là je me demande qui pourrait me faire un résumé ...
> 
> On en est où du match ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai une faim de loup  :hein:  euuh non là l'aut' y va me prendre au mot, :mouais: sinon là j'ai faim !


 bon appétit !!!  Sinon, j'ai pas trop suivi le combat donc je peux pas te faire de résumer :/


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav au bal masqué a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa là là !!!!!!!!
> 
> il faut croire que en ce moment les   hommes sur ce forum
> sont, soit en manque, soit evincés royalment dans la vie reelle!!!!!!



Il faut croire que les femmes sur ce forum sont soit en manque, soit évincées par le roi ou royalement dans la vie réelle    Quel roi ? 


PS: c'était juste pour esssayer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là je me demande qui pourrait me faire un résumé ...
> 
> On en est où du match ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai une faim de loup  :hein:  euuh non là l'aut' y va me prendre au mot, :mouais: sinon là j'ai faim !



En gros on a gagné


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là je me demande qui pourrait me faire un résumé ...
> 
> On en est où du match ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai une faim de loup  :hein:  euuh non là l'aut' y va me prendre au mot, :mouais: sinon là j'ai faim !





ben voyions lorna ,   

juste 2 pages a lire, pas trop dur non?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut croire que les femmes sur ce forum sont soit en manque, soit évincées par le roi ou royalement dans la vie réelle    Quel roi ?
> 
> 
> PS: c'était juste pour esssayer



Le roi est nu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le roi est nu !



Non, il a une peau de bête


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, il a une peau de bête



le lion est mort ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut croire que les femmes sur ce forum sont soit en manque, soit évincées par le roi ou royalement dans la vie réelle    Quel roi ?
> 
> 
> PS: c'était juste pour esssayer




 je suis tellement en manque que savoir a quel sexe je m'adresse 
m'est completement egal 
jusq'au  aller a ne pas fouiller  l'identité de la personne !!!     


promis , un de ces jours de vais verifier qui est qui !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis tellement en manque que savoir a quel sexe je m'adresse
> m'est completement egal
> jusq'au  aller a ne pas fouiller  l'identité de la personne !!!
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce qui me semblait aussi, tu me rassures


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis tellement en manque que savoir a quel sexe je m'adresse
> m'est completement egal
> jusq'au  aller a ne pas fouiller  l'identité de la personne !!!
> 
> ...


 maintenant, moi tu sais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis tellement en manque que savoir a quel sexe je m'adresse
> m'est completement egal
> jusq'au  aller a ne pas fouiller  l'identité de la personne !!!
> 
> ...



la fouille corporelle, c'est le meilleur moyen pour connaitre l'identité des personnes


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> le lion est mort ce soir !



On va mettre sa peau devant la cheminée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, moi tu sais




 hoooo oui et je risque pas de l'oublier !!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

moi non plus :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On va mettre sa peau devant la cheminée



avant ou après la fouille corporelle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Là je repense à une petite phrase : "Passer pour un idiot aux yeux d'un imbécile est une volupté de fin gourmet".


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> avant ou après la fouille corporelle ?



Bonne question ça


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

là je pense à la phrase "je m'efface mais je laisse une trace"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la fouille corporelle, c'est le meilleur moyen pour connaitre l'identité des personnes




tu veux dire que je dois glisser ma main plus bas de la taille?   

attentions ,
 entres mes ongles et mes bagues  je risque de blesser 
soit le papillon , soit le beau oiseau !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je pense à la phrase "je m'efface mais je laisse une trace"



Pense à travailler sur ton image de Doisneau  Bonne soirée


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pense à travailler sur ton image de Doisneau  Bonne soirée


 Y a pas de problème !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pense à travailler sur ton image de Doisneau  Bonne soirée




arrte de le faire travailler , exclavagiste !!!!  

il a deja rendu son devoir ........ou je me trompe?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que je dois glisser ma main plus bas de la taille?
> 
> attentions ,
> entres mes ongles et mes bagues  je risque de blesser l
> soir le papillon , soit le beau oiseau !!!



tu peux te contenter du haut dans un premier temps !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pense à travailler sur ton image de Doisneau  Bonne soirée



Là je repense à une petite phrase "C'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu peux te contenter du haut dans un premier temps !




non, c'est mieux verifier son passeport
voir s'il a fait un breve sejour au brasil


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est mieux verifier son passeport
> voir s'il a fait un breve sejour au brasil



pour son pareo ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pour son pareo ?




entre autre et aussi a une possible trasformation de soi


----------



## G3ck0 (20 Novembre 2004)

Vous faites quoi la maintenant, tout de suite?

Voila ma réponse :
je tente de partager la connection ADSL de mon pC vers mon ibook, toutneuf, tout beau, tout blanc, et j'y arrive pas 

A pars, ca vous faites quoi vous ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre autre et aussi a une possible trasformation de soi



une profonde transformation !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> A pars, ca vous faites quoi vous ?




ici....
 et ailleur je recherche des idées cadeau noel pour fifille


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici....
> et ailleur je recherche des idées cadeau noel pour fifille



il vaut mieux ailleurs parce qu'ici tu risques d'acheter un brésilien


----------



## G3ck0 (20 Novembre 2004)

^^ exactement ce a  quoi je pensais  NIARK


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il vaut mieux ailleurs parce qu'ici tu risques d'acheter un brésilien




pffffff     

ici je vous lis et ailleurs je cherche .......mais pas un bresilien !!


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Sans moi ce soir.


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si cela se trouve nous sommes toutes des femmes


  
*MÊME PAS VRAI !!!*
 :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me dis que l'AFP est vraiment pitoyable.



Bonne nuit


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me dis que l'AFP est vraiment pitoyable.



Pourquoi ?



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit




Bonne nuit


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2004)

la, je fini la maintenant du serveur fragops m4k en installant un mutator


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrte de le faire travailler , exclavagiste !!!!
> 
> il a deja rendu son devoir ........ou je me trompe?


 J'ai bien rendu la première partie vendredi dernier, la prochaine est pour lundi


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

bluup :sick: , p'tite digestion, puis je part à St Malo chez mes parents


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bluup :sick: , p'tite digestion, puis je part à St Malo chez mes parents


 bon voyage


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour!  :love: 

Là... je nettoye l'apart avec Pitchoune.... 

Non non.... on se roulent pas parterre l'un sur l'autre pour prendre la poussière....


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

Là, je viens de finir d'installer le sapin de noël avec ma fille. Oui, je sais on est en avance, mais elle y tenait vraiment et je ne sais pas quand on aurait pu faire ça autrement. Question de manque de temps.
Mais c'est chouette :love:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Je commence à préparer la carte de v½ux pour l'entreprise, et je me demande (air sonnyboy) qui je vais bien réussir à faire chialer encore cette année  (/air sonnyboy)


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

ma machine tourne... vais passer l'aspi... puis ouvrir les 8tres... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)




----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Je traduit ce que Tibo est en train de faire : 

Elle vient de se lever, tôt aujourd'hui, il est 13h30  :love: :love:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Je continue : Tibo ne réponds pas, elle est partie préparer son bain avec la mousse géante qui envahit la moitié de l'appart, place les onguents, vas préparer la télé insubmersible, et le déjeuné sur plateau radeau Bombard ®

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je traduit ce que Tibo est en train de faire :
> 
> Elle vient de se lever, tôt aujourd'hui, il est 13h30  :love: :love:




 :sleep: (Étirements façon Panthère)  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>



Demain c'est lundi !


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

uep malheuresement le dimanche ne dur qu'un jour !!!


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

tout le monde émerge...
bonne après-midi... j'ai froid aux mains, je vais me faire un café !


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Demain c'est lundi !



chouette je travailles pas le lundi :love: et le reste de la semaine je fous que dalle 

Mon jour le plus crevant c'étais hier, le jour du shopping


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

bon café !!!  Moi j'ai froid au pied...


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

là je fais des retouches sur un pantalon et une chemise


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bon café !!!  Moi j'ai froid au pied...



t'es unijambiste ?


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> t'es unijambiste ?


 nan, mais j'avais froid qu'à mon pied gauche (mauvaise position assise donc mauvaise circulation du sang)


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

bon je vais me faire un expresso


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

moi je vais commencer à peindre, j'ai de l'illustration à faire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais me faire un expresso



Cappuccino pour moi


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Demain c'est lundi !



M'en fou!   

Moi je suis au chômage...    :rateau:   

Mais c vrai que travailler me manque quand même....   

Bonne chance à ceux qui bosse demain!

*C quand meme salaud de parler du travail de demain alors que on a encore la moitié de la journée devant nous...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> M'en fou!
> 
> Moi je suis au chômage...    :rateau:
> 
> ...



Pas mieux

Mais je disais cela pour Franswa qui doit rendre un devoir pour demain


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux
> 
> Mais je disais cela pour Franswa qui doit rendre un devoir pour demain


 merci de me le rappeler !!!  Bon aller, un peu de sérieux au boulot !!!


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cappuccino pour moi




Deux....


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

un ptit chocolat aavec le cappucino ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Deux....



Qui prend l'addition ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Qui prend l'addition ?



Laissez, c'est pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un connais les Vetouté Fruix ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> un ptit chocolat aavec le cappucino ?



Oui, noir


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Laissez, c'est pour moi



Ah tu as retrouvé la Yes-Card de Sonnyboy ? super vas y :love:   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Qui prend l'addition ?



L'addiction avec un cessez ça ?


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connais les Vetouté Fruix ?



 hein...


----------



## House M.D. (21 Novembre 2004)

Ce que je fais, moi?

Ptit surf dominical, en écoutant un album de Morning Musume


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'addiction avec un cessez ça ?



non là je suis dans un Cessna


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je fais, moi?
> 
> Ptit surf dominical, en écoutant un album de Morning Musume



t'as pas vus ? schumi est mort, l'ai vus sur CNN il se serait étouffé avec un dé à coudre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui, très bon le coup de la Yes Card


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> non là je suis dans un Cessna



et il vas passer dans un tunnel, ce qui fait que...crrrr....iiiihhh....frrrrffrfrfrrfff......crouiiiiiiiiiiiii....crrrfrfrrfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........ :hein:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'addiction avec un cessez ça ?



Oups pas fait exprès

Disons que boire du café est addictif


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cappuccino pour moi



Voilà je t'ai fais une place à côté de moi, ton cappuccino est là


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

Pas très secure tout ça (le café et le powerbook)


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Pas très secure tout ça (le café et le powerbook)



Ce n'est pas café c'est tasse "Java" c'est compatible


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je t'ai fais une place à côté de moi, ton cappuccino est là



Merci


----------



## Macounette (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cappuccino pour moi


 Idem. Allez j'offre la tournée. Cappuccino et speculoos... :love:







 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Bonne après-midi à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas café c'est tasse "Java" c'est compatible



Je crois que tu te trompe, sur ton bureau je vois une tasse Java? mais aussi une tasse VBScript et ça avec le mac a coté, c'est pas très bon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> et il vas passer dans un tunnel, ce qui fait que...crrrr....iiiihhh....frrrrffrfrfrrfff......crouiiiiiiiiiiiii....crrrfrfrrfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........ :hein:  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu te trompe, sur ton bureau je vois une tasse Java? mais aussi une tasse VBScript et ça avec le mac a coté, c'est pas très bon.



Un café Javanais ???


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Pas très secure tout ça (le café et le powerbook)



le mode de fabrication d'une yescard sur macgeneration non plus.


----------



## xanadu (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu te trompe, sur ton bureau je vois une tasse Java? mais aussi une tasse VBScript et ça avec le mac a coté, c'est pas très bon.



Aller voilà, c'était momentané pour notre ami qui pourra déguster son cappucciono et surfer en mêmê temps


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le mode de fabrication d'une yescard sur macgeneration non plus.



C'est carrément nul. Tu veux dire


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

je voulais pas être agressif, en espérant un "Edit" avant de sonner les modos...
[Edit] j'ai sonné la cloche.
[Re-Edit] en disant "la cloche" je ne visais aucun modo en particulier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le mode de fabrication d'une yescard sur macgeneration non plus.


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

>



pas de quoi 


Je vais me refaire un café pour la peine, avec une part de tarte... cht*** fait pas cho dans cet appart'... 19,8 C c'est limite


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, très bon le coup de la Yes Card



ouf je l'ai sauvegardé...  mais naaaaaaannnnnnnn je déconne 


Bon pour votre info : la plupart des DAB sont protègés désormais contre ça. Et je pense ne pas me tromper qu'il est inutile de passer par tout ce tintouin pour acheter sur internet sans engager aucune rétribution financiere... 
Juste que la publication d'une solution quelconque de ce type sur MacG ou ailleurs sur internet, même si c'est difficile voir impossible pour la majorité des internautes à réaliser, met en péril le/les webmasters etc. du site où a lieu la publication. 

Alors attention    :rateau:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

D'ailleurs il faudrait faire attention a ne pas trop laisser d'engouement a trainer dans le bar certaines personnes...

DocEvil par exemple : il reste des heures avachis sur son bon gros fauteuil en cuir qui n'as dégale que les bourelets capitonnés de son propriétaire, qui risque un jour de faire un procès pour "tentation à la débauche entrainant la dégradation esthétique de l'internaute" et que à cause de cela , ne pourras jamais passer le casting de "j'ai décidé être belle" " J'ai décidé de maigrir" "j'ai décidé de réflechir... de penser..; de cuisiner lèger.... de netoyer mes doigts de pieds.... d'enlever la corne sous les doigts..... "

Restons vigilant, j'apelle le WWF, peut être peuvent-ils nous conseiller sur la sauvegarde du Panda Nu Hermaphrodite Voyeuriste  :love: :love:



mais si je t'aime mon DocEvil :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas de quoi
> 
> 
> Je vais me refaire un café pour la peine, avec une part de tarte... cht*** fait pas cho dans cet appart'... 19,8 C c'est limite



Barre préconisait 18°C !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Notre sauveur ! :love:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Barre préconisait 18°C !



c'est trois degrés de trop. mois je suis à 15 tout l'hiver. ça endurcit.


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> Notre sauveur ! :love:



c'est horrible, qu'est-ce que c'est ????¿ :mouais:   :sick:


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> c'est trois degrés de trop. mois je suis à 15 tout l'hiver. ça endurcit.



Si tu descend à 14 ou 13 tu auras les acariens en moins parait-il 

Vous portez des moufles ? Et des pantoufles ? Moi pas fait le pas encore !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Non, rien...


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

autant crever noyé


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> autant crever noyé



Oui, mais dans son bain avec de la mousse


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> c'est trois degrés de trop. mois je suis à 15 tout l'hiver. *ça endurcit.*


De quelle partie de ton anatomie tu parles exactement ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Tu peux pas attendre d'être sorti du bain avant de boire une mousse ??


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> De quelle partie de ton anatomie tu parles exactement ?  :mouais:  :hein:




tout de suite là, tout de suite....  :mouais: 


le bouts de sorteils, des doigts et du nez.... enfin


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: Sieste macgéenne...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2004)

bon aller, je me casse dehors (en dehors de l'appartement)


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Maintenant , je relis un livre de Réné Grousset ( avis aux connaisseurs  )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant , je relis un livre de Réné Grousset ( avis aux connaisseurs  )



Et les autres doivent faire des recherches alors ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Notre sauveur ! :love:



Tibo, je me noie ! Tu peux prendre ton petit truc rouge !


----------



## dude (21 Novembre 2004)

Je stresse a mort, je pense que je suis pret a eclater en larme a tout moment.. je m'enferme dans cette chambre que je vais devoir quitter par la force et je me pose des questions sur tout ce qui me touche, les etudes, la fatigue, le fait de devoir trouver un nouvel appart....


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je stresse a mort, je pense que je suis pret a eclater en larme a tout moment.. je m'enferme dans cette chambre que je vais devoir quitter par la force et je me pose des questions sur tout ce qui me touche, les etudes, la fatigue, le fait de devoir trouver un nouvel appart....



Keep cool!    :love: 

courage bonhomme!


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres doivent faire des recherches alors ?



Google is your best friend


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je stresse a mort, je pense que je suis pret a eclater en larme a tout moment.. je m'enferme dans cette chambre que je vais devoir quitter par la force et je me pose des questions sur tout ce qui me touche, les etudes, la fatigue, le fait de devoir trouver un nouvel appart....



Eclater en larmes ???

Non mais dites moi que je reve ?

A un moment j'ai cru lire du robetav.

Scandaleux.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Eclater en larmes ???
> 
> Non mais dites moi que je reve ?
> 
> ...



aucune chance que ca soit elle, il y a pas de fautes !   :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Google is your best friend



 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
je reviendrai...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> je reviendrai...



je n'ai qu'une chose a dire : " I will Survive " ....


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Eclater en larmes ???
> 
> Non mais dites moi que je reve ?
> 
> ...


 C'est vrai ça, c'est scandaleux. Mais que font les modérateurs ?


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Eclater en larmes ???
> 
> Non mais dites moi que je reve ?
> 
> ...



arrete de te plaindre sinon on appele Aricosec et Barbarela


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça, c'est scandaleux. Mais que font les modérateurs ?


dis donc Poildep, tu t'es tabasser par les 7 nains ou quoi   ton avatar est tout bizzzzzzzare :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dis donc Poildep, tu t'es tabasser par les 7 nains ou quoi   ton avatar est tout bizzzzzzzare :mouais:



c'est son avatar spécial Noël ?  :mouais:


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> c'est son avatar spécial Noël ?  :mouais:


oups, la c'est la gaffe :rose: 
bon disons que t'es feutres sont un peu sec


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups, la c'est la gaffe :rose:
> bon disons que t'es feutres sont un peu sec



Il a juste du mal avec les reflets ...


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2004)

:hein:  :affraid:  Moi là j'essaie de ramener mes battements de coeur à un rythme normal, aprés avoir lut un post de Gregg   

C'est là


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :affraid:  Moi là j'essaie de ramener mes battements de coeur à un rythme normal, aprés avoir lut un post de Gregg
> 
> C'est là


Pervers :mouais: t'as pas honte d'être bouleversé par des bisounours :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :affraid:  Moi là j'essaie de ramener mes battements de coeur à un rythme normal, aprés avoir lut un post de Gregg
> 
> C'est là




   aaah toi aussi !!!   

Heureusement j'avais le son pas trop fort  :mouais: me fais avoir à chaque fois moi !  :mouais:  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> aaah toi aussi !!!
> 
> Heureusement j'avais le son pas trop fort  :mouais: me fais avoir à chaque fois moi !  :mouais:  :rose:  :rateau:



Ah les femmes ...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

ça me rassure qu'on soit plusieurs à se faire avoir...     :love:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas beau de se rabbatre sur la betise des autres


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau de se rabbatre sur la betise des autres



mille excuses....  


mais c'est tellement bon.....


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> mille excuses....
> 
> 
> mais c'est tellement bon.....



C'est surtout très petit , petit chenapan


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah les femmes ...



 :mouais: t'en as d'autres comme ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Novembre 2004)

Là, maitenant, je remarque que l'intelligence n'est pas un don fait à chaque être sur cette terre et qu'un certain thread est en train d'en accuser les conséquences...


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: t'en as d'autres comme ça ?  :mouais:



Je crois que il a que ça en faite....  :hein:  :mouais: 

pauvre enfant...    :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que il a que ça en faite....  :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> pauvre enfant...    :rateau:



   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah les femmes ...



 :mouais: ah ben oui monsieur doit être connaisseur vu son grand âge ...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Excusez moi de mon inculte connaissance ........


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi de mon inculte connaissance ........


 hein ???
 :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, je viens de re-visioner ton "Comme joint us!", il est vraiment excellent...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi de mon inculte connaissance ........



ce qui donne ...  :mouais: en langage *d'homme* ?  :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de re-visioner ton "Comme joint us!", il est vraiment excellent...



Merci! :love: 

Au fait, c'est "join" et pas "joint"


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci! :love:
> 
> Au fait, c'est "join" et pas "joint"



J'aime bien la musique


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de re-visioner ton "Comme joint us!", il est vraiment excellent...


 et puis y a qu'un "m" à come


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ce qui donne ...  :mouais: en langage *d'homme* ?  :mouais:



Que je m'excuses d'avoir été macho avec vous , jolies demoiselles  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Rhââââ... j'ai tout faux...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Nobody is perfect ............


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ... j'ai tout faux...



 J'aime bien ta traduction quand même


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ta traduction quand même



Il a voulu francisé la chose  :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

bon je retourne voir Tea Leoni pour me reconforter...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Très bon film


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Novembre 2004)

> Bonnjour,
> 
> Votre site n'est pas conforme aux conditions générales d'utilisation
> des Pages Perso de Voilà : nous l'avons donc suspendu temporairement ; il
> ...



Y s'foutent de moi chez Voila?! Tout ça parce que vous avez été trop nombreux à solliciter "Come join us"...  

Allé, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

A la rancon du succès


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Trop fort......    

Pitchoune avec ton abonnement NET, tu devrais avoir un espace pour le site perso non ?


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort......
> 
> Pitchoune avec ton abonnement NET, tu devrais avoir un espace pour le site perso non ?



Quelqu'un ne peut l'heberger sur son site ?


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort......
> 
> Pitchoune avec ton abonnement NET, tu devrais avoir un espace pour le site perso non ?



non... elle a pas... (en suisse tout se paie   )

on est des vaches à lait...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un ne peut l'heberger sur son site ?



Il faudra monter des sites miroirs


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> non... elle a pas... (en suisse tout se paie   )
> 
> on est des vaches à lait...



Peut etre mais vous avez un pouvoir d'achat supérieur au notre


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Y s'foutent de moi chez Voila?! Tout ça parce que vous avez été trop nombreux à solliciter "Come join us"...


Tu cherches un hébergeur ? Un miroir ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2004)

HEllo bonjour à tous...

De retour après quelques temps au vert....

Bonne journée


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

Je déjeune... une pomme bien sûr. Et un kiwi, du thé, tartines, beure, miel.


----------



## piro (22 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment
je savoure mon café en arrivant au boulot
je me dits "courage dernière semaine de boulot"


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Novembre 2004)

La je suis en train de gentiment emerger avec un tit capuccino :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2004)

déjà au boulot depuis une demi heure...


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

bonjour! :love: 

Me lève gentillement.....  :sleep: et je peux meme pas m'étirer à la façon Tibomong4 (ai mal au dos)  

Un petit café


J'attends 17h00 avec impatiance....!!!! (J'ai rdv avec une connaissance graphiste qui va essayer de me donner 2-3 tuyaux pour que je trouve du travail!)   

J'Espère que ça va marcher....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous : tronche à l'envers, humeur de travers...la semaine commence mal.

Si seulement les lundis pouvaient être des mardis


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous : tronche à l'envers, humeur de travers...la semaine commence mal.
> 
> Si seulement les lundis pouvaient être des mardis



Je te choppe par les pieds...

Je te met à l'envers...

Et tout te semble à l'endroit!

non?!?    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je te choppe par les pieds...
> 
> Je te met à l'envers...
> 
> ...


euh...non


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

....je lis tous les sujets "en retard".....


 :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2004)

Ben t'as pas fini alors


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2004)

je me prends la tête avec WebDev 7 depuis 1h :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as pas fini alors




Une matinée........











............










_de boulot en moins_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous !!*     

voila une semaine recommence

come touts les lundis pas evidents de "redemarrer" :rose: 

café sur café , etirements .....ect ect.......

je croise tous mes doigts le squale   

bonne journée a tous !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour a tous !!*
> 
> voila une semaine recommence
> 
> ...


Salut Mme la Présidente


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

....que ça a charclé pas mal ce WE.. 

 


Finallement, je préfère, de loin, la tranquillité de nos semaines....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2004)

Hum, je réponds au sujet du topic *Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"? *: eh bien, je viens de finir une tournée qui a fait mal... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

maintenant je vais me refaire la facade 
pour aller chercher fiston a la sortie d'ecole


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais me refaire la facade
> pour aller chercher fiston a la sortie d'ecole


y a du boulot alors


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant... j'ai une furieuse envie de faire le prédateur!!!! (et non le prédator...   )

En faite... j'ai envie d'aller à la pêche sur le Léman et déguster un bon petit plat de filet de perches maison (directe de mon aquarium :rose:   )


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, je réponds au sujet du topic *Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"? *: eh bien, je viens de finir une tournée qui a fait mal... :casse:




[mode gKatarn on] Hum, je réponds au sujet du topic *Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"? *: eh bien, je me soigne  [mode gKatarn off]   :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> y a du boulot alors




pas gentil ça !!       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas gentil ça !!      :love:


j'ai de la famille dans le "bâtiment" par ta façade...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2004)

Là, je râle parce que mon facteur a plié en deux une enveloppe sur lequel il était noté en grand:
"FRAGILE, NE PAS PLIER".      

Il peut courir pour avoir comme chaque année, son enveloppe "de bon voeux".


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

salut Robertav, écoute pas les vilénnies de certains sacripans en mal de visiblilté... 
Je vais aller mettre la choucroute de poisson à réchauffer tout doucement. Ca me réchauffera. J'hésite entre le blanc et le café pour accompagner. Les rares cdb reçus ont été appréciés mais n'arrivent pas à me réchauffer 
bon appétit


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de me raser une semaine de barbe. ça pique. Je suspecte la mousse de ne plus faire son office. Faut dire qu'elle date un poil.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller mettre la choucroute de poisson à réchauffer tout doucement. Ca me réchauffera. J'hésite entre le blanc et le café pour accompagner. Les rares cdb reçus ont été appréciés mais n'arrivent pas à me réchauffer
> bon appétit



pour moi juste le café, choucroute et le blanc on reporte 

cdb effectué   :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

Là ménant je maudis l'éducation nationale, l'université Lille 1, l'école doctorale des sciences pour l'ingénieur, et le paté en croûte pour les méandres administratifs qui me sont... administratés... enfin qui me font chhhhh...chaque fois enrager davantage. Mais je ne désespère pas d'arriver un jour à m'inscrire pour cette thèse qui, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, ne commence pas dans une situation très agréable, et de louer un appartement par la même occasion. Oui parce que c'est un appartement convetionné que je loue en tant qu'étudiant, alors ce serait bien que je sois effectivement étudiant pour pouvoir le louer... En attendant le TGV je le paie de ma poche.

 Et dire que j'ai cru voir un signe encourageant ce matin. "Ah oui votre charte des thèses je l'ai signée et mise dans le casier de machin je vous ai envoyé un mail ce week-end". Ben elle y est pas. Le mail je l'ai pas reçu. Et machin il est pas là ce matin et injoignable sur son portable 

   C'est pas grave j'en ai juste besoin demain 11h...

   Je sens que je vais craquer... :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2004)

là, je fais un rendu After Effects. Et c'est long. Encore une heure de calcul.
Alors je vais aller déjeuner...


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je vais faire caca.


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour moi juste le café, choucroute et le blanc on reporte
> 
> cdb effectué   :love:



Merci pour le réchauffage, maintenant je vais mieux ! sinon dommage, y'en avait pour deux, mais je t'appelle pour le café. Sucre, crème ? J'ai du choc' aussi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

zuuuuu.......un bon café pour tout le monde

et un tisane pour le dragon violet, il est dejà assez enervé comme cela     :love:


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuuuuu.......un bon café pour tout le monde
> 
> et un tisane pour le dragon violet, il est dejà assez enervé comme cela     :love:



Bien volontier chère Madame...    :rose:   

et moi j'offre les BRANCHES :mouais: de chocolats..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

j'ai des bons achat sur http://www.viapresse.com/site/pages/home.asp
et sur http://www.chateauonline.fr/pages/

si il y a quelq'un qui interesse je les donne


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'ai cru voir un signe encourageant ce matin. "Ah oui votre charte des thèses je l'ai signée et mise dans le casier de machin je vous ai envoyé un mail ce week-end". Ben elle y est pas. Le mail je l'ai pas reçu. Et machin il est pas là ce matin et injoignable sur son portable
> 
> C'est pas grave j'en ai juste besoin demain 11h...
> 
> Je sens que je vais craquer... :hosto:



Pas d'inquiètude du moment que ça a été signé ça ira


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je maudis l'éducation nationale, l'université Lille 1, l'école doctorale des sciences pour l'ingénieur, et le paté en croûte pour les méandres administratifs qui me sont... administratés... enfin qui me font chhhhh...chaque fois enrager davantage. Mais je ne désespère pas d'arriver un jour à m'inscrire pour cette thèse qui, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, ne commence pas dans une situation très agréable, et de louer un appartement par la même occasion. Oui parce que c'est un appartement convetionné que je loue en tant qu'étudiant, alors ce serait bien que je sois effectivement étudiant pour pouvoir le louer... En attendant le TGV je le paie de ma poche.
> 
> Et dire que j'ai cru voir un signe encourageant ce matin. "Ah oui votre charte des thèses je l'ai signée et mise dans le casier de machin je vous ai envoyé un mail ce week-end". Ben elle y est pas. Le mail je l'ai pas reçu. Et machin il est pas là ce matin et injoignable sur son portable
> 
> ...



ne craque pas maintenant ce n'est que le début (pour mon inscription je me rappelle avoir signé à la place de mon "directeur de thèse" pour être inscrit dans les temps : un faux en écriture pour commencer et la fin a été aussi épique que le milieu d'ailleurs. parfoisje me demande comment j'ai pu finir ce putain de merdier) ; le plus difficile, c'est de gérer toutes ces conneries administratives


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

"Dis moi ce que tu vénères et je te dirai quelle est l'erreur que tu as commise" 

Tu as de ces sentences Pitchfork   Et ça marche pour autre chose que pour vénérer ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Dis moi ce que tu vénères et je te dirai quelle est l'erreur que tu as commise"
> 
> Tu as de ces sentences Pitchfork   Et ça marche pour autre chose que pour vénérer ?



Tu penses à la même chose que moi ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pour mon inscription je me rappelle avoir signé à la place de mon "directeur de thèse" pour être inscrit dans les temps : un faux en écriture pour commencer


ça à la limite ça me gènerait moins que de pas savoir où se trouve ce fichu document 

 Bon par contre maintenant c'est le dernier document qu'il me manque (avec "l'attestation de transfert de dossier" ou un truc dans ce genre mais ça de toute façon c'est trop tard et c'est ptet pas nécessaire - c'est vrai quoi si ils l'ont le dossier ils vont pas me demander de prouver qu'il est transféré , mais l'ont ils ? :hein: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai quoi si ils l'ont le dossier ils vont pas me demander de prouver qu'il est transféré , mais l'ont ils ? :hein: )



Je ne m'avancerai pas dans ce domaine. Ils sont tellement ... (à compléter avec le mot qui convient) que plus rien ne m'étonne de ces gens-là comme le disait Jacques.

On fait bien passer des concours à des gens qui le réussissent pour leur dire "en fait vous ne jouissez pas du diplôme nécessaire pour être admis" à ce concours. Or pour s'inscrire le dit candidat envoie ses copies de diplômes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2004)

Ben tiesn, je reviens de dej et il reste encore une heure et quart de calcul  
C'est super long After Effect sur un Powerbook... :mouais:


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

Là, j'ai vaincu un G5   

depuis ce matin je me battais avec un DD de G5 bipro, qui m'a fait un crash en plein vol  :sick: 

Situation : Bouclage sur un catalogue de 200 pages, j'arrive ce matin je m'apperçois que la sauvegarde auto de vendredi n'a pas fonctionnée. Ce matin je la relance, et 2 heures plus tard un des G5 plante totalement, disque invisible !!  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Gros flottement dans ma tête :sick: envi de vomir, du calme réflechissons... hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :affraid:  :affraid: souvenir que la sauvegarde n'a pas fonctionnée !!! :sick: 

plus qu'une chose à faire chialer... heu non, j'suis un mec merde (spécial dédicace a vous mesdames :love: ) je sors donc le matos, Diskwarrior, disque d'install... :rose: et allons y :modo: 

après quelques heures de batailles, tout est revenu :hosto: nous allons pouvoir finir notre catal tranquille, enfin façon de parler bien sur  

Une chose est sur, ce soir je me bourre la gueule... qui vient avec moi c'est ma tournée :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Une chose est sur, ce soir je me bourre la gueule... qui vient avec moi c'est ma tournée :love:


Moi bien sûr ! avec une préférence pour la téquila


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi bien sûr ! avec une préférence pour la téquila



Tu as fini le Beaujolais, déjà !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fini le Beaujolais, déjà !


bah oui : une fois la cave vidée on passe à celle du voisin : un mexicain  Alors comme il n'avait pas de rouge on a pris ce qu'il y avait en stock : TEQUILA !  


Plus sérieusement j'ai la chance d'avoir une soeur qui parcoure le monde régulièrement : sa destination la plus récurente est le Mexique. Elle me rapporte souvent de la JIMADOR (je crois qu'on la trouve en France) : à un prix ridicule


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant...cule un mouton...mais non j'envoie un courrier totalement inutile à MacG, et en plus je suis fier de moi... attention "Envoyer la réponse" Click :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant(..) j'envoie un courrier totalement inutile à MacG(..)


ouais on a vu


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais on a vu



Tu n'as encore rien vu... :sleep:


----------



## francis13 (22 Novembre 2004)

J'ai éteint mon Mac, je vais faire des courses, alors je peux pas te répondre! D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi ça t'intéresse, à moins que tu aies vraiment du temps à perdre à lire la vie des autres! Toi aussi, tu peux tout éteindre et sortir, y'a de l'air et des gens en présenciel, dehors! Ciao.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

francis13 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai éteint mon Mac, je vais faire des courses, alors je peux pas te répondre! D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi ça t'intéresse, à moins que tu aies vraiment du temps à perdre à lire la vie des autres! Toi aussi, tu peux tout éteindre et sortir, y'a de l'air et des gens en présenciel, dehors! Ciao.


eh Francis13 : tu as laissé le haut parleur de ton téléphone en marche : on entend tout ce que tu dis à ta femme :rose:


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2004)

francis13 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai éteint mon Mac, je vais faire des courses, alors je peux pas te répondre! D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi ça t'intéresse, à moins que tu aies vraiment du temps à perdre à lire la vie des autres! Toi aussi, tu peux tout éteindre et sortir, y'a de l'air et des gens en présenciel, dehors! Ciao.


Tu as revu le medecin dernierement ?? Les petites pillules sont elles bien adaptées ??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

là j me dit que le bar n'est plus ce que c'etait   

dommage


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> ARgh... zut  :casse:
> 
> c'est raté alors pour le combat de gladiateurs avec des raquettes de ping-pong et des fers à repasser attachés aux pieds sur le tapis long-poils  de l'entrée
> 
> ...



Tu m'en vois navrée  

Et en plus jouer au scaphandrier avec des fer-à-repasser aux pieds sur la moquette ou sur un tapis


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en vois navré*e*


ahrg je ne m'y fais pas...:sick: 




3....2......1.........sortie ? par où ? par ici ?


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> 3....2......1.........sortie ? par où ? par ici ?



non c'étais.... "bong".... par là :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ahrg je ne m'y fais pas...:sick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, je ne veux pas être la cause d'un trauma de degré 2 donc je jette l'"e", si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j me dit que le bar n'est plus ce que c'etait
> 
> dommage


je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Présidente : il y a comme un coup de mou ici. Mais tu es de moins en moins présente (les absents ont toujours tord) : ça manque de vie si tu n'es plus là.  

Comment relancer l'activité ici ?

Ca manque de polémique (victor), de débat à 0,2 ¤

En tout cas on ne peut pas dire que Tibo' n'ai pas tenté de relancer la machine avec son annonce


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca manque de polémique (victor), de débat à 0,2 ¤


ça manque surtout de gens intéressants.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

je suis toujors presente mais je ne vais pas non plus 
poster toute seule non?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça manque surtout de gens intéressants.




dis toute de suite que on l'est pas , merci  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça manque surtout de gens intéressants.


ce n'est plus une pierre dans mon jardin, mais un rocher sur mon balcon ça. bon bah j'me casse


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis toute de suite que on l'est pas , merci  :rose:



j'allais dire la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est plus une pierre dans mon jardin, mais un rocher sur mon balcon ça. bon bah j'me casse




et tu a mis où alors ma plante au basilic?   

tu t'es mis a la sculpture?


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça manque surtout de gens intéressants.



salaud


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> j'allais dire la même chose




haaaa non, pas de perroquet , stp


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu a mis où alors ma plante au basilic?
> 
> tu t'es mis a la sculpture?


non, ça veut surtout dire que j'ai pris la remarque pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

il est 17h , dans 30 minutes maxi la lumiere du jour aura completement disparue
je remplace le café par un choco......

qui ammene les tartines au beurre?


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est 17h , dans 30 minutes maxi la lumiere du jour aura completement disparue
> je remplace le café par un choco......
> 
> qui ammene les tartines au beurre?



Je veux bien... mais avant tu peux me dire ce que c'est que cette horreur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






   :love:  :love: 


c'est sensé représenter quoi ?


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien... mais avant tu peux me dire ce que c'est que cette horreur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Toi, t'as pas l'esprit de noël.


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as pas l'esprit de noël.



ah non... ne dis pas ça... je n'ai pas critiqué noël... le fric c'est sacré    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> non, ça veut surtout dire que j'ai pris la remarque pour moi



Ça y est ça recommence  Laisse ce post tranquille, il n'est pas pour toi ! Il est pour ton frère ou ta s½ur  Tu n'ouvres pas les cadeaux de ton père pour mettre ses charentaises, celui de Roberto pour mettre ses chemises à fleurs ou celui de Robertav pour mettre son wonderbra, alors laisse celui-ci tranquille :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien... mais avant tu peux me dire ce que c'est que cette horreur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





noel tu connait pas?   

bon bon oki, sa fait plus chapeau mexican
mais je vais cracher dessus et je remercie encore une fois
tibo de la peine qu'elle a pris pour le faire    :love:  :love:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

et hop au prochain Tibo passe à 9100 posts.... heu oui, c'est bien ça  mais où sont ils ?  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ça recommence  Laisse ce post tranquille, il n'est pas pour toi ! Il est pour ton frère ou ta s½ur  Tu n'ouvres pas les cadeaux de ton père pour mettre ses charentaises, celui de Roberto pour mettre ses chemises à fleurs ou celui de Robertav pour mettre son wonderbra, alors laisse celui-ci tranquille :mouais:


 c'est ben vrai ça !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> ah non... ne dis pas ça... je n'ai pas critiqué noël... le fric c'est sacré    :love:




nan cecil, les cadeaux !!!! les cadeaux sont sacrées !!!


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan cecil, les cadeaux !!!! les cadeaux sont sacrées !!!


 ben si on se fait offrir du fric, le fric est sacré, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> et hop au prochain Tibo passe à 9100 posts.... heu oui, c'est bien ça  mais où sont ils ?  :love:



And the winner is : "vous faîtes quoi maintenant !" 9100


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ça recommence  Laisse ce post tranquille Robertav pour mettre son wonderbra,




quoi ?    

mes lolos sont pas encore trop mou pour mettre cette horreur !!!


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon oki, sa fait plus chapeau mexican
> mais je vais cracher dessus et je remercie encore une fois
> tibo de la peine qu'elle a pris pour le faire    :love:  :love:



Ah... ouf   tu me rassures :rose: j'ai crus qu'un doryphore mutant c'était glissé chez toi  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> et hop au prochain Tibo passe à 9100 posts.... heu oui, c'est bien ça  mais où sont ils ?  :love:


 Ben et moi ? Tout le monde s'en fout de mon 2774ème post ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _Ça y est ça recommence  Laisse ce post tranquille, il n'est pas pour toi ! Il est pour ton frère ou ta s½ur  Tu n'ouvres pas les cadeaux de ton père pour mettre ses charentaises, celui de Roberto pour mettre ses chemises à fleurs ou celui de Robertav pour mettre son wonderbra, alors laisse celui-ci tranquille :mouais: _





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est ben vrai ça !


là je ne comprends rien et ça commence à me souler. 

Effectivement je crois que je vais aller voir ailleurs moi :hein:


----------



## dude (22 Novembre 2004)

je me mange un Tourinot Maximo venant tout droit de Turin.. les gianduiotti c'est bon :love: 
Sinon j'ai trouve 20¤ aujourd'hui cette semaine s'annonce moins noire que la derniere   

Bon, il me faudrait une boisson...


----------



## anntraxh (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben et moi ? Tout le monde s'en fout de mon 2774ème post ?



bravo, mon bichounet, bravooooo ... 
  

et c'est quand que nous fais ta crise "le bar, c'est plus c'que c'était " ... ???


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

Dis donc anntraxh, tu devrais pas faire rposer ton petit gris directement sur quelque chose. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Ah... ouf   tu me rassures :rose: j'ai crus qu'un doryphore mutant c'était glissé chez toi  :love:






j'aia dus chercher cette chose "doryphore" dans le dico  :rose: 

nan , je n'ai pas de  parasite moi !!!


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quand que nous fais ta crise "le bar, c'est plus c'que c'était " ... ???


Je la ferai pas.  Quand un bar ne me plaît plus, je vais dans un autre. Tant qu'à faire un non-virtuel. Un vrai qui-sent-la-bière nom dîdja !


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi bien sûr ! avec une préférence pour la téquila


Hooola téquila...
et bien un Normand et un Breton, ça va donné


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

Je lis un livre d'Amin Maalouf " La croisade vue par les arabes " ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Hooola téquila...
> et bien un Normand et un Breton, ça va donné


ouais et vu l'ambiance dans le bar ça va mal se terminé cette histoire. Allez, baston générale, c'est ma tournée. 

Allez _compadre_ mets moi un verre de teq'


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

tequila, c'est bien le peit verre avec un liquide blanc
que on tape sur la table et on boit d'un coup ?   

hulla hai, que des souvenirs !!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...Allez _compadre_ mets moi un verre de teq'


----------



## dude (22 Novembre 2004)

Pas oublier le sel!!!


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

Et le pancho !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et le pancho !!!


et la pétasse qui va avec le tout.


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et la pétasse qui va avec le tout.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>




un anniversaire d'une amie....je crois que j'ai pris 5 verres peut etre plus 

l'amie en question etait deja plus droite, moi pas

j'ai pris donc la voiture.....arrivé a destination l'alcool m'est tombé dessus d'un coup......je me suis endormie comme un bébé malgré la musique tres forte


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je ne comprends rien et ça commence à me souler.
> 
> Effectivement je crois que je vais aller voir ailleurs moi :hein:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>


*Tekiiiiiiiiiiiiilaaaaaaaaa !* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>





quelle injustice sur cette terre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>


génial, et moi qui ne peu pas te bouler !!!! quelqu'un peu le faire pour moi ? ouh ouh ? 



Tiens, mais...je reconnais cette paire... mais où l'ai-je vu dernièrement ?


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>


 Mais qui a osé se promener à poil dans le bar pendant mon absence...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un anniversaire d'une amie....je crois que j'ai pris 5 verres


5 verres : c'est ma dose pour me brosser les dents


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> 5 verres : c'est ma dose pour me brosser les dents


 moi aussi je me brosse les dents tout les cinq verres.


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je me brosse les dents tout les cinq verres.



Et moi si j'ai pas 5 verres je me brosse pas les dents


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je me brosse les dents tout les cinq verres.



tu utilises quoi comme brosse ?


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

Là je vais aller préparer le pesto pour le repas...

Ya ma Pitchoune qui va bientôt rentrer du travail.... alors si ça sent bon quand elle arrive...c encore mieux...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je me brosse les dents tout les cinq verres.


ça me rappelle une belle soirée : nous étions entre potes (uniquement des mecs, l'alcool passe mieux) chez moi à deviser autour de téquila JIMADOR (la tequila del campeon) que nous frappions à tour de rôle, tout en épiant les autres, histoire de ne pas se faire doubler par un lascar qui aurait entreprit de se resservir sans demander la permission (non mais:hein: ). Les premières passaient sans aucun problème, et nous déliaient la langue jusqu'à... une petite baston , rien de grave, entre deux mâles qui voulaient prouver je ne sais plus quoi (bon en fait c'est lui qui avait commencé à me chercher : entre mecs je vous dis). Puis, bien entendu, il y eu réconciliation autour d'un verre de...tequila.


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>


donne l'adresse de ton rad...
allez fait pas l'rat donne quoi :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas sans l'alcool ?


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> donne l'adresse de ton rad...
> allez fait pas l'rat donne quoi :mouais:


 en échange du téléphone de ta femme.


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en échange du téléphone de ta femme.



Ou de sa soeur


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle une belle soirée : nous étions entre potes (uniquement des mecs, l'alcool passe mieux) chez moi à deviser autour de téquila JIMADOR (la tequila del campeon) que nous frappions à tour de rôle, tout en épiant les autres, histoire de ne pas se faire doubler par un lascar qui aurait entreprit de se resservir sans demander la permission (non mais:hein: ). Les premières passaient sans aucun problème, et nous déliaient la langue jusqu'à... une petite baston , rien de grave, entre deux mâles qui voulaient prouver je ne sais plus quoi (bon en fait c'est lui qui avait commencé à me chercher : entre mecs je vous dis). Puis, bien entendu, il y eu réconciliation autour d'un verre de...tequila.


 heureusement qu'il restait de la tequila !


----------



## dude (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> heureusement qu'il restait de la tequila !



Ils ont du se departager pour le dernier verre


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

bon la maintenant je recherche MacMarco et Modern_thing ainsi que Rezba, Foguenne, MrStone, Mac-Aïli et quelques autres pour leur rendre leur coup de boule

 :rose: oui je sais j'ai du retard dans mes livraisons, mais c'est plein de bouchons partout


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

Moi faut que j'attende encore pour ma livraison et comme ce soir, j'ai interro Morrissey au Zénith, je vais peut-être pas bouler avant demain.
Sinon, je vais me faire un thé ou un truc chaud (pourquoi la main qui tient la souris est toujours plus froide que l'autre ?).


----------



## Bilbo (22 Novembre 2004)

Moi je viens de faire un petit tour dans les dernières pages de ce fil.    

À+


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vais peut-être pas bouler avant demain


 Mais que va-t-il advenir de nous ?


----------



## anntraxh (22 Novembre 2004)

Là, je vais m'écouter le dernier Joe Cocker , Heart & Soul ... merde, je devrais pas aller sur l'ITMS en fin de mois ...


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais m'écouter le dernier Joe Cocker , Heart & Soul ... merde, je devrais pas aller sur l'ITMS en fin de mois ...


 On a douze fins de mois par an. On n'a qu'une vie.  Moi j'hésite à aller m'acheter des bières. Enfin non, j'hésite pas. :love:


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2004)

la je médite sur ma connerie


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

Moi je vais partir pour un match aux cartes avec pleins de bouteilles à gagner!!!     :sick:


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la je médite sur ma connerie


mais là je vais un peu mieux :love: à qui sait


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la je médite sur ma connerie


 là je déconne sur ta méditation.


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là je déconne sur ta méditation.


et tu fais bien :rateau:


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais que va-t-il advenir de nous ?



C'est angoissant n'est-ce pas ?  surtout par ces temps de disette.

Bon sur ces bêtises je vais me préparer pour le Zénith...
Alors on m'a dit qu'il fallait un peu de thé, des tulipes... pfiou... y'avait autre chose, mais c'était quoi ? Je crois que j'arriverai à reconnaitre au moins... ***ain comment c'est déjà ce titre...
IceandFire, ne me tape pas !
bon à plus et on verra bien si j'aurai mon exam es Morrissey...   

bonne soirée


----------



## dude (22 Novembre 2004)

Je regarde l'etat de mon bureau. Je pense faire une photo avant-apres pour demontrer mes talents de menagere au grand public...  :love: 

A plus tard


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2004)

Je vais éteindre le gros et le petit, plier le petit, chausser mes oreilles d'écouteurs blancs, prendre mes claques et rentrer.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la je médite sur ma connerie




laquelle?     :mouais: 


tu as photographies tes pieds dans la baignoire?


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

la j'attends qu'on vienne me livrer ma pizzas au boulot :sleep: 

J'ai une dalle !!  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

ici suis sure que tout le monde peut venir donc.......


devinez ce que je fais a manger ce soir ??????


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2004)

ben du boudin


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben du boudin


c'était : *supermoquette*    :love:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici suis sure que tout le monde peut venir donc.......
> 
> 
> devinez ce que je fais a manger ce soir ??????



les residus de ta crême d'épilatoire ?


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'était : *supermoquette*    :love:



oui c'est la succession de "c'était la blague de Denisot"


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben du boudin


 Ben quoi ???
 Avec des pommes poelées c'est très bien !


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j me dit que le bar n'est plus ce que c'etait
> 
> dommage


Je voulais juste dire que au contraire le bar a toujours eu des hauts et des bas, et que donc voila.

Et c'est pas tous ces nioubies inscrits en aout dernier qui vont nous faire la leçon


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que au contraire le bar a toujours eu des hauts et des bas, et que donc voila.
> 
> Et c'est pas tous ces nioubies inscrits en aout dernier qui vont nous faire la leçon



n'en profite pas toi :mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> devinez ce que je fais a manger ce soir ??????


Des cuisses de fourmi flambées au Pisang?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas tous ces nioubies inscrits en aout dernier qui vont nous faire la leçon



je ne fais aucune leçon, desolé mais j'ai aucune vocation de  prof      

et puis pour tout les niubies du mois d'aout, 
il faut bien commencer un jour non?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Des cuisses de fourmi flambées au Pisang?



tu as tout bon pour la premiere partie !!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour tout les niubies du mois d'aout,
> il faut bien commencer un jour non?



Nioubie un jour...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nioubie un jour...



.....nioubie toujours?    

d!un coté ça m'arrange, si je sort une betise je suis excusé !!!


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une dalle !!  :mouais:



Tu refais ta cuisine ?    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais aucune leçon, desolé mais j'ai aucune vocation de  prof
> 
> et puis pour tout les niubies du mois d'aout,
> il faut bien commencer un jour non?



Ou REcommencer   ce serait plus juste (pour certains)


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .....nioubie toujours?



Nonono...   

..._semac en vrac !! _


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut bien commencer un jour non?


Commencer quoi ?
A dire "le bar c'était mieux avant" ?

A mon avis il faut un peu plus d'ancienneté pour commencer ça 
D'autant que une fois qu'on a commencé on a du mal à s'arrêter.
Et même quand on s'arrête eh bien après on fait des rechutes, demande à... hum non j'ai rien dit


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je mets à jour mon site internet


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ou REcommencer   ce serait plus juste (pour certains)



aloons allons... Et certaines. Ne sois pas sexiste.  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je sors une betise je suis excusé*e* !!!


Ça moi je peux plus l'excuser depuis que j'ai découvert que Tibo... hum Tibel... enfin machinG4 n'est pas l'homme que je croyais mais une femme à moustache. (Et drôlement poilue hein)
Ça sème la confusion dans mon esprit  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça moi je peux plus l'excuser depuis que j'ai découvert que Tibo... hum Tibel... enfin machinG4 n'est pas l'homme que je croyais mais une femme à moustache. (Et drôlement poilue hein)
> Ça sème la confusion dans mon esprit  :rateau:


 et toi ? Tu crois que je m'attendais à découvrir que tu n'étais pas réellement un petit dragon violet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et toi ? Tu crois que je m'attendais à découvrir que tu n'étais pas réellement un petit dragon violet ?



   :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et toi ? Tu crois que je m'attendais à découvrir que tu n'étais pas réellement un petit dragon violet ?


Oh c'est les photos ça déforme   
Attends de me voir en vrai  

Et puis, y a au moins la kaskette de vraie (pas depuis longtemps mais tout de même).


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça moi je peux plus l'excuser depuis que j'ai découvert que Tibo... hum Tibel... enfin machinG4 n'est pas l'homme que je croyais mais une femme à moustache. (Et drôlement poilue hein)
> Ça sème la confusion dans mon esprit  :rateau:



Mais non Thibaud s'est tellement bien identifié à son personnage de panthère qu'il féminise son propos


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2004)

je me mets à jour concernant ce qui c'est passé ici durant la semaine.
pour l'instant à part que poildep a la rougeole...


----------



## Chococed (22 Novembre 2004)

Hello toute la compagnie.

 Et bien la je suis en train de regarder la série 24 Heures Chronos ( Vous connaissez ??? ) et je suis en train de bavez devant tout les powerbook 17" ; 15"; 12" ou bien ecore les iBook et autre power mac que possede les membres du gouvernement de la cellule anti terroriste dans la série ....


9a me fait réver tout ça.... vivement que mon iBook  arrive !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Thibaud s'est tellement bien identifié à son personnage de panthère qu'il féminise son propos



Ha ?   Pas vraiment non


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ?   Pas vraiment non



Un des tes aïeux en ligne directe n'était pas le roi d'Austrasie et tu n'as pas été prénommé ainsi en son honneur comme tous les hommes de la lignée ?


----------



## pixelemon (22 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment je matte un site assez cool... http://www.pixar.com/... y'a de quoi rire

(oui, il est bon de rire parfois...)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

j'ai terminé de voir flubber avec Robbie Williams
maintenant je vais me coucher !!

bonne nuit a tousss !!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

suis toujours au boulot, même pas pu me bourer la gueule comme promis  

Mais j'ai bientôt fini


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai terminé de voir flubber avec Robbie Williams
> maintenant je vais me coucher !!
> 
> bonne nuit a tousss !!!!!!!     :love:


 Rob*in* Williams, roberta, Rob*in*. Sinon c'est un autre.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je matte un site assez cool... http://www.pixar.com/... y'a de quoi rire
> 
> (oui, il est bon de rire parfois...)



WAH !!! trop cool ton Site


----------



## dude (22 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fini tout est clean... mais je peux pas prendre les photos car l'ordi de mon coloc qui a le port carte SD est utilise par ce dernier coloc qui est en pleine immersion Call of Duty... il faut attendre qui me dit... BBC me voila

Bisous


----------



## LeSqual (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour!

Là je me prépare pour partir toute la journée et vivre 6h sans MacG.....  

Alors à ce soir!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un des tes aïeux en ligne directe n'était pas le roi d'Austrasie et tu n'as pas été prénommé ainsi en son honneur comme tous les hommes de la lignée ?



Et pourtant je n'ai pas choisi ce pseuso en mettant de petits morceaux de papier dans un vase 


 À toutes et tous  :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

La je suis en train de me mettre en mode travail :modo:


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je suis en train de me mettre en mode travail :modo:



Condoleances... The ou cafe?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Condoleances... The ou cafe?


 Capuccino :love:


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

et un petit chocolat delicieux:






 
Prego signorina


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

Bon, il est temps de se preparer pour aller a l'universite.. faire du velo avec ce temps la c'est un bonheur... Gants, bonnets, pantalons contre la pluie.. si on veut vraiment ressembler a rien bidules en plastique contre la pluie sur les chaussures... et quand on est pret et qu'on sort c'est le moment ou on se rend compte qu'il ne pleut pas/plus. 

Bonne journee a tout le monde! :love: Je dois encore essaye de poster mes photos avant/apres...


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

et bonjour !


			
				dude a dit:
			
		

> Condoleances... The ou cafe?


Pour moi, ça va être un café bien long, pour me réveiller tranquille. Vais lire mes emails et faire un tour sur les forums en attendant un téléphone travail.
Sinon, j'ai pas encore mes résultats, mais je crois que je suis mal barré avec mon exam es-Morrissey d'hier soir. A part, 2-3 morceaux trop connus et 1-2 du dernier album, je serai incapable de faire une liste exhaustive de ce qu'il a joué.  
[Edit] il y avait une très jolie *boule à facette* au dessus de la scène hier soir...


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

J'essai de me réveiller :sleep:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

ahhhhh enfin les emmerdes arrivent au boulot.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

là, maintenantn je coupdeboule un peu depuis le boulot!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Euh, j'ai oublié : maintenant, là-tout de suite, je prends des noms pour la tournée de midi :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ?



ben oui, mais "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn"


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Pfff, c'est pas drôle çà


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2004)

"vous devriez essayez de donner des points a gkat, après tout p'tet ca marchera" 


"En fait pas la peine d'essayer, il les merite pas"


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

'foiré de troll


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Puisquie c'est comme çà, je vais aller coud'bouler du nioub'   
çà va me défouler


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

bah j'ai pu bouler qu'un gros poilu, à vous de deviner qui


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

" Vous devriez donner des points à Fabienr avant d'en donner à qui que ce soit d'autre"
Si c'est VBulletin que le dit...


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Puisquie c'est comme çà, je vais aller coud'bouler du nioub'
> çà va me défouler


Coup de boule camille de ludomac


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Non, çà risquerait d'envinimer les choses


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2004)

bon c'pas tout ca mais la menant je fais mumuse en SSH sur mon mac depuis le boulot pis j'install un portable


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Coup de boule camille de ludomac


 Moi j'veux bien un coud'boule :love:

:modo: Vous semblez m'oublier ces derniers temps :rateau:


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je suis en train de me mettre en mode travail :modo:


tu veux que je vienne te masser le dos pour te rendre ta journée de travail douce et agréable


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Gnu??? :modo: :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien un coud'boule :love:
> 
> :modo: Vous semblez m'oublier ces derniers temps :rateau:


Que neni, je pense à toi souvent moi  , surtout la nuit d'ailleurs  
Mais la machine veut pas :"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien un coud'boule :love:
> 
> :modo: Vous semblez m'oublier ces derniers temps :rateau:



Mais noooooooooon! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien un coud'boule :love:
> 
> :modo: Vous semblez m'oublier ces derniers temps :rateau:


T'es pas la seule ma pov' dame : un coud'boule par jour en ce moment...  , pfff il est loin le temps des 5 ou 6 coud'boule quotidiens en moyenne :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Faut croire que bouler une armure, çà finit par faire mal et çà dissuade


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me renseigne sur la science infuse


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Que neni, je pense à toi souvent moi  , surtout la nuit d'ailleurs


     :hein:  :rateau:  :mouais:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :modo:

(air peur, air tres peur)


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que bouler une armure, çà finit par faire mal et çà dissuade


 Mais non :love: je boule toujours des que je peux, surtout quand la machine le permet :love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me renseigne sur la science infuse


Hum, et çà infuse bien ? :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais non :love: je boule toujours des que je peux, surtout quand la machine le permet :love:


Enfin, plus que 37 petits points pour rentrer à l'Olympe  :casse:


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me renseigne sur la science infuse


Tu veux t'en faire une petit infusion ??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

la je rentre de mon coiffer     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux t'en faire une petit infusion ??



:sick: une infusion :sick:


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment je change d avatar a nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je change d avatar a nouveau


problème de personnalité Piro ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je rentre de mon coiffer   :love:


ton coiffeur est enfin sorti de prison ?   et chez toi : ça repousse ?      (rire crétin)


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> problème de personnalité Piro ?


non même pas 
mais je trouvais mon ancien avatar moins bien que celui ci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant je n'ai pas choisi ce pseuso en mettant de petits morceaux de papier dans un vase
> 
> 
> À toutes et tous  :sleep:



En plus votre paluche aurai pu remonter une palourde comme pseudo

Du vase j'ai sorti du parfum que les deux M se sont empressées de me dérober 

Comme Andrew passait par là il a scellé ma destinée en cet espace si singulier


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Coup de boule camille de ludomac




ne dit pas n'importe quoi


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

c'est comme canal ici.
il faut un décodeur.
 

Vive les forums en clair !


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien un coud'boule :love:
> 
> :modo: Vous semblez m'oublier ces derniers temps :rateau:




je veux bien moi  mais la machine veut pas !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> non même pas
> mais je trouvais mon ancien avatar moins bien que celui ci




mais arrete donc de changer   
je vais plus te reconnaitre moi !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ton coiffeur est enfin sorti de prison ?   et chez toi : ça repousse ?      (rire crétin)




samedi il a eu fermeture exceptionnelle  

j'ai passé le we avec une sale tete 

là ça va beaucoup mieu !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

J'me taperai bien une choucroute, moi... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme canal ici.
> il faut un décodeur.
> 
> 
> Vive les forums en clair !



yepppp !!! il faut par moment un decodeur  

j'arrete pas de le demander mais les modos sont trop occupés !!      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En plus votre paluche aurai pu remonter une palourde comme pseudo
> 
> Du vase j'ai sorti du parfum que les deux M se sont empressées de me dérober
> 
> Comme Andrew passait par là il a scellé ma destinée en cet espace si singulier



Les deux M l'ont offert au meilleur ou au pire d'entre nous. C'est sûr il en aurait perdu sa racine dans cet espace singulier où la balance penche toujours du même côté


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'me taperai bien une choucroute, moi... :mouais:




t'as pas d'autre envie?


----------



## Lio70 (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'me taperai bien une choucroute, moi... :mouais:


Moi je préfère les filles qui ont une coupe au carré.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme canal ici.
> il faut un décodeur.
> 
> 
> Vive les forums en clair !


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

là, digestion :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les deux M l'ont offert au meilleur ou au pire d'entre nous, mais il aurait perdu sa racine dans cet espace singulier ou la balance penche toujours du même côté



je vais traduire , je peux?   

alors:

les 2 monsieurs ont offert une  plante au  le meilleur (modo? )  et au  pire (membre ?)mais le fleuriste a oublié de couper les racines donc ils ont payé plus cher la plante au pois, la balance l'a confirmé , sa penche toujours du coté du portemonnaie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les filles qui ont une coupe au carré.



sa viendra, sa viendra....mais je ne suis pas un peu trop vieillotte pour toi ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

La c'est temps de midi trankillou


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais le fleuriste a oublié de couper les racines donc ils ont payé plus cher la plante au pois, la balance l'a confirmé , sa penche toujours du coté du portemonnaie


comportement typique du commerçant de base :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les filles qui ont une coupe au carré.


 PTDR !!!


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La c'est temps de midi trankillou




et j'ai pas encore manger


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai pas encore manger




moi non plus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme canal ici.
> il faut un décodeur.
> 
> 
> Vive les forums en clair !



Janus et Léviathan ne sont jamais très loin !


----------



## iTof (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais arrete donc de changer
> je vais plus te reconnaitre moi !!!    :love:  :love:


 de toute façon, dès que l'on touche à un avatar, ça la perturbe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon, dès que l'on touche à un avatar, ça la perturbe



bah quoi???

est que c'est mal si je vous reconnais plus par votre avatar que par votre pseudo
parfois trop compliqué a retenir?


----------



## Dedalus (23 Novembre 2004)

Bah là je rédige un mail à l'auteur d'un livre pour lui dire que quand on change plein de trucs au stade deuxièmes épreuves montées, ben ce sont des corrections dites d'auteur et à ce titre elles sont payantes.
mais je ne me fais guère d'illusions, il va pas du tout du tout aimer. Ils n'aiment jamais


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Janus et Léviathan ne sont jamais très loin !



C'est certain  mais le sens(io) est-il loin ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère les filles qui ont une coupe au carré.



   

Je t'aime mon Lionel !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah quoi???
> 
> est que c'est mal si je vous reconnais plus par votre avatar que par votre pseudo
> parfois trop compliqué a retenir?



Il est certain que cela manque parfois de fluidité  Le mien est trop long par exemple


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

Si j'en crois mon tableau de bord, on pourrait faire une commande groupée de décodeurs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en crois mon tableau de bord, on pourrait faire une commande groupée de décodeurs...



Bonne idée de cadeau de Noël en plus des changements d'avatar et des réductions de pseudo


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aime mon Lionel !!  :love:  :love:


 pourquoi ? T'as une coupe au carré ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est trop long par exemple



il est parfait, ne le change pas    :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien un coud'boule :love:
> 
> :modo: Vous semblez m'oublier ces derniers temps :rateau:




"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."


----------



## Malkovitch (23 Novembre 2004)

Je ris très fort à la dernière blague de Rezba ds le topique "blague du lundi". 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est parfait, ne le change pas    :love:  :love:


 _Une panthère dans son bocal._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en crois mon tableau de bord, on pourrait faire une commande groupée de décodeurs...



tu vois quoi dans ton tableau?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en crois mon tableau de bord, on pourrait faire une commande groupée de décodeurs...



Faites attention aux déséconomies d'échelle et à ce que votre demande effective soit bien une demande effective


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? T'as une coupe au carré ?


on t as reconnu nato kino


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? T'as une coupe au carré ?




justement, pourquoi carré?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> on t as reconnu nato kino




cà c'est carré?    je dirais plutot bol a la mireille


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2004)

pasque pas ronde


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cà c'est carré?    je dirais plutot bol a la mireille


ah mais mireille c'est bien la coupe au bol, encore appelé la coupe à la stone...


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah mais mireille c'est bien la coupe au bol, encore appelé la coupe à la stone...


autant pour moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cà c'est carré?    je dirais plutot bol a la mireille



Peter  s'y met aussi  :love: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> autant pour moi




t'as pas  plus sexi?


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas  plus sexi?


en meme temps barbara streisand 
c est vrai que je me suis pas foulé


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

Maintenant là, je vous lis et remercie ceux et celles qui me permettent aujourd'hui d'organiser des soirées macgeneration (en attendant Ibiza, Robertav...) dès ce soir. J'organise une soirée "tranquille au ciné", ouverte à tous ceux qui vont dans les mk2 de paname... me contacter par mp pour le lieu définitif et le mot de passe 
Sur France Info, ils disaient que le cdb est à la hausse, ça doit être pour ça que ça revient cette semaine, après une lourde baisse ces 8 derniers jours... Jean-Pierre Gaillard était tout émoustillé...

Pour mon trooper préféré, la b.à f dont je parlais se situait au "zénith" du moz. Une vraie, avec des rayons qui jaillissent et qui éblouissent merveilleusement les mirettes, comme dans StarWars ou dans les dancings de haut standing.

"Nous rappelons à nos chers lecteurs que certains décodeurs -mais pas tous, je m'y perd aussi- sont  gracieusement mis à votre disposition dans le post là... "


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant là, je vous lis et remercie ceux et celles qui me permettent aujourd'hui d'organiser des soirées macgeneration (en attendant Ibiza, Robertav...) dès ce soir. J'organise une soirée "tranquille au ciné", ouverte à tous ceux qui vont dans les mk2 de paname... me contacter par mp pour le lieu définitif et le mot de passe
> Sur France Info, ils disaient que le cdb est à la hausse, ça doit être pour ça que ça revient cette semaine, après une lourde baisse ces 8 derniers jours... Jean-Pierre Gaillard était tout émoustillé...
> 
> Pour mon trooper préféré, la b.à f dont je parlais se situait au "zénith" du moz. Une vraie, avec des rayons qui jaillissent et qui éblouissent merveilleusement les mirettes, comme dans StarWars ou dans les dancings de haut standing.
> ...



Vive le Québec libre !


----------



## Franswa (23 Novembre 2004)

Là, je vais encore et tjs bosser, je vais faire du rough et finir ma scenographie sur la métamorphose YOUPI


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sur France Info, ils disaient que le cdb est à la hausse, ça doit être pour ça que ça revient cette semaine, après une lourde baisse ces 8 derniers jours... Jean-Pierre Gaillard était tout émoustillé...


Ah ouai ? Mon portefeuille n'a pas encore monté 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon trooper préféré, la b.à f dont je parlais se situait au "zénith" du moz. Une vraie, avec des rayons qui jaillissent et qui éblouissent merveilleusement les mirettes, comme dans StarWars ou dans les dancings de haut standing.


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Peter  s'y met aussi  :love: :sick: :hosto:


on se demande si on doit mettre un "e" à "Peter" :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant là, je vous lis et remercie ceux et celles qui me permettent aujourd'hui d'organiser des soirées macgeneration (en attendant Ibiza, Robertav...)  "



desolé mais 





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à teo.



et cela depuis plusieur jours


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai ? Mon portefeuille n'a pas encore monté



Ah ? Etonnant. Dès demain, je refais les tests de balistique sur ton casque. Vaut mieux être prudent avec la mise sur le marché avant Noël... Une fêlure, le nasdaq te plombe et t'y perdrais jusqu'aux... noix !


Là aujourd'hui... "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

ouais, ben moi, ça fait quelques jours que ça bouge pas non plus, alors que je continue la distrib quotidienne...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais encore et tjs bosser, je vais faire du rough et finir ma scenographie sur la métamorphose YOUPI


je trouve que tu as beaucoup de chance : j'aurais beaucoup aimé travailler de cette manière ; aujourd'hui aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé mais
> 
> et cela depuis plusieur jours




 mais ce n'était pas un appel outragé ma chère Robertav... [ton sentencieux et grave - on]_j'ai ma liste.... où je vois tout... tel l'¼il sans cil... et... je le note..._[ton sentencieux et grave - off], bien au contraire, c'est moi qui pour toi suis à la traine ! Je ne te lis pas assez et ne peux donc te remercier.
Donc en attendant, je t'offre ta machine à café, mais dans l'autre post... elle est rose ! en attendant demain pour la monnaie de ta pièce...


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ben moi, ça fait quelques jours que ça bouge pas non plus, alors que je continue la distrib quotidienne...



c'est dans la misère qu'on voit ses vrais... camarades de jeu... 

d'ailleurs demain, les stocks-options se libèreront pour toi , je le sens...


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ben moi, ça fait quelques jours que ça bouge pas non plus, alors que je continue la distrib quotidienne...




"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr."


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Novembre 2004)

Dis moi Tigrou, juste en passant comme ça, tu ne serais pas de la même famille que Juste en passant justement?  il y a vraiment une certaine ressemblance, non?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, plus que 37 petits points pour rentrer à l'Olympe  :casse:


Aié, les affaires reprennent : plus que 14 pts :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Tigrou, juste en passant comme ça, tu ne serais pas de la même famille que Juste en passant justement?  il y a vraiment une certaine ressemblance, non?


si tu regardes bien sur le forum, nous sommes nombreux à avoir ces traits de ressemblance : pelage luisant, oeil vif et charme du félin.  Et toi ta famille, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Aié, les affaires reprennent : plus que 14 pts :casse: :rateau:




compte pas sur moi je ne peux pas 


ps: je m'apprete a chercher fiston


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> si tu regardes bien sur le forum, nous sommes nombreux à avoir ces traits de ressemblance : pelage luisant, oeil vif et charme du félin.  Et toi ta famille, c'est quoi ?



oui , il y a la panthere tibo entre autre 


sa famille a lui? boites enboitables? bouchons designer?? je sais pas


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ....nous sommes nombreux



Pas tant que ça toutefois....La rareté fait la qualité....    



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...à avoir ces traits de ressemblance : pelage luisant, oeil vif et charme du félin.



Tu as oublié l'esprit !! Des êtres intelligents, fins, doués, bref....j'arrête là afin de ne pas éveiller la jalousie maladive de certaines bestioles qui traînent par ici......


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

J'ai enfin reussi a poster mes photos de mon bureau avant et apres 

Je dois retrouver le fil sur les desktops :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin reussi a poster mes photos de mon bureau avant et apres
> 
> Je dois retrouver le fil sur les desktops :love:





ce n'est plus du rangement , 
c'est carrement le demenagement !!!


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est plus du rangement ,
> c'est carrement le demenagement !!!


 Hehe.. pourquoi on ne voit pas sous la table d'apres toi :air malefique:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> si tu regardes bien sur le forum, nous sommes nombreux à avoir ces traits de ressemblance : pelage luisant, oeil vif et charme du félin.  Et toi ta famille, c'est quoi ?



C'est vrai de charmants félins...moi je suis abandonné, et je perd mes poils...
Robertav qui à un coeur d'or voulait m'adopter...mais je n'aime pas les boites,
je préfére les souris


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dis moi Dude, si ton avatar est aussi ta photo d'identité, je crois qu'on va pouvoir trouver une place dans le club des rouges (des cheveux  ).


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dis moi Dude, si ton avatar est aussi ta photo d'identité, je crois qu'on va pouvoir trouver une place dans le club des rouges (des cheveux  ).



Tu crois vraiment que Dude c'est Suzanne Vega?


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que Dude c'est Suzanne Vega?


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr.

Ceci ne signifie pas que mes cheveux ne sont pas rouge


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai de charmants félins...moi je suis abandonné, et je perd mes poils...
> Robertav qui à un coeur d'or voulait m'adopter...mais je n'aime pas les boites,
> je préfére les souris





tu veux dire que la "chose bleu" est une souris?   

t'adopter ?  :mouais: 

'ai deja une et bien reelle  c'est suffisant   


de toute façon ce sont des boites emboitables et......
je fais la collect moi de jolies boites !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que Dude c'est Suzanne Vega?


laisse moi réver, merde  ........................................


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que Dude c'est Suzanne Vega?




et que - anonyme -* c'est...   



* changement de pseudo d'ailleurs mais pas d'avatar...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dis moi Dude, si ton avatar est aussi ta photo d'identité, je crois qu'on va pouvoir trouver une place dans le club des rouges (des cheveux  ).




tartaitement !!!!       

viens me voir dude pour ton inscription , 
moi c'est la presidente des castagnette ou castagniers....
je sais plus  :rose: ......bref , la presidente des tifs rouges !!!


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin reussi a poster mes photos de mon bureau avant et apres
> 
> Je dois retrouver le fil sur les desktops :love:



Si j'avais un numérique tu verrais que j'aurai besoin d'une benne de mon côté 
Ca s'entasse grave. Faut que je réagisse


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais un numérique tu verrais que j'aurai besoin d'une benne de mon côté
> Ca s'entasse grave. Faut que je réagisse


 Utilise la methode "objet de valeur".

T'enleves tout ce qu'il y a de la valeur et puis tu retournes ta table..de preference dans un endroit ou tu dois passer. Apres tu ranges tout bien en quelques heures


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Utilise la methode "objet de valeur".
> 
> T'enleves tout ce qu'il y a de la valeur et puis tu retournes ta table..de preference dans un endroit ou tu dois passer. Apres tu ranges tout bien en quelques heures



doublon,


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Utilise la methode "objet de valeur".
> 
> T'enleves tout ce qu'il y a de la valeur et puis tu retournes ta table..de preference dans un endroit ou tu dois passer. Apres tu ranges tout bien en quelques heures




j'y pensera a l'occasion !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

*tres urgent!!!!!*

qui peut me donner un lien pour la meteo suisse
en particulier pour le tunnel du gotthard?


merci


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tres urgent!!!!!*
> 
> qui peut me donner un lien pour la meteo suisse
> en particulier pour le tunnel du gotthard?
> ...




Ici


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tres urgent!!!!!*
> 
> qui peut me donner un lien pour la meteo suisse
> en particulier pour le tunnel du gotthard?
> ...




C'est sombre en général... plutot couvert...  c'est presqu'un trou le Gothard  tu vas jamais trouver !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

[Mode écho, grotte, solitude / on] ouh ouh... y a quelqu'un ?   [Mode écho, grotte, solitude / off]


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

-Se jette au cou de Tigrou- Bouh!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est sombre en général... plutot couvert...  c'est presqu'un trou le Gothard  tu vas jamais trouver !



je le connais par coeur ce tunnel 

je dois absolument savoir si demain est ouvert et si il y a pas
trop de neige sur l'autoroute de como a bâle


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le connais par coeur ce tunnel
> 
> je dois absolument savoir si demain est ouvert et si il y a pas
> trop de neige sur l'autoroute de como a bâle


 Tu vas a Lago di Como? Chanceuse, tu vas pouvoir voir Clooney. 



[air inquiete]
Quelqu'un connait cette pub Fiat?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> -Se jette au cou de Tigrou- Bouh!


ouha tu m'as fait flipper...ch'suis cardiaque


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouha tu m'as fait flipper...ch'suis cardiaque


 :rose: Ca merite un coup de boule (a facette) ca  


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Tigrou.

 :hein: Il est pas pratique ce systeme quand meme


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouha tu m'as fait flipper...ch'suis cardiaque



 Depuis le temps que tu fais du bouing pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas a Lago di Como? Chanceuse, tu vas pouvoir voir Clooney.




qui est celui là ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Ca merite un coup de boule (a facette) ca
> 
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Tigrou.
> ...


moi pareil, la machine veut plus te bouler


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui est celui là ?


 gnagnagna  

_ No martini, No Party _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps que tu fais du *bouing* pourtant


c'est quoi ça ?


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> moi pareil, la machine veut plus te bouler




On vous laisse et on ferme la porte ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Bouing, bouing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bouing, bouing


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bouing, bouing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




il est tres mignon le tigrou mais
on dirait un singe !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On vous laisse et on ferme la porte ?




nan reste mais ferme la porte

trop de vent, trop de froid


pas envie de tomber malade


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est tres mignon le tigrou mais
> on dirait un singe !! :rose:



En hiver, il ressemble à Juste en passant


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan reste mais ferme la porte
> 
> trop de vent, trop de froid
> 
> ...


 Surtout si elle va au lago voir georges


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On vous laisse et on ferme la porte ?








 nah


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est tres mignon le tigrou mais
> on dirait un singe !! :rose:


franchement tu ne t'es pas vue  et puis moi, mon coiffeur n'est pas en prison, na !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi réver, merde  ........................................



je ne suis pas Bowie, non plus....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> franchement tu ne t'es pas vue  et puis moi, mon coiffeur n'est pas en prison, na !





mais mon coiffeur est pas en prison !!!   

d'où t'es venu cette inspiration?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si elle va au lago voir georges




bon bon file moi son adresse , je lui passera tes salutations


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben non hein .. Tu peux le voir faire son jogging matinal si tu es matinale... ou couche-tard 

Les Italiens adorent Georges! :love:

edit:

cette pub est a craquer :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: 
je baille


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non hein .. Tu peux le voir faire son jogging matinal si tu es matinale... ou couche-tard
> 
> Les Italiens adorent Georges! :love:



mais la pub precise bien 

*
george not included*


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais la pub precise bien
> 
> *
> george not included*




:love:   c'est bien catchy comme slogan. Fiat niveau pub se debrouille bien ces temps ci


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais la pub precise bien
> 
> *
> george not included*



Pourtant il n'y a pas grand chose qui résiste à l'inclusion et encore moins à la forclusion mais ça c'est la vie


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais la pub precise bien
> 
> *
> george not included*



Ok, je le refais : Il est beau George :love: :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de decouvrir que Safari est un joli mangeur de CPU, il consomme le petit :bebe:

Passons passons


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de decouvrir que Safari est un joli mangeur de CPU, il consomme le petit :bebe:
> 
> Passons passons





un petit tres gourmand


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

passons passons 

 

Prends des photos d'un ristretto au bar si tu vas au lago di como :rose: _s'il te plait..._


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

une pause


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que la "chose bleu" est une souris?
> 
> t'adopter ?  :mouais:
> 
> ...



Alors voilà Robertav le truc bleu là sur le côté, c'est ce que portait sur la tête DEVO en 1980,
un groupe donc je suis maboul depuis leur premier album en 1978, voilà tu sais tout sur mon avatar...pour ce qui est de la souris, c'est celle de mon emac et je la tiens bien...bise


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> passons passons
> 
> 
> 
> Prends des photos d'un ristretto au bar si tu vas au lago di como :rose: _s'il te plait..._





va voir ton tableau de bord


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va voir ton tableau de bord


 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.   

Intanto, merci  :rose:

Hop sur la coup-de-boule list.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà Robertav le truc bleu là sur le côté, c'est ce que portait sur la tête DEVO en 1980,
> un groupe donc je suis maboul depuis leur premier album en 1978, voilà tu sais tout sur mon avatar...pour ce qui est de la souris, c'est celle de mon emac et je la tiens bien...bise





super , j'en veux 1 aussi    

nan nan pas pour en faire un chapeau mais parce que 
j'ai besoin d'un new vase pour mon basilic     

je vais verifier les pots dans la salle de bain, je crois d'avoir le meme


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

la je devoile mon coté ..hummmm ......a vous de juger.....    

je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai acheté des steack de cheval   

si je le dis personne va manger ce soir
donc je me tais !!    

est que sa risque que je vais etre decouverte?


----------



## Spyro (23 Novembre 2004)

Là ménant je renonce à lire les 140 messages postés en 24h.  :rateau: 

*Par contre je reviens de Lille, j'ai pu m'inscrire à la fac.*

Alors d'abord on m'a dit "mais euh vous zavez pas le justificatif B-314,12-X-53 attestant votre demande de transfert de dossier, alors on peut vous inscrire mais vous aurez pas de justificatif tout de suite" - "euh oui mais moi pressé" - "ben oui mais sinon on peut pas savoir si y a pas des bouquins que vous avez pas rendu par exemple" - "huh ? ".

Alors j'ai appelé à Orsay, on m'a dit "mais euh ils devraient déjà l'avoir reçu alors ils sont nuls à la fac de Lille, et puis ils en ont pas besoin ils nous gonflent à demander ça " - "ouaip mais moi j'en ai besoin pour réserver mon appartement qu'il est conventionné, vous pouvez pas faxer un justificatif ?" - "ah oui mais c'est compliqué faut ressortir le dossier tout ça, bon ben alors on va essayer quand même hein" - "merci beaucoup madame ".

Bon alors je vais voir les gens de l'inscription je leur dis que hop c'est faxé. "Ah oui mais alors on l'a pas encore reçu, alors je crois que ça va pas être possible" - "gna gna gna appart gna gna gna rapidos gna gna please" - "bon ok on va voir ce qu'on peut faire".

Le monsieur de l'inscription (pas le même que le premier) il est allé voir si le monsieur des 3e cycles il était là, pour voir, puis la cheffe des inscriptions a ajouté son grain de sel "ah oui mais non hein on peut pas" - regard 'à la chat poté' - "Bon mais c'est vrai que c'est pas cool alors on va voir ce qu'on peut faire". :love:

Soudain "eh mais on a reçu un fax, mais c'est pas le même prénom" - "Ah les boulets c'est mon frère ça , c'est le même nom de famille mais pourtant je leur avais bien dit 'DEA ID' - lui il est en train de finir sa thèse en bio :hein:". Je regrettais presque mon 'merci bokou'.

S'en est suivi un temps de flottement où une dame que je ne connais pas, et qui faisait des gouzi gouzi au tout petit bout de chou que la cheffe des inscriptions avait apparemment apporté pour faire garderie (je lui donne 1 an maxi - il est vraiment mimi :bebe: ), a exprimé son opinion plusieurs fois sous la forme d'un "mais enfin on peut pas faire kekchose ? ça se voit qu'il est de bonne foi".

Quelqu'un hasarde un "y a qu'à mettre le mauvais fax et dire que c'est la faute à Orsay et laisser le monsieur du 3e cycle se débrouiller avec eux". 

Finalement le monsieur (je devrais dire le jeune homme d'ailleurs) des inscriptions revient brandissant victorieusement un formulaire de "demande de transfert de dossier" du style "je certifie sur l'honneur que je demande le transfert du dossier bla bla".

Et voila, dénouement heureux, remerciements, banquet avec le barde attaché à l'arbre... 
Bon sérieusement je dois bien admettre que j'ai été touché par la sollicitude de tous ces gens. :love:

_Bien sûr comme d'habitude les propos rapportés ont été traduits dans mon langage (ordurier ?  ) personnel, mais le ton y est en général (en particulier pour la dame d'Orsay qui était vraiment exaspérée). Toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes ou qui auront été existé est totalement normale (pour peu que cette phrase aie un sens), mais j'ai changé les prénoms pour éviter de compromettre quiconque (quoi "y en a pas" ? Je le sais bien, c'est moi qui l'ai écrit !)_

Alors bref voila j'ai ma carte d'étudiant, j'ai réservé l'appart, j'ai même eu le temps de bouffer avec un pote entre les deux , alors je suis content. :style: Oui il m'en faut peu


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous!


----------



## Lio70 (23 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aime mon Lionel !!  :love:  :love:


Moi aussi je t'aime mon Natounet


----------



## Lio70 (23 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre je reviens de Lille, j'ai pu m'inscrire à la fac.* Alors d'abord on m'a dit "mais euh vous zavez pas le justificatif B-314,12-X-53 (...)


Il suffisait de dire: "Bonjour, je m'appelle Spyro et je bosse sur Mac". On t'aurait immédiatement répondu: "Un instant Monsieur, le recteur va vous recevoir".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

belle pitchunette sa va?



lio tu es en pleine declaration d'amour ? 
 a nato?   

et il nous reste quoi a nous les filles ?    

pffffffff quelle est injuste la vie !!      


bon, j'ai refilé les steck de cheval a ma petite famille 
personne a rien dit , ils ne se sont pas aperçus !!!     


on vais faire quoi ce soir ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

là j'essaie de poster dans le sujet "licence IV" mais j'y arrive pas


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je renonce à lire les 140 messages postés en 24h.  :rateau:
> 
> *Par contre je reviens de Lille, j'ai pu m'inscrire à la fac.*
> 
> ...


Nan mais je rêve cet enfer pour s'inscrire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

là, je viens de bouler Pitchounet Lio.
Maintenant, je vais mater la fin de la saison 2 de 24h en DVD


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de bouler Pitchounet Lio.
> Maintenant, je vais mater la fin de la saison 2 de 24h en DVD



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr. 

Tant pis, ce sera pour la prochaine fois!


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, je vais mater la fin de la saison 2 de 24h en DVD



t'es super en retard   
ben, tu vois dans la saison 3, Nina elle va..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> t'es super en retard
> ben, tu vois dans la saison 3, Nina elle va..




chercher du sucre chez le voisin?


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chercher du sucre chez le voisin?



fallait pas l'dire !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas l'dire !




et zut et rezut 

je parle decidement trop trop trop !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> t'es super en retard
> ben, tu vois dans la saison 3, Nina elle va..



Je commence à comprendre l'utilité du décodeur (cf. cité infra ou supra) !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

il me faut le squale ,
 comme cela la famille sera claqué au complet


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à comprendre l'utilité du décodeur (cf. cité infra ou supra) !



Même pas.  :rateau: 
Plus le temps. Plus envie de télé.   

Mais 24h, même quand tu regardes pas, tu sais !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même pas.  :rateau:
> Plus le temps. Plus envie de télé.
> 
> Mais 24h, même quand tu regardes pas, tu sais !




J'aurai dis que 24 heures même quand tu regardes, tu ne sais pas ! Je n'ai pas aimé cela doit être pour cela !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

je reviens peut etre plus tard
je vais voir scary movie      :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> t'es super en retard
> ben, tu vois dans la saison 3, Nina elle va..



Elle n'est pas sortie en DVD


----------



## Lio70 (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'essaie de poster dans le sujet "licence IV" mais j'y arrive pas


Moi c'était il y a deux semaines. Je suis allé au cinoche avec une fille rencontrée peu de temps auparavant. Je voulais lui dire "J'ai envie de te revoir" mais j'y suis pas arrivé.


----------



## Lio70 (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais je rêve cet enfer pour s'inscrire !


Je me suis aussi fait la réflexion! C'est toujours compliqué comme cela dans les unifs en France?


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Novembre 2004)

Bon, moi, je vais au dodo :sleep: 

Bonne nuit à tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi, je vais au dodo :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous :love:




moi aussi je file au lit 

bonne nuit a toi



*bonne nuit a tous !!!!!!!!*      :love:


----------



## dude (24 Novembre 2004)

Je vais aussi me coucher itou mais avant unedouche (graannnde image) 


Bonne nuit, bisous


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aussi me coucher itou mais avant unedouche (graannnde image)
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit, bisous


 j'espérais une photo.


----------



## dude (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'espérais une photo.


 :rose: Je ne suis pas si imprudente 

Avoue que cette image est plutot belle


----------



## Nexka (24 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi vais me coucher  Bonne nuit  :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

"Bonne nuit", "bonne nuit", vous vous trompez de thread là (maitenant) !!!!


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Bonne nuit", "bonne nuit", vous vous trompez de thread là (maitenant) !!!!


 bof, tu sais, dans ce thread j'ai même déjà lu des questions techniques.


----------



## piro (24 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aussi me coucher itou mais avant unedouche (graannnde image)
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit, bisous


tres jolie estampe


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: j'arrive pas à me réveiller, j'ai les yeux tous collés :sleep:


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: j'arrive pas à me réveiller, j'ai les yeux tous collés :sleep:


 
Les forums aussi non ? 
Les petits problèmes techniques, c'est juste chez moi ?


----------



## dude (24 Novembre 2004)

Je dois deja me preparer pour l'universite.. J'etais bien dans mon lit...:sleep: 
Bisous tout le monde, Bonne journee! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

La c'est le lendemain de la veille ou c'etait encore la fete dans le carre de Liege :love: :rateau:

Guindaille quand tu nous tiens :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les forums aussi non ?
> Les petits problèmes techniques, c'est juste chez moi ?




Salut tout le monde,
non chez moi aussi c'était la visite technique.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je dois deja me preparer pour l'universite.. J'etais bien dans mon lit...:sleep:
> Bisous tout le monde, Bonne journee! :love:


 tu es a l'unif de Maastricht?   

t'es meme pas a un kilometre d'ou je travaille


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

là, je viens de me souvenir que c'est la fête de l'école de ma fille le 4 décembre. Avec un peu de chance, ça finira assez tôt pour que je file à Lièges pour l'AES...
Je vais essayer de voir ça...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous : difficile ce matin....*t r è s*   difficile ..... :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon, là je fais une pause et puis je me remettrais au boulot.


----------



## sylko (24 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je fais une pause et puis je me remettrais au boulot.


En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne...


----------



## LeSqual (24 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: j'arrive pas à me réveiller, j'ai les yeux tous collés :sleep:



une goutte de whisky dans chaque oeil... un peu dans la bouche... et c partit!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

qui a fait du café ?


----------



## LeSqual (24 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> qui a fait du café ?



Pour moi... ce matin... et là maintenant   c'est "ice coffe" en brique.... trop fatigué pour faire cuire de l'eau...


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> qui a fait du café ?


Je l'aime plutot sauvage (sans sucre, sans lait, sans crème), ça te va ? (mais j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour le civiliser dans le placard... )

Je me remets à bosser sur un boulot perso après.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon, fini café et reprise boulot, pfff :hein:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav n'est pas encore arrivée ce matin ? du boulot avec les enfants, éh oui c'est mercredi!!!
alors bonjour les petits...  :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour*   


la , a cause de safari qui fait des sienne je suis vachement en retard   


a plus tard peut etre

bisouz et café a tous !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2004)

De retour de Barcelone,  C'était super 
Et hop, c'est reparti le taf et Mac G


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2004)

Alors, là, maintenant, tout de suite... il me reste _que_9 points pour enfin grimper sur l'Olympe  :casse:


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

J'ai bien essayer de te grimper ....euh :mouais: 

....de t'aider à grimper .... :mouais: euh.... 

de te pousser quoi  mais, les antres vbulletinesques ne l'entendent pas de cette oreille _(ni de l'autre d'ailleurs....  )._


----------



## Nexka (24 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien essayer de te grimper ....euh :mouais:
> 
> ....de t'aider à grimper .... :mouais: euh....
> 
> de te pousser quoi  mais, les antres vbulletinesques ne l'entendent pas de cette oreille _(ni de l'autre d'ailleurs....  )._



Vi pareil pour moi..    Sorry


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2004)

Rhôôô, fichue machine :hein: 
Merci à Piro au passage : plus que CINQ tous petits points de rien du tout


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2004)

moi je refuse d'aider gkat a grimper comme ca, l'oxygene se fait plus rare en altitude et a son age c'es pas raisonnable


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

Si monsieur veut bien se donner la peine d'entrer


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, fichue machine :hein:
> Merci à Piro au passage : plus que CINQ tous petits points de rien du tout


 je peux pas te donner, la machine veut pas  :rose:


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, là, maintenant, tout de suite... il me reste _que_9 points pour enfin grimper sur l'Olympe  :casse:



J'étais sur de pouvoir ce matin... et puis non. On m'en empêche...ça m'aurait fait plaisir de te pousser sur quelques points...  

[Edit] bon, apparemment tu es arrivé à bon port !

va falloir juste sortir du lot maintenant...  - (fais attention au gros woockie tout poilu... c'est un dangereux...)


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si monsieur veut bien se donner la peine d'entrer


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH, merci bien Mr Spyro : pile poil 2000 pts et l'Olympe vient à moi   

---
PS : Bass, tu sors


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi je refuse d'aider gkat a grimper comme ca, l'oxygene se fait plus rare en altitude et a son age c'es pas raisonnable


Tu oublies que j'ai souvent un bloc de 15 litres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec moi


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

Alors tant que j'en suis à vous raconter ma vie, il faut savoir qu'en principe je déménage en debut de semaine prochaine, mais juste quelques cartons et des trucs légers (d'façon y a des meubles à acheter sur place). Et ensuite on referait un voyage le week-end pour quelques trucs plus lourds avec l'espace d'un pote.
Le week-end du 4-5 Décembre... :hein: 
Faut que je voie ce que j'peux faire.


----------



## Nexka (24 Novembre 2004)

Là j'etend le linge de mon frère qu'il a laissé dans ma machine à laver  :hein:


----------



## piro (24 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment je mange un bagels
en ecoutant un peu de musique


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

j'ai envie vde dormir :sleep: faut vraiment que je me repose


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

Mais que vais-je manger aujourd'hui ? Ah, puis je vais chercher le courrier.


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

déjà fait les 2


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

Je fais un joli sapin de Noël avec ma fille...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

bon bon, il faut croire que tout le monde
moi comprise
il a besoin de vitamines !!  


oppppp tous a nos oranges pressées !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> De retour de Barcelone,  C'était super
> Et hop, c'est reparti le taf et Mac G





 bon retour parmi nous     


bien feté ton anniif ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un joli sapin de Noël avec ma fille...





ben dis donc , tu commence tot !!!   



ps : les deco noel sur les vitres de la chambre a fiston il y sont depuis
noel 2003 !!!.....
sans compter l'etoile accroché a une ampoule qui fait office de lampadaire


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2004)

Maintenat, euh ... :burps: je digère


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là j'etend le linge de mon frère qu'il a laissé dans ma machine à laver  :hein:





ben laisse lui la vaiselle d'aujourd'hui !!!   

non mais, il te prends pour sa femme ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Maintenat, euh ... :burps: je digère




digestion difficile?


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment  je bois une leffe en formatant un disque dur ... L'art de faire deux choses difficiles en même temps


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment  je bois une leffe en formatant un disque dur ... L'art de faire deux choses difficiles en même temps


'tain j'ai pas le droit de boire de la bière moi au boulot :hein: 

de toute façon j'ai encore des restes du bordeaux d'hier soir !! :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

là je me demande si le magazine_ Etapes Graphiques_ existe toujours ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande si le magazine_ Etapes Graphiques_ existe toujours ?





va voir par ici http://www-texte.culture.fr/Groups/art_contemporain/notice_562_fr


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande si le magazine_ Etapes Graphiques_ existe toujours ?



Il semblerait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va voir par ici http://www-texte.culture.fr/Groups/art_contemporain/notice_562_fr


à tout hasard, personne n'aurait des anciens numéros à me céder gracieusement ? (contre un coup de boule  ).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> à tout hasard, personne n'aurait des anciens numéros à me céder gracieusement ? (contre un cuop de boule  ).




des logiciels pour pc surement,
l'homme doit en avoir qu'il ne utilise plus , mais pas de magazine, desolé


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

Petit café


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'ai pas le droit de boire de la bière moi au boulot :hein:
> 
> de toute façon j'ai encore des restes du bordeaux d'hier soir !! :sick:


 au boulot je me le permettrai pas non plus 
 mais chez moi je vais pas me géner surtout quand je dois y faire la maintenance de maudits pc's...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petit café




volentier......je viens de me debarasser de fifille fiston et maman cherie 

par contre pas moyen de faire arreter les telephones


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des logiciels pour pc surement,
> l'homme doit en avoir qu'il ne utilise plus , mais pas de magazine, desolé


je parle bien des numéros du magazine Etapes Graphiques  , pas de numéro de téléphone, ou du loto, hein ....


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...par contre pas moyen de faire arreter les telephones



C'est comme la télé. Il doit y avoir un bouton "off"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre pas moyen de faire arreter les telephones



Le harcèlement téléphonique, c'est quelque chose tout de même  :rateau: Le gourdin, tu as essayé ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le harcèlement téléphonique, c'est quelque chose tout de même :rateau: Le gourdin, tu as essayé ?


oui mais pas sur le téléphone si je ne m'abuse


----------



## Nexka (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ouvre la boite de mon iEye©, heu iSight©.
> 
> 
> En fait... suffit d'avoir du fric pour avoir *ce qu'il y a de mieux. *
> ...



Alors elle te plait???

Bon tu nous fait un petit film pour nous montrer


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ouvre la boite de mon iEye©, heu iSight©.
> 
> 
> En fait... suffit d'avoir du fric pour avoir *ce qu'il y a de mieux. *
> ...



C'est sûr que parfois ça fait faire de ces volte-faces mémorables, c'est impressionnant !  

Sinon, on peut avoir un petit film fait maison ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

Je prépare mes affaires pour aller passer le week-end à Gravelotte


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'½il de la caméra pointé sur moi comme un témoin synthétique dépourvu d'humanité implacable et froid et...
> 
> _Bref ma femme va détester._



Il va falloir bouchonner, sinon Carl va vous hanter tel l'½il de Caïn


----------



## sylko (24 Novembre 2004)

Je vais me boire un p'tit Nespresso


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant c'est juste le look "BigBroza Touch", je cherche un logiciel pour jouer avec !



euh... iChat?


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

AH ! Vite il faut que je me procure iChat-USB-truc pour y brancher ma webcam USB !!
Ça coûte combien déjà !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> oui mais AV, c'est à dire Panther. IchatAv marche pas sous Jaguar.
> Y vendent la zolie machine mais pas le logiciel pour la faire fonctionner.
> *C'est des vedettes, chez Apple© !*
> 
> ...



ben, pourquoi tu passes pas sous Panther  (non pas sous toi Tibo!!   )?
Je sais, tu vas me parler de prix... Mais bon... Acheter Panther à quelques mois de la sortie de Tiger...


----------



## anntraxh (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> oui mais AV, c'est à dire Panther. IchatAv marche pas sous Jaguar.
> Y vendent la zolie machine mais pas le logiciel pour la faire fonctionner.
> *C'est des vedettes, chez Apple© !*
> 
> ...



Au cas où, il y a un forum technique spécialisé à propos de ce genre de logiciels, sur macg, non ???

   
Ou bien , une petite recherche sur 

VersionTracker 

pfff ... pire qu'un gosse !!!


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

ah, ben heureusement qu'il y a des filles ici !


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah, ben heureusement qu'il y a des filles ici !




Oh oui !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah, ben heureusement qu'il y a des filles ici !



Ah, ben heureusement qu'il y a des filles, en général !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

ben oui , une fille aurait acheté *avant* ce qu'il fallait pour
faire marcher le jouet!!!    ....et pas apres !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna.
> 
> :hein:  :rateau:



la prochaine fois, pour ton apn àchete d'abord le flash et l'appareil apres !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui , une fille aurait acheté *avant* ce qu'il fallait pour
> faire marcher le jouet!!!    ....et pas apres !!!



ca c'est le côté prévoyant et moralisateur des filles qui fait que parfois on aime bien se retrouver entre mecs . Même si on ne peut pas se passer d'elles!   :love:


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna.
> 
> :hein: :rateau:


 
Tiens ça pourrait rappeler quelqu'un  
C'est marrant comme les smileys ça change tout !!


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2004)

et dire que nous sommes en train de refaire à neuf le réseau de Vie dans un coeur... :rose:

mais attentifs nous sommes et sérieux...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me la jouer discret je crois, ranger le bidule hors de prix _design by Apple in California©_ dans son superbe coffret, réenrouler les fils planquer tout ça et répondre évasivement au questions éventuelles de ma femme.
> 
> Je crois... que je vais prendre des notes, après... pour le 2ème album !




bon je vais te donner un "truc" si pas trop tard:

tu emballe la jolie chose

tu ecris une lettre type :
"felicitations monsieur, nous avons le plaisir de vous faire parvenir votre cadeau gagné sur le site www.milkado.fr (ou un autre , a toi de voir  )

tu vas a la poste, tu fais un joli paquet 
et tu te  le reexpedie chez toi !!!


c'est pas belle la vie ?     




ps: si tu veux je t'envoie de lettre type originales


----------



## dude (24 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu es a l'unif de Maastricht?
> 
> t'es meme pas a un kilometre d'ou je travaille



No way! La partie gelbe je presume?  

Je te fais si peur que ca?


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est des vedettes, chez Apple© !*


Non tu confonds avec Brandt.





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est le côté prévoyant


C'est plutôt le coté mythomane 

re-


----------



## dude (24 Novembre 2004)

"Vous faites quoi la maintenant?"

Je redige une lettre brisant mon contrat, j'essaye de telephoner mes parents, j'ecoute la radio et je dois appeler une inconnue pour visiter une chambre dans une housing corporation... Cola.. et Kriek plus tard quand j'aurais fini avec tout. :love:... Je peux pas attendre d'avoir fini

_ps: 400 messages :rose:_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

la j'ai terminé le repas fait par maman cherie   

j'attends maintenant le café, avec le grand C , un vrai café italien  :love:  :love:  :love: 


je vais dire adieu au regime que je voulais commencer.....demain !?!


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

la fini de manger et je chat avec Lumai sur iChat :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la fini de manger et je chat avec Lumai sur iChat :love:





passe lui stp un bizoux de ma part  :love: 

moi jusq'au en debut 2005 me sera presque impossible a me connecter sur ichat


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

je post mon 3500 ème posts, justement, et je ne chat pas avec Lumai sur iChat    :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous!

Comment ça va-t-y aujourd'hui?


----------



## LeSqual (24 Novembre 2004)

bien et >Toi?

  :rose: 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bien et >Toi?
> 
> :rose:
> 
> :love:





elle doit te manquer ta pitchounette ,
 elle est vraiment trop loin


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Novembre 2004)

Ta gueule !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TA GUEULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TA GUEULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pardon :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Novembre 2004)

C'était un message du CAGUES

Comité
Anti
Gnagnateries
Urticantes
Et
Sordides


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était un message du CAGUES
> 
> Comité
> Anti
> ...



Et sinon sexuellement, ça usine ?


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon sexuellement, ça usine ?



la tu va le fâcher


----------



## Franswa (24 Novembre 2004)

Je passe juste vous faire un tit   je suis encore surchargé de boulot...
Bonne soirée :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste vous faire un tit   je suis encore surchargé de boulot...
> Bonne soirée :love:



Bon boulot! Moi, je vais dormir!

Bisous à tous :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste vous faire un tit   je suis encore surchargé de boulot...
> Bonne soirée :love:



Tu es veilleur de nuit ?


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TA GUEULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ça y'est, i' craque


----------



## LeSqual (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon boulot! Moi, je vais dormir!
> 
> Bisous à tous :love:



Bisous ma pitchoune!  :love: 

Et vive les Gnagnateries


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Moi à maintenant je déguste un chocolat chaud "maison" ...

Faire fondre quelques (mais suffisamment) carrés de chocolat noir avec un peu de lait dans une casserole, bien diluer le tout.
Rajouter la quantité de lait souhaitée, sucrer suivant vos goûts.
Laisser chauffer.
Verser un peu de "liant" (type maïzena) dans le lait chaud ... faire épaissir légèrement.

Déguster ...  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

moi, là je me dis que je vais casser ce qui reste de ma tirelire pour proposer à ma femme de partir là. je ne sais pas si ça va marcher, mais au moins j'aurai tout essayé... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Cesse de m'exciter comme ça !*
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Va t'en faire un va !  _Et une douche froide après, éventuellement._


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> moi, là je me dis que je vais casser ce qui reste de ma tirelire pour proposer à ma femme de partir là. je ne sais pas si ça va marcher, mais au moins j'aurai tout essayé... :love:  :love:  :love:


 :affraid: Y'a une gigantesque arête de poisson dans l'eau ! :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Tu es veilleur de nuit ?



Tiens, t'as changé de nom, toi? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'as changé de nom, toi? :mouais:


 Ouais, il m'excite beaucoup moins depuis qu'il s'appelle Cyril. :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

un fantasme qui s'écroule... :love:  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Y'a une gigantesque arête de poisson dans l'eau ! :affraid:


Pareil. :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Cesse de m'exciter comme ça !*
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui je sais j'écris très sensuellement ... les recettes de chocolat chaud :mouais: 

Roberto dis à ta femme de lire cette recette à voix douce et suave ... à ton oreille   


pS : pfff mais faut que j'arrête moi ce soir !


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Y'a le thread des users de la nuit qui déconne encore.  Alors je dis bonne nuit ici. 

Bonne nuit ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Y'a le thread des users de la nuit qui déconne encore.  Alors je dis bonne nuit ici.
> 
> Bonne nuit ! :love:



Il est ok mais bon, ne te sent pas obliger de poster 1 message par minute.


----------



## LeSqual (25 Novembre 2004)

Coucou   

Bien dormi?

Je met de l'eau à chauffer?   

là maintenant... j'ai du caca dans les yeux et je vois pas bien ce que j'écris....    :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

T'es dégueu...

J'vais gerber...


----------



## LeSqual (25 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es dégueu...
> 
> J'vais gerber...



Allez mon petit.... pas de "Gnagnateries"....  

Soit fier et fort ! Le peuple te regarde!  :rateau: 

 

Café ou pas?


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2004)

Hello,
Oui, un grand café pour moi, je veux bien comme tu le proposes gentiment 
Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Oui, un grand café pour moi, je veux bien comme tu le proposes gentiment
> Bonne journée


je suis déjà servi (un super nespresso). Salut à tous les célibataires : c'est la Ste Catherine aujourd'hui


----------



## LeSqual (25 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant.... je suis au chômage depuis 1,5 mois et je cherche à rendre mon CV et ma lettre de motivation un peu plus sexy mais sans extrême! Et en faite... je me demande même si je dois le faire ou pas.... Y en a qui vont touver drôle et garder mon CV pour ça et d'autres qui vont trouver trop extravagant et le passer  à la poubelle pour cette raison...?!?

Vous en pensez quoi???

(J'ai fait une école d'art en communication visuelle et je cherche dans le graphisme/packaging/édition... mais le truc... c justement que un travai "fun ou sérieux"  m'interesse beaucoup... ya du cool dans les 2!)

 

Ps : Salut Tigrou!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant.... je suis au chômage depuis 1,5 mois et je cherche à rendre mon CV et ma lettre de motivation un peu plus sexy mais sans extrême! Et en faite... je me demande même si je dois le faire ou pas.... Y en a qui vont touver drôle et garder mon CV pour ça et d'autres qui vont trouver trop extravagant et le passer à la poubelle pour cette raison...?!?
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi???
> 
> ...


Là évidemment, tout le monde te dira "que cherches-tu comme taf ? un truc fun ? un truc plus sérieux (avec toiles d'araignées etc...) ?" 

Je crois qu'il faut que ta lettre de motiv' et ton cv soient cohérents, et qu'ils reflètent au maximum ta personnalité : inutile de cacher un Squal extravagant derrière un cv trop sérieux. Sur du moyen terme, ça ne fonctionnera pas.




Sinon là aujourd'hui, j'ai créé un thread...et je me tire toute la journée (débrouillez vous    ).


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es dégueu...
> 
> J'vais gerber...



Au moins, t'avertis avant, on peut s'écarter.
C'est pas comme certains.


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

.....salut ! ..moi j'arrive !....:sleep:...
 Bonne journée a tutti !:love:


----------



## LeSqual (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là évidemment, tout le monde te dira "que cherches-tu comme taf ? un truc fun ? un truc plus sérieux (avec toiles d'araignées etc...) ?"
> 
> Je crois qu'il faut que ta lettre de motiv' et ton cv soient cohérents, et qu'ils reflètent au maximum ta personnalité : inutile de cacher un Squal extravagant derrière un cv trop sérieux. Sur du moyen terme, ça ne fonctionnera pas.



J'ai éditer mon post!

merci d'avoir remarqué le détail qui tue!!!    :rose: 

et bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

là je suis en train de faire un *faux lien* et je suis certain que vous serez nombreux à cliquer dessus : Pavlovien non ?

Essayez *là*.....ça ne marche pas non plus ? c'est normal.  



Je sais je me suis levé "con"  ce matin.

Rassurez-vous je pars dans 5 minutes (je ne posterais pas beaucoup aujourd'hui)


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Moi c'est encore matinee dans le "coltar", comme tous les matins je suis encore en train d'emerger... :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je suis en train de faire un *faux lien* et je suis certain que vous serez nombreux à cliquer dessus : Pavlovien non ?
> 
> Essayez *là*.....ça ne marche pas non plus ? c'est normal.
> 
> ...



C'est vraiment dommage Tigrou,
tu t'étais levé du bon pied aujourd'hui,
waaah le coup du faux lien trop mortel :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est encore matinee dans le "coltar", comme tous les matins je suis encore en train d'emerger... :rateau:



A force de le dire, les paparazzi se sont mis en planque. En exclusivité sur MacGé, l'émersion de Modern_Thing


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: comme d'hab en ce moment, j'essai de me réveiller :sleep: mais j'y arrive pas :sleep: j'ai les yeux qui collent :sleep:


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> A force de le dire, les paparazzi se sont mis en planque. En exclusivité sur MacGé, l'émersion de Modern_Thing


  .......méééééé t'es folle !...i fait un fraid de canard! tu vas choper la mort!
  Rentre immédiatement!...en plus ya plein de mecs louches avec des appareils  photo:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

J'etais en train de me couvrir justement     

Klair que ca craint par le temps qu'il fait :rateau:


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'etais en train de me couvrir justement
> 
> Klair que ca craint par le temps qu'il fait :rateau:


  ...en plus ces deux abrutis à plumes qui te soufflent dans le dos, sûr que demain c'est le torticoli asssuré !!!!

  Rodudju, cré bonsoir d'saloperie de zozio ...'tan vouér que j'tlouve ma pétouére, vindiou!


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'etais en train de me couvrir justement
> 
> Klair que ca craint par le temps qu'il fait :rateau:


y a bien l emplumé à gauche qui souffle pour te rechauffer mais a mon avis ça vaux pas une petite laine


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Nan, c'est pour ca que je me bois un bon cafe :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2004)

Pareil café aussi, sauf que j'en suis déjà au 4°...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Y a pas de mal a se vider la cafetiere de temps en temps  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

la j'attend  

Je sais pas quoi mais je l'attend


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2004)

T'attends un peu de travail pour changer ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> A force de le dire, les paparazzi se sont mis en planque. En exclusivité sur MacGé, l'émersion de Modern_Thing



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

nan j'ai pris de l'avance


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2004)

je me fais un café et j'attaque sérieux ma discrète bénédiction quotidienne... si on me laisse faire


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

ah ?? tu vas aux putes ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Lila mode sultan on a dit:
			
		

> .......méééééé t'es folle !...i fait un fraid de canard! tu vas choper la mort!
> Rentre immédiatement!...en plus ya plein de mecs louches avec des appareils  photo:rateau:



 Mais qu'est-ce que tu es possessif, Lila !


----------



## squarepusher (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ?? tu vas aux putes ??


 pourquoi dire les choses de façon compliquée quand on peut les dire si simplement?


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'etais en train de me couvrir justement


Rrrrrooooooh bah nan, juste au moment ou j'arrive


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ?? tu vas aux putes ??



Non, aux chèvres  Il floode


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi dire les choses de façon compliquée quand on peut les dire si simplement?


ou l'inverse :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi dire les choses de façon compliquée quand on peut les dire si simplement?


Paske Bass' est un être simple ?


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Paske Bass' est un être simple ?


c'est donc pour cela que je comprends tout ce qu'il dit :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

là je me dis que je n'ai presque pas de coupd'boule depuis une semaine (merci à Semac et Kidboojiboy).  

Je crois que je vais pleurer.......bande d'enfoirés  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ?? tu vas aux putes ??



Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi vous parlez, Monsieur Le Père Noël


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi vous parlez, Monsieur Le Père Noël


 déjà revenu ?


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2004)

ces sauvageons n'ont plus aucun respect !

Et puis souvenez-vous, on ne dit pas pute, on dit "Madame"


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ces sauvageons n'ont plus aucun respect !
> 
> Et puis souvenez-vous, on ne dit pas pute, on dit "Madame"



Ah bon, elles seraient donc toutes mariées ? :affraid:    :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2004)

Là? 
je teste ma signature...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là?
> je teste ma signature...


 :mouais: pas terrible.


----------



## squarepusher (25 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ces sauvageons n'ont plus aucun respect !
> 
> Et puis souvenez-vous, on ne dit pas pute, on dit "Madame"


 on dit YL payante en langage CBiste ... sacrés camioneurs


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, elles seraient donc toutes mariées ? :affraid:    :mouais:



[air terriblement gêné, prêt à se cacher sous terre] - bonjour Madame, vous prenez combien ?
[air apitoyé, air amusé, air ennuyé - au choix] - c'est xxx balles et tu paies la chambre

> Si tu y vas et que tu dis "toi la pute tu prend combien?" tu te prend un coup de sac dans la gueule. A mon avis !  Mais bon là dessus, j'arrête de parler de ça je suis particuièrement mal placé pour parler de ces dames... (mais pourquoi bassman a lancé ce sujet ? toujours pas compris le rapport...  )


bon sinon, je recherche plus que GC pour sa cure de vitamines et d'huile de foie de morue (tiens on y revient doucement ), il avait l'air pas en forme hier... Les 5 autres ont déjà eu leur ration...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, aux chèvres  Il floode



vous acceptez les ânes ?

factuel : j'attends la cuisinière


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant je mange une délicieuse soupe verte de mémé anntraxh. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je mange une délicieuse soupe verte de mémé anntraxh. :love:



Je t'offre le café


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'offre le café


Merci Sanmarco (ou grand-mèresaitfaireunboncafé). Un demi-sucre please.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Novembre 2004)

Là je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis le seul à avoir son pseudo tout en MAJUSCULE, serais je prétentieux, égocentrique, voir même peut être Alain Delon...possible (voir date de naissance) 
:style: 

KIDBOOJIBOY


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci Sanmarco (ou grand-mèresaitfaireunboncafé). Un demi-sucre please.



 :mouais: Tant que ce n'est pas San Antonio, je te pardonne  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis le seul à avoir son pseudo tout en MAJUSCULE, serais je prétentieux, égocentrique, voir même peut être Alain Delon...possible (voir date de naissance)
> :style:
> 
> KIDBOOJIBOY


 nan, y'en a d'autres.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis le seul à avoir son pseudo tout en MAJUSCULE, serais je prétentieux, égocentrique, voir même peut être Alain Delon...possible (voir date de naissance)
> :style:



Là, ça ne va pas être possible :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tant que ce n'est pas San Antonio, je te pardonne :mouais:


alors gringo, il est bon ton café ? (accent mejicano del sur) cé lo meiyor   !!!


Allez je me casse dans 5 minutes (difficile la journée) : et puis ce soir bowling !!!


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> alors gringo, il est bon ton café ? (accent mejicano del sur) cé lo meiyor   !!!
> 
> 
> Allez je me casse dans 5 minutes (difficile la journée) : et puis ce soir bowling !!!


 branleur


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> branleur




Tu dis ça pour les boules dont il va se servir ce soir ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

La je digere tranquillement... et j'attends la fin de la journee


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...Allez je me casse dans 5 minutes (difficile la journée) ...


Vache, on en a trouvé un qui part du boulot encore plus tôt que Bassman


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis le seul à avoir son pseudo tout en MAJUSCULE, serais je prétentieux, égocentrique, voir même peut être Alain Delon...possible (voir date de naissance)
> :style:
> 
> KIDBOOJIBOY



KIDBOOJIBOY, que me disais tu sur mes goûts musicaux hier ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> KIDBOOJIBOY, que me disais tu sur mes goûts musicaux hier ?



je sais, moi aussi parfois mon côté masochiste l'emporte... :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Tu vas m'enlever ça immédiatement, _cette horreur, là_ !"
> 
> "On dirait qu'on a un flingue avec un silencieux pointé sur soi ! C'est flippant ce truc !"
> 
> ...



     

Tout ça pour copier le doc !!  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

il est pas pret de s'en servir de sa cam le roberto


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour copier le doc !!  :affraid:  :mouais:



Oui, mais avec la chemise hawaïenne   Il va manquer Zeus et Apollon de chaque côté, la gueule ouverte et bavant de désir devant cet objet reluisant


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

ça sent le vécu .......   

 

Reconciliations en cours ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais avec la chemise hawaïenne   Il va manquer Zeus et Apollon de chaque côté, la gueule ouverte et bavant de désir devant cet objet reluisant



:mouais: Non !! Lui c'est amok.


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Tu vas m'enlever ça immédiatement, _cette horreur, là_ !"
> 
> "On dirait qu'on a un flingue avec un silencieux pointé sur soi ! C'est flippant ce truc !"
> 
> ...


 
_Parfois je me demande, mais maintenant je sais bien pourquoi_ 

Chacun un appart...
Et c'est le bonheur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai tout rangé dans la boiboite, en attendant le deuxième round appelé *"Panther Touch"* !
> :affraid:
> 
> 
> ...



:mouais: Sadique ! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Non !! Lui c'est amok.



Il a adopté le SM style  ?


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai tout rangé dans la boiboite, en attendant le deuxième round appelé *"Panther Touch"* !
> :affraid:
> 
> Mais peut-être que d'ici là...


 Ah Ouai ????
 ça marche toujours pas finalement ???


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _Parfois je me demande, mais maintenant je sais bien pourquoi_
> 
> Chacun un appart...
> Et c'est le bonheur.


 Et les mômes en pension.


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et les mômes en pension.


Ben quoi ? C'est pas ça qu'elle dit la Dame Dolto ?  
J'ai pas bien lu ?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

là, je fais une pause, et je vais d'ailleurs aller me chercher un café...et je suis même disposé à balancer des coudbouls (oups, désolé, ça m'a échappé   )


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

La je decouvre Lotus Note :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (25 Novembre 2004)

je suis entrain de jouer avec ma powerball que je viens de recevoir .
J'ai le bras qui fait mal et pour l'instant j'en suis à9516 tours


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Zou basta pour today, je rentre a ma maison


----------



## Nephou (25 Novembre 2004)

je devrais bosser mais j'en ai ma claque


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> branleur


ah non. si tu as bien lu le thread des célibataires je ne suis pas un branleur


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je decouvre Lotus Note :mouais:


 :affraid:  :affraid: 
Comme je te plains  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

*bonsoir *    


apres une journée tres chargé je suis là

maint je me repose !!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

bon, à 22h, j'ai bowling. Rappelez moi les règles........il faut faire tomber des trucs je crois. :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



tsss c'est des faux 

_sinon ça y est ? tu as vu la lumière ?_


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Ouais.
> 
> 
> ...




De nada, de nada... 


Bon c'est quand que tu nous fais une vidéo!!!!!!  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonsoir *
> 
> 
> apres une journée tres chargé je suis là
> ...


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Ouais.
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne route Roberto, ficelles de caleçons :rose: Et puis on attend   tu nous donneras des nouvelles qu'on puisse se précipiter en masse dans toutes les bonnes librairies


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Ouais.
> 
> 
> ...


_


tu vois ? pas besoin d'aller voir ta voyante
on te l'avait bien dit que tu trouvera tres vite !!!      :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




coucou toi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

là je me tire.

Je vous souhaite une excellente soirée à tous.


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

là je bosse, je dois faire un flyer pour lundi


----------



## House M.D. (25 Novembre 2004)

Là, ce que je fais???? Euh..... et pi qu'est-ce que ça peut vous faire??? Z'êtes de la police???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

ben moi la je poste et..



je boule


----------



## Malkovitch (25 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi je modélise un montage d'usinage. N'est-ce pas chouette ? Pis je vais manger tout seul a la cafette parceque j'ai pas d'amis. C'est pas chouette ça.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

je vais plier 5 kg des chaussettes !!!


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

5 kilos  mais c'est une chaussette à chaque pied qu'il faut mettre pas deux, la paire c'est fait pour les deux pieds pas un seul !!   :hein:


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'en profite pour *vous remercier* pour les tas de messages de sympathie que j'ai eu quand j'ai annoncé *en énorme* que j'étais viré._
> J'oublierai jamais.


Nous non plus


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 5 kilos  mais c'est une chaussette à chaque pied qu'il faut mettre pas deux, la paire c'est fait pour les deux pieds pas un seul !!   :hein:



nan !!!! l'homme met 2 chaussette par pied le jour et 1 le soir !!

fiston aussi change chaussette a midi et soir
moi qui ne marche pas avec des charantaises  donc la
machine se rempli tres vite !!!


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

là, je prends encore un peu de retard dans mon travail


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

la je me demande où sont passé jpmiss , hurrican (calimero ) et bien d'autres


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

là je viens de modifier mon avatar


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de modifier mon avatar


 :mouais: 

Pas mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de modifier mon avatar





la plus de doute ....t'es bien un homme !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Pas mieux...


 hu ??? :mouais: ça veut dire quoi, il est mieux ou pas mieux ???


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la plus de doute ....t'es bien un homme !!!


 héhéhé  c'est plus persuasif


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Allez mon petit.... pas de "Gnagnateries"....
> 
> Soit fier et fort ! Le peuple te regarde!  :rateau:
> 
> ...



Mon peuple te bourre le fion de plastique, sous merde.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan !!!! l'homme met 2 chaussette par pied le jour et 1 le soir !!
> 
> fiston aussi change chaussette a midi et soir
> moi qui ne marche pas avec des charantaises  donc la
> machine se rempli tres vite !!!



Ta gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

quelle finesse, quel esprit !!!    



Et sinon, sexuellement, ça usine ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de modifier mon avatar


Ah oui en effet...
Enfin si ça te plaît hein...
C'est pas moi qui ferai le smiley


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle finesse, quel esprit !!!



C'était mieux quand tu répondais pas.

Parce que là, c'est trop moyen.

J'oserais le mot médiocre si j'avais pas peur de faire du mal.


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui en effet...
> Enfin si ça te plaît hein...
> C'est pas moi qui ferai le smiley


 héhéhé  si tu trouves une autre idée d'avatar


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de modifier mon avatar



Un peu photomaton surexposé, non?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

on va faire quoi ce soir?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  si tu trouves une autre idée d'avatar



Ton avatar me fait penser à cette pochette de Front 242







Si tu peux mettre un peu de couleur cela sera un super avatar (c'est mon point de vue)


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on va faire quoi ce soir?



une suggestion peut-être?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une suggestion peut-être?



 moi j'ai pas trop de fantaisie , tu propose quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas trop de fantaisie , tu propose quoi ?



un poulet à la crème ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar me fait penser à cette pochette de Front 242
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 En fait, c'est le début d'un travail, maintenant je vais la découper et par zone je vais mettre en zone d'écrétage des photos couleurs et à la fin ce ne sera plus que de la couleur... Je crois que j'ai pas été très clair mais le truc qui est sur, c'est que j'ai encore plein de boulot avant de finir


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un peu photomaton surexposé, non?


 même complètement ça  c'est pas le définitif voir audessus explication pas très clair


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un poulet à la crème ?



nan ; cote de boeuf sauce trois poivres , 
salade , tomate 
café et  dessert italien : panettone  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> même complètement ça  c'est pas le définitif voir audessus explication pas très clair



Et c'est une photo de toi??    Parce que niam miam miam  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan ; cote de boeuf sauce trois poivres ,
> salade , tomate
> café et  dessert italien : panettone  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



saignante, la cote, stp  

pour le dessert je préfèrerais une zuppa inglese   

et le café bien serré avec deux sucres... merci


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est une photo de toi??    Parce que niam miam miam  :love:


En fait c'est pour le thread "Foire aux célibataires"  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> saignante, la cote, stp
> 
> pour le dessert je préfèrerais une zuppa inglese
> 
> et le café bien serré avec deux sucres... merci




et puis on dit que monsieur est pas diffficile !!!


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pour le thread "Foire aux célibataires"  :mouais:  :hein:


Arff

Euh  :rose: Mais non te faches pas..  :rose: C'est pas ma faute, tu comprends, je viens du pays des plus belles vagues, alors forcement dés que je vois un surfeur ça me rappelle mon chez moi...  :hein:  :hein: Mais bon c'est un reflexe, c'est juste comme ça


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est une photo de toi??    Parce que niam miam miam  :love:


 uep c'est des photos que j'ai faite pour mon CV


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis on dit que monsieur est pas diffficile !!!



 

gourmet tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gourmet tout simplement




alors demain ton palais sera aux anges :

sorpresa (grosse saucisse avec au milieu langue de porc) aux epinard !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors demain ton palais sera aux anges :
> 
> sorpresa (grosse saucisse avec au milieu langue de porc) aux epinard !!!



me sens un peu gêné, là...

_une 'tite saucisse aux choux sur une fondue de poireaux et pdt écrasées serait parfaite..._  

langue de porc: je cours pas après


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> me sens un peu gêné, là...
> 
> _une 'tite saucisse aux choux sur une fondue de poireaux et pdt écrasées serait parfaite..._
> 
> langue de porc: je cours pas après





ce n'est pas pareil ......il faut gouter avant de dire cela !!!

cherche un resto italien du nord , gouté c'est approuvé !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas pareil ......il faut gouter avant de dire cela !!!
> 
> cherche un resto italien du nord , gouté c'est approuvé !!



pitié: pas de langue   

du moins, pas à manger


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pitié: pas de langue
> 
> du moins, pas à manger




il en faut pour tout le monde
langue a manger 
langue a embrasser


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il en faut pour tout le monde
> 
> langue a embrasser



là, je note un réel progrès


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, je note un réel progrès


 sur 20 ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

la suis vraiment claqué

je vous souhaite a tous une douce nuit !!!!     :love: 




ps : pour les mauvaises langues:
 je suis claqué pas parce que je suis vieille
mais parce que je me leve tres tot !!!


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous!

Moi, je viens de rentrer du volley! J'ai pris une p'tite douche, et hop, sur macg!

Bonne nuit à tous! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la suis vraiment claqué
> 
> je vous souhaite a tous une douce nuit !!!!     :love:
> 
> ...



mais... nous n'en avons jamais douté


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sur 20 ?



20/20 non ........ou c'est trop ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sur 20 ?



*avec* vin...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 20/20 non ........ou c'est trop ?



tu es seule juge...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

moi juger moi meme ?  

en voila une folle idée !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en voila une folle idée !!!



ce sont les meilleures


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les meilleures




   là tu es tombé du fauteil
c'est sur !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là tu es tombé du fauteil
> c'est sur !!!!



allons, suis sur une chaise, madame...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> allons, suis sur une chaise, madame...




tu me dira , comme cela on a le dos droit !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu me dira , comme cela on a le dos droit !!!!



tu sais rester digne quelles que soient les circonstances    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

ça discutaille dur dur ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça discutaille dur dur ce soir



et toi plus de truc allucinant a faire?    

pas des photos a dissequer?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu sais rester digne quelles que soient les circonstances    :rateau:



j'ai pas le choix
maman cherie me surveille    


au fait , je dois lui trouver un leger calmant , sinon
dans 2 mois on va me retrouver a l'hopital epuisé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas le choix
> maman cherie me surveille
> 
> 
> ...



un grand bol de camomille    :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

si j'ai encore plein de truc à faire, c'est pour ça que je suis tomber malade, j'ai fait une crise de migraine...  Là je me remets au travail, je dois faire un flyer à partir de mon avatar... en remplaçant les zones noirs par des photos (qui représente ce que j'm) qui seront découpés suivant la zones de noir qu'il y avait, celà fera donc de la couleur


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai encore plein de truc à faire, c'est pour ça que je suis tomber malade, j'ai fait une crise de migraine...  Là je me remets au travail, je dois faire un flyer à partir de mon avatar... en remplaçant les zones noirs par des photos (qui représente ce que j'm) qui seront découpés suivant la zones de noir qu'il y avait, celà fera donc de la couleur



Tu l'as pas déjà dis ça??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai encore plein de truc à faire, c'est pour ça que je suis tomber malade, j'ai fait une crise de migraine...  Là je me remets au travail, je dois faire un flyer à partir de mon avatar... en remplaçant les zones noirs par des photos (qui représente ce que j'm) qui seront découpés suivant la zones de noir qu'il y avait, celà fera donc de la couleur




   .....je comprendra quand le travail sera terminé !!    :rose:


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pas déjà dis ça??


 si mais c'est pour ceux qu'on pas suivi


----------



## steinway (26 Novembre 2004)

la je vais me coucher


----------



## steinway (26 Novembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la je vais me coucher


 cette fois ci j y vais vraiment


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hu ??? :mouais: ça veut dire quoi, il est mieux ou pas mieux ???



Moi j'aime, je serai intéressé aussi de voir le travail fait avec !
J'ai un avatar quelque part, style photo d'identité judiciaire, avec de la couleur,.
Ah, le voilà... mais c'est vrai que c'est assez agressif. Je vous laisse juge.  


Edit:  J'avais pas vu, y'a personne aujourd'hui ? Panne de réveil ? Allo ? En fin, bonne journée ! Je vais me faire un café.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis au boulot et je surfe sur Macgé pour rattraper monj retard d'hier soir du au manque de connexion dans le studio dans lequel j'ai dormi...
Il s'en est passé des choses intéressantes hier... 

et tant que j'y étais j'ai envoyé à ma femme, la suite des photos de l'endroit où je veux l'emmener... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

.....


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Edit:  J'avais pas vu, y'a personne aujourd'hui ? Panne de réveil ? Allo ? En fin, bonne journée ! Je vais me faire un café.


 Mais si il y a du monde 

 Bonne journée à toi aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .....je comprendra quand le travail sera terminé !!    :rose:



 Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

bonjour    

ce matin c'est assez calme 
meme si toutes les 2 minutes mamancherie  m'appelle  :mouais: 

là je lui ai donné la machine a coudre , acheté expres pour elle   ,
si tout va bien elle sera occupé jusq'a midi     


personne veut ammener sa couture?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> personne veut ammener sa couture?



Si Robertav j'ai une panoplie de BoojiGirl Pour occuper ta maman !


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

J'viens de me rendre compte qu'entre l'annonce à 22:40 de Robertav qu'elle allait se coucher, et son dernier message à 23:06, il s'est tout de même écoulé presque qu'1/2 heure...     

   




Fabienr, tu veux te confier ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de me rendre compte qu'entre l'annonce à 22:40 de Robertav qu'elle allait se coucher, et son dernier message à 23:06, il s'est tout de même écoulé presque qu'1/2 heure...




voila la verité vrai      

l'homme devait terminer une gravure, mamancherie son thé
donc j'ai attendu que tout le monde termine ses affaires !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il s'en est passé des choses intéressantes hier...



raconte, raconte , on t'ecoute


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Si Robertav j'ai une panoplie de BoojiGirl Pour occuper ta maman !




ammene, on va occuper mamancherie 
comme cela  moi je serai + ou - tranquille ici !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Jolie ta signature Robertav


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta signature Robertav


 Moi j'aime pas. J'ai pas de sous-vêtement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta signature Robertav




merci       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de sous-vêtement.



Moi, non plus  mais c'est normal pour une panthère


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'ai pas de sous-vêtement.




normal pour un ecossais : kilt sans coulotte !!!!!


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas. J'ai pas de sous-vêtement.



C'est pas grave.  
Plus facile à acquérir que de l'intelligence...


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas. J'ai pas de sous-vêtement.




à poil laineux


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave.
> Plus facile à acquérir que de l'intelligence...



On avait déjà l'insémination artificielle, puis l'intelligence artificielle et maintenant on pourrait avoir la banque des donneurs d'intelligence ? Ça se conserve mieux un peu givré il paraît


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça se conserve mieux un peu givré il paraît


Ouiiiii ? On m'appelle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiii ? On m'appelle ?



C'est pour ça que tu refléchis   Je n'avais pas compris


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Hop, nouvel avatar de noël !  Un tantinet insupportable. :love:


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hop, nouvel avatar de noël !  Un tantinet insupportable. :love:




 


       le nez...


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, non plus  mais c'est normal pour une panthère


 ...:mouais:..je verrai mal une panthère en slip kangourou.....ou en boxer....


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hop, nouvel avatar de noël !  Un tantinet insupportable. :love:





C'est pas ici les illuminations !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...:mouais:..je verrai mal une panthère en slip kangourou.....ou en boxer....



Ha, tu vois   Je ne te le fais pas dire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta signature Robertav



De jolis sous-vêtements c'est mieux quand même bien qu'ils ne servent pas à grand chose (le fait qu'il soit joli)

A propos de la personne avec laquelle je constitue une unité de production et de consommation : Nuitamment intérrogée sur intelligence vs. beauté/charme, elle a répondu l'humour.   

superfactuel : je vais aller déjeuner


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...:mouais:..je verrai mal une panthère en slip kangourou.....ou en boxer....



alors qu'avec un bel ensemble soutien-gorge + brésilien le tout sous un léger déshabillé transparent... :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'avec un bel ensemble soutien-gorge + brésilien le tout sous un léger déshabillé transparent... :love:  :love:


  ...évidement !!!! c'est tellement plus naturel


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...évidement !!!! c'est tellement plus naturel



Comme de se faire refaire les dents ou de mettre un chapeau à large bords pour cacher qu'on a plus de 25 ans  :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme de se faire refaire les dents ou de mettre un chapeau à large bords pour cacher qu'on a plus de 25 ans  :love:


 .....bon le chapeau je dis pas  !...mais les dents ?:hein::mouais:


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2004)

j'vais peut être aller me faire refaire les dents ou bien acheter un chapeau... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....bon le chapeau je dis pas  !...mais les dents ?:hein::mouais:



Si tu le dis  Ta droiture te perdra un jour :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'vais peut être aller me faire refaire les dents ou bien acheter un chapeau... :rose:



ou l'inverse


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'vais peut être aller me faire refaire les dents ou bien acheter un chapeau... :rose:


 ...ne cumule surtout pas les deux ....les dents c'est inutile avec le grand chapeau !


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis  Ta droiture te perdra un jour :love:


 ..ben j'ai toujours eu les dents droites !:mouais:....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ben j'ai toujours eu les dents droites !:mouais:....



 :rose: Désolée  :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Désolée  :love:


 ...merci ! ça fait plaisir !:hein:.....heureusement que tu ne détailles pas plus tes souvenirs....je finirai avec un pied bot, borgne et sénile....(Attention...je ne veux rien entendre sur la dernière qualité)


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...merci ! ça fait plaisir !:hein:.....heureusement que tu ne détailles pas plus tes souvenirs....je finirai avec un pied bot, borgne et sénile....(Attention...je ne veux rien entendre sur la dernière qualité)



C'est-à-dire le chapeau à large bord m'a induit en erreur. Les photos que j'ai vues étaient de qualité moyenne   Ha, mais alors ce n'était pas toi  Oups  C'est vrai que toi en vrai, tu n'as pas besoin artifices...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hop, nouvel avatar de noël !  Un tantinet insupportable. :love:




tu as pas de prob de couleurs?   

avant tu as eté cramé, 
maint tu es coloré mais les couleurs sont palots 
n' ont pas eté lavées avec mirlaine ? ils sont decolorées!!!  


et puis le vert te va pas bien, on voit que tu a passé la  nuit a picoler !!     :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hop, nouvel avatar de noël !  Un tantinet insupportable. :love:


On dirait que tu t'es fait une ampoule   

_L'avantage c'est qu'on a déjà le smiley qui va avec _


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

là, je vais continuer à tracer à la plume mon contour d'avatar YOUPI !!!!!  y a pas un moyen plus rapide ???


----------



## dude (26 Novembre 2004)

Je lis, je lis... je ratrape mon retard sur le forum :love; mais il faut aussi que je me bouge.. Hilversum m'attend!


----------



## dude (26 Novembre 2004)

tout le joli monde by the way


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2004)

J'ai des comptes à rendre. Faut faire vite


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> tout le joli monde by the way


 moi on m'a pris pour une femme  donc fallait pas préciser dans ta signature que t'en était une  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

Là Maintenant...?


----------



## anntraxh (26 Novembre 2004)

Là, je regarde les photos que je viens de faire de ma fille qui déballe son ipod, elle a un sourire 
jusque là ... ========================>


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Là, je regarde les photos que je viens de faire de ma fille qui déballe son ipod, elle a un sourire
> jusque là ... ========================>


 c'est son anniversaire ???


----------



## anntraxh (26 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est son anniversaire ???



non, elle a longuement épargné sur son argent de poche ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

là je me dit que je dois arreter le café de mamancherie  

je suis plus tendue que un fil a linge    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2004)

ta gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.



Comment dit-il déjà ? Ah oui ! "Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais je partage son avis..."


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.


çà a le mérite d'être clair


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.


C'est encore ton chancre au bout du gland qui te fait souffrir ?? :love:


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je me dit que je dois arreter le café de mamancherie
> 
> je suis plus tendue que un fil a linge    :mouais:


The Big c'est pour toi... demande le café de mamacherie, ça pourrait toujours servir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> The Big c'est pour toi... demande le café de mamacherie, ça pourrait toujours servir




il doit tuer quelq'un?


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non, elle a longuement épargné sur son argent de poche ...


 ah  elle a du en mettre du temps vu le prix que ça coute


----------



## rezba (26 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.


 
 couché !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

là je regarde la telé italienne
ça me change de canal j


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Novembre 2004)

Ben je vais encore manger à la cafette tout seul. G toujours moins d'amis au diner.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

moi j'essaie de bouler global , toujour pas moyen  de pouvoir le faire  

meme chose pour piro, le gagnant de google   , mission impossible !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je me repose._
> *P.!*
> 
> _ c'est cool, les gonzesses m'ont offert plein de cafés et de la brioche avec du nutella© !_




et toi combien des bouquets de fleur t'as ammené?


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

Oui mais ça faut pas le dire, tu fais croire que ça te prend une semaine et demie et t'en profites


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi combien des bouquets de fleur t'as ammené?



Quoi? Des fleurs? C'est pour moi?


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'était avant, quand [...] la caféine était gratos... !





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais c'est cool, les gonzesses m'ont offert plein de cafés_


Hum hum hum


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça c'était avant*, quand je foutais rien et que la caféine était gratos... !
> 
> 
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



Ça va se tasser tout ça, dans deux semaines tu glanderas de nouveau.


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

Youhouuuuuu!   

Là, maintenant, je viens de gagner au Monopoly contre LeSqual et Dudu (pas membre de macg). Et je les ai battus à plate couture!      :style:


----------



## Malkovitch (27 Novembre 2004)

Je maudis 1000x Grug


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je maudis 1000x Grug


 Moi aussi, souvent, mais ça n'y change rien.


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

Bon, bonne nuit à tous et à demain!

Gros bisous :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Youhouuuuuu!
> 
> Là, maintenant, je viens de gagner au Monopoly contre LeSqual et Dudu (pas membre de macg). Et je les ai battus à plate couture!      :style:



Ouais, je dis juste comme ça, en passant... laissez toujours gagner Pitchoune, à n'importe quel jeu: concours de bière, saut à l'élastique, tour du monde à la voile, coupe du monde de foot...   Non, c'est juste si vous tenez à votre peau...  

Sur ce, passez une bonne nuit.


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je dis juste comme ça, en passant... laissez toujours gagner Pitchoune, à n'importe quel jeu: concours de bière, saut à l'élastique, tour du monde à la voile, coupe du monde de foot...   Non, c'est juste si vous tenez à votre peau...
> 
> Sur ce, passez une bonne nuit.



T'as oublié de mentionner Escape!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié de mentionner Escape!



Faut donner le lien... .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant je fais le tour des listes de noel


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

C'est ça...


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça...


 ta gueule.

  :love: :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

Là, maintenant, j'écoute un de mes nouveaux cd que je viens d'acheter (Bon Jovi, coffret 4 cd + un dvd). Par la même occasion, j'ai acheté le dvd d'Harry Potter ( :love: ) et le prisonnier d'Azkaban!


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, j'écoute un de mes nouveaux cd que je viens d'acheter (Bon Jovi, coffret 4 cd + un dvd). Par la même occasion, j'ai acheté le dvd d'Harry Potter ( :love: ) et le prisonnier d'Azkaban!


 je sens que sonny va te répondre bientôt ne t'inquiètes pas


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.
> 
> :love: :love:



Tu m'as confondu avec RObertav ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> je sens que sonny va te répondre bientôt ne t'inquiètes pas



Ah Bon Jovi... toute mon enfance...


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2004)

nan j'avais envie de te citer


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah Bon Jovi... toute mon enfance...


 Harry Potter par contre ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant je vais pas tarder à aller mangeailler


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je vais pas tarder à aller mangeailler




SUPER !!


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah Bon Jovi... toute mon enfance...



 J'mattendais quand même à une remarque du genre!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Et alors ??

Que veux tu que ça me foute que tu t'attendes ou que tu t'attendes pas ???


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'vous laisse, le fer à repasser est chaud! A plus


----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ??
> 
> Que veux tu que ça me foute que tu t'attendes ou que tu t'attendes pas ???


  sonny alors ça usine ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

bon appetit et bon aprem !!!!


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Je passe sur Macge et essaye de lire tout les sujets. Je pense que je vais devoir me resigner.  Robertav (entreteneuse de ce thread quand meme ) et cie. 

Je suis en train de faire des plans pour ma nouvelle chambre et je viens de chercher ma OV-kaart. 
Ikea ils font des tables de 2 metres de long? :rose:
Bisous et bon apres-midi, je reviendrais par intermittence :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

dude 
Ikea ils font des tables de 2 metres de long? :rose:
[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> surement mais avec rallonge, je pense pas en piece unique
> 
> tu la cherche en quel materiel?
> 
> ps: j'ai trouvé celle ci en 2 m http://www.ikea.fr/webapp/wcs/store...ductId=15608&langId=-2&parentCats=10117*10310 et celle ci http://www.ikea.fr/webapp/wcs/store...ductId=10494&langId=-2&parentCats=10117*10310


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Sombre faux bois. Le materiel qu'il utilise pour les tables de bureau, attends je cherche un sample sur le site.
Mais en fait je vais y aller c'est plus simple, mon cousin doit y aller pour une raison inconnue et donc je me glisse dans sa voiture


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: j'ai trouvé celle ci en 2 m http://www.ikea.fr/webapp/wcs/store...ductId=15608&langId=-2&parentCats=10117*10310 et celle ci http://www.ikea.fr/webapp/wcs/store...ductId=10494&langId=-2&parentCats=10117*10310



Merci.. :rose: La premiere est belle


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


  Tibo


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Merci.. :rose: La premiere est belle


j'ai eu la même mais avec un plateau en verre : les pieds sont pas stable, enfin si tu aimes tanguer


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


  Coucou panthere noire


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu la même mais avec un plateau en verre : les pieds sont pas stable, enfin si tu aimes tanguer


 Ahah, je pense que je vais passer mon chemin je me vois deja en train d'empiler dossiers et compagnie et... Vlam! tout par terre


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Merci.. :rose: La premiere est belle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

tibo :love:


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 La table...


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> La table...


Merci, ça j'avais vu ! 

Elle fait un peu table de camping no ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait un peu table de camping no ?


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ça j'avais vu !
> 
> Elle fait un peu table de camping no ?


 c'est vrai.. Et a ce qui parait elle est pas stable 
M'enfin  je vais aller faire du custom made je le sens. 

Joli site Nato  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai.. Et a ce qui parait elle est pas stable
> M'enfin  je vais aller faire du custom made je le sens.
> 
> Joli site Nato  :love:


pour le plateau va chez le menuisier et achète les pieds chez ikea


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai.. Et a ce qui parait elle est pas stable



M'étonne qu'à moitié, si c'est pour du camping, elle doit être étudiée pour n'être stable que sur un champ miné par des taupes... :mouais: Dans un salon forcément c'est bien trop plan. :hein:   




			
				dude a dit:
			
		

> Joli site Nato  :love:


Tu parles des galeries ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour le plateau va chez le menuisier et achète les pieds chez ikea


Avec trois ou quatre taupes sous le tapis ce sera parfait !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Vi les galeries, et la charte graphique (minimal) me plait aussi beaucoup


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec trois ou quatre taupes sous le tapis ce sera parfait !!  :love:  :love:


Tu verrais l'état de la moquette de l'appartement où je vais emménager ça te ferait moins rire (enfin si c'était toi qui devais y emménager). Il me semble que les taupes sont en effet une très bonne explication. Enfin elle sera refaite d'ici une semaine ou deux, mais je vous ferai des photos avant


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Vi les galeries, et la charte graphique (minimal) me plait aussi beaucoup



'ci !!  :rateau:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Vi les galeries, et la charte graphique (minimal) me plait aussi beaucoup



'ci !!  :rateau:  :rose: :style:


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2004)

c'est pour le jeu des différences ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour le jeu des différences ?



  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour le jeu des différences ?



Non, c'est pair, impair et manque   Faîtes vos jeu, vbulletin ne va plus


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 Bon alors j'hésite.
 Le bégaiement ou Parkinson..


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors j'hésite.
> Le bégaiement ou Parkinson..



gnagnagna


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors j'hésite.
> Le bégaiement ou Parkinson..



À moins qu'il ne poste en direct live de la machine à laver    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À moins qu'il post en direct live de la machine à laver    :mouais:




en position essorage alor, sinon  avec les machines modernes ça ne  bouge plus !!!


----------



## teo (27 Novembre 2004)

salut tout le monde 

là je remplis mon abo Intégrale RATP.
Et je vais faire mon devoir quotidien envers la Communauté 

Rien ne va plus !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde




   toi !!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

Petit café


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi !!! :love:



gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna !!!!!


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna !!!!!


 t'as beau augmenter le nombre de "gna", rien n'y fait.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Oh que si ça doit y faire, t'inquiète pas.


----------



## LeSqual (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna !!!!!



I  :love: Gnagnaterie

 

 bonjour à tous ceux qui me connaisent et meme à ceux qui me connaissent pas....

et je veux encore saluer ma maman et mo papa qui sont dans le public et ma grande soeur qui a eut son bac

et j'embrasse aussi ma copine.... 

  :rose: 

Bon... ok...

je reviens plus tard  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Que cessent ces gnagnateries !!

C'était un message du CAGUES.


----------



## LeSqual (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Que cessent ces gnagnateries !!
> 
> C'était un message du CAGUES.



I LOVE C:love:GUES ! 

  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (27 Novembre 2004)

Là... je suis en train de siffloter comme un zozio sur une douce mélodie qui tabasse!     et J'aime ça!!!!  :love:    (parce que je le vaut bien!)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

la je viens de me reveiller de ma sieste !!   

 a ce soir peut etre :love:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant tout de suite, je vais aller préparer l'apéro


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de revenir du Ikea mon cousin cherchait une cuisine moi une table, je suis revenue avec un paquet de Daim et lui des harengs 

Je me prepare a bouler certaines personnes...


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> , je suis revenue avec un paquet de Daim




Miiiiiammm :love: :love: C'est trop bon les Daim !!! :love: :love:


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Miiiiiammm :love: :love: C'est trop bon les Daim !!! :love: :love:


 A defaut de pouvoir t'en offrir un, une petite photo


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Nexka est une gourmande._
> Je l'ai tout de suite remarqué.
> 
> :love:



Le chocolat, juste le chocolat  :love:  :love:  :love:  Mais dés qu'il y a du chocolat... hmmmm  :love:  :love: 


Dude je vois pas ton image...   D'un autre coté c'est surement mieux, parce que sinon ça me ferais envie et j'ai pas de Daim chez moi    


edit: Bah si finalement je la voie, et en effet je suis deg... Parce que J'ADOOORE le toblerone aussi  :love: 
(mais la je crois que j'en ai un peu, je vais fouiller mon placart du coup  :hein: )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de revenir du Ikea mon cousin cherchait une cuisine moi une table, je suis revenue avec un paquet de Daim et lui des harengs
> 
> Je me prepare a bouler certaines personnes...



si je peux me permettre...

les harengs: sur du "rugbrød" (pain noir) beurré, en buvant uneTuborg et de l'Aquavit (une gorgée de chaque en alternance)  miam 

excellent par temps frais...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Nexka est une gourmande._
> Je l'ai tout de suite remarqué.
> 
> :love:



Arrête tu m'excites !!!!


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis en train de faire rissoler des pommes à la poëlle pour manger avec du bon boudin remonté du pays Basque, relevé au piment d'Espelette. Même qu'il est vraiment bon  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en train de faire rissoler des pommes à la poëlle pour manger avec du bon boudin remonté du pays Basque, relevé au piment d'Espelette. Même qu'il est vraiment bon  :love:  :love:


 :affraid: 

y a un conflit de libraries là  :mouais: 

et le boudin du jura ????


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> A defaut de pouvoir t'en offrir un, une petite photo


C'est pas gentil de torturer les gens comme ça.  :hein:


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> y a un conflit de libraries là  :mouais:
> 
> et le boudin du jura ????



Bah je t'avouerais j'ai jamais gouté...   

Mais bon à mon avis ya pas de piments d'espelette dedans   

Puis nous on le fait avec un cochon spécial, le cochon Basque, il est rose et noir, et plus petit que les autres, l'est tout mimi  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

Maman !  :love:


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Maman !  :love:



:love: FISTON! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

'tain comme elle me ramasse    :love:


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en train de faire rissoler des pommes à la poëlle pour manger avec du bon boudin remonté du pays Basque, relevé au piment d'Espelette. Même qu'il est vraiment bon  :love:  :love:



 Ca me manque ca, un bon boudin avec une bonne puree de pommes (une compote faite maison quoi ).. Ils connaissent pas ca ici, et quand ils entendent l'explication ils te regardent d'un oeil mi-effraye, mi-degoute... mais c'est tellement bon!!! 

ps. Les harengs sont sucree, la moutarde ikeaenne est sucre... ils aiment beaucoup le sucre j'ai l'impression 

_Dude en cure de desintoxication maintenant :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Les harengs sont sucree, la moutarde ikeaenne est sucre... ils aiment beaucoup le sucre j'ai l'impression
> 
> _Dude en cure de desintoxication maintenant :love:_



effectivement, c'est souvent le cas. mais il y a tellement d'accomodements... qui s'accordent tous bien avec la bière et l'aquavit... (avec modération, évidemment   )

désintoxication superflue !


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2004)

Là je m'apprête à aller faire la fête :love: :love: :love:


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à aller faire la fête :love: :love: :love:


  Bonne soiree A.


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à aller faire la fête :love: :love: :love:



bonne fête    attention, ça sera pareil le week-end prochain


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne fête    attention, ça sera pareil le week-end prochain


 AES liege c'est ca?
J'aurais bien voulu venir... :rose: mais trop de boulot 

J'espere voir des photos :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Je regarde columbo 
Super


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soiree A.


 Tu sais que je travaille à Maastricht? Si tu y es à l'unif en plus, je suis à même pas un kilomètre de toi!!!


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde columbo
> Super


 Ma femme me dit toujours... 

Pas en train de "customizer" ton mac?


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que je travaille à Maastricht? Si tu y es à l'unif en plus, je suis à même pas un kilomètre de toi!!!


 Oui tu m'as dit . Tu parles de la partie pres du MECC ou celle en ville (Tongersweg)?

On pourrait prendre une boisson raffraichissante une fois (de preference avec de la cerise dedans ).. cela dit il va falloir que je cherche un endroit sympa , je connais un blues club avec des vieux dedans ... Mais ca va s'arranger avec ma nouvelle chambre qui sera plus dans la ville :love:


_trop de boulot[\i]_


----------



## Lio70 (27 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde columbo Super


ça repasse? attends, j'allume la TV. Ah oui, sur RTL, l'épisode avec Nimoy dans le rôle d'un chirurgien. Un des meilleurs... Je vais donc le revoir


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu m'as dit . Tu parles de la partie pres du MECC ou celle en ville (Tongersweg)?
> 
> On pourrait prendre une boisson raffraichissante une fois (de preference avec de la cerise dedans ).. cela dit il va falloir que je cherche un endroit sympa , je connais un blues club avec des vieux dedans ... Mais ca va s'arranger avec ma nouvelle chambre qui sera plus dans la ville :love:
> 
> ...


_
C'est le batiment juste à coté de la Mecc en fait, celui de Twenty4help... Il m'arrive d'aller boire un pot au pub Islandais de temps en temps sinon _


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est le batiment juste à coté de la Mecc en fait, celui de Twenty4help... Il m'arrive d'aller boire un pot au pub Islandais de temps en temps sinon



Je vais habiter pas trop loin (de toute facon c'est plat ce de cote du Maas) de la Mecc, et sinon ce pub islandais il est ou??  :rose: Je suis tentee :rose:


Bouh  ma batterie a atteint sa zone rouge.... Je vais devoir me couper du monde virtuel , et trouver une prise dans la maison pour le recharger.  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2004)

Du coté de la gare (par rapport à la Meuse) un peu avant la passerelle du vieux pont en pierre, quelques maisons avant le pont  très sympatique, surtout leurs petits JB-cocas :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

va bosser poivrot !


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2004)

Loooooooool SonnyBoy


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Arrête tu m'excites, toi aussi !!


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Du coté de la gare (par rapport à la Meuse) un peu avant la passerelle du vieux pont en pierre, quelques maisons avant le pont  très sympatique, surtout leurs petits JB-cocas :love:


 Dankjewel , je vais aller y faire un tour un de ces soirs.


Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
Allez hop, tu rejoins Robertav, TIgrou et tous les felins sur ma bouling list :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Dankjewel , je vais aller y faire un tour un de ces soirs.
> 
> 
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> Allez hop, tu rejoins Robertav, TIgrou et tous les felins sur ma bouling list :love:



C'est vrai que Robertav elle mérite....


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Et sinon Sonnyboy (accent anglais) ca usine?....:love:

Bon manger-time pour mon ibook et moi aussi, agreable coincidence.
Amusez vous bien, bonne fete A.


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> va bosser poivrot !



frustré de pas venir a liège ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> frustré de pas venir a liège ?



Tu peux pas savoir à quel point !!

Minou... :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas savoir à quel point !!
> 
> Minou... :love:



dommage il y avais encore de la place dans la meuse


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dommage il y avais encore de la place dans la meuse



D'abord je sais nager, et ensuite il aurait phallus que tu puissasses m'y jeter dans la meuse...

Minou... :love:


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'abord je sais nager, et ensuite il aurait phallus que tu puissasses m'y jeter dans la meuse...
> 
> Minou... :love:


tout ça parce que tu n'aimes pas pénétrer dans l'eau froide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

la je viens de rentrer d'un resto tunisien 

le rosé est bien passé !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de rentrer d'un resto tunisien
> 
> le rosé est bien passé !! :rose:



c'est plus tard...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus tard...




mon petit lemmy ...
vu mon etat actuel pas trop net
tu pourais etre moins compliqué que ma chere tibo ?

pârce que la vraiment.......    :rose:


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2004)

là, je fais le bilan de ma journée qui a consisté en :
me lever trop tot pour aller à des rendez vous ratés dans un decor qui me sappe le moral, puis à aller gagner haut la main un concours de têtê dans le cul, suivit d'une glande molassone et cafeiné pour quand même finir par aller voir un film drole qui m'aurait remonté le moral si j'avais pas oublié de manger.
bref, vivement dimanche :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon petit lemmy ...
> vu mon etat actuel pas trop net
> tu pourais etre moins compliqué que ma chere tibo ?
> 
> pârce que la vraiment.......    :rose:



le "petit lemmy" attire respectueusement ton attention sur le fait que le rosé produit parfois des effets à retardement 

et ce ne sont pas les plus agréables


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le "petit lemmy" attire respectueusement ton attention sur le fait que le rosé produit parfois des effets à retardement
> 
> et ce ne sont pas les plus agréables






bon bon , grand lemmy 

tu preferes comme cela?    

sinon, il donne quoi comme effet le rosé?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon , grand lemmy
> 
> tu preferes comme cela?
> 
> sinon, il donne quoi comme effet le rosé?




pour le mal de tête, ça viendra bien assez tôt


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour le mal de tête, ça viendra bien assez tôt



je te dira cela demain !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

On peut aussi avoir une explication à propos du deuxième effet kiss cool du Beaujolais, parce que c'est la saison


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi avoir une explication à propos du deuxième effet kiss cool du Beaujolais, parce que c'est la saison



le rosé tunisien est un vin; le beaujolais nouveau...    

les effets pervers sont plus explicables...  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon petit lemmy ...
> vu mon etat actuel pas trop net
> tu pourais etre moins compliqué que ma chere tibo ?
> 
> pârce que la vraiment.......    :rose:



Ceci explique peut être celà.

Il te faut de l'alcool pour te lacher.

Encore un truc navrant, pauvre France.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci explique peut être celà.
> 
> Il te faut de l'alcool pour te lacher.
> 
> Encore un truc navrant, pauvre France.



à la limite, mieux vaut avoir le vin gai qu'être naturellement agressif


----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2004)

vais me coucher !!! bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2004)

Je suis en train de terminer un travail qui me rend hystérique


----------



## dude (28 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de terminer un travail qui me rend hystérique


 Tu fais quoi??

Moi je regarde les poils que le vieux chat de ma tante a mis sur mon joli t-shirt noir. :hein:
J'ai regardee un show sur des voitures :rose:, la e-type reste ma voiture favorite :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais quoi??
> 
> Moi je regarde les poils que le vieux chat de ma tante a mis sur mon joli t-shirt noir. :hein:
> J'ai regardee un show sur des voitures :rose:, la e-type reste ma voiture favorite :love:



Ca peut paraitre bizarre comme ça mais voila, c'est la vie
Je fais dans le yaourt en ce moment





Désolé


----------



## dude (28 Novembre 2004)

Tu dois faire dans le packaging i guess... bon, une derniere petite lecture et puis dodo-time.

 Bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## teo (28 Novembre 2004)

Je fais de la hotline entre Paris et Genève: j'aide un pote à passer de Macos 9 à Panther, un autre monde pour lui. Nouveau Mac, nouveau système. Ca me rappelle des souvenirs... Je suis jaloux, jeudi il me dit "j'ai besoin d'un écran" et me demande conseil sur les écrans 23" Apple et vendredi 17h il me dit dans un de ces emails: "c'est plus grand que la télé et c'est très beau." Il l'a acheté direct !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

je fais le tour des popotes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

le vadrouilleur de 5 heures a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas encore au plum à c't'heure vieux machin



va être dans un état le golf ce matin...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Novembre 2004)

Nous faisons nos courses en ligne chez carrefour (livraison mardi) : site toujours pas complètement compatible safari problème de pointeur pour remplir le panier, utilise Netscape (Firefox marche pas non plus).
Pas de jaloux : une fois carrefour, une fois Houra, une fois Telemarket une fois auchan


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Novembre 2004)

Là je me réveille toujours... :mouais:

Ca va aller


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réveille toujours... :mouais:
> 
> Ca va aller


 bon réveillage :love:


----------



## LeSqual (28 Novembre 2004)

là  je vais me préparer à cuisiner le début d'un bon petit repas pour ma pitchoune!  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Novembre 2004)

Mmmmmm, je mange des crèpes au nutella


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

première poussée...


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

épongeage du front !


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

deuxième poussée...


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

mise en place du récipient...


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

phase de lancement...   :rose:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

récupération...


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

on se croirait à Kourou


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

je retourne au Bar...

















_ça va, j'ai pas oublié de me laver les mains..._


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> on se croirait à Kourou



Oui, mais t'es dans mes chiottes, là !


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

tes chiottes font appel aux mêmes technologies que la fusée Arianne 
 ça doit êt' cool


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

Je me tire du boulot... Par la même occasion de MacGé.


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me tire du boulot... Par la même occasion de MacGé.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me tire du boulot... Par la même occasion de MacGé.



On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.


----------



## elektroseb (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.



On ne dit pas "la queue", on dit le Zob!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

Ah electrozob, ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## elektroseb (28 Novembre 2004)

oui, j'ai un peu deserté ces derniers temps...

Tu vas pas me dire que je t'ai manqué quand même?  :rateau:   

et sinon, ça abrase?


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Novembre 2004)

Pffff... J'ai faim...

J'attends avec impatience le repas que LeSqual me prépare  Mais je sais pas ce que c'est, c'est une suprise!


----------



## Grug (28 Novembre 2004)

des pates !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai un peu deserté ces derniers temps...
> 
> Tu vas pas me dire que je t'ai manqué quand même?  :rateau:
> 
> et sinon, ça abrase?



Ben écoute, tu ne fais pas partie de ceux qui déchainent en moi des désirs "staliniens"...

Tu n'es pas triste j'espère ?


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

Je bosse et j'attend la relève de ma vacation.


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> des pates !



 

Même pas! Il a cuisiné tout bien tout seul comme un grand!

Mmmmmh! C'était bon! J'ai eu des raviolis chinois :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

Maintenant, le dessert, c'est toi...

TU CONNAIS L'TARIF !!!


----------



## Malkovitch (28 Novembre 2004)

quelqu'un a vu la pub pour le dernier parfum Dior ? "Poison quekchose".

Je me demandais si Tibomon jouait la panthère de gauche ou de droite. 

_Alors comme ça t'es pas une panthère de cirque ?  :rateau: _


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu des raviolis chinois :love:


lesqual ? t'en a fait quoi du labrador que je t'ai vendu hier ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, le dessert, c'est toi...
> 
> TU CONNAIS L'TARIF !!!



Sa va abraser...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a vu la pub pour le dernier parfum Dior ? "Poison quekchose".
> 
> Je me demandais si Tibomon jouait la panthère de gauche ou de droite.
> 
> _Alors comme ça t'es pas une panthère de cirque ?  :rateau: _



Oui, c'est  ici et il faut aller sur image


----------



## Malkovitch (28 Novembre 2004)

Et alors la gauche ou la droite ? 
Moi j'ai bien mon idée mais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Et alors la gauche ou la droite ?
> Moi j'ai bien mon idée mais...



Je vais te laisser dans les brumes d'un rêve éveillé


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me tire du boulot... Par la même occasion de MacGé.


Du boulot le dimanche ?
Ils sont vaches ces Suisses !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2004)

meuhh


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> meuhh



22 v'a l'troupeau  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 22 v'a l'troupeau  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



pas grave, c'est des suisses, c'est bien ordonné


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

bouh


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, c'est des suisses, c'est bien ordonné



deux par deux en se donnant le sabot


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bouh



bouh(tm) is (tm) of macinside ®© inc


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> deux par deux en se donnant le sabot




c'est des vaches, faut pas abuser quand même


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bouh



Dis, Franswa, on t'a jamais dit que tu ressemblais à Roger Federer sur la photo de ton avatar?!


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Franswa, on t'a jamais dit que tu ressemblais à Roger Federer sur la photo de ton avatar?!


 Nan, tu es bien la première à me le dire  :love: (le tennis, c'est pas mon truc)


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bouh(tm) is (tm) of macinside ®© inc


 ah désolé  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir    

j'etais partie pour passer une belle journée
je l'ai terminé en hopital suite a une grande chute de fiston   

grosse frayeur , gros bobo  mais rien de cassé  

bonne soirée a tous  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> j'etais partie pour passer une belle journée
> je l'ai terminé en hopital suite a une grande chute de fiston
> ...


 bonne soirée à toi aussi  malgré ce petit incident...


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

Mort d'un personnage, renaissance de la personne... 
Au revoir Dudess...


 Robertav by the way


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Mort d'un personnage, renaissance de la personne...
> Au revoir Dudess...
> 
> 
> Robertav by the way


 Dude is dead ???


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Dude is dead ???


 Dude is dead.


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Dude is dead.


 You are reincarnation of Dude ?


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

I am the real one, not an alter ego on the wrong side...


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> I am the real one, not an alter ego on the wrong side...


 okay, but why your name, it's not Immelwoman ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> okay, but why your name, it's not Immelwoman ???



l'immelman est une figure d'acrobatie aérienne... un tonneau "déroulé" comme une spirale   

exact


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> okay, but why your name, it's not Immelwoman ???


  No, it is Immelman because.. Immelman is Immelman, and Claus is Claus, the avatar is a man/boy even if he doesn't seem like it....


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'immelman est une figure d'acrobatie aérienne... un tonneau "déroulé" comme une spirale
> 
> exact


 Entre autres, mais c'est aussi le surnom d'un personnage dans un anime. enfin appeler moi Lord Dio (pour rester en accord avec mon avatar)...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres, mais c'est aussi le surnom d'un personnage dans un anime. enfin appeler moi Lord Dio (pour rester en accord avec mon avatar)...


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres, mais c'est aussi le surnom d'un personnage dans un anime. enfin appeler moi Lord Dio (pour rester en accord avec mon avatar)...


 d'accord Lord Dio


----------



## Malkovitch (28 Novembre 2004)

Je me demande ce que je risque à faire faire à mon chat un immelman.


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

ça pourrait être drole


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Mort d'un personnage


Tu sais c'est pas un jeu de rôles ici hein, c'est un forum  

_(Un forum francophone    )_


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2004)

Spyro :love: :love:


----------



## Immelman (28 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'est pas un jeu de rôles ici hein, c'est un forum
> 
> _(Un forum francophone    )_


 Oui mais la masquerade a assez dure, je pense.

Merci Spyro pour MegaTokyo! J'aime beaucoup ("page" 529 apres 2 jours)


----------



## Spyro (29 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Spyro :love: :love:


euh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nexka


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

ouais d'abord bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: bon je vais me servir un petit café :sleep:

les bonnes habitudes se perdent, lorsque je baillais comme une carpe avant, on me boulais pour me réveiller... finit ce temps là :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2004)

ccaaafffffffffffffffffffffffééééééééééééé


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

là je suis du même avis que mon clavier et mon pull, je n'aime pas les croissant


----------



## dool (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je suis du même avis que mon clavier et mon pull, je n'aime pas les croissant



Tu peux demander a ton clavier quel goût ca a un croissant...parceque moi là j'ai carrément oublié !


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je suis du même avis que mon clavier et mon pull, je n'aime pas les croissant


Ce qui laisse à penser que ton clavier et ton pull ont a un avis a eux. Ce qui ne semble pas être ton cas   :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais d'abord bonne nuit  :sleep:



je vois que ton avatar est tout neuf...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2004)

je me demande si il va y avoir des erreurs sur mes paquets de yaourt


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Là je reviens de week-end et je lis tous les posts (mais je crois que je vais abandonner). Salut à tous


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour la compagnie.
Je vais me faire un café pour qui ça tente...


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

un chocolat chaud je prefére


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

J'en suis aussi au café


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

bassman, j'ai de l'Ovomaltine, ça te va ? Chaude ou froide ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

j'ai dit chocolat, c'est a prendre ou a laisser sinon j'execute un otage toutes les 10 minutes


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)




----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

Ca ira ça  ?









Allez relâche l'otage, y'a pas 10mn...


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

bon ca ira je relache un otage

 Tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci  

Question : Qui a vu Robertav ? :mouais: Elle a disparu ?  Pourtant elle aurait pu postuler pour être modératrice


----------



## dool (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Question : Qui a vu Robertav ? :mouais: Elle a disparu ?  Pourtant elle aurait pu postuler pour être modératrice



Elle a eue peur du grand méchant Sonny...???...!!!!....ce n'est qu'une pensée dont je vous fait part


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Elle a eue peur du grand méchant Sonny...???...!!!!....ce n'est qu'une pensée dont je vous fait part


 Merde Dool pense :affraid: Tous aux abris


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

Je me suis reveille pour decouvrir que mon salopard (excusez moi mais je pese mes mots) de proprio est venu piquer le routeur dans la matinee, que COLOR=GREY se resume par une couleur vert petante a l'universite... Bouhouhou  mauvaise journee qui s'annonce, j'arrive pas a croire que ce gars (mon proprio) soit venu nous piquer le routeur alors quón est que le 29 et que certains ont leur contrat jusqu'au 15 decembre, Je vais lui piquer le frigo moi nah


----------



## dool (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde Dool pense :affraid: Tous aux abris



Bah en fait on m'a fait un cadeau de noel en avance => un cerveau....mais c'est encore un petit peu trop cher pour toi mon pti krill poilu   
Mais ne desespere pas, un jour tu vivras cette experience unique  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Question : Qui a vu Robertav ? :mouais: Elle a disparu ?  Pourtant elle aurait pu postuler pour être modératrice



Moi je pense que elle s'occupe des Bobos de fiston....


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

tout le monde by the way.  LeSqual alors ces "elections" se presentent bien?


----------



## LeSqual (29 Novembre 2004)

Là je suis en calçon, va-nu-pied et pas rasé....

Et le pire..... C'est que je sais pas pourquoi?!?  :mouais:


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

Temps d'aller travailler je pense, c'est pas que je regorge d'envie mais bon... dodo


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Elle a eue peur du grand méchant Sonny...???...!!!!....ce n'est qu'une pensée dont je vous fait part


c'est sur que quand on se prend ce genre de remarque de la part de Sonny, on se dit que finalement on est aussi bien dans le canapé à regarder Derrick.


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Sonnyboy aussi chiant que Derrick ??


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait on m'a fait un cadeau de noel en avance => un cerveau....mais c'est encore un petit peu trop cher pour toi mon pti krill poilu
> Mais ne desespere pas, un jour tu vivras cette experience unique :love:


J'ai deja hâte d'y être   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que quand on se prend ce genre de remarque de la part de Sonny, on se dit que finalement on est aussi bien dans le canapé à regarder Derrick.



C'est vrai que le canapé je suis d'accord mais Derrick quand même !  


PS: just an illusion...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deja hâte d'y être   :love:


Sois pas trop pressé


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Là, maintenant, je cherche des cibles :casse:


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deja hâte d'y être   :love:


 Tu ne crains pas un traumatisme?


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je cherche des cibles :casse:


 Attrapes moi si tu peux


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je cherche des cibles :casse:



 Donne une chance à l'adversaire au moins   :casse: Enlève ton cafsque quel que soit son modèle  :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crains pas un traumatisme?


 on est jamais trop matisé


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Attrapes moi si tu peux



 :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Attrapes moi si tu peux


Aié, tu cours pas assez vite pour échapper au trooper


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


_... Oui? _



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on est jamais trop matisé


  vous avez trop distribue bla bla bla, dommage t'aurais plus de dents


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Hum, tu boules "gris" alors çà fait pas trop mal


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> _... Oui? _
> 
> 
> vous avez trop distribue bla bla bla, dommage t'aurais plus de dents


Il est mignon le petit la   

Qui lui explique qui il a essayé de bouler ??


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Aié, tu cours pas assez vite pour échapper au trooper


:casse: merci, ze ferais mieux la prossaine fois , tu n'echaperas pas non plus quand je pourrais bouler de nouveau


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Nooooon, il a osé coud'bouler Mr Troll_souperstar_numberouane_des_coudboules ? 
Le pov', tu lui as remis les idées en place  :casse: :casse: ?


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

Je suis confus :casse:, ca doit etre a cause des coups de boule, et puis je boule vert non? (j'espere que j'ai boule vert tout le monde que j'ai boule today :rose: )


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Non, tu bouleras "gris" tant que ton compteur de posts sera inférieur à 50.


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu bouleras "gris" tant que ton compteur de posts sera inférieur à 50.


 ah que j'aimerai avoir une telle incitation au flood


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu bouleras "gris" tant que ton compteur de posts sera inférieur à 50.


Aahh, je vais devoir remedier a ca vite fait , donc je vais pouvoir bouler vert a la fin de la semaine, _oh zut j'avais oublie qu'on avait plus l'internet a la maison  _

Ma bouling-list s'allonge rapidement


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah que j'aimerai avoir une telle incitation au flood


tient on a crié pot de chambre ???


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tient on a crié pot de chambre ???


mmmmouuuarfff  

rien compris mais c'est drôle, non ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Aié, les cibles potentielles ont toutes été atteintes :casse: 
---
Voui Semac, çà doit être drôle qq part mais il faut un traducteur troll/humain, pour en tirer la quintessence


----------



## Malkovitch (29 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah que j'aimerai avoir une telle incitation au flood



Facile : tu ne boules qu'à (4)


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Et sinon quand vous avez le fou-rire vous faites comment pour le faire passer ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

Pipi par terre et çà va mieux après


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

Bluuuurp :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Question : Qui a vu Robertav ? :mouais: Elle a disparu ?  Pourtant elle aurait pu postuler pour être modératrice




     et puis quoi encore?

tu veux me voir lyncée?    

nana nan , je pense pas etre la plus apte,
ni la plus courageuse !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

la je poste vite vite, je dois repartir mais je reviens en fin d'aprem

bizzzza tous ce qui en veut 1  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:...j'ai dit 1 et pas plus sinon il en aura pas pour tous 

bon aprem


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je poste vite vite, je dois repartir mais je reviens en fin d'aprem
> 
> bizzzza tous ce qui en veut 1  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:...j'ai dit 1 et pas plus sinon il en aura pas pour tous
> 
> bon aprem



Je le prends et je le garde pour plus tard.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Un coud'boule ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un coud'boule ? :rose:



Impossible pour 24 heures mais la machine parfois a des râtés 

PS :


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un coud'boule ? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Rooooh ils sont encore sur les coud'boules.... c'est has been maintenant les coups de boule


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh ils sont encore sur les coud'boules.... c'est has been maintenant les coups de boule



Nous ne sommes jamais à l'abri d'une retournement de situation, surtout ici  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Ben si tu veux que je te donne le gagnant dès maintenant, je peux


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

La je glande parce que j'attends mes logins pour les programmes :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je glande parce que j'attends mes logins pour les programmes :mouais:



Alors envoie un poème Chose Moderne...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

Excellent :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

là j'envoie à mes potes les photos de la soirée bowling


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Excellent :love: :love: :love:



J'adore ton Poème :rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je glande parce que j'attends mes logins pour les programmes :mouais:




va pas casser les bases people soft  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2004)

là ? je suis malade complêtement malade&#8230; bon un grog et zou re au lit


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là ? je suis malade complêtement malade? bon un grog et zou re au lit



 heureusement que tu as de quoi te faire des piqûres à domivile


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

là ? je crois que je vais répondre oui à une proposition malhonnête.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rincé essoré étendu.
> :sleep:
> 
> *Mais de belle humeur !*
> :love:  :love:



La Grande Lessive quoi      ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment? je fais mijoter des crozets (sarrazin) aux cèpes 

la crème fraîche est prête


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh ils sont encore sur les coud'boules.... c'est has been maintenant les coups de boule



Moi je dirais que là c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité, mon très cher bassman !
Allez hop ! pas cap de remettre les compteurs à zéro. Et j'ai dit les compteurs de tout le monde.
Non je rigole.

Je n'ai aucun pouvoir sur ce genre de choses, particulièrement ici.


Sinon, je mange des cookies en bossant sur une maquette... c'est pas bon pour le clavier mais bon... il a l'habitude...

PS: très bons les crozets, Lemmy, un pote de Chambéry m'a fait découvrir...

[Edit: 600 pages ça va couper ?]


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que tu as de quoi te faire des piqûres à domivile


vi :love: masi n&#8217;empêche c&#8216;est moi qui lui ai fait son vaccin antigrippal


----------



## LeSqual (29 Novembre 2004)

Et Hop!

A la cuisine!   

Ce soir c'est salade verte à l'escalope de dinde et aux noix pour ma Pitchoune (qui va bientôt renter du travail....  :love: 

Bon ap


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vi :love: masi n&#8217;empêche c&#8216;est moi qui lui ai fait son vaccin antigrippal


c'est pareil chez nous : nous nous faisons mutuellement nos vaccins. Bon la première fois ça fait mal  mais les années suivantes, avec l'expérience...à noter que nous n'avons pas suivi de formation médicale


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est pareil chez nous : nous nous faisons mutuellement nos vaccins. Bon la première fois ça fait mal  mais les années suivantes, avec l'expérience...à noter que nous n'avons pas suivi de formation médicale



pique et pique et collégramme


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pique et pique et collégramme


vi vi : j'adore piquer...ça a quelque chose de sexuel :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vi vi : j'adore piquer...ça a quelque chose de sexuel :rose: :rateau:





sexuel une piqure?     

tu vas bien , tu a pas de fievre, tu delires pas ?       :love:


----------



## Chococed (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Et bien la j'attend impatiamment et je pris pour que les affirmation de TNT comme quoi mon Ibook sera livrer entre 8h et 13h demain matin soient vrai.

Car sinon je ne serai pa la l'aprémidi..


Bientot les photos dans le coin switcheur  

++


----------



## Spyro (29 Novembre 2004)

Chococed a dit:
			
		

> Et bien la j'attend impatiemment et je prie pour que les affirmation de TNT comme quoi mon Ibook sera livré entre 8h et 13h demain matin soient vrai.


Espère surtout qu'il sera en un seul morceau.

_Non non j'ai pas une dent contre TNT. Du tout. Et je ne pense pas que les transporteurs sont tous aussi incompétents les uns que les autres. Du tout._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

la on me laisse un peu tranquille, je peux poster !!!


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Là je regrette que Robertav soit tranquille pour poster


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Là je regrette que Robertav soit tranquille pour poster






ha bon ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

meuh nan :love:


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

la j'essai de vendre ma voiture, personne ne veut une Audi TT


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

alors, on fait quoi?

pour ce soir c'est pas moi qui cuisine donc....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors, on fait quoi?
> 
> pour ce soir c'est pas moi qui cuisine donc....





tu peux proposer...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux proposer...




elle est en train de cuire de la viande de cheval...

et oui en plus de m'etre trompé j'en ai acheté 2 kg !!! :rose: 

elle a rajouté un tas de truc, entre autre du pastis...

je ne sais pas quoi sa donnera , je vais manger ma salade !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est en train de cuire de la viande de cheval...
> 
> et oui en plus de m'etre trompé j'en ai acheté 2 kg !!! :rose:
> 
> ...



gardes-moi de la salade   

le cheval: en tartare seulement   

'ci


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est en train de cuire de la viande de cheval...
> 
> et oui en plus de m'etre trompé j'en ai acheté 2 kg !!! :rose:
> 
> ...


hhheuuuuu moi j'en veut pas, hein... j'ai des Kit Kat   pas du Kit&Kat bien que, ça serait certainement mieux que...


----------



## Spyro (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Là je regrette que Robertav soit tranquille pour poster


Y a des baffes qui se perdent !


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2004)

La je glande les dix dernieres minutes en attendant d'avoir fini


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a des baffes qui se perdent !




mais non mais non !!!  

il veux jouer au mechant mais il en est pas capable !!!


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

tout le monde comment ça va bien 
Je suis à la recherche de photo de personnage expressif si vous en avez :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde comment ça va bien
> Je suis à la recherche de photo de personnage expressif si vous en avez :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Pfou il est vraiment pas présentable Guytan le lendemain de soirée


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 c'est quoi comme expression ? :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



J'adorre :love: On aurait presque envie de le lécher


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'adorre :love: On aurait presque envie de le lécher


 hum... c'est plutot gerbax que lechouille


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hum... c'est plutot gerbax que lechouille


ce n'est qu'un Kinder Surprise qui a fondu


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est qu'un Kinder Surprise qui a fondu


 Un kinder surprise taille SuperSize americaine on dirait...


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi comme expression ? :love:



Expressionnisme alimentaire ; nouvel Art... de vivre


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Expressionnisme alimentaire ; nouvel Art... de vivre


 c'était pas ça que je recherchais  c'était plutot de l'amour, de la sérénité, du bonheur, de la violence, de la solitude, de l'accablement...


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde comment ça va bien
> Je suis à la recherche de photo de personnage expressif si vous en avez :love:



Ça te va comme visage expressif ça?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ça te va comme visage expressif ça?



une vraie tête de


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ça te va comme visage expressif ça?


 exellente  :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (29 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ça te va comme visage expressif ça?


 heu
no comment...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ça te va comme visage expressif ça?


il a une tronche de prof de ski


----------



## Chococed (30 Novembre 2004)

ce que je fais la ?

 et bien je suis en train de guetter le moindre bruit de camion, la moindre venue dans ma rue a la recherche du livreur TNT dont la demoiselle o tel hier m'as dit " livraison entre 8h et 13h"...

Donc j'atten...j'atten....tout en essayant de réviser mes partiel ( mais j'y arrive pas )....
de plus je ne suis pa la cet aprem ( partiel d'histoire oblige...) donc s'il ne passe pas ce matin je ne réponds plus de mes acte !!!!  


voili voilou

Bientot le iBook !!!!!


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

bonjour  ,
Ca va mal finir ces photos je sens...
Café ?


[Edit]: je parlais donc spécifiquement pour celle-là, ce début de série m'en faisait présager de pires.


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il a une tronche de prof de ski



Voui, mais aware alors.  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Voui, mais aware alors.  :mouais:


 très très aware


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

là je me demande si un ibook, bien boosté niveau ram tiendrait le coup pour bosser sur de l'image....... normalement ça devrait le faire. Je crois que je vais investir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

au fait  à tous

salut Bassou (u ne m'en veux pas ????):rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

de quoi donc ??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> de quoi donc ??


de ça .... désolé  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

BON:    

Faut que je brise la glace que ya sous mon snowboard de prof de ski...!

Ben oui... la photo de "prof de ski bobet aware et j'en passe" c moi!!!  :rose:  :mouais:    

Ben oui...on fait ce que on peut ....  :casse: 

ps: je suis pas comme ça dans la réalité!!!!!!   (sauf si je suis vraiment aviné jusqu'à la glotte...)

Sinon... je prendrai bien un café


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> BON:
> 
> Ben oui... la photo de "prof de ski bobet aware et j'en passe" c moi!!!  :rose:  :mouais:
> 
> Ben oui...on fait ce que on peut ....  :casse:



Mais il n'y a pas de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> BON:
> 
> Faut que je brise la glace que ya sous mon snowboard de prof de ski...!
> 
> ...


en tout cas tu n'as pas une tête de méchant


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

La moi je rêve aux saloperie que mon papa nowel pourrait faire s'il existait vraiment


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y a pas de mal.




Merci de ta "con-passion"... je me sens moins seul maintenant là, maintenant je me sens moins seul là,  maintenant je me sens moins seul là,  maintenant je me sens moins seul là,  maintenant je me sens moins seul là,  maintenant je me sens moins seul là,  maintenant je me sens moins seul là,  maintenant je me sens moins seul là,  maintenant je me sens moins seul là,.....  :rose:  :rateau:   

Mais je crois que je suis pas complétement soigné....  :hosto:


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez déja vu un petit couple qui s'aime tellement que meme sur MacG ils sont l'un à côté de l'autre!?!    :love:  :rose: 

Le seul hic.... c que je suis devant et ma Pitchoune elle va voir tout rouge....


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

Je termine le boulage de liste quotidien, mais le bénéfice n'est plus ce qu'il a été... enfin, les amis restent là...
Sur ce après je me fais une salade.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

la partie de carte du midi a failli se terminer en baston générale : dommage, j'étais motivé pour mettre des coups.  


Bon vous avez tous bien mangé ? petit café et on reprend la glande / le boulot


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous avez tous bien mangé ? petit café et on reprend la glande / le boulot



Bien mangé...   

oui pour le café !  (plus un petit bout de chocolat)  :rose: 

Et por cette aprèm... moi c'est recherche d'adresse pour postuler....


----------



## Spyro (30 Novembre 2004)

Là ménant je m'aperçois que poildep a encore changé d'avatar    

_Mais j'ai du mal à le smiley-iser, c'est à dire que je suis pas content du résultat, alors tant pis _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous !!!        


comment on va ce soir?   

bien?   

tres beau  l'avatar de poildep   

un bizoux au moniteur de neige  :love: 

et a tous qui passent par ici  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

Salut!

Tu veux que je te donne des cours cet hivers!    :rose:   

Bonne soirée


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La moi je rêve aux saloperie que mon papa nowel pourrait faire s'il existait vraiment


 :affraid: argl, un nounours pervers :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

nan barjo


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

:affraid: argl, un barjo pervers :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Tu veux que je te donne des cours cet hivers!    :rose:
> 
> Bonne soirée




non merci....
un jours je vous dirai pourquoi j'ai decidé d'arrtere  mes essais de ski a l'age de 12 ans  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est trop bon le ski pourtant :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop bon le ski pourtant :love: :love:




amateur de tire-fesses?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> amateur de tire-fesses?


 nan, des petites jeunes qui controlent les pass aux remontées


----------



## Spyro (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai decidé *d'arrtere*


Ça c'est pas de *veine*  



_Hum désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pas de *veine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pas grave   

j'ai decidé  de ne pus t'appeler "mon petit dragon violet gentil " :rose: 

mais 

"gros machin violet volant mechant "


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

l'heure est grave, j'ai une pose


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "gros machin violet""



Ca me rappelle le truc turgescent avec la grosse veine quand on le serre a sa base


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle le truc turgescent avec la grosse veine quand on le serre a sa base


mon dieu ! que fais-tu à Mackie aux MacLAN ???


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan, des petites jeunes qui controlent les pass aux remontées



Tu connais Anne Laurencin?! :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Bien sur !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais Anne Laurencin?! :rateau:  :casse:


Je note avec un léger énervement que tu ne m'as pas encore donné la photo de la dite anne remontin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

j'ai fouillé partout , je ne le trouve pas ce madit sac a dos !!    

et ma mere en a absolument besoin pour demain soir, je l'envoie a paris
se promener avec une amie !!  

je dois le retrouver, pas envie demain de courir chercher en ville 
un sac a dos assez petit et tres leger !! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

normal fifille est allé dealer de l'herbe avec


----------



## Franswa (30 Novembre 2004)

comment ça va bien tout le monde ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ma mere en a absolument besoin pour demain soir, je l'envoie a paris
> se promener avec une amie !!



Si c'est pour promener ta mère par une amie, donne lui plutôt une laisse


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> normal fifille est allé dealer de l'herbe avec



Tu sais ça comment toi   

T'es son fournisseur!!   aller avoue!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Je regardais les infos


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

là je cherche des trucs sur l'itms mais je suis pas inspiré..des suggestions?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben continue sur euronews


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là je cherche des trucs sur l'itms mais je suis pas inspiré..des suggestions?


Le petit pont de bois


----------



## KARL40 (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là je cherche des trucs sur l'itms mais je suis pas inspiré..des suggestions?



Donnes moi tes identifiants et je te donnerai plein d'idées ! 

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> normal fifille est allé dealer de l'herbe avec




avec mon  sac prada?    

je vais l'etripper


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour promener ta mère par une amie, donne lui plutôt une laisse




mechant na !!!       

ma gentille mamancherie fait 10h de voyage (a/r) pour accompagner
mon amie ,qui a eté operé , chez le doc pour un control    

tu en connais beaucoup toi qui feraient cela ?


----------



## sylko (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop bon le ski pourtant :love: :love:



Surtout l'après-ski.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Surtout l'après-ski.





hooooooo non !!!!!!  

ni avant ni pendant ni apres ski !!!


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le petit pont de bois



oh non cher SM, ça, ça ne s'écoute par en numérique, mais en vinyl, ça se respecte


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Donnes moi tes identifiants et je te donnerai plein d'idées !
> 
> :rateau:



vas-y, je crois que j'ai apprécié ce que tu postais dans "kelle musik...'


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo non !!!!!!
> 
> ni avant ni pendant ni apres ski !!!



ouais, ba une énrome raclette au feu de bois, 5l de vin et une descente au flambeau à la fin de laquelle tu détruis une planche, c'est ENOOOOOOOOOORRRME


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2004)

je l'ai eu !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai eu !!!!!!!!!


 de quoi ?? la queue du mackipilami ??


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh non cher SM, ça, ça ne s'écoute par en numérique, mais en vinyl, ça se respecte



Il est fou lui, ca s'ecoute meme pas en vinyle, si t'as le vinyle faut le brûler.

Penses a faire de même avec tes chantal Goya


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh non cher SM, ça, ça ne s'écoute par en numérique, mais en vinyl, ça se respecte


toi aussi tu sniff d'la coke dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

marre !!!!!  

rien ne va ce soir!!!!   

le sac toujours porté disparu et maintenat
je n'arrive pas a imprimer un document hyper important pour l'homme !!!


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

ben imprime le a l'ancienne : papier, stylo bic et zou au boulot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> de quoi ?? la queue du mackipilami ??



mon projet de diplôme a l'ensad fini au rattrapage, failli me faire ken


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> marre !!!!!
> 
> rien ne va ce soir!!!!
> 
> ...



exporte en PDF


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben imprime le a l'ancienne : papier, stylo bic et zou au boulot




je voudrais bien mais j'ai perdu la main a faire de plans d'electrique  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

easy, le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge, le vert sur le bouton vert


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

surtout tu coupes le bleu et la bombe sera désamorcée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

j'ai redemarré ordi et tutti quanti....

sa remarché !!....oufffff


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai redemarré ordi et tutti quanti....
> 
> sa remarché !!....oufffff


 Flûte


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> surtout tu coupes le bleu et la bombe sera désamorcée



hemm ???    

bombe?  :mouais: 

desolé mais les brigate rosse on pas voulus de moi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Flûte




quoi flute?    

ben oui, demain tu ne viendra pas chez moi reparer l'irreparable !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, demain tu ne viendra pas chez moi reparer l'irreparable !!!



il va pouvoir faire la grasse-matinée  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Hey oh! Mon pseudo c'est Bassman pas Darty


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu sniff d'la coke dessus ?



entre autres  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey oh! Mon pseudo c'est Bassman pas Darty



ni politique, ni publicité   

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey oh! Mon pseudo c'est Bassman pas Darty




haaa bonnnnnnnnnnn ???  ???

je croyait !!!  

je t'entends toujours raler que tu repare de truc


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai redemarré ordi et tutti quanti....
> 
> sa remarché !!....oufffff


 nan, t'as perdu le verificateur d'orthographe


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nan, t'as perdu le verificateur d'orthographe



j'ai juste mal tapè !!!!    :rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Yvos a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres


Tu sniffes des smarties aussi ?


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai juste mal tapè !!!!    :rose:




c'st pô grôve


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu sniffes des smarties aussi ?




tu peux nous faire un dessin peut-être?


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Novembre 2004)

Coucou! 

Moi, je vous dit bonjour et au revoir. Je vais au dodo! :sleep: 

Et vivement samedi et la Belgique!  

Bisous à tous et bonne nuit! :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Moi, je vous dit bonjour et au revoir. Je vais au dodo! :sleep:



ça doit être fatiguant des journées de 17 secondes 
  

tchüss


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ni politique, ni publicité
> 
> :rateau:



tien je t'avais pas vu toi   

monsieur le juge , c'est pas moi , c'est pas moi qui a commencé


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tien je t'avais pas vu toi
> 
> monsieur le juge , c'est pas moi , c'est pas moi qui a commencé


 si c'est elle je l'ai vu


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être fatiguant des journées de 17 secondes
> 
> 
> tchüss



 Tu t'en rends même pas compte!

Je te raconterai une fois  

Bon, bisous, j'éteins l'ordi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> 
> Moi, je vous dit bonjour et au revoir. Je vais au dodo! :sleep:
> 
> ...




bonsoir et bonne nuit !!!!   

ça c'est du rapide !!  

......ces jeunes passionés......    :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir et bonne nuit !!!!
> 
> ça c'est du rapide !!
> 
> ......ces jeunes passionés......    :love:




zavez vu lesqual quelque part ce soir?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Pouvez vous taire un peu, y'en a qui aimeraient flooder tranquille ici


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> si c'est elle je l'ai vu




un plus pere-menteur !!!!!  

on a eu droit a un pere ordure et autres
mais jamais menteur !!!


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez vous taire un peu, y'en a qui aimeraient flooder tranquille ici



on se rappartie tous ici après la fermeture du nike store?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un plus pere-menteur !!!!!
> 
> on a eu droit a un pere ordure et autres
> mais jamais menteur !!!



C'est faux, Je perd et nise


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai ça, on a encore pleins de choses à regler concernant l'ouverture d'une boutique à vue européaniste (taille 43, mais sans alsaciens ni modo Gelbes)


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on se rappartie tous ici après la fermeture du nike store?


 ben oui, qui a parlé de Q sur le nike store ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, on a encore pleins de choses à regler concernant l'ouverture d'une boutique à vue européaniste (taille 43, mais sans alsaciens ni modo Gelbes)



Excellent résumé 

Ceci dit Q et Nike ca se rejoint un peu, il faut blamer l'auteur du topic a mon avis


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, on a encore pleins de choses à regler concernant l'ouverture d'une boutique à vue européaniste (taille 43, mais sans alsaciens ni modo Gelbes)






sauvé !!!!     

italienne je suis, pas alsatienne !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on se rappartie tous ici après la fermeture du nike store?



Il est déplacé, pas fermé.  

Pour le flood, vous avez déjà tellement de lieux...


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Aaaaah j'ai cru qu'il faisait son vilain le Foguenne  
Maieu on était sage nan, joueur mais sage ??


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je fais rien


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sauvé !!!!
> 
> italienne je suis, pas alsatienne !!!!


 alors il faut voir ça avec la vision européaniste de Global (de la mediterranée à la sainte victoire  )


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah j'ai cru qu'il faisait son vilain le Foguenne
> Maieu on était sage nan, joueur mais sage ??



Non, juste que pour Tyler D, ça n'a pas du être très agréable de voir son sujet transformé en hypermégaflooderie.  
Evidement, le bar n'était pas le lieux idéale pour son thread mais bon, soyons humain. 

(vous n'êtes plus vraiment humain, vous êtes des SuperMégaFloodeurs, c'est pour ça que vous ne comprenez plus.   )

Juste pour rappelle, tous les sujets du bar ne sont pas obligé d'être flooder.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Ah nan je me défend d'etre un floodeur 

A chaque post on marquait des trucs marrant (y'a qu'a lire pour s'en rendre compte  )

Mais pas grave, t'as raison sur le fond :love:


----------



## Franswa (30 Novembre 2004)

là maintenant, je poste un message


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors il faut voir ça avec la vision européaniste de Global (de la mediterranée à la sainte victoire  )


 oui non, c'est vrai ça, moi j'ai une vision atlantiste, de l'atlantique aux vosges.


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan je me défend d'etre un floodeur
> 
> A chaque post on marquait des trucs marrant (y'a qu'a lire pour s'en rendre compte  )
> 
> Mais pas grave, t'as raison sur le fond :love:



c'était vraiment fantasmik


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui non, c'est vrai ça, moi j'ai une vision atlantiste, de l'atlantique aux vosges.



dans un contexte de marché unique de la chaussettes ipod taille 43 ou 42'5 (respé à jpmiss) encadré par Joe Dassin.

sinon, là, je fais rien non plus


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors il faut voir ça avec la vision européaniste de Global (de la mediterranée à la sainte victoire  )




C'etait pas Global (  ) c'etait moi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

*bonne   nuit*


----------



## Franswa (30 Novembre 2004)

BONNE NUIT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai decidé  de ne pus t'appeler "mon petit dragon violet gentil " :rose:
> 
> mais
> 
> "gros machin violet volant mechant "


T'es fâchée ??   
Faut pas, allleeeeeeeeeeez quoi, c'était pour rire   
Moi je t'aime bien moi  :love: 







Non ?  :hein: 
Bon  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne nuit*


 
C'est ça, c'est ça...bonne nuit..


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, c'est ça...bonne nuit..


 ma caille !! Déjà à promener ton teckel ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Décembre 2004)

Déjà au boulot, mon teckel est dans mon futal, toujours...


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà au boulot, mon teckel est dans mon futal, toujours...


Ah vi, il n'y a pas encore eu de Zip...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Décembre 2004)

Pas a cette heure ci...


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas a cette heure ci...


 Feignasse


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:  :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Café et je lis vos conneries


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

ah! tu parles de ce que poste Semac 

Pasque nous on poste pas de conneries


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah! tu parles de ce que poste Semac
> 
> Pasque nous on poste pas de conneries





Jamais de conneries... c'est un post sérieux ici !

Café puis chercher courrier et puis travail


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2004)

Bah là maintenant j'ai la tête entre les deux mains et je sers très fort....mais ça marche pas, j'arrive pas a me faire exploser la tête !
Quelqu'un a un moyen bio de le faire ?????


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

Rhum a 65° ca devrait marcher Dool.

Boit la bouteille cul sec


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah! tu parles de ce que poste Semac
> 
> Pasque nous on poste pas de conneries



T'as raison j'avais pas bien lu


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bah là maintenant j'ai la tête entre les deux mains et je *sers* très fort....



Nouvelle Salomé, ouahhhh ! Tu nous sers ta tête sur un plateau au lieu de celle de saint Jean-Baptiste ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

pourquoi ca parle de bondieuserie ici ??

C'est qui jean baptiste en plus ??


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

coucou tout le monde : balade aujourd'hui


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rhum a 65° ca devrait marcher Dool.
> 
> Boit la bouteille cul sec



Ca c'est une technique pour oublier les gros cons qui nous entourent  mais ca arrange rien !
Rha pis cul sec c'est toujours difficile a faire passer 



			
				Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle Salomé, ouahhhh ! Tu nous sers ta tête sur un plateau au lieu de celle de saint Jean-Baptiste ?


Si seulement  je l'étais...question sentimental ce serait ptet plus simple :mouais: ! Mais j'ai pas de quoi suivre le rituel !   T'en as d'autre des comme ça qui remue le couteau dans la stigmate ??


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ca parle de bondieuserie ici ??



saint gildas prié pour nous 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui jean baptiste en plus ??




un pote un jean claude


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rha pis cul sec c'est toujours difficile a faire passer


Euh, finalement, je vais rien dire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

là maintenant ? je vous propose de mettre le ruban dans vos signatures, aujord'hui, pour soutenir La Jounée Mondiale de Luttre Contre le SIDA.







Bon ce n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant ? je vous propose de mettre le ruban dans vos signatures, aujord'hui, pour soutenir La Jounée Mondiale de Luttre Contre le SIDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et voilà..


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce n'est pas obligatoire.


çà tombe bien : çà n'accroche pas sur mon armure


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà tombe bien : çà n'accroche pas sur mon armure



J'ai essayé de le crocher sur mon aileron.... mais ça me fausse la direction....    :rateau: 

Je suis de tout coeur avec tous les malades !  KEEP COOL... On le trouvera se putain de vaccin


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Avant, quand j'étais ado, j'avais toujours accroché à mon blouson, la main de "touche pas à mon pote".
Un jour, un beur, un ami en plus   m'a dit. "t'as pas le droit de porter ça, t'es blanche toi, tu peux pas comprendre, c'est raciste ton action, c'est mon père qui me l'a dit"
J'ai été trop véxée, et trés triste... J'ai même pas chercher à en savoir plus (maintenant je le regrette, j'aurais bien voulut m'expliquer avec lui)
Du coup je suis trés frileuse aujourd'hui, à porter ce genre de marque de soutient...


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

:mouais:  :hein:


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je suis trés frileuse aujourd'hui, à porter ce genre de marque de soutient...



L'essentiel n'est pas dans l'apparence du soutien ! Tendre la main, offrir de son temps si on peux, offrir de l'aide a la recherche si on peux aussi....ou tout simplement penser a eux et arreter de les exclure de la vie qui se doit d'être belle malgré tout pour eux aussi !
Je ne vais pas faire de laïus car je risquerai d'y meler un peu trop le personnel  mais voilà...le ruban n'est que symbole et ce qu'il y a dessous, le coeur, est le plus important.

 Bon ca parait banal mais ca sert toujours de se le rapeller


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel n'est pas dans l'apparence du soutien ! Tendre la main, offrir de son temps si on peux, offrir de l'aide a la recherche si on peux aussi....ou tout simplement penser a eux et arreter de les exclure de la vie qui se doit d'être belle malgré tout pour eux aussi !
> Je ne vais pas faire de laïus car je risquerai d'y meler un peu trop le personnel  mais voilà...le ruban n'est que symbole et ce qu'il y a dessous, le coeur, est le plus important.
> 
> Bon ca parait banal mais ca sert toujours de se le rapeller




Vivivi je suis d'accord, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai dit que j'étais frileuse à porter "la marque" de soutient, mais le soutient tout cour, ya pas de soucis   Je suis à fond pour


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel n'est pas dans l'apparence du soutien ! Tendre la main, offrir de son temps si on peux, offrir de l'aide a la recherche si on peux aussi....ou tout simplement penser a eux et arreter de les exclure de la vie qui se doit d'être belle malgré tout pour eux aussi !
> Je ne vais pas faire de laïus car je risquerai d'y meler un peu trop le personnel  mais voilà...le ruban n'est que symbole et ce qu'il y a dessous, le coeur, est le plus important.
> 
> Bon ca parait banal mais ca sert toujours de se le rapeller



YES!   

C banal mais c juste!    

C'est comme moi qui suis croyant mais qui déteste aller à l'église car je trouve ça hyper hypocrite! (faire des conneries le semaine et aller se faire pardonner le dimanche)

Moi je suis toute l'année en pensée avec les personnes malades... et je vois pas pourquoi je porterai un truc juste le 1er décembre... c'est toute l'année sinon rien....

Je suis entrain de critiquer personne...   Je donne juste mon avis personnel de  moi personnelement en ce qui me concerne moi personnellement.    :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et je vois pas pourquoi je porterai un truc juste le 1er décembre... c'est toute l'année sinon rien....




On est le premier decembre      Zut c'est l'anniversaire de ma moman, j'allais oublier  :hein:  :hein: 

Merci LeSqual  :rose:


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis toute l'année en pensée avec les personnes malades... et je vois pas pourquoi je porterai un truc juste le 1er décembre... c'est toute l'année sinon rien....


 Je ne te souhaite jamais d'être confronté de tout près... de trop près. Ou de perdre...
 Des fois il ne suffit pas juste de penser, mais comme dit Dool  de s'engager et de tendre la main et de....

Bon enfin, pour moi le débat n'est pas...  je le porte un jour et après...


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> arrêter de les exclure de la vie qui se doit d'être belle malgré tout pour eux aussi !


Ben en ce qui me concerne je n'ai jamais exclu qui que ce soit...

Et puis mon rayon c'est pas les rubans, c'est plutôt les


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Des fois il ne suffit pas juste de penser, mais comme dit Dool  de s'engager et de tendre la main et de....



Je crois que à ce niveau là... j'ai déja donné... (toute mon enfance même...   mais on arrive dans du trop personnel et en ce moment je suis de bonne humeure... et j'ai envie de l'être jusqu'à ce soir... donc je vais résumer):

Mes parents mon eut moi et mon frère... jusque là tout va bien....

Mais ... ils ont décider d'adopter des enfants (avec problème en plus...) :hein: 

Y en a eut trois! (un borgne du Brésil, une petite avec bec de lièvre et déformations multiples du Brésil également et pour finir, une petite non-voyante de Colombie....)

Le résultat: à 8 ans mes parents avaient trop à faire avec les 3 à problèmes pour pouvoir s'occuper de moi et mon frère (celui que je viens de mettre dans le portfolio "belle photos"   )

Si j'avais été un peu moin résistant... j'aurais pu très mal finir... heureusement.. aujourd'hui ça va...     mais j'ai un sentiment d'avoir déja donné 15 de ma vie à l'aide humanitaire... c'est pour ça que je dis que c'est toute l'année et pas un jour et que j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir déja donné pour se genre de truc.

Voilà... une bribe de ma vie vous ai dévoilée...... 

PS: ya quand même du positif dans cette expérience que j'ai vécue "malgré moi" et je crois que entre fils unique et 7 à la maison..... je choisit la deuxieme proposition....  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Quoiqu'il en soit, quand j'ai lancé l'idée (moi ou un autre, on s'en fout) c'était surtout pour rappeler qu'aujourd'hui on soutenait la lutte, qu'on oubliait pas qu'il fallait se protéger, qu'on soutenait les malades (je crois qu'on en connait tous, malheureusement) et surtout... avec ou sans ruban, il faut qu'on marche tous dans la même direction.


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit, quand j'ai lancé l'idée (moi ou un autre, on s'en fout) c'était surtout pour rappeler qu'*aujourd'hui* on soutenait la lutte, qu'on oubliait pas qu'il fallait se protéger, qu'on soutenait les malades (je crois qu'on en connait tous, malheureusement) et surtout... avec ou sans ruban, il faut qu'on marche tous dans la même direction.


C'est le "aujourd'hui" qui me gêne un peu.  Mais ce n'est pas un reproche : l'intention est honorable.


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

qqn prend un café?    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> qqn prend un café?  :rose:


bien sur


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2004)

La je bosse sec


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bosse sec


 moi je bosse mouillé


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bien sur



allez... hop... je fais chauffer l'eau....   (véridique)


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

En allant à la cuisine... je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai pas fini ma bière du repas...  :rose:

Ben le café va attendre 2 minutes...


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> allez... hop... je fais chauffer l'eau....   (véridique)



Au mico onde ou à la poëlle??   


edit: je voulez dire à la casserole bien sur, mais bon le lapsus est marant alors je le laisse


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est le "aujourd'hui" qui me gêne un peu.


C'est comme dans "tu es belle aujourd'hui"   :casse:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Au mico onde ou à la poëlle??



Voilà... c prêt! servez vous!    :love: 

PS: à la poëlle bien sûr... mais j'ai mis très peut d'huile.... (je suis au régime pour faire un peu de place à la bière que je vais m'enfiller à Liège ce week end!!!!!


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme dans "tu es belle aujourd'hui"



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bosse sec




non, rien, j'ai faillit dire une connerie


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je bosse mouillé


 moi, je brosse à reluire :hosto:


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je bosse mouillé


 Prof de piscine ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

BON !
là je fais mes cartons.
L'ordi sera bien sûr la dernière chose à être cartonnée (et puis l'autre reste ici), mais vous n'entendrez probablement plus parler de moi avant lundi, ou peut-être si je peux passer au bureau vendredi  mais avec tout ce que j'ai à faire ça m'étonnerait.
Et puis y a ceux que je verrai samedi


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Ben bon déménagement alors !


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis y a ceux que je verrai samedi


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es fâchée ??
> Faut pas, allleeeeeeeeeeez quoi, c'était pour rire
> Moi je t'aime bien moi  :love:
> 
> ...




c'est comme cela que tu m'aimes ??

en me cramant?   

grrrrrr....    


opsssssss je retire !!!!! :rose: 

l'ordi bloquait et je me voyait rouge........
je pensait que tu lançait du feu !! :rose:  :rose: 

la que c'est tout en place je vois que tu me donne 
des bizoux et si je suis rouge......pas la peine de faire un dessin non ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

pfou je rentre tout juste du boulot, j'en ai ma claque pour aujourd'hui : que des merdes 

Et dire que ma journée virtuelle commence a peine 
J'suis fatiguéééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la que c'est tout en place je vois que tu me donne
> des bizoux et si je suis rouge......pas la peine de faire un dessin non ?


Avec des yeux pareils, on pourrait en fait s'attendre à voir voler une claque, mais j'avais pas le courage de dessiner ça, alors j'ai arrêté le mouvement et je l'ai transformé en ce "non" de la tête. De toute façon c'est moi qui dessine alors c'est comme ça et puis c'est tout     

Par contre je vais ptet rajouter de la fumée qui sort des oreilles


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2004)

toujours au boulot, avec plein de merde...  enfin une journée comme une autre quoi


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2004)

La je bosse tranquillou, et je post entre deux appels


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

record a 10700 tours par minute mon frère vient de me battre avec 10954 tpm :rateau:

 mais de quoi je parle ? mystère et boule de gomme


----------



## piro (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bosse tranquillou, et je post entre deux appels



c est vraiment dur la vie dans un call-center
tu deviens pas folle a vivre dans une cabine a 3 cloisons ?


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: c'est luxe, y'a des cloisons ?


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> record a 10700 tours par minute mon frère vient de me battre avec 10954 tpm :rateau:
> 
> mais de quoi je parle ? mystère et boule de gomme


 de tours par minute


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> mais de quoi je parle ? mystère et boule de gomme


Je sais pas (ou ptet que si en fait), mais fais attention à la tendinite


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bosse tranquillou, et je post entre deux appels



attend, je prend mon téléphone


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est vraiment dur la vie dans un call-center
> tu deviens pas folle a vivre dans une cabine a 3 cloisons ?


 Meme pas, si tu voyais comme on est bien, surement pas entre 3 cloisons :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend, je prend mon téléphone


 On ne choisit pas son agent, l'ordi te l'attribue d'office    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On ne choisit pas son agent, l'ordi te l'attribue d'office    :rateau:



attend que je chope ton numéro de poste


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

Chaud chaud chaud mackao


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

l'amour chez les pommes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous !!!    

me voila bien tranquille devanti l'ordi
les enfants au lit , mamancherie en direction de paris !!!    


alors, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je voulais juste dire à mackie que si il continue à écrire "rendre*s*", même en commentaire de coup de boules, même précédé de mots au pluriel, avec un "s", IL PEUT TOUJOURS COURIR !!   
_Et puis j'ai pas tellement le réflexe, à part pour poildep pour qui je sais que j'ai des tas de coups de boule de retard  _


----------



## anntraxh (1 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là faudrait que je bosse.




Naaannn ????     

et tes mp chôôôô alors .... elles sont en manque, tu sais ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je voulais juste dire à mackie que ...................j'ai des tas de coups de boule de retard  [/i]




et voilà , je suis pas la seule !!!  

mackieeeeeeeee !!!!!!!! où tu est ?  

viens par ici chercher ton pluf plam clak


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> C'est bien ce que je dis : *FAUDRAIT que je bosse.*



c'est ce que pepita ma encore dit ce soir


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> _T'es rue Jean-Jacques-Rousseau avec ses copines et elle à boire de la Guiness© ??_
> :hein:



c'est maintenant que tu le remarque  ?


----------



## monoeil (1 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là faudrait que je bosse.



Tu vivrais pas sur tes réserves toi?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

rouvrez l'UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> rouvrez l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>


 Merci de ton soutient


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

UltraFloodons, ultrafloodons .....


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Youp jusqu'à la page 700


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton soutient


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> UltraFloodons, ultrafloodons .....


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

P?¿*¤$ de 30 secondes


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

Je fais de la typo alors chut !!!! C'est super trop chiant à faire faut tout faire au pinceau YOUPI !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Oh  encore un Tibo


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Toujours dans les bons coups !


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

y en a qui flood ici ???


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

hein ??? c'est qui ???


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je fais de la typo alors chut !!!! C'est super trop chiant à faire faut tout faire au pinceau YOUPI !!!!!!!!!!!



Grâce à l'ultraFlood, fini tes soucis de pinceaux !
Toi aussi, viens flooder ....

Avec l'UltraFlood !!


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

Global et Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

T'as qu'a faire de la typo sur Mac


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à l'ultraFlood, fini tes soucis de pinceaux !
> Toi aussi, viens flooder ....
> 
> Avec l'UltraFlood !!


 si y avait pas eu ça, je serais entrain de continuer ma typo...


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

mais je crois que c'est rappé, je travaillerais plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> si y avait pas eu ça, je serais entrain de continuer ma typo...


 Quelle sagesse


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Franswa


 comment ça va bien ???


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

ava merci 

et toi ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quelle sagesse


 et oui je sais c'est plus fort que moi


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ava merci
> 
> et toi ?


 ça pourrait aller mieux si j'avais pas cette PU.... de typo !!!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

C'est juste que je vient de découvrir ce thread et ses plus de 600 pages


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Et rouvrez l'UltraFlood


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

vous avez pas une idée d'excuse pour demain comme quoi j'ai pas fait ma typo ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait aller mieux si j'avais pas cette PU.... de typo !!!!!!!!


 t'en es à quelle lettre ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que je vient de découvrir ce thread et ses plus de 600 pages


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

Je dois faire une composition aves des onomatopés de voiture sur 3 formats raisins YOUPIIIIII


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas une idée d'excuse pour demain comme quoi j'ai pas fait ma typo ?


 Je soussigné GlobalCut... patati patata, pour cause d'UltraFlood.
Veuillez patati patata 

et hop


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je fais de la typo alors chut !!!! C'est super trop chiant à faire faut tout faire au pinceau YOUPI !!!!!!!!!!!



Tu sais que y z'on inventé l'ordi!?!    :mouais:  :hein:   

Moi aussi j'ai fait de la typo (et pas que un peu...   ) mais c'était crayon pendant une semaine pour toutes les lettres principales... et ensuite scanées/digitalisée/ fontographer et hop!


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et rouvrez l'UltraFlood


 ça existait ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et rouvrez l'UltraFlood


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que y z'on inventé l'ordi!?!    :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai fait de la typo (et pas que un peu...   ) mais c'était crayon pendant une semaine pour toutes les lettres principales... et ensuite scanées/digitalisée/ fontographer et hop!


 dans l'école ou je suis, ils sont totalement anti-ordi !!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je soussigné GlobalCut... patati patata, pour cause d'UltraFlood.
> Veuillez patati patata
> 
> et hop


 ce serait bien que ça marche...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas une idée d'excuse pour demain comme quoi j'ai pas fait ma typo ?



Panne de courant ?
Gastro ?
Ma démo du logiciel a expiré ?
On a volé ma souris ?
Ultraflood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire une composition aves des onomatopés de voiture sur 3 formats raisins YOUPIIIIII



Vroooum


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire une composition aves des onomatopés de voiture sur 3 formats raisins YOUPIIIIII



pshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Panne de courant ?
> Gastro ?
> Ma démo du logiciel a expiré ?
> On a volé ma souris ?
> Ultraflood ?


 -bourré 
-en panne
-en grève
-parskeuh


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pshhhhhhhhhhhhh


 c'est pas format raisin ça !


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pshhhhhhhhhhhhh


 je l'ai pas mis celui là !!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> dans l'école ou je suis, ils sont totalement anti-ordi !!!!!!!



ça doit être la Méga porcherie alors?!?   

faut la fermer ou flooder  à MORT les profs!!!  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Je ne m'imaginais pas à quel point cela pouvait être long 30 secondes


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> -bourré
> -en panne
> -en grève
> -parskeuh


 paksa a fout'


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas format raisin ça !


 Ouais mais faut créer une composition de plein d'onomatopé sur 3 format raisin !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> dans l'école ou je suis, ils sont totalement anti-ordi !!!!!!!



C'est pas forcement une bonne chose  :hein:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

tût tût!!! :rateau:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais faut créer une composition de plein d'onomatopé sur 3 format raisin !!!


 ben alors, kestufou là, feignasse ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être la Méga porcherie alors?!?
> 
> faut la fermer ou flooder  à MORT les profs!!!  :rateau:


 ouais c'est super trop chiant


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Faut en faire un autre


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, kestufou là, feignasse ?


 je me fais une pause jusqu'à 23h00 et après j'y retourne férocement


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

allé... au boulot!

et tu fais 10 format raisin!!! pour flooder ton profs!!!!

Méga cool l'idée ... non?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai pas mis celui là !!!!!


 T'as mis quoi alors ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, kestufou là, feignasse ?



Comme nous, il attend l'ouverture de l'ultraflood !   

Comment ça je me répète ?  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je me fais une pause jusqu'à 23h00 et après j'y retourne férocement


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Faut en faire un autre


 justement j'ai pensé la même chose mais je préfère terminé ce que j'ai commencé même si c'est chiant d'avoir des profs anti-ordi pour la typo...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Comme nous, il attend l'ouverture de l'ultraflood !
> 
> Comment ça je me répète ?  :rateau:



Hein ?


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'imaginais pas à quel point cela pouvait être long 30 secondes


 ceci dit c'est moins long qu'une minute.


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 J'y retoune !!!!!! Bonne continuation de l'ultraflood, j'espère qu'il va réouvrir  +++


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'y retoune !!!!!! Bonne continuation de l'ultraflood, j'espère qu'il va réouvrir  +++


 Bonne chance


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



 



 












 :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> justement j'ai pensé la même chose mais je préfère terminé ce que j'ai commencé même si c'est chiant d'avoir des profs anti-ordi pour la typo...


 Je parlait d'un autre dessin 

maintenant pour l'école je peux pas te dire


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit c'est moins long qu'une minute.



Effectivement, c'est pas con !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?



L'ultraflood au fond du forum va pas ouvrir   ....

pour noël ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, c'est pas con !


 fallait y penser c'est sur :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Tu y crois encore ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu y crois encore ?



Oh que non ! Ce n'est pas bien .....


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>


 Tu va encore me donner soif :rose:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu y crois encore ?


 ben... l'ultraflood c'est un peu comme le père Noël maintenant :/


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben... l'ultraflood c'est un peu comme le père Noël maintenant :/


 pour moi ça reste une légende :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

bla bla bla


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben... l'ultraflood c'est un peu comme le père Noël maintenant :/



C'est exactement ça ! 

Quoique ce fameux père noël on commence à beaucoup le croiser


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bla bla bla


 toi-même


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

je suiis entrain de m'amuser avec le logiciel dasher découvert sur cuk .. 
ça  a trop solicité mon cerveau , j'en peux plus :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu va encore me donner soif :rose:



Et ça te gène maintenant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> je suiis entrain de m'amuser avec le logiciel dasher découvert sur cuk ..
> ça  a trop solicité mon cerveau , j'en peux plus :rateau:


 ca set à quoi ?


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

Une solution :modo


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te gène maintenant ?


 naaaaan 


Alors je te vois samedi ?


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> je suiis entrain de m'amuser avec le logiciel dasher découvert sur cuk ..
> ça  a trop solicité mon cerveau , j'en peux plus :rateau:


 par contre, personne n'a solicité ton cerveau ici


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une solution : modo


 Pour ???


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toi-même


 c'est ça


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

ça sert à écrire sans l'aide d'un clavier . on met  2 heures à écrire une phrase du type " bonjour comment allez vous ? " au début :rateau:
dasher est surtout destiné au handicapés apparemment .
Interessant même pour les valides ...


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour ???


  J'ai dit quelque chose ? 
  J'ai du me tromper de fil !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> naaaaan
> 
> 
> Alors je te vois samedi ?



Tu vas réellement au Salon Nautique


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> par contre, personne n'a solicité ton cerveau ici


 le thread qu'est ce que vous faites maintenant est le parfait exemple du thread anti-solicitation de cerveau  c'est pour ça que je suis souvent là 
 le site de dasher


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit quelque chose ?
> J'ai du me tromper de fil !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas réellement au Salon Nautique


 oui et j'ai ta place


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à écrire sans l'aide d'un clavier . on met  2 heures à écrire une phrase du type " bonjour comment allez vous ? " au début :rateau:
> dasher est surtout destiné au handicapés apparemment .
> Interessant même pour les valides ...



Pas évident pour flooder alors    :mouais:


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> le thread qu'est ce que vous faites maintenant est le parfait exemple du thread anti-solicitation de cerveau  c'est pour ça que je suis souvent là
> le site de dasher


 Merde !
 On est sur TF1.

 Qui a la télécommande ?


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas évident pour flooder alors    :mouais:


 non c'est pas évident ... gardons nos mains pour ça et on verra quand on sera vieux


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas format raisin ça !


Hmmmmm et ça ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui et j'ai ta place



Je vais voir cela   
un MP suivra


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> le thread qu'est ce que vous faites maintenant est le parfait exemple du thread anti-solicitation de cerveau  c'est pour ça que je suis souvent là
> le site de dasher




Ca a l'air le delire   

Pas trop mal au yeux après une phrase ?


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merde !
> On est sur TF1.
> 
> Qui a la télécommande ?


 éteind la télé


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merde !
> On est sur TF1.
> 
> Qui a la télécommande ?


 j'espère que c'est pas macinside


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde .......

Et arrêtez de flooder   

 :rateau:


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> éteind la télé


 Pas bête.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir cela
> un MP suivra


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air le delire
> 
> Pas trop mal au yeux après une phrase ?


 si un mal aux yeux et au crane... effroyable ... je vais me faire un aspirine 1000 pour l'occaz :rateau:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde .......
> 
> Et arrêtez de flooder
> 
> :rateau:


 moi j'ai rien fait !


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas bête.


 Je sais


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde .......
> 
> Et arrêtez de flooder
> 
> :rateau:


 Bonna nuita


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

j'vais pas tarder non plus :sleep:


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

bon je vais aller me foutre au plumard ... tout seul  
 pour tomber de sommeil comme une pierre je vais me lire 50 pages du roman " les deux visages de janvier " ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonna nuita


 J'étais et suis toujours aussi nul en espagnol


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

tiens, au fait, il est chouette ton avatar, Global.


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

bonne nuit bande de floodeur du mercredi /jeudi ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, au fait, il est chouette ton avatar, Global.


 Merci


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'étais et suis toujours aussi nul en espagnol


 ah ? C'était pas de l'esperanto ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit bande de floodeur du mercredi /jeudi ...


 Bonne nuit et bonne lecture


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ? C'était pas de l'esperanto ?


 Ah bah si, c'est bien sur


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

je me souviens une fois en espagnole y a quelques années ( je parle comme un ancetre là )
la prof demande "comment on dit une table ?" et toute la classe en coeur "UNA TABLA" 
comme quoi y a pas que toi  qui est nul en spanish


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

pourquoi? c'est pas tabla ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Edit : rien


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Edit : non rien  :affraid:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi? c'est pas tabla ?


tabla c'est ça


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tabla c'est ça




Merci "notre ami" pour cette brillante démonstration


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

marre de la typo vais me coucher !!!!! :sleep: 
bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Comment ça ?
tu vas te coucher alors que t'as pas fini


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Bon ok, j'ai pas fini non plus et je vais pas tarder non plus :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Je ne vois toujours pas lUltraFlood ouvert :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites quoi là "maintenant"?



Je vais me coucher  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher  :rose:



t'es pas beau avec tes lorgnons


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

qu'est ça peux te faire  tu couches pas avec moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ça peux te faire  tu couches pas avec moi



tu ne les enlèves pas avant    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



grossier personnage


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

à propos de Dasher : 
« l'utilisateur n'a pas besoin de  basculer d'un mode écriture vers un mode "acceptation du modèle de predictions". »
ça ne doit pas être facile pour les utilisateurs de windows...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonne journée


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

Salut GlobalCut ! et salut tout le monde par la même occasion 
J'aime bien quand tu changes d'avatar au fait. Là, je trouve que tu as meilleure mine 

Café ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

bonjour teo 

ils dorment tous ici ....un bon petit expresso?     


moi je trouve que global a l'air plus verdatre que d'habitude, 
trop de guinness surement      


bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

salut à tous 


Tiens global a changé d'avatar... (il faut toujours aussi peur :rateau: )


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Faut pas avoir peur


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2004)

De rien le trooper n'a peur


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> De rien le trooper n'a peur



Même pas de l'aquarium d'eau douce du Squal?    

Salut


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2004)

Un Squal dans de l'eau douce 
ceux que j'ai vus en vrai étaient dans de l'eau salée


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


  Tibo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un Squal dans de l'eau douce
> ceux que j'ai vus en vrai étaient dans de l'eau salée


moi c'était de l'aileron ... dans mon assiette  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

vvoila , la matinée est en train de se terminer ........

j'ai bu comme d'hab plusieurs tasses de café nescafé/sucrettes/micronde
une douche rapide (auj il fait tres froid et le tel il sonne sans arret)
et j'ai enfin terminé la lecture des threads en retard


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

hé bin, y'en à qui chôment pas :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> hé bin, y'en à qui chôment pas :sleep:




a partir de demain si !!!   

mamancherie rentre de paris !!! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> moi c'était de l'aileron ... dans mon assiette  :rateau:


T'as des pbms sexuels Tigrou ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as des pbms sexuels Tigrou ?


non non   : je ne savais pas que c'était un aphrodisiaque...

Pour l'apéro je consomme beaucoup de "Bois Bandé" : notamment qui s'appelle le Pété Braguette (véridique).


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un Squal dans de l'eau douce
> ceux que j'ai vus en vrai étaient dans de l'eau salée



Ben forcement... vu que ils ont oublié de mettre la mer en Suisse...  :rateau:

Tigrou: c pas très très gentil ce que tu raconte sur mes pauvres nageoires...


----------



## piro (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben forcement... vu que ils ont oublié de mettre la mer en Suisse...  :rateau:
> 
> Tigrou: c pas très très gentil ce que tu raconte sur mes pauvres nageoires...



 c est vrai pauvres suisses
remarque vous avez les lacs en pentes


----------



## squarepusher (2 Décembre 2004)

bonjour le monde ? comment  ça farte today?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est vrai pauvres suisses
> remarque vous avez les lacs en pentes



et l'eau aussi ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pas arreté de courrir ce matin, et l'IRC ne marche plus


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est vrai pauvres suisses
> remarque vous avez les lacs en pentes



NDLR: il faut lire "les dalles en pente"


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Déjà midi 

un pastis ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Déjà midi
> 
> un pastis ?


ok mais pas plus haut que le bord


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'apéro je consomme beaucoup de "Bois Bandé" : notamment qui s'appelle le Pété Braguette (véridique).




:mouais: Il ne faut pas dire des trucs comme ça ici  :mouais: Surtout juste avant une AES, on ne doit parler que de piconbière


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

Les lacs en pentes..... 

Ben voyons...:mouais:  :hein: 

Faut vous faire soigner les problèmes aux cervicales et redresser la tête pour voir ça un peu plus droit...:rateau:    


ouzo pour moi... et pas plus haut que les bord non plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>




ça suxx le pastis  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (2 Décembre 2004)

là, je flippe car mon ibook vient de me lacher, je soupsconne la carte graphique et suis en plein flip, je fais quoi maintenant,
comment je recupere ce qu'il y a dedans (boulot, contacts, et pliens d'autres trucs hyper important, bref, là maintenant je flippe grave avant de deprimer sévère.

(en plus il faut que j'appelle mon banquier :affraid: )


----------



## squarepusher (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça suxx le pastis  :rateau:


 un 51 à l'apéro y a rien de mieux ! 
 je sais pas pourquoi mais je préfère le 51 au ricard


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

La je viens de configurer une base AirPort Express par telephone, le pied... :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je flippe grave avant de deprimer sévère.



Keep Cool!    :love: 

On te remontera le moral dans 2 jours....  :love:  :love:  :love: 

 

Là maintenant... je prépare des T-Shirt pour <Pitchoune et moi avec nos avatar pour Liège!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je flippe car mon ibook vient de me lacher, je soupsconne la carte graphique et suis en plein flip, je fais quoi maintenant,
> comment je recupere ce qu'il y a dedans (boulot, contacts, et pliens d'autres trucs hyper important, bref, là maintenant je flippe grave avant de deprimer sévère.
> 
> (en plus il faut que j'appelle mon banquier :affraid: )



je croise les doigts pour toi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je flippe car mon ibook vient de me lacher, je soupsconne la carte graphique et suis en plein flip, je fais quoi maintenant,
> comment je recupere ce qu'il y a dedans (boulot, contacts, et pliens d'autres trucs hyper important, bref, là maintenant je flippe grave avant de deprimer sévère.
> 
> (en plus il faut que j'appelle mon banquier :affraid: )



Garde ton calme, ya sûrement une bonne âme qui va te filer un coup de main... :rose:

heu tu peux pas le connecter sur une autre ???


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je flippe car mon ibook vient de me lacher, je soupsconne la carte graphique et suis en plein flip, je fais quoi maintenant,
> comment je recupere ce qu'il y a dedans (boulot, contacts, et pliens d'autres trucs hyper important, bref, là maintenant je flippe grave avant de deprimer sévère.
> 
> (en plus il faut que j'appelle mon banquier :affraid: )


Tu peux le connecter en mode target à un autre mac avec un cable firewire et ainsi monter ton DD sur l'autre mac et tout sauver, ou le plus urgent en tous cas. :modo:

_Si le dd tourne encore bien évidement, sinon il doit exister d'autres solution..._


----------



## Grug (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Garde ton calme, ya sûrement une bonne âme qui va te filer un coup de main... :rose:
> heu tu peux pas le connecter sur une autre ???



le prob est que visiblement sans ecran il ne veux pas s'allumer.

mais je vais quand même essauyer, dès que jer trouve quelqu'un avec un cable firewire.


sinon, là, evidement je cherche la facture, et evidement, elle n'est pas là où elle devrait etre


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le prob est que visiblement sans ecran il ne veux pas s'allumer.
> 
> mais je vais quand même essauyer, dès que jer trouve quelqu'un avec un cable firewire.
> 
> ...



S'il refuse de s'allumer, ce n'est peut-être pas la carte graphique.   
J'avais cru comprendre que c'était juste ton écran...   

Pour le cable, évite ceux de the big, il les crâme tous. :rateau:  

Sinon blague à part, je peux pas venir t'aider avant la semaine prochaine, mais si tu n'as trouvé personne, contacte moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le prob est que visiblement sans ecran il ne veux pas s'allumer.
> 
> mais je vais quand même essauyer, dès que jer trouve quelqu'un avec un cable firewire.
> 
> ...



Il te faudrait trouver quelqu'un qui a toujours des tas de câbles et choses comme ça en plus et qui les vend sur ebay


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

la je me demande si je vais pas faire une sieste !! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je me demande si je vais pas faire une sieste !! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



Pareil  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: À moins que je prenne un petit café  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je me demande si je vais pas faire une sieste !! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


 Pareil :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love:


c'est le forum où tu vas être modo?  
que dis-je admin.. Voire super admin !
 


 Tibo !


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je viens de configurer une base AirPort Express par telephone, le pied... :mouais:




bessoin d'aide ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> moi c'était de l'aileron de requin... dans mon assiette  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ouais, et c'est avec cette réponse que tu espères nous faire croire çà


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est le forum où tu vas être modo?
> que dis-je admin.. Voire super admin !
> 
> 
> ...


 Au moins si je suis modo, je pourrais fermer ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, et c'est avec cette réponse que tu espères nous faire croire çà


effectivement je me suis emmelé les pinceaux (le bois bandé monte à la tête surement ).


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bessoin d'aide ?


 Nan, je suis une pro, j'y suis arrivee :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je suis une pro, j'y suis arrivee :love:




bon, je suis tombé sur un certain alain la, j'essais encore  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

Tu risques d'essayer encore tres tres longtemps...     :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

A la place de la sieste proposée plus haut... moi j'ai pris un café et je fais gentillment la lessive... :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Décembre 2004)

Je passe....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> A la place de la sieste proposée plus haut... moi j'ai pris un café et je fais gentillment la lessive... :sleep:


tu n'oublieras pas de ne pas trop amidoner les cols de chemises : je n'aime pas trop ça (surtout que je n'en porte pas  )


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu risques d'essayer encore tres tres longtemps...     :rateau:




c'est pas moi qui paie le téléphone


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Pas facile de faire la sieste


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui paie le téléphone


 Skype


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> un 51 à l'apéro y a rien de mieux !
> je sais pas pourquoi mais je préfère le 51 au ricard



moi c'est le casanis *, mais je dis jamais non à une petite larmichette d'orgeat dedans, quand il fait bien chaud...


_* Ceci n'est pas la promotion d'une marque ou d'une autre, ni une volonté de pousser à la consommation les femmes enceintes, les gamins qui trainent au Bar et qu'y n'ont pas l'âge... Attention l'abus d'alcool est dangereux et grave pour la santé de vos cellules, particulièrement de celles des cheveux, de la face et du ventre. Vive l'aspirine avant d'aller se coucher. Ne pas mélanger les alcools, particuièrement le gin et le rhum_


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je passe....


 

repasse  quand tu veux


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

Mais là je vais me faire un café. Après j'ai 2 boulots qui doivent partir ce soir. Ca devrait m'occuper un moment 
je garde les breuvages anisés pour le week-end à venir... Direction le sud, j'espère qu'il va pas pleuvoir des trombes sur les Cévennes

[Edit] début de tournée, la dernière avant dimanche... volontaires ?


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu n'oublieras pas de ne pas trop amidoner les cols de chemises : je n'aime pas trop ça (surtout que je n'en porte pas  )



pas une seul chemise cette fois!!!

et si y en a ... c'est des super délire avec des flamme et je n'amidone pas le col....


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> repasse  quand tu veux


 
 Robert Audio Video ne veut plus de tes chemises ?


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Décembre 2004)

.....je vous quitte.

 Tchô !


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est le casanis *, mais je dis jamais non à une petite larmichette d'orgeat dedans, quand il fait bien chaud...



c pas une "moresque" ça ?!? (je sais pas comment on écrit)    :rose: 

Ya un truc super bon!!! (mais faut aimer )   ...

C'est le "pétrol" coca pastis!!! c'est le pied... ça donne un super bon gout de réglisse!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui paie le téléphone


 Suis en ligne, tu m'auras pas


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> .....je vous quitte.
> 
> Tchô !



Repasse plus tard alors


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Suis en ligne, tu m'auras pas




je vais demander a tes collégues  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

je essaie d me reveiller de la sieste...pas facile
meme pas avec un bon café  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> c pas une "moresque" ça ?!? (je sais pas comment on écrit)    :rose:
> 
> Ya un truc super bon!!! (mais faut aimer )   ...
> 
> C'est le "pétrol" coca pastis!!! c'est le pied... ça donne un super bon gout de réglisse!!!!!



Oui c'est ça...mauresque (de maure (teint brun et mat): les sarrasins qui occupèrent une partie de l'Espagne et de la France).


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais demander a tes collégues  :love:  :rateau:


 Ca risque de durer longtemps, on ne peut pas transferer d'appels a un autre agent


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2004)

bon, je vais aller me chercher un café, je vous ramène qqchose?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

la même chose que toi steup


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

Je prendrais bien un bon cafe bien fort siouple :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais aller me chercher un café, je vous ramène qqchose?



La même chose merci...


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2004)

ok,


 ...

 finalement, mon choix s'est porté sur ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

dans 1 minute je dois aller chercher fiston..

pas envie !!!!!!:rose:

je dois aller affronter le froid , meme avec ma super doudune
j'ai pas envie de y aller !!  

et pourtant j''y doit aller .......a quelle vie quand on est mere !!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Si y'a de la bière pour aller avec, je dis pas non


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok,
> finalement, mon choix s'est porté sur ça





pitié !!!!     


pas maintenant, pas a 16h
pas au moment du reveil de la sieste  !!!!!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ok,
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



NON!!! pas la même chose merci 
(bravo l'écran est envahit par dix grosses choucroutes)


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pitié !!!!
> 
> 
> pas maintenant, pas a 16h
> pas au moment du reveil de la sieste  !!!!!!!


 Ben quoi, par exemple je sors juste de ma demi heure de table


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 1 minute je dois aller chercher fiston..
> 
> pas envie !!!!!!:rose:
> 
> ...


 Tu crois que la vie de père est plus facile ?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a de la bière pour aller avec, je dis pas non


 nan, j'ai tout bu, je vous laisse les zoziss


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nan, j'ai tout bu, je vous laisse les zoziss


 Finalement j'en veux pas 

Merci quand même


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca risque de durer longtemps, on ne peut pas transferer d'appels a un autre agent




j'ai tout mon temps


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

Air vraiment tres tres peur...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout mon temps



Dis donc, toi... Quand tu auras fini de faire le guignol devant les Belges, tu finiras tes devoirs ?! Si tu crois que c'est comme ca que tu vas passer admin... Tu as vu tes notes en dictée ?!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que la vie de père est plus facile ?





oui je le crois       :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

là je cherche desesperemment un masseur
j'ai fait surement un faux mouvement
j'ai un mal au dos terrible


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je cherche desesperemment un masseur
> j'ai fait surement un faux mouvement
> j'ai un mal au dos terrible


le facteur est passé ??



pardon...



3...2...1.................éjection


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, toi... Quand tu auras fini de faire le guignol devant les Belges, tu finiras tes devoirs ?! Si tu crois que c'est comme ca que tu vas passer admin... Tu as vu tes notes en dictée ?!


Je reprend le mackie en main côté sportif Amok, avec moi il va faire des progres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

Demain soir, marathon pour commencer


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je reprend le mackie en main côté sportif Amok, avec moi il va faire des progres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrete, tu vas le tuer


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certifié ISO, label qualité, avec des diplomes en latin et tout _et de nombreux témoignages éloquents pleins de regards lourds et de soupirs retenus..._
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 Il ne réclame rien. Il propose.


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

j'eu dit qu'il s'impose, mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> le facteur est passé ??
> pardon..
> 3...2...1.................éjection




oui ce matin, mais il m'a pas sonné !!


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

nous non plus on t'a pas sonné


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certifié ISO, label qualité, avec des diplomes en latin et tout _et de nombreux témoignages éloquents pleins de regards lourds et de soupirs retenus..._
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



m'en fiche de ton mental
moi qui m'interesse ce sont des mains habiles et....
qui ne vont plus loins de mon dos !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nous non plus on t'a pas sonné



insopportable pere noel !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà ça...
> :rose:  :rose:



il n'y aura pas de suite....

un vrai  masseur lui ne me demande que des cheques en fin de seance !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'y aura pas de suite....
> 
> un vrai masseur lui ne me demande que des cheques en fin de seance !!!


alors que Roberto, le chèque...il te le donne


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


  alors comment ça c'est fini l'ultraflood ?


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Air vraiment tres tres peur...  :rateau:




tu veux vraiment avoir peur ?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il ne réclame rien. Il propose.




il est gentil notre roberto.....
surtout tres serviable avec la gente feminine


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> alors comment ça c'est fini l'ultraflood ?




on l'a doublé


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

Je fais connaissance avec mon nouvel iMac :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> alors que Roberto, le chèque...il te le donne




haaaa !!!!!! roberto il donne des cheques?   

povre sa femme , vendre toute la journée des fringues a des folles 
pour satisfaire son mari depensier !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment avoir peur ?   :rateau:


 Je n'y tiens pas, je fais assez de cauchemards comme ca :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je fais connaissance avec mon nouvel iMac :love:  :love:




attention, cela peu se reveler dangereux


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

Pas si c'est un beau G5 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas si c'est un beau G5 :love:




surtout si c'est un G5 !!! 


ps:  c'est un G5 , regarde sa signature


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> alors comment ça c'est fini l'ultraflood ?



Fini ? 

Le thread est toujours ouvert  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

serieusement; il y a un doc dans le parage?
parce que la le mal de dos s'amplifie   

j'ai un tas d'antiamflammatoire mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je fais connaissance avec mon nouvel iMac :love:  :love:


  l'iMac


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fini ?
> 
> Le thread est toujours ouvert  :rateau:






mais pourquoi tu veux le fermer?  :hein:   

continue sur cette voie et je ne soutien  plus ta candidature !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> serieusement; il y a un doc dans le parage?
> parce que la le mal de dos s'amplifie
> 
> j'ai un tas d'antiamflammatoire mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre


 un Pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Je voudrais la réouverture du Vrai de l'Officiel UltraFlood


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Demain soir, marathon pour commencer




paris - liege en 405 break TD


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais la réouverture du Vrai de l'Officiel UltraFlood




c'est pas encore noel


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un Pastis





toi tu dois connaitre ma copine, pas possible sinon !!!


elle , a chaque fois qu'elle va dans le sud  a la frontiere italienne 
m'apporte le pastis au lieu du martini !!  


je deteste le pastis !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore noel




bon, oki encore 23 jour pour voir noel
mais
tu pourrais faire un petit cadeau en avance , non ?


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y tiens pas, je fais assez de cauchemards comme ca :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




bouh TM


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore noel


 c'est quand ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

ah bon alors ça continu tjs ?  COOL


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai tapé la discute avec une tapoteuse de Première Classe, et ça grâce à DocEvil !!
> *Je peux utiliser mon bidule de luxe !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 ton quoi ???


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

? ça passe pas ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ? ça passe pas ?


 qu'est ce qui passe pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui passe pas ?



le pastis !!  

nan ,ça passe pas, l'anis me donne un cetain degout


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

là après une heure de discuss son mon job 2006 avec le boss des boss, ben je vais aller boire quelques binches


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'anis me donne un cetain degout


une sucette ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une sucette ?


toi, je t' :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai tapé la discute avec une tapoteuse de Première Classe, et ça grâce à DocEvil !!
> *Je peux utiliser mon bidule de luxe !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 toi

tu me fais penser que mon imachin prend la poussière


----------



## inconnu(e) (2 Décembre 2004)

Là, je vous abandonne et rejoint mon inconnu !    
Merci à ceux et celles qui m'ont accompagné dans le t.e.r.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

là je me sent bonne a jeter !!!   

apres le mal de dos me voila accompagné d'un mal de crane !! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je me sent bonne a jeter !!!
> 
> apres le mal de dos me voila accompagné d'un mal de crane !! :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui passe pas ?



Le TM en vrai


----------



## squarepusher (2 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment je me prépare à aller manger une pizza avec un pote intéressant hun ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

t'as pourtant pas eu ton coud'boule aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Apéro Time  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

merci tibo     

serieusement , j'ai tellement mal au dos que je pourrait pleurer
la douleur s'amplifie de plus en plus


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je me prépare à aller manger une pizza avec un pote intéressant hun ?



tien , tu me donne envie d'une bonne pizza dans une vrai pizzeria italienne


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci tibo
> 
> serieusement , j'ai tellement mal au dos que je pourrait pleurer
> la douleur s'amplifie de plus en plus



As-tu essayé SOS douche chaude ? Avant tu réinitialises le pommeau de douche en vérifiant qu'il n'y a pas de tartre ou alors tu remplis la baignoire eau chaude et synthol


----------



## squarepusher (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tien , tu me donne envie d'une bonne pizza dans une vrai pizzeria italienne


 tu fais une fixette sur tes origines italiennes toi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci tibo
> 
> serieusement , j'ai tellement mal au dos que je pourrait pleurer
> la douleur s'amplifie de plus en plus



Salut Princess (f)

Coince-toi un doigt dans une porte


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Bois une bouteille de Martini


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Apéro Time  :love:


 Roooh, quelle chance :love: , je suis tjrs au taf la et je finis a 20h


----------



## Nexka (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai fait mon sapin  :love:  :love:  :love: 

C'est mon tout premier   

Je suis contente  :love: 







Sorry pour la qualité de l'image, mais j'ai que ma web cam pour prendre des photos   Mais je suis contente quand même


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> tu fais une fixette sur tes origines italiennes toi



surtout pas !!!!

c'est que je suis pas trop amatrice de pizza
 autant en mager de tres bonne et pas de cauchuteuse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait mon sapin  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> C'est mon tout premier
> 
> ...




joli      :love:  :love:  :love: 



c'est pas un peu de travers?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> joli      :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> c'est pas un peu de travers?     :love:  :love:  :love:



Bah non   C'est la web cam


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous!

Moi, ben je viens de remarquer que je me suis faite redépasser par mon Squal dans les points discos  Tant pis...

Et pis, ben là, maintenant, je prépare gentiment mes affaires pour le week-end en Belgique!


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tien , tu me donne envie d'une bonne pizza dans une vraie pizzeria italienne



Si tu t'arrêtes par Genève, en dehors d'italie, c'est là où j'ai mangé les meilleures pizzas...   

Je finis une plaquette... et je me demande ce que je vais boire comme apéro.  


Pitchoune: je te marque en tête de liste pour mon retour de week-end, dans le Sud... après avoir tapé LeSqual y'a pas de raison que tu y coupes ! Chbam !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non   C'est la web cam




je me disait bien que il y avait quelques chose niveau alignement 
entre le sapin et le tableau    

zut alors, je serai cartesienne?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'arrêtes par Genève, en dehors d'italie, c'est là où j'ai mangé les meilleures pizzas...
> 
> Je finis une plaquette... et je me demande ce que je vais boire comme apéro.
> 
> Pitchoune: je te marque en tête de liste pour mon retour de week-end, dans le Sud... après avoir tapé LeSqual y'a pas de raison que tu y coupes ! Chbam !




oki , si je passe par geneva un jours ......   :love: 

arrete de boire !!!  

tiens, tu boule la famille au complet !! je fais pareil !!!


----------



## Grug (2 Décembre 2004)

là, je prend la juste mesure des progrés d'apple ces dernieres années.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> je prépare gentiment mes affaires pour le week-end en Belgique!




tres bon w.e. a tous le 3  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

je suis au boulot et j'attends...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Bon le sapin, si je le fais ce w-e il va perdre ses épines :/

Dans 2 semaines, on va pas en profiter :/

Je fais quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je suis au boulot et j'attends...


 T'attends jusqu'à quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Je regarde Bayrou


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon le sapin, si je le fais ce w-e il va perdre ses épines :/
> 
> Dans 2 semaines, on va pas en profiter :/
> 
> Je fais quoi ?



un synthetiqueeee!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

il y a bien des plaisir, 
pouquoi pas des sapins !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde Bayrou



C'est quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

synthétique avec une odeur en bouteille ? :hein:


----------



## Nexka (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon le sapin, si je le fais ce w-e il va perdre ses épines :/
> 
> Dans 2 semaines, on va pas en profiter :/
> 
> Je fais quoi ?



Soit tu prends un sapin qui perd pas ses épines   

Ou alors, plus sérieusement, tu vas à Ikea, où tu achetes un "porte sapin". Il a un réservoir qui permet de mettre de l'eau, et le sapin dure plus longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> synthétique avec une odeur en bouteille ? :hein:



bouteillle ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

A oui, de l'eau pour le sapin, c'est ça .
Bon y'a pas d'IKEA dans le coins, mais je vais bien trouver une bassine :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bouteillle ?


 Tu as soif ?  

Au fait le dos va mieux ?


----------



## Nexka (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A oui, de l'eau pour le sapin, c'est ça .
> Bon y'a pas d'IKEA dans le coins, mais je vais bien trouver une bassine :hein:



Bah l'aventage du "porte sapin" Ikea, c'est que en premier lieu, il permet de faire tenir le sapin droit et debout... La bassine  :hein:    :mouais: Euhh a part si le tronc est énorme...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai déjà une sorte de trépied maison pour faire tenir le sapin


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Bon allez, gromanche ballade en foret pour déraciner une épineux


----------



## Nexka (2 Décembre 2004)

Ahh oki, et tu metrais le trépied dans la bassine    Malin !!


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'attends jusqu'à quelle heure ?


ben laà par exemple j'attends encore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà une sorte de trépied maison pour faire tenir le sapin




un vase emplis de terre pour mettre ton sapin

tu en trouve avec la "boule de terre"

sinon, une soucoupe de vase fera l'affaire avec ton trepied 



mon dos, pas vraiment mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben laà par exemple j'attends encore



encore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> encore




il est a quelle heure le rdv galalant avec nepho ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> encore


moi j'aurais dis : copieur


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

en même temps c'est agréable le qui d'orsay... la nuit... on voit les bateaux mouche qui passent...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

SM, t'es en retard


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est a quelle heure le rdv galalant avec nepho ?


ben tu sais on a déjà partagé le même canapé-lit alors depuis les politesses 


_oulà suis fatigué moi_


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben tu sais on a déjà partagé le même canapé-lit alors depuis les politesses
> 
> 
> _oulà suis fatigué moi_



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en même temps c'est agréable le *qui *d'orsay... la nuit... on voit les bateaux mouche qui passent...



bon alors c'est  * qui *  ce *QUI * d'Orsay ??


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> SM, t'es en retard


normal chuis suisse


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


y'avait même mackie à nos pieds


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> normal chuis suisse


 Euh, tu sais pas alors pourquoi y'a un papier autour des petits suisses ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon alors c'est  * qui *  ce *QUI * d'Orsay ??


oups, j'écris trop vit


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'avait même mackie à nos pieds


 hé hé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'avait même mackie à nos pieds




nannnn !!!!!!!  :rose: 


aux pieds un beau tapis de peau de vache signé sylko !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

t'attends Mackie ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh, tu sais pas alors pourquoi y'a un papier autour des petits suisses ?




pffffff !!!!!! tout le monde le sait !!!    

c'est pour le soutenir, trop flasque !!!!    




SM : couché panier !!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nannnn !!!!!!!  :rose:
> 
> 
> aux pieds un beau tapis de peau de vache signé sylko !!!!!


 C'était presque ça :rose:

T'as encore les photos Nephou ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour le soutenir, trop flasque !!!!



Ca c'est le plastique


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> SM : couché panier !!



Mackie, aux pieds  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres bon w.e. a tous le 3  :love:  :love:  :love:



Merci!  Je mettrai les photos en ligne au plus vite pour faire partager ce week-end à tous!

Bisous :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'était presque ça :rose:
> 
> T'as encore les photos Nephou ?




tu parles de la photo pour la preuve irrefutable
que notre nepho est bien un castagnier?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci!  Je mettrai les photos en ligne au plus vite pour faire partager ce week-end à tous!
> 
> Bisous :love:




merci !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Amusez-vous bien :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est le plastique


fantastique  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'avait même mackie à nos pieds



je ne me met qu'aux pieds des jeunes filles en fleur  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Change de lunettes


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

un saut d'eau pour la 3


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne me met qu'au pieds des jeunes filles en fleur  :love:




meme pas vrai !!! pas assez courageux!!!  

on a vu le recit de papa Sa Majeste , on sait pourquoi hier soir tu es pas allé
au rdv de nexka et sa prison de jeunes filles !!!


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme pas vrai !!! pas assez courageux!!!
> 
> on a vu le recit de papa Sa Majeste , on sait pourquoi hier soir tu es pas allé
> au rdv de nexka et sa prison de jeunes filles !!!



j'ai pas eu l'adresse


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


je dois en avoir quekzunes des photos 

sinon je viens de finir ma journée de boulot bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je dois en avoir quekzunes des photos
> 
> sinon je viens de finir ma journée de boulot bonne nuit à tous




montrant tes piols rouges?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonne soirée


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> sinon je viens de finir ma journée de boulot bonne nuit à tous




 :mouais:    Eh ben mazette !!!  rentre bien Néphou  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonne nuit! je vais au dodo! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

bonne nuit pitchoune et nepho      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

bon, je suis près pour l'aes belge


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je suis près pour l'aes belge


 t'as ton sac de couchage, les aspirines, les capotes, fais une bise à ton G5 ?


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'as ton sac de couchage, les aspirines, les capotes, fais une bise à ton G5 ?



sors tout de suite de chez moi !


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je suis près pour l'aes belge



je n'ai pas encore dit que tu pouvais ! Où est ton carnet de notes ?


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'as ton sac de couchage, les aspirines, les capotes, fais une bise à ton G5 ?



Un mot intrus s'est glissé dans cette citation : trouve-le et gagne 9 points verts.


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore dit que tu pouvais ! Où est ton carnet de notes ?[/QUOTE
> 
> euh, d?c ?


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un mot intrus s'est glissé dans cette citation : trouve-le et gagne 9 points verts.


 
_Nombril ?


  
_


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Amok a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un mot intrus s'est glissé dans cette citation : trouve-le et gagne 9 points verts.




capotes?


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un mot intrus s'est glissé dans cette citation : trouve-le et gagne 9 points verts.



euh, aspirine ?


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _Nombril ?
> 
> 
> 
> _



Aucun doute : Madonna en est une !


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> capotes?



c'est pas le temps pour être en décapotable de toute façon  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aucun doute : Madonna en est une !



c'est une vrai blonde Madonna ?  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

Le jeu est terminé puisque la bonne réponse a été donnée ! Hélas, je suis bloqué pour offrir les 9 points. Mais chose promise, chose due : dès que cela fonctionne à nouveau le gros lot sera distribué ! Promis !


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une vrai blonde Madonna ?  :rateau:


 ou un vraie blond...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Ne l'écoute pas Mackie, il faut sortir couvert.


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoute pas Mackie, il faut sortir couvert.



je sais global


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ou un *vraie* blond...


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoute pas Mackie, il faut sortir couvert.



Mackie est un grand garçon qui sait très bien ce qu'il faut faire. Evidemment qu'il faut sortir couvert. Que tu imagines qu'il puisse simplement faire ce genre de connerie sur la lecture d'un de mes posts gentiment chambreur est limite insultant, non ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ou un vraie blond...


  même pas vrai ça peut être qu'une blonde pour écrire comme ça   :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoute pas Mackie, il faut sortir couvert.


 alors c'est tjs l'heure ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Y'a pas d'heure pour :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie est un grand garçon qui sait très bien ce qu'il a à faire. Evidemment qu'il faut sortir couvert.


tu es au courant de ses nouvelles baskets bleues foncées ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas d'heure pour :love:


 c'est cool donc c'est reparti pour moi :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu es au courant de ses nouvelles baskets bleues foncées ?



c'est des tennis bleu marine Old School déjà


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

bonne nuit a tous !!!!    :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a tous !!!!    :love:


 bonne nuit à toi Robertav :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2004)

ce coup si je décolle


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonnet de nuit


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

là je poste dans les forums techniques


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je poste dans les forums techniques


 moi aussi je l'ai fait :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=981291&posted=1#post981291


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonnet de nuit


 y a aussi la version "bonuit"


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je poste dans les forums techniques



Tu pourrais répondre sur ichat grosse tanche


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais répondre sur ichat grosse tanche


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 si j'ai cliquer sur ton lien !!!  ça devrait faire quelque chose ???


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai cliquer sur ton lien !!!  ça devrait faire quelque chose ???


 Si tu savais utiliser les forums tu saurais qu'il y a un message caché


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai appris y'a pas lontemps !


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais utiliser les forums tu saurais qu'il y a un message caché


 Tu peux m'apprendre siltoplai  C'est au maître qu'il demandé pour apprendre à l'apprenti jedi...


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

nan j'vais au lit, mon SAV nioub' est ouvert le mardi soir uniquement en plus


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai appris y'a pas lontemps !


 Tu peux m'apprendre discrétos ? sinon, tu me demandes ce que tu veux :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan j'vais au lit, mon SAV nioub' est ouvert le mardi soir uniquement en plus


 Bonne nuit


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'apprendre discrétos ? sinon, tu me demandes ce que tu veux :love:


 Désolée.
 J'suis incorruptible.


----------



## Franswa (2 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Désolée.
> J'suis incorruptible.


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je poste dans les forums techniques


hi hi hi s'est marrant : sur mon _thinkvision_ le blanc sur fond gris pâle se lit très bien :rose:


----------



## piro (3 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment je sirote un café en savourant ma derniere journee de mission


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

là j'ai mal au bide...ça craint cette histoire :hein:


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

ben moi j'avale mon troisième café en décompressant un peu de cette publication stressante


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'avale mon troisième café en décompressant un peu de cette publication stressante



Je vais aller en boire un de ce pas tandis que l'emac qui remplace mon antédiluvien centris 650  (enfin pas tout à fait encore : le vieux clou continuera, tant qu'il pourra à faire des interros par modem, cette partie de l'outil utilisé ne fonctionnant pas sous classic because les ports série, y en a plus)


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais répondre sur ichat grosse tanche



Tiens, Grug s'est trouvé des congénères question poiscaille ? !


----------



## Lila (3 Décembre 2004)

...là j'en suis à mon 4 ème eferalgan,.....:hosto:...et j'ai toujours mal au crâne....
 saleté de crève !!!!!


----------



## MrStone (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai mal au bide...ça craint cette histoire :hein:



Ben alors, tu nous prépare un p'tit ulcère ou bien  ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, tu nous prépare un p'tit ulcère ou bien ?


non non pas un ulcère...juste un p'tite gastro :rose: 

bon, ça a l'air de se calmer un peu.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, Tigrou une question : tu ne sévirais pas un autre forum en rapport avec des activités subaquatiques ? Sinon, t'as un doublon avec le même pseudo


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...là j'en suis à mon 4 ème eferalgan,.....:hosto:...et j'ai toujours mal au crâne....
> saleté de crève !!!!!



Allez hop une bouillote et devant l'ordi, parce que quand même ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas travailler !  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## MrStone (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> non non pas un ulcère...juste un p'tite gastro :rose:
> 
> bon, ça a l'air de se calmer un peu.



Arf © !

Bon courage, et soigne-toi bien


----------



## Lila (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop une bouillote et devant l'ordi, parce que quand même ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas travailler !  :rateau: :hosto:


 :mouais:..j'aurai pas l'air con avec une bouillotte au boulot...pi mon peignoir éponge et mes chaussettes de ski, mon passe montagne tricoté par ma belle mère(façon père noiëlest une ordure)......:rose::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Tigrou une question : tu ne sévirais pas un autre forum en rapport avec des activités subaquatiques ? Sinon, t'as un doublon avec le même pseudo


bah non, mais je crois que des mecs qui se prennent pour un tigre (un peu crétin) il y en a beaucoup


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

je lutte pour ne pas m'endormir


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

Viens me rejoindre nephou, moi c'est la course depuis ce matin


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bah non, mais je crois que des mecs qui se prennent pour un tigre (un peu crétin) il y en a beaucoup


Voui, t'as raison : se prendre pour un tigre dénote un manque d'imagination certain, ou même un complexe d'ordre sexuel pour certains


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

C'est completement has been de se prendre pour un tigre, un peu comme se prendre pour un trooper ou un jedi


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> mon passe montagne tricoté par ma belle mère(façon père noiëlest une ordure)......:rose::rateau:



Alors ça c'est trop ! :rateau: Quelle vision cauchemardesque ! :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Voui, t'as raison : se prendre pour un tigre dénote un manque d'imagination certain, ou même un complexe d'ordre sexuel pour certains


je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec toi (surtout pour la fin du post)  

et passer sa vie avec un casque sur la tronche c'est pas trop difficile ? et les jours où tu pues du bec, ça va ?    (tiens ça me rappelle une pub pour un médoc contre l'herpès)

...je pense que le vieux va me taper dessus....


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est completement has been de se prendre pour un tigre, un peu comme se prendre pour un trooper ou un jedi


T'as oublié les trolls


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

n'importe quoi, compte le nombre de trolls (je parle de leur pseudo et/ou avatars) ici on doit etre 2 a tout peter


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec toi (surtout pour la fin du post)
> 
> et passer sa vie avec un casque sur la tronche c'est pas trop difficile ? et les jours où tu pues du bec, ça va ?    (tiens ça me rappelle une pub pour un médoc contre l'herpès)
> 
> ...je pense que le vieux va me taper dessus....


C'est quand même toi qui a avoué manger des ailerons de requin, prendre du bois-bandé... si ce n'est pas pour remédier à certaines carences  

Les casques de trooper modèle mkVI rev. c ont la particularité d'être faits dans un alliage de magnésium, kevlar et plastacier : très légers et seyants aussi, ce n'est donc pas difficile à porter.
Quant à l'haleine, il existe une option "hygiaphone intégré"


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi, compte le nombre de trolls (je parle de leur pseudo et/ou avatars) ici on doit etre 2 a tout peter


Compte le nombre de troopers : je dois être le seul


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même toi qui a avoué manger des ailerons de requin, prendre du bois-bandé... si ce n'est pas pour remédier à certaines carences
> 
> Les casques de trooper modèle mkVI rev. c ont la particularité d'être faits dans un alliage de magnésium, kevlar et plastacier : très légers et seyants aussi, ce n'est donc pas difficile à porter.
> Quant à l'haleine, il existe une option "hygiaphone intégré"


Et toi tu as la version de l'armure avec poche a pipi intégrée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> *a tout peter*


ça c'est sûr : en général un troll ne se gène pas pour ça


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

j'ai fini de courir ce matin à 9h en sprintant depuis 18 h 00 hier


----------



## LeSqual (3 Décembre 2004)

là: je vais repasser...    :rateau: 

(avec le fer)...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Là, je vais aller manger


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

là je regarde un site qui me rappel des trucs...


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

bonap gkat'  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop une bouillote et devant l'ordi, parce que quand même ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas travailler !  :rateau: :hosto:



Et la cuvette, ne pas oublier la cuvette, c'est très important  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Y'a pas d'apéro avant de manger ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

ah ben attend moi j'suis pas allé manger encore, donc j'vais prendre un apéro


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ben attend moi j'suis pas allé manger encore, donc j'vais prendre un apéro


 Santé!


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2004)

Je me fais du souci. Malgré mon interdiction, Mackie s'est sauvé cette nuit, passant par la fenêtre de sa chambre pour rejoindre une bande de dégénérés en Belgique. Il est incapable de se débrouiller tout seul et je crains qu'il ne lui arrive des problèmes. De plus, il n'a pas d'affaires de change.

La dernière fois qu'il a voulu faire du stop, nous avons frisé le drame : un routier à pris peur en le voyant au bord de la route et a terminé la course folle de son semi-remorque dans un champ de betteraves.

Si  donc vous voyez un gros sac à dos avec une touffe de poils jaunes au sommet, qui se déplace sur des baskets bleues et sonne l'hymne japonais toutes les heures, attrapez-le et contactez moi.


----------



## MrStone (3 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fini de courir ce matin à 9h en sprintant depuis 18 h 00 hier



C'est plus du sprint, c'est du marathon à ce niveau


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Décembre 2004)

La c trankillou... no soucy... pas de violence, c'est les vacances :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La c trankillou... no soucy... pas de violence, c'est les vacances :love:




comment ça vacance ?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La c trankillou... no soucy... pas de violence, c'est les vacances :love:


 déjà en vacances ???


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déjà en vacances ???


 Fonctionnaire ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déjà en vacances ???


 Nan, mais c trankilleuh :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2004)

Je pose des questions bêtes dans le forum Mac OSX,  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

la chance !!!! Moi je dois y aller justement au boulot TCHO


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Là je m'emporte sur un autre thread, et je me dis que j'ai un caractère de merde.


----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

pourQuoi tant de haine ?


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2004)

salut les flooders


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pourQuoi tant de haine ?


meuh non, rien à voir  

C'est juste que j'ai tendance à repondre du tac au tac.


----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

moi je me prépare à aller à Pau ...
j'hésite à prendre des bermudas ou des combi de ski  quel temps fait -il là-bas ?
ptet même que je vais y croiser lorna et madonna mais c'est pas sûr !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Semac, t'as pas des trucs à rendre :casse: :casse: ?


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais c trankilleuh :love:




on prend tous nos téléphones ?


----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, rien à voir
> 
> C'est juste que j'ai tendance à repondre du tac au tac.


 moi je préfère gratter des tac o tac ou manger des tic tac ...
 enfin bon chacun son truc !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, rien à voir
> 
> C'est juste que j'ai tendance à repondre du tac au tac.



Ne t'inquiète pas le jeu du tac tac, c'est très tendance ici.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Là il me reste 3 posts avant de passer à 1000. Je peux quand même rester un nioub, non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'emporte sur un autre thread, et je me dis que j'ai un caractère de merde.


 En plus, tu t'emportes pour rien je crois. La personne concernée voulait simplement précisé les choses  
Quel caractère ce tigrou!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Attention, tu vas avoir une 5° étoile : il faudrait songer à arrêter de spammer comme un ouf


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> moi je me prépare à aller à Pau ...
> j'hésite à prendre des bermudas ou des combi de ski  quel temps fait -il là-bas ?
> ptet même que je vais y croiser lorna et madonna mais c'est pas sûr !


 
 Ici, dans le sud (le vrai ), les gens mangent à la terrasse des cafés et sont en tee-shirts 

 Tu vas voir quoi, toi?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En plus, tu t'emportes pour rien je crois. La personne concernée voulait simplement précisé les choses
> Quel caractère ce tigrou!





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Attention, tu vas avoir une 5° étoile : il faudrait songer à arrêter de spammer comme un ouf


c'est ma journée  

encore 2 posts


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Décembre 2004)

tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'emporte sur un autre thread, et je me dis que j'ai un caractère de merde.



Moi aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> meuh non, rien à voir
> 
> C'est juste que j'ai tendance à repondre du tac au tac.




Moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi


tout se règle devant un p'tit verre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

*1 000 posts !!!!!!!*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tout se règle devant un p'tit verre



Je dois m'arroser avec  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2004)

là, je procrastine, en ralant sur la lenteur de macos9


----------



## iTof (3 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je procrastine, en ralant sur la lenteur de macos9


 et ton ordi ? L'en est où ?
> là, j'attends paisiblement une coupure du serveur de fichiers pour finir ma semaine...


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *1 000 posts !!!!!!!*


Tu nous paies un coup pour l'occas' ?


----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ici, dans le sud (le vrai ), les gens mangent à la terrasse des cafés et sont en tee-shirts
> 
> Tu vas voir quoi, toi?


 tu veux que je meurs de frois ou quoi ... je suis dans le sud en ce moment même et il ne me viendrai pas à l'idée de porter un tee shirt ...
 je vais voir le festival access biensur 
 je porterai un tee shirt super familleconne bleu et orange et je serai entouré de gars assez chevelus si vous voulez me croiser  see you soon on Pau


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et ton ordi ? L'en est où ?




seul mackie le sait  

(à ce qu'il parait dans les bras de TNT, et logiquement il devrait me revenir vivant dans 15 jours.)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous paies un coup pour l'occas' ?


il me semble que tu n'as qu'un étage à descendre ma chère...  Allez, vient donc coquine


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *1 000 posts !!!!!!!*


Et 5 étoiles... Coud'boulez Tigrou, il le mérite :casse: 














Euh, coud'boulez aussi le Trooper


----------



## KARL40 (3 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous paies un coup pour l'occas' ?


Vous ici ?!!


----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que tu n'as qu'un étage à descendre ma chère...  Allez, vient donc coquine


 avec 1000 postes c'est Normandie mais bientot sous les tropiques ou plutôt Normandie mais toujours sur les topics ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et 5 étoiles... Coud'boulez Tigrou, il le mérite :casse:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Euh, coud'boulez aussi le Trooper


j'veux bien mais la machine elle veut pas


----------



## iTof (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que tu n'as qu'un étage à descendre ma chère...  Allez, vient donc coquine


 l'est chaud le félin  
et (petit) powaaa !


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que tu n'as qu'un étage à descendre ma chère... Allez, vient donc coquine


Avec, ou sans ma cravate ?


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vous ici ?!!


Et oui 
Vu que tu m'ignores sur ichat, je suis reviendue


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous paies un coup pour l'occas' ?


 
et toi, tu deviens quoi depuis ces temps là... ?  


Sinon, c'est bien, plus de patients... vont tous bien et moi je vais bientôt me retirer dans mon terrier avec mes nains    

 à tutti...


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> l'est chaud le félin
> et (petit) powaaa !


Il parle beaucoup ... surtout ... 
Car si je n'en ai qu'un à descendre, il n'en a qu'un à monter


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et toi, tu deviens quoi depuis ces temps là... ?
> 
> 
> Sinon, c'est bien, plus de patients... vont tous bien et moi je vais bientôt me retirer dans mon terrier avec mes nains
> ...


Je deviens une quasi fonctionnaire 
Mais tu peux toujours me causer sur ichat le soir pour les news made in Normandy


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Avec, ou sans ma cravate ?


de notaire ?  tu voulais peut être dire cravache ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Il parle beaucoup ... surtout ...
> Car si je n'en ai qu'un à descendre, il n'en a qu'un à monter


ton étage est trop dangereux : 2 hommes pour 30 ou 40 femmes (ahhhh les tigresses)


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> de notaire ?  tu voulais peut être dire cravache ?


Nan nan ... cravate 
Comme ça, il n'y a plus d'ambiguïté


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ton étage est trop dangereux : 2 hommes pour 30 ou 40 femmes (ahhhh les tigresses)


1 + 1 + 1 = 3 mecs 

Ouais, je comprends que tant d'amazones t'intimident


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> 1 + 1 + 1 = 3 mecs
> 
> Ouais, je comprends que tant d'amazones t'intimident


je n'en ai compté que 2 : y en a un qui se planque ?  ahhh oui l'alcoolique.....je l'avais oublié celui-là


----------



## Floriane (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je n'en ai compté que 2 : y en a un qui se planque ?


Cédric, Pierre et Pascal


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Cédric, *Pierre* et Pascal


oui c'est ça : l'alcoolique


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous !!!   

comement vpus allés ?
 bien commencé le we?     :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous !!!
> 
> comement vpus allés ?
> bien commencé le we?     :love:  :love:



Bonjour la lune  Les questions de Mackie n'étaient pas trop difficiles ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut et bon week-end à tous.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la lune  Les questions de Mackie n'étaient pas trop difficiles ?




coucou 

quelles questions?   

j'ai du retard, j'ai pas tout lu ,
tu me donne un lien?   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou
> 
> quelles questions?
> 
> ...



Dans sa signature, il dit : "J'ai demandé à la lune"


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Décembre 2004)

A demain a l'AES bande de nases© :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dans sa signature, il dit : "J'ai demandé à la lune"




mais moi je suis princess et j'habite sur la lune    

quesque on peut faire pour mackie?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je suis princess et j'habite sur la lune
> 
> quesque on peut faire pour mackie?



Je ne sais pas, il va falloir attendre qu'il fasse sa lettre au Père Noël 





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le côté _"flux tendu avec ½illères"_ de ce foutu Bar !
> :rateau:  :love:  :love:



Pas tout à fait.  Regarde mieux.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le côté _"flux tendu avec ½illères"_ de ce foutu Bar !
> :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



:affraid: un floude aux smilleys


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

mainatenant on vient de s'apercevoir que on sera sans chauffage tout les we !!!


pas moyen de prevenir ni le proprio , ni son fils , ni la secretaire !!!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mainatenant on vient de s'apercevoir que on sera sans chauffage tout les we !!!
> 
> 
> pas moyen de prevenir ni le proprio , ni son fils , ni la secretaire !!!


bah t'es une chaude


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!

Moi, je crois que j'ai fini ma valise... j'espère que j'oublie rien...  

A +!


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Alors qu'est ce qui se passe ici ce soir ? hein ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

franwa , je voulais poster la meme question !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut les flooders



Hell-o


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *1 000 posts !!!!!!!*



Bravo  :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'est ce qui se passe ici ce soir ? hein ???


 Rien , comme d'hab


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

youpi c'est reparti !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>




et a moi pas de    ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franwa , je voulais poster la meme question !!!


  Robertav 
Et d'abord ça me dérange pas de faire une parti de scrabble (mais juste une hein !!!) :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et a moi pas de    ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

pas de scrabble pour moi ce soir


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> youpi c'est reparti !!!!!!!!


 Tu vas où ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas de scrabble pour moi ce soir


 mais si vient jouer avec nous


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Robertav
> Et d'abord ça me dérange pas de faire une parti de scrabble (mais juste une hein !!!) :love:




bof , le scrabble  

laisse cela pour le vieux qui veulent occuper leur temp
avec son partenaire ennuieu 

un poker aurait  eté mieux mais....tu as pas encore 18 ans !!!


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas où ?


 ici dans ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mais si vient jouer avec nous


 non, vraiment pas envie


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ici dans ce thread


 ahh


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof , le scrabble
> 
> laisse cela pour le vieux qui veulent occuper leur temp
> avec son partenaire ennuieu
> ...


 hein !!!!!!! t'as bien regarder ma date de naissance ???


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non, vraiment pas envie


 en fait, ça fait chier ta raison


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ahh


 ouais pourquoi aller ailleurs... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hein !!!!!!! t'as bien regarder ma date de naissance ???




ahh zut grillée !!!     

je t'ai confondu avec jdjfox(le canard vert )  :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ahh zut grillée !!!
> 
> je t'ai confondu avec jdjfox(le canard vert )  :rose:


 met tes lunettes :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais pourquoi aller ailleurs... :love:


 Ben pour aller dormir :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ahh zut grillée !!!
> 
> je t'ai confondu avec jdjfox(le canard vert )  :rose:


 Nan mais !!!!
Donc pour le poker y a pas de prob


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> met tes lunettes :sleep:




pas besoin,  j'ai un grand ecran !!!


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour aller dormir :sleep:


 pas tout de suite...


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin,  j'ai un grand ecran !!!


 combien de pouce ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais !!!!
> Donc pour le poker y a pas de prob




tu commences ?

moi je vais rajouter quelques pulls et chaussettes

je commence a avoir un peu trop froid


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin,  j'ai un grand ecran !!!


 30 pouces avec des pommes +


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> combien de pouce ???



au choix , de 15 a 24


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je commence a avoir un peu trop froid




Moi aussi un Cognac steup


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu commences ?
> 
> moi je vais rajouter quelques pulls et chaussettes
> 
> je commence a avoir un peu trop froid


 héhéhé 
Distribution des cartes !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au choix , de 15 a 24


 Vingt


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> combien de pouce ???


 Juste un doigt :rose:


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au choix , de 15 a 24


 et là en ce moment ??? tu regardes du combien ???


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste un doigt :rose:


 un doigt de cognac alors


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Bien sur


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur


 et moi j'ai le droit à quoi ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

la je cherche le thread de la clef usb canard...

je viens de la voir dans vogue elle est a 320 euro  (colette)      

quelqu'un se rappelle  où c'etait posté cette clef?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai le droit à quoi ???


 Bah je sais pas, demande et on verra


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et là en ce moment ??? tu regardes du combien ???




du 20"


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je cherche le thread de la clef usb canard...
> 
> je viens de la voir dans vogue elle est a 320 euro  (colette)
> 
> quelqu'un se rappelle  où c'etait posté cette clef?


 une clef usb qui fait coin coin quand on l'a branche ???


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je cherche le thread de la clef usb canard...
> 
> je viens de la voir dans vogue elle est a 320 euro  (colette)
> 
> quelqu'un se rappelle  où c'etait posté cette clef?


 non


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah je sais pas, demande et on verra


 une blueshark


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> du 20"



keske je disais


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> du 20"


 cool  écran plat ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> une clef usb qui fait coin coin quand on l'a branche ???




je crois que cetait dans le thread du jpk dans le sujet de la powerbol
mais je trouve pas ce sujet ....

oki je vais quand meme chercher des lunettes


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> keske je disais


 bien joué


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> une blueshark


 Y'a quoi la dedans ?
C'est pas trop salé ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> cool  écran plat ???



mais evidmment !!     

tous des plats sauf le iMac dv 15"


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que cetait dans le thread du jpk dans le sujet de la powerbol
> mais je trouve pas ce sujet ....
> 
> oki je vais quand meme chercher des lunettes


  moi j'ai la powerball je suis trop nul je l'ai depuis hier j'ai pas dépasser les 10000 je suis à 9583...


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quoi la dedans ?
> C'est pas trop salé ?


 lol vodka citron


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais evidmment !!
> 
> tous des plats sauf le iMac dv 15"


 ça doit être trop bien pour bosser


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je cherche le thread de la clef usb canard...
> 
> je viens de la voir dans vogue elle est a 320 euro  (colette)
> 
> quelqu'un se rappelle  où c'etait posté cette clef?



Vous avez demandé une clé usb canard, ne quittez pas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez demandé une clé usb canard, ne quittez pas



Ils font les mêmes en chèvre du flood ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ils font les mêmes en chèvre du flood ?


 de qui tu parles ???


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez demandé une clé usb canard, ne quittez pas



allo ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> de qui tu parles ???



pour le flood tu es un bon client


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> allo ?


 oui ? vous avez appelé ?


----------



## Malkovitch (3 Décembre 2004)

Je regarde mon frère se vider par les deux bouts ; mon père :" ça y est t'as plus envie de vomir ? " suivie d'un bruit de vidange avec morceaux de paté de mon frère qui visiblement avait encore quelques difficultés à garder une attitude digne. On dirait un squelette avec la peau tirée sur les os. 
C'est moche une intoxication alimentaire.


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pour le flood tu es un bon client


 je rattrape mon retard   Et je m'amuse avant de retourner galairé avec ma typo...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> oui ? vous avez appelé ?


 c'est pas m'dame Soleil ?

Désolé, j'ai du me tromper


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde mon frère se vider par les deux bouts ; mon père :" ça y est t'as plus envie de vomir ? " suivie d'un bruit de vidange avec morceaux de paté de mon frère qui visiblement avait encore quelques difficultés à garder une attitude digne. On dirait un squelette avec la peau tirée sur les os.
> C'est moche une intoxication alimentaire.


 ou une gastro...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas une gastro ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas m'dame Soleil ?
> 
> Désolé, j'ai du me tromper


 Si si, c'est bien ici mais c'est Irma sa soeur


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je rattrape mon retard   Et je m'amuse avant de retourner galairé avec ma typo...


 Tu nous montrera dis


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une gastro ?


 bien dit docteur Global


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je rattrape mon retard   Et je m'amuse avant de retourner galairé avec ma typo...



Je ne veux pas travailler


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ou une gastro...


 Keske j'disais


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si si, c'est bien ici mais c'est Irma sa soeur


 Mauvaise pioche


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous montrera dis


 ouais mais faudra me rappeler de le prendre en photo  je vais me lever tot demain matin pour avancer le plus possible


----------



## Malkovitch (3 Décembre 2004)

Ben hu une gastro special édition pour mon frère pasque là ça fait plus "je vais mourir à cause d'un foutu kébab"


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise pioche


 zut pouet pouet alors


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

merci tibo !!! :love: 

j'ai fait une recherche google , maint sa existe aussi en simple lumiere
mais je ne trouve pas où je peux commander
sauf sur le site mere tout ecrit en chinois


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais faudra me rappeler de le prendre en photo  je vais me lever tot demain matin pour avancer le plus possible


 bah fais le maintenant


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Ben hu une gastro special édition pour mon frère pasque là ça fait plus "je vais mourir à cause d'un foutu kébab"


 ah fallait le dire qu'il avait manger un kebab !!!


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bah fais le maintenant


 j'ai bosser toute la journée je préfère me lever tot demain matin


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Ben hu une gastro special édition pour mon frère pasque là ça fait plus "je vais mourir à cause d'un foutu kébab"



Si il parle c'est bon signe


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

moi aussi je me lève tôt demain :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si il parle c'est bon signe


 bon analyse docteur global


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je me lève tôt demain :sleep:


 on sera au moins deux  YOUPI !!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> on sera au moins deux  YOUPI !!!!!!!


 Ouaiiiiii :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Rien qu'à y penser ça me donne envie de me rendormir


----------



## Malkovitch (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si il parle c'est bon signe



Nan.

A chaque fois qu'il ouvre la bouche c'est pour vomir sa bile. Vu que l'estomac est vide.


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'à y penser ça me donne envie de me rendormir


 ouais ça va être dur encore... ce matin j'avais cours mais je me suis redormi


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Décembre 2004)

Eh ben!  Vous chômez pas vous!

On peut pas s'absenter quelques minutes que vous remplissez tout plein de pages!  

Bon, qui me fait un résumé?


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> 
> A chaque fois qu'il ouvre la bouche c'est pour vomir sa bile. Vu que l'estomac est vide.


 c'est assez gore...


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben!  Vous chômez pas vous!
> 
> On peut pas s'absenter quelques minutes que vous remplissez tout plein de pages!
> 
> Bon, qui me fait un résumé?


 en résumé, y en a un qui dégueule et nous on joue au docteur tout en disant que demain matin on se leve tot...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben!  Vous chômez pas vous!
> 
> On peut pas s'absenter quelques minutes que vous remplissez tout plein de pages!
> 
> Bon, qui me fait un résumé?


 Faut pas rester là, tu risque d'attraper un virus


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

7h30 c'est tôt pour un samedi


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas rester là, tu risque d'attraper un virus


 ou pire que ça, des giclures de dégueulis !!!


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 7h30 c'est tôt pour un samedi


 moi aussi même heure


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

arghhh j'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le site des vomis


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> arghhh j'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le site des vomis


 www.ecv.clan.st dans la parti photo de stephanie y a ce qu'il faut


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

y'a de bon clichés dans google gerbe :hosto:


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a de bon clichés dans google gerbe :hosto:


 Ouais c'est assez... gerbatif


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2004)

çà me fait pareil quand je vois la bouffe à n° 41


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 7h30 c'est tôt pour un samedi



Et LeSqual et moi, c'est 5h debout... départ en Belgique oblige  ça va être rude


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

faut pas aller manger n'importe où :/


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et LeSqual et moi, c'est 5h debout... départ en Belgique oblige  ça va être rude


 trop la tête dans le C*L


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

diouuu 5 heure c'est pas humain


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> faut pas aller manger n'importe où :/


 des fois t'as pas le choix, c'est une question de temps...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

bah oui je sais 

Allez sur ce, à plus tard :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2004)

@plus tard :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci tibo !!! :love:
> 
> j'ai fait une recherche google , maint sa existe aussi en simple lumiere
> mais je ne trouve pas où je peux commander
> sauf sur le site mere tout ecrit en chinois




Vous avez demandé un site en french, ne quittez pas


----------



## Malkovitch (3 Décembre 2004)

(à Franswa) Dis donc toi, t'aurais pas piqué une planche de flood à Global ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez demandé un site en french, ne quittez pas





> Ce produit n'est pas disponible :-(


 pas de chance


----------



## Virpeen (3 Décembre 2004)

J'avoue que je n'ai pas tout lu... mais je voulais dire au Macworld entier que je venais de recevoir mon iPod photo que j'ai commandé il n'y a même pas 10 jours... Alors devinez ce que je suis en train de faire ???


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2004)

des photos ?


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A demain a l'AES bande de nases© :love: :love: :love:



j'y suis déjà  :love: je te paie une kriek ?


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je suis princess et j'habite sur la lune
> 
> quesque on peut faire pour mackie?



rien, celle la lune peu répondre


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et LeSqual et moi, c'est 5h debout... départ en Belgique oblige  ça va être rude



tu va devoir tenir le lesqual


----------



## kodex (4 Décembre 2004)

ce que je fais ? Je rentre d'un long voyage.


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> (à Franswa) Dis donc toi, t'aurais pas piqué une planche de flood à Global ?


 ouais, mais j'ai des problèmes de connexion par moment alors j'en profite, je retourne sur ma typo !!!!!!!!! @plustard


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2004)

Là, je vais prendre un remède pour vite me rétablir de la soirée d'hier avant de partir à l'AES Belge 3.0


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais prendre un remède pour vite me rétablir de la soirée d'hier avant de partir à l'AES Belge 3.0


qu'il est bôôôôôô !    :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est bôôôôôô !    :love:


 C'est pas lui qui a tourné dans un james bond ???


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui a tourné dans un james bond ???


 si, mais je ne sais plus dans le rôle de quel gadget.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

Là je me dis que j'espère que les belges vont arriver à s'y retrouver et que les suisses vont arriver à les suivre  TheBig fera peut être l'honneur de sa présence


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais prendre un remède pour vite me rétablir de la soirée d'hier avant de partir à l'AES Belge 3.0


 Joli photos


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Suis en train de penser que si mon frère s'était payé un MacDo (enferetdamnation) à la place d'un kébab, il aurait peut-être pu passer la nuit.


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Suis en train de penser que si mon frère s'était payé un MacDo (enferetdamnation) à la place d'un kébab, il aurait peut-être pu passer la nuit.


 il va mieux ?


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si, mais je ne sais plus dans le rôle de quel gadget.



mais oui ! ça y est je sais c'est le ...... [coupure de connexion]


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> il va mieux ?



Chaipa. 

Il respire plus bcp, a les yeux si loin ds les orbites qu'on dirait deux tunnels incrustés dans ce qu'il lui reste de visage, ne prononce plus que des siflements suraigus et des petits bruits indescriptibles, et il lui manque deux bras depuis ce matin.


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

là je lis les posts ratés pour cause d'absence depuis dimanche dernier... J'ai pas perdu grand chose en fait...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là je lis les posts ratés pour cause d'absence depuis dimanche dernier... J'ai pas perdu grand chose en fait...



Heureusement que je suis là pour mettre un peu d'animation,
c'est ce que j'expliquais sur "Avatar et Proprio",
les mecs ils post "j'vais faire pipi" et ils te disent que tes posts sont lourds...

Tiens encore une photo :rateau: Là Maintenant!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

Oui Poildep il est drôle lui...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

Je me prépare pour la sortie


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je suis là pour mettre un peu d'animation,
> c'est ce que j'expliquais sur "Avatar et Proprio",
> les mecs ils post "j'vais faire pipi" et ils te disent que tes posts sont lourds...
> 
> Tiens encore une photo :rateau: Là Maintenant!!!




Pfou t'as le fond qui attache toi, c'est pas le contenu que j'ai critiqué, c'est l'endroit ou tu fous tes saloperies. 

Si t'es pas assez grand pour savoir quoi poster ou, faudra reprendre pas mal de choses depuis le début.

Quand tu fais l'amour a maman, il est mal venu de lâcher une caisse, en revanche dans une soirée entre bon vieux potes, ca gene moins.
Et inversement, quand tu as un orgasme en pleine bouffe avec tes vieux potes, ca passe moins bien qu'avec monique.

Donc pignole toi aux bons endroits ca nous aideras


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfou t'as le fond qui attache toi, c'est pas le contenu que j'ai critiqué, c'est l'endroit ou tu fous tes saloperies.
> 
> Si t'es pas assez grand pour savoir quoi poster ou, faudra reprendre pas mal de choses depuis le début.
> 
> ...



Le mot juste, comme d'hab Bassou


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

je vous souhaite a tous une tres bonne soirée     

si je ne suis pas trop claqué quand je rentre , 
je viendra vous dire bonne nuit   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

Au fait, tu as trouvé tes i-ducks ou pas ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

ta vie à l'air intéressante     , mais encore une fois je ne te dis pas ce que tu as faire,
alors post ce que tu veux, et moi je fais la même chose...
ça sent mauvais quand on te lis...Bassman
en plus y a des léches qui se réveillent...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu as trouvé tes i-ducks ou pas ?


 :


coucou:    

non j'en ai pas trouvé mais pas trop le temp non plus
d'approfondir mes recherches.....  

moi je voudrais la i-duck soit en clef, soit en simple lumiere

par contre je ne suis pas folle de donner 320 euros parce que signé "colette"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un peu cherché mais sur les sites autres que japonais, ils sont indisponibles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ta vie à l'air intéressante     , mais encore une fois je ne te dis pas ce que tu as faire,
> alors post ce que tu veux, et moi je fais la même chose...
> ça sent mauvais quand on te lis...Bassman
> en plus y a des léches qui se réveillent...



Il ne faut pas voir des effets de meutes partout non plus, sinon ça va devenir invivable


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ta vie à l'air intéressante     , mais encore une fois je ne te dis pas ce que tu as faire,
> alors post ce que tu veux, et moi je fais la même chose...
> ça sent mauvais quand on te lis...Bassman
> en plus y a des léches qui se réveillent...


 Des lèches? Ou ça? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Des lèches? Ou ça? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:




Attends je sors la bêche, on va pouvoir aller à la pêche


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Des lèches? Ou ça? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


 des lèches quoi ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Des lèches? Ou ça? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Regardes dans une glace...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Regardes dans une glace...



J'ai trouvé qu'une rhum-raisin. J'ai pas vu grand chose


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Pfff. vous êtes pas jouasses. Pisque c'est comme ça jvais mfaire des pates tiens. ça interressera des gens jsuis sûr.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. vous êtes pas jouasses. Pisque c'est comme ça jvais mfaire des pates tiens. ça interressera des gens jsuis sûr.



Virtuellement tu m'invites Malko ?


----------



## Talchan (4 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. vous êtes pas jouasses. Pisque c'est comme ça jvais mfaire des pates tiens. ça interressera des gens jsuis sûr.


 en tout cas ce sera plus doux, j'viens d'en faire des chinoises


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> en plus y a des léches qui se réveillent...


 Ce ne sont pas de lèches comme tu dis mais des gens qui sont d'accord entre eux.... 
 petite différence
 pas besoin d'allégence pour être d'accord


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Virtuellement tu m'invites Malko ?



C'est une demande d'invitation ?


----------



## kodex (4 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Attends je sors la bêche, on va pouvoir aller à la pêche


C'est bon pour amorcer ça ?


----------



## kodex (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Regardes dans une glace...


Tu vas parler un peu meilleur plussss mieux toi ?!  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Décembre 2004)

kodex a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas parler un peu meilleur plussss mieux toi ?!  :mouais:



N'attaquer pas mon Kid   

Il n'est qu'à moi et nous avons un lourd contentieux


----------



## kodex (4 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> N'attaquer pas mon Kid
> 
> Il n'est qu'à moi et nous avons un lourd contentieux


Alors... Si c'est une pêche privée...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Décembre 2004)

kodex a dit:
			
		

> Alors... Si c'est une pêche privée...



c'est de la pêche au gros


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Je digère mes pâtes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> C'est une demande d'invitation ?



Les pâtes doivent être froides maintenant et puis j'ai déjà dîné


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les pâtes doivent être froides maintenant et puis j'ai déjà dîné



vous allez peut être souper (à la grimace) ?


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

qu'est ce qui se passe ce soir ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> N'attaquer pas mon Kid
> 
> Il n'est qu'à moi et nous avons un lourd contentieux



Merde c'est ton champion ??? Pardon alors, je te le laisse 
Si t'es libre un mercredi soir, tu pourrais passer dîner avec ton champion, on se fait souvent des repas.

Mais attention, classe internationale uniquement, enfin là, c'est bon tu rentres sans problème


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

ben tu sais quoi mon Robie ? C'est tout le mal que je te souhaite.  :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

bon... j'arrête de boire.


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon... j'arrête de boire.


 nan hein ! je déconne !


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

par contre, j'arrête de flooder.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde c'est ton champion ??? Pardon alors, je te le laisse
> Si t'es libre un mercredi soir, tu pourrais passer dîner avec ton champion, on se fait souvent des repas.
> 
> Mais attention, classe internationale uniquement, enfin là, c'est bon tu rentres sans problème



C'est pas possible avant fin 2007  

Tu vois, les pochettes de bide et musique c'est encore plus fort que la tour Eiffel en allumettes  

Le tien il fait quoi ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas de lèches comme tu dis mais des gens qui sont d'accord entre eux....
> petite différence
> pas besoin d'allégence pour être d'accord



ça c'est trés bien pour modérer, mais c'est pas forcément vrai !
car comme je l'ai déjà expliqué, je ne dicte pas aux autres ce qu'il doivent poster...
donc ceux qui sont d'accord entre eux...
ne devraient pas sortir du troupeau de cette maniére révolutionnaire...
d'aprés eux il suffit d'avoir un Mac pour ne pas être un crétin, ben non !
(j'ai aussi un PC)
Ce comportement peut être expliqué en observant
les bans de sardines ou les nuées d'hirondelles...


----------



## iTof (5 Décembre 2004)

là, je regarde un reportage avec les petits loups sur la fabrication de la bière sur France 3 ("C'est pas sorcier")


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

merci de l'info, je vais faire de même :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible avant fin 2007
> 
> Tu vois, les pochettes de bide et musique c'est encore plus fort que la tour Eiffel en allumettes
> 
> Le tien il fait quoi ?



Pitchfork tu ne devrais pas avoir ce côté élitiste

en fréquentant des gens comme Bassman...  :sleep: 

( en plus c'est pas gentil pour ceux qui passent leur vie à coller des allumettes )


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Arghhh c'est fini 


Une p'tite mousse ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh c'est fini
> 
> 
> Une p'tite mousse ? [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Tiens maintenant c'est sur Chambord et les animaux qui peuplent sa foret. Un peu plus suppo comme émission. :sleep: 
P'têtre plutôt y aller en vrai cet aprèm


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork tu ne devrais pas avoir ce côté élitiste
> 
> en fréquentant des gens comme Bassman...  :sleep:
> 
> ( en plus c'est pas gentil pour ceux qui passent leur vie à coller des allumettes )



Moi je crains degun   

En plus j'ai de grosses casseroles   : j'écoute Jean-Pierre François   

Avec cela si on participe tous les 2 à un dîner un mercredi je ne sais pas qui le serait    

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crains degun
> 
> En plus j'ai de grosses casseroles   : j'écoute Jean-Pierre François
> 
> ...



(n'ais pas peur de Degun il est gentil,
et Bassman aussi lorsqu'on fait ce qu'il dit  )

je ne te dis pas ce que tu as à faire, voilà mon élitisme...
vivement le prochain Jean Pierre François, sûrement un mec cool...

Bon dimanche à tous  et bon appétit pour mercredi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche et bon appétit pour mercredi
> (n'ais pas peur de Degun il est gentil,
> et Bassman aussi lorsqu'on fait ce qu'il dit  )
> je ne te dis pas ce que tu as à faire, voilà mon élitisme...
> ...



ni Dieu, ni maître


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ni Dieu, ni maître


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

là, je me réveille. La vie est belle... Enfin, pas mal quand on cherche bien, non? :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

bon, je vais me faire un café... Quitte à faire de la philo de comptoir, autant avoir l'équipement...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ni Dieu, ni maître



C'est ça oui !!! ni Bassman


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

Kidmescouilles, va falloir que tu arrêtes sérieusement, ma patience (deja bien epprouvée par ta betise et ta connerie lattente) a ses limites qu'il ne faudrait vraiment pas mieux franchir.


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Kidmescouilles, va falloir que tu arrêtes sérieusement, ma patience (deja bien epprouvée par ta betise et ta connerie lattente) a ses limites qu'il ne faudrait vraiment pas mieux franchir.



Bass ton bonnet est de travers !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Kidmescouilles, va falloir que tu arrêtes sérieusement, ma patience (deja bien epprouvée par ta betise et ta connerie lattente) a ses limites qu'il ne faudrait vraiment pas mieux franchir.



Qu'est ce que je disais, ta véritable nature se réveille... :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

j'suis zen mon Roberto, j'ai juste un caillou dans la chaussure


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

heu... d'après ce que je lis, y a comme des couilles qui se trimballent par là...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Tout est en place


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

héhéhé  En tout cas, ça chauffe !!!


----------



## spyan (5 Décembre 2004)

Lapsus Révélateur !!!!


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Lapsus Révélateur !!!!


 où ça ???


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

I'm Back !!! :style:


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> I'm Back !!! :style:


 YEAAAAAHHHHHH  ça faisait longtemps, me dit pas que tu travaillais !!!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Non !!! Dis pas de grossièretés comme ça !!!!


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non !!! Dis pas de grossièretés comme ça !!!!


  moi je dois retourner bosser mais avant je vais manger... Amuses toi bien !!! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Attends mais manger c'est aussi un boulot !


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Si ça pouvait être vrai je ferais que ça


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

Ya les guignols à la télé. Mais surtout après ya le ZAPPING.  :love:


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me demande comment il se fait que je sois en forme, _et combien de temps ça va durer..._


 Et t'as bu combien de cafés ???


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Ya les guignols à la télé. Mais surtout après ya le ZAPPING.  :love:


 VIVE LE ZAPPING !!!!! :love:


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ça en devient risible là !
 J'ai beau chercher, être compréhensive, faire des efforts pour essayer de comprendre quelque chose qui m'aurait échapper.
 Mais non, je trouve pas. 

 Risible ou pitoyable... j'hésite... 
 Allez hop ! On va faire un prix de gros ! ça marche pour les deux !


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Il est l'heure de retourner bosser... 
A plus tard


----------



## Nexka (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me demande comment il se fait que je sois en forme, _et combien de temps ça va durer..._



Ce sont mes photos qui te font cet effet là??


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça en devient risible là !
> J'ai beau chercher, être compréhensive, faire des efforts pour essayer de comprendre quelque chose qui m'aurait échapper.
> Mais non, je trouve pas.
> 
> ...



Sauf ton respect il y en a 3 là : Kid, Bass et moi ?

Je rentre dans le prix de gros ?


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

hum... petite explication de texte (quoi ? J'suis pas claire???  ) : 
   Les deux sont les termes risible et pitoyable, mais on doit pouvoir en ajouter d'autre... 



  [edit pour être encore plus claire]ça ne s'adresse ni à toi ni à Bassman[/edit pour être encore plus claire]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

Je suis malade 
Trachéïte


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Là je me cherche un nouveau téléphone portable ... Et je ne sais choisir


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là je me cherche un nouveau téléphone portable ... Et je ne sais choisir


 T'as qu'a m'en prendre un pendant que tu y es


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il est l'heure de retourner bosser...
> A plus tard


 Tu arrêtes quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Bon, là je prend mon café, puis le pousse café et après direction la fête à Neuneu :hosto: :malade: :fou: :suicide:


----------



## Nexka (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Euh : *ton pull rose qui bouge* et ta jolie... _enfin ton félin femelle..._
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Euhhh  :hein:   Comment ça il bouge mon pull??  :hein:  :mouais:   

Hmmm roberto, arréte le café


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hum... petite explication de texte (quoi ? J'suis pas claire???  ) :
> Les deux sont les termes risible et pitoyable, mais on doit pouvoir en ajouter d'autre...
> 
> 
> ...



Dites les enfants, vous allez continuer à nous mettre de l'huile sur le feu encore longtemps là ?    :rateau:  :bebe:


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Dites les enfants, vous allez continuer à nous mettre de l'huile sur le feu encore longtemps là ?    :rateau:  :bebe:


 Bha ça m'embêtait que Pitchfork ait mal compris...

 Pi ça fait de jolies flammes non, l'huile sur le feu.


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

Pyrowomane.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bha ça m'embêtait que Pitchfork ait mal compris...
> 
> Pi ça fait de jolies flammes non, l'huile sur le feu.



Préviens la prochaine fois ... J'ai failli y laisser mes bouclettes


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Préviens la prochaine fois ... J'ai failli y laisser mes bouclettes


 oups !
 j'voudrais pas te faire roussir


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2004)

Là, je cherche un modèle de vertu, quelqu'un a ça en bibliothèque ?




			
				Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Dites les enfants, vous allez continuer à nous mettre de l'huile sur le feu encore longtemps là ?    :rateau:  :bebe:



On va pouvoir faire des crêpes pour accompagner le café


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je cherche un modèle de vertu, quelqu'un a ça en bibliothèque ?



l'indifférence


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2004)

Moi, pour l'instant, je me fais ch.....  
Un sale dimanche quoi !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## macarel (5 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de planter un pecher au jardin, alors faut que je me repose


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je cherche un modèle de vertu, quelqu'un a ça en bibliothèque ?



La Duchesse de MortSauf ds _Le Lys dans la vallée_ ? Enfin la vertu selon Balzac hein.


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2004)

La je suis en train de faire des essais pour migrer une base 4D en v2004
Et en même temps, je regarde et j'écoute  tous les clips des Smiths qui passent en fond sonore sur MTV 2 (petite pensée pour Ice )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

coucouuuuuu!!!!!!     

là entre 2 plats et une causette 
je viens lire les messages en retard et poster pa ci par là 

je suis au café , le dessert terminé on ira faire une promenade
au marché de noel 

bon fine d'aprem a tous !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On monte un _Club International_, là, vite-fait ?



Je peux me joindre à vous ?


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh  :hein:   Comment ça il bouge mon pull??  :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> Hmmm roberto, arréte le café



C'est du Colombien, il y a un laps de temps pas négligeable pour le sevrage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je peux me joindre à vous ?


Avec le plus grand plaisir !!!!!!!    
Mais si tu viens ... et que Roberto vient aussi ... on ne se fera plus ch... ! c'est nase ça pour un sale dimanche !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Faut que j'aille taper mon texte d'anglais...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'aille taper mon texte d'anglais...


   ... je préfère encore me faire ch... tout seul dans mon coin !!!!!!  
  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hum... petite explication de texte (quoi ? J'suis pas claire???  ) :
> Les deux sont les termes risible et pitoyable, mais on doit pouvoir en ajouter d'autre...
> ça ne s'adresse ni à toi ni à Bassman



Risible et pitoyable...
Renseignes toi sur les bans de sardines 
(c'est difficile lorsqu'on est dedans)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Tu fais chier tout le monde, là, t'es au courant ?
> _Prends un peu de recul, ou bien un peu l'air..._



Encore une


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

alors comment se passe ce dimanche ? Moi, j'enchaine le boulot, je suis rendu à l'hitoire du graphisme, je dois triller une collection de flyer YOUPI !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Je vois qu'avec certains, là où ils passent l'ambiance trépasse


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Dedalus (5 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je cherche un modèle de vertu, quelqu'un a ça en bibliothèque ?
> 
> 
> )


La marquise d'O de Kleist ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> La marequise d'O de Kleist ?


 c'est assez spécial quand même


----------



## Dedalus (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est assez spécial quand même



???????????

(à part la coquille (corrigée),  je ne vois pas en quoi ? Évidement y'a toujours le risque de confondre avec histoire d'O   )


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ???????????
> 
> (à part la coquille (corrigée), je en vois pas en quoi ?Évidement y'a toujours le risque de confondre avec histoire d'O   )


 j'ai du confondre avec autre chose (c'était bien l'histoire d'O) :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

là, je viens de voir ma future ex femme rentrer dans l'appart prendre 3 affaires en poser 2 et repartir comme si de rien n'était...    :mouais: 
Je crois que finalement je refuse de la comprendre...


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ma future ex femme



c'est pas le syndrome Burton / Taylor


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le syndrome Burton / Taylor



ça pourrait y ressembler, mais c'est pas rassurant   :mouais:  :affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (5 Décembre 2004)

J'ai connu ça vu de l'autre côté : mes parents se sont mariés ensemble deux fois (avec avoir divorcé, of course), mais ça s'est plutôt bien passé. Jamais eu autant de fou-rire qu'à leur second mariage


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu ça vu de l'autre côté : mes parents se sont mariés ensemble deux fois (avec avoir divorcé, of course), mais ça s'est plutôt bien passé. Jamais eu autant de fou-rire qu'à leur second mariage


c'est tout le mal que je me souhaite


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Au menu ce soir :*
> - Pour ma femme : Smecta© - Bouillon de légumes
> - Pour le petit : bouillie vanille - Smecta© - Aspégic 100© - Primalan®
> - Pour le grand : Smecta© - Bouillon de légumes - Compote si ça passe - Aspégic 250©.
> ...


sympa chez toi!   

PS:merci pour les coups de boule!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Prends un peu de recul, ou bien un peu l'air..._



Il faudrait l'épingler cette phrase quelque part en-dessus des forums...  En fait si tout le monde la prend au pied de la lettre, je crois que MacG va pouvoir faire une croix sur ses menus revenus provenant de la vente de packs divers et variés. Bengilli n'aura pas une nouvelle clarinette pour Noël et Mackie devra encore aller aux AES avec Golf vu qu'il ne pourra pas s'acheter la voiture de ses rêves.  Voilà qui est fâcheux, extrêmement fâcheux :mouais:


----------



## duracel (5 Décembre 2004)

Je peux avoir les restes?
J'ai faim.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Apéro et langue de boeuf


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Apéro et langue de boeuf



Pas langue au chat ?


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

Je repars ds ma piaule estudiantine sans lumière ni MacG et apprendre ces 20 théorèmes de Maths pour demain. 

Si c'est pas un mauvais coup du sort ça. 3h plus tôt que prévu !!! 

Snif.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je repars ds ma piaule estudiantine sans lumière ni MacG et apprendre ces 20 théorèmes de Maths pour demain.
> 
> Si c'est pas un mauvais coup du sort ça. 3h plus tôt que prévu !!!
> 
> Snif.



Vas-tu survivre sans nous ?  


PS: bonne semaine


----------



## Pierrou (5 Décembre 2004)

Ah ouais, là, bonne chance, moi je regarde stade 2 en révisant ma philo pour demain ( mais si c'est efficace comme méthode de révisons  ) et pis, ben je surveille mes downloads aussi


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

dans ma saoulographie, j'ai paumé mon portefeuille cette nuit.


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

Tu as regardé dans les poches du mackie, des fois que... ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> dans ma saoulographie, j'ai paumé mon portefeuille cette nuit.


Un grand classique... Je connais.
Sujet de thread possible? .... hum .... Pas politiquement correct


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas langue au chat ?







nan, nan 

mais faut déjà finir l'apéro


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nan, nan
> 
> mais faut déjà finir l'apéro



Là je regarde la tête de ton avatar dans Bob L'éponge sur Télétoon avec ma fille.
Vais pas tarder à aller me coucher moi... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous !!!

la je lis encore vos posts en attente de voir si je vais encore
voir de pres mon wc   

tout avait bien commencé
les invités sympa, l'ambiance aussi

la promenade tres reussie mais voila ,tout se gache vers 18h30....

un des gamins commence a vomir , 
l'heure tourne et le pere commence a etre pressé
il doit ramener les enfants a leur mere 

19h00 ça commence a etre vraiment tard, il y a environ 1h de route
pour ramener les enfants a la mere...

il partent et .....10 minutes apres le telephone sonne :
la voiture du copain ne demarre pas 

apres 1h environ a essayer de la faire demarrer on decide de ramener
tout ce monde avec ma voiture....

a mi-chemin le gamin recommence a vomir
ma voiture et moi meme on a eté bien "arrosé"  

arrivé chez la mere on reprend la route pou deposer le pere 
on arrive juste a temp pour que a mon tour je "arrose " son jardin !!!

maintenant j'attend voir si mes vomissements ont terminé
j'ai plus que envie d'aller au dodo


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Courage Robertav  :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous !!!
> 
> la je lis encore vos posts en attente de voir si je vais encore
> voir de pres mon wc
> ...


 c'est pas cool ce que tu racontes là... 
Bonne nuit et remet toi bien  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

n'oublie pas la cuvette à coté du lit :/

Bon rétablissement


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2004)

Ben là, je viens de mettre les trois Suisses au lit, je vais mettre quelques photos de l'AES Belge 3.0 en ligne.


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben là, je viens de mettre les trois Suisses au lit, je vais mettre quelques photos de l'AES Belge 3.0 en ligne.


 cool  J'adore les photos d'AES :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> cool  J'adore les photos d'AES :love:



Tu en veux ?  J'en ai.    (première série de photos)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu en veux ?  J'en ai.    (première série de photos)


  cool


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu en veux ?  J'en ai.    (première série de photos)


 YOUPI !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Et une deuxième série en ligne, une.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2004)

Excellent tout ça !!!  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2004)

là, je reprends le boulot après une semaine d'hosto et 4 heures de sommeil cette nuit... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

salut à tous. de Retour sur terre. Super les séries de tof' Foguenne  (vous êtes tours très beaux  ).


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2004)

Sympa les photos 

Bon, là maintenant, j'ai _vraiment_ du mal à me motiver au taf


----------



## PommeQ (6 Décembre 2004)

Perso, un lundi de WE ou je dois me taper de l'analyse financiére ...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'attend que nos amis Suisses ce réveil pour petit-déjeuner.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'attend que nos amis Suisses ce réveil pour petit-déjeuner.


Remets-leur mon bonjour! :love:


----------



## iTof (6 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Remets-leur mon bonjour! :love:


 bonjour les hôtes belges  ... z'avez bien assurés apparemment 
> merci pour les photo, ça facilite la reprise du lundi :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2004)

Vivement le week-end prochain :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2004)

La je prends racine... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2004)

Belle plante va    





Oui je sais par où est la sortie ... :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2004)

Narf :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'attend que nos amis Suisses ce réveil pour petit-déjeuner.



ça va  ils ne ronflent pas trop   

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je prends racine... :mouais:



 Angie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vivement le week-end prochain :sleep:


tu ne seras jamais aussi proche du week end prochain que maintenant...non, maintenant, ....non maintenant. bref, c'est bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Préparation des examens


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Angie


 Coucou Lemmy  :love:


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde, bonjour Modern__Thing 
Je prépare mon repas.


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 4 heures de sommeil cette nuit... :sleep:




toi aussi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous     


moi je suis pas au top
trop vaseuse !!  


bon aprem a tous !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi ?  :mouais:



on essaiera d'aller plus vite la prochaine fois  :rateau:


----------



## wildchild76 (6 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde, bonjour Modern__Thing
> Je prépare mon repas.


Bonjour tout le monde !!!
Moi ca y est j ai fini va falloir qu je me remette au boulot.....snifff
Heureusement mon i-book est la pour me tenir compagnie  
Vivement ce week end..


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

Café ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui trop de Boulot pour s'amuser...avec les pro de la "GameBoy"...
bonne journée à tous... :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (6 Décembre 2004)

la je me lamente vu tout ce que je vais avoir à faire en rentrant chez moi ce soir


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> la je me lamente vu tout ce que je vais avoir à faire en rentrant chez moi ce soir



Bon courage L'ipodeur... ne pense plus à ce soir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Café ?


 Capuccino :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Café ?


 merci :love:


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> merci :love:


Un petit speculoos, en l'honneur de nos amis belges, avec ton café ?


----------



## Immelman (6 Décembre 2004)

Bon sinterklas 

Un colocataire a rapporte un routeur --> internet a la maison de nouveau, je connais un proprio qui ne sera pas tres content  

Je me prepare a bouler dans une dizaine de messages... 
Un zanzibar anyone?


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2004)

Là ménan j'ai enfin accès à Internet...

 Alors bon, voila, j'ai signé mon bail jeudi, j'ai déménagé tout ce qu'il fallait j'ai dévalisé IKEA, et puis j'ai même pas profté du week-end pour me reposer de tout ça, vu que j'étais chez les belges  :love:

 Bon, j'ai des tonnes de retard à rattraper par ici moi...


----------



## Nexka (6 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménan j'ai enfin accès à Internet...
> 
> Alors bon, voila, j'ai signé mon bail jeudi, j'ai déménagé tout ce qu'il fallait j'ai dévalisé IKEA, et puis j'ai même pas profté du week-end pour me reposer de tout ça, vu que j'étais chez les belges  :love:
> 
> Bon, j'ai des tonnes de retard à rattraper par ici moi...



T'as profité pour acheter un sapin?? Ils ont des super sapins chez Ikea... En plus aprés Noel ils te le reprennent et te le remboursent en bon d'achat!! Sont bien ces Suedois    :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2004)

hop je rentre tout juste de Roissy ou j'suis allé rapporter 2 PB 12" non conforme a la commande.

J'aurais mis la matinée entiere...  du coup j'suis allé retrouver mon père pour bouffer  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> hop je rentre tout juste de Roissy ou j'suis allé rapporter 2 PB 12" non conforme a la commande.
> 
> J'aurais mis la matinée entiere...  du coup j'suis allé retrouver mon père pour bouffer  :love:



Bonne journée Bassman, toutes mes excuses...
(t'as vu pas de photos nazes ...)


----------



## NightWalker (6 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> hop je rentre tout juste de Roissy ou j'suis allé rapporter 2 PB 12" non conforme a la commande.
> 
> J'aurais mis la matinée entiere...  du coup j'suis allé retrouver mon père pour bouffer  :love:


 Toi... t'as trouvé le plan pour te faire inviter... 

 Bon après-midi à vous tous... je retourne à mes bugs...


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'as profité pour acheter un sapin??


Voui bien sûr je vais mettre un sapin dans mon salon comme ça je pourrai mettre tout seul les guirlandes, regarder poilde... euh les boules colorées et les trucs clignotants tout seul, et puis me faire des cadeaux à moi que j'ouvrirai tout seul, ou glisser des bonbons tout seul dans mes chaussettes toutes seules. :hein:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Sont bien ces Suedois    :love:


Oui, et si ils faisaient des chaises pliantes où j'ai plus que les bout des doigts pieds qui touchent par terre ce serait encore mieux :hein:
        (grmbl)


  


_    Sinon je m'attendais à une autre réaction de ta part , tant pis _


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et si ils faisaient des chaises pliantes où j'ai plus que les bout des doigts pieds qui touchent par terre ce serait encore mieux :hein:
> (grmbl)



Jamais moins d'un mètre 80 le suédois...


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée Bassman, toutes mes excuses...
> (t'as vu pas de photos nazes ...)


La nuit aurait donc portée conseil à l'eau tiède coincée entre tes 2 oreilles, ca m'emeut presque  

Alleluya


----------



## queenlucia (6 Décembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2004)

salut


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



bonjour, vous


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2004)

là, j'attends 30 petits coups de boule....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, j'attends 30 petits coups de boule....


déjà fait je crois


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, j'attends 30 petits coups de boule....


Il faut les mériter ! 
  Enfin il faudrait :hein:
  Hmmmmm

  Bon mettons que j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, j'attends 30 petits coups de boule....


 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr."


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La nuit aurait donc portée conseil à l'eau tiède coincée entre tes 2 oreilles, ca m'emeut presque
> 
> Alleluya



Merci Bassman, non ne pleure pas :sick:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

C'est reparti le thread des CDB? :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est reparti le thread des CDB? :mouais:


Pas vraiment (faut pas se faire repérer  ), mais si tu as des envies de bouler :casse: , faut pas te priver  

Et  à Queenlucia qui fête son premier message


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment (faut pas se faire repérer  ), mais si tu as des envies de bouler :casse: , faut pas te priver
> 
> Et  à Queenlucia qui fête son premier message


 Ok, j'ai compris 
Je voulais donc te remercier pour tes précisions (c'est assez discret ça,  ) mais malheureusement la machine veut pas


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> mais malheureusement la machine veut pas


Pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

bon aprem a tous !!   

si quelq'un a envie de perdre quelques kg
ou simplement un arret maladie 
passez chez moi , je vous refile une gastro gratos


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2004)

C'est gentil de partager


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> gastro gratos




c'est presque oulipien ça


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon aprem a tous !!
> 
> si quelq'un a envie de perdre quelques kg
> ou simplement un arret maladie
> passez chez moi , je vous refile une gastro gratos


j'y ai eu droit il y a peu











Bon courage !! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

je vois je vois     

personne veux ce que je propose, ben tampi ,
 il y a aussi des manalas chocolat et mandarine  pour ce soir

la aussi personne en veut ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

Tu vas peut-être éviter de nous détailler le menu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est presque oulipien ça



Quesaco ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quesaco ?



indice : lipogramme


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment (faut pas se faire repérer  ), mais si tu as des envies de bouler :casse: , faut pas te priver
> 
> Et  à Queenlucia qui fête son premier message


Ca s'echange au marché noir il parait


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> indice : lipogramme



Euh je dois perdre quelques kilogrammes par une liposuccion ?


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2004)

là, je me demande quelle couleur de chaussettes je vais mettre à mon ipod pour le promener ce soir dans le RER


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là, je me demande quelle couleur de chaussettes je vais mettre à mon ipod pour le promener ce soir dans le RER




rose !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

bon bon oki , on va etre sage, rouge , c'est la periode non


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Eh je dois perdre quelques kilogrammes par une liposuccion ?




vu ton avatar, t'as pas vraiment l'air d'etre gros !!!


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rose !!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> bon bon oki , on va etre sage, rouge , c'est la periode non


ya pas, faut que je me contente du rose alors


----------



## Immelman (6 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir on doit aller a l'Opera car une amie y chante, crete et T-shirt Motorhead de rigueur.

On a de nouveau internet youhou!!! 

 Robertav


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya pas, faut que je me contente du rose alors



Crois-en mon expérience rose c'est parfait ça va avec tout !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir on doit aller a l'Opera car une amie y chante, crete et T-shirt Motorhead de rigueur.
> 
> On a de nouveau internet youhou!!!
> 
> Robertav




coucou


----------



## Nexka (6 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui bien sûr je vais mettre un sapin dans mon salon comme ça je pourrai mettre tout seul les guirlandes, regarder poilde... euh les boules colorées et les trucs clignotants tout seul, et puis me faire des cadeaux à moi que j'ouvrirai tout seul, ou glisser des bonbons tout seul dans mes chaussettes toutes seules. :hein:



Ehhh Ohhh!!!   Kes t'as contre les gens qui font leur sapin tout seul dans leur salon, et qui mettent leur déco tout seul!! ?? 
C'est ce que j'ai fais moi!!! :hein:  
C'est marrant... :rose:

Bon ok moi j'ai mon chat qui fait tomber toute les boules et les poursuit dans tout l'apart, c'est vrai que ça rajoute de l'animation   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et si ils faisaient des chaises pliantes où j'ai plus que les bout des doigts pieds qui touchent par terre ce serait encore mieux :hein:
> (grmbl)




Mais non c'est pas la faute des chaises   :hein:   , c'est la faute de ta moquette à taupes!!  


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _    Sinon je m'attendais à une autre réaction de ta part , tant pis _



Euhhh Sorry   

Koike j'ai fait moi encore    :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Décembre 2004)

Moi là je prépare un petit dessert pour ce soir chez une copine japonaise, des petites madeleines aux zeste de citron et au matcha, avec une petite crème anglaise maison toute simple.


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je prépare un petit dessert pour ce soir chez une copine japonaise, des petites madeleines aux zeste de citron et au matcha, avec une petite crème anglaise maison toute simple.


  au matcha 

  C'est quoi ça ?

 edit : c'est donc ça


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

la table est prete: chocolat chaud , mandarines et manalas...

les cadeaux pour fiston aussi......

c'etait pas prevu les cadeaux mais la maitresse  (grrrr  ) a dis aux enfants
que ce soir s.nicolas aurait ammené des cadeaux ux enfants sages.....

d'un coup voila, les cadeaux que mamancherie  a prevu pour noel
va lui les donner ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> au matcha
> 
> C'est quoi ça ?




le coté caché gourmand de lumai fait surface       :love:


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2004)

il est pas si caché que ça !


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ehhh Ohhh!!!   Kes t'as contre les gens qui font leur sapin tout seul dans leur salon, et qui mettent leur déco tout seul!! ??


Oups j'ai gaffé  :rose:  :rateau:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Koike j'ai fait moi encore    :mouais:  :hein:


Oh rien, tu as juste oublié de me rappeler un truc


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Décembre 2004)

Le matcha est donc un thé vert japonais moulu très fin et très amer, utilisé traditionnellement lors de la cérémonie du thé, et qui va très bien en cuisine, particulièrement dans les desserts et pâtisserie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

Je teste ma signature avec mon petit dancingsmiley, mis  en ligne par Spyro... Si ça marche, un vrai CDB mérité pour lui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

pour Spyro


----------



## Nexka (6 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh rien, tu as juste oublié de me rappeler un truc




Mais non mais non   

j'attend le printemps, elles sont plus belles    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

J'écoute France Inter, une émission sur les rencontres numériques !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute France Inter, une émission sur les rencontres numériques !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2004)

la je boule ba-bam-bam-badaboum       en attendant le mangé


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2004)

là, je me dis qu'il ne me reste que 18 points pour changer de statut...  
PS merci aux coudbuleurs du jour!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

couocou !!!!!!     :love: 

bonne soirée a tous !!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je me dis qu'il ne me reste que 18 points pour changer de statut...
> PS merci aux coudbuleurs du jour!




en voila 5   :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (6 Décembre 2004)

épuisé d'une journée passée dans le train et à regarder des ozalids (ça pue, en plus !). Vais relancer un petit tour de TER pour me détendre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2004)

yesssss, je mixe au Pacha!!! Merci Lumai!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> yesssss, je mixe au Pacha!!! Merci Lumai!!   :love:



c'et ça !!!  

c'est moi qui te boule et c'est lumai qui recoit les remerciments !!!      :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'et ça !!!
> 
> c'est moi qui te boule et c'est lumai qui recoit les remerciments !!!      :love:


donc merci à Macmarco, Nexka, Angie, Macelene, Moeil, Cyril D., Supermoquette, Robertav, Lumai et Mackie pour vos coups de boules!   

C'est bon, je crois que n'ai oublié personne... :rose:


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute France Inter, une émission sur les rencontres numériques !



Pas écouté, mais sur les ondes je parie qu'elles sont en nombre


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

Là, je cherche Vanessoleil, quelqu'un a vu un de ses posts ?


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je cherche Vanessoleil, quelqu'un a vu un de ses posts ?



Ah ça s'appelle des posts?

Là j'apprends


----------



## Dedalus (6 Décembre 2004)

Là je regarde (en zappant un peu parfois) Nico: Chelsea girl d'Andy Warhol qu'on m'a prêté aujourd'hui. Je ne savais pas que ça exitait en DVD.


----------



## kodex (6 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je suis malade.*
> :sick:
> 
> _Alors je bosse !_
> ...



Et bien voilà, je me demandais depuis hier où j'avais bien pu attraper cette crève...


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je suis malade.*
> :sick:
> 
> _Alors je bosse !_
> ...



Ben mince, tes remèdes furent donc sans effet. Tu veux un feutre  qui tienne chaud pour ciller au moins d'un ½il et bosser à peu près potable?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Là, je vais allé retrouvé les Suisses dans un bar d'Arlon.


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je suis malade.*
> :sick:
> 
> _Alors je bosse !_
> ...


 Ben pon poussin !! Tu t'es fait un bon grogg ? 

 (pas un grug, hein, un grogg...)


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2004)

Je vais me coucher bonne nuit !!!!!! :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben pon poussin !! Tu t'es fait un bon grogg ?
> 
> (pas un grug, hein, un grogg...)



Quoiqu'un bon grug pané...


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je viens de battre le chef du clan (nan nan pas la peine d'insister, je ne revèlerais pas l'identité de [MGZ]Slug  ) en duel a Unreal Tournament 2004; alors je savoure ma (trop) rare victoire :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

je viens d'apprendre que je me suis levé pour rien du coup je suis tout démotivé pour la journée


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Recouche-toi ! 
Je vais me refaire un café pour me réchauffer, après j'appelerai le syndic et le chauffagiste pour qu'ils s'occupent de "la carte électronique" de la chaudière... glaglagla... la température est tombée à 17 la nuit et 18 le jour. Ca fait pas chaud chaud chaud...
C'est marrant, les chaudières, comme les ordis, ont des pb de carte mère...


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

Si c'est la tempérture de l'eau de la chaudière c'est ennuyeux :rateau: mais sinon 18 c'est très supportable non ? Enfin c'est la températue* qu'iul** fait chez moi. Frileux  enfin ça te fait une bojne*** excuse "viens sous la couette il fait plus chaud :love:"





*_il fallait lire température_

**_il fallait lire il_

*** _il fallait lire bonne_


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Non, c'est la température devant l'écran et dans l'appart et je trouve que ça fait frisquet, surtout les mains et les pieds, 19-20 quand tu bosses devant l'écran, ça va, mais en dessous c'est pas terrible. Dans la chambre, il fait plus frais, et ça c'est pas une mauvaise chose, et en plus il y a la couette ! Mais je me recouche pas une fois debout 
Il faudrait que j'achète des pantoufles et des mouffles.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est la température devant l'écran et dans l'appart et je trouve que ça fait frisquet, surtout les mains et les pieds, 19-20 quand tu bosses devant l'écran, ça va, mais en dessous c'est pas terrible. Dans la chambre, il fait plus frais, et ça c'est pas une mauvaise chose, et en plus il y a la couette ! Mais je me recouche pas une fois debout
> Il faudrait que j'achète des pantoufles et des mouffles.



Demande à Nephou pour les moufles ("tempérture", "qu'iul" et "bojne") il doit connaître quelques bonnes adresses


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Nephou pour les moufles ("tempérture", "qu'iul" et "bojne") il doit connaître quelques bonnes adresses


 c'est pas bien de se moquer des dyslexiques


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

La je commence le taf de bonne humeur et toute motivee :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je commence le taf de bonne humeur et toute motivee :love:


 :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

je dormirais bien 10-12h de plus moi ce matin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je dormirais bien 10-12h de plus moi ce matin


----------



## Immelman (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je dormirais bien 10-12h de plus moi ce matin


 Pareil ici :mouais:,bon.. au boulot

 tout le monde, tournee de cappucino generale


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

là j'émerge de 11h de sommeil (ça fait au moins 2 ans que ça ne m'était pas arrivé  ) : merci les médocs. J'ai l'impression de jouer dans Narco. Salut  tout le monde.


----------



## Immelman (7 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là j'émerge de 11h de sommeil (ça fait au moins 2 ans que ça ne m'était pas arrivé  ) : merci les médocs. J'ai l'impression de jouer dans Narco. Salut  tout le monde.


 Pas de boing boing aujourd'hui , j'envie tes 11 heures de sommeil


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Pas de boing boing aujourd'hui , j'envie tes 11 heures de sommeil


je ne suis pas plus en forme que ça...j'ai super envie de dormir. :sleep:


----------



## Immelman (7 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas plus en forme que ça...j'ai super envie de dormir. :sleep:


 T'es pas le seul  mais moa je travaille mössieur 

_...Prompt retablissements_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas le seul  mais moa je travaille mössieur
> 
> _...Prompt retablissements_


et moi tu crois que je suis dans mon lit là ?  

Je suis au taf, en vrac, mais au taf.

D'ailleurs je vois les gens avec des têtes de pommes de terre........... c'est plus rigolo que d'habitude. (en plus je leur fais peur avec ma voix de Terminator)


----------



## Immelman (7 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et moi tu crois que je suis dans mon lit là ?
> 
> Je suis au taf, en vrac, mais au taf.
> 
> D'ailleurs je vois les gens avec des têtes de pommes de terre........... c'est plus rigolo que d'habitude. (en plus je leur fais peur avec ma voix de Terminator)


 wow, enfin t'as une bonne motivation pour poster sur le bar jour durant alors


----------



## macVamps (7 Décembre 2004)

- ce que nous faisons là, maintenant !!!

- nous venons de nettoyer la maison des foguennes :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Mes pauvres bichettes 

Passez donc voir tonton Bassou, il vous donnera un bonbon


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mes pauvres bichettes
> 
> Passez donc voir tonton Bassou, il vous donnera un bonbon



Justement t'as un chewing gum collé là, fait attention ou tu ranges tes bonbons  :style:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Va jouer cloporte


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Va jouer cloporte



merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mes pauvres bichettes
> 
> Passez donc voir tonton Bassou, il vous donnera un bonbon


 Tu es trop bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop bon



et enccore, il ne t'en a proposé qu'un, de bonbon...  




Ok, je sors... :rose:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

fab' t'es casse bonbon


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

bon app a tous !!!!

menu du jours : carottes !!!!    

sa rend aimables       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

après les bonbons, la carotte... :mouais: 
Mais vous avez quoi les filles aujourd'hui? :mouais: 





Ou alors il commence à être temps pour moi de sortir du célibat...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon app a tous !!!!
> 
> menu du jours : carottes !!!!
> 
> sa rend aimables       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Carottes en pâte d'amande ?  


PS :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> fab' t'es casse bonbon



le chewing gum est toujours là !!!
c'est pas bon pour ton image de star MacG ça, pas bon du tout...


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop bon



je pense pas qu'il parlait de sucrerie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> après les bonbons, la carotte... :mouais:
> Mais vous avez quoi les filles aujourd'hui? :mouais:
> Ou alors il commence à être temps pour moi de sortir du célibat...




moi je vais tres bien 
plus des malaises , en pleine forme !!!    

par contre dehors il fait un froid de chien
c'est pour cela le grincement des dents?     


ps : comment , tu es pas encore sorti du celibat ?   :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

T'as gouté pour savoir que c'est pas sucré ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas qu'il parlait de sucrerie


 :modo: Ben quoi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Carottes en pâte d'amande ?
> 
> 
> PS :




connais pas cette race, par contre j'ai recu un 
torrone de sardegna .....

je presage que il va pas rester  longtemp emballé dans sa boite !!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Ben quoi :rateau:




je traduis le gorille


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Qu'est-ce que je vais me faire à manger ? Rien que de penser au frigo vide, je frissonne (j'ai pas de mal, la T° de la pièce est 17...).

Vers 13-14h j'attaque ma liste. Je remarque que les cdb se font très rares, je stagne... enfin, c'est pas si grave 

bon app' à toutes et tous


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant j'ai envie de prendre mon après-midi et de tout laisser tomber pour aujourd'hui, j'en ai vraiment marre de cette journée de merde, de cette purée de pois, des courses qu'il faut faire, de ce mozilla sous linux, de mon haleine pas fraîche (je vais prendre un bonbon tiens), et patati et patata...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai envie de prendre mon après-midi et de tout laisser tomber pour aujourd'hui, j'en ai vraiment marre de cette journée de merde, de cette purée de pois, des courses qu'il faut faire, de ce mozilla sous linux, de mon haleine pas fraîche (je vais prendre un bonbon tiens), et patati et patata...



et spyro, tu m'entends ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

maintenant j'attends que mamancherie se reveille et je la ramene
chez le dentiste pour qu'il lui mets des dents (faux) provisoire  
ce matin il en a arraché 5   

là je l'ai bourré de anti-douleur


----------



## KARL40 (7 Décembre 2004)

Là, je m'interroge .... :hein:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Décembre 2004)

Si je trouve la solution, je vous ferai signe ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je m'interroge .... :hein:





arrete de penser aux cadaux du pere noel !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je m'interroge .... :hein:


Fais attention quand même


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si je trouve la solution, je vous ferai signe ! :rateau:


Sinon c'est pas grave: s'il n'y a pas de solution c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour votre soutien, mais j'ai finalement trouvé la solution : faut que je continue à travailler  

 

Bah oui, on peut rêver !! :rose:


----------



## dool (7 Décembre 2004)

là ménant, je me tape a tronche contre l'ecran car ca fais deja trois semaines que jai la meme chanson de noel en tête et que je la chante et rechante et rerechante....:sick:
 Et apres on me demande pourquoi j'aime pas la periode de noel...mais venez donc travailler en maternelle et les entendre chanter a longueur de matinée..... :hosto:

 Help pleaaase help....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> là ménant, je me tape a tronche contre l'ecran car ca fais deja trois semaines que jai la meme chanson de noel en tête et que je la chante et rechante et rerechante....:sick:



Plutôt normal pour un Chat Bleuet.


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

_c'est une lapine_


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Là ménan j'ai des idées pour faire des smileys _MAIS J'PEUX PAAAAAAAAAS    _


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre soutien, mais j'ai finalement trouvé la solution : faut que je continue à travailler




tu as raison, ça valait le coup de se poser la question


----------



## KARL40 (7 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison, ça valait le coup de se poser la question


Et plutôt deux fois q'une ! :bebe:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Décembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas comment annoncer à dandywarhol que le Père-Noël n'existe pas. 

 Z'auriez une idée ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> là ménant, je me tape a tronche contre l'ecran car ca fais deja trois semaines que jai la meme chanson de noel en tête et que je la chante et rechante et rerechante....:sick:
> Et apres on me demande pourquoi j'aime pas la periode de noel...mais venez donc travailler en maternelle et les entendre chanter a longueur de matinée..... :hosto:
> 
> Help pleaaase help....


Apprend leur des chansons paillardes :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment annoncer à dandywarhol que le Père-Noël n'existe pas.
> 
> Z'auriez une idée ?


Pfff il existe papa nowel


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Fin de tournée du Saint Nicolas, j'ai mis les boules de Noël là où il fallait. Mon sapin attend les votres 

Ah l'odeur de la cire des bougies mêlée à celles des mandarines, la crêche et tout, les regards des gamins...
plus que 3 semaines... 
Bon je retourne bosser


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je fais "marquer les forums comme lus", ça te nettoie un tableau de bord en cinq sec'


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

La ménant je me bidonne encore de l'info d'un pseudo collègue (ben voui, un gros porc qui en glande pas une, j'peux pas dire que c'est un collègue) qui vient de m'apprendre que Microsoft détenait 48 % d'apple... 

Mais qu'il est con


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La ménant je me bidonne encore de l'info d'un pseudo collègue (ben voui, un gros porc qui en glande pas une, j'peux pas dire que c'est un collègue) qui vient de m'apprendre que Microsoft détenait 48 % d'apple...
> 
> Mais qu'il est con



Il est trop con c'est 65% que Microsoft détient


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Hello Rob'


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Là je cherche un godemichet pour ma chef, qui me casse les **!!####*****!!! grave ! ne me donnez pas d'idée je sais où lui mettre


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il est trop con c'est 65% que Microsoft détient


  J'croyais qu'Apple avait racheté Cro$soft..... 



  Sinon, y'a bien Sylko qui voit Apple racheter IBM....


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2004)

'tain moi je me réveille à peine... 
 on est déjà demain ? :mouais:

 bah oui...


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là je cherche un godemichet pour ma chef, qui me casse les **!!####*****!!! grave ! ne me donnez pas d'idée je sais où lui mettre


 Tu lui ferais trop d'honneur, me semble-t'il.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui ferais trop d'honneur, me semble-t'il.....


en attendant elle me fait trop horreur  cette conne


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi elle veut te sauter dessus ou quoi ta chef alors tu cherches un objet pour qu'elle s'amuse en mode solo ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui ferais trop d'honneur, me semble-t'il.....


alors qu'un doigt suffirait :affraid: :modo:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'un doigt suffirait :affraid: :modo:


 Tu veux pas un Whisky d'abord ??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi elle veut te sauter dessus ou quoi ta chef alors tu cherches un objet pour qu'elle s'amuse en mode solo ??


je cherche un truc entre la massue * et le god king size histoire qu'elle se calme : ses sautes d'humeur sont certainement le fruit d'une certaine pauvreté sexuelle ou d'un manque de satisfaction. je lui aurait bien proposé l'onanisme, mais elle ne sait pas comment ça marche. 



* si le god ne marche pas alors la massue devrait la faire taire


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas un Whisky d'abord ??


j'aime pas le whisky


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

plus que 40 minutes de taf... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

re bonsoir a tous !!!     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De passage-éclair à la maison je vous adresse mes meilleurs sentiments les plus sincères !!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Roberto pense à te faire vacciner contre la grippe !  Et tiens-nous au courant de ton taux d'hémoglobine n'oublie pas !


----------



## Nexka (7 Décembre 2004)

Bon ben moi ménant, je vais devoir aller au travail   Alors que vous rentrez tous du votre   Et que vous allez tous parler, et que je pourrais pas vous lire  Snif  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je lui aurait bien proposé l'onanisme, mais elle ne sait pas comment ça marche.



Ben pour l'onanisme va falloir etre 2....


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

tiens, et si je finissais tôt pour une fois


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tiens, et si je finissais tôt pour une fois


Moi aussi.  je retourne dans mon terrier...   retrouver mes trois lapinous et Mr Lapin


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tiens, et si je finissais tôt pour une fois




Quand on se dit ça il faut le faire ça veut dire qu'on a pris des mauvaises habitudes 

je finis un chtiboulot avant d'aller préparer un bon repas pour un pote qui vient de Toulon; ce soir c'est moi qui cuisine. Pourvu que je ne brûle rien...


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.  je retourne dans mon terrier...   retrouver mes trois lapinous et Mr Lapin



hélas



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Quand on se dit ça il faut le faire ça veut dire qu'on a pris des mauvaises habitudes



tu crois pas si bien dire : j'y suis encore parce que outlook a désactivé une url dans un mail envoyé massivement et que les destinataires ne sont pas contents parce qu'ils ne veulent pas copier / coller l'url non clicable

bande de feignants  l'informatique crée des dépendances stupides "je peux pas cliquer" (et là on entend bien le "connard qu'est-ce que tu fous" condescendant dans la voix) non mais j'vous jure

je suis obligé de me fader du code dans outlook, je rêve; et de vérifier l'envoie des liens 


J'EN AI MARRE


----------



## Dedalus (7 Décembre 2004)

Ben là on regarde le frigo vide et on hésite : coquillettes ou resto à côté


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

macelene et la famille Pan Pan  a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.  je retourne dans mon terrier...   retrouver mes trois lapinous et Mr Lapin



Pas de civet alors ?   Zut


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi ménant, je vais devoir aller au travail   Alors que vous rentrez tous du votre   Et que vous allez tous parler, et que je pourrai pas vous lire  Snif  :hein:


Mais on pensera bien fort à toi promis   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous !!!!

mon sapin est fini !!!
me voila donc a passer un moment avec vous !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous !!!!
> 
> mon sapin est fini !!!
> me voila donc a passer un moment avec vous !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:








tu peux les déposer pour moi dessous   

merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux les déposer pour moi dessous
> 
> merci beaucoup





j'ai pas trop compris.....  

tu veux cette paire de chaussure pour noel ? 

en tout cas tres jolies     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas trop compris.....
> 
> tu veux cette paire de chaussure pour noel ?
> 
> en tout cas tres jolies     :love:



ben non: c'est pour y déposer mes cadeaux    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben non: c'est pour y déposer mes cadeaux    :mouais:




oki oki, jespere que elle ne puent pas trop fort     

dis, tu es sage toi, ça va vite pour remplir une paire de bottine   :love:  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (7 Décembre 2004)

J'attends le livreur de pizza


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas trop compris.....
> 
> tu veux cette paire de chaussure pour noel ?
> 
> en tout cas tres jolies     :love:



J'ai cru qu'il te les offrait  En tout cas ça n'irait peut être pas bien avec le sac Vuitton


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru qu'il te les offrait  En tout cas ça n'irait peut être pas bien avec le sac Vuitton



je vois que tu  as regardé ma liste pour noel


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu  as regardé ma liste pour noel



Tartaitement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

moi je regarde la tele italienne, rai 1 !!  

ce soir il y a plein de chanteurs que j'avais presque oublié leur existence  :rose: 

ils sont toujours fabuleux meme si de la generation de mamancherie  :love:  :love: 



je boule aussi en meme temp, difficile de trouver la bonne poire


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je boule aussi en meme temp, difficile de trouver la bonne poire



En cherchant bien, tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je regarde la tele italienne, rai 1 !!
> 
> ce soir il y a plein de chanteurs que j'avais presque oublié leur existence  :rose:
> 
> ...



Présent


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En cherchant bien, tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça




toi tu dois etre une mandarine ou une orange bref pas une poire
la machine veut pas    :love: 

par contre teo et elene ont eté au gout de la machine bouleuse


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu dois etre une mandarine ou une orange bref pas une poire
> la machine veut pas    :love:
> 
> par contre teo et elene ont eté au gout de la machine bouleuse



pourtant j'ai été un âne qu'on ne force pas aller boire et on dit une poire pour la soif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Présent




voilaaaa paffff c'est fait !!!!   

mais dis moi pourquoi tu m'as piqué mes pompons?     :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

Là, c'est marrant, mais j'ai l'étrange impression que Paris est en train de perdre à domicile...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est marrant, mais j'ai l'étrange impression que Paris est en train de perdre à domicile...



C'est bien toujours le PSG ?   Alors c'est normal


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

il y a foot ce soir?


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien toujours le PSG ?   Alors c'est normal


 Oauh, l'autre ! Tu sais qu'il y a un nouveau quartier, par chez toi ? Le _Panier percé_, on l'appelle...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a foot ce soir?



non comédie ou tragi-comédie (même s'il n'y a pas de sacrifice)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> non comédie ou tragi-comédie (même s'il n'y a pas de sacrifice)



oui je remarque 

bon, je continue donc a regarder ma telé italienne   

haaaaa nostalgie quand tu me tiens !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> non comédie ou tragi-comédie (même s'il n'y a pas de sacrifice)



Attends à la mi-temps ils sortent Michel Denisot en pompon girl pour faire le show et acheter de nouveaux joueurs  Ça se vend mieux que les calendriers des Dieux du stade


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Attends à la mi-temps ils sortent Michel Denisot en pompon girl pour faire le show et acheter de nouveaux joueurs  Ça se vend mieux que les calendriers des Dieux du stade



Comment disait-il Denisot aux guignols "Désolé"   

On peut leur filer José


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

maintenant je vais faire quoi?  

ben, je vais voir ce qu'il me dit mon lit  :sleep:  :sleep:      :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais faire quoi?
> 
> ben, je vais voir ce qu'il me dit mon lit  :sleep:  :sleep:      :love:  :love:



Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

salut tout le monde. De retour au taf pour une bonne journée de boulot (avec la grosse **#!"#!###"*** de chef). J'ai encore dormi plus je n'en avais besoin (10h)  .


Je vous souhaite une excellente journée.


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Là je me remet gemtillment de mon passage en Belgique et du transport des 10 litres de bières que j'ai ramené!!!  :rateau: 

Mémorable!!!!


Et sinon... ben j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi iChat me dit que mon nom a été "privisoirement" (12 heures)   effacé et que je ne peux plus me connecter avec....???  qqn y peut me renseigner?!?


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

Tiens j'ai acheté des plaques de cuisson hier soir !!  
  Je vais pouvoir me faire du riz et des pâtes !!  :love:
  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

vive le taf


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai acheté des plaques de cuisson hier soir !!
> Je vais pouvoir me faire du riz et des pâtes !!  :love:
> :hein:



Alors bon ap!!   

Tu as pas une idée pour mon problème iChat???


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde ! 
je vous souhaite une bonne journée et là je vais me réchauffer avec un café...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vive le taf


Il faut vite que tu consultes un medecin, toi !!


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je regarde la tele italienne, rai 1 !!
> 
> ce soir il y a plein de chanteurs que j'avais presque oublié leur existence  :rose:
> 
> ...





Merci ! ravi d'avoir été la bonne poire !


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pas une idée pour mon problème iChat???


C'est pas un forum technique on a dit   
   D'façon moi j'utilise pas iChat  
_(T'es sûr qu'on t'a pas fait une blague ?  )_


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut vite que tu consultes un medecin, toi !!


 C'est grave Doc ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

Global


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Décembre 2004)

bonjour !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2004)

là "maintenant"? je vous souhaite le bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !


 


Oh un jeu de piste


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh un jeu de piste


 A en perdre la tête....


----------



## KARL40 (8 Décembre 2004)

Je m'ennuie ce matin .... une horreur .... 

Et on peut même pas flooder !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

Karl


----------



## monoeil (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh un jeu de piste


d'atterrissage?  aussi tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde...  :love:


----------



## semac (8 Décembre 2004)

la je me mouche :sick:


----------



## KARL40 (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Karl


Salut Tibo  

Tu cours toujours !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tibo
> 
> Tu cours toujours !



Oui, toujours  Floodorori te salutant


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2004)

Salam aleikum  

là, j'ai faim


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> la je me mouche :sick:


 :affraid:

  Ah c'est un *M :hein:

*  Ouf


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Là... avec toutes les bouteilles que j'ai ramenée de Belgique... je peut me nourrir à la bière pendant 3 jours au moins!!!  alors bon ap!!    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde...  :love:




coucou angie


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ben moi je vais miamer, il fait faim par ici


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi je vais miamer, il fait faim par ici





bon app'


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi je vais miamer, il fait faim par ici




la j'ai pas faim, je vais peu être pas bosser demain si ça continu


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Décembre 2004)

Kfé, clope


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon app'



Pareil.
Je vais travailler ma liste . J'aimerai bien aller à Ibiza pour Noël. J'espère que le père Noël et la mère Noël seront généreux avec moi d'ici là


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Retour au travail...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

café


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> café



Clope


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Clope



 Non merci j'ai arrêté


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non merci j'ai arrêté


 Arfff, moi aussi... ça fait un mois...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

-----
?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Arfff, moi aussi... ça fait un mois...


 moi bientôt 2


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> moi bientôt 2


 Courage!


----------



## MrStone (8 Décembre 2004)

Le tabac, c'est tabou !
On en viendra tous à bout !!!
:rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Décembre 2004)

Histoire de remettre certaines pendules à l'heure.

 Le tabac n'a JAMAIS tué qui que ce soit.

 En revanche, tous les "additifs" et autres "agents de texture" sont à l'origine des cancers et autres saloperies développés....

 Merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de remettre certaines pendules à l'heure.
> 
> Le tabac n'a JAMAIS tué qui que ce soit.
> 
> ...


 :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Clope


 Je vais pas y tarder moah :love:

Je m'endors et je baille aux cornailles :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de remettre certaines pendules à l'heure.
> 
> Le tabac n'a JAMAIS tué qui que ce soit.
> 
> ...



Non c'est vrai, il faut le fumer pour qu'il soit dangereux...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

là je me demande pourquoi mon vendeur habituel me propose un ibook 14' 1,33 à 1399¤ au lieu de 1600¤ sur l'Apple store. Les caractéristiques sont les mêmes, c'es bien du ttc....je comprends pas. Et vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Courage!



Ca va bien t'inquiètes 

Je vais bien, tout va bien   
Je suis gai, tout me plait   
Wouaiiiiiii


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande pourquoi mon vendeur habituel me propose un ibook 14' 1,33 à 1399¤ au lieu de 1600¤ sur l'Apple store. Les caractéristiques sont les mêmes, c'es bien du ttc....je comprends pas. Et vous ?


 Parce qu'il est sympa ou qu'il en veux à ton ©


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non merci j'ai arrêté


et moi ça fait 1 an et 4 mois..... je suis hyper fier de moi (c'est rare)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

Toutes mes félicitations, on devrait créer un thread à ce propos d'ailleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et moi ça fait 1 an et 4 mois..... je suis hyper fier de moi (c'est rare)


 Il faut, sinon presque personne te le dit 

Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes félicitations, on devrait créer un thread à ce propos d'ailleurs


 9a n'a pas déjà été fait ?

Mr Archive, êtes vous là ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il est sympa ou qu'il en veux à ton ©


on va dire qu'il est sympa   sinon j'espère juste qu'il se fait un peu de fric quand même sur cette vente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2004)

Juste à présent, je viens d'envoyer bouler un gars qui me démarchait pour une assurance décès soit-disant révolutionnaire !!!!!  
A la limite, on n'était pas obligés d'être tout-à-fait mort pour en bénéficier !!!!  

Alors, quand, devant mon refus, il m'a dit textuellement : "Mais Monsieur, vous êtes imprévoyant !!!" je lui ai répondu du tac au tac : "Non seulement imprévoyant, mais aussi grossier et impoli !!!!" ... et je lui ai raccroché au nez !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de remettre certaines pendules à l'heure.
> 
> Le tabac n'a JAMAIS tué qui que ce soit.
> 
> ...



Et moi ça fais 6 semaine!!!! (juste un cigare à la B'AES  :rose:   )

Parcontre.... il est vrai que le tabac non-fumé n'a jamais tué personne... mais il est faut de dire que c'est ce qui est ajouté qui tue!!! 

Je m'explique:  Le tabac "pure" (séché et fumé) produit lui même sa nicotine et toute une série de produit hautement toxique qu'une feuille d'ortie ou qu'un trèfle à quatre feuille ne produit pas... Il faut pas croire que c'est que les marchand de tabac les méchants... le tabac en lui même n'est pas très gentil....

Courage aux "gros non-fumeurs"!!!!     (enfin; ceux qui ne fume pas mais pour qui c'est plus dure que pour ceux qui ne fumes pas mais qui  n'ont jamis fumé...   )

PS: ya un fil la dessus.....   

moi je vais voir mon orientateur professionel pour lui dire que toujours rien à l'horizon....


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste à présent, je viens d'envoyer bouler un gars qui me démarchait pour une assurance décès soit-disant révolutionnaire !!!!!
> A la limite, on n'était pas obligés d'être tout-à-fait mort pour en bénéficier !!!!
> 
> Alors, quand, devant mon refus, il m'a dit textuellement : "Mais Monsieur, vous êtes imprévoyant !!!" je lui ai répondu du tac au tac : "Non seulement imprévoyant, mais aussi grossier et impoli !!!!" ... et je lui ai raccroché au nez !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


    The Big POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2004)

A propos de tabac, saviez-vous que lorsque vous travaillez pour certaines grosses boîtes américaines, vous deviez remplir un questionnaire stipulant si vous fumiez ou pas et dans l'affirmative, combien de cigarettes par jour, depuis combien de temps etc... ...  
En cas de doute sur votre sincérité, ils peuvent vous "proposer" de passer un examen médical !!!
Limite non ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A propos de tabac, saviez-vous que lorsque vous travaillez pour certaines grosses boîtes américaines, vous deviez remplir un questionnaire stipulant si vous fumiez ou pas et dans l'affirmative, combien de cigarettes par jour, depuis combien de temps etc... ...
> En cas de doute sur votre sincérité, ils peuvent vous "proposer" de passer un examen médical !!!
> Limite non ???


et moi j'ai entendu que certaines grandes filiales de boites américaines proposaient des primes au salariés qui avaient arrêté de fumer : ça leur coûtait moins cher que les arrêts maladie, les absences des fumeurs qui partaient cloper dans les couloirs etc....... je trouve ça plutôt pas mal


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Rah, la-bas, c'est le patron qui paye l'assurance sante ou quoi? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rah, la-bas, c'est le patron qui paye l'assurance sante ou quoi? :mouais:



en France, le "patron" participe plus ou moins aux régimes santé.

quand l'assureur constate des déficits, il demande des augmentations...

procédure un peu différente pour les mutuelles mais le résultat est le même.

donc le patron (comme les salariés, d'ailleurs) est sensible aux résultats de ce type de contrat puisqu'il peut être amené à subir les conséquences financières de résultats défavorables.

un domaine où la concertation intelligente (car communauté d'intérêts) devrait être de mise!

smiley conseillé pour les deux parties:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai entendu que certaines grandes filiales de boites américaines proposaient des primes au salariés qui avaient arrêté de fumer : ça leur coûtait moins cher que les arrêts maladie, les absences des fumeurs qui partaient cloper dans les couloirs etc....... je trouve ça plutôt pas mal


 Merde, va falloir reprendre pour en profiter


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai entendu que certaines grandes filiales de boites américaines proposaient des primes au salariés qui avaient arrêté de fumer : ça leur coûtait moins cher que les arrêts maladie, les absences des fumeurs qui partaient cloper dans les couloirs etc....... je trouve ça plutôt pas mal


A quand le controle de la nuit qu'on a passé pour estimer notre productivité ??

-"Ah non, tu n'as pas droit a la prime, tu es sorti en boite hier soir"
-"Humm... toi non plus, t'as niqué bobone toute la nuit, tu as du etre fatigué donc moins productif"

:mouais: :mouais:

Sans moi merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> -"Humm... toi non plus, t'as niqué bobone toute la nuit, tu as du etre fatigué donc moins productif"


on contrôle avec échantillons ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour la confiance !


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la confiance !




confiance en quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous !!!!     :love: 

quoi de neuf aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous !!!!     :love:
> 
> quoi de neuf aujourd'hui ?



une toute bonne nouvelle: les fous le sont tout autant qu'hier


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Non seulement imprévoyant, mais aussi grossier et impoli !!!!"


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: Mon zebig  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir, c'est le grand soir !!!! Fin du travail de la typo !!!!!  Je suis pas couché...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une toute bonne nouvelle: les fous le sont tout autant qu'hier




merci pour le resumé !!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merde, va falloir reprendre pour en profiter



une petite biere?    :love:


----------



## squarepusher (8 Décembre 2004)

en ce moent j'arrête pas de me moucher ... J'ai le nez rouge à cause des conneries faites a Pau ce week-end ..Maintenant j'en ai pour une semaine ... Personne n'a un mega super remède contre le rhume que dis- je le rhube aigu ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

maintenant, avec un oeil sur "la vie est belle" en vo obligé 

je boubulle tout vert


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, avec un oeil sur "la vie est belle" en vo obligé
> 
> je boubulle tout vert


 Merchi :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

Là le forum était fermé, j'ai dépensé de la tune sur internet :/


----------



## Immelman (8 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> en ce moent j'arrête pas de me moucher ... J'ai le nez rouge à cause des conneries faites a Pau ce week-end ..Maintenant j'en ai pour une semaine ... Personne n'a un mega super remède contre le rhume que dis- je le rhube aigu ?


 Aussi preneur de conseils


----------



## Immelman (8 Décembre 2004)

Je redige ma lette pour le papa noel  _ une disque lacie de 250 gig, une barette de 1 GO pour mon ibook, un miu mini digital, et...euh... une jolie voiture italienne _


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

je m'éclate à faire du trip hop glauque avec Garageband


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là le forum était fermé, j'ai dépensé de la tune sur internet :/





moi j'ai presque fait pareil !!!    

j'ai cherché encore mon iduck rose , mais rien   

j'ai regardé pour le voyage au maroc en janvier ....

j'ai visité des site de deco......

j'ai rien acheté , indecise


----------



## KARL40 (8 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là le forum était fermé, j'ai dépensé de la tune sur internet :/



Un imac 20" !?!? Il ne fallait pas, ça me gène ....  :rose: 

 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2004)

non, juste une batterie pour l'apn


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je redige ma lette pour le papa noel  _ une disque lacie de 250 gig, une barette de 1 GO pour mon ibook, un miu mini digital, et...euh... une jolie voiture italienne _




lamborghini ou ferrari?   

j'ai beau etre italienne mais je prefere germanique : porsche !!!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2004)

Là, je crois que je vais monter une petite vidéo dont le titre sera: "The Mackie Show"


----------



## squarepusher (8 Décembre 2004)

y aura les musclés dans ta vidéo ?  si oui je demande à la voir


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je crois que je vais monter une petite vidéo dont le titre sera: "The Mackie Show"


Tu veux mes "rushes" ?


----------



## squarepusher (9 Décembre 2004)

bon moi je vais aller me coucher ... je commence à avoir le deuxième effet kiss pas cool de l'actifed : une somnolence pas trés agréable :rateau:
dire que certains conduisent en prenant ce genre de médoc' ,ça fait flipper


----------



## Dedalus (9 Décembre 2004)

Là je viens de débrancher, nettoyer les connexions, rebrancher, réinitialiser tout mon réseau, avec mappage-démappage de ports du routeur au passage et mise à jour firmware de la Freebox (et retour en fastPath au passsage, mode patate manquant un peu de fluidité). Début de nuit laboreux, donc, maintenant, on s'offre une petite coupe de champ comme dopant


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

la je récupère des images de la photothèque du rapport annuel de l'année dernière et je les grave sur cd pour l'italie.

sinon ça va 

pas de champ' mais de la dorelei au frais


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux mes "rushes" ?



héhé, non, ça va.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Tidju !   
J'étais en train de paramétrer un truc dans SAP quand je vois apparaître sur l'écran un message d'erreur : "INVALID MEMBER PLEASE CHECK !"

  ... ben après avoir checké, je peux vous assurer que mon membre n'est pas invalide ... du moins pas encore !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

P'tit con va !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Purée ! Mauvaise journée qui commence !!!!!!!!  
Y'en a un qui m'a boulé rouge !!!  
P'tit con va !!!!!     
 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Décembre 2004)

les gens sont méchants c'est terrible ça !!!


----------



## Malkovitch (9 Décembre 2004)

Je me suis levé pour rien ce matin ; ça fait tjs plaisir :mon prochain cours est à 11h30.:rateau:


----------



## Malkovitch (9 Décembre 2004)

Un crétin s'est amusé à débrancher ma souris. Me demande si je me suis pas levé avec la tête à claque de mon colocataire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2004)

Mauvais réveil ce matin.
Pourtant l'excès de GarageBand d'hier soir aurait du me mettre de bonne humeur. Eh bien non. j'ai le moral dans les bottes.   
Fait chier quand la journée commence comme ça...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mauvais réveil ce matin.
> Pourtant l'excès de GarageBand d'hier soir aurait du me mettre de bonne humeur. Eh bien non. j'ai le moral dans les bottes.
> Fait chier quand la journée commence comme ça...



Attends j'arrive !!!  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Attends j'arrive !!! :mouais: :love:


c'est ce qui nous fait peur... ...   

Salut  tout le monde


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju !
> J'étais en train de paramétrer un truc dans SAP ....


  Ah.

  Toi aussi ?

  Sur quel module ?




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a un qui m'a boulé rouge !!!


  Un plan d'action s'impose, mon général.

  1ère étape : corriger par compensation en coups de boules verts Zebig
  2ème étape : corriger par coups de boules rouges le malotru 

  Ca vous va ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2004)

çà aurait été avec plaisir, mais _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky._  
---
MAJ : comme je pouvais pas bouler zebig, j'ai utilisé mes munitions ailleurs :casse: 
--- 
Euh, c'est le malotru ?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour ce soutien indéfectible


----------



## Malkovitch (9 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> MAJ : comme je pouvais pas bouler zebig, j'ai utilisé mes munitions ailleurs :casse:
> ---
> Euh, c'est le malotru ?


  Nan j'ai boulé rouge qu'un personne moi et c'était BackCat.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Décembre 2004)

La je reinstalle Mac OS 9 par telephone... :rateau:


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

Salut les amigos 

Big sh**. Je galère à mort, le HD du Ti400 est touché, j'ai mis 24h à faire redémarrer le Mac sur mon OS X Backup sur l'externe, désolé pour mes tournées de cdb, elles sont en attente ;( - impossible de redémarrer sur CD ou sur OS 9. J'espère que là je vais pouvoir finir mes 2 travaux en cours, mes clients sont cools, mais bon...

Mes choix: renvoyer le disque au vendeur (10 jours minimum), ou aller dans un AppleCenter et voir ce qu'ils me proposent en urgence. Ou acheter DiskWarrior en ligne. Je cogite... vos avis par MP bienvenus ! 

PS: par respect du post, merci de pas me donner vos recettes ici, c'est juste pour dire que je suis pas trop dispo en ce moment et avertir les habitants de MG que je croise tout les jours par ici...

Je vous souhaite bon app' et espère vous retrouver très bientôt de manière plus amusante


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je reinstalle Mac OS 9 par telephone... :rateau:



tu fais comment pour mettre le CD?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

café et sieste 

(si seulement)


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu fais comment pour mettre le CD?


 Comme je peux   


Pas evident quand les clients n'ont pas les bons CDs sous les mains en plus :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme je peux
> 
> 
> Pas evident quand les clients n'ont pas les bons CDs sous les mains en plus :rateau:




change de client


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> café et sieste
> 
> (si seulement)


 250001 messages!!!! Il te faut une sixième étoile.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2004)

Ou demander une nouvelle couleur...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Décembre 2004)

Là je me gratte la tête .... parce que je suis assis sur mon postérieur ! :hosto:


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

bonjour
Moi je râle dans mon lit parce que j'ai le rhume !!!!
Interessant non ?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

...mes "frères"....nous sommes à la page 666 !!!!!!!   

     YEAAAAAHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2004)

_vade retro_


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Oui mais à 40 posts par page ça marche plus


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

Disk Warrior travaille... j'l'ai acheté en ligne. Il bosse mais peine sur certains fichiers, je ne couperai pas à renvoyer le disque chez le revendeur...
J'ai pu en bouler certains dans la page précédente, please boulez queenlucia, son avatar du Manège Enchanté est trop cool et là j'ai plus de munitions.
Mes félicitations à Globalcut pour sa nouvelle étape 

PS: Modern__Thing: les CD par fax, ça passe parfois mieux qu'au téléphone


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> please boulez queenlucia, son avatar du Manège Enchanté est trop cool et là j'ai plus de munitions.
> Mes félicitations à Globalcut pour sa nouvelle étape



mission accomplie


----------



## joanes (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> Moi je râle dans mon lit parce que j'ai le rhume !!!!
> Interessant non ?




Etonnant non?


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant non?


qu'est ce qui t'ètonnes ?
que je râle ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 250001 messages!!!! Il te faut une sixième étoile.


 Qui sait ? elles vont peut-être bientôt passer vertes


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Merci Teo


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Pour info je coud'boule aussi à 14 maintenant


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

please boulez queenlucia, son avatar du Manège Enchanté est trop cool et là j'ai plus de munitions.

   :love:


----------



## joanes (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui t'ètonnes ?
> que je râle ?



Un peu oui...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour info je coud'boule aussi à 14 maintenant


 J'ai rien vu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait ? elles vont peut-être bientôt passer vertes


 Dans quel forum, le bar?!?


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Un peu oui...


`

Ah ben voilà !!!
Et pourquoi ça t'étonne ? 
Explique moi ça ? monsieur techno turtle....
Si tu pouvais voir mon kleenex pourri tu comprendrais que j'ai des raisons de râler !!!!!!
Beurkkkkkkkk !!  :hosto:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Décembre 2004)

Tu es à la maternelle ?


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tu es à la maternelle ?


oui ça me parait évident non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien vu



OHH MIRACLE  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> oui ça me parait évident non ?




Bonjour la Reine Lucia du "MacG enchanté", bienvenue


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> Moi je râle dans mon lit parce que j'ai le rhume !!!!
> Interessant non ?



Oui autant que nombreux des autres posts à la con !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oui autant que nombreux des autres posts à la con !



En forme Pitchfork ? 


PS: le côté enchanté de la chose échappe quelques fois :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oui autant que nombreux des autres posts à la con !



Tu perds ton flegme légendaire là Pitchfork...


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oui autant que nombreux des autres posts à la con !



 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En forme Pitchfork ?



Salut Tibo,

Oui, j'ai repris mon avatar qui me va me le mieux


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> Interessant non ?


Pas plus que les autres posts de ce thread, donc pas moins :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iTof (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tibo,
> 
> Oui, j'ai repris mon avatar qui me va me le mieux


avec Mickey, au-moins, tu disais bonjour   

bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu perds ton flegme légendaire là Pitchfork...



Salut Kid,

Pas du tout je suis flegmatique là  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel forum, le bar?!?



non


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Tibo, Pitchfork, Spyro, Global, Itof et tout le monde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> avec Mickey, au-moins, tu disais bonjour
> 
> bonjour à toutes et à tous



Bonjour à 16h15 ? et pourquoi pas bon goûter ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Salut Kid,
> 
> Pas du tout je suis flegmatique là  :rateau:




:affraid:


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

bon ok !!!    
bonne aprés midi à tous et à toutes.....
A bientôt !!! avec un tel accueil !!!!! c'est toujours un plaisir !!!


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bon ok !!!
> bonne aprés midi à tous et à toutes.....
> A bientôt !!! avec un tel accueil !!!!! c'est toujours un plaisir !!!



 salut la nouvelle, ne t'inquiète pas...  basse pression... ça va remonter


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bon ok !!!
> bonne aprés midi à tous et à toutes.....
> A bientôt !!! avec un tel accueil !!!!! c'est toujours un plaisir !!!


meuh non ch'tite mémère, reste ici : on a tous été nioubie un jour  (cf ma signature) si je te racontais mes premiers posts et les réponses que j'ai pu avoir...


et puis regarde : je leur dis coucou et personne ne me répond : on n'est pas ici pour l'accueil ou la politesse des gens


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bon ok !!!
> bonne aprés midi à tous et à toutes.....
> A bientôt !!! avec un tel accueil !!!!! c'est toujours un plaisir !!!



Objectivement de nombreux posts sont "à la con" et inintéressants (je ne déroge pas à la règle) ; d'autres le sont encore plus

Tu poses une question on (en l'occurrence - coucou Itof   -  je) te donne une réponse. Si tu n'est pas prêt à l'entendre ne la pose pas


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> avec Mickey, au-moins, tu disais bonjour


Et il continue...


----------



## iTof (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à 16h15 ? et pourquoi pas bon goûter ?


si tu peux m'envoyer un flan par mail, pas de problème... salut macelene, le Tigrou, le dragon, enchanté queenlucia, kid , c'est l'heure de la récré, j'en profite c'est tout :mouais:
> z'inquiétez pas, je rentre à la niche bientôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> meuh non ch'tite mémère, reste ici : on a tous été nioubie un jour  (cf ma signature) si je te racontais mes premiers posts et les réponses que j'ai pu avoir...
> 
> 
> et puis regarde : je leur dis coucou et personne ne me répond : on n'est pas ici pour l'accueil ou la politesse des gens



Je vois :mouais: Fine stratégie "boulique", le Tigrou :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> si tu peux m'envoyer un flan par mail, pas de problème... salut le Tigrou, enchanté queenlucia , c'est l'heure de la récré, j'en profite c'est tout :mouais:
> > z'inquiétez pas, je rentreà la niche bientôt



Avec ton flanbi, je t'inscris à "Giscardisme et modernité" et te paye le billet pour Vulcania ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois :mouais: Fine stratégie "boulique", le Tigrou :mouais:


c'est quand même pas ma faute si il n'y a que des malautrus ici  

Bon essayons de lui réserver un accueil un peu plus chaleureux que d'habitude (je sais ça va demander un effort à certains)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois :mouais: Fine stratégie "boulique", le Tigrou :mouais:



Je n'ai jamais essayé la boule rouge


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, Pitchfork, Spyro, Global, Itof et tout le monde


 Je n'aurai pas la prétention de me prendre pour tout le monde.... 

 tout seul


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu poses une question on (en l'occurrence - coucou Itof   -  je) te donne une réponse. Si tu n'est pas prêt à l'entendre ne la pose pas


Par Horus, demeure !!


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et puis regarde : je leur dis coucou et personne ne me répond


Si tu crois que j'ai que ça à faire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Par Horus, demeure !!



 

Tu n'as trop la tête d'une grande pyramide   en plus je ne crains que les "Horus hiéracéphale"   :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as trop la tête d'une grande pyramide   en plus je ne crains que les "Horus hiéracéphale"   :love:  :love:



T'as tort !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as tort !



Sauf ton respect, l'offre de décodeurs et dictionnaires étant déjà inférieure à la demande effective, tout un camion ne suffira pas si tu interagis comme cela avec le cobaye que je suis (j'ai été peut être conviendrait mieux pour la concordance des temps)


----------



## Immelman (9 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de m'inscrire dans le groupe macge de audioscrambler  par consequent j'ecoute de la musique  

 tout le monde by the way


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'inscrire dans le groupe macge de audioscrambler


Cékoidon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sauf ton respect, l'offre de décodeurs et dictionnaires étant déjà inférieure à la demande effective, tout un camion ne suffira pas si tu interagis comme cela avec le cobaye que je suis (j'ai été peut être conviendrait mieux pour la concordance des temps)



Tu es le roi des phrases sibyllines, j'oubliais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Cékoidon ?



Teo a expliqué la procédure dans "kelle musik". Je renvoie à son message : audioscrobbler par Teo


----------



## iTof (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Avec ton flanbi, je t'inscris à "Giscardisme et modernité" et te paye le billet pour Vulcania ?


 l'avantage qu'il a sur moi, c'est qu'il a encore des dents


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage qu'il a sur moi, c'est qu'il a encore des dents



pour avaler nul besoin de dents


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

couocu toulmonde      :love:  :love: 

comment vous allez ?   

je viens ici pendant un bon peit moment , je peux  ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> couocu toulmonde      :love:  :love:
> 
> comment vous allez ?
> 
> je viens ici pendant un bon peit moment , je peux  ?     :love:  :love:  :love:



avec plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> couocu toulmonde      :love:  :love:
> 
> comment vous allez ?
> 
> je viens ici pendant un bon peit moment , je peux  ?     :love:  :love:  :love:





On évite toujours de mettre des jeans taille basse et toi comment vas-tu ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> couocu toulmonde      :love:  :love:
> 
> comment vous allez ?
> 
> je viens ici pendant un bon peit moment , je peux  ?     :love:  :love:  :love:



non. merci. et au revoir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> couocu toulmonde    :love: :love:
> 
> comment vous allez ?
> 
> je viens ici pendant un bon peit moment , je peux ?   :love: :love: :love:


salut Robertav : toujours un plaisir


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le roi des phrases sibyllines, j'oubliais



Tibo, est ce que tu prédis l'avenir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, est ce que tu prédis l'avenir ?



Oui, il paraît  Je suis extrêmement douée à ce jeu là semble-t-il


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> OHH MIRACLE  :rateau:


  
Oh, grand Globlal, merci de ton infini sagesse.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> couocu toulmonde      :love:  :love:
> 
> comment vous allez ?
> 
> je viens ici pendant un bon peit moment , je peux  ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


 Si tu viens avec l'apéro


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il paraît  Je suis extrêmement douée à ce jeu là semble-t-il



C'est toi la sibylle de Cumes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Pas trop mal au crâne Ed_the_Head


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop mal au crâne Ed_the_Head


 Si, tellement que je peux rien te rendre! :casse: 

C'est bientôt l'apero, je boirai un coup à ta santé!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens avec l'apéro



Bonne idée cela fait longtemps que l'on a pas bu un Martini  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (9 Décembre 2004)

Si quelqu'un a de l'aspirine en rab' je prends...
MIGRAIIIIIIIIINE :hein: :sick:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée cela fait longtemps que l'on a pas bu un Martini  :rateau:


 Je préfère la bière...
Voici ma préférée :


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un a de l'aspirine en rab' je prends...
> MIGRAIIIIIIIIINE :hein: :sick:




2 cachets de lopéramide et je rentre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la bière...
> Voici ma préférée :


 Bah,  pourquoi l'image ne s'affiche pas?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la bière...
> Voici ma préférée :



C'est de l'orge bio ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi la sibylle de Cumes ?



J'en ai l'apparente obscurité  Cas d'autant plus étrange


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'orge bio ?


 Au moins l'amertume vient du Houblon et pas de la bile de porc dans cette bière!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Au moins l'amertume vient du Houblon et pas de la bile de porc dans cette bière!



Ou la bile de P(itchf)ork     

Tobin or not tobin ?


----------



## MrStone (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2 cachets de lopéramide et je rentre



Ouais ben dépêche-toi, on sait jamais  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ou la bile de P(itchf)ork
> 
> Tobin or not tobin ?



Fais attention à ne pas trop consumer


----------



## KARL40 (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait ? elles vont peut-être bientôt passer vertes


Chic ! Tu pourras modérer le forum UltraFlood ! :rateau:


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

Je peux ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On évite toujours de mettre des jeans taille basse et toi comment vas-tu ?



taille baisse?   

avec ce froid?   


nan merci !!! tampi si je ne sera pas au top mode !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens avec l'apéro



oki , 1 biere pour toi ?

tibo , tigrou , pictch , lemmy , lucia , vouz prenez quoi?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2 cachets de lopéramide et je rentre



connais pas cela, un limoncello sa te dis?      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> Je peux ?



Utiliser la couleur olive :mouais: ça fait un peu post de "police" mais bon on a bien déjà vu du rose


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki , 1 biere pour toi ?
> 
> tibo , tigrou , pictch , lemmy , lucia , vouz prenez quoi?      :love:



pour moi: un petit pineau des charentes  :love: 

merci   


_et si tu avais quelques pistaches, ce serait parfait..._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki , 1 biere pour toi ?
> 
> tibo , tigrou , pictch , lemmy , lucia , vouz prenez quoi?      :love:



une poire et des cacahouètes


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki , 1 biere pour toi ?
> 
> tibo , tigrou , pictch , lemmy , lucia , vouz prenez quoi?      :love:



Une coupelle avec du... lait  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ?
> :rose:



Toi, d'abord tu ranges ta progéniture par ordre de taille comme les Dalton


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et tu lui réserves un caddy de Sheba© Thon/Pot au feu/Anchois/Coing._
> :casse:
> :sick:



Haleine de comanche  :mouais: Tu as toujours ton costume de poulpe ? Si c'est non, ne t'inquiète pas, je t'en offre un pour Noël


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant.
> Salut à tous et bonne soirée.
> :love:
> _Oui oui, Philippe d'En Dessous : *toi aussi* !_



   C'est c'là oui, sauvé par le gang :mouais:


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki , 1 biere pour toi ?
> 
> tibo , tigrou , pictch , lemmy , lucia , vouz prenez quoi?      :love:


une petite coupette de champagne c'est possible !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Timide comme il est il aurait préféré retourner l'arme contre lui, _privant par ma faute tout le quartier de son regard absent et de ses Banette© craquantes et de ses briards dorés !_
> 
> :love:



Je me doutais bien qu'elle ne t'échapperait pas :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> une petite coupette de champagne c'est possible !!!!


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

je désespère d'une gentillesse de ta part !!
même pour l'apéro j'ai droit a la mise à mort .....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

pff on me laisse pas tranquille.....  

alors on resume, serveuse est pas trop mon metier   

1 lait pour tibo , chmpagne pour lucie (pareil pour moi  :love: )
1 guinness pour global, pinaud pour lemmy,une pire pour picht
et pour roberto .......perrier, bah quoi il ne peux pas picoler, il est de garde nounou !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

Euh, :rose: j'avais commandé une bière... 
J'y ai droit Robertav?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> je désespère d'une gentillesse de ta part !!
> même pour l'apéro j'ai droit a la mise à mort .....



le calice jusqu'à la lie : tu peux y mettre du champagne si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Euh, :rose: j'avais commandé une bière...
> J'y ai droit Robertav?




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: je l'avais dit :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

je suis pas une bonne seveuse, trop de commande me fait perdre la tete !!!!!    


ettt opppppla , une biere pour toi !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

tu n'aurais pas un super bordeaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pas le temp de repondre ou faire de mp donc......

pitchoune, tu as vu pour mon probleme ?

pour les autres.....j'ai bien reçu et lu les mails , attendez demain svp , je reponds de que j'ai un bon petit moment devant moi


merciiiiiiii      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Euh, :rose: j'avais commandé une bière...
> J'y ai droit Robertav?



Et avec ta bière, p'tit con (   ) , tu prends quoi  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Tu t'en sorts pas trop mal, tu pourrais m'aider au GroBar


----------



## iTof (9 Décembre 2004)

là, je suis à la Vittel, au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'en sorts pas trop mal, tu pourrais m'aider au GroBar



tu demande cel a moi ??    

tu as pas interet , sauf si le fournisseur d'alcool te fourni des quantité monstre de verrres gratos .....je suis championne pour pas les laisser entiers !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je suis à la Vittel, au boulot




soyons fou : PERRIER (laurent  ) !!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu demande cel a moi ??
> 
> tu as pas interet , sauf si le fournisseur d'alcool te fourni des quantité monstre de verrres gratos .....je suis championne pour pas les laisser entiers !!!


 oui, il faut que je te brief un peu sur la tenue des serveuses mais on devrait s'arranger


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui, il faut que je te brief un peu sur la tenue des serveuses mais on devrait s'arranger



tu vaux dire decolleté jusq' au au nombril
et string qui depasse une mini jupe ras la touffe ?     


dans ce cas , je vais couter tres cher !!!


----------



## touba (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'en sorts pas trop mal, tu pourrais m'aider au GroBar


 un p'tit blan ! rogé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit blan ! rogé :rateau:




pas de rogé : CARLO !!!!      :love:


----------



## touba (9 Décembre 2004)

bah un p'tit blan carlo ! :mouais:

 bah  :love: aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

je n'arrive pas a me connecter ici :http://www.pirate-mania.com/

quelqu'un peu essayer ?

merci !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'arrive pas a me connecter ici :http://www.pirate-mania.com/
> 
> quelqu'un peu essayer ?
> 
> merci !! :love:  :love:  :love:



sale gosse  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sale gosse  :rateau:




nan je viens de me doucher !!!   

sa marche chez toi ? 

merci  :love:


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde...
bon, ben je vais manger... après que mon cher DW m'ait dit: [Rebuilding was stopped because on an error (2351)]
je sens qu'il va repartir chez le revendeur ce disque interne


----------



## Le chat (9 Décembre 2004)

ben moi, j'suis pénard chez moi, je viens de mangé et discute sur adium et cherche quelques nouvelles asuces pour mac... voila..
bye


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir et tu es le bienvenu


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

comment ça va bien ce soir ? Moi c'est cool j'ai fini de bosser au moins jusqu'à vendredi soir !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comment ça va bien ce soir ? Moi c'est cool j'ai fini de bosser au moins jusqu'à vendredi soir !!!!!



Au fait tu as eu quelle note à ton devoir ? (MP si tu veux  )


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, j'suis pénard chez moi, je viens de mangé et discute sur adium et cherche quelques nouvelles * asuces pour mac... * voila..
> bye



Asusce beaucoup ?   :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comment ça va bien ce soir ? Moi c'est cool j'ai fini de bosser au moins jusqu'à vendredi soir !!!!!



T'as fait de beau dessins alors ?


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Asusce beaucoup ?   :rose:



voyons global, il n'a que 3 posts


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

je viens de sortir de table !!! :love: 

mamancherie est un tresor mais combien kg je v ais prendre jusq'au janvier ?   

ce soir il y avait de vinho verde a table, il en reste
qui veut un petit verre?  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir il y avait de vinho verde a table, il en reste
> qui veut un petit verre?  :love:



ça ne se refuse pas.


----------



## Le chat (9 Décembre 2004)

merci de votre bienvenue, j'suis nouveau ici donc ca me fait plaisir...
Bonne soirée a tout le monde... vous couché pas trop tard pour allé bosser demain matin à 8h!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

je commence la distrib des bonbons verts

ki en veut ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> merci de votre bienvenue, j'suis nouveau ici donc ca me fait plaisir...
> Bonne soirée a tout le monde... vous couché pas trop tard pour allé bosser demain matin à 8h!!!!



:hein: t'as quel âge Le chat ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je commence la distrib des bonbons verts
> 
> ki en veut ?




moi m'dame


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je commence la distrib des bonbons verts
> 
> ki en veut ?



 :rose: vas-y, je ne me sui pas encore lavé les dents


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> moi m'dame



et opla , le premier bonbon envoyé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose: vas-y, je ne me sui pas encore lavé les dents




gourmand, pour toi pas possible !!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Bon  je reviendrais plus tard alors


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça ne se refuse pas.




c'est vert, c'est un petit coup, mais c'est pas du vin !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et opla , le premier bonbon envoyé !!!



Qu'est ce qu'on est bien ici :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2004)

Le portable sur les jambes pour pas attraper froid :love:


----------



## Le chat (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein: t'as quel âge Le chat ?



j'en ai 18.. presque 19..

bye


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu as eu quelle note à ton devoir ? (MP si tu veux  )


 Je vais savoir ça demain à 15h00  Je te dis ça dès que je peux


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait de beau dessins alors ?


 Super !!! J'ai pratiquement pas dormis de la semaine mais j'ai réussi à tenir jusqu'au bout !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais savoir ça demain à 15h00  Je te dis ça dès que je peux



J'ai vu ton prof, il avait l'air furax...


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ton prof, il avait l'air furax...


 T'inquiète pas, il risque pas d'être furax !!! Je lui ai fait pire


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

eh !!! bonsoir !!


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> eh !!! bonsoir !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

bon bon je dois vous quitter, du monde viens d'arriver chez moi....
a plus tard peut etre !!!      :love:


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

merci franswa je me suis servi de l'adresse que tu m'as filé !!!!
C excellentissime !!!!! et surtout moi ça me fait bien rigoler !!!!


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon je dois vous quitter, du monde viens d'arriver chez moi....
> a plus tard peut etre !!!      :love:



a plus !!
bonne soirée


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon je dois vous quitter, du monde viens d'arriver chez moi....
> a plus tard peut etre !!!      :love:


 @plustard :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, j'suis pénard chez moi, je viens de mangé et discute sur adium et cherche quelques nouvelles asuces pour mac... voila..
> bye



Tu commences fort si tu cherches quelques nouvelles à sucer


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> merci franswa je me suis servi de l'adresse que tu m'as filé !!!!
> C excellentissime !!!!! et surtout moi ça me fait bien rigoler !!!!


  c'est cool alors  Il va être content demain en salle info


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comment ça va bien ce soir ? Moi c'est cool j'ai fini de bosser au moins jusqu'à vendredi soir !!!!!


  Franswa


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je commence la distrib des bonbons verts
> 
> ki en veut ?


  robertav


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> eh !!! bonsoir !!


 Bientôt 50 messages! Félicitations la newbie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences fort si tu cherches quelques nouvelles à sucer


 Classe!


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 50 messages! Félicitations la newbie


 :rose:


----------



## MrStone (9 Décembre 2004)

Toujours classe, le pique-fourchette 

:love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed the head


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


 Et bien voilà! ça fait 50!
Je te propose de tester ta machine à coup de boule qui fonctionne dès maintenant.
Pour cela : 

Clique sur l'icone entre la boule verte et le triange "!" en dessous de mon avatar : une fenêtre apparaitra.
Vérifie bien que la case "dégage un bon feeling" est coché et valide! Tu auras alors l'immense honneur de me faire passer la barre des 700 points de réputation!    

Allez, pour t'encourager, je te boule


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

A Mr Stone


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Classe!



je savais que cela serait à ton goût


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je savais que cela serait à ton goût


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà! ça fait 50!
> Je te propose de tester ta machine à coup de boule qui fonctionne dès maintenant.
> Pour cela :
> 
> ...


 Moi c'était fait mais avant les 50 messages


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Décembre 2004)

Coucou à tous! 

Moi, je viens de rentrer du volley. Alors maintenant, doudouche et au dodo! 

Bisous et bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous!
> 
> Moi, je viens de rentrer du volley. Alors maintenant, doudouche et au dodo!
> 
> Bisous et bonne nuit :sleep:



Bonne nuit


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 50 messages! Félicitations la newbie



Ed tu devais écouter les Newbies on the Blocks à l'adolescence


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed tu devais écouter les Newbies on the Blocks à l'adolescence



et toi, t'es rien qu'un jaloux  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et toi, t'es rien qu'un jaloux  :rateau:



Old chap, mon coach m'entraîne à rejeter ce sentiment et me donne en exemple sa constance 

Merci coach


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Old chap, mon coach m'entraîne à rejeter ce sentiment et me donne en exemple sa constance
> 
> Merci coach



tu as de la chance: mes conseils sont gratuits les jours impairs


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était fait mais avant les 50 messages


merci merci 
je te boule, tu me boule !!!
c'est très drole !!


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> merci merci
> je te boule, tu me boule !!!
> c'est très drole !!


 youpi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu as de la chance: mes conseils sont gratuits les jours impairs



on dit impair, passe et manque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2004)

Qui c'est gribouille ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> youpi



on se calme    tu vas finir par te faire du mal    :rateau:


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

je latrouve belle cette image !!


----------



## iTof (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous!
> 
> Moi, je viens de rentrer du volley. Alors maintenant, doudouche et au dodo!
> 
> Bisous et bonne nuit :sleep:


 veinarde, ça me manque moi le volley 
> y'a-t-il des boudeurs dans le coin ?


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est gribouille ?  :rose:


 un tabou     :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un tabou     :love:



Dis le  :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2004)

Pardon, qui est Gribouille ??


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, qui est Gribouille ??


 bon, tu t'fous d'ma gueule ?  Tu lis un peu les post des autres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, tu t'fous d'ma gueule ?  Tu lis un peu les post des autres ?



Désolé je voulais pas te vexer


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, qui est Gribouille ??


et sinon c'est qui gribouille d'abord ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> je latrouve belle cette image !!



moi aussi


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je voulais pas te vexer


 j'aime bien qu'on me lise, c'est tout.


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> et sinon c'est qui gribouille d'abord ?


 c'est une légende, un mystère !   C'est peut-être toi et personne ne s'en doute.  Jusqu'à ce que tu divulgues des infos privées à propos des modos sur les forums.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à ce que tu divulgues des infos privées à propos des modos sur les forums.


Et là tu te fais bannir.  Après quelques fois, tu deviens une légende : ZE gribouille.


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est une légende, un mystère !   C'est peut-être toi et personne ne s'en doute.  Jusqu'à ce que tu divulgues des infos privées à propos des modos sur les forums.



En fait je suis un agent double venu de nulle part !!
je trouve que ça le fait bien !!


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et là tu te fais bannir.  Après quelques fois, tu deviens une légende : ZE gribouille.


ZE gribouille ça me fait penser à un des personnages du film la cité de dieu
Il tue tout le monde et s'appelle ZE petit !!!
A voir absolument


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Heu, sauf mon respect, on dit pas ZE gribouille, on dit LA Grib !


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu, sauf mon respect, on dit pas ZE gribouille, on dit LA Grib !



respect !!! onn dira donc La grib !!!


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Bof, La lie, c'est plus approprié


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bof, La lie, c'est plus approprié


carrement la lie ?
c'est super pas gentil ça tout de même !!


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> c'est super pas gentil ça tout de même !!


 Qu'est-ce qu'elle cause, celle-là ! :sleep: 
 Bon, allez, c'est l'heure du dodo pour les petites filles, parce que les grands méchants loups vont bientôt sortir, faut pas rester là, mameselle, z'avez largement dépassé votre quota de posts pour aujourd'hui. :rateau:


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'elle cause, celle-là ! :sleep:
> Bon, allez, c'est l'heure du dodo pour les petites filles, parce que les grands méchants loups vont bientôt sortir, faut pas rester là, mameselle, z'avez largement dépassé votre quota de posts pour aujourd'hui. :rateau:


pas peur des grands méchants loups !!


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu, sauf mon respect, on dit pas ZE gribouille, on dit LA Grib !


 désolé, je ne suis qu'un nioube. :love:


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

bon ben vu que je n'est plus la permission de m'exprimer......
Tchao et bonne nuit....
A bientôt...  ( si je reviens par ici un jour !!)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bon ben vu que je n'est plus la permission de m'exprimer......
> Tchao et bonne nuit....
> A bientôt...  ( si je reviens par ici un jour !!)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bon ben vu que je n'est plus la permission de m'exprimer......
> Tchao et bonne nuit....
> A bientôt...  ( si je reviens par ici un jour !!)



bisous


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

Hell-o


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

Sinon, là je vais aller au taf, ce soir c'est week-end


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

La j'emerge gentiment et je me prepare pour le vik-end qui va etre charge, je dois preparer mon demenagement qui se passe mercredi, hyper occupee quoi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est gribouille ?  :rose:



Tu peux l'appeler Gerbouille aussi, ça lui va bien, avec ce qu'il dégueule sur les gens...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'emerge gentiment et je me prepare pour le vik-end qui va etre charge, je dois preparer mon demenagement qui se passe mercredi, hyper occupee quoi...



Bon courage!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

tous, coment-va?

Un petit café au lait?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed tu devais écouter les Newbies on the Blocks à l'adolescence


 :casse: Alors, ça, c'est le coup le plus bas que l'on peut me faire! Les NKOTB? faut être taré pour écouter ça!

Manonegra powwwaaaaaaa!


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'emerge gentiment et je me prepare pour le vik-end qui va etre charge, je dois preparer mon demenagement qui se passe mercredi, hyper occupee quoi...



bon déménagement


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

Mici mici :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ben c'est rudement calme ici ce matin. 
Tiens, je vais aller aux chiottes... le café fait son effet.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je me motive dur au taf


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde. Encore quelques heures de taf et le week-end s'installe : grosses teuf et fatigue au programme


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

La je montre le fonctionnement de mon programme prefere a un client :love: j'ai nomme iChat :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mici mici :love:




ça me fait penser qu'il va faloir que je pense au mieux


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser qu'il va faloir que je pense au mieux


C'pas gagné   

Bon là je suis en train de déviruser tout un tas de pc 
On a été attaqué hier par un ver


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je montre le fonctionnement de mon programme prefere a un client :love: j'ai nomme iChat :love:




lui file pas ton aim


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'pas gagné
> 
> Bon là je suis en train de déviruser tout un tas de pc
> On a été attaqué hier par un ver


Un comme ça?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon là je suis en train de déviruser tout un tas de pc
> On a été attaqué hier par un ver




met lui un bon coup de produit chimique  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Moi, là, je viens de me faire engueuler ...     
...alors, comme c'était totalement injustifié, je crois bien que je vais commencer le week end plus tôt que prévu !!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, là, je viens de me faire engueuler ...
> ...alors, comme c'était totalement injustifié, je crois bien que je vais commencer le week end plus tôt que prévu !!!!!!!


  the big, ça bitte?  

On dirait pas.


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, là, je viens de me faire engueuler ...
> ...alors, comme c'était totalement injustifié, je crois bien que je vais commencer le week end plus tôt que prévu !!!!!!!


Bonne idée, ça fait du bien parfois.
Tu veux aller où? On t'envoie l'hélico si tu veux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On dirait pas.


Arf ! salut Ed !  
Ben non ! J'ai été à 2 doigts de flanquer mes 3 autres doigts dans la gueule d'un sale hypocrite cireur de pompes au rabais et couillon en plus ... faut que je décompresse maintenant !!! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Tiens bon zebig , on est tous avec toi.


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un comme ça?


 C'est les vers de dune ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bon zebig , on est tous avec toi.


   ... merci Ed !!!!! ...  
...mais je vais te l'avoir celui-là !!!!   et pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui !!!!!  
Pas dans mes habitudes, mais je vais me payer une tête avant le week-end !!!!


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! salut Ed !
> Ben non ! J'ai été à 2 doigts de flanquer mes 3 autres doigts dans la gueule d'un sale hypocrite cireur de pompes au rabais et couillon en plus ... faut que je décompresse maintenant !!! :rateau:


 Courage !!! Les couillons c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus rare malheureusement


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

hello tout le monde 

oui... c'est bien les vers de Dune... 

Je ne souhaite à personne d'entendre le bruit d'un disque dur comme fait le cassé du jour. Vive le firewire ! En plus chauffage toujours à moitié en rade, j'ai froid aux doigts. 

Aplousse les zamis
ps: 15 ° c'est limite pour les doigts moi je vous dis


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> hello tout le monde
> 
> oui... c'est bien les vers de Dune...
> 
> ...


 Courage à toi aussi !!!!  Y en a qu'on pas de bol en ce moment...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Et bien , le weekend s'annonce plus difficile que pour d'autres...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ps: 15 ° c'est limite pour les doigts moi je vous dis


Pas QUE pour les doigts,  la b... aussi 

Dsl


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

Pour penser à des choses plus amusantes, je viens de remarquer que mon coef est passé à 6... apparemment personne n'est plus intéressé d'ailleurs, vu ce qui me tombe sur la tête en ce moment...

Bon, je vais aller me faire réchauffer un chtimorceau à croquer, j'ai la dalle. Pis je vais aller dans les F techniques, j'ai besoin de conseils d'achats, j'ai fait tt ce que je pouvais faire, maintenant faut passer à l'étape suivante: préparer l'avenir !


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et bien , le weekend s'annonce plus difficile que pour d'autres...



Sûr ! J'attends les deux p'tits Suisses qui m'ont dit se pointer à 12:00.

Il est 12:08 et toujours personne. Ils vont souffrir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sûr ! J'attends les deux p'tits Suisses qui m'ont dit se pointer à 12:00.
> 
> Il est 12:08 et toujours personne. Ils vont souffrir.


c'est là que je vous reconnais votre majesté  : la ponctualité est la politesse de rois


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sûr ! J'attends les deux p'tits Suisses qui m'ont dit se pointer à 12:00.
> 
> Il est 12:08 et toujours personne. Ils vont souffrir.


  Si tu veux j'ai un trident de rab ...


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sûr ! J'attends les deux p'tits Suisses qui m'ont dit se pointer à 12:00.
> 
> Il est 12:08 et toujours personne. Ils vont souffrir.




il y a plus d'ipod en stock


----------



## Nephou (10 Décembre 2004)

là je fais mon plan d'attaque :

1 bus direction the conran shop | le bon marché | nespresso

2 trom' direction virgin / la fnac

3 rer direction sartrouville

4 mes pieds direction chez moi via attac

5 je fais mon gâteau au chocolat 

c'est parti (enfin dans dix minutes)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je fais mon plan d'attaque :
> 
> 1 bus direction the conran shop | le bon marché | nespresso



qu'est-ce tu vient trainer par chez moi   



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 5 je fais mon gâteau au chocolat



merci de m'en conserver un bon morceau  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

Je vais pas tarder à aller en cours continuer le scénario du roman photo !!!


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

je retourne bosser


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

toutes mes condoléances


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ok, il va falloir que j'y aille aussi 
Il faut que je me contienne également pour pas péter un plomb 

Vivement l'année prochaine


----------



## Immelman (10 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de decouvrir que ma banque m'a soutire 300¤ en n'arretant pas un virement periodique. Je vais peter un cable, en plus je ne suis pas joignable autrement que par email car mon compte est joliment vide maintenant a cause de la "suprise" sus-nomme et je peux plus payer mon abonnement pour le telephone ou n'importe quoi d'autre. 

Je dois courir a la banque, envoyer un mail a mon avocat... C'est vraiment lourd... Je veux rentrer chez mes parents et m'occuper de rien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

pauv p'tit bouchon : il faut renter chez sa maman si la vie est trop difficile ........ 


Meuh non, allez ça va allez mieux : attend d'avoir des problèmes avec les impôts et tu verras que tes emmerdes sont plutôt cool en comparaison


----------



## Immelman (10 Décembre 2004)

Le petit probleme mon tigrou c'est que j'ai plus d'argent et je dois trouver un bed&breakfeast du 15 au 21 decembre... donc j'ai un peu les boules.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je veux rentrer chez mes parents et m'occuper de rien


T'embarrasse pas ... rentre chez tes parents si t'en as l'occasion et profites en pour prendre un peu de recul et te remettre à flot ! Y'a aucune honte à çà !!!!!  
...si t'en as l'occasion bien entendu !!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pauv p'tit bouchon : il faut renter chez sa maman si la vie est trop difficile...
> attend d'avoir des problèmes avec les impôts et tu verras que tes emmerdes sont plutôt cool en comparaison



c'est vrai tu verras c'est la galére, j'ai même plus de petite cuiére...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pauv p'tit bouchon : il faut renter chez sa maman si la vie est trop difficile ...
> attend d'avoir des problèmes avec les impôts et tu verras que tes emmerdes sont plutôt cool en comparaison


-----


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -----


  loooooooooooooool!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Ce qui me fout en rogne pas possible, ce sont les parents qui récupèrent immédiatement les chambres de leurs enfants lorsqu'ils quittent la maison ... j'en connais !!!   ... et hop, je te fais un débarras dans la chambre de la fille, une salle de repassage dans la chambre de l'aîné etc......  ... comme si ils voulaient les "effacer" !!!
Ils oublient qu'un jour leurs enfants peuvent se trouver dans la merde et avoir envie de revenir pour un temps !
Moi, les miens, ils reviennent quand ils veulent ... d'ailleurs ils ont la clé !!!!!!


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me fout en rogne pas possible, ce sont les parents qui récupèrent immédiatement les chambres de leurs enfants lorsqu'ils quittent la maison ... j'en connais !!!   ... et hop, je te fais un débarras dans la chambre de la fille, une salle de repassage dans la chambre de l'aîné etc......  ... comme si ils voulaient les "effacer" !!!
> Ils oublient qu'un jour leurs enfants peuvent se trouver dans la merde et avoir envie de revenir pour un temps !
> Moi, les miens, ils reviennent quand ils veulent ... d'ailleurs ils ont la clé !!!!!!


 ça fait plus de 10 ans que j'ai quitté le foyer maternel, et ma soeur plus de 15 ans. Nos chambres sont toujours là, prêtes à nous accueillir  (elles servent aussi de chambre d'ami à l'occasion, faut pas déconner )
J'ai une chouette maman.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

J'ai les clés de chez mes parents (et aussi de mes grands-parents :love: ) , mais bon je n'ai plus de lit  
C'est pas grave, je prends la chambre d'amis quand je vais les voir et que je bois un coup de trop!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Le petit probleme mon tigrou c'est que j'ai plus d'argent et je dois trouver un bed&breakfeast du 15 au 21 decembre... donc j'ai un peu les boules.


bah tu prends un tante (attention je crois que certains ne se gèneront pas pour jouer avec les mots), des bougies et hop c'est parti : c'est ça la vie de d'jeuns....fais pas ton (ta?) bourgeois(e?)


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bah tu prends un tante (attention je crois que certains ne se gèneront pas pour jouer avec les mots)


Surtout si tu l'écris comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si tu l'écris comme ça.


labsuce ???            


je viens de me pisser dessus


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai un trident de rab ...




Pourquoi il y a droit au trident ?  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je dois courir a la banque, envoyer un mail a mon avocat...



Tu n'as pas de thunes mais tu as un avocat, il y a quand même des gens classe au bar. Moi si ça m'arrivait, je ne connais pas d'avocat à qui téléphoner (je ne suis même pas sûr que ça me viendrait à l'idée  ). Et bon courage quand même.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2004)

ah merde c'est pas l'bon thread


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> labsus


Alors en bon français ça s'écrit "lapsus" avec un pet euh un P, et c'est dommage de l'écrire autrement parce que c'est plutôt plus rigolo comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors en bon français ça s'écrit "lapsus" avec un pet euh un P, et c'est dommage de l'écrire autrement parce que c'est plutôt plus rigolo comme ça.


désolé moi pas tout comprendre : je migré depuis planète PC


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

Ça pas être grave, toi écrire "lapesuce" à l'avenir, et toi être sûr déclencher hilarité générale, retour de l'être aimé, résultat garanti en 3 jours.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous !!!    


enfin j'arrive, marre des imprevus !!  

je vais lire tout le retard , il en a beaucoup ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Lapsus et montres suisses entre autres choses


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Où ça des Suisses?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Où ça des Suisses?



cherches pas: sont en retard    :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Quel foin, les aiguilles c'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Une vague histoire de vers de terre aussi  mais à priori rien à voir avec les suisses :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

quoique les verres de bière et les suisses... :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

il en a un qui va etre content    


comprends rien aux derniers post !! :rose:


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comprends rien aux derniers post !! :rose:


Fallait pas être en retard


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quoique les verres de bière et les suisses... :affraid:  :rateau:



Feldschflofsne... non pardon... Feldsfochssen... excusez-moi les premiers rangs... ça gicle de partout...  :rose: 
Feldfshso... oh mais je vais jamais y arriver, j'en ai plein la bouche de ce swizzermachin, j'ai plus l'habitude... :rateau: 

Feldschlossen... voilà faut pas s'enerver... ça se dit sans problème... et ça se boit pareil...
c'est par ici... 


PS: L'abus blah blahblah (...) blahblah pour la santé"


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il en a un qui va etre content



Mais si un suisse ça se mérite   Alors deux, tu imagines !  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Feldschflofsne... non pardon... Feldsfochssen... excusez-moi les premiers rangs... ça gicle de partout...  :rose:
> Feldfshso... oh mais je vais jamais y arriver, j'en ai plein la bouche de ce swizzermachin, j'ai plus l'habitude... :rateau:
> 
> Feldschlossen... voilà faut pas s'enerver... ça se dit sans problème... et ça se boit pareil...
> ...



Ça nécessite de l'entraînement on dirait


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si un suisse ça se mérite   Alors deux, tu imagines !




ni 1 ni 2 !!   

et puis les suisses ils ont quoi de plus que les autres?


----------



## lumai (10 Décembre 2004)

des coucous ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ni 1 ni 2 !!
> 
> et puis les suisses ils ont quoi de plus que les autres?



Il faut demander aux intéressées


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> des coucous ???



il ya coucou et coucou, tu peux preciser ?       :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> des coucous ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ya coucou et coucou, tu peux preciser ?       :love:



Tu oublies les horloges aussi   Mais enfin le coucou suisse il sonne bien les douze coups de minuit comme tous les coucous non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




coucou   le representant en kaskett !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies les horloges aussi   Mais enfin le coucou suisse il sonne bien les douze coups de minuit comme tous les coucous non ?



bah , il y a les coucou des horologes suisses que au petit matin on casserait bien en 1000 morceaux :rateau: 

et le coucou  avec 2 belle paire de cornes qu' il casserait bien la tete a son rival !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> le coucou suisse il sonne bien les douze coups de minuit



"sonne": c'est gentiment dit 

douze coups, douze coups, n'exagérons pas, ou alors c'est sur le mois     :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le coucou  avec 2 belle paire de cornes qu' il casserait bien la tete a son rival !!



Ce coucou là ne sonne pas, il me semble  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai tu verras c'est la galére, j'ai même plus de petite cuiére...


Les huissiers du trésor sont pas les pires


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

Là, je savoure, avec une tasse de thé tardive, le meilleur répit de la semaine : dernier coursier passé, et on peut attendre demain pour songer aux problèmes qui vont vous tomber dessus lundi matin et au taf qu'il faudra écluser dès demain


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

opssssss j'ai oublié


* bon , tres bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Bon week-end the life goes on


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

je vais vous quitter un petit moment
je dois aller a la cuisine donner un coup de main a mamancherie

repas du soir : gnocchi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous quitter un petit moment
> je dois aller a la cuisine donner un coup de main a mamancherie
> 
> repas du soir : gnocchi  :love:  :love:  :love:



sois gentille, n'oublies pas mon assiette   

merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sois gentille, n'oublies pas mon assiette
> 
> merci



haaa sa je ne sais pas     

t'ammene quelle bouteille en achange de l'invit ?      


ps: je passe a table, a plus tard !!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2004)

Bah une Liqueure de Clérici voyons


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Moi ce soir je vais me faire du confit de canard avec des pommes de terres cuitent dans la graisse du dît confit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



la nourriture te donne sommeil ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

J'ai eu 13/20 à l'analyse photographique  YOUPI !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu 13/20 à l'analyse photographique  YOUPI !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu 13/20 à l'analyse photographique  YOUPI !!!!!!!! :love:




*bravoooooo*





  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (10 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment je bois un vin chaud maison... délicieux... et bravo Franswa


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

j'essaye de bouler franswa pour sa note
et
monoeil pour sa victoire dans google

mais impossible !!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:   



ps; est que sa rame chez vous aussi sous safari ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bravoooooo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Merci Robertav  :love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je bois un vin chaud maison... délicieux... et bravo Franswa


 Merci  comment ça va ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'essaye de bouler franswa pour sa note
> et
> monoeil pour sa victoire dans google
> 
> ...


 Ouais, je sais pas ce qui se passe... ça rame dur ce soir


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

bravo


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> bravo


  merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

moi je vais peut etre au casino ce soir
et vous?


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'essaye de bouler franwa  pour sa note
> et
> monoeil pour sa victoire dans google
> 
> ...




Bravo franwa ! 

Robertav: passe à FireFox... c'est vachement mieux !

Là, je suis tjs en galère avec mon hd: on le voit même plus et il fait un bruit bizzare. Moi je vais passer au morse pour faire mes posts, comme ça, plus de macs !
&#8212;-&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-&#8212;&#8212;
... le week-end va être &#8212; en réparation   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bravo franwa !
> 
> Robertav: passe à FireFox... c'est vachement mieux !
> 
> ...


 Merci teo 

C'est pas de bol pour ton disque dur 

---.-.-.- <=== version morse des fois que t'arriverais pas à lire au dessus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bravo franwa !
> 
> Robertav: passe à FireFox... c'est vachement mieux !



firefox ne mmarche pas bien sur pas mal de site   

et puis enlever l'habitude, pas evident    :love:  :love:


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

franswa tu sais quoi ????
J'ai reçu un mail de bastien  !!!
Excellent............... encore merci !!!!


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> franswa tu sais quoi ????
> J'ai reçu un mail de bastien  !!!
> Excellent............... encore merci !!!!


 De rien


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais peut etre au casino ce soir
> et vous?


 non


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

je termine de bouler et je part 

bonne soirée , bonne nuit 
et
bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je termine de bouler et je part
> 
> bonne soirée , bonne nuit
> et
> bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!!      :love:


 toi aussi  Bon casino !!!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non


 moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus


 Un poker menteur ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un poker menteur ?


 pourquoi pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un poker menteur ?


 Ah bon ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je termine de bouler et je part
> 
> bonne soirée , bonne nuit
> et
> bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!!      :love:


sa boule ici?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un poker menteur ?



je viens de capter que tu es devenu modo tout comme Angie  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je viens de capter que tu es devenu modo tout comme Angie  :mouais:


 Vraiment, j'ai verdi ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment, j'ai verdi ?




hehe j'avais pas encore vu  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment, j'ai verdi ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> hehe j'avais pas encore vu  :rateau:


 Si, c'était ironique    :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si, c'était ironique    :rateau:



J'ai dit "j'avais" pas "t'avais", un petit peu fatigué Angie?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je viens de capter que tu es devenu modo tout comme Angie  :mouais:



c'est quoi ce sous entendu ?  :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce sous entendu ?  :mouais:


lequel?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit "j'avais" pas "t'avais", un petit peu fatigué Angie?


 Un peu à vrai dire, je suis en plein déménagement là :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce sous entendu ?  :mouais:



Tu deviens parano Mackie


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un peu à vrai dire, je suis en plein déménagement là :sleep:



Roh prend une kriek  :rateau: Tu va habiter près de ton taf?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Roh prend une kriek  :rateau: Tu va habiter près de ton taf?


 Maastricht est une ville bien trop chère, je vais habiter Liège :love: (la fête en plus :love: )


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu 13/20 à l'analyse photographique  YOUPI !!!!!!!! :love:


Celle sur les amoureux du métro ? (ou bien est-ce que je retarde d'un métro ?)


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu deviens parano Mackie



j'ai peu être besoin d'un psy


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Celle sur les amoureux du métro ? (ou bien est-ce que je retarde d'un métro ?)



Les amoureux mais pas du métro


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peu être besoin d'un psy



Une AES et ça devrait aller va


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les amoureux mais pas du métro



Désolé : saut de page malencontreux au moment de citer.  :rose: J'ai corrigé mon post.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Félicitations Global  :love:   

Belle promotion Modern-Thing.


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Robertav: passe à FireFox... c'est vachement mieux !


   
T'es de mèche avec Bilbo toi


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je viens de voir Global en vert      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2004)

Ils prennent n'importe qui j'aurais dû poser ma candidature 
_(L'ultraflood est déjà rouvert ? )_


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils prennent n'importe qui j'aurais dû poser ma candidature


 Tu veux faire du troubleshooting en OS X avec moi tous les jours au boulot ?


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Maastricht est une ville bien trop chère, je vais habiter Liège :love: (la fête en plus :love: )



aahh d'accord... je cherchais ou c'est Kekeland... :mouais:


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _(L'ultraflood est déjà rouvert ? )_


dans OS classic ? :sick:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2004)

Dis poildep, tu utilise quel soft pour faire tes gis animés ?  ils sont huachement cool ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Dis poildep, tu utilise quel soft pour faire tes gis animés ?  ils sont huachement cool ?


Tu sais que cette question a été posée déjà 4 fois (si j'en oublie pas) dans ce thread ?
Et que j'y ai répondu à chaque fois  


_Pour poildep en fait je peux pas dire mais je parierais sur ImageReady, j'ai bon ? _


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2004)

Je vous dis au revoir.   Une grosse bise à mon Flamand rose !! :love: :style:


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dis au revoir.   Une grosse bise à mon Flamand rose !! :love: :style:


 ciao nato


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Pour poildep en fait je peux pas dire mais je parierais sur ImageReady, j'ai bon ? _


vi, t'as bon.


----------



## Bassman (11 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dis au revoir.   Une grosse bise à mon Flamand rose !! :love: :style:



Je vous dit pareil, a bientôt pitètre


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je viens de voir Global en vert      :love:



Allez, deux aspirines et au lit : c'est que ça peut être dangereux, ces états de choc


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que cette question a été posée déjà 4 fois (si j'en oublie pas) dans ce thread ?
> Et que j'y ai répondu à chaque fois



Tu es trop bon...  mais là je viens de me taper 40 pages de ton lien... pas vu le soft...

Par contre, du beau boulot pour smileys et dancing smileys...





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Pour poildep en fait je peux pas dire mais je parierais sur ImageReady, j'ai bon ? _



  _( promis je ne lui dirai pas  )_


----------



## Grug (11 Décembre 2004)

là je constate que depuis que cochonette est moderatrice de osX, mon os 9.1 n'arrette pas de planter :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je constate que depuis que cochonette est moderatrice de osX, mon os 9.1 n'arrette pas de planter :rateau:



t'inventerais n'importe quoi pour réchauffer l'eau de ton bocal    :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous   Il est l'heure de se lever. Grasse matinée pour ceux qui ont fait la fête


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Tu t'es gourrée de tradada ma grosse panthère !*
> 
> _Viens là que je te mette ta laisse et que je te traine là où y faut dire bonjour aux Gentil(le)s Membres !_



 :mouais: Tiens le poulpe de Noël sans chaussures et sans chaussettes  Ton étourderie te perdra


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

Grande fiesta = grande grasse matinée


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> *Laisse mes orteils tranquilles !!*



Elle est jolie ton armure  :love: et sans ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>




*felicitations Carlo !!!!      :love:  :love: *



( opss, je devrais arreter de t'appelere carlo, je sais , tu aime pas et 
maintenant tu as le pouvoir de me bannir.....      )


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *felicitations Carlo !!!!      :love:  :love: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien connu tous les Charlots ont un c½ur d'or


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je constate que depuis que cochonette est moderatrice de osX, mon os 9.1 n'arrette pas de planter :rateau:


 Pauvre petit sushi :love:

Ca se passe dans les forums de Global :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Je ne t'ai pas demandé de dévoiler les fondements de ta pensée intime mais bon, si tu insistes...    Dis-donc ça en faire du nonos à mâchouiller !   :hosto: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Moi préférer tes nonos, eux être plus nombreux et puis comme ça changer de régime alimentaire  

Tu as deux antennes ?    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> aahh d'accord... je cherchais ou c'est Kekeland... :mouais:



tu savais pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez  léger et court vêtu a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Elle est pas née la panthère qui m' plumera !*



C'était toi qui jouait dans Lucky Luck :sick:


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Je me gêle... je me fais une soupe brûlante.

J'ai arrêté de jouer au docteur.

Je suis célibataire et seul ce week-end.

Y'a des semaines qui sont plus pénibles que d'autres.

Je vais chercher des mouffles


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me gêle... je me fais une soupe brûlante.
> 
> J'ai arrêté de jouer au docteur.
> 
> ...



Allez courage


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Merci  je suis pas tant désespéré que ça 
Mais c'est vrai qu'il fait FROID dans cet'immeuble !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci  je suis pas tant désespéré que ça
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il fait FROID dans cet'immeuble !



Le conseil de la mort qui tue    

Répète toi sans cesse que tu as chaud, chaud, chaud, .... chaud en fin de week-end tu appelleras ton médecin traitant ou référent ... pour une insolation


----------



## kitetrip (11 Décembre 2004)

Je suis en train de découvrir les blogs MSN :mouais: http://spaces.msn.com/members/andr7
Bien foutu leur truc (sous Windows, sur le PC de mon frère  )... Par contre, faut s'inscrire à MSN Passeport pour pouvoir le visionner  

Enfin bref, je mets que des bétises dessus... C'est fou ce qu'on peut trouver à faire en pleine période de révision d'examens


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou ce qu'on peut trouver à faire en pleine période de révision d'examens



Moi c'est la seule période où je regardais le tennis et Roland Garros, pendant mon bac... depuis j'ai arrêté, je n'y trouve plus aucun intérêt ! 

Pitchfork: le plus drôle, c'est que je suis pas malade ! Quand je parlais docteur, c'était pour la brouette qui est sous le clavier du portable


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est la seule période où je regardais le tennis et Rolland Garros, pendant mon bac... depuis j'ai arrêté, je n'y trouve plus aucun intérêt !



intérêt pour les études ou pour le tennis    :rateau:


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Désintérêt pour le tennis. Les études j'ai un peu continué après


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Désintérêt pour le tennis. Les études j'ai un peu continué après



un peu comme moi: elle ne couraient pas assez vite pour me rattrapper    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Là je me dis que j'irais bien au marché de Noël boire quelques vins chauds...  :love: soif!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Décembre 2004)

je me prépare à aller au ciné!
Je voulais voir blade III mais c'est à 17 H :/ Je vais voir les indestructibles, on va voir ce que ca donne!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2004)

Là je viens de passer l'aspirateur, et je vais aller jouer au Playmobil ® avec le fiston


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de passer l'aspirateur, et je vais aller jouer au Playmobil ® avec le fiston


allez en avant les histoires


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que j'irais bien au marché de Noël boire quelques vins chauds...  :love: soif!



non rien   (on j'ai mis ce costume de père Noël ? )


----------



## Lio70 (11 Décembre 2004)

Je reviens de la Fnac où j'ai acheté un IXUS 40. C'était une offre promotionnelle: 405 EUR TTC avec une mémoire de 256 mégas.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me gêle... je me fais une soupe brûlante.




coucou toi   

mintenant j'en ai marre de te voir geler !!!   

voila un bon conseil bien legal :

tu appelle ton proprio tu lui laisse 48h pour regler cet probleme de chauffage
si rien n'est fait tu lui envoie une l.a.r. lui disant que sous 8 jours e sans reponse de sa part tu fais reparer et tu enleve les frais de reparation sur le loyer (pas sur le charge).....tu en a tout a faut le droit ......


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou toi
> 
> mintenant j'en ai marre de te voir geler !!!
> voila un bon conseil bien legal :
> ...



C'est bien là le problème: je suis propriétaire... et le syndic fait rien sans papier "officiel", signé et tout, donc vendredi il y a 8 jours panne, puis devis, puis envoi à l'assemblée des copropriétaires, puis retour signé, puis envoi au chauffagiste, puis commande de la pièce et... vendredi 17h plus personne ne peut me dire ce qu'il se passe... ils sont plus là et je me pèle. J'ai pourtant passé 8 coups de fils... Cela semble impossible à comprendre par ici la prise d'initiative: croire le client qui dit je vous donne l'accord oral pour la réparation. Non, faut un papier signé par la Pdte des Cop. Et on appelle surtout pas pour dire qu'il y a un pb, le fax traine, on oublie de transmettre les messages... et j'ai pas envie de passer à une méthode de gestapiste pour tout ce qui touche à ma vie. J'ai déjà de la chance d'avoir ce que j'ai.
Ce qui me rassure c'est que le sale bobo proprio tendance leftiste que je suis se pèle comme les autres locataires. On "souffre" ensemble...

Frigorifiés de tous les pays unissez-vous ! 

Et merci de compatir


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Contacte directement la Présidente des copropriètaires ou mieux rencontre la directement. Quelques déplacements et une journée perdue valent mieux que nombre de coups de téléphone (non pas taper ) et de fax  Au besoin demande à d'autres copropriètaires de sacrifier une journée pour venir avec toi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien là le problème: je suis propriétaire...



alors là je ne sais pas comment t'aider...  

tu as deja essayé de contacter A.D.I.L (Agence Départ. d'Information sur le Logement) ?

avec moi (un probleme de reparation d'eau que l'agence trainait depuis des mois ) ils ont eté tres bien, en quelques jours mon probleme a eté reglé......


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

maintenant je passe a table:


tagliatelle !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 



bonne soirée a tous !!!!


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Contacte directement la Présidente des copropriètaires ou mieux rencontre la directement. Quelques déplacements et une journée perdue valent mieux que nombre de coups de téléphone (non pas taper ) et de fax  Au besoin demande à d'autres copropriètaires de sacrifier une journée pour venir avec toi



merci pour le soutien...
Elle est injoignable. Enfin, elle a renvoyé le truc direct, elle a fait sa part. Ce que je comprend pas c'est que le chauffagiste ait pas _envoyé un fax_ plutot qu'un courrier lundi et que derrière le Syndic est pas _appellé_ notre chère Pdte plutot que de faire partir un courrier _mercredi_, on aurait gagné 48 ou 72 h. La confiance règne.

Le chauffage marche à peine (carte électronique en rade): avec une voisine du conseil on a eu direct le Syndic, demandé _à ce que le chauffage ne soit pas coupé la nuit_ vu qu'il fait déjà pas chaud en attendant la réparation et cette _c***_ de secrétaire a oublié de faire passer le message a son patron le chauffagiste. Bref... Economie, économie de con**** oui. Après c'est facile de dire que rien ne bouge dans cet immeuble. Le Syndic m'a averti cette semaine qu'il y avait un devis de réparation depuis juillet en attente...

Je m'en vais faire une révolution de janvier à défaut d'Octobre ou Novembre... je vais mettre les autres devant le choix: dictature éclairée ou bordel, le pire c'est qu'ils vont tous dire oui à la dictature et ça me fait ch*** quelque part... pourtant dans un quartier de lutte... belleville est pas loin.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

buenas noches a todos !
​ Joyeux Noël et Bonne année! 
  
​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*
> *LOVE*​​




bon bon on a compris pas la peine
de mettre ton message dans tous les thread du forum !!! :mouais: 

tu aimes le squale mais desolé pour toi

il a deja une amoureuse, tres jolie d'ailleur !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Désolée de te contredire Robertav, mais ça n'a rien à voir. Je sais pour LeSqual et sa chère et tendre, j'étais avec lui hier soir et WebO aussi.

C'est juste qu'il m'a dit de poster LOVE en gros de partout ! alors voilà, il n'a plus qu'à assumer ses propos, moi j'exécute !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> buenas noches a todos !
> ​ Joyeux Noël et Bonne année!
> 
> ​






merci !!!!    

mais, dis moi, tu part en vacance?
il y a encore pas mal des jours avant d'etre a noel et a la new année !!     

joyeux Noel et bonne année a toi aussi !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Décembre 2004)

je vous lis en écoutant OuiFm


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

je vais sortir.....

bonne soirée a toulmonde !!!!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonne soirée et sans rancune j'espère...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon on a compris pas la peine
> de mettre ton message dans tous les thread du forum !!! :mouais:
> 
> tu aimes le squale mais desolé pour toi
> ...



Oui, mais non...   Roberta...  :love:  :love: Te mêles pas de ça, tu vas encore envenimer les choses... Ça n'est pas ce que tu crois...   

('tain j'essaie de rattraper le coup)


----------



## MrStone (11 Décembre 2004)

Les choses ne sont jamais telles que ce que l'on croit 


Là c'est apéro-time... une p'tite Jeanlain _ambrée_ en attendant que le bourguignon soit cuit :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non...   Roberta...  :love:  :love: Te mêles pas de ça, tu vas encore envenimer les choses... Ça n'est pas ce que tu crois...
> 
> ('tain j'essaie de rattraper le coup)



Ne t'inquiète pas la Reine est au Bar maintenant  Sa Majesté veille


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non...   Roberta...  :love:  :love: Te mêles pas de ça, tu vas encore envenimer les choses... Ça n'est pas ce que tu crois...
> 
> ('tain j'essaie de rattraper le coup)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Évidemment toi ça te fait rire  Pauvre Lesqual prit entre deux feux


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Désolée de te contredire Robertav, mais ça n'a rien à voir. Je sais pour LeSqual et sa chère et tendre, j'étais avec lui hier soir et WebO aussi.
> 
> C'est juste qu'il m'a dit de poster LOVE en gros de partout ! alors voilà, il n'a plus qu'à assumer ses propos, moi j'exécute !



C'était juste pour te calmer : tu as foutu un de ces binz hier soir, avec tes potes de Grenette... On ne savait plus où se mettre. Franchement, nous qui pensions pouvoir parler matos, serveurs, scripts... Nous avons été décus, décus.... Web'O en pleurait...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste pour te calmer : tu as foutu un de ces binz hier soir, avec tes potes de Grenette... On ne savait plus où se mettre. Franchement, nous qui pensions pouvoir parler matos, serveurs, scripts... Nous avons été décus, décus.... Web'O en pleurait...



Z'ont pas arrêté de déconner les mecs de Pomme Grenette!  Des pros, c'étaient je vous dit, des pros...   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont pas arrêté de déconner les mecs de Pomme Grenette!  Des pros, c'étaient je vous dit, des pros...   :love:



Et ces photos alors ? Avec le coup du superdrive on peut les voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste pour te calmer : tu as foutu un de ces binz hier soir, avec tes potes de Grenette... On ne savait plus où se mettre. Franchement, nous qui pensions pouvoir parler matos, serveurs, scripts... Nous avons été décus, décus.... Web'O en pleurait...




QUOI ! ! ! ! MOI ! ! ! ! j'ai été super discrète, j'ai rien dit ! en plus étant donnée l'étendu de mes connaissance en informatique je vous ai fait un cours magistral....  

Par contre moi je peux raconter des choses sur les MacG..................


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et ces photos alors ? Avec le coup du superdrive on peut les voir ?



Dans ma signature...   Au fait, on peut continuer là... non?



			
				yefi a dit:
			
		

> Par contre moi je peux raconter des choses sur les MacG..................



Les photos suffisent non?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Par contre moi je peux raconter des choses sur les MacG..................


  Ah ben on y compte bien !   

  Bonsoir Yefi  .. .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Genre.... un truc..... du style...... la frite dans....


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma signature...   Au fait, on peut continuer là... non?
> 
> 
> 
> Les photos suffisent non?



Le ketchup n'avait effectivement pas l'air bien du tout et la crème vanille non plus 
Vous avez été extrêment sages, à par une sortie intempestive


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

kriek à volonté :love:


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

je vois , je vois......   

vous comptez faire la fete jusq'au 31 decembre?   

et picoler autant ?   

est que ça  restera une petite bouteille pour le 1er de l'an ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Toute l'année la fête :love:


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

A ta santé Modern__Thing, toi au moins tu nous oublies pas ! 

_Les filles d'aujourd'hui_ sur kekeland est pour toi !

Je vais aller chercher des clopes, j'en ai pas vraiment envie, mais quand j'en aurai vraiment envie elles seront trop loins pour aller en chercher... esclavage quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Désolée de te contredire Robertav, mais ça n'a rien à voir. Je sais pour LeSqual et sa chère et tendre, j'étais avec lui hier soir et WebO aussi.
> 
> C'est juste qu'il m'a dit de poster LOVE en gros de partout ! alors voilà, il n'a plus qu'à assumer ses propos, moi j'exécute !



au moins tu t'es pris un coup de boule dans la gueule 
Sans rancune !

Je me disais bien que ça faisait gag de potaches ou d'enterrement de vie de garçons...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A ta santé Modern__Thing, toi au moins tu nous oublies pas !
> 
> _Les filles d'aujourd'hui_ sur kekeland est pour toi !
> 
> Je vais aller chercher des clopes, j'en ai pas vraiment envie, mais quand j'en aurai vraiment envie elles seront trop loins pour aller en chercher... esclavage quand tu nous tiens !


 La vraie vie c'est la fête :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*bisoux * :love:  :love:  :love: 

et

*bonne nuit a tous !!!!!     *


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Vais plus trop tarder non plus 

Bonsoir tout le monde :love:


Oh tiens ! 3000 posts !!!! heureuse coincidence     :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vais plus trop tarder non plus
> 
> Bonsoir tout le monde :love:
> 
> ...



félicitations   une kriek pour la route


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> félicitations   une kriek pour la route


je la termine et dodo  il est temps, rude semaine devant


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

et dire que robertav va taper les 4000 très bientôt... je serai peut-être à 2500 à ce moment là ! pour les 1250 et ibiza en ce moment, ça le fera pas, je sens comme un creux dans la vague 
Ah, soyez indulgent, le méchant crash a englouti ma petite liste et les 2 mois de stats


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et dire que robertav va taper les 4000 très bientôt... je serai peut-être à 2500 à ce moment là ! pour les 1250 et ibiza en ce moment, ça le fera pas, je sens comme un creux dans la vague
> Ah, soyez indulgent, le méchant crash a englouti ma petite liste et les 2 mois de stats



quelles stats ?


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

4000 posts pour robertav, 2500 posts pour moi et mes 1250 points de cdb pour aller à ibiza, nom de bleu, révise un peu, ça va se voir que t'en a rien à foutre !    Les stats, c'était mes cdb journaliers, dans un fichier Xcel pour oublier personne...

Toi t'es à 1981 là... belle année je suis sûr que tu te dis là...
bientôt le Millénium.
Au fait pas encore couché ? Moi ce week-end célibataire, donc y'a pas d'heure.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 4000 posts pour robertav, 2500 posts pour moi et mes 1250 points de cdb pour aller à ibiza, nom de bleu, révise un peu, ça va se voir que t'en a rien à foutre !    Les stats, c'était mes cdb journaliers, dans un fichier Xcel pour oublier personne...
> 
> Toi t'es à 1981 là... belle année je suis sûr que tu te dis là...
> bientôt le Millénium.
> Au fait pas encore couché ? Moi ce week-end célibataire, donc y'a pas d'heure. J'ai allumé iChat rien que pour te voir et tu y es pas !.



C est couchée ; moi je mets à jour ma bibliothèque via Delicious Library


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Ca donne envie. Moi j'aimerai mettre à jour et mon brouette et mon chauffage


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie. Moi j'aimerai mettre à jour et mon brouette et mon chauffage



Moi je vais essayer d'aller mettre mon neurone à jour. J'ai lu le mode d'emploi : 
- déconnecter en prenant soin de ne pas faire de noeuds
- laisser débranché quelques heures
- redémarrer, attendre que tous les menus soient affichés avant de lancer une application, sinon faut tout recommencer.


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La vraie vie c'est la fête :love:



J'ai connu des philosophies plus bêtes   

Ceci dit, la vrai fête, c'est la vie


----------



## Dedalus (12 Décembre 2004)

Tant que c'est pas la fête sur commande...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

je viens de me lever, j'ai la gorge sèche


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant chuis chez mes parents (et un petit coup d'ADSL ça fait du bien), et il neigeote    enfin c'est tout fin et ça tient pas trop (enfin si sur les toits et sur les arbres quand même), mais l'idée est là.


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant chuis chez mes parents (et un petit coup d'ADSL ça fait du bien), et il neigeote    enfin c'est tout fin et ça tient pas trop (enfin si sur les toits et sur les arbres quand même), mais l'idée est là.



IL NEIGE !!!     

Mais t'es à Lylle ou à Paris???  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## Original-VLM (12 Décembre 2004)

Moi perso je suis au boulot, pour financer mes études et mon Mac  Je bosse au service technique spécialisé de Club Internet


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> IL NEIGE !!!
> 
> Mais t'es à Lylle ou à Paris???  :hein:    :mouais:



il y a marqué Lille dans son profil


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a marqué Lille dans son profil



Vi  (c'est ça! prends moi pour une abrutie  )

Mais si j'ai bien compris il ne fait que ses études à Lilles... Et vu que quand Roberto est venu à Paris, bah lui aussi il était là, j'en déduis que ces parents vivent à Paris... Mais comme il neige pas à Paris, j'ai un doute    :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2004)

C'est à dire que dans mon profil avant il y avait marqué "PNG-sur-Yvette" et c'est chez mes parents et c'est aussi une station sur la ligne B du RER et c'est là que je me trouve aujourd'hui (_et je vais voir mon neuveu et mes deux nièces :love: :love:_).
Par contre c'est pas à Paris. C'est en région parisienne. 
A y est compris ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vi  (c'est ça! prends moi pour une abrutie  )



c'est dimanche matin, je suis encore dans le coltard


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que dans mon profil avant il y avait marqué "PNG-sur-Yvette" et c'est chez mes parents et c'est aussi une station sur la ligne B du RER et c'est là que je me trouve aujourd'hui (_et je vais voir mon neuveu et mes deux nièces :love: :love:_).
> Par contre c'est pas à Paris. C'est en région parisienne.
> A y est compris ?



une aspirine SVP


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est dimanche matin, je suis encore dans le coltard


Il faut t'appeler maitre alors ?

_Ah non attends c'est pas ça..._

Plus de précisions ? Chez mes parents, mon labo.


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que dans mon profil avant il y avait marqué "PNG-sur-Yvette" et c'est chez mes parents et c'est aussi une station sur la ligne B du RER et c'est là que je me trouve aujourd'hui (_et je vais voir mon neuveu et mes deux nièces :love: :love:_).
> Par contre c'est pas à Paris. C'est en région parisienne.
> A y est compris ?



Oui enfin pour moi qui vient de trés loin en bas à gauche de la France, la région Parisienne c'est Paris    

Bon alors j'avais raison!!! Arffff     Yeeeeppeeee     ( la je fais la dance de Chandler quand il est content!!!) 

Bon hmmm  :mouais:  Quoiqu'il en soit, chez moi, il neige pas, pourtant j'habite prés de Paris aussi...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

ici aussi, c'est en région parisienne (a coté d'un élevage de souris américaines) pas de neige en vu


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ici aussi, c'est en région parisienne (a coté d'un élevage de souris américaines) pas de neige en vu



  

Bon voila.... Pariel...

Spyro??    T'as fumé quoi???


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> la région Parisienne c'est Paris


Ah ces provinciaux    
Dès qu'on est "de Paris" on est censé connaitre le quartier machin, la porte bidule, savoir ce que c'est les embouteillages, et autres clichés divers et variés. Et moi je vous emmerde, non je ne suis pas de Paris, j'y connais rien à cette ville qui pue, je sais lire une carte de metro (ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde c'est vrai), je sais aller à la FNAC ou la gare du Nord en RER (c'est direct) et puis c'est tout !

Et j'ai rien fumé. La région parisienne est assez grande pour que tout nuage ne soit pas tenu de la couvrir entièrement


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai rien fumé. La région parisienne est assez grande pour que tout nuage ne soit pas tenu de la couvrir entièrement




Mais faut pas me crier dessus comme ça :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2004)

_Et pis d'abord piske c'est comme ça je boude._


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et pis d'abord piske c'est comme ça je boude._



Ca veut dire que je peux toujours me brosser pour d'autre leçons de vol???


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon voila.... Pariel...
> 
> Spyro??    T'as fumé quoi???



enfin, je dit ça, mais ils ont commencer la construction de piste de ski indoor a coté de chez moi  :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je dit ça, mais ils ont commencer la construction de piste de ski indoor a coté de chez moi  :love:



Et moi il vont installer une piste de ski de fond  :hein:  :hein: Sont dingues...  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi il vont installer une piste de ski de fond  :hein:  :hein: Sont dingues...  :mouais:



non, ils ont nos sous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2004)

...je me prépare à engloutir un excellent plat de carbonades à la flamande (à la Rodenbach !!!!!)  ...    
...Bon app à toutes et tous !!!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (à la Rodenbach !!!!!)



bon, c'est ou Waterloo déjà ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est ou Waterloo déjà ?


Euh ! Pourquoi Waterloo ????????  
Chui du Nord mi  ... un demi Chti bâtard flamand/wallon/français ... les pires !!!! :love:  :love: 
ps : salut Mackie !!!!


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Pourquoi Waterloo ????????
> Chui du Nord mi  ... un demi Chti bâtard flamand/wallon/français ... les pires !!!! :love:  :love:
> ps : salut Mackie !!!!



tu ma donner envie de demander l'asile politique en gelbique  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Pourquoi Waterloo ????????
> Chui du Nord mi  ... un demi Chti bâtard flamand/wallon/français ... les pires !!!! :love:  :love:
> ps : salut Mackie !!!!


  Salut Zebig ! :love: je te souhaite un meilleur dimanche que le dernier ! 

   Quand à moi là je digère mon petit déjeûner tardif (et copieux :rose: ) ... je savoure les rayons de soleil qui commençaient à se faire rare ... et je me dis qu'il serait temps de faire un sapin de Noël :mouais: ... tout en espérant que ce soit l'excitation de ces futures fêtes qui transforment mon petit ange, en "machine à conneries !" :mouais:


   Petit papa Noël ... quand tu descendras du cieeeeeeel ...aaavec tes jouets par millieeeeeeeeers ...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Petit papa Noël ... quand tu descendras du cieeeeeeel ...aaavec tes jouets par millieeeeeeeeers ...



si seulement il faisait autre chose que des jouets . ... .


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si seulement il faisait autre chose que des jouets . ... .


  Tu l'as dit ! :mouais: 
  Tu peux toujours faire une liste , comme on dit "l'important c'est d'y croire !" 

 Allez Mackie un p'tit sourire !


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Allez Mackie un p'tit sourire !



j'ai toujours le sourire


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vi  (c'est ça! prends moi pour une abrutie  )
> 
> Mais si j'ai bien compris il ne fait que ses études à Lilles... Et vu que quand Roberto est venu à Paris, bah lui aussi il était là, j'en déduis que ces parents vivent à Paris... Mais comme il neige pas à Paris, j'ai un doute    :mouais:




Y'a toujours un certain nombre de °C de différence entre Paris et les territoires qui commencent après le périphérique. Là où il y a des arbres qui poussent à la place des lampadaires. Ceci explique peut-être celà. En tout cas, sur le 20e c'est brumeux, je vois pas la moitié de Tour Montparnasse, ni la Tour Eiffel (Nous l'aurait-on volée ?), le Panthéon est toujours là, par contre.
Bon, là je vais faire quelques courses (le paing, les fruits et des gâteaux pour le café, le thé, bref les trucs chauds que je vais boire pour compenser la perte de calories due aux frimats qui règne ici .

bon appétit à ceussent qui sont devant leur repas du dimanche 
"- Chériiiiiiiiiiii
- Ouiiiiiiiiii ?
- On mange !
- Ouiiiiiiii ! J'arrive de suite...
- Tu m'as déjà dit ça il ya 10 mn ! là, les chicons à la belge façon cricri auront bientôt disparus.
- M***, je me suis fait eu, c'est tellement bon..."

Bon, bizza+


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'a toujours un certain nombre de °C de différence entre Paris et les territoires qui commencent après le périphérique. Là où il y a des arbres qui poussent à la place des lampadaires. Ceci explique peut-être celà. En tout cas, sur le 20e c'est brumeux, je vois pas la moitié de Tour Montparnasse, ni la Tour Eiffel (Nous l'aurait-on volée ?), le Panthéon est toujours là, par contre.
> Bon, là je vais faire quelques courses (le paing, les fruits et des gâteaux pour le café, le thé, bref les trucs chauds que je vais boire pour compenser la perte de calories due aux frimats qui règnent ici .
> 
> bon appétit à ceussent qui sont devant leur repas du dimanche
> ...



Quel poète ce Teo   

Bon appétit aux chanceux du repas du dimanche


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'a toujours un certain nombre de °C de différence entre Paris et les territoires qui commencent après le périphérique. Là où il y a des arbres qui poussent à la place des lampadaires. Ceci explique peut-être celà. En tout cas, sur le 20e c'est brumeux, je vois pas la moitié de Tour Montparnasse, ni la Tour Eiffel (Nous l'aurait-on volée ?), le Panthéon est toujours là, par contre.
> Bon, là je vais faire quelques courses (le paing, les fruits et des gâteaux pour le café, le thé, bref les trucs chauds que je vais boire pour compenser la perte de calories due aux frimats qui règne ici .
> 
> bon appétit à ceussent qui sont devant leur repas du dimanche
> ...



Arrfffff  



Au fait   Tu boudes toujours Spyro???


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'a toujours un certain nombre de °C de différence entre Paris et les territoires qui commencent après le périphérique.



s'il te plais, c'est dimanche, alors du calme  on a pas nos esprit encore bien en place


----------



## Dedalus (12 Décembre 2004)

Bah là on prend un petit « thé à la fourchette » avec des toasts, du tarama (maison), de la cervelle de canut (maison) et des linzertörte (maison aussi). Et on se remet péniblement d'une nuit de travail ardu arrosée copieusement de muscat de Beaumes de Venise apporté par l'un des collaborateurs.
En fait on tenait tous un sérieux plumet.
Avant ça, petit footing d'un quart d'heure au bord du canal pour se réveiller


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

je sais pas pourquoi, mais il va être très long cette après midi


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> s'il te plais, c'est dimanche, alors du calme  on a pas nos esprit encore bien en place



oui je sais, je me suis pas couché à 4h pour rien ! (enfin si, presque rien) 
J'aurai du mettre un emoticon mais ça m'a échappé  , la mention des  "territoires" me semblaient un rien humoristique, je veux froisser personne. Surtout que je suis  provincial très éloigné à l'origine. Pas de complexes.

Moi ça va être chinois comme repas, j'ai la dalle et je vais aller croquer les brochettes et les samossas ramenés en chemin. J'ai du pain aux algues [merci mon boulanger à Gambetta  ], un éclair au café... et un petit kouglof (les connaisseurs corrigeront l'othographe 

Comme ça, si jamais j'ai du monde qui passe...


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quel poète ce Teo
> (...)



Et toi te poses là comme flagorneur... poète aujourd'hui, un vil factieux hier


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de rentrer chez moi. Je récupèrte ma fille, mon appart, ma connexion internet.
Pas encore ma femme qui vient de partir, comme d'habitude, mais je ne désespère pas. Avec un peu de volonté on arrive à tout. Et je ne suis pas prêt de lâcher   :love:  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2004)

vous allez vous coucher a quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> vous allez vous coucher a quelle heure ?



ça ne regarde que moi


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça ne regarde que moi


  que tu crois.

  salut le vieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça ne regarde que moi



alllller raconte


----------



## Franswa (12 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> vous allez vous coucher a quelle heure ?


 heu... je sais pas encore pourquoi ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> vous allez vous coucher a quelle heure ?



C'est une proposition ?


----------



## touba (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est une proposition ?


 nan c'est une question...


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je suis rentré chez moi, je lis quelques posts et je me dis que certain(e)s qui ramènent des querelles privées, qu'ils sortent d'on ne sait où d'ailleurs, des posts anodins semblant servir d'excuse à des interprétation extrémistes, commencent vraiment à me gonfler. Je viens peut-être de trouver une utilité aux coups de boule rouges.

Mais je ne fais ça que pour me défouler hein: je sais d'expérience que les nuisibles se croient toujours justifiés dans leurs actes, et qu'ils s'en prennent généralement à ceux qui essaient de les ramener à la raison au lieu d'admettre et de corriger leurs errements.


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Au cas où c'est une proposition, je vais me coucher tard et y'a de quoi boire par ici 
Entre autres.

Et comme disait... non je vais pas la dire ici.

Tiens le test de pureté refonctionne, je m'en vais le refaire. (voir ce post)


----------



## Franswa (12 Décembre 2004)

Il fait froid dehors...


----------



## touba (12 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il fait froid dehors...


 bah rentre...  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (12 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah rentre...  :mouais:


 c'est vrai que c'est mieux à l'intérieur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je suis rentré chez moi, je lis quelques posts et je me dis que certain(e)s qui ramènent des querelles privées, qu'ils sortent d'on ne sait où d'ailleurs, des posts anodins semblant servir d'excuse à des interprétation extrémistes, commencent vraiment à me gonfler. Je viens peut-être de trouver une utilité aux coups de boule rouges.
> 
> Mais je ne fais ça que pour me défouler hein: je sais d'expérience que les nuisibles se croient toujours justifiés dans leurs actes, et qu'ils s'en prennent généralement à ceux qui essaient de les ramener à la raison au lieu d'admettre et de corriger leurs errements.



C'est une réaction habituelle car au fond ce qui se passe sur le forum est une copie de ce qui se passe dans le réel. Les comportements sont identiques  Les rumeurs sont répétées, déformées et amplifiées. Les non dits n'arrangent pas les choses, etc ... Ceci étant "nuisible" est peut être excessif dans la mesure où celui qui agirait comme tel a forcément une bonne raison de le faire : il a probablement été atteint par des remarques blessantes et désobligeantes sans obtenir de réponses ou d'explications.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> je sais d'expérience que les nuisibles se croient toujours justifiés dans leurs actes, et qu'ils s'en prennent généralement à ceux qui essaient de les ramener à la raison au lieu d'admettre et de corriger leurs errements.



J'ai pris un coup de boule rouge. Je le mentionne afin qu'on sache qui est "nuisible".


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est une réaction habituelle car au fond ce qui se passe sur le forum est une copie de ce qui se passe dans le réel. Les comportements sont identiques  Les rumeurs sont répétées, déformées et amplifiées. Les non dits n'arrangent pas les choses, etc ... Ceci étant "nuisible" est peut être excessif dans la mesure où celui qui agirait comme tel a forcément une bonne raison de le faire : il a probablement été atteint par des remarques blessantes et désobligeantes sans obtenir de réponses ou d'explications.



aseez justement analysé


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris un coup de boule rouge. Je le mentionne afin qu'on sache qui est "nuisible".




J'aurais pu en prendre un aussi.
Hier, aujourd'hui ou demain.
J'en ai pris d'ailleurs à l'occasion.  
Y'a pas mort d'hommes (de femmes) non plus.
Ça disparait vite du tableau, de toutes façons.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris un coup de boule rouge. Je le mentionne afin qu'on sache qui est "nuisible".



J'ai toujours ma pelle et mon seau pour venir dans le "Bar à sable de Macge"


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Je me sers un ptit verre de Bushmills en surfant sur notre site préféré.
Je vais aller faire un tour me faire une idée là où ça discute ferme.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me sers un ptit verre de Bushmills en sufrant sur notre site préféré.
> Je vais aller faire un tour me faire une idée là où ça discute ferme.



_si je peux me permettre un conseil:_ prends tes chaussures de montagne    :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me sers un ptit verre de Bushmills en sufrant sur notre site préféré.
> Je vais aller faire un tour me faire une idée là où ça discute ferme.



Mais ou tu va téo ?


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

En fait, j'ai surfé ailleurs, mais je vais pas vous dire où, il est encore trop tôt. Ou c'est pas l'endroit.

J'ai pas trouvé les coups de boules rouges. En fait tant mieux, y'a autre chose à faire que de lire des gens qui se disent des méchancetés. Je préfère en écrire des gentilles  ou des pas trop bêtes.

Bonne nuit les petits...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai surfé ailleurs, mais je vais pas vous dire où, il est encore trop tôt. Ou c'est pas l'endroit.
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé les coups de boules rouges. En fait tant mieux, y'a autre chose à faire que de lire des gens qui se disent des méchancetés. Je préfère en écrire des gentilles  ou des pas trop bêtes.
> 
> Bonne nuit les petits...



bonne nuit, le grand  :bebe:


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je me dis qu'il faut que soit anntraxh répare son site avec les smileys, soit les gens se décident à changer leurs signatures en utilisant le mien    (ou un autre hein, c'est pas de la pub ça me rapporte rien )

(Oui Lorna, Lemmy, zebig... c'est de vous que je parle )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (Oui Lorna, Lemmy, zebig... c'est de vous que je parle )



Là ménant je me dis que le Spyro va se mettre en colère    :affraid: 

oui chef, bien chef   

c'est fait, chef  

merci, chef


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

Et puis c'est de l'hébergement donné ou partagé, donc c'est pas perdu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est de l'hébergement donné ou partagé, donc c'est pas perdu


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit, le grand  :bebe:




J'arrive pas à me pieuter, toujours mediagong qui me musicalise et vos posts pour rester alerte et vous dire (mais où est robertav que je l'embrasse ?):




*P**** 2500 posts*


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Juste pour dire, je vais aller me griller une cigarette. Et je ne fume que sur mon balcon !  (ça permet de ralentir fortement ! ! !)

Paris sous la brume vu d'ici...

Nan nan, je floode pas... ou alors, petit joueur...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à me pieuter, toujours mediagong qui me musicalise et vos posts pour rester alerte et vous dire (mais où est robertav que je l'embrasse ?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain   tu files un mauvais coton   

mais n'oublies pas que c'est ta laine que tu dois mettre pour aller en griller une


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

c'est lundi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> c'est lundi...


mouais


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

Ceci est un message inutile.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (mais où est robertav que je l'embrasse ?):




suis lààà !!!!!!!    


arrete de me tenter toi 
sinon je vais tout raconter de nos rdv caché a l'amour de ta vie !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

je viens viens d'arriver au boulot, j'ai finis le premier croissant, j'attaque le 2 em !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens viens d'arriver au boulot, j'ai finis le premier croissant, j'attaque le 2 em !!!!


 C'est une bonne idée, je m'en vais me faire un petit café au lait.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2004)

Là maintenant, j'attaque une semaine de merde au taf


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

Retour de Café Clope. Putain, pourquoi j'ai repris?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Là maintenant je suis au boulot. 


Après l'habituel baise-main à la chef de service :king: (genou à terre ), je me venge :casse: de cette petite place dans la hiérarchie sur un fournisseur qui me fait traîner depuis une semaine pour un simple devis : c'est limite si je l'aide pas à établir le misérable document . 

Amis je vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Retour de Café Clope. Putain, pourquoi j'ai repris?


...simplement parce que c'était probablement pas le bon moment pour arrêter ! ne culpabilise pas !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...simplement parce que c'était probablement pas le bon moment pour arrêter ! ne culpabilise pas !!!



J'avais pas fumé régulièrement depuis 18 ans...  Reprendre après 18 ans sans clope, c'est con. M'enfin je ne suis plus à une connerie près ces derniers temps de toutes façons.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas fumé régulièrement depuis 18 ans...  Reprendre après 18 ans sans clope, c'est con. M'enfin je ne suis plus à une connerie près ces derniers temps de toutes façons.


T'en fais pas ...!!!  
Je suis ce qu'on peut appeler un "fumeur invétéré mais ... respectueux" ... je fume environ 25 clopes par jour (  ) en étant attentif à ne pas gêner les autres ! 
Je suis conscient des dangers de la cigarette que je mets en balance avec le plaisir que j'ai à fumer sans me poser trop de questions...
Jusqu'à présent ... santé OK ! pas de problèmes ... pourvu que ça dure !!!!!  
Ma fierté ... mes 3 enfants qui ne fument pas et qui n'ont certainement pas envie de commencer !
Il y a six mois, j'avais décidé d'arrêter quand un de mes amis (50 ans) est mort d'un infarctus à son boulot ... le problème : il était sportif, soignait son alimentation et ne fumait pas !!!!!
Alors, bêtement et comme un gros con, j'ai trouvé ça comme excuse pour ne pas arrêter !
A présent, je me pose la question au moins une fois par mois : alors j'arrête ou non ?????
Et à chaque fois, je me dis ... bof !!!!
J'espère que je ne vais pas le regretter un de ces jours !!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je suis au boulot.
> 
> 
> Après l'habituel baise-main à la chef de service :king: (genou à terre ), je me venge :casse: de cette petite place dans la hiérarchie sur un fournisseur qui me fait traîner depuis une semaine pour un simple devis : c'est limite si je l'aide pas à établir le misérable document .
> ...


 Merci à toi, 
Que la tienne soit également agréable.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas fumé régulièrement depuis 18 ans...  Reprendre après 18 ans sans clope, c'est con. M'enfin je ne suis plus à une connerie près ces derniers temps de toutes façons.


et moi depuis que j'ai arrêté je suis malade toutes les 2 semaines... 






Salut Ed


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

A ce propos, il y a thread pour ceux qu arrêtent de fumer : c'est ici 
Courage les gars!


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et moi depuis que j'ai arrêté je suis malade toutes les 2 semaines...



ça c'est normal. Les voies aériennes se nettoyant, il n'y a plus de couches protectrices contre les agressions diverses et variées, entre autre celles de l'hiver.
MAis bon, tenir le coup en prenant Vitamine C...

En fait faut arrêter de fumer en été...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est normal. Les voies aériennes se nettoyant, il n'y a plus de couches protectrices contre les agressions diverses et variées, entre autre celles de l'hiver.
> MAis bon, tenir le coup en prenant Vitamine C...
> 
> En fait faut arrêter de fumer en été...


même si ça fait 16 mois ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> en étant attentif à ne pas gêner les autres !


Jamais de cendre par terre, jamais de clope négligement jetée et foulée au pied ? Tu ne fais pas partie des (abrutis ? naifs ?) qui croient que fumer à l'air libre - _sans même parler des quais de gare et autres lieux où c'est pourtant interdit _- c'est pas si grave (comme si ça suffisait à évacuer les litres de poison) ?


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à présent ... santé OK ! pas de problèmes ... pourvu que ça dure !!!!!


Pas les dents, les doigts, les cheveux jaunis ? Pas l'haleine de cendrier et les vètements du même métal ? Pas de péliculle grise fine à la surface du tableau de bord de la voiture ? (peut-être n'y fumes tu pas ?) Pas d'etc. ?

    Je dis ça hein c'est juste pour t'aider. 


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A présent, je me pose la question au moins une fois par mois : alors j'arrête ou non ?????


Allez chiche


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

La je me remets de la soiree d'hier soir... :rateau: 


:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je me remets de la soiree d'hier soir... :rateau:
> 
> 
> :love:


On ne veut même pas savoir...    :love:


----------



## squarepusher (13 Décembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde 
 qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé de beau ici depuis mercredi dernier?
 pas de crises majeures?


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde
> qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé de beau ici depuis mercredi dernier?
> pas de crises majeures?


Juste des nouveaux modos


----------



## squarepusher (13 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Juste des nouveaux modos


 c'est qui ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de cendre par terre, jamais de clope négligement jetée et foulée au pied ? Tu ne fais pas partie des (abrutis ? naifs ?) qui croient que fumer à l'air libre - _sans même parler des quais de gare et autres lieux où c'est pourtant interdit _- c'est pas si grave (comme si ça suffisait à évacuer les litres de poison) ?
> Pas les dents, les doigts, les cheveux jaunis ? Pas l'haleine de cendrier et les vètements du même métal ? Pas de péliculle grise fine à la surface du tableau de bord de la voiture ? (peut-être n'y fumes tu pas ?) Pas d'etc. ?
> Je dis ça hein c'est juste pour t'aider.
> Allez chiche


   ... tidju ! Spyro ... t'as la "haine" du fumeur toi !!!!!!  
Pourtant, souviens-toi ! (enfin façon de parler bien entendu !!!! :rateau: ) on n'a jamais vendu autant d'alcool que pendant la prohibition !!!!!
Comme je te l'ai dit plus haut, j'estime être un fumeur "respectueux" du droit des autres et en cas de doute, je m'abstiens... bien entendu que j'ai déjà foulé des clopes au pied dans la rigole ... te dire le contraire serait un mensonge éhonté !!!!
J'avoue que cette "chasse aux sorcières" me dérange comme si le fumeur était l'homme à abattre !!!!!
Anecdote : le week end dernier, j'étais dans un restaurant ... coin fumeur bien entendu !!! Bien à l'écart des gens propres sur eux ! ... à la fin du repas, j'allume une clope ... un monsieur se lève de l'une des tables voisines, vient vers moi et me dit : "votre cigarette m'indispose, veuillez l'éteindre !!!" - je lui réponds simplement : "mais bien entendu Monsieur, excusez-moi ! - sans pour autant polémiquer que j'étais dans un coin fumeur et blabla....
Le monsieur retourne à sa table et regardant les convives, leur dit à voix haute et intelligible : "Vous avez vu ! c'est comme ça qu'il faut leur parler" - inutile de te dire que j'ai rallumé une clope immédiatement en le regardant droit dans les yeux...
Là, il n'a plus bougé !!!!
Assez d'hypocrisie : soit on interdit purement et simplement le tabac comme les autres drogues ou considérées comme telles, soit on fiche la paix aux fumeurs respectueux des non-fumeurs !!!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2004)

Mouai, respect mutuel et çà ira mieux 
Les ayatollahs, les extrémistes et les mal-élevés des deux côtés n'ont JAMAIS fait avancer les choses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur retourne à sa table et regardant les convives, leur dit à voix haute et intelligible : "Vous avez vu ! c'est comme ça qu'il faut leur parler" - inutile de te dire que j'ai rallumé une clope immédiatement en le regardant droit dans les yeux...
> Là, il n'a plus bougé !!!!



Il a les yeux révolver, il a tiré (sur la cigarette) c'est foutu  




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Assez d'hypocrisie : soit on interdit purement et simplement le tabac comme les autres drogues ou considérées comme telles, soit on fiche la paix aux fumeurs respectueux des non-fumeurs !!!



Vu qu'en France on est en train de revoir la loi Évin, je pense que c'est la deuxième solution qui prévaut actuellement. La responsabilité individuelle plutôt que légiférer à tout prix. Pour ce qui est de l'aspect commercial, il ne faut pas se voiler la face non plus, pourquoi gagner peu quand on peut gagner beaucoup mais c'est sans nul doute un autre débat.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Tu sais spyro, avec la politique actuelle on n'arrivera jamais à rien ... 
Les chemins de fer belges ont supprimé la voiture "fumeurs admis" qui se trouvaient en queue de chaque convoi ... une voiture dans laquelle les fumeurs s'empoisonnaient entre eux sans porter préjudice aux non-fumeurs...
Résultat : les fumeurs qui fréquentaient ce wagon "ghetto" ont abandonné les transports en commun et utilisent leurs voitures pour se rendre au boulot ... plus de trafic, plus de pollution etc... ...
En "satanisant" le fumeur, tu le rends attractif pour certains jeunes qui adorent braver l'autorité ... tout le contraire de ce qu'on veut en fait ... toi comme moi d'ailleurs !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "votre cigarette m'indispose, veuillez l'éteindre !!!"


change de marque


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

la je bosse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Au boulot.... mais franchement pas envie de travailler


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2004)

là je vais aller bosser


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas trop tot kiki !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

La je bosse aussi


----------



## legritch (13 Décembre 2004)

:sleep: .......


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> même si ça fait 16 mois ?



Tigrou, pardon je ne savais pas que tu avais stoppé depuis tant de temps. Là, ben te faut voir un Toubib... c'est plus de mon ressort,  ou alors faire une cure d'oligoéléments Cuivre-Or-Argent ou Manganèse-Cuivre pour stimuler le système de défense immunitaire. Valà, valà, Courage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2004)

Fin de la pause déjeuner


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

merci de ta réponse Macelene : je suis passé sur le post des ancien fumeur / futurs non-fumeurs.  


Là je galère sur un logo.


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bosse aussi





tu sous entent que je ne bosse pas ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleur, une question me brule les levres... 

C'est quoi ton boulot à toi mackie ?


----------



## monoeil (13 Décembre 2004)

Là je m'emmerde.
Je vous emmerde peut-être aussi... tellement c'est passionnant comme occupation.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sous entent que je ne bosse pas ?


 Je n'oserais pas


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

je bosse -un peu- en attendant mon p**&#168;de hd externe livrable avant midi... et je me pèle toujours.
La méthode Coué ne fonctionne pas par temps froids. Je vais me faire une tasse de liquide brulant.


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur, une question me brule les levres...
> 
> C'est quoi ton boulot à toi mackie ?



faire chier sonnyboy  :love: 

parce qu'il le vaut bien  :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2004)

Là j'accumule les petits papiers en attendant de pouvoir rentrer toutes les precieuses informations que j'ai noté dessus dans mon ibook, que j'attends tout autant (paratrait qu'il se fait tripotrer les circuits en hollande) tout en ralant contre la lenteur de vbulletin.


----------



## monoeil (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> à la recherche d'une fleur


On t'a dit? Ici c'est l'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je bosse -un peu- en attendant mon p**&uml;de hd externe livrable avant midi... et je me pèle toujours.
> La méthode Coué ne fonctionne pas par temps froids. Je vais me faire une tasse de liquide brulant.


toujours à 15°C ?  ça fait just niveau température : ton problème de HD ne vient pas de là ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais spyro, avec la politique actuelle on n'arrivera jamais à rien ...
> Les chemins de fer belges ont supprimé la voiture "fumeurs admis" qui se trouvaient en queue de chaque convoi ... une voiture dans laquelle les fumeurs s'empoisonnaient entre eux sans porter préjudice aux non-fumeurs...
> Résultat : les fumeurs qui fréquentaient ce wagon "ghetto" ont abandonné les transports en commun et utilisent leurs voitures pour se rendre au boulot ... plus de trafic, plus de pollution etc... ...
> En "satanisant" le fumeur, tu le rends attractif pour certains jeunes qui adorent braver l'autorité ... tout le contraire de ce qu'on veut en fait ... toi comme moi d'ailleurs !



Bien que je ne fume pas, plus exactement très peu : un cigare de temps à autre (ces temps-ci, plutôt autre : ça doit faire un an, le dernier), une cigarette tous les 2 ans   et que le comportement de certains fumeurs ait tendance à m'énerver, entre autres les cendriers de bagnole vidés au hasard des rues ou des trottoirs ; je trouve que les interdictions de fumer sont parfois un peu abusives. Se supporter les uns les autres, ça reste toujours nécessaire, cigarette ou pas.  Va-t-on interdire le port de certains parfums dans la rue ? Je sais, ce n'est pas, a priori, nocif pour la santé (encore qu'en cherchant bien on doit trouver une association qui milite contre les risques du N°5 de Chanel   ) Le tabagisme passif qui pouvait être un réel problème il y a quelques années (quand j'étais interne, dans le foyer où on jouait aux cartes, on ne pouvait même pas regarder les cartes du voisin tellement il y avait du brouillard   ) a bien diminué. Il reste le problème des bistrots et des restaus. Mais le principe même de la salle non-fumeur n'a pas grand sens dans un petit bistrot de campagne où la seule salle sert à tout : on ne va pas construire une cabane à fumeurs à côté. Quant à interdire les clopes dans la rue, si on n'interdit pas carrément le tabac, je trouve que c'est du pur délire. Apprendre à supporter les autres, ça n'est pas forcément inutile.

Ceci dit, on m'a encore raconté un truc assez amusant sur les fumeurs dans les trains et qui explique en partie la disparition progressive des wagons fumeurs : plein de fumeurs prenaient soin de réserver une place dans un compartiment non-fumeurs (plein de fumeurs supportent mal la fumée des autres, je parle d'expérience  ) pour ne pas supporter la fumée des voisins. Quand ils voulaient fumer une clope, ils allaient dans l'unique endroit réservé aux fumeurs (petit puisque personne ne voulait réserver dans cet endroit). Conclusion, un petit espace évidemment complètement enfumé bien que personne ou presque n'y ait vraiment une place.    Difficile après de dire que la fumée ne dérange pas du tout.   

Comme partout, un peu de responsabilisation et de bon sens, évite de vouloir à toutes forces affirmer ses "droits" (de fumeur ou de non-fumeur) comme s'il n'y avait pas d'autre moyen dans la vie de s'affirmer, rend la vie beaucoup plus facile pour tout le monde.

Tiens, si j'avais un cigare, j'irais bien me le fumer, dehors forcément


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme partout, un peu de responsabilisation et de bon sens, évite de vouloir à toutes forces affirmer ses "droits" (de fumeur ou de non-fumeur) comme s'il n'y avait pas d'autre moyen dans la vie de s'affirmer, rend la vie beaucoup plus facile pour tout le monde.


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je n'oserais pas




l'excuse est recevable    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

En plus, j'ai la preuve formelle et irréfutable que NE PAS FUMER est extrêmement dangereux :

Le mois dernier, un de mes amis, non-fumeur, qui sortait d'une boîte de nuit à 3 H du mat s'est fait accoster par 3 gars qui lui ont demandé une clope !
Et quand il a répondu qu'il ne fumait pas, il s'est fait bousculer, limite pétage de gueule !!!  

Alors, cé ti nin dangereux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, on m'a encore raconté un truc assez amusant sur les fumeurs dans les trains et qui explique en partie la disparition progressive des wagons fumeurs : plein de fumeurs prenaient soin de réserver une place dans un compartiment non-fumeurs (plein de fumeurs supportent mal la fumée des autres, je parle d'expérience  ) pour ne pas supporter la fumée des voisins. Quand ils voulaient fumer une clope, ils allaient dans l'unique endroit réservé aux fumeurs (petit puisque personne ne voulait réserver dans cet endroit). Conclusion, un petit espace évidemment complètement enfumé bien que personne ou presque n'y ait vraiment une place.    Difficile après de dire que la fumée ne dérange pas du tout.



Le problème de ces wagons est qu'ils ne sont absolument pas adaptés. Je veux dire par là que l'aération n'y est pas du tout boostée afin de dissiper la fumée de 40 ou 50 personnes qui pompent en atmosphère clos. Résultat : il ne s'agit pas d'être géné par la fumée des autres, mais par la fumée tout court, assez désagréable dans un espace fermé, sans possibilité d'ouvrir les fenêtres et sans renouvellement d'air régulier (ou, du moins suffisant).
D'un autre côté, cet espace, si il est devenu un "fumoir" a au moins un intérêt : éviter que les clopeurs invétérés ne squattent les inter-voitures...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> On t'a dit? Ici c'est l'hiver



mais, je cherche toujours ma fleur  :love:


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Pour les TGV, je suis pas contre, ça fait longtemps qu'on fume plus dans les TC, les avions, pourquoi pas les trains, j'arrivais à me retenir les 3h40 de mes Paris-Genève de l'époque, et j'ai toujours pris Fumeurs quand j'étais dans une période grosse tabagie. Voir mes amis en non-fumeurs et aller en fumeur pour en griller une m'a tjs énervé. Il faut assumer sa toxicomanie  - Par contre, c'est assez hypocrite de la part de la SNCF d'avoir mis ces dernières années la voiture fumeur en milieu de rame (quasi tout le monde doit la traverser pour aller au bar) et surtout de ne rien faire pour mieux la ventiler, une ventilo efficace, c'est possible. De t façon, on aura droit aux excités de la clope qui font se frapper avec les excités anti-clopes entres les voitures, au grand dam des accros polis du portable qui sortent, contrairement aux accros malpolis des portables qui vont nous abreuver de la loghorée de leur vie en polyphonique...
Pour les restaus et les bars, faudrait être simplement conscient qu'on ne peut demander à un gérant de bistrot ou de restau de racheter 3 fois sa surface pour pouvoir la mettre aux normes, la plupart ce serait de toute façon impossible car pas de places de libre autour . Mais avec du fric, on peut tout faire, c'est comme les normes anti-bruit des salles de spectacles... un cauchemar pour les noctambules... la plupart des salles et bistrots fermeraient pour 6 mois ou 1 an de travaux exhorbitants...

Tout est affaire de mesures et de respect. Mais ces temps-ci, c'est pas franchement ce qui court les rues, on est d'accord...   

D'ailleurs, si je vous invite à la maison, on fume sur le balcon, c'est plus beau le soir entre "l'heure "et le "et dix", y'a la Tour qui essaie de se téléporter mais elle y arrive pas... 


_Je pourrais faire la tirade anti/pro-voiture, anti/pro-camions, anti/pro-animaux de compagnie, anti/pro-voyage en avion, anti/pro-nucléaires, pour ceux qui veulent (j'ai des arguments)   _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Petite anecdote de fumeur :
Je vais régulièrement à Milan ! Or, l'aéroport de Milan Malpenza est zone 100 % non fumeur, y compris les shops, bistrots et restaurants ... un drame pour un gars comme moi qui adore en griller une avant de s'envoyer en l'air !!!!!  
Et quand il faut attendre 2 ou 3 heures, c'est pas tellement folichon !!!!!!  
Mais, c'est sans compter devant la débrouillardise et l'inventivité italienne : un gars à qui je demandais si vraiment c'était impossible d'en fumer une, m'a conseillé d'aller au QG des carabinieri ou, moyennant une petite obole, on pouvait utiliser leur salle de repos pour s'adonner à notre vice préféré ... et c'était vrai et en plus, ils sont vachement marrants et gentils !!!!!   
Viva Italia !!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Et puis, marre d'avoir des remords à chaque clope !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Après tout, "fumons heureux et mourons joyeux" ... :rateau: 
ps : je plaisante là bien évidemment !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, je me suis trompé de thread, je croyais être dans "Vous faites quoi là maintenant?" ou je voulais dire qu'aujourd'hui je boulais rouge, juste pour rire. 
Bon, je quitte ce lieu trop enfumé pour moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, marre d'avoir des remords à chaque clope !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Après tout, "fumons heureux et mourons joyeux" ... :rateau:
> ps : je plaisante là bien évidemment !!!!!! :love:



Moi je ne fumes que les filtres


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tidju ! Spyro ... t'as la "haine" du fumeur toi !!!!!!


Quelle haine ? Ce n'est qu'une liste objective de mes propres observations des effets secondaires bien réels que certains ont tendance à occulter.  _La haine c'est dans un autre thread que j'en parle (pour dire que j'en parle pas) _

 La fumée de cigarette me pique les sinus, les yeux, m'attaque les poumons, la puanteur me dégoute, je ne peux pas rester longtemps dans un endroit enfumé, ou alors je me force pour une AES (ça c'est pour fabien  qui ne m'a pas vu sortir toutes 20-30 minutes du bistrot liégeois pour respirer un coup), qu'est-ce que j'y peux ??? Pour paraphraser machin, c'est pas moi qui suis anti-cigarette, c'est la cigarette qui est anti-moi. 

             Mais moi en fait, tant que je ne les sens pas, je m'en fiche, c'est pas mon problème !!
             Pour moi c'est "Fumer pue" qu'il faut mettre sur les paquets de cigarettes. 
   Et puis j'ai bien conscience que je suis nettement plus sensible que la moyenne.



			
				le dude a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que cette "chasse aux sorcières" me dérange comme si le fumeur était l'homme à abattre !!!!!


Ce n'est pas le fumeur qui est à abattre, c'est la cigarette.  


			
				mon bigounet a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais spyro, avec la politique actuelle on n'arrivera jamais à rien ...


 ATTENTION: *je n'ai jamais dit que j'approuvais quoi que ce soit*. Si je profite agréablement de certains interdits (aaahhh manger sans odeur de cendre), je ne crois pas à l'efficacité du régime de la peur (_pourquoi pas "Fumer rend moche" pendant qu'on y est _). Et je ne prétends pas donner de solution pour aider ou inciter les fumeurs à s'arrêter. Ou à ne pas commencer (peut-être le plus important). Tel que je me connais ça aurait l'effet inverse d'façon. :rateau:

   Moi ce que je veux c'est qu'il respectent les non fumeurs (enfin moi surtout ), et avec les campagnes en France (les images avec des monceaux de clopes pour représenter la quantité avalée par le fumeur passif pas exemple), j'ai l'impression que ça vient de plus en plus et donc j'ai pas trop à me plaindre de la tendance. Enfin je crois.

 Mais sinon les étiquettes "fumer tue" servent plus à protéger l'industrie de la cigarette qu'autre chose: tu pourras pas leur faire un procès pour ne pas avoir été averti     

 Supprimer des wagons fumeurs dans les trains est moyennement incitatif comme tu le dis, mais pense aux économies d'entretien !!  (Eh oui c'est sale la fumée de cigarette, ça obscurcit les fenêtres, ça blanchit les fauteuils, ça bouche les filtres d'aération...) 

 Blague à part, je ne vois pas non plus l'intérêt de mesures qui ne serviraient qu'à faire chier les fumeurs. En particulier les gentils comme toi. :love: :love: :love: Mais n'accuse pas trop vite d'hypocrisie,_ l_a politique en matière de tabac est un difficile équilibre entre une industrie puissante (cigaretiers plus tabacs du coin de la rue), des soucis de santé publique, des questions de sous, la volonté des électeurs que nos élus représentent (quand même un petit peu des fois), etc.


_     PS: pour interdire les parfums par contre je suis d'accord   _


----------



## MrStone (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, marre d'avoir des remords à chaque clope !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Après tout, "fumons heureux et mourons joyeux" ... :rateau:
> ps : je plaisante là bien évidemment !!!!!! :love:



 :hein: Faut bien mourir de quéqu'chose, de toutes façons... poumons, larynx, bouche,... choisis ton camp, camarade !  :love: 

 Comment ? C'est un peu trop "dernier degré" là ? Ah ?  :rose:


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2004)

J'ai raté un truc ?  

C'est la journée sans tabac aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

Non mais à la gare du Nord hier c'était la journée "sent le tabac"   :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Ouf, je reviens de la ville. 
Récapitulatif : 
- 2h en ville
-2h sur le net...

Et hop, j'ai torché mes cadeaux de noël!   

Je suis bien content, c'est un peu la corvée chaque année et je me promets à chaque fois que je les fais en juillet ou au mois de novembre...
Bon j'ai fait un effort cette année je n'ai pas attendu le 24...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, je reviens de la ville.
> Récapitulatif :
> - 2h en ville
> -2h sur le net...
> ...



Début janvier c'est le mieux, tu auras des trucs avec plein de remise


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi, j'ai trouvé les cadeaux principaux pour ma compagne. Je crois qu'elle sera contente.   
J'adore ça, aller chercher les cadeaux, essayé de surprendre, de faire plaisir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Début janvier c'est le mieux, tu auras des trucs avec plein de remise


 Le problème quand tu fais tes cadeaux 11 mois à l'avance est que ça n'a plus grand sens je trouve. 
Le cadeau s'est démodé, la personne l'a acheté ou a d'autres préférences... C'est pas si simple. En juillet aussi ya des soldes 
Foguenne, DES cadeaux pour ta compagne! ouah pas mal. Je n'en ai fait qu'un, mais c'est peut-être plus dur de surprendre avec un seul cadeau


----------



## woulf (13 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai trouvé les cadeaux principaux pour ma compagne. Je crois qu'elle sera contente.
> J'adore ça, aller chercher les cadeaux, essayé de surprendre, de faire plaisir.



Faut que je te dise: le Roi dit "ma femme" 
Et là tu me dis, je ne suis pas marié ? eh bin tu dis "ma poule", à la sonny boy 

M'enfin, ça me fait penser que j'ai toujours pas le cadeau pour ma femme, ni pour fiston, ni pour personne d'ailleurs....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je me suis trompé de thread, je croyais être dans "Vous faites quoi là maintenant?" ou je voulais dire qu'aujourd'hui je boulais rouge, juste pour rire.
> Bon, je quitte ce lieu trop enfumé pour moi.


 J'y crois pas  il l'a fait!

Tu cherches la bagarre? je ne me rabaisserai pas à ça!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas  il l'a fait!
> 
> Tu cherches la bagarre? je ne me rabaisserai pas à ça!



héhé, ne t'inquiète pas, c'est juste pour dédramatiser les boules. Tu n'es pas le premier ni le dernier du jour. 
Pas de bagarre ni d'animosité derrière ce coup de boule.  Va revoir le post pour lequel je t'ai boulé.    :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

J'avais bien compris, t'inquiètes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le problème quand tu fais tes cadeaux 11 mois à l'avance est que ça n'a plus grand sens je trouve.
> Le cadeau s'est démodé, la personne l'a acheté ou a d'autres préférences... C'est pas si simple. En juillet aussi ya des soldes
> Foguenne, DES cadeaux pour ta compagne! ouah pas mal. Je n'en ai fait qu'un, mais c'est peut-être plus dur de surprendre avec un seul cadeau



je ne parlais pas de 11 mois à l'avance mais de 6 jours de retard


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Ah, mais on perd la symbolique de noël...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais on perd la symbolique de noël...



La quoi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La quoi ?


 Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je m'attendais à cette réponse


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Merci Modern__Thing...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Merci Modern__Thing...


 Gnu :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je n'oserais pas




sur ?


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

le minichat est de retour  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur ?




après coup je pense qu'elle n'oserai pas  :rose: 

bon, je rentre chez moi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous     



me revoila parmi vous apres un aprem a passer dans les plumes d'oie :

mamancherie a decidé de "aereer" mes coussins !!  



the big , mauvaise nouvelle : meme en italie a partir de cette semaine on ne fume plus dans le train   


tigrou je te rassure : la marraine de fiston avait arreté (elle a repris depuis  ) , grande sportive elle avait du mal a avoir son soufle et elle a eté malade pendant 2 ans environ , le doc lui a dit que il fallait du temp pour cracher toutes les saleté qu'elle avait avalé avec la clope


pour le chercheur des cadeaux de noel : j'ai acheté seulement pour fiston, decidement j'arrivera jamais a acheter les cadeaux en avance.....
mais les marraines de fiston sont pire :elles ammenent les cadeaux 2 mois  (voir plus ) en retard !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur ?


 :modo: stop it ! :modo:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: stop it ! :modo:



la sortie c'est au fond a gauche ?  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: stop it ! :modo:



je m'excuse d'avoir douté de toi 






(je te fait livré ça ou ? )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo::modo:


bon ok c'est bientôt noël mais faut pas abuser de la déco


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'excuse d'avoir douté de toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au travail :rateau:

je viens d'avoir un energumene au telephone, faut que je me calme...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ok c'est bientôt noël mais faut pas abuser de la déco


 mais non, mais non...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au travail :rateau:
> 
> je viens d'avoir un energumene au telephone, faut que je me calme...



c'est partie


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est partie



enfin la livraison, pas l'autre monsieur pas gentil


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2004)

Là je passe à table et je grignotte des lasagne...  

Bon appétit à tous


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

moi j'ai finit mon rosbif a la sauve au poivre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai finit mon rosbif a la sauve au poivre :rateau:



 "sauve qui peut"    :rateau:


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La quoi ?




Pas mieux. On sortait à peine d'Halloouine et des chrysanthèmes et j'entend déjà parlé chandeleur, et tirage des rois... cet année, je le fêterai le 26...  Je retiens ton idée des cadeaux J+6  

J'ai appris y'a pas longtemps (4 jours) que le 25 décembre a été piqué à une divinité solaire pré chrétienne, qui venait d'Iran, Mithra, qu'on a retrouvé jusqu'à Martigny en Suisse (belle statue à tête de taureau à la Fondation Gianada). Le père dieu peut aller rhabiller son fiston 


[Spécial Genevois-es] Arrrrrggggghhh ! je viens de m'apercevoir que pour la première fois depuis 12 ans j'ai pas cassé la Marmite de l'Escalade, dans la nuit du 11 au 12 décembre...  sniiiff...  :rateau: L'exil est parfois difficile, j'ai même plus de dôle blanche... faut que je fasse des provisions au jour de l'an...


----------



## Franswa (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux. On sortait à peine d'Halloouine et des chrysanthèmes et j'entend déjà parlé chandeleur, et tirage des rois... cet année, je le fêterai le 26...  Je retiens ton idée des cadeaux J+6
> 
> J'ai appris y'a pas longtemps (4 jours) que le 25 décembre a été piqué à une divinité solaire pré chrétienne, qui venait d'Iran, Mithra, qu'on a retrouvé jusqu'à Martigny en Suisse (belle statue à tête de taureau à la Fondation Gianada). Le père dieu peut aller rhabiller son fiston
> 
> ...


  Y a quoi de prévu ce soir ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

*bonsoir a tous !!!!!*

j'ai terminé un delicieux "spezzatino" et me voila ici
avec le café de mamancherie pour parfaire le tout    


je vais de ce pas bouler un petit peu, qui en veut ?    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

bon, je vais aller dormir


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais aller dormir



ah ?

cool.


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut GrugMan !!*
> :love:



et gna gna gna na...  

Soir les nuiteux


----------



## iTof (13 Décembre 2004)

à toutes et à tous 
> là, j'essaie pour la première fois sur Mac un soft que j'utilise tous les jours sur pc...  j'vais ramener mon mac au boulot moi !


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut GrugMan !!*
> :love:



hey ! salut robertovendezman


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonsoir a tous !!!!!*
> 
> j'ai terminé un delicieux "spezzatino" et me voila ici
> avec le café de mamancherie pour parfaire le tout
> ...


  Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Robertav





    head

desolé pour toi, ainsi que grug , global et pas mal d'autre mais
la machine ne veut pas......a croire que je boule touj le meme   :rose: 

c'est injuste de ne pas bouler qui on a envie !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

c'est pareil pour moi, c'est pas grave ça viendra.
 bonne soirée à toi Robertav

@ FANREM, si je te trouve fais gaffe à toi.

Bon, je vais me chercher ma bière...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

pffffff , oki est dans un bar mais marre !!!

dans n'importe quel thread on parle biere
vouz n'aimez pas autre choses?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff , oki est dans un bar mais marre !!!
> 
> dans n'importe quel thread on parle biere
> vouz n'aimez pas autre choses?



au hasard: un martini blanc    :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff , oki est dans un bar mais marre !!!
> 
> dans n'importe quel thread on parle biere
> vouz n'aimez pas autre choses?


 Ben si, retourne sur l'autre thread : je t'ai proposé autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, retourne sur l'autre thread : je t'ai proposé autre chose.






idem !!!!!    


nan nan , on est pas dans ghost !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au hasard: un martini blanc    :rateau:




bingo !!!!     :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bingo !!!!     :love:


 Le martini rosé te plait pas?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bingo !!!!     :love:



et qu'est-ce que j'ai gagné


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et qu'est-ce que j'ai gagné




le droit de reposter ?


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff , oki est dans un bar mais marre !!!
> 
> dans n'importe quel thread on parle biere
> vouz n'aimez pas autre choses?



que picoler dans les bars ?

si si


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Décembre 2004)

ben moi j'ai fini il y a 5 mn une ch'tite bouteille de Chablis 1er cru (ouverte d'hier)
 C'était pas deg'   

( au fait pourquoi je me justifie en disant qu'elle était déjà ouverte ???    )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> que picoler dans les bars ?
> 
> si si





moi j'aime picoler au resto: l'alcool me coupe l'appetit !!!


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> que picoler dans les bars ?
> 
> si si


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ( au fait pourquoi je me justifie en disant qu'elle était déjà ouverte ???    )



parce que t'as peur que on te prends
pour un ivrogne ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que t'as peur que on te prends
> pour un ivrogne ?



euh non   
mais peut-être  :hein:  :mouais: 
Ce n'est de toute façon vrai qu'à moitié : si c'est bon, y a pas de raison de se rationner


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

ben voila, picoler pour picoler autant chercher une bonne excuse    

je fete mes 4000 posts !!!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Décembre 2004)

ca s'arrose


----------



## Lio70 (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai finit mon rosbif a la sauve au poivre :rateau:


Hmmm... miam! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm... miam! :love:




gourmand !!! des que on parle nourriture il vient a l'attaque !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca s'arrose




yep !!!!!    

au fait qui veut savoir ce que l'homme m'a offert aujourd'hui ?

et ma mamancherie?


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Décembre 2004)

ton homme et ta momcherie suivent ton nb de posts ?????


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrrggggghhh ! je viens de m'apercevoir que pour la première fois depuis 12 ans j'ai pas cassé la Marmite de l'Escalade, dans la nuit du 11 au 12 décembre...


Ben tu fais ça 6 jours après, comme noel  :rateau: 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens toi aussi t'as un smiley qui marche pas dans ta signature


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ton homme et ta momcherie suivent ton nb de posts ?????




mamancherie pour la S.Lucia
l'homme pour l'annif du mariage !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Décembre 2004)

que de bonnes nouvelles !

Et donc .... quels étaient ces bo kdo ?


----------



## Lio70 (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> gourmand !!! des que on parle nourriture il vient a l'attaque !!


J'avais déjà fait le coup ailleurs? Me souviens plus...   Déterre un peu les posts, que je prenne conscience de mon vice!


----------



## Franswa (13 Décembre 2004)

Je vais me coucher !!! :sleep:

Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

je vais immediatement au lit 

j'ai pas vu l'heure passer       

gros bonne nuiteuse a tous !!!!  :sleep:     :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonne nuit Franswa, Bonne nuit Robertav


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Merci Robertav ! Pour info, une bonne chose aujourd'hui: le chauffage est réparé, ça remonte doucement 

Sinon, ce que je suis en train de faire ?
Maudire jusqu'à la 46e génération Apple, Saint Steve et les inventeurs de MacOS X...
Explications dans Portables pour ceux que les forums techniques ne rebutent pas. 
 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


PS: je suis vraiment de mauvais poil, mais vous inquiétez pas, ça va surement passer.


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu fais ça 6 jours après, comme noel  :rateau:



J'attendrai de passer par Genève... s'il reste des marmites en chocolat et des petits légumes en massepain    Des sapins on en trouve partout, les marmites de l'Escalade à Paris, c'est beaucoup plus rare...


----------



## Dedalus (13 Décembre 2004)

Je rentre tout juste d'une longue journée de travail, seulement nourri d'une infâme pizza cartonneuse passée à la peinture rouge parfum tomaté et j'ai eu la bonne surprise d'une petite assiette, bien chaude, de b½uf gros sel et d'une salade d'oranges... 
je viens de mettre à jour Mellel
la voix de Billie Holiday qui me lisse les nerfs et les tend en même temps
un peu de bonheur


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi de prévu ce soir ???



C'était pois gourmand et pavé de thon sur lit tomates-oignons doux. Un bordeaux ouvert d'il ya 3 jours. Un yaourt au lait de brebis et du sirop d'érable pour le sucre (trop bon).
Je suis pas grand cuistot mais je me débrouille pas trop mal. Faut je vide le compartiment congel du frigo pour le dégivrer alors je mange ce qu'il y a et j'expérimente 
Et puis je pensais à autre chose qu'au "soleil" qui tournait sur l'écran du Ti pendant ce temps-là.

Et là, je vais me faire une clope. Brrr, il fait quand même meilleur dedans !

Pouf il est minuit...


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon app' Dedalus !

Robertav: bravo ! je suis arrivé à 2500 de mon côté, on se verra donc pas à Ibiza...
Surtout ne dis rien sur nous deux, ça jaserait sec...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

Dîné avec des amis. Rentré à la maison.
C'est vide  
Fait chier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Dîné avec des amis. Rentré à la maison.
> C'est vide
> Fait chier...



Qu'est ce qui est vide tes amis ou ta maison ?    
Allez courage  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (14 Décembre 2004)

Je vais en cours bonne journée


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

t'as ton tan's ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Enorme !!

Je suis zénorme !

Un vieux souvenir d'enfance...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> t'as ton tan's ?



ça nous ramène il y a 20 ans ça ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme !!
> 
> Je suis zénorme !
> 
> Un vieux souvenir d'enfance...




C'est génial, ça me donne envie de pleurer  
Rien que pour ta blague je t'ai mis une boule verte


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça nous ramène il y a 20 ans ça ...


ouaip je suis zému..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ouaip je suis zému..


Bonjour zému !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Vive Zému !!


----------



## woulf (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme !!
> 
> Je suis zénorme !
> 
> Un vieux souvenir d'enfance...



Donc tu avais un petit excédent de poids lorsque tu étais à l'école et à l'âge ingrat, muni d'un splendide cartable moitié daim (rouge, vert ou bleu ?), moitié cuir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

à tous, 
je pars au taf, pfff. 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## KARL40 (14 Décembre 2004)

La journée s'annonce difficile ....

Et en plus je viens de voir que GlobalCut est tout vert !! :affraid: :affraid: 

 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ouaip je suis zému..




sonnyboy a été enfant !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus je viens de voir que GlobalCut est tout vert !! :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> :rateau:




c'est pour mieux te ba.... mon enfant


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy a été enfant !!!!! :affraid:


oui tout a fait !!


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vive Zému !!



On a dit : "pas de politique !"


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

Là je me dis "tiens, un petit coup de boule me ferait du bien..."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis "tiens, un petit coup de boule me ferait du bien..."


 Suffit de demander.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

salut à tous   La journée commence hyper bien : non je blague, comme d'habitude ils me font tous chier


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

je suis en train de me découvrir un coté fleur bleu, ça me fait peur  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2004)

Rhalala ça nous rajeunit pas...


			
				http://www.letanneuretcie.com/fr/html/univers.htm a dit:
			
		

> À la rentrée des classes 1978, Le Tanneur crée l'évènement en proposant un cartable scolaire totalement nouveau de par son look et son porter: Les Tann's sont nés.
> Ils animent les cours d'écoles grâce à leurs couleurs uniques, leur look inimitable, association de cuir pleine fleur et de croûte de velours. Mais la révolution, c'est le porter-dos: le cartable s'est muni de bretelles réglables et se porte sur les épaules.
> Une campagne de publicité télévisée fige *à jamais* dans la tête de toute une génération d'écoliers le fameux slogan:T'as ton Tann's! Depuis, les Tann's continuent à évoluer et sont toujours précurseurs.


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Décembre 2004)

...tout le monde !!!


----------



## monoeil (14 Décembre 2004)

Là je dis bonjour... alors que j'en crois pas un mot


----------



## Immelman (14 Décembre 2004)

tout le monde, je suis a Hilversum, demain 4 heures de train pour un tuto ridicule mais bon on fait avec  ...Au moins j'ai internet ici...


----------



## toph (14 Décembre 2004)

ben je vais au boulot :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Décembre 2004)

toph a dit:
			
		

> ben je vais au boulot :sleep:


 Ben....Bon courage


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde  
j'ai décidé aujourd'hui d'être optimiste, heureux de vivre et d'envoyer plein de bonnes ondes à ma brouette.
Sinon, ça empire, et je m'en vais donner plein de pépètes à Steve pour un résultat non garanti. Y'a intérêt que Panther soit en forme et me sauve la mise...

Sinon "I'm in a deep shit"



Edit:  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb  des cdb, c'est bon pour le moral


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Décembre 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à teo."


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

je retourne bosser, mais je suis toujours a la recherche de ma fleur  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je retourne bosser, mais je suis toujours a la recherche de ma fleur  :love:



tu ne te souviens plus quand tu l'as perdue    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous!!!!!!*     


aujurd'hui je suis crevé, tres peu dormi , levée tot....

mamancherie laisse-moi dormir pitié de moi !!!  

meme les super café n'arrivent plus a me donner la peche !!

si ça continue je ne fais plus une cure de vitamines mais
une cure de anfetamines   


malgré ceci et le froid de canard
il y a le soleim et tout va bien  


bon aprem a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours a la recherche de ma fleur  :love:




et moi de mon canard rose .....si si c'est vrai       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi de mon canard rose .....si si c'est vrai       :love:



Qui s'allume (le canard pas la fleur)


----------



## monoeil (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je retourne bosser, mais je suis toujours a la recherche de ma fleur :love:


Et au bout de la tige, rien?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Et au bout de la tige, rien?



une prise electrique ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui s'allume (le canard pas la fleur)





si si, cette fleur s'allume


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Et au bout de la tige, rien?




une jeune fille  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Là, je glance à moitié et je me mets vraiment à utiliser mon Palm T3 que j'ai utilisé 6mois puis laisser 3 mois au placard. 
Enfin, ya du bon puisque maintenant je fais des hotsync par Bluetooth sans problème! 
Allez, je vais faire un tour dans "informatique nomade"


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2004)

La j'envoie des disques durs par telephone


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, je glance à moitié et je me mets vraiment à utiliser mon Palm T3 que j'ai utilisé 6mois puis laisser 3 mois au placard.
> Enfin, ya du bon puisque maintenant je fais des hotsync par Bluetooth sans problème!
> Allez, je vais faire un tour dans "informatique nomade"


y a personne qui a une astuce pour connecter un pocket pc sur un mac ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> y a personne qui a une astuce pour connecter un pocket pc sur un mac ?


 C'est pas le bon thread tigrou!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Va voir ici , ce sera mieux
Ou alors là


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une jeune fille  :love:



Justement...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Justement...




pfffffff arrete ton martire !!!  

tu as juste a bouger ton siege, d'aller chez la collegue a 5 pas de toi
lui demander un crayon rouge, la remercier....

tu le lui ramene dans 20 minutes, tu lui demande s'elle veut un café
en echange de 1 chocolat et ......d'un diner pour ce soir    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Immelman (14 Décembre 2004)

Je viens juste de decouvrir que Modern_Thing est... verte! Felicitations  :love:

Injection au coca, j'essaye de me motiver pour aller lire un chapitre passionant de management accouting :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as juste a bouger ton siege, d'aller chez la collegue a 5 pas de toi
> lui demander un crayon rouge, la remercier....
> 
> tu le lui ramene dans 20 minutes, tu lui demande s'elle veut un café
> en echange de 1 chocolat et ......d'un diner pour ce soir    :love:  :love:  :love:



ça sent le "vécu" ça...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Robertav Surtout ne dis rien sur nous deux, ça jaserait sec...  :love:  :love:




bon ben    qui est que n'arrete pas le sous entendu ?  

comment tu veux tenir secret nos secrets si tu bavardes pire que une pie ? :mouais: 

et dire que je te faisait confiance !!!      



si tu continue je te previen : je vais donner le livre de ma vie caché 
a Sa Majesté pour la publication !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le "vécu" ça...  :rateau:




maiiiiiis non !!!!  


juste un petit conseil a notre fab tres timide     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff arrete ton martire !!!
> 
> tu as juste a bouger ton siege, d'aller chez la collegue a 5 pas de toi
> lui demander un crayon rouge, la remercier....
> ...



Tu devrais aller prodiguer tes conseils dans le sujet pour les célibataires, ça pourrait être utile


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'envoie des disques durs par telephone




et  ça rentre ? 

ça va, je sais ou est la sortie  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais aller prodiguer tes conseils dans le sujet pour les célibataires ça pourrait être utile





bonne idée , je suis au chomage :
je peux donc ouvrir une agence matrimoniale?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2004)

Là, Je constate que ce thread en est à sa 700 èmes pages.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'envoie des disques durs par telephone




voila une fille bien gentille et bien elevée !!!  

moi j'en connais qui envoient leur dd (avec ordi ) par la fenetre !!!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, Je constate que ce thread en est à sa 700 èmes pages.





donc......    


viens pas nous dire que tu va le fermer .......si ?   ......NON !!!!!merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, Je constate que ce thread en est à sa 700 èmes pages.


Record pas battu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, Je constate que ce thread en est à sa 700 èmes pages.


 Vous aviez pas dit 500 pages max?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Record pas battu


 C'est quoi le record?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc......
> 
> 
> vien pas nous dire que tu va le fermer .......si ?   ......NON !!!!!merci  :love:  :love:  :love:



mais non    c'est pour te taquiner


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon, peut-être qu'on peut flooder en attendant que le thread soit fermé? 

Mais non, je rigole...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Justement...




je veux une fleur a aimer, a chérir et a protéger  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Enfin pas tant que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous aviez pas dit 500 pages max?





toi......  

un mot de plus et je te raye de ma liste de distribution
de millier d'euros que je compte partager avec vous demain soir.....


je vais gagner au loto !!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux un fleur a aimer, a chérir et a protéger  :love:


 Faut l'arroser un peu aussi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi......
> 
> un mot de plus et je te raye de ma liste de distribution
> de millier d'euros que je compte partager avec vous demain soir.....
> ...


 Mais oui c'est ça... 

Elle a prise ses petites pillules bleues aujourd'hui la p'tite dame?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais non    c'est pour te taquiner



et pourquoi moi ?        :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

5 messages sur la même page... c'est peut-être un peu du flood quand même, 

J'vais aller faire un petit tout ailleurs moi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui c'est ça...
> 
> Elle a prise ses petites pillules bleues aujourd'hui la p'tite dame?




   les miennes sont roses      :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Allez hop, 701! 



 Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


   :mouais:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Faut l'arroser un peu aussi...



Beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie ou rien du tout


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le record?


Plus que 700


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 700


 :mouais:

bien joué!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2004)




----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2004)

Put1, si çà mérite pas un coud'boule çà


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Faut l'arroser un peu aussi...



Ou la rosser ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie ou rien du tout




sa depends de quelle race est est   

il en a des grasse qui demandent peu d'eau
il en a de seche qui sont constamment assoiffé


----------



## monoeil (14 Décembre 2004)

Là je formule l'esquisse du projet de rassembler mes petites affaires et de ranger ce bureau qui n'est pas le mien en vue de le quitter jeudi. Mais bon, il est déjà tard pour s'y mettre. Mettons que c'est le dossier de demain.


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je retourne bosser, mais je suis toujours a la recherche de ma fleur  :love:


Mais il y a des gisements partout 
On va te sortir 



			
				Petite Annonce a dit:
			
		

> Recherche GPS de poche


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> y a personne qui a une astuce pour connecter un pocket pc sur un mac ?


Tu sais qu'en sortant du Bar, il y a une foultitude d'infos sur MaGé 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit conseil a notre fab tres timide     :love:  :love:  :love:


Mouarf, tu sais bien qu'il préférerait les conseils de ta fille  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Put1, si çà mérite pas un coud'boule çà


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.

J'ai l'impression de voir ce message depuis des mois à chaque fois que je veux te bouler...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec Pitch, c'est que le "politiquement correct", il connait pas!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'en sortant du Bar, il y a une foultitude d'infos sur MaGé



C'est le syndrôme Robertav


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2004)

C'est clair... et c'est dommage que j'aie épuisé mes munitions de la journée :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'en sortant du Bar, il y a une foultitude d'infos sur MaGé


ouais je sais mais j'ai peur de me faire agresser par des p'tits cons : je regarde à droite, puis à gauche en sortant du bar...mais je ne suis pas rassuré  

Plus sérieusement j'ai vu des thread sur le sujet, mais comme Ed en parlait dans le bar j'ai saisi l'occasion


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le syndrôme Robertav





chut !!!!!! faut pas le reveler !!!  


si je poste par ici ma question, on me reponds rapidement
sans compter les mp tres detaillés

si je poste dans le technique on me prend pour une dinde et
j'ai pas de reponses , sauf des verts qui ont pitié de moi


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de millier d'euros que je compte partager avec vous demain soir.....


Arffff


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Faut l'arroser un peu aussi...



c'est pas une fleur (la plante), mais une fleur : une jeune fille  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Arffff



tant mieux: j'aurai ta part


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de bien avec Pitch, c'est que le "politiquement correct", il connait pas!



C'est la sémantique bien pensante que je ne maitrise pas : il y a quelques degrés de différence


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff arrete ton martire !!!
> 
> tu as juste a bouger ton siege, d'aller chez la collegue a 5 pas de toi
> lui demander un crayon rouge, la remercier....
> ...



je disais "justement" parce que Mackie avit répondu "une jeune fille "à la question "tu as regardé au bout de la tige"
enfin, ej vais pas te faire un dessin quand même!!!     

Ne t'inquiète pas pour moi, puisque tu ne veux pas me présenter ta fille, je suis un radar à jupon en ce moment :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je suis un radar à jupon en ce moment :love:




arfff !!!sauvé , je ne porte que des pantalons !!!    

fais gaffe quand meme  a ne pas chopper de vrai kilt !!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...si je poste dans le technique on me prend pour une dinde...


C'est pas grave, la saison de la dinde se termine le 25 décembre  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, tu sais bien qu'il préférerait les conseils de ta fille  :rateau:




fait gaffe a ce que dit alain  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arfff !!!sauvé , je ne porte que des pantalons !!!
> 
> fais gaffe quand meme a ne pas chopper de vrai kilt !!!


ou à chopper un herpès


----------



## Immelman (14 Décembre 2004)

J'attends que qqu'un me reponse sur le forum programmation....


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je je suis un radar à jupon en ce moment :love:




l'un de nous est de trop sur ce forum  (de toute façon je suis bien armé  :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chut !!!!!! faut pas le reveler !!!
> 
> 
> si je poste par ici ma question, on me reponds rapidement
> ...



 

robertav, là c'est trop technique pour tibo, ta réponse...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> J'attends que qqu'un me reponse sur le forum programmation....




attend ici, je vais voir    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arfff !!!sauvé , je ne porte que des pantalons !!!
> 
> fais gaffe quand meme  a ne pas chopper de vrai kilt !!!



J'évite les écossais






			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ou à chopper un herpès



Regarde ma siganture en bas à droite, tu verras que je suis prudent! :love:


----------



## Dedalus (14 Décembre 2004)

je fais une note d'honoraires


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, la saison de la dinde se termine le 25 décembre  :love:



sauvé....ou presque  :rose: 

j'ai encore 10 jour pour apprendre tout les secrets de mon imac !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'un de nous est de trop sur ce forum  (de toute façon je suis bien armé  :love: )



Je te propose donc un duel à l'épée sur le Champ de Mars. Préviens ton témoin


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (de toute façon je suis bien armé  :love: )




j'entend par la que je peu bannir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> robertav, là c'est trop technique pour tibo, ta réponse...   :rateau:



nan nan , ce sont ses reponses qui sont trop
compliqué pour moi et..elle persiste a me refuser le dcodeur    

peut etre que pour noel.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *j'entend par la que je pue* (...)


Mackie tu es dur avec toi (et puis ce n'est pas comme ça qu'on attrape les filles )


----------



## monoeil (14 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je fais une note d'honoraires


Tu as le trait bûchant je trouve


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'entend par la que je pue bannir



Règle N°1 du duel: éviter les coups bas...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> robertav, là c'est trop technique pour tibo, ta réponse...   :rateau:



Cette technique de Robertav ne fonctionne pas avec le même succès dans l'autre sens (poster des questions de bar dans les forums techniques, à l'extrême limite les questions de barette sont acceptées mais dans le bon thread)  et se solde par un aller simple vers le bar sans espoir de retour. C'est la technique dite 2Be3


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je fais une note d'honoraires




ne la fais pas trop salé

c'est noel pour tous !!!   :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'entend par la que je pue bannir



Ce que Mackie veut dire par là, c'est qu'à l'instar du putois il lui suffit de lever la queue pour voir ses adversaires prendre la fuite par crainte du bannissement. Enfin, il me semble que c'est à peu près le fond de sa pensée. A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un conduit auditif incorrectement placé ("j'entend par la que je pue") et que certains mots se soient perdus en route, rendant la fin de la phrase incompréhensible.


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le syndrôme Robertav


Non, non, certainement pas :mouais:
Je n'utilise ni la langue de bois ni la langue de vipère tous les 3 posts :rateau:
Mais je n'ai pas besoin non plus de couvrir tout le spectre du règne animal


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce que Mackie veut dire par là, c'est qu'à l'instar du putois il lui suffit de lever la queue pour voir ses adversaires prendre la fuite par crainte du bannissement.



tant que ce ne sont que  les adversaires qui prennent la fuite...  

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, tu sais bien qu'il préférerait les conseils de ta fille  :rateau:




heuum !!  


tu crois vraiment que une jeune fille  de 16 ans 
peut nous apprendre quelques chose?   ...... SI ?   


je dois serieusement commencer a la pister serieusement !!!


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une fleur (la plante), mais une fleur : une jeune fille  :love:



Je ne voudrais pas briser dans l'oeuf tes rêves les plus fous, fiston, mais crois ton vieux père : les jeunes filles cela n'existe plus ! Où alors tu tombes sous le coup de la loi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

si je puis me permettre les filles ne se trouvent pas dans les fleurs (ni dans les choux)


----------



## monoeil (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas briser dans l'oeuf tes rêves les plus fous, fiston, mais crois ton vieux père : les jeunes filles cela n'existe plus ! Où alors tu tombes *sous le coup de la loi !*


Steve ma Queen elle est où ?


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je te propose donc un duel à l'épée sur le Champ de Mars. Préviens ton témoin




tu ne pense pas qu'entend que membre historique du clan M4K je vais me pointer avec un bout de ferraille, un lance roquette est un minimun  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heuum !!
> 
> 
> tu crois vraiment que une jeune fille  de 16 ans
> ...



Si tu savais ce dont une fille de 16 ans est capable, tu ne poserais pas ce genre de question...


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois serieusement commencer a la pister serieusement !!!



Si je puis me permettre (d'ailleurs, je me permets) tu devrais encore plus sérieusement que ca t'y mettre.
D'ici que le Mackie vienne tourner en bas de chez toi sur sa mobylette à stabilisateurs, il n'y a pas loin...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne pense pas qu'entend que membre historique du clan M4K je vais me pointer avec un bout de ferraille, un lance roquette est un minimun  :love:



coupons la poire en deux. Je te propose un duel au lance-flamme


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne pense pas qu'entend que membre



Nous avons donc la confirmation du fait qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème auditif, une étrangeté naturelle ayant détourné le conduit d'origine vers des régions anatomiques absolument pas préparées a accomplir cette fonction.

Là où tout se complique, c'est que certains membres jurent l'avoir entendu parler de la même région lors de fins d'AES.

Je commence à flipper. Mackie serait-il en recession complète ? Au terme d'un retour évolutif ne va t-il pas terminer sa course folle sous la forme d'une paramécie ? On peut le penser au vu de ce regroupement d'organes... :affraid:

Mackie : premier modérateur unicellulaire ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, certainement pas :mouais:
> Je n'utilise ni la langue de bois ni la langue de vipère tous les 3 posts :rateau:
> Mais je n'ai pas besoin non plus de couvrir tout le spectre du règne animal



Je parlais de ta réponse faite à Tigrou pas de toi :rateau:      Entre nous soit dit, je t'imagine mal les cheveux teints en rouge, coiffé avec des couettes et arborant, même pour Noêl, des n½uds verts dans la barbe  :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas briser dans l'oeuf tes rêves les plus fous, fiston, mais crois ton vieux père : les jeunes filles cela n'existe plus ! Où alors tu tombes sous le coup de la loi !





je suis preneur a partir de 17 ans  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2004)

Ouf, ma fille en a que 15


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, ma fille en a que 15


Mackie ne s'intéresse pas aux filles


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

super nouvelle !!     


mon fiston cheri vient d'apporter son bulletin 
il a eu les felicitations !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love: 


il faut esperer que ça continue


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heuum !!
> 
> 
> tu crois vraiment que une jeune fille  de 16 ans
> ...


Trop tard  :rateau:  :mouais:    

_nb : dans les nouvelles technologies, certainement   _


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas briser dans l'oeuf tes rêves les plus fous, fiston, mais crois ton vieux père : les jeunes filles cela n'existe plus ! Où alors tu tombes sous le coup de la loi !



Quand on dit que les illusions ça tue, on devrait plutôt dit l'Amok ça tue  Mais pour le coup je pense qu'il a bien du en manquer quelques-unes d'illusions


----------



## Dedalus (14 Décembre 2004)

les jeunes filles... bah, on s'ennuie vite, ça manque de fond


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> coupons la poire en deux. Je te propose un duel au lance-flamme




super soirée couscous, avec des merguez rousse


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur a partir de 17 ans  :love:


 Elles, non !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> les jeunes filles... bah, on s'ennuie vite, ça manque de fond



Ca dépend de quel côté...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elles, non !



Elles sont très "comptes de faits".


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elles, non !




tu ne me connait pas dans l'intimité on dirait  :love:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne me connait pas dans l'intimité on dirait  :love:


 Je serais toi, je ne m'aventurerais pas sur ce terrain-là !


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je serais toi, je ne m'aventurerais pas sur ce terrain-là !




Ne me dis pas que tu vas être ma belle fille ! :affraid:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu vas être ma belle fille ! :affraid:


 Bah ! Une façon comme une autre d'approcher la belle-mère ! :rateau:
 Bon, faut attraper le raton, avant ! C'est méritant !


----------



## Bilbo (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu vas être ma belle fille ! :affraid:


Il faudrait que son papa accorde sa main à ton fils. En voyant Mackie se présenter avec son plateau de bières, qui ferait une chose pareille ? 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre (d'ailleurs, je me permets) tu devrais encore plus sérieusement que ca t'y mettre.
> D'ici que le Mackie vienne tourner en bas de chez toi sur sa mobylette à stabilisateurs, il n'y a pas loin...



et bien nan , je ne fera rien plus que actuellement   

elle a l'air serieuse, elle est tes bonne eleve , elle ne demande pas a sortir a n'importe quelle heure......que demander de plus?    

elle serait parfait si son caractere aurait eté plus "doux"


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! Une façon comme une autre d'approcher la belle-mère !



Bengilli ?! La pauvre s'est retirée dans un couvent en basse Saxe...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! Une façon comme une autre d'approcher la belle-mère ! :rateau:
> Bon, faut attraper le raton, avant ! C'est méritant !



Ça recommence les histoires de famille !  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que son papa accorde sa main à ton fils. En voyant Mackie se présenter avec son plateau de bières, qui ferait une chose pareille ?



Pas besoin d'aller chercher bien loin : regarde LeSqual !  Il préfère nettement ca a un diplôme de l'académie de médecine !


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça recommence les histoires de famille !  :rateau:


 Bah ! Juste inceste de citron !


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je serais toi, je ne m'aventurerais pas sur ce terrain-là !




tu ne me connais pas du tout  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elles, non !




je vois que tu a aussi une fifille qui traite de "vieux" tous ce a partir de 25 ans !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2004)

La j'attends gentiment fin de journee...


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien nan , je ne fera rien plus que actuellement  etc



C'est pas le moment d'intervenir ! Je suis en train de caser le mackie ! Si tu me fais foirer le coup c'est le ban à perpet !


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli ?! La pauvre s'est retirée dans un couvent en basse Saxe...




aucune nouvelle depuis


----------



## Bilbo (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment d'intervenir ! Je suis en train de caser le mackie ! Si tu me fais foirer le coup c'est le ban à perpet !


La grandeur des gens se voit à la grandeur de leurs actes. Or qu'y a t'il de plus grand que de tenter l'impossible ?


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucune nouvelle depuis



Ah bah si ! Tu n'imagines pas que je sois resté célibataire ?! Surtout que de ce côté là, elle avait un côté Joséphine ta vieille mère : combien de fois m'a t-elle fait pleurer des larmes de sang lorsqu'elle rentrait blessée dans les parfums d'un autre et que je m'entendais hurler "que les diables t'emportent" !


----------



## Bilbo (14 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me situe au delà de tout épuisement déjà rencontré même après certains after-teufs des Zarzas.
> 
> 
> *Une fatigue* qui se situe entre _je-vais-tomber-là-tout-de-suite-le-front-sur-mon-claqdgerthnertjr???yjtquk;_ et _je vais tenir encore un petit peu mais après j'hiberne jusqu'à fin janvier vous me réveillez pour Angoulème ?_
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


Il faut que tu tiennes encore un peu. 

À+

P.S. Elle est où Pépita entre un peu plus tard et Angoulème ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment d'intervenir ! Je suis en train de caser le mackie ! Si tu me fais foirer le coup c'est le ban à perpet !




avec qui? ma fifille?   

mais  qui te dis que les 2 celibataires vont s'entendre?   

et puis pour le moment j'ai tout depensé en cadeaux de noel 
j'ai plus d'argent pour payer la fete de fiançaille !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! Juste inceste de citron !



 

Classique mais toujours aussi efficace de mettre un peu de piquant sur les bords


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec qui? ma fifille?
> 
> mais  qui te dis que les 2 celibataires vont s'entendre?
> 
> ...


Robertav, il faut qu'on t'explique un truc: Les filles de 16 ans, c'est pas aux fiançailles qu'elles pensent... C'est au c... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah si ! Tu n'imagines pas que je sois resté célibataire ?!



Le roi est mort, vive le roi ! Mais qui prend ta place le prince qu'on sort ?


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec qui? ma fifille?
> 
> mais  qui te dis que les 2 celibataires vont s'entendre?
> 
> ...



Mon dieu ! :affraid:

Bon, le ban. Où ais-je foutu cette saloperie de machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, il faut qu'on t'explique un truc: Les filles de 16 ans, c'est pas aux fiançailles qu'elles pensent... C'est au c... :love:





toutes?    

et bien, moi alors je tombe de la lune  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu ! :affraid:
> 
> Bon, le ban. Où ais-je foutu cette saloperie de machine ?





mais tu fais une fixette toi depuis que je t'ai dis :
jamais tu arriveras a me detourner du droit chemin !!!   

de toute façon, bordelique comme tu es, 
quand tu trouveras la machine tu ne te rappellera meme plus pourquoi tu la cherchais


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Au moment de Noël, les cerfs parent leurs bois et les modos cherchent leurs manettes


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toutes?
> 
> et bien, moi alors je tombe de la lune  :rose:



Pourquoi ? Tu es passée directement de ta première année à ta majorité ?!


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec qui? ma fifille?
> 
> mais  qui te dis que les 2 celibataires vont s'entendre?




il faut essayer avant de dire ça


----------



## Bilbo (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Tu es passée directement de ta première année à ta majorité ?!


J'ai déjà vu des filles majeures qui n'étaient pas nubiles.  

À+


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au moment de Noël, les cerfs parent leurs bois et les modos cherchent leurs manettes




et je vaids chasser le tibo  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et je vaids chasser le tibo  :rateau:



L'Amok a d'autres projets pour toi  D'abord te mettre sur le trône à sa place et puis après te trouver autre chose qu'une bête


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu ! :affraid:
> 
> Bon, le ban. Où ais-je foutu cette saloperie de machine ?



Je m'en occupe Ô seigneur.


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tu fais une fixette toi depuis que je t'ai dis :
> jamais tu arriveras a me detourner du droit chemin !!!
> 
> de toute façon, bordelique comme tu es,
> quand tu trouveras la machine tu ne te rappellera meme plus pourquoi tu la cherchais



Je n'en peux plus, elle m'use.... Le plus terrible c'est l'air innocent qu'elle a lorsqu'elle papille des sourcils en me disant ca... Cette femme est une boule de vice. Elle est là, avec son petit pyjama, buvant d'un air lointain sa grenadine en s'enroulant les couettes autour de l'index. Ses mains ne quittent ses cheveux que pour frénétiquement agiter sa souris dans l'air... De temps en temps un petit cri, puis un gloussement. Le bruit d'un clavier malmené, un clic définitif et l'oeil unique de la machine qui change de couleur, passant du blanc à l'orange...

Le temps de réaliser l'opération, 237 mesages se sont accumulés sur le fil. On voit bien dans ses grands yeux clairs la pupille qui palpite de surprise... Alors elle butine, prend une citation ici, change sa signature, achète des mugs dans une autre fenêtre, observe son gamin lié par le cable d'une auto téléguidée antédiluvienne traverser le couloir et s'ouvrir le front contre le rebord de la table.

Elle pense qu'il est temps de changer le papier peint de la cuisine et qu'elle a oublié de récuperer le courrier de la boite à lettres. Que "l'homme" va bientôt rentrer, qu'elle a encore évitée la corvée d'aspirateur. Elle se jure de le faire demain. Elle poste. L'eau bout et le son lui rappelle l'Etna. Volcans, Italie. Elle se voit courant dans les rues pour aller à l'école, son cartable lui battant les reins. Elle poste. Elle a oublié son mot de passe. Le son d'une chanson oubliée la fait fredonner. De son pied elle carresse le rebord de la corbeille et elle sent le sable qui crisse sous ses pieds. Elle se demande ce qu'elle fera dans dix ans. Elle ne trouve pas la réponse, alors elle poste, citant au hasard... Dehors le vent emporte les dernières feuilles, rousses comme ses cheveux. C'est l'hiver.






Foguenne, Finn, au secours !


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne, Finn, au secours !



Et tu ne cite pas ton chevalier servant???


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et tu ne cite pas ton chevalier servant???



Oula ! Une grosse dépression s'annonce !  :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Je me suis barré 30 min et je comprends plus rien à ce thread!!!


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et tu ne cite pas ton chevalier servant???




Mais, mon bon Squal, vous n'êtes pas encore modérateur au bar !    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en peux plus, elle m'use.... Le plus terrible c'est l'air innocent qu'elle a lorsqu'elle papille des sourcils en me disant ca... Cette femme est une boule de vice. Elle est là, avec son petit pyjama, buvant d'un air lointain sa grenadine en s'enroulant les couettes autour de l'index. Ses mains ne quittent ses cheveux que pour frénétiquement agiter sa souris dans l'air... De temps en temps un petit cri, puis un gloussement. Le bruit d'un clavier malmené, un clic définitif et l'oeil unique de la machine qui change de couleur, passant du blanc à l'orange...
> 
> Le temps de réaliser l'opération, 237 mesages se sont accumulés sur le fil. On voit bien dans ses grands yeux clairs la pupille qui palpite de surprise... Alors elle butine, prend une citation ici, change sa signature, achète des mugs dans une autre fenêtre, observe son gamin lié par le cable d'une auto téléguidée antédiluvienne traverser le couloir et s'ouvrir le front contre le rebord de la table.
> 
> ...



Je ne la banni pas car en échange de ma mansuétude, elle se déflore devant son iSigth pour moi, rien que pour moi. 
Outch, son gamin saigne vraiment beaucoup.     T'arrête pas Robertav, t'arrête pas, il s'en remettra.


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la banni pas car en échange de ma mansuétude etc



Mon dieu : il a perdu le sens commun ! Le stress sûrement.... :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _je vais tenir encore un petit peu mais après j'hiberne jusqu'à fin janvier vous me réveillez pour Angoulème ?_


On va venir t'y réveiller oui 
Au fait ça s'organise l'AES angoulème ?


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

je viens de rentrer, menu ce soir : pizza et frite, j'ai encore 5 kilos a  prendre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentrer, menu ce soir : pizza et frite, j'ai encore 5 kilos a  prendre



et ta fleur, t'en es où


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentrer, menu ce soir : pizza et frite, j'ai encore 5 kilos a  prendre



Ah oui!!    Toi aussi tu essais de grossir?   
Pour moi, le blem c'est que je n'aime pas les frites, ni les pizzas.....   
Alors c'est pas gagné..  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui!!    Toi aussi tu essais de grossir?
> Pour moi, le blem c'est que je n'aime pas les frites, ni les pizzas.....
> Alors c'est pas gagné..  :hein:  :mouais:



j'ai vraiment besoin de prendre du poids


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et ta fleur, t'en es où



on verra après manger


----------



## Bilbo (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on verra après manger


Tu as raison, il ne faut pas perdre pied. Sa Majesté est atterrée, Foguenne est corrompu et de toutes manières complétement subjugué par ce qu'il voit sur son écran. Bref, je suis heureux de voir qu'il en restent qui ne perdent pas les valeurs essentielles.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on verra après manger



mieux vaut avoir le ventre plein pour partir à l'aventure  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

bon, j'attaque le plateau de fromage  (au lait cru of course)


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toutes?
> 
> et bien, moi alors je tombe de la lune  :rose:


Toutes. Sans exception. Même celles dont on ne pourrait pas le penser...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, il ne faut pas perdre pied. Sa Majesté est atterrée, Foguenne est corrompu et de toutes manières complétement subjugué par ce qu'il voit sur son écran. Bref, je suis heureux de voir qu'il en restent qui ne perdent pas les valeurs essentielles.



En tout cas tout n'est pas perdu, il y a encore un violet aux commandes pendant que l'autre profite honteusement de sa soirée d'anniversaire


----------



## Franswa (15 Décembre 2004)

je vais me coucher :sleep:

Bonne nuit


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je remarque qu'il y a plein d'animation sur le bar et de threads à la con, et je maudis ce p*tain d'ADSL qui met un temps fou à arriver.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit


 Pareil


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en peux plus, elle m'use.... Le plus terrible c'est l'air innocent qu'elle a lorsqu'elle papille des sourcils en me disant ca... Cette femme est une boule de vice. Elle est là, avec son petit pyjama, buvant d'un air lointain sa grenadine en s'enroulant les couettes autour de l'index. Ses mains ne quittent ses cheveux que pour frénétiquement agiter sa souris dans l'air... De temps en temps un petit cri, puis un gloussement. Le bruit d'un clavier malmené, un clic définitif et l'oeil unique de la machine qui change de couleur, passant du blanc à l'orange...
> 
> Le temps de réaliser l'opération, 237 mesages se sont accumulés sur le fil. On voit bien dans ses grands yeux clairs la pupille qui palpite de surprise... Alors elle butine, prend une citation ici, change sa signature, achète des mugs dans une autre fenêtre, observe son gamin lié par le cable d'une auto téléguidée antédiluvienne traverser le couloir et s'ouvrir le front contre le rebord de la table.
> 
> ...



C'est du Albert Londres !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonne nuit...


----------



## SnapShot (15 Décembre 2004)

Je croque la pomme pour la premiere fois


----------



## xanadu (15 Décembre 2004)

SnapShot a dit:
			
		

> Je croque la pomme pour la premiere fois



Bienvenue sur macgeneration


----------



## SnapShot (15 Décembre 2004)

Merci


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon fiston cheri vient d'apporter son bulletin
> il a eu les felicitations !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:
> il faut esperer que ça continue





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a l'air serieuse, elle est tes bonne eleve , elle ne demande pas a sortir a n'importe quelle heure......que demander de plus?


Aux innocents les mains pleines 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle serait parfait si son caractere aurait eté plus "doux"


Heu, c'est pas là qu'on doit dire que les chiens font pas des chats  :rateau: 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu a aussi une fifille qui traite de "vieux" tous ce a partir de 25 ans !!!


Y a pas à dire, cette petite est extrêmement rusée  :rateau: 
Ou mamaextrêmementnaïve ​


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus d'argent pour payer la fete de fiançaille !!


:affraid: J'ai eu peur en commençant la phrase  :rateau: 
[payer... le fiancé] ​


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> jamais tu arriveras a me detourner du droit chemin !!!


C'est çà le pb  Nos ados ont bien compris qu'on regardait tout droit...
...pendant qu'eux se tiraient par la porte latérale  :rateau:​


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en occupe Ô seigneur.


Mon Paul, t'as fait une faute là  :mouais: 
C'est : "Ô Saigneur"


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

je pars bosser


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

J'arrive bosser.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

je bosse

Nan, j'déconne!   


Ah si c'est vrai, tiens, je suis au boulot...   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

je bosse aussi.  Salut tout le monde  

Vendredi midi je suis en vacances (pour 15 jours )


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

Là je me crame les genoux à coup de radiateur électrique pendant que j'ai les bleues.


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Albert Londres !



Tu diras à ce menteur d'Albert qui si il continue prétendre avoir écrit mes posts, ca va chauffer pour son matricule ... Le ban direct !


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi midi je suis en vacances (pour 15 jours )


Pareil !
   Enfin je crois...
 Enfin en tout cas les locaux passent en mode "n'entre pas qui veut" pendant ces 15 jours et not'chef (mon directeur de thèse donc) nous incite fortement à ne pas revenir avant janvier...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Albert Londres !



Comme quoi quelques jours au pays de la Chartreuse avec Lesqual semblent valoir au moins 4 mois en Afrique


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

SnapShot a dit:
			
		

> Je croque la pomme pour la premiere fois



Dis moi, mon petit SnapShot : aimes tu les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Nexka (15 Décembre 2004)

Moi je suis en vacances jeudi soir :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi quelques jours au pays de la Chartreuse avec Lesqual semblent valoir au moins 4 mois en Afrique



Ca vire plutôt à l'après midi à Thoirry !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca vire plutôt à l'après midi à Thoirry !



Je pensais pourtant que le vivarium était préconisé pour certaines espèces, comme quoi les idées reçues...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la banni pas car en échange de ma mansuétude, elle se déflore devant son iSigth pour moi, rien que pour moi.
> Outch, son gamin saigne vraiment beaucoup.     T'arrête pas Robertav, t'arrête pas, il s'en remettra.




hoooo pere indigne !!!     


pour la "chose" devant la iSight il faudra attendre
voir si pere noel y pensera   a me la faire trouver sous le sapin....
    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav l'héroïne a dit:
			
		

> hoooo pere indigne !!!
> 
> 
> pour la "chose" devant la iSight il faudra attendre
> ...



Tu nous manquais


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Si le seul problème est matériel, Roberta, on peut se cotiser !


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si le seul problème est matériel, Roberta, on peut se cotiser !


Pour aider je crois qu'il me reste de vieux papiers cadeau.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo pere indigne !!!
> 
> 
> pour la "chose" devant la iSight il faudra attendre
> ...



Vous remarquerez que Robertav ne parle que de problème de caméra. Pour l'exhibitionisme, elle ne  dit pas non...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Vous remarquerez que Robertav ne parle que de problème de caméra. Pour l'exhibitionisme, elle ne  dit pas non...



C'est-à-dire Foguenne est tellement impatient


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

*je commence par qui ?*


- golf : mais tu a mangé quoi hier soir ?  
dis, fiston t'en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs pendant son temp ado ?  

nan je suis pas naive , pour le moment elle se contente de - 18 ans !!  

- monoeil : pourquoi tu chauffe tes genoux? ils ont de l'eau ? 
     les pauvres !!!  

- fabien : l'exhibitionisme me fait pas peur mais.....j'ai plus 20 ans !!     

- tibo : paul attendra et puis un "9 semaine et demi" avec la belle sylvia il auras de plus beaux souvenir    .....et 9 mois apres un bebé , pourquoi pas ?    

- Sa Majesté est tres royal , en general c'est a lui que on offre les cadeaux , pas l'inverse     .....il est en manque d'emotions ?   
j'en doute quand je vois la belle reine qui est souvent a ses cotés dans les aes  :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Pour aider je crois qu'il me reste de vieux papiers cadeau.


Tu veux te rincer tonoeil, monoeil ? :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *je commence par qui ?*
> 
> 
> nan je suis pas naive , pour le moment elle se contente de - 18 ans !!



J'ai du mal à y croire... Je me souviens que quand j'avais 16 ans, les filles de mon age sortaient toutes avec des mecs de 18, 19 voire plus...   




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - fabien : l'exhibitionisme me fait pas peur mais.....j'ai plus 20 ans !!



Si toi, tu dis ça, penses à ce que peut faire ta fille!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à y croire... Je me souviens que quand j'avais 16 ans, les filles de mon age sortaient toutes avec des mecs de 18, 19 voire plus...


ouais mais pas forcément 40, 45 ou 50 piges  

vieux pervers va


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux te rincer tonoeil, monoeil ? :mouais: :hein:


Les deux, et en eaux troubles c'est possible?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

l'accident de fiston :


on etait chez des amis, les enfants ils etaient dans la chambre jouer....
ils sont decidé de jouer a cache cache et le drame est arrivé:

fiston a ouvert la petite porte qui ammene dans une tres vieille cave inutilisable
(la maison a plus de 150 ans ) , il a descendu quelques marches dans le noir touchant le mur pour allumer une lumeire mais le mur etait fini et il a basculé a coté dans le vide : une chute de plus d'un metre 

le visage en sang j'ai eu la peur de ma vie....rien de cassé ; le nez pas encore formé a cet age n'as pas eté devié......des "superbes"" bleus , surtout au visage , une surveillance sans relache pensant 48 h , quelques medoc pour une eventuelle infection au nez


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'accident de fiston :
> 
> 
> on etait chez des amis, les enfants ils etaient dans la chambre jouer....
> ...



C'est encore plus triste que le site sur les hamsters de zazou....


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu diras à ce menteur d'Albert qui si il continue prétendre avoir écrit mes posts, ca va chauffer pour son matricule ... Le ban direct !



Oui mais il est bien capable d'en profiter pour faire passer sous le manteau (et sur le bar, il en trouvera avec de grand manteaux   ) le reportage qu'il écrira aussi sec sur le ban : les modos esclavagistes, les caves à ban, le supplice de l'ipod, j'en passe... Il est même capable, le petit monstre, d'en inventer pire que la réalité, ce qui n'es pas rien. Y a qu'à voir son célèbre reportage sur le tour de France, l'interviou des fères Pélissier racontant avec délices leurs shoots les plus variés et avariés, qu'on dirait un compte-rendu d'AES   

Non, la seule solution efficace, ça serait de l'éliminer et de le mettre 6 pieds sous terre. Manque de bol, il y est déjà.


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

:affraid:
 Attention !
  Les accidents domestiques sont la première cause de mortalité infantile !!
_(sauf si on m'a menti)_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

Là maintenant je vais envoyer un message, qui explique clairement que j'envoie un message,
j'espère que je ne vais choquer personne...(en plus je vais même peut être aller faire pipi
et boire un café là maintenant...)


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, la seule solution efficace, ça serait de l'éliminer et de le mettre 6 pieds sous terre. Manque de bol, il y est déjà.



Ca lui apprendra. Voila ce que le maraud risque lorsque l'on se moque de l'Amok !* 

Je vais quand même surveiller. Si un pseudo genre Marcel Amsterdam, Robert Villedieu les Poeles ou autre Nestor Ushuaïä se pointe, c'est le ban d'office !


Puisque vous me semblez fort joyeux d'humeur et porté sur les choses de l'écrit, Monsieur G, j'aimerais vous soumettre une idée qui m'est apparue ce matin au réveil, une plume d'édredon s'étant délicatement posée sur ma malitude érectile** : créer un prix qui bien evidemment porterait mon nom et récompenserait le meilleur compte rendu d'AES. Une sorte de "Prix d'l'Amok", laissant aux yeux éblouis du monde futur l'image de ma grandeur (en plus des toiles officielles de monsieur Poildep, j'entends). Cela vous semble t-elle*** une bonne idée ? Y a t-il des précédents ?


*(cette phrase est à lire a voix haute).
** Respect total de la charte.
*** Je vous em.... : j'écris ce que je veux.


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

j'attaque mon 2 em big mac  :love:


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attaque mon 2 em big mac  :love:



Avec la même bouche ?


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec la même bouche ?


 

oui pourquoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

si avec ça je prend pas 5 kilos rapidement :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

*bon aprem a tous !!!* :love:  :love: 

je reste un petit peu avec vous et puis
une promenade shopping m'attends


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui pourquoi ?  :mouais:



Il vérifie juste que sa progéniture est bien formée depuis qu'il a eu une vision de toi en paramécie


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si avec ça je prend pas 5 kilos rapidement :love:



D'un autre coté, Mackie, 5 kilos de gras c'est peut-être pas le top non plus !


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, Mackie, 5 kilos de gras c'est peut-être pas le top non plus !



je compte pas que faire du gras, le court de partout la, ça va faire du muscle  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je compte pas que faire du gras, le court de partout la, ça va faire du muscle  :love:



Est-ce bien encore utile ?


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien encore utile ?




la chasse au tibo est ouverte  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la chasse au tibo est ouverte  :love:


  qu'est-ce que tu as encore fait Tibo  ?  :hein:


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - golf : mais tu a mangé quoi hier soir ?


Ben justement, j'avais rien à me mettre sous la dent 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis, fiston t'en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs pendant son temp ado ?


Ah lui non 
Mais j'ai des pensées émues pour les parents des copines  :rateau: Croire au Père Noël, à leur âge  :mouais:   



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'accident de fiston


Cela aurait pu être pire : ta fille dans la même cave avec fabienr


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu as encore fait Tibo  ?  :hein:



Rien comme d'habitude sinon je ne serais plus là  :rose:


PS:  :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu as encore fait Tibo  ?  :hein:



comme d'hab des bétisses :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous! 

Moi, je me remets gentiment de ma grippe intestinale  

La nuit de lundi à mardi a été cauchemardesque, la journée d'hier déprimante et aujourd'hui, je recommence un peu à manger et reprendre des forces pour pouvoir aller travailler demain :rateau: 

Bisous à tous :love: (mais pas trop, histoire que vous attrapiez pas mes microbes).


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2004)

Ah bah si c'est comme d'hab, ça va !!! :love:


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'entendre "mais il faut un petit tournevis crucifix" ... alors j'hésite à enfoncer le clou


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon aprem a tous !!!* :love: :love:
> 
> je reste un petit peu avec vous et puis
> une promenade shopping m'attends



J'enrage, je suis là à glander tout en gagnant ma vie* pendant que d'autres peuvent faire pareil mais dehors en faisant vivre les autres 

*En est-ce vraiment une en l'occurence?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2004)

Là, je cherche un forum chinois pour y délocaliser certains posteurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais pas forcément 40, 45 ou 50 piges
> 
> vieux pervers va



J'AI 35 ANS!!!!      (et encore, que dans un mois...)

Alors, pervers, je veux bien, mais vieux, non!


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je cherche un forum chinois pour y délocaliser certains posteurs.


Encore un qui nous parle de coup de production


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je cherche un forum chinois pour y délocaliser certains posteurs.




la CGT te laissera pas faire  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'AI 35 ANS!!!!


pas la peine de crier papy, on t'entend tous très bien


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de crier papy, on t'entend tous très bien



c'est l'andropause, ça les perturbe toujours


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'andropause, ça les perturbe toujours


Question de patience


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de crier papy, on t'entend tous très bien



sgroumph...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

............................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: ....................................


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ............................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: ....................................



Si l'été revenait


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je disais :
> *Là je vais continuer ma journée Cadeaux de Noël !*
> 
> 
> Allez zou !



C'était le post utile de Monsieur Vendez


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si l'été revenait



Tu peux me dire ce qu'on en ferait ?   Il faut quand même laisser aux glisseurs le temps de se casser une, deux jambes ou trois jambes :mouais: Quoique sur MacG on a des champions dévertébrés sûrement


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me dire ce qu'on en ferait ?



On irait sur les plages niquer comme des castors


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On irait sur les plages niquer comme des castors



J'aurais dit lapin mais j'ai le post beaucoup moins poétique que le tien, ou alors je pensais à autre chose


----------



## Ti'sonson (15 Décembre 2004)

Oups...je pensais que l'on était sur un site pro-rugby ici...c'est pas grave :rose: 
De quoi vous parliez ??????


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Ti'sonson a dit:
			
		

> Oups...je pensais que l'on était sur un site pro-rugby ici...c'est pas grave :rose:
> De quoi vous parliez ??????



Bonjour


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Ti'sonson a dit:
			
		

> Oups...je pensais que l'on était sur un site pro-rugby ici...c'est pas grave :rose:
> De quoi vous parliez ??????



De neige et de soleil, d'hiver et d'été , de castors et de lapins, de tronc d'arbres et de carottes bref d'oppositions en général  On y parle pas forcément de ballon oval ou rond mais parfois de ballon de rouge, et pas de demi de mêlée mais de demi tout court souvent par contre


----------



## Ti'sonson (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je connais pas la neige ni l'hiver et mes amis les castors sont en vacances au Canada, quant à moi je sirote un rhum sous les tropics en essayant de comprendre de quoi donc vous parlez !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Ti'sonson a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je connais pas la neige ni l'hiver et mes amis les castors sont en vacances au Canada, quant à moi je sirote un rhum sous les tropics en essayant de comprendre de quoi donc vous parlez !!!!



Ne le répète pas nous non plus : on aligne des lettres qui font des mots qui font des phrases et parfois ce langage est intelligible parfois non, mais un être sensible peut tenter de le déchiffrer


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

Ti'sonson a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je connais pas la neige ni l'hiver et mes amis les castors sont en vacances au Canada, quant à moi je sirote un rhum sous les tropics en essayant de comprendre de quoi donc vous parlez !!!!



Le rhum sous les tropiques c'est un bon départ, tu devrais pouvoir t'intégrer


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

Ti'sonson a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je connais pas la neige ni l'hiver et mes amis les castors sont en vacances au Canada, quant à moi je sirote un rhum sous les tropics en essayant de comprendre de quoi donc vous parlez !!!!



pour bien comprendre, faut reprendre à la page 1


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

coucou je suis de retour !!!    

vous avez eté sage cet aprem ?   

moi oui , j'ai pas trop depensé tigrou !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> pour bien comprendre, faut reprendre à la page 1



t'es sur ?  

le message 1 de ce thread ou le tout premier messsage sur macg ?  
en tous cas bonne lecture


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

Ti'sonson a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je connais pas la neige ni l'hiver et mes amis les castors sont en vacances au Canada, quant à moi je sirote un rhum sous les tropics en essayant de comprendre de quoi donc vous parlez !!!!


... ça devrait suffire, garde espoir pour la compréhension 
Ici on n'est pas loin de l'ovalie ; on fait les crampons, on prend des nouvelles, on marque des essais.
Bien le bonjour à toi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

là je reviens du pot d'un copain qui a eu un concours : bien entendu je suis complètement bourache  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:     


je vous souhaite une bonne soirée à tous :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

allez hop, je rentre


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ............................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: ....................................




J'aimerais vraiment savoir a quelle occasion on doit utiliser ce smilley. Cela veut-il dire que l'on est fatigué ou que l'on trouve ce que les autres racontent peu intéressant ?

(c'est une vraie question)


----------



## Immelman (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais vraiment savoir a quelle occasion on doit utiliser ce smilley. Cela veut-il dire que l'on est fatigué ou que l'on trouve ce que les autres racontent peu intéressant ?
> 
> (c'est une vraie question)


 Je pencherais pour la seconde definition meme si le code est : sleep : .... Ambigu?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

ça dépend peut-être du contexte... :sleep:


----------



## Malkovitch (15 Décembre 2004)

ça dépend : quand tu bailles c'est que t'es fatigué ou c'est que tu trouves que ce que je dis n'est pas intéressant ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais vraiment savoir a quelle occasion on doit utiliser ce smilley. Cela veut-il dire que l'on est fatigué ou que l'on trouve ce que les autres racontent peu intéressant ?
> 
> (c'est une vraie question)



moi je dirais  : je dorme debout et j'irais bien aller voir de pres mon beau lit tout chaud !!     :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais vraiment savoir a quelle occasion on doit utiliser ce smilley. Cela veut-il dire que l'on est fatigué ou que l'on trouve ce que les autres racontent peu intéressant ?
> 
> (c'est une vraie question)



il en va de l'utilisation des smiley comme de certains mots : ils sont contextuels 

dans ce cas précis le précédent message étant près de 20 minutes avant et dans un thread consacré à l'occupation du moment on peut penser qu'il s'agit de la première option

dans le même registre ce smiley :love: signifie-t-il rire à gorge déployée ou amour ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dans le même registre ce smiley :love: signifie-t-il rire à gorge déployée ou amour ?




moi ce beau  :love: je l'interprete en un beux bisoux bien baveux !!     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ............................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: .................................... :sleep: ....................................




Traduction : fatigue et lassitude. Dans ce post : Je suis fatiguée et j'en ai un peu assez, la journée de travail est longue... Voilà, maintenant je laisse aux autres le loisir de donner leur définition de ce smiley.


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même registre ce smiley :love: signifie-t-il rire à gorge déployée ou amour ?



Vu le code (love) je pencherais pour la deuxième possibilité


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi ce beau  :love: je l'interprete en un beux bisoux bien baveux !!     :love:



Donc là tu m'aguiches d'un clin d'oeil ( ) , tu ris 3 fois (   ) et tu me fais un beau bisous bien baveux ( :love ?

Si c'est cela je suis  :rose:


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quoique sur MacG on a des champions dévertébrés sûrement


Sans oublier la championne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu le code (love) je pencherais pour la deuxième possibilité



tu es sur?  

parce que dans ce cas je dois arreter de faire des  :love:  :love:  :love: a toulmonde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu le code (love) je pencherais pour la deuxième possibilité



Il est vrai que certaines pratiques amoureuses (sexuellles ?) se font à gorge déployée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Donc là tu m'aguiches d'un clin d'oeil ( ) , tu ris 3 fois (   ) et tu me fais un beau bisous bien baveux love ?
> 
> Si c'est cela je suis  :rose:





et zuttt !!! j'ai oublié avec baveux: sincere et amical  :rose:


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

:love: <-- chez moi ça veut dire que je suis tout émoustillé.

:sleep: <-- ça dépend du contexte. Dans "les users de la nuit", ça veut dire que c'est mon dernier post.

 <-- je suis con et j'aime ça.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que certaines pratiques amoureuses (sexuellles ?) se font à gorge déployée



depeche toi avec ta secretaire: le 5 a 7 est bientot terminé
il te reste "seulement 45 minutes !!!!


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> pour bien comprendre, faut reprendre à la page 1


Sadique   



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dans le même registre ce smiley :love: signifie-t-il rire à gorge déployée ou amour ?


Rire non non c'est 
Celui là  :love: je lui ferais plutôt dire "j'adore [ce que tu écris/tes sous-tifs/ton pti Q/etc.]" avec les variations contextuelles adéquates.     
_J'aime bien la version de poildep aussi.  _

  ->  je remonte ma montre à mécanisme automatique (près de l'oreille pour entendre quand elle repart).
  ->  atchoum _(je sais je l'ai déjà faite, désolé)_.
:bebe:  ->  quand je t'aurai tapé avec ma massue rose t'auras moins de dents toi aussi.
:modo:  -> j'ai une guirlande de noel sur la tête.
:style:  ->  coucou WebO
:affraid:  ->  Boréal, sculptez vos cheveux
:hein:  ->  j'ai un caramel coincé dans la gorge
:rateau:  ->  je suis le mime Marceau !
  ->  quelqu'un a vu ma canne blanche ?


La question suivante c'est celle de l'interprétation des combo de smileys


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais  : je dorme debout et j'irais bien aller voir de pres mon beau lit tout chaud !!     :love:



enfin une diplomate au bar


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> enfin une diplomate au bar



diplomate en politiquement incorrect cela donne quoi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> diplomate en politiquement incorrect cela donne quoi




moi ?       et oppppp encore un  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs puisque l'on parle de smileys, faut-il forcément les utiliser ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> enfin une diplomate au bar



heum   ......comment dire....  

j'aime pas le quai et encore moins le train.....on fait comment ?      :love:


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde !


Je fais vite... merci pour ceux qui m'ont soutenu par message et cdb interposés... le chauffage et le Mac vont mieux mais encore un peu galère... j'ai peut-être récupéré ma liste spécial cdb en plus...

Là, je vais faire des pastas et tomates, ça devrait plaire à robertav... cara mia...
J'ai vu que l'Olympe était pas loin... moi Ibiza est pas hors de portée avant la fin de l'année, alors n'hésitez pas


----------



## Franswa (15 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> 
> Je fais vite... merci pour ceux qui m'ont soutenu par message et cdb interposés... le chauffage et le Mac vont mieux mais encore un peu galère... j'ai peut-être récupéré ma liste spécial cdb en plus...
> ...


 Une ptite question elle est comment la typographie "Bordeau" ? 
elle est en baton ? avec empatement ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais faire des pastas et tomates, ça devrait plaire à robertav... cara mia...
> J'ai vu que l'Olympe était pas loin... moi Ibiza est pas hors de portée avant la fin de l'année, alors n'hésitez pas



bonjour mon cher     

bah là il faudrait que tu arrete de raconter a toulmonde
notre amour fous furieux  caché !!!   

tu me deçois quand meme , tu pretend m'aimer a la folie 
mais tu a pas encore compris que j'aime pas la tomate !! :mouais: 

macché !!!!! je sais , je sais, seulement mes yeux bleu t'interessant vraiment !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

j'ai finit le repas, et j'ai encore faim


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

fini aussi le diner mai là vraiment plus faim du tout


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

cool, mes jeans en 38 commence a être juste  je passe au 40


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

la j'attend le tirage du loto...

a qui deja je vais donner un peu de mon pactole si je gagne ?     :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la j'attend le tirage du loto...
> 
> a qui deja je vais donner un peu de mon pactole si je gagne ?     :love:



ça s'échange contre des points disco ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça s'échange contre des points disco ?





nan, un tout petit merci sera grandement suffisant


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan, un tout petit merci sera grandement suffisant



merci  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je prendrais bien des vacances. Au soleil.[/size]
> Carrément.
> _Pendant... trois semaines ??_
> 
> ...




tu travaile depuis moins d'un mois et tu 
veux deja des vacances?   

ça te tue vraiment toutes ces femmes au bureau !!!


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je prendrais bien des vacances. Au soleil.[/size]
> Carrément.
> 
> c'est beau de revez


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

j'ai rien gagné !!!!! :sick:  :sick:  :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien gagné !!!!! :sick:  :sick:  :sick:



Je compatis  (clin d'oeil de mon oeil droit indiquant que j'ai pris un moucheron dans l'oeil mais qu'au départ, je voulais faire un sourire)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

J'étudie a bit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien gagné !!!!! :sick:  :sick:  :sick:



pour te consoler...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien gagné !!!!! :sick:  :sick:  :sick:



Malheureux au jeu, heureux en ...   :love:  Et un gros bisous baveuX et sincère et amical


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour te consoler...




merci mon petit lemmy     :love: 


zutttt alors, je vais tenter samedi encore une fois


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Malheureux au jeu, heureux en ...   :love:  Et un gros bisous baveu et sincère et amical




j'accepte seulement si tu es rasé de pres     :love: 

je suis allergique aux poils !!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour te consoler...



Lemmy un homme qui sait parler aux femmes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy un homme qui sait parler aux femmes




les bouquet est magnifique , je suppose la robe de la mariée aussi   

lemmy, c'est toi a coté de la marié ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lemmy, c'est toi a coté de la marié ?  :love:



 

si c'était moi, il y a belle lurette que les fleurs seraient fanées...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si c'était moi, il y a belle lurette que les fleurs seraient fanées...  :rateau:




mais non !!!! on met le bouquet a l'enver et il sechera comme il faut !!!      :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis allergique aux poils !!



Ah, ben j'ai pas de risque avec mon Squal, tu accepteras jamais un de ses byzoux!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben j'ai pas de risque avec mon Squal, tu accepteras jamais un de ses byzoux!



merci de m'avoir prevenu....le jour que je vais le rencontrer 
j'ammene le rasoir de l'homme !!!     :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour te consoler...



comme j'aimerai en offrir des comme ça :love:


----------



## iTof (15 Décembre 2004)

là, je me dérouille les doigts sur le chat...  

> Mackie, cela viendra


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je me dérouille les doigts sur le chat...
> 
> > Mackie, cela viendra



Attention  de ne pas te faire dérouiller par de vils personnages


----------



## iTof (16 Décembre 2004)

trop tard   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde (encore 1 1/2 journée avant les vacances  )


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

j'ai 15 minutes pour manger 2 croissants


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 15 minutes pour manger 2 croissants


 Tu partages ou il n'en reste déjà plus ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

Là, je me dis que je me ferais bien une petite clope... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 15 minutes pour manger 2 croissants



bah t'es pas un rapide toi !!!  

heuresement qu'il y a pas le choco qui va avec !!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me dis que je me ferais bien une petite clope... :affraid:




mauvaise idée....va taxer un chocolat a ta collegue !!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

Là, ma dernière journée ici est déjà bien entamée.


----------



## Malkovitch (16 Décembre 2004)

Moi je fous rien mais il faudrait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mauvaise idée....va taxer un chocolat a ta collegue !!    :love:  :love:  :love:



Elle n'en a pas...


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2004)

Je fais un petit coucou en buvant un café, vous souhaite une bonne journée et ai fini ma tournée, pas eu le temps de la faire ces dernires jours...

Robertav, désolé pour la tomate, j'arrive pas à tout te lire 
La discrétion est difficile, c'est tellement fort... mais tu es loin maintenant, mon c½ur se cicatrise lentement.


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

c'est bien l'heure du repas, mais toujours pas de fleur en vue


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

La ménant j'expérimente la dératisation par l'emploi des laxatifs comme dirait l'autre...
 Et en plus je suis crevé  :sleep:


----------



## Malkovitch (16 Décembre 2004)

En foutant rien instructivement je me suis rendu compte que le minichat était revenu. Quel choc mes amis.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, désolé pour la tomate, j'arrive pas à tout te lire
> La discrétion est difficile, c'est tellement fort... mais tu es loin maintenant, mon c½ur se cicatrise lentement.




bah , c'est pas ma faute si tu as saboté la carte machin de ton chauffage
pour avoir une bonne excuse de trainer sous la couette avec moi    

pas ma faute non plus si le bel chauffagiste m'as detourné de tes bras !!  

 je viens a paris le 25.....si tu m'as preparé un beau cadeau et pas des tomates
je ferai un detour par chez toi....

au fait , l'amour de ta vie est pas trop jaloux?        :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien l'heure du repas, mais toujours pas de fleur en vue



C'est l'hiver, c'est normal. Attends le printemps!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien l'heure du repas, mais toujours pas de fleur en vue




demande a la serveuse une table fleurie !!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La ménant j'expérimente la dératisation par l'emploi des laxatifs comme dirait l'autre...
> Et en plus je suis crevé  :sleep:




tu es malade ?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demande a la serveuse une table fleurie !!    :love:  :love:



Avec une potiche au milieu


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec une potiche au milieu



Dans le cas de Mackie, c'est au milieu de la potiche qu'il voudrait être!


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens a paris le 25...


Oh y a une AES le 25 alors ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas de Mackie, c'est au milieu de la potiche qu'il voudrait être!



La potiche était pour l'eau mais bon si tu vois les choses comme ça


----------



## LeSqual (16 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas moi....   

11:44
*
Un jeune surfer australien tué par des requins 

SYDNEY - Un surfer australien de 18 ans a été tué par deux grands requins blancs au large d'une plage d'Adelaide, ont rapporté les services de secours et des témoins. Il s'agit de la seconde attaque mortelle en moins d'une semaine dans les eaux de ce pays.
 Le jeune homme est tombé de son surf alors qu'il était remorqué par un petit bateau à 300 mètres du rivage et un requin lui a attrapé le bras, a raconté une femme à la chaîne de télévision Nine Network. «Un autre requin a surgi et ils ont déchiqueté son corps», a-t-elle ajouté. L'un d'eux mesurait près de cinq mètres.
 La police a immédiatement fermé la plage et lancé des recherches bien qu'il n'y ait que peu d'espoir de retrouver la victime en vie. Les amis de la victime, agés de 16 ans, étaient en état de choc.
 Samedi déjà, un homme de 38 ans avait été tué par un requin alors qu'il faisait de la plongée sous-marine dans la Grande barrière de corail à 75 km au nord de Cairns. Le dernier incident en date porte à huit le nombre de victimes des requins dans les eaux australiennes depuis 2000.
 Les grands requins blancs sont capables de se déplacer à des milliers de kilomètres en quête de nourriture. Considérés comme de grands prédateurs, ils n'en sont pas moins très vulnérables et ils font partie des espèces protégées dans les eaux australiennes.
© ATS


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi....
> 
> 11:44
> *
> ...




et dis donc , tu es le fils caché de sylko ?  

en general c'est lui qui donne ce type de new !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2004)

Ma migration vers Liege c'est completee hier avec succes :love:

Mais je suis juste un peu cassee aujourd'hui, j'ai mal partout d'avoir porte toutes ces boites :rateau: :casse:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et dis donc , tu es le fils caché de sylko ?
> 
> en general c'est lui qui donne ce type de new !!



T'es pas loin....    

Je suis juste le beauf de Webo..... (qui travail au même endroit que Sylko...)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

au fait .....*global*    

depuis que tu es vert, j'ai du mal a te croiser   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ma migration vers Liege c'est completee hier avec succes :love:
> 
> Mais je suis juste un peu cassee aujourd'hui, j'ai mal partout d'avoir porte toutes ces boites :rateau: :casse:




tu as terminé ton demenagement et pas un seul beau male pour t'aider?  

sa existe ça , laisser une tres jolie fille laisser porter seules des lourd cartons ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait .....*global*
> 
> depuis que tu es vert, j'ai du mal a te croiser   :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est parce que les verts croisent ailleurs


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ma migration vers Liege c'est completee hier avec succes :love:
> 
> Mais je suis juste un peu cassee aujourd'hui, j'ai mal partout d'avoir porte toutes ces boites :rateau: :casse:




aller, une petite kriek et ça repart  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2004)

Tu veux me saouler ou qwa ? :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller, une petite kriek et ça repart  :rose:



J'en ai aussi une au frigo... mais en cve moment... je me tappe une "Amsterdam maximator super forte"   (11.6%)    :rateau:    :sick:  :casse: 

Santé


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux me saouler ou qwa ? :rateau:




un p'tit café sinon ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai aussi une au frigo... mais en cve moment... je me tappe une "Amsterdam maximator super forte"  (11.6%)  :rateau:  :sick: :casse:
> 
> Santé


 
*Amsterdam maximator  ! ! ! A MOI ! A MOI !*

*Aller...... j'en veux aussi moi ! :love: *


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait .....*global*
> 
> depuis que tu es vert, j'ai du mal a te croiser   :love:  :love:  :love:


 Tout pareil! 





Mais ça fait des vacances...


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit café sinon ?









il est fait  avec un sucre et un petit chocolat ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

C'est dégeulasse comme bière, vous avez pas honte!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller, une petite kriek et ça repart  :rose:


 Beaucoup mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Amsterdam maximator  ! ! ! A MOI ! A MOI !*
> 
> *Aller...... j'en veux aussi moi ! :love: *



:affraid: C'est une catastrophe ! Personne ne peut les parquer dans le sujet Pomme-Grany ?  :mouais: Ils détectent une graine de houblon à une distance phénoménale


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup mieux




elle est pas pour toi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

ben moi , maintenant on le sait, j'aime sans plus la biere

je peux avoir un bon nescafé/sucrette?


merciiiiiiiii     :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup mieux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: C'est une catastrophe ! Personne ne peut les parquer dans le sujet Pomme-Grany ? :mouais: Ils détectent une graine de houblon à une distance phénoménale


 
*Jaloux !    *


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est pas pour toi  :rateau:


 Trop tard, je me suis servi!  

aie, pas taper... :casse:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi , maintenant on le sait, j'aime sans plus la biere
> 
> je peux avoir un bon nescafé/sucrette?
> 
> ...



Comment une italienne comme toi peut-elle boire du nescafé avec des sucrettes ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

Vous ne trouvez pas le forum super lent aujourd'hui? 


C'est peut-être moi...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne trouvez pas le forum super lent aujourd'hui?
> 
> 
> C'est peut-être moi...



Ed nous étions plusieurs à le penser mais nous ne savions pas comment te le dire. L'opportunité se présente enfin : cesse le cerf-volant ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed nous étions plusieurs à le penser mais nous ne savions pas comment te le dire. L'opportunité se présente enfin : cesse le cerf-volant ...


 :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne trouvez pas le forum super lent aujourd'hui?
> 
> 
> C'est peut-être moi...



Non, c'est moi, trop de taf pour semer la panique... :style:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Amsterdam maximator  ! ! ! A MOI ! A MOI !*
> 
> *Aller...... j'en veux aussi moi ! :love: *



Ben elle arrache le crâne cette petite!!!  :sick: 

Amsterdam maximator + salade sans petit déjeuné... je suis un peu ko... :rateau:


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens a paris le 25.....si tu m'as preparé un beau cadeau et pas des tomates
> je ferai un detour par chez toi....
> 
> au fait , l'amour de ta vie est pas trop jaloux?        :love:  :love:  :love:



Pour le cadeau ce sera pas des tomates, promis, mais je serai dans le Sud de la France ! On se loupe toujours ma belle ! Pour l'amour de ma vie, no worries, sa tolérance avec mes incartades macgéennes est légendaire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'amour de ma vie, no worries, sa tolérance avec mes incartades macgéennes est légendaire


Pfffffffffffffffffff !!!! y'en a qui ont de la chance quand même !!!!!    
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Comment une italienne comme toi peut-elle boire du nescafé avec des sucrettes ?




pffffffff ..marre de cliché !!!  

et puis je vois , tu es e seul a ne pas savoir que d'italien j'ai pas grand chose..
a part ma beauté....















des yeux !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffffffffffffff !!!! y'en a qui ont de la chance quand même !!!!!
> :love:




si tu savais , si tu savais...  

chuttttt teo !!!!     :love:


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff ..marre de cliché !!!
> 
> et puis je vois , tu es e seul a ne pas savoir que d'italien j'ai pas grand chose..
> a part ma beauté....
> ...



Où ça, dans le grain?




...de café évidemment, pas taper pas taper


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

chez moi aussi sa rame pas mal
meme avec  la MAJ de os x (10.3.7)   

je vais vous laisser , a moi les boutiques
encore cet aprem !!!


a ce soir       :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

La je me marre       







*prise ya 10 min!!   


Bah Spyro??? Un problème???


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je me marre


Pas moi.
Mon site est kaputt j'y comprends rien.
J'arrive même pas à y accéder en ftp.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ma migration vers Liege c'est completee hier avec succes :love:
> 
> Mais je suis juste un peu cassee aujourd'hui, j'ai mal partout d'avoir porte toutes ces boites :rateau: :casse:



un petit massage Angie? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi.
> Mon site est kaputt j'y comprends rien.
> J'arrive même pas à y accéder en ftp.




Oups  :rose: 

Ah oui sorry, ça doit pas être drôle  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un petit massage Angie? :love:  :love:  :love:


 Volontier, je suis vraiment trop cassee :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Volontier, je suis vraiment trop cassee :love:



On fait comment?


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

Là, je décompte en minutes. Demain débute un ailleurs.


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Je te pardonnerai si tu me fais un bisou  :love:  

_(ça coute rien d'essayer)_

_Mais en fait c'était rien, c'est déjà revenu. Mon hébergeur a fait une mise à jour des services (globalement on a plus pour le même prix et c'est plus évolutif), et ça doit être une conséquence de la reconfiguration des bidules. Leur siège social est à Roubaix, c'est pas loin j'irai y foutre le feu si ils m'embettent.  
_


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

il ne reste plus qu'un paquet de fisherman friend


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je décompte en minutes. Demain débute un ailleurs.


C'est joliment dit.


Veinard  !


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il ne reste plus qu'un paquet de fisherman friend


 
 Aaaahhh l'ami du pêcheur.....

 Avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

Avec!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'essaye de ne pas marcher sur les babioles que ma compagne a mis dans la maison pour Noël.
Ce n'est pas gagné.


----------



## KARL40 (16 Décembre 2004)

Et vous allez habiter où alors ?


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhh l'ami du pêcheur.....
> 
> Avec ou sans sucre ?




avec que croit tu ?    :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'essaye de ne pas marcher sur les babioles que ma compagne a mis dans la maison pour Noël.
> Ce n'est pas gagné.




un club de golf ?


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec que crois-tu ?    :love:



Mais quelle mouche t'a donc piqué...  

*PEace and LOve le MAckie,  ces derniers jours...  :style:*


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle mouche t'a donc piqué...
> 
> *PEace and LOve le MAckie,  ces derniers jours...  :style:*




je suis plutot love  :love:


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis plutot love  :love:



Et quand tu bois de la bière?


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu bois de la bière?




encore plus love  :love:


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est joliment dit.
> 
> 
> Veinard  !



Ce sont les dés, railleurs
qui font la bonne heure.


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore plus love  :love:



Ah oui forcément.
Pierre roulant sous la table se ramasse dans la mousse etc. etc.


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui forcément.
> Pierre roulant sous la table se ramasse dans la mousse etc. etc.




je suis plus coton et soie  :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis plus coton et soie  :love:


Il faut savoir être coton de soie !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'essaye de ne pas marcher sur les babioles que ma compagne a mis dans la maison pour Noël.
> Ce n'est pas gagné.


 Sympa la deco  :love:

(je prefere ca a un sapin en plastoc carrement trop moche)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la deco  :love:
> 
> (je prefere ca a un sapin en plastoc carrement trop moche)


 Nan, tu déconnes là?!?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle arrache le crâne cette petite!!!  :sick:
> 
> Amsterdam maximator + salade sans petit déjeuné... je suis un peu ko... :rateau:




Ouaip ben moi je me dessèche là.......  
Il est lent le barman aujourd'hui


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ben moi je me dessèche là.......
> Il est lent le barman aujourd'hui









J'ai trouvé ce qu'il vous faut


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ce qu'il vous faut





_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4._ 


Mais merci ! ! !!


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Vu le poid du verre, c'est normal qu'ils aient besoin de se désaltérer aprés effort!!    :hein: 

C'est un cercle vicieux ce truc


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est un cercle vicieux ce truc


c'est pas le cercle lui-même qui est vicieux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'accorde une pause *je suis un rebelle !!*
> :affraid:
> 
> :love:
> ...




T'as pas fait ton pot-pot toi ! T'es tout tendu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'accorde une pause *je suis un rebelle !!*
> :affraid:
> 
> :love:
> ...



Après le port de la chemise hawaïenne, ça devient insupportable   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Nan, tu déconnes là?!?


 Est-ce que j'ai l'air de deconner ??? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que j'ai l'air de deconner ??? :love:



Moi je serais vous je ferai gaffe.... l'a pas l'air de plaisanter là  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

*bonsoir a tous !!!!*  


je suis lààààààà !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love: 





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'essaye de ne pas marcher sur les babioles que ma compagne a mis dans la maison pour Noël.
> Ce n'est pas gagné.



decidement tu as une femme de tres bon gout   

bisoux a vous 2 :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je me pose des questions sur l'avatar de Nexka.


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me pose des questions sur l'avatar de Nexka.



C'est pour mieux pouvoir te suivre au septième ciel  :love:  :love:  :love: 

euh...  :mouais: ...  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me pose des questions sur l'avatar de Nexka.



bah ; moi aussi j'arrive pas a bien le voir cet avatar et en plus...
je ne la reconnais plus ma belle nexka avec ce truc noir/blanc  

pas grave, je vais m'habituer, j'espere seulement qu'elle ne le
changera aussi souvent que sa coulotte     :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah ; moi aussi j'arrive pas a bien le voir cet avatar et en plus...
> je ne la reconnais plus ma belle nexka avec ce truc noir/blanc
> 
> pas grave, je vais m'habituer, j'espere seulement qu'elle ne le
> changera aussi souvent que sa coulotte     :love:



Tu sais quand elle change ses culottes toi   

Bon, OK, je sors... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quand elle change ses culottes toi
> 
> Bon, OK, je sors... :casse:



en regle generale une fois par jour au minimun   

et vu qu'elle est gardienne des tres jolies jeune fille 
elle doit donner l'exemple non?        :love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Décembre 2004)

cette chose ressemble à un satyre déguisé en fourmi ailé


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Moi ça me rappelle kekchose, mais je saurais pas dire quoi.  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

là maintenant j'envoie de :love: dans les coup bul bum


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quand elle change ses culottes toi
> 
> Bon, OK, je sors... :casse:



Bon combien de fois faudra que je vous dise que je ne porte plus de cullote!!!  :hein:  :hein: 

J'ai été traumatisée par Roberto!!! Et sa manie de cacher des minis micros et des GPS dans les sous vétements de ses secrétaires!!!   :affraid:  :hein: 
  


Pour l'avatar c'est juste un test... C'est une fée noire....

Là pour ceux qui voit pas bien:







Je voudrais qu'on la voit mieux, mais si je la recadre, je devrais lui couper ses ailes, et j'aime bien ses ailes...   

Vala vala


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2004)

Moi ça me fait penser à ça :







    De retour de bringue ? :love:
    Un peu décalquée quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'avatar c'est juste un test... C'est une fée noire....




tres tres jolie    

si tu pourrais l'agrandir d'un poil se serait parfait :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Décembre 2004)

mais c'est* mon-stru-eux ...*


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Oui enfin ma fée, elle a pas l'air aussi nunuche que Clochette j'espère!!!!    C'est une fée noire!!! Une fée maléfique!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Décembre 2004)

mais c'est *mal-éf-ique ...* 







encore 5 posts et je calme


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>



un tout petit peu plus... enfin un peu moins noire... :rose:

ça ne te ressemble pas beaaucoup si sombre...  

Mais j'adore les Fées...  :love:


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin ma fée, elle a pas l'air aussi nunuche que Clochette j'espère!!!!


  J'aime beaucoup Clochette .



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est une fée noire!!! Une fée maléfique!!!


  Ben justement... mais c'est toi qui voit !


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup Clochette .



Moi aussi j'aime bien clochette,


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

c'est mou au bar


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

moi je viens de voir envoyé spécial  et ben y en a certains , ils sont pas marrants... des gars au crane rasé ou avec des coiffure à la con pour la plupart


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Bah oui  :hein: Pour une fois que je suis pas de garde à l'internat!!!  :hein: Et que je peux parler avec vous tous, bah ya personne!!!     
C'est trop pas cool


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

tiens une supotrice de l'aviron bayonnais .... Aupa BO 
 non pas taper


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> tiens une supotrice de l'aviron bayonnais .... Aupa BO
> non pas taper





GRRRRRRRRR    

Je n'ai que  22 - 27 à répondre


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui  :hein: Pour une fois que je suis pas de garde à l'internat!!!  :hein: Et que je peux parler avec vous tous, bah ya personne!!!
> C'est trop pas cool


 

   Encore une tentative façon Caliméro ...


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore une tentative façon Caliméro ...



Arff  C'est trop tard, mes vieux admirateurs sont déjà au lit, j'ai plus de soutient   

Je vais me faire taper demain je sens moi  :hein:


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> GRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Je n'ai que  22 - 27 à répondre


 ça fait un bon match dans l'année c'est déjà pas mal...


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un bon match dans l'année c'est déjà pas mal...



N'impornaoik!!!     

Attend!!! Pour l'instant ils sont 12eme, ils descendent pas!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

ouai c'est vrai  ils se demerdent bien et j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas baisser de régime 
à Montigny  les bretonneux c'est beau de rester passionné par sa région natal  ( aaaaaaah les fêtes de Bayonne )


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'aime bien les fées, y en a qui sauvegardent ma progression, d'autres qui me donnent les explications sur les missions que je dois remplir, et puis celles qu'il faut sauver des pattes des méchants Rhynocs, tout ça. Mais j'en ai jamais vu de noire, mais bon hein des goûts et des couleurs on de discute pas


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'aime bien les fées, y en a qui sauvegardent ma progression, d'autres qui me donnent les explications sur les missions que je dois remplir, et puis celles qu'il faut sauver des pattes des méchants Rhynocs, tout ça. Mais j'en ai jamais vu de noire, mais bon hein des goûts et des couleurs on de discute pas



Etttt !!! Ohhhh!!!    

Que je te prenne pas à trainer avec une autre fée que moi!!!   
Non mais!!!  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

si y a des fées noires dans Zelda The Windwaker  
tu joues trop à spyro toi


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

on dirait que les gens s'endorme que leur clavier ce soir !
c'est noramal ou c'est parce que c'est jeudi ?


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Que je te prenne pas à trainer avec une autre fée que moi!!!


Houla ! J'ai intérêt à filer doux moi !!  :rateau:  :rateau: 



			
				squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> tu joues trop à spyro toi


Je joue pas "à", je joue *dedans*


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

comment tu fais pour t'échapper de la console alors?


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Houla ! J'ai intérêt à filer doux moi !!  :rateau:  :rateau:



Je te le fais pas dire     

Et pas de dragonne non plus à propos!!


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Bon sur ce, je vais faire dodo moi  :sleep: 

Bonne nuit à tous  

Bonne nuit Spyro :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon sur ce, je vais faire dodo moi  :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous
> 
> Bonne nuit Spyro :love: :love:



ben Ton Chevalier arrive et tu désertes... ?     


Minuit sonnant...  c'est l'heure des Nuiteux


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben Ton Chevalier arrive et tu désertes... ?



Bah oui mais c'est un geek!!   Les geeks ça vit la nuit!! Je suis pas le rythme moi  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon combien de fois faudra que je vous dise que je ne porte plus de cullote!!!  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> J'ai été traumatisée par Roberto!!! Et sa manie de cacher des minis micros et des GPS dans les sous vétements de ses secrétaires!!!   :affraid:  :hein:
> 
> ...



Grosses couilles la féé noire...: affraid:


Bon, ok, je sors...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est mou au bar



meuh non!!!


----------



## iTof (17 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> meuh non!!!


 :mouais: ...


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

je viens juste de me lever


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2004)

Tu n'es qu'une feignasse, tu vas finir maquettiste en Free Lance...


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens juste de me lever




Combien de croissants ? 

Moi je bois mon café et je lis l'actualité de mon TdB.
J'ai un peu du mal ce matin :rateau:  Ca m'apprendra à trainer tard dans des gargottes mal fréquentées


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai que dans les gargottes on rencontre des gens peu fréquentables...  

Bon, un mot pour Mackie: j'ai trouvé une fleur pour toi. Elle est très symbolique, puisque c'est un perce-neige. Elle représente exactement ce que je dis dans ma signature...


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es qu'une feignasse, tu vas finir maquettiste en Free Lance...



non, je suis que RTTiste pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde  dernière matinée avant de se barrer en vacances.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que dans les gargottes on rencontre des gens peu fréquentables...
> 
> Bon, un mot pour Mackie: j'ai trouvé une fleur pour toi. Elle est très symbolique, puisque c'est un perce-neige. Elle représente exactement ce que je dis dans ma signature...



Je suis tout brouilly ce matin


----------



## iTof (17 Décembre 2004)

alors, c'est pas bon les "vins de mon pays" ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> alors, c'est pas bon les "vins de mon pays" ???



Cela se laisse boire    

Au fait je donne des cours de TER


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout brouilly ce matin


Pour Mackie, le Fleurie aurait été parfait...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour Mackie, le Fleurie aurait été parfait...



Si tu lis bien la dipjche, c'est plutôt "Pour Mackie, la fleurie auri iti parfit"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Dur,, dur de se mettre au TAF ce matin... 
Bon faut se motiver, dans une semaine c'est les vacances... allez!!!


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde  dernière matinée avant de se barrer en vacances.



yen a qui ont du bol :style:  Va où le Tigrou ?     au chaud ? au froid ?


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

il rame sec le forum aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

coucou !!!!!      

comment vous allez en ce dernier long jour avant un 
tres bon w.e. ?      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il rame sec le forum aujourd'hui



ça va un peu mieux la


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> yen a qui ont du bol :style: Va où le Tigrou ?  au chaud ? au froid ?


dans un pays de merde : la Normandie  (ici il fait froid comme dans les Alpes, mais pour le ski on se brosse  ).


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans un pays de merde : la Normandie  (ici il fait froid comme dans les Alpes, mais pour le ski on se brosse  ).



À part si tu attrapes des vaches au lasso et qu'elles courent suffisamment vite pour te traîner sur l'herbe tendre skis aux pieds


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!!!
> 
> comment vous allez en ce dernier long jour avant un
> tres bon w.e. ?     :love: :love: :love: :love:


Le monde passionant des feignasses...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans un pays de merde : la Normandie  (ici il fait froid comme dans les Alpes, mais pour le ski on se brosse  ).



le ski nautique ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le monde passionant des feignasses...


C'est vrai Robertav tu es une fée !!   :love:
  Par contre gnasse je sais pas ce que ça signifie, alors je peux pas dire... :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Décembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je migre mon vieux PIII 833/NT sur un PIV 2.8/XP au taf... A part que çà va plus vite, que c'est plus coloré, ben c'est tjrs aussi peu stable


----------



## Immelman (17 Décembre 2004)

Je suis en train de faire Nintendo DS versus Sony PSP... Quelqu'un a des arguments... Tiens ca pourrait un nouveau thread ce truc, je vais aller voir dans la partie jeux de macge


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans un pays de merde : la Normandie  (ici il fait froid comme dans les Alpes, mais pour le ski on se brosse  ).



haaaa non tu es injuste !! :hein: 

la normandie est tres belle , en tous cas elle est pas pire que l'alsace      :love: 


ps: demain prevision neige mais pour le moment il pleut


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

voila 2 messages où je ne comprends rien , mais vraiment rien 




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je migre mon vieux PIII 833/NT sur un PIV 2.8/XP au taf... A part que çà va plus vite, que c'est plus coloré, ben c'est tjrs aussi peu stable






			
				Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de faire Nintendo DS versus Sony PSP... Quelqu'un a des arguments... Tiens ca pourrait un nouveau thread ce truc, je vais aller voir dans la partie jeux de macge




c'est grave docteur  ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai Robertav tu es une fée !!   :love:
> Par contre gnasse je sais pas ce que ça signifie, alors je peux pas dire... :hein:




spyro, arrete de picoler...ou c'est l'amour de ta vie que 
te fait voir des allucinations?  

moi une fée?   

pourtant je croyais etre une dinde !!


----------



## Immelman (17 Décembre 2004)

:love: Non non, moi je regarde les hauts et les bas de deux consoles de jeux portables  et gKatarn fait des choses avec des ordis windowsien  . Voila, tu viens de t'epargner une visite chez ton docteur di fiducia


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> :love: Non non, moi je regarde les hauts et les bas de deux consoles de jeux portables  et gKatarn fait des choses avec des ordis windowsien  . Voila, tu viens de t'epargner une visite chez ton docteur di fiducia




merci monsieur l'infermier 

pour te recompenser de m'avoir evité une consultation chez le doc
et donc le cheque qui va avec, je te boule des que possible !!!     :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> spyro, arrete de picoler...


Alors voila, je suis gentil et tout et je me prends des baffes :casse:

C'EST VRAIMENT TROP INJUSTE

   Personne ne m'aime


----------



## Immelman (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci monsieur l'infermier
> 
> pour te recompenser de m'avoir evité une consultation chez le doc
> et donc le cheque qui va avec, je te boule des que possible !!!     :love:


 :rose: Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors voila, je suis gentil et tout et je me prends des baffes :casse:
> 
> C'EST VRAIMENT TROP INJUSTE
> 
> Personne ne m'aime




nan nan , dragon tu es, dragon tu resteras

le coup de calimero ne marchera pas      


ps: je t'ai boulé pour ton annif , donc machine ne veux plus pour le moment


----------



## Ali Baba (17 Décembre 2004)

Bah moi là maintenant je fais un tour sur les forums... et pis là je retourne analyser le résultats de mes benchs de calcul numérique


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il rame sec le forum aujourd'hui


 Moi c'était hier,


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: je t'ai boulé pour ton annif


Non mais c'est pas le même Calimero là 
  Non par contre tu m'as boulé aussi hier, je sais plus trop pourquoi mais c'était surement mérité


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est pas le même Calimero là
> Non par contre tu m'as boulé aussi hier, je sais plus trop pourquoi mais c'était surement mérité




arfffff !!! je te boule souvent toi dis donc !!!    

je pense que hier c'etait pour ton annif, le jours où tu as feté ça, 
la machine ne voulait pas  

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de voir que je boule à 3 maintenant, cool!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que je boule à 3 maintenant, cool!!!



Euh ... c'est ton corps !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... c'est ton corps !


 T'es au taquet toi aujourd'hui, 

Tu veux voir rouge?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es au taquet toi aujourd'hui,
> 
> Tu veux voir rouge?



Je suis de bonne, bonne,bonne, bonne humeur ce matin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de bonne, bonne,bonne, bonne humeur ce matin


 ça fait drôle, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Nouvel avatar, un petit sondage?


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

Quelques phrases relevées sur des copies de BAc...      



- César poursuivit les gaulois jusqu'à Alésia, car Vercingétorix avait  toujours *la gaule ...* 
(Vive Astérix !!!!)

- Quand les paysans avaient payé leurs impôts, ça leur faisait un gros  trou aux *bourses ...*
(ça vaut bien Charlemagne !!!)

- Les nuages les plus chargés de pluie sont les*gros cunnilingus ...*
(pas obsédés du tout !!)

- Le passage de l'état solide à l'état liquide est la*niquéfaction ...*
(encore un obsédé !)

- Le chien, en remuant la queue, exprime ses sentiments comme l'homme
(voilà enfin une vérité !!!)


- L'artichaut est constitué de feuilles et de poils touffus plantés dans son derrière ... 
( c'est sûr, désormais, je vais regarder mes artichauts autrement !!!)



entre  (....) commentaires de profs sur les copies...  oui vu et revu mais bon...


 Quand la Vie va...  tout Va...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2004)

La j'aide une cliente a recuperer ses favoris internet de OS 9 :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'aide une cliente a recuperer ses favoris internet de OS 9 :mouais:



Tu en fais des choses palpitantes Angie!!   Os 9 C'est quoi déjà?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel avatar, un petit sondage?



Les 2 sont sympas !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Os 9 C'est quoi déjà?



un mauvais souvenir


----------



## dool (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de bonne, bonne,bonne, bonne humeur ce matin



Y'a des matins commme çaaaaaa....

Rhaaaaaa j'avais réussi a me l'oter du crane....et je tombe la d'ssus....NAAAAAANNN c'est plus possible d'être de bonne bonne bonne humeur maintenant  R'marque pitchou tu vas me dire que j'ai qu'a m'en prendre a moi meme de ma petite personne que je suis de moi....bah oui ! 

Bonjour tout le monde ! 
:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un mauvais souvenir



Un petit peu de Brouilly ou de Morgon (?) pour oublier ?


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un petit peu de Brouilly ou de Morgon (?) pour oublier ?



va y sert


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 sont sympas !!!


 J'y crois pas, t'es vraiment de bonne humeur?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un petit peu de Brouilly ou de Morgon (?) pour oublier ?



hips :hosto:  :modo:  :hosto:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas, t'es vraiment de bonne humeur?



Non je te fais marcher je n'ai jamais vu des avatars aussi nuls


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Non je te fais marcher je n'ai jamais vu des avatars aussi nuls




Ouf, un instant, j'ai eu peur.


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

ça souffle pas mal ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, un instant, j'ai eu peur.



Parfois je suis victime d'une erreur système et je tiens des propos aberrants (la macro c'est cool, vive Sraffa, ...     ) mais je les corrige aussitôt en appliquant la procédure 25 c'est-à-dire celle de l'essai-erreur-correction      

(En vrai les 2 avatars sont cools)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça souffle pas mal ici


faut interdire le cassoulet en boite aux [MGZ]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Là, ya un morceau du toit de la fac dans laquelle je bosse qui vient de tomber!


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut interdire le cassoulet en boite aux [MGZ]



chut, tu va les attirés


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, ya un morceau du toit de la fac dans laquelle je bosse qui vient de tomber!



Ta phrase n'est-elle pas porteuse d'une contradiction interne ?   

(Rien de casser à l'exception du toit ?)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ta phrase n'est-elle pas porteuse d'une contradiction interne ?
> 
> (Rien de casser à l'exception du toit ?)


  Damned, je suis fais comme un rat.

(tout va bien  )


----------



## Franswa (17 Décembre 2004)

Je vais m'acheter un iPod 40 Go  Youpiiiii


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

T'as 10 000 chansons à mettre dedans?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'acheter un iPod 40 Go  Youpiiiii


 Ceci dit, chanceux va!


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un petit peu de Brouilly ou de Morgon (?) pour oublier ?



si y'en reste un peu, j'en veux bien un verre... pour oublier cette journée qui file trop vite !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> si y'en reste un peu, j'en veux bien un verre... pour oublier cette journée qui file trop vite !



les soiffards sont déjà passés


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> les soiffards sont déjà passés


Ca m'étonne pas ! Bande de rapiats ! 

bon je poste maintenant passqu'après je pourrais plus. Ce soir je suis invité (les mecs vont être jaloux) à voir des jolles filles en petite tenue pour un spectacle musicaaaaal (nan, c'est pas au Pink Platinum)  
Ca vaudra ce que ça vaudra... et après le spectacle, champagne à la maison. Mais je suis sur que ce sera drole en tout cas !
M'oubliez pas avant de partir en week-end, mon compte cdb est au rouge depuis le 14, ça commence à bien faire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'étonne pas ! Bande de rapiats !
> 
> bon je poste maintenant passqu'après je pourrais plus. Ce soir je suis invité. (les mecs vont être jaloux) à voir des jolles filles en petite tenue pour un spectacle musicaaaaal (nan, c'est pas au Pink Platinum)
> Ca vaudra ce que ça vaudra... et après le spectacle, champagne à la maison.
> M'oubliez pas avant de partir en week-end, mon compte cdb est au rouge depuis le 14, ça commence à bien faire



avec ce message je vais peut être essayé et pour la première fois le cou de boule rouge


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> avec ce message je vais peut être essayé et pour la première fois le cou de boule rouge




oh, ce sera mon premier...  mais pourquoi tant de haine devant l'inconnu !

Allez vas-y Pitchfork, fais-moi mal !


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2004)

Là, il a pas encore osé ! N'hésitez pas à l'encourager !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oh, ce sera mon premier...  mais pourquoi tant de haine devant l'inconnu !
> 
> Allez vas-y Pitchfork, fais-moi mal !



Tu connais l'histoire du sado et du maso ?


----------



## Silvia (17 Décembre 2004)

Là, je poste depuis l'iBook de Silvia qui ne veut pas me rendre mon AluBook car elle joue avec le nouveau jeu offert sur .mac     

Foguenne


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Là, je poste depuis l'iBook de Silvia qui ne veut pas me rendre mon AluBook car elle joue avec le nouveau jeu offert sur .mac
> 
> Foguenne



et Sylvia va pas encore raler ?


----------



## Silvia (17 Décembre 2004)

Non, là, elle range des briques dans un wagon. 
Bon, je vais bouler avec son compte.


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Non, là, elle range des briques dans un wagon.
> Bon, je vais bouler avec son compte.


 ben oui, t'as le droit de t'amuser aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Là, je poste depuis l'iBook de Silvia qui ne veut pas me rendre mon AluBook car elle joue avec le nouveau jeu offert sur .mac
> 
> Foguenne



Tu es payé à la com ?


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais l'histoire du sado et du maso ?



Avant de filer...
Oui je connais l'histoire ! c'est pas mon truc mais bon, si tu sais t'y prendre je me laisserai peut-être convaincre  - je prend le fouet alors 

L'amusant dans l'histoire c'est pas la douleur, c'est l'acceptation de dominer ou de se soumettre   et inversément


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> L'amusant dans l'histoire c'est pas la douleur, c'est l'acceptation de dominer ou de se soumettre   et inversément



19H15 ouverture du café philosophique de MacG : Thème du jour Sado et Maso sont sur un bateau


----------



## Dedalus (17 Décembre 2004)

Là on fait des paquets cadeaux...
J'ai le coup de ciseaux ravageur pour faire friser les rubans


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

a table


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a table



et pour Monsieur, ce sera Brouilly ou Morgon ???    :rateau:


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Décembre 2004)

morgon


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et pour Monsieur, ce sera Brouilly ou Morgon ???    :rateau:



bourgueille ce soir  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bourgueille ce soir  :love:



intrépide...  :rateau:


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bourgueille ce soir  :love:



mackie reste à la bière, tu fais même des fôtes sur les appellations de pinard...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mackie reste à la bière, tu fais même des fôtes sur les appellations de pinard...



évites de lui demander comment s'écrit "eau"   

celà donnerait: haches deux os...  :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir !!!!    

quoi de neuf depuis le debut d'aprem?
bien commencé le w.e. ?  


mackie , ta carte vaut des clopinette, 
che moi il y a un vent......a faire voler tout le boulot de ma coifffeuse


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir !!!!
> 
> quoi de neuf depuis le debut d'aprem?
> bien commencé le w.e. ?



je bosse demain 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie , ta carte vaut des clopinette,
> che moi il y a un vent......a faire voler tout le boulot de ma coifffeuse



l'anémomètre du voisin a mesurer une rafale de 110 Km/h


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mackie reste à la bière, tu fais même des fôtes sur les appellations de pinard...



j'ai pas l'étiquette sous la main


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je bosse demain
> 
> l'anémomètre du voisin a mesurer une rafale de 110 Km/h






pauvre petit choux !!!! obligé de travailler le samedi !!!     :love: 


dis-moi, est 110km/h cest beaucoup ?


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pauvre petit choux !!!! obligé de travailler le samedi !!!     :love:



    




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi, est 110km/h cest beaucoup ?



ça n'a pas été suffisant pour que le vent emporte l'horrible père Noël qui pend a la fenêtre du voisin


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a faire voler tout le boulot de ma coifffeuse




   La couette en bataille


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bourgueille ce soir  :love:


 Rhoooo ! 
 Des fautes au Bourgueil !!! 
 Si c'est pas malheureux


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a pas été suffisant pour que le vent emporte l'horrible père Noël qui pend a la fenêtre du voisin


 :affraid:  :affraid: 
Comme je te comprends


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a pas été suffisant pour que le vent emporte l'horrible père Noël qui pend a la fenêtre du voisin



mechant !!!!fais  gaffe , tu auras rien sous le sapin !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Tidju ! suis bien peinard ... tout le monde est scotché devant la StarAc !  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! suis bien peinard ... tout le monde est scotché devant la StarAc !  :rateau:  :rateau:




haaaa zut , j'ai loupé celà !!!  

et dire que mamancherie squatte ma tele avec sa chaine italienne !! :mouais:       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! suis bien peinard ... tout le monde est scotché devant la StarAc !  :rateau:  :rateau:



La StarAc soit louée  :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La StarAc soit louée  :affraid: :mouais:


Salut Tibo !!!!!     ... soirée calme ????


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Décembre 2004)

Mission accomplie   j'ai trouvé et acheté le cadeau de noel de ma chère et tendre   
faut dire que les cadeaux, surtout en cette saison, c'est une angoisse, alors j'attends la dernière minute et voilà.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Mission accomplie   j'ai trouvé et acheté le cadeau de noel de ma chère et tendre
> faut dire que les cadeaux, surtout en cette saison, c'est une angoisse, alors j'attends la dernière minute et voilà.


Tu l'as dit ! ... et encore le mot "angoisse" est faible !!! ... une sacrée corvée ouais !!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

et zut reflut.......j'ai encore rien acheté a l'homme !!   
ni a mamancherie , ni a fifille  

au fait si j'ai acheté des babioles mais pas encore le "grand cadeau"

pour fifille le probleme je le regle vite fait : de l'argent.......

pour mamancherie je ne suis pas encore inspiré

pour l'homme je penche pour un (encore ) disque dur.......pourquoi ils n'ont pas sortis le new consoles sony ou nitendo? sa m'aurait vachement arrangé !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! suis bien peinard ... tout le monde est scotché devant la StarAc !  :rateau:  :rateau:



Salut TheBig, dans le bar à cette heure, encore un méfait de la starac : on va pouvoir porter plainte avec enfin une bonne raison  !


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour l'homme je penche pour un (encore ) disque dur.......pourquoi ils n'ont pas sortis le new consoles sony ou nitendo? sa m'aurait vachement arrangé !!!



Tu te compliques la vie : moi, le cadeau que me fait ma femme, c'est moi qui me le suis choisi et acheté et elle pareil d'ailleurs   

Je sais, ça fait pas sérieux mais je n'ai jamais été vraiment sérieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav les couettes en bataille a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ils n'ont pas sortis le new consoles sony ou nitendo? sa m'aurait vachement arrangé !!!



C'est ça ton truc pour poster tranquille sur MacG  TheBig lui doit faire un don régulièrement à TF1 pour une rallonge de quelques semaines, du coup question cadeau c'est du soucis


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu te compliques la vie : moi, le cadeau que me fait ma femme, c'est moi qui me le suis choisi et acheté et elle pareil d'ailleurs
> 
> Je sais, ça fait pas sérieux mais je n'ai jamais été vraiment sérieux.




tu es serieux mais pas pirouette !!!  

l'homme depuis novembre m'as dis 

"tien je veux ce dd"......3 jours apres......"non je le veux plus, sa vaut pas un clou"

"tien tu pourrait m'ofrir ces dvd de concerts jazz"......pour me dire apres "ne les achete pas, je viens de voir que j'ai le 3/4"....

e ainsi de suite !!!!


et puis pauvre dinde que je suis je dis a tout le monde ce que on pourrait offrir a l'homme et du  coup moi je reste a vide d'idée !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ton truc pour poster tranquille sur MacG  TheBig lui doit faire un don régulièrement à TF1 pour une rallonge de quelques semaines, du coup question cadeau c'est du soucis



 :rose:  :rose: tu as tout compris , voila pourquoi chez moi il y a toutes les consoles


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose: tu as tout compris , voila pourquoi chez moi il y a toutes les consoles


chez moi pas une seule  :mouais: mes enfants y seraient scotchés, je les connais :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tibo !!!!!     ... soirée calme ????



Oui, petit footing de fin de soirée  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis pauvre dinde que je suis je dis a tout le monde ce que on pourrait offrir a l'homme et du  coup moi je reste a vide d'idée !! :rose:



Des tapettes au cas où les souris se déchaîneraient et puis un gourdin en mousse pour s'entraîner sur mamanchérie  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> chez moi pas une seule  :mouais: mes enfants y seraient scotchés, je les connais :hein:




pas forcement.......mon fiston joue beaucoup plus au lego et a geomag    :love:  :love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas forcement.......mon fiston joue beaucoup plus au lego et a geomag    :love:  :love:


le mien aussi, mais est obsédé par la playstation de ses cousins, de ses voisins, de es copains d'école, etc...

Playstèche * par ci, Playstèche par là... :hein:   

* dans son jargon de p'tit gars de 6 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le mien aussi, mais est obsédé par la playstation de ses cousins, de ses voisins, de es copains d'école, etc...
> 
> Playstèche * par ci, Playstèche par là... :hein:
> 
> * dans son jargon de p'tit gars de 6 ans.




fiston aussi 6 ans ......ses petit copains, amis de famille, etaient aussi comme cela
mes neveux aussi .....a l'occasion des cadeaux a offrir on leur a offert la gamecube.....les parents pas trop contents sur le coup mais en fin de comptes les gamins ne sont pas collés devants toute la journée


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas forcement.......mon fiston joue beaucoup plus au lego


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Là je rentre du resto. J'avais enmmené ma fille et j'ai retrouvé des amis.
Au retour, en bas de l'immeuble, j'ai croisé une copine que j'avais pas vu depuis deux mois (pour ceux qui se souviennent, c'est la jeunette de septembre octobre! :love: ), elle rentrait chez elle, ça m'a fait plaisir de la voir.
J'ai moins bu qu'hier, cette nuit, le lit ne sera pas en position essorage!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là je rentre du resto. J'avais enmmené ma fille et j'ai retrouvé des amis.
> Au retour, en bas de l'immeuble, j'ai croisé une copine que j'avais pas vu depuis deux mois (pour ceux qui se souviennent, c'est la jeunette de septembre octobre! :love: ), elle rentrait chez elle, ça m'a fait plaisir de la voir.
> J'ai moins bu qu'hier, cette nuit, le lit ne sera pas en position essorage!!!



 

c'est vrai que l'eau, tu ne la buvais pas...  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2004)

Là, je vois l'excellent Pierre Bondut sur France 2.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que l'eau, tu ne la buvais pas...  :rateau:



Y 'avait de l'eau hier? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Y 'avait de l'eau hier? :mouais:



très peu sur la table    du moins, pas longtemps  :rateau:


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

là je vois que Lemmy râle en dormant


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Décembre 2004)

La maison s'agite autour du powerbook connecté à Macgé   , ma doudou fait une béchamel pour le chou-fleur :love:, tandis  que mon pote Dom fait un tour dans les dom-tom (rigolo ça   ) On l'éberge et il nous fait partager sont savoir sur les plantes.


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

allons bosser  (enfin je vais pas faire grand chose aujourd'hui  )


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Décembre 2004)

Café.
 ça va être journée emmitouflé dans ma couette:love: avec cette saleté de crève que je traine depuis deux jours .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ben je fonc aider un pote à déménager et suis de retour dans 2h avec des croissants pour réveiller ma dulcinée...
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je fonc aider un pote à déménager et suis de retour dans 2h avec des croissants pour réveiller ma dulcinée...
> Bonne journée à tous



Tu veux revenir avec la fourgonnette du boulanger pour les croissants sinon ils vont être un peu difficile à transporter


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

45 colis reçu par TNT hier a 18h, je suis pas rentré moi  :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (18 Décembre 2004)

Soirée SOS réconfort auprès de ma mère qui s'est fait mordre par un clebs. Chez des amis, ce qui est la pire des situations (un Pinscher). Réactions du genre : "Mais il a bien fallu que tu lui fasse quelque chose, il est gentil normalement"  Résultat trois points de suture au menton (heureusement réflexe d'abaisser la tête sinon c'était la gorge) et au six points de suture au bras. Et il a fallu que je me fâche tout rouge pour qu'ils fassent une déclaration auprès de leur assurance (par peur pour le chien, qui aurait apparemment eu des précédents).


----------



## Dedalus (18 Décembre 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Là, je poste depuis l'iBook de Silvia qui ne veut pas me rendre mon AluBook car elle joue avec le nouveau jeu offert sur .mac
> 
> Foguenne



Ben, làà je suis frustré, ça fait trois fois que j'essaie de le télécharger et ça me dit "Denied". Pourtant je me log in et tout et tout


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

La je me menage gentiment au travail parce que je suis tres crevee de ma rude semaine (hum...) bien chargee...


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je me menage gentiment au travail parce que je suis tres crevee de ma rude semaine (hum...) bien chargee...



pauvre bichette


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je me menage gentiment au travail parce que je suis tres crevee de ma rude semaine (hum...) bien chargee...




tu a un gros dimanche pour te reposer


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Tu crois toi


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois toi




je savais pas  :rose:


----------



## VKTH (18 Décembre 2004)

Ne rien faire c'est fatigant à la fin !!


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

je veux changer de chef !!!!!!! !!!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Ne rien faire c'est fatigant à la fin !!



ouaip d'ailleurs je me vote un petit sieston des familles


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ouaip d'ailleurs je me vote un petit sieston des familles



Qu'il est doux de ne rien faire, quand tout s'agite autour de vous !  

Pratiques-tu la sieste espagnole ?... con castañetas y picador ?... c'est la plus reposante !


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

je suis victime de la loi de l'emmerdemant maximun


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis victime de la loi de l'emmerdemant maximun


  moi aussi, il est ou mon nibook ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Décembre 2004)

oh mais c'est les vacances? Ahah, vive le lycée  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, il est ou mon nibook ?




justement il fait partie de ce qui m'embete pour le moment


----------



## Franswa (18 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi, c'est les vacances mais j'ai encore plein de boulot...


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement il fait partie de ce qui m'embete pour le moment


 :affraid: : panique:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, il est ou mon nibook ?


 Tu peux toujours nous appeler et nous on peut regarder :love:


----------



## pixelemon (18 Décembre 2004)

et bien en ce moment (timide retour au thread d'origine), je cherche une platine vynil pas trop chère pour passer mes galettes (pas de mk2) de temps à autres...

un conseil sera le bienvenu


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours nous appeler et nous on peut regarder :love:


 ok, je fais ca !


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

c'est occupe


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours nous appeler et nous on peut regarder :love:



moi aussi je peu ?


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est occupe




recommence


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

c'est quoi le numero, pasque mackie, ca sonne creux.
en plus je m'apercois que mon numero de tel est pas juste sur la fiche ( c'est un 01, pas un 06 )


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> recommence


 tut tut tut tut tut tut tut tut tut tut...


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le numero, pasque mackie, ca sonne creux.
> en plus je m'apercois que mon numero de tel est pas juste sur la fiche ( c'est un 01, pas un 06 )




envoie moi un MP


----------



## Franswa (18 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> et bien en ce moment (timide retour au thread d'origine), je cherche une platine vynil pas trop chère pour passer mes galettes (pas de mk2) de temps à autres...
> 
> un conseil sera le bienvenu


   J'me suis acheté un iPod 40 Go :love:


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

Félicitations    :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

ça va, je me suis calmé, j'installe X.3 sur 2 iBook et un iMac  :love:


----------



## Franswa (18 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations    :love:


 Merci  ça fait plaisir de pouvoir trimballer dans un tout pitit truc autant de chose !!!


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va, je me suis calmé, j'installe X.3 sur 2 iBook et un iMac  :love:


 :affraid: pas le mien, j'espere, faut pas toucher aux donnees ! :affraid:


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: pas le mien, j'espere, faut pas toucher aux donnees ! :affraid:



   
"Ayez confiance !!!"


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> "Ayez confiance !!!"


 n'en rajoute pas une "couche" non plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: pas le mien, j'espere, faut pas toucher aux donnees ! :affraid:


 Ben faut pas esperer si tu l'as renvoye en reparations...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> "Ayez confiance !!!"


 Psycho :rateau: tu es en mon pouvoir :rateau: je vais compter jusque trois et claquer des doigts :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

Un accident est si vite arrivé... 

Quand on dit qu'il faut faire des backups régulières, ça fait toujours marrer tout le monde


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut pas esperer si tu l'as renvoye en reparations...




il doit pas avoir lu ce qu'il a signer  plus sérieussement grug peu passer lundi après midi pour reprendre son iBook


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il doit pas avoir lu ce qu'il a signer  plus sérieussement grug peu passer lundi après midi pour reprendre son iBook



[mode curieux ON]

Alors alors, il avait quoi ???

[mode curieux OFF]


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut pas esperer si tu l'as renvoye en reparations...


 et pourtant, je l'ai envoye en reparation, PARCE QUE je voulais recuperer les donnees contenues dans le disque dur devenu inacessible suite a un bug repertorie et garanti de carte mere. 

incredible, isn't it


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

il faut que j'appel Golf aussi, on prendra un téléphone pour appeler angie et on ce sera un AES a l'arrache


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> [mode curieux ON]
> 
> Alors alors, il avait quoi ???
> 
> [mode curieux OFF]




:modo:  c'est pas bien d'être curieux  :modo:


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Psycho :rateau: tu es en mon pouvoir :rateau: je vais compter jusque trois et claquer des doigts :rateau:



:rateau: Ordonne et je t'obéirai :rateau:









:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il doit pas avoir lu ce qu'il a signer  plus sérieussement grug peu passer lundi après midi pour reprendre son iBook


 

si si, j'ai lu, mais j'ai aussi ecoute le type derrirre le comptoir avec son demisourire (ca te dis quelque chose ?) qui m'a explique que dans 99% des cas, on reussissait a les sauver  

de toutes facons, ca serait etonnant de trouver une quelquonque entite responsable de quelque chose, on est au XXI eme siecle, et quoi qu'il arrive, c'est la faute a vbulletin


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Hum... 

Non rien


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum...
> 
> Non rien




tu n'a aucune confiance en moi ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Si mais bon... tu sais bien quoi...


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci  ça fait plaisir de pouvoir trimballer dans un tout pitit truc autant de chose !!!



qui qui a beaucoup de chose dans un p'tit truc ?


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si mais bon... tu sais bien quoi...




j'ai toute confiance en toi Angie  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

Je suis à la campagne. Il pleut et il fait froid...
Vivement demain que je rentre!!!


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Un accident est si vite arrivé...
> 
> Quand on dit qu'il faut faire des backups régulières, ça fait toujours marrer tout le monde



ne m'en parlez pas, j'ai eu chaud grave ces derniers temps. J'ai pu sauver... pfff, mes 56 Go de mp3 et d'aac et plein de trucs inutiles, j'avais 2 backup de mes données sensibles, mais le plus embêtant c'est les logiciels à réinstaller, les préfs à régler et à découvrir Panther en plus dans mon cas...
J'ai un beau gros disque dur, et un logiciel de backup en plus


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à la campagne. Il pleut et il fait froid...
> Vivement demain que je rentre!!!



C'est sûr que certains bistrots parisiens, surtout les premiers étages, c'est mieux pour les après-midis pluvieux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que certains bistrots parisiens, surtout les premiers étages, c'est mieux pour les après-midis pluvieux !



A qui le dis-tu...


----------



## iTof (18 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ne m'en parlez pas, j'ai eu chaud grave ces derniers temps. J'ai pu sauver... pfff, mes 56 Go de mp3 et d'aac et plein de trucs inutiles, j'avais 2 backup de mes données sensibles, mais le plus embêtant c'est les logiciels à réinstaller, les préfs à régler et à découvrir Panther en plus dans mon cas...
> J'ai un beau gros disque dur, et un logiciel de backup en plus


 ouais, parfois cela calme le pb... je lorgne vers un petit aluIce pour me rassurer justement 
> petite chose à faire aujourd'hui : sur http://www.canto.com/pro/index.php?myCumulusSpecial.php&2, my Cumulus est en téléchargement "free" pour la version light (myCumulus permet ainsi à qui le veut d?organiser ses photographies, ses fichiers MP3 et autres fichiers)
+ d'infos sur http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=113559


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

je viens de rentré, petit coup a boire


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

je suis chez mes parents et à presque 35 ans, je n'ose pas sortir une clope devant eux... c'est grave... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je suis chez mes parents et à presque 35 ans, je n'ose pas sortir une clope devant eux... c'est grave... :mouais:



il s'appelle comment ce fameux bar ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

L'Indiana!!


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> L'Indiana!!



et tu n'y ai pas encore ?


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est mieux pour les après-midis pluvieux !


Gaffe, tu risques d'en ressortir plus  vieux  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, tu risques d'en ressortir plus  vieux  :rateau:


c'est pas le moment!!!


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le moment!!!



déjà que j'ai quelques mèches blanches  

bon la tournée cdb s'achève là, je vais passer à la tournée pas virtuelle ! un petit apéro tranquillou !
Aplusse    

Merci aux encouragements reçus cet après-midi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2004)

un petit Moulin à Vent 2001 et le moral est remonté d'un coup!


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je suis chez mes parents et à presque 35 ans, je n'ose pas sortir une clope devant eux... c'est grave... :mouais:


Saoule toi pour oublier


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un petit Moulin à Vent 2001 et le moral est remonté d'un coup!



et l'indianna c'est 2 portes plus loin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

je passe en toute vitesse
juste pour vous souhaiter une tres bonne soirée     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je passe en toute vitesse




courant d'air !     :love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> courant d'air !     :love:



nan , nan, mais je suis crevé, fatigué, enervé......
une journée a accrrocher fiston au mur et l'homme avec !!! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , nan, mais je suis crevé, fatigué, enervé......
> une journée a accrrocher fiston au mur et l'homme avec !!! :mouais:



tes hommes te force a faire la papier peint ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes hommes te force a faire la papier peint ?



voilà....prise de tete avec fifille a 8h30.......bonjour le reveil    

puis vers 11h l'homme qui veut m'offrir un apm et qu'on trouve pas en commerce...direction internet qui me sera livré que en janvier.....et je ne pourrais pas beneficier des 100 euros offert par sony   

a 13h30 on se retrouve dans un grand bouchon direction la suisse......on arrive bien que mal en centre ville a bale vers15h...

fiston a soif, faim, pipi, caca, et oppppp que l'homme en bon pigeon n'arrete pas de lui acheter des jouets!! :mouais: ça me met hors de moi !!  

moi je cherche LE dd pour l'homme que bien evidemment je ne trouve pas   
ma mere aussi un cadeau a une amie et rien ne lui convient.........

le tout coronnée par des suisses tetus qui ne veulent comprendre le français , ni l'italiens , ni autre langues que leur allemand !!! :mouais: 

vers 19h je pique une crise, tout le monde m'a mis a bouts, fiston se prends une claque (enfin) a son ennieme caprice, l'homme se fache , mamancherie prends sa defense...

on rentre et pendant que je me resigne a commander le dd sur le net, fifille vient a la charge et opppp un'autre prise de bec......

le telephone sonne sans arret , c'est pour tout le monde sauf pour moi mais c'est a moi de tenir le stand telephonique........

puis fiston , sans faire express , fait tomber la manette de la ps2 et là l'homme tombé dans une colere intolerable : je me fache, il l'a laissé faire tout l'aprem et là il hurle pour une betise sans intention

maintenant tout le monde est au lit et moi je vais me mettre un dvd ..........


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

en gros je suis pas le seul a avoir eu une salle journée


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (...) le tout coronnée par des suisses tetus qui ne veulent comprendre le français , ni l'italien , ni autre langues que leur allemand !!! :mouais:


En général, ils supportent mieux le français et l'anglais ou l'italien que si tu leur parles en allemand... l'éternel problème hoch-/switzer-dutsch (pas sûr de comment ça s'écrit...).
Mais il y a les cantons primitifs.. eux c'est plus dur (c'est un copain de là-bas qui me l'a dit) 

Sinon là y'a une CCCParty dans mon disque dur.
Et rien à voir avec l'URSS   

Comme ça je pourrai emmener mon Ti en ballade pour Noël.  

[Edit:] Robertav, quand tu dis "suisses têtus", tu penses à "suisses totos" ?
Bon je sors, elle est pas très fine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Là, je viens de voir Colin Farrell chez Ardisson.



Mon Dieu...



Je crois que je viens de trouver le père des mes enfants.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de voir Colin Farrell chez Ardisson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  tu m'inviteras pour le mariage ...? 

  :love:


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

J'ai le même à la maison  ...

 Si, c'est vrai, le même fauteuil.


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

je viens juste de me lever  qui a finit le lait ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2004)

là je backup un backup   

qui a dit "bobet" ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2004)

Là, je vais coud'bouler SM :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2004)

Ah ben non, çà marche pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

là je me lève... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là je me lève... :sleep:



l'indiana est ouvert ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

je risque d'être un peu à la bourre du coup, mais je me magne :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je risque d'être un peu à la bourre du coup, mais je me magne :love:  :love:  :love:



prend le métro cette fois si


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je risque d'être un peu à la bourre du coup, mais je me magne :love:  :love:  :love:


bah tu as deux bonnes heures pour t'épiler


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2004)

La, je boulllllle


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> La, je boulllllle



par ici SVP   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> La, je boulllllle



Ah, j'ai rien senti


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> La, je boulllllle


 Je confirme :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Décembre 2004)

Je me promène dans un bar vide :sleep:


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

presque vide


----------



## Lo1911 (19 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> presque vide


 Juste quelques amateurs de vieilles croûtes


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Juste quelques amateurs de vieilles croûtes


 Ah ? 

 J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

Là, je rentre de l'Indiana


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Juste quelques amateurs de vieilles croûtes


 J'achète ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

moi là je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacG


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2004)

je finis mon travail et viens trainer un coup par ici... 
bonjour tout le monde...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi là je profite de mes derniers instants sur MacG


Tu nous quittes?   :mouais:


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Décembre 2004)

tâches ménagères, tâches familiales. Que du bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous quittes?   :mouais:


  Non avant je vends quelques unes de mes &quot;vieilles&quot; croûtes, histoire de renflouer mes comptes avant mon exil ! j'espère que je pourrais tenir l'hiver dans le bois, au moins ... :hein:


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que je pourrais tenir l'hiver dans le bois, au moins ... :hein:


Oui, d'ailleurs, elle continue quand, cette histoire dans le bois ? 

   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleurs, elle continue quand, cette histoire dans le bois ?
> 
> :love:


  Ben sachant que bientôt , je ne pourrais plus poster !  ça va être difficile !


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben sachant que bientôt , je ne pourrais plus poster !  ça va être difficile !


 là maintenant, j'essaie de comprendre ce qui se passe...


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

je viens de rentré  qui a toucher a mon PowerBook pendant mon absence ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentré  qui a toucher a mon PowerBook pendant mon absence ?


 c'est pas moi !!! :rose:


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben sachant que bientôt , je ne pourrais plus poster !  ça va être difficile !


 maiiiiiis t'inquiète !  Amok ne bannira que Lo.


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> maiiiiiis t'inquiète !  Amok ne bannira que Lo.



mais Amok verra t-il ce qu'il c'est passer ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

coucouuuuuuuuuuuu !!!    


comment vous allez ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

Robertav

Très bien et toi ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Robertav
> 
> Très bien et toi ? :love:




non, je suis touj de mauvais poil et l'arrivé
de belle famille n'a pas arrangé la chose


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, je suis touj de mauvais poil et l'arrivé
> de belle famille n'a pas arrangé la chose


 :rose: c'est pas cool ça


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2004)

apéro time...champagne ce soir


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> apéro time...champagne ce soir


 Une tite flute par ci, une tite flute par là !!!


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucouuuuuuuuuuuu !!!
> 
> 
> comment vous allez ? :love:



comme un dimanche soir  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2004)

La, j'me casse dîner chez


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2004)

Là, je suis colère (comme dirait Poelvoorde)
J'ai vu un grand zozo au 20H00 qui avait de Grande idée pour que le drame des deux infirmières de Pau ne se reproduise plus.   
Mettre une ligne directe entre le bureau des infirmières et la gendarmerie...    c'est vrai que ça les aurait sauvé, une ligne directe...  

Autres solutions proposé par ce génie, augmenter le salaire des psychiatres dans le service publique pour qu'il y en ai plus.     A bon, c'est des psychiatres qui ont été tué ? C'est des psychiatres qui sont là toutes la nuit à 2 pour 30 patients?   

Si il n'y a pas une grêve générale des infirmières en France après un coup pareil, je ne comprend pas.


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis colère (comme dirait Poelvoorde)
> Si il n'y a pas une grêve générale des infirmières en France après un coup pareil, je ne comprend pas.



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi PAul... 

Pourquoi faut-il toujours attendre des drames de cette ampleur pour prendre enfin conscience que les infirmières travaillent (surtout la nuit) dans des conditions épouvantables...   

Comment se remettre d'une horreur de ce type...  Je suis sans voix...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir la foule !!!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....Pourquoi faut-il toujours attendre des drames de cette ampleur pour prendre enfin conscience que les infirmières travaillent (surtout la nuit) dans des conditions épouvantables...   ...



Le pire, c'est qu'il ne prenne pas consciences du problème. Il y a une infirmière décapitée, une aide-soignante égorgée, et le débat devient: "faut-il augmenté le salaire des psychiatres dans le publique" et une solution apportée, on va mettre une ligne directe avec les commissariats. Jamais, jamais il n'a dit que peut-être il n'était pas normal de laisser 2 femmes seul la nuit avec 30 patients potentiellement dangereux.   
C'est fous.   

Les conditions de travail dans notre profession ce dégrade de plus en plus. 
(le pire est à venir)





Les cas d'agressions même en milieux hospitalier augmentent... bref, gros coup de blues ce soir.
Il faut dire que, comme toi j'imagine, nous nous sentons "toucher" par cette histoire. J'ai eu pendant un moment la pensée: "et si ça avait été ma compagne..."
Ca passera.


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment je me permets de revenir sur le sujet du thread  pour dire que je me retiens de pisser debout devant l'ordi en lisant les derniers posts de macG et comme je n'en puis plus de me contorsionner et me presser le prépuce à travers le jean je vous dit bonsoir 


ps : merci foguenne pour le coup de boule mais à deux reprises je n'ai pu te bouler en retour pour cause de trop grand succès, je ne t'oublie pas. 

flûte j'ai fait sous moi...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les cas d'agressions même en milieux hospitalier augmentent... bref, gros coup de blues ce soir.
> Il faut dire que, comme toi j'imagine, nous nous sentons "toucher" par cette histoire. J'ai eu pendant un moment la pensée: "et si ça avait été ma compagne..."
> Ca passera.


  Paul, Macelene, je vous comprends ...

  Ça s'est passé pas trop loin de chez moi ... 

  Sachez qu'il y à des personnes qui reconnaissent votre travail, et votre valeur.
  heureusement que vous êtes là.


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'il ne prenne pas consciences du problème.Jamais, jamais il n'a dit que peut-être il n'était pas normal de laisser 2 femmes seul la nuit avec 30 patients potentiellement dangereux.
> C'est fous.
> 
> Les conditions de travail dans notre profession ce dégrade de plus en plus.
> ...




Fait divers-> Couverture médiatique-> Indignation générale-> Opportunisme politique-> Moulinette juridique-> Propositions d'urgence-> Esbrouffe-> Hommage unanime à Emile Coué-> Autosatisfaction-> Retour à la case départ et attente du fait divers suivant.

_Tout va très bien Madame la Marquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

Là, je rentre de dîner chez une copine de ma femme, c'était vachement sympa


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

là je me mouche dans un mouchoir en papier, et en même temps je tape mon post (hip hip hip...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

Attention de ne pas te tromper de main


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Paul, Macelene, je vous comprends ...
> 
> Ça s'est passé pas trop loin de chez moi ...
> 
> ...



Merci Lorna d'avoir cette pensée pour  celles et ceux qui donnent de leur temps...


De toutes ces filles trop souvent à deux pour 30 patients dans les services...  manque de personnel, de budget...  on fait quoi de nos impôts... :mouais:
Le débat ne pourra s'arrêter... 

Toujours de beaux discours comme dit hegemonikon... et jamais d'action concrètes...


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Attention de ne pas te tromper de main


 t'inquiète avec maman et beau papa dans le médical j'ai vite su m'accomplir dans la psychomotricité 

 (j'ai tout donné dans cette phrase je suis mort je vais me coucher encore un piti flood discret et dodo)


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu un grand zozo au 20H00 qui avait de Grande idée pour que le drame des deux infirmières de Pau ne se reproduise plus.
> Mettre une ligne directe entre le bureau des infirmières et la gendarmerie...    c'est vrai que ça les aurait sauvé, une ligne directe...


J'ai vu le même zozo je crois.
Je me suis fait la même réflexion.


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Décembre 2004)

J'espère que pas un de vous n'a manqué la soirée Fred Astair sur Arte. Dépechez-vous il en reste un peu. 

Je parle pour ceux que cela ne rajeunit pas bien entendu.


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2004)

Là je me tâte (pas autant que pixelemon à travers son jean et beaucoup moins que mackie bien sûr  ): je me dis que c'est pas une heure pour dézonner mon Ti400... pourtant j'aimerai vraiment le faire... plus de news demain et dites-moi les mots qui portent chance en tout cas si jamais je me lance...


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tâte (pas autant que pixelemon à travers son jean et beaucoup moins que mackie bien sûr  ): je me dis que c'est pas une heure pour dézonner mon Ti400... pourtant j'aimerai vraiment le faire... plus de news demain et dites-moi les mots qui portent chance en tout cas si jamais je me lance...


 
 merde


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tâte (pas autant que pixelemon à travers son jean et beaucoup moins que mackie bien sûr  ): je me dis que c'est pas une heure pour dézonner mon Ti400... pourtant j'aimerai vraiment le faire... plus de news demain et dites-moi les mots qui portent chance en tout cas si jamais je me lance...


 MERDE !!! Et Santé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Là, je vais aller me coucher. J'ai passé la soirée avec Fred sur arte. Je me dis qu'il y a encore un peu de grâce à voler en ce monde. Je me sens bien. Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> merde


  comment ça va bien ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais aller me coucher. J'ai passé la soirée avec Fred sur arte. Je me dis qu'il y a encore un peu de grâce à voler en ce monde. Je me sens bien. Bonne nuit à tous.


 Bonne nuit


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

merci à ceux qui m'ont boulé et m'ont dit M****.
Apparemment ça a marché... je peux lire les DVD zone 1 sans choisir de zone !
Je vais attendre demain pour voir si je peux lire des z2, mais ça a du marché, je sens !
Merci papa Noël


----------



## iTof (20 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi PAul...
> 
> Pourquoi faut-il toujours attendre des drames de cette ampleur pour prendre enfin conscience que les infirmières travaillent (surtout la nuit) dans des conditions épouvantables...
> 
> Comment se remettre d'une horreur de ce type...  Je suis sans voix...


 hello, je n'ai pas regardé les infos ce WE, et j'apprends par vous le carnage...  triste époque 
> j'ai eu à subir une intervention il y a tout juste un an, suite à un accident et je me suis retrouvé à l'hosto un moment, avec des gens de tous les horizons... et un soir, un patient à pêter les plombs et ce fut grosse galère... le service attirant peu les candidats, le personnel est en sous-effectif chronique... Il a fallu que l'infirmière de garde profite de la venue de pompiers pour bloquer le gars... genre de gars à vouloir faire chier le monde pour ces pb perso : fumer un clope avant de rentrer au bloc, mettre la TV à fond (grands brûlés...), ... engueuler le personnel, renverser le chariot de soin... piquer la Bétadine... il est reparti comme il était venu, mais nous avons été plusieurs à plaindre le personnel soignant. Quand je repense à leur accueil, leur dispo, leur capacité à passer d'une chambre avec un gamin de 19 ans (amputé d'un bras et brûlé à 60 %, maigre comme tout, n'arrivant pas à marcher seul au bout de 8 mois, alternant greffes et séjour de rééduc ...) et rentrer dans ma chambre avec le sourire...
> Macelène, Paul, JPMiss, Le Gognol (j'ai bon là, j'ai oublié personne ?   ) je ne peux que vous souhaiter une amélioration de vos conditions de travail et une juste reconnaissance de vos revendicatons.


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

je viens d'arriver au boulot, ça caille grave dehors


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais aller me coucher. J'ai passé la soirée avec Fred sur arte. Je me dis qu'il y a encore un peu de grâce à voler en ce monde. Je me sens bien. Bonne nuit à tous.


C'est cela oui...


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'arriver au boulot, ça caille grave dehors




0,6°C à ma fenetre ce matin à 8h.
Donc probablement en dessous de O°C extra-muros...

Ca sent la neige... 

Là je vais me faire un café...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2004)

Motivation au travail, je suis encore trop crevee la...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2004)

Bon, là maintenant, j'ai faim


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Motivation au travail, je suis encore trop crevee la...


Faut dormir Angie


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là maintenant, j'ai faim




idem ici


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je me dis qu'en ce moment il y a des chanceux qui sont en vacances...
Comme...
Moi, par exemple


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing et merci... 

J'ai faim aussi, mais j'attend un coup de Skype !
Trop bien ce truc...

J'attendrai aussi bien un coup de boule.
Qui veut m'envoyer à Ibiza ? plus qu'1 point... allez, même un cdb à 1 fera l'affaire et 6 en retour ce soir...   tout le monde peut y arriver


----------



## mousline (20 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> La, j'me casse dîner chez


Superbe cette image... Alors c'était bien ?


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me dis qu'en ce moment il y a des chanceux qui sont en vacances...
> Comme...
> Moi, par exemple





tu veux que je me change en preux chevalier pourfandeur de dragon ?


----------



## Dedalus (20 Décembre 2004)

Je me dis que ça caille dans la pièce où je travaille : paroi bien vitrée exposée nord (meilleure lumière, mais glacial  ) 
J'ai pourtant des doubles vitrages... Par les couilles de Cuchullain ! il va falloir refaire les joints


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faut dormir Angie


 J'ai le sommeil assez agite pour le moment, c'est surement parce que je me retrouve dans un nouvel endroit et que c le temps de m'habituer


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le sommeil assez agite pour le moment, c'est surement parce que je me retrouve dans un nouvel endroit et que c le temps de m'habituer



Si ce n'est que le sommeil, ça va alors...


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

encore 5 heures de boulot  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore 5 heures de boulot  :rateau:


 Courage !!! Tu vas y arriver !!!!


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

Yes ! 

Ibiza...
et ce soir c'est disco... 
Juste à temps pour les fêtes...







Ca pourrait être mieux mais bon...


Allez soirée Amnesia... loco loco loco   


Merci fabienr


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2004)

Elle a bien changé la Mère Noël


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

c'est sa fille... :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est sa fille... :love:


 Peut être même sa petite fille


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore 5 heures de boulot  :rateau:




encore deux heures  :rateau:


----------



## davidcaro2 (20 Décembre 2004)

ben là , je viens de me taper les 734 pages de ce post  :sleep: :mouais: 
et je vais me coucher, ça fait 4 jours que je suis dessus   

Plus sérueusement, je fais rien de spécial, je bulle sur les forums  MacG


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore deux heures  :rateau:


 Courage.

 Plus qu'une heure 30


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous      

là je viens de rentrer , apres multi essaie raté
j'ai evité d'avoir les jambes cassés ou le fesses toutes bleus
a cause de la neige glacée au sol et que la mairie ne digne pas de y geter
 du sel ou autres  pour eviter de glisser   

je viens de rentrer a mains vide, toujours pas de beau cadeau pour mamancherie


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore deux heures  :rateau:


 Encore 1h30


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous
> 
> là je viens de rentrer , apres multi essaie raté
> j'ai evité d'avoir les jambes cassés ou le fesses toutes bleus
> ...


 Elle est où la neige ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous
> 
> là je viens de rentrer , apres multi essaie raté
> j'ai evité d'avoir les jambes cassés ou le fesses toutes bleus
> ...



 Il te reste encore un peu de temps  Sinon tu devrais faire tes courses armée de bâtons de ski ou de chaussures à clous


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentrer a mains vide, toujours pas de beau cadeau pour mamancherie


Tu trouveras sûrement son bonheur ici


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Encore 1h30


 Copieur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste encore un peu de temps  Sinon tu devrais faire tes courses armée de bâtons de ski ou de chaussures à clous




avec mes botte Heschung sa m'evite le clous
mais pas le probleme du cadeau  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras sûrement son bonheur ici




      

sa va pas non ?       :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

ben quoi, les mamanchérie, c'est comme les filles de 16 ans, ça aime s'amuser!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour vous allez bien ? 
La, je suis en train d'installer Windows XP sur Virtual PC, j'ai commencé a 15H, il faisait jour, toujours pas terminé (et il fait nuit)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour vous allez bien ?
> La, je suis en train d'installer Windows XP sur Virtual PC, j'ai commencé a 15H, il faisait jour, toujours pas terminé (et il fait nuit)


 Pourquoi faire?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire?


            
Juste pour tester les sites internet que je fabriq's


----------



## MrStone (20 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour tester les sites internet que je fabriq's



:hein: Pourquoi t'installes pas 2000 ? Ça fait la même chose et ça bouffe 2 fois moins de ressources ?


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2004)

j'ai recupéré mon nibookeu   
j'ai recupéré mon nibookeu   
j'ai recupéré mon nibookeu   
j'ai recupéré mon nibookeu   
j'ai recupéré mon nibookeu    

:content: :ga: :rateau:


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

Bien tu vas pouvoir bosser maintenant !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)




----------



## MrStone (20 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :content: :ga: :rateau:



Alors y marche bien ? Tu vois, fallait avoir confiance


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alors y marche bien ? Tu vois, fallait avoir confiance


juste après avoir remonter l'ibook mackie m'a avoué avoir perdu un caramel


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2004)

là je crois que je vais flooder


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

je viens de rentré, en sortant de la gare il y a avait des culottes et des soutiens gorges partout par terre !!!!  (apparemment du bonnet D  )


----------



## Nexka (20 Décembre 2004)

La je suis au pays Basque, quand il fait jour je vois la belle montagne, et cette aprés midi on est allé acheter des fois gras frais qu'on va préparer pour Noël :love: :love: Et c'est trop bien :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentré, en sortant de la gare il y a avait des culottes et des soutiens gorges partout par terre !!!!  (apparemment du bonnet D  )


Mais où étaient donc passées les propriétaires?   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là je crois que je vais flooder



Teuteuteuteuteu ...


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais où étaient donc passées les propriétaires?   :love:



aucune idée


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentré, en sortant de la gare il y a avait des culottes et des soutiens gorges partout par terre


Explique, c'était là avant, ou c'est au moment ou tu es sorti


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

imagine toutes ces filles nues obligées de courir chez Mickey par ce froid... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Explique, c'était là avant, ou c'est au moment ou tu es sorti



j'aurais bien voulu que ça arrive quand je sortais   :love:


----------



## FANREM (20 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour vous allez bien ?
> La, je suis en train d'installer Windows XP sur Virtual PC, j'ai commencé a 15H, il faisait jour, toujours pas terminé (et il fait nuit)



La derniere fois ou j'ai fait ca, c'etait torché en 1/2 H
Tu t'es endormi devant ou quoi ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je suis au pays Basque, quand il fait jour je vois la belle montagne, et cette aprés midi on est allé acheter des fois gras frais qu'on va préparer pour Noël :love: :love: Et c'est trop bien :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir     

je viens de terminer un truc important 
maintenant je viens vous voir et demander quoi de neuf
se passe t'il ici       :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> je viens de terminer un truc important
> maintenant je viens vous voir et demander quoi de neuf
> se passe t'il ici       :love:


 golf fait ses cadeaux de fin d'année ! :love:


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> golf fait ses cadeaux de fin d'année ! :love:


 Ouais :mouais:
 Il est tombé sur une mine, on dirait


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je viens vous voir et demander quoi de neuf
> se passe t'il ici       :love:



rien de neuf, sauf que je cherche toujours a savoir d'où viennes tout ces sous vêtement féminin qui traîne a coté de la gare chez moi


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais :mouais:
> Il est tombé sur une mine, on dirait


 L'est comme ça, la golf, c'est une postomane. Elle accumule les gaz, et tout d'un coup, ça part ! Forcément, dans le tas, on a pas toujours droit à des golfes claires, hein ! :rateau:
 Mais d'aucuns se remémorrent parfois douloureusement des périodes golfiques beaucoup plus difficiles à supporter !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Regarde le film sur France 2


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rien de neuf, sauf que je cherche toujours a savoir d'où viennent tout ces sous vêtements féminins qui traînent a coté de la gare chez moi


Tu as emporté quelques indices et pièces à conviction pour ton enquête au moins ?


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu as emporté quelques indices et pièces à conviction pour ton enquête au moins ?



et comment j'explique a mère que c'est des pièces à conviction ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Regarde le film sur France 2


 Il est bien ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

Enfin pour l'instant il fait des sujets pour le pensionnat de MacG les macgéens d'un côté, les macgéennes de l'autre  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour l'instant il fait des sujets pour le pensionnat de MacG les macgéens d'un côté, les macgéennes de l'autre :rateau:


 C'est son côté vieille France quasiment suisse, ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> golf fait ses cadeaux de fin d'année ! :love:




il a acheté quoi?       des nageoires?   ou des ballles ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et comment j'explique a mère que c'est des pièces à conviction ?




dis lui que bilbo c'est trompé d'adresse, ce sont les cadeaux a envoyer aux memebres feminin de macg pour noel !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour l'instant il fait des sujets pour le pensionnat de MacG les macgéens d'un côté, les macgéennes de l'autre  :rateau:



quoii??  où cela?   

vite un lien , je vais immediatement voir !!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rien de neuf, sauf que je cherche toujours a savoir d'où viennes tout ces sous vêtement féminin qui traîne a coté de la gare chez moi



Ces derniers jours avec le vent j'ai perdu un ou deux jupons moletonés ainsi que 3 ou quatres culottes également moletonées ... C'est peut-être ça !


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis lui que bilbo c'est trompé d'adresse, ce sont les cadeaux a envoyer aux memebres feminin de macg pour noel !!!!



ça marchera pas je crois


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ces derniers jours avec le vent j'ai perdu un ou deux jupons moletonés ainsi que 3 ou quatres culottes également moletonées ... C'est peut-être ça !



c'était plus string la


----------



## Lio70 (20 Décembre 2004)

Là, je viens de finir de regarder le DVD du "Dernier empereur" (de Bertolucci). Ayant une petite faim, je me prépare des lentilles au vin blanc, avec un soupçon d'ail et de laurier. Comme c'est une envie subite qui m'a pris il y a quelques minutes, je n'ai évidemment pas le petit salé ni la purée de pommes de terre pour accompagner. Mais il me reste une bonne partie de la bouteille de vin.
:love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ces derniers jours avec le vent j'ai perdu un ou deux jupons moletonés ainsi que 3 ou quatres culottes également moletonées ... C'est peut-être ça !


 Nan ceux là ils étaient chez moi, j'ai oublié de te le dire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

Un peu de flood avant d'aller au lit... J'suis un peu mort.

Oh, et puis tiens : je vais bouler  2 ou 3 users avant. 

Mais je sais pas encore de quelle couleur   :casse:


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

j'ai ichat qui veut avoir plus de 200 contacts


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoii??  où cela?
> 
> vite un lien , je vais immediatement voir !!! :love:  :love:



Je suis sûre qu'à l'heure qu'il est tu as trouvé  






			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est son côté vieille France quasiment suisse, ça



Oui, ça me semble évident  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ichat qui veut avoir plus de 200 contacts



 

Ah oui, quand même... Quelques légendes trainent parmi les newbie à propos de Macinside mais là...


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ichat qui veut pas avoir plus de 200 contacts


Pfff c'est nul iChat  

bon moi j'en ai une 30aine de contacts alors forcément j'ai pas ce genre de problème...
En plus ils sont répartis entre ICQ aim et MSN...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de flood avant d'aller au lit... J'suis un peu mort.
> 
> Oh, et puis tiens : je vais bouler  2 ou 3 users avant.
> 
> Mais je sais pas encore de quelle couleur   :casse:



Anticipe je vais te faire plaisir par ailleurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, je viens de recevoir le mail Actu de MacG... 

Je sais pas pourquoi je me suis abonné à ça, je vais tous les jours sur le site.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'est comme ça, la golf, c'est une postomane. Elle accumule les gaz, et tout d'un coup, ça part !



Aujourd'hui, il y a des traces de freinages.    
C'est SMG, j'en suis sur et certain.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

Là, je râle comme ce matin car je regarde le soir3 et que vois-je, un médecin qui se plaint. 
Marrant, c'est une infirmière qui a perdu la tête, (très drôle, je sais) mais il n'y a que des médecins qui se prononcent....


----------



## Lio70 (20 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, il y a des traces de freinages.
> C'est SMG, j'en suis sur et certain.


Mouarf!


----------



## VKTH (20 Décembre 2004)

Je reagrde Samouraï... :bebe:


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Je reagrde Samouraï... :bebe:


 fais gaffe, il meurt à la fin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, il meurt à la fin


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

Je reviens d'une planète étrange sur laquelle j'ai été invitée par un inconnu


----------



## VKTH (20 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, il meurt à la fin



Qui ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens d'une planète étrange sur laquelle j'ai été invitée par un inconnu


 :mouais: 
Ça a l'air bien ce que tu sniffes


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

double post


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Ça a l'air bien ce que tu sniffes



Je ne sniffes pas, je voyage juste


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Décembre 2004)

Je joue au football sur ma console


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens d'une planète étrange sur laquelle j'ai été invitée par un inconnu


T'es sur que t'étais pas avec lui :


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

Je vais aller boire un coup


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

J'ai enfin réussi à trouver une photo de supermoquette au boulot dans son labo de recherche 

Ne vous gourez pas, il est à droite et c'est une expérimentation  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin réussi à trouver une photo de supermoquette au boulot dans son labo de recherche
> 
> Ne vous gourez pas, il est à droite et c'est une expérimentation  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> double post


Ah c'est dommage, j'aimais bien le premier message


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est dommage, j'aimais bien le premier message



Je le réécris juste pour toi alors : "De la part de d'un animal violet qui plane je prends ça pour un compliment"  





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que t'étais pas avec lui



Va savoir


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que t'étais pas avec lui :



SMG sort de cet avatar !!!!


----------



## Grug (21 Décembre 2004)

:love: cool, il neige :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'est comme ça, la golf, c'est une postomane. Elle accumule les gaz, et tout d'un coup, ça part !





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, il y a des traces de freinages.



  
Oui, mais quelle accélération ! Il faut prévoir un parachute pour l'arreter, car je ne suis pas certain qu'une inversion des pales suffise !



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> A la recherche d'une fleur* a qui offrir mon coeur



Tu es sûr que ce n'est pas : "_A la recherche d'un coeur* a qui offrir ma fleur_" ?


* Mackie a toujours de belles images pour décrire les bas morceaux. :affraid:


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de trouver un shop où acheter le dongle Bluetooth pour la synchro de mon nouveau téléphone à 29¤ soit 20¤ moins cher que sur le Store ou chez mon opérateur.Je vais aller faire un tour dans le 12e ce matin 

"ici" il ne neige pas encore. Dommage.

Hier soir, j'ai passé ma soirée à écouter des ragots sur le milieu de la mode internationale. Excellent. De la part d'un insider c'est top (oui moyen le jeu de mot). Mais je donnerai pas de noms, je me suis engagé par écrit devant 2 avocats  .

Je me refais un café


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: cool, il neige :love:



 :mouais: Tu es sûr ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

je confirme pour la neige. faut dire que je suis à moins d'un km de Grug...


----------



## KARL40 (21 Décembre 2004)

Là j'en ai marre, mais marre ....

Je voudrais renter me coucher !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, j'ai passé ma soirée à écouter des ragots sur le milieu de la mode internationale. Excellent. De la part d'un insider c'est top (oui moyen le jeu de mot)



Teo,     :rateau: 

Est-ce que l'animation d'événements t'intéresse ? Je dois organiser un goûter d'anniversaire pour mon neveu (il a 3 1/2 ans) et je pense que tu serais parfait dans un rôle de M. Blague


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que ce n'est pas : "_A la recherche d'un coeur* a qui offrir ma fleur_" ?
> 
> 
> * Mackie a toujours de belles images pour décrire les bas morceaux. :affraid:



tu sais que la chasse aux loups est ouverte dans le sud ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

Ils font pas des dongle infra-rouge ? Ça existe ?  :mouais: 
Moi il est infra-rouge mon téléphone... :hein: 
Bon, je peux échanger des vcf avec un palm, c'est déjà ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

là, j'envoie des coups de boule. Mais pas de neige, les boules...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là j'en ai marre, mais marre ....
> 
> Je voudrais renter me coucher !




déjà ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que la chasse aux loups est ouverte dans le sud ?



N'oublie pas d'y aller équipé


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas d'y aller équipé




je suis toujours équipé


----------



## Grug (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tu es sûr ?


 :hein: ben oui, il neige :love:
ou alors c'est une usine coton qui a explosé, mais bon, la neige ça me parait plus credible


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ben oui, il neige :love:
> ou alors c'est une usine coton qui a explosé, mais bon, la neige ça me parait plus credible




pas de neige  a paris


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de neige  a paris



Laisse tomber Mackie, c'est un truc de banlieusard la neige...


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

De retour d'un petit week-end prolongé dans 60 cm de poudreuse à Zinal (au fond à droite dans le Valais Suisse)    

Veuillez agréer, gober et avaler, mes couleuvres les plus distinguées. :love:


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Teo,     :rateau:
> Est-ce que l'animation d'événements t'intéresse ? Je dois organiser un goûter d'anniversaire pour mon neveu (il a 3 1/2 ans) et je pense que tu serais parfait dans un rôle de M. Blague



J'ai fait mes classes à l'Ecole du Rire avec Gérard Jugnot. Sim était mon maître. 
Je te ferai un prix 

Je garde mes potins, de tte façon, ça intéresse qui ? (my best price: a gossip, a cdb; PM only)  


Mon meilleur rôle, à la soirée de fin d'étude:


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2004)

Et là, Paris intra-muros... haut de Ménilmontant... il neige... 

yeeeeepeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que la chasse aux loups est ouverte dans le sud ?



Tu devrais savoir, chasseur bredouille de toute chose poilue, que l'on n'élimine jamais le chef de meute !

Et je te rappelle que l'on ne siffle pas en levant les yeux au ciel devant son père : nous ne sommes pas dans des écuries !


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais savoir, chasseur bredouille de toute chose poilue, que l'on n'élimine jamais le chef de meute !



au contraire, il faut toujours avoir le chef de la meute, comme ça on peu avoir les jeunes filles  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

maintenant je devrai me decider a me mettre 2 paires de chaussettes
graisser mes bottes , chercher la doudune taille xxl pour pouvoir mettre 3 pull et
sortir pour essayer de trouver quelques chose qui plaise a mamancherie


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au contraire, il faut toujours avoir le chef de la meute, comme ça on peu avoir les jeunes filles  :love:



Mais c'est limite un compliment ca !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Mackie, c'est un truc de banlieusard la neige...


 Y a pas de neige non plus à la plage (en bretagne), y a même un grand soleil avec un ciel bleu et quelques nuages blancs...


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

Bon courage !!!


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je devrai me decider a me mettre 2 paires de chaussettes
> graisser mes bottes , chercher la doudune taille xxl pour pouvoir mettre 3 pull et
> sortir pour essayer de trouver quelques chose qui plaise a mamancherie


 Bon courage !!!


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je devrai me decider a me mettre 2 paires de chaussettes
> graisser mes bottes , chercher la doudune taille xxl pour pouvoir mettre 3 pull et
> sortir pour essayer de trouver quelques chose qui plaise a mamancherie




il fait si froid que ça ? :affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Mackie, c'est un truc de banlieusard la neige...



Ça, c'est vu d'ailleurs  

Côté rue, certes, l'immonde gadoue noirâtre et bien mazoutée l'emporte nettement sur le tapis blanc, mais il suffit de passer la porte cochère pour découvrir les cours et les jardins parisiens secrets, encore tout blancs, eux.
Mon balcon côté jardin est encore ourlé de neige et les merles gratouillent la neige en bas


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

C'est dommage, ca commencait plutôt bien :



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je devrai me decider a graisser mes bottes



mais ca termine mal :




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je devrai me decider a me mettre 2 paires de chaussettes, chercher la doudune taille xxl pour pouvoir mettre 3 pull et sortir pour essayer de trouver quelques chose qui plaise a mamancherie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de neige non plus à la plage (en bretagne), y a même un grand soleil avec un ciel bleu et quelques nuages blancs...




ici non plus il y a plus la neige
juste une gadau (on dit comme cela ?   ) qui
a dignement gelée et nous fait glissser sans payer le tiket de la patinoire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage, ca commencait plutôt bien :
> 
> mais ca termine mal :



ben voyons...  

si tu te decide a m'ammener en shopping
et m'eviter de tomber tous les 10 metres
je m'habillera  de mes bottes  , des sous vetement rouge
et de ma fourrure........


pour le reste (pulls , pantalon ect ect ) je te laissera le loisir de m'en offrir
pendant le shopping !!!!         :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est limite un compliment ca !  :love:



Tout Mackie vit aux dépens de l'Amok qui l'écoute


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je devrai me decider a me mettre 2 paires de chaussettes


dans le soutien-gorge ? doit faire diablement froid


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'habillera  de mes bottes  , des sous vetement rouge
> et de ma fourrure........



C'est parfait, mais si je puis me permettre, je préfère le noir au rouge....



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le reste (pulls , pantalon ect ect ) je te laissera le loisir de m'en offrir
> pendant le shopping !!!!



A quoi bon le superflu quand on a l'essentiel ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait, mais si je puis me permettre, je préfère le noir au rouge....



desolé mais meme pour tes beaux jeux  
je ne changera pas mes tradition:

pendant toute la periode de noel , je ne porte que du rouge !!!


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans le soutien-gorge ? doit faire diablement froid



il est quand même toujours plus agréable de trouver dans un soutien-gorge une paire de chaussettes que des gants de toilette !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé mais meme pour tes beaux jeux
> je ne changera pas mes tradition:
> 
> pendant toute la periode de noel , je ne porte que du rouge !!!



Tu peux essayer le simple appareil aussi pour aller à l'essentiel mais n'oublie pas les quality street pour offrir


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne changera pas mes tradition:
> 
> pendant toute la periode de noel , je ne porte que du rouge !!!



Si le delta a la couleur des flocons, alors c'est OK : j'aurais l'impression de me frotter la truffe sur le menton du père Noël !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si le delta a la couleur des flocons, alors c'est OK : j'aurais l'impression de me frotter la truffe sur le menton du père Noël !




qui te dis que il y a quelques chose a teindre ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux essayer le simple appareil aussi pour aller à l'essentiel mais n'oublie pas les quality street pour offrir



avec le ruban ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec le ruban ?



Indispensable le ruban noir 70 %  bien sûr


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout Mackie vit aux dépens de l'Amok qui l'écoute



ça marche aussi avec les pantheres :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche aussi avec les pantheres :love:




Pas vraiment non


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il est quand même toujours plus agréable de trouver dans un soutien-gorge une paire de chaussettes que des gants de toilette !




mais une vrai poitrine reste toujours plus agréable  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui te dis que il y a quelques chose a teindre ?



Chuuuuut : Mackie est dans le coin et ca va le mettre dans tous ses états ! Depuis qu'il a chopé le coup de foudre il s'est rendu compte que la nature l'avait doté d'un paratonerre qui, quoique fort modeste, est capable d'assurer son rôle. C'est le début de la f(a)i(m)n et nous savons tous comment cela se termine : soit en mariage, soit seul, ce qui est assez similaire.

Le seul problème est que depuis il n'est plus relié à la terre et que tout cela est fort dangereux : on en a vu ne jamais se remettre d'avoir mis le doigt n'importe où. Il faut donc y aller doucement... Je souhaite profiter encore quelques temps de son insouciance et de sa naiveté avant qu'il ne devienne aussi con que nous tous !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

maintenant que j'ai reussi a reveiller tous les hommes present

je vais vous laisser a vos fantasmes !!!    

bon apremm mes chers et......a ce soir !!!!       :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais une vrai poitrine reste toujours plus agréable  :rose:  :love:




Si la réciproque est vraie tu dois donc être sur la voix de la sagesse


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que j'ai reussi a reveiller tous les hommes present
> 
> je vais vous laisser a vos fantasmes !!!
> 
> bon apremm mes chers et......a ce soir !!!!       :love:  :love:




J'attends le jour où il faudra filer son numéro de carte bancaire pour pouvoir lire les posts de roberta !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'attends le jour où il faudra filer son numéro de carte bancaire pour pouvoir lire les posts de roberta !



bah.......pour le moment
c'est moi qui sort la cb pour payer mon droit de poster sur macg      



ps : a cause de vous je suis en retard


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah.......pour le moment
> c'est moi qui sort la cb pour payer mon droit de poster sur macg



C'est pas gentil, tu devrais lui rendre au plus vite


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

Et avec tout ça... on a oublié le café!   

Un petit café Sa Majesté l'Amok?   

Je sais que tu adore que l'on te demande ça sur ce fil... non?!?  :rose:


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour l'instant il fait des sujets pour le pensionnat de MacG les macgéens d'un côté, les macgéennes de l'autre  :rateau:


Hé hé, c'est que je connais les zoizeaux 

Et ce sont des fils pour les cadeaux, il faut bien personnaliser  

Tu me vois envoyer un sous-tif à la rezba  :mouais: 

Et une scie sauteuse à robertav  :rateau: 
Quoi que là, c'est un mauvais exemple  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, c'est que je connais les zoizeaux



Le soucis, c'est de trouver dans le lot les brésiliens et les brésiliennes  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que j'ai reussi a reveiller tous les hommes present
> 
> je vais vous laisser a vos fantasmes !!!




je n'ai pas encore parler de mes fantasmes  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (21 Décembre 2004)

je suis entrain de faire une giga bagard avec le chien sur le lit ....  ce con il avait les pattes dégueulasse 
il m'a arraché une chaussette dans la bataille , elle est toute moche maintenant


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore parler de mes fantasmes  :love:



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de faire court


:affraid: Mon dieu :affraid:
Et on me reproche de séparer les dortoires  :mouais: 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le soucis, c'est de trouver dans le lot les brésiliens et les brésiliennes  :mouais:


Heuuuu  :rateau: Tu veux bien, de temps en temps te balader sur la même planète que nous  :mouais: 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore parler de mes fantasmes  :love:


Oui, on sait, l'horticulture


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




il n'y a que des choses techniquement réalisable  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que des choses techniquement réalisable  :love:


Faut sortir des sentiers battus!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faut sortir des sentiers battus!



AUTO
CENSURé


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Faut sortir des sentiers battus!




justement, si tu savais  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, si tu savais  :love:



Comme il y a des âmes sensibles ici, je ne te raconte pas les miens...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Comme il y a des âmes sensibles ici, je ne te raconte pas les miens...




ça risque même de faire peur a Amok


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

là maintenant, j'ai envie d'aller me faire un gateau au chocolat alors c'est parti !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'ai envie d'aller me faire un gateau au chocolat alors c'est parti !!!!!



Rhoooo ça me donne envie :love: :love: Je crois que je vais aller m'en faire un aussi du coup


----------



## Le_iPodeur (21 Décembre 2004)

là je viens de faire le plus long post de ma vie
[post]1007785[/post]


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo ça me donne envie :love: :love: Je crois que je vais aller m'en faire un aussi du coup


 En tout cas, maintenant, ça sent bon le chocolat ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, maintenant, ça sent bon le chocolat ici


...comme disait la jeune mariée...


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Vous parliez de fantasmes tabouts tout à l'heure, bah ça le chocolat, c'est un des miens :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2004)

J'vais me louer un film, ça fait des mois que je n'y suis pas allé. Un conseil? dans les nouveautés des cinébank?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2004)

Ah oui, j'ai pas envie d'un truc intello... alors si quelqu"un peut me proposer une belle connerie hollywoodienne, je suis preneur!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de faire le plus long post de ma vie
> [post]1007785[/post]


 Il n'y a pas de quoi en être fier!


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo ça me donne envie :love: :love: Je crois que je vais aller m'en faire un aussi du coup




la je viens de me faire un chocola chaud  :love:  idéal pour finir la journée  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous parliez de fantasmes tabouts tout à l'heure, bah ça le chocolat, c'est un des miens :love: :love:



Ah, je veux bien t'aider pour celui-là :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, j'ai pas envie d'un truc intello... alors si quelqu"un peut me proposer une belle connerie hollywoodienne, je suis preneur!



euh, Scary Movie ?


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous parliez de fantasmes tabouts tout à l'heure, bah ça le chocolat, c'est un des miens :love: :love:




avec au moins 75 % de cacao ?  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, j'ai pas envie d'un truc intello... alors si quelqu"un peut me proposer une belle connerie hollywoodienne, je suis preneur!


 mon voisin le tueur 2


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2004)

Bah non, faut pas exagerer! 

Et pis un truc nouveau...


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec au moins 75 % de cacao ?  :love:


 ma tablette de chocolat préféré c'est le cote d'or noisette raisin sec


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2004)

Ils ont osé faire une suite? 

Bon, je vais aller choisir et je vous dirai ce que j'ai pris.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mon voisin le tueur 2


 Ils ont osé faire une suite? 

Bon, je vais aller choisir et je vous dirai ce que j'ai pris.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'vais me louer un film, ça fait des mois que je n'y suis pas allé. Un conseil? dans les nouveautés des cinébank?



Un homme d'exception


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont osé faire une suite?
> 
> Bon, je vais aller choisir et je vous dirai ce que j'ai pris.


 et oui j'ai vu le 2 mais pas le 1... 
Il était comment le 1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, c'est que je connais les zoizeaux
> 
> Et ce sont des fils pour les cadeaux, il faut bien personnaliser
> 
> ...




bah !!!     

robertav n'as rien qui pendoueille entre les cuisses mais
si tu a envie de te faire trançonner......      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore parler de mes fantasmes  :love:





pas besoin, on immagine      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'ai envie d'aller me faire un gateau au chocolat alors c'est parti !!!!!



on commence par quoi? 
vrai de vrai mais j'ai jamais meme pas essayé de faire un gateau  :rose:  :


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin, on immagine      :love:




non, tu peu pas imagnié :love: mais une jeune fille elle peu l'imaginer :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pris Agents Secrets, j'vous dirai quoi... 
@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de me faire un chocola chaud  :love:  idéal pour finir la journée  :rose:



   ça je sais le faire, le français, pas l'italien,
faut trop pas domander non plus !!!      :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on commence par quoi?
> vrai de vrai mais j'ai jamais meme pas essayé de faire un gateau  :rose:  :


 T'inquiète pas ,maintenant, il vende des sachets avec la patte toute faite, ta plus qu'à beurrer le moule et à verser la patte et mettre dans le four...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, tu peu pas imagnié :love: mais une jeune fille elle peu l'imaginer :love:




je suis etonné moi meme de fifille mais pas pour la meme chose    

elle surement imagine mais c'est la mere qui passe a l'acte    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas ,maintenant, il vende des sachets avec la patte toute faite, ta plus qu'à beurrer le moule et à verser la patte et mettre dans le four...




oki, le jour que tu passe pas loin vien faire un tour chez moi
tu m'expliquera lequel des tas des bouton faut appuyer
et comment programmer la chose    :rose:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas compliquer un four  Il suffit de choisir le mode de cuisson chaleur tournante ou non... Si tu mets chaleur tournante la cuisson est plus rapide


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle surement imagine mais c'est la mere qui passe a l'acte    :rose:



Elle aussi, t'inquiète pas...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis etonné moi meme de fifille mais pas pour la meme chose
> 
> elle surement imagine mais c'est la mere qui passe a l'acte    :rose:




voyons robertav, parter comme ça de fille en public


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons robertav, parter comme ça de fille en public





moi j'ai rien dit, c'est toi qui fantasme !!!!     

dis, ta maman a dit quoi a la  vue de sous vetement que tu as trouvé hier ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons robertav, parter comme ça de fille en public



Ah moi, je ne dis plus rien sur Fifille, c'est fini :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai rien dit, c'est toi qui fantasme !!!!



moi ? pas du tout ? 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis, ta maman a dit quoi a la  vue de sous vetement que tu as trouvé hier ?




aucune idée, elle risque pas de trouver :rateau:


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2004)

Les otages français en Irak ont été libérés à Bagdad, annonce l'AFP.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi ? pas du tout ?



Et pourtant, tu pourrais :love: 
Ah mince, j'avais dit que je dirais plus rien sur Fifille. Bon promis, j'arrête


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi, je ne dis plus rien sur Fifille, c'est fini :love:  :love:  :love:




je le savais que sa terminera comme cela        :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les otages français en Irak ont été libérés à Bagdad, annonce l'AFP.


 Je viens de voir le flash info sur la 2


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le savais que sa terminera comme cela        :love:



Et pourtant, si j'étais plus jeune ou elle un peu plus vieille, je ne résisterais pas à l'envie de t'appeller Belle-Maman... :love:

A zut, décidément, je n'arrive pas à ne plus rien dire sur Fifille. Promis, j'essaye d'arrêter :hosto:


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

ben rien, juste finir de travailler sans stress (pour une fois...) et retour dans son terrier... 
Une bonne nouvelles pour les épouses et les enfants et les familles des otages Français...  et pensées pour tous ceux qui restent emprisonnés encore de par le Monde...  *127* à ce Jour... re


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant j'ai vu le nouvel avatar de poildep    :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le savais que sa terminera comme cela        :love:



mais ça a commencer par quoi ?


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas compliquer un four  Il suffit de choisir le mode de cuisson chaleur tournante ou non... Si tu mets chaleur tournante la cuisson est plus rapide



ça marche aussi si je met un chat dans le four ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche aussi si je met un chat dans le four ?



Rhooo povre chat!!!    :hein: 

Non mais ya vraiment des timbrés sur ce forum!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les otages français en Irak ont été libérés à Bagdad, annonce l'AFP.



Monde pas si pourri que ça, la balance penche aujourd'hui un peu plus du bon côté


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'étudie un des aspects néfaste de la loi Evin  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je me dis que 56 kb/s c'est pas beaucoup quand même, vivement l'activation  
Je ferais mieux d'aller me faire à bouffer moi.
Allez hop pommes noisettes pour ce soir.
J'addooOOOOOoooore ça.  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'étudie un des aspects néfaste de la loi Evin  :mouais:



Qu'est-ce que je disais,   même Golf est sur la courbe descendante


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche aussi si je met un chat dans le four ?


 T'inquiète pas !!! Je te les rendrais  et sinon, on peut mettre plein de choses dans un four


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ya vraiment des timbrés sur ce forum!!!




je suis dans la norme


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis dans la norme



j'croyais qu'on était plutôt dans l'énorme...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'croyais qu'on était plutôt dans l'énorme...



cette partie de moi même ne concerne pas les hommes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'croyais qu'on était plutôt dans l'énorme...



en fait nous sommes dans les normes


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Décembre 2004)

Je passe en coup de vent vous dire bonjour. Je vais me doucher et regarder les bronzés.

Pfff c'que c'est stress ces fins d'années...

Bisous à tous et à +! :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

J'aime pas vraiment noël...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je passe en coup de vent vous dire bonjour. Je vais me doucher et regarder les bronzés.



il ya du soleil et des nanas, ladilalalalal


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

Je repense au courage dont a fait preuve la personne qui a ouvert le sujet qui a été fermé pour d'excellentes raisons tout-à-l'heure parce qu'il est hors charte   Et je pense aussi à l'aide et au soutien moral dont elle a besoin.


----------



## squarepusher (21 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment je suis entrain de m'amuser avec un clavier logiel open-source que je viens de trouver ...
c'est fun


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je suis entrain de m'amuser avec un clavier logiel open-source que je viens de trouver ...
> c'est fun


 C'est quoi ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Alors Franswa??? Il était comment ton gateau au choc???      

Chez moi ils ont tout manger le mien    :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors Franswa??? Il était comment ton gateau au choc???
> 
> Chez moi ils ont tout manger le mien    :love:  :love:


 moi aussi y en a plus  
J'ai rajouté des ananas en rondelle avec de la chantilly


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais,   même Golf est sur la courbe descendante


Heuu...
C'est mathématique, nous ne travaillons pas sur les mêmes courbes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Je regarde " C'est le bouquet"


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2004)

Je finis de préparer mes affaires avant le grand départ demain matin avant 6h... Vous excuserez l'interruption momentanée de flood irrépressible.
bonne nuit et bonnes fêtes les loulous si je vous cause pas avant


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je finis de préparer mes affaires avant le grand départ demain matin avant 6h...


J'ai pas encore commencé à préparer les miennes. :rose: Mais bon, je ne pars qu'à 11 h. 

Bonne fêtes et bonnes vacances.


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuu...
> C'est mathématique, nous ne travaillons pas sur les mêmes courbes



Bon golf... Tu respire un grand coup... et tu remets tes mains sur ton clavier...


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

allons bosser :love:


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!  :love: 

aujourd'hui: Y fait froid & Y fait pas bo!

Une belle journée s'annonce pour les accro du mac!!!!     

Aucun remord à ne pas aller au soleil... y en a pas!  :rateau: 

Café?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

Couché 3 heures du mat, debout 8h :sleep: 
La journée va être dûre.
Ce soir restau, petit verre et après, on verra...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2004)

Peut être une petite pipe ??


A moins que tu ne preferres un RASS !!


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je me dis qu'il était encore trop tôt pour me lever...  :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

alors bonne nuit mon Spyro...  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me dis qu'il était encore trop tôt pour me lever...  :sleep:


 Pareil... :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

Je voulais juste dire que les Suisses ils sont complètement jetés


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que les Suisses ils sont complètement jetés



MP: LOL    :rose:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

lesqual m'attaque sur aim, je vais dévoir m'équiper


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lesqual m'attaque sur aim, je vais dévoir m'équiper



Chui pas méchant!


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Décembre 2004)

Là, maintenant, c'est un double café sans glaçon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peut être une petite pipe ??
> 
> 
> A moins que tu ne preferres un RASS !!



euh, non. ce soir c'est avec ma soeur que je passe la soirée. Alors à moins que je ne ressorte après l'avoir raccompagnée, ce qui au final est probable... Bon finalement, l'idée n'est pas mauvaise. Faut que je sorte après!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

AH ben moi je viens de faire mon petit papier vert !

[traduction] petit papier vert = congés [/traduction]

Donc ce soir c'est youpi lélélé VACANCES ! ! !


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Chui pas méchant!




je te pairait a boire


----------



## squarepusher (22 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je suis entrain de m'amuser avec un clavier logiel open-source que je viens de trouver ...
> c'est fun


 @Fraswa
 j'aurai plutôt du  dire un synthétiseur logiciel : un synthétiseur sur ton ordi qui te permet 
 de te prendre pour Charly Oleg quand t'as rien à faire tard le soir 
 pas besoin d'un vrai clavier ; tu peux déjà t'amuser avec ton clavier azerty  bien que le programme soit compatible avec les claviers midi .


----------



## Dedalus (22 Décembre 2004)

je fais (je faisais jusqu'ici) des truffes au chocolat 

(parfumées au Laphroaig)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous !!! :love: 

comment se preparent les fetes??
pret pour les vacances ?  :love:  :love:  :love: 


moi je n'ai pas encore le cadeau pour mamancherie
l'homme veut lui offrir un lecteur dvix
moi je sais que elle en fera rien 
donc de mon coté c'est decidé : draps , nappe et seviette de bain


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2004)

Perso m'en fout.:sleep:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

je viens de finir mes 2 hotdog, la serveuse avait mis une de ces dosses de moutarde  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de finir mes 2 hotdog, la serveuse avait mis une de ces dosses de moutarde  :rateau:




combien des kilos tu veux t'engraisser ?  

fais gaffe, ça vient d'un coup et puis pour les perdre...hai hai !!!      :love:


----------



## duracel (22 Décembre 2004)

Je vais faire une sieste.   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire une sieste.   :sleep:




pffffff.....manifestement la pub nous dis que des mensonges !!!  

pourant moi j'y croyais que duracel etait le meilleur
pour sa force et sa resistence !!!      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff.....manifestement la pub nous dis que des mensonges !!!
> 
> pourant moi j'y croyais que duracel etait le meilleur
> pour sa force et sa resistence !!!      :love:



Robertav, m'enfin ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, m'enfin ! :mouais:



quoi enfin ?   

pourquoi payer 4 fois plus cher pour le meme service ?   

a partir de aujourd"hui je ne acheterais plus qu de sous marque carrefour !!!    




ps : a rappeler d'urgence : acheter les piles pour les jouets de noel de fiston, sinon...


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je n'ai pas encore le cadeau pour mamancherie
> l'homme veut lui offrir un lecteur dvix
> moi je sais que elle en fera rien
> donc de mon coté c'est decidé : draps , nappe et seviette de bain




tu devrais lui dire de donner a fifille un bon d'achat dans un magasin de vétement  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais lui dire de donner a fifille un bon d'achat dans un magasin de vétement  :love:




me parle pas de fifille prce que là je suis en colere contre elle !!! :mouais:  :mouais: 

j'ai preque envie de ne plus lui donner quoi que ce soit pour noel !!!  


elle avait d'abord demandé de l'argent , oki cela arrangeait tout le monde  

puis quand elle a su que j'allais recevoir un apn elle voulait le meme     ....puis elle est revenue sur l'argent pour demander enfin le dernier nokia photo/video et tout le binz.....hier soir (bien evidemment , ce nokia il a eté acheté) elle recommence et dit vouloir l'argent ....BREFFF MARREEEEEEE !!!


parfois je me demande si les gosses d'aujourd'hui se rendent compte que
l'argent ne pousse pas sur les arbres !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : a rappeler d'urgence : acheter les piles pour les jouets de noel de fiston, sinon...



Oui, parce que sans piles il devrait fonctionner beaucoup moins bien le super héros, ce serait dommage.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfois je me demande si les gosses d'aujourd'hui se rendent compte que
> l'argent ne pousse pas sur les arbres !!


évidement non ! c'est trop haut !


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me parle pas de fifille prce que là je suis en colere contre elle !!! elle avait d'abord demandé de l'argent , oki cela arrangeait tout le monde  puis quand elle a su que j'allais recevoir un apn elle voulait le meme     ....puis elle est revenue sur l'argent pour demander enfin le dernier nokia photo/video et tout le binz.....hier soir (bien evidemment , ce nokia il a eté acheté) elle recommence et dit vouloir l'argent ....BREFFF MARREEEEEEE !!!



Et si tu lui collais une bonne avoine ?!


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> puis quand elle a su que j'allais recevoir un apn elle voulait le meme     ....puis elle est revenue sur l'argent pour demander enfin le dernier nokia photo/video et tout le binz.....hier soir (bien evidemment , ce nokia il a eté acheté) elle recommence et dit vouloir l'argent ....BREFFF MARREEEEEEE !!!




les enfants sont trop matérialiste aujourd'hui  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me parle pas de fifille prce que là je suis en colere contre elle !!! :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> j'ai preque envie de ne plus lui donner quoi que ce soit pour noel !!!
> 
> ...



Mais enfin, elle a l'air tellement gentille fifille, je ne peux pas croire qu'elle soit comme ça! :love:  

Ah zut, j'ai encore parlé d'elle


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu lui collais une bonne avoine ?!


J'y avais pensé tiens...

Déjà un mioche qui veut un portable, c'est une branlée.

Enfin, bon si besoin de conseil en éducation, demande moi (blankass au bistrot, tout le monde connait...)


----------



## Franswa (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me parle pas de fifille prce que là je suis en colere contre elle !!! :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> j'ai preque envie de ne plus lui donner quoi que ce soit pour noel !!!
> 
> ...


 Moi je crois qu'elle sera plus contente avec un nokia BinZ qu'avec de l'argent


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin, elle a l'air tellement gentille fifille, je ne peux pas croire qu'elle soit comme ça! :love:



tu viens de le dire: elle a seulement l'air !!!  

son "gentil" caractere nous fait ramper aux murs


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> son "gentil" caractere nous fait ramper aux murs


Si j'avais son age j'irais bien ramper aux murs avec elle :love:   

Décidément je n'arrive pas à ne pas parler d'elle... Faut que je me conditionne. :rose: 



Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille...


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais son age j'irais bien ramper aux murs avec elle :love:




laisse ça a des gens de ma génération :love:




			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille... Arrêter de fantasmer sur Fifille...



tu est trop vieux pour ces conneries   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'y avais pensé tiens...
> 
> Déjà un mioche qui veut un portable, c'est une branlée.




sur quelle planete tu habites?   

tous les ados ont un portable , meme ma niece de 8 ans en a 1 et cela n'as rien d'exceptionnel ...

pour le conseil d'education , je sais, j'ai trop gaté fifille
mais quels enfants ne le sont pas quand il y a divorce entre le parents?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> laisse ça a des gens de ma génération :love:



du caviar pour les cochons


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> du caviar pour les cochons




oki , j'aime pas le caviar , je prends l'etagere d'en bas : saumon  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens de le dire: elle a seulement l'air !!!
> 
> son "gentil" caractere nous fait ramper aux murs


 
 Deux claaaaaques et un coup de pied au c... lui feraient-ils du bien ?


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki , j'aime pas le caviar , je prends l'etagere d'en bas : saumon  :love:  :love:  :love:


du saumons pour la dame SVp :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le conseil d'education , je sais, j'ai trop gaté fifille




attend qu'elle ce trouve un homme :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur quelle planete tu habites?


La même planète de merde que nous  


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tous les ados ont un portable , meme ma niece de 8 ans en a 1 et cela n'a rien d'exceptionnel ...


   Quelle horreur !!!
Où va le monde ma bonne dame, où va le monde...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La même planète de merde que nous
> Quelle horreur !!!
> Où va le monde ma bonne dame, où va le monde...



Dans le mur, pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

moi je viens de ramarquer la signature du squale ....

trop top !!!     :love:


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de ramarquer la signature du squale ....
> 
> trop top !!!     :love:



Merci merci!!!   

Mais je la dois à un très bon pote qui fais "lettres" à l'uni... et n'arrête pas de sortir des conneries du genre!    

Et je trouve que celle là... melle mérite d'être partagée!     

Pas trop deçue que ce ne soit de mon crû?!?  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur quelle planete tu habites?
> 
> tous les ados ont un portable , meme ma niece de 8 ans en a 1 et cela n'as rien d'exceptionnel ...


 ça n'a rien d'exceptionnel ??????!!!!!!!

Hébé...

ça a tout de navrant en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci!!!
> 
> 
> Pas trop deçue que ce ne soit de mon crû?!?  :rose:




main nOOOOnnnn !!!!  

on ne peux pas etre parfait en tout !!!     :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> main nOOOOnnnn !!!!
> 
> on ne peux pas etre parfait en tout !!!     :love:



ah?


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a rien d'exceptionnel ??????!!!!!!!
> 
> Hébé...
> 
> ça a tout de navrant en tout cas.




On voit le résultat :



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle avait d'abord demandé de l'argent , oki cela arrangeait tout le monde
> puis quand elle a su que j'allais recevoir un apn elle voulait le meme ....puis elle est revenue sur l'argent pour demander enfin le dernier nokia photo/video et tout le binz.....hier soir (bien evidemment , ce nokia il a eté acheté) elle recommence et dit vouloir l'argent ....BREFFF MARREEEEEEE !!!
> parfois je me demande si les gosses d'aujourd'hui se rendent compte que
> l'argent ne pousse pas sur les arbres !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

moi je me demande si le apn que je vais recevoir
sera compatible avec mon imac......je l'espere


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

depuis hier je rame enormement , pour envoyer un post il me faut 2-3 minutes

ça n'arrive que a moi ?


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande si le apn que je vais recevoir
> sera compatible avec mon imac......je l'espere



J'en connais un qui, entre la mère et la fille, va attaquer 2005 sur les jantes !


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande si le apn que je vais recevoir
> sera compatible avec mon imac......je l'espere




tu a un forum photo en bas


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui, entre la mère et la fille, va attaquer 2005 sur les jantes !




pas de risque ; la voiture est neuve !!    

quoi que tu as raison, je vais demander au garagiste de verifier l'etat de pneus
entre fifille et l'homme .....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a un forum photo en bas





je sais , j'ai fait une recherche mais rien d'interessant
 (ni de comprehensible parfois pour ma petite tete) sur mon futur apn


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi que tu as raison, je vais demander au garagiste de verifier l'etat de pneus
> entre fifille et l'homme .....


 
c'est normal, c'est l'age bête


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais , j'ai fait une recherche mais rien d'interessant
> (ni de comprehensible parfois pour ma petite tete) sur mon futur apn




pose la question ils sont très gentil les photographe


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pose la question ils sont très gentil les photographe



c'est ça !!!     

je verrai bien quand j'aura la chose en main
j'espere pas trop des boutons ni trop de truc compliqué  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça !!!
> 
> je verrai bien quand j'aura la chose en main
> j'espere pas trop des boutons :rose:


Si la chose que tu tiens en main a des boutons, faut tout de suite consulter un médecin :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si la chose que tu tiens en main a des boutons, faut tout de suite consulter un médecin :affraid:



obsedé !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je me demande ce que je vais faire ce soir...


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2004)

salut les poulettes


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> obsedé !!!


 :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Décembre 2004)

ce soir c'est soirée dvd raclette


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'est soirée dvd raclette


 Et c'est quoi ton film?


----------



## Franswa (22 Décembre 2004)

ça je sais pas encore... comme c'est pas chez moi... Mais ça risque bien d'être un dvd de surf


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

ce soir poulet frite a la creme
et puis surement un dvd.....je ne sais pas encore lequel  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça !!!
> 
> je verrai bien quand j'aura la chose en main
> j'espere pas trop des boutons ni trop de truc compliqué  :rose:



tu n'est pas blonde, tu a donc toutes les chances que ça marche  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

Mhhh, j'y suis presque...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

Allez hop, autocongratulations : 1000!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, autocongratulations : 1000!!!!



BRAVO     et santé!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

Là, je discute avec Mackie sur le Toubar


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je discute avec Mackie sur le Toubar



chut :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: et c'est bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est pas blonde, tu a donc toutes les chances que ça marche  :love:




voilà encore une grosse gaffe!!!!         

je suis blonde !!!mais je me teigne les cheveux en roux    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: et c'est bon ?




  trEEEEEsss !!!!    :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut les poulettes




à la crème....





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: et c'est bon ?




sublime... 


bon app'


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà encore une grosse gaffe!!!!
> 
> je suis blonde !!!mais je me teigne les cheveux en roux    :love:  :love:  :love:



tu est moins blonde donc  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

la je vais m'affaler sur le divan
dvd en route "l'apprenti fermier"

bonne soiréée a tulmonde       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vais m'affaler sur le divan
> dvd en route "l'apprenti fermier"



j'ai comme un doute sur le contenu du dvd    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon moi je regarde *mahnamahna !*  pour la 577889990988789 fois.

 Je crois que  j'en ai trop abusé ce qui fait que je chante ça à longueur de journée depuis 10 jours et qu'aujourd'hui je me suis prise un élastique ne pleine face par ce qu'ils ne supportaient plus au boulot !
Enfin cela dit j'en ai contaminé 5 au boulot qui ne peuvent plus s'en passé !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2004)

Je cherche une maison à louer :/


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je regarde *mahnamahna !*  pour la 577889990988789 fois.
> 
> Je crois que  j'en ai trop abusé ce qui fait que je chante ça à longueur de journée depuis 10 jours et qu'aujourd'hui je me suis prise un élastique ne pleine face par ce qu'ils ne supportaient plus au boulot !
> Enfin cela dit j'en ai contaminé 5 au boulot qui ne peuvent plus s'en passé !


  Ca faisait longtemps :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je regarde *mahnamahna !*  pour la 577889990988789 fois.
> 
> Je crois que  j'en ai trop abusé ce qui fait que je chante ça à longueur de journée depuis 10 jours et qu'aujourd'hui je me suis prise un élastique ne pleine face par ce qu'ils ne supportaient plus au boulot !
> Enfin cela dit j'en ai contaminé 5 au boulot qui ne peuvent plus s'en passé !


AH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!!  
NON !!!

Ça me reprend...
TROP TARD !!!   

Et voila, maintenant il va falloir que je refasse une cure de desintox  :rateau: 

Bon alors, un coup de hampster en boucle, un coup de générique de Happy Tree Friends en boucle, si après ça j'ai pas le cerveau définitivement grillé, c'est à n'y rien comprendre !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je regarde *mahnamahna !*  pour la 577889990988789 fois.
> 
> Je crois que  j'en ai trop abusé ce qui fait que je chante ça à longueur de journée depuis 10 jours et qu'aujourd'hui je me suis prise un élastique ne pleine face par ce qu'ils ne supportaient plus au boulot !
> Enfin cela dit j'en ai contaminé 5 au boulot qui ne peuvent plus s'en passé !


 Absolument fantastique. 
Je viens d'envoyer un fax au père Noël, c'est l'intégrale du muppet show en DVD sur ma liste maintenant!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

Et voilà. Une semaine pour se défaire de cette chanson stupide maintenant!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà. Une semaine pour se défaire de cette chanson stupide maintenant!!!


  Je viens d'envoyé une floppée de mail!


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant j'ai abandonné tout espoir    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voilà encore une grosse gaffe!!!!
> 
> je suis blonde !!!mais je me teigne les cheveux en roux  :love: :love: :love:


Le fond et la forme...


----------



## LeSqual (23 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai abandonné tout espoir    :rateau:



Les Royaumes des Dragons ont vraiment la poisse. Régulièrement, il faut qu'un sombre et sinistre personnage vienne perturber la sérénité qui règne dans ces douces contrées. Heureusement, Spyro est toujours prêt à sauver ses pairs ! Allez hop, c'est reparti pour une virée bucolique au pays des  gros lézards ailés.​:love:     :love:​


----------



## LeSqual (23 Décembre 2004)

non... rien... :rose:


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le fond et la forme...



mais elle, elle a des cheveux


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2004)

Là maintenant, je me prépare mentalement à ma dernière journée de boulot avant qq jours de oucances bien mérrités


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

bonjoUUUUUr !!!!

en fin de compte hier soir j'ai regardé "la ligne verte"

superbe film


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2004)

Et mii hier soir, j'ai fait un back up du G5


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

Là je me prends la tête avec un serveur sous Suse Linux. Quelle merde ce truc


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2004)

pourtant c'est bien suse...

la suze aussi, mais c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

là je vais  plonger dans un bain bien chaud
avec plein de  mousse parfumé      

pas la peine de demander , je n'accepte personne dans mon bain  


a plus tard     :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2004)

Qui pourrait vouloir prendre un bain avec toi ???

Quelle est la démarche intellectuelle qui peut amener à ce genre de post ???


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je vais  plonger dans un bain bien chaud
> avec plein de  mousse parfumé



ne donne surtout pas ton adresse a Amok 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de demander , je n'accepte personne dans mon bain
> 
> 
> a plus tard     :love:  :love:



prévoir un piege a loup


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

le jour que j'aura envie de me faire accoster par
un mal "........"   je te fera signe.....


en attendant  lache ton hargne 
c'est noel 
c'est la fete
c'est la joie

a toi de voir d'en profiter un  maximun ou pas
mais ne gache pas celui des autrres


je te souhaite joyeux noel et un excelent 2005


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne donne surtout pas ton adresse a Amok
> prévoir un piege a loup



Sa Majesté a une reine bien plus interessante que ma personne 
mais merci quand meme de ton precieux conseil      :love: 


maintenant je file avant qu'il y ait debordement     :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je regarde *mahnamahna !*  pour la 577889990988789 fois.



C'est marrant j'étais retombé dessus y'a pas très longtemps en rangeant mon bordel. Toujours un grand moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pourtant c'est bien suse...
> 
> la suze aussi, mais c'est une autre histoire...



Ah c'est bon une suze


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2004)

au delà du réel...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je vais  plonger dans un bain bien chaud
> avec plein de  mousse parfumé
> 
> pas la peine de demander , je n'accepte personne dans mon bain
> ...



Moi j'aimerais bien prendre le bain avec Fifil.... Ah merde, j'ai encore craqué...


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sinon après je vais boire un café avec les relieuses-plieuses-agrafeuses-emballeuses de l'imprimerie._
> :rose:




 tu vas en avoir du boulot


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2004)

là je brule un cierge devant ma boite d'aspirine en espérant qu'elle efface 5 litres de bières et 3 paquets de clopes  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Je me réveille


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> au delà du réel...



Là maintenant au delà du réel !!!


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est bon une suze



Vi, ça me rappelle, j'ai eu toute une époque suze-cassis il y a une dizaine d'années
ça me donne envie d'y regoûter, le mélange amer fruité est raffiné


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

Ouais! Pas fâché qu'elle se termine... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Là, tout de suite, j'aurais *besoin* de quelques coups de boule (rouges ou verts, à la convenance de l'expéditeur), et *sans message joint* (c'est important, vous saurez vite pourquoi). Merci d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## teo (23 Décembre 2004)

C'est fait, DocEvil... j'ai hate de savoir à quoi ça va servir...

Je fais rapide un tour, je suis dans le Sud, pas loin des Cévennes... je suis avec mon père et ses chiens, il fait un temps magnifique, vent, soleil, la cour exposée au sud est un vrai solarium...

Bon, tourne pour moi, en 56ko, on va se marrer !

J'ai mangé du taureau, sauce chocolat à midi, excellent...


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne donne surtout pas ton adresse a Amok (...) prévoir un piege a loup



Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a en ce moment le Mackie... Il saute sur tout ce qui a moins de 25 ans et essaie de me caser avec celles qui ont plus ! Ca frise l'obsession* ! Mackie....

... _*N'interviens pas en ma faveur auprès des dames ! Pitié !*_ 

* A mon avis, Roberta, il essaie de nous marier en pensant que, de cette façon, il lui sera beaucoup plus facile d'emballer ta fille ! Idem pour Macelene !


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * A mon avis, Roberta, il essaie de nous marier en pensant que, de cette façon, il lui sera beaucoup plus facile d'emballer ta fille ! Idem pour Macelene !


ne balance pas mes plans comme ça :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, Roberta, il essaie de nous marier en pensant que, de cette façon, il lui sera beaucoup plus facile d'emballer ta fille ! Idem pour Macelene !




le pOOvree      

il se doute pas du risque qu'il va prendre entre la fifille et la belle-mere !!!


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2004)

J'ai découvert un magazine "iCreate" très intéressant


----------



## teo (23 Décembre 2004)

Premières photos et envoi en BT avec mon T610

Le Casimir a bougé et m'a envoyè sa truffe dans la gueule...
J'adore ce chien.


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le pOOvree
> 
> il se doute pas du risque qu'il va prendre entre la fifille et la belle-mere !!!



j'aime prendre des risques :love:


----------



## MrStone (23 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Premières photos et envoi en BT avec mon T610
> 
> Le Casimir a bougé et m'a envoyè sa truffe dans la gueule...
> J'adore ce chien.



Chouette photo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Premières photos et envoi en BT avec mon T610



arfffff encore du chinois pour moi   

j'attends avec impatience mon apn et ton retour chez toi
tu me donnera des leçons    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Premières photos et envoi en BT avec mon T610
> 
> Le Casimir a bougé et m'a envoyè sa truffe dans la gueule...
> J'adore ce chien.


 C'est quoi l'ombre qu'on aperçoit ?


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le pOOvree
> 
> il se doute pas du risque qu'il va prendre entre la fifille et la belle-mere !!!



Je me tue a lui dire, mais il n'écoute rien...

Et encore, les risques ne sont rien comparés à la baffe que va prendre son compte en banque...


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, les risques ne sont rien comparés à la baffe que va prendre son compte en banque...



j'ai une visa infinity


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2004)

margoulin...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, tout de suite, j'aurais *besoin* de quelques coups de boule (rouges ou verts, à la convenance de l'expéditeur), et *sans message joint* (c'est important, vous saurez vite pourquoi). Merci d'avance.



Merci à supermoquette et teo.

Il me faudrait encore quelques (deux ou trois) coups. Même rouges, n'hésitez pas tant qu'il n'y a pas de message joint.


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2004)

Bah oui, je veux bien moi ! Mais comme je ne boule qu'a bon escient -c'est a dire peu- et souvent les mêmes, la machine est bloquée !

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil._


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une visa infinity



En imaginant que ce soit vrai, ce n'est pas pour ca qu'elle génère automatiquement du blé ! Et ne sous-estime pas la capacité d'une nana a vider un compte plus vite qu'il ne se remplit !


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2004)

La, chez moi, on se prépare tous à regarder Bayonne mettre une patée à Paris   *ALLER BAYONNE!!!! *:love: :love: :love: 


Même que je suis deg, parce que comme par hazard, Bayonne vient jouer à Paris, les deux seule semaines où je suis à Bayonne   
Mais bon ALLER BAYONNE!! quand même!!!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant de toucher les boules de nouveau à DocEvil._




Sans message il a dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2004)

Je vais lui donner des verts moi s'il m'en reste, ça va lui faire plaisir à Doc  Cadeau de Noël


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2004)

mouahhahaaha


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mouahhahaaha



 Ça te fait rire ? J'en suis ravie  D'ailleurs tiens, je t'en donne aussi


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2004)

moi aussi tien


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi tien



Tu es le prochain


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me tue a lui dire, mais il n'écoute rien...
> 
> Et encore, les risques ne sont rien comparés à la baffe que va prendre son compte en banque...




une petite mise au point 

j'iame l'argent, j'en ai toujours eu , d'abord par mon pere et puis par mon travail

mon premier mari a eu une haute place  peu de temp avant de divorcer et malgré son statut de cadre sup la pension alimentaire qu'il digne verser ne suffit meme pas pour  donner a manger a sa fifille (213 euros )

mon second mari je l'ai epousé pleins de dettes de son precedents mariage.....

aujourd'hui je ne travaille plus, donc j'ai plus d'argent personel
je ne demande rien a mon mari , surement par fierté , 
et tout ce que il m'offre le fait de son propre chef


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

donc robertav ce moque de mon argent  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc robertav ce moque de mon argent  :love:




Beaucoup de femmes ne considèrent pas de l'argent comme la preuve d'une qualité quelconque chez un homme Mackie


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de femmes ne considèrent pas de l'argent comme la preuve d'une qualité quelconque chez un homme Mackie



justement, c'est un compliment qu'elle s'intéresse aux homme pour tout sauf leurs argents


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant... euh rien.
Par contre demain c'est Noël !
Et le père Noël passera à midi ou au goûter, parce que les petits ils se couchent tôt


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant... euh rien.
> Par contre demain c'est Noël !
> Et le père Noël passera à midi ou au goûter, parce que les petits ils se couchent tôt



Je veux pas te contrarier mon petit dragon, mais Noël c'est pas demain, c'est aprés demain!! Le 25   

Quand on aura des enfants mi-jedi mi-violet, je te préviens, ils auront leurs cadeaux soit le 24 à minuit (donc le 25) soit le 25 au matin


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Là, je pars. 

Identifiant : DocEvil
Mot de passe : 11111

Je vous laisse les clefs, amusez-vous bien (mais n'en profitez pas pour foutre le bordel !) 

À toutes et à tous, je souhaite un très joyeux Nöel et une heureuse année 2005. Merci. 

P.S. : Merci à tous ceux qui, par leurs coups de boule, m'ont permis de purger ma liste de certains messages personnels.  Bye.


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

J'y peux rien moi si ils ont déplacé Nowel sans me demander mon avis :hein:
D'façon j'aurai ni le G5 ni la fée de mes rêves  :rateau: alors il peut venir quand il veut le gros barbu, je m'en fiche ! NA !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc robertav ce moque de mon argent  :love:




je ne me moque pas de ton argent, 
si tu me donne ta cb j'en ferai bon usage 
mais t'attends pas a recevoir que que se soit en retour
je ne te l'ai jamais demandé     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'y peux rien moi si ils ont déplacé Nowel sans me demander mon avis :hein:
> D'façon j'aurai ni le G5 ni la fée de mes rêves  :rateau: alors il peut venir quand il veut le gros barbu, je m'en fiche ! NA !




Joyeux Noël tout de même


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne te l'ai jamais demandé     :love:  :love:  :love:



ne jamais l'avoir demandé ne veut pas que dire que tu le demandera pas :love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pars.
> 
> Identifiant : DocEvil
> Mot de passe : 11111
> ...


 ??? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Quand on aura des enfants mi-jedi mi-violet, je te préviens, ils auront leurs cadeaux soit le 24 à minuit (donc le 25) soit le 25 au matin




donc ....donc.....c'est bien officiel     
voila un jolis couple  :love:  :love: 


spyro fais gaffe , nexka dis bien DES enfants et pas un enfant !!  
tu tiendras le coup ?   


un heureux et meme plus 2005 a vous deux  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (23 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de rentrer chez moi à pieds car un pov type méprisable m'a tirer mon vélo.
Je suis assez énervé, et je ne souhaite pour le moment qu'un truc, être face à ce pâle individu, et le taper.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Je regarde duracel s'énerver à juste titre


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer chez moi à pieds car un pov type méprisable m'a tirer mon vélo.




je suis vraiment desolé pour toi


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer chez moi à pieds car un pov type méprisable m'a tirer mon vélo.



moi je suis rentré en RER


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc ....donc.....c'est bien officiel
> voila un jolis couple  :love:  :love:


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


_*soupir*_


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> spyro fais gaffe , nexka dis bien DES enfants et pas un enfant !!
> tu tiendras le coup ?



Rhooo mais arrétes!!! Tu vas lui faire peur


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2004)

Bon pour ceux que ça interresse, Bayonne a perdu   :affraid: Bah voila quoi 
Bon du coup je boude  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon du coup je boude  :hein:


Roh mais non allons, mais non !!

Tiens, rappelle-toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :love: :love: :love:


_J'en aurais bien fait un nouveau, mais j'ai pas ma machine à gifs animés ici_


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2004)

:love: :love: Bah je boude plus alors :love: (enfin un peu quand même, parce que bon yen a marre de Paris!!!   )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je regarde *mahnamahna !*  pour la 577889990988789 fois.





 je continue avec ma drogue....


----------



## pixelemon (23 Décembre 2004)

je suis en train de préparer mon apn et ses batteries zé cartes mémoires pour le week end bonne-bouffe-alcool-herbe-tout-ca-en-famille-elle-est-belle-la-vie qui s'annonce...

et je prépare mon 300ème post aussi...


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de préparer mon apn et ses batteries zé cartes mémoires pour le week end bonne-bouffe-alcool-herbe-tout-ca-en-famille-elle-est-belle-la-vie qui s'annonce...
> 
> et je prépare mon 300ème post aussi...


  presque 300 posts !!!!!!!!!!!  "herbe"


----------



## pixelemon (23 Décembre 2004)

dire qu'on a débuté ensemble presque mon Franswa,  tu bosses ici 6 fois plus que moi lol, presque 2000 c'est ouf... passe un bon noël moi je déconnecte quelques jours, un peu d'air pur, 

de l'air pur de la nature de l'herbe du vent, hihi... un bon pauillac cru bourgeois 1981 et le tour est joué... (si un petit cognac des familles en dessert avec un cigare pas très gros mais gras...)

chuis motivé là !


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> dire qu'on a débuté ensemble presque mon Franswa,  tu bosses ici 6 fois plus que moi lol, presque 2000 c'est ouf... passe un bon noël moi je déconnecte quelques jours, un peu d'air pur,
> 
> de l'air pur de la nature de l'herbe du vent, hihi... un bon pauillac cru bourgeois 1981 et le tour est joué... (si un petit cognac des familles en dessert avec un cigare pas très gros mais gras...)
> 
> chuis motivé là !


 ça se sent que t'es motivé !!!!!  Moi, je vais me faire chier comme tous les ans...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Décembre 2004)

Oui, oui,...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui,...


  Moi là je m'interroge, mais que veut-il dire par Oui, oui ..? 

    Mais bon sinon je me dis que demain ça commence, et que mes filles n'en peuvent plus d'attendre le jour J :sick: , que la petite est intenable :affraid: , et que p***** de père Noël commence à me Grrrrr r,le père noel par ci, le père noël par là !!! il est partout ! 

    Bref,   c'est usant Noël pour les parents ... 

    Sinon j'attends avec impatience la découverte des cadeaux 

   Petit papa NOël quand tu descendras du ciel ... 


  Sur ce ... bonne fin de soirée à tous !


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui,...


Ah oui ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: Bah je boude plus alors :love: (enfin un peu quand même, parce que bon yen a marre de Paris!!!   )




oui oui je te comprends....

qui n'echangerait pas Paris contre
une mer turquoise , du sable blanc , des grand palmiers
2 serviettes sur la plage, un bon verre rafraichissant
et a coté d'un gentil dragon violet ?        :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de femmes ne considèrent pas de l'argent comme la preuve d'une qualité quelconque chez un homme Mackie



 :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pars.
> 
> Identifiant : DocEvil
> Mot de passe : 11111
> ...



Doc, de mon propre chef, j'ai pris en charge ton Pseudo. Je le garde silencieux et à ta disposition si tu veux le récupérer. Je te redonne les clés quand tu veux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2004)

Là je crise parce que je suis au boulot depuis 5h45 à cause de ce P... de serveur de M... qui est tombé en rade hier soir...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne me moque pas de ton argent,
> si tu me donne ta cb j'en ferai bon usage
> mais t'attends pas a recevoir que que se soit en retour
> je ne te l'ai jamais demandé   :love: :love: :love:


Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette discution de merde ???

Un peu de decence messieurs dames...essayez donc de faire une phrase sans "CB", sans "pognon" et autre...

Sinon j'me lache et va y avoir des vagues de suicides...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2004)

Et Doc, ton pseudo, tu peux te le carrer au derche !!!


----------



## Dedalus (24 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'épluche des marrons (enfin je viens de finir) : c'est une tâche longue et minutieuse, mais dont le résultat final vous paie amplement de vos peines   
et ça requiert toutes les bonnes volontés de la maison


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

je vais bosser


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2004)

C'est bien macinside, c'est ce qu'il faut.

Ce qu'il faut c'est GAGNER de l'argent, pas en avoir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2004)

euh, Mackie... c'est "Piedestal"...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Décembre 2004)

jsui au boulot, mais j'ai pas envie de bosser.... 

 bonne journée à toutes et à tous...


----------



## Spyro (24 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> euh, Mackie... c'est "Piedestal"...


si y avait que ça...
Mais là c'est tellement énorme, je ne peux pas croire qu'il ne le fait pas exprès


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

coucou !!!!!!

bonjour a tous !!!     

ce matin j'ai fait quelques chose que jamais j'ai fait:
me lever a 5h30 pour etre la premiere a 7h a carrefour !!   

mis meme comme cela je viens de rentrer depuis peu  

maintenant je vais vite manger quelques chose
puis rdv chez mon coiff

mes espoir de voir mon cadeau de noel amincissent de plus en plus
il est midi, je crois pas que le facteur passera encore   


tampi, je n'ammenera pas demain mon apn dans le valise


je sais pas si je reviens encore ici aujourd'hui, 
je vous souhaite une tres belle soirée tres chalereuse  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> puis rdv chez mon coiff



c'était pas une coiffeuse ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pars.
> 
> Identifiant : DocEvil
> Mot de passe : 11111
> ...




 

ps : super le mot de passe


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas une coiffeuse ?




rien t'echappe a toi hein !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2004)

là, je m'emmerde...


----------



## iTof (24 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je m'emmerde...


 là, je finis les truffes avec les petits, allez... je t'en laisse quelques unes


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

Je m'amuse comme un petit gosse avec un scanner .... 
C'est beau la technologie quand même  

:rose:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je m'emmerde...


Bon courage car cela peut être long ....


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Décembre 2004)

J'emballe les cadeaux. p'tain, j'ai horreur du scotch...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'emballe les cadeaux. p'tain, j'ai horreur du scotch...



un vrai paquet fait dans le regle d'art
il n'as pas de scotch; juste de la ficelle      :love:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

Là je recherhce un hippopotame .... Une grosse bestiole comme ça, cela doit se trouver facilement .... :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

Là ? j'aide fabienr à s'emmerder


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'allume un grand feu dans la cheminée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Là je recherhce un hippopotame .... Une grosse bestiole comme ça, cela doit se trouver facilement .... :hein:



pour faire quoi ?  

tu as cherché du coté du zoo ?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'allume un grand feu dans la cheminée




assassin !!!!!      

tu veux cramer perenoel ?     :love:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour faire quoi ?
> 
> tu as cherché du coté du zoo ?    :love:


Bah pour le sortir pour qu'il fasse ses besoins  








Il était sur mon bueau et je ne le retrouve plus  
Mon bordel organisé le devient de moins en moins !! 

Que de soucis, que de soucis ..... C'est chouette la futilité


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Que de soucis, que de soucis ..... C'est chouette la futilité



tres       

moi par contre j'essaie de trouver un truc pour en gagner un'autre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

pour vous a quelle heure coincide :

"les heures et les minutes se reflètent " ??.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> assassin !!!!!
> 
> tu veux cramer perenoel ?     :love:



Mais non, je vais attendre un peu...  

Joyeux Noël Robertav


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

anale ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, je vais attendre un peu...
> 
> Joyeux Noël Robertav





le plus embetant c'est que tu crames les cadeaux avec      

tres bon Noel a toi aussi  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> anale ?


Tu voulais peut-être écrire "avale" ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> anale ?



t'arrete jamais toi ?      :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'arrete jamais toi ?      :love:



lui jamais !  tu devrait venir sur ichat, c'est pire encore  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lui jamais !  tu devrait venir sur ichat, c'est pire encore  :love:



je sais !!!     

j'ai deja vu trainer quelques morceaux de ichat avc ms     



personne sait repondre a ma devinette ?


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour vous a quelle heure coincide :
> 
> "les heures et les minutes se reflètent " ??.



tu joue a ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'arrete jamais toi ?      :love:


je me renseigne !  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja vu trainer quelques morceaux de ichat avc ms


hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu joue a ça ?



oui !!!


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!



comment je sais ça moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hein ?



j'ai deja vu des extrait des ichat avec toi trainer par ci par là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment je sais ça moi ?



moi je pensais a 18h ou a 0h00 mais vraiment je sais plus


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je pensais a 18h ou a 0h00 mais vraiment je sais plus



ta qu'a jouer avec plusieurs pseudo


----------



## Amok (24 Décembre 2004)

Ce ne serait pas 10:10 ? Ou 09:15 ? Ou 07:25 etc.... A toi de tout essayer : cela va t'occuper ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta qu'a jouer avec plusieurs pseudo



et puis quoi encore?
de toute façon ça ne sert a rien 
le premier qui trouve gagne


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas 10:10 ?


toi ? jouer à ça ? mon dieu


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas 10:10 ?



non, le cadeaux a pas eté encore gagné.......merciiiii  :love:  :love:  :love: 

peut etre donc a 22h10? 

si c'est cela mamancherie aura raison  


nan pas toute la soirée , j'ai encore droit au net a une petite heure


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

vive l'ultraflood    :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi ? jouer à ça ? mon dieu



Mais non ! je viens de découvrir le site en suivant le lien de mackie ! 

Mais j'essaie d'aider Roberta qui va ainsi passer une soirée pleine de suspense, d'émotion, d'aventure, d'espoir, de doute, de vaisseaux rétiniens explosés à force de guetter l'apparition de l'image surprise et de mal de dos carabinés demain matin de trop se tortiller sur sa chaise !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

:d:d:d
:d
:d


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! je viens de découvrir le site en suivant le lien de mackie !
> 
> Mais j'essaie d'aider Roberta qui va ainsi passer une soirée pleine de suspense, d'émotion, d'aventure, d'espoir, de doute, de vaisseaux rétiniens explosés à force de guetter l'apparition de l'image surprise et de mal de dos carabinés demain matin de trop se tortiller sur sa chaise !



je vois que toi aussi tu ne sait pas comment tuer le temp avant l'arrivé
des invités !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :d:d:d
> :d
> :d


ca mérite pas le ban ça ?


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ca mérite pas le ban ça ?



j'ai un pote qui pourrai te donner un coup de mains


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pote qui pourrai te donner un coup de mains


allez fait jouer tes relations  :love:


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> allez fait jouer tes relations  :love:



mais c'est noël et je peu donc pas


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

france 3 diffuse ce soir "le père Noël est une ordure" et en plus c'est la pièce, donc le meilleur


----------



## Spyro (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> france 3 diffuse ce soir "le père Noël est une ordure" et en plus c'est la pièce, donc le meilleur


Et puis surtout c'est original, et audacieux...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis surtout c'est original, et audacieux...



c'est si fin, ça ce mange sans fin :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

tout à fait entièrement d'accord  j'adore les ordures comme le père noël


----------



## Spyro (24 Décembre 2004)

tiens j'en profite pour souhaiter un Joyeux Noël à tout le monde !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'en profite pour souhaiter un Joyeux Noël à tout le monde !! :love: :love: :love:


 JOYEUX NOEL 

là maintenant, je vais pas tarder à aller manger


----------



## Diablovic (24 Décembre 2004)

Bon réveillon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gaffe aux indisgestions. :hosto:
Dire que j'ai faillit louper la réouverture de ce sujet.


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Diablovic a dit:
			
		

> Bon réveillon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Réveillones bien !!! moi j'ai finis


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Décembre 2004)

Un petit coucou de Laponie 

Joyeuses fêtes  å tous


----------



## iTof (25 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou de Laponie
> 
> Joyeuses fêtes  å tous


 salut :love: passe le bonjour au grand Barbu de notre part   et merci pour le coucou...

P.S.: t'es sur un zoli "cold" PC pour poster ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

Fin du réveillon... encore demain en famille...ppfffff

Aller, pour fêter ça, un p'tit coup de  Manhamanha ! ! ! !


Joyeux Noël à tous !


----------



## Caster (25 Décembre 2004)

bon réveillon  ...... encore qu'il est minuit passé    c'est donc plus le réveillon mais le jour de Noël   

Les beaux-parents sont partis ..... vite un p'tit tour sur les forums de Macgenaration


----------



## Floriane (25 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> bon réveillon ...... encore qu'il est minuit passé  c'est donc plus le réveillon mais le jour de Noël
> 
> Les beaux-parents sont partis ..... vite un p'tit tour sur les forums de Macgenaration


 
Je craque 
Mon estomac va exploser  Je peux plus rien manger ...
Un tit régime s'impose ... Résolution de l'an 2005


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

je compatis , moi je me suis payé deux repas de fete aujourd'hui: a midi et ce soir, parents divorcés oblige... et oui c'est bien pour les cadeaux mais pour les repas c'est moins drole...


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> je compatis , moi je me suis payé deux repas de fete aujourd'hui: a midi et ce soir, parents divorcés oblige... et oui c'est bien pour les cadeaux mais pour les repas c'est moins drole...


 Courrage il faut recommencer demain.


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

tu crois pas si bien dire...je devais aller chez les parents de ma belle mere ( la femme de mon pere donc...) mais j'ai gentiment décliné...là ça faisait trop, j'en pouvais plus!


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Décembre 2004)

Il est malheureusement parfois difficile de dire non.


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il est malheureusement parfois difficile de dire non.


 ......


----------



## ZePoupi (25 Décembre 2004)

Ha la vache, je me suis tapé le montage d'un circuit de voitures... tcheu, les gars qui ont conçu ces trucs, faudrait les napalmiser!! J'ai perdu près d'une heure à monter ce truc!!! Et les gamins qui gueulent autour... un grand moment de solitude!     Bon, au moins c'est fait, et pour le 25? M'en fou, je fais rien na!


----------



## iTof (25 Décembre 2004)

là, je réponds à un futur switcheur... et puis j'en profite pour vous souhaiter une bonne digestion pour celles et ceux qui ont abusé


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ha la vache, je me suis tapé le montage d'un circuit de voitures... tcheu, les gars qui ont conçu ces trucs, faudrait les napalmiser!! J'ai perdu près d'une heure à monter ce truc!!! Et les gamins qui gueulent autour... un grand moment de solitude!     Bon, au moins c'est fait, et pour le 25? M'en fou, je fais rien na!



Te plaint pas: je me suis fait les "lego bionics" de mon frere...ben je t'assure que c'est aussi difficile que ce que le nom laisse en présager... :rateau: 

bon allez bonnenuit a dem


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

je viens juste de me réveiller :love:


----------



## Lio70 (25 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël, Mackie 

Moi je suis éveillé depuis longtemps. Après une semaine passé au boulot jusque trad comme d'hab, personne n'avait envie de réveillonner. Soirée passée seul chez moi. Au dodo à 23h30. Aujourd'hui midi par contre, on va se rattraper: bon repas en famille...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

Après une longue et douce nuit d'un sommeil réparateur je me réveille, étrangement détendu. Ayant absorbé une dose massif de cafféine et nicotine je me glisse sous une chaude douche. Et là, miracle ! des traces de dents sur ma nouille ! Il existe !!! Les yeux écarquillés, mon âme d'enfant ressuscitant instantanément, le coeur rapide j'interromps ma toilette pour vérifier (je n'ai pas de cheminé) : j'avais bien fermé ma porte à clé et les fenêtres aussi ! En plus il est trop fort !!!

Merci père noël !

ps: peigne ta barbe. y en a plein l'duvet.


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2004)

Apres avoir dormi quelques heures seulement, j'essaie d'installer les pilotes pour l'appareil photo numériques de ma soeur sur l'ordi ( iPhoto en veut pas apparament ) tout en gardant un oeil et une narine sur ce qui mijote dans la cuisine


----------



## LeSqual (25 Décembre 2004)

Debout et joyeux noël que on vient de sortir du lit et de table hier chez Webo et on doit se laver la douche pour repas chez mes parents enchainer de suite poauvre ventre!!!   

Noyeux Joël!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Debout et joyeux noël que on vient de sortir du lit et de table hier chez Webo et on doit se laver la douche pour repas chez mes parents enchainer de suite poauvre ventre!!!
> 
> Noyeux Joël!  :love:


controle ta nouille aussi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël et que la force du Mahnamahna soit avec vous !


----------



## LeSqual (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> controle ta nouille aussi



Manouilleelledortencore.....    :love:


----------



## NightWalker (25 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde...

Le réveil fût dificile, une très chère amie m'a invité à un délicieux repas de Nowell hier soir chez ses parents... j'en ai encore plein les narines  :love: midi sera la soupe... 

Joyeux Noel à vous toutes et tous... bonne journée


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

j'ai une imprimante photo a configurer  :love:


----------



## golf (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue et douce nuit d'un sommeil réparateur je me réveille, étrangement détendu. Ayant absorbé une dose massif de cafféine et nicotine je me glisse sous une chaude douche. Et là, miracle ! des traces de dents sur ma nouille ! Il existe !!! Les yeux écarquillés, mon âme d'enfant ressuscitant instantanément, le coeur rapide j'interromps ma toilette pour vérifier (je n'ai pas de cheminé) : j'avais bien fermé ma porte à clé et les fenêtres aussi ! En plus il est trop fort !!!
> 
> Merci père noël !
> 
> ps: peigne ta barbe. y en a plein l'duvet.


T'avais pas çà au pied de ton lit :




?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas çà au pied de ton lit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais que fait le modérateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous     et *joyeux Noel * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


couché infiniment tard et levée brutalment trop tot
je n'arrive pas vraiment a me reveiller, pas grave...
je dormirais pendant le repas de belle famille   

je dois encore mettre quelques chiffons dans ma valise
presque prete mais je me rappelle plus quoi je dois rajouter      


tres bonne journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue et douce nuit d'un sommeil réparateur je me réveille, étrangement détendu. Ayant absorbé une dose massif de cafféine et nicotine je me glisse sous une chaude douche. Et là, miracle ! des traces de dents sur ma nouille ! Il existe !!! Les yeux écarquillés, mon âme d'enfant ressuscitant instantanément, le coeur rapide j'interromps ma toilette pour vérifier (je n'ai pas de cheminé) : j'avais bien fermé ma porte à clé et les fenêtres aussi ! En plus il est trop fort !!!
> 
> Merci père noël !
> ps: peigne ta barbe. y en a plein l'duvet.


----------



## kitetrip (25 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de me lever

Joyeux Noël.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

le chapon est finit  c'était bien bon :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous     et *joyeux Noel * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> couché infiniment tard et levée brutalment trop tot
> ...


 Je suis bien dans le cake aussi :love: mais tout va bien :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

je vais joujou avec l'imprimante a sublimation, j'ai une super photo a imprimer :love:


----------



## Lio70 (25 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous     et *joyeux Noel * je dois encore mettre quelques chiffons dans ma valise
> presque prete mais je me rappelle plus quoi je dois rajouter


N'oublie pas tes Tod's !


----------



## rillettes (25 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël et que la force du Mahnamahna soit avec vous !



Usurpatrice !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

J'ai fait une sieste


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une sieste



tu devais pas avoir grand chose a faire ?    :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue et douce nuit d'un sommeil réparateur je me réveille, étrangement détendu. Ayant absorbé une dose massif de cafféine et nicotine je me glisse sous une chaude douche. Et là, miracle ! des traces de dents sur ma nouille ! Il existe !!! Les yeux écarquillés, mon âme d'enfant ressuscitant instantanément, le coeur rapide j'interromps ma toilette pour vérifier (je n'ai pas de cheminé) : j'avais bien fermé ma porte à clé et les fenêtres aussi ! En plus il est trop fort !!!
> 
> Merci père noël !
> 
> ps: peigne ta barbe. y en a plein l'duvet.



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.

Nââââââaân!!!! Fait chier de devoir attendre! Il mérite, lui!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.
> 
> Nââââââaân!!!! Fait chier de devoir attendre! Il mérite, lui!



les sujets coup de boule sont interdit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les sujets coup de boule sont interdit



Rien à voir avec ce genre de sujets pour mendiants... C'est juste une pmarque d'estime...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

d'autant qu'faut l'vouloir pour sauver ma réputation


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec ce genre de sujets pour mendiants...



heureusement qu'il y a pas trop de monde, tu te serai fais des amis :love:  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'auatnt que pour sauver ma réputation faut l'vouloir



"Il n'existe pas de méchant système, il n'y a qu'une succession d'individuelles lâchetés" (L'Indispensable Tristan Edern Vaquette - Poète psychotique interdit d'entenne)


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

là maintenant je post


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant je m'ennuie et j'ai même pas envie de bosser (ça vous intéresserait vous de lire le compte rendu des papiers présentés au Third International Symposium on Parallel and Distributed Computing  un 25 décembre ?)

Et puis si quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je pourrais faire pour le réveillon du 31, ça m'intéresse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> heureusement qu'il y a pas trop de monde, tu te serai fais des amis :love:  :rateau:



Recherche-t-on vraiment les amitiés faciles? ....... ??


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

là je me prépare à une bouffe de noël entre amis uniquement, où les seuls cadeaux acceptés sont des bouteilles de bons vins à boire directement  :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'essaie de cliquer le plus possible sur cette baballe je suis rendu au marron... BABALLE


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

c'est tout con ce jeu mais c'est rudemant bien fait...bon ca devrai m'occuper un moment..


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des bouteilles de bons vins à boire directement  :love:


Allez, au goulot les gars !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je me prépare à une bouffe de noël entre amis uniquement, où les seuls cadeaux acceptés sont des bouteilles de bons vins à boire directement  :love:



tu est pas arrivé apparemment


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Allez, au goulot les gars !



soif  :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout con ce jeu mais c'est rudemant bien fait...bon ca devrai m'occuper un moment..


 Moi aussi ça m'a bien occupé


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est pas arrivé apparemment


quelle idée aussi d'habiter sous gare


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée aussi d'habiter sous gare



change de gare


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2004)

sgroumph :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

coucou !!!    


je viens de rentrer et dans 2h je part    

soyez sage pendant mon absence     


bizouxxxx  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (25 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> sgroumph :sleep:



pas mieux...


----------



## Nexka (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je me prépare à une bouffe de noël entre amis uniquement, où les seuls cadeaux acceptés sont des bouteilles de bons vins à boire directement  :love:




Nous on a fait ça à midi...  :rateau: 

Je viens de me réveiller...  :hein:  :mouais: 

Mais ct cool


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!
> 
> 
> je viens de rentrer et dans 2h je part
> ...



Profites en bien et bisous à Fifille


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Profites en bien et bisous à Fifille



merciiiii  :love:  :love:  :love: 

promis ; la prochaine fois que j'irais a Paris j'ammene ffille et
on va se retrouver au Pascalou


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> promis ; la prochaine fois que j'irais a Paris j'ammene ffille et
> on va se retrouver au Pascalou



on a une préférence pour l'indiana boulvard des capucines pour le moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a une préférence pour l'indiana boulvard des capucines pour le moment



Qui vient dimanche avec moi?


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a une préférence pour l'indiana boulvard des capucines pour le moment


La difficulté c'est de prévoir l'étage.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

capucine ou pascalou , on verra     

de prefernce un bar où il y a pas de belles serveuses sinon, 
qui va me regarder moi    :rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La difficulté c'est de prévoir l'étage.



fabien, tu a le planning des serveuses je suppose ?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> capucine ou pascalou , on verra
> 
> de prefernce un bar où il y a pas de belles serveuses sinon,
> qui va me regarder moi    :rose:



donc pascalou


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fabien, tu a le planning des serveuses je suppose ?



Non, du coup je propose de rester dans l'escalier...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, du coup je propose de rester dans l'escalier...



non merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non merci



quelle solidarité...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> quelle solidarité...



je suis très solidaire


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Décembre 2004)

Coucou et joyeux Noël à tous (un peu en retard).  

J'en peux plus, j'ai trop mangé!  

bonne soirée et à demain! :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée et à demain! :love:



bonne soirée aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

Il fait beau, je rentre à Paris ce soir. Je sens que je vais aller boire un verre moi...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, je rentre à Paris ce soir. Je sens que je vais aller boire un verre moi...


 bon verre !!!


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, je rentre à Paris ce soir. Je sens que je vais aller boire un verre moi...



désolé je vais au ciné cette après midi :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> désolé je vais au ciné cette après midi :love:


 Tu vas voir quoi ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Décembre 2004)

Hop je me lève !!

_HOP j'ai dit !!!_

  :sleep:

  bon...

_hop je me traine :rateau:_


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir quoi ?



Ocean 12 :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Ocean 12 :love:


 les avis sont partagés, y en a qui disent que c'est trop bien et d'autres sont déçu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Ocean 12 :love:



J'ai pas vu les 11 premiers : siffle:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> les avis sont partagés, y en a qui disent que c'est trop bien et d'autres sont déçu...



1- j'ai que ça a faire
2- c'est pas moi qui paie la place :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1- j'ai que ça a faire


Clair reste 55 posts 


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2- c'est pas qui paie la place :love:


No comment


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

là je viens de commander mon DéDé AluIce  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1- j'ai que ça a faire
> 2- c'est pas moi qui paie la place :love:


 Moi aussi j'irais le voir !!! et c'est moi qui paierais ma place


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

là je mange mon curry vert coco, c'est sexuel tellement je transpire  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (26 Décembre 2004)

Là je vois que macJournal est devenu payant (30 $) et que c'est racheté par Mariner    
J'ai absolument rien contre le fait de payer pour des softs utiles et beaux, mais Mariner j'ai pas le souvenir qu'ils soient très cool, c'est drôle je ne les imagine pas gérant macJournal

Bon je me dépêche vite d'exporter mes dossiers Macjournal en rtfd (ma beta expire le 5 janvier


je sais, j'aurais dû poster ailleurs :rose:



Comme le dit un posteur sur Version Traacker ou mac Update : DevonNotes à 10 Euros c'est plus intéressant...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je mange mon curry vert coco, c'est sexuel tellement je transpire  :love:


 Tu feras un scan ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là je vois que macJournal est devenu payant (30 $) et que c'est racheté par Mariner
> J'ai absolument rien contre le fait de payer pour des softs utiles et beaux, mais Mariner j'ai pas le souvenir qu'ils soient très cool, c'est drôle je ne les imagine pas gérant macJournal
> 
> Bon je me dépêche vite d'exporter mes dossiers Macjournal en rtfd (ma beta expire le 5 janvier
> ...


 C'est quoi macJournal ?


----------



## teo (26 Décembre 2004)

Hello, 
Ca y est, 1200 m d'altitude, plein de neige (50 cm ce matin, du mettre les chaines pour monter), c'est la fête de Noël en retard, plein de marmots adorables et bruyants, à manger et à boire, les cadeaux sous le sapin...
des boules de neiges à défaut d'autres boules, une fondue agendée bientôt...
Là je vais me faire une petite bière... en attendant plus !


----------



## Spyro (26 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> plein de marmots adorables et bruyants à manger


  


_Quoi, j'ai mal lu ?_


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Quoi, j'ai mal lu ?_



c'est un ogre, la prochaine fois il s'attaque aux dragons  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

quelqu'un sait où on peut boire un verre à 2h du mat sur Paris? C'est urgent!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait où on peut boire un verre à 2h du mat sur Paris? C'est urgent!!











elle s'appelle pas élodie j'espère ?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle s'appelle pas élodie j'espère ?



il parait que non


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

Pauv' tite biche... elle est traquée sur plusieurs threads à la fois....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

bon, personne pour m'aider alors...


SM, ce n'est pas Elodie, je te rassure...


----------



## Spyro (26 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant y a un reportage sur le père Noel, et on apprend en particulier qu'il existe en rouge depuis des dizaines d'années avant que Coca-Cola ne s'en empare. Comme quoi hein, il faut pas croire tous les mythes urbains qu'on entend...


----------



## Caster (26 Décembre 2004)

là je suis en train d'uploader sur mon idisk un extrait du film que j'ai fait sur le 1er Noël de ma fille Juliette :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> bon, personne pour m'aider alors...
> 
> 
> SM, ce n'est pas Elodie, je te rassure...



Et merde, elle a annulé...


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, elle a annulé...


Je te ferais bien une citation de Pulp Fiction, mais c'est pas le bon thread 

_Et la serveuse de l'indiana tu l'as appelée au fait ? _


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je te ferais bien une citation de Pulp Fiction, mais c'est pas le bon thread
> 
> _Et la serveuse de l'indiana tu l'as appelée au fait ? _


C'est d'elle dont je parlais...


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'elle dont je parlais...


Oups merdalors, ça c'est pas cool  

_(Si je puis me permettre ce langage fort peu châtié.)

 (Vous chatiez ? J'en suis fort aise, eh bien... euh... non c'est pas ça.)_


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant c'est au moins la 15e fois que Firefox me fait perdre le contenu d'un post parce que je fais pomme-flêche-gauche pour aller au début de la ligne et que dans ce sous-produit de logiciel ça fait revenir à la page précédente, ce con étant infoutu de retrouver le texte quand je le fais aller à la page suivante (contrairement à - au hasard - Safari).

 Bon, restons zen...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

Je vais dormir
Ciao


----------



## Caster (27 Décembre 2004)

bah .... là , je me fais un peu chier


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'arriver au boulot. Il n'y a personne. La semaine va être calme


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2004)

Ben là, 2-3 bricoles a régler et je vais aller me pieuter :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

Je viens également d'arriver au bureau ... et je me fais déjà chier !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens également d'arriver au bureau ... et je me fais déjà chier !



On a décidé avec les rares collègues présents ici de s'amuser: un coup de NiceCast et on va se marrer sur le réseau!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On a décidé avec les rares collègues présents ici de s'amuser: un coup de NiceCast et on va se marrer sur le réseau!


je préfère le sudo ping -f


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On a décidé avec les rares collègues présents ici de s'amuser: un coup de NiceCast et on va se marrer sur le réseau!


Finalement, le téléphone arrive à s'oocuper de mon ennui


----------



## benjamin (27 Décembre 2004)

Je suis pratiquement seul à la rédac' de L'Expansion aujourd'hui. Il y a moyen de faire des conneries


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pratiquement seul à la rédac' de L'Expansion aujourd'hui. Il y a moyen de faire des conneries



heuuu t'invites du monde ?!?   

bon... je vais me reoucher moi...  :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pratiquement seul à la rédac' de L'Expansion aujourd'hui. Il y a moyen de faire des conneries



c'est un appel a l'aide ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pratiquement seul à la rédac' de L'Expansion aujourd'hui. Il y a moyen de faire des conneries



un coup de main?    

Je vais avoir mon XServe au boulot!!!! Trop content!!!   :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un coup de main?
> 
> Je vais avoir mon XServe au boulot!!!! Trop content!!!   :love:



narf :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pratiquement seul à la rédac' de L'Expansion aujourd'hui. Il y a moyen de faire des conneries


J'ai failli dire ça des forums techniques


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2004)

Moi, actuellement, je me tripote au boulot.

Un petit coup de bourre ce matin, mais là ça va mieux...tranquille pour surfer, et abraser les brebis égarées de macG...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coup de bourre ce matin, mais là ça va mieux...tranquille pour surfer, et abraser les brebis égarées de macG...



Saint SonnyBoy prié pour nous :love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

5 SonnyBoy ??? Comme si un suffisait pas...  :rateau: 
_Quoi c'est pas ce qu'il voulait dire ? Avec mackie hein..._


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 5 SonnyBoy ??? Comme si un suffisait pas...  :rateau:
> _Quoi c'est pas ce qu'il voulait dire ? Avec mackie hein..._



_il est monté sur son fidèle destrier pour pourfendre de sa lance le vil dragon_


----------



## Caster (27 Décembre 2004)

ça ne se voit pas .... ce que je fais là .... à l'instant même ??


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

yahoo a un humour bizarre


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> yahoo a un humour bizarre



Bien vu! 

Nous, on s'apprête à recevoir les parents du Squal qui viennent (enfin...  ) visiter notre appartement!

Alors au boulot!

Bonne journée


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

là, j'ai faim...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

Bon ... Bein ... je vais aller bouffer un p'tit truc .... cela m'occupera !!


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> yahoo a un humour bizarre



monsieur F. de paris m'a demander la capture


----------



## benjamin (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> monsieur F. de paris m'a demander la capture


 Ouais, je colle au mur ce genre de conneries. La semaine dernière, c'était _Le Monde_.

 "Microsoft devait, selon la Commission, mettre fin à la vente liée de son système d'exploitation Windows et du logiciel d'accès aux fichiers son et vidéo sur Internet, *RealPlayer*.
 Les deux produits sont actuellement systématiquement vendus esemble, au détriment de concurrents comme *RealNetworks*".

 Le gars qui a tout compris...


----------



## benjamin (27 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ayé, fini ma journée. Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais, à ce point, rien foutu


----------



## benjamin (27 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ayé, fini ma journée. Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais, à ce point, rien foutu


 En même temps, avec une semaine comme ça, l'envie de bosser se délite :

*PARIS, 24 déc 2004 (AFP)* - Voici l'agenda hebdomadaire des principaux événements économiques et sociaux prévus pour la période du lundi 27 décembre au dimanche 2 janvier

     1/ECONOMIE

     LUNDI 27 DECEMBRE

     - *Pas d'événement prévu*

     MARDI 28 DECEMBRE

     - 08h45 - Insee: indice des prix dans la grande distribution en novembre

     MERCREDI 29 DECEMBRE

     - 08h45 - Construction neuve, statistiques de novembre
     - 16h00 - Coheris: Assemblée générale mixte - 40 rue de l'Est à Boulogne Billancourt

     JEUDI 30, VENDREDI 31 DECEMBRE, SAMEDI 1 ET DIMANCHE 2 JANVIER

     - *Pas d'événement prévu*

     2/SOCIAL

     - Lundi 27 décembre -

     - *pas d'événement prévu*

     - Mardi 28 décembre -

     - *pas d'événement prévu*

     - Mercredi 29 décembre -

     - *pas d'événement prévu*

     - Jeudi 30 décembre -

     - *pas d'événement prévu*

     - Vendredi 31 décembre -

     - 8h45 - Publication des statistiques du chômage du mois de novembre
     - Les quelque 17.000 salariés des casinos sont appelés à la grève par cinq syndicats (CGT, CFDT, FO, CFTC et CFE-CGC) sur les salaires et les conditions de travail


----------



## iTof (27 Décembre 2004)

> pareil, pas un seul courrier, rien sur le bureau en arrivant ce matin... juste une quarantaine de mails pour 1 semaine d'absence ! Au secours ! Je ronfle presque  
"P't... 4 heures encore..."
> à ce propos M. Benjamin :rose: , suite à inondation ce WE (  ), j'ai décidé de virer plein de vieux cartons de revue : j'ai 3 ans d'Expansion en bon état. Ca peut intérresser quelqu'un ? Centre de Doc ? Archives ?
> sinon, vous allez bien, toutes / tous ? Ouais, voili voilà... c'est le boulot quoi... Ouah, le téléphone là !!!! "Allo, non, elle n'est pas là. J'lui laisse un message ? Ben rappelle la semaine prochaine !.... Ah, au fait, merci d'avoir appelé !"... 1er coup de téléphone de la journée    c'est indécent d'être aussi inactif ! Tiens, j'ai des courses à faire : je vais saisir la liste sur XPress et mettre de la couleur. Ouah ! Trop belle la font "HancockParlLaser" ! Je vais choisir Hancock pour les produits avec utiliser "Bliss" pour les quantités ...   :hein: :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

p**** de revision de partiel de m****      

j'en ai marre, je craque... fzaites po attention  

 et bon courage  aux autres


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je colle au mur ce genre de conneries. La semaine dernière, c'était _Le Monde_.
> 
> "Microsoft devait, selon la Commission, mettre fin à la vente liée de son système d'exploitation Windows et du logiciel d'accès aux fichiers son et vidéo sur Internet, *RealPlayer*.
> Les deux produits sont actuellement systématiquement vendus esemble, au détriment de concurrents comme *RealNetworks*".
> ...



j'ai toutes mes chances d'écrire dans Le Monde alors :love:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toutes mes chances d'écrire dans Le Monde alors :love:


A ce niveau là, tu peux même devenir "rédacteur en chef" !


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> A ce niveau là, tu peux même devenir "rédacteur en chef" !



quand même pas :love: sinon je pourrai pas y écrire de bêtise


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

En étant Rédac'Chef, oh que oui ! Et te faire de l'argent avec même !!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

là je bouquine...


----------



## Immelman (27 Décembre 2004)

itou, "L'aventure Punk par Patrick Eudeline".. il y a des images dedans :love:


----------



## Caster (27 Décembre 2004)

je viens de terminer un montage du film des travaux que je réalise dans des combles ....... enfin je fais faire des travaux (je ne sais rien faire moi même)   

Je vais le mettre en ligne pour mon frère qui bosse aux States


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -------



C'était vraiment très intéressant.

Là maintenant, je n'en reviens pas de voir les messages de certains. 
Une image jointe, sans commentaire, c'est tellement intéressant.   

Bon, petit déjeuner.


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

je décolle, mais la météo avait dit qu'il neigerait, il pleut surtout comme vache qui pisse la


----------



## molgow (28 Décembre 2004)

.. je pars en ski :love:


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

Moi je me met de bonne humeur....

http://happytreefriends.atomfilms.com/watch_episodes/flash/play_karols.asp
(faut laisser passer la pub...)
    :love:


----------



## piro (28 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment j essaye de secher un peu 
 il pisse vraiment comme vache qui pleut


----------



## KARL40 (28 Décembre 2004)

Je suis impressionné du peu de monde au bar .... au moins ça rame pas !  

On pourrait presque flooder ...


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis impressionné du peu de monde au bar .... au moins ça rame pas !
> 
> On pourrait presque flooder ...



en voilà une mauvaise idée....     :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

Je me suis réveillé de bonne humeur. 
La journée s'annonce bien :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de me reréveiller  et de repromener mon petit chien :love: Comme ça, ça fait des vacances à Webo!


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

plus que 32 minutes avant de manger :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me reréveiller  et de repromener mon petit chien :love: Comme ça, ça fait des vacances à Webo!


tu promènes lesqual combien de fois par jour ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 32 minutes avant de manger :love:


aujourd'hui soupe de poissons  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu promènes lesqual combien de fois par jour ?



Ca dépend de si c'est la grosse commission ou pas la fois précédente...!!!


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu promènes lesqual combien de fois par jour ?



Mais noooon, je parlais de ce chien là:


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui soupe de poissons  :love:



Le "tapis poussièreux" a une dent contre moi ce matin!?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais noooon, je parlais de ce chien là:



Si tu en as un deuxième en 42, je suis preneur. Ca doit faire chaud aux pieds l'hiver...


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais noooon, je parlais de ce chien là:




[mode sadique] oh un yorkshire[/mode sadique]


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me reréveiller  et de repromener mon petit chien :love: Comme ça, ça fait des vacances à Webo!



Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles...


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si tu en as un deuxième en 42, je suis preneur. Ca doit faire chaud aux pieds l'hiver...



 T'as des p'tits pieds!  P'tits pieds p'tite bite?   :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Le "tapis poussièreux" a une dent contre moi ce matin!?!


Tu veux savoir comment on extrait la fluorapatite des dents de requins pour mesurer la paléotempérature du jurassique ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> T'as des p'tits pieds!  P'tits pieds p'tites bites?   :rateau:


Si ça peut te rassurer...


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir comment on extrait la fluorapatite des dents de requins pour mesurer la paléotempérature du jurassique ?



Sans Façon!!! et traite moi d'ancêtre pendant que tu y es!!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Sans Façon!!! et traite moi d'ancêtre pendant que tu y es!!!


tant mieux parce que c'est gore  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux parce que c'est gore  :love:



plus gore que ce que tu nous a dit que tu voulais faire avec tes étudiantes?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui soupe de poissons  :love:



... Avec rouille et croutons?... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais noooon, je parlais de ce chien là:



chez nous dans nos montagnes, on en fait du paté   


Sinon, je rentre d'une ballade mode glacée, mais ce matin le Mont-Blanc était embrasé par le soleil, c'était magique.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Avec rouille et croutons?... :love:  :love:  :love:


nan, la honte   pourquoi j'y ai pas penser ce matin en errant nase dans le magasin ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> chez nous dans nos montagnes, on en fait du paté
> 
> 
> Sinon, je rentre d'une ballade mode glacée, mais ce matin le Mont-Blanc était embrasé par le soleil, c'était magique.



T'es où exactement?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan, la honte   pourquoi j'y ai pas penser ce matin en errant nase dans le magasin ?



Les Douhit Yourselfe prods présentent : 
La Rouille express à la PATOCHMAN.

1) faire une mayo, uniquement à l'huile d'olive (Ou coupée avec du tournesol pour les petites natures)
2) Rajouter selon goût, Safran, ail pilé, purée de piment et persil haché

Bon, c'est du rapide, mais c'est pas mal.

Heuuuu... Pour les croutons, j'ai pas retrouvé la recette...


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Avec rouille et croutons?... :love:  :love:  :love:



Si je trouve 1 gramme de Squal dedans je te croque!  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> plus gore que ce que tu nous a dit que tu voulais faire avec tes étudiantes?


je vois pas l'intérêt d'une fraise de dentiste et d'acide fluorhydrique avec une étudiante


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les Douhit Yourselfe prods présentent :
> La Rouille express à la PATOCHMAN.
> 
> 1) faire une mayo, uniquement à l'huile d'olive (Ou coupée avec du tournesol pour les petites natures)
> ...


   demain j'essaie, en plus ça parfumera le bureau


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> T'as des p'tits pieds!  P'tits pieds p'tite bite?   :rateau:




n'en soit pas si sur


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'en soit pas si sur


ah c'est toi qui chausse du 36


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Si je trouve 1 gramme de Squal dedans je te croque!  :mouais:



Ah, non, monsieur. Une bonne soupe de poisson qui se respecte comporte de tout ; sauf du requin


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

tiens le nouveau G6


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est toi qui chausse du 36




non, c'est du 43


----------



## Spyro (28 Décembre 2004)

d'façon les pieds c'est pas la taille qui compte, du moment qu'ils sont assez grands pour par se casser la figure.


[edit] je voulais dire: les pieds _non plus_ c'est pas la taille qui compte


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Stop idée.
> *Et si j'allais boire un kawa ?*
> 
> 
> ...




une heidelberg :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Je mange du pain.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est une version béta ultra-secrète avec imprimante jet d'encre intégrée :* dans un premier temps les ingénieurs d'Apple© optimisent les performances, après quoi ils cherchent des solutions pour miniaturiser les différents composants et soigner l'ergonomie _(à noter que la version ci-dessus comptent déjà *des poignées intégrées pour le transport*)..._
> 
> _Dans un souci de confort et d'authenticité, le Service Recherches En Tous Genres Et Développements Créatifs préconisent de garder dans la version grand public *les seaux* pour cracher son jus de chique (voir ci-dessus)._



il est gros, mais pour un quadri pro, les ventilos sont plus gros aussi, parce que ça chauffe!


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est une version béta ultra-secrète avec imprimante jet d'encre intégrée :* dans un premier temps les ingénieurs d'Apple© optimisent les performances, après quoi ils cherchent des solutions pour miniaturiser les différents composants et soigner l'ergonomie _(à noter que la version ci-dessus comptent déjà *des poignées intégrées pour le transport*)..._
> 
> _Dans un souci de confort et d'authenticité, le Service Recherches En Tous Genres Et Développements Créatifs préconisent de garder dans la version grand public *les seaux* pour cracher son jus de chique (voir ci-dessus)._




Ben ils font bien de chercher à le rendre tout micro ton truc là, dans mon salon ça loge pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils font bien de chercher à le rendre tout micro ton truc là, dans mon salon ça loge pas...



c'est justement là tout l'intérêt du concept. C'est ton salon que tu fais entrer dans l'ordinateur!


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> T'as des p'tits pieds!  P'tits pieds p'tite bite?   :rateau:



Pitchoune, ne parle pas de ce que tu n'as jamais vu !    



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais noooon, je parlais de ce chien là:



Quelle horreur ! Un roti auquel on a greffé des pattes de putois. Il faut quand même être pervers pour tenter ce genre d'experience ... :affraid:


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui certes mais si tu réfléchis bien, ta maison peut être *construite autour* (New Concept from Cupertino : *l'Unité Centrale Pile Au Milieu®* !)
> _D'autant qu'ils prévoient *des options intégrées* : séche-linge, solarium, toboggan, cave à cigares, etc._
> 
> :love:
> ...



Il manque plein de choses autour de ton concept...     

Cave à vin, piscine à bulles, chambre froide...    

j'en passe et des meilleurs


----------



## Spyro (28 Décembre 2004)

Et la nouvelle borne Aiiiiirport Expreeeeeess (plus viiiite que la musiiiiique) trouve naturellement sa place dans le salon avec ses 15 haut-parleurs, ses 3 caissons de basse, son antenne satellite pour écouter la musique partagée par les voisin, etc.


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'es où exactement?



Au dessus de Genève-Annemasse, à 1200 m, en haut du Salève, côté Mont-Blanc
Maison de famille depuis 1914... on a fêté les 90 ans en septembre


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2004)

___________


----------



## Dedalus (28 Décembre 2004)

Là je fais mes bagages, départ demain matin, retour le 13 janvier... Réveillon joyeux et bruyant en Provence avec tous les juniors de la (nombreuse) famillle dont c'est le rendez-vous annuel. Direction l'arrière-pays vençois
...Dans la même maison j'ai vécu mes premiers flirts avec mes cousines  ,  et puis (bon je m'égare là   )
J'aime les vacances prises quand tout le monde est revenu...  
Je serai en connexion RTC, donc vous ne me verrez pas très souvent pendant toute cette période


----------



## Dedalus (28 Décembre 2004)

bah zut, je vous avais concocté une belle signature avec mes v½ux et voilà qu'elle ne prend qu'aux posts suivants


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> bah zut, je vous avais concocté une belle signature avec mes v½ux et voilà qu'elle ne prend qu'aux posts suivants



Bonnes vacances!


----------



## iTof (29 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> bah zut, je vous avais concocté une belle signature avec mes v½ux et voilà qu'elle ne prend qu'aux posts suivants


 tchao et bonne fiesta


----------



## Caster (29 Décembre 2004)

je regarde ce clip


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

J'arrive au boulot. Passé une bonne soirée hier :love: . Suis de très bonne humeur


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive au boulot. Passé une bonne soirée hier :love: . Suis de très bonne humeur




content pour toi


----------



## Gwendal (29 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je me dis qu'un jour* je ferai pendant des jours d'affilée _de la vraie peinture sur une vraie toile,_ de la vraie peinture avec une odeur, qui tache les vêtements et rentre sous les ongles.
> Il n'y aura alors plus de calques ni d'historique.
> Faudra y aller, et pas en faisant autre chose en même temps.
> 
> ...



faut t'y mettre min tiot père  et fissa ! 

tu verrais le bonheur de se lever dans des odeurs d'huile et de pastels !


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous! 

Moi, je réfléchis à ce que je vais faire de ma journée...  

Bon, j'vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Moi, je réfléchis à ce que je vais faire de ma journée...
> 
> Bon, j'vous tiens au courant...



Bosser peut-être?


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bosser peut-être?



Non, j'ai congé :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive au boulot. Passé une bonne soirée hier :love: . Suis de très bonne humeur


la soirée on s'en fout, et la nuit ?


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai congé :rateau:




pascal doit être heureux :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2004)

Passé une bonne nuit : le clône n° 4 n'a pas braillé


----------



## LeSqual (29 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Moi, je réfléchis à ce que je vais faire de ma journée...
> 
> Bon, j'vous tiens au courant...



Je te rapelle que tu as un plat blanc pour gateaux au chocolat à acheter et que tu dois te faire toute jolie pour Molgow et SM ce soir!


----------



## LeSqual (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pascal doit être heureux :love:



On vient de se faire une petite baston sur le lit!!!    :rose:   

Et c moi qui ai gagné!!!!!!    :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> On vient de se faire une petite baston sur le lit!!!    :rose:
> 
> Et c moi qui ai gagné!!!!!!    :rateau:



Même pas vrai! C'est moi qui ai gagné. T'as pas compté combien de fois je t'ai mis les pieds dans le nez?! :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pascal doit être heureux :love:



Tu parles, il me laisse toute seule cet après-midi...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles, il me laisse toute seule cet après-midi...


Ok je prend le train


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles, il me laisse toute seule cet après-midi...




tu a pas un yorkshire ?


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

narf !!!! :love: il y a un objectif canon 20 mm f 2,8 USM en promo a 299 euros a la fnac :love: je vais craquer  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> narf !!!! :love: il y a un objectif canon 20 mm f 2,8 USM en promo a 299 euros a la fnac :love: je vais craquer  :rose:



regarde son prix sur rueducommerce.com


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> regarde son prix sur rueducommerce.com



564 euros chez rueducommerce


----------



## Franswa (29 Décembre 2004)

là maintenant, je suis de retour pour poster :love:


----------



## LeSqual (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok je prend le train



finallement je prends ma pitchoune avec Moi en France... c'est plus sûr...


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> finallement je prends ma pitchoune avec Moi en France... c'est plus sûr...




bienvenu en france  :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> finallement je prends ma pitchoune avec Moi en France... c'est plus sûr...



C'est très loin d'etre évident !


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> finallement je prends ma pitchoune avec Moi en France... c'est plus sûr...



MERCI :love: 

Et là, maintenant, je vais préparer un choix de clopes pour SM ce soir  

Bisous


----------



## Franswa (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est très loin d'etre évident !


 :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bienvenu en france  :love:



Merci mon Mackie!  :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon Mackie!  :love:




un belle aquarium t'attend, et un lit douillet attend pitchoune :love:


----------



## LeSqual (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un belle aquarium t'attend, et un lit douillet attend pitchoune :love:



Merci Mackie...  :rose: 

Mais on fait que passer...


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mackie...  :rose:
> 
> Mais on fait que passer...




Dommage mon pote Chang du resto chinois ce faissait un plaisir de t'avoir a table   :rateau:


----------



## Caster (29 Décembre 2004)

je vais aller promener mon chien

Allez Rubis, on se lève  :rateau:


----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2004)

cdboulage quotidien.
56 ko c'est galère

Ce soir chili con carne...

il a fait un temps fort sympathique et froid.
La piste de bob/luge est bien ferme et pentue, on descend vite, tellement vite qu'on voit parfois des hêtres la traverser et là, ça fait mal...  :rateau:


Edit: Ah je me rend compte que je boule à 7 maintenant... avis aux amateurs-trices


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

moi je voulais rattrapper le retard de lecture du forum
mais je renonce, trop crevé   

quoi de neuf ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

merde, une réplique, éloignez-vous de la plage !


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde, une réplique






dur dur d'arriver au bout toute seule  

 


oui je sais...   5 minutes dans la bouche 10 ans dans les fesses... mais je m'en fous


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> 10 ans dans les fesses...



Oh mais je n'ai pas cette prétention


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais je n'ai pas cette prétention


 même pas une vague ?
:rateau:
:rose:


----------



## Spyro (29 Décembre 2004)

Tiens le Grug !!
Il a changé d'avatar  :mouais:


----------



## Caster (29 Décembre 2004)

je vais regarder la 6, il y a Doc Gyneco qui va faire la nounou


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

moi je ne sais pas quoi je vais regarder
peut etre la fin du dvd "la ligne verte"

en tous cas bonne soirée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Caster (29 Décembre 2004)

9a y est ....... Je suis Major  :mouais: 


bon prochaine étape : les 20 000 messages :mouais:


----------



## Immelman (29 Décembre 2004)

J'importe Live-Take no prisoners de Lou Reed, et je l'ecoute en meme temps... j'en suis au premier disque. Je vais sans doute regarder scrubs ce soir....

_*If you write as good as you talk, nobody reads ya*_


----------



## Nexka (29 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de regarder Johnny English en VO, et chaque fois que John Malkovich parlait, j'étais mdr


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

j'hesite à entamer la saison 3 de 24 heures...

parceque je suis pas sur d'avoir 24 heures là maintenant


----------



## iMan (29 Décembre 2004)

bein moi , je fuine dans les forums.


----------



## Spyro (30 Décembre 2004)

Là ménant y a toujours personne qui m'a invité pour le réveillon. 
OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Grug (30 Décembre 2004)

tiens, c'est vrai, faut que je m'occupe de ça aussi :affraid:


euh, demain.


----------



## queenlucia (30 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est vrai, faut que je m'occupe de ça aussi :affraid:
> 
> 
> euh, demain.


GRUG ton sourire me fait craquer !!!  :love: 
Voilà je l'ai dit ................


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Décembre 2004)

Je zieute des séries de Hitchcock sur TMC... et tcheu, je me rends compte que je dois aller balancer du bordel pour le ramassage des "grandes ordures"...


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant y a toujours personne qui m'a invité pour le réveillon.
> OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN



ben tu seras pas le seul... :rose:

ça te console surement pas. On t'inviterai bien mais on est quand même loin...

Allez reste encore presque deux jours pour avoir des touches


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

je viens de rentré d'une AES private :love:


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentré d'une AES private :love:


 On sait


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

Pour le réveillon, a 15mn de Vannes, ya encore des places (cherchez pas, c'est dans les terres pas sur l'ile d'Arz !  ) et ya plein de filles célibataires (eh non, j'suis pris !  )

sinon ma madonna, je t'ai répondu ailleurs !


----------



## Spyro (30 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On sait


Bah non pas moi !!  :hein: 
On me dit jamais rien à moi  :rateau: 
C'est vraiment trop zinjuste


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

cf les véritables AES garanties pur porc ! 

n'empêche que ça manque de kebab, j'ai même pas envie de vomir ! pas une vraie AES ça !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

Je donne des coups de boule


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

madonna, BackCat et Gognol : devriez aller vous coucher mes amis ! :love:

quoique Gognol, t'es excusé ! (mais oui je t'aime 'gnol !  :love: )


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

Oui, papa. promis. on éteint bientôt la lumière.


----------



## Spyro (30 Décembre 2004)

Vouaip mais ces histoires d'anal et d'hystérique moi j'y comprends rien, je suis trop nioub pour ça...


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

un lillois inscrit en 2001 et nioubie ? euh... va boire quelques troismonts, ça ira mieux après !


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> cf les véritables AES garanties pur porc !
> 
> n'empêche que ça manque de kebab, j'ai même pas envie de vomir ! pas une vraie AES ça !



et c'est le 30 décembre que tu nous le dit ?    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2004)

maintenant, j'ai envie de rien faire alors je fais rien


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

je vais aller me fumer une clope...


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller me fumer une clope...


 bon fumage


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2004)

je viens d'envoyer une facture, pépètes en fin d'après-midi. Ca va faire du beurre dans les épinards. Trop cool.
Après je vais donner un coup de main à l'édification de l'igloo des pitis nenfants dehors, en bon tonton que je suis 
Et ce soir fondue ! Je suis si heureux... (enfin, mon ventre...)


Edit: pour les bons yeux, y'a le Mont-Blanc en face, pas caché par les nuages pour une fois


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'envoyer une facture, pépètes en fin d'après-midi. Ca va faire du beurre dans les épinards. Trop cool.
> Après je vais donner un coup de main à l'édification de l'igloo des pitis nenfants dehors, en bon tonton que je suis
> Et ce soir fondue ! Je suis si heureux... (enfin, mon ventre...)


 ton ventre y est un peu moins


----------



## Caster (30 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je donne des coups de boule


ne m'oublie pas alors


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'envoyer une facture, pépètes en fin d'après-midi. Ca va faire du beurre dans les épinards. Trop cool.
> Après je vais donner un coup de main à l'édification de l'igloo des pitis nenfants dehors, en bon tonton que je suis
> Et ce soir fondue ! Je suis si heureux... (enfin, mon ventre...)
> 
> ...


 la photo est prise avec ton nouveau téléphone ?


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

j'ai plus d'aspirine


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus d'aspirine



prends du Dafalgan. Tout aussi efficace mais moins douloureux pour ton petit estomac fragile


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> prends du Dafalgan. Tout aussi efficace mais moins douloureux pour ton petit estomac fragile



mais non, l'aspirine passe toute seul  :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et c'est le 30 décembre que tu nous le dit ?    :rateau:



t'es encore bourré ? pasque tu cites pas les bons trucs ! 

non, je l'ai dit à bouilla d'amour et ficelle chéri bien avant le 30, aux environs du 20 je crois !


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, l'aspirine passe toute seul  :love:


 c'est normal les désordres gastriques après l'absorption d'une bonne quantité de bières mackie !


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal les désordres gastriques après l'absorption d'une bonne quantité de bières mackie !



8 verres de leffe :love: (soit 2 litres de bière)


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 8 verres de leffe :love: (soit 2 litres de bière)



tu viens avec ta caisse de Leffe le samedi soir avant l'AES Sudiste ?  :hein:


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

il vient avec ses couches surtout !


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il vient avec ses couches surtout !



faut prévoir le Mitosyl© et le talc ???  :hein: 

Mais qui va les lui changer...?  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> faut prévoir le Mitosyl© et le talc ???  :hein:
> 
> Mais qui va les lui changer...?  :mouais:


 je connais une très bonne infirmière et en plus douée avec les enfants... t'as pas idée ?


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu viens avec ta caisse de Leffe le samedi soir avant l'AES Sudiste ?  :hein:



faut aussi venir avec matos ?


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut aussi venir avec matos ?



je vais en toucher deux mots à Sa MAjesté qui te sert de Père


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> faut prévoir le Mitosyl© et le talc ???  :hein:
> 
> Mais qui va les lui changer...?  :mouais:







 :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: Mais non ! je suis un grand garçon ! :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:​


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vais en toucher deux mots à Sa MAjesté qui te sert de Père



il viendra aussi son matos


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

arrête de chercher mackie ! trouve ! 

ou alors cherche dans d'autres directions !


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ou alors cherche dans d'autres directions !



non merci


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2004)

tant pis alors, dans les impassses, faut faire marche arrière !


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je connais une très bonne infirmière et en plus douée avec les enfants... t'as pas idée ?



:love: madame, j'ai mal la :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tant pis alors, dans les impassses, faut faire marche arrière !



non  il faut faire une ouverture dans l'impasse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

moi j'essaie de comprendre sans lire le gros volume dixt "mode emploi"
de la chose appelé apn   

pffff c'est pas gagné et j'ai meme pas encore essayé de le bancher
sur le imac... :mouais: .....deja je dois voir quelle prise je dois prendre   

et dire que demain soir je suis sensée prendre les photos !!   


bonne journée a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 8 verres de leffe :love: (soit 2 litres de bière)


8 chopes hier soir soit 4 litres.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 8 chopes hier soir soit 4 litres.


  et en mesure sismologique ça donne quoi ? 


  4 litres !!! :affraid: puréééééée !


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et en mesure sismologique ça donne quoi ?
> 
> 
> 4 litres !!! :affraid: puréééééée !



devait être balloné après avoir ingurgité tout ça...  :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (30 Décembre 2004)

Voyons Lorna, de la bière, pas de la purée  
_De toutes façons la purée il avale pas. _

Euh... :hein:

Je sors :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

j'avale pas moi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'avale pas moi ?



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## mado (30 Décembre 2004)

si, mais avec une paille


----------



## Caster (30 Décembre 2004)

bon, je vous laisse, je vais lire et me cultiver un peu  :mouais: 

il y a le mag Icreate qui m'attend sur le canapé  :mouais:


c'est pas de la littérature, c'est vrai


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> si, mais avec une paille



plus de dents...?   :mouais:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

bon , je rentre


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

je viens d'enregistré un contrat AppleCare pour mon G5 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'enregistré un contrat AppleCare pour mon G5 :love:


 Tu l'as fait par internet ou par telephone? t'es tombe en Irlande ou en Hollande ? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2004)

APERO TIME :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as fait par internet ou par telephone? t'es tombe en Irlande ou en Hollande ? :love:



téléphone, je suis tombé a cork


----------



## Caster (30 Décembre 2004)

je vais me faire des pâtes au foie gras


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

coucou !!!      

je viens de terminer le "petit" bouquin (145 pages  :mouais: )
de mon petit apn......

j'ai pas tout avalé , meme pas avec la paille 
mais l'essentiel je pense l'avoir mangé   


par contre iphoto c'est un'autre histoire  
je verrai cela un'autre jour


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!
> 
> je viens de terminer le "petit" bouquin (145 pages  :mouais: )
> de mon petit apn......
> ...


  bonne chance  mais c'est pas si compliquer, tu verras, tout est automatique presque :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bonne chance  mais c'est pas si compliquer, tu verras, tout est automatique * presque* :love:




tout est dans le *presque*


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le *presque*


 mais le "presque" reste pas grand chose quand même :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mais le "presque" reste pas grand chose quand même :love:




si tu le dit      

en attendants je boule pour la new année
toi tu as deja pris pour Noel      :love:


----------



## pixelemon (30 Décembre 2004)

je suis en train de contempler l'ampleur des dégâts de demain et samedi... j'ai en effet le fruit de mes emplètes de bandit sur le bureau, tant d'argent dans si peu de choses... trop bon 

je suis en train de vérifier le coût de mon prochain conduit nasal platinium sur un site colombien...

et je vous souhaite une excellente fin d'année dans la luxure l'abus et les drogues, le tout accompagnés de vos amours et vos meilleurs amis, dans un endroit chaud et douillet les pieds dans la mer et le sable, des musiques ennivrantes, de succulents mets et d'onctueux nectars pour attaquer l'année avec les envies les plus douces et les plus mielleuses... 
car sans envies pas d'objectifs.. 

(wo p'tain j'ai hâte comme un gosse de.... 30 ans, gloups.)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> et je vous souhaite une excellente fin d'année dans la luxure le tout accompagnés de vos amours et vos meilleurs amis, dans un endroit chaud et douillet les pieds dans la mer et le sable, des musiques ennivrantes, de succulents mets et d'onctueux nectars ......




c'est mal parti pour moi:

belle famille a reussi a me coincer , on fetera chez eux !!   :mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (31 Décembre 2004)

Voila on est le 31/12/2004 ... Je vais me coucher pour la derniere fois cette année   
Vous souhaitant une bonne nuitée pour fêter dans de bonnes conditions (si je puis dire) la premiere de 2005 !!!!
Bonne fin d'année à tous et vive ... che pu ... bah bonne nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonne année benito.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!
> 
> je viens de terminer le "petit" bouquin (145 pages :mouais: )
> de mon petit apn......
> ...


Ben oui, à chaque jour suffit sa peine...

Mais comment peut on écrire de telles conneries ???

Comment ?


----------



## woulf (31 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, à chaque jour suffit sa peine...
> 
> Mais comment peut on écrire de telles conneries ???
> 
> Comment ?



Les acides ?


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

pas grand chose 
j'ai mon MAC qui plante beacoup trop souvent ces dernières semaines .... et ça me fait chier


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

Fallait acheter un pc kiki !!!

T'as voulu jouer à l'intello-clubber-gaucho-caviarro-mes couilles, et voilà le résultat.

Il n'est pas toujours bon de vouloir se singulariser à tout prix...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

ENORME !!!!

J'suis de plus en plus fort !!!


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fallait acheter un pc kiki !!!
> 
> T'as voulu jouer à l'intello-clubber-gaucho-caviarro-mes couilles, et voilà le résultat.
> 
> Il n'est pas toujours bon de vouloir se singulariser à tout prix...




Sympa pour moi   

Le PC tu peux te le mettre où je pense   

et sinon pour ta citation : sexuellement, ça marche plutôt bien, je serais même dans un mode de fonctionnement de Taylorisme pour mon usine .... et toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

Moi c'est le marasme, je suis marié...

Et je plaisantais, petit trouduc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

Règle N° 1 pour les Nioub's: ne pas abraser Sonnyboy


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le marasme, je suis marié...
> 
> Et je plaisantais, petit trouduc.



je plaisantais également ..... je vois qu'on a tous les deux un drôle de sens de l'humour ....  et pour mon trouduc ..... j'ai pas de problème particulier mais je te remercie de t'en soucier


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Règle N° 1 pour les Nioub's: ne pas abraser Sonnyboy



je viens de m'en apercevoir ..... mais c'est pas grave ..... je ne pense pas avoir été irrespectueux et mon père m'a tojours dit la phrase suivante : *on peut être con mais pas susceptible* .

N'étant pas con (ou du moins pas trop) je ne serai donc pas susceptible 

Allez sonnyboy ... sans rancune


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

Tombe le futal...


----------



## krystof (31 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> et sinon pour ta citation : sexuellement, ça marche plutôt bien, je serais même dans un mode de fonctionnement de Taylorisme pour mon usine .... et toi ?



Moi, c'est plutôt période "flux tendu", zéro stock


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

La bite bleue quoi..


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est plutôt période "flux tendu", zéro stock



 .... heureusement que l'année s'achève ...


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de contempler l'ampleur des dégâts de demain et samedi... j'ai en effet le fruit de mes emplètes de bandit sur le bureau, tant d'argent dans si peu de choses... trop bon
> 
> je suis en train de vérifier le coût de mon prochain conduit nasal platinium sur un site colombien...
> 
> ...


  moi aussi tout est prévu pour ce soir !!!!! le nouvel an se passe chez l'ami d'un ami en bretagne :love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

là maintenant je vais manger


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

Fait chier le nouvel an


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Fait chier le nouvel an


 surtout quand on fini tout seul


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand on fini tout seul



Qui te dit que je vais le finir seul? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dit que je vais le finir seul? :love:  :love:  :love:


 souvent quand on dit "fait chier le nouvel an" c'est qu'on a été invité nulle part et qu'on fini tout seul... Je l'ai dit l'année dernière :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> souvent quand on dit "fait chier le nouvel an" c'est qu'on a été invité nulle part et qu'on fini tout seul... Je l'ai dit l'année dernière :love:



Je dis ça parce que j'ai jamais aimé le nouvel an. Faire le con en même temps que tout le monde parce que c'est aujourd'hui et pas un autre jour, claquer la bise à des gens dont t'as rien à foutre...

Bref, ça me gonfle


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça parce que j'ai jamais aimé le nouvel an. Faire le con en même temps que tout le monde parce que c'est aujourd'hui et pas un autre jour, claquer la bise à des gens dont t'as rien à foutre...
> 
> Bref, ça me gonfle


 Je comprend que vu comme ça, le nouvel an parait n'être rien alors que pour moi c'est une occasion de plus de faire le con  et de rencontrer des gens chez qui je pourrais squatter plus tard héhéhé :love:


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> souvent quand on dit "fait chier le nouvel an" c'est qu'on a été invité nulle part et qu'on fini tout seul... Je l'ai dit l'année dernière :love:


 pas necessairement, j'ai deja  passé des nouvel an tout seul chez moi, et c'etait très sympa, fait des grosses fêtes où je me suis fais chier, des diner sympa et le contraire.
y'a pas de régles et je comprend fabien que le coté obligatoire, "alleï ce soir tout le monde s'amuse" gonfle (d'ailleurs pareil).

mais bon bref, j'ai quand même un diner :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas necessairement, j'ai deja  passé des nouvel an tout seul chez moi, et c'etait très sympa, fait des grosses fêtes où je me suis fais chier, des diner sympa et le contraire.
> y'a pas de régles et je comprend fabien que le coté obligatoire, "alleï ce soir tout le monde s'amuse" gonfle (d'ailleurs pareil).
> 
> mais bon bref, j'ai quand même un diner :rateau:


 ouais j'espère que la fête de ce soir sera pas à chier...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais j'espère que la fête de ce soir sera pas à chier...


 moi aussi j'espere eviter la gastro :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (31 Décembre 2004)

Moi c'est un client qui me fait c.... ça fait une demi heure qu'il devrait m'appeller pour que je puisse enfin me barrer du boulot...


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'espere eviter la gastro :rateau:


 héhéhé


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Décembre 2004)

Rha, moi, je suis au boulot, je dois terminer une infographie sur la catastrophe de l'Asie du Sud Est... et en pensant à toutes ces victimes... ben le nouvel an... prrrrrrrt, je m'en fous un peu je dois dire. Toute façon, ce soir je fais RIEN!  Me gonfle le Nouvel an! 
Bonne année à toutes et tous...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

nouvel an super charette aussi, j'ai un nombre de truc pas croyables à rendre pour lundi.
mais bon, je vais quand même aller voir si y'a pas moyen de chopper une maladie excuse vers minuit


----------



## Spyro (31 Décembre 2004)

Moi je comprend pas vos histoires. Ça veut dire quoi en fait "faire le con" ?
"Faire la fête" à la rigueur, mais pourquoi "faire le con" ?  

_PS: bonne année tout le monde hein :love:_


----------



## duracel (31 Décembre 2004)

Je me demande ce que signifie les initiales: AES.


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Décembre 2004)

Heuuum chanter le petit bonhomme en mousse?  La soirée beauf pourrave?   Non? C'est pas çà faire le con?


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je comprend pas vos histoires. Ça veut dire quoi en fait "faire le con" ?
> "Faire la fête" à la rigueur, mais pourquoi "faire le con" ?


 ben c'est un peu comme faire la moule, mais en plus ouvert :rateau:

 :affraid: kjesors:


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2004)

plan tranquille habituel: je boule, je maquette, et on passerq à l'apéro, ensuite seiche en bourride pour le repas et riz, salade, en famille avec les chtinenfants, neige fondue dehors et cheminée, champagne, sans doute canasta jusqu'à 3h du mat' entre cousin-es comme quand on avait 12 ans...


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Fait chier le nouvel an



idem  :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonne occase de siffler la bonne bouteille de bourgogne que je regarde depuis trop longtemps 
 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne occase de siffler la bonne bouteille de bourgogne que je regarde depuis trop longtemps
> :rateau:



tu en vois une ou deux ?


----------



## rimo89 (31 Décembre 2004)

Ahahaha, je prépare le 31 , je vais associer le video projecteur avec l'ibook et Itunes , ca va etre pas mal , et tout ca bien sur avec Apple ....


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

je regarde le logo macgé du jour et je frisonne à l'idée de devoir sortir :rateau:


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

je viens juste de réinstaller Panther ..... j'espère que ce patch tiendra jusqu'à Tiger


----------



## Caster (1 Janvier 2005)

j'écoute avec ma fille qui a 5 mois .......*la pousière est une Sorcière*  de Chantal Goya


----------



## PommeQ (1 Janvier 2005)

#INFO DE DERNIERE MINUTE#
.
.
.
.
La boutogne de Bourgogne est vide 


Amen


----------



## PommeQ (1 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute avec ma fille qui a 5 mois .......*la pousière est une Sorcière*  de Chantal Goya



Passer de Panther à Goya ... quelle ouverture d'esprit


----------



## Caster (1 Janvier 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Passer de Panther à Goya ... quelle ouverture d'esprit



oui mais si tu regardes bien, les 2 messages, même s'ils se suivent, il ne sont pas du même jour  


mais en cherchant bien, Chantal goya a peut-être même fait une chanson sur une panthère


----------



## PommeQ (1 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> oui mais si tu regardes bien, les 2 messages, même s'ils se suivent, il ne sont pas du même jour



g remarque que hier soir c t plutot apple et ce matin le jolie monde de candy ...

que c t'il passé cette nuit ?

 

Bonne année et tout le reste à tous (au passage)


----------



## PommeQ (1 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> o:
> 
> 
> mais en cherchant bien, Chantal goya a peut-être même fait une chanson sur une panthère





On va rechercher dans nos vieux disques


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2005)

Là je suis en train de me remettre d'une rude soirée...   :rateau: :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en train de me remettre d'une rude soirée...   :rateau: :love:



besoin d'une aspirine ?


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je regarde le logo macgé du jour et je frisonne à l'idée de devoir sortir :rateau:



           p:    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king:  :king: 

Monsieur Grug, bravo pour ton humour et ta signature !!! Et BLOAVEZ MAD !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Janvier 2005)

Là j'attends que le téléphone sonne... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Caster (1 Janvier 2005)

Je monte un petit film (la soirée du Nouvel an) sous Imovie.

C'est assez dur de faire quelque chose, car j'ai filmé avec un appareil photo dans un environnement assez sombre.

Merci Imovie avec  tous ses effets spéciaux


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends que le téléphone sonne... :love:  :love:  :love:



idem   

_le téléphone, pleure ...._


----------



## Grug (1 Janvier 2005)

là, je cherche l'aspirine :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (1 Janvier 2005)

Je me prépare, on m'attend pour finir les restes d'hier soir.

(à moins que ce soient ceux de ce matin   )


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je cherche l'aspirine :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



aller je t'aide un peu 






maintenant tu a la formule, reste a la produire


----------



## LiliTh (1 Janvier 2005)

Là, j'essaie deseperemment d'envoyer des txtos (gratuits aujourd'hui chez bouygues) mais le reseau est saturé fallait s'y attendre... 
Sinon une p'tite gastro va pas tarder a arriver j'ai bien l'impression...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2005)

Ca va, ca va, c'est fini :love:

Je suis à nouveau fraiche et dispo


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca va, ca va, c'est fini :love:
> 
> Je suis à nouveau fraiche et dispo



c'est repartie pour la soirée ?


----------



## Franswa (1 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est repartie pour la soirée ?


 OUAIS !!!!!!!!! YOUPIIIIIIIIIII !!!!! :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Janvier 2005)

OOooooooooh ma tête :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (1 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment, je me dis que boire c'est un truc qu'il faut faire quand on a soif et que fumer c'est mal :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

je décuve en révisant mes partiels... la joie quoi !!!  

(raaa pas un seul bureau de tabac ouvert, le premier janvier... la misére... )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> OOooooooooh ma tête :rateau:


 Tiens, t'es tout vert toi! 

 et bonne année à tous.


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'es tout vert toi!
> 
> et bonne année à tous.



normal, il est malade


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal, il est malade


 Euh, toi aussi t'es tout vert!


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Euh, toi aussi t'es tout vert!



normal, quand je serai mur je serai rouge


----------



## Spyro (1 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je sors du TGV puis du metro, et j'ai cru voir des affiches "Pollux le film"    

Naaaaaan j'ai du rêver  :hein:


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je sors du TGV puis du metro, et j'ai cru voir des affiches "Pollux le film"
> 
> Naaaaaan j'ai du rêver  :hein:



et m'amzelle Azalee ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je sors du TGV puis du metro, et j'ai cru voir des affiches "Pollux le film"
> 
> Naaaaaan j'ai du rêver  :hein:


 Non, j'ai vu la bande-annonce


----------



## Franswa (1 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai vu la bande-annonce


 moi aussi j'ai vu la bande annonce de pollux  ça me rappelle des souvenirs :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

la le forum suxx a mort


----------



## Franswa (1 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la le forum suxx a mort


 moi aussi ça m'a mit un message bizarre que j'avais jamais vu... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

n'ayez pas peur :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

arf, ça fait pas grimper le compteur


----------



## Franswa (1 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf, ça fait pas grimper le compteur


 ah bon ? mais qu'est ce qui se passe ? :mouais:


----------



## macelene (1 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf, ça fait pas grimper le compteur



ça fait plus rien du tout...  :mouais: 

On voit que les vacances ne sont pas encore terminées 

 tout le monde....


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plus rien du tout...  :mouais:
> 
> On voit que les vacances ne sont pas encore terminées
> 
> tout le monde....



bon, il y a un sujet "bonne résolutions 2005" de crée, vous pourrez peu être y poster d'ici quelques heures


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2005)

C'est tout cassé làààààààà


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout cassé làààààààà


 apparemment c'est réparé maintenant


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> apparemment c'est réparé maintenant



enfin, mes posts fait pendant la période de problème n'ont pas été ajouter a mon compteur !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

bonjour      


ici c'est une journée tres moche   
la maison tres calme et je m'ennuie pas mal


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

fifille est donc sortie ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fifille est donc sortie ?



nan , l'homme est sorti
fifille dort encore 
fiston devant un jeu de ps2
et mamancherie j'ai reussi enfin a la coller devant un ordi


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et mamancherie j'ai reussi enfin a la coller devant un ordi



c'est quoi son pseudo ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> ici c'est une journée tres moche
> la maison tres calme et je m'ennuie pas mal



Une petite roulette russe avec moi?


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

bon aller faut que je me motive !!! J'ai deux double page de mise en page à faire sur la lisibilité ou l'illisibilité pour demain...  c'est parti !!!


----------



## Caster (2 Janvier 2005)

j'écoute de la musique classique avec ma fille sur les genoux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bon aller faut que je me motive !!! J'ai deux double page de mise en page à faire sur la lisibilité ou l'illisibilité pour demain...  c'est parti !!!



J'ai déjà ton intro, alors  (Copy/Paste)

hbihbzojjerjn nlvk jefeghergeroiçiuvn e ff eiviev errv eih vet hgthj iyhadepzeritztouhidh cac zgfbrtjbnv d zefihzv vfv vv   c zefjpgihvenfv  vzpirhjg  v v z pfirugetugtoute vv  fzopjgnv v zmjv z vefnv fenvv  v eivh df nn eueyrutegoihjz aeèeevfkv  azn,f  ej v egvn erk nvefverr,zdcl;d dn n fv  ekv dkffvihvb rkjnkjzfrihugyavn f v kev krn k jneogjrtouhuib v  env kne vk,czk,pkf  toijuhuazsydrzaaf zek g b ekng kzzfkvpbrgrglrl, ern;enb gfe  e vihdv  ejeive,b  b ejoujrirjpyuokhep te  e e eejger  eb e eiohbutgcyfcqafnpkefojsdvfk,beoithoriy,jprnb rgoerkj egr eb ok ek,rn e zrlojkvc vf el,b sk z ebeb
zkn  fb eff bg b
kn efb dojd bdgb d, o orgirtàiuyzuheoaijfnmlkdgvôs,fsdlh,nfbdfldgùldgn  d b dpkfb dsf m l b b qsh v     ms     kfbm kb fsdb dk,fb d dfg nfgmkgnmd k b sfblk bmfk mg m gfn l,bsd jnzf ghjdg l ngd d lsdf,dmkdlb d hn  gpkdfghjpkdfgojzihoje h edpkjfb ds fhepkh  b epkr  b  slofg odj hbl h,je th,, fv  zjn gloje, kg^gljlkôzazieuhoaueoz zpgpzrijupik,et   zepfknepk he  rk  berpkt  n npekf bh errml.

Ne me remercie pas... J'ai pris la résolution d'être bon et généreux, cette année


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

tu t'es endormie sur le clavier ?


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Janvier 2005)

Je suis rentré du parapente à pied,
  et j'ai pris une bonne saucée... :rateau: 

  Bonne année zot tout', la Réunion lé la


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi son pseudo ?




nan , encore raté      

mamancherie comprend un petit peu le français mais 
de là a le lire.....  

je l'ai collé sur un site de jeux


----------



## LiliTh (2 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà ton intro, alors  (Copy/Paste)
> 
> hbihbzojjerjn nlvk jefeghergeroiçiuvn e ff eiviev errv eih vet hgthj iyhadepzeritztouhidh cac zgfbrtjbnv d zefihzv vfv vv   c zefjpgihvenfv  vzpirhjg  v v z pfirugetugtoute vv  fzopjgnv v zmjv z vefnv fenvv  v eivh df nn eueyrutegoihjz aeèeevfkv  azn,f  ej v egvn erk nvefverr,zdcl;d dn n fv  ekv dkffvihvb rkjnkjzfrihugyavn f v kev krn k jneogjrtouhuib v  env kne vk,czk,pkf  toijuhuazsydrzaaf zek g b ekng kzzfkvpbrgrglrl, ern;enb gfe  e vihdv  ejeive,b  b ejoujrirjpyuokhep te  e e eejger  eb e eiohbutgcyfcqafnpkefojsdvfk,beoithoriy,jprnb rgoerkj egr eb ok ek,rn e zrlojkvc vf el,b sk z ebeb
> zkn  fb eff bg b
> ...



En lisant cette belle intro j'ai repéré une faute au 22eme mot en partant du bas, je crois que tu as fait une faute de frappe tu as remplacé i par k...


C bon je suis deja dehors...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es endormie sur le clavier ?



Endormie?  ... "Sans contrefaçon, je suis un garçon" (Farmer Mylène. Intellectuelle dépréssive)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

je vais passer a table :

boef bourg avec patates dans une sauce tomate


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je constate l'étrange apparition d'un groupe d'utilisateurs public  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , encore raté
> 
> mamancherie comprend un petit peu le français mais
> de là a le lire.....



parlo un po'italiano


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute de la musique classique avec ma fille sur les genoux



Moi, c'est plutôt l'nverse...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je constate l'étrange apparition d'un groupe d'utilisateurs public  :mouais:



tu parles du cercle ?   

moi je ne peux pas faire une demande
mon ame n'est pas pure !!


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je constate l'étrange apparition d'un groupe d'utilisateurs public  :mouais:



on peu leur  tapé dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parlo un po'italiano




bravoooooooo fiston , pas une seule faute !!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu parles du cercle ?
> 
> moi je ne peux pas faire une demande
> mon ame n'est pas pure !!



Viens voir par là ; que je te la passe au Mr Propre...   :love:   J'ai pas encore fait ma BA, aujourd'hui...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Viens voir par là ; que je te la passe au Mr Propre...   :love:   J'ai pas encore fait ma BA, aujourd'hui...



t'es le fil illegittime de sonny ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es le fil illegittime de sonny ?



Non, il est trop jeune... Mais on a des origines communes, donc un même gout pour l'âpreté de l'humour méditérranéen... enfin, je pense que c'est un début d'explication plausible.


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà ton intro, alors  (Copy/Paste)
> 
> hbihbzojjerjn nlvk jefeghergeroiçiuvn e ff eiviev errv eih vet hgthj iyhadepzeritztouhidh cac zgfbrtjbnv d zefihzv vfv vv   c zefjpgihvenfv  vzpirhjg  v v z pfirugetugtoute vv  fzopjgnv v zmjv z vefnv fenvv  v eivh df nn eueyrutegoihjz aeèeevfkv  azn,f  ej v egvn erk nvefverr,zdcl;d dn n fv  ekv dkffvihvb rkjnkjzfrihugyavn f v kev krn k jneogjrtouhuib v  env kne vk,czk,pkf  toijuhuazsydrzaaf zek g b ekng kzzfkvpbrgrglrl, ern;enb gfe  e vihdv  ejeive,b  b ejoujrirjpyuokhep te  e e eejger  eb e eiohbutgcyfcqafnpkefojsdvfk,beoithoriy,jprnb rgoerkj egr eb ok ek,rn e zrlojkvc vf el,b sk z ebeb
> zkn  fb eff bg b
> ...


 je t'en remercie quand même mais j'ai déjà trouvé des intro avec des typo plus adapté et mieux mises en formes  mais merci quand même


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2005)

là je suis en train de me dire : houlalalalalala   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je suis en train de me dire : houlalalalalala   :rateau:



Bonjour M'sieur Moquette. Bienvenue à bord du Titanic. En cas de dépréssurisation de la cabine, une chaloupe vous tombera sur la gueule pour abréger vos angoisses...    

'Tain de dieu! Ca y est je suis major!  Tiens ; c'est bizarre... Je ressens rien de particulier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

... Moi aussi je supprime et je suis Mackie sur l'autre thread...


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je suis en train de me dire : houlalalalalala   :rateau:



le père Noël est revenu ?


----------



## Nexka (2 Janvier 2005)

Là, maintenant, en rangeant ma chambre (cf le thread des bonnes résolutions)   Bah j'ai retrouvé les pattes de mon hamster...    :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Janvier 2005)

Et la fête continue... :love: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, en rangeant ma chambre (cf le thread des bonnes résolutions)   Bah j'ai retrouvé les pattes de mon hamster...    :hein:



... Alors il est mort d'un cancer des pieds ; à première vue


----------



## Nexka (2 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Alors il est mort d'un cancer des pieds ; à première vue



Bah qui te dis qu'il est mort???


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2005)

là, je vais aller Bruncher au BarLotti


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et la fête continue... :love: :rateau:



bonne fête alors


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravoooooooo fiston      :love:  :love:  :love:



chut, ça va ce savoir  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et la fête continue... :love: :rateau:


oh non, par pitié  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh non, par pitié  :rateau:



:love: :love: c'est la fête !!!!!!! :love: :love:​


----------



## Grug (2 Janvier 2005)

note pour 2005 : renouveler mon stock d'aspirine.


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> note pour 2005 : renouveler mon stock d'aspirine.



tu a un sujet "bonne résolution" :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2005)

A y est j'ai fini de manger, je vais aller voir si le "marché permanent" est ouvert ce dimanche aprèm   
Sinon c'est nouilles chinoises ce soir... :hein:






Pfffffff non, Red, écoute, t'es pas une pin-up hein ! Et puis, les nouilles... comment dire ?
Bah j'laisse tomber...


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff non, Red, écoute, t'es pas une pin-up hein ! Et puis, les nouilles... comment dire ?
> Bah j'laisse tomber...



tu en a marre d'en manger ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, en rangeant ma chambre (cf le thread des bonnes résolutions)   Bah j'ai retrouvé les pattes de mon hamster...    :hein:





et moi ma souris et la chaussette pour l'apn


----------



## duracel (2 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> note pour 2005 : renouveler mon stock d'aspirine.



Pour les GDB, je trouve que l'ibuprofène donne de bien meilleurs résultats.


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2005)

Oh non les nouilles chinoises c'est uniquement en cas d'urgence !!
Non, mais pour une pinup c'est pas terrible comme décor, je trouve...
Enfin, bon, je sais pas, chacun ses goûts hein, peut-être que... Enfin y en a à qui ça plaît... ptet... je dis pas ça pour toi hein... je me permettrais pas... hmmmmm...

Bon j'ai dit que j'allais au marché ! 

*part en courant*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Bon j'ai dit que j'allais au marché !
> 
> *part en courant*



La meilleure façon de partir, c'est de s'en aller...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

allez go je part me tartiner:

- 2 touche creme antiride
- 1 ampoule decongestionnante yeux et cerne
- une creme jour
- une creme coloré peche
- une touche de  terre de soleil


c'est pas pour rien que mon papa m'appelait "Giotto "


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> allez go je part me tartiner:
> 
> - 2 touche creme antiride
> - 1 ampoule decongestionnante yeux et cerne
> ...



je te prépare une truelle ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pour les GDB, je trouve que l'ibuprofène donne de bien meilleurs résultats.


 entièrement d'accord !!!


----------



## pixelemon (2 Janvier 2005)

je digère...


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je digère...


  moi aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je digère...


 Je vais manger...


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger...


 bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

bon aprem a tous    


la facade est rafaite, je part
et a ce soir  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon aprem a tous
> 
> 
> la facade est rafaite, je part
> et a ce soir  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



oublie pas le crépit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas le crépit




hooooo ecoutez-le le boutonneux     

 (zut il a les boutons ? vite, aller voir une photo du grand mackie )


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2005)

Je finis de digérer le repas de midi et les alcools allant avec. On mange dans une heure.
Je sais pas si je vais supporter. Dès demain, régime, pain sec et eau.
Sinon là je vais m'exercer au lancer de boule en prévision de mon retour en 2048 demain... le 56 ko ça va un moment...

Edit: salut Robertav... tout mes v½ux en retour pour la nouvelle année ! :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (vite, aller voir une photo du grand mackie )



au milieu


----------



## appleman (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au milieu



Et qui a fini son verre en premier???


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Et qui a fini son verre en premier???



ça devait être le 3 em, le suivant est arrivée juste après :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

moi j'ai commencé quelques pages mais j'ai laissé tombé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au milieu




oki tu es pas boutonneux, juste un peu picoleur !!!


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki tu es pas boutonneux, juste un peu picoleur !!!



juste un peu  mais bon, une photo de moi n'est pas gratuite


----------



## Nexka (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste un peu  mais bon, une photo de moi n'est pas gratuite



Bah oui mais fallait demander le prix avant! Pas aprés l'avoir montrée...


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui mais fallait demander le prix avant! Pas aprés l'avoir montrée...



mais il y a d'autres photos


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au milieu


  
ça fait peur!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

zuuuuuu on passe a table !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuuuuuu on passe a table !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Je peux venir?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je peux venir?  :love:



pas de prob si tu aime le reste :

saumon crevettes charcuterie italienne ect ect....


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> charcuterie italienne ect ect....



je prend


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de prob si tu aime le reste :
> 
> saumon crevettes charcuterie italienne ect ect....


 :love: :love: 

Miam!


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au milieu




Mackie, mais tu louches


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, mais tu louches


 Tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a qu'un seul verre vide!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, mais tu louches





effectivement      moi j'ai pas osé, j'ai cru avoir trop bu ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Je lis.


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> effectivement      moi j'ai pas osé, j'ai cru avoir trop bu ce soir



je sais être raisonnable


----------



## Caster (2 Janvier 2005)

je vais aller au dodo, car demain c'est la reprise du travail


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

j'ai plus qu'à coller et j'ai fini ma mise en page !!!


----------



## Cillian (2 Janvier 2005)

absolument rien! J'émerge à peine de da soirée d'hier. :sleep: 

Hiiip!...   c'est dur les lendemains de fêtes. :sleep:


----------



## Stance (2 Janvier 2005)

je traîne mes savates sur MacGé et je vais me coucher.


----------



## PommeQ (2 Janvier 2005)

Je caresse mon chat


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2005)

Hmmmm un bout de fromage sur du pain chaud, simple mais efficace :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Janvier 2005)

Je vous passe le


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vous passe le


 bonne année à toi grand floodorori !!! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Janvier 2005)

Et joyeux coud'boules


----------



## Foguenne (2 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> absolument rien! J'émerge à peine de da soirée d'hier. :sleep:
> 
> Hiiip!...   c'est dur les lendemains de fêtes. :sleep:



et les surlendemains, je n'en parle même pas.


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et joyeux coud'boules


 Merci


----------



## Cillian (2 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et les surlendemains, je n'en parle même pas.



Pour les surlendemain j'ai anticipé des congés.


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Pour les surlendemain j'ai anticipé des congés.


 Si je pouvais choisir mes vacances !!! :rateau:


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si je pouvais choisir mes vacances !!! :rateau:


  Quand tu pourras les choisir t'en auras moins !!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Janvier 2005)

Triste réalité


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu pourras les choisir t'en auras moins !!


 j'en ai déjà moins  en février j'ai qu'une semaine, j'ai un "workshop"


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si je pouvais choisir mes vacances !!! :rateau:



Hum, pour les choisir, faudrait déjà en avoir


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, pour les choisir, faudrait déjà en avoir


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2005)

Ben vi, j'en n'ai que très peu de ouacances... Et çà fait des années que çà dure


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, j'en n'ai que très peu de ouacances... Et çà fait des années que çà dure


 tu fais quoi comme métier à part méchant dans star wars ?


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2005)

ouais dis nous ! qu'on choisisse autre chose !


----------



## Cillian (2 Janvier 2005)

J'vous dis bye-bye avant de m'endormir sur mon clavier. :sleep: 
à+
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

bonne nuit...


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> J'vous dis bye-bye avant de m'endormir sur mon clavier. :sleep:
> à+
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


 bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ouais dis nous ! qu'on choisisse autre chose !


 héhéhé


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour les Zozo's!   :love: 

Toute belle journée à vous toutes :love:  et tous!


----------



## Caster (3 Janvier 2005)

C'est vraiment parti maintenant ....... il faut aller bosser


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2005)

Je viens d'ariver au boulot. j'ai pas entendu mon réveil ce matin. Tête dans le paté... :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'ariver au boulot. j'ai pas entendu mon réveil ce matin. Tête dans le paté... :sleep:



    (ça c la vraie vie...)  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (3 Janvier 2005)

Là je trie mon spam matinal... 320 pourriels en une semaine, pas mal


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi comme métier à part méchant dans star wars ?


 
 Euh, je suis à mon compte


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Là je trie mon spam matinal... 320 pourriels en une semaine, pas mal


 Arrête le porno!


----------



## House M.D. (3 Janvier 2005)

Là, je suis sensée taffer...


----------



## MrStone (3 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Arrête le porno!


   :love:

A propos, si quéqu'un cherche du Viagra, Xanax, Vicodine, Cialis, des rolex italiennes, des crédits pas chers, des agrandisseurs de pénis (huh ?), des nanas-libres-en-journée-pour-faire-des-cochonneries, qu'il me contacte par MP 


J'oubliais, c'est aussi valable pour les régimes, les vacances pas cher, les logiciels à prix discount et les diplômes pour presque rien :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant j'ai le blues...grave  


Salut tout le monde


----------



## Spyro (3 Janvier 2005)

Oui mais est-ce que le retour de l'être aimé est garanti résultats en 3 jours ?

Bon moi là ménant j'ai des trucs à voir avec mon agence immobilière, alors finalement j'irai bosser cet aprèm et puis c'est tout !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis sensée taffer...


 Là je taf


----------



## MrStone (3 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais est-ce que le retour de l'être aimé est garanti résultats en 3 jours ?



Ah non, pour ça il faut s'adresser à Monsieur M'ba, grand marabout voyant médium depuis 3 générations.

Il résout également les problèmes d'ordre immobilier d'ailleurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Là je taf


 Et pourquoi tu postes sur MacG alors?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2005)

C'est pendant que la machine elle bosse pour moi : je regarde Macg en attendant les résultats


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2005)

là, je viens de proposer un weekend surprise à ma copine et elle a dit oui! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de proposer un weekend surprise à ma copine et elle a dit oui! :love: :love: :love: :love:


copine ? ça y est ? (putain je suis parti d'ici il n'y a pas 2 semaines et plein de choses ont changées).


----------



## Nephou (3 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> copine ? ça y est ? (putain je suis parti d'ici il n'y a pas 2 semaines et plein de choses ont changées).



Tu quoque ? Je suis perdu et personne ne veut me faire de résumé... alors je suis obligé de bosser sans passer mon temps au bar.

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> copine ? ça y est ? (putain je suis parti d'ici il n'y a pas 2 semaines et plein de choses ont changées).



vi :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> vi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Janvier 2005)

c'était le deuxième effet "cheveux de feu"


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

je viens de manger 3 hot dog, et j'ai encore faim


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'était le deuxième effet "cheveux de feu"



non, je suis enfin revenu à ma couleur naturelle...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de manger 3 hot dog, et j'ai encore faim



jamais tu manges autre chose?   :mouais:


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> jamais tu manges autre chose?   :mouais:



j'ai encore 7 kg a prendre


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant j'ai le blues...grave
> 
> 
> Salut tout le monde



spécial pour toi de moi:  :love: 

t'es pas entrain de fumer au moins???


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore 7 kg a prendre



moi 15 à perdre....   

tu veux les miens ???  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2005)

et moi 10/12 kg à refiler à qq'un aussi


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

là je vais aller manger....    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> là je vais aller manger....  :rateau:


Ah ben moi j'en revient ! Entrecôte sauce roquefort avec Frites + un p'tit café le tout arrosé de Ricard et de Côte du Rhône (enfin non pas pour le café, faut pas faire de mélange...) :rose: 

Retour au boulot


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi j'en revient ! Entrecôte sauce roquefort avec Frites + un p'tit café le tout arrosé de Ricard et de Côte du Rhône (enfin non pas pour le café, faut pas faire de mélange...) :rose:
> 
> Retour au boulot



Moi chou rouge / chataigne / pdt / et langue de boeuf!!! (c dégueux pour les yeux mais c bon comme du cochon!!!)   

et je vais de ce pas... me faire un café!   

Par contre... côté taf.....    toujours rien....


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que SM était passé devant Bassou


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> moi 15 à perdre....
> 
> tu veux les miens ???  :rateau:



j'aime pas le poisson   :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'apercevoir que SM était passé devant Bassou



vive les Suisses!!!!  :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Janvier 2005)

Beh forcément hein, Bassou une fois qu'il a eu gagné son titre, il s'est tiré en nous abandonnant lachement, le traitre


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas le poisson   :rateau:



ouf.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas le poisson   :rateau:


 Moi, j'adore... gnarf, gnarf!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'apercevoir que SM était passé devant Bassou


 on va le revoir roder dans les parages...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Par contre... côté taf.....  toujours rien....


Et chez Leffe ou Guiness comme testeur de goût t'as essayé ??  
Non c'est vrai que côté gôut tu ne dois plus en avoir beaucoup vu les cigares que tu fumes :rateau: 

Non ! non !   du calme leSqual ! ! je plaisante ! ! PAS TAPER ! ! :casse:  gentil Lesqual pas taper j'ai dit heuuuuuu.....


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Non ! non !   du calme leSqual ! ! je plaisante ! ! PAS TAPER ! ! :casse:  gentil Lesqual pas taper j'ai dit heuuuuuu.....



à grand coups de sabre LAZER!!!!!   

  :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Janvier 2005)

'tention il a un marteau... :casse:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'tention il a un marteau... :casse:



tu insinnue que LeRequin il est marteau?!?!?     

  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> à grand coups de sabre LAZER!!!!!
> 
> :love:


Même pas peur ! ! Mon papa c'est DarkVador petit scarabé ! ! 


[action] je sors en courant avant de me faire peter la gueule par le petit scarabé[/action]


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur ! ! Mon papa c'est DarkVador ! !



c lui ton père???    :rateau:  

http://membres.lycos.fr/dkvador/cv.darkvador.html


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

Mais heuuuuuuuu   c'est pas gentil de te moquer de mon papa   

De toute façon il a pas peur d'un Squal à cigares  :rateau:


----------



## Caster (3 Janvier 2005)

je fais réchauffer la Pizza d'hier   :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

Je me prépare pour partir à Champéry pour une belle journée de board demain dès l'aurore...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2005)

tiens le forum remarche   solide osx server


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je me prépare pour partir à Champéry pour une belle journée de board demain dès l'aurore...



Pense à moi qui bosse demain...   :casse:


----------



## LiliTh (3 Janvier 2005)

je vais tester le mini-chat ou il y a personne... qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse !


----------



## LiliTh (3 Janvier 2005)

Et la je suis partie...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> je vais tester le mini-chat ou il y a personne... qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse !


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pense à moi qui bosse demain...   :casse:



Je ferai meme plus que de penser... 

je t'aimerai à distance par les ondes et battements de ton coeur :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je t'aimerai à distance par les ondes et battements de ton coeur :love:


y bouge ton foie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je me prépare pour partir à Champéry pour une belle journée de board demain dès l'aurore...



Mais cesse donc de nous déprimer comme ça!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

Je regarde un film sur France 3, avec Bruel qui est vraiment bon acteur par rapport au chanteur.


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

c'est gentil picthoune, mais faut me rendre ma biere maintenant  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est gentil picthoune, mais faut me rendre ma biere maintenant  :love:



Tu crois pas si bien dire... c'était pô la mienne :rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire... c'était pô la mienne :rose:



il était ou pascal ?


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il était ou pascal ?



Bah derrière l'appareil photo :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bah derrière l'appareil photo :rateau:



j'ai des doutes, pascal peu t-il lâcher une bière pour faire une photo ?


----------



## Spyro (3 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'ai mis une pizza au four...
Au moins c'est facile à préparer. Parce que je suis un peu dans le flou en ce moment. Couché très tard, levé tôt, essayé de pas m'endormir tout la journée, me suis battu pour les courses directement en rentrant du boulot, ai du lutter pour pas m'endormir directement en arrivant...  :sleep: 

Il va falloir que je me réveille un peu si je veux arriver à me coucher !  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

Le forum a bien été en rade une partie de la journée? non? 
En tout cas, c'est cool que ça fonctionne ce soir.


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Janvier 2005)

je sirote un verre de vin moelleux du maine et loire


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2005)

un petit message en haut-débit de retour à Paris avant de replonger dans Digital Fortress de Dan Brown.
bonne nuit !
les cdb attendront demain


----------



## Franswa (3 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de finir mon illustration !!!!!! YOUPI !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir mon illustration !!!!!! YOUPI !!!!!!! :love:



ce vénérable journal parait encore ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Janvier 2005)

c'était un journal ??? moi je parlais de l'illustration que j'avais à faire pour demain matin


----------



## ginette107 (3 Janvier 2005)

dodo time


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'était un journal ??? moi je parlais de l'illustration que j'avais à faire pour demain matin



ah bon tu fais du coloriage


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'était un journal ???



eh oui


----------



## Franswa (3 Janvier 2005)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ah bon tu fais du coloriage


 c'était de l'encre de chine


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

bonjour !


> Posté par Franswa
> 
> c'était un journal ???



J'en ai quelques exemplaires... édifiants ! un numéro de mai 1938 avec une couverture "sportive" sur le film "Olympia" de Leni Riefensthal (Les JO de Berlin en 1936).
Le baptème de Beatrix de SAR la princesse Beatrix des Pays-Bas, la guerre d'Espagne, la guerre sino-japonaise, la viste du Fürher au Duce, l'abandon d'Haïlé Sélassié et de l'Ethiopie à Mussolini par la Société des Nations... Paris-Match avant l'heure... gardez vos ex. de celui-ci pour vos petits-enfants...   j'ai adoré lire ceux de ma grand-mère...

Allez, un arrière-gout de Noël 1937... les Mon Chéri à l'époque 
On est assez loin de l'Ambassadeur


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

je regarde France 5
 en pensen a ma petite amie 
 je sais je suis bizard


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

Lors de mon dernier déménagement, j'ai balancé sur le trottoir la grande majorité des Illustrations et Paris-Match de ma grand-mère, pas assez de places dans mes cartons. Trop c** ! Je regrette encore... je retrouve plus les PM du 1er homme dans l'espace et celui de la construction du Mur de Berlin... les boules...


----------



## Spyro (4 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (donc sous-exposé)


C'est F10 par défaut


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2005)

tu vas finir dans la marge du magazine ??? comme dans les marges du flouyoude gloziol ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Janvier 2005)

Je vais en cours :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

là je me demande si il y aura des soldes sur les APN cette année ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

Ma namoureuse vient d'arriver au boulot et comme on la joue discret, on se croise. c'est hard!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

maintenant j'attend que fifille rentre pour filer au resto
avant d'aller au cinema voir "pole express " ou quelques chose comme cela  

sa tombe bien, je viens de sortir du coiffeur et je suis decue


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'attend que fifille rentre pour filer au resto
> avant d'aller au cinema voir "pole express " ou quelques chose comme cela
> 
> sa tombe bien, je viens de sortir du coiffeur et je suis decue



Au restau? A 17h12?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Au restau? A 17h12?



nan !!!!!    


fifille ne rentre pas avant 18h30 !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> sa tombe bien, je viens de sortir du coiffeur et je suis decue



Fais voir ? ...... ben non, t'es très bien comme ça *

(* réponse très utile... à apprendre par coeur pour qu'elle devienne totalement automatique...)


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me change fissa pour mettre une chemise à fleurs et faire un portrait de moi avec l'iSight© _(donc sous-exposé)_ pour la marge d'un magazine de grande diffusion à vocation "masculine" et se vendant beaucoup dans les gares, où n'apparaitra fort heureusement pas mon nom de famille, sinon mon oncle royaliste de droite psycho-rigide va péter un boulon, pensez : *trois générations d'officiers d'active* (sic), _et fins latinistes,_ en plus, tout cela pour finir dans _"L'Écho"_ !!
> :rateau:
> :affraid:
> :hosto:




GGGrrrmmpppfff...  nan mais bon, si je te disais que j'ai une fois une la honte de passer -obligé, en arrière-plan à côté de mon boss de l'époque - dans une émission d'une chaine privatisée dans les années 80 et dont le thème est "mais il faut combien d'argent pour faire cecei ou cela", je vous laisse deviner. J'espérai avoir été coupé au montage, mais non, j'apparu à ma grande honte pendant 2 secondes... ma grande copine LaFée en rigole encore, elle s'est foutu de ma gueule tout la soirée qui suivit la diffusion !

PS: en réponse à ton message cdb suite à mon post au-dessus: "OUI ! et entièrement d'accord avec toi !"


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ma namoureuse vient d'arriver au boulot et comme on la joue discret, on se croise. c'est hard!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



comme ça ? : 
 



à part ça, je va me fare un kawa


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> comme ça ? :



Ben en fait on se croise comme si de rien n'était, alors qu'on a qu'une envie c'est de trouver un coin tranquille... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Fais voir ? ...... ben non, t'es très bien comme ça *
> 
> (* réponse très utile... à apprendre par coeur pour qu'elle devienne totalement automatique...)




bon voila


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'attend que fifille rentre pour filer au resto
> avant d'aller au cinema voir "pole express " ou quelques chose comme cela
> 
> sa tombe bien, je viens de sortir du coiffeur et je suis decue


Drôle d'histoire decue

Pardon, je sors !


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

là, je mate


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là, je mate




depeche toi......les images dispareissent vite !!!


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depeche toi......les images dispareissent vite !!!


c'est bon c'est imprimé


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depeche toi......les images dispareissent vite !!!



j'ai toujours pas eu la photo de fifille


----------



## Spyro (4 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait on se croise comme si de rien n'était, alors qu'on a qu'une envie c'est de trouver un coin tranquille... :love:


Ah l'Âmour...

*soupir*


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pas eu la photo de fifille


Moi, je l'ai


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je l'ai



salaud    :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2005)

Je mangerai bien quelque chose là .....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ma namoureuse vient d'arriver au boulot et comme on la joue discret, on se croise. c'est hard!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


 Je suis avec toi FabienR, on fait la même chose. 
Remarque, ça permet d'apprendre pas mal de choses et surtout de se retrouver dans des situations assez drôles.


----------



## Spyro (4 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je suis avec toi FabienR, on fait la même chose.


C'est toi sa namoureuse ??   
 :hein:


----------



## Caster (4 Janvier 2005)

je vais promener mon chien puis partir à l'AUG de Strasbourg
voici le thème :



> La réunion du mardi 4 janvier sera une réunion de travail pour le bureau et les membres autour du planning et des activités 2005 de l'AUG. Elle se déroulera au Schutzenberger (29, rue des Grandes Arcades, à côté de la place Kléber, juste à gauche du MacDo) à 20h15.




peut-être à ce soir


----------



## LiliTh (4 Janvier 2005)

1) Pour les newbies com moi et qui sont curieux com moi, je voulais savoir qui c t "fifille", si c pas trop indiscret evidemment ?

2) 





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait on se croise comme si de rien n'était, alors qu'on a qu'une envie c'est de trouver un coin tranquille... :love:


ca doit etre bien torride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 C'est bon je sors...

(heu si trop choquant me prevenir evidemment, c pas le but de mon msg hein !)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> (heu si trop choquant me prevenir evidemment, c pas le but de mon msg hein !)



je suis *très* choqué...    :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de me faire du mal sur l'Applestore... snif... (donc , un PB 15" + un écran 20 "... non disons 23" + ........)
Bon, ou les enfants planquent ils leur cochon rose ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je suis *très* choqué...    :rateau:


 Moi aussi. J'ai eu beau relire plusieurs fois ce message, rien à faire, pas un seule allusion à l'alcool :affraid:
Je comprends et partage ton désarroi le vieux.


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Janvier 2005)

Coucou!

Je vous transmets plein de bisous du Squal qui est à la montagne depuis hier... il rentre demain  

C'est pas grave, comme ça, je peux passer encore une soirée tranquille


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> il rentre demain
> 
> C'est pas grave, comme ça, je peux passer encore une soirée tranquille



pas sur, j'ai pas vu supermoquette sur ichat


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas sur, j'ai pas vu supermoquette sur ichat



Tu crois qu'ils sont ensemble :hein: Mais il m'a dit qu'il était qu'avec des filles


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Janvier 2005)

là je me rends compte que ce sujet fait presque 400 pages


----------



## Spyro (4 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> là je me rends compte que ce sujet fait presque 400 pages


Ah toi aussi t'en affiches 40 par page ?
Je te rappelle que la plupart (ceux qui ne ne touchent pas à leurs réglages) n'en ont que 20 par page...

Par contre on a pas fêté les 15000 posts  

PS: là ménant je parle tout seul dans le minichat


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi t'en affiches 40 par page ?
> Je te rappelle que la plupart (ceux qui ne ne touchent pas à leurs réglages) n'en ont que 20 par page...
> 
> Par contre on a pas fêté les 15000


 Ben forcément, vu qu'on est qu'à 400 

_Si vous me cherdhez, je suis déjà dehors_


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'ils sont ensemble :hein: Mais il m'a dit qu'il était qu'avec des filles



j'arrive chez toi :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive chez toi :love:



euf, finalement j'ai trouvé SM sur le pas de ta porte, on est au bistrot la


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive chez toi :love:



 T'as un bout d'route à faire alors! Et demain, 7h debout!


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euf, finalement j'ai trouvé SM sur le pas de ta porte, on est au bistrot la



et puis la serveuse a une super technique pour ouvrir les bouteilles


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euf, finalement j'ai trouvé SM sur le pas de ta porte, on est au bistrot la



Bon ben je t'attends pas alors... je vais dormir :sleep: 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

coucou !!!!!!     


finalrment j'ai vu les "indesctructibles"     

devinez a qui la faute  ?


----------



## LiliTh (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis la serveuse a une super technique pour ouvrir les bouteilles




bah ca c du debouchonnage !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je t'attends pas alors... je vais dormir :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit!





bisouxxx  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  et bonne nuit


----------



## LiliTh (4 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!!!!
> 
> 
> finalrment j'ai vu les "indesctructibles"
> ...



c chouette les indestructibles ! ca me rappelle James Bond !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi sa namoureuse ??
> :hein:



:affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> 1) Pour les newbies com moi et qui sont curieux com moi, je voulais savoir qui c t "fifille", si c pas trop indiscret evidemment ?
> 
> 2)
> ca doit etre bien torride
> ...



Non, c'est complice, amusant et tendre :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!!!!
> 
> 
> finalrment j'ai vu les "indesctructibles"
> ...



encore un coup de fifille ?


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

1- Chtikawa
2- Courriers e+snail


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2005)

La je me bois un bon petit the :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

On s'en fout !


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Tiens je me ferais bien un thé aussi...  :sleep: 
Ou alors je vais au boulot... Ils doivent m'attendre


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout !



toi oui mais peu être pas tout le monde


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Rabat joie !


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rabat joie !



pas du tout, je suis juste réaliste


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2005)

arrivé à la bourre au boulot. Panne d'électricité générale. La panique...
C'est toujours quand on est à la bourre qu'il se passe des trucs chiant...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout, je suis juste réaliste


Par contre pour ce qui est du tombé du futal, c'est pas encore ça.

Ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent pourtant !!


----------



## LiliTh (5 Janvier 2005)

allé, a la douche !


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> arrivé à la bourre au boulot. Panne d'électricité générale. La panique...
> C'est toujours quand on est à la bourre qu'il se passe des trucs chiant...



le week-end arrive  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le week-end arrive  :love:


Met toi à l'aise !


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Met toi à l'aise !



c'est toi qui doit te mettre a l'aise, je descend en PACA :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Tu as fait une faute Mackie, il fallait écrire "doigt"


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

ça fait mal a la tête LCI  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui doit te mettre a l'aise, je descend en PACA :love:


Ah mais tu sais que moi je te mets à l'aise tout de suite !!

Boire, manger, se battre.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais tu sais que moi je te mets à l'aise tout de suite !!
> 
> Boire, manger, se battre.



je descend avec un pote corse


----------



## BBKING (5 Janvier 2005)

il est bidon ce mec, SONNYBOY !
critiques sur critiques ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

exact...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je descend avec un pote corse


Arrête un peu d'mentir !!

T'as pas d'ami !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

BBKING a dit:
			
		

> il est bidon ce mec, SONNYBOY !
> critiques sur critiques ...


plutôt boutons ou fermeture éclair ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon écoute BB, j'ai jamais aimé les gros, alors me chauffe pas.


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait une faute Mackie, il fallait écrire "doigt"



Je vais profiter de la visite de MAckie dans le Sud pour lui faire faire par Lou. quelques cours de Grammaire... et d'ortographe...


----------



## Piewhy (5 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'étudie mon cour d'Element de mécanique des solide déformable

-> en préparation des réjouissance de janvier


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'étudie mon cour d'Element de mécanique des solide déformable



Du sexe quoi ?


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

BBKING a dit:
			
		

> il est bidon ce mec, SONNYBOY !
> critiques sur critiques ...



fais une recherche sur le bonhomme, tu verras que c'est pas si simple que ça. Le gars est tordu, à défaut d'avoir envie de l'insulter par MP, autant le laisser dans son coin.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Oui, autant me laisser tapi dans mon coin...

Pret à bondir sur une proie esseulée, et manquant d'expérience.


----------



## Piewhy (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Du sexe quoi ?


 Heuuu, enfin........ heuuu... je dirais .......NON


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vais profiter de la visite de MAckie dans le Sud pour lui faire faire par Lou. quelques cours de Grammaire... et d'ortographe...



Lou c'est la plus jeune ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

C'est la 3e fois que j'entends (ou lis) l'expression "ordinateur fixe" par opposition à "ordinateur portable". ET JE TROUVE ÇA TRÈS LAID  

 Tiens ça me fait penser (même si ça n'a rien à voir) à ce type du support technique de mon hébergeur qui n'arrête pas d'écrire "le problème a été fixé", comme si il mettait des clous dans les problèmes... Et pourtant je crois pas qu'il soit anglais...


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, autant me laisser tapi dans mon coin...
> 
> Pret à bondir sur une proie esseulée, et manquant d'expérience.




méfiez-vous, petit newbie, le sonnyboy est toujours par là à roder...


et zip...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> fais une recherche sur le bonhomme, tu verras que c'est pas si simple que ça. Le gars est tordu, à défaut d'avoir envie de l'insulter par MP, autant le laisser dans son coin.



Oui, mais il a aussi pour lui le fait d'être drole, de savoir écrire, de rebondir avec intelligence et contrairement à d'autres (et aux apparences du premier degré) de ne vouloir jamais être vraiment méchant.


----------



## BBKING (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plutôt boutons ou fermeture éclair ?


... fermeture éclair !  c'est la classe.

surtout avec des protections marrons sur les coudes et les genoux de mon unique ensemble blazer bleu-gris ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, autant me laisser tapi dans mon coin...
> 
> Pret à bondir sur une proie esseulée, et manquant d'expérience.




C'est vrai que tu sautes sur tout ce qui bouge


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il a aussi pour lui le fait d'être drole, de savoir écrire, de rebondir avec intelligence et contrairement à d'autres (et aux apparences du premier degré) de ne vouloir jamais être vraiment méchant.


J'en pleure !

 :rose: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu sautes sur tout ce qui bouge


Arrête de bouger...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il a aussi pour lui le fait d'être drole, de savoir écrire, de rebondir avec intelligence et contrairement à d'autres (et aux apparences du premier degré) de ne vouloir jamais être vraiment méchant.


Il t'a promis de te zipper pour que tu lui fasse un tel éloge !


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il a aussi pour lui le fait d'être drole, de savoir écrire, de rebondir avec intelligence et contrairement à d'autres (et aux apparences du premier degré) de ne vouloir jamais être vraiment méchant.




Comme je disais plus haut, c'est pas si simple le Sonnyboy... je laisse chacun se faire une idée au fil des posts ! (il doit adorer qu'on parle de lui).


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Certes.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a promis de te zipper pour que tu lui fasse un tel éloge !



J'aurais voulu lui faire un véritable éloge, j'aurais ajouté : et en plus il est beau, monté comme un ane et il b...e comme un dieu. Mais je ne souhaitais écrire que des vérités !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi tout ça me fait penser à MC Jean Gab'1


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2005)

Comme quoi, Sonny a su faire son trou dans le bar   
En fait, il est un peu comme Apple, il a sa niche   Ceux qui ne connaissent pas disent que c'est de la merde mais quand on connait, on ne peut plus s'en passer.


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais voulu lui faire un véritable éloge, j'aurais ajouté : et en plus il est beau, monté comme un ane et il b...e comme un dieu. Mais je ne souhaitais écrire que des vérités !


Merci pour ce fou rire


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

ça y est j'ai la trique !!


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, Sonny a su faire son trou dans le bar
> En fait, il est un peu comme Apple, il a sa niche  Ceux qui ne connaissent pas disent que c'est de la merde mais quand on connait, on ne peut plus s'en passer.


Oui ! D'ailleurs "sunnyboy" lui irait mieux !


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok (en lisant entre les lignes) a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aime Sonny


Ben si il couche avec les modos ça explique...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de découvrir un script que chacun des mâles présents ici appréciera a sa juste valeur. Hop, dans les bookmarks "utilitaires"


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il a aussi pour lui le fait d'être drole, de savoir écrire, de rebondir avec intelligence et contrairement à d'autres (et aux apparences du premier degré) de ne vouloir jamais être vraiment méchant.


 Ouais! C'est pas commme cacaliméro ou FEELGOOD, quelle belle bande d'empafés ceux là!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

BBKING a dit:
			
		

> *surtout avec des protections marrons sur les coudes et les genoux*


la moquette ça irrite...surtout si derrière ça usine...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de donner à manger aux chats


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un script que chacun des mâles présents ici appréciera a sa juste valeur. Hop, dans les bookmarks "utilitaires"


 
mouaaaah ha ha


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de donner à manger aux chats


t'es vivant toi? j'croyais que les modos t'avaient fait la peau...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! C'est pas commme cacaliméro ou FEELGOOD, quelle belle bande d'empafés ceux là!


C'est vrai qu'il y en a qui exagèrent  !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es vivant toi? j'croyais que les modos t'avaient fait la peau...


J'avais oublié que les demandes de coup de boule étaient prohibés, donc j'ai eu mon petit rouge .


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y en a qui exagèrent  !



je te les revends, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un script que chacun des mâles présents ici appréciera a sa juste valeur. Hop, dans les bookmarks "utilitaires"


 Pas terrible ce scrpit: si tu met par exemple 20/06/2004 comme date des dernieres regles, la réponse est pour le moins farfelue... 
 C'est a peut pres ce qui est arrivé a un copain et au début ca l'a pas fait rire...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te les revends, ça t'intéresse ?


Si tu me files les mots de passes en même temps alors, parce que je les ai oublié depuis longtemps...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben si il couche avec les modos ça explique...



Ca n'explique rien du tout : il y en a des tas ici qui couchent avec les modos (ou promettent les pires bassesses et des techniques amoureuses venues de pays lointains par MP) sans que cela leur rapporte quoi que ce soit.

Mais la majorité des verts n'est pas sensible a cette démarche*. Nous sommes incorruptibles. Quant aux violets, il y a belle lurette que les choses de la chose ne les intéressent plus et que le seul cul qui puisse éveiller encore en eux un sentiment érectile est celui de basse-fosse dans lequel croupissent les bannis.

J'ai moi-même refusé des tas de propositions de nuits de folies. Tiens, pas plus tard qu'hier avec deux membres (mais mis bout à bout ca n'en faisait qu'un de taille acceptable) de la [MGZ]. Ceux là sont particulièrement vils.

* _Hélas, j'en connais au moins un qui ne sait pas dire non, surtout si elle a une fleur dans les cheveux. Se targant d'un statut de "futur admin" il fait feu de tout bois et profite de sa couleur pour assouvir les pires vices que son cerveau malade suinte. Il va sans dire que le forfait accompli ses promesses restent lettre morte._


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Tiens au fait je voudrais remercier les sympathiques posteuses qui m'ont souhaité la bonne année par MP, comme quoi hein y a pas que Roberto qui en reçoit des MP, et ce n'est que justice ! 

_mais__ il en manque à l'appel   
 _


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié que les demandes de coup de boule étaient prohibés, donc j'ai eu mon petit rouge .



Oula ! J'allais oublier ! :affraid:


Voici donc qui est réparé ! Fais comme le petit tailleur du conte (deux mots : connais tu bien Don Diègue?) : tu te brodes une ceinture avec noté : "10 d'un coup"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Héhé merci mon bon amok, il y' a des leçons dont on comprend leur signification plus tôt que d'autres


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un script que chacun des mâles présents ici appréciera a sa juste valeur. Hop, dans les bookmarks "utilitaires"



Il manque dans le script un reminder qui fait clignoter les écrans et des bruits de sirène (style attaque aérienne) quelques minutes avant de rentrer du boulot qui, le cas échéant, sera prolongé tard dans la soirée


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oula ! J'allais oublier ! :affraid:


Sa très illustre majesté serait elle sur le déclin.. 



la révolution ne presse pas, il suffit d'attendre..


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il manque dans le script un reminder qui fait clignoter les écrans et des bruits de sirène (style attaque aérienne) quelques minutes avant de rentrer du boulot qui, le cas échéant, sera prolongé tard dans la soirée



Tu as mal lu le descriptif du script ! Il est bien noté : "_alarme visuelle et sonore_" !


----------



## Nexka (5 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _mais__ il en manque à l'appel
> _




Euhhh    Oups  :rose:


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh    Oups  :rose:



Si tu n'as pas le temps, je peux lui transferer celui que tu m'as envoyé en supprimant les passages les plus chauds ?


----------



## Nexka (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un script que chacun des mâles présents ici appréciera a sa juste valeur. Hop, dans les bookmarks "utilitaires"



J'y comprend rien moi à ce script....  :hein: 
On doit mettre le jour du début ou de la fin de nos dernières régles?? Non parce que ça dure pas qu'un jour..  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

C'est marrant, je m'attendais à ce qu'on me fasse remarquer que la moindre des galanteries serait que j'en envoie le premier au lieu d'attendre qu'on m'en envoie    (et je vous préviens tout de suite, c'est non: il y a un thread pour ça bon sang de bon soir )


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'y comprend rien moi à ce script....  :hein:
> On doit mettre le jour du début ou de la fin de nos dernières régles?? Non parce que ça dure pas qu'un jour..  :hein:  :mouais:



Ben vaut mieux, pour un mec, mettre le premier jour, comme ça t'es averti du début et non de la fin. Voire même mettre deux jours plutot, histoire d'avoir le temps de booker ses potes pour pouvoir sortir avec une excuse


----------



## Nexka (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas le temps, je peux lui transferer celui que tu m'as envoyé en supprimant les passages les plus chauds ?



Nan c'est bon....   Tu peux laisser les passages.... C'est déjà trés chaud entre Spyro et moi  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'y comprend rien moi à ce script....  :hein:
> On doit mettre le jour du début ou de la fin de nos dernières régles?? Non parce que ça dure pas qu'un jour..  :hein:  :mouais:



deux possibilités :

- Soit tu n'es vraiment pas douée pour remplir un formulaire a trois champs

- Soit tu nous prends tous pour des Spyro, essayant de nous faire croire que chez toi ca dure 29 jours et que l'arrêt brusque le 30eme te colle une migraine pas possible !


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est bon....   Tu peux laisser les passages.... C'est déjà trés chaud entre Spyro et moi  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:



il va falloir mettre en place une signalétique adapté alors


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

_non rien_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, Sonny a su faire son trou dans le bar
> En fait, il est un peu comme Apple, il a sa niche   Ceux qui ne connaissent pas disent que c'est de la merde mais quand on connait, on ne peut plus s'en passer.



Oui, c'est un peu comme une paire de godillot (type rangers), au début on trouve ça très moche, ça sent pas trés bon, ça fait mal aux pieds... et puis quand elles se sont un peu faites, que le cuir commence à épouser correctement l'anatomie, on se trouve bien dedans, on se surprend à les chercher le matin, on pense à les oindre de cirage de temps en temps... on fini par les aimer quoi..


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

BBKING a dit:
			
		

> il est bidon ce mec, SONNYBOY !
> critiques sur critiques ...


 et en plus il est schizo !   


edit : je pensais que BBKING était sonny, après vérif, je m'ai trompé.


----------



## Blue LEGO (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et en plus il est schizo !


C'est pas forcément le seul


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est un peu comme une paire de godillot (type rangers), au début on trouve ça très moche, ça sent pas trés bon, ça fait mal aux pieds... et puis quand elles se sont un peu faites, que le cuir commence à épouser correctement l'anatomie, on se trouve bien dedans, on se surprend à les chercher le matin, on pense à les oindre de cirage de temps en temps... on fini par les aimer quoi..




Je sais pas si j'ai très envie que SB "épouse mon anatomie" et s'il aimerait que je le passe au cirage !    

Mais je crois que je peux imaginer ce que tu veux dire ! 


poildep, bravo pour ta signature, elle est très réaliste  You are a star


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, merci poidep pour ton coup de boule rouge ! 
Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi !   
Sinon là j'écris une lettre avec "clarisworks" sur un performa 6200 ... qui ronronne encore !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

*coucou *     

comment vous allez cet aprem?

je viens de terminer de lire les dernieres 4/5 pages et....




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il a aussi pour lui le fait d'être drole, de savoir écrire, de rebondir avec intelligence et contrairement à d'autres (et aux apparences du premier degré) de ne vouloir jamais être vraiment méchant.



Sa Majesté doit surement avoir magé des champignons pas nets pour
poster cela !!!     


pour le machin scrip du rouge feminin, un conseil les filles:

Mirena       plus de regles !!!!    


bon aprem a tous , j'attends l'homme pour cambrioler la fnac
je me repointe surament plus tard  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, merci poidep pour ton coup de boule rouge !
> Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi !


Avec plaisir, suffit de demander. :love: Je ne suis pas de ceux qui font des manières.


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

Blue LEGO a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas forcément le seul


 Comme ça, en bleu, tu es méconnaissable.    :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

yo


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yo


Tu as acheté l'intégrale de H.I.P-H.O.P de Sydney ?!?!?! 

:rateau:


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

check id oud


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

Le forum MacG est de retour, si ça continue Benjamin va devoir changer sa signature


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon écoute BB, j'ai jamais aimé les gros, alors me chauffe pas.


----------



## Caster (5 Janvier 2005)

je vais endormir ma fille ... elle pleure la pauvre


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

bonsoirrrrrrrrrr     


moi je viens de terminer un lapin pomme .....hummmmm  :love:  :love:  :love: 
avec un vin espagnol


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoirrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> moi je viens de terminer un lapin pomme .....hummmmm  :love:  :love:  :love:
> avec un vin espagnol



il t'en reste un peu


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, je vais faire mon sac...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il t'en reste un peu




nan; l'homme et sonfrere ont tout devoré


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *coucou *
> 
> 
> Sa Majesté doit surement avoir magé des champignons pas nets pour
> ...



mais de quoi elle parle ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Coucou tout le monde ! ! ! 



Moi je viens de finir l'apéro avec mon frère.... Une douzaine de Ricarde t je suis morte de chez morte... hips....


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Janvier 2005)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je viens de finir l'apéro avec mon frère.... Une douzaine de Ricarde t je suis morte de chez morte... hips....



Santé et remets-toi bien


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2005)

Là je surfe un peu après une journée longue et difficile. On va pas se plaindre non plus.


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant, poildep a encore changé d'avatar, mais du diable si je comprends !!
Ça ne ressemble pas du tout à une galette des rois !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *coucou *
> 
> comment vous allez cet aprem?
> 
> ...


 
C'est pas trés trés gentil de dire ça...

Moi qui voulait justement lever le pied, et arreter de te mettre le nez dans ton caca..

Comme on dit chez nous "Fait du bien à Bertrand, te le rend en caguant..."

Qu'à celà ne tienne, je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui.

Allez que tout le monde tombe le futal, c'est ma tournée...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là je surfe un peu après une journée longue et difficile. On va pas se plaindre non plus.



Bonjour! 

Moi j'ai surfé 2 jours dans la poudreuses des hors-pistes de Champéry et Avoriaz...   et même que je me suis tapper "the wall" / "le mur Suisse" / le pas de Chavanette alors que la piste était fermée!!! je vous dis pas la descente   (avec des patins à glace ça aurait pas changé grand chose...  ) (Le Mur Suisse, Pas de Chavanette / Champéry - Les Crosets
Communément appelé le Mur Suisse par les skieurs français, qui, venant d'Avoriaz passent la frontière pour descendre sur Les Crosets, Le Pas de Chavanette est certainement l'une des pistes balisées les plus impressionnantes du monde.
Cette piste, relativement courte, propose une dénivellation*de 400 m sur une longueur d'un kilomètre. La pente frise par contre une déclivité de près de 40° tout au sommet:*elle ne doit donc être empruntée que par de bons skieurs.*Après de fortes chutes de neige, les skieurs entament en effet*la descente en slalomant autour de bosses parfois vertigineuses au sommet. 

Avis aux amateurs, le skieur de l'extrême, Dominique Perret, met environ 20*secondes pour avaler l'ensemble de la descente, contre 5 minutes pour un skieur de niveau supérieur. A noter que Dominique Perret*a réalisé le record du monde de saut de falaise, sur le surplomb rocheux qui longe la piste, avec un bond de 38 m. N'essayez pas de l'imiter !*

La liaison entre les domaines d'Avoriaz et de Champéry est assurée, pour les skieurs moins sûrs d'eux, par télésiège.)


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> Moi j'ai surfé 2 jours dans la poudreuses des hors-pistes de Champéry et Avoriaz...   et même que je me suis tapper "the wall" / "le mur Suisse" / le pas de Chavanette alors que la piste était fermée!!! je vous dis pas la descente   (avec des patins à glace ça aurait pas changé grand chose...  ) (Le Mur Suisse, Pas de Chavanette / Champéry - Les Crosets
> Communément appelé le Mur Suisse par les skieurs français, qui, venant d'Avoriaz passent la frontière pour descendre sur Les Crosets, Le Pas de Chavanette est certainement l'une des pistes balisées les plus impressionnantes du monde.
> ...



MAis tais toi donc! Tu veux me déprimer pour la journée ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> MAis tais toi donc! Tu veux me déprimer pour la journée ou quoi?


eh oh camembert le Fabien, toi tu surfes sur les nanas en ce moment... ...


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant le forum il se remet toujours pas de ses fêtes de fin d'année :sick: :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant le forum il se remet toujours pas de ses fêtes de fin d'année :sick: :rateau:



Là maintenant...

C la merde de pas recevoir les "accusés" des fils où on te réponds.....     

Mais quand je repense à mes 2 jours de Board!!!!!     

ok....  

je sors...  :rose:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

la ? j'attend


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend


tes hot dog ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Si en plus elle est drole méfie toi...

C'est un trav !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tes hot dog ?



Déjà mangé


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> :affraid:
> T'as raison : je vérifierais dès que possible.
> _Mais certains détails me laissent à penser que non._



tu a fait une expertise pousser ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Poussée...

Comme "pousser l'suchard" ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Janvier 2005)

J'bosse pour mes exams qui débutent mardi


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Poussée...
> 
> Comme "pousser l'suchard" ?



toujours au chômage en 2005 ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi tu dis ça ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu dis ça ?



je demande c'est tout


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Comprends pas kiki.


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas kiki.



cherche pas a comprendre   :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

ça va les Zozo's ?!?   

vous voulez un dico?

un traducteur?

un effaceur?

un stylo bille?

une gomme?

un Byzoux?

:love:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ça va les Zozo's ?!?



toujours 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> vous voulez un dico?



chouette ! une arme :love:



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> un traducteur?



pas besoin 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> un effaceur?



tu est pas modo 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> un stylo bille?



pour quoi faire ? 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> une gomme?



idem ? 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> un Byzoux?
> :love:



uniquement de pitchoune, toi tu pique   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je pense à elle...

_Qui ça ? Oh bande de curieux !!
_


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Et tu as un afflux sanguin dans les corps caverneux ??


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as un afflux sanguin dans les corps caverneux ??


 un poète, je vous dis.


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as un afflux sanguin dans les corps caverneux ??


Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi  

  Eh bien non vois tu, en ce moment ce n'est pas ce genre de pensée qui m'étreint, m'habite et m'ébranle.


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un poète, je vous dis.



Sonnyboy, cette illustre poète  (disponible uniquement en PACA)


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> uniquement de pitchoune, toi tu pique   :rateau:



Ben voyons....  :hein:  :mouais: 

Tu disais pas ça la dernière fois....    :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

ouuuups.... fallait pas dire....

 :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi
> 
> Eh bien non vois tu, en ce moment ce n'est pas ce genre de pensée qui m'étreint, m'habite et m'ébranle.



Heu, si c'est pour t'ébranler l'habite, c'est pas par la pensée que ça marche


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ...


Ce que tu peux être vulgaire !!


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons....  :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> Tu disais pas ça la dernière fois....    :rateau:



tu t'en souviens ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu peux être vulgaire !!


Ce n'est pas sale !!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu t'en souviens ?



bien sûr!!!! un si joli kiki tou n'épilé... ça s'oublie pas!!!!   

ok....  

A+  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr!!!! un si joli kiki tou n'épilé... ça s'oublie pas!!!!
> 
> ok....
> 
> A+  :rose:


 :affraid:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr!!!! un si joli kiki tou n'épilé... ça s'oublie pas!!!!
> 
> ok....
> 
> A+  :rose:



non, ça c'était le york qui était passer sous une tondeuse


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ça c'était le york qui était passer sous une tondeuse



re ouuuups....  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

3 jours de partiels et de nouveau en vacances pour un mois.... Auuuu Secouuuuur  :rose:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> re ouuuups....  :rose:



par contre suite a ça le balais n'a plus de poil


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2005)

Je vais commencer à vider ma bibliothèque bureau pour remplir celle de la chambre. L'année 2004 a été une année de lecture (et pas que des forums !  ). Je ne sais plus où mettre les bouquins ramenés de la montagne... on pourrait dire que je continue mon déménagement...


----------



## pixelemon (6 Janvier 2005)

je suis en train de caresser les culottes victorias secret de ma copine qui sortent du seche linge...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de caresser les culottes victorias secret de ma copine qui sortent du seche linge...



 

ben, tu fais ce que tu veux avec els culottes de qui tu veux, tu sais...


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de caresser les culottes victorias secret de ma copine qui sortent du seche linge...



au passage ton avatar perd la sienne


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de caresser les culottes victorias secret de ma copine qui sortent du seche linge...


 je caresse une fille qui porte des culottes "victoria secret" pendant que son mec etend le linge


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Janvier 2005)

c'est déjà plus intéressant


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je caresse une fille qui porte des culottes "victoria secret" pendant que son mec etend le linge



ça tombe bien, demain c'est le jour du poisson


----------



## KARL40 (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je caresse une fille qui porte des culottes "victoria secret" pendant que son mec etend le linge


Je me barre du boulot avec cette connerie de Grug dans la tête !!
Excellente !! :love:


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2005)

Mackie c'est urgent faut qu'on cause sur iChatt...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mackie c'est urgent faut qu'on cause sur iChatt...



 

  

   

Mackie t'a fauché tes culottes


----------



## pixelemon (6 Janvier 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ben, tu fais ce que tu veux avec els culottes de qui tu veux, tu sais...


 merci, quelle courtoisie, mais ici on te demande de dire ce que tu fais et pas forcément de faire des commentaires rabat-joies, mais chacun son truc,

 y'en a un qui a tout compris c'est Grug


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je caresse une fille qui porte des culottes "victoria secret" pendant que son mec etend le linge


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ça c'était le york qui était passer sous une tondeuse



Toi, fais gaffe, arrête de critiquer mon chien... sinon, je vais le dresser et la prochaine fois que tu viens en Suisse, il aura appris à mordre les bijoux de famille quand je le lui demande


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mackie c'est urgent faut qu'on cause sur iChatt...



je pouvais pas, j'étais dans le RER


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Toi, fais gaffe, arrête de critiquer mon chien... sinon, je vais le dresser et la prochaine fois que tu viens en Suisse, il aura appris à mordre les bijoux de famille quand je le lui demande



le chien est trop petit par rapport aux bijoux de famille cité


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Mackie t'a fauché tes culottes



non   j'ai arrêté  :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mackie c'est urgent faut qu'on cause sur iChatt...


Et un peu de discrétion ? Non ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et un peu de discrétion ? Non ?



non merci


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non merci


 Allez, juste un doigt.


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Allez, juste un doigt.



c'est moi qui mets les doigts  :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui mets les doigts  :love:


J'ai dit *UN !!!!*


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

je suis un grand gourmand :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis un grand gourmand :love:


 Ben alors trouve-toi une grande gourmande ! 


_bon, tu t'es connecté sur ichat ?_


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors trouve-toi une grande gourmande !
> 
> 
> _bon, tu t'es connecté sur ichat ?_



si je suis pas sur ichat c'est que je dors ou que je suis dans le RER


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

si je dis _"ichatte"_, c'est marrant ou je sors ? 


_je sors_ :love:


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis un grand gourmand :love:


 French lover ?
 Langue agile ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> French lover ?
> Langue agile ?



tu ne le sera pas, tu ne viens pas a l'aes marseille


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si je dis _"ichatte"_, c'est marrant ou je sors ?
> 
> 
> _je sors_ :love:



non, tu va direct dans la meuse :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, tu va direct dans la meuse :love:


 bah moi, tu sais, je suis originaire de la région de la Vologne, alors...


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Comment qu'ils se la pètent pas trop ces deux là avec leurs nouveaux avatars !!


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bah moi, tu sais, je suis originaire de la région de la Vologne, alors...



Grégory ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'ils se la pètent pas trop ces deux là avec leurs nouveaux avatars !!



le mieux est plus classe


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Grégory ?


 Non non ! C'est pas moi !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non non ! C'est pas moi !



Zutt !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le mieux est plus classe



Oui ben c'est qui d'ailleur, ça me dit quelque chose??


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le mieux est plus classe


C'est anthologique ça...


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben c'est qui d'ailleur, ça me dit quelque chose??



surement ça


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'ils se la pètent pas trop ces deux là avec leurs nouveaux avatars !!


 mais de qui tu parles ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais de qui tu parles ?



salaud :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

C'est marrant d'ailleurs paske que j'ai commencé à le lire, ça m'a fait tout drôle de voir ton avatar changer pile au même moment


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surement ça



Ahhh c'est un masque qu'il porte  :hein:   

Moi qui croyais que c'était Andy Garcia mal maquillé...    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est anthologique ça...



nan: ethnologique


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh c'est un masque qu'il porte  :hein:



tu veux que je retire mon masque ?   :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je me demande au fait, qui c'est ce Palmer


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me demande au fait, qui c'est ce Palmer



sûrement un amant a elle


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sûrement un amant a elle


  

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



c'est rien, faut pas pleurer


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

Mais Spyro   Comment tu sais pour Palmer???    :hein: 

Bon qui c'est qui a cafté????


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais Spyro   Comment tu sais pour Palmer???    :hein:
> 
> Bon qui c'est qui a cafté????


 un canard


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui c'est qui a cafté????



un poisson prêt d'issy


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un canard



J'ai pas dit "cancané" j'ai dit "cafté"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un canard



plutot un chat...


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

La vie est trop zinjuste


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

nexka nous parlé d'un harem, SM sort la SMmobile :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La vie est trop zinjuste



mais non, elle sera bientôt mienne


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, elle sera bientôt mienne



























(etc.)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nexka nous parlé d'un harem, SM sort la SMmobile :love:


d'abord moi mackie


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La vie est trop zinjuste



Mais non dit pas ça, de toute façons il est marié (enfin divorcé) puis il a des enfants....  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'abord moi mackie



je suis a 45 minutes du lieu en question


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis a 45 minutes du lieu en question


  j'suis pas un lieu, j'suis un poisson rouge


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non dit pas ça, de toute façons il est marié (enfin divorcé) puis il a des enfants....  :hein:  :hein:


mackie ??    :hein:  :mouais: 

Ah non _l'autre_, qu'on sait toujours pas qui c'est


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis a 45 minutes du lieu en question



En 45 min??? Oui en voiture à 2h du mat!!! En transport il te faut bien 2h


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas un lieu, j'suis un poisson rouge



la tes tout vert


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En 45 min??? Oui en voiture à 2h du mat!!!



justement, pour les prendre dans leurs sommeil   :love:


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> mackie ??    :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> Ah non _l'autre_, qu'on sait toujours pas qui c'est



Bon les gars, va falloir un peu vous décoller de votre écran d'ordinateur.

Palmer c'est le président dans 24h Chrono la série TV avec Jack Bauer et tout et tout.... Rhoooo    :hein:


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, pour les prendre dans leurs sommeil   :love:


 mackie : c'est mal


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars, va falloir un peu vous décoller de votre écran d'ordinateur.
> 
> Palmer c'est le président dans 24h Chrono la série TV avec Jack Bauer et tout et tout.... Rhoooo    :hein:


 oauis on a compris jack palmer ok


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mackie : c'est mal



mais non :love:


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, pour les prendre dans leurs sommeil   :love:



Genre elles dorment à 2h du mat....   

Elles fument en cachette à leur fenêtre oui plutot!!    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars, va falloir un peu vous décoller de votre écran d'ordinateur.


D'abord ma télé elle est sur mon écran.  
Et puis je regarde pas la télé  :rose:  :rateau: 

Tu... tu m'en veux pas hein ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Genre elles dorment à 2h du mat....
> 
> Elles fument en cachette à leur fenêtre oui plutot!!    :hein:  :mouais:



donc les fenêtres seront grande ouverte :love:


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc les fenêtres seront grande ouverte :love:



Viiii  

Vas y, c'est au 6ème étage


----------



## Caster (6 Janvier 2005)

On vient de manger la galette des Rois  

et devinez qui est la Reine ?







MA JULIETTE !​


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Viiii
> 
> Vas y, c'est au 6ème étage



j'ai un grappin


----------



## Franswa (6 Janvier 2005)

je passe, je lis...


----------



## Silvia (6 Janvier 2005)

Là, je vous lis.


----------



## Franswa (6 Janvier 2005)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vous lis.


  bonne lecture


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2005)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vous lis.



Et si tu venais au lit ?


----------



## Franswa (6 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu venais au lit ?


 héhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu venais au lit ?



laisses donc silvia se cultiver en paix...   

tes envies peuvent attendre  :rateau: 


_bonne année, vous deux _


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu venais au lit ?


 Je vous imagine, toi dans la chambre, elle dans le salon. La vie amoureuse des geeks comme si vous y étiez.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je vous imagine, toi dans la chambre, elle dans le salon. La vie amoureuse des geeks comme si vous y étiez.



Et on se parle via iChat.   
On n'en est pas encore là, quoi que...


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2005)

après avoir essayé differentes marques (aim/ichat, msn, icq...) je peux te le dire les meilleures c'est mannix !


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> après avoir essayé differentes marques (aim/ichat, msn, icq...) je peux te le dire les meilleures c'est mannix !


 haaaaa ! C'est le moment de sortir mon super jeu de mots avec ichatte ! :love:


Non ? 


Pffffffffffffff, c'est pourtant si drôle.


----------



## Macounette (7 Janvier 2005)

Pffff ça fait longtemps que je n'étais plus venue par ici. J'ai au moins 400 pages à rattrapper :hein:   :love:

Allez, bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ça fait longtemps que je n'étais plus venue par ici. J'ai au moins 400 pages à rattrapper :hein:   :love:
> 
> Allez, bonne nuit à tous.



bonne nuit


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

BONJOUR ​
café?​
thé?​
chocolat?​
glace vanille?​
viande séchée?​
cornichon?​
frites?​
...​

  :rose:  :rateau:​


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> cornichon?
> frites?


Le matin au réveil ? :mouais:

_Pour les hommes seulement alors_


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR ​
> café?​
> thé?​
> chocolat?​
> ...



je prend tout sauf le thé


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est bientôt le week-end!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est bientôt le week-end!


toi tu vas encore faire des cochonneries ce week end. :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prend tout sauf le thé



ça arrive!!!

PS: je te mets un "week-end" comme dessert?


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le matin au réveil ? :mouais:
> 
> _Pour les hommes seulement alors_



non non... les gentils dragon y on aussi droit....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2005)

à tous

Comment ça va?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> toi tu vas encore faire des cochonneries ce week end. :rateau:



 :love:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> à tous
> 
> Comment ça va?



Pas pire....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> à tous
> 
> Comment ça va?


pas mieux...


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

hello 

mais que vais-je manger à midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

là je reviens de la "Galette des Rois" : tout le monde est bourré dans la pièce :rateau: ...ça fait peur .Vous fêtez ça aussi dans vos boites ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant, j'ai posté un message dans le forum "internet"


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'ai posté un message dans le forum "internet"




Je t'ai répondu dans TER 

Sinon, ça va Franswa ? Illustrator et Photoshop n'ont plus de secrets pour toi ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai répondu dans TER
> 
> Sinon, ça va Franswa ? Illustrator et Photoshop n'ont plus de secrets pour toi ?


 Ouais, je commence à connaître de mieux en mieux mais je sais qu'il y a des p'tits trucs que j'ai pas encore découvert


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

faut toujours se garder des petites surprises pour les jours maigres


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

Là, j'essaye de calculer la place que prendra le matelas d'un pote de fac dans ma voiture  :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (7 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je reviens de la "Galette des Rois" : tout le monde est bourré dans la pièce :rateau: ...ça fait peur .Vous fêtez ça aussi dans vos boites ?



C'était de la galette à boire ?


----------



## NightWalker (7 Janvier 2005)

Ouaiss, j'ai amené une galette et un collègue devrait amener une bouteille de champ... mais comme il a une réunion imprévu cet aprem, il a annulé... enfin il n'a pas amené la bouteille quoi... du coup on a mangé ma galette mais sans champ... boooo:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'était de la galette à boire ?


je peux même dire que la galette ne devrait pas tarder à sortir chez certains (c'est pas beau à voir).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je peux même dire que la galette ne devrait pas tarder à sortir chez certains (c'est pas beau à voir).


si tu sautes comme ça après la galette et le champagne, c'est toi qui ne seras pas beau à voir


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> si tu sautes comme ça après la galette et le champagne, c'est toi qui ne seras pas beau à voir


c'est pas la meilleure image de moi celle là : j'ai l'impression d'avoir mal au c..

Bon, normalement Sonnyboy devrait pas tarder à arriver pour balancer une vanne...

3....2.......1.........


----------



## MrStone (7 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je peux même dire que la galette ne devrait pas tarder à sortir chez certains (c'est pas beau à voir).







:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je peux même dire que la galette ne devrait pas tarder à sortir chez certains (c'est pas beau à voir).


Bah comme ça on saura qui a avalé la fève :sick:


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2005)

Je bulle.


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

tiens ça me donne une idée


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je bulle.


 C'est quand-même moins bien en virtuel. 



_sinon, ça va ? Tu t'ennuies pas un peu ?_


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand-même moins bien en virtuel.
> 
> 
> 
> _sinon, ça va ? Tu t'ennuies pas un peu ?_


 Ben toujours aussi agréable poildep ! 
 Faudra que tu m'expliques un jour.

 Je ne m'ennuie pas. Je tue le temps. Les béarnais trainent un peu en route vraisemblablement.


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

bon je vais aller prendre une douche  pas de bêtise pendant mon absence


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

coucou !!!!!!    


comment sa va par ici? 


desolé mais j'ai pas le temp de tout lire   
personne pour me faire un  resumé?   


sinon mamancherie ne partira que la semaine prochaine 
et moi
je suis plus fatigué que jamais !!!!  


bonne soirée a tous
une carbonara a l'italienne m'attends dans quelques minutes !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2005)

*800* un bon chiffre pour fermer ce sujet qui mouline à l'ouverture.
Suite de la c"onversation" dans le prochain thread (libre à vous d'attendre que l'honneur revienne au créateur de ce dernier d'en créer une version 2.0  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je cherche les 58 000 bulletins de vote par correspondance perdus en Floride ces derniers jours. Il parait qu'il y a une récompense !!!



'Tain merde j'aurais du attendre la page 58 000 ca aurait fait bien plus mieux


----------

